# Bunny Lovers Chat



## bellapsyd

Just thought I'd start a thread for us bag loving bunny lovers  

I'll start: I'm Catherine, I have 4 bunnies and 1 that is sort of mine = 5.

My babies are Chester (black with white nose) and Sarafina (white with blue eyes).  Sarafina was adopted after Chester's brother Frankie passed this October.  Frankie is the "poster boy" for our local rabbit adoption shelter 

I also have a sassy girl Lexi who lives with her Holland Lop boyfriend Raphael   They all have mansions made of NIC cubes!!  I can post pictures if anyone is interested. 

My 5th "kind of mine" bunny is Bella.  She is my boyfriends.  He adopted her a few years ago initially as a Sweetest Day gift to me,but int he process of hiding her from me, fell in love with her himself.  She's a Holland Lop too.

My babies that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge are Frankie, and Chocolate (a dwarf).  I wear a beautiful heart with a hand engraving of their pictures.

Here are some of my babies pictures!  (I take them to Spa Day at the local shelter every few months to get "glamour" pictures!)

Oh, PS- I'm from Chicago and I'm usually in the LV forum,but you can find me in the CL forum and Coach one too.  My other favorites are this one, the beauty bar (anything to do with hair extensions!- is there a thread for that already....darn search feature), and jewelry.







Let me know if you want to see more of my other bunnies!  Post your pictures and a little about you!!!!


----------



## Leelee

How cute!  I don't have any bunnies (unless you can count the wild ones in my yard), but they are all so adorable.


----------



## bellapsyd

Leelee said:


> How cute!  I don't have any bunnies (unless you can count the wild ones in my yard), but they are all so adorable.



I know!! I want to scoop them all up and take them home!


----------



## moniqueevertse

aaaw bunnies are my favorite! more pics!!


----------



## chpwhy

Me: Singapore, female, 25(yucks!), Happily attached to the hips to DBF(Ha!)
Dogs/ Rabbit Lovers
Rabbits: 3 (2 Male, 1 Female) - Adopted from SPCA singapore
Dogs: 6 @ Home, 9 @ Work




Funny(back), Sleepy (front)




Bunny.


----------



## bellapsyd

chpwhy said:


> Me: Singapore, female, 25(yucks!), Happily attached to the hips to DBF(Ha!)
> Dogs/ Rabbit Lovers
> Rabbits: 3 (2 Male, 1 Female) - Adopted from SPCA singapore
> Dogs: 6 @ Home, 9 @ Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny(back), Sleepy (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny.



I love your bunnies!  Mine are all adopted too!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Raffie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sarafina:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lexi:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chester:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bella:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chocolate: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frankie:


----------



## chpwhy

OMG!! CUTE~~~~ love the colouring of Raffie .


----------



## KittyBag

I am not a bunny owner, but must say all these bunnies are most adorable!  Give them all a snuggle for me!


----------



## Danica

OMG they are all so cute! Raffie is missing a face from all the fluff! hehhee I love bunnies I just wouldn't know what to do with them.


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL!  Yea- Raffie is super fluffy- shedding time is BAD!   It's so COLD here in Chicago- time to snuggle my bunnies!


----------



## jenn4lv

omg, love all your bunny rabbits!  I used to own one when I was little, but now I have a dog.  Please pet all your bunnies for me.


----------



## nauticalstar

My sister has a bunny that looks a little like your Raffie! 

I had bunnies growing up... they are honestly my favorite pet. Especially the lop ears... they make me melt every time!


----------



## bellapsyd

They're SO cute but so very mischievious..anyone have any bunny stories?


----------



## graceful

They are adorable!


----------



## jellybebe

YAY!  Thank you for starting this thread! I LOVE BUNNIES!!!  (As you can probably tell.) I'm usually in the LV forum but I have been wandering over to the CL shoes subforum too! My little angel's name is Evander Furryfield but I usually just call him Baby or Milky Boy. He's a white netherland dwarf with blue eyes! He runs around the house like a cat and he's litterbox trained and cuddles with me and my bf every day! Lately he's been coming up onto the bed to cuddle with me at night, but he always stays at the foot of the bed so I have to come over and cuddle with him. I love him soooo much and he's so spoiled that I'm afraid that if I get him a little friend, he will beat it up! One time I went to a bunny show and when I came home, he was all suspicious and sniffing me and then demanding my attention! It was so cute. I'm stupid and still can't figure out how to paste pics right onto the page so here is one that is small enough to attach. I have others that I want to share but can't figure out how to do it!!! Help!


----------



## jellybebe

BTW Bella I would love to see their mansions! I think it's so cute your bf is a bunny lover too. When I first brought Evander home from the breeder (yes shoot me, he's a purebred that I drove over 7 hours there & back to get) my bf was like, "I don't know about that..." but now he loves him to pieces. The bunny will hop onto "his" couch (our loveseat), which is right beside my bf's couch and that is his signal that he wants my bf to lean over and kiss him! He can just sit and kiss and be petted for like an hour at a time. And he gets mad if we pet him "incorrectly", such as by looking away from him while petting him or not paying close enough attention to him or trying to do other things like read a book. It's so funny!


----------



## dusty paws

Jelly, your bunny is so adorable! How did you go about litterbox training him - was it hard? Does he have a cage or just run free through the house?


----------



## bellapsyd

aww my little girl Sarafina is white with blue eyes too!!!!  Mine are  "sometimes" potty-trained....meaning they pee in the potty but not always poop!  Share your potty training tips!!!!  

For pictures you can click on the mountain looking icon at the top and paste in the pictures location i fit is already online (try a free image uploader like photobucket.com or flicker)

Mansion pictures are coming!!  I would LOVE to see more pictures of everyone's bunny!  We need to be more visible   All those dog owners have a monopoly on this forum!  


I also have lots of accessories for them....couture carries (I'll take a picture tom. after we come back from bunny spa day), potty's that have roofs and filters,  hand painted bowls, little outfits....i love accessorizing them, lol.


----------



## bellapsyd

this was the original condo.  the top floor has now been made to wrap around and the middle floor has been extended around as well...I need to clean them tonite and I'll take new pictures.  The second condo is identical!


----------



## omgblonde

I love bunnies! All the bunnies posted so far are toooo cute. I love that bunny condo too,  I'm working on my dad to let me build one of those in my room. At the moment my bunny lives in the garage because my dad doesn't want her in the house.  She comes in for a few hours every day to have a run around though.

Anyway, this is Honey! I call her a girl, but it's actually a little boy. We didn't find out he was a boy until he was like 1 yr old, so it's been hard to adjust to saying he! The vets & pet store both said it was a girl on several occasions, so I just took their word for it & when he's man parts arrived I just figured female rabbits must grow something there too, lmao. My friends still haven't let me live that one down. 

As a baby..





She's almost two now, and HUGE. This next picture is fairly recent but she's a LOT bigger than this picture shows. I think she weighs around 6lbs.


----------



## jellybebe

I should take a pic of my bunny's condo, it's pretty funny actually. My bf made it out of an old entertainment stand. The shelves were split to create ramps/levels. Somehow the bunny immediately knew the condo was for him! For Xmas I bought him a baby blanket and right away he also knew it was his and he sleeps on it! 

I don't know if this was genetic or what, but he has always been really smart. With the toilet training, it started almost immediately. I bought him one of those round dog beds before I went to get him, then I lined it with puppy training pads (those absorbent blue pads) and right away, that bed became "his." He used to sleep in it and use it as a bathroom. Then I ended up putting puppy training pads around the apartment and I bought him a separate container to use as a litterbox. He didn't really use the pads - he seemed to know right away that the litterbox was his. Gradually he established 2 places as his toilet spots, so I put newspapers/hay/corn cob/litterbox in those 2 areas and he pretty much uses those exclusively. He is naughty sometimes and will poop outside his litterbox to let me know that his litterbox is getting too dirty and sometimes when he gets mad, he will do something really naughty like pee on a blanket, but 99% of the time he's really good. 

I suggest laying down puppy training pads to determine where your bunny likes to go, then putting a litterbox near that spot. Bunnies like to go in the same place. Put hay, newspaper and appropriate litter in the box to keep him/her amused. Getting the rabbit fixed is also really helpful.

I do have a funny story though... once, a couple of years ago, my bf's teenage stepbrother came over to spend the night. He ended up sitting on the bunny's couch and accidentally fell asleep there. Well, the bunny ended up stealing his food, then pooping all over the room in protest! He was angry that a stranger was sleeping on his couch and hanging out in "his" house! That incident showed me that yes, bunnies know exactly what they are doing at all times - there are no accidents!


----------



## jellybebe

dusty paws said:


> Jelly, your bunny is so adorable! How did you go about litterbox training him - was it hard? Does he have a cage or just run free through the house?


 
He's never had a cage, other than a hamper I used to put him in at night when he was really tiny and I used to put a couple of baby gates around him to keep him fenced in when I was going out. Now, he has free run of my apartment during the day while we're at work, other than the bedroom.


----------



## carol86cruz

all these bunnies are so cute!!!!
my mom said when i was a baby we had a bunny, but she said they reproduced too much!


----------



## bellapsyd

my bunnies are def. all fixed- they just protest when I'm gone and leave me little pellet surprises to come back to! ughhhh!!!! But i love them so much...evne when they chewed a hole in my LV globe!

omgblonde- your bunny is the cutest freakin thing ever!  Def. convince your dad, it's much better for bunnies ot be i ndoors.  Tell him you are goig to work on training her! 

I can't wait to post our new bunny spa pics we got today!!!!

In the meantime, here's a funny link:http://www.planetx.org/~bunny/purity.html


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> my bunnies are def. all fixed- they just protest when I'm gone and leave me little pellet surprises to come back to! ughhhh!!!! But i love them so much...evne when they chewed a hole in my LV globe!
> 
> omgblonde- your bunny is the cutest freakin thing ever! Def. convince your dad, it's much better for bunnies ot be i ndoors. Tell him you are goig to work on training her!
> 
> I can't wait to post our new bunny spa pics we got today!!!!
> 
> In the meantime, here's a funny link:http://www.planetx.org/~bunny/purity.html


 
Ha ha Bella I'm a total bunny slave! The part about the organic gourmet veggies is SO me! He gets organic veggies every single day and if we want salad we have to "share" with him. He is so spoiled. He's mad at me right now because I washed his feet and under his tail - they were filthy!


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL!!!  I LOVE it!!!  I just bought  my princess a "kitty bunk bed"  we shall see how long until she destroys it!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

PS- jellybebe- don't ever change your avatar- LOVE IT


----------



## missmustard

How lovely!!! My grandma used to have an all white bunny called Baby. I swear, you'd call out his name and it'd come to you like a dog! Cutest thing ever. RIP.


----------



## bellapsyd

missmustard said:


> How lovely!!! My grandma used to have an all white bunny called Baby. I swear, you'd call out his name and it'd come to you like a dog! Cutest thing ever. RIP.




Haha, mine answer to there name too!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> PS- jellybebe- don't ever change your avatar- LOVE IT


 
Aw thanks! I *may* take pics of other bags/shoes but I will always try to include the bunny. I haven't changed my avatar so far yet though!


----------



## cginny

Oh my gosh!!! They're all so ADORABLE!!!   I have 1 bunny and his name is Danny Bunny (my 4 yr old named him after his favorite stuffed toy bunny).  I'll need to learn how to post pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

cginny said:


> Oh my gosh!!! They're all so ADORABLE!!!   I have 1 bunny and his name is Danny Bunny (my 4 yr old named him after his favorite stuffed toy bunny).  I'll need to learn how to post pics!




YES!  I would love to see him!


----------



## starletta8

Aww... I'm loving all of the pictures.  I had 2 different bunnies growing up, and our little guy left us almost 3 years ago after living a long (10) and happy life.


----------



## bellapsyd

i'm so glad he lived until he was 10!!!  You obviously took very good care of him!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm thinking of getting a second bunny but I'm afraid that if I do, my bunny now won't be as loving and friendly. He's extremely cuddly and follows us around. Please tell me about your experiences with multiple bunnies!


----------



## bellapsyd

My bonded bunnies are still very cuddly and it's great b/c when I am not home they have each other and I do not have to be worried about them being alone!  It is true, however, that some bunnies may be *less* cuddly than before, but none are *not* cuddly anymore.  I would def.  recommend a second bunny- bunnies are meant to be in  pairs since they are social animals.  You will def. not be replaced- it will only enhance you little guy's life!  Take him on some dates at the local shelter-  they will help you find a bunny that meets your needs AND one that he will bond with right away (trust me- if u can find one that he picks out- your life will be so much easier- bonding is a PItA)


----------



## puddinhd58

They are all adorable!!!  I wish I could have some... I love Frankie!!!  Those ears just kill me!!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58

I am sooo sorry... I just went back and saw that Frankie is at the Rainbow Bridge..
He looked sooo sweet!


----------



## sred2

I used to have 6 bunnies but one of them had to be put to sleep because he was starting to have problems due to old age (he was 10) ... here are a few pics... 

*Sydney (the brown one) and Aussie (the tan one) ((they're actually brother and sister if you can believe it!))








* Punkin (the brown one) and PJ (the grey one) ((they're the parents of the one's above (and RooBoo as well))






* And here's another of Punkin. he's the one who passed away... he LOVED being in the sun!!






* Muffin (the black one) and RooBoo (the brown one) 






* My boyfriend playing with Muffin & RooBoo






* Me and Muffin (she's my baby! and the youngest by 6 years!!)






*Muffin as a baby


----------



## sred2

bellapsyd said:


> My bonded bunnies are still very cuddly and it's great b/c when I am not home they have each other and I do not have to be worried about them being alone! It is true, however, that some bunnies may be *less* cuddly than before, but none are *not* cuddly anymore. I would def. recommend a second bunny- bunnies are meant to be in pairs since they are social animals.* You will def. not be replaced- it will only enhance you little guy's life!* Take him on some dates at the local shelter- they will help you find a bunny that meets your needs AND one that he will bond with right away (trust me- if u can find one that he picks out- your life will be so much easier- bonding is a PItA)


 

I'll say that I was DEFINITELY replaced when I introduced Muffin and RooBoo.. but you're right, it enchanced BOTH of their lives tremendously.. and even though they still love ME... they love each other more lol (they just know that I'm the one who feeds them! hahaha!)


----------



## jellybebe

Sred I LOVE the pic of your bunnies "sheer delighting" (lying on sides with heads down). I don't know what everyone else calls it but I saw the description in an old bunny book that I bought when I got my first bunny 15+ yrs ago and it just stuck!


----------



## bellapsyd

puddinhd58 said:


> I am sooo sorry... I just went back and saw that Frankie is at the Rainbow Bridge..
> He looked sooo sweet!



Thanks so much- if you actually click on my avatar to look at my profile, my webpage listed is my memorial page to him... he was as sweet bunny


----------



## bellapsyd

sred2 said:


> I used to have 6 bunnies but one of them had to be put to sleep because he was starting to have problems due to old age (he was 10) ... here are a few pics...
> 
> *Sydney (the brown one) and Aussie (the tan one) ((they're actually brother and sister if you can believe it!))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another of Punkin. he's the one who passed away... he LOVED being in the sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Muffin as a baby



Your bunnies lived to be 10- you take GREAT care of them!   Your ^Punkin^ (he's wearing his ^angel wings^ now) looks a lot like my baby ^Frankie^ who passed)

I love love love the picture of Muffin with the flower!  SOOOOO cute!!!!

Oh I also wanted to say that my Chester and Frankie were brothers too (hard to believe if you scroll back and look how different they look too!)

My guys love me too....they know I feed them!! I swear it's a trained response..."Catherine's coming, she's going to have cilantro for us!"


----------



## sred2

bellapsyd said:


> Your bunnies lived to be 10- you take GREAT care of them!  Your ^Punkin^ (he's wearing his ^angel wings^ now) looks a lot like my baby ^Frankie^ who passed)
> 
> I love love love the picture of Muffin with the flower! SOOOOO cute!!!!
> 
> Oh I also wanted to say that my Chester and Frankie were brothers too (hard to believe if you scroll back and look how different they look too!)
> 
> My guys love me too....they know I feed them!! I swear it's a trained response..."Catherine's coming, she's going to have cilantro for us!"


 

Awww.. well I'm sure Frankie and Punkin are frolicking up there in bunny heaven... and if Punkin has his way he's eating nothing but Strawberries!!


----------



## sred2

bellapsyd said:


> Raffie:


 

Those are some serious tufts going on there Raffie!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ROFLMAO....yes, Raffie is a fuzzy fuzzy bunny


----------



## sred2

jellybebe said:


> Sred I LOVE the pic of your bunnies "sheer delighting" (lying on sides with heads down). I don't know what everyone else calls it but I saw the description in an old bunny book that I bought when I got my first bunny 15+ yrs ago and it just stuck!


 
My BF and I have all sorts of different silly words for the different things that the bunnies do... sometimes when they lay with their heads flat on the floor we say that they're "pelting" (since they look like pelts on a floor lol ush and when Muffin does that because she has her floopy ears we say that she's "puddeling" because her ears look like little puddles...  Its so funny because I've had bunnies all my life, but before my BF and I met he had no experience with them, and he is still (two years later mind you lol) surprised as to how much personality and spunk they have!!!


----------



## sred2

bellapsyd said:


> ROFLMAO....yes, Raffie is a fuzzy fuzzy bunny


 
so cute! and i love his little white paws... my bunnies who are more light colored always get grass stains when they play outside for too long.. OH and when eating a carrot they get a little orange around the mouth.. which then means that they need to wash for the next 5+ minutes


----------



## illinirdhd

All of the pics and stories make me want another bunny more than I already did!  When I was little, I got Peter Rabbit for my 7th birthday.  He was a good bunny - litter trained, and a lot of fun.  Then when Peter died, I got Benjamin Bunny.  Benji was supposed to be a Holland Lop, but only one ear ever lopped, so he looked like a helicopter.  When he was mad or excited, he would THUMP his back foot (sometimes both!) on the floor and take off running.  Sooo sweet.  He died shortly after I moved to campus freshman year in college.

I have been hinting to DF that I'd like another one, but he says no...  I'm going to keep working on him...


----------



## bellapsyd

sred2 said:


> so cute! and i love his little white paws... my bunnies who are more light colored always get grass stains when they play outside for too long.. *OH and when eating a carrot they get a little orange around the mouth.. which then means that they need to wash for the next 5+ minutes*



This reminds me of when my boyfriends bunny Bella (looks like Raffie) got a lot of green around her mouth...I thought it was mold and PANICKED...we fed her pellets only for a few days and it went away....apparently she's a messy princess.


----------



## bellapsyd

illinirdhd said:


> I have been hinting to DF that I'd like another one, but he says no...  I'm going to keep working on him...



Mine hates that I come with a zoo...but love me, love my bunnies!  No way he'd be able to resist a cutie face if you got one!


----------



## omgblonde

Do any of you have experience with blocked tear ducts?

Basically, Honey's eye was running, so we took her to the vets a few weeks ago & they said it was because her teeth were growing funny & that they would need to operate on her teeth. So that gets done, they say she's fine to come home & give us meds & eye drops for her. Don't tell us anything else, just that her surgery was fine & to give her them. So we assumed everything was fine like they said & took her home.

Well it had been 2 weeks & her eye was still running & her eye drops had just ran out. So my mum took her to the vets today & the lady there said that after the op they'd flushed her tear ducts out & one was blocked. & it will be that way permenantly & we should be washing it out with salt water every evening. Does this sound right to you? I mean the vet nurse who discharged her gave us the impression that we give her these drops & everything will clear up, she said nothing about a permenantly blocked duct! Also, she never mentioned any more tooth surgery, but we were told today she will need it every 5-6 months, now that doesn't sound odd to me since I've heard of a few bunnies going back every 6 or so months to be sorted again.. but the tear duct thing? Can it really be permenant? I'm really annoyed they never told us, I mean we probably should of been salt water washing these past 2 weeks?!

I've done some research but I can't find anything on blocked tear ducts, apart from it could be infection/teeth problems etc.. nothing mentions permenant anything?!

Sorry this is so long!! x


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I've done some research but I can't find anything on blocked tear ducts, apart from it could be infection/teeth problems etc.. nothing mentions permenant anything?!
> 
> Sorry this is so long!! x



Hey there!  No personal experience, but I will PM you some great forums/links that are just about bunnies- they might have some solutions for you.  I frequent them and know they are great


----------



## sred2

omgblonde said:


> Do any of you have experience with blocked tear ducts?
> 
> Basically, Honey's eye was running, so we took her to the vets a few weeks ago & they said it was because her teeth were growing funny & that they would need to operate on her teeth. So that gets done, they say she's fine to come home & give us meds & eye drops for her. Don't tell us anything else, just that her surgery was fine & to give her them. So we assumed everything was fine like they said & took her home.
> 
> Well it had been 2 weeks & her eye was still running & her eye drops had just ran out. So my mum took her to the vets today & the lady there said that after the op they'd flushed her tear ducts out & one was blocked. & it will be that way permenantly & we should be washing it out with salt water every evening. Does this sound right to you? I mean the vet nurse who discharged her gave us the impression that we give her these drops & everything will clear up, she said nothing about a permenantly blocked duct! Also, she never mentioned any more tooth surgery, but we were told today she will need it every 5-6 months, now that doesn't sound odd to me since I've heard of a few bunnies going back every 6 or so months to be sorted again.. but the tear duct thing? Can it really be permenant? I'm really annoyed they never told us, I mean we probably should of been salt water washing these past 2 weeks?!
> 
> I've done some research but I can't find anything on blocked tear ducts, apart from it could be infection/teeth problems etc.. nothing mentions permenant anything?!
> 
> Sorry this is so long!! x


 
God, I'm so sorry you're going through this!!! ... two of my bunnies have had this and because their teeth are constantly growing they've had to be put under and had their teeth "grinded" (ground?) down two and three times each. (yes, its expensive and yes it has been 6 months to a year in between each time) 

As for the blocked tear ducts I'm not sure about it being permenant.. with my bunnies after they've recovered from the surgery they've been fine... You could probably go different Vet's in your area and ask them just to be sure???

I hope Honey feels better soon!!!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Do any of you have experience with blocked tear ducts?
> 
> Basically, Honey's eye was running, so we took her to the vets a few weeks ago & they said it was because her teeth were growing funny & that they would need to operate on her teeth. So that gets done, they say she's fine to come home & give us meds & eye drops for her. Don't tell us anything else, just that her surgery was fine & to give her them. So we assumed everything was fine like they said & took her home.
> 
> Well it had been 2 weeks & her eye was still running & her eye drops had just ran out. So my mum took her to the vets today & the lady there said that after the op they'd flushed her tear ducts out & one was blocked. & it will be that way permenantly & we should be washing it out with salt water every evening. Does this sound right to you? I mean the vet nurse who discharged her gave us the impression that we give her these drops & everything will clear up, she said nothing about a permenantly blocked duct! Also, she never mentioned any more tooth surgery, but we were told today she will need it every 5-6 months, now that doesn't sound odd to me since I've heard of a few bunnies going back every 6 or so months to be sorted again.. but the tear duct thing? Can it really be permenant? I'm really annoyed they never told us, I mean we probably should of been salt water washing these past 2 weeks?!
> 
> I've done some research but I can't find anything on blocked tear ducts, apart from it could be infection/teeth problems etc.. nothing mentions permenant anything?!
> 
> Sorry this is so long!! x


 
This is pretty  much exactly what I was going to ask you all about. I don't know if Evander has dental problems - he got his teeth trimmed a while ago because I was worried about that, but his left eye has been running. Sometimes the fur around his eye gets matted. I hope it's not related to his teeth and I sure hope it's not a blocked tear duct but I have been cleaning it with warm salt water and last night I tried chamomile tea. Should I take him to the vet? He HATES the vet but I want to make sure his eye is healthy!


----------



## bellapsyd

i've sent a couple o f you ladies links to great sites and forums to research tear ducts (not sure if i am allowed to post them here).  please always feel free to PM me if you need any info.... Keep lovin your bunnies!  they are all sooooooo cute!


----------



## omgblonde

Thankyou for the PM Bella! Very helplful websites!

Sred2 - Sorry for your bunnies having to go through this too! I'm dreading next time Honey needs it done, I was sooo worried about her. My dad's jaw pretty much hit the floor when he found out how much she cost us.. and that it would be every few months! LOL. But she's so worth it. We don't really have any other vets in the area, but Honey usually see's a different Vet in the clinic each time, so I might ask one of the other vets for their opinion. I feel so bad for her having a runny eye 24/7. 

Jellybebe - Honey has had runny eyes twice, once it was just an infection & it cleared up with eye drops. The second time it was from her teeth being overgrown.. well that's what they said at the time, but maybe it was down to a blocked duct all along? Runny eyes/nose can also be the sign of a cold, so yeah I'd probably get him checked out just to be sure! Hope his eye clears up soon!

BTW, I do have another question, possibly a stupid one. Has anyone else's bunny changed behaviour after anasthetic or several stressful vet visits? She used to be the most sweet natured rabbit ever, always used litterbox etc. Since her surgery she's bit me properly once & nipped at me a few times and pooped all over me! She's never bit me before & only chewed on clothes as a baby! & she never poops out of her litter box! Maybe it's just because she's mad at me?!


----------



## LV4evr

bellapsyd said:


> Just thought I'd start a thread for us bag loving bunny lovers
> 
> I'll start: I'm Catherine, I have 4 bunnies and 1 that is sort of mine = 5.
> 
> My babies are Chester (black with white nose) and Sarafina (white with blue eyes).  Sarafina was adopted after Chester's brother Frankie passed this October.  Frankie is the "poster boy" for our local rabbit adoption shelter
> 
> I also have a sassy girl Lexi who lives with her Holland Lop boyfriend Raphael   They all have mansions made of NIC cubes!!  I can post pictures if anyone is interested.
> 
> My 5th "kind of mine" bunny is Bella.  She is my boyfriends.  He adopted her a few years ago initially as a Sweetest Day gift to me,but int he process of hiding her from me, fell in love with her himself.  She's a Holland Lop too.
> 
> My babies that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge are Frankie, and Chocolate (a dwarf).  I wear a beautiful heart with a hand engraving of their pictures.
> 
> Here are some of my babies pictures!  (I take them to Spa Day at the local shelter every few months to get "glamour" pictures!)
> 
> Oh, PS- I'm from Chicago and I'm usually in the LV forum,but you can find me in the CL forum and Coach one too.  My other favorites are this one, the beauty bar (anything to do with hair extensions!- is there a thread for that already....darn search feature), and jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want to see more of my other bunnies!  Post your pictures and a little about you!!!!



OMG my BunBun looks like your Chester!


----------



## bellapsyd

LV4evr said:


> OMG my BunBun looks like your Chester!




Post a picture!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> Thankyou for the PM Bella! Very helplful websites!
> 
> !
> 
> BTW, I do have another question, possibly a stupid one. Has anyone else's bunny changed behaviour after anasthetic or several stressful vet visits? She used to be the most sweet natured rabbit ever, always used litterbox etc. Since her surgery she's bit me properly once & nipped at me a few times and pooped all over me! She's never bit me before & only chewed on clothes as a baby! & she never poops out of her litter box! Maybe it's just because she's mad at me?!



NP about the sites  

Have you had her spayed?  That can make a HUGE difference in behavior!


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

The bunny "glamour" pictures are SO cute!  Was it hard getting them to sit still for the pictures?  I used to have a bunny growing up.  They are definitely very cute and cuddly animals.


----------



## bellapsyd

miSsxhuStLer said:


> The bunny "glamour" pictures are SO cute!  Was it hard getting them to sit still for the pictures?  I used to have a bunny growing up.  They are definitely very cute and cuddly animals.




not too hard- they're kinda scared so they sit!  New ones should be here tom.- I'll post their valentine's ones!!!!

PS- Sarafina is running the bunny 500 derby right now, LOL- anyone else's bunnies run laps around the place???


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

love this thread!


----------



## RoseMary

me too, bunnies are adorable!


----------



## omgblonde

I should probably say now that my bunny is actually a boy, but I can't get out of the habit of saying/typing she! So jsut excuse me when I do LOL. We didn't find out until (s)he was around a year old & it was just too easy to slip back into saying she! haha.

He isn't fixed yet, but only because he has never shown any signs of hormonal behaviour (he's now almost 2) & the vet we used to have really scared me off by telling me horror stories of bunnies & anasthetic (yes, nice vet!! Safe to say we have now got a different vet!!), so I was too scared to put him under for the proceudure & since he wasn't showing any signs of agression/hormonal behaviour & I'm not allowed another rabbit anyway I just left it at that.

But since he's had he's teeth done & been fine from the anasthetic I am seriously considering getting him done!


----------



## bellapsyd

i would def. consider doing it.  Bunnies can get aggressive the older they get if they are not fixed.  Also it will seriously help stop any urine spraying or territorially pellet marking.  Talk to your new vet- it's not a big procedure for rabbits- your vet can tell you if he's in good enough health to undergo it.  Whatever you do- make sure only a bunny savvy vet does it.  That being said, consider looking up low cost spay/neuter clinics in your area- they might be able to do it for your cheaper (best advice is calling a local shelter that deals with rabbits A LOT and ask where they get it done!)


----------



## purplekitty

Oh my, isn't this thread filled with CUTENESS!!  I just want to scoop all these little bunnies up in my arms and kiss them, they are so adorable! I love bunnies!
I don't own any bunnies, but I think my cat might have bunny ancestry.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I have a bunny Luigi that I bought Nov 2006 when my husband and I first moved to italy from the us. He is like my child. He has never been in a cage and in Italy he has his own huge room and we let him out with us all the time. I am back in the states for a while and staying with relatives and he must live in the bathroom now since he would eat the carpet. I do let him run every day but I know he can't wait to get back home but he does love my relatives cats . He chases them around and marks them. He is so sweet to me he follows me around and gives me kisses and pouts and stomps if he is mad at me.

Here are a few pics of him.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I have a bunny Luigi that I bought Nov 2006 when my husband and I first moved to italy from the us. He is like my child. He has never been in a cage and in Italy he has his own huge room and we let him out with us all the time. I am back in the states for a while and staying with relatives and he must live in the bathroom now since he would eat the carpet. I do let him run every day but I know he can't wait to get back home but he does love my relatives cats . He chases them around and marks them. He is so sweet to me he follows me around and gives me kisses and pouts and stomps if he is mad at me.
> 
> Here are a few pics of him.


 
OMG that last pic just made me die! SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! My bunny does that sometimes but only on the floor and never long enough for me to snap a pic! I had 2 bunnies before him and none of them ever did that!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> not too hard- they're kinda scared so they sit! New ones should be here tom.- I'll post their valentine's ones!!!!
> 
> PS- Sarafina is running the bunny 500 derby right now, LOL- anyone else's bunnies run laps around the place???


 
Evander likes to run around late at night, it's hilarious because we'll be sleeping and all of a sudden there will be this ultra-fast pitter-patter across the floor!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion:  LOVE that your bunny has a stuffed bunny!!!!  And I esp. love the Santa photos!  Where'd you get those?!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, your bunny is sooo cute! I love the Santa pic, hahaha.

I think I am definitely going to look into getting Honey fixed. I think I'll wait until my 2 week break from college though because then I can look after him.. and I'm going to move him into the house for a few days before surgery and for a week or two while he's recovering.. then hopefully my dad will of got so used to him being inside he can just live in permenantly! Even though the garage is nice & warm for him, you still have to go outside & open the huge door to access him, he must get so lonely out there! He comes in a lot during the day, but it's not the same as being constantly with people & having access to anywhere!


----------



## bellapsyd

yes! yay omgblonde!  I'm excited you chose to fix him and even more excited about your covert plan to keep Hunny in the house  Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

The Santa pic was at petsmart this Christmas.  I went in to buy some hay and they put a flyer in the bag saying a rescue center was doing santa photos so I brought him in for that.  He did not mind the reindeer ears... I was suprised.

I bought the stuffed bunnies at Kohls.  They had them at Christmas and it was only like 5.00 for the big one and the baby.  They may still have them.  He loves stuffed animals.  He will  pick the baby up in his mouth run around with it and start honking whenever I come into his room. He cleans both of them , he sometimes drops them in the water bowl or litter box and occasionaly tries to do it with the big bunny lol.   

 Here are some videos I have of him on you tube... Yes I have to much free time lol.  I have 4 videos of him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKPsqZj4W3w





bellapsyd said:


> ItalianFashion: LOVE that your bunny has a stuffed bunny!!!! And I esp. love the Santa photos! Where'd you get those?!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Its called trancing.  If you have a calm bunny you can just flip him over and pet him and he will stay like that for a while.  He sleeps either flat on the ground or on his side with his legs sticking up.  The first time he did it I thought he was dead.  My heart started racing.  I tried to touch him and he did not move.  After a few seconds he jumped up scared me to death.  He has done that a few times now.  He needs to stop scaring me like that.  He is a very deep sleeper. 



jellybebe said:


> OMG that last pic just made me die! SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! My bunny does that sometimes but only on the floor and never long enough for me to snap a pic! I had 2 bunnies before him and none of them ever did that!


----------



## nauticalstar

ItalianFashion I watched your videos! Your luigi is adorable!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Its called trancing. If you have a calm bunny you can just flip him over and pet him and he will stay like that for a while. He sleeps either flat on the ground or on his side with his legs sticking up. The first time he did it I thought he was dead. My heart started racing. I tried to touch him and he did not move. After a few seconds he jumped up scared me to death. He has done that a few times now. He needs to stop scaring me like that. He is a very deep sleeper.


 
Oh yeah I have tried that with my bunny and he won't do it! I have tried stroking different parts of his face, etc. He hates being picked up and flipped over. It's a battle just to clip his nails!


----------



## jellybebe

OK here is some more eye candy. One is a pic of my bunny on the day I got him (he was 7 weeks old!) and the other one is a more recent one.


----------



## ItalianFashion

He is adorable! I love it when they sit like that with their leg out. 




jellybebe said:


> OK here is some more eye candy. One is a pic of my bunny on the day I got him (he was 7 weeks old!) and the other one is a more recent one.


----------



## bellapsyd

looks soooo much like my princess Sarafina, white with the baby blue eyes and the little pink nose/ears...omg so cute!  I LOVE this thread!


----------



## jellybebe

It's the best! Yay we are representin' for our bunnies!


----------



## missyanne

Ahh, I LOVE bunnies! I remember when I was 16, my mom said she'd get me a bunnie but never did.  But for my 18th birthday, she bought me a puppy so I guess it made up for it.


----------



## irishpandabear

This is hands down the cutest thread I have ever seen!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> OK here is some more eye candy. One is a pic of my bunny on the day I got him (he was 7 weeks old!) and the other one is a more recent one.



Aww, your little bun is too cute!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am not sure about the tear ducts but I know that rabbits and guinea pigs can have problems with their teeth and need surgery every month or two.  I had a guinea pig who kept getting malloclusion sp?  and took him to an exotic vet and said he has a misaligned jaw and his back teeth are not wearing down normally. He said this can be genetic sometimes or just a problem in rabbits and guinea pigs.  Vet said that the molars overgrow because they are not being worn down and keep on growing eventually making it impossible for them to eat.  He said I would have to come in every 4-6 weeks to get guinea pig put under and then molars trimmed at 250.00 a visit!!! I found a compassionate vet that usually works on dogs and cats but has done this before with rabbits. She only charged me $35.00  She put Rodney the guinea under and clipped his molars every 4-6 weeks for 3 years.  This molar problem did cause a golfball size abcess near his eye once.  That took forever to clear up. They had to drain it then I had to flush it with clorhexiderm every day and give him antibiotic . He lived for about 3 yrs after the problems started.  He was never really all the way well.  Ijust gave him the best life I could and he died on valentines  day after he was put under.  He came out of the anestesia a little but never fully woke up and passed away late that night. I think he was just to weak..  

Just keep an eye on those molars becuase if they get to long it can cause other problems and infections. Does your vet specialize in rabbits?



omgblonde said:


> Do any of you have experience with blocked tear ducts?
> 
> Basically, Honey's eye was running, so we took her to the vets a few weeks ago & they said it was because her teeth were growing funny & that they would need to operate on her teeth. So that gets done, they say she's fine to come home & give us meds & eye drops for her. Don't tell us anything else, just that her surgery was fine & to give her them. So we assumed everything was fine like they said & took her home.
> 
> Well it had been 2 weeks & her eye was still running & her eye drops had just ran out. So my mum took her to the vets today & the lady there said that after the op they'd flushed her tear ducts out & one was blocked. & it will be that way permenantly & we should be washing it out with salt water every evening. Does this sound right to you? I mean the vet nurse who discharged her gave us the impression that we give her these drops & everything will clear up, she said nothing about a permenantly blocked duct! Also, she never mentioned any more tooth surgery, but we were told today she will need it every 5-6 months, now that doesn't sound odd to me since I've heard of a few bunnies going back every 6 or so months to be sorted again.. but the tear duct thing? Can it really be permenant? I'm really annoyed they never told us, I mean we probably should of been salt water washing these past 2 weeks?!
> 
> I've done some research but I can't find anything on blocked tear ducts, apart from it could be infection/teeth problems etc.. nothing mentions permenant anything?!
> 
> Sorry this is so long!! x


----------



## jellybebe

What's new in the bunny world? I'm bumping this thread!


----------



## ItalianFashion

If anyone is near Durham, NC there is a Bunny at Petco near Target that is spayed or neutered that needs adopting.  he bites.. Not to be mean I dont think just habit.  He is a rex bunny that has been there since around July of last year! No one wants him


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh i would love a rex!  I am in Chicago though...

Ok i found this site: www.bunspace.com when mindlessly searching (and trying to pick out the best bbag!)....it's like myspace, but for your bunnies!  AKA- a new addiction....anyway, I joined (all 5 of my bunnies)  hahah- anyone else join?  Let's make our bunnies friends!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> If anyone is near Durham, NC there is a Bunny at Petco near Target that is spayed or neutered that needs adopting. he bites.. Not to be mean I dont think just habit. He is a rex bunny that has been there since around July of last year! No one wants him


 
Aw, that is sooo sad! My friend used to live in Durham and ironically, this same friend owned a bunny for a few weeks (in Canada though, not Durham) but when she got kicked out of her place, she gave the bunny away to random people and the poor little sweetheart was passed around from home to home and eventually I don't know where she went. Breaks my heart. She was a rex too. She's the only bunny my bunny has ever met. He tried to hump her! (He was only 2 months old!)


----------



## bellapsyd

here' my baby ready to walk the Victoria's Secret Runway!


----------



## bellapsyd

here she is in her halloween costume!


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> here she is in her halloween costume!




omg that is the most adorable thing ever!


----------



## bellapsyd

she was very angry that day! LOL


----------



## sred2

more pictures of muffin.. because i just couldnt help it!!! :shame: 

* "helper" muffin






* Santa's "helper" muffin






* nurse muffin (and doctor roo boo!!) 






* Springtime muffin






* up close and personal muffin


----------



## omgblonde

awww, all these pictures are too cute!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I have a fun idea- let's try to get a picture of our bun by our favorite bag!  (jellybebe, I know you already have one)



Oh and c'mon guys you KNOW you want to put your bunnies on www.bunspace.com


----------



## sred2

bellapsyd said:


> I have a fun idea- let's try to get a picture of our bun by our favorite bag! (jellybebe, I know you already have one)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and c'mon guys you KNOW you want to put your bunnies on www.bunspace.com


 

I added Muffin.. I might add my other bunnies later!!!!! 

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1234


PS I just sent the link to my BF and his reaction was: "Oh good lord Sweetie... Bunspace? really? Where the heck did you find that?!.. wait never mind, I'm assuming you got it from your purse forum" 

hahahahahaha!!!! He's catching on! I told him that by now he should know that ALL of my good ideas come from TPF lol


----------



## jellybebe

Oh god I'm so tempted to join Bunspace but that will be another thing that takes up way too much of my time! (So busy right now!) I need to take some more bunny & bag pics. The problem is he hates to pose for pics, prob cuz of the flash. I have gotten quite a few more bags since that one and need to update! 

I love it when bunnies try to "help" - they really don't but they think they're so important! Love it! Once I was looking for a bunch of important documents that had been thrown in a suitcase and guess who jumped into the suitcase, trying to "help"? 

Has anyone here ever checked out rabbit agility? OMG it's so cool!


----------



## jburgh

bellapsyd said:


> ohh i would love a rex!  I am in Chicago though...
> 
> Ok i found this site: www.bunspace.com when mindlessly searching (and trying to pick out the best bbag!)....it's like myspace, but for your bunnies!  AKA- a new addiction....anyway, I joined (all 5 of my bunnies)  hahah- anyone else join?  Let's make our bunnies friends!



That is a great website.  Check out this one for cute bun pics: www.cuteoverload.com , click on bunnies.


----------



## jburgh

Here is the cutest pic! Someone sent it to me ages ago.  I don't know who's bunny this is.   I so wish we could get a bunny.  But my dogs are prey driven types, so it is out of the question.  I will have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## nauticalstar

I miss my bunnies! I am going to take pics of my sisters bunny this weekend so I can join in the fun


----------



## bellapsyd

sred2- I am bunny befriending you!  My SO thinks I'm nuts too...I put his bunny on there 

I can't wait to see the bunny bag pics!
This is a "hot" thread guys   Way to go bunnies!  I am going to try to get a pic of my guys by my Nimbus!

jburgh- I have cuteoverload.com bookmarked- daily doses of cute are ALWAYS needed, especially with the field of medicine I work in!


----------



## sred2

bellapsyd said:


> sred2- I am bunny befriending you! My SO thinks I'm nuts too...I put his bunny on there
> 
> I can't wait to see the bunny bag pics!
> This is a "hot" thread guys  Way to go bunnies! I am going to try to get a pic of my guys by my Nimbus!
> 
> jburgh- I have cuteoverload.com bookmarked- daily doses of cute are ALWAYS needed, especially with the field of medicine I work in!


 

Oh hooray!!! I love bunspace!! hahaha!! and I LOVE cuteoverload.com!! I check it everyday lol... another favorite is http://dailycoyote.blogspot.com/


----------



## toiletduck

omg..this thread is just full of fuzzy cuteness!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww bunspace looks so cute.. I think Honey's going to join later!


----------



## illinirdhd

My DF still says no bunny.  I'm still working on it...


----------



## ItalianFashion

I feel so bad for the bunny.  I would take him but I cant travel back to our home in italy with 2 bunnies when my husband comes back from deployment.  If I was in a more permanent place I would adopt him. I am sure luigi would like company.     




jellybebe said:


> Aw, that is sooo sad! My friend used to live in Durham and ironically, this same friend owned a bunny for a few weeks (in Canada though, not Durham) but when she got kicked out of her place, she gave the bunny away to random people and the poor little sweetheart was passed around from home to home and eventually I don't know where she went. Breaks my heart. She was a rex too. She's the only bunny my bunny has ever met. He tried to hump her! (He was only 2 months old!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> here she is in her halloween costume!


 

This is so adorable!!! Where did you find the costume.  You know your bunny almost looks like my luigi.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Have you guys ever seen this Worlds Largest Bunny.  I want one 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/giantrabbit.asp


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, that's MASSIVE!!! But very very cute! His feet are soooo big! There used to be a huge one in our local pet store, it was the for about 6 months  poor baby.

Hope your allowed to get one soon illinirdhd!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Have you guys ever seen this Worlds Largest Bunny.  I want one
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/giantrabbit.asp


Me too! They are called Flemish Giants and they weigh up to 20 lbs. I saw them at a bunny show. Their poops are huge! But they are so cute and apparently very friendly. I heard their life expectancy is shorter though, not sure why.


----------



## nauticalstar

OMG I want one!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey kept me up untill the early hours last night! It was thundering and lightening outside & he didn't like it at ALL. He stamped his little feet for about 3 hours straight! Nothing I did would calm him down! He'd never survive out in the wild LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

awww!!!!  Bring him inside so he can snuggle with you!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok ladies- here are my Valentine's Spa pictures...behold....my funny valentines!  (posted a single thread out there on them too BTW)













Many more where those came from


----------



## bellapsyd

Anyone have any advice on how to bond difficult bunnies?


----------



## bellapsyd

hee hee- I put our thread in my signature- maybe we can gather more bunny lovers


----------



## kirsten

Does anyone here have dogs and bunnies? I would really like to adopt a bunny. I have 3 pugs so I have always been kind of scared. They have never seen a bunny in their life. I definitely would keep them separated though, but I was wondering how successful it is for dogs to adapt to bunnies. At least to the point where the dogs won&#8217;t want to constantly chase the bunny? I think my pugs will probably want to do that.  I used to have bunnies when I was a kid. We also had dogs but the dogs were puppies when we had the bunnies and grew up used to them.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> ok ladies- here are my Valentine's Spa pictures...behold....my funny valentines!  (posted a single thread out there on them too BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many more where those came from



OMG! Cutest picture I've seen in my LIFE!!!


----------



## omgblonde

kirsten said:


> Does anyone here have dogs and bunnies? I would really like to adopt a bunny. I have 3 pugs so I have always been kind of scared. They have never seen a bunny in their life. I definitely would keep them separated though, but I was wondering how successful it is for dogs to adapt to bunnies. At least to the point where the dogs wont want to constantly chase the bunny? I think my pugs will probably want to do that.  I used to have bunnies when I was a kid. We also had dogs but the dogs were puppies when we had the bunnies and grew up used to them.



I don't personally have any experience, but my next door neighbour has a bunny & a boxer & german shepard. She says the german shepard & bunny get along GREAT, but she'd never put the bunny with the boxer because he would eat the bunny, LOL.

I guess it depends on the temperment of the dog.. but then again german shepard is the SWEETEST dog with people (& bunnies).. but has to wear a muzzle outside because it might attack other dogs or cats.

Maybe if you were to look at getting a rescue bunny they might let you introduce the dogs to one there? I know they let you bring your rabbits on 'dates' with the potential adoptee bunny, but I'm not sure about dogs, it might be worth asking though, that way you could see how they would react.


----------



## kirsten

^Thanks! Also is there a difference between males and females temperament-wise?


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> OMG! Cutest picture I've seen in my LIFE!!!



Hee hee- thanks omgblonde!


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> ^Thanks! Also is there a difference between males and females temperament-wise?



If you get them fixed (which if you adopt from a shelter they will be), their temperament should be similar.  Otherwise males tend to "spray" urine to mark territory and bunnies go through the terrible twos (and nip!)

As for dogs- bunnies are quite capable  of getting along with them, but I would never leave them unsupervised.  My BF's dog LOVES his bunny and vice versa, but we still always supervise.  Dogs in general a re hunters so if left alone, you never know what could happen.  Introduce them gradually and always watch the bunny's reaction.  If bunny seems nervous separate them for the day!  Then work on it again the next day.  Don't stress bunny out b/c they can literally die from fear!


----------



## ItalianFashion

They are just so adorable.  In the second picture She looks like she is enjoying the attention lol.




bellapsyd said:


> ok ladies- here are my Valentine's Spa pictures...behold....my funny valentines!  (posted a single thread out there on them too BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many more where those came from


----------



## ItalianFashion

I have supervised my bunny Luigi with the neighbors basset and bunny just sniffed him and they went their separate ways.  The other neighbor had a chiuaua sp?  and the bunny tried to lunge and bite while making a grunting sound.  The dog was scared of him.  The bunny calmed down as long as the dog did not go in his room.  If he did Luigi would chase him. Now my bunny is with me at my aunts with her cats.  The cats are scared to death of him.  They run away and hide when he is running around. If the bunny sees the cats he will start chasing them.  I think he is fearless unless he is being picked up he hates that. 

He is not neutered so maybe that is why he is aggressive around other animals.  I only had trouble with him spraying for one month.  It was in October of last year.  I had just bought him a big rubber ball and put it in his room .  It made him crazy.  He would push that thing around and honk all day. He was very jittery also and would mark me for 10 minutes straight with his chin every time I came around. He never marked me all the time like that before. Then he started spraying all over.  I took the ball away and he stopped all of the weird behavior.


----------



## Kathyy

That ball was his wife I bet! We had a female years ago and she humped objects too. She only got aggressive when in nesting mode. Once we gave her some old cloth napkins to make a nest in her cage. Corners of napkins in corners of cage like a carpet. I thought my DD had done it for her, nope - little Misty did it all by herself. Why I didn't think to take a photo I do not know. She wasn't spayed and this nesting happened at intervals, we understood and didn't push her at those times.

We were not able to have the dog and the bunny together. We kept two doors between them at all times for safety but the bunny would come up to the slider and visit with the dog. Dog loved that and we could sure tell by her reaction that it was NOT safe to have them in the same room.

I have read about training the dog since. Basically reward the animals for ignoring one another. Closed door between, open blocked door, have one in a safe crate and get closer, have bunny out with dog on leash always rewarding for dog ignoring the bunny. The problem is bunny will do one of those adorable bunny frolics at some point and dog will get excited. Bunny will panic and dog will chase. 

Not only can the bunny die of fright, they can get scared and shut down. Our bunny stopped eating when the dog scared her. We didn't notice for a couple days and it took a month of feeding yummy food to get her back to a safe weight.

Wonderful pet. We did wish the litter box didn't have to be in the busiest corner of the kitchen though. She insisted!


----------



## bellapsyd

Kathyy said:


> That ball was his wife I bet!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> They are just so adorable.  In the second picture She looks like she is enjoying the attention lol.



She DOES love the attention, but unfort. usually she is the one giving it all and Chester just takes it (he's not very chivalrous)


----------



## kirsten

Uggh! Last night I was talking to my DH about adopting a bunny and he wasn&#8217;t into it. The only reason he could name was that the bunny would stink up the house. He said the bunny would have to live outside, which I&#8217;d never allow to happen. I am hoping to persuade him.  I have been emailing him pictures of adoptable bunnies all day. 

How could he say no to this face?






*Magic* (TB) (M, young 10 mo) is a wonderful lop boy who will make a place in your heart. Unfortunately before he came here he was housed with other unaltered males that liked to fight. Magic got the worst of it and came to us with half his ear torn off. He has totally healed now though and is ready for a nice home






*Charles* is a prince looking for his little princess!






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pumpkin Pie*
6 yr lop bunny.[/FONT]


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> Uggh! Last night I was talking to my DH about adopting a bunny and he wasnt into it. *The only reason he could name was that the bunny would stink up the house. *He said the bunny would have to live outside, which Id never allow to happen. I am hoping to persuade him.  I have been emailing him pictures of adoptable bunnies all day. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]



Awww- I am SO glad you would keep the bunny in the house.  My best advice (from working at the bunny shelter and owning 5 ) is this: get the bunny spayed/neutered (it helps a LOT- urine tends to smell less).  Of course, shelters will have it pre-altered for you! Then since you would be a good bunny mom  change the bunny's litter pan every day or every other day (you'll be able to tell) before it gets too smelly. Use a good litter like "Yesterday's News" that is super absorbent and reduces smell.  If anything, the hay would be the thing to stink up a  little bit, but bunny needs that and the smell of hay isn't bad (as compared to a dirty litter box...).  If you are deciding b/w a male or female IMO males smell less.  Could be totally my opinion and base don no facts, but it is just something I have noticed. Maybe females urine is more potent.  Of course, if you fall in love with a little girl, don't let that stop you! I have 3 and they are soooo sweet and cuddly.

I LOVE that you are considering adopting a homeless bunny  and how coudl your DH say no to those adorable faces??


----------



## ItalianFashion

Now his stuffed lop bunny is. He gets up and honks and pushes it around now when I come in his room.  I wonder if he does this when I am not around? 



Kathyy said:


> That ball was his wife I bet!


----------



## kirsten

When my husband came home he said "out of all of rabbits you sent me there is only one I'd consider, and that was that brown furry one!" LOL he meant Charles! It's a breaking point! 

I looked online at some local breeders online who breed rabbits and it made me too sad. They had like 2-3 litters and would keep the best female because they obviously want to use her to breed. They also had some older bunnies who had been bred and are now "retired" looking for homes. It made me too sad even though the babies were adorable. I just can't support that when I know there are millions of bunnies in the world who need good homes. I also am interested in an older bunny who is very mellow and already handled a lot by humans. 

I am going to talk to my husband more and make sure he is 100% ok with the idea and then hopefully we will visit some bunny rescues soon!


----------



## bellapsyd

kristen- the lionhead, Charles, is SO cute.  I LOVE them!  Good choice   Stick with the rescues!  CA has a lot of them.  try www.bunnyluv.com I buy products from them!  

I adopted an older bunny, Chocolate, once. Best idea ever. He was way more calm than my younger ones, perfectly potty trained, and snuggled during TV (I WISH my current ones would)


----------



## omgblonde

kirsten said:


> When my husband came home he said "out of all of rabbits you sent me there is only one I'd consider, and that was that brown furry one!" LOL he meant Charles! It's a breaking point!
> 
> I looked online at some local breeders online who breed rabbits and it made me too sad. They had like 2-3 litters and would keep the best female because they obviously want to use her to breed. They also had some older bunnies who had been bred and are now "retired" looking for homes. It made me too sad even though the babies were adorable. I just can't support that when I know there are millions of bunnies in the world who need good homes. I also am interested in an older bunny who is very mellow and already handled a lot by humans.
> 
> I am going to talk to my husband more and make sure he is 100% ok with the idea and then hopefully we will visit some bunny rescues soon!


You'll have a bunny in no time at all  you'll have to post pics when you get him/her!!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh btw, I have some great news! Guess what? HONEY IS MOVING INSIDE!! My bedrooms been redecorated, so I have JUST enough room for a nice sized cage for him! My mum seems to be ok with the idea, she was looking at cages with me yesterday & was like 'oooh look at this one, it's around the right size for Honey' etc. But I'd rather make a mult level cage out of those wire grid things. My dad has no idea yet, but he has no choice, hehe. 

I'm soooo excited! Right now he lives in the garage, which is still indoors & warm.. but it's not in the house! I can't wait for him to be with me 24/7!!


----------



## bellapsyd

THAT'S SO GREAT 

I have a cage (mansion) built out of those NIC cubes if you want pictures for inspiration!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh yes, please post some!


----------



## kirsten

Hey gals, I have been in contact with a bunny rescue and they paired me up with the following bunnies.

_Kirsten, thank you for your application. It looks like you'll be a great home for our rabbits! I thought I would begin by just making a couple of suggestions. Depending on what you are looking for, you might want to look at the following:_

_We generally adopt rabbits in pairs unless they are very adamant about not liking other rabbits (in which case they sometimes bond with cats or dogs). I think you would love our two Lop girls, Oprah and Gayle. They are mellow, sweet and probably done growing, yet still young. We think they are probably sisters. They were spayed two weeks ago on Friday. See attached pictures. They have never bitten anyone, these two.

We have a bunch of Lop babies, too, that you might have seen on PetFinder; they're adorable but their personalities are relatively unknown, because there is always that genetic factor that kicks in, and I think they would be tearin' down the house! The Lop babies have not been neutered but they will be, soon, and must be prior to adoption. Like all babies they are messy. Adorable, high energy, dance like crazy and fun, but relatively high-maintenance._

Here are some pics! Aren't they cute? I like Oprah and Gayle (they are the black lops), but trying to talk my husband into two bunnies now might be kind of hard! lol. I keep emailing him pictures.


----------



## jellybebe

kirsten said:


> Hey gals, I have been in contact with a bunny rescue and they paired me up with the following bunnies.
> 
> _Kirsten, thank you for your application. It looks like you'll be a great home for our rabbits! I thought I would begin by just making a couple of suggestions. Depending on what you are looking for, you might want to look at the following:_
> 
> _We generally adopt rabbits in pairs unless they are very adamant about not liking other rabbits (in which case they sometimes bond with cats or dogs). I think you would love our two Lop girls, Oprah and Gayle. They are mellow, sweet and probably done growing, yet still young. We think they are probably sisters. They were spayed two weeks ago on Friday. See attached pictures. They have never bitten anyone, these two._
> 
> _We have a bunch of Lop babies, too, that you might have seen on PetFinder; they're adorable but their personalities are relatively unknown, because there is always that genetic factor that kicks in, and I think they would be tearin' down the house! The Lop babies have not been neutered but they will be, soon, and must be prior to adoption. Like all babies they are messy. Adorable, high energy, dance like crazy and fun, but relatively high-maintenance._
> 
> Here are some pics! Aren't they cute? I like Oprah and Gayle (they are the black lops), but trying to talk my husband into two bunnies now might be kind of hard! lol. I keep emailing him pictures.


 
So happy for you! And good for you for adopting rescue bunnies!


----------



## Highmaintenance

these animals are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, all those bunnies are adorable! Let us know what your husband says. 

Jellybebe - How's your bunnies eye? Is it still blocked? Honeys eye keeps blocking & unblocking.. like it will go for a few days without running, but then it'll run like a tap again! Her other eye is starting to look a bit wet now too.


----------



## kirsten

^^So adorable!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

OMG...way too cute!   I am sharing this video with everyone! Thanks for posting....


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> OMG, all those bunnies are adorable! Let us know what your husband says.
> 
> Jellybebe - How's your bunnies eye? Is it still blocked? Honeys eye keeps blocking & unblocking.. like it will go for a few days without running, but then it'll run like a tap again! Her other eye is starting to look a bit wet now too.


 
It's running every day, some times more than others but generally all the time. I've been cleaning it twice a day and brushing out the fur when it gets matted. Poor little guy, it looks like he's crying.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok here is the first picture of their mansion.  I keep forgetting to take new ones- I'm going to try tomorrow!  The mansion now has many ramps and levels and pretty canopy beds and carpets in it!!!!  For now though, to give you an idea, here is mansion #1







omgblonde: when does honey get to move in???  If you google NIC cubes and bunnies I am sure you will get many pictures and building plans!


----------



## bellapsyd

love the video kirsten!!!


----------



## kirsten

Guess what guys? I got the ok to adopt the two black lops!  I have been talking to a rescue in LA and they sound like they have wonderful personalities! I also like how they are a little older, have good bunny manners established and are litter box trained. The rescue will be coming to my house sometime next week (probably next weekend) to deliver them. I cannot wait to meet them!

I am so evil. I finally convinced DH about the bunnies, now I am talking to him about building them a bunny condo out of the NIC cubes. I hope to build their condo in a few weeks. For now I am going to set them up in a spare bedroom we have which is quiet so they can settle in. We have a built-in closet with no door so I am going to block it off with a baby gate. I will put down some carpet and blankies. Once they are adjusted, I'd like to put their condo in our living room or den so they feel like part of the family.

I will definitely post pictures once they arrive.  Probably TONS!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> ok here is the first picture of their mansion. I keep forgetting to take new ones- I'm going to try tomorrow! The mansion now has many ramps and levels and pretty canopy beds and carpets in it!!!! For now though, to give you an idea, here is mansion #1


 
Wow, their condo is soo cool! Those are some lucky bunnies!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhh!  Soooo excited for you!!!!  You can do so much with NIC.  www.binkybunny.com has an entire section where ppl post their NIC condos- check it out!!!!  

Make sure to bunny proof- they LOVE cords and carpet corners.  

Make sure to post tons and tons of pics and ask all the questions you need!!!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, that video is too cute. 

Jellybebe - Aww poor baby. Honey's fur gets matted a lot too. I wish our bun's eyes would magically unblock themselves, lol.

Bellapsyd - I have to wait until the chest of drawers arrive for my room, then I just have to rearrange stuff so there's a rabbit sized space & then as soon as I ordered the cubes he can move in!

I love your bunny mansion! It's huuuuge. They must have a lot of fun in there. It's given me a lot of ideas for Honeys new home

Kirsten - OMG!! I am soooo excited for you. I knew your husband would give in. Sounds like they are going to a great new home. I can't wait for you to post pictures of them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am so happy you get to adopt and not only one but two!!! Thank You for taking two sweet bunnies and giving them a nice home. I was reading about these poor bunnies on the house rabbit society page last night that need homes and I was so sad I actually cried.  I hate to think of all these poor babies that have no home and have been neglected.  One day maybe I can adopt more when I actually buy a house and have a permanent place of residence.  



kirsten said:


> Guess what guys? I got the ok to adopt the two black lops!  I have been talking to a rescue in LA and they sound like they have wonderful personalities! I also like how they are a little older, have good bunny manners established and are litter box trained. The rescue will be coming to my house sometime next week (probably next weekend) to deliver them. I cannot wait to meet them!
> 
> I am so evil. I finally convinced DH about the bunnies, now I am talking to him about building them a bunny condo out of the NIC cubes. I hope to build their condo in a few weeks. For now I am going to set them up in a spare bedroom we have which is quiet so they can settle in. We have a built-in closet with no door so I am going to block it off with a baby gate. I will put down some carpet and blankies. Once they are adjusted, I'd like to put their condo in our living room or den so they feel like part of the family.
> 
> I will definitely post pictures once they arrive.  Probably TONS!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

OMG... all bunnies are so adorable... make me wanot run out and get one


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so happy you get to adopt and not only one but two!!! Thank You for taking two sweet bunnies and giving them a nice home. I was reading about these poor bunnies on the house rabbit society page last night that need homes and I was so sad I actually cried.  I hate to think of all these poor babies that have no home and have been neglected.  One day maybe I can adopt more when I actually buy a house and have a permanent place of residence.



I second this!!!  Thanks so much for providing a loving home for TWO bunnies!!  Esp. older ones!


----------



## kirsten

I can't wait to meet them!  The rescue hasn't got back to me about the date to meet up. I am just hoping they are busy and will get back to me soon. :s I am going to start shopping today to get all their bunny needs.


----------



## bellapsyd

Funny you should choose February to adopt- it's national Adopt a Rabbit Month!


----------



## kirsten

Aww, I didn't know that! What a coincidence! 

I went to Target and the NIC cubes are on sale. I bought 3 boxes which were $12.99 each. Only $2 off, but still on sale. They had white, black, blue and chrome. I went with the black. I guess I will start building their bunny condo now and nix the idea of setting them up in the closet with the baby gate. That will be more comfy for them because then they can adjust to their condo and not have to adjust to the closet and then the condo. The top floor is going to be their sunning deck. The third floor will reach a window, so I will set up lots of beds for them so they can lay in the sun. The other two stories will be covered by a wall so they will have lots of shade too. I have a feeling once I start building I'm not going to stop. Probably one day the bunny condo will fill up our whole house. lol. I might have to move into that.


----------



## bellapsyd

ahh!  I can't wait to see it!  I know, if I had t he room I would expand the condo even more!  Then I just figure that I let them out for at least 4 hours a day to run anyway so a 6ft long 3 story condo SHOULD be enough!

I also go CRAZY buying new beds, blankets, bowls at petsmart and online bunny retail stores (like urban rabbit!).  Love spoiling my babies.  

Just bought the CUTEST carrier on ebay!


----------



## kirsten

I am going to attempt building tonight. My husband is out of town and I have nothing to do. Did you use the cubes for the second and third floor? That looks like the most difficult part. Did you use zip ties to fasten the cubes together?

Also where did you get your pink waterer from? It's so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

i did use cubes for the 2nd and 3rd floor with zip ties all a round (securing it to the wood base with wheels).  Make sure the zip tie edges aren't sharp!  Only make shelves on the corners (I MUST add new pictures so you can see my new handiwork!) b/c those are more supported!

Check petsmart in the cat section for the waterer- but I wouldn't recommend it- I eventually stopped using it b/c they get so much fur in their water bowl that unless you plan on changing the waterer everyday it's not worth it!


----------



## kirsten

What kind of waterer are you using now?

I need to find some pink carpet for the shelves and black & white checkered laminite for the bottom floor. That is how I have their condo envisioned in my mind. Heh.


----------



## bellapsyd

so very cute!  Watch out though in case your bunnies are chewers (like most)- it's bad for them to ingest carpet! (so really low pile is best!)

I use ceramic bowls- like the ones in the dig section


----------



## kirsten

Ok, I will pick up ceramic bowls for their water and food, if it's less messy.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bellapsyd

here is a picture of the bowls I use (have the pink princess ones too!)







I thought it would be fun to post pictures of any fun "accessories' you have for your bun.  Cool bed?  Pretty bowls?  Couture carrier?  Dainty clothes? Bedazzled collar? ok I'll stop, lol


----------



## bellapsyd

hee hee- another video- and "24" lovers??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPcYO25OKXk


----------



## kirsten

Last night I worked on the condo. My fingers are so sore from those zip ties.  haha. I made the walls last night. I made it two cubes wide, four cubes length and three cubes tall. I wanted to make it bigger but just that was a lot of work. I can always modify if need be. 

Bellapsyd: How did you make sure your buns don&#8217;t get scratched by the zip ties? The zip tie closures are pointed back and won&#8217;t be sticking out inside the cage. I&#8217;m worried that even on the outside they may turn in or I could scratch myself if I am around the outside of the cage. I was thinking about placing electrical tape tightly wrapped around the zip ties to make sure no one gets scratched. How did you get yours not to be dangerous to buns?

Also the cage seems kind of wobbly. I haven&#8217;t hooked the walls together yet, but I was thinking about running PVC pipe up the 4 corners to give it more stability. Would bunnies be able to chew thick PVC? If I put wood that would definitely attract them to some chewing.


----------



## Danica

Has anyone seen cuteoverload today? I almost died of cuteness, what kind of bun is this?


----------



## kirsten

^Total cuteness overload! I think he is a dwarf hotot or netherland dwarf bunny.


----------



## omgblonde

I can't wait to see your finished creation Kirsten. You girls are making me so excited to build Honey's cage! I'm also planning on pink carpet. 

But I'm worried I won't be able to make Honey's home very big. My drawers are arriving tomorrow though, so I'll ble able to set everything up & move stuff around to figure out where I'll get the maximum space for him. I wish my bedroom wasn't so tiny!


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> Bellapsyd: How did you make sure your buns dont get scratched by the zip ties? The zip tie closures are pointed back and wont be sticking out inside the cage. Im worried that even on the outside they may turn in or I could scratch myself if I am around the outside of the cage. I was thinking about placing electrical tape tightly wrapped around the zip ties to make sure no one gets scratched. How did you get yours not to be dangerous to buns?
> 
> Also the cage seems kind of wobbly. I havent hooked the walls together yet, but I was thinking about running PVC pipe up the 4 corners to give it more stability. Would bunnies be able to chew thick PVC? If I put wood that would definitely attract them to some chewing.



I use wire cutters and clip very close to the zip ties, then i rotate them out so  hat the sharp part isn't in where the buns will be.  My cage isn't wobbly at all (same size as yours).  It is zip tied to a wooden base...once you put the shelves int he corners it will be more stable.  Make sure to pull those zip ties TIGHT and also you may need to loop more ties around fro stability (i.e. maybe looping them diagnally sometimes etc.)


----------



## bellapsyd

Danica said:


> Has anyone seen cuteoverload today? I almost died of cuteness, what kind of bun is this?




soooo cute!  Doesn't look like it's "wearing eyeliner" ...so I doubt a hottot, but def. a dwarf and a baby!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I can't wait to see your finished creation Kirsten. You girls are making me so excited to build Honey's cage! I'm also planning on pink carpet.
> 
> But I'm worried I won't be able to make Honey's home very big. My drawers are arriving tomorrow though, so I'll ble able to set everything up & move stuff around to figure out where I'll get the maximum space for him. I wish my bedroom wasn't so tiny!



Do what you can, but if Honey has lots of time outside his cage, don't worry about it.  Maybe consider a playpen/X-pen instead...portable and you can make it different shapes depending on your placement needs...then just open it up/fold it up when Honey gets his run-time for the day!  Good solution until you decide on something more permanent (if you even do).  I have a few playpens and I religiously use them!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> I use wire cutters and clip very close to the zip ties, then i rotate them out so hat the sharp part isn't in where the buns will be. My cage isn't wobbly at all (same size as yours). It is zip tied to a wooden base...once you put the shelves int he corners it will be more stable. Make sure to pull those zip ties TIGHT and also you may need to loop more ties around fro stability (i.e. maybe looping them diagnally sometimes etc.)


 
I connected the walls and put the shelves in tonight. It is a lot more stable now.  I have two big blisters on my hand that broke open from working on that condo! So ouchy, but it is almost done! Tomorrow I'm going to stop by Home Depot and get some plywood for the bottom and for the shelves as well. 

The buns are coming Sunday!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ sooo exciting!!  I know- the Mansion building is tough work!  I STILL have to remember to get new pictures to post! arg!

Have you been collecting resources for health info., exotic vets, etc.?


----------



## kirsten

Yup, I have been researching like crazy. The rescue had a link to bunny experienced vets in Southern California. One of the vets is right by my house, so I am going to take them there. 

Do you happen to know of any other bunny forums besides binkybunny?

Also yes, take some new pics of your bunnies mansion.


----------



## Danica

lol thanks guys! I may have to slowly try and convince DH to rescue a bunny. I just wonder if it'll get along with my crazy chi's.


----------



## ItalianFashion

My bunny terrorized the neighbors chihuahua at first. He would charge and grunt at him and the dog would try to jump in my arms and shake.  Finally they calmed down but the dog could not go in the bunnys room since he would get really mad.  The dog used to follow the bunny around eating his poops and the bunny would hit the dogs legs with his head all the time.



Danica said:


> lol thanks guys! I may have to slowly try and convince DH to rescue a bunny. I just wonder if it'll get along with my crazy chi's.


----------



## omgblonde

I have just been PEED on 

bellapsyd - That's a good idea about the X-pen! I think I've found a soloution now though which will clear up enough space for a 3 height x 3 width x 2 depth house depending on the size of the cubes, I'm just estimating here! lol.

Then as soon as Honey is moved in & settled I'm going to get him fixed. 

Take a picture of your bunny home when it's done Kirstin! I'm excited for your bunnies to get here.


----------



## kirsten

omgblonde said:


> I have just been PEED on
> 
> Take a picture of your bunny home when it's done Kirstin! I'm excited for your bunnies to get here.


 
Oh no! Maybe Honey was marking you as his territory. 

I will definitely post pictures once the condo it done. Tonight we should pretty much be done with it!


----------



## fashion_junky

I just saw this thread now!  My fiance and I have two bunnies that are our babies.  Their names are Rupert and Penelope and they have their own bedroom in our house.  Rupert is a Holland Lop and Penelope is a Netherland Dwarf.  They are the sweetest, most hilarious creatures I've ever met!  

Here are some pics:


----------



## fashion_junky

kirsten said:


> Yup, I have been researching like crazy. The rescue had a link to bunny experienced vets in Southern California. One of the vets is right by my house, so I am going to take them there.
> 
> Do you happen to know of any other bunny forums besides binkybunny?
> 
> Also yes, take some new pics of your bunnies mansion.




If you are looking for a great rabbit forum with members who have an amazing amount of knowledge, www.rabbitsonline.net is the place to go!  I've been a member there for about a year and a half, and everyone is very helpful and fun to chat with.


----------



## kirsten

fashion_junky said:


> I just saw this thread now! My fiance and I have two bunnies that are our babies. Their names are Rupert and Penelope and they have their own bedroom in our house. Rupert is a Holland Lop and Penelope is a Netherland Dwarf. They are the sweetest, most hilarious creatures I've ever met!


 
:coolpics:

They are absolutely adorable! The last picture cracked me up! Looks like they were having lots of fun!


----------



## kirsten

fashion_junky said:


> If you are looking for a great rabbit forum with members who have an amazing amount of knowledge, www.rabbitsonline.net is the place to go! I've been a member there for about a year and a half, and everyone is very helpful and fun to chat with.


 
Thanks for the link! I will be sure to check that forum out.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok sorry! it's finals week for me (med school) and I'm DYING!

Kirsten- I know of many great rabbit sites.  the "Bible" is rabbit.org (house rabbit).  bunspace has a great forum (binky bunny is better)

Here is a great forum link http://lagomorphlounge.proboards2.com/


----------



## bellapsyd

fashion_junky said:


> I just saw this thread now!  My fiance and I have two bunnies that are our babies.  Their names are Rupert and Penelope and they have their own bedroom in our house.  Rupert is a Holland Lop and Penelope is a Netherland Dwarf.  They are the sweetest, most hilarious creatures I've ever met!



Rupert is so uniquely colored!!!!!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> ok sorry! it's finals week for me (med school) and I'm DYING!
> 
> Kirsten- I know of many great rabbit sites. the "Bible" is rabbit.org (house rabbit). bunspace has a great forum (binky bunny is better)
> 
> Here is a great forum link http://lagomorphlounge.proboards2.com/


 
Thanks! I am already on bunspace and binkybunny. I will be sure to check out the other sites!


----------



## kirsten

Well casa bunny is like 95% completed. I just need to cut the carpet some more so it lays down completely flat.

Here it is.. undecorated with toys and bunnies.












Don't mind the poker chip case and magazines in the left corner. I placed them there so the linoleum would dry laying flat.

Also these are crappy pics taken from my cellphone. My husband went out of town for the weekend and took the camera. 

I hope they like it!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg Kirsten! LOVE IT!  Add me on bunspace!


----------



## kirsten

I just added you! Haha, I feel so lame adding them on bunspace when they aren't even here yet. :shame: I am just too excited for their arrival! I may also end up renaming them, but once I meet them and their personalities their names will come to me.


----------



## kirsten

*Free sample of Oxbow papaya tablets!*

If you havent heard, a bunch of here on RO are trying to help Midwest Rabbit Rescue, a no kill rabbit shelter in MI, win a shelter makeover through http://www.zootoo.com 

Right now, Oxbow is offering free samples of Papaya Tablets (an awesome bunny treat) to zootoo members!

If you havent already, sign up today at http://www.zootoo.com/register/referrer/midwestrabbitrr so Midwest can gain points! When you are registering, it will ask you for a zip code to look up a shelter to support for the makeover, be sure to put in *48170 *and select Midwest from the list.  Then they will earn points for products you review, pictures you upload etc!

Once you are registered you can click here: http://www.zootoo.com/smallpets_treats/oxbowpetproductspapayatablets and on the upper right hand side of the page you can request a sample!


----------



## omgblonde

fashion_junky - aww, your bunnies are so cute. I love Rupurts colouring!

Kirsten - I LOVE your bunny house. I bet your buns will love it too. I can't wait 'til they arrive 

Good luck with finals Bella!


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> *Free sample of Oxbow papaya tablets!*
> 
> If you havent heard, a bunch of here on RO are trying to help Midwest Rabbit Rescue, a no kill rabbit shelter in MI, win a shelter makeover through http://www.zootoo.com
> 
> Right now, Oxbow is offering free samples of Papaya Tablets (an awesome bunny treat) to zootoo members!
> 
> If you havent already, sign up today at http://www.zootoo.com/register/referrer/midwestrabbitrr so Midwest can gain points! When you are registering, it will ask you for a zip code to look up a shelter to support for the makeover, be sure to put in *48170 *and select Midwest from the list.  Then they will earn points for products you review, pictures you upload etc!
> 
> Once you are registered you can click here: http://www.zootoo.com/smallpets_treats/oxbowpetproductspapayatablets and on the upper right hand side of the page you can request a sample!




Did it!  Thanks for the GREAT idea!!!  

SO has anyone read the "Disapproving Rabbits" book??? :okay: HILARIOUS!

Kirsten- LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures on bunspace!  Sooooo cute!  I actually love their names already, it's adorable!  hee hee


----------



## kirsten

omgblonde said:


> Kirsten - I LOVE your bunny house. I bet your buns will love it too. I can't wait 'til they arrive


 
Thanks! By this time tomorrow they should be here, that is if the rescue remembers me. They haven't been the best at communicating. It's kind of irritating but last I spoke to them I said to come on over on Sunday at 9am. I will probably give them a call today as a reminder. 



bellapsyd said:


> Did it! Thanks for the GREAT idea!!!
> 
> SO has anyone read the "Disapproving Rabbits" book??? :okay: HILARIOUS!
> 
> Kirsten- LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures on bunspace! Sooooo cute! I actually love their names already, it's adorable!  hee hee


 
That site is really cool, huh? I like how you can help a shelter get a makeover and get free samples! 

I haven't seen the book but I did come across the site www.disapprovingrabbits.com. Is that similar? So adorable! A lot of them made me laugh out loud.


----------



## omgblonde

<a href="http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1814"><img src="http://www.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/1814/badge200.jpg"/></a>

Honey got Bunspace!


----------



## omgblonde

ahh my link never worked

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1814


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> ahh my link never worked
> 
> http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1814



LOVE IT!  I befriended you!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey accepted & commented your whole clan of bunnies! 

It's kind of scaring me how much some people are pretending to actually BE their bunnies though LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL, yea, some people go a little overboard!  But it's fun anyways!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Kirsten- did Scout and Sailor come???


----------



## omgblonde

I'm dying to know too!


----------



## kirsten

Yup, they are here! So far they have been settling in just fine. They like to go up to the 2nd floor to rest and snooze. They haven't jumped up to the third floor yet, that I saw at least. One bunny even went potty already in the litter box! 

They are so cute! I thought it might be impossible to tell who is who but it is pretty easy. They both have some white hairs scattered throughout their black coat. Sailor has a little white hair spot on her forehead and is more petite. Scout it a little larger and her ears go up and down. She has one ear that likes to just stick straight out when she is relaxed. They both are very friendly and calm. They have shaved bellies because they were just spayed about 2.5 weeks ago. 

I wish I had my camera to take better pictures! I will on Monday once my husband is back home with the camera.

Here are some camera phone pictures so far...

Sailor chilling on the 2nd floor







Scout in the litterbox ignoring the camera






I have since bought a super large litter box so they both can fit in it.

My pugs are so curious. I have kept them out of the room but they know something is up.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwwww!! They look so cute! I'm glad they arrived safely. Are you going to keep their names or change them?


----------



## kirsten

Well their rescue names were Oprah and Gayle. I kind of renamed them Sailor and Scout but I am still not sure. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## bellapsyd

I have the same big pink potty!!!  Ok I don't like Oprah and Gayle- does not fit their tiny cuteness!  Sailor and Scout to me is precious!!!!!! 

It might take them awhile to jump to the 3rd floor- it took my newest Sarafina a few days to get the courage!  

Good idea letting them get settled before you let the cutie pugs in!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!!

Was the rescue lady impressed with the mansion you built?


----------



## kirsten

Yeah, to me Sailor and Scout seems to fit best. Most likely those will be their names. The rescue lady was impressed with their condo! When I spoke to her on the phone, I mentioned it and she said they might be happier living in an puppy exercise pen. That is what they were living in prior. Once we put them in they seemed to like their condo. She took a picture of the condo to show their foster mom and put up on the website. I don't think she had really seen one because she asked how I built it and where to get the NIC cubes. They jumped up to the 2nd floor immediately and like to hang out up there and groom each other. They are so cute! It is hard not to leave them alone. I keep wanting to go see them but I also know they need to adjust to their new home and have some privacy.


----------



## omgblonde

I love the names Sailor & Scout, it suits them!

That's awesome that they took a picture of your condo for the site, you'll be starting trends!

When I first got Honey I just kept going to see him and pet her, he must of been so annoyed with me! LOL


----------



## kirsten

Haha, okay and the questions begin!

What are your bunny feeding cycles? Do you feed pellets in the morning or evening? Do you feed greens in the morning or evening? I've read some people feed pellets in the morning and the greens in the evening or vise versa. Or should I split it up and feed some pellets in the morning with greens, and then again both in the evening?

I think for me feeding pellets in the morning and greens in the evening would be easiest. Some of my morning are rushed because I have work and tend to oversleep. Of course I will make sure they have unlimited hay throughout the day. 

Also what is a good amount for greens? I bought romaine, cilantro and parsley. The rescue actually gave me tons of cilantro! Is 1-2 handfuls of greens per a rabbit a good amount or should they get more or less?


----------



## kirsten

Oh also I caught Sailor up on the 3rd floor!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Is this bunny a real bunny or a stuffed animal?>


----------



## kirsten

It's a real bunny.


----------



## bellapsyd

real bunny!

Kirsten:  I feed greens twice a day and only pellets if I'm in a huge rush or short on greens.  If you feed pellets make sure they are Timothy Hay based and not alfalfa (same with the actual hay you give them!).  I typically give each bunny 4-5 BIG leaves of romaine (for example) a meal.  Or I will divide a big bunch of cilantro between two rabbits for a meal.  The best is if you can provide a few types of greens per meal (Like you I'm in a rush in the morning and this can be hard).  You'll figure out how much to feed by watching how much they eat!  Props to you for knowing they need unlimited hay!!!!!  

Ok to sum up:Try to do fresh greens 2 a day, but if you do pellets once a day make sure they are timothy based.  It may be best to call the shelter and ask what schedule they had the girls on- then you can stick to what they are used to or slowly ween them off onto a more convient schedule for you!!!!  Pellets are excellent to have around no matter what!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh and i positively LOVE your condo!!!!


----------



## kirsten

Thanks for your response! I think the rescue was doing the 2x a day thing too, so I will prepare their greens at night so they will be ready in the morning. They also split up a 1/4 cup of pellets and fed that morning and night too, so they each get 1/4 cup of pellets but it is divided between two meals. They are eating Oxbow timothy pellets. They are not getting any alfalfa.  Right now they are eating oat and barley hay. The rescue gave me like half a bale of it. They gave me so much stuff! Hay, greens and a gallon of white vinegar. They kept asking me if I wanted anything else but I was like "it's ok, I can buy it. I'd rather it go to a bunny in need at the rescue." I think eventually I will switch them to timothy hay because my moms horse eats that so I can get unlimited amounts for free.

Do you put hay in your bunnies litter box? The rescue told me to put it in there so they will be encouraged to go in the litter box, but I don't want them eating hay they may have gone to the bathroom on. So far they have been really good at going in their potty.


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> oh and i positively LOVE your condo!!!!


 
Thanks! I think they like it too! They really like hanging out on the second shelf.


----------



## fashion_junky

kirsten - your bunnies are adorable!  That's great that you adopted them from a rescue!  The condo looks great too!


----------



## bellapsyd

i put hay in little feeders hanging off the side of the cage (small, but easy for me to refill) and in the litter box (mine are not so perfect at using it!).  I've noticed that they tend to go in a certain corner of the box so i put the hay off to one side and they don't pee on it!

I feed Timothy Hay so if you can get that free when it is time- go for it!

That's awesome your shelter is so supportive!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Oh so cute!  I love them!  Great to have more bunny owners here




fashion_junky said:


> I just saw this thread now! My fiance and I have two bunnies that are our babies. Their names are Rupert and Penelope and they have their own bedroom in our house. Rupert is a Holland Lop and Penelope is a Netherland Dwarf. They are the sweetest, most hilarious creatures I've ever met!
> 
> Here are some pics:


----------



## ItalianFashion

Love your condo.. Thats does look like a lot of work.  I will have to try this out when I go back to italy.  Luigi would like it to sleep in .  You had asked about hay for the litterbox.  I use hay for mine and he poops in the box and and eats they hay in it.



kirsten said:


> Yup, they are here! So far they have been settling in just fine. They like to go up to the 2nd floor to rest and snooze. They haven't jumped up to the third floor yet, that I saw at least. One bunny even went potty already in the litter box!
> 
> They are so cute! I thought it might be impossible to tell who is who but it is pretty easy. They both have some white hairs scattered throughout their black coat. Sailor has a little white hair spot on her forehead and is more petite. Scout it a little larger and her ears go up and down. She has one ear that likes to just stick straight out when she is relaxed. They both are very friendly and calm. They have shaved bellies because they were just spayed about 2.5 weeks ago.
> 
> I wish I had my camera to take better pictures! I will on Monday once my husband is back home with the camera.
> 
> Here are some camera phone pictures so far...
> 
> Sailor chilling on the 2nd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout in the litterbox ignoring the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since bought a super large litter box so they both can fit in it.
> 
> My pugs are so curious. I have kept them out of the room but they know something is up.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi just joined bunspace!


http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1879


----------



## kirsten

fashion_junky said:


> kirsten - your bunnies are adorable! That's great that you adopted them from a rescue! The condo looks great too!


 
Thanks! They have been such good girls so far! They are still being a little shy and don't want to come out of their cage to visit yet, but they will come around once they see how spoiled they are going to be. I had to go back to work today and miss them already, but they will have a nice quiet day at home to get used to their surroundings.


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> i put hay in little feeders hanging off the side of the cage (small, but easy for me to refill) and in the litter box (mine are not so perfect at using it!). I've noticed that they tend to go in a certain corner of the box so i put the hay off to one side and they don't pee on it!
> 
> I feed Timothy Hay so if you can get that free when it is time- go for it!
> 
> That's awesome your shelter is so supportive!!!


 
Im surprised how well litter box trained they are, especially for being in a new surrounding. There have been a couple of stray poops on the bottom level right outside of their litter box. One did pee on a towel that I put on the bottom level yesterday, but I took out the towel and there havent been any pee accidents since. I cleaned out their litter box this morning and they really filled it up. Lots of pee in there! No accidents at all on the second or third level, so I guess they know the lower level is the bathroom level. 

What kind of litter are you using in your box? Right now I am using Aspen supreme pellets but it is pretty expensive stuff. I am thinking about using the wood pellets you can buy really cheap, so I can change their box daily and not worry about spending so much on the litter.


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> Love your condo.. Thats does look like a lot of work. I will have to try this out when I go back to italy. Luigi would like it to sleep in . You had asked about hay for the litterbox. I use hay for mine and he poops in the box and and eats they hay in it.


 
Thanks! I think Sailor and Scout love their condo too! It wasnt too bad to make. I made most of it. My husband just had to cut the wood and carpet for the shelves, but after watching him do that I think I could do that too now.  All the hard work paid off when you see the end result. 

Luigi sounds potty trained just like Sailor and Scout. I guess they eat the hay that hasnt been peed or pooped on? I really fill up their box with a lot of hay and put new fresh hay in twice a day. I just thought maybe I should put hay somewhere else so they can eat it, but I dont want to mess up their bathroom manners if they have something good going on.


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi just joined bunspace!
> 
> 
> http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1879


 
Sailor & Scout asked you to be their friend!


----------



## bellapsyd

I use "Yesterday's News"  The big green bag (might be for cats, not sure) It's recycled paper it's SUPER absorbent and great at eliminating smells.  They carry it at Petsmart and a big bag is usually $10-14 depending on the sale.  I also order some from Oxbow sometimes if they have a sale- not sure the brand name- I'll go check later!  

Y.N.  is good for them too- you'll notice that they might eat their litter sometimes....well, since this is essentially paper it's ok!  Cedar chips, etc. are bad for them.  Here are 2 great articles: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/litter.html#litter

I can attest tot he liver damage, my bun, Raphael has it from being "stored" by his previous owner in a hutch with bad litter 
http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/liver-disease.html (this is another good one)

Another great tip is the Yesterday's News always comes with a coupon on it for your next purchase!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi just joined bunspace!
> 
> 
> http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1879




I befriended you!!!!  Honey (omgblonde) is on there too!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> real bunny!
> 
> Kirsten: I feed greens twice a day and only pellets if I'm in a huge rush or short on greens. If you feed pellets make sure they are Timothy Hay based and not alfalfa (same with the actual hay you give them!). I typically give each bunny 4-5 BIG leaves of romaine (for example) a meal. Or I will divide a big bunch of cilantro between two rabbits for a meal. The best is if you can provide a few types of greens per meal (Like you I'm in a rush in the morning and this can be hard). You'll figure out how much to feed by watching how much they eat! Props to you for knowing they need unlimited hay!!!!!
> 
> Ok to sum up:Try to do fresh greens 2 a day, but if you do pellets once a day make sure they are timothy based. It may be best to call the shelter and ask what schedule they had the girls on- then you can stick to what they are used to or slowly ween them off onto a more convient schedule for you!!!! Pellets are excellent to have around no matter what!!!!


 
Oh good, this is what I do! Some vet told my friend that I shouldn't be feeding greens 2x a day, but my bunny's vet said it's fine. I also try to make him eat hay, but he's not crazy about it other than when he's sitting in his litterbox doing his business.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I use "Yesterday's News" The big green bag (might be for cats, not sure) It's recycled paper it's SUPER absorbent and great at eliminating smells. They carry it at Petsmart and a big bag is usually $10-14 depending on the sale. I also order some from Oxbow sometimes if they have a sale- not sure the brand name- I'll go check later!
> 
> Y.N. is good for them too- you'll notice that they might eat their litter sometimes....well, since this is essentially paper it's ok! Cedar chips, etc. are bad for them. Here are 2 great articles: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/litter.html#litter
> 
> I can attest tot he liver damage, my bun, Raphael has it from being "stored" by his previous owner in a hutch with bad litter
> http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/liver-disease.html (this is another good one)
> 
> Another great tip is the Yesterday's News always comes with a coupon on it for your next purchase!


 
Yesterday's News is awesome! I'm not using it right now because only one pet store near me carries it, but it works really well and soaks up smells surprisingly well too!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe- you should join us on bunspace.com


----------



## *Lo

Hey ladies!!! I just looooove bunnies!  I dont have one, but I do have a dog (my av) I think i could get a bunny bc my dog is very timid and the most non aggressive thing in the world, annnnd he is virtually silent, never barks.  I looked on a bunny adoption site once and they said they could be socialized under supervision at all times.  I would prefer my bunny to be able to hop around my house and not be in the cage all the time (hehe).  How are they in reguards to allergies?


----------



## bellapsyd

if you have _bad_ allergies, I would stay away.  They def. shed (badly!) 1 or 2 times a year.  

That being said, my SO has BAD allergies (allergic to everything under the sun...literally!) and the one and ONLY thing he didn't test positive for on the allergy test was- BUNNIES!

Dogs and bunnies can def. be socialized, but supervision is required.  Kirsten just adopted 2 baby bunnies and she has 3 pugs. I think a few other members have dogs and bunnies as well.


----------



## bellapsyd

thought it was time for some daily cute!


----------



## *Lo

^^^^AWWWWWWW!!!!

I dont have allergies but my parents do   Perhaps when I move out next yr I will get one then.  Are they really that cuddly and sweet?


----------



## bellapsyd

YES!!!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> jellybebe- you should join us on bunspace.com


 
Oh no... I can't develop another obsession right now!


----------



## jellybebe

*Lo said:


> ^^^^AWWWWWWW!!!!
> 
> I dont have allergies but my parents do  Perhaps when I move out next yr I will get one then. Are they really that cuddly and sweet?


 
OMG totally. My bunny is the best. He's always wanting to cuddle. He licks my face every day too!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I finally got a pic of Luigi sleeping today. This is what he has done to scare me several times. I have thought before that he died when he did this because he would not move when I touched him.


----------



## bellapsyd

omg! I know!!!  Here is one of Raffie doing that


----------



## kirsten

It is so cute how they sleep like that but I could see how it would be very scary to the owner!

I am going to take some pics tonight of Sailor and Scout with the good camera. Yay!


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhhh can't wait for your pictures of the darlings!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I understand jellybebe!


----------



## fashion_junky

Rupert does the "DBF" ("dead bunny flop") all the time!  Here is one of my favorite pics of him:


----------



## kirsten

Rupert is so cute! I love his colorings.


----------



## bellapsyd

I second that ^^


----------



## DesigningStyle

Hey, bunny lovers, I have revisited this thread because your bunnies are so darn cute!  I share my home with a Greyhound, cat, cockatiel, zebra finches, tropical fish and I think my husband would divorce me if I got a bunny!  So I will just share yours!  Thanks!


----------



## bellapsyd

Hee hee DesigningStyle!  I know the feeling- along with sharing my house with 4 bunnies, I have 4 parrots (one is a cockatiel!) and a toad.  SO has a bunny too- he says when we get married NO MORE PETS!  We'll see about that....

Cute St. Patty's Day banner!

Oh, and please, def. share in our bunny mischief!!!!  I'll post another funny picture for you to enjoy!  






My bunny ^Frankie^ (RIP) seeing what it was like to be Paris Hilton for awhile (this was taken when she was in jail)


----------



## jellybebe

DesigningStyle said:


> Hey, bunny lovers, I have revisited this thread because your bunnies are so darn cute! I share my home with a Greyhound, cat, cockatiel, zebra finches, tropical fish and I think my husband would divorce me if I got a bunny! So I will just share yours! Thanks!


 

Wow all that and a killer LV collection? Love it!


----------



## kirsten

Here are some pictures I took last night:

A better picture of the condo. Sailor is on the 2nd floor & Scout is on the 3rd.





Scout having a snack.





Yummies for Sailor too.










Scout.





Sailor.


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhhh!  Kirsten!!!  SO cute!  I love them!  I just want to pick them up and give them kisses!  Are they dwarfs?


----------



## bnjj

Oh Kirsten, how cute are they?!  Do they have free run of the house?  How do they get along with the pug?  And could your avatar *BE* any cuter??


----------



## kirsten

Thanks! They have been doing good but today I noticed they have runny poop. I think I was giving them too many greens. I'm going to cut back on some greens and see if that helps. They still have an appetite and tons of energy. Tonight they came out of their cage and explored their room for awhile. They are still on the shy side though.

I don't think they are dwarves. They are about 5lbs. The rescue said they were more like holland lop size but also said holland lops don't normally come in solid black like they are, so they put them down as mini lops but I guess they are on the big size of mini.


----------



## kirsten

bnjj said:


> Oh Kirsten, how cute are they?! Do they have free run of the house? How do they get along with the pug? And could your avatar *BE* any cuter??


 
They don't have free run of the house yet. They are still adjusting to their new home. I just adopted these bunnies 3 days ago. I have 3 pugs.  They are slowly being introduced. My pug Luna could care less about them, but my other pugs Hazel and Disco wanted to play with them. I think they thought they were other dogs.

My avatar is my pug Hazel when she was a puppy. She was biting the string on the digital camera while I was trying to take a picture. She was such an adorable puppy. She is 3 now.


----------



## bellapsyd

I have a holland lop, she's about 5lbs so that seems right

You're right, maybe cutitng down on the greens would be wise.  Are you planning on feeding it 2x a day still but just less?  Or only feeding once a day greens?  The other thing I have read (I'm not sure if this applies to you) is that some times it may be a particular green.  So if you have been giving them a mixed variety stop and give them one thing at a time/day and watch the poop.  If you notice it runny one day, then you will know what food caused it!

I love the pictures!  Keep them coming, I hope they have turned out to be all you hoped for!  As for the shyness, my newest adoptee, Sarafina was brought home in the middle of October and she has only recently (last month or so) begun to really warm up.  It may take your little girls some time, but just know that once they realize they are in a safe place and you are Mom, they will be super cuddly!


----------



## jellybebe

Ahhh! So much cuteness! I feel guilty for looking at other people's bunnies when I should be cuddling my own! *Goes off to cuddle.


----------



## bellapsyd

haha I feel the same way!  I'm trying to get a video of mine.  Chester jumps up to the top of his mansion, grabs the LARGE papya tablet container by himself, drops it over the side, jumps down, picks the container back up, runs over to me, drops it in front of me and just looks at me- waiting for me to give him a treat.  Which I do (naturally) since that was such a cute trick!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> I have a holland lop, she's about 5lbs so that seems right
> 
> You're right, maybe cutitng down on the greens would be wise. Are you planning on feeding it 2x a day still but just less? Or only feeding once a day greens? The other thing I have read (I'm not sure if this applies to you) is that some times it may be a particular green. So if you have been giving them a mixed variety stop and give them one thing at a time/day and watch the poop. If you notice it runny one day, then you will know what food caused it!
> 
> I love the pictures! Keep them coming, I hope they have turned out to be all you hoped for! As for the shyness, my newest adoptee, Sarafina was brought home in the middle of October and she has only recently (last month or so) begun to really warm up. It may take your little girls some time, but just know that once they realize they are in a safe place and you are Mom, they will be super cuddly!


 
Yes, I still plan to feed 2x a day, but just less or once I find out the veggie that caused it I will ellminate that and feed them what veggies they can handle. I was feeding them a mixture of romaine, parsley and italian cilantro. I really belive it might have been just too many greens. The rescue told me they were used to these veggies. I will try feeding them one veggie at a time to see if maybe it is a certain kind of veggie that is doing it though.

A good update though: Their poops looked perfect this morning. I gave them hay, pellets and just a bit of the cilantro yesterday. Yay! I will slowly introduce the romaine and parsley and see if it goes back to being soggy.

I think it was also just Scout who had the upset tummy. I can see it on her backend. I will be giving her a bath to wash her butt and back legs this weekend during the day when it is warm out.


----------



## bellapsyd

just a quick comment- isn't it funny how we give updates on poops?  hee hee


----------



## kirsten

^ haha


----------



## jellybebe

How do you give your bunny a bum bath? I try to clean mine but it's really difficult to get white fur clean and he fights me every step of the way. Any tips to get white fur clean?


----------



## kirsten

I plan to give Scout a bath by putting her in the bathtub. Since just her feet and bottom are dirty, I am going to barely fill any water up in the bathtub; not even an inch, which will just fill up on one end by the drain. I will just soak her feet and bottom. I have some shampoo which says is safe to use on all types of pets and is very gentle. I will see if I can get the grody stuff off without shampoo, but if not I will use a tiny amount. I plan to do it during the day this weekend so she will have no problems drying quickly. I wish I could do it sooner but I am only home in the mornings and at night. Right now our heater is broken so I don&#8217;t want to bathe her when it is cold out.


----------



## omgblonde

Aww love the new pictures of the bunnies & their condo. They are SO cute!! Glad they seem to be settling in well.


----------



## emald37

*Kirsten*, Sailor and Scout are so cute!  I was wondering what their condo looked like, I'm glad you posted a whole picture of it, and Sailor is even up their on the 3rd floor too!


----------



## jellybebe

Animal shampoo is a great idea. I need to get some!


----------



## kirsten

emald37 said:


> *Kirsten*, Sailor and Scout are so cute! I was wondering what their condo looked like, I'm glad you posted a whole picture of it, and Sailor is even up their on the 3rd floor too!


 
Thanks! I am sure their condo will grow larger and larger over time. Hehee. Plus eventually once they are used to their new surroundings they will have free run of their bedroom.


----------



## kirsten

jellybebe said:


> Animal shampoo is a great idea. I need to get some!


 
The shampoo I have is called Earthbath and it says it is ok to rabbits.

http://www.earthbath.com/products.html


----------



## kirsten

OMG my mom just called me asking if anyone I know wants a bunny. My moms friend works at an animal hospital and I guess someone brought in a bunny they found. She is grey and only has one ear. I guess the bunny was attacked by another animal and ripped its ear off. They have had it there for awhile and it is all healed now. My moms friend said the bunny is super sweet and very cuddly. Whyd she have to tell me about this?  They will keep the bunny though until they can find a home for her.


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh!  I HATE that ^^b/c I want to open my house to every bunny and love it!  At least the bunny has a temp. shelter.  Have them try to contact the House Rabbit society in that area.  Somewhere that specializes in placing bunnies with special needs.

I was under the impression that bunnies generally don't like to be bathed/don't need to unless super dirty.  Same concept as cats.  Let me know how it goes!  Sounds like you have an excellent plan Kirsten!  Tiny bit of water, soap up that little bottom!  Makes me laugh how you say you "don't want her to be cold"....how cold IS it exactly in the OC? LOL...I live in Chicago.  I'd probably kill for your weather!


----------



## kirsten

I was tempted to say "ok I will take it!" but I don't think Sailor and Scout will be too happy. My hands are full with two bunnies and three pugs for now. 

I will let you know how the bath goes. I will feed her some veggies so she is happy. I don't want to bathe her but she isn't cleaning the poop off her butt and I don't want to leave it on. Luckily it isn't a lot to clean off and she won't get very wet. 

Well this week it has been cloudy and raining all week. It is in the 50-60's, probably definitely not as cold as Chicago, but cold for me!


----------



## bellapsyd

emald37 said:


> *Kirsten*, Sailor and Scout are so cute!  I was wondering what their condo looked like, I'm glad you posted a whole picture of it, and Sailor is even up their on the 3rd floor too!



Emald- do you have a bunny too??


----------



## omgblonde

I would kill for it to be 60 here, that's like our summer weather! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

I know!  We had a  "heat wave" in chicago today...it's 34 degrees. LOL  And when it IS summer it's deathly hot so I have to constantly take precautions so the buns don't overheat!


----------



## *Lo

I wish I could get a bunny so bad, haha, i keep going on oyutube and looking at the videos.  As I said before I cant have one because I live with my fam and my father has bad allergies   But, I forgot to tell you we DO have wild bunnies that live in our neighborhood.  Last summer I was going to work early in the AM and I see all this salad all over the lawn.  So I go inside and ask myt fahter why there was salad all over the lawn.  He said he was feeding the bunnies. LMAO!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok, as promised- her are some updated pics of my bunnies house:
















Wanted to give a view of her princess bed and the hay feeders on the outside





the pink bubble potty!






oh, and Lo- sounds like your dad is a bunny softie at heart!


----------



## jellybebe

Awesome, you're so lucky to have so many bunnies! I swear, someday I'm going to be a crazy old bunny lady with 100 bunnies. Like you, I want to take them all home and take care of them!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jellybebe- LOL  I'm glad you understand.  Most people give me crazy looks and wonder why I "just don't get a dog"   I love dogs (yorkies and rotties!) but my life doesn't hold a place for them right now- bunnies forever  hee hee


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd: You condo is soo cool! It also looks like it was a lot of work! Do all of your bunnies live together or are there walls to separate their condos?


----------



## bellapsyd

Kirsten: my BF built it for me, LOL.  Originally it was all one, but then there was a fight so it is now separated.  The one in the pink potty is my BF's bunny- she doesn't live int he condo- she was on a playdate   My other two have a sep. mansion with a playpen extending out from it, it's all in pink!  I'll take pictures of that next!  Those two live together.


----------



## kirsten

What a good BF! And he is a bunny owner? Aww! My DH finally helped me when I brought out the saw like "okay I'm going to cut wood now," which I had never done before. Luckily he figured out helping me might be a good idea. Haha. He goes in to say hi to the bunnies daily though at least.

I would definitely like to see the other bunnies mansions too!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg omg omg!  Kirsten!!! LOOOOVE the avatar!  I want to shrink a photo of my bunnies for mine- tried, but it didn't work- when I loaded it it said "too big".  I used photobucket to shrink it   How'd you do yours?


----------



## kirsten

I just uploaded the picture to the avatar section and it resized it for me. It was a large picture and tPF resized it. Maybe try uploading a regular size photo of your buns. It should resize it for you.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Love the condo bella. Do they try to chew the wire?  That is one thing I worry about.  I also Like the sleeping pic of your bunny also.  I think my husband thinks I am a crazy bunny lady along with some of our friends.  Husband says I treat him like a human and he is probably confused about what he is


----------



## ItalianFashion

cute video.  I saw this on TV this summer.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7HEF49nMsM8


----------



## mischka

I've been wanting a bunny for SOOOOOOOOOO long!!! How do you train them  to go to the potty?


----------



## kirsten

^^
I adopted my two bunnies last week and they were already litter box trained. I am very surprised just how trained they are. They have only had one accident and that was the first day I had them, so they were not used to their new surrounding yet. Since then they have been wonderful about going in their litter box!

Here is some great info on litter box training your bunny: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/litter.html


----------



## bellapsyd

I WISH mine were better potty trained, but I indulge them too much and I'm afraid they'll never learn better. At least there are no pee accidents!

ItalianFashion: My SO thinks my bunnies are confused too. They gnaw on the wire on the door part when they want my attention, but over all, they do not chew the cage at all.  The paint in bunny safe.  You can also get them in plain silver with no paint.


----------



## kirsten

^Bella, well they will kick poops out of the box which is okay with me. For the most part they try to poop in their box but there will be a couple outside. They never poop on the 2nd or 3rd floor though. Last night I was petting lil' Sailor when all of a sudden she ran away from me. She then went in her litter box and took a potty! I was so amazed at how good she is! I never see Scout in the litter box at all though, it is always Sailor in there. I guess she likes to hang out in there and Scout only goes in to do her business. Sailor does seem to be the piggy of the two and wants to eat constantly, so that is why she is always in there eating hay. I also picked up some Yesterdays New and that stuff works great! It is very absorbent like you had mentioned. I will definitely use that from now on!


----------



## bellapsyd

awww I'm SO happy it's all working out!  How are the pugs handling the bunnies?


----------



## kirsten

They have lost interest in going in the bunny room. At first that is all they wanted to do; see what was inside the room, now they don't care. I let each pug in one at a time and they wanted to sniff them and play. The bunnies just sat there though and I could tell they were scared so the pug visits don't last long.


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL!  ^^ I tried changing my avatar again, no luck.


----------



## kirsten

That is so weird! Are you uploading a regular size pic? The only time I have had those problems is when I have photoshopped a picture for livejournal (100x100) and then tried to use it as my avatar here.


----------



## jellybebe

My bunny is definitely confused about his identity! He thinks he's human! He looks up at me all the time expecting me to know exactly what he wants and he gets mad if I don't get it right.


----------



## bellapsyd

Let's not forget to mention how SNEAKY they are!  The stories I can tell of the trouble they have gotten in to...

Oh and omgblonde- still here?  How are things with Honey?

heee hee we should have a bunny RAOK or tPF animal RAOK


----------



## bellapsyd

ps- Kirsten- I gave up and decided to settle with making my signature have a picture of them instead


----------



## kirsten

OMG yes a bunny RAOK would be tons of fun!

The pic in your signature is so cute! I gave it 5 carrots on the bunspace contest. I entered Sailor and Scout too. When is that contest going to end? Seems like it has been going on for awhile.

I see you were able to change your avatar to the bunny laundry picture though. That pic is so cute too!


----------



## bellapsyd

Ahh hee hee- I'll look for Sailor and Scout to vote!  I think it will end  at the end of Feb.

Yes, oddly enough it changed to the laundry one, but it won't to the other  one!  Irritates me!

Can we do a bunny RAOK maybe in the summer (when others aren't going on) or is that against the rules?


----------



## kirsten

Summer would be great since I will be participating in the BBag RAOK for the new few months! A bunny RAOK would be so much fun!!! Mostly our bunnies would probably be getting all of the gifts. Hehe.


----------



## jellybebe

My bunny's bday is in May so he might not get any presents if we do it in the summer, but my bday's in July so that's ok! A bunny RAOK sounds cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

hee hee.  Well if we do the RAOK- it will be ALL the bunnies birthdays in the summer!   If we get enough bunny owners interested (I know we are a small group anyways)- I'll organize it!  Maybe in a month or so I'll PM everyone!


----------



## ItalianFashion

The RAOK sounds like a great idea!  Luigis bday is around sept or at least thats the bday I gave him.  Not sure of exact age. 


I found this ebay seller who sells cute homemade rabbit toys and who also has these homemade treats on her website.  If you do a search for rabbit & chinchilla toy under home and garden you can see.  She has the wooden blocks with sisal ropes and lots of other cute things.  Luigi loves her homemade treats that she has on her website. You guys may want to check it out for your bunnies.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh! do you know her seller ID by chance??


----------



## omgblonde

I'm still here! Honey's doing goood, his eye seems to have cleared up!

A bunny RAOK sounds fun! I was thinking of participating in the Louboutin one, but I don't actually own any CL's.. so I'd feel like a fraudster LMAO.


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL.  Ok, excellent!  Maybe I'll do it in spring instead of summer?  

Ladies- let  me know if you are in and what season/month would work best for you!  

So far we have:
Me (Bellapsyd)
Kirsten
Omgblonde
ItalianFashion

It'll  be super small anyways, but we'll be a bunny family  hee hee


----------



## omgblonde

Any month works for me!


----------



## kirsten

Any month works for me too.


----------



## jellybebe

Hey Bella I would be in too! Any bunny memorabilia would be welcome! Maybe summer like June/July would be good?


----------



## bellapsyd

excellent.  Thanks for all the responses!  In the meantime- if you guys see anyone with bunnies in their signature (I know there are a few) let them know we have a thread!

I'll def. start planning this in a month or so.  Late  spring/early summer is sounding ideal.  It'll be fun. I'm already having ideas how to do it!   I love having projects!


----------



## ItalianFashion

any month works for me also.  I will be in italy probably mid july when my husband comes back home from deployment.  I am in NC now.  I can still send and receive from italy though. It is like regular mail except with customs form and same price as us mail  since we have an apo address. We  just use priority mail and it takes like a week since  regular parcel post takes 1 month or two.  

The seller who has the toys and treats is alikat21.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok we will try to do it before July then!  May/June is the goal I'm shooting for. Having the RAOK set up either in April/May and then the mailings done by May/June.  I'll get it all organized- thanks for the update!


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone have their bunny covered under pet insurance?


----------



## omgblonde

I'm having ideas on what gifts to send already!! 

Nope I don't have Honey covered, I didn't realise you could get bunnies covered!


----------



## Fred&Ginger

Thanks Kirsten for inviting me over the this thread

My two bunnies are Fred and Ginger.  Fred is an English and Ginger is a dutch.


----------



## Fred&Ginger

This is where they live:






And as you can see they love it:


----------



## bellapsyd

WELCOME Fred&Ginger !!!

We love having new bunny people!  Your bunnies are so cute- that first photo looks like it was done by a professional!

Their house is huge!  Did you build it from scratch??


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde: I know!  I have FABULOUS ideas already too!!!

I asked about bunny insurance because I recently got my guys covered: 

VPI Insurance 

In October my bunny ^Frankie^ passed away (I think I told you all this), but his operations cost me in excess of 3000 (which is a lot when you're a student!)- but I if course, charged it- wasn't going to let him suffer!  After that the vet told me about pet insurance and I researched it and covered the rest of my bunnies but haven't (thank goodness) had a reason to use it yet!


PS- Fred&Ginger- I LOVE that you posted a ton of pictures!  I love when people post pictures!!!!  Also- love your signature!  Did you make the banner??


----------



## kirsten

Fred&Ginger said:


> This is where they live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see they love it:


 
Their house is amazing! Fred and Ginger are some lucky buns! In the first photo I thought the carrots were cheetos!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> I asked about bunny insurance because I recently got my guys covered:
> 
> VPI Insurance
> 
> In October my bunny ^Frankie^ passed away (I think I told you all this), but his operations cost me in excess of 3000 (which is a lot when you're a student!)- but I if course, charged it- wasn't going to let him suffer! After that the vet told me about pet insurance and I researched it and covered the rest of my bunnies but haven't (thank goodness) had a reason to use it yet!


 
I have VPI for my pugs. I will look into it for Sailor and Scout too!  I need to have them for 60 days before I can enroll them. My first bunny Kudos that I has as a kid had to have a large fatty tumor removed. It ended up costing like $600. My mom and I always joked about how expensive of a bunny she was. We actually got her for free. We went to a rabbit show one day at a local fairground and put our name in a drawing to win a bunny and of course we won. 

Today I let Sailor and Scout have full run of their room. I let them run around while I am home, but I have never left them with full run of the room. The room is super safe for them though and bunny proof, I just hope they don't decide to pee on the bed. They really just like hanging out in their cage though. When I leave their condo open while I am home every time I check on them they are just laying down in their condo. I think they are kind of lazy. They just like to eat and snooze.


----------



## Fred&Ginger

bellapsyd said:


> WELCOME Fred&Ginger !!!
> 
> We love having new bunny people! Your bunnies are so cute- that first photo looks like it was done by a professional!
> 
> Their house is huge! Did you build it from scratch??


 
My BF built it for them....it took a while, but he designed it and built it.  The top is their play area, the middle bit has their litter tray, water bottle and food, and then the bottom left is storage area and bottom right is their bed.



bellapsyd said:


> omgblonde: I know! I have FABULOUS ideas already too!!!
> 
> I asked about bunny insurance because I recently got my guys covered:
> 
> VPI Insurance
> 
> In October my bunny ^Frankie^ passed away (I think I told you all this), but his operations cost me in excess of 3000 (which is a lot when you're a student!)- but I if course, charged it- wasn't going to let him suffer! After that the vet told me about pet insurance and I researched it and covered the rest of my bunnies but haven't (thank goodness) had a reason to use it yet!
> 
> 
> PS- Fred&Ginger- I LOVE that you posted a ton of pictures! I love when people post pictures!!!! Also- love your signature! Did you make the banner??


 
The banner is just 3 pictures placed next to each other, rather than listing one below another.

Thanks everyone, my partner has some more pics, so I will post some more, when he emails me them.


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> Today I let Sailor and Scout have full run of their room. I let them run around while I am home, but I have never left them with full run of the room. The room is super safe for them though and bunny proof, I just hope they don't decide to pee on the bed. They really just like hanging out in their cage though. When I leave their condo open while I am home every time I check on them they are just laying down in their condo*. I think they are kind of lazy. They just like to eat and snooze.*




Haha- I think all bunnies are!   As for the bed peeing- it may very well happen.  I heard that they might do it once b/c it's YOUR area so in essence they are marking you.  Mine have- but it was b/c they were babies. My newest (adult) adoptee Sarafina never has.  So maybe that is all not true or maybe it is only a young bunny thing. My BF's bunny is an adult but not fixed ( working on convincing him) and when she is angry at him, she goes on the bed right on his side!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww fred & Ginger are adorable! Honey has the same food bowl as them


----------



## jellybebe

Yay Fred & Ginger! I love the pic of Ginger sleeping in your sig! I told another bunny person to come in here yesterday but I didn't give her the link, so hopefully she finds her way in here.


----------



## bellapsyd

yay!  I figure we'll give it a few more months and then start the RAOK.  So we can get more of a chance to know each other!  I'm so excited!

*Anyone have a cute carrier for their bunnies??*


----------



## bellapsyd

charlie's angels!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> The seller who has the toys and treats is alikat21.



The seller owns Timali Toys- I shop on their website (they make cute bunny fleece blankets- perfect for lining carriers)

Didn't know she had an ebay ID- thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## Fred&Ginger

jellybebe said:


> Yay Fred & Ginger! I love the pic of Ginger sleeping in your sig! I told another bunny person to come in here yesterday but I didn't give her the link, so hopefully she finds her way in here.


 
Just for you *jellybebe*......


----------



## ItalianFashion

awww.... I just want to give her a kiss .  She is so cute!




Fred&Ginger said:


> Just for you *jellybebe*......


----------



## ItalianFashion

Have you tried the treats with the oats?  He seems to really  love the one with the apple and banannas



bellapsyd said:


> The seller owns Timali Toys- I shop on their website (they make cute bunny fleece blankets- perfect for lining carriers)
> 
> Didn't know she had an ebay ID- thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Fred&Ginger said:


>


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Have you tried the treats with the oats?  He seems to really  love the one with the apple and banannas




No! I'll try them-but she doesn't have anything listed for sale right now! I saved her as a favorite


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> charlie's angels!


 
This picture is so cute!


----------



## kirsten

Fred&Ginger said:


> Just for you *jellybebe*......


 
Nothing is cuter than bunny noses and lips!


----------



## kirsten

Oh yeah, Sailor and Scout did great having their first full day of free run of their room! The only mess they made was finding a roll of toilet paper and tearing it up. Heehee. They also opened some drawers on a nightstand. How they did that, I have noooo idea! lol. Nothing was in the drawers but I guess they had to be nosey and find out. No accidents, yay!


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> Nothing is cuter than bunny noses and lips!




ITA!  



kirsten said:


> Oh yeah, Sailor and Scout did great having their first full day of free run of their room! The only mess they made was finding a roll of toilet paper and tearing it up. Heehee. They also opened some drawers on a nightstand. How they did that, I have noooo idea! lol. Nothing was in the drawers but I guess they had to be nosey and find out. No accidents, yay!



WOW!  Your buns are TALENTED!  They LOOOOVE shredding things- not surprised about the T.P.


----------



## omgblonde

aww all the cute bunny pics are killing me over here!!

Glad Sailor & Scouts first day of free run went well!


----------



## bellapsyd

post some of Honey!


----------



## pond23

Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this thread. I was beginning to think that I was the only bunny-loving bag fanatic. 

I have 3 bunnies. Technically, they're my sister's 'babies.' She brought them with her when she came to live with me. I treat them like they are my nieces and nephew. 

The oldest one is a 4 year old brown female mini lop named Bunn Bunn. She's very territorial and is a loner. The middle one is a 3 year old orange female holland lop named Puff Puff. She's the emotional one, and she LOVES to eat. And, the youngest is a 1 year old orange male mini lop named Yum Yum. He is the rambunctious and vivacious one of the group.

Here are some cute photos of them. Hope you like them! 

-Stephanie


----------



## kirsten

Yay another bunny owner! Love their names and their personality descriptions. All 3 of them are adorable!


----------



## bellapsyd

Pond23- omg they are FREAKIN adorable!!!!  

Welcome to our *very active* bunny thread! 

They have the cutest names!


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the sweet compliments *kirsten* and *bellapsyd*!  This has become one of my favorite threads on tPF!


----------



## jellybebe

Fred&Ginger said:


> Just for you *jellybebe*......


 

AHHHH! SOOO cute! I just die every time I see any bunny mouth! I love to kiss my little one on his nose or his muzzle. (Is that what it's called - the muzzle, where the whiskers insert?)


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this thread. I was beginning to think that I was the only bunny-loving bag fanatic.
> 
> I have 3 bunnies. Technically, they're my sister's 'babies.' She brought them with her when she came to live with me. I treat them like they are my nieces and nephew.
> 
> The oldest one is a 4 year old brown female mini lop named Bunn Bunn. She's very territorial and is a loner. The middle one is a 3 year old orange female holland lop named Puff Puff. She's the emotional one, and she LOVES to eat. And, the youngest is a 1 year old orange male mini lop named Yum Yum. He is the rambunctious and vivacious one of the group.
> 
> Here are some cute photos of them. Hope you like them!
> 
> -Stephanie


 
Hi Pond! No you definitely are not alone! I love how you treat the bunnies like nieces and nephews, they must love their auntie!


----------



## Beautykloset

All those bunny are so adorable!


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 - OMG, cute bunnies!! I love their names!

New pictures of Honey coming up! Although he's in the bad books today because some bunny peed on the bed! I wonder who it could be?


----------



## omgblonde

Honey this morning!


----------



## bellapsyd

Beautykloset said:


> All those bunny are so adorable!



Hi BeautyKloset!  Welcome to our thread!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> Honey this morning!




Ahhhh so cute!!! I want to scoop him up and give him kisses!  In that pic he looks like a reluctant model! hahahahaha!!!




Ok now, Jellybebe- we need some more of your cutie!


----------



## jellybebe

I know, I know! He's not the best model because he's so white, but maybe when I can get him to hold still... we always cuddle on the bed together at night, maybe I can get him to hold still then. I have some really good ones on my phone, but I can't find the USB cable to upload pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ hahah!  I know what you mean


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bunnies seem to love toilet paper.  I have had many rolls shredded.  Keep it on a high shelf! Luigi gets so excited whenever he finds a roll to shred.  He starts jumping and honking then gets mad when I start cleaning it.



kirsten said:


> Oh yeah, Sailor and Scout did great having their first full day of free run of their room! The only mess they made was finding a roll of toilet paper and tearing it up. Heehee. They also opened some drawers on a nightstand. How they did that, I have noooo idea! lol. Nothing was in the drawers but I guess they had to be nosey and find out. No accidents, yay!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Welcome pond!   They are beautiful!  Luigi is  like family to my relatives as well.  I am sure they love your attention! 



pond23 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this thread. I was beginning to think that I was the only bunny-loving bag fanatic.
> 
> I have 3 bunnies. Technically, they're my sister's 'babies.' She brought them with her when she came to live with me. I treat them like they are my nieces and nephew.
> 
> The oldest one is a 4 year old brown female mini lop named Bunn Bunn. She's very territorial and is a loner. The middle one is a 3 year old orange female holland lop named Puff Puff. She's the emotional one, and she LOVES to eat. And, the youngest is a 1 year old orange male mini lop named Yum Yum. He is the rambunctious and vivacious one of the group.
> 
> Here are some cute photos of them. Hope you like them!
> 
> -Stephanie


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jellybebe,  I love doing this !  I have taught luigi to give me a kiss whenever I put my face near his nose or mouth and say kiss.  He seems to love it and now kisses all the time my mouth face eyes nose ...lol.  He will not kiss on nail clipping days however.  I think he stays mad for a bit.




jellybebe said:


> AHHHH! SOOO cute! I just die every time I see any bunny mouth! I love to kiss my little one on his nose or his muzzle. (Is that what it's called - the muzzle, where the whiskers insert?)


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> Ahhhh so cute!!! I want to scoop him up and give him kisses!  In that pic he looks like a reluctant model! hahahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now, Jellybebe- we need some more of your cutie!



Hahaha yeah, he didn't want to stay still too long for pictures! Poor baby was so excited he accidently fell off my bed into a box of fabric after that picture was taken. 

Btw, Jellybebe - How's your bunnys eye now? Honey's had cleared up for a while, but as you can see in my last picture it's back running again! His right eye runs occasionally too, he always looks like he's crying! LOL.


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Jellybebe,  I love doing this !  I have taught luigi to give me a kiss whenever I put my face near his nose or mouth and say kiss.  He seems to love it and now kisses all the time my mouth face eyes nose ...lol.  He will not kiss on nail clipping days however.  I think he stays mad for a bit.



Aww, that's so sweet! Honey does this too.. and he's obsessed with licking my chest!


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> Bunnies seem to love toilet paper. I have had many rolls shredded. Keep it on a high shelf! Luigi gets so excited whenever he finds a roll to shred. He starts jumping and honking then gets mad when I start cleaning it.


 
Hehee, yeah it looked like they had a lot of fun with it. I'm happy because now they are starting to play with their toys. At first they didn't want to touch them, I guess because they were still getting used to their new surroundings. Now they like to pick up their toys and throw them all around. Yesterday Sailor was playing nose soccer with a little ball. I'd roll it towards her and she'd push it back to me. She is becoming a lot more outgoing. Scout is still kind of shy and just likes to watch.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha yeah, he didn't want to stay still too long for pictures! Poor baby was so excited he accidently fell off my bed into a box of fabric after that picture was taken.
> 
> Btw, Jellybebe - How's your bunnys eye now? Honey's had cleared up for a while, but as you can see in my last picture it's back running again! His right eye runs occasionally too, he always looks like he's crying! LOL.


 
Same here, his eye runs off and on. Some days it looks really good, but then it will go back to the "crying" look too. I am just trying to keep it clean.


----------



## pond23

Thank you *jellybebe*, *Beautykloset*, *omgblonde*, and *ItalianFashion* for the wonderful compliments! Bunn Bunn, Puff Puff and Yum Yum have definitely captured my heart, and I do consider them to be family. I just fed them some veggies now, so they are all contented.


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Honey this morning!


 
^^^Honey is so beautiful and cute!  Such a gorgeous lop. I love his ears and the expression on his face!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Well i forgot to put up the toilet paper tonight.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Well i forgot to put up the toilet paper tonight.


 
Oh, Luigi, you are so naughty and cute! I love this picture!  It's such an adorable sight, I had to show it to my sister. 
Our bunnies are such tiny troublemakers that not only would they create a mess with the toilet paper, but they would also eat all of it and get sick and get a really bad tummy ache.


----------



## bellapsyd

omg ItalianFashion. LOL LOL LOL- you were so great to capture that on film!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahahaha awww, your bunny made a mess!


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> Well i forgot to put up the toilet paper tonight.


 
Haha wow he went to town shredding it! Looks like he had lots of fun!


----------



## bellapsyd

at least it keeps them away from chewing other things!  Sarafina chewed my cords last night ush: I went to turn on the bedroom light and it wouldn't work!  Then I leaned under he dresser and pulled the cord from a TINY back space (no clue how she fit back there!) and it was SHREDDED!  Off to buy a new lamp :s.  This is why I never buy anything expensive that needs a cord! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh no, that is so dangerous (and annoying!) I wonder why bunnies chew cords? Evander only flips them in his mouth so they get teeth marks but he will never chew one through. I met this weird guy at the SPCA who claimed it was the presence of hormones in the plastic or something that they are attracted to. I heard some people put hot sauce on their cords to try and deter their bunnies!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Well i forgot to put up the toilet paper tonight.


 
Wow, what a mess! But so cute! I wish Evander would shred things, he just eats them. He is a bottomless pit. He also has no interest in his bunny toys, he only likes human things like my car keys.


----------



## ItalianFashion

oh No!  Dont you hate it when they find a cord. This always is scary!   I worry if the plactic will harm them by maybe causing obstruction.  I have read this a few times on bunny sites.  I keep trying to convince myself well if he has chewed through this many and has not had a stomach problem yet its probably going to be ok. I tried some of this stuff call Fooey for the cords but it did not work.  Ive tried vinegar on the baseboards no luck.  I guess hot sauce is next.  Would be nice if we could keep them from chewing on all these things.  



bellapsyd said:


> at least it keeps them away from chewing other things! Sarafina chewed my cords last night ush: I went to turn on the bedroom light and it wouldn't work! Then I leaned under he dresser and pulled the cord from a TINY back space (no clue how she fit back there!) and it was SHREDDED! Off to buy a new lamp :s. This is why I never buy anything expensive that needs a cord! LOL


----------



## ItalianFashion

Does evander like cardboard boxes?  Seems most rabbits like to shred these.  A big one could keep him occupied for a while.  

Luigi digs and shreds anything clothes, paper, wood, carpet, he even digs on the hardwood. Keep trying to tell him he is not getting anywhere  If I have him on my lap and stop petting him he starts digging me violently and chewing my shirt and hair.  I want to put him outside in a fenced in place for a few hours this summer to see if he likes digging the ground also.  



jellybebe said:


> Wow, what a mess! But so cute! I wish Evander would shred things, he just eats them. He is a bottomless pit. He also has no interest in his bunny toys, he only likes human things like my car keys.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh my guys LOVE boxes- try getting those!


----------



## Squidgeaboo

Hi Everyone!  I just found this forum today and had to join - my two passions are bunnies and LeSportsac - how excited was I when they came out with the Bunnyville print?  (Very!)  I immediately bought the Frankie and Everyday Deluxe Bags.  I get comments on them ALL THE TIME!  Just today I bought the Lottie Bunnyville case - I'm so excited!

I don't own any rabbits, our family has allergies, but I admire them from afar...


----------



## bellapsyd

welcome to our thread!!!  We post a lot of pictures of our bunnies so feel free to admire!  I have the cosmetic case in Bunnyville- LOVE IT.  Post some pics of your bunnyville bags for us to see!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone into Juicy Couture charms?  I'm DYING to get my hands on any of the bunny prints and cant find them!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Welcom Squidge!   Aren't bunnies the cutest animals.  Now I have to find out what this bunnyville lesportsac is.  I may have to get one !   I want a primp bunny shirt also but do not know how to tell if they are real.  I have not seen the juicy charms.  Have they ever been on ebay?  I have been collecting bunny figurines since I got Luigi.  I pick up a murano one every time I go to Venice.  I found one at our PX that was  handmade poland Pottery and my husband sent me one made of brass from afghanistan.  Well he actually sent two of the same at different times.  He forgot what the first bunny looked like and thought he was getting a different one.  Men!


----------



## Squidgeaboo

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have my Deluxe Everyday as my avatar, but my two Bunnyville bags are:






 Frankie                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deluxe Everyday

I'll post my Lottie when it arrives - I just won it yesterday!


----------



## omgblonde

Welcome squidgeaboo!

I have a primp bunny shirt, I never wear it though! I'll have to look in to the Juivy Couture bunny charms! I've been thinking of buying the charm bracelet anyway.


----------



## bellapsyd

I have the Primp shirt- LOVE it- I'll post a picture of it later.  I'll also post my bunnyville print and a picture of the juicy charms (totally want to decorate bags).  I'm off to see a patient now (long hospital shift tonight) but later I will get on that! Xoxo


----------



## Squidgeaboo

Does everyone else get accosted everywhere they go when they carry the Bunnyville bags?  I have two of the Fafi bags and a Junebug as well, and I get compliments, but not as many as when I carry the Bunnyville ones.  People usually grab my arm and demand "WHERE DID YOU GET THAT!!?!"  It's hilarious!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> anyone into Juicy Couture charms? I'm DYING to get my hands on any of the bunny prints and cant find them!!!


 

WHA????? I have never seen any of those and I used to be an avid collector!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I have the Primp shirt- LOVE it- I'll post a picture of it later. I'll also post my bunnyville print and a picture of the juicy charms (totally want to decorate bags). I'm off to see a patient now (long hospital shift tonight) but later I will get on that! Xoxo


 
Ah! I wanted the Primp hoodie soooo badly, but they didn't get to my city in time. I can't find Bunnyville either. I had to settle for a hoodie with bunnies on it. Does anyone else have bunny printed accessories and clothing?


----------



## fashion_junky

omgblonde said:


> Honey this morning!



Honey is adorable!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

juicy charms: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







both are on ebay right now!

Also in one of the juicy charm threads (do a search)- a Bbag member shows off her bunny on one of her bags (didn't know if I could repost her picture here)

Jellybebe- you should get the white one!


----------



## bellapsyd

my bunnyville:




me in my Primp bunny thermal (please excused the slightly intoxicated look.  Clearly this is NOT flattering for me- I swear I look better- I've posted other threads with my picture elsewhere!):shame:


----------



## Squidgeaboo

Those Juicy charms are to DIE FOR!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Squidge: Love your bunny bags!   I will probably get one now.  A carrier would be so cute in that pattern.


Bella I am going to come raid your closet for all of those bunny things.  Love that primp shirt.   I saw the charms on ebay.  The bunny is expensive.  Is it more expensive now that it was retail?


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, those Juicy charms are so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> shirt.   I saw the charms on ebay.  The bunny is expensive.  Is it more expensive now that it was retail?



Yes- they retailed for around $50.  I have ebay do a search for me and email me the results every morning- usually I can get them cheaper eventually. I think b/c it is DC they are making a fortune on it!


----------



## jellybebe

Bella love that Primp thermal on you! High scoop necks are an absolute hell no for me so I could never pull that off, but it looks great on you! And I know what you look like, you're a hottie!


----------



## bellapsyd

xoxo Jellybebe- you're my designated self-esteem booster!


----------



## omgblonde

Guess who peed on the sofa tonight?! He's never peed on the sofa before! I think somebody is forgetting he's litter trained!


----------



## niseixtenshi

My BEW Netherland Dwarf


----------



## bellapsyd

*RAOK
*Ok, I thought I would get this thing going!

You can PM me beginning now if you want to be a part of our RAOK.  
*You *do NOT *have to actually have a bunny to be a part of this.  If you are a bunny lover and admirer from afar (as some people have posted)- you can be included!  
All that is required is a general love and respect of bunnies!!!  
You have until *3.21.08   *to PM me! After that I may send out a few PM's if anyone that regularly posts seems to have forgotten!

The requirement to be included is this: you must have posted at least twice in our thread (you have until the 21st to accomplish this!) and have actually said something (can't be two posts that say "so cute!")

You also must be willing to send something outside of your own country!  We're a small and new group here- so we can't limit ourselves that way!

If you would like to do this- please PM me the following information and I will send you an  e-mail invite (we are going to use elfster.com)

Full name
Full Address
E-mail Address
Would you be an Angel? (hopefully our tight knit group can trust each other though!)

You will know who your buddy is by *3.28.08* (at the latest)
RAOK will officially go from *4.25.08-5.23.08
*Your buddy must get their gift by *6.1.08* (no exceptions).  Pictures must be posted within 3 days of getting the gift!  I'm not going to tell you a date when your gift must be postmarked by, however please use good judgment- we don't want anyone left out!  Please get tracking on your package- If someone's gift is late I will ask you to PM me the tracking.

Price limit $50 USD

Ok- once you PM me your above info and you hear back from me- copy/paste this info for your future buddy (to make it a little easier since we are doing all this in one thread- don't start pasting your info until *3.20.08*)!

I decided not to copy paste the same info the other RAOK's use because- we're doing it bunny style! 

*Your Age range
Do you have a bunny
Is it (are they) male or female
What's his/her birthday (or adoption day)
What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.)
What is your favorite bag brand
What is your favorite Store
What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)
Do you collect anything
Your favorite color
What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.)
Describe your bunny's personality
Describe YOU (likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!)*


Remember- this is a BUNNY theme- so decorate boxes, etc. with pics from bunny magazines- or however you want to be creative!  Also, since we are the Purse Forum- you can throw in a little bag love as well if you want! 


Ok- did I cover everything?  Too much space in between deadlines?  Too little?  Let me know (preferably this week so I can edit the rules quickly for everyone)!  Otherwise- start PMing me! ​


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> Guess who peed on the sofa tonight?! He's never peed on the sofa before! I think somebody is forgetting he's litter trained!



You've moved him into your room now, right?  I bet he's remarking everything!


----------



## bellapsyd

niseixtenshi said:


> My BEW Netherland Dwarf




OMG OMG OMG SOOOOO cute!  I have a white bunny with blue eyes too!  Post more pictures!!!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm going to help give a talk at a Humane Society tomorrow on responsible bunny ownership- wish me luck!


----------



## bellapsyd

*RAOK UPDATE
*
forgot to include: when you post the quickie questionnaire about yourself- post pictures of your bunnies so your buddy can see them!


----------



## niseixtenshi

More pics of my 3 yr. old bunny named Turbo...












Fresh n' clean litter box...he couldn't resist I guess??




Bunny Shower!





Phew, that was a lot of pics.  Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

niseixtenshi said:


> More pics of my 3 yr. old bunny named Turbo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh n' clean litter box...he couldn't resist I guess??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny Shower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, that was a lot of pics.  Hope you enjoyed them!


 

Welcome!  OMG ! He is so adorable and you got a pic of him sleeping!  My favorite bunny pose! Give him kisses for me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Maybe he is marking his territory or just thinks the sofa is his litterbox.  I hope he did not ruin your sofa! I know their pee stains things because it is like a rust color.  Maybe a blanket on the sofa when he is out.   Luigi does the same thing. He  poops and pees in his litterbox but when in the living room he thinks the sofa is the litterbox.  He will not poop on the floor he jumps up on the sofa poops and then jumps off. 




omgblonde said:


> Guess who peed on the sofa tonight?! He's never peed on the sofa before! I think somebody is forgetting he's litter trained!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I'm going to help give a talk at a Humane Society tomorrow on responsible bunny ownership- wish me luck!


 

That is great!  So many people buy bunnies and do not know how to treat them or think they are just pets for kids and expect the kids to do all the work and do not supervise interaction.  People also think the bunny can live its whole life in a cage.  Make sure to mention about letting them out to run , right type of bedding, and no cages with wire bottoms no iceberg lettuce and the importance of having an emergency fund for urgent vet care.  Im sure you know what to say so I will shut up!  I use to do this type of thing for guinea pigs and breaks my heart how people treat these little animals.


----------



## bellapsyd

niseixtenshi said:


> More pics of my 3 yr. old bunny named Turbo...



I'm in love with Turbo!  I love the last picture and the one with your Inclusion bracelet!  Oh my gosh!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> That is great!  So many people buy bunnies and do not know how to treat them or think they are just pets for kids and expect the kids to do all the work and do not supervise interaction.  People also think the bunny can live its whole life in a cage.  Make sure to mention about letting them out to run , right type of bedding, and no cages with wire bottoms no iceberg lettuce and the importance of having an emergency fund for urgent vet care.  Im sure you know what to say so I will shut up!  I use to do this type of thing for guinea pigs and breaks my heart how people treat these little animals.



I appreciate the reminders!  I need to make sure I hit the high points!  I'm bringing pictures  of my bunnies house to show as an example of proper housing!


----------



## omgblonde

Trying out multiquote for the first time.. bear with me! LOL



niseixtenshi said:


> My BEW Netherland Dwarf



OMG, what a little cutie!



bellapsyd said:


> You've moved him into your room now, right?  I bet he's remarking everything!


Not yet because my room is still upside down from redecorating.. hopefully everything will be finished & he will be inside by Easter! 



bellapsyd said:


> I'm going to help give a talk at a Humane Society tomorrow on responsible bunny ownership- wish me luck!


Oooh wow! Good luck, I'm sure you won't need it though!



ItalianFashion said:


> Maybe he is marking his territory or just thinks the sofa is his litterbox.  I hope he did not ruin your sofa! I know their pee stains things because it is like a rust color.  Maybe a blanket on the sofa when he is out.   Luigi does the same thing. He  poops and pees in his litterbox but when in the living room he thinks the sofa is the litterbox.  He will not poop on the floor he jumps up on the sofa poops and then jumps off.


Nope, luckily it didn't stain since our sofa is leather & we got it right away! I think I'd of been dead meat if he stained it since our sofa's only a few months old! He comes on the sofa every night though & only poops occasionally (maybe once a month) & has never peed! So hopefully it's just a blip. The blanket sounds like a good idea though, thanks!


----------



## omgblonde

About to PM you with my info for the RAOK. Everything sounds great.. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks everyone for getting on this and PMing me right away for the RAOK!  makes it easier- and more fun when people are excited!  I can't wait- I wish we were sending our gifts right away! hee hee- but I know we need adequate time to prepare!  

Anyways- still  PLENTY of time to sign up!


Xoxo


----------



## bellapsyd

Ok- finally here are the pictures of Lexi and Raf's home.  It's the pink one!


----------



## omgblonde

I LOVE their cage, looks like there's lots for them to play with!


----------



## jellybebe

Hi Niseixtenshi! It's been a while since we've chatted! I love Turbo, he bears an uncanny resemblance to Evander! Seriously, even his ears are a bit long for an ND's! SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and Bella good for you for giving a speech about humane treatment of bunnies! Hope it went well!


----------



## ItalianFashion

The cage is nice Bella.  The pink bed and blanket and all the toys!  What is that thing in the last pic that looks like a wicker tent?  Where did you get that?  Luigi loves wicker and rope things.  He had a rope ball with the bell and unwinded shredded half of  it in about 1 night.  I want to build one of these cages so bad after seeing everyones pics. I will have to ship some of these cubes to italy.   I could just leave an opening in the cage so he could go in and out. 

Do any of you have any ideas for this.   Our balcony is concrete and has these openings at the bottom.  What could I put up that would make it safe for him to wander on the balcony? Pic of balcony is below.  It is off the living room and we often leave the doors open in the spring through fall during the day. When he is out I shut them but would like for him to be able to go out there safely.


----------



## niseixtenshi

jellybebe said:


> Hi Niseixtenshi! It's been a while since we've chatted! I love Turbo, he bears an uncanny resemblance to Evander! Seriously, even his ears are a bit long for an ND's! SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you, jellybebe?  How's Evander doing? You need to post more pics of your bun!!
> 
> 
> ** and to all the rest of you...glad you enjoyed Turbo's SLEEPY pictures! hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellapsyd

really quickly- omgblonde and ItalianFashion- can you edit your elfster profiles so your tPF name i s in there too?  Kirsten did this and I realized it was a good idea!


----------



## jellybebe

Somebody peed on my pillow! I just found it this morning and it was dry! Oh but how can I be mad at him? I think he's kinda sad because he keeps hopping on the bed for cuddles but I'm so busy writing papers these days!


----------



## omgblonde

Edited! I'll work on my wishlist later on too.

Aww what's with our bunnys peeing lately?!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> TWhat is that thing in the last pic that looks like a wicker tent?  Where did you get that?   I want to build one of these cages so bad after seeing everyones pics. I will have to ship some of these cubes to italy.   I could just leave an opening in the cage so he could go in and out.
> 
> Do any of you have any ideas for this.   Our balcony is concrete and has these openings at the bottom.  What could I put up that would make it safe for him to wander on the balcony? Pic of balcony is below.  It is off the living room and we often leave the doors open in the spring through fall during the day. When he is out I shut them but would like for him to be able to go out there safely.




It IS a wicker tent   Which is usually destroyed in a day!  You can buy them here: www.busybunny.com (click on the tab "rabbit products">"empty baskets")

Here are a couple of their choices:











The cubes are Neat Idea Cubes (NIC) and I think Target just had them on sale.   I use them as a mini fence going around my bed too to keep them out- they are very versatile cubes!  Could you make a mini fence with them for your balcony wall? 



jellybebe said:


> Somebody peed on my pillow! I just found it this morning and it was dry! Oh but how can I be mad at him? I think he's kinda sad because he keeps hopping on the bed for cuddles but I'm so busy writing papers these days!



Awww your baby is protesting!



omgblonde said:


> Edited! I'll work on my wishlist later on too.
> 
> Aww what's with our bunnys peeing lately?!



Excellent!  Thanks omgblonde!  Love that you guys are on top of these things for me!


----------



## pond23

niseixtenshi said:


> More pics of my 3 yr. old bunny named Turbo...
> 
> Phew, that was a lot of pics.  Hope you enjoyed them!


 
*Turbo *is adorable! He is a gorgeous Netherland Dwarf!  Thanks for posting his pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

Pond23- is that your bunny in your avatar??


----------



## bellapsyd

Italian Fashion- I just noticed your edited signature line! LOVE IT

Anyone know where Kirsten went?  She disappeared


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks.. How do you change the link to look like yours (Join us) so I dont have the whole link there.  I could not figure that out.


----------



## kirsten

I'm still here. I have just been so busy lately but I've been lurking every now and then.  Sailor & Scout are doing great. I love them so much. 

I took a picture of Sailor's bum for the bunny bum contest on bunspace.






She finally figured out it was rude to put her butt in front of her sisters face.


----------



## omgblonde

They are adorable! Love the pink Hello Kitty blanket! Can you tell them apart?

Just a quick hello! I'm crazy busy with college work this week.. our deadlines been push forward! I promise to do my wishlist by monday & get some new pictures of Honey to share!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks.. How do you change the link to look like yours (Join us) so I dont have the whole link there.  I could not figure that out.



Highlight the text "Join Us" then click on the symbol that looks like a globe/world with a little infinity sign on it- then paste in our link!



kirsten said:


> I'm still here. I have just been so busy lately but I've been lurking every now and then.  Sailor & Scout are doing great. I love them so much.
> 
> I took a picture of Sailor's bum for the bunny bum contest on bunspace.



I hear ya on being busy!  Just makin sure we didn't lose anyone (I see the Pug thread is active now! hahaha jk jk )!   I voted for your picture!!!  We came in 5th last month!!!!  I don't think I have any good bunny butts for this month!



omgblonde said:


> Just a quick hello! I'm crazy busy with college work this week.. our deadlines been push forward! I promise to do my wishlist by monday & get some new pictures of Honey to share!



You were next on my wondering where people are at list!  I know Jellybebe has been doin a paper  and our new "members" are gettin in the swing of things! Postin pictures!  LOOOOOOOVE pictures!  Anyways-  that you put us as your link too!  Yay and SO cute for the picture!!!

It's the beginning of my new quarter so I have tons of stuff due...but in the future (aka my procrastinating time!).  Although my thesis date was moved up by a month! booo.


More pictures everyone! 
And keep PMing me if you want to join our RAOK (otherwise you'll get me PM-stalking YOU!  And no one wants that! LOL jk)

In the spirit of pictures..... It's SPRING!






HAPPY (finally) SPRING!!!!


----------



## kirsten

omgblonde said:


> They are adorable! Love the pink Hello Kitty blanket! Can you tell them apart?
> 
> Just a quick hello! I'm crazy busy with college work this week.. our deadlines been push forward! I promise to do my wishlist by monday & get some new pictures of Honey to share!


 
It looks hard to tell them apart from pictures but in real life it's very easy. Scout is larger and has the "airplane" ears. One is always sticking in a different direction listening to all of the noises. Sailor has a white speckled coat, more so than Scout, and she is usually the rowdy in your face bunny. She get all up in your business and she is a pig when it comes to food. Scout is more shy, but she is also polite and mellow. My DH addresses them by the "larger one" and the "smaller one."   He likes the bunnies though and gives them lots of attention. I still think they don't know who the hell he is because they have just finally figured me out. Of course I'm the food lady. 

They still really like just hanging out in the cage. They have had free run of the whole room for about 2 weeks now. They have been so good, no accidents on the bed or anything, except opening dresser drawers to see if anything is good inside. I just hope they are getting enough exercise because everytime I see them they are in the cage hanging out. I think they hear me walking down the hall though and jump in as if to say "we weren't doing anything."


----------



## bellapsyd

Kirsten- I love their tiny feet!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kirsten I love the bum pictures!  I will have to go vote for them.  You have made their cage so nice they probably do not want to venture very far.  I wouldn't. They have everything right there !  They will probably remember you more if you are the one feeding them.  Luigi stopped interacting with my hubby since I always fed him. I would put him on his lap and he would jump off and come jump in mine.  

Bella that is another cute picture of your bunnies.  You always have such nice backgrounds.  Is that photoshop or do you actually have backgrounds?  I am ignorant about that lol.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion- it's actually a background done by a professional photographer.  Every 3 months or so my shelter has "Spa Day" for the bunnies and you can get "Glamour Portraits" of them!  All t he proceeds go to the shelter bunnies directly 100%- so I always get them.  They make cute pictures for framing on the wall. 

Our next spa day is in April- so I'll have new ones!!

I know some shelter in Cali do stuff like that too (bunnyluv.com comes to mind same with the actual house rabbit society building.  Maybe saveabunny.org too).  I'm sure if you do a search of shelters, etc. in your area you can find one that does some type of bunny grooming/play dates/classes/spa, etc.


----------



## jellybebe

Love all the new pics! Evander was super cute this morning, hanging out on the bed (which I swear he thinks is his now) and following me out the door. He's becoming more human-like everyday, and I talk to him of course! Bella I will PM you soon, I'm just finishing up a presentation that I'm working on -sorry for the delay! Oh yeah and how many presents are we sending out? I wasn't clear.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella - I would love it if they had that here!  I doubt in NC.  They had something similar with the Guinea Pigs in the area when I had those .  All the guinea pig owners that were in the area from this forum I was on would get together with our bunnies at a park for pignics lol. 


aww Jelly that is so sweet.  He loves you and has really bonded with you. Does evander run around the house all the time?  I would love to do this if I wasnt scared that he would kill himself or chew everything.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Oh yeah and how many presents are we sending out? I wasn't clear.



My bunnies claim my bed as their own too!  You can buy how ever many gifts you want but we are only sending one actual box/package.  If it goes well and everyone wants to do a second RAOK- then we can discuss if we want to do one gift a month, etc. like some of the other subforums.

So to clarify- you can buy your buddy 5 things, but just send them all at the same time.  Is that clearer?


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> My bunnies claim my bed as their own too! You can buy how ever many gifts you want but we are only sending one actual box/package. If it goes well and everyone wants to do a second RAOK- then we can discuss if we want to do one gift a month, etc. like some of the other subforums.
> 
> So to clarify- you can buy your buddy 5 things, but just send them all at the same time. Is that clearer?


 
Yeah sorry, I meant how many packages we were sending out. Ok that's clear now! 

ARG how do I multiquote? 

Well to answer your Q ItalianFashion, yes he runs around the house all day! He has done so pretty much all his life except when he was a tiny baby, then we put baby gates around him and put newspaper down when we went out because he was so small, he would get lost otherwise! He's usually shut out of the bedroom when I'm out because I'm scared he'll pee on the bed, but sometimes I leave the bedroom open.


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- sorry - did my post sound abrupt?  I didn't mean for it to! 
Stressed right now- hope it didn't come out in my post! LOL

Kirsten- I entered the bunny butt contest! LOL_ I found a pic


----------



## omgblonde

Another quick helllo!! So stressed with college now it's not even funny.. roll on monday when it's all over for 3 weeks! LOL. Hope everyones bunnies are ok!

Jelly - to multiquote click the button to the right of the quote button (with the green +) on each reply you want to quote & then on the last one you want to quote click the regular quote button & it should work!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> Pond23- is that your bunny in your avatar??


 
^^^*Bellapsyd*, yes, that's one of me and my sister's bunnies, Yum Yum, in my avatar. I had to make the pic really tiny to make it fit kb limits. Yum Yum's being really naughty today. He was playing on the sofa, and my mom put her face down to kiss him on his head, and he bit her chin. LOL! My mom wasn't too thrilled. But he is such a cutie!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ItalianFashion- it's actually a background done by a professional photographer. Every 3 months or so my shelter has "Spa Day" for the bunnies and you can get "Glamour Portraits" of them! All t he proceeds go to the shelter bunnies directly 100%- so I always get them. They make cute pictures for framing on the wall.
> 
> Our next spa day is in April- so I'll have new ones!!
> 
> I know some shelter in Cali do stuff like that too (bunnyluv.com comes to mind same with the actual house rabbit society building. Maybe saveabunny.org too). I'm sure if you do a search of shelters, etc. in your area you can find one that does some type of bunny grooming/play dates/classes/spa, etc.


 
^^^I would love "Glamour Portraits" of my 3 bunnies! My sister and I have wanted these for a while, but we didn't know where to go to get them done. I love the BunnyLuv shelter! I'll have to see if their spa days include glamour shots.


----------



## bellapsyd

Pond- I had trouble getting pictures to size right too!  Kirsten said if you just select a picture, tPF seems to automatically resize it, just FYI


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> Pond- I had trouble getting pictures to size right too! Kirsten said if you just select a picture, tPF seems to automatically resize it, just FYI


 
^^^Thanks for the tip! I just added Yum Yum's Santa hat photo to my signature!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg soooo cute!!!! ^


----------



## jellybebe

I have been dying for a Santa hat for Evander but every year they sell out of the small ones.


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- add it to your wishlist...you never know what your RAOK buddy will get ya!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> omg soooo cute!!!! ^


 
Thank you!


----------



## bellapsyd

does anyone else have pictures of their bunnies dressed up?  Or does anyone else's bunnies tolerate dressing up/collar/lead and leash?

Some of mine are semi-ok with clothes (like the Lion Costume I made them wear on Halloween!) but some HATE it


----------



## adrian

I love all these bunnies!!!!  You all rock for adopting them.  I will share my bunnista story here for the heck of it.  I had a dwarf bunny growing up in NYC, named Sylvester (he was grey).  The only thing I ever built in my life was his house.  Anyway, he was the most high maintenence bunny ever. Once a month he had to go into the Animal Medical Center on 61st Street and York Ave. to get his back teeth filed.  The AMC is, like, the only animal hospital that is larger than most human hopsitals.  You would not be able to tell the difference.  The ER room is like the show "ER".  But not so dramatic.  Okay maybe sometimes that dramatic.  His teeth grew in a way that would cut into his cheeks and throat. If they were not filed once a month, he would not be able to eat!  My mother (bless her heart) would take him and me to the AMC once a month to have this expensive procedure done throughout Sylvesters luckily long life.  I remember asking the Vet what would have happened if he was in the wild and his teeth grew that way?  She said that he would die from not being able to eat.  I guess he landed with me for a reason (yay).


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yay for your great family!  A couple people on this thread have their bunny's teeth filed as well.


----------



## jellybebe

AH! I had a bunny emergency today! I woke up this morning and Evander was sitting in a weird place, where he never normally sits and he was panting. I could tell right away he had a GI blockage, which is never good. Since it was Sunday, I couldn't get him an appointment at his usual vet but I managed to find a vet that could see him. (This has happened before.) He got some shots to re-hydrate him (since he hadn't eaten since last night) and to get his digestion going again. I have to give him antibiotics and the gut motility meds for the next few days. I also gave him some pineapple juice. He is going to be upset that his diet is changing, but it will be for the better! It freaks me out so badly when his digestion stops, I will have to be really conscientious and not let him eat any junk like cereal or bread. Luckily he's feeling better now, he ate a carrot when we got home and I am going out to get him some veggies now. He also nibbled on some hay while we were out.


----------



## bellapsyd

I hate that too!  Did your vet tell you anything about keeping infant (human) anti-gas medicine (can't think of the actual name!) on hand (over the counter)?  We do- it's a life saver!

I'm sure you know this since it's happened to you before- but deep tummy massage on an angle works great...and I bet you have a stethescope Jelly - you can use that to listen to the tummy to tell the difference from his normal and not normal noises.

I lost one of my guys a few years ago from this so I'm sooo sensitive to it and know every trick in the book (although I ALWAYS go straight to the vet...I know some people who are experts at bunny health and don't usually...not me- I want the injections right away!  I don't take risks, LOL)

On the plus- my guys LOVE it when I put a tiny bit of juice in their water to make them drink after an episode....I hope it's not some sort of behavioral reward, LOL (ok psych nerd here )

I so hope Evander is feeling better!!!!

PS- I know how hard it is to stay strict on their diet- they are SO cute when they beg!  Maybe if it helps, just think to yourself that you're helping him live longer and you won't have to give him up so soon?  I remind myself of this when  I have to say no to that ADORABLE begging face!

Ugh, sounds like a stressful week for you!!!!ush:


----------



## bellapsyd

PS- Yay Kirsten for your signature line


----------



## ItalianFashion

Oh Jelly Im so sorry Evander has bloat.  I know it must of scared you to death.  Let us know if he is still doing ok.  It seems they just want to eat the bad stuff and not the normal food so I know this will be hard for you but hopefully if you stick to it he will get used to eating the pellets hay and veggies.

Bella  and Jelly 

I had a guinea pig who died from this years ago . I did not know of all the treatments back then and neither did the vet I was going to.  Simethicone gas drops works for   bloat in small animals.  Just make sure it is definitely bloat first.   Also you can buy a vibrating pad like a muscle relief pad and place the rabbit on it .  The vibrations  help break up the gas and make him more comfortable.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> does anyone else have pictures of their bunnies dressed up? Or does anyone else's bunnies tolerate dressing up/collar/lead and leash?
> 
> Some of mine are semi-ok with clothes (like the Lion Costume I made them wear on Halloween!) but some HATE it


 

I bought luigi a leash but he bit me constantly when putting it on.  Then I tried to walk him in the apt and he took off and I had to let go and it got hooked on a chair so he was jerked and he toppled over.  I decided no more leash.  He hated the reindeer ears at petsmart but he let the girl put them on for the picture probably because he was scared in a new place.


----------



## jellybebe

I asked the vet about Ovol (the baby version of simethicone) but he said it wasn't necessary because the rabbit had GI blockage and not just simply gas. I read about it this morning on a local rabbit rescue & advocacy site I like and I was intrigued. I may still pick it up just in case. He seems to be doing better but he's avoiding me right now. He's sitting on the windowsill like a little kitty.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Glad hes feeling better just a little mad maybe because he went to the vet and doesnt feel good.    Does evander let you pick him up?  He seems like such a sweet rabbit.


----------



## bellapsyd

aww!  I'm glad he's doing better!!!!

ItalianFashion: Never heard of the vibrating pad- that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander was acting really strangely last night. He's still not 100% back to his normal self. Last night he was sitting on the windowsill making this weird grinding/squeaking noise with his teeth (different from tooth purring and tooth grinding when in pain). He refused to eat and was licking the window. I kept giving him water and I have a vibrating hot water bottle, which I put on him but he didn't like it. He didn't really want me hanging around him and he kept trying to get away from me. When I woke up this morning, he was in my bedroom but he was still doing that weird tooth squeaking thing. He is still doing it a bit today. It's like he thinks the vet trimmed his teeth or something. He is eating a bit more today but I think he's angry because I haven't offered him anything treat-like. He's also extremely angry that I have to force-feed him 2 different kinds of medications and pineapple juice! I remember when he used to lick the medicine right out of the syringe. He never does that anymore.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Glad hes feeling better just a little mad maybe because he went to the vet and doesnt feel good. Does evander let you pick him up? He seems like such a sweet rabbit.


 
Oddly enough he will only let me pick him up when we're out and it's probably because he's petrified and I'm the only familiar person! Otherwise, he can't stand to be picked up. He kicks and growls. I have two scratches on my chest from trying to force-feed him medication last night!


----------



## kathyinjapan

awww all these bunnies are so cute!!

I wish I could have one but they are banned here


----------



## bellapsyd

kathyinjapan said:


> awww all these bunnies are so cute!!
> 
> I wish I could have one but they are banned here




Bunnies are banned in Australia?!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Evander was acting really strangely last night. He's still not 100% back to his normal self. Last night he was sitting on the windowsill making this weird grinding/squeaking noise with his teeth (different from tooth purring and tooth grinding when in pain). He refused to eat and was licking the window. I kept giving him water and I have a vibrating hot water bottle, which I put on him but he didn't like it. He didn't really want me hanging around him and he kept trying to get away from me. When I woke up this morning, he was in my bedroom but he was still doing that weird tooth squeaking thing. He is still doing it a bit today. It's like he thinks the vet trimmed his teeth or something. He is eating a bit more today but I think he's angry because I haven't offered him anything treat-like. He's also extremely angry that I have to force-feed him 2 different kinds of medications and pineapple juice! I remember when he used to lick the medicine right out of the syringe. He never does that anymore.



Maybe give your regular vet a call?  I know mine requires a call for a few days after to check progress.  He could still just be really uncomfortable and bloated with gas.  Does his tummy feel full?  How are his poops?  Also- did your vet do a complete health check on him (just to make sure there isn't anything currently wrong with his teeth?)


----------



## kathyinjapan

yes, pet rabbits are banned in my state (Queensland) because they are considered a pest. it really sucks!



> Why are pet rabbits illegal in Queensland and not in other states and territories?Queensland is the only state to keep an area free of rabbits by maintaining a rabbit-proof fence and controlling rabbit populations in the area. Allowing rabbits to be kept within the area protected by the fence may endanger this rabbit-free status.Keeping rabbits as pets and farm animals in other states can cause problems and opposition to the releasing biological control agents such as rabbit caliciviris disease to control wild rabbits.Rabbits are Australia's most destructive agricultural and environmental introduced animal pest, costing between $600 million and $1 billion annually. They cause severe land degradation and soil erosion and threaten the survival of many rare and endangered species of native wildlife. For this reason, the keeping of rabbits as pets is strongly opposed by many rural landholders and conservationists.


----------



## bellapsyd

oh wow!  I didn't know you could ban an animal from being a pet! ush:

I'm sorry for you!  You can enjoy our rabbits!  In the meantime- your dogs look beautiful!


----------



## bellapsyd

Ok, when I was going back through t his thread to gather names of people to PM for the RAOK, I came accross this picture of Evander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





omg so cute! 

and Italian Fashion- I watched your Youtube videos- LOVE them!!!!!

PM me back before friday if you got one form me!


----------



## kathyinjapan

bellapsyd said:


> I'm sorry for you!  You can enjoy our rabbits!  In the meantime- your dogs look beautiful!



thank you 

I hope one day I can participate in this thread for reals


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> does anyone else have pictures of their bunnies dressed up?  Or does anyone else's bunnies tolerate dressing up/collar/lead and leash?
> 
> Some of mine are semi-ok with clothes (like the Lion Costume I made them wear on Halloween!) but some HATE it


Honey HATES being dressed up, but I have a few costumes for him anyway, lol. He has a Disney Princess hat (LOL, I know he's a boy, but he looks so pretty in pink!) & a santa suit. He hates the leash too, even the harness ones he manages to either wiggle out of or he just drops to the floor and refuses to move until it's been taken off! I remember seeing your pictures in the Lion costume.. so cute!







jellybebe said:


> AH! I had a bunny emergency today! I woke up this morning and Evander was sitting in a weird place, where he never normally sits and he was panting. I could tell right away he had a GI blockage, which is never good. Since it was Sunday, I couldn't get him an appointment at his usual vet but I managed to find a vet that could see him. (This has happened before.) He got some shots to re-hydrate him (since he hadn't eaten since last night) and to get his digestion going again. I have to give him antibiotics and the gut motility meds for the next few days. I also gave him some pineapple juice. He is going to be upset that his diet is changing, but it will be for the better! It freaks me out so badly when his digestion stops, I will have to be really conscientious and not let him eat any junk like cereal or bread. Luckily he's feeling better now, he ate a carrot when we got home and I am going out to get him some veggies now. He also nibbled on some hay while we were out.



Awww, poor Evander! I hope he's feeling better now. It's so scary when something like that happens. Give him lots of kisses from us! 



kathyinjapan said:


> yes, pet rabbits are banned in my state (Queensland) because they are considered a pest. it really sucks!



Banned?! That's insane.. I've never heard of anything like that before! 

Hope everyone is doing okay. I feel like I haven't been in here in forever. I've finally finished my assignment & now have 3 weeks off! So expect to see me in here a whole lot more, woohoo!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> *He hates the leash too, even the harness ones he manages to either wiggle out of or he just drops to the floor and refuses to move until it's been taken off!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So expect to see me in here a whole lot more, woohoo!




You know what that reminds me of?  On Girls Next Door when Bridget puts her dog in the bunny costume and she refuses to move...  Honey looks ADORABLE!  I buy all pink things for Chester too...I think I'm giving him a complex

and YAY for you coming back!

Hopefully Jelly will update us soon! :s


----------



## omgblonde

Haha I was going to mention the Bridget thing when Wednesday goes 'dogatonic' but I wasn't sure if anyone else watched it! I love watching that show!

Poor Honey & Chester being subjected to pink, haha.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Haha I was going to mention the Bridget thing when Wednesday goes 'dogatonic' but I wasn't sure if anyone else watched it! I love watching that show!
> 
> Poor Honey & Chester being subjected to pink, haha.


 

awww he looks cute in pink.... I love the princess hat.  I wish luigi would wear them. Maybe one day when he is in a good mood.  

I love that show also!  Thats how I found out about the primp bunny shirt.  I saw bridget wearing it in the diner on the episode where they go to Holly's hometown to visit.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bella  I did not get your video ... How did you send it.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I didn't send a video- I just watched yours!


----------



## ItalianFashion

lol ok i read it wrong .  I think you meant pm people for the raok.  Im going to try to get a video of him honking and carrying his bunny around sometime soon and post it there.  Its hard to get because he can sense when im zoom in on the camera and he stops


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL

Luigi is hilarious!  I would LOVE to see that video though!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander was ok this morning, still kinda pissy because I have to grab him and force-feed him the meds, which is really awful for him. He has 1 more day of the stomach "lubricant" and 2.5 more of antibiotics. Plus he's not getting treats (because they are bad for him!) and he's *really* upset about that. I'm not sure what I can give him as a reward now. Craisins maybe? The upside is he's gonna lose weight, the downside is that he may be a cranky little bunny!


----------



## bellapsyd

Have you ever gotten these?  They're great as a treat but still healthy.  Extra benefit is that the papya is good for breaking down hair, etc. in the gut (they say you can give them twice a day during heavy shedding, otherwise once a day).  You can get them at your health food store too, but I had trouble finding ones that didn't list sugar as the first ingrediant so I just bought oxbows!





here's the link to them http://www.oxbowhay.com/Shop/showProduct.sp?PRODUCT_NO=52


----------



## kirsten

^^I received the free sample of those from zootoo.com and my buns love em!


----------



## bellapsyd

Chester discovered my MC Koala...






and didn't quite know what to make of it....






(although he DID manage to poop by it!) ush:


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> ^^I received the free sample of those from zootoo.com and my buns love em!



I did that for zootoo.com also!  I think it was you, Kirsten, that posted to help the one shelter?  I joined for them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly can he have fruit or is that bad for his condition?  Glad he only has a few more days left.  Maybe a few days after he is left alone he will be in a better mood.   They just get so mad at things we do to help them.  The papaya tablets look like a good treat.  I need to try those out. 

I dont know if any of you have ever seen this article about GI Stasis but it has good info.  Im going to print a copy to keep around just in case.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Chester discovered my MC Koala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didn't quite know what to make of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although he DID manage to poop by it!) ush:


 

Looks like he is marking it in the first photo so you made a mistake that is Chesters MC Koala Wallet now!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> Chester discovered my MC Koala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didn't quite know what to make of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although he DID manage to poop by it!) ush:



hahah aww, what a cutie!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Looks like he is marking it in the first photo so you made a mistake that is Chesters MC Koala Wallet now!



Haha- you are correct!  He can fight me for it though...:boxing:

Thanks Omgblonde...but I think Honey in the princess hat wins.  I couldn't even TRY to get a hat on one of mine.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, these bunnies are all so cute.  I'd love to have a bunny but don't know the first thing about taking care of one.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ they're actually a lot of work!  If you do decide- adopt one and there are many lovely ladies on this thread that can help you with advice and tips!


----------



## bnjj

I'm sure they are a lot of work and I don't know where in my house I could keep a cage that would be large enough to be fair to a bunny.

Also, I travel every few months and would always have to arrange care for my bunny so it's probably best I don't get one.

I do have 2 cats but just last week when I was in the US for 6 days I just left the cats alone with 2 huge bowls of both food and water (4 bowls total) and they were fine.  They had lots of food and water left over.  My cats are incredibly scared of people so it is much less stressful for them to not have strangers coming in to feed them.

My friend's rabbit had babies a number of years ago and they were so incredibly cute.


----------



## bellapsyd

good for you for recognizing what you can and cannot care for!  Please enjoy our bunnies in the meantime!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> Chester discovered my MC Koala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didn't quite know what to make of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although he DID manage to poop by it!) ush:


 
Awww so cute! 



bellapsyd said:


> I did that for zootoo.com also! I think it was you, Kirsten, that posted to help the one shelter? I joined for them!


 
Did you get your samples? I need to buy some of those papaya tablets. My buns ate all of them already. I also got a 50% off coupon from Oxbow for when I buy more.


----------



## bellapsyd

yup! got the samples and coupon.  Lifesaver as I have been buying them full price forever!  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## fashionjunkee

oh my gosh these bunnies are ADORABLE!


----------



## bellapsyd

awww thanks fashionjunkee!!!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Do the papaya fruit treats work like the enzyme tablets to promote better digestion?  The package says the only ingrediant is dehydrated papaya and to sprinkle some over their food each day or for treats. I picked some up tonight a long with yogurt drops some sisal balls and cardboard tunnel .  He is having a blast right now shredding.  He loves the papaya things but I dont want to give them to him if they will hurt him.


----------



## bellapsyd

did you get the oxbow ones?  those are good for digestion!  Yogurt drops are bad for the bunnies though (causes sugar shock to their system)


Just reread what you write- I don't think what you bought is the same as the tablets.  Did you buy them from the health food store or the pet store?  Click on Kirsten's link awhile back (or look at her entry for the drops) and sign up at that website- you can get a free sample of the oxbow ones!  Plus you will be helping a bunny shelter!


----------



## ItalianFashion

ok I bought these at petsmart. I just did not know if it was the papaya that was aiding the digestion or something in the drops.   I will just order the oxbow ones. I have ordered there food and critical care before.   OMG the yogurt treats I used to feed him several a day. He got a few bags for Christmas.   Once he found them while I was asleep and knocked them over onto the floor and ate the candy part off like 15 of them and left the little green pellet in the middle.  He never got sick thank goodness.  I will have to cut those out.


----------



## bellapsyd

do you have the product name/image?  I could do a google search and tell you if the products are the same.

I totally used to give mine yogurt drops too!  Until my vet told me they were little death drops.  And my older adopted bunny passed from previously being fed too  much sweet stuff and carrots!  We only had him a few months too   (bad previous owners!)

Lol- Mine have found the papaya drops and the orchard hay before....figured out how to get the top off of their pellet jar as well (I use timothy hay pellets as treats too)....they gorged!


----------



## omgblonde

Really?! Eeek, Honey used to have yogurt drops quite a lot! Now we stick to bags of dried fruit that he can have as treats instead.


----------



## ItalianFashion

http://www.getpetsavvy.com/product.php?productid=24380  This is what I bought.


----------



## lyn3tte

just discovered this thread!  and I wanted to share that after 5 mos of bunny research, my boyfriend and I are getting a pair of bunnies.  we'll be going shopping this weekend for supplies for "bringing home bunnies" so they'll have everything ready when they come to their new home   and we'll take our time to finding the best buns for us.  looking at all the info on this thread and at all the pics is making me super excited!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh- if you haven't already fallen in love with a pair, may I suggest you adopt some?  Welcome to our thread!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay Evander is doing better, he actually cuddled with me a bit today, although he's still mad because I had to give him some antibiotics today. At least I didn't have to hold him upside-down today! I put him on my lap and forced it in instead, but he still acted all violated and angry. Oxbow stuff is hard to come by here for some reason. If I want it, I have to get it through a local rescue & advocacy group, which is fine except they expected me to adopt one of their bunnies (who bore a striking resemblance to Evander) but we decided to get him from a breeder.


----------



## lyn3tte

Thanks, bellapsyd for the warm welcome!  Great thread you started 

Within the next few weeks, we're going to visit the Humane Society and see if there are some bunnies that we like (or like us! lol).  If not, we have a couple places to check out.  We're leaning towards Netherland dwarfs or lops.  I've learned a lot about behavior through research but I think I'm more nervous about how to gentle approach them when I try to interact on first meeting them.  Any tips?


----------



## bellapsyd

lyn3tte: one suggestion i would def. have is get down to their level and let them come to you.  No sudden movements.  If you need another place to check out- look up the House Rabbit Society in your area

Jelly: can you order oxbow online?

ItalianFashion: I haven't forgotten your link!  I'm just inbetween patients today checking tPF !


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Yay Evander is doing better, he actually cuddled with me a bit today, although he's still mad because I had to give him some antibiotics today. At least I didn't have to hold him upside-down today! I put him on my lap and forced it in instead, but he still acted all violated and angry. Oxbow stuff is hard to come by here for some reason. If I want it, I have to get it through a local rescue & advocacy group, which is fine except they expected me to adopt one of their bunnies (who bore a striking resemblance to Evander) but we decided to get him from a breeder.


 

Oh poor thing!  I wouldn't like being held upside doown either so guess he is mad.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi took a bite out of my new botkier bryant today.  I went to the bathroom and came back and he was munching and digging my bag that was sitting on the couch!  Not too noticeable like a 1/2 " deep scrape and a little pin dot size of leather gone from the trim on top but darn havent had the bag a month!


----------



## omgblonde

Naughty bunny! Hope your bag isn't too damaged!


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh!  My ^Frankie^ chewed a hole in the blue part of my LV globe shopper!!!


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi took a bite out of my new botkier bryant today. I went to the bathroom and came back and he was munching and digging my bag that was sitting on the couch! Not too noticeable like a 1/2 " deep scrape and a little pin dot size of leather gone from the trim on top but darn havent had the bag a month!


 
What a naughty boy! I don't let my bags near my buns because I know they would love to chew on Balenciaga tassels. My pugs would too.


----------



## kirsten

I caught Sailor today doing the dead bunny flop. Even though I've read about them sleeping like this, it still scared me for a second until she lifted her head and looked at me all tiredly. This is the first time I've seen one of them do this.


----------



## bellapsyd

hahah- Kirsten- isn't it cute (once you get over the shock) about how they look when sleeping?

ItalianFashion- I couldn't find the ingrediants for the stuff you bought!  I would play it safe though and get oxbows


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi took a bite out of my new botkier bryant today. I went to the bathroom and came back and he was munching and digging my bag that was sitting on the couch! Not too noticeable like a 1/2 " deep scrape and a little pin dot size of leather gone from the trim on top but darn havent had the bag a month!


 
Nooooooo! Not your brand-new Bryant hobo!!! Thank god it's not badly scratched or damaged. They are so darn cute though, it's hard to stay mad for long. Evander usually just sniffs my bags. Sometimes he'll put his paws on one but that's it (let's hope, anyway). He's doing much better today. I finished all his meds now. I had a moment where he started acting kind of strangely - he was panting and sitting in his "ball pit" (a place he sometimes uses as a bed) but I forced some pineapple juice in, he ran away from me and hid under the bed, then seemed fine after that. He hopped up on the bed for the first time today since he got sick, which was soooo cute. I did an Easter egg hunt with my bf this morning and Evander was so jealous, he kept hoping we would give him some candy but no way!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ LOL

I am sooooo glad Evander is feeling better!!!  Just in time for "his" holiday (Easter Bunny time!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella - I would of died with a bag that expensive!  We need bitter apple for the purses!

Kirsten - That is so scary when your first see them do that. Bunnies are so lively and usually very alert and active so it made me think omg he died because why would he be out cold like that. Now I love it when he does it.


Jelly - Glad Evander is feeling  a little better.  I hope this all resolves with him soon. Did the dr say he could have treats like fruit or oat based treats? .  Maybe substituting some other things when he begs .


It was really my fault for leaving the bag out. I was just relieved it was not my LV heart on the bag. I knew he likes bags but thought it would be ok out for one minute.   He has eaten a big chunk( almost in half)  from my aunts bag strap on a vera bradley and a tassel off another bag of mine. He tends to dig purses and shopping bags fiercly to get them to fall over so he can go through the contents.  He did this with my aunts and ran off with her light bill which he ate a good part of.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> He tends to dig purses and shopping bags fiercly to get them to fall over so he can go through the contents.  He did this with my aunts and ran off with her light bill which he ate a good part of.



 Ok I know it's not funny- but I can just picture him doing that....LOL!!

I was really upset after my Globe had "the incident",  but, like you, it was totally my fault.  I knew he really enjoyed biting things and I dropped the bag on the ground unattended. Since there is nothing I can do about it, I try to look at it somewhat positively.  Its my permanent reminder of him since he's gone now.  I also use the bag for the beach and the gym now (but still nothing dirty or sweaty goes in it!)- just gives me an excuse to actually USE it.  It actually isn't too noticeable, but it's not perfect anymore, so in my  mind it's damaged! ush:


----------



## jellybebe

Is anyone else's bunny here shedding like CRAZY?


----------



## bellapsyd

YES!  Around this time Chester does!  It's his MASSIVE spring shed.  Ugh, I HATE it....my allergies are awful!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey hasn't started yet, but I'm def not looking forward to it! Who knew such a little thing can produce so much fur!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi is just about finished. I helped him. I could literally pull clumps of fur off of his sides in the back. He has been shedding more since I brought him to NC.  He only shed once in Italy.  He sheds here like every other month.


----------



## bellapsyd

mine hate when I help them, but I hate when I see clumps of fur hanging out, so I pull too.  Mine shed about 3 or 4 times a year (big sheds)


----------



## omgblonde

I find it so relaxing pulling clumps of fur from Honey! LOL but it gets absolutely everywhere!


----------



## bellapsyd

haha, me too!

Italian- cute easter photo!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

I help Evander too. He hates it when I pull big clumps out, but even petting him makes lots of fur come off. I also brush him.


----------



## bellapsyd

mine hate being brushed.   I need to work on that.  You're right Jelly, they tend to hate when I "help" them too...LOL.  But as you say, even petting makes tons fly off!  And my allergies...don't even go there! ush:


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi sort of jumps and looks at me shocked when I start pulling the fur out.  My husband hates when I do this to luigi and his parents dog.  He thinks the animals need all the hair .  He is like if I ever start going bald you better not be pulling on my hair.  I have found my allergies are not that bad with rabbits.  I am always kissing on luigi and have my face on his fur with no problems. I think its mostly dogs and cats I have problems with.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey must be a freak then because he loves sitting still to be de-furred! He also loves being carried around.. but only by me. If my mum lifts him up he scratches till he gets put back down on the ground, but he'll happily let me carry him around for ages!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhh mine too!  (for the carrying part!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

oh wow you guys are lucky !  I wish it was easy for me to pick him up.  He hates it.  He will only sit still for me to pick him up when he is in the litter box.  (Weird I know).  I try to lead him to it when I want to pick him up.  Then he gets freaked out while I carry him to the couch or wherever .  He buries his head in the crook of my arm and is very nervous and will sometimes nip.  He calms down once I am seated on the couch and then lays down on me to be petted. He likes it when I get the sleepies out of his eye but the pulling out fur  he doesnt like .  My husband or others cant pick him up at all because he kicks and scratches.  He will gladly go crawl around on people for pets though.  I think being in the air makes him nervous like we may drop him or something.


----------



## ClassyVintage

I have a bunny but don't now what type he/her I bought at a garage sale. The lady didn't say much about the bunny. So all post pics and if anyone is a bunny expert and can tell me if its a boy or girl or the name on the breed. Thanks


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi Welcome Classy ! Glad to have you here.  You can find all kinds of help here for your new bunny. Wow someone sold him at a garage sale! Poor thing.  Please post pics and we can help you determine the breed.  Whats your bunnys name?  Is he/she a house rabbit?


----------



## bellapsyd

Classy- can you post a picture of your bunny?  That will help us


----------



## bellapsyd

Happy Bunny Day


----------



## ItalianFashion

awww that one of the rare occasions of bunny being calm and sweet


----------



## bellapsyd

haha- you *know* he's thinking "give me the food!"


----------



## jellybebe

Well apparently there are certain breeds, usually larger and furrier (like English angoras) that like to sit on people's laps and have their hair plucked out. They have been bred that way since Roman times or something because their fur was used to make wool. I was intrigued by that fact and was curious about getting an English angora, but their coat is very high-maintenance. Since Evander is an ND, he's pretty small and when he was a baby, he couldn't sit still except when I massaged him! He HATES to be held, he will kick and scratch but sometimes he will jump on my lap.

What a brat, today I bought him a wicker bowl thingy thinking that he would enjoy chewing it. Well, I gave it to him and the first thing he said was, "What, nothing inside it for me to eat?"


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ oh my gosh- I didn't know they _liked_ it.  I love angoras, so pretty, but their fur is SO high maintenance, like you said Jelly.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Is  luigi a mini lop?  Ive never really asked. The pet store in italy called him ariete and she said that means of the lamb (because of the ears) but that did not help me.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^^ oh my gosh- I didn't know they _liked_ it. I love angoras, so pretty, but their fur is SO high maintenance, like you said Jelly.


 
I love how they look with the puppy clip! Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## jellybebe

But when they compete they look like giant puffballs!


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG how cute .  Just a big puff of fur with a little bunny nose and mouth.  I want one but could not keep up with a coat like that.


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL oh mygosh!  soooo cute!!

Italian- how much does luigi weigh?


----------



## ItalianFashion

he is about 6 lbs


----------



## bellapsyd

i think he weighs too much to be a mini lop.  he might just be a lop- as for specific type (holland, french, english, etc.) I would google a few and see which he looks most like!


----------



## ItalianFashion

lol i cannot figure it out. They all look a lot a like. I dont think holland.  They tend to be little and no neck.


----------



## bellapsyd

can you post another good pic of him?? Maybe a side profile view?


----------



## omgblonde

Angora's are SO cute. I've wanted one of them since I was small, but they seem so high maintenence!

Italian - The pet store (I know, I know! But no rescues would let me adopt, since even the closest one was over the certain distance you have to live from it!) I got Honey from said he was a mini lop but he was 6lbs last time he was weighed so I haven't really got a clue what he is either!


----------



## bellapsyd

lol- when I got Chester and Frankie,  I was told they were dwarfs...they're  not at all now!

PS- the mods are asking what we would want stickied in the animal subforum...I said our bunny thread!


----------



## kirsten

jellybebe said:


> But when they compete they look like giant puffballs!


 
Oh my gosh, I just want to snuggle with this adorable bunny. I love the ears!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> lol- when I got Chester and Frankie, I was told they were dwarfs...they're not at all now!
> 
> PS- the mods are asking what we would want stickied in the animal subforum...I said our bunny thread!


 

 Sounds good.  

I will post another pic of lugi soon to determine breed


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> he is about 6 lbs


 
My "mini" lops are about 6 lbs too. The rescue told me they were mini lops. I researched on the internet and read mini lops can grow to be about 6.5 lbs as adults. I thought they might be Holland lops because of their size but their silver tipped black color coat is not a color Holland lops come in.  

*Description:* 
Besides having the characteristic floppy ears, Mini Lops have a muscular build with broad shoulders, deep chests, and short, thick legs. Their adult size is generally only about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 pounds.

*Color differences:* 
Mini Lop rabbits come in all colors. For showing, the American Rabbit Breeders Association, Inc. (ARBA) and the Mini Lop Rabbit Club of America have recognized colors and guidelines. The recognized color groups are:

Agouti: includes chinchilla, chestnut agouti, and opal.
Broken: which are white with colored spots and /or pattern, including tri colors.
Ticked: these have a steel gene and ticking, colors include: gold tipped or silver tipped black/blue/chocolate/lilac steel, silver fox, sable or smoke pearl steel.
Self group, white pointed: these are a solid color with no ticking and include includes: black, chocolate, blue, ruby eyed white, lilac, etc.
Shaded: these show shaded markings with colors such as: seal, sable point, sable, smoke or frosted pearl, tortoise, etc.
Wide band: includes cream, red, orange, and fawn.
Classifications include: solid pattern and broken pattern
There are also many colors that are not recognized (though some are in the process of becoming recognized) including: harlequin, otter, silver marten, blue seal, broken pointed white, chocolate or blue point, etc.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

omg how did i not know this existed!!

i have a lionhead rabbit (mix of swiss fox and belgian dwarf). she's all black, her name is Diva, and she's about 4.5 lbs the last time i checked (last year). she's currently 2 years and 2 months old this Thursday. i got her about 2 years ago around this time of year! She's a double-mane Lionhead, which means she has a mane in the front behind her head, like a lion.. and a mane on her hind quarters. so she's SUPER POOFY FLUFFY! she looks a lot bigger than she actually is.

here are some sample pics.






even though she's all black, she does have hints of brown around her front mane fur.. it's kinda weird. i thought i would grow out with the seasons, but it's stayed for some reason. shrugs.

she's hilariously ridiculously happy.. when she binkies it's just too cute. when she flops, it's just too funny! it's so overexaggerated.. she once flopped and landed on her back with all legs in the air!! i was like omg, diva are you okay??? and she jumped up and went to drink some water and flopped back down again. CRACKS ME UP!! 

the rest can be seen here: http://www.xanga.com/diva_the_bunny
and some videos of her growing up here: http://www.youtube.com/user/frozenrx3
and some recent pictures of her on picasa here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/neyugn.j/DivaTheBunny/


----------



## ItalianFashion

kirsten said:


> My "mini" lops are about 6 lbs too. The rescue told me they were mini lops. I researched on the internet and read mini lops can grow to be about 6.5 lbs as adults. I thought they might be Holland lops because of their size but their silver tipped black color coat is not a color Holland lops come in.
> 
> *Description:*
> Besides having the characteristic floppy ears, Mini Lops have a muscular build with broad shoulders, deep chests, and short, thick legs. Their adult size is generally only about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 pounds.
> 
> *Color differences:*
> Mini Lop rabbits come in all colors. For showing, the American Rabbit Breeders Association, Inc. (ARBA) and the Mini Lop Rabbit Club of America have recognized colors and guidelines. The recognized color groups are:
> 
> Agouti: includes chinchilla, chestnut agouti, and opal.
> Broken: which are white with colored spots and /or pattern, including tri colors.
> Ticked: these have a steel gene and ticking, colors include: gold tipped or silver tipped black/blue/chocolate/lilac steel, silver fox, sable or smoke pearl steel.
> Self group, white pointed: these are a solid color with no ticking and include includes: black, chocolate, blue, ruby eyed white, lilac, etc.
> Shaded: these show shaded markings with colors such as: seal, sable point, sable, smoke or frosted pearl, tortoise, etc.
> Wide band: includes cream, red, orange, and fawn.
> Classifications include: solid pattern and broken pattern
> There are also many colors that are not recognized (though some are in the process of becoming recognized) including: harlequin, otter, silver marten, blue seal, broken pointed white, chocolate or blue point, etc.


 


I know this is so confusing!!!  I think Luigi  might be agouti colored.   Do all the lops breeds look alike to you ?   I am also wondering if he could be german lop.  Since it would make sense for an italian pet store to get rabbits from germany since it is so close.


----------



## kirsten

frozen7313 said:


> omg how did i not know this existed!!
> 
> i have a lionhead rabbit (mix of swiss fox and belgian dwarf). she's all black, her name is Diva, and she's about 4.5 lbs the last time i checked (last year). she's currently 2 years and 2 months old this Thursday. i got her about 2 years ago around this time of year! She's a double-mane Lionhead, which means she has a mane in the front behind her head, like a lion.. and a mane on her hind quarters. so she's SUPER POOFY FLUFFY! she looks a lot bigger than she actually is.
> 
> here are some sample pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though she's all black, she does have hints of brown around her front mane fur.. it's kinda weird. i thought i would grow out with the seasons, but it's stayed for some reason. shrugs.
> 
> she's hilariously ridiculously happy.. when she binkies it's just too cute. when she flops, it's just too funny! it's so overexaggerated.. she once flopped and landed on her back with all legs in the air!! i was like omg, diva are you okay??? and she jumped up and went to drink some water and flopped back down again. CRACKS ME UP!!
> 
> the rest can be seen here: http://www.xanga.com/diva_the_bunny
> and some videos of her growing up here: http://www.youtube.com/user/frozenrx3
> and some recent pictures of her on picasa here:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/neyugn.j/DivaTheBunny/


 
Diva is beautiful! The name seems so fitting too because looking at her pics she truly looks like a princess. What a cutie! I can't see the videos right now because I am at work but when I get home I am going to definitely check them out. 

Is Diva on bunspace.com?


----------



## kirsten

ItalianFashion said:


> I know this is so confusing!!! I think Luigi might be agouti colored. Do all the lops breeds look alike to you ? I am also wondering if he could be german lop. Since it would make sense for an italian pet store to get rabbits from germany since it is so close.


 
Very confusing. All lops look kind of same to me, except for the english, but it could also depend on the bunnies build.

I googled an agouti german lop. Does this look like your lil' guy?







I also found this website which seems to be helpful: http://www.islandgems.net/allbreeds.html 
If a holland lop is to be under 3lbs, then my girls are definitely mini lops because they are 6lbs, which doe minis should weigh. I would have guessed minis are smaller than hollands.


----------



## omgblonde

Aww Diva is adorable!!!

From that link you posted Kristen, I think Honey most resembles a mini lop.. he has the same kind of face!

Btw, does anyone else think their bunnies look like old people? Honey looks so much like my grandpa it's hilarious! Okay, I probably sound like such a  freak for saying that, but he really does!!! Like when you hold them above you and look up at their mouths/faces hahaha.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ooh we may have a winner. He even has the little white marks like him. The size and build seem the same What do you guys think. Here is some more pics I found of Luigi. 


Carrying around his baby







Sleeping I disturbed him






Trance






Pet time on the white couch that he has peed one


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww! He is SO cute!! Love the sleeping picture.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Yea I always thought holland lops were bigger than mini lops also kristen.  Thanks for the pic I think he is german or mini lol.  

OMG - lol they do look like old men!  Ive thought that also when luigi is being diffucult .  Stop being like a grumpy old man.    I had a guinea pig Pat also and he had this long fur that stuck out on the sides of his face . I nicknamed him grandpa cause I thought he looked like a grandpa with one of those weird mustaches that stuck out.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Frozen Diva is a cutie !  She looks like a little diva!  I can see she is spoiled to death!


----------



## jellybebe

frozen7313 said:


> omg how did i not know this existed!!
> 
> i have a lionhead rabbit (mix of swiss fox and belgian dwarf). she's all black, her name is Diva, and she's about 4.5 lbs the last time i checked (last year). she's currently 2 years and 2 months old this Thursday. i got her about 2 years ago around this time of year! She's a double-mane Lionhead, which means she has a mane in the front behind her head, like a lion.. and a mane on her hind quarters. so she's SUPER POOFY FLUFFY! she looks a lot bigger than she actually is.
> 
> here are some sample pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though she's all black, she does have hints of brown around her front mane fur.. it's kinda weird. i thought i would grow out with the seasons, but it's stayed for some reason. shrugs.
> 
> she's hilariously ridiculously happy.. when she binkies it's just too cute. when she flops, it's just too funny! it's so overexaggerated.. she once flopped and landed on her back with all legs in the air!! i was like omg, diva are you okay??? and she jumped up and went to drink some water and flopped back down again. CRACKS ME UP!!
> 
> the rest can be seen here: http://www.xanga.com/diva_the_bunny
> and some videos of her growing up here: http://www.youtube.com/user/frozenrx3
> and some recent pictures of her on picasa here:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/neyugn.j/DivaTheBunny/


 

Hi J! I was wondering if you still had your bunny but was too afraid to ask! Welcome to our thread, she's adorable! Soooooo cute and pouffy! I didn't know lionheads could have double manes!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

kirsten said:


> Diva is beautiful! The name seems so fitting too because looking at her pics she truly looks like a princess. What a cutie! I can't see the videos right now because I am at work but when I get home I am going to definitely check them out.
> 
> Is Diva on bunspace.com?



omg there's a BUNSPACE?? HAHA OMG i HAFTO sign up! and ya, doesn't she look like a lil princess/ballerina with her poses?? haha it's all the fluffiness.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

^^ all signed up! Diva_neyugn is the username! Add me up everyone!


----------



## lyn3tte

Those pics are super adorable, ItalianFashion!

My heart melts every time I see pics of buns, especially sleeping photos.  Too cute!!

Ooh, I do have a question for you bunny experts here.  I haven't adopted my bunnies yet but am in the process of getting all my supplies and everything for my two cuties.  I've got everything except I'm a bit confused about where to put the hay.  I've got an X pen indoors and there seems to be some literature that suggests putting the hay in the litter box so the buns can eat and poop at the same time but that sounds unhygenic and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to separate the litter with the hay or place it on top or on a hay feeder just above or what.  What do you ladies think?  Do I need a separate container for hay or just dump in the litter?


----------



## jellybebe

OMG I thought I had ANOTHER bunny emergency last night! I thought Evander ate some tin foil, cuz there was a piece of tin foil on the floor with a hole in it! Anyway, we had to take him to the ER. An X-ray and a $340 bill later, turns out he didn't eat it! I guess he chewed it and spat it out somewhere? I'm so glad he's ok but super irritated I lost 3 hours of sleep not to mention that bill!

Funny thing though... while I was waiting, this little boy and his dad were waiting too and their pet had a fractured jaw, the vet was talking about how it was just waking up from sedation, how they had to feed it and how its jaw would probably always be a bit disfigured and they had to look out for pneumonia as well as possibly seeing a specialist for tooth alignment... guess what kind of animal they were referring to? It was a rat. The dad must have paid like $1000 to save a rat. And I thought I loved my animals!


----------



## ItalianFashion

lyn3tte said:


> Those pics are super adorable, ItalianFashion!
> 
> My heart melts every time I see pics of buns, especially sleeping photos. Too cute!!
> 
> Ooh, I do have a question for you bunny experts here. I haven't adopted my bunnies yet but am in the process of getting all my supplies and everything for my two cuties. I've got everything except I'm a bit confused about where to put the hay. I've got an X pen indoors and there seems to be some literature that suggests putting the hay in the litter box so the buns can eat and poop at the same time but that sounds unhygenic and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to separate the litter with the hay or place it on top or on a hay feeder just above or what. What do you ladies think? Do I need a separate container for hay or just dump in the litter?


 


Thank you he was sleeping so peacefully before I took that pic
Unhygenic --- Bunnies eat their own poop .  They have to to get nutrients from them something about their digestive system.   You can put hay in the litter box and also have a seperate area if you want to but not really that neccessary.  I don't do that/


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> OMG I thought I had ANOTHER bunny emergency last night! I thought Evander ate some tin foil, cuz there was a piece of tin foil on the floor with a hole in it! Anyway, we had to take him to the ER. An X-ray and a $340 bill later, turns out he didn't eat it! I guess he chewed it and spat it out somewhere? I'm so glad he's ok but super irritated I lost 3 hours of sleep not to mention that bill!
> 
> Funny thing though... while I was waiting, this little boy and his dad were waiting too and their pet had a fractured jaw, the vet was talking about how it was just waking up from sedation, how they had to feed it and how its jaw would probably always be a bit disfigured and they had to look out for pneumonia as well as possibly seeing a specialist for tooth alignment... guess what kind of animal they were referring to? It was a rat. The dad must have paid like $1000 to save a rat. And I thought I loved my animals!


 

aww poor evander.  You guys have had it rough lately.  Good thing though he did not eat it!  I think bunnies will eat or chew anything .  I have never seen an animal that gets into as many things as our bunnies.  I wonder sometimes how they survive in the wild as nosy as they are.


----------



## kirsten

lyn3tte said:


> Those pics are super adorable, ItalianFashion!
> 
> My heart melts every time I see pics of buns, especially sleeping photos. Too cute!!
> 
> Ooh, I do have a question for you bunny experts here. I haven't adopted my bunnies yet but am in the process of getting all my supplies and everything for my two cuties. I've got everything except I'm a bit confused about where to put the hay. I've got an X pen indoors and there seems to be some literature that suggests putting the hay in the litter box so the buns can eat and poop at the same time but that sounds unhygenic and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to separate the litter with the hay or place it on top or on a hay feeder just above or what. What do you ladies think? Do I need a separate container for hay or just dump in the litter?


 
I put my buns hay in their litter box because they like to munch and go to the bathroom at the same time. This also encourages them to use their litter box and not go to the bathroom in other spots their not supposed to. I suggest you buy the largest litter box you can find. Extra large cat litter boxes are great. That way both bunnies can go in at the same time and they can have spots in the litter box where they can do their business. My bunnies like to do their business in the very back corner of their box so after going to the bathroom they still have plenty of hay left to munch on throughout the day. I also really fill up their litter box with hay and put new fresh hay in on top twice a day. I use Yesterdays News for their litter which has been wonderful. The room my bunnies live in does not smell like bunnies urine at all. I really recommend that stuff. 

Anyway congrats on adopting two bunnies! I cant wait to see pics of them. I just adopted two bunnies a little over a month ago. They have been a wonderful additional to my family.


----------



## kirsten

jellybebe said:


> OMG I thought I had ANOTHER bunny emergency last night! I thought Evander ate some tin foil, cuz there was a piece of tin foil on the floor with a hole in it! Anyway, we had to take him to the ER. An X-ray and a $340 bill later, turns out he didn't eat it! I guess he chewed it and spat it out somewhere? I'm so glad he's ok but super irritated I lost 3 hours of sleep not to mention that bill!
> 
> Funny thing though... while I was waiting, this little boy and his dad were waiting too and their pet had a fractured jaw, the vet was talking about how it was just waking up from sedation, how they had to feed it and how its jaw would probably always be a bit disfigured and they had to look out for pneumonia as well as possibly seeing a specialist for tooth alignment... guess what kind of animal they were referring to? It was a rat. The dad must have paid like $1000 to save a rat. And I thought I loved my animals!


 

How scary. I am glad to hear everything turned out okay and Evander didn't eat any foil. 

Such a cute story about the family and their rat.


----------



## kirsten

frozen7313 said:


> ^^ all signed up! Diva_neyugn is the username! Add me up everyone!


 
My buns Sailor and Scout just sent Diva friend invites.


----------



## omgblonde

Aww poor Evander! Glad he's okay and didn't eat the foil!

I'll try to find Diva on bunspace later (or just steal her off Sailor & Scouts pages because I'm nosy  LOL)


----------



## lyn3tte

Sounds like it's totally okay to just put hay and litter in the same area which I didn't think was okay.  I'm still waiting for the condo board to approve my adopting the bunnies.  It's likely they will but I won't know until mid April!  And I do need the paperwork for the Humane Society to allow me to adopt their bunnies.  I'm super excited.  Thanks for the advice, ladies!

SO relieved to hear jellybebe's bunny didn't actually swallow tin foil.  It sounds like quite the scare and inconvenience but what a big relief that he's okay.  Good to hear there are animal lovers that truly care for their pets despite monetary costs.  It's a consideration I think many casual pet owners may not consider beforehand.  I grew up with animals and I'm not a "speciest".  If they are family, animal or human, I'm there for them 100%


----------



## lyn3tte

Oh, and congrats, kirsten on your new bunnies!


----------



## jellybebe

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lyn3tte that your condo approves your new babies!


----------



## bellapsyd

frozen7313 said:


> ^^ all signed up! Diva_neyugn is the username! Add me up everyone!



added!  (I have a large brood on there!)



jellybebe said:


> OMG I thought I had ANOTHER bunny emergency last night! I thought Evander ate some tin foil, cuz there was a piece of tin foil on the floor with a hole in it! Anyway, we had to take him to the ER. An X-ray and a $340 bill later, turns out he didn't eat it! I guess he chewed it and spat it out somewhere? I'm so glad he's ok but super irritated I lost 3 hours of sleep not to mention that bill!
> 
> Funny thing though... while I was waiting, this little boy and his dad were waiting too and their pet had a fractured jaw, the vet was talking about how it was just waking up from sedation, how they had to feed it and how its jaw would probably always be a bit disfigured and they had to look out for pneumonia as well as possibly seeing a specialist for tooth alignment... guess what kind of animal they were referring to? It was a rat. The dad must have paid like $1000 to save a rat. And I thought I loved my animals!



1) SO glad Evander is ok...things always seem to happen in clusters, don't they?  
2) Yay for you (and the rat man) to be willing to do whatever it takes for your pets!



lyn3tte said:


> I've got an X pen indoors and there seems to be some literature that suggests putting the hay in the litter box so the buns can eat and poop at the same time but that sounds unhygenic and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to separate the litter with the hay or place it on top or on a hay feeder just above or what.  What do you ladies think?  Do I need a separate container for hay or just dump in the litter?



Perfectly ok- and def. do like Kirsten said- BIG box!   Can you post some pictures of the potential adoptees?  Are they on a website?



kirsten said:


> *Description:*
> Besides having the characteristic floppy ears, Mini Lops have a muscular build with broad shoulders, deep chests, and short, thick legs. Their adult size is generally only about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 pounds.
> 
> *Color differences:*
> Mini Lop rabbits come in all colors. For showing, the American Rabbit Breeders Association, Inc. (ARBA) and the Mini Lop Rabbit Club of America have recognized colors and guidelines. The recognized color groups are:
> Agouti: includes chinchilla, chestnut agouti, and opal.
> Broken: which are white with colored spots and /or pattern, including tri colors.
> Ticked: these have a steel gene and ticking, colors include: gold tipped or silver tipped black/blue/chocolate/lilac steel, silver fox, sable or smoke pearl steel.
> Self group, white pointed: these are a solid color with no ticking and include includes: black, chocolate, blue, ruby eyed white, lilac, etc.
> Shaded: these show shaded markings with colors such as: seal, sable point, sable, smoke or frosted pearl, tortoise, etc.
> Wide band: includes cream, red, orange, and fawn.
> Classifications include: solid pattern and broken pattern
> There are also many colors that are not recognized (though some are in the process of becoming recognized) including: harlequin, otter, silver marten, blue seal, broken pointed white, chocolate or blue point, etc.



 Kudos Kirsten for finding that site!!  I always wished I knew what my bunnies are too...from all the info you posted, I'm thinking I have a holland lop for one of them...



frozen7313 said:


> the rest can be seen here: http://www.xanga.com/diva_the_bunny
> and some videos of her growing up here: http://www.youtube.com/user/frozenrx3
> and some recent pictures of her on picasa here:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/neyugn.j/DivaTheBunny/



Sooo adorable and welcome frozen!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha my fave expression is probably "It never rains but it pours." Oh well, Evander is all good again. Right now he's sitting on the bed wanting pets. I'm happy he's fine, as I'm heading out of town for the weekend and have to leave him with my bf all alone. They get along amazingly, but the bunny always misses his mommy when I'm gone. I went away on a 10-day trip a couple of years ago and the bunny started asking where I was and freaking out when he heard my voice on the phone!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> They get along amazingly, but the bunny always misses his mommy when I'm gone. I went away on a 10-day trip a couple of years ago and the bunny started asking where I was and freaking out when he heard my voice on the phone!



omg that is the cutest thing I have ever heard!  (I'm sure your bunny doesn't think so though...)


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^Ha ha my fave expression is probably "It never rains but it pours." Oh well, Evander is all good again. Right now he's sitting on the bed wanting pets. I'm happy he's fine, as I'm heading out of town for the weekend and have to leave him with my bf all alone. They get along amazingly, but the bunny always misses his mommy when I'm gone. I went away on a 10-day trip a couple of years ago and the bunny started asking where I was and freaking out when he heard my voice on the phone!


 



 Funny!  Tell evander he can't be getting sick while you are gone and to stay out of things.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

lyn3tte said:


> Sounds like it's totally okay to just put hay and litter in the same area which I didn't think was okay.  I'm still waiting for the condo board to approve my adopting the bunnies.  It's likely they will but I won't know until mid April!  And I do need the paperwork for the Humane Society to allow me to adopt their bunnies.  I'm super excited.  Thanks for the advice, ladies!
> 
> SO relieved to hear jellybebe's bunny didn't actually swallow tin foil.  It sounds like quite the scare and inconvenience but what a big relief that he's okay.  Good to hear there are animal lovers that truly care for their pets despite monetary costs.  It's a consideration I think many casual pet owners may not consider beforehand.  I grew up with animals and I'm not a "speciest".  If they are family, animal or human, I'm there for them 100%



you know.. i USED to have Diva's hay and litter separated.. then she got pissy and threw a diva-fit, and refused to eat her hay in the holder, and refused to go in the litter box.. she rather likes to have the hay, on the bottom of the cage.. and just across the cage is a pile of litter.. she doesn't mind. she _wanted _it this way. i try to change her habits, but she's set in her ways. talk about a DIVA! so savage! i think she likes it this way, because she can flop down, and her head is conveniently always next to the hay.. and she can conveniently eat it while laying down.  everytime she does it i'm like., "OMG! Don't be lazy! Get UP to eat! don't lay down and eat! what are you, cleopatra? is someone feeding you grapes (or in her case, banana chips) too while you're down there?!?!" she just responds by propping her head up to stare at me.. chews the rest of the hay in her mouth.. and laying back down and continues eating.


i swear she's a dog.


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ my Bella is a TOTAL dog in a bunny body


----------



## omgblonde

Awww, my bunny was the same when I went away for two weeks Jelly! My mum would go 'Where's Sarah?!' & Honey would hop down to my doorway & get up on his back legs and look around, lol.


----------



## pond23

My sister and I just returned from a 6 day vacay to Las Vegas. My mom took care of the 3 bunnies, and she said that they were so sad and depressed without us. They kept looking for us, and when they couldn't find us, they would do the depressed bunny flop and sleep all day.  They are sooo happy now that we are back. We got tons of bunny kisses our first day back!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw sad depressed bunnies are so sad! And they make it totally clear how they're feeling. 

I think Evander is part dog too. When I have treats for him, he will race across the room following me for treats and he demands pets. Sometimes when he is licking me, he will stop abruptly and shove his head under mine to tell me that it's my turn! If he doesn't get pet properly, he will nip! He will also only eat hay when it's in his litterbox.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I came to NC right when my husband was deployed. I was gone maybe a month and half.   I could not figure out how to get him to us and back to italy.  All the vets were telling me could not be done.   I had my neighbor downstairs watch him . She said she would play with him feed him and bring him to her apt some also.   She said everything was going great but I started to get a weird feeling. I had by now figured out how to get him back and forth.  I found a flight within a few days.  Cost me 1,300 but it was worth it.  I went into my apt and found a huge kitchen mixing bowl full of food and water.  It was stale water looked dirty and had been sitting there not changed.  I guess this was so she would not have to walk upstairs each day .  His room door was also left open for god knows how long.  My baseboards were chewed and he had peed and pooped all over the apt.  He had chewed through a stero, dvd, clothes a brand new wood hallway table I had in a box that was waiting to be put together.  Peed on new set of luggage ruining it. 
Took me forever to clean the place. He looked so depressed and his fur looked all rumpled and crazy.  I could never leave him that long again. Maybe a week tops and with someone I really trusted.  I feel so bad that he was left with her.


----------



## bellapsyd

awww- I'm SO glad everything is good now!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Does anyone elses rabbit dig them when they stop petting him? Luigi does this really hard then chews a hole in my shirt  and also and the nose nudge when I stop.


He has a lot of weird behaviors.  He does not like anything against a wall.  If its me he will bite my side.  If it is an object like the litterbox he slings it away with his teeth and if unmovable he digs beside it forever.


----------



## bellapsyd

mine dig at me!!!

Awww- Luigi has quirks!  LOL

Chester enjoys finding doors that are slightly cracked open and nudging them open all the way...he also *LOVES* cords....just lost my cellphone charger the other day


----------



## omgblonde

Honey always jumps off my lap and starts digging at my clothes or a pillow if he's about to pee!!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Honey always jumps off my lap and starts digging at my clothes or a pillow if he's about to pee!!


 
^^^Yum Yum is the same way. When we're hanging out together on the couch, all of a sudden he will start maniacally digging at the couch and the couch pillows. I quickly put him in his litter pan, because I know he probably really needs to pee.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

diva has no interest in chewing cords/electrical wires. she LOVES cardboard and paper. dogs like paper too. this is where i think she's a dog sometimes.


----------



## bellapsyd

RAOK buddies drawn


----------



## bellapsyd

well, here is my info buddy!!

*Your Age range- I'm 24

Do you have a bunny- YES!!!

Is it (are they) male or female- Well I have 2 that are specifically mine (others are my BF's and family ones I grew up with...and still consider mine anyways!).  Sarafina is a girl  (white), Chester is a boy (black)

What's his/her birthday (or adoption day)- Chester's birthday is 9.7.03 and Sarafina I just adopted in 10.07 after Chester's twin Frankie passed

What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.)- they LOVE Oxbow's papya drops, cardboard boxes are a huge hit (especially the castles/cottages...they love eating the floors!)

What is your favorite bag brand- I have mostly LV's and Coach, but I LOVE Balenciaga and JUST bought my first one!!!!
What is your favorite Store- hmm, ebay?  I guess I shop often at Express for Jeans, Nordstroms or Saks or Macy's for Juicy suits, and of course...Target makes me happy

What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)- Well I think bunspace.com  is  fun!  This site makes wonderful personalized pet jewelry (I have a hand engraved charm of my bunnies from here).  Love houserabbit.org too

Do you collect anything- oh man...I buy all sorts of things for my bunnies at every chance.  I love bags and wallets and juicy charms!  I tend to collect shoes (I  CL's).  Anything bunny related or with a picture of a bunny on it...I buy.

Your favorite color- pink and turquoise

 What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.)- I like to be surprised but I we can always use more beds and cute plates!  It's hard to find clothes for them that velcro underneath (not the ones you have to pull over their head and tuck their arms into)

Describe your bunny's personality- Sarafina: very dainty lady with her blue eyes and tiny pink nose and ears.  She loves digging in her potty (not sure what she hopes to find).  She loves sleeping on her fluffy mat (I assume b/c it's more like a bunny), she grooms her stuffed walrus (b/c I can't find a cute bunny stuffed animal for her ) and is generally a little shy- she really wants to be loved and I feel  awful that Chester won't accept her!

Chester: He is very dominant and really enjoys being pet.  He loves to run around and EAT all of his beds and blankets.  If you give him a large box, he is happy all day being an "architect".  He is definitely a mama's boy and runs to me as soon as he sees me walk in.  He is great at leaping and I always find him on top of new furniture.  

 Describe YOU 
(likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!)- I'm a grad student - so not much time for fun anymore, but when I'm not studying, I love to play with my bunnies or shop online.  I'm easy going, an extrovert, and passionate about animal rights.  I read a lot (I'm sort of obsessed with celebrity gossip)and like to stay up on current things in my field...oh and I'm a TOTAL girly -girl  (which is why most of Chester's accessories are PINK!).


Here is Sarafina (wouldn't let me get rid of her red-eye, but she has BLUE eyes!)







Here is Chester (sleeping)







Ok- everyone else post theirs!!!



*


----------



## bellapsyd

sorry for the super large photos....probably should have figured out how to crop them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

*Your Age range ........I am 36*
*
Do you have a bunny......yes but its more like he has a human.  He is the boss.
Is it (are they) male or female.....Male
What's his/her birthday (or adoption day).....I would guess Sept 15 2006
What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.).....He really loves anything sweet to eat.  **Wood chews and cardboard of any kind are favorite toys.  He loves to use his teeth. He also loves to play with stuffed animals. He thinks they are real. *
*What is your favorite bag brand... Gucci is my favorite but I dont really discriminate lol I buy all brands

What is your favorite Store Ebay lately! I have bought tons of stuff for me and Luigi there. I like Macy's, Saks, Target  Sephora.  Well pretty much all stores that have cute tracksuits and cute cotton summer dresses. *

*What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non) I like bunspace, house rabbit society, love to look at rabbit videos on you tube. *
*
Do you collect anything**I collect rabbit everything. I am a bunny impulse buyer! I have a small rabbit glass figurine collection .  I have just started to collect  Gucci Blondie items bags wallets etc... I also just started collecting Bag charms. *
*
Your favorite color pink  black and white*

*What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.) **I haven't found a toy he does not like ....He loves chew toys, food, He probably could use a new bowl.  clothes well... he gets a little angry at me about that so he said he doesn't recommend them.  *
*Describe your bunny's personality--- He is very nosy and loves new things.  Everyday during playtime the first 15 min is spent marking and finding everything new in the room. Chewing and digging and racing around  are his favorite pastimes. Any wicker ,paper  cardboard or clothing item must be his.   He  is very spoiled and demands to get petted for hours and will kiss you if you pet him.  I try to take at least an hour everyday  to let him lie on me while I pet his head.  He very much dislikes anyone in his room except me.  He is like an attack dog about his room.  He is pretty good at letting me know his moods .  He will sniff grunt or thump if hes mad at being  picked up or put in a carrier.  He honks when he is excited to see me or I have food.  He chills out and seems to smile when being petted. *
*Describe YOU (likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!) I am an army wife (former purchaser) from NC now living in Italy where we are stationed. I am visiting NC while hubby is deployed.  I am very girly and would say I have more of a laid back California fashion style than NewYork style.  I have always loved small animals and often visit around petshops to make sure bunnies and guinea pigs are being treated properly. *


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh- I LOVE that you check up on the bunnies and piggies at pet shops!


----------



## kirsten

*Your Age range-* I'm 27.

*Do you have a bunny-* Yes, two lops.

*Is it (are they) male or female-* Both are females.

*What's his/her birthday (or adoption day)-* Their happy adoption day is February 17th.

*What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.)-* They love Oxbow papaya treats and raisins or anything sweet. As for toys they love cardboard boxes, wood chews and willow balls.

*What is your favorite bag brand-* Balenciaga and Tokidoki.

*What is your favorite Store-* Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Urban Outfitters, Metropark, Sanrio and of course eBay.

*What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)-* Bunspace.com and BinkyBunny.com

*Do you collect anything-* I collect anything Hello Kitty and Tokidoki. Also anything with bunnies and pugs.

*Your favorite colors-* Teal, black and pink.

*What is on your bunny wish list (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.)-* Bunny toys, treats and blankets for Sailor and Scout. As for me; any cute stuff with bunnies.

*Describe your bunny's personality- *
Sailor: She is the smallest of the two but that doesn&#8217;t stop her from being in charge. She likes to boss her sister around, even me as she tries to push me around with her nose. She is very curious and outgoing. She also loves to eat and play with her toys by throwing them all around the room.

Scout: Scout is more shy than Sailor. I think its because she is still figuring me out. If I am hanging out with her for awhile though she will be more brave and come say hello. She is very quiet and well mannered. Behind closed doors though she likes to get into stuff; I have walked into the room and found her opening drawers or on top of high dressers.

*Describe YOU- *After many years of not having a bunny, I am a bunny owner again. I adopted my two lops in February. I also have 3 pug dogs. I work fulltime. In my free time I like to go to the movies with my husband, read books or magazines, watch TV and of course browse tPF. I also love to travel. My favorite travel destination is Kauai. This July I am going to Japan for my first time so I&#8217;m really excited.


----------



## omgblonde

*Your Age range -18

Do you have a bunny - I do indeed!

Is it (are they) male or female - Well.. technically he is a male, but he seems to love the colour pink! 

What's his/her birthday (or adoption day) - Honeys birthday is July.. he'll be 2.

What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.) - He loves rolling his ball around and he loves toys that make a jingly noise, he has a sweet tooth so he'll eat any treat going!!

What is your favorite bag brand - I only own Dior right now, but I love Chanel & Balenciaga too.

What is your favorite Store - UK - River Island, Topshop, Warehouse, Oasis. US - Victoria's Secret, Sephora, MAC Cosmetics. 
 
What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non) - Bunspace. I also like a community on LiveJournal called BunnyOwners.

Do you collect anything - MAC Cosmetics! Hair & beauty products. Jewellry (I tend like cheap statement pieces over more expensive classics because I  like to switch it around a lot), cute accesories (scarfs, hair clips etc). Disney/Hello Kitty!
 
Your favorite color - Pink!!

 What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.) - I feel cheeky flat out asking for things! haha. So surprise us. We're easily pleased! Honey is in the process of moving inside though so maybe some cage-warming gifts since it'll be a litte bare? haha.

Describe your bunny's personality - Honey is very sweet. He loves kisses and cuddles and being carried around like the prince he is. He's very nosey, but also very lazy! He loves to chew on anything he can find and if you give him a treat he'll be your best friend forever

 Describe YOU 
(likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!) - I'm a fashion design student and full time shop-a-holic. I love designer items but I'm a high street girl at heart! I'm a complete girly girl & I'm obsessed with makeup & beauty products. I also enjoy to read chick lit and keep up with celeb gossip in my spare time!*


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ I cannot get over that picture of Honey in his Princess Hat!


----------



## slidegirlcass

growing up we won a rabbit at an easter church raffle...he was supposed to be a dwarf and ended up being a flemish giant.  he was enormous and we called him Hops (my brother was 3 at the time and named him).  until about 2 years ago we thought he died in his sleep out in his hutch and got buried in the backyard.  as it turns out a dog got to him and my dad didnt have the heart to tell us!

we have discussed getting a bunny because our dog gets along with them really well and it would be nice to have a playmate for him - we love holland lops!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> *What is your favorite bag brand- I have mostly LV's and Coach, but I LOVE Balenciaga and JUST bought my first one!!!!*


 
O what kind of Balenciaga bag did you get?


----------



## omgblonde

The princess hat picture is one of my faves of him! Here's another one..





He so wasn't impressed that he had to wear it! LOL.

Slidegirlcass - Aww do you have any pictures of Hops? He sounds adorable! How big did he get? I'm sorry a dog got to him. R.I.P Hops!


----------



## ItalianFashion

awww he is just a meterosexual rabbit.  He can wear pink.


----------



## bellapsyd

slidegirlcass said:


> growing up we won a rabbit at an easter church raffle...he was supposed to be a dwarf and ended up being a flemish giant.  he was enormous and we called him Hops (my brother was 3 at the time and named him).  until about 2 years ago we thought he died in his sleep out in his hutch and got buried in the backyard.  as it turns out a dog got to him and my dad didnt have the heart to tell us!
> 
> we have discussed getting a bunny because our dog gets along with them really well and it would be nice to have a playmate for him - we love holland lops!



I really wouldn't get a bunny if you are going to keep it outside in a hutch.  They really are meant to be house pets.  Look what happened to your last one.  That being said, if you were planning on having a house bunny- yay!  we love bunny lovers!  Oh and PS- giant bunnies are soooo cute


----------



## bellapsyd

kirsten said:


> O what kind of Balenciaga bag did you get?



SGH black city!!!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

just making sure:  ItalianFashion, omgblonde, Kirsten, and Jelly - did you all receive a buddy for RAOK today?


----------



## omgblonde

I did indeed! I can't wait to get shopping. When is it the gifts all have to be delivered by again?


----------



## ItalianFashion

slidegirlcass said:


> growing up we won a rabbit at an easter church raffle...he was supposed to be a dwarf and ended up being a flemish giant. he was enormous and we called him Hops (my brother was 3 at the time and named him). until about 2 years ago we thought he died in his sleep out in his hutch and got buried in the backyard. as it turns out a dog got to him and my dad didnt have the heart to tell us!
> 
> we have discussed getting a bunny because our dog gets along with them really well and it would be nice to have a playmate for him - we love holland lops!


 

Hi I would be careful with the bunny and dogs.  Bunnys have fragile skeletons and may get hurt by a dog.  You would need to supervise at all times and make sure the dog is one that does not get excited easily .  Rabbits get scared and can die from fright when chased since they are prey animals.  What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I did indeed! I can't wait to get shopping. When is it the gifts all have to be delivered by again?




By June 1st! 

I'll keep i n my signature the post # (388) on page 26 I believe so anyone can refer back to it about the rules, dates, etc.!!!!!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> SGH black city!!!!!!


 
Congrats! SGH Black city's are gorgeous! I have always wanted one of those. 



bellapsyd said:


> just making sure: ItalianFashion, omgblonde, Kirsten, and Jelly - did you all receive a buddy for RAOK today?


 
Yup.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I think  jelly is on vacation right?


----------



## bellapsyd

oh is she?  I didn't know that!


----------



## ItalianFashion

yep just found post gone for the weekend


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh duh, I never noticed you sig!

Hope Jelly has a good time on vacation!


----------



## bellapsyd

does anyone else's bunnies shed in CLUMPS?


----------



## penance

Hello everyone 

I thought I would finally introduce myself in this thread as I've been lurking really. This is my bad little BV ^^ and if somebody here knows the breed of my rabbit I'd like to know


----------



## bellapsyd

omg his eyes are beautiful!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww what a cutie!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> does anyone else's bunnies shed in CLUMPS?


 

Yea Luigis tends to come out that way.  Thats why I pull it out.  There are big rabbit fur puffs everywhere on the floor. His big stuffed bunny was covered in fur.  I actually washed it last night and it turned out ok.  I sometimes wish I could wash Luigi to help get rid of the fur but he does not like it. I had to wash his foot one time when he got something on it and he was not happy .  The guineas loved water.


----------



## ItalianFashion

penance said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I thought I would finally introduce myself in this thread as I've been lurking really. This is my bad little BV ^^ and if somebody here knows the breed of my rabbit I'd like to know


 

Hi welcome  He is very cute!!  So tell us about your bunny!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Yea Luigis tends to come out that way.  Thats why I pull it out.  There are big rabbit fur puffs everywhere on the floor. His big stuffed bunny was covered in fur.  I actually washed it last night and it turned out ok.  I sometimes wish I could wash Luigi to help get rid of the fur but he does not like it. I had to wash his foot one time when he got something on it and he was not happy .  The guineas loved water.


Ugh, and it gets in your eyes, mouth and everywhere else!!!  Bunnies are too fluffy for their own good!


----------



## penance

BV's official nickname is Mr. Chew, he loves dog kibble, hates to be picked up (he grunts) and he runs when I try to get close to him. He's my bad little boy, lol

As for the fur thing, I've had to stop picking him up and giving him hugs because I find the fur in my mouth -.-


----------



## bellapsyd

Italian- Sometimes I roll one of those lint rollers over them when shedding season is bad!

Random question, some ppl say their bunny "honks" what exactly is that noise??


----------



## omgblonde

Honey honked for the first time the other day! It was a weird sounds.. kind of a like a goose honking maybe?

I don't even know why he did it! He was sat on my shoulder.. honked and then thumped!


----------



## bellapsyd

my bunnies GROWL when angry....  

I was scared the first time I heard that!


----------



## pond23

Yeah, one of my bunnies, Bunn Bunn, makes this strange low-pitched 'alien' sound. It's very difficult to describe. The first time we heard it, we thought we were imagining things. The other two don't make it. It's almost a guttural sound. She makes this 'alien' sound when we are doing something in her vicinity, and she comes to investigate.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL pond!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi does the honking when I come in his room most of the time and then when he is hungry and knows im getting the food. He pushes his little bunnies around and twitches his hears when doing it so its a happy sound.   It does sort of sound like a goose to me.  I remember panicking the first time he did it.  He did it real soft the first time.  I was thinking he could not breathe right and maybe had pneumonia or a cold so I kept getting all in his face listening to his breathing.  I concluded he was not sick thank goodness and was just making noise.


Yeah the lint roller would be a good idea!  I have used the little brush on the vacuum on him .  He is not scared of the vacuum at all.

Here are some videos so you can hear it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx9XWog4p08 --- This one sounds more like Luigi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaGSaAFqjtg&NR=1


----------



## penance

Question: Do bunnies sleep with their eyes closed?

I've noticed walking past by my rabbit that he's sleeping because he doesn't respond to my voice when I call for him but it's with his eyes open


----------



## jellybebe

Hi, I'm back! I was away for the weekend, but now I'm home. I came home to Evander having these ugly clumps of fur sticking out of his face and side! He won't let me pull them off. He also made a point of jumping into my suitcase and sniffing around suspiciously. I'm not sure what he was looking for. Anyway, I am super busy today but I'll try to post my raok info later.


----------



## ItalianFashion

penance said:


> Question: Do bunnies sleep with their eyes closed?
> 
> I've noticed walking past by my rabbit that he's sleeping because he doesn't respond to my voice when I call for him but it's with his eyes open


 

Yea sometimes they sleep with them open.  Its scary the first time you see them on their side sleeping with eyes open.  You think they are dead .  My rabbit would not even wake up with me nudging him at first.


----------



## bellapsyd

just finished brushing Chester....it looks like I pulled an entire bunny out of him!  I have NEVER seen so much fur!  If anyone is looking for a reallly good brush, try "The Furminator"  it's pricey but amazing...gets the undercoat like other brushes won't!  Crazy what it pulls out!

I could have kept going, but Chester HATES being brushed and peed himself   I felt bad!

Putting the fur outside so some birds can use it to make a soft lining for their nests.


----------



## omgblonde

I feel kind of left out.. Honey hasn't started shedding yet!! haha. Oh I've heard about that Furminator brush, I wondered how well it would work on bunnies. I might have to get it. That's sweet putting it outside for the birds!


----------



## ItalianFashion

ill have to look for the furminator.  I hate picking him up when hes shedding so bad.  I have to change my clothes wash my face and hands


----------



## bellapsyd

here's the website http://www.furminator.com/

Like I said, totally 100% worth the money


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> here's the website http://www.furminator.com/
> 
> Like I said, totally 100% worth the money


 
^^^Thanks for the rec bellapsyd! I never knew if the furminator was just a gimmicky product or if it really worked. I have to get this ASAP for all 3 bunnies, but especially for Bunn Bunn. She's supposed to be a mini lop, but she sheds like she is part angora!


----------



## bellapsyd

I know the feeling Pond23!  I wonder how they can possibly have so much fur!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm definitely picking up the furminator today - a pet store near my work sells it. It costs $42.99 CAD - wow! I lost Evander's old $5 brush and he _needs_ to be brushed, esp with his recent stomach issues.


----------



## bellapsyd

just saw this bunny on bunspace.  OMG he is so cute


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha that's an angora with a puppy clip! So cute, esp the ears, the way they curl! 

I just tried the Furminator out on Evander. Normally he runs away when I brush him but he just sat there happily, purring while I brushed him and pulled out tons of fur!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg, I know!  Isn't the furminator amazing?  It really gets the loose fur out!  Mine still won't sit still, but I do admit the struggling is a LOT less than with the older brushes


----------



## bellapsyd

PS- any hello kitty fans out there?  What is the name of Sanrio's bunny characters?  I'm looking for refills for my new LV agenda and would love to get some Sanrio bunny ones!


----------



## ItalianFashion

That bunny is soooo cute!  He looks like a fake bunny.  Remember how  omg said rabbits look like old people.  He definitely looks like an old person.


----------



## bellapsyd

ahaha LOL- he looks over the hill!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Here are some videos so you can hear it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx9XWog4p08 --- This one sounds more like Luigi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaGSaAFqjtg&NR=1



Oh my gosh!  Those are hilarious!  I don't think any of my bunnies make those noises 

Random, but did you notice we all have very close favorite colors (from the RAOK infos)
I'm getting some great ideas buddy!!

*Jelly- when you get a breather, post your info for your buddy!


----------



## ItalianFashion

^^^ I keep trying to get it on video.  He knows what I am doing and stops.  One day!  I think we are all girly girls so we all like pink lol.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> PS- any hello kitty fans out there? What is the name of Sanrio's bunny characters? I'm looking for refills for my new LV agenda and would love to get some Sanrio bunny ones!


 
^^^ Big Hello Kitty/Sanrio fan here! I have bought several accessories with the Sugarbunnies on it. They are bunny characters that love baking donuts and other desserts. LOL! I sometimes buy Cinnamaroll stuff, even though he is technically a dog, because he looks like a white bunny with his huge floppy ears.


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Big Hello Kitty/Sanrio fan here! I have bought several accessories with the Sugarbunnies on it. They are bunny characters that love baking donuts and other desserts. LOL! I sometimes buy Cinnamaroll stuff, even though he is technically a dog, because he looks like a white bunny with his huge floppy ears.



I thought he WAS a bunny! LOL !  Well off to ebay sugarbunnies!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> I thought he WAS a bunny! LOL ! Well off to ebay sugarbunnies!


 
^^^ I'm in denial that Cinnamoroll is a puppy; he is a bunny in my eyes! Another bunny character is Usahana, a little girl bunny, but she is not as popular or as recent as the kicka-s Sugarbunnies!


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh- no sugarbunnies agenda, planners, refills, organizers, datebooks- NOTHING!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> just saw this bunny on bunspace.  OMG he is so cute



OMG!!!! Sooooo cute!! He doesn't even look real!



ItalianFashion said:


> That bunny is soooo cute!  He looks like a fake bunny.  Remember how  omg said rabbits look like old people.  He definitely looks like an old person.


Hahaha, they really do look like old people!



pond23 said:


> ^^^ Big Hello Kitty/Sanrio fan here! I have bought several accessories with the Sugarbunnies on it. They are bunny characters that love baking donuts and other desserts. LOL! I sometimes buy Cinnamaroll stuff, even though he is technically a dog, because he looks like a white bunny with his huge floppy ears.


Awww, they sound so cute!!


----------



## bellapsyd

found this site Support 2 Rescued Easter Bunnies 
when I clicked on the daily link to help feed homeless animals.  Thought it was fabulous.  Buddy, if you would rather do something like this for my RAOK gift, I would love that equally as much.  I wish I could save every bunny!  

(http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3)
^A few tPFers have this as their signature, so you may have seen it before.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

So cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

Hi-ClassBaby- love your avatar! soo cute!


----------



## penance

In regards to this video -- who here actually gives their bunnies baths?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-9BR2DF_Mg&feature=related


I've owned my bunny for a year and a half and no bath to date but he doesn't smell


----------



## bellapsyd

bunnies are like cats, they hate water.  Unless the bunny is dirty (or the vet says), they shouldn't be bathed.  I know if they have "poopy butt" from diahrrea they might need their bottoms washed (Kirsten has experience with this) I see some made comments about that under the video.  Poor bunny.


----------



## ItalianFashion

penance said:


> In regards to this video -- who here actually gives their bunnies baths?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-9BR2DF_Mg&feature=related
> 
> 
> I've owned my bunny for a year and a half and no bath to date but he doesn't smell


 

Yeah you really should not bathe bunnies. Most do not like water at all. 

  Luigi has jumped in a full bathtub 3 times .   Don't know why guess becuase he is a weird bun anyway.  Twice when I was running the bath water .  Both of those times I heard a bunch of noise and looked and he was in the corner soaking wet and cleaning himself.  He also did it  once when I was in the tub.  Freaked both of us out.  I was saying hi to him and all of a sudden he jumped in.  Never seen a bunny move so fast to get out.  He scratched my legs a little.


----------



## bellapsyd

^LOL I bet that was hilarious afterward!


----------



## ItalianFashion

oh i forgot he also jumped in the toilet before also lol...  It did not have anything in there but still ewww....  I have to watch out for water now so the crazy animal will not drown himself.


----------



## omgblonde

Aww, poor thing! But that sounds hilarious.


----------



## caruava

Here are my baby girls, Winni and Chester posing by my handbags that they helped me model for the Gucci and Fendi forums. Pardon the flash.


----------



## caruava

Here is a pic of Chester on her own in daylight.


----------



## caruava

Here are some picture of Winni. Last one was when she was a baby.


----------



## caruava

And here's something I did for fun ages ago.


----------



## bellapsyd

Kavnadoo- your Chester looks EXACTLY like my Frankie, who's birth brother I also have named...Chester. haha funny! 

PS- the last picture you posted is SO cool!  Wish I could do that!


----------



## caruava

I know! I stumbled across this thread (someone must have posted in the Authenticate this Gucci thread) and looked through all 43 pages and when I saw your Frankie I was shocked at how much they looked alike.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I like your bunnies Kavnadoo! I never knew you had them...  I post in the Gucci forum and have seen you there.  How did you create the picture with all the bunnies?


----------



## caruava

I was bored one day I took some photos. They put them in photoshop and got rid of the background. And yes I recognised you from the Gucci forum too!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww your bunnies are really cute Kavnadoo.. I love the yawning one in the last one!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> bunnies are like cats, they hate water. Unless the bunny is dirty (or the vet says), they shouldn't be bathed. I know if they have "poopy butt" from diahrrea they might need their bottoms washed (Kirsten has experience with this) I see some made comments about that under the video. Poor bunny.


 
I ended up not giving Scout a bath. She sat still enough for me to clean her "poopy butt." I had to cut some of her fur but I'm sure she would rather have a bad haircut than get wet!


----------



## kirsten

Adorable bunnies *Kavnadoo*!


----------



## caruava

You should NEVER wet a bunny, they will go into shock. A dry bath is the way to go. When my bunny had diahhrea I just put her on her back and used some flour (as the vet recommended) as I didn't have any dry bath bunny powder.


----------



## omgblonde

kirsten said:


> I ended up not giving Scout a bath. She sat still enough for me to clean her "poopy butt." I had to cut some of her fur but I'm sure she would rather have a bad haircut than get wet!



Yeah, when Honey's had a poopy butt I've just dampened him a bit with these rabbit cleaning wipes, then just trimmed whayever was too..clumpy! He was a freak though he loved being washed and trimmed! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

lol- honey likes being brushed and washed??? odd bunny!


----------



## ItalianFashion

wow so they can take the dustbaths like chinchillas. Thanks for sharing that info.   The only time I really had to bathe luigi was after he jumped in the toilet.  I was scared he would get sick from germs since they lick the fur when its wet.  It was his bottom half.  He was already wet so I think thats why he did not really try to fight with me about it.


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ I would wash them too if they jumped in there


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Big Hello Kitty/Sanrio fan here! I have bought several accessories with the Sugarbunnies on it. They are bunny characters that love baking donuts and other desserts. LOL! I sometimes buy Cinnamaroll stuff, even though he is technically a dog, because he looks like a white bunny with his huge floppy ears.



omg Pond, ever since you said that, I have been looking up Sugarbunnies products on ebay and I LOVE THEM ALL.  You've started a new obsession! 

Post your pictures of the accessories you have!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> omg Pond, ever since you said that, I have been looking up Sugarbunnies products on ebay and I LOVE THEM ALL. You've started a new obsession!
> 
> Post your pictures of the accessories you have!


 
^^^ bellapsyd - They're so cute, aren't they?  Glad to be an enabler! I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## babylicious

all the bunnies in here are soo cute!

heres my bunny


----------



## ItalianFashion

babylicious said:


> all the bunnies in here are soo cute!
> 
> heres my bunny


 


He is adorable.  I did not even know they had calico colored bunnies!  Do you have to shave his fur on the boday or does he just have long hair on the head?


----------



## bellapsyd

babylicious- omg SO cute. Is he a lionhead?!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

omg HE IS PRECIOUS! That is a beautiful color on him too! aww he'll truly look like a lionhead when he gets older! what's his name? 

also, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi guys I will not be on as much for the next 18 days my husband will be here for leave and we are staying at different places and visiting relatives.


----------



## sinniebunnie

=) check out my bunnys myspace.. theres a video of her on there heh

babylicious- i have that cage too!


----------



## kirsten

*babylicious* and *sinniebunnie* your babies are sooooo adorable!


----------



## ItalianFashion

sinniebunnie said:


> =) check out my bunnys myspace.. theres a video of her on there heh
> 
> babylicious- i have that cage too!


 

Welcome ... Like your bunny!  I used to have one of those marchioro cages for my guineas. The tommy 120. They are nice!


----------



## bellapsyd

Have fun visiting relatives ItalianFashion!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

YAY *sinniebunnie*- you found us!!!!  I love how we've been getting new bunnies in here often recently!  Love all the lionheads!


----------



## omgblonde

babylicious said:


> all the bunnies in here are soo cute!
> 
> heres my bunny



Awwww, what a cutie!!



ItalianFashion said:


> Hi guys I will not be on as much for the next 18 days my husband will be here for leave and we are staying at different places and visiting relatives.



Oh wow, have a good time!!! 



sinniebunnie said:


> =) check out my bunnys myspace.. theres a video of her on there heh
> 
> babylicious- i have that cage too!



Awww, she looks so much like my rabbit, Honey! 


& totally off the topic of bunnies.. but I'm telling everyone who will listen haha. I just won VIP tickets to meet The Backstreet Boys!!! I already had 5th row seats for their concert but now I get to go to soundcheck and meet them before hand!! eeeek!!


----------



## bellapsyd

lol- YAY omgblonde!!!


----------



## babylicious

aww thanks for the comments guys! yea he is a lionhead so i dont have to shave him or anything.. hes naturally puffy around the mane and short throughout the body. His name is baby ( a very generic name that i gave him when i was in hs ) i love my baby


----------



## jellybebe

Wow such cute new bunnies we have on here! My bunny is being soooo cute these days, cuddling on the bed and couch with me.


----------



## jellybebe

*So sorry for the delay RAOK buddies, here is my info:

Your Age range- mid-20s
 
Do you have a bunny- YES!!!

Is it (are they) male or female- He's a male blue-eyed white Netherland dwarf!

What's his/her birthday (or adoption day)- Evander's bday is May 20th, 2005. I adopted him in July 2005.

What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.)- he loves playing with my keys, chewing on wicker bowls, chewing cardboard and he loves oats (but he's not allowed to eat them  )

What is your favorite bag brand- LV, though I want a Chanel jumbo flap and I'm eyeing the Fendi something or other (Frame Bag or something)

What is your favorite Store- I'm Canadian, so I don't have a lot of the same stores as in the US or EU - I like Holt Renfrew (it's like Neiman Marcus or BG), Aritzia, Target is awesome (none in Canada though), Kitson in LA and little boutiques

What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)- I like this local breeder of dwarf hotot's blog - it's electric bunny.net, and I also like this local rescue & advocacy group - it's vrra.org. They always have pics of bunnies to adopt or foster, bunny tips and upcoming events.

 Do you collect anything- vintage Nancy Drews, charm bracelets, cute bunny clothing, some Tokidoki stuff, I've started getting into Sanrio stuff, and I like hoodies

Your favorite color- ballerina pink  What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.)- maybe some kind of wicker toy or tunnel for him to chew? He doesn't really enjoy bunny toys too much, he thinks he is too smart for them! Um... puppy pads for when he has to go to the vet (I line his carrier with them), a soft blanky or bed, I love bunny magazines and books (I have the House Rabbit handbook, though) or any pics of cute bunnies

Describe your bunny's personality- Evander is mostly a little angel. He's super cute and knows it though, so sometimes he can be kind of mischievous and bratty. He always has to know who's in the house, so if visitors come over, he makes it known that this is his house. He's very curious and sorta jealous - when I come home from trips, he has to sniff me to make sure I haven't touched other bunnies or animals. He's also very very loving and extremely smart. He knows his name (but doesn't always come when called), he demands food at certain times (but will resort to begging), he likes to give kisses and he will sit on the couch or jump on the bed to let me know when he wants cuddles. He likes his space but prefers to be around people. He also loves heights but hates to be picked up or have his feet touched. 

 Describe YOU 
(likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!)- I'm a grad student, I love to read local (Canadian) and early 20th-century American fiction, I'm into epidemiological research and health-related current events. I also love to shop, hang out with my bf, play with my bunny (of course), work out and try new restaurants. I also love makeup (Stila, NARS, Too Faced and Dior), clothes, accessories (Hermes scarves, locks & keys) and anything girly! 
*


----------



## omgblonde

Seems like we're all girly girls in here! 
I'm so excited to shop for my buddy, I have a few ideas already, I hope they like what I get them! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

oh I know!  me too!!!  Love shopping!!!

I feel like everyone described what they collect, etc. better than I did- buddy if I didn't give enough information, you can ask me anonymously on elfster.com!


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah I'm not sure if I gave enough info either.. but at the same time I didn't want to be like 'I like this, this and this.' so they feel like they have to get me that! hahaha.


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


> Here is a pic of Chester on her own in daylight.



*Kavnadoo*- do you know what breed your Chester is?  I was never certain of my Frankie, but I think he was a Cinnamon


----------



## jellybebe

Yay I have some good ideas of what to get for my buddy, since I have a feeling we like the same things!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

omgblonde, is that BSB in your sig picture?? they look familiar!


----------



## omgblonde

It is indeed BSB! There's only 4 of them now because Kevin left.


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha ha! My fave boy band ever was Take That. Then Robbie Williams left.


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone have any really good advice o n getting a bunny to bond with you?  My Sarafina is a little skittish (don't know her past history).  It's partly my fault as I haven't had much time to work with her, but I'm so used to my other bunnies running to me, not being afraid of me!!!

PS- thin mints are delish!  ::shoves face with another one:: <--- working on final steps of thesis=stress and procrastination!


----------



## omgblonde

I didn't really like Take That back in the day, I think I was too young. I really like their newer stuff though. But I still love The Backstreet Boys, haha.

Sorry Bella, I don't have any tips for you. How long have you had her? I didn't give Honey a chance to be afraid of me, I was carrying him around and petting him constantly from day 1, lol. Good luck with your Thesis!


----------



## jellybebe

I just started a bit of shopping for my RAOK buddy! Muhahahahaha they are gonna love what I have so far!!! 

As for bonding with a skittish bunny, do you leave her cage open for long periods so she can just sort of check things out on her own terms? You are probably a pro at all this stuff, but I know you are supposed to avoid sudden movements, don't tap the floor, don't speak too loudly around her and use a higher pitch when speaking to her so she doesn't think you're angry. Let her come to you, don't reach out suddenly and try to pet her, otherwise she will run away. Sounds like she might have been hurt or neglected previously - in my experience, bunnies are quite bold and dominant animals as long as they know they are safe. Giving her a massage might be helpful, then rewarding her with a treat afterward. There is this massage technique called the "T-Touch" where you use your middle & index finger and move them in a circular motion over her body. HTH.

PS Good luck with your thesis! My prof was just going over the main differences between a PsyD and a PhD in psych. No one in the class had ever heard of a PsyD before until I thought of you and realized that's what your username must mean! (My prof works at Adler, so she gets the heads-up on US stuff.)


----------



## jimmyneyugn

my friend and i were wondering.. how do rabbits.. or all animals really.. how do they know how to drink out of a water bottle??? lol. like.. how is it bred into their genes?? from dogs to mice to anything really.. it doesn't drip water (that much or at all).. so how do they know? bottle waters don't exist in the wild! hahaha.. weird pondering, but i'd like to know of others that thought the same!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

bellapsyd said:


> anyone have any really good advice o n getting a bunny to bond with you?  My Sarafina is a little skittish (don't know her past history).  It's partly my fault as I haven't had much time to work with her, but I'm so used to my other bunnies running to me, not being afraid of me!!!
> 
> PS- thin mints are delish!  ::shoves face with another one:: <--- working on final steps of thesis=stress and procrastination!



try getting them to learn you smell and your ways.. and offering them treats/toys/food. they may reject it at first, but if you just put it in their cage/home and let them learn that you were the one that gave it to them, they'll realize you're good & safe. where do your other buns sleep at night? my Diva sleeps with me (not with with me.. but her cage is in my room always, and she's with me at all times), so she knows me. from the day i brought her home, she's been pretty comfortable with me.. 

iono.. good luck though! i know it's distressing when an animal doesn't like you at first.. but they'll get there!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> *Kavnadoo*- do you know what breed your Chester is?  I was never certain of my Frankie, but I think he was a Cinnamon



I believe she isn't a pure bred. I was told netherland dwarf but she looks nothing like one and is double the size of one.


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for the advice.  Sarafina knows me and does run up to me, but (i guess i should have explained it better), she won't lie down to be pet like the others will.  I guess it's just a part of her personality.  I can tell she really wants a bunny friend, but my Chester apparently doesn't want a friend...I feel bad for her!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> I just started a bit of shopping for my RAOK buddy! Muhahahahaha they are gonna love what I have so far!!!


  Wooohoo! I'm going to start shopping for mine tonight. I've already been making notes on what stuff they might like!


----------



## caruava

Here is a pic of a mini-lop bunny (siamese sable) that I might be getting in 2 weeks.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww, what a little cutie! His ears look so tiny, aww!!


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


> Here is a pic of a mini-lop bunny (siamese sable) that I might be getting in 2 weeks.




omg- so cute!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Love the mini lop! I almost got one once, they are so darn cute! So I guess there are bunnies who don't want friends? I have a feeling Evander is one of them. I feel bad because he is left alone during the day on weekdays but he doesn't seem to want a friend. He got jealous when he smelled other bunnies on me once and will now always sniff me when I go away for a few days!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Love the mini lop! I almost got one once, they are so darn cute! So I guess there are bunnies who don't want friends? I have a feeling Evander is one of them. I feel bad because he is left alone during the day on weekdays but he doesn't seem to want a friend. He got jealous when he smelled other bunnies on me once and will now always sniff me when I go away for a few days!



My chester is like that, but after his partner died he was so depressed.  Event though he won't bond with Sarafina, he is much happier having her around.  Once I brought her home, he began to binky again and always lies in front of her cage when he is out.  If I let them both out at the same time,however, fur flies!  Take Evander to your local shelter and have him go on "speed dates"...usually shelter people are pretty knowledgeable about finding a bunny that matches your bunnies personality to bond properly (I just fell in love with Sarafina and her story broke my heart so I had to have her)

PS- Jelly- you're right my name does stand for my degree!


----------



## jellybebe

^Hm so maybe Chester and Sarafina will bond in time? I've heard stories like that too. I'll have to see about getting Evander a friend. I would love to, but my bf doesn't like the idea. Oh and Bella try the bunny massage. It's how I taught Evander how to sit still when he was little. He used to have bunny ADHD (seriously) and would only sit still when I massaged him. Now he spends most of the day sitting around, but that's another story...


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^Hm so maybe Chester and Sarafina will bond in time? I've heard stories like that too. I'll have to see about getting Evander a friend. I would love to, but my bf doesn't like the idea. Oh and Bella try the bunny massage. It's how I taught Evander how to sit still when he was little. He used to have *bunny ADHD* (seriously) and would only sit still when I massaged him. Now he spends most of the day sitting around, but that's another story...



LOL!!!!  I do have the book on bunny massage (T-touch).  I need to read it though.  I also have the book on training bunnies with clicker training.  Now to actually find the time to sit and read for fun...!

Since you had personal success with it, I'm definitely going to whip out the book and try it!


Oh and *Kirsten,* totally off topic, but I just got a French Blue Bbag.  Bought from a co-worker! I'm addicted.  Need to get around to taking pictures!


----------



## babylicious

kavnadoo said:


> Here is a pic of a mini-lop bunny (siamese sable) that I might be getting in 2 weeks.




how cuteee!


----------



## bellapsyd

just bought something for my buddy!!!


----------



## caruava

kavnadoo said:


> Here is a pic of a mini-lop bunny (siamese sable) that I might be getting in 2 weeks.



Thanks, isn't he a cutie! Anyway I will definitely be getting him. He's a pure bred mini lop, quite a drive for me to get him but it will be worth it. I've got to wait till the 26th of April, not sure if I can! 

Now all I need is a name... Would love to name him Chester, but I can't. I'll be thinking of my other bunny too much.  Anyone have any name suggestions? Preferably a 2 syllable name?


----------



## singerangel

Awww... that mini lop is soooo cute! Congrats on getting him! When I was little, we were planning a move to QLD from NSW in Aus. My parents promised me we could get a bunny after we moved, but then once we got to QLD... we discovered that they're illegal up here! they're considered a pest. I was sooo devastated and have wanted one ever since! I'd probably get a mini lop eared too, or something similar- I think they're the cutest!


----------



## caruava

Lol I was just thinking URMmm that when I read, "we were planning a move to QLD from NSW in Aus. My parents promised me we could get a bunny after we moved". I personally think the netherlands are the cutest but the mini lops just have the best temperments. The netherlands can be a bit flighty though they are very cute and lovable, but the mini lops are very affectionate and much better in that aspect.


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks, isn't he a cutie! Anyway I will definitely be getting him. He's a pure bred mini lop, quite a drive for me to get him but it will be worth it. I've got to wait till the 26th of April, not sure if I can!
> 
> Now all I need is a name... Would love to name him Chester, but I can't. I'll be thinking of my other bunny too much.  Anyone have any name suggestions? Preferably a 2 syllable name?




What about Charcoal?


----------



## jellybebe

Just went and did a bit of shopping again today! I can't help it - everywhere I go, I see something cute for my buddy! This is too fun and we still have a month to go, uh oh...

Oh Bella congrats on the new BBag! They always look so fun and edgy. I read about clicker training in a mag but it's too late now for Evander.

Hey everyone, check out bunny agility training! It's like obstacle training for bunnies! It just proves how smart bunnies really are!

Kavnadoo yes Netherland dwarves don't have the best rep for being calm, but my bunny who's a purebred ND is soooooo calm and gentle! He can get a bit hyper and worked up over random things, but he loves to be cuddled and will spend hours sitting on my bed or the couch! I woke up at 3 am this morning and the bunny was sitting beside my bed. He proceeded to jump onto the bed for cuddles and was still there when I woke up again at 6!


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ oh my gosh Jelly!  I would love it if mine did that!  Their house is taller than my bed, but pushed up against the end of my bed- so what they do is rest on top of their mansion and sleep while looking down on me.  When I am at my desk typing, Chester always lies right next to the chair (have to be careful!) and keeps an eye on me!

Bunny agility training sounds interesting- I'm going to have to google it while procrastinating on (another) paper tonight!  Thanks for the distraction Jelly!!!

PS- I'm beginning to think I put too much time in between this RAOK- I want to ship out stuff now!!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^But the timeframe is good, it gives us lots of time to send things out and lots of time for them to arrive! Should we reveal ourselves in the package or on here?


----------



## bellapsyd

let's take a vote!

I vote for on here after everyone has their gifts posted (since we are so small, by process of elimination people may figure out their buddy)


----------



## jellybebe

You know what is so weird? Since Evander has been eating better, his eye isn't running at all!


----------



## omgblonde

I think my package will be obvious with some huge customs form haha, but on here sounds good to me too! But it's going to be SO hard! I'm dying to be like 'MY BUDDY IS____!!!!!!' right now! LOL

I got the first present for my buddy today, I hope she likes it.. I got the same thing for me too so we'll be twins! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> You know what is so weird? Since Evander has been eating better, his eye isn't running at all!



Thats great!!!!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

i JUST realized theres a RAOK going on. oh well... i'm broke as a joke anyway. i hardly have enough money to buy more food and treats for Diva as it is to buy food for myself or treats for others!


----------



## bellapsyd

hey frozen!  We started it awhile ago when there weren't many of us on the thread.  Hopefully if it all goes well we'll do another one later and more people will join!


----------



## jellybebe

Anyone else's bunny(ies) purr a lot?


----------



## bellapsyd

YES!  and my Sarafina sneezes a lot and LOUDLY- she's going to the vet to see if she needs to be on allergy meds!  Poor girl!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey sneezes sometimes, it's so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

heehee- i just realized *Jelly *that both you and I have our avatar as our bunny with one of our LV pieces!


----------



## jellybebe

^I need to take a new pic, but Evander won't hold still! Ideally I'd like to get one of him at least facing something and looking at it, but it's not going to happen. If he sees an accessory in his way, he will use his mouth (and teeth) to move it! Which wallet is that, Bella? Do you use it everyday? I'm planning to get the MC zippy coin purse when it comes out Tuesday. 

Hey does anyone here have collection pics? I've been too lazy (and shy) to post mine yet.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ It's the MC Koala.  I do use it everyday and it's new...but I'm looking at a framboise french purse instead now!  I'm in love with vernis and stalking ebay trying to get all the colors!

I don't have a collection thread.  I have a few "look what I got" threads and in pictures only threads I've contributed to coach and balenciaga.  I've also contributed to LV for look what's in my bag and bags in action, but that's it.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^I need to take a new pic, but Evander won't hold still! Ideally I'd like to get one of him at least facing something and looking at it, but it's not going to happen. If he sees an accessory in his way, he will use his mouth (and teeth) to move it! Which wallet is that, Bella? Do you use it everyday? I'm planning to get the MC zippy coin purse when it comes out Tuesday.
> 
> Hey does anyone here have collection pics? I've been too lazy (and shy) to post mine yet.


 
^^^ *Jellybebe,* which color MC zippy coin purse are you getting? I really love this new small wallet, but I can't decide if I should get the white or the black one. I'm currently using the LV Eugenie wallet, but it is too big for some of my bags. The zippy coin purse seems perfect!

In the past, I have done Coach or Chanel collection pics, but I haven't updated them. I haven't done an LV collection pic yet.


----------



## jellybebe

^I'm dying for a white one. I'm going to try and get one tomorrow (they are released on Tuesday but someone in my city got hers early) but my SA isn't working tomorrow, so wish me luck! I have no clue about colour combos, not sure what to look for.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG this is so cute - I just ordered it! I can't wait for it to arrive! It's a little charm bracelet with Hello Kitty dressed in a pink bunny suit!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhh I want one!!!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> What about Charcoal?



Thanks *Bella!* Well I've kinda decided not to go with colours, he's more brown if anything. My bf recommended shadow but I think I've decided on Russell. I know I know, not a very 'bunny-like' name, but I absolutely love Russell Peters and he's brown as well so Russell it is then! Though when ever I look at photos of my bunny I kinda say waassell... Can't wait to pick him up!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kavnadoo yes Netherland dwarves don't have the best rep for being calm, but my bunny who's a purebred ND is soooooo calm and gentle! He can get a bit hyper and worked up over random things, but he loves to be cuddled and will spend hours sitting on my bed or the couch! I woke up at 3 am this morning and the bunny was sitting beside my bed. He proceeded to jump onto the bed for cuddles and was still there when I woke up again at 6!



WOW... That's amazing, I guess I put it down to your putting in a lot of time into looking after your bunny, which is why he's so affectionate towards you. I really hope that my new bunny will be as affectionate. My previous 2 were pretty jumpy (they weren't pure bred, apparently pure bred mini-lops have good temperament) and didn't like me carrying them at all. 

The person whom I'm getting my bunny from says that her bunnies are all like dogs and come running to her for cuddles. I's really really love to have that with my bunny since it's impossible to have a dog where I am living at the moment.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> OMG this is so cute - I just ordered it! I can't wait for it to arrive! It's a little charm bracelet with Hello Kitty dressed in a pink bunny suit!



That's so cute! And in one of my favourite colours as well.


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks *Bella!* Well I've kinda decided not to go with colours, he's more brown if anything. My bf recommended shadow but I think I've decided on Russell. I know I know, not a very 'bunny-like' name, but I absolutely love Russell Peters and he's brown as well so Russell it is then! Though when ever I look at photos of my bunny I kinda say waassell... Can't wait to pick him up!




Ohhh super cute!  One of my babies is named Chester- not very bunny like either.  Although his real name is Cestaro (Italian), we just call him Chester to make it easier...more American


----------



## jellybebe

^I love naming animals non-animal names (as you can probably tell). OMG today I had the most embarrassing bunny-related moment. I was going to kick his furry butt! I went to the gym this morning and just grabbed a hoodie because it's getting warm out, no more need for a jacket. Anyway, I was wearing my hoodie around the gym and I took it off when I got warm. While it was lying on the floor, I happened to glance down at it and noticed a HUGE pee stain on the front! It was sooo embarrassing because I'm sure other people saw it and probably thought I was a slob or something. Also, I didn't have anything else to wear on top, it was too cold for just a tank top and I had errands to run after the gym! I guess Evander snuck into my closet and peed on it (he's not allowed in there for that reason)!!! I could picture him laughing and hoping he wouldn't get caught that day. What a little brat! But how could I stay mad?


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks *Bella!* Well I've kinda decided not to go with colours, he's more brown if anything. My bf recommended shadow but I think I've decided on Russell. I know I know, not a very 'bunny-like' name, but I absolutely love Russell Peters and he's brown as well so Russell it is then! Though when ever I look at photos of my bunny I kinda say waassell... Can't wait to pick him up!


 

Ha ha ha Russell Peters is from Canada! He's pretty funny.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> ^I love naming animals non-animal names (as you can probably tell). OMG today I had the most embarrassing bunny-related moment. I was going to kick his furry butt! I went to the gym this morning and just grabbed a hoodie because it's getting warm out, no more need for a jacket. Anyway, I was wearing my hoodie around the gym and I took it off when I got warm. While it was lying on the floor, I happened to glance down at it and noticed a HUGE pee stain on the front! It was sooo embarrassing because I'm sure other people saw it and probably thought I was a slob or something. Also, I didn't have anything else to wear on top, it was too cold for just a tank top and I had errands to run after the gym! I guess Evander snuck into my closet and peed on it (he's not allowed in there for that reason)!!! I could picture him laughing and hoping he wouldn't get caught that day. What a little brat! But how could I stay mad?



LOL, I discovered the same thing this weekend! Luckily he only peed on the hoodie I wear for lounging around the house.

Naughty Evander!! Hope you weren't too embarassed!


----------



## bellapsyd

hmmm, I have this experience but instead of pee stains, I find random holes chewed into all my clothing


----------



## stell_lala

Hi Bunny Lovers  newbie/bunny owner here usually "lurking" in the LV forum  attached are some pics of my babies all grown up now


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha ha Russell Peters is from Canada! He's pretty funny.



I absolutely LOVE Russell Peters...  He's so so funny. So bummed that my best friend didn't tell me that he was at the bar that she was working that night after his show. I would have so turned up at 2am just for a photo with him.

Hehe, that's pretty funny what your Evander did. I would have been so embarrassed. Not cos of the look of the stain but more the smell! Naughty bunny!


----------



## caruava

*Stell_lala* like your avatar. If I ever did that to a bunny I think I would get nipped!


----------



## stell_lala

kavnadoo said:


> *Stell_lala* like your avatar. If I ever did that to a bunny I think I would get nipped!


 
I used to get nipped when they're younger but as the bond gets stronger between owner and bunny, the nipping stopped (for me that is) in fact they enjoy their cheek massages lots


----------



## omgblonde

Awww your bunnies are so cute Stell_lala!! Your avatar is hilarious!


----------



## stell_lala

omgblonde said:


> Awww your bunnies are so cute Stell_lala!! Your avatar is hilarious!


 

that's my handsome buck saying "cheeeseee" anyway, here are 2 other pics of my babygirl in her sometimes "hot babe" days and "granny" days. 

a bit off topic, btw is that you in the avatar? if so, you look like lindsay lohan!


----------



## jellybebe

stell_lala said:


> Hi Bunny Lovers  newbie/bunny owner here usually "lurking" in the LV forum  attached are some pics of my babies all grown up now


 

OMG too cute! Welcome! My bunny has a baby pic like yours with all the siblings from his litter too! They all look like little mice!


----------



## stell_lala

jellybebe said:


> OMG too cute! Welcome! My bunny has a baby pic like yours with all the siblings from his litter too! They all look like little mice!


 
Hi jellybebe, thanks for the welcome  oh they sure looks like little mice when their mum just gave birth to them! pink little squirmy furless babies hehe... i think they look better with their fur on!


----------



## bellapsyd

stell_la - omg sooo cute!!!!


----------



## penance

so does anybody else's bunny sleep in their little box? He was super stubborn last night he wouldn't budge. Thank god I had just changed it so it was still clean


----------



## stell_lala

Yeah they're cute  in fact all bunnies are too cute esp. when you see them happy. Don't you ladies just love it when they flop to their side with a loud THUD, with their legs all stretched out and their sleepy heads on the floor contented bunnies!


----------



## stell_lala

penance said:


> so does anybody else's bunny sleep in their little box? He was super stubborn last night he wouldn't budge. Thank god I had just changed it so it was still clean


 

Umm.. mine only do it when he/she is not feeling so good :s it's a warning sign for me when i see them sleeping in their litter pan. For my bunnies, that usually means uh oh I've got problem pooping or pee-ing. I hope your bunny's alright  but do check to see if your bunny manages to pee or poo though.


----------



## bellapsyd

stell_lala said:


> Yeah they're cute  in fact all bunnies are too cute esp. when you see them happy. Don't you ladies just love it when they flop to their side with a loud THUD, with their legs all stretched out and their sleepy heads on the floor contented bunnies!



YES- someone here calls it the "dead bunny flop"


----------



## bellapsyd

penance said:


> so does anybody else's bunny sleep in their little box? He was super stubborn last night he wouldn't budge. Thank god I had just changed it so it was still clean



Mine sleep on a ledge in their condo with blankets


**Kirsten*- how are Scout and Sailor?  I saw you came super close to winning best bunny condo!


----------



## pond23

stell_lala said:


> Hi Bunny Lovers  newbie/bunny owner here usually "lurking" in the LV forum  attached are some pics of my babies all grown up now


 
Welcome *stell_lala*! Your bunny photos are adorable! Always nice to see another bun lover!


----------



## pond23

penance said:


> so does anybody else's bunny sleep in their little box? He was super stubborn last night he wouldn't budge. Thank god I had just changed it so it was still clean


 
I've never seen any of bunny's sleeping in their litter pan. They usually sleep on the rug or in their wooden 'teepee'.


----------



## penance

Maybe I have a weird bunny but BV looks fine this afternoon like his usual self.


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ good!!!


----------



## miss gucci

this was my bunny..




here with me..


----------



## miss gucci

here some more pic..


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- he is so adorable and distinctive looking!!!!!  thanks for the pictures!!! what's his name?


----------



## caruava

Gorgeous!!! The poor bugger looks so stunned in the first pic, lol.


----------



## jellybebe

I had to share this pic, which I posted in my LV thread. Evander looks sooooo cute here! I'd just gotten home from LV and he was following me around looking for cuddles although he was clearly very sleepy! 







PS: What do you think of my 2 inclusion bracelets together? I'm not 100% sure about the pink but turquoise is a keeper!


----------



## pond23

penance said:


> Maybe I have a weird bunny but BV looks fine this afternoon like his usual self.


 
^^^ Oh good *penance*! A lot of bunnies have their quirks.


----------



## pond23

miss gucci said:


> here some more pic..
> 
> ^^^ What cute photos *miss gucci*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jellybebe

stell_lala said:


> Yeah they're cute  in fact all bunnies are too cute esp. when you see them happy. Don't you ladies just love it when they flop to their side with a loud THUD, with their legs all stretched out and their sleepy heads on the floor contented bunnies!


 

Isn't it so funny that they can't ever go down gradually, they just drop! I laugh every time!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> I had to share this pic, which I posted in my LV thread. Evander looks sooooo cute here! I'd just gotten home from LV and he was following me around looking for cuddles although he was clearly very sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: What do you think of my 2 inclusion bracelets together? I'm not 100% sure about the pink but turquoise is a keeper!


 
^^^ jellybebe, Evander looks so angelic in that photo! He is so precious!

The turquoise and pink LV inclusion bracelets really complement each other. I actually really like the pink one. It's such a soft, cute, girly shade. 

Did you get the white zippy coin purse? I haven't been to the LV forum yet today.


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> ^^^ jellybebe, Evander looks so angelic in that photo! He is so precious!
> 
> The turquoise and pink LV inclusion bracelets really complement each other. I actually really like the pink one. It's such a soft, cute, girly shade.
> 
> Did you get the white zippy coin purse? I haven't been to the LV forum yet today.


 

I sure did! It's super cute. Plus it will give my shoulder a much-needed break! (My azur zippy is PACKED full of stuff.) Here's the pic:


----------



## caruava

Awwwww.... Evander is just precious! Likeing the new LV additions. I thought it was just my bunnies that did the whole thud on the floor when the fall on their side to sleep!


----------



## stell_lala

awww... cute bunnies! the white bunny looks like a fluffy soft toy beside the zippy hehe! All these bunnies just gives you the urge to want to cuddle them BUT as if they would let us do that probably will just squirm away.


----------



## jellybebe

^I just wish mine was bigger so I could give him a real hug! I put my arms around him and he licks my shoulder. He loves being hugged and cuddled, just don't pick him up!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> I sure did! It's super cute. Plus it will give my shoulder a much-needed break! (My azur zippy is PACKED full of stuff.) Here's the pic:


 
^^^ Oh, I love this! I have to get this soon! It is so cute, especially in the white MC! And, Evander looks so peaceful and cute next to the zippy coin purse.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> I had to share this pic, which I posted in my LV thread. Evander looks sooooo cute here! I'd just gotten home from LV and he was following me around looking for cuddles although he was clearly very sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: What do you think of my 2 inclusion bracelets together? I'm not 100% sure about the pink but turquoise is a keeper!



I love them!! Keep the both! Evander looks sooo cute! 

Your bunny is adorable too *Miss Gucci!*


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> I sure did! It's super cute. Plus it will give my shoulder a much-needed break! (My azur zippy is PACKED full of stuff.) Here's the pic:



LOL he looks like he has no legs! Sooo cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> I had to share this pic, which I posted in my LV thread. Evander looks sooooo cute here! I'd just gotten home from LV and he was following me around looking for cuddles although he was clearly very sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: What do you think of my 2 inclusion bracelets together? I'm not 100% sure about the pink but turquoise is a keeper!





jellybebe said:


> I sure did! It's super cute. Plus it will give my shoulder a much-needed break! (My azur zippy is PACKED full of stuff.) Here's the pic:




Jelly- Keep both bracelets!! They are gorgeous!  I've been dying for some, but can't justify the price (and I just bought some new things!)

Evander is soooo cute!  Like a fuzzy toy! DO you ever jsut want to pick them up and blow raspberry's on their furry belly? LOL- man would they get mad!


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks for the comments! I think I'm gonna take the pink back though, it's very expensive for something I don't absolutely adore. The turquoise is a keeper though, so pretty!

My bunny would literally kick me in the face if I tried to kiss his tummy!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- looks like you were able to get new pics with Evander facing the camera! I love that us bunny people have bunny pics with our bags!  Anyone else have some to post?

I understand what you mean about the $- I just bought a framboise zippy so I'm broke- but one of my HG's which is special order suddenly was offered to me...it sucked!  I made the purchase anyway so now I am b-r-o-k-e 

PS-Jelly- what do you put in your makeup bag?  I'm really wanting a violette one...


----------



## omgblonde

How much were they if you don't mind me asking Jelly? I'm in love!


----------



## omgblonde

So, Honey decided to follow suit & pose!














He hated the sunglasses and threw them off and started to chew(!!!) them right after I took the picture! hahah.


----------



## jellybebe

Ha ha love the pics Omgblonde! I really wanted that bag back when it first came out but I had no $. The inclusions are $370 CAD, which is probably about... 185 pounds? 

Oh Bella you got a framboise zippy? LOVE that colour, unfortunately I got into LV just a bit too late for the framboise. The zippy would definitely be awesome in framboise. I WL for the agenda forever, but it never materialized. But I have now realized that the PM agenda is waaay too small for me. BTW what was your HG?

Oh yeah and I haven't used my gold makeup case yet. I'm planning to use it as a clutch when I go out for my bf's bday dinner. I hope my MC zippy coin purse will fit in it. On a day to day basis, I use an azur mini pochette for makeup. When I get home I can post a pic of what I put inside it. It fits a lot! I know the miroir/vernis cosmetic case fits the same amount.


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh very expensive then! They look so pretty though.

I got the bag last year at an outlet, I've kind of gone off it now though, I've only used it about twice.. it's really awkward to carry around because the handles aren't big enough to go over your shoulder!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> So, Honey decided to follow suit & pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hated the sunglasses and threw them off and started to chew(!!!) them right after I took the picture! hahah.


 
^^^ Sooo cute omgblonde! You guys have inspired me take some photos of my bunnies with some of my bags. I hope they don't take a bite though out of my bags when I'm not looking. A chunk missing out of a LV or Chanel bag is a big no-no!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Oooh very expensive then! They look so pretty though.
> 
> I got the bag last year at an outlet, I've kind of gone off it now though, I've only used it about twice.. it's really awkward to carry around because the handles aren't big enough to go over your shoulder!


 

Ah yes... the great handheld vs. shoulder bag debate. The shape very much resembles the LV speedy, which is an extremely popular bag. I have 2 myself, but they are pretty useless to me on account of the lack of shoulder straps.


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> So, Honey decided to follow suit & pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hated the sunglasses and threw them off and started to chew(!!!) them right after I took the picture! hahah.



Ahhh! Ok- so I am going to have to get in on this!  I'll try to get some soon.  Omgblonde- Love the overshines- I had a tortiseshell pair.  I really wanted the Boston Girly!




jellybebe said:


> Oh Bella you got a framboise zippy? LOVE that colour, unfortunately I got into LV just a bit too late for the framboise. The zippy would definitely be awesome in framboise. I WL for the agenda forever, but it never materialized. But I have now realized that the PM agenda is waaay too small for me. BTW what was your HG?
> 
> Oh yeah and I haven't used my gold makeup case yet. I'm planning to use it as a clutch when I go out for my bf's bday dinner. I hope my MC zippy coin purse will fit in it. On a day to day basis, I use an azur mini pochette for makeup. When I get home I can post a pic of what I put inside it. It fits a lot! I know the miroir/vernis cosmetic case fits the same amount.



Well, I've recently gotten into Bbags and since pink is my favorite color, I'd give a left arm t o find a great '05 magenta bag.  I realized (through browsing the forum) that Belen Echandia has fabulous leathers like Bal, so another tPFer special ordered a fuchsia stroke me medium (a few women here contacted the creater for an order in this color) and decided it wasn't for her- I got it for a GREAT deal...new AND a special order not available for regular purchase!

My LV HG would be something in Fuchsia as well!  I got the framboise zippy from a tPFer as well- I'll post pics with those and my bunnies as soon as I receive them in the mail!!!!



omgblonde said:


> I got the bag last year at an outlet, I've kind of gone off it now though, I've only used it about twice.. it's really awkward to carry around because the handles aren't big enough to go over your shoulder!



See, I lvoe my speedys b/c I am not a fan of the shoulder bag unless it's something like a laptop bag.  I hold everything!



pond23 said:


> ^^^ Sooo cute omgblonde! You guys have inspired me take some photos of my bunnies with some of my bags. I hope they don't take a bite though out of my bags when I'm not looking. A chunk missing out of a LV or Chanel bag is a big no-no!



LOL- I've lost an LV to this.....


----------



## bellapsyd

ps- Jelly- I would love to see how much the pochette holds as I am seriously thinking of feeding my vernis addiction and buying a makeup bag.


----------



## jellybebe

Okay. I will take a pic right now. Hang on...


----------



## caruava

*omgblonde* LOVE the photos!!! THE last one with the sunnies takes the cake. 
1 more week till I pick up russell...


----------



## bellapsyd

Sarafina and my agenda:











In the LV agenda reference thread- I posted a bunch of pics of my new agenda pages, but here is one:


----------



## jellybebe

Ok here it is. I've got:
pills
band-aids
9 lip glosses (forgive me, I'm a lipgloss junkie, not to mention these are constantly being rotated/replaced by new ones)
floss
hair clips
hair elastic

And there's still room for a bit more, like a pen and another lip gloss. I'm sort of weird in that I don't carry anything other than lip gloss make-up-wise, because I figure that aside from some powder or blotting sheets, my face is done for the day when I leave the house!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> I'm sort of weird in that I don't carry anything other than lip gloss make-up-wise, because I figure that aside from some powder or blotting sheets, my face is done for the day when I leave the house!



I'm the same. I carry nothing but lip glosses and blotting sheets.  Are those Chanel glosses?   Are they worth the $?


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah I like the Chanel glosses. They have really pretty colours, but they don't smell nice or anything. I really like the smell of BeneFit's Glossimers (not pictured but they smell like lychee-apricot) and Bobbi Brown is pretty great too (vanilla wafer, second from the right). I'm ridiculous, I will try anything once. LipFusion is a total rip-off IMO though.


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Sooo cute omgblonde! You guys have inspired me take some photos of my bunnies with some of my bags. I hope they don't take a bite though out of my bags when I'm not looking. A chunk missing out of a LV or Chanel bag is a big no-no!


You should! How cute, a bunch of bunnies with bags pictures! Honey had my bag next to him for roughly 0.0003 seconds while I took a quick picture LOL I don't trust him at all!



jellybebe said:


> Ah yes... the great handheld vs. shoulder bag debate. The shape very much resembles the LV speedy, which is an extremely popular bag. I have 2 myself, but they are pretty useless to me on account of the lack of shoulder straps.


Oooh the Speedy is off my wishlist then! I think I want a Balenciaga or Chanel next.. so I have lots of saving to do! 



bellapsyd said:


> Well, I've recently gotten into Bbags and since pink is my favorite color, I'd give a left arm t o find a great '05 magenta bag.  I realized (through browsing the forum) that Belen Echandia has fabulous leathers like Bal, so another tPFer special ordered a fuchsia stroke me medium (a few women here contacted the creater for an order in this color) and decided it wasn't for her- I got it for a GREAT deal...new AND a special order not available for regular purchase!


OMG, that sounds stunning! Take a picture!!! 



kavnadoo said:


> *omgblonde* LOVE the photos!!! THE last one with the sunnies takes the cake.
> 1 more week till I pick up russell...


Wooo, I can't wait for littles Russell's arrival!! Haha, I love the sunnies picture too!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww, Sarafine looks so cute posing with the agenda! Love the bunny page.

I'm the same Jelly, I only carry around lipgloss with me too, I never have to reapply anything else so there's no point in carting it around with me.


----------



## jellybebe

Can't wait to see Russell as well! Do you think he'll crack politically incorrect racial jokes too?  Hey Kavnadoo I just realized you're in Aus - how did you manage to adopt a bunny there?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I had no idea so many people had bunnies! Cute!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

More bunny pics please!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have spa day Saturday- they always take new "glamour" shots of my bunnies- new ones coming soon!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ha ha I just came home and busted Evander sleeping! I was walking around my apartment calling him and he didn't appear. Finally, I found him in the bedroom doing the bunny snore! I thought he was sick at first, but he was just sleeping! When he woke up and saw me standing there, he looked seriously embarrassed!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahahah awww-the bunny snore!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^You know what I mean - when their heads bob up and down and their eyes are partially closed!


----------



## bellapsyd

yes....it kind of looks like they're on drugs actually, LOL

Anyone else's bunnies INSIST on making a massive mess of their hay and THEN eating it?


----------



## jellybebe

Well mine will move it around with his butt and dig it until it's in an ideal conformation. He will only eat the stuff at the front, as he goes to the bathroom at the back of his litterbox. 

Anyone's bunnies eat tomatoes? I gave Evander a slice of tomato this morning and he refused to touch it, but when I came home it was gone!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> yes....it kind of looks like they're on drugs actually, LOL
> 
> Anyone else's bunnies INSIST on making a massive mess of their hay and THEN eating it?


 
^^^ LOL! Puff Puff is the same way! She digs under the hay for the longest time before she eats any. She looks so cute with all of this hay all over her head. Hay goes flying right and left. It's adorable! My other 2 bunnies don't do this as much. This is Puff Puff's MO, and she's been doing it more and more. She has so much attitude when she's eating. Why, I don't know? She's a diva with 'tude.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Can't wait to see Russell as well! Do you think he'll crack politically incorrect racial jokes too?  Hey Kavnadoo I just realized you're in Aus - how did you manage to adopt a bunny there?



That's cos I'm in Melbourne and not Queensland... 

Hehe... I can't wait to get Russell!!! Oh and if he cracks jokes I will love him even more. Or at least if he can do a good Indian or Chinese accent.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> yes....it kind of looks like they're on drugs actually, LOL
> 
> Anyone else's bunnies INSIST on making a massive mess of their hay and THEN eating it?



My other bunnies would dig and dig and dig sending hay EVERYWHERE. Don't know why they did it, if it was just fun or just to find that perfect bit of hay.


----------



## omgblonde

Where has Kirsten got to lately? I haven't seen her around in here in a while!


----------



## bellapsyd

or italianfashion!


----------



## omgblonde

Come out, come out wherever you areeeeeeee!!

I did some more shopping for my buddy today, this is getting addicting!


----------



## bellapsyd

hee hee- me too!!!  I'm having so much fun!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Me too! I can't wait to send stuff out!


----------



## jellybebe

I remember Italian Fashion saying that her hubby was in town so she was going to be away for a while. I saw Kirsten in another thread she posted but that was probably like a week ago. 

I have school this weekend and it's a very heavy class so I might be around a bit less over the next couple of days too.


----------



## bellapsyd

it was spa day today!  took my bunnies for their glamour shots!  Will have new pics to post in a week or so!


----------



## caruava

^pics! I showed my boyfriend the photo that you had of 2 bunnies next to each other, the one where 1 bunny had an ear on the other, and he burst out laughing!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahaha!  that's a great one!  I know- I can't wait to get these back from the photographer


----------



## jellybebe

Can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## caruava

*OMG I AM PICKING UP RUSSELL IN LESS THAN 5 HOURS!!!!! Soooo excited!!!!*


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhh!!!! post pics!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Can't wait to see the new pics Bella!

Oooh wooo! let us know when Russell arrives!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Can't wait to see Russell! I remember picking up Evander - it was such a crazy day. I drove almost 8 hours there and back to get him, but it was worth it!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Wowww 8 hours?! Dedication!

I kind of got Honey on a spur of the moment thing. My dad doesn't like animals at all & I knew I had no chance of getting a dog or cat, so I decided to try asking for a bunny and did all my research online etc to show him how serious I was.. but my dad still said no!! 

So I told my mum (as we were passing a pet store LOL.. very subtle) that my dad had said I could get a bunny & asked her if we could go in to 'price' cages/supplys etc.. and inside I asked to hold a rabbit.. then it was love at first site & we took him home!

Let me tell you, it was not fun in my house that night! LOL but so worth it for my little bunny! But now my dad loves Honey to bits! He used to call him every name under the sun!


----------



## jellybebe

My bf wasn't incredibly fond of my little guy when I first got him either. He was soo tiny! I put him on my bf and he sat on his shoulder and it was so cute, but it turns out he was pooping on him! Ha ha ha ha! Now my bf absolutely loves him to pieces. They sit together on the couch every night and Evander just licks his hand or face for hours.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi missed all of you! Hubby is leaving Wed morning. We have been visiting lots of relatives. 

Stopped by my aunts several times to check on Luigi. I even snuck him in the hotel for 2 nights. He cried and stomped when I put him in the carrier .  He got used to the hotel room fast and he bunny flopped within a few hours. We put him in the bathroom at night.  He got bored and started eating the door even though he had toys , so we figured it was  best he stays at home.   He did lay with us on the bed for a while and peed on the sheet.  We took it off but when the maid came to clean no telling what she thought. 



Love all of the pics of the bunnies with bags and such! So adorable. I have bought two new Gucci blondie bags in the last few weeks .  I sold my new LV amarante makeup case to help fund.  I will have take a fast pic of him with the new bags!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ so good to see you again!!!  Have fun with hubby!!!

PS- I almost bought your amarante case (it it was on ebay)!  How funny would that have been??


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Can't wait to see Russell! I remember picking up Evander - it was such a crazy day. I drove almost 8 hours there and back to get him, but it was worth it!!!



Whoa 8 hours is a fair way. Then I again I would probably do the same thing. The breeder I got my bunny from is excellent. She doesn't do it for profit and has so many show winning bunnies. She cares so much more about the animals than the money. Even told me that she'd be happy to look after my bunny if I went away anywhere.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Wowww 8 hours?! Dedication!
> 
> I kind of got Honey on a spur of the moment thing. My dad doesn't like animals at all & I knew I had no chance of getting a dog or cat, so I decided to try asking for a bunny and did all my research online etc to show him how serious I was.. but my dad still said no!!
> 
> So I told my mum (as we were passing a pet store LOL.. very subtle) that my dad had said I could get a bunny & asked her if we could go in to 'price' cages/supplys etc.. and inside I asked to hold a rabbit.. then it was love at first site & we took him home!
> 
> Let me tell you, it was not fun in my house that night! LOL but so worth it for my little bunny! But now my dad loves Honey to bits! He used to call him every name under the sun!



WHOA...  that is daring. If I pulled a stunt like that when I was younger I think I would be having bunny stew for dinner. :s


----------



## caruava

So here are photos of my bunny. His name isn't Russell. I let someone else name him and his name is Shadow now. The gorgeous little thing is sprawled on my lap as I type this.







He was so cute on the way back. It was an hours' drive back. I drove and my boyfriend sat with Shadow in the front seat. The poor baby was scared (well he was taken from his home and was surrounded by unfamiliar noises and smells). He crawled into my boyfriend's jacket and just hid in there the whole way. His ears were just hanging out where the zip was. It was soooooo cute! Wish I had a photo.

Towards the end of the journey he must have realised that we weren't gonna hurt him and he got a bit adventurous and started popping his head out of the jacket. 

So here he is, presenting Shadow. Nice and comfy on my lap.











He is so well behaved. Already doing all his wee wees in the litter tray so no issue there. Only problem I have is him pooping all over the place. But he should settle. I've only had him for a night, and he is so good. Wasn't expecting him to go straight to the litter, was expecting accidents to be honest! He doesn't poop when he's on my lap or being carried but when he is running about, there's a trail of poop. 1 piece every 5 centimetres, lol.


----------



## caruava

Here he is with my boyfriend. I have so many sweet photos of them together. My new photo on my mobile is  of him and Shadow, Shadow on his neck tickling him. I smile every time I see it.
 





This was taken last night. I think Shadow was pretty tired.







Here he is exploring my bed. I love it when he looks up and his ears just fall back.


----------



## caruava

While I got ready for uni this morning I put him next to the sink. He was such a good boy and just sat there watching me.







He's so curious. He looks absolutely adorable when he pokes his nose out through the grill and rests his head watching me when I am doing something near by.

Here are some more pics. Also included a photo of his hutch. He's not confident enough to leave it yet but knowing bunnies it won't be long before he is sprinting all over the place. I moved my shoes just in case. I made him a little house for the upstairs. He was so terrified of going up the stairs to get to the house, but I kinda carried him and pushed him in and within minutes he was hopping in and out of it.


----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava

So these are some photos I just took. Day 2 of Shadow in his new home. This is him being really adventurous. You ladies have no idea how terrified he was of the staircase and the sound of his nails on the top floor.

This is him thinking about leaving the cage. It's as far as he got.











Little explorer...











And here are more photos, photos overload! But you know how it is, get a new pet, have a baby, you just can't stop taking photos. 

Seems like he likes his new top level. He's been in there for about 5 minutes grooming himself.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG Shadow is sooooooooo cute! I love him!!! You are going to have so much fun with your new baby!


----------



## kirsten

*kavnadoo*: shadow is adorable! Congrats on your new bun!


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


>



He is soooo adorable!  Please, keep the pictures coming- I LOVE pictures!



kirsten said:


> *kavnadoo*: shadow is adorable! Congrats on your new bun!



*Kirsten!  *SO nice to see you around again!!!


----------



## kirsten

bellapsyd said:


> *Kirsten! *SO nice to see you around again!!!


 
I always read this thread but sometimes it moves too fast to catch up. 

How have you and your bunnies been? Sailor and Scout are doing great! I think they finally are officially settled in to their new home. They don't hang out in their cage as much; they are all over their room. They have been munching on the carpet and bed sheets though. :shame:


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh, Well- I've had to drastically cut down on cell  phone usage until my new cord comes...Chester took one bite out of it and BINKIED away!  I had to laugh though, he was was gleefully happy about destroying my charger.

I've been reading about your horse riding- congrats!


----------



## kirsten

lol. That is too cute that he got so excited and happy! You can't be mad at that!


----------



## duranie70

If I am allergic to cats and dogs... think I'd be allergic to a bunny?
Are there resue places in Manhattan?


----------



## jellybebe

OMG Italian Fashion your story cracked me up! (Especially trying to imagine what the housekeeper must've thought when she changed your bunny pee-stained sheets!) Luigi sounds like a total dog! I wish Evander could be happy in a hotel room! The last time I took him on holiday with me (just the weekend!) he was so miserable, he didn't eat for 2 days after we got home.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kavnadoo -- Shadow is adorable!  Love all the pics.

Bella-  lol... yeah that was probably my amarante case. I was scared to use the thing so its better I sold it for a bag I would use.


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


>


 
Shadow is adorable *kavnadoo*! I loved looking at all of the great photos of him!  I miss the days when my bunnies were babies. It was such a precious time.


----------



## bellapsyd

duranie70 said:


> If I am allergic to cats and dogs... think I'd be allergic to a bunny?
> Are there resue places in Manhattan?



you might be.  I would definitely check it out.  My BF is deathly allergic to cats and dogs, but not to bunnies.  However, my Best Friend's brother isn't allergic to dogs or cats but has asthma attacks (severe and needs nebulizing) when any where near a bunny.

And there are MANY places in Manhattan with bunny rescues.  check www.petfinder.com and of course the House Rabbit website www.rabbit.org

also, www.bunspace.com has links to rescues.


----------



## pond23

Hi guys! Here are some cute photos of Yum Yum, when he was younger, with different little hats or baby bibs on. I thought it would be fun to post them!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL- LOVE the first one!  In the third, Yum Yum does not look overly pleased-those thumpers are going to come at ya!


----------



## jellybebe

Kavnadoo I  love how you put Shadow beside you on the sink while you got ready! He will definitely be getting more bold as he gets older, though! I remember when Evander was so little, we used to put him in a laundry basket at night so he wouldn't disappear! After a month or so, he was able to jump out of the basket - that was a happy day for him!

Aw I love Yum Yum's big fluffy feet!


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ oh my gosh- that image is so cute- sleeping in a laundry basket!!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> OMG Italian Fashion your story cracked me up! (Especially trying to imagine what the housekeeper must've thought when she changed your bunny pee-stained sheets!) Luigi sounds like a total dog! I wish Evander could be happy in a hotel room! The last time I took him on holiday with me (just the weekend!) he was so miserable, he didn't eat for 2 days after we got home.


 

I really think he is confused about what he is since he has not been around bunnies since a baby , only dogs , cats and humans.    I could not have kept him there longer even though I wanted because he was trying to eat everything.  

I went to my aunts again tonight and checked in on him...  My aunt said he got another roll of toilet paper last night and when I looked in tonight 2 new  5 lbs bags of food chewed open spilled out completely.  I guess he has now figured out how to open the cabinet and drag them out .. He probably was mad because no more good pieces were in his food bowl.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kavnadoo I  love how you put Shadow beside you on the sink while you got ready! He will definitely be getting more bold as he gets older, though! I remember when Evander was so little, we used to put him in a laundry basket at night so he wouldn't disappear! After a month or so, he was able to jump out of the basket - that was a happy day for him!
> 
> Aw I love Yum Yum's big fluffy feet!



Awww that's so cute! I remember when I had Winni and Chester they just got bolder and bolder. They jumped higher and higher. It got to a point where they could jump and clear the 25 inch pen. In no time they could jump off my bed, 28 inches high! But Shadow's very good for now anyway. He just sits by the sink sniffing around occasionally.



pond23 said:


> Hi guys! Here are some cute photos of Yum Yum, when he was younger, with different little hats or baby bibs on. I thought it would be fun to post them!



I love the 1st pic! Definitely doesn't look amused.



pond23 said:


> Shadow is adorable *kavnadoo*! I loved looking at all of the great photos of him!  I miss the days when my bunnies were babies. It was such a precious time.



Thanks! Baby bunnies are the cutest and other than the netherlands which are tiny already, wish they could stay tiny forever! 



jellybebe said:


> OMG Shadow is sooooooooo cute! I love him!!! You are going to have so much fun with your new baby!





ItalianFashion said:


> Kavnadoo -- Shadow is adorable!  Love all the pics.





bellapsyd said:


> He is soooo adorable!  Please, keep the pictures coming- I LOVE pictures!





kirsten said:


> *kavnadoo*: shadow is adorable! Congrats on your new bun!



Thanks everyone, I absolutely love him, he's just so gorgeous and sweet!


----------



## caruava

Here are some pics of Shadow exploring my table. He's like a little puppy. Gave him some apple before and when he finished it he was licking my fingers clean!


----------



## jellybebe

^He is too cute! Lops seem to be really chill - I want one! Is he a holland? How big will he get?


----------



## bellapsyd

just had to enlarge it- here's your pic of "bunny with the Vuitton"


----------



## bellapsyd

here's a baby picture of my Chester....from 4 years ago!  Look how he could fit behind my makeup mirror (this w as in my college dorm!)


----------



## jellybebe

AAAAAAAAWWWWWW! Baby pics are the best! If only I knew how to resize the pics my sis took, I have some crazy ones of baby Evander! He is soooooo cute!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> My bf wasn't incredibly fond of my little guy when I first got him either. He was soo tiny! I put him on my bf and he sat on his shoulder and it was so cute, but it turns out he was pooping on him! Ha ha ha ha! Now my bf absolutely loves him to pieces. They sit together on the couch every night and Evander just licks his hand or face for hours.


hahaha yeah, when Honey is unnaturally still.. it usually means he's busy pooping!!




ItalianFashion said:


> Hi missed all of you! Hubby is leaving Wed morning. We have been visiting lots of relatives.
> 
> Stopped by my aunts several times to check on Luigi. I even snuck him in the hotel for 2 nights. He cried and stomped when I put him in the carrier .  He got used to the hotel room fast and he bunny flopped within a few hours. We put him in the bathroom at night.  He got bored and started eating the door even though he had toys , so we figured it was  best he stays at home.   He did lay with us on the bed for a while and peed on the sheet.  We took it off but when the maid came to clean no telling what she thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of the pics of the bunnies with bags and such! So adorable. I have bought two new Gucci blondie bags in the last few weeks .  I sold my new LV amarante makeup case to help fund.  I will have take a fast pic of him with the new bags!


Hahaha awwwww! Would of loved to see the maids face! Can't wait to see pics of him with the bags!



kirsten said:


> I always read this thread but sometimes it moves too fast to catch up.
> 
> How have you and your bunnies been? Sailor and Scout are doing great! I think they finally are officially settled in to their new home. They don't hang out in their cage as much; they are all over their room. They have been munching on the carpet and bed sheets though. :shame:



Aww, I'm glad their settling in well! You need to post more pics!


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> Hi guys! Here are some cute photos of Yum Yum, when he was younger, with different little hats or baby bibs on. I thought it would be fun to post them!



Awwwwwwww!! I love the last one!



kavnadoo said:


> Here are some pics of Shadow exploring my table. He's like a little puppy. Gave him some apple before and when he finished it he was licking my fingers clean!



OMG!!! Shadow is soooooooooooooo cute!!!!! 



bellapsyd said:


> here's a baby picture of my Chester....from 4 years ago!  Look how he could fit behind my makeup mirror (this w as in my college dorm!)


Awwwww!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> AAAAAAAAWWWWWW! Baby pics are the best! If only I knew how to resize the pics my sis took, I have some crazy ones of baby Evander! He is soooooo cute!




I go to www.photobucket.com and upload the pics, then there is a resize option and I always resize to "message board"

Ps- I agree with omgblonde, *Kirsten*- post more pictures!


----------



## bellapsyd

here's a cute video of the result of clicker training your bunny!


youtube address:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgDHWLyztCI


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> Hi guys! Here are some cute photos of Yum Yum, when he was younger, with different little hats or baby bibs on. I thought it would be fun to post them!


 
I love these pictures!    I wish I could dress my bunny.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> here's a cute video of the result of clicker training your bunny!
> 
> 
> youtube address:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgDHWLyztCI


 
Wow I never knew about this! I want to try it out.  Time to buy a clicker.

Bella Chester looks so cute just relaxing amid all the stuff.  He was a big baby!


----------



## bellapsyd

I think he was about 6 months old in that picture.  I have baby-baby ones of him too, I'll have to dig them up.  *ItalianFashion-* post some pictures of Luigi by your Blondie's if you get a chance!


----------



## jellybebe

Ha ha ha be careful with Luigi beside those Blondies! I swear he's part dog!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi and My new Blondies












Luigi sulking below because I would not let him eat the Blondie Bags.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha ha be careful with Luigi beside those Blondies! I swear he's part dog!


 

ha ha yeah he tried to eat the first one like 10 times before I could get a pic. I kept putting my hand under his mouth between the bag when he would start to bite it . He got mad and nipped me instead .  I would not let him chew the second one either and he finally laid down and sulked with his head on the floor.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^He is too cute! Lops seem to be really chill - I want one! Is he a holland? How big will he get?



He's a mini lop. I'm not exactly sure how big, but mini lops are the smallest breed of lops (I think). Perhaps one of the other bunny experts might know?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi and My new Blondies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luigi sulking below because I would not let him eat the Blondie Bags.



Luigi looks very content in the Blondie. Hehe...

Lucky lucky girl... The blondies are hard to get, esp the bowlers. Love yours, I'd get black as well if I ever had the chance. Congrats!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> here's a baby picture of my Chester....from 4 years ago!  Look how he could fit behind my makeup mirror (this w as in my college dorm!)



ARGHHHH!!! SOooo cute!


----------



## jellybebe

I feel left out! I need to take some more pics. It's just hard to get Evander to sit still and actually face stuff.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww,  Luigi looks so cute inside the bag!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I feel left out! I need to take some more pics. It's just hard to get Evander to sit still and actually face stuff.


 

Maybe try putting a treat close to the bag


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww looking at all these bunnies makes me really want one now!!!

More pics please!


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


> He's a mini lop. I'm not exactly sure how big, but mini lops are the smallest breed of lops (I think). Perhaps one of the other bunny experts might know?


 
Holland Lops are smaller than Mini Lops. The term "Mini Lop" is a bit of a misnomer. It's confusing to people. The naming confusion began when the Mini Lops were introduced to the US. The Holland's are the smallest lops I believe. I have two Mini Lops, and they are 4.75 - 5.5 lbs each. I also have one Holland Lop, but she is a little piggy, so she is much bigger than she should be.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> I love these pictures! I wish I could dress my bunny.


 
^^^ Thanks so much! Glad you guys like my crazy bunny pics! I'll post more when I get a chance.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Luigi looks very content in the Blondie. Hehe...
> 
> Lucky lucky girl... The blondies are hard to get, esp the bowlers. Love yours, I'd get black as well if I ever had the chance. Congrats!


 
Thank you . I love these blondie bags. Luigi just wanted to eat them.  I am becoming addicted!  Still waiting to find  Pink GG Black Blondie and Black w/ gold GG Blondie and Purple Blondie. I was so lucky to find the webbed satchel in such good condition.  We all were wondering if authentic at first on the Gucci forum since we had never seen it. 




omgblonde said:


> Awww, Luigi looks so cute inside the bag!


 

Thanks I may have to make this my avatar pic soon !


----------



## bellapsyd

Well, Raffie went to the vet today.  Good news his fatty liver disease has stayed at the level it was at 3 months ago (which was a major decrease from when we first adopted him), bad news is he has to stay on meds.  Recheck in 6 months.  It's probably good he has to stay on meds- I don't think he'd know what to do with himself if he was off his meds- he thinks they are treats!



jellybebe said:


> I feel left out! I need to take some more pics. It's just hard to get Evander to sit still and actually face stuff.



Ohh- dooo it!



pond23 said:


> Holland Lops are smaller than Mini Lops. The term "Mini Lop" is a bit of a misnomer. It's confusing to people. The naming confusion began when the Mini Lops were introduced to the US. The Holland's are the smallest lops I believe.



There are dwarf lops I believe as well? Raffie and Bella are Holland Lops...but not small!



ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks I may have to make this my avatar pic soon !



DO it!!!!

You're making me want to investigate Gucci Blondies....I'll have to pop on over to the Gucci forum- maybe find a picture thread.


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Holland Lops are smaller than Mini Lops. The term "Mini Lop" is a bit of a misnomer. It's confusing to people. The naming confusion began when the Mini Lops were introduced to the US. The Holland's are the smallest lops I believe. I have two Mini Lops, and they are 4.75 - 5.5 lbs each. I also have one Holland Lop, but she is a little piggy, so she is much bigger than she should be.


 

I knew it! That's why I thought Shadow was a holland lop, because he's so little right now. Of course, Flemish giants start out really little too!

Luigi is definitely sulking in the last pic. Does he thump when he's irritated?


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhhh! IF- love the new avatar and signature!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Well, Raffie went to the vet today. Good news his fatty liver disease has stayed at the level it was at 3 months ago (which was a major decrease from when we first adopted him), bad news is he has to stay on meds. Recheck in 6 months. It's probably good he has to stay on meds- I don't think he'd know what to do with himself if he was off his meds- he thinks they are treats!
> 
> 
> What does Raffie take for his disease?  Will he be ok?  What causes it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellybebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it! That's why I thought Shadow was a holland lop, because he's so little right now. Of course, Flemish giants start out really little too!
> 
> Luigi is definitely sulking in the last pic. Does he thump when he's irritated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has different behaviors depending on why he is irritated.  He thumps and makes a pitiful cry when I put him in the carrier.  He will sometimes thump and flick his feet at me when I am trying to catch him to pick him up but other times he thinks its a game and binkies.   If I stop petting him while he is on me he digs me and bites my shirt and hair.  If I am in his way , against a wall in his room, or will not let him get down he will move my hand or try to move me  with his teeth and occasioanly nip.
Click to expand...


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> There are dwarf lops I believe as well? Raffie and Bella are Holland Lops...but not small!


 
^^^ Yeah, you may be right. The lops that are even smaller than the holland lops may be the dwarf lops. Mini Lops are also called German Lops, and in some countries they are not even referred to as Mini Lops. It's all confusing!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Ugh Luigi just jumped in the toilet again. Why must he do this! I had to put him in the bath which he did not like.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Ugh Luigi just jumped in the toilet again. Why must he do this! I had to put him in the bath which he did not like.


 
^^^ LOL! I put the toilet seat cover down whenever the bunnies are around, just in case. I never know where they will land.


----------



## jellybebe

So far I haven't had to worry about my bunny jumping in the toilet, thankfully. I don't think he can jump up that high. He does this gross thing though where he picks garbage out of the trash container in the bathroom! Nasty! 

My bf and I are going away for the night so we left the baby with my mom. He was soooooo pissed at me when I left! He had this super-mad look on his face and every time I went to pet him, he hopped away! I even washed his blanky and put it around him and he hopped away from me! My bf said he probably thinks he's too old for a baby-sitter!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I've loved reading this thread. In college I had a big lop albino named Flopsy. He was an amazing bunny. He would only let me hold him and he wasn't much of a snuggler but sometimes he would jump up on the couch and watch TV with my boyfriend. I've recently lost my dog and want to get a new bunny. I adopted Flopsy from the humane society but am thinking about getting a baby bunny. What do you girls think? Is it better to adopt or better to have one from early on. Here are a couple of pictures of Flopsy both taken at the park. He passed away after having him for two years. He ran into the sliding glass door and broke his neck. I was so heartbroken.


----------



## bellapsyd

^  Flopsy was beautiful!  Please please please adopt.  There are so many homeless bunnies- especially now- all the Easter dumpees.  Give a homeless bunny a chance. 

If you adopt somewhere, like the House Rabbit Society,the bunnies will be litter box trained and fixed already- a MASSIVE plus.  You will also know they are i good health as well and have an idea about what their temperment is.  You can even get pre-bonded pairs and save yourself that HUGE hassle.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww Flopsy is so cute and fluffy!

LOL @ Luigi jumping in the toilet.. silly bun!


----------



## pond23

I found some more cute photos of Yum Yum with a hat on. LOL! We take way too many photos of this little guy!  Hope you're all having a great weekend! It's 94 degrees where I live. Eek!


----------



## ItalianFashion

lol pond that is so cute!  Where did you find the little hat?  Does he ever get mad at you for putting clothes on him?


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> I found some more cute photos of Yum Yum with a hat on. LOL! We take way too many photos of this little guy!  Hope you're all having a great weekend! It's 94 degrees where I live. Eek!



Jealous!  It's 50 and freezing here


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> I found some more cute photos of Yum Yum with a hat on. LOL! We take way too many photos of this little guy!  Hope you're all having a great weekend! It's 94 degrees where I live. Eek!



OMG! hahahaha awwww so cute! I think I have a hat like that from one of my Build-A-Bears. Will have to track it down and put it on Honey!


----------



## chloe777

these are of my friends bunny she is so cute.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Ohhh I LOVE Dutch bunnies!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> lol pond that is so cute! Where did you find the little hat? Does he ever get mad at you for putting clothes on him?


 
^^^ Thanks *ItalianFashion*! The little pink hat with the openings for ears came with a Gund bunny stuffed animal. It fits, or used to fit, perfectly! He gets a little mad when we put clothes on him, but he does like the attention though. 



bellapsyd said:


> Jealous! It's 50 and freezing here


 
^^^ It was 104 today *bellapsyd*! I miss the cold, I think. 



omgblonde said:


> OMG! hahahaha awwww so cute! I think I have a hat like that from one of my Build-A-Bears. Will have to track it down and put it on Honey!


 
^^^ Can't wait to see your photos of Honey *omgblonde*! I still get can't over how adorable those princess hat pics were.



chloe777 said:


> these are of my friends bunny she is so cute.


 
^^^ So cute *chloe777*! Thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## ItalianFashion

chloe777 said:


> these are of my friends bunny she is so cute.


 

Cute bunny and she can even walk her with the leash!


----------



## jellybebe

Poor Evander is so sad today! He's just laying around the house. The reason he's so upset is because he spent the weekend at my mom's house, which is a real house with lots of rooms to explore and a front yard to play in! He was angry when I dropped him off on Fri but when I came to get him last night, he didn't want to leave!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Poor Evander is so sad today! He's just laying around the house. The reason he's so upset is because he spent the weekend at my mom's house, which is a real house with lots of rooms to explore and a front yard to play in! He was angry when I dropped him off on Fri but when I came to get him last night, he didn't want to leave!


 

awww.  They get annoyed at us so easily lol... Did she let him run around and go outside?    

I bought a clicker this weekend and have been trying it out with luigi.  He is loving the treats! He has been nicer to me and licking me all the time and easier to pick up because of the extra treats.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh I wish I spent more time doing the clicker training- let us know how it goes *IF*!
*
Jelly *- isn't it funny how bunnies pout? LOL


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> awww. They get annoyed at us so easily lol... Did she let him run around and go outside?
> 
> I bought a clicker this weekend and have been trying it out with luigi. He is loving the treats! He has been nicer to me and licking me all the time and easier to pick up because of the extra treats.


 

Oh yeah! My parents gave him the run of the whole house and he LOVED it! He liked hanging out with my dad when he was watching TV in the living room. He would come in and hop on the couch. When I came in, he was sitting on the stairs peeking to see who was at the door! 

Luigi is awesome. He's so funny and smart!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Video of me and Luigi clicker training tonight.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuSIWMRThLs


----------



## jellybebe

^Like I said, he's awesome!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Video of me and Luigi clicker training tonight.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuSIWMRThLs



how long have you been working on this?  He does it so well!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks Jelly.  I bet Evander loved roaming all over the big house.  Probably liked the new things to jump on and play with. 



bellapsyd said:


> how long have you been working on this? He does it so well!!!


 

Only since saturday night.  I think he really loves treats and its an incentive for him to not be stubborn and ignore me. 

He is a pretty smart rabbit.  I have noticed he has a good memory of things.  Like when he learns a new thing he remembers from then on . For example I once closed off the door to a room and it did not latch properly and he just poked it some and got in.  He now will always go to doors and scratch them vigourously  and nudge them to see if its closed properly. He saw me going in the cabinets to get his food and he remembered so thats how he got in the cabinets and drug out and chewed through 2 5 lb bags of food when I was not here. In Italy he figured out how to jump up to where the tv was by jumping on various objects to finally get there.  He then started to do that every time he was out.  Finally had to get an new entertainment sytem.


----------



## caruava

Luigi is so smart!!!! Loved the video, thanks for posting.


----------



## babylicious

ItalianFashion said:


> Video of me and Luigi clicker training tonight.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuSIWMRThLs



wow luigi is so smart! i gotta teach my bunny how to do that.


----------



## jellybebe

Bunnies are super smart! It always surprises people when they realize this. I swear Evander is starting to understand everything I say. He doesn't always listen though.  And yes, he can figure out how to get anything or anywhere he wants - it can be really annoying! I can't hide things on the table anymore because he can get up there by jumping on chairs!


----------



## babylicious

^^ my bunny used to be very social till the bf started grabbing him roughly and causing him to be scared of human hands..i hate him for that . its so hard to even sit down and pet him now since he's afraid of being picked up..hes slowly gaining back my trust but he still runs away from the bf...i wish he would be my lap bunny again :wondering


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Video of me and Luigi clicker training tonight.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuSIWMRThLs


 
^^^ My sister and I loved your video, ItalianFashion! Luigi is just as smart as he is cute!  My bunnies are all really, really naughty, so I don't how successful clicker training will be with them, but I'm definitely going to give it a try. Keep the videos coming! I love watching bunnies on YouTube.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks you guys! I think bunnies love food so much and this motivates them to listen. We could all probably teach our bunnies things with persistance. I am going to keep trying and hope he will do other things. 

Babylicious I think a lot of men are rough with animals. I had to scold hubby because he wanted to pick luigi up from his neck fur. He kept insisting that its ok .  It scares the poor things when people pet them rough or dont treat them gentle since they are prey animals.


----------



## omgblonde

Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA lately, my dad got take into the hospital on the weekend so I haven't had much time to come online. No need to worry though because he's fine & should be home in a few days! 

Awwww that clicker training looks so cool. Luigi did so well!!! SO cute.


----------



## bellapsyd

hope everything turns out ok omgblonde!

babylicious- awww- of course your little one would be scared!  Tell BF to handle him gently like how he'd handle you!


----------



## jellybebe

babylicious said:


> ^^ my bunny used to be very social till the bf started grabbing him roughly and causing him to be scared of human hands..i hate him for that . its so hard to even sit down and pet him now since he's afraid of being picked up..hes slowly gaining back my trust but he still runs away from the bf...i wish he would be my lap bunny again :wondering


 

Oh that is way too sad! I hope your bf learns to be nicer to animals! My bf is the disciplinarian because I can't punish Evander at all! But my bf is always very gentle, although he's grabbed the bunny a couple of times when he's being bad!

Good to see you back Omgblonde and to hear your dad is ok! Has Honey moved in properly yet?


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA lately, my dad got take into the hospital on the weekend so I haven't had much time to come online. No need to worry though because he's fine & should be home in a few days!
> 
> Awwww that clicker training looks so cool. Luigi did so well!!! SO cute.



Good to hear that all is well sweetie.


----------



## omgblonde

Ahhh Honey has just started his massive shed! There's fur EVERYWHERE!  I'm sure he has enough fur to cover a small horse there's that much flying around at the moment!

Nope he hasn't moved in yet Jelly!  My college work has taken over my bedroom completely. I'm hopeing to have a massive clear out in June when I hand my work in and then get building! But I actually saw a PINK! rabbit cage in pets at home the other day which I quite like. But it's only one level so I'm not sure on it yet, it is quite big though.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Ahhh Honey has just started his massive shed! There's fur EVERYWHERE! I'm sure he has enough fur to cover a small horse there's that much flying around at the moment!
> 
> Nope he hasn't moved in yet Jelly! My college work has taken over my bedroom completely. I'm hopeing to have a massive clear out in June when I hand my work in and then get building! But I actually saw a PINK! rabbit cage in pets at home the other day which I quite like. But it's only one level so I'm not sure on it yet, it is quite big though.


 

Glad to hear your dad is ok.    Guess you will have furry clothes for a while.. No wearing black .  The pink cage sounds cute! Wonder if they sell pink cubes to make cages.


----------



## bellapsyd

Spa pictures are in!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

those are a few of them! enjoy!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw, they are so cute! What are the names of the other 3 bunnies?


----------



## omgblonde

omg LOVING the spa pics!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Aw, they are so cute! What are the names of the other 3 bunnies?



In the group picture from L to R:

Raphael, Sarafina, Lexi, Chester, Bella


----------



## ItalianFashion

so cute bella.  They look so well behaved! How do you make 5 bunnies sit still together ?


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Evander is sleeping on my bed right now! He's so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> so cute bella.  They look so well behaved! How do you make 5 bunnies sit still together ?



fear, LOL!  Half of them are afraid of each other and/or the new environment around them.  That and the fact that the pet photographer is super quick with the lens and they have "fluffers' on the side making sure Raffie stops humping everyone. etc.!



jellybebe said:


> Aw Evander is sleeping on my bed right now! He's so cute!




LOVE sleeping bunnies!  I always try to get pics!


----------



## ItalianFashion

yes jelly we need more pics of evander!  Been a while.


----------



## bellapsyd

Italian- I still get a kick out of your avatar- LOVE IT


----------



## ItalianFashion

lol I find myself staring at it a lot .  My two favorite things in one pic.  I had someone ask me on the blondie thread if this was a bunny carrying blondie.  Oh no... If it was there would be no blondie left within 5 minutes. He was soooo mad he could not eat it.


----------



## caruava

Hi ladies, I need a bit of help here. I will be taking Shadow to the vet just wondering if I could get some opinions first, it's late at the moment. I haven't changed Shadow's diet at all and he seems to be having soft stinky poos. Not consistantly. They're normal as of now. But 5-6 hours ago I saw a few soft stinky ones.

Also I just noticed a patch of dry fur-less skin on Shadow's left ear. I really hope it's not anything serious. Have you ladies any idea what it is? It hasn't spread and is completely dry. Also the last photo is of the inside of his ear. I just noticed that there was another bald spot with some dry blood in there. The bald patch is not directly on the other side of the dried up blood spot, they're in 2 different places. 

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## bellapsyd

i don't have any ear advice- but let us know about the ear- my SO's bunny has this too recently!

As for the poops- maybe you are feeding too much green food?  I've had that happen before


----------



## ItalianFashion

The only thing I can think is they may test for ringworm or mites.


----------



## jellybebe

I agree with IF. Poor little Shadow! Take him to the vet just to make sure.

As for the runny poops, I agree that maybe he is eating too many greens, unless you have only been feeding him hay. In that case, he has a bacterial infection and will probably need antibiotics. Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## pond23

I love your spa photos bellapsyd! I especially love Bella (?) in her straw hat. So cute!

My three bunnies are so naughty, and they really dislike each other, so it is very difficult to get group photos of them.


----------



## omgblonde

My guess is earmites! When I first got Honey he had ear mites and was scratching at his ears and it cut and balded like that too!


----------



## bellapsyd

^  Omgblonde- what did the vet do?

Pond- THANKS!  It's WORK to get them like that!  Bella wore the hat well I think!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I know with the guinea pigs I had with this they gave them ivermectin shots for mites .  Its what they use with horses. The mites went away easily.  With ringworm they gave me conofite.  It is a clear liquid you put on the spots twice a day.  It worked with one pig but the other did not.  We could not get rid of the ringworm and I got it eventually.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> i don't have any ear advice- but let us know about the ear- my SO's bunny has this too recently!
> 
> As for the poops- maybe you are feeding too much green food?  I've had that happen before



I have had bunnies before and I made the mistake of feeding them too much greens. I haven't given any greens to shadow for the past 5 days. He had only had pellets and hay. But I will take him to the vet to be sure. Hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## caruava

Thanks ladies, I didn't realise it could have been ear mites. Making an appointment with a vet now. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jellybebe

^Maybe you should get in touch with the breeder too, just to see if she knows anything. Hopefully she will be honest. Anyway, it's nothing that a visit to the vet can't straighten out!


----------



## caruava

I tried calling her but she didn't answer her phone. The vet I wanted to go to was fully booked today and the nurse asked me a few questions to see if I could wait till tomorrow morning. Shadow's been really affectionate and active today so we're going down tomorrow morning. Yeah it seems very very very odd that he should have an ear problem within just over a week of me having him.


----------



## ItalianFashion

This generally comes from the breeder.  I know petcos supplier of rabbits always sends them rabbits that are sick.   Everyone of my animals that have had ringworm or mites came to me that way from the store.  I usually noticed something within a few days or a week of getting them.  Hopefully its just a simple shot or cream and he will be ok.


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh.  that's why I hate petco.  those poor animals!

I hope Shadow is ok!  Thank goodness Shadow has someone like you who cares! Please do keep us updated!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Yeah petco is so bad. My cousin works there and she has to plead with them all the time to take the rabbits to the vet. If that does not work I will come in and try to talk to them. There was one recently that was so sick it died. When I found out I was so heartbroken. My cousin said another customer checks on the rabbits was there holding him when he died .  She was going to report them for that to various places.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> ^  Omgblonde- what did the vet do?
> 
> Pond- THANKS!  It's WORK to get them like that!  Bella wore the hat well I think!



Umm it was almost 2 years ago now so I can't really remember! I think we had drops to put on his neck? and maybe some oral medicine to help the cuts heal/reduce infection etc. 



kavnadoo said:


> I tried calling her but she didn't answer her phone. The vet I wanted to go to was fully booked today and the nurse asked me a few questions to see if I could wait till tomorrow morning. Shadow's been really affectionate and active today so we're going down tomorrow morning. Yeah it seems very very very odd that he should have an ear problem within just over a week of me having him.


Yeah Honey's was within a few weeks of having him! I noticed on a few occasions since at the petstore a lot of the bunnies have wet necks from the drops! So it must be pretty common. let us know how it goes.


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah pet shops suck, I wish they'd stop selling animals and stick to treats/toys etc. But then again if it wasn't for pet shops I probably wouldn't have Honey now. No rescues around me would let me adopt because I lived further than the certain amount of miles you have to be from them to adopt! & NO rescues were close enough for me! How on earth do they expect to rehome when they only allow about 20 miles of people to adopt.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Yeah petco is so bad. My cousin works there and she has to plead with them all the time to take the rabbits to the vet. If that does not work I will come in and try to talk to them. There was one recently that was so sick it died. When I found out I was so heartbroken. My cousin said another customer checks on the rabbits was there holding him when he died .  She was going to report them for that to various places.



I hope it does get reported!



omgblonde said:


> Yeah pet shops suck, I wish they'd stop selling animals and stick to treats/toys etc. But then again if it wasn't for pet shops I probably wouldn't have Honey now. No rescues around me would let me adopt because I lived further than the certain amount of miles you have to be from them to adopt! & NO rescues were close enough for me! How on earth do they expect to rehome when they only allow about 20 miles of people to adopt.



I agree *omgblonde*, that's ridiculous!  If you're a good adopter they should let you!  Are there house rabbit societies over there?


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> I agree *omgblonde*, that's ridiculous!  If you're a good adopter they should let you!  Are there house rabbit societies over there?


  Not that I'm aware of.. there aren't in my area anyway! The closest rabbit only rescue to me is an hour away and then there are some all animal ones liek the RSPCA ones but of course I live 'too far'!


----------



## caruava

That's horrible. Pet stores like that are only in it for the money and not the welfare of the animals.

So I just got back from the vet. He was treated as if he had ear mites cos that's what he seemed to have. However the vet said that his left ear didn't look right. It was also a bit dry and crusty on the lower lid. Also on the right side of his upper lip was dry and crusty. He was treated with some Revolution, just behind the neck and should be better in days.

I don't think he liked the bit when the vet stuck the thermometer up his bum though... ush:


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha Evander had his temperature taken the last time he went to the vet! He was  so scared, he just held still! 

I'm so paranoid about Evander's digestion, I'm always watching him to make sure he's ok. Last night he seemed weird so I forced some pineapple juice down. This morning he was fine, but he's all tired and seems kinda spooked again. I'm watching him just in case.


----------



## caruava

Pineapple juice? Does that help with digestion? Oh I hope Evander's okay, extra hugs and cuddles!


----------



## caruava

It's been about 2 hours since we got back from the vet and all shadow has done is just sit in the litter box. I just lifted him and saw that he has really runny poo, almost the consistancy of a choc mousse... I'm getting pretty worried, this really isn't normal. If it doesn't clear up by tomorrow might need to go back to the vet. All he's had is hay and very little pellets which is a normal bunny diet.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ _definitely_ take him back if it doesn't clear up- bunny diahrrea (sorry spelling) is very bad.  What did your vet say when you told him about the runny poop?


here is a link on bunny poop: http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html


----------



## caruava

Well she said it couldn't have been his diet cos I've been giving him hay only (I've scrapped the pellets). She said to wait a few days, she wasn't sure if it was if it was from the breeder or if he was having problems we didn't know about. So just gonna wait a few days. His poop is fine now, has been for a few hours.

Thanks for the link, gonna read it over now.


----------



## caruava

Oh I've read this before. I remember reading it years ago, but will read it again. It's good info.


----------



## ItalianFashion

On no Kavnadoo.  I hope it gets better.  Luigi has had this a couple times.  It cleared up the next day.  Let us know how he is doing.

Thats a great article Bella thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh Kavnadoo, poor little Shadow! He's so lucky to have you!!! I'm glad to hear he is doing better. Bunnies have amazingly fragile digestive systems, which is why I worry about Evander (sometimes unnecessarily). I've had a few scares with his GI tract getting blocked. If you stick to just feeding Shadow hay and pellets and gradually introducing a few veggies, he should be fine. And yes, pineapple juice and papaya tablets are thought to break down hairballs since bunnies are neat freaks and clean themselves constantly but they can't vomit.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I wish bunnies would keep their area as clean as they keep themselves!


----------



## jellybebe

^Um yeah! They are fastidious about keeping themselves clean but it almost seems that the messier the area, the happier they are! I had a bunny before Evander who HATED having his litterbox cleaned! He would protest and act all violated!


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone else's bunnies SMELL (litterbox), especially now that it is getting warm  out?  How often do you guys change the litter and what litter have you found to be the best smell absorbing?


----------



## jellybebe

I went back to using Yesterday's News. So far I've found that it absorbs the smell best. I've also tried corn cob and World's Best Litter, which I quite liked too, but it's super-hard to find. I usually change the litterbox about every 2-3 days, otherwise Evander poos around it in protest.


----------



## bellapsyd

ahh ok, you use the same as I do and are on the same potty changing schedule as I am.  Does anyone use a bag in their litter box?


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> anyone else's bunnies SMELL (litterbox), especially now that it is getting warm out? How often do you guys change the litter and what litter have you found to be the best smell absorbing?


 
^^^ Oh yes, bellapsyd! The litter boxes have been getting stinky lately! Last week temps topped 100 where we live. My sister and I need to change them once a day. Our bunnies get very angry when their litter boxes start smelling. They're very demanding!


----------



## penance

I didn't have much trouble with BV's litter during our short heat wave but normally I'll have to change the litter box every 3 days or so. It was changed tonight and with his new bunny bed he's sooo content.

I use Aspen Supreme Pellets - pretty heavy duty


----------



## ItalianFashion

I use hay for litter since he would eat any other type of litter.  I change like every 3 days.  I cannot stand the smell when I change it.  They sure have strong smelling urine.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^Um yeah! They are fastidious about keeping themselves clean but it almost seems that the messier the area, the happier they are! I had a bunny before Evander who HATED having his litterbox cleaned! He would protest and act all violated!


 

I know its so funny when they get mad at you for trying to clean their space.  Luigi sort of runs over to whatever I am picking up like he may attack.  He is really happy when he shreds the toilet paper and there  is a big mess.  He shakes his ears binkies and picks up a piece to hop around with he is so proud of himself.   Then he looks so sad and upset when I clean it.


----------



## jellybebe

What I do in Evander's litterboxes is I lay down a newspaper first, then I put Yesterday's News on top, then I cover it all with hay. That way, the pee doesn't drip onto the litterbox itself and when it comes time to clean the box, I just roll up the newspaper and trap everything inside. 

Oh IF I was thinking of you today - I wandered into Gucci for the first time! I was checking out the white Boston w/ silver trim. I kinda like it although it's like the speedy. My boutique was sold out of them - they have been really popular. The price was really decent ($660 CAD) but I walked out with an LE piece from LV!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> What I do in Evander's litterboxes is I lay down a newspaper first, then I put Yesterday's News on top, then I cover it all with hay. That way, the pee doesn't drip onto the litterbox itself and when it comes time to clean the box, I just roll up the newspaper and trap everything inside.
> 
> Oh IF I was thinking of you today - I wandered into Gucci for the first time! I was checking out the white Boston w/ silver trim. I kinda like it although it's like the speedy. My boutique was sold out of them - they have been really popular. The price was really decent ($660 CAD) but I walked out with an LE piece from LV!


 


Thats sounds like a good idea! I will have to try that.  I hate cleaning out the pan with urine all over it.  I usually buy a new one.


If it was the joy boston with the silver trim those have been having some problems.  A lot of stores had most of them come back because of the metal coming off of the handles.   I would get one without the metal trim if you decide to buy it.  Its a great bag because its like the speedy and has the coated canvas.  I bought the boston in the orange and black pattern like this below and these Grease shoes to match at the saks sale this week. Great for summer!  I am going to probably have to get rid of my 3 botkiers and some other things.  I love them but I need to make up for all I spent.

What did you end up getting from LV?

http://www.shopthecommons.com/centrestore/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=478

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat13030766


and I also won another blondie on ebay just like this
http://www.handbagdesigner101.com/celebrity/135/hilary_duff_name_that_bag


----------



## jellybebe

^Congrats on your new bag, IF! I'm not sure what the difference is between the Joy and the regular Boston, but this one didn't have any writing on it, just the monogram in white. Thanks for the heads-up though - I'm not sure if I'm ready for another hand-held anyway. 

Here's what I got from LV: the LE Richard Prince-designed watercolour papillon!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Oh my that is so pretty!  I love it!  I was thinking about the watercolor speedy before I bought this.   I bet that becomes a collectors piece like the cherry blossom.  They orange boston and the one you were looking at are both joy bostons they just come in different colors.  I dont paticuarly love handheld either but  thats the only bag they had to match the shoes lol.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes it's supposed to be a collector's piece, but I hope it doesn't get dated like some of the other lines (eg. Graffiti IMO). Thanks for the compliment, I can't wait to take it out! I tried to take a pic w/ Evander but my camera batteries died.


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, I love that Jelly!! Hope everyones bunnies are ok!

Just letting everyone know, I won't be around for a few days because on Wednesday I'm off to Liverpool to meet the Backstreet Boys!! ahhhhhhhh! I get home on Friday night!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Have fun!  Take some pics for us!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> OMG, I love that Jelly!! Hope everyones bunnies are ok!
> 
> Just letting everyone know, I won't be around for a few days because on Wednesday I'm off to Liverpool to meet the Backstreet Boys!! ahhhhhhhh! I get home on Friday night!


 

No way! That's too cool!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- LOVE the bag!  I'm really thinking about the watercolor speedy for myself- but I just bought the MC wapity and some CL's- so I have to be good!

IF- there is this Gucci bag that I LOVE- but the thing is, I'm not sure if it's real!  I found it on ioffer (I always look there before I purchase bags on ebay, so I can see how close the fakes look- hopefully to avoid being duped!).  I should post the picture so you cna tell me what style it is- I def. want to buy it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- LOVE the bag! I'm really thinking about the watercolor speedy for myself- but I just bought the MC wapity and some CL's- so I have to be good!
> 
> IF- there is this Gucci bag that I LOVE- but the thing is, I'm not sure if it's real! I found it on ioffer (I always look there before I purchase bags on ebay, so I can see how close the fakes look- hopefully to avoid being duped!). I should post the picture so you cna tell me what style it is- I def. want to buy it!


 
Yes post  pics or link so I can see if its real then I can help you find a real one if it is not.  Im like a ebay stalker now looking at all the Gucci listings for blondies

Which Cl's did you buy?  I want a wapity also for my camera.  I like the white one so much!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Yes post  pics or link so I can see if its real then I can help you find a real one if it is not.  Im like a ebay stalker now looking at all the Gucci listings for blondies
> 
> Which Cl's did you buy?  I want a wapity also for my camera.  I like the white one so much!



Ohh I bought the white wapity!!!!  I have so many little bags...and not enough stuff to put in them!  I recently returned the stuff I got from Coach with their $50 off coupon...I just didn't need all the little bags (not a fan of their big bags, just accessories).

I bought the very prives in black patent with red toe.  Apparently only the CL on Horatio street got them in (they are widely faked)- so I didn't take my ebay chances and instead had them delivered.

Here is the Gucci bag (from ioffer)- I know it's fake, don't worry!  But let me know if it really exists so I can find a real one- I'm  with it!






*
Question for all*- I have a unique opportunity to be a therapist at an obesity camp this summer (hoping for the Hawaii or Malibu location!)- but it would require leaving my bunnies in the care of my parents or bf for 2  months (with no visits home!)- I'm not sure what to do!  It'll be great on my CV for when I apply for internship and residency (the doc I'll be working under was a previous psych for the US olympic team!)- but at the same time, I won't be able to start my dissertation this summer.  But it IS 2 months all expense paid plus salary in (hopefully!)  Hawaii!  Arg....I'll miss my babies!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love the coach accessories also.  They have the best colors.  I was actually looking at a website last night admiring the same CL's .  Lucky you!  

I don't know what to tell you about leaving the babies..  You have 5 so I guess you cannot take them.  How do they act when they are alone with your b/f or parents ( if they have been)  Do they know how to care for them?  I had a bad experience so it would be hard for me to do it but I had a neighbor watching Luigi.  

Yes this is a Gucci Treasure Bag.  Not many come up on ebay.  It can be found eventually.

Here is a purple  and black one listed recently.  On all auctions ask for clear pictures of the Gucci serial# and the Gucci made in Italy stamp.  Some fakes look real except for the wrong font like LV , so you need to see both.  I can help if you ever see one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-PURPLE-EM...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-ORIGINAL-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bellapsyd

Thanks IF! the auctions look more tall as opposed to long (like in the fakes picture)- is that something I should look for as well?  I'm excited it's a real bag!  Was it very popular?  Ok- I will def. have to ask you for serial number and font help- I have no clue about those!  I am assuming they cannot be found in retail anymore?  Wow-that purple one went for 1000!

I actually only have 2 bunnies.  In all my pictures, 2 are my mom's and one is my bf's - we just take them all to Spa day- so either one of them would know how to properly care for them.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am not sure of the correct size. These are not in stores anymore. It was a popular bag like the Blondie. Paris hilton had both of these and thats what helped to make them so popular. I attached some pics of her with it.  

Well if they would properly care for them then it might just work out.  You will be sad though.  I was depressed without Luigi.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- LOVE the bag! I'm really thinking about the watercolor speedy for myself- but I just bought the MC wapity and some CL's- so I have to be good!
> 
> IF- there is this Gucci bag that I LOVE- but the thing is, I'm not sure if it's real! I found it on ioffer (I always look there before I purchase bags on ebay, so I can see how close the fakes look- hopefully to avoid being duped!). I should post the picture so you cna tell me what style it is- I def. want to buy it!


 

Ooh which CLs did you get?  I haven't been on that subforum for a while - I am trying to be good!

AHHH I just read that you got the black patent VPs with red tips! SO HOT! Are they comfy? My Architeks kill after a while, to be honest.

Oh yeah... do the internship! You will be sad though. I spent last summer without Evander and almost died of loneliness. He's a big part of my stress relief.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ The VP's are great!  After awhile though my toes begin to go numb!  Not good!  I have fat feet, so I really have to size up in CL's.

Well I have my interview Thursday for this internship- I'll let you guys know what I decide.

Omgblonde- HAVE FUN!


*Quick reminder- you guys can begin to send out your RAOK gifts any time now I believe!  (They have to be there by June 1st)


----------



## jellybebe

Yes, I'd better hop to it! (pun intended)


----------



## Taupy

I love my 2 bunnies and they love each other  

Boomi (his name is Boomer but I call him Boomi ) is my cute bunny-boy on the left and the bunny-gilr on the right is called Café-Latte (but I usually call her Latti )


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohmygosh!  SO cute- are they angoras?  I LOVE them!


----------



## jellybebe

Hey everyone like my new avatar?!?!?! I finally changed it but kept the theme the same!


----------



## babylicious

^^ its super cute.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Hey everyone like my new avatar?!?!?! I finally changed it but kept the theme the same!



LOVE it!  Can you post the big pic of it??


----------



## jellybebe

Sure! He's soooo cute and actually stayed still! Actually I will attach it here, then I will link to it.


----------



## jellybebe

Hee hee he's snoozing away on my bed right now!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh BTW everyone, what do you think of this bag, but in a very very light off-white/gray? It's the Fendi Chef tote, which I tried on a few days ago and really liked. I've never bought a Fendi before but I was surprised at the reasonable price! ($1395 CAD). I'm debating between this, the Chanel jumbo flap and the LV silver suhali lockit MM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11742683


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Hee hee he's snoozing away on my bed right now!




Omg, he's a doll!  Look how tiny he is!!!!

I would love the chef bag in a light color.  Is it patent?  I think the suhali lockit is just too much in silver- it costs a lot and silver can't always be an everyday bag IMO


----------



## jellybebe

Must be our lucky day! Here's another pic of Evander. Oh and Bella, the bag is lambskin I believe, which makes it even more yummy. Originally I was looking for the frame bag but stumbled across this one. 

I'm not really looking for an everyday bag, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly!  He is so freaking cute!!!!


I love the lambskin on my Nimbus- so def. go for the lambskin.  But if you aren't looking for an everyday bag....the lockit IS gorgeous....


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Just wanted to update everybody. I have decided to adopt a new bunny. I applied with the house rabbit society. I'm really waiting for them to have a lop available. My last bunny Flopsy was a lop and I love how cute they are. I'll let you know when I get one and I'll post pictures.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Sooo cute!  They really look like husband and wife lol.



Taupy said:


> I love my 2 bunnies and they love each other
> 
> Boomi (his name is Boomer but I call him Boomi ) is my cute bunny-boy on the left and the bunny-gilr on the right is called Café-Latte (but I usually call her Latti )


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Hee hee he's snoozing away on my bed right now!


 

So adorable Jelly! Look at those big feet! He looks like he is getting bigger.  Weight wise.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I like the bag Jelly I would choose that or Chanel. I have only owned a cashmere fendi so not sure about the brand.  The leather looks beautiful on the bag you posted.

Is the multi quote not working? 

I just got in I ordered for my buddy so I should be able to send out things soon. 



BTW my shoes arrived today from Saks NY. The Grease and Minervas. I was estatic. I had originally bought the orange suede grease shoes and I was waiting on patent black ones. I was sort of bummed they did not make black suede instead of patent because the orange suede had dark cork heels and the patent varieties did not. I opened the box today and what do I see but black suede with dark cork shoes. I was like WTF??? Me and some of my Gucci friends did not even know they made these. One friend had to dye her orange suede black to have the dark cork heel. I can't figure it out. Gucci saks or neimans has never had these online and Gucci stores never carried them.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I like the bag Jelly I would choose that or Chanel. I have only owned a cashmere fendi so not sure about the brand. The leather looks beautiful on the bag you posted.
> 
> Is the multi quote not working?
> 
> I just got in I ordered for my buddy so I should be able to send out things soon.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW my shoes arrived today from Saks NY. The Grease and Minervas. I was estatic. I had originally bought the orange suede grease shoes and I was waiting on patent black ones. I was sort of bummed they did not make black suede instead of patent because the orange suede had dark cork heels and the patent varieties did not. I opened the box today and what do I see but black suede with dark cork shoes. I was like WTF??? Me and some of my Gucci friends did not even know they made these. One friend had to dye her orange suede black to have the dark cork heel. I can't figure it out. Gucci saks or neimans has never had these online and Gucci stores never carried them.


 
Ooh I especially love the second pair!!! So HAWT! I've never owned Gucci shoes before, are they comfy? 

Actually Evander is on a diet so he's supposed to be losing weight. When he stayed at my mom's for the weekend he got so skinny because she was very strict with his food and he was running all over her house! 

I'm kinda wondering if I should've gotten the Fendi Chef instead of the WC papillon, as they're similar in price, but the WC is LE and I so didn't think I would be able to get one. I guess that I'll wait for the Chef, hopefully it will still be available when I'm ready! It's a beautiful light-gray/cream sort of colour, hard to explain.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Very comfy!!  I was so suprised since I am used to suffering in heels.  The pair you like are the most comfy.  

I guess since I have not seen pics lately he looked bigger compared to your avatar lol.

I think you made a good choice with the watercolor.  That is a collector item.  Fendi loses its value quickly. LV does not.  I bet the Fendi would be pretty in grey.  I have been wanting a grey bag but its hard to find the right one.


----------



## pond23

Taupy said:


> I love my 2 bunnies and they love each other
> 
> Boomi (his name is Boomer but I call him Boomi ) is my cute bunny-boy on the left and the bunny-gilr on the right is called Café-Latte (but I usually call her Latti )


 
*Taupy - *Boomi and Cafe-Latte are soooo adorable! I wish my 3 bunnies loved, or even liked, each other.  They like to hang out only with humans. We keep trying to bond them, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Oh BTW everyone, what do you think of this bag, but in a very very light off-white/gray? It's the Fendi Chef tote, which I tried on a few days ago and really liked. I've never bought a Fendi before but I was surprised at the reasonable price! ($1395 CAD). I'm debating between this, the Chanel jumbo flap and the LV silver suhali lockit MM.
> 
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11742683


 
Hi *jellybebe*,

I'm a big fan of Chanel, so my vote is for the Jumbo Classic Flap. I love this style! I have it in black caviar, grey lambskin, and navy patent. It completes any outfit, casual or formal. It's such an iconic design.

P.S. Your photos of Evander are too cute! I just love Netherland Dwarf bunnies!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Hi *jellybebe*,
> 
> I'm a big fan of Chanel, so my vote is for the Jumbo Classic Flap. I love this style! I have it in black caviar, grey lambskin, and navy patent. It completes any outfit, casual or formal. It's such an iconic design.
> 
> P.S. Your photos of Evander are too cute! I just love Netherland Dwarf bunnies!


 

Thanks for the compliment! I'm just crazy about him!!! 

Wow, you have a lot of jumbo flaps! I love how they look, the only thing that is stopping me is that I go back and forth between smooshy and structured bags. Part of me thinks that I have the rest of my life to buy classic Chanel, while the other part of me wants to get something before they become ridiculously $$$$$$$, plus I love the chain straps and the leather. I'm thinking I might get the Chef and the jumbo flap, although I hadn't considered that Fendi loses its value. My poor SA at LV will wonder what happened to me!


----------



## jellybebe

Well I'm off to bed. Evander wants to cuddle now.


----------



## Taupy

bellapsyd said:


> ^ ohmygosh! SO cute- are they angoras? I LOVE them!


 
Boomi is an angora. I have to shave his hairs off in summer...maybe I should try to make a cardigan for next winter out of the wool


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Hey everyone like my new avatar?!?!?! I finally changed it but kept the theme the same!



AWWWWW I love it!!!!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Oh BTW everyone, what do you think of this bag, but in a very very light off-white/gray? It's the Fendi Chef tote, which I tried on a few days ago and really liked. I've never bought a Fendi before but I was surprised at the reasonable price! ($1395 CAD). I'm debating between this, the Chanel jumbo flap and the LV silver suhali lockit MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11742683



I love Fendi but I have to say I would go with the Chanel. I have the jumbo and it is just an amazing bag. It will last much longer than the chef imo, it's just timeless.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I especially love the second pair!!! So HAWT! I've never owned Gucci shoes before, are they comfy?
> 
> Actually Evander is on a diet so he's supposed to be losing weight. When he stayed at my mom's for the weekend he got so skinny because she was very strict with his food and he was running all over her house!
> 
> I'm kinda wondering if I should've gotten the Fendi Chef instead of the WC papillon, as they're similar in price, but the WC is LE and I so didn't think I would be able to get one. I guess that I'll wait for the Chef, hopefully it will still be available when I'm ready! It's a beautiful light-gray/cream sort of colour, hard to explain.



I personally would have gone the Chef over the WC papillon, but I am biased. I don't like LV bags. The only LV stuff I have is the zippy (that's what the little zip purse is called right?), agenda and cosmetic case. I just think you could get more wear out of the Chef and I like leather bags over canvas. But you know your wardrobe better and I'm sure you wouldn't have bought the papillon if you knew you wouldn't get much wear out of it.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> I personally would have gone the Chef over the WC papillon, but I am biased. I don't like LV bags. The only LV stuff I have is the zippy (that's what the little zip purse is called right?), agenda and cosmetic case. I just think you could get more wear out of the Chef and I like leather bags over canvas. But you know your wardrobe better and I'm sure you wouldn't have bought the papillon if you knew you wouldn't get much wear out of it.


 
Thanks for the opinion! IF pointed out that Fendi goes on sale though, which I had forgotten about (LV never goes on sale). I wanted to stop buying canvas bags but I just couldn't resist this one. I wasn't on a WL or anything, I just have a really great SA.

Anyway, are you more of an Hermes girl Kavnadoo?


----------



## jellybebe

Oh and how's Shadow? Are his ears getting better? How about his tummy?


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- I lOVE the papillon....I think  no matter what you should have bought it.  Chanels are amazing though as well...oh decisions....

Kavnadoo- do you have an Hermes collection? ohh I want to see!

Lexi is acting funny....just lying in her potty....I'm worried!

bought a black MC cles today!


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, you have been doing a lot of shopping lately! So have I - it's a craziness! How would we treat shopaholics if we are ourselves addicted?!?!?! Would CBT or desensitization therapy work? 

I'm really happy I got the WC papillon too. For some reason it just makes my eyes so happy. I keep changing my mind about the Fendi Chef, but I keep falling back in love with it. Here's another pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope Lexi is ok! Maybe she's hot or her tummy is gassy? Pineapple juice to the rescue! 

BTW I still have to see those VPs! Did you post a pic in the CL forum? I absolutely love those shoes, to me they are the iconic CLs. My city never has them, I was lucky enough to snap up the Architeks. For some reason SAs like to give things to me that are on hold for other people.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I think we have all been shopping to much lately. Im freaking because I have bought so many Gucci items in the last 30 days, literally thousands of dollars. . I really do not know what the heck is wrong with me. Maybe it is because my hubby is away and I'm sad and trying to cheer myself up with shopping. I really need intervention! At least I decided to get rid of some of my old collection to help pay for it.  This needs to be me:ban:.  

Well I went shopping again tonight for my RAOK buddy and found all sorts of cute things for great deals.  I will be mailing off before Friday buddy!

Jelly I still say get the Chanel .  The Fendi is gorgeous but resale value!  If you are like me and like to change your bags and get tired of things then Chanel holds value.

Bella is Lexi feeling any better yet?


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- no pics of the CL's- they are supposed to be a graduation gift so I must wait until the 23rd.  I'm thinking NOTHING would work for me to stop shopping (bad psychologist, bad!), like *IF* I am freaking out about the money I've spent lately! 

Lexi was given a few drops of the baby gas medicine and a good tummy rub. She's eating her hay now....so I'm hoping she's ok.  Changed the potty and keeping an eye on her.  She drank a tiny bit of pineapple juice too.  It's such a heavy shedding season- I'm a little worried!

Jelly- I agree, the next one should be a Chanel.  Classic.  I'm in love with the GST.


----------



## jellybebe

Evander is thumping like a psycho right now! I'm not sure what's scaring him? He's so silly!

Oh man, I'm pretty sure I know why I'm freaking out and shopping like a madwoman right now. I'm waiting for some pretty important news, plus my grandma passed away 2 years ago next week. Hey, the first step is acknowledging the problem, right?

I actually don't plan to sell any of my bags, which is weird because I love to throw stuff away but with my bags I'm scared that I will suddenly want one of them one day so I'm doing my best to hang onto them all. If I really don't want something, I give it away. I'm thinking I will get the Chef regardless, followed by... it's looking like the Chanel after that. But I love the Suhali lockit too! Decisions decisions!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- I lOVE the papillon....I think  no matter what you should have bought it.  Chanels are amazing though as well...oh decisions....
> 
> Kavnadoo- do you have an Hermes collection? ohh I want to see!
> 
> Lexi is acting funny....just lying in her potty....I'm worried!
> 
> bought a black MC cles today!



Does a single birkin constitute a bikin collection?


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Oh and how's Shadow? Are his ears getting better? How about his tummy?



Thanks for asking *jelly*, he's much better now. He's stopped scratching and I can see some really fine hair coming through the bald patch (that is now about 2-3 times the size compared to the one in the photo I posted last week).

He seems to have the desire to dig. Like crazy desire to dig. I'm tempted to buy a harnest (if I can find one small enough) and take him to the park with a magazine and let him dig to his heart's content. Do you or anyone else do that?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I'd be careful b/c of all the pesticides and germs out in public.  I ran across an article on t he dangers of taking a house bun out b/c of what they can catch.  Especially since Shadow has his ear situation. I can try to dig up the article again if anyone is curious. If possible can you fill a clean litter box and let him dig?  Fill it with litter and hay - mine love to dig in their potty


----------



## ItalianFashion

I want to find somewhere to let luigi dig. He loves it also but does not get anywhere on the hardwood or tile.  Let us know if you do that.  I have been wondering if they will actually dig the dirt.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'd be careful b/c of all the pesticides and germs out in public.  I ran across an article on t he dangers of taking a house bun out b/c of what they can catch.  Especially since Shadow has his ear situation. I can try to dig up the article again if anyone is curious. If possible can you fill a clean litter box and let him dig?  Fill it with litter and hay - mine love to dig in their potty



Hmmm not sure if I want to encourage him to mess up his litter. He is a very very clean bunny. His hutch is so tidy. That was what I was worried about, him picking up something outside. Esp in a public park. Sigh... don't know what to do. The poor bun has it imprinted in his genome to dig, he's been mock digging in my doona and his hutch very often.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the opinion! IF pointed out that Fendi goes on sale though, which I had forgotten about (LV never goes on sale). I wanted to stop buying canvas bags but I just couldn't resist this one. I wasn't on a WL or anything, I just have a really great SA.
> 
> Anyway, are you more of an Hermes girl Kavnadoo?



Well... my Birkin is my favourite bag, but I just don't have the funds to be a Hermes girl honestly. I really like Chanel and Fendi, so I guess these 3 would be my top favourites. And I love Alannah Hill clothes... 

Oh well what can you do? I haven't bought a new bag in a while, the Birkin was a gift from mum. Last thing I got was a pair of Miu Miu's. Being a student with only a part time job doesn't really help pay for those luxuries.


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ I feel you.  I'm a student as well.  This is AWFUL, but my extra loan money goes towards bags!  I'm really going to be paying for them years down the road.  I usually try to buy everything on ebay to be somewhat reasonable, but I am always a tiny bit scared that I have some super fakes in my collection- which is why I am afraid to post a collection thread!  But I must say- I've become GOOD at authenticating LV's (I have to be in order to stay thrifty!)


----------



## caruava

Hehe, I feel you. But I will be finished uni in June, can't wait to be earning real money!!!! And no it wont' all be going to shoes and bags, need to save for other things.

... who am I kidding, maybe something to reward myself, we'll see.


----------



## caruava

Hey everyone just thought I'd post a few pics of Shadow. He's much better as I mentioned before and as I mentioned is going through a crazy "I-need-to-dig-phase". Pardon the sheets, nothing's matching at the moment. Took my eye off him for a moment and he put a few holes in the doona cover... ush: And it's my sister's as well.

Here is Shadow, the patch on his ear is much bigger than before but at least he's not itching anymore. 







And here he is in my bed.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ohhh he is so cute ! I am guessing doona means comforter? That is what Luigi does also.  I bet shadow will start to dig you also when your shirt is rumpled.  Luigi gets behind this big cabinet at my aunts or the washer and will dig for like 30 minutes on the hard floor.   He will not dig his litterbox  thankfully .    I will have to think of digging places that would be safe.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw, Shadow's growing! 

Hey IF and Kavnadoo, what about seagrass mats for your bunnies to dig? They can be crumpled up or they might like to dig them when they are lying flat too. Or you can give them their very own blankets to mess around with. Evander has one and he used to spend lots of time arranging and rearranging the blanket when it was crumpled. Of course his favourite thing to dig happens to be my sheepskin rug!


----------



## bellapsyd

or a laundry basket with a phone book.  they love to destroy and dig paper

I got pulled over today and my DL taken (they do that in IL)- but I board a flight in 7 days!  I'm panicking!


----------



## jellybebe

^Huh? What happened?


----------



## bellapsyd

ok- panic over- I can still get on my flight to Florida.

In Illinois, if you get pulled over (I was going 10 over!) it's standard practice to take away your driver's license.  Not permanently, just until they process payment which takes 3 weeks usually.  It upsets me as I've never had a ticket in my life before!  Of course I got pulled over as I was coming off an on ramp, merging into traffic and trying to keep up!  It was an undercover sheriff- in a beat up old pontiac! Grrrr.  Oh well.


----------



## ItalianFashion

oh no bella I'm sorry you had such a bad day!  I hope that it works out ok.  

I think I will try the seagrass .  My aunt has a wicker basket in the living room full of books and magazines and he will jump in and eat the books and the wicker but not dig. I have tried a towel, blankets and rugs in his room and he eats them.  I never see the little bits of towel or blanket that should be on the floor.  Just big holes in the blankets and towels.  If I put a towel under him on my shirt he will sit on me and dig it for long periods of time and bite at it .  I know he loves to shred toilet paper but that is so messy.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh mine LOVE seagrass as well.

Oh Shadow looks so cute!  LOVE the picture series!!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh Bella that totally sucks about your driver's licence! That is sooo unfair - so you can't drive for 3 weeks?!?!?! Unbelievable!!! 

Oh BTW just stopped in at the post office and we should bear in mind that certain countries have importation restrictions, eg. no food, no chocolate, no coffee, no leather goods, no plants, no honey etc. We're pretty spread out here so it might be a good idea to check before we send our packages off! 

IF that's kinda funny about Luigi eating fabric! Maybe try the phone book idea? My bf made Evander a condo and he lined the floor with this foamy material stuff. Anyway, the first thing Evander did was rip up the foam! He didn't eat it, but he would bite chunks of it and spit it out everywhere! To this day I am still cleaning up chunks of foam from the carpet! 

Evander is fickle with his stuff. He has spots he favours for months at a time, then he will switch. He hates toys, I can't make him play with anything except my keys or other human stuff that he can't play with. I gave him his own keys on a stuffed pig keychain and he couldn't care less. I built him a little structure out of these coloured pieces of wood and do you think he even glanced at it? Obviously not. But leave a book or a pair of glasses lying around and he's all over it. He likes to knock drinking glasses and bottles of water over too. He thinks he's too cool.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I can drive, but on a ticket.  Driving is not so big a deal as is the picture ID part.  Ugh.  Someone sent me an article saying IL was one of only 2 states that do this! grrrr.

LOL Jelly- Chester's number one favorite toy?  Eating the buttons off my TV remote!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I can drive, but on a ticket. Driving is not so big a deal as is the picture ID part. Ugh. Someone sent me an article saying IL was one of only 2 states that do this! grrrr.
> 
> LOL Jelly- Chester's number one favorite toy? Eating the buttons off my TV remote!


 

Tell me about it! We have to flip over all our remotes, then put pillows or books on top of them so he doesn't eat the buttons!


----------



## bellapsyd

I know!  Comcast ALWAYS gives me odd looks when they come (I always ask to exchange out my remote!) hee hee


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> ohhh he is so cute ! I am guessing doona means comforter? That is what Luigi does also.  I bet shadow will start to dig you also when your shirt is rumpled.  Luigi gets behind this big cabinet at my aunts or the washer and will dig for like 30 minutes on the hard floor.   He will not dig his litterbox  thankfully .    I will have to think of digging places that would be safe.



Yes donna = comforter. Keep forgetting to change my lingo when I'm here. That's hilarious! Shadow almost does the same thing in the corners of his hutch.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> or a laundry basket with a phone book.  they love to destroy and dig paper
> 
> I got pulled over today and my DL taken (they do that in IL)- but I board a flight in 7 days!  I'm panicking!



Great idea! I'll use newspaper instead as we threw out all the phone books. Shadow is gonna have a ball! I remember my other bun's having so much fun shredding catalogues etc. Great idea *Bella!* Thanks. Sorry to hear you had such a bad day, really really sucks that you can't drive for 3 weeks, I'd feel completely stranded... We're here if you need to vent.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Aw, Shadow's growing!
> 
> Hey IF and Kavnadoo, what about seagrass mats for your bunnies to dig? They can be crumpled up or they might like to dig them when they are lying flat too. Or you can give them their very own blankets to mess around with. Evander has one and he used to spend lots of time arranging and rearranging the blanket when it was crumpled. Of course his favourite thing to dig happens to be my sheepskin rug!



I will try the old blankets idea. Jus found a heap of old towels. Gonna wash them first though, just with water, just in case any trace amounts of detergent could be harmful? I don't think I cam get seagrass mats here, if anyone ever gets any post some pics!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I can drive, but on a ticket.  Driving is not so big a deal as is the picture ID part.  Ugh.  Someone sent me an article saying IL was one of only 2 states that do this! grrrr.
> 
> LOL Jelly- Chester's number one favorite toy?  Eating the buttons off my TV remote!



OMG that's hilarious! I guess I don't have that problem. I would love to let shadow have full run of the house but I'm not sure if I can trust him yet. 

And *Jelly*, Evander is just too cute for words. I guess they're much smarter than we think they are. I am impressed that the fake keys didn't fool him.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Oh Bella that totally sucks about your driver's licence! That is sooo unfair - so you can't drive for 3 weeks?!?!?! Unbelievable!!!
> 
> Oh BTW just stopped in at the post office and we should bear in mind that certain countries have importation restrictions, eg. no food, no chocolate, no coffee, no leather goods, no plants, no honey etc. We're pretty spread out here so it might be a good idea to check before we send our packages off!
> 
> IF that's kinda funny about Luigi eating fabric! Maybe try the phone book idea? My bf made Evander a condo and he lined the floor with this foamy material stuff. Anyway, the first thing Evander did was rip up the foam! He didn't eat it, but he would bite chunks of it and spit it out everywhere! To this day I am still cleaning up chunks of foam from the carpet!
> 
> Evander is fickle with his stuff. He has spots he favours for months at a time, then he will switch. He hates toys, I can't make him play with anything except my keys or other human stuff that he can't play with. I gave him his own keys on a stuffed pig keychain and he couldn't care less. I built him a little structure out of these coloured pieces of wood and do you think he even glanced at it? Obviously not. But leave a book or a pair of glasses lying around and he's all over it. He likes to knock drinking glasses and bottles of water over too. He thinks he's too cool.


 
I know they love our stuff especially purses lol.  Im lucky he likes toys. He ignores them for a bit then plays with them in a few days. 



bellapsyd said:


> I know! Comcast ALWAYS gives me odd looks when they come (I always ask to exchange out my remote!) hee hee


 
Wow all of our bunnies do this lol.  Our remote in Italy has flat buttons now that you can hardly press.  He even ate one of the buttons off the remote at the hotel in just one bite.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> OMG that's hilarious! I guess I don't have that problem. I would love to let shadow have full run of the house but I'm not sure if I can trust him yet.
> 
> And *Jelly*, Evander is just too cute for words. I guess they're much smarter than we think they are. I am impressed that the fake keys didn't fool him.


 

Definitely give Shadow run of the house gradually. When bunnies are given too much freedom all of a sudden, they misbehave! For instance, make sure he is toilet trained before you leave him in a section of the house alone, otherwise he will think the entire house is his toilet!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh yes, I can vouch for that!


----------



## jellybebe

Hey, feel free to browse my photo album! I have some more pics of Evander (including some baby pics) and a never-before-seen collection shot!  Maybe one day I'll actually get the guts to post a pic of my face.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh a collection shot! I'll look!  (BTW- we can post pictures?  Jelly- you're ahead of me in this new change stuff!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

wow off to look.  I had no idea about any of this stuff until I got a friend request.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ same here IF

PS- I'm glad you've been back posting regularly IF.  I always get kinda sad when someone is gone for awhile (miss you omgblonde and Kirsten!)- I look forward to our daily bunny chats! LOL...yes it's a sad world I live in: class, library, online shop, tpf, homework, bed)


----------



## ItalianFashion

yes like my family here .  People who are obsessed with the same things bunnies and bags! I was thinking what has happened to Kirsten last night.  I know OMG went to the concert.


----------



## bellapsyd

I remember about omgblonde, and I think Kirsten said she read the thread but it went to fast for her to keep up.  *Kirsten*- if you're there- update us on Sailor and Scout!  Any new pictures?

I LOVE that jelly, Kavnadoo, and IF have posted so many bunny pictures lately!

IF- any new clicker tricks?


----------



## TxGlam

Oh wow, I didnt realize that TPF had so many bunny lovers! I have one bunny (Baby)and a dog - a pom. He won't give her ANY attention, its funny lol. 

I had a second bunny but she passed away at age 3 about 2 years ago. It still breaks my heart , i loved her so much 

What kind of treats do you give your bunnies? Baby needs to go on a diet..

Older pic of Baby--- she's no longer in a cage since she has her own bedroom now


----------



## caruava

^OMG she is gorgeous!!! Like a siamese cat in a bunny's body! As for treats, vegies and fruit are a treat for shadow at the moment, only cos he's still a baby and I don't want to upset his tummy.

When he's older, fruit will be the treat. He goes CRAZY for apple. If he smells it on my fingers he just bounces off the walls of his hutch looking for it.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Definitely give Shadow run of the house gradually. When bunnies are given too much freedom all of a sudden, they misbehave! For instance, make sure he is toilet trained before you leave him in a section of the house alone, otherwise he will think the entire house is his toilet!



I have been doing that. He's been in my room, the kitchen and the shower. Toilet training is great. I have made it a habit to put him in his litter box before he starts running around anywhere so he knows where it is and that it is there. He's very good except for the occassional poopies. He does most of them in the litter, when I did a full clean of this hutch yesterday for the 1st time (I know I've had him 2.5 weeks), there wasn't much to clean. Just took out all the hay and put fresh hay in. There weren't any poops (well just very very few) amongst the hay. 

But he is very clean, his litter tray needs changing every few days, not cos it smells but more cos it looks like there is more poop in there than litter! The litter I'm using is great. It's some kind of ground wood that had been compressed into pellets. Absorbs very well, and even after not changing it for 5-7 days, still no smell besides the smell of wood.


----------



## penance

Your bunny is sooo adorable  I absolutely love her coloring which she sort of resembles a siamese cat lol


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> I remember about omgblonde, and I think Kirsten said she read the thread but it went to fast for her to keep up.  *Kirsten*- if you're there- update us on Sailor and Scout!  Any new pictures?
> 
> I LOVE that jelly, Kavnadoo, and IF have posted so many bunny pictures lately!
> 
> IF- any new clicker tricks?



Haha, I was wondering if I was posting too many. I have new mummy syndrome. New baby, HEAPS of pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

TxGlam said:


>



Your bunny is  GORGEOUS!  What breed?  On an artistic note, I LOVE the edges of the photo!  

I always stay healthy with my treats to avoid  GI stasis.  Try tiny bits of fruit or carrot.  Oxbow has this great papaya drop treat too.

I know how hard it is to lose a bunny! Hugs to you


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I remember about omgblonde, and I think Kirsten said she read the thread but it went to fast for her to keep up. *Kirsten*- if you're there- update us on Sailor and Scout! Any new pictures?
> 
> I LOVE that jelly, Kavnadoo, and IF have posted so many bunny pictures lately!
> 
> IF- any new clicker tricks?


 

I am trying but he is being stubborn.  He wants to just stand for treats.  Everytime he hears that clicker or knows I have something he stands.  I have a funny video of him and his stuffed animal I am uploading.



kavnadoo said:


> Haha, I was wondering if I was posting too many. I have new mummy syndrome. New baby, HEAPS of pics!


 
Yes we love bunny pics!  Post as many as you want!



TxGlam said:


> Oh wow, I didnt realize that TPF had so many bunny lovers! I have one bunny (Baby)and a dog - a pom. He won't give her ANY attention, its funny lol.
> 
> I had a second bunny but she passed away at age 3 about 2 years ago. It still breaks my heart , i loved her so much
> 
> What kind of treats do you give your bunnies? Baby needs to go on a diet..
> 
> Older pic of Baby--- she's no longer in a cage since she has her own bedroom now


 

Baby is beautiful!  I would giver her small amouts of fuits greens and carrots and try the oxbow papaya like others have mentioned.   What kind of bunny is this?


----------



## bellapsyd

I have a collection thread guys!  Stop by and tell me what you think (link in my siggie).  I don't have everything there yet

Raffie was hilarious playing with his toy today I need to try to video it- you'll laugh!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi being perverted.  Thinks stuffed bunny  is his wife.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qP9U9Tw1L4


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi being perverted.  Thinks stuffed bunny  is his wife.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qP9U9Tw1L4



 
Love how he gets her in the mood by licking her at the start!


----------



## Peaches23

all of your bunnies are too cute!! I went to my local pet store and they had two of the cutest bunnies! one was black with floppy ears and one was white with black spots and its fur was really long!! The pet store also has one of those flemish giant rabbits its name is Tiny! LOL  

I am thinking about getting a rabbit they are too cute! I have a chinchilla right now taco he is 5 years old. Does anyone know if chinchillas and rabbits get along?


----------



## jellybebe

^I wondered the same thing! I went to my local pet store and they said no, but then again, they didn't seem to know much. I'd like to know from someone with experience!


----------



## jellybebe

Adorable bunny TxGlam! Oh it's sooooo hard to lose a bunny, they are so great! It's the worst when people don't realize how smart and friendly our bunnies are and think it's no big deal.

I find that most bunnies LOVE bananas!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg Bananas...YES


----------



## babylicious

my bunny goes crazy when he smells bananas. 

i wanted to ask bunny owners this...where do you store your bunny's hay? TIA!


----------



## jellybebe

^I store his hay in its bag in a broom closet in my kitchen. As long as it's dry, the temperature is fairly uniform and the hay is kept tightly closed, it shouldn't go bad.


----------



## bellapsyd

Since I have so many, we order from oxbow (the 50lbs box) and keep it in our garage.  I stuff a garbage bag full and keep that in my room on top of the TV and then just refill. Never goes bad.


----------



## litebrite

just found this thread! not sure if this question has been answered already, but are there any natural repellants to use on wooden door frames, furniture, etc? my bunny has a tendency to knaw on door frame corners and on furniture... mom's not happy as a result.


----------



## bellapsyd

oh yes...chewing.  Well sometimes that bitter apple stuff for dogs works, but since bunnies tend to love apples- it may not work.

Soap (i'll look up the brand and repost later) is good.  It's a certain one though (so it's bunny safe, but available at your local grocery store).  

I wouldn't recommend perfumes since bunnies noses are so sensitive and who knows what's in them!  I will get back to you later!

And- WELCOME, please post a bunny picture!


----------



## litebrite

thanks bellapsyd! please post when you find out the name of the soap. 

i got a couple pics of my bunny when i first got her.. so will try to post when i get home.


----------



## bellapsyd

it's Ivory soap!  (I remembered) obviously unscented


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> it's Ivory soap! (I remembered) obviously unscented


 
THANKYOU !!!!  He has chewed at our italy house and my aunts house. I am going to have to replace the frame on the door at my aunts before I leave  because of this and I could not find anything that worked! I will try this when I replace the frame. 

I store hay in a closet I buy smaller bags so it never goes bad.


----------



## bellapsyd

you need to put a good rubbing on.  So it might be whiteish on the wood.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

New to the site, so I'm giving a shout out here!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhh I LOVE you screen name and headline!  Your pictures are great!  What are their names? Do you mind if I snag that cute little bunny in your signature?


----------



## jellybebe

Bunnymasseuse that's awesome that you rescue bunnies! I would love to do that! I want to volunteer at a bunny shelter but I know my baby would go ballistic!


----------



## bellapsyd

See, I can't volunteer much b/c I want to take them all home with me!  As it is, 4 of ours were "fosters" that we just HAD to keep


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Hee hee he's snoozing away on my bed right now!




Awww, what a cutie!! You guys have sure been busy posting while I've been away! Will have to catch up now!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> ^ same here IF
> 
> PS- I'm glad you've been back posting regularly IF.  I always get kinda sad when someone is gone for awhile (miss you omgblonde and Kirsten!)- I look forward to our daily bunny chats! LOL...yes it's a sad world I live in: class, library, online shop, tpf, homework, bed)


  Awww missed you all too! But I'm home now woohooo! These last few days have been crazy. I met so many psychopaths. Some girls sold their house and car to fly from South Africa to see BSB!! It was so funny though, Nick goes 'You SOLD your HOUSE?!?!?!?' and Brian was like 'You know we're coming to South Africa soon right?!' & they were all like 'WHAAAAAT?!' & then some girls have followed the tour for weeks on end!!! 

I ended up meeting the guys twice though & they were lovelllly!! Will post the pics of me & them up when I get them back!


----------



## omgblonde

TxGlam said:


> Oh wow, I didnt realize that TPF had so many bunny lovers! I have one bunny (Baby)and a dog - a pom. He won't give her ANY attention, its funny lol.
> 
> I had a second bunny but she passed away at age 3 about 2 years ago. It still breaks my heart , i loved her so much
> 
> What kind of treats do you give your bunnies? Baby needs to go on a diet..
> 
> Older pic of Baby--- she's no longer in a cage since she has her own bedroom now



Awwww she's stunning!


----------



## pond23

bunnymasseuse said:


> New to the site, so I'm giving a shout out here!


 
^^^ Welcome to the bunny thread *bunnymasseuse*! I love the fact that you are a bunny rescuer! I'm hoping to volunteer at our local bunny shelter soon. Every time I go there, I want to take 2 or 3 buns home with me. But there's no more room in my condo for any more! Three is the limit until I move to a bigger place.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Adorable bunny TxGlam! Oh it's sooooo hard to lose a bunny, they are so great! It's the worst when people don't realize how smart and friendly our bunnies are and think it's no big deal.
> 
> I find that most bunnies LOVE bananas!


 
^^^ Oh, yeah! Bananas are like crack to bunnies! My three little ones go crazy whenever they get to eat them. But I haven't given any of the bunnies sweet treats since Yum Yum's GI stasis scare last fall. So it's only veggies and pellets for the time being.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bunnymasseuse said:


> New to the site, so I'm giving a shout out here!


 

*Welcome!  Its wonderful to have another person who rescues bunnies!  If husband was not in the army and we had a permanent place I would love this.  * 




omgblonde said:


> Awww missed you all too! But I'm home now woohooo! These last few days have been crazy. I met so many psychopaths. Some girls sold their house and car to fly from South Africa to see BSB!! It was so funny though, Nick goes 'You SOLD your HOUSE?!?!?!?' and Brian was like 'You know we're coming to South Africa soon right?!' & they were all like 'WHAAAAAT?!' & then some girls have followed the tour for weeks on end!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow that is crazy... Like selling my house and car for a blondie lol. Cannot wait to see pics!*
> I ended up meeting the guys twice though & they were lovelllly!! Will post the pics of me & them up when I get them back!


 


pond23 said:


> ^^^ Oh, yeah! Bananas are like crack to bunnies! My three little ones go crazy whenever they get to eat them. But I haven't given any of the bunnies sweet treats since Yum Yum's GI stasis scare last fall. So it's only veggies and pellets for the time being.


 
*I fed Luigi some today .... He was crazy following me around standing up and honking.*


----------



## ItalianFashion

babylicious said:


> my bunny goes crazy when he smells bananas.
> 
> i wanted to ask bunny owners this...where do you store your bunny's hay? TIA!


 

How is your bunny?  Did you figure out what is causing the fur loss?


----------



## pond23

TxGlam said:


> Oh wow, I didnt realize that TPF had so many bunny lovers! I have one bunny (Baby)and a dog - a pom. He won't give her ANY attention, its funny lol.
> 
> I had a second bunny but she passed away at age 3 about 2 years ago. It still breaks my heart , i loved her so much
> 
> What kind of treats do you give your bunnies? Baby needs to go on a diet..
> 
> Older pic of Baby--- she's no longer in a cage since she has her own bedroom now


 
^^^ Welcome to the bunny thread *TxGlam*! Baby has such striking features. Her eyes are just gorgeous! I put my 3 bunnies on a diet late last year. I don't give them fruits anymore as treats. Along with their hay and pellets, I just give them veggies such as dark leafy greens, basil, kale (in moderation), and carrots (in moderation).


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> *I fed Luigi some today .... He was crazy following me around standing up and honking.*


 
^^^ LOL! I love when the bunnies honk and stand on their two back feet. It is just the cutest thing! I still find the honking sound really strange because when Bunn Bunn does it, she really sounds like a little alien. The sound is unlike anything else I've heard before.  What's weird is that the other two bunnies never honk at all.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I have tried to capture it on video but it is hard.  He was honking in the video I posted yesterday with the stuffed bunny but it was a low honk and you cannot hear it when I record with the camera.  When he has done it loud and I try to record, he stops as soon as he sees me with the camera and then comes over to see what Im doing.    Do you have any videos of your bunny honking?


----------



## jellybebe

The honks are really hard to hear! I'm not sure what Evander means when he does it! And sometimes he does the mating honk (which is a little different) even though he's neutered!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Awww missed you all too! But I'm home now woohooo! These last few days have been crazy. I met so many psychopaths. Some girls sold their house and car to fly from South Africa to see BSB!! It was so funny though, Nick goes 'You SOLD your HOUSE?!?!?!?' and Brian was like 'You know we're coming to South Africa soon right?!' & they were all like 'WHAAAAAT?!' & then some girls have followed the tour for weeks on end!!!
> 
> I ended up meeting the guys twice though & they were lovelllly!! Will post the pics of me & them up when I get them back!


 

So you actually got to  talk to them and everything? Did you ever see that awful reality show "Meet the Carters"? Hopefully Nick isn't really like that in person! My fave was Brian.


----------



## penance

litebrite said:


> just found this thread! not sure if this question has been answered already, but are there any natural repellants to use on wooden door frames, furniture, etc? my bunny has a tendency to knaw on door frame corners and on furniture... mom's not happy as a result.


 
Thank god I bought cheap IKEA furniture because he's chewed my bed frame and my dresser, not that I condone this chewing behavior but he's hard to stop when he has free reign. 

I've now just replaced my nintendo gamecube cables since BV chewed them horribly :/ If I'm lucky my cable box wires can be saved - has anybody here have had to trash something that couldn't be saved?

BTW the greatest feeling towards your bunny is when you're feeding them fresh veggies from your garden ^-^ I have tomatos and green beans sprouting up and BV loves them


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> I have tried to capture it on video but it is hard. He was honking in the video I posted yesterday with the stuffed bunny but it was a low honk and you cannot hear it when I record with the camera. When he has done it loud and I try to record, he stops as soon as he sees me with the camera and then comes over to see what Im doing. Do you have any videos of your bunny honking?


 
^^^ Unfortunately, I don't have any videos of Bunn Bunn's honking. It is so low-pitched and low in volume that it would be very hard to capture.


----------



## pond23

penance said:


> Thank god I bought cheap IKEA furniture because he's chewed my bed frame and my dresser, not that I condone this chewing behavior but he's hard to stop when he has free reign.
> 
> I've now just replaced my nintendo gamecube cables since BV chewed them horribly :/ If I'm lucky my cable box wires can be saved - has anybody here have had to trash something that couldn't be saved?
> 
> BTW the greatest feeling towards your bunny is when you're feeding them fresh veggies from your garden ^-^ I have tomatos and green beans sprouting up and BV loves them


 
^^^ Before we became bunny-savvy, we had a lamp, a vacuum cleaner, and a phone charger get destroyed. Several stuffed animals have also met an early demise.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi being perverted. Thinks stuffed bunny is his wife.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qP9U9Tw1L4


 
^^^ LOL! Love the video *IF*! Yum Yum used to have a stuffed lamb as his wife, until he punctured her and ate the filling inside! $1K later in vet bills, we forced him to become 'divorced.' Now he's single and hating it. He can't handle having a 'wife.' LOL


----------



## babylicious

ItalianFashion said:


> How is your bunny?  Did you figure out what is causing the fur loss?



hes still acting normal but his fur.. i dont know it looks like the fur is coming back though..i just went out today and bought yesterday's news litter and a fresh pack of timothy hay pellets. hopefully everything gets better. thanks for your concern! truly appreciate it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

babylicious said:


> hes still acting normal but his fur.. i dont know it looks like the fur is coming back though..i just went out today and bought yesterday's news litter and a fresh pack of timothy hay pellets. hopefully everything gets better. thanks for your concern! truly appreciate it!


 

Please Let me  know the progress if  you see more coming back within a week or so. Im worried about him.  If not its probably not stress its mites or fungal.  If thats the case then he will need a vet trip before it becomes systemic and causes seizures.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^^^ LOL! Love the video *IF*! Yum Yum used to have a stuffed lamb as his wife, until he punctured her and ate the filling inside! $1K later in vet bills, we forced him to become 'divorced.' Now he's single and hating it. He can't handle having a 'wife.' LOL


 
Oh my gosh what did the vet have to do?  Luckily he does not eat the bunny yet.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> So you actually got to  talk to them and everything? Did you ever see that awful reality show "Meet the Carters"? Hopefully Nick isn't really like that in person! My fave was Brian.



Yeah we got to talk to them for a while. I can't actually remember what they said to me though LOL, I just remember Nick commenting on my necklace!

Nick was looooooooooovely to me!  But I've heard stories from some fans I know, about them seeing him be like that.. mainly when he's drunk though!


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> ^^^ LOL! Love the video *IF*! Yum Yum used to have a stuffed lamb as his wife, until he punctured her and ate the filling inside! $1K later in vet bills, we forced him to become 'divorced.' Now he's single and hating it. He can't handle having a 'wife.' LOL



Eeek!! Naughty Yum Yum!!

Hahahaha @ that video *IF*!! His tail is going non stop!


----------



## Peaches23

ooo I love BSB nick is my fave!! i've been a fan of them since I was in 4th grade when the first came to the US. I am 22 now and still lovin them!


----------



## babylicious

ItalianFashion said:


> Please Let me  know the progress if  you see more coming back within a week or so. Im worried about him.  If not its probably not stress its mites or fungal.  If thats the case then he will need a vet trip before it becomes systemic and causes seizures.



will do


----------



## jellybebe

Ah I was going through withdrawal with TPF down today! How are the little babies? Evander was really cute today, as usual, but I had school so we couldn't hang out much. When I woke up this morning though, he saw that I was getting up and he quickly jumped beside me on the bed (usually he jumps onto the foot of the bed) for some quick pets!


----------



## ItalianFashion

awww..  does he have trouble getting on the bed?   I just got a new bedroom set before I left Italy and its high so I dont think Luigi will be able to jump on it. Probably should not even let him in that room now that I think about it.


----------



## caruava

babylicious said:


> my bunny goes crazy when he smells bananas.
> 
> i wanted to ask bunny owners this...where do you store your bunny's hay? TIA!



In a garbage bag. Hmmm gotta test bananas on Shadow.


----------



## caruava

Oh can't wait for pics *omgblonde*, glad you had a great time!


----------



## omgblonde

I know Jelly! I feel so lost when tPF isn't working! Aww how cute of Evander. Honey is shedding like crazy, there's fur everywhere. I really need to order the Furminator!

BTW, does anyone know what page the RAOK stuff is on? I can't remember all the dates!


----------



## bellapsyd

Omgblonde- I *think* it was page 38 or 25....post #388ish

Jelly- I agree- I kept checking tPF all day yesterday

IF- I LOVE the video of Luigi!

Yesterday, at my boyfriend's, I look out into the backyard and there are these 2 bunnies playing a game.  One would charge at the other and as he was about to hit him, the other would just jump straight up into the air so the charging on could pass.  The charger would stop, turn around, and run at him the other way- to which the jumper would do it again and just jump straight up so he could pass.  They did this over and over again!  We got a video on my BF's camera.  I'm not sure how good it is (it was taken through a window with a screen on it)- but later I will view it and figure out how to post it- it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## caruava

^Were they wild bunnies? Can't wait for the video.


----------



## bellapsyd

yes they were!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I cannot wait to see this bella!  Oh you know the amarante cosmetic you said you almost bought on ebay that was mine.  The lady who bought from me put it up on ebay.  She said it was to big for her?? Good price.


----------



## bellapsyd

really?  can you PM me her name?  I don't see it listed


----------



## ItalianFashion

Sorry . I just looked in completed . She had it buy it now 355 and it did not sell and she relisted it last night and someone bought it as soon as listed!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Oh my gosh what did the vet have to do? Luckily he does not eat the bunny yet.


 
^^^ His liver enzymes went through the roof! So he was hospitalized for one night and given IV fluids. Then we took him home and gave him 3 or 4 medications for two weeks, and we had to give him IV fluids ourselves. Thank God my sister was able to insert the IV; I wasn't able to because I get too squeamish. Now we don't leave Yum Yum around stuffed animals for too long.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- oh well!  I'll just stay on the lookout.  Actually- I think I just sent you a question- are you selling a heart?! LOL

Pond- omg!  Poor Yum Yum!  Thank god it's all ok now!

OMGBlonde- when you look up those dates, can u repost them so we can all be reminded?


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> *RAOK
> *
> You will know who your buddy is by *3.28.08* (at the latest)
> RAOK will officially go from *4.25.08-5.23.08
> *Your buddy must get their gift by *6.1.08* (no exceptions).  Pictures must be posted within 3 days of getting the gift!  I'm not going to tell you a date when your gift must be postmarked by, however please use good judgment- we don't want anyone left out!  Please get tracking on your package- If someone's gift is late I will ask you to PM me the tracking.
> 
> Price limit $50 USD
> 
> Remember- this is a BUNNY theme- so decorate boxes, etc. with pics from bunny magazines- or however you want to be creative!  Also, since we are the Purse Forum- you can throw in a little bag love as well if you want! ​



There we go! I deleted out all the stuff we didnt need any more (forms to fill in etc..)

Not long left! I've still got a few things to get my buddy then need to work on the decoration and get posting!  Honey actually ate something I got for buddys bunny the other day.. naughty bun!


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL- that made me laugh!  Naughty Honey!


----------



## jellybebe

Hi all! I had school this weekend and someone in my class was talking about pet loss today, which made me so sad! She passed out this poem called "Rainbow Bridge" too, which some of you are probably familiar with.

Bella I keep thinking about your nimbus. I was at a boutique maybe a month ago and I tried on the perle one. I prefer the anthracite colour but they are hard to find now. Can you fit lots in your bag? I kinda gave up on the nimbus because it looked really small, but the leather seems gorgeous and I love how the front has the scalloped bit of leather! 

AHHHH I am so addicted. I need to stop. Soon.

I can't believe what poor Yum Yum had to go through! I suspect if Evander had really eaten the aluminum foil that night, he might have had to go through a similar thing. Scary!


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^^^ His liver enzymes went through the roof! So he was hospitalized for one night and given IV fluids. Then we took him home and gave him 3 or 4 medications for two weeks, and we had to give him IV fluids ourselves. Thank God my sister was able to insert the IV; I wasn't able to because I get too squeamish. Now we don't leave Yum Yum around stuffed animals for too long.



Oh so glad Yum Yum is better now. Lot of cuddles from me!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Hi all! I had school this weekend and someone in my class was talking about pet loss today, which made me so sad! She passed out this poem called "Rainbow Bridge" too, which some of you are probably familiar with.
> 
> Bella I keep thinking about your nimbus. I was at a boutique maybe a month ago and I tried on the perle one. I prefer the anthracite colour but they are hard to find now. Can you fit lots in your bag? I kinda gave up on the nimbus because it looked really small, but the leather seems gorgeous and I love how the front has the scalloped bit of leather!



I have a beautiful version of that poem hand painted specifically for bunnys on a plaque for Frankie (I can send anyone who wants the bunny version an  online copy).  I also have some great books/workbooks on petloss (I had to develop and run a group on it in therapy. Jelly, I have some great CBT info in case you need it for class).

I wish I had known you were looking for a Nimbus- I JUST sold mine and the girl won't leave me feedback - she ignores my messages asking!

It actually does hold a lot- but if you are used to your Mahina it may seem tiny to you!  It's SO soft too.  I think it'll be a great collector's item soon- get it!

I sold it (and took a MAJOR loss on it!) to fund my new Bbag obsession as well as my vuitton vernis obsession (ItalianFashion is tempting me.....)


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^^^ His liver enzymes went through the roof! So he was hospitalized for one night and given IV fluids. Then we took him home and gave him 3 or 4 medications for two weeks, and we had to give him IV fluids ourselves. Thank God my sister was able to insert the IV; I wasn't able to because I get too squeamish. Now we don't leave Yum Yum around stuffed animals for too long.


 
That is a lot he had to go through! I will be careful about this.  glad he is ok. 



bellapsyd said:


> I have a beautiful version of that poem hand painted specifically for bunnys on a plaque for Frankie (I can send anyone who wants the bunny version an online copy). I also have some great books/workbooks on petloss (I had to develop and run a group on it in therapy. Jelly, I have some great CBT info in case you need it for class).
> 
> I wish I had known you were looking for a Nimbus- I JUST sold mine and the girl won't leave me feedback - she ignores my messages asking!
> 
> It actually does hold a lot- but if you are used to your Mahina it may seem tiny to you! It's SO soft too. I think it'll be a great collector's item soon- get it!
> 
> I sold it (and took a MAJOR loss on it!) to fund my new Bbag obsession as well as my vuitton vernis obsession (ItalianFashion is tempting me.....)


 

I loved your nimbus but the bbag is also a beautiful bag.  I just sent you message again.  I have sold all of my vernis except for the amarante heart .  I had a framboise reade and the 2 hearts and cosmetic case.  I miss them but love those blondies!  I can get cheap accessories to use instead.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I have a beautiful version of that poem hand painted specifically for bunnys on a plaque for Frankie (I can send anyone who wants the bunny version an online copy). I also have some great books/workbooks on petloss (I had to develop and run a group on it in therapy. Jelly, I have some great CBT info in case you need it for class).
> 
> I wish I had known you were looking for a Nimbus- I JUST sold mine and the girl won't leave me feedback - she ignores my messages asking!
> 
> It actually does hold a lot- but if you are used to your Mahina it may seem tiny to you! It's SO soft too. I think it'll be a great collector's item soon- get it!
> 
> I sold it (and took a MAJOR loss on it!) to fund my new Bbag obsession as well as my vuitton vernis obsession (ItalianFashion is tempting me.....)


 
WHA??? You just sold your nimbus? But it was in your collection thread!  (Someone's not dealing well with change here!) True, I did think it was kinda small compared to Mahina, but now that I have the MC zippy coin wallet, I can manage with a smaller bag. (I don't stuff Mahina either - hurts my shoulder & neck.) Well, something to think about, I guess.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG my bf kinda wants a bird - his aunt breeds these crazy exotic talking parrots. I'm not sure - anyone have experience with bunnies and birds together?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yes. I also have 4 talking parrots.  They get along great.  I think it's b/c the bunnies aren't  out loose when the birds are.

IF- just got back on my computer- you're bad- an enabler!  I can't believe you sold all your vernis!  

Jelly- I know it's in my collection thread- I figured I'd post it it- b/c more than likely, I'll buy it back!


----------



## jellybebe

^My bf seriously pissed me off this morning so I told him NO BIRD! I'm sure that he would start off taking care of it, then gradually I would somehow start doing everything. No thanks. I've stuck to my end of the bargain w/ Evander. I clean his litterbox, I buy his food, I pay his vet bills, I make sure he's fed...

You all must stop me! I am seriously itching to go shopping again. I want to get myself a Mother's Day present from Evander, because even though other people don't think I'm a mommy, I sure do! I want to check out the Nimbus PM again (Bella you are such an enabler, but it's over $2K and I want other things too!) and maybe the Fendi Chef again in person and possibly a pochette. I was at school yesterday and just threw all my books and purse stuff into a big tote bag. I was thinking it would be nice to have a small purse or pochette to hold my essentials inside a school tote. But maybe I should wait.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bellapsyd said:


> ^ ohhh I LOVE you screen name and headline!  Your pictures are great!  What are their names? Do you mind if I snag that cute little bunny in your signature?



I don't mind if you snag the sig, I'm not that strict about it 

Names are:
Albino Rex - Arrow
Spotted Mini white & grey - Mokona


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jellybebe said:


> Bunnymasseuse that's awesome that you rescue bunnies! I would love to do that! I want to volunteer at a bunny shelter but I know my baby would go ballistic!



I work for a rescue group called Friends of Rabbits, Non profit all the way, I've been helping them since about 2000.

www.friendsofrabbits.org

If you are in the area, and want to assist, we can always use volunteers even if you can't help foster or adopt!

We do Bunny Spa's here, and if you wonder what that looks like, take a gander!  I'll be the person you see with the red & green striped apron on!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/68584033@N00/sets/72157603960792954


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Love you earrings!  My shelter does bunny spa's too!  I really love the "Articles" section you have!  How helpful!  I bookmarked it.

Jelly- I think we all enable each other!  IF is enabling me right now in regards to an amarante heart.  Jelly- do you find the hearts useful?  I keep thinking I should buy myself a graduation gift...but that's been my excuse for myself everytime I've shopped for the last month!


----------



## jellybebe

^Well graduation is a big deal! How long was your program? Are you gonna be a Dr. at the end of it? Will we have to call you Dr. Bella? 

I really like my heart, but I don't use it too much, if you want the truth, but that may be because it's silver and doesn't match the hardware on most of my bags. I bought it so that I could put my keys in it when carrying a speedy or a similarly stiff bag (to avoid having to unzip it constantly). Now that I think about it however, it would probably be perfect on a Nimbus in anthracite! I located a couple of Nimbuses still left at my boutique. Now I have another decision to make - Nimbus PM or Fendi Chef? I'm just afraid the Nimbus PM will be too small. I want something smooshy and carefree that will look effortlessly chic regardless of what I'm wearing. 

I think an amarante heart would be cute on one of your bbags, but does the hardware match? Is it silver or gold? Will you be getting it for below retail?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Sorry about enabling Bella. I know its hard to resisit buying so much!   You know I bought the blondies and the shoes and just recently I just ordered more  bags from woodbury.  A gucci britt and princy in silver metallic guccissima!    I was the first on a waitlist for WC speedy and I was not sure about getting it so I called the store today just to ask . Our LV store has not received any and none showing that are supposed to be coming in.  She said she can get me a wc papillion in brown from another store possibly  if I want but not sure.  I like the speedy bags.


----------



## bellapsyd

I really need a wallet and someone just listed a framboise french purse on ebay for BIN $410...I'm thinking I should go for it!  What does everyone think?

Not Dr. Yet (I wish)- I'll just have the master's.  2 more years until I am a Dr....and then 2 more after that until I can prescribe.  My shopping is bad because I really am just using student loans to buy things!  But I can't help it!

I'm  obsessed with the hearts, but can't justify a use for them- which frustrates me!


----------



## jellybebe

^I thought you just got a framboise zippy? Maybe I am just cracked out again. Is the little MC wallet in your avatar too small for your needs? I like the FP but I prefer the design of the zippy or the zippy coin purse, which retails for something like $380 USD. Have you checked one of those out?

When you obsess, do you obsess and then change your mind or do you remain in a state of obsession? Just curious. I get intensely insane about something, then I often forget about it or change my mind, which is really weird. It makes me wonder if I ever truly want anything. But anyway, the heart is primarily a bag charm for most people. You can use it as a coin purse or as a little storage thing for a bluetooth device or spare batteries but not much else. You probably know it won't fit credit cards or IDs or anything like that. 

IF you have been shopping like mad! I didn't know you WL for a WC speedy. I quickly saw one IRL when I picked up my papillon, but I didn't get to see it in the store - a customer was wearing it. The WC has totally grown on me. At first I didn't think much of it but now I really like how it's white but very colourful. However, I still think it's pretty overpriced for a speedy, as pretty as it is. I still prefer leather all the way! (The smooshier the better.)


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh- I was supposed to have just gotten one- my SA located one for me...but turns out it was reserved for someone else...so in actuality I never "got" it.  I posted that I did...b/c well, I was SUPPOSED to (posted right after SA called for me)!  The Koala is cute- but I'm just a sucker for vernis!  I have my cles, which I primarily use, but I want a bigger wallet as well.  My mind changes so much.  I wish there was a vernis zippy coin!

I tend to obsess and obsess...and the forget.  I wonder about myself as well.

Yes, IF- I WISH I was shopping as much as you!


----------



## babylicious

sorry to break your conservation chain ladies  but i just wanted to share with you all that my baby is finally getting better. 







the hairs on his chest are finally start to grow back and he's looking great as usual!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ He is SO so SO cute!  I love the angle of the shot!


----------



## jellybebe

babylicious said:


> sorry to break your conservation chain ladies  but i just wanted to share with you all that my baby is finally getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hairs on his chest are finally start to grow back and he's looking great as usual!


 

Aw what a little model! He's posing in such a cute way there! Glad to hear he's doing better - give him a little kiss on the nose for me! Evander loves those!


----------



## bellapsyd

tried to have a photo shoot with Chester and my MC wapity...no luck.  This is how it turned out!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw his fur is so shiny! 

I'm procrastinating really badly. I'm trying to write my last paper ever for my degree as I am also finishing my Master's and graduating in the next few months (yay us). So far I have one page - the introduction. I guess that I can use the graduation shopping excuse too - hadn't thought of that, as I've been so focused on other things!


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL ^ that is a GREAT excuse to use!  Just made an offer on a fuchsia PTI...she accepted...but through an email and didn't formally ebay accept- so I'm a tad worried!

I'm procrastinating on checking over my last final case concep. for the year too Jelly...procrastination is key!


----------



## jellybebe

^You're hilarious! I can just picture you shopping away online, bargaining and making deals and offers. 

I'm not usually a procrastinator. Usually I'm very task-oriented. I think that because this is my last class anyway, I'm kind of in an "Aw screw it" frame of mind. I still have some time though. I'm writing about Complicated Grief. I was inspired by the Adam Sandler movie "Reign over Me" because he literally dissociated from his grief. I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhh deep stuff. you must take a time out and buy something!  too bad bunnies eat everything- they'd look so cute with little LV accessories!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ah yes. In order to prevent myself from developing PTSD or compassion fatigue about this topic, I must take frequent shopping breaks! Great prescription!

It's not even that Evander eats everything - he is just so squeamish when it comes to things touching his body! I bought him a hoodie and it was soooo cute, but he would try to squirm out of it every time I put it on him! Eventually he got too fat anyway, and I gave up on making him wear clothes. I wish I had a better pic of him, it's on my old phone. Picture Luigi pouting with his head down and you have my bunny in a sweatshirt except he's also walking backwards somehow hoping he can "back" his way out of his clothing! Too funny!


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL ^

I was doing some research on bunny digging and behaviors so those of you talking about it have some other options- here are a bunch of links!  

an alternative, *approved* digging area .
http://www.sandiego rabbits.org/ behavior/ rabbit_digs.  html
http://exoticpets. about.com/ od/rabbitcare/  f/rabbitdigging. htm
http://forums. rabbitrehome. org.uk/showthrea  d.php?t=51161
http://www.rabbit. org/faq/sections /chewing. html#dig-  items
http://www.rabbit. org/journal/ 2-9/rebel- with-paws.  html
http://www.pet- care-experts. com/archive. php?71707
http://homepage. mac.com/mattocks /morfz/rabcare. html#toys


----------



## babylicious

Thanks, bellapsyd and jellybebe! I think he knows he looks good so he always lets me capture those cute moments. haha. 

i just ate an apple awhile ago and when i went to give him a kissy, he started to lick my face


----------



## jellybebe

babylicious said:


> Thanks, bellapsyd and jellybebe! I think he knows he looks good so he always lets me capture those cute moments. haha.
> 
> i just ate an apple awhile ago and when i went to give him a kissy, he started to lick my face


 

Aw, good boy! I love getting bunny kisses! I especially love starting the day off with them!


----------



## pond23

babylicious said:


> Thanks, bellapsyd and jellybebe! I think he knows he looks good so he always lets me capture those cute moments. haha.
> 
> i just ate an apple awhile ago and when i went to give him a kissy, he started to lick my face


 
^^^ Bunny kisses are the best, babylicious! Soooo sweet! Yum Yum and Puff Puff are very affectionate little bunnies.

BTW, I just love looking at your avatar. It always makes me smile. Your lionhead is beyond adorable!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^I thought you just got a framboise zippy? Maybe I am just cracked out again. Is the little MC wallet in your avatar too small for your needs? I like the FP but I prefer the design of the zippy or the zippy coin purse, which retails for something like $380 USD. Have you checked one of those out?
> 
> When you obsess, do you obsess and then change your mind or do you remain in a state of obsession? Just curious. I get intensely insane about something, then I often forget about it or change my mind, which is really weird. It makes me wonder if I ever truly want anything. But anyway, the heart is primarily a bag charm for most people. You can use it as a coin purse or as a little storage thing for a bluetooth device or spare batteries but not much else. You probably know it won't fit credit cards or IDs or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> IF you have been shopping like mad! I didn't know you WL for a WC speedy. I quickly saw one IRL when I picked up my papillon, but I didn't get to see it in the store - a customer was wearing it. The WC has totally grown on me. At first I didn't think much of it but now I really like how it's white but very colourful. However, I still think it's pretty overpriced for a speedy, as pretty as it is. I still prefer leather all the way! (The smooshier the better.)


 

Yes the heart is so cute as a bag charm but not much else you can do with it.  I think I tend to get obsessed about bags and things then when I get them. I am like omg what was I thinking a few weeks later. The blondies, I still really love these so far thankfully.  I am obsessed over blondies  and the Gucci Britts.  Luckily I tend to buy things that are deeply dicounted or hard to get so I do not lose much money if I sell on ebay after I get tired of it. Sometimes I also sell on ebay if I find a great deal to help  fund some of my purchases.   When I bought my hearts and cosmetic I waitlisted for several bags such as the watercolor and the other tote bag that came in bright colors and the Damier Neverfull.  I waitlisted so I would be able to get one if I liked it IRL since no one had waitlisted for any bags in our store. 

I have just found so many great deals these past few months that I have went crazy.  Blondies never come up on ebay in black and I found 3 this month that I wanted.  The britt tote never goes on sale for the price I found it for at woodbury so even if I used it and sold it I would still be able to get rid of it more than I paid.  The Gucci shoes I found at saks were never going to go on sale again so I had to get them. I am just 



bellapsyd said:


> LOL ^ that is a GREAT excuse to use! Just made an offer on a fuchsia PTI...she accepted...but through an email and didn't formally ebay accept- so I'm a tad worried!
> 
> I'm procrastinating on checking over my last final case concep. for the year too Jelly...procrastination is key!


 
I love the framboise Zippy wallet.  The zippy is the best wallet to get and such  a great price Bella!  I hope it works out.  Thanks for the digging links.  I will have to go check them out in a minute. Oh when I was browsing craigslist a few months ago I found a real bedford and PTI wallet in red for 300.00 total.  I met her at LV to confirm authenticity and bought it.  I did not like the red that much but sold it to help fund some more purchases.  I was like what was this woman thinking selling for so cheap!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Aw what a little model! He's posing in such a cute way there! Glad to hear he's doing better - give him a little kiss on the nose for me! Evander loves those!


 


babylicious said:


> sorry to break your conservation chain ladies  but i just wanted to share with you all that my baby is finally getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hairs on his chest are finally start to grow back and he's looking great as usual!


 
awww look at the cute baby! I am so glad his hair is coming back.  I think it was possibly stress then.  When Luigi is like this with his head up I always have to give him a quick  kiss on his mouth!  He gives this look like what was that!  You know I have seen your avatar before and I used to think it was a guinea pig lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> tried to have a photo shoot with Chester and my MC wapity...no luck. This is how it turned out!


 

Ooh nice wapity !  Chester wants the trunk bag more tasty!


----------



## omgblonde

babylicious said:


> sorry to break your conservation chain ladies  but i just wanted to share with you all that my baby is finally getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hairs on his chest are finally start to grow back and he's looking great as usual!


Awwwww I want to put him in my pocket!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> tried to have a photo shoot with Chester and my MC wapity...no luck.  This is how it turned out!



Awwwww! Look at his blue eyes in that first pic!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Aw his fur is so shiny!
> 
> I'm procrastinating really badly. I'm trying to write my last paper ever for my degree as I am also finishing my Master's and graduating in the next few months (yay us). So far I have one page - the introduction. I guess that I can use the graduation shopping excuse too - hadn't thought of that, as I've been so focused on other things!


LOL! I'm busy procrastinating at the moment too! Just 6 more weeks of work & I'm off for a few months woo woo!


----------



## bellapsyd

I miss mutliquote!  I have a question about Craig's list (thanks for reminding me IF)- I was going to list on there as well- but it seems that I can only list in my area!  Is it really not like ebay where there is the option of listing AND searching all of craig's list?  How frustrating!  I'd love to look for a deal like yours IF, but it seems like I have to click on each and every city and type in "vuitton vernis"- there's not even the option of having new listings emailed to you!  Frustrating!  Any Craig's list experts- please help!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Ooh nice wapity !  Chester wants the trunk bag more tasty!



Don't tempt me...the trunks pochette accessories.....I'm eyeing it!

BUT

Chester (or Sarafina) will be able to pose with my NEW Fuchsia PTI I just won! (when I get it- should be Monday!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I miss mutliquote! I have a question about Craig's list (thanks for reminding me IF)- I was going to list on there as well- but it seems that I can only list in my area! Is it really not like ebay where there is the option of listing AND searching all of craig's list? How frustrating! I'd love to look for a deal like yours IF, but it seems like I have to click on each and every city and type in "vuitton vernis"- there's not even the option of having new listings emailed to you! Frustrating! Any Craig's list experts- please help!


 

What I do is just go to my state then type in vuitton or whatever and browse the listings in each city. My area does not have that many designer items so it takes me 20 minutes and I do it like once a week.  I have gotten some great deals and have sold on ebay to make $$$ Here is what else I have bought from craigslist and  all authentic ! and price.

LV monceau bag and french purse wallet excellent condition $285.00
LV thompson street good condition $75.00
LV Mini Looping good condition $100.00
Fendi Bag excellent $20.00
Chanel Pink Caviar bowler ok condition $ 350.00
LV brand new neverfull $400.00
Gucci Vintage $20.00
LV bronze vernis sandals $ 45.00
Gucci pumps $30.00
Gucci platforms $ 50.00


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> What I do is just go to my state then type in vuitton or whatever and browse the listings in each city. My area does not have that many designer items so it takes me 20 minutes and I do it like once a week. I have gotten some great deals and have sold on ebay to make $$$ Here is what else I have bought from craigslist and all authentic ! and price.
> 
> LV monceau bag and french purse wallet excellent condition $285.00
> LV thompson street good condition $75.00
> LV Mini Looping good condition $100.00
> Fendi Bag excellent $20.00
> Chanel Pink Caviar bowler ok condition $ 350.00
> LV brand new neverfull $400.00
> Gucci Vintage $20.00
> LV bronze vernis sandals $ 45.00
> Gucci pumps $30.00
> Gucci platforms $ 50.00


 

OMG you have found some really sweet deals!  I need to take some shopping tips from you - you are a true pro! I'm the worst, I just buy buy buy and think later.  And don't even get me started about selling my stuff. I usually just give it to charity or to friends. I have thought about  consigning my stuff but have never actually done it. I have a bunch of Coach bags (not featured in my photo album) that I no longer use. They're not in the best condition because I used to use them a lot and they got dirty (and it shows because they are light-coloured) and part of me wants to sell them, part of me just wants to give them away to someone who will appreciate them. As you can probably all tell, when I like something, I go overboard! I've accumulated my entire LV collection in about a year. Before that, I used to buy a new bag every 6-8 months. After I have most of the LV pieces I want, I will probably get "acquainted" with Chanel. The thing is, each designer is almost like a whole new language - so many styles, names, colours, seasons, etc! When I wander into other subforums to see where old members have gone, I get so confused because I don't understand the other "languages"!  Bal is particularly confusing because there are soooo many colours, leathers, styles (that only seem to vary subtly in my not-so-educated eyes) and hardwares. 

How are the bunnies today? Evander was really hyper and clingy this morning. He was following me around and trying to climb on me. I'm not sure what he wanted.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Awwwww I want to put him in my pocket!


 

Hey we need to see some of your pics w/ the BSB!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> Don't tempt me...the trunks pochette accessories.....I'm eyeing it!
> 
> BUT
> 
> Chester (or Sarafina) will be able to pose with my NEW Fuchsia PTI I just won! (when I get it- should be Monday!)


 

So is it framboise? Ooh can't wait to see it!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> Don't tempt me...the trunks pochette accessories.....I'm eyeing it!
> 
> BUT
> 
> Chester (or Sarafina) will be able to pose with my NEW Fuchsia PTI I just won! (when I get it- should be Monday!)


Girls, you really need to stop tempting me with LV in here! I am so so so close to jumping on the LV wagon with you all! 

Can wait to see the pictures Bella!



ItalianFashion said:


> What I do is just go to my state then type in vuitton or whatever and browse the listings in each city. My area does not have that many designer items so it takes me 20 minutes and I do it like once a week.  I have gotten some great deals and have sold on ebay to make $$$ Here is what else I have bought from craigslist and  all authentic ! and price.
> 
> LV monceau bag and french purse wallet excellent condition $285.00
> LV thompson street good condition $75.00
> LV Mini Looping good condition $100.00
> Fendi Bag excellent $20.00
> Chanel Pink Caviar bowler ok condition $ 350.00
> LV brand new neverfull $400.00
> Gucci Vintage $20.00
> LV bronze vernis sandals $ 45.00
> Gucci pumps $30.00
> Gucci platforms $ 50.00



 I think we all need to come to your for shopping tips! LOL I can never find good bargains on ebay etc.. probably because I'm too lazy to look though!



jellybebe said:


> Hey we need to see some of your pics w/ the BSB!



The fanclub (lol) STILL haven't uploaded my two pictures with them  but I have my ones from the concerts & soundchecks online!

Liverpool -
http://www.flickr.com/photos/26459721@N02/sets/72157604990198121/

Birmingham - 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/26459721@N02/sets/72157604987082578/

Some videos -
http://www.youtube.com/user/omgblondeox

& my fave pics that I've shown everyone..










This was at soundcheck where there was only about 60-80 people in the venue & most people were in the centre & Nick was completely staring at my friend & I for a bit.. but I didn't know where to look.. so after I took a pic I looked away & started playing with my camera like a right idiot haha!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> So is it framboise? Ooh can't wait to see it!




No it's actually the older pink, fuchsia- which is super hard to find!  It's like HOT hot pink!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> What I do is just go to my state then type in vuitton or whatever and browse the listings in each city. My area does not have that many designer items so it takes me 20 minutes and I do it like once a week.  I have gotten some great deals and have sold on ebay to make $$$ Here is what else I have bought from craigslist and  all authentic ! and price.
> 
> LV monceau bag and french purse wallet excellent condition $285.00
> LV thompson street good condition $75.00
> LV Mini Looping good condition $100.00
> Fendi Bag excellent $20.00
> Chanel Pink Caviar bowler ok condition $ 350.00
> LV brand new neverfull $400.00
> Gucci Vintage $20.00
> LV bronze vernis sandals $ 45.00
> Gucci pumps $30.00
> Gucci platforms $ 50.00



Thanks IF- I'll have to try your method. If anyone finds any good deals in their area on vernis (that they aren't going to take)- Let me know-it's my OBSESSION



jellybebe said:


> Bal is particularly confusing because there are soooo many colours, leathers, styles (that only seem to vary subtly in my not-so-educated eyes) and hardwares.
> 
> How are the bunnies today? Evander was really hyper and clingy this morning. He was following me around and trying to climb on me. I'm not sure what he wanted.



I lOVE Bal's!  They are my other obsession. I only own 2, but hope to expand more.  LV and Bal are my lovers!  I flirt with various things like Fendi spy and baguettes, Chanel GST and Cambon (white with snakeskin CC's), as well as Dior Saddles and Girly, Gucci horsebit hobo and treasure bag, and Prada nylon bags.  BTW- I don't own any of those bags, but those are what I like in those brands!

Chester annoyed me this morning!  He has a tile in his house to lie on when he gets hot- well starting at 5 am he decided to pick up the corner of the tile and bang it down. Over and over and over again!


----------



## bellapsyd

love the BSB omgblonde!!!!!


----------



## babylicious

ItalianFashion said:


> awww look at the cute baby! I am so glad his hair is coming back.  I think it was possibly stress then.  When Luigi is like this with his head up I always have to give him a quick  kiss on his mouth!  He gives this look like what was that!  You know I have seen your avatar before and I used to think it was a guinea pig lol.




when people first saw him when he was a little smaller, they used to think that he was an oversized guinea pig. i guess he could pull it off!



pond23 said:


> ^^^ Bunny kisses are the best, babylicious! Soooo sweet! Yum Yum and Puff Puff are very affectionate little bunnies.
> 
> BTW, I just love looking at your avatar. It always makes me smile. Your lionhead is beyond adorable!



thanks! there are days where we has bad hair days and he would look like a hot mess..then its not that adorable..hehe


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> No it's actually the older pink, fuchsia- which is super hard to find! It's like HOT hot pink!


 

Oh even better! Must see pics!

Ooh OMGBlonde I wonder if Nick was checking you and your friend out! 


I love it when I'm away for a few hours and when I come back, there are all kinds of posts about interesting things. 

I was having a really lame day at work so my bf offered to come pick me up for lunch. Yay, lunch dates!  My life is so boring. 

Bella I'm gonna go look at the Nimbus on Thursday. I'll let you all know what I think! It's probably between that and the Chef.

Oh and everyone, which designer makes nice business card holders? Have you seen any lately? I want to get one as a gift for my friend who just finished law school and passed the bar.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Girls, you really need to stop tempting me with LV in here! I am so so so close to jumping on the LV wagon with you all!
> 
> Can wait to see the pictures Bella!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all need to come to your for shopping tips! LOL I can never find good bargains on ebay etc.. probably because I'm too lazy to look though!
> 
> 
> *Very Good pics! They are some nice looking guys! I know what you mean about people staring. That makes me feel weird also. But I guess its a good thing since it was Nick. *
> 
> *Before my husband and I moved overseas I was a buyer for 10 years! I know how to bargain and find good prices lol. They say buyers will never pay retail for anything..*


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I would KILL to be a buyer!


----------



## jellybebe

Yeah, that would be a sweet job! However, I guess you have to buy things that other people will like, not just yourself. On a related note, I am SO done with ebay. Ugh. Every single stupid thing my bf has gotten me to buy from them has been defective or broken or something, and since he doesn't have an account, guess who has to deal with the sellers?  I told him today, THAT'S IT. I have been putting my foot down a lot with him lately. He is so uncomputer-savvy, it's ridiculous. I'm just sick of buying things without being able to look at them first. I've been burned on ebay before too so I just gave up. I realize there are lots of great deals to be had there and rare bags, but it's not for me. End of rant.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Well it was not as glamorous as it seems.  Its really just planning your stock accurately, dealing with deadlines at the stores for rollouts of new products and griping at factories to hurry with the shipment.  I worked for a major camera company and then a big home accessories company.  I wanted to be a buyer for a dept store or something similar but there are not clothing accessories buyers in NC .  Maybe when we relocate back to the US I can find something in another state.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Yeah, that would be a sweet job! However, I guess you have to buy things that other people will like, not just yourself. On a related note, I am SO done with ebay. Ugh. Every single stupid thing my bf has gotten me to buy from them has been defective or broken or something, and since he doesn't have an account, guess who has to deal with the sellers?  I told him today, THAT'S IT. I have been putting my foot down a lot with him lately. He is so uncomputer-savvy, it's ridiculous. I'm just sick of buying things without being able to look at them first. I've been burned on ebay before too so I just gave up. I realize there are lots of great deals to be had there and rare bags, but it's not for me. End of rant.


 
aww don't give up.  There are some good sellers still on ebay .  I would just not buy really expensive things unless you are 100% certain. I think most men are clueless on ebay.   Made me think of my ex b/f years ago.  I had my ebay account open and he wanted an amp and speakers.  He goes and bids on like 30 of them.  I retracted a few but I knew I could not do that on all.  We ended up winning like 10 things.  I was so mad.  Thats one reason he is an ex!  I made sure my husband understood ebay before I allowed him to ever bid on things.


Oh stopped by coach today...  I had to go to fayetteville to renew my visa and Coach outlet is on the way. I found some cute things, a wristlet for 20.00 in baby blue , ponytail scarf, and cd holder for 15.00 each.  I bought a few extra to sell to pay for mine.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Yeah, that would be a sweet job! However, I guess you have to buy things that other people will like, not just yourself. On a related note, I am SO done with ebay. Ugh. Every single stupid thing my bf has gotten me to buy from them has been defective or broken or something, and since he doesn't have an account, guess who has to deal with the sellers?  I told him today, THAT'S IT.



Ahh, my BF uses my account for everything as well.  He has no clue about ebay and everything has had a problem for him as well!  I  ebay, I must admit.  I am currently making offers on vernis pieces!  It never ends!



ItalianFashion said:


> Maybe when we relocate back to the US I can find something in another state.



Will you be moving states?



ItalianFashion said:


> Oh stopped by coach today...  I had to go to fayetteville to renew my visa and Coach outlet is on the way. I found some cute things, a wristlet for 20.00 in baby blue , ponytail scarf, and cd holder for 15.00 each.  I bought a few extra to sell to pay for mine.



Post pictures!  I need to visit the outlet.  I really want a raspberry lurex coach wristlet/mini skinny. I missed out on those.  Heard they were at the outlets though!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Well when he gets back in aug of this year we are supposed to only have another year in italy but I think they may deploy again which would stop loss him making him go through the deployment again .  That would leave us there for one more year until end of 2010 when he would get back from the second deployment but hopefully he can work something out.  I hope!!!!  

I have the blue wristlet and a scarf on ebay.  Thats the wristlet I bought for me also.  I will take ponytail scarf pic tom.  I did not see any lurex mini skinnys.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- everytime I see your avatar, I just want to pick up Luigi and give him kisses!  He looks so fluffy!  I hope things work out for you and your DH!  I just saw the movie Stop-Loss a little while ago- it was sad!  My close friend was stop-lossed by the Marines.

I just back from my BF's and Sarafina was stretched out SNORING on my side of the bed. It was SO cute.

Purple (not violette) vernis ludlow up on ebay...I suddenly feel like I *need* that too!  uh oh.

IF- saw the ebay auctions- LOVE the blue wristlet!!!  I guess I missed the raspberry at the outlets even!  Ebay's probably my only option!


----------



## caruava

Man conversation here moves SOOOO fast. Love the BSB pics *omgblonde*!


----------



## jellybebe

There was so much action, then everything came to a standstill! I was so bored last night, managed to get 2 pgs of my paper done, and I figured out how I will organize it. Woo-hoo! 

So apparently LV is making an exclusive invite-only bag that is supposed to be the next Birkin. It will never be photographed or sold on the floor - invite only! And supposedly it will never be given to celebrities. Now that is pretty exciting, whether you love LV or not! It's something for me to aspire towards one day, for sure.

How are everyone's bunnies? Evander is crazy these days but happy. My stupid apartment's roof is leaking (right over the toilet, of all places!) and it's raining like mad over here - come on, it's May!


----------



## omgblonde

*BUDDY!!!!!* - I recieved your gift today! OMG, love everything!!  Thankyou so much, you  rock!!!!!!!  Pics will be up soon.. Honey is just prepping for his photoshoot! 

*Jelly* - WOW! That bag sounds incredible! Is it gonig to be super super LE? Anyone who gets one will feel super special! 

& LOL I doubt Nick was checking us out but it doesn't hurt to fantasize! 

*Babylicious *- I sooo thought your avatar was a Guinea Pig too! What a master of disguise! 

*IF* - Wow that job sounds awesome, buyer is actually one of the things I'm considering after uni! I'm not a good bargain finder though, LOL!

*Bella *- OMG, snoring?!  Hahaha how cute!! I've never heard Honey snore!


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG post pics !!! We want to see.

Jelly - Why did you tell us that now we are all going to want one lol.  That sucks about the roof are they going to fix this?  I would be mad.

Bella I want to hear a bunny snoring .. That sounds so cute!  Did you have a chance to upload the video of the wild bunnies yet?

Babylicious -- Poor bunny is going to have a complex everyone thinks he is a guinea pig. lol  Maybe put a new pic up like the one you posted where he looks more like a bunny.


Luigi has been doing ok.  He is getting fat.  He found a little tube of conditioner that comes with haircoloring .  I saw it in the floor with the corner chewed off.  I hope he did not eat any of the conditioner. He seems to be ok.  He is getting bigger .  He eats like a pig.  You would think I never feed him they way he attacks the food and bag when I pour it out.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG post pics !!! We want to see.
> 
> Jelly - Why did you tell us that now we are all going to want one lol. That sucks about the roof are they going to fix this? I would be mad.
> 
> Bella I want to hear a bunny snoring .. That sounds so cute! Did you have a chance to upload the video of the wild bunnies yet?
> 
> Babylicious -- Poor bunny is going to have a complex everyone thinks he is a guinea pig. lol Maybe put a new pic up like the one you posted where he looks more like a bunny.
> 
> 
> Luigi has been doing ok. He is getting fat. He found a little tube of conditioner that comes with haircoloring . I saw it in the floor with the corner chewed off. I hope he did not eat any of the conditioner. He seems to be ok. He is getting bigger . He eats like a pig. You would think I never feed him they way he attacks the food and bag when I pour it out.


 
Evander is like a crack fiend when I feed him. Lately he has been climbing on me and standing on his hind legs while trying to balance on me while begging for treats! He doesn't care what time it is, if I'm up or in the kitchen, it means he's hungry! 

Glad to hear Luigi is ok. It's not true that bunnies know what is good or bad for them! I had a bunny who would eat gum if he found it on the floor!  If Evander comes across a plastic bag on the floor, he's like and sits on it. I got him a fluffy little blue bed for his bday next week (Tues). I haven't given it to him yet. 

I read somewhere that the extent of bunnies' colour vision is unknown, but it's pretty clear that they can at least distinguish between blue and green. It's not clear if they see the same blue and green that we do, but they can tell the difference between them. So that's why all of Evander's stuff is blue!


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh OMGBlonde can't wait for pics...


----------



## omgblonde

*Jelly* - Eeek! I missed the part about your roof! Hope you get it fixed soon! It's been really sunny here in Wales for over a week.. which is amazing because we usually get 363 days a year of bad weather and 2 days of good! LOL

*IF *- Honey is exactly the same! He's a greedy little pig! He actually almost does sumersaults when you come in in the morning with food.. he runs aroudn in circles and literally flys over this seperator wall to his 'poo section'! I'll have to film it one day.

PICTURE TIME!! - I love my Buddy! 





Everything all lined up! 









We have a psychic buddy on our hands! I was going to buy this exact Trio but by the time I got around to it they were all sold out!!! & I don't think I even posted on here about it!!! I did actually squeal out loud when it fell out! LOL 





Soooo cute! & I agree it does look a bit like Honey!





Verrrrry comfy and cute knee socks! & a cute necklace which actually matches the socks!!! 

It says too many images.. so the rest in part 2!!


----------



## omgblonde

PART 2!













Honey LOVES his pink blanket! But so do I.. OMG, it's SO SO SO soft! I wish I was a bunny so I could sleep in it! LOL I took some really cute videos of him playing in it before so I'll have to upload them & post later!!!! 

Thankyou soooooooo much buddy! Honey & I are very happy bunnies! 

PS. I didn't look at the postal mark so I don't know who you are yet!


----------



## omgblonde

PPS. Sorry for the messy room! Well, it's actually my mums but I'm responsible for the mess! LOL


----------



## ItalianFashion

Very cute stuff!  I love that yellow bag with the bunny on it!!! So is that a pink eyeshadow in the trio?  I love pink eyeshadow but I never buy the expensive mac kind because I have not taken the time to go to their counter and try it out.  May have to go and see   I love that color you have.

Honey looks so cute with his blanket!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh Honey is wayyy too cute in his pink blanky!


----------



## omgblonde

Yes! A pink, turquiose & black eyeshadow.. I can't wait to try them out!! Word of warning..once you go MAC you never go back 

Hehe, he loves the pink blanket!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh where is everybody? All the time differences are pretty crazy. Evander went psycho again this afternoon when I came home from work and fed him. My stupid roof is still leaking. Apparently the roofer has been called. Sure.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi modeling my new Coach ponytail scarf...  He really did not mind. He kept munching his hay while I took pics and fixed it.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Luigi! He has so much personality! If he were a person he would be sooooo hilarious and animated!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi modeling my new Coach ponytail scarf... He really did not mind. He kept munching his hay while I took pics and fixed it.


 
^^^ Luigi makes the perfect Coach model *ItalianFashion*! He wears the ponytail scarf really well! I have that Coach scarf in the original Legacy stripe print. 

In my experience, male bunnies seem to love to cross-dress. They're more easygoing when it comes to their wearing clothing, even if it is girl clothes.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Oh where is everybody? All the time differences are pretty crazy. Evander went psycho again this afternoon when I came home from work and fed him. My stupid roof is still leaking. Apparently the roofer has been called. Sure.


 
^^^ Good luck with the roof *Jelly*! I know all too well how annoying it can be to deal with roof troubles. A couple of years ago when I was living in Boston, we had to replace the slanted roof of our house. It was leaking into our living room, and it stained our ceiling a gross yelllow color. Yuck! We brought 5 different roofers to give estimates, and each one told us something different. Their estimates were all over the place. Finally, we chose the roofer who quoted us a middle-of-the-road price. Then, we had to wait so long for his crew to get started because the snowstorms in Boston were causing a lot of roofs to collapse. Long story short, it was a very difficult and expensive experience. Then when I moved to LA, I had leaking in my condo because the building roof was in bad condition. We had to fight with our HOA for weeks before they agreed to replace the walkway over our unit which was causing the problem. So I can totally sympathize with you. It can be a very frustrating experience. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> PART 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey LOVES his pink blanket! But so do I.. OMG, it's SO SO SO soft! I wish I was a bunny so I could sleep in it! LOL I took some really cute videos of him playing in it before so I'll have to upload them & post later!!!!


 
^^^ Honey is so cuddly-wuddly in his pink blanket *omgblonde*! He looks so good in pink! I still can't get over how cute he looked in his princess hat. One of my favorite bunny photos ever!


----------



## babylicious

italianfashion-luigi is way too cute!
omgblonde-does honey sleep in that blanket? the third picture is cute!


----------



## babylicious

today we had a kitten over and baby was not happy. can u spot him? 





i was worried that he would do something to the kitten or the kitten would do something to him so baby was locked up for the time being :s


----------



## ItalianFashion

I see the cute baby peeking out.  He does not look happy!  He is probably wondering who the heck is this in my territory.  

I was suprised Luigi let me put something on him. Maybe he is getting more mellow the older he gets.  Last time I tried was about 6-7 months ago with the leash.  He had a fit and was biting it and me.  Now I want to go try to put more stuff on him haha


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> PS. I didn't look at the postal mark so I don't know who you are yet!



LOVE it!!!  Let's keep it a secret until we all reveal.  BUDDY- I am sending your package tomorrow!



ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi modeling my new Coach ponytail scarf...  He really did not mind. He kept munching his hay while I took pics and fixed it.



AWWW- LOVE it!!!!



babylicious said:


> today we had a kitten over and baby was not happy. can u spot him?



LOL- I see him!!!


Sarafina had somehow gotten out of her mansion and into Chester's today while I was out.  I came home to CLUMPS of fur everywhere, but thankfully no injuries.  I really wish they got along.

I am going to Florida tomorrow morning and will be back really late Sunday (girl trip to celebrate master's grad)- so I won't be posting for a few days!


on a completely unrelated note- I got offered a job in Fresno-ish area CA by the Sierra Nevadas...is that in the middle of nowhere?  I'm hesitant to move there for the summer.  They want me to move in 2 weeks!!!! Stressing....


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> LOVE it!!! Let's keep it a secret until we all reveal. BUDDY- I am sending your package tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW- LOVE it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- I see him!!!
> 
> 
> Sarafina had somehow gotten out of her mansion and into Chester's today while I was out. I came home to CLUMPS of fur everywhere, but thankfully no injuries. I really wish they got along.
> 
> I am going to Florida tomorrow morning and will be back really late Sunday (girl trip to celebrate master's grad)- so I won't be posting for a few days!
> 
> 
> on a completely unrelated note- I got offered a job in Fresno-ish area CA by the Sierra Nevadas...is that in the middle of nowhere? I'm hesitant to move there for the summer. They want me to move in 2 weeks!!!! Stressing....


 

Have fun in Florida - that will be a nice change from the Chicago weather! I'm not totally familiar with CA, only LA and the surrounding areas so I'm not sure, but I thought Fresno was sorta close to LA? Then again in SoCal everything is like at least an hour away on the freeway.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ it is sort of close.  I love Cali...but i love the ocean.  I went to LV to buy myself (another) gift, to anti-stress. I wanted a cosmetic pouch- it wasn't meant to be! they were sold out!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ^ it is sort of close. I love Cali...but i love the ocean. I went to LV to buy myself (another) gift, to anti-stress. I wanted a cosmetic pouch- it wasn't meant to be! they were sold out!


 
^^^ Congrats on your master's grad and on your recent job offer *Bella*! My uncle used to live in Fresno, so I know the area well. It is about 3 1/2 hours from LA by car. It's in an agricultural area of central CA, so it is low-key and doesn't have too much excitement like LA does. It's quite inland, so it is far from the ocean. It's quite hot there in the summer, and foggy in the winter. On the plus side, the cost of living is much lower there, it's quieter and less congested, and it is undergoing an economic revitalization and expansion now. For some people, the 3 1/2 hour drive to LA is not a big deal. Keep us updated, and have fun on your trip!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm so happy today! I got the best news ever!!! Some big shopping is in order!!!

Anyway, did they disable our ability to change our little message under our username? I keep trying to change mine but I can't find the option!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Congrats on your job offer Bella.  Have you decided anything?  Have fun in Florida!  I am sure you will be loving the nice weather!

OK Jelly what good news did you get!


----------



## omgblonde

*IF* - Awwwwww Luigi looks adorable in that coach scarf!

*Pond* - Haha sooo true! Honey LOVES anything pink.. maybe it's a manly colour in his eyes! He lets me dress him.. but a lead/harness is a different story!

*Babylicious* - Honey only got the blanket yesterday from my lovely RAOK buddy! But he will be sleeping in or near it when he moves inside!  It's actually on my bed at the moment.. it's so cosy LMAO :shame:

& awwwww! Is see your little baby poking his head out! He obviously wanted to be in the photo! 

*Bella* - Have fun in Florida!! Which area are you going to? I loooove Florida!

*Jelly *- What news did you get?!


----------



## jellybebe

OK, I guess I might as well share... I got into medical school!!!  Seriously, this has been a dream 16 years coming, which is why it's such a big deal for me.


----------



## babylicious

congrats jellybebe! i'll be in your position in a few years..are you gonna go out and celebrate? maybe buy yourself something nice?  as my dad would say, say goodbye to your social life for awhile.


did u try the quick links > edit your details? that brings u to the page to change it


----------



## babylicious

omgblonde said:


> *Babylicious* - Honey only got the blanket yesterday from my lovely RAOK buddy! But he will be sleeping in or near it when he moves inside!  It's actually on my bed at the moment.. it's so cosy LMAO :shame:



i wish baby would sleep in a blanket..every towel or blanket i ever gave him, he would tear it up into pieces..

im so sad..i cant find anyone that will babysit my little baby while im away on my vaca..hes gonna be so devastated when no one plays with him  too bad, you wonderful bunny owners dont live close to me!:shame:


----------



## ItalianFashion

Congrats Jelly!.  I think you deserve something for this!  Maybe that Fendi you want so much.


----------



## omgblonde

CONGRATSSSSSS!!!! That's amazing news Jelly!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> OK, I guess I might as well share... I got into medical school!!!  Seriously, this has been a dream 16 years coming, which is why it's such a big deal for me.


 
^^^ Wow! Congrats *Jelly*! That is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## jellybebe

babylicious said:


> congrats jellybebe! i'll be in your position in a few years..are you gonna go out and celebrate? maybe buy yourself something nice?  as my dad would say, say goodbye to your social life for awhile.
> 
> 
> did u try the quick links > edit your details? that brings u to the page to change it


 

Yay for smart women!  I already have no life as it is (finishing up my Master's, working part-time, practically married), but the thing is that I have to move across the country! I'm a little stressed as to what to do with Evander. I want to take him with me but I'm worried that he will be traumatized on a 5-hour flight and then another 3-hour train ride. I know IF has experience with flying with Luigi but Evander is really skittish when we go out. He has had some bad vet experiences so he's really suspicious.


----------



## babylicious

wow its crazy hot today in SF..sooo i decided to give bunny a bath..do any of your bunnies enjoy baths?


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Yay for smart women!  I already have no life as it is (finishing up my Master's, working part-time, practically married), but the thing is that I have to move across the country! I'm a little stressed as to what to do with Evander. I want to take him with me but I'm worried that he will be traumatized on a 5-hour flight and then another 3-hour train ride. I know IF has experience with flying with Luigi but Evander is really skittish when we go out. He has had some bad vet experiences so he's really suspicious.



Congrats!!!! What an achievement!  Moving across the country is a big deal. Let us know what you decide what to do with Evander.


----------



## caruava

Don't take my word on this but I thought giving bunnies a bath was a big no no. I've given a bunny a dry bath before. But your bunny seems to enjoy it, he looks so cute in the bath! It's funny how much volume they lose when they're all wet.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw, I've never given my bunny a bath before!!! I think the only thing you have to be careful about is getting the inside of his ears wet. Most bunnies hate getting wet -Evander freaks if I even clean his feet, but if yours is okay with it, I think that's fine. He looks hilarious!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly I think he might be ok.  A soft sided carrier is best. He can poke his head out and you can sit it on your lap when the plane departs.  Luigi liked this.  He settled down and went to sleep.  Delta is the only airline I have used and only one I have found to take the rabbits in the cabin for my flights.  They love him.  They give him a salad and I can take him to the back near the galley to feed him etc... They even wanted me to let him run around the galley haha!   Imagine trying to catch him and him chewing everything in site.  If you need info on what is required to get in states with a bunny or anything else let me know.  I really think it will be ok.  Luigi has been on several and my flights are 14 hours  total if no delays and 20+ hours if delayed.  He had to even spend the night at LGA airport  with me one time when we were delayed and no  flights were left.


----------



## ItalianFashion

aww wow Baby seems to like his bath.  They look so funny when wet! My guineas liked it but Luigi no way.  He has jumped in the bath and toilet a few times on accident and freaked when he realized water was in there.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am so stressed right now.  Today I just found out my DH cannot change army jobs . So when he gets back we will go back to ur home in italy until 6/09 when we are suppose to move to a new duty station.  The thing is  he will most likely  be stop lossed . If you are set to move within 3 months of an upcoming deployment the army does not care about your contract and makes you stay in .  This means go through another deployment for 12- 15 months on the front lines. Good chance of getting killed and also that means we will have to stay another year in italy until end of 2010. He said he found out he could most likely be a recruiter. He told me today he was going to try for this which he has a good chance of getting. It it is usually 12- 16 hour days Mon- Sat and the divorce rate is around 80% for couples in that field. Lots of hours stress and infidelity in this career so I dont know what to do. I am 36 and we were planning on having a child since I dont have much time left. How can we though with either of these conditions.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I am mostly an observer of this thread just because I haven't gotten a bunny yet after I lost Flopsy. My boyfriend is a drill instructor very similar to a recruiter if you ever need to talk let me know. =)


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> aww wow Baby seems to like his bath.  They look so funny when wet! My guineas liked it but Luigi no way.  He has jumped in the bath and toilet a few times on accident and freaked when he realized water was in there.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so stressed right now.  Today I just found out my DH cannot change army jobs . So when he gets back we will go back to ur home in italy until 6/09 when we are suppose to move to a new duty station.  The thing is  he will most likely  be stop lossed . If you are set to move within 3 months of an upcoming deployment the army does not care about your contract and makes you stay in .  This means go through another deployment for 12- 15 months on the front lines. Good chance of getting killed and also that means we will have to stay another year in italy until end of 2010. He said he found out he could most likely be a recruiter. He told me today he was going to try for this which he has a good chance of getting. It it is usually 12- 16 hour days Mon- Sat and the divorce rate is around 80% for couples in that field. Lots of hours stress and infidelity in this career so I dont know what to do. I am 36 and we were planning on having a child since I dont have much time left. How can we though with either of these conditions.



I am so so sorry to hear this. I don't know what to say. I really don't, but I'd give you a hug if I could.


----------



## caruava

Convo moves so quick here, forgot to say that I loved the modelling pic of Luigi in the scarf! What a character! And honey looks SO cuddly in the pink blankey, just want to give the gorgeous bunny a kiss *omgblonde*!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so stressed right now. Today I just found out my DH cannot change army jobs . So when he gets back we will go back to ur home in italy until 6/09 when we are suppose to move to a new duty station. The thing is he will most likely be stop lossed . If you are set to move within 3 months of an upcoming deployment the army does not care about your contract and makes you stay in . This means go through another deployment for 12- 15 months on the front lines. Good chance of getting killed and also that means we will have to stay another year in italy until end of 2010. He said he found out he could most likely be a recruiter. He told me today he was going to try for this which he has a good chance of getting. It it is usually 12- 16 hour days Mon- Sat and the divorce rate is around 80% for couples in that field. Lots of hours stress and infidelity in this career so I dont know what to do. I am 36 and we were planning on having a child since I dont have much time left. How can we though with either of these conditions.


 

Aw, ((((HUGS))))!!! Stay strong and stay positive.  I am gonna be leaving my bf too, for up to 4 years. It's nowhere near the same as the military, but I am also questioning whether our relationship can survive that much time apart, plus I am going to be sooo busy going to school full-time and pursuing my career. I don't think you have to worry about your DH being unfaithful, and statistics aren't necessarily indicative of your particular situation. I will be sending good wishes your way for something to work itself out!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so stressed right now.  Today I just found out my DH cannot change army jobs . So when he gets back we will go back to ur home in italy until 6/09 when we are suppose to move to a new duty station.  The thing is  he will most likely  be stop lossed . If you are set to move within 3 months of an upcoming deployment the army does not care about your contract and makes you stay in .  This means go through another deployment for 12- 15 months on the front lines. Good chance of getting killed and also that means we will have to stay another year in italy until end of 2010. He said he found out he could most likely be a recruiter. He told me today he was going to try for this which he has a good chance of getting. It it is usually 12- 16 hour days Mon- Sat and the divorce rate is around 80% for couples in that field. Lots of hours stress and infidelity in this career so I dont know what to do. I am 36 and we were planning on having a child since I dont have much time left. How can we though with either of these conditions.



I don't know if this helps, but statistics mean nothing to the individual. Statistics won't nec. predict future outcomes because each case is unique and different and stats don't take that into account. As *jelly* said, be positive and strong. You'll pull through.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Aw, ((((HUGS))))!!! Stay strong and stay positive.  I am gonna be leaving my bf too, for up to 4 years. It's nowhere near the same as the military, but I am also questioning whether our relationship can survive that much time apart, plus I am going to be sooo busy going to school full-time and pursuing my career. I don't think you have to worry about your DH being unfaithful, and statistics aren't necessarily indicative of your particular situation. I will be sending good wishes your way for something to work itself out!



Oh *jelly*, that must be hard for you both. I'm looking for work at the moment and I don't want to move because of my boyfriend. Is it possible that he move with you and find work across country?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thank You Kav and Jelly ..  I just dont think I can do it.  We have had some things happen in the past and I have not gotten over it so this job would end what is frail already.  Also I know the long hours, time away and having a baby would not work.  Not fair to the child and I just do not think it will be a marriage anymore. He told me to pretty much deal with it early today so I hope he will change his mind about this job.  Im scared of not being able to have a baby since I am 36 and if we are not together anymore my chances are slim. I had miscarriage already from the stress of army.   I am praying that  for something better to happen to sort this out.  Thanks for your well wishes we will see what happens.  

Jelly I was wondering also could your b/f move with you?


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Oh *jelly*, that must be hard for you both. I'm looking for work at the moment and I don't want to move because of my boyfriend. Is it possible that he move with you and find work across country?


 

Not very likely. He's a contractor and works for himself, but the place where I'm moving is really cold and snowy in the winter and his work is weather-dependent. Plus he has all kinds of contacts and connections here, it would be kind of pointless for him to give all those up to move to a tiny town across the country. Maybe in a few years he will be able to come out and live with me, or in my 4th year I will try to get some clinical rotations in my home province, which is probably where I will end up living eventually because it's where my parents are.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Thank You Kav and Jelly .. I just dont think I can do it. We have had some things happen in the past and I have not gotten over it so this job would end what is frail already. Also I know the long hours, time away and having a baby would not work. Not fair to the child and I just do not think it will be a marriage anymore. He told me to pretty much deal with it early today so I hope he will change his mind about this job. Im scared of not being able to have a baby since I am 36 and if we are not together anymore my chances are slim. I had miscarriage already from the stress of army. I am praying that for something better to happen to sort this out. Thanks for your well wishes we will see what happens.
> 
> Jelly I was wondering also could your b/f move with you?


 
Hm... I'm very sorry to hear all that. I wish that I could help you more, but I'm here for you!  36 is still very young - women can have babies up to almost 50 nowadays! My mom was almost 41 when she finished and she is still really healthy. So don't lose hope. I have faith that things will work out for you.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Not very likely. He's a contractor and works for himself, but the place where I'm moving is really cold and snowy in the winter and his work is weather-dependent. Plus he has all kinds of contacts and connections here, it would be kind of pointless for him to give all those up to move to a tiny town across the country. Maybe in a few years he will be able to come out and live with me, or in my 4th year I will try to get some clinical rotations in my home province, which is probably where I will end up living eventually because it's where my parents are.


 

I hate to hear this.  You must also be so stressed about leaving him and evander.  I wish life was not so hard sometimes.  I hope you guys can make it.  Have you been together a long time?    Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Thank You Kav and Jelly ..  I just dont think I can do it.  We have had some things happen in the past and I have not gotten over it so this job would end what is frail already.  Also I know the long hours, time away and having a baby would not work.  Not fair to the child and I just do not think it will be a marriage anymore. He told me to pretty much deal with it early today so I hope he will change his mind about this job.  Im scared of not being able to have a baby since I am 36 and if we are not together anymore my chances are slim. I had miscarriage already from the stress of army.   I am praying that  for something better to happen to sort this out.  Thanks for your well wishes we will see what happens.
> 
> Jelly I was wondering also could your b/f move with you?



I really don't know what to say but you're in my prayers.


----------



## pond23

*ItalianFashion* and *Jelly* - I wish you both all the best with all of the upcoming life changes. You both sound like very strong, smart and wonderful young women! I pray that everything works out for the both of you.


----------



## babylicious

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so stressed right now.  Today I just found out my DH cannot change army jobs . So when he gets back we will go back to ur home in italy until 6/09 when we are suppose to move to a new duty station.  The thing is  he will most likely  be stop lossed . If you are set to move within 3 months of an upcoming deployment the army does not care about your contract and makes you stay in .  This means go through another deployment for 12- 15 months on the front lines. Good chance of getting killed and also that means we will have to stay another year in italy until end of 2010. He said he found out he could most likely be a recruiter. He told me today he was going to try for this which he has a good chance of getting. It it is usually 12- 16 hour days Mon- Sat and the divorce rate is around 80% for couples in that field. Lots of hours stress and infidelity in this career so I dont know what to do. I am 36 and we were planning on having a child since I dont have much time left. How can we though with either of these conditions.



i would tell you what the other ladies here have told you..if you and your DH have made it through marriage then you can make it through anything else. the key is to stay strong and not to always think of the negative side. your paths on the other hand are unpredictable..riding to the sunset is part of it and at the end of the day you can look forward to the next. hope that made sense. don't worry we'll always be here for you!


----------



## babylicious

jellybebe said:


> Aw, ((((HUGS))))!!! Stay strong and stay positive.  I am gonna be leaving my bf too, for up to 4 years. It's nowhere near the same as the military, but I am also questioning whether our relationship can survive that much time apart, plus I am going to be sooo busy going to school full-time and pursuing my career. I don't think you have to worry about your DH being unfaithful, and statistics aren't necessarily indicative of your particular situation. I will be sending good wishes your way for something to work itself out!


 
i'm sure you'll have breaks and times when you and your bf can visit one another.. i believe in things working no matter what. i have hope both for you and italianfashion!


----------



## caruava




----------



## omgblonde

Awww *Jelly*, I hope you find a way to take Evander with you!

*Baby* - OMG, I just laughed so hard at thos epics of your bunny all wet! So cute.

*IF* - I have no idea what to say, but big hugs to you! I hope everything works out okay! 

*Kavnadoo* - Awwwwww, love the pictures!! He(?) looks so tiny!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Babylicious - I wish I was close by so I could babysit him for you.  I bet he would be a character!  He  seems so adorable and sweet. 

Kav Cute pics! Shadow seems to be settling in and getting comfortable.. Does he let you pick him up easily?


----------



## jellybebe

OMG love those pics of Shadow! What a cutie!!!

I'm still not sure what is happening w/Evander. Part of me wants to take  him with me sooo badly, but part of me wants to get settled in myself before I subject him to the stress of flying and moving. My bf may or may not keep  the apartment where we're living now, but as you all know, it's leaking and generally falling apart, so he might look for another place. Plus the Olympics are coming here in 2010 so it will be more difficult to find decent-priced housing.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I hate to hear this. You must also be so stressed about leaving him and evander. I wish life was not so hard sometimes. I hope you guys can make it. Have you been together a long time?  Lots of hugs to you!


 

Yeah, almost 4 years. Oh well though... we always knew this day would come. And it's for the greater good. I have always dreamed of becoming a physician.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Babylicious - I wish I was close by so I could babysit him for you.  I bet he would be a character!  He  seems so adorable and sweet.
> 
> Kav Cute pics! Shadow seems to be settling in and getting comfortable.. Does he let you pick him up easily?



He is getting very comfortable. He lets me pick him up whenever I want and that's the amazing bit cos I've never had a bunny that would let me pick them up. With Shadow, I just walk over and pick him up. No chasing, no having to be quick. He is amazing.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Yeah, almost 4 years. Oh well though... we always knew this day would come. And it's for the greater good. I have always dreamed of becoming a physician.



Good on you. I couldn't be a doctor, don't have the brain for that. You must be so happy though, congrats again! I'm sure the 2 of you will work something out. You can take turns to visit. It'll work out.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> OMG love those pics of Shadow! What a cutie!!!
> 
> I'm still not sure what is happening w/Evander. Part of me wants to take him with me sooo badly, but part of me wants to get settled in myself before I subject him to the stress of flying and moving. My bf may or may not keep the apartment where we're living now, but as you all know, it's leaking and generally falling apart, so he might look for another place. Plus the Olympics are coming here in 2010 so it will be more difficult to find decent-priced housing.


 

I hope he can watch him!  Baby evander will miss you I am sure unless he went to your parents again to play in the huge house  J/K!   



jellybebe said:


> Yeah, almost 4 years. Oh well though... we always knew this day would come. And it's for the greater good. I have always dreamed of becoming a physician.


 
Long time together.  Hopefully you can visit each other since it is in the same country.   I am still amazed you will be a doctor.  Smart woman!  



kavnadoo said:


> He is getting very comfortable. He lets me pick him up whenever I want and that's the amazing bit cos I've never had a bunny that would let me pick them up. With Shadow, I just walk over and pick him up. No chasing, no having to be quick. He is amazing.


 
You are so lucky he lets you pick him up.  Most bunnies are so scared of that or just don't like it.  Chasing them around is no fun.  I trick luigi to get him back in the room.  I go in there and start banging around things and he runs in there and I then shut the door.  He is so territorial and has to keep a check of what is going on his room .  

Hubby  listened to me and was a little better when I talked to him today. Did not talk long. At least that made me feel there is hope.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I hope he can watch him! Baby evander will miss you I am sure unless he went to your parents again to play in the huge house J/K!
> 
> 
> 
> Long time together. Hopefully you can visit each other since it is in the same country. I am still amazed you will be a doctor. Smart woman!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so lucky he lets you pick him up. Most bunnies are so scared of that or just don't like it. Chasing them around is no fun. I trick luigi to get him back in the room. I go in there and start banging around things and he runs in there and I then shut the door. He is so territorial and has to keep a check of what is going on his room .
> 
> Hubby listened to me and was a little better when I talked to him today. Did not talk long. At least that made me feel there is hope.


 
I'm glad to hear you sounding more hopeful today.  at Luigi running back into his room to check things out! 

My mom offered to look after Evander but my bf wants to keep him with him, as we are his parents. He's just not the best at cleaning up after the bunny.


----------



## kirsten

OMG I got my RAOK gift! I was blown away by how thoughtful my buddy is! I love everything. Sailor and Scout do too!!! Thanks so much buddy! You are the greatest!

I will post pictures tonight when I get home from work. 

Sailor and Scout have been naughty buns lately. They chewed a hole in the bed matress and like to go inside and hang out in there. I guess it is the perfect hiding spot for them but it makes me worried that I can't get to them in there. Should I throw the matress out or let them have some fun in their new hiding spot?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi kirsten!  OMG I can't believe they ate a hole in the matress.  I would probably keep it to let them play in if there is nothing in there that can hurt them. I am sure they love it.  Its like a burrow to them.  Luigi used to get in hubbys big amplifier through the opening in back and lay down .  He never chewed inside thankfully.


----------



## kirsten

Haha I know! They actually chewed two holes in the matress! They are always hanging out in there now. I don't think there is anything that could hurt them, I just don't like the thought that I can't get to them if I need to. Of course if I act like I am going to feed them they will come out though. It's a bed in our extra bedroom that no one sleeps on, so they can't get squished or anything.


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha that is so cute! Bunnies love to burrow, don't they? Today was ROASTING hot and I was worried about Evander being stuck inside my hot apartment all day. Anyway, when I got home, I called him name but he didn't come. When I walked in, I found him PASSED OUT on a pile of pillows on the couch right by the sunny window! I guess somebody likes the heat! I remember when he was a baby, he liked to sleep wrapped up in the curtains in the sunshine like a little kitten.


----------



## babylicious

^^ at first when i skimmed your post, the words that caught my eye were Evander and PASSED OUT. I was scared that something had happened! good thing he was just resting. My bunny doesn't like the sun at all.


----------



## babylicious

kirsten said:


> OMG I got my RAOK gift! I was blown away by how thoughtful my buddy is! I love everything. Sailor and Scout do too!!! Thanks so much buddy! You are the greatest!
> 
> I will post pictures tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> Sailor and Scout have been naughty buns lately. They chewed a hole in the bed matress and like to go inside and hang out in there. I guess it is the perfect hiding spot for them but it makes me worried that I can't get to them in there. Should I throw the matress out or let them have some fun in their new hiding spot?



they are being naughty! does your mattress have springs in them?


----------



## babylicious

kavnadoo said:


>



i love how his/her color blends from black to greyish. such a cutie!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I know I read passed out and was scared for a quick second also.  They usually hate the heat.


----------



## ItalianFashion

You remember how I told you he loves to dig me and other things around the house.  This is what we go through every morning when he has his pet time laying on me.


http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll12/italianfashion/?action=view&current=Luigidigging.flv


----------



## babylicious

aww luigi is such a cutie! at least he doesnt bite holes in your shirts like mine does


----------



## omgblonde

IF - Honey does the same thing to me! & the cushions on the sofa! LOL Does Luigi ever pee after doing it? Honey does!!!

Kirsten - Hey!! Long time no speak! How've you been? Awww that's so cute, I can just imagine them chilling out inside a mattress!


----------



## pond23

Babylicious - My bunnies bite holes in my shirts all the time too! My sister and I have had so many t-shirts and sweatshirts ruined by the naughty buns!

ItalianFashion - I love that video of Luigi's digging! My buns are digging fiends too, especially when they are on the couch or on the bed.

Kirsten - I would love to see photos of your bunnies inside the mattress! That must be so adorable! I can't even imagine it.

Jelly - When I first read that Evander was passed out in the sun, I freaked. Glad to hear he is okay! My three fur balls hate the sun and the heat. And it is in the mid 90s here in parts of LA now!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh sorry guys didn't mean to scare you! I just meant Evander was sleeping so deeply, he didn't hear me come in the door and call his name! He was snoring and doing the head bob and everything, it was so funny! I actually had to stand there for a few seconds until he woke up. I'll admit too that for a split-second I thought something was wrong because his eyes were glued shut, but I guess he was just having a really good dream! 

Oh Kirsten...where are those pics?!?!?! 

I gave Evander his bday present (a little blue bed) but he doesn't like it! He even peed on it yesterday, which is a sure sign he doesn't think highly of it. He takes good care of his stuff. (And thrashes mine.)


----------



## jellybebe

OMG IF Luigi lays on you EVERY DAY? You are sooooo lucky! Evander has only done that to me ONCE and I caught it on video too! Too bad it's on my phone and I don't know how to upload stuff on my phone and I look brutal in it. But I guess Evander cuddles with me on the bed every night, so that's almost as good.  @ Luigi digging your boob!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi usually lays with me everyday and he digs like this when I stop petting him. He also will bite holes in my shirt after he digs if I do not keep petting him. I just threw away all the ruined shirts yesterday. I had so many. He has never peed on me except that time he was spraying for like a month I think.  He strarted doing all this when I put the big ball in his room..I took that away and he was fine. 

Jelly omg he has hurt my boob before he digs so hard!  I would love to see evander also if you can figure out how to upload from phone.  I can;t believe he ruined his bed already! Bad bunny!  They usually take a while to accept new things I have found except food!

Kirsten we all want pics of the bunnies in the matress!


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes I read somewhere that digging blankets and clothing is a call for attention. Evander sits on the couch cushions and digs them until someone starts to pet him. Right now he's sleeping on his bed in the kitchen! (He has another "bed" he loves.) 

The weather is so beautiful today. I am gonna take my bf for his first pedicure today. (He needs it!)


----------



## caruava

LOl *jelly* you are too cute. *IF* loved the video! Naughty naughty bun bun! I can't imagine how much that much hurt if he gets you in the boob.


----------



## kirsten

Sorry for the delay but I finally got around to taking some photos of my RAOK gifts! 

I have been wanting one of these LeSportSac bags! I thought I missed the boat on them. I love this bag sooo much! 







What an adorable card!






Two super soft and cute blankets. Sailor and Scout will love to snooze on these.











The cutest Playboy bunny bowls ever! They have rhinestone pawprints on the side.






Toys!!!






And their favorite thing ever... Treats!!!






Some yummy smelling Bath & Body Works lotion and hand soap. I actually had this soap already and ran out a week ago. I have been meaning to buy more, so talk about perfect timing.






*Thank you so much buddy!* Sailor, Scout and myself LOVE everything!


----------



## kirsten

OK now some photos of their super secret bed matress fort.

The entrance to the bun fort. They started chewing where the box is (yes that's a Balenciaga box), so I put the box there in hopes from keeping them out of there. Well you can see how effective that was.






LOL






I see you...











New toys, blanket and salad waiting for them once they decide to return to their cage.


----------



## caruava

That's so cute! Naughty buns, nibbling through the mattress. Those are some really awesome gifts! Loving the blanket and the wodden nibbles. "Wood you?"


----------



## caruava

Here are some pics of Shadow playing on my bed. Laid out some olf towels so he could nibble those. He's like a mini dachshund in a bunny suit.


----------



## caruava

Here's him in the kitchen having some vegies. Meant to post these a few days ago, have so many pics.


----------



## caruava

And EVERY time I open the fridge he runs and hops straight in. I don't get it.


----------



## caruava

Okay this is the last of it. Put a whole heap o fthings on the bed for Shadow to play with. Bought so much stuff for him at the pet store but what does he prefer? Empty toilet rolls and egg cartons.






His hutch is at the bottom of my bed. He still isn't very graceful at jumping down. In fact he's pretty clumsy at times, makes me laugh. 






And here's him playing in the book-holders and empty tissue box. And guess who found some treats inside?


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Shadow! He's the cutest little thing ever!!!  My absolute favourite pic is of him sitting in the fridge! That's the BEST!!! Evander runs over to the fridge every time I open it too, but that's because he knows I store food in there! He's never actually jumped into the fridge though, that is SO funny!!! I can tell Shadow already has so much personality, he is just going to keep getting better and better. 

Kirsten those are some seriously awesome gifts! Love the bunnyville bag best and the playboy bowls - never seen those before!


----------



## pond23

Kirsten - Thanks for posting pics of the bunnies in the mattress! They look so cute hiding in there! It must be so cozy in there for them.

Kavnadoo - Shadow is so adorable and precious! I love the photos of his peeking into and then going into the fridge! How cute!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kirsten They look so cute in the matress.  You might have to move the treats to their new home lol.  Looks like they are staying for a while!

Kav - Love all the pics of Shadow. The pic of him in the fridge is my favorite!  Such crazy little animals when it comes to food.  What a great idea with the egg crates.  That would be another great toy for me put in his room.   I may have to get one of the big cages or steps so Luigi can get on my bed when I move back to Italy.    Does shadow jump from the bed onto the top of the cage and then in it?


----------



## caruava

Yup. He has a level in his hutch. So he takes 3 jumps to get on the bed. From the bottom to the upper level of the hutch, from the upper level to the top/outside of the hutch and then onto the bed.

Took him a while to figure that out, but the little bugger is getting more and more daring!

Oh and thanks everyone, glad you like the pics.


----------



## caruava

Hmmmm he's eating the tissue box and egg carton. Not all off it but little bits. I know that he's eating fibre but should I stop him? I would rather him destroy boxes than my sheets.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi really eats cardboard paper towel rolls, wood chews, and his cardboard tunnel. He has been doing this for 1.5 yrs and has not gotten sick yet so maybe its ok.


----------



## caruava

I know wood makes up part of their diet and seeing that cardboard and stuff comes from that it should be okay. All the bunnies I've had have done this and they've never fallen sick. Good to hear Luigi does the same, I won't bother then. I've manage to transfer his biting/gnawing/nibbling to small disposable items. Not about to have him wreak my furniture and other items.

How old is Luigi anyway? Or let me extend this to everyone. How old is everyone's buns? Shadow's just over 2 months.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I think he was born around sept of 06.  I am not quite sure exact date since I bought him at the petshop in Italy and could not speak any italian yet when I bought him.


----------



## omgblonde

*Kirsten *- Awww what lovely gifts! I bet Sailor & Scout love them! They look so cute inside their little mattress hideaway! 

*Kavnadoo* - Awwwwww Shadow look so cute! Still so tiny too, the fridge is massive compared to him! 

Honey turned two not long ago, the time has FLOWN by. But in July it will be 2 years since he came to live at my house!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander is turning 3 on May 20 - this Tuesday! 

I give him phone books to chew in addition to boxes and pieces of paper he finds on the floor, and I think it's ok. All bunnies feel the need to chew paper, I think.


----------



## pond23

Yum Yum is the baby of the house. He is 1 1/2 years old. Puff Puff is 3 1/2. And, Bunn Bunn is 4 1/2.


----------



## juu_b

This is Button : ) shes only... 2.5 months old..
shes got an attitude. doesnt like people holding her: (

here she is...






omg.. sorry the picture is HUGE i dont know how to resize on mac!! sorry: (


----------



## abbygirl




----------



## abbygirl

^^^this is one we found in our garden.  She was abandoned by her mommy.  I took her to a place that could raise her.  She was sooooo cute.


----------



## ItalianFashion

juub - button is so cute!  Is she white?  Its hard to tell with the color in the pic

abby girl - oh wow you found a baby rabbit.  Was she just sitting in the yard?  How old was she?  I am so happy you found her .  So are they going to put her back in the wild or keep her?   I would keep her!  So cute she is burrowing in your boobs lol.


----------



## babylicious

juu_b and abbygirl, you bunnies are super cute!

baby is currently 4 years old.


----------



## abbygirl

ItalianFashion said:


> juub - button is so cute! Is she white? Its hard to tell with the color in the pic
> 
> abby girl - oh wow you found a baby rabbit. Was she just sitting in the yard? How old was she? I am so happy you found her . So are they going to put her back in the wild or keep her? I would keep her! So cute she is burrowing in your boobs lol.


 
She was only about 2 weeks old.  she was very tiny.  she fit in the palm of your hand.  They were going to bottle feed her and then release her into the wild.

They would not let me keep her after she was old enough because she was not meant for a house pet.  Ahhh....she would have had a great life at my house.

She was in my flower garden hiding in the corner.  I know she had to have been scared.

She was in my daughter's boobs, not mine.  LOL


----------



## ItalianFashion

awww I wish they would keep her.  I hate that they put small animals back in the wild.  I always wonder if they are scared and have buddies to play with since their family has probably moved or they will release her at a different place.  I would of kept her anyway !  I  may be wrong but don't a lot of people keep orphaned wildlife and they adjust to being a housepet.   Darn now I am worried about the bunny. Makes me so sad.


----------



## omgblonde

*Juu_b *- Awwww, what a little cutie!

*Abbygirl *- OMG, so cute and tiny!!


----------



## abbygirl

ItalianFashion said:


> awww I wish they would keep her. I hate that they put small animals back in the wild. I always wonder if they are scared and have buddies to play with since their family has probably moved or they will release her at a different place. I would of kept her anyway *! I may be wrong but don't a lot of people keep orphaned wildlife and they adjust to being a housepet*. Darn now I am worried about the bunny. Makes me so sad.


 
Actually, here it is against the law to keep wild animals.  I wanted to get her back once she was old enough and that was out of the question!

They wouldn't put her out until she was much older, not a baby.  Thank goodness for that.  They love it out there in the woods.  There are thousands where I live.  

I tried feeding her by using baby animal nipples but she wouldn't have anything to do with it, and I was too scared she would die, so I took her to this place.  So I know they took very good care of her.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Abbygirl what a cute little wild bunny! I think you did the right thing. Wild animals probably don't make good house pets - there's something different about their DNA and instincts and they probably would not do well living with humans.

Tomorrow is Evander's bday!


----------



## ItalianFashion

abbygirl said:


> Actually, here it is against the law to keep wild animals. I wanted to get her back once she was old enough and that was out of the question!
> 
> They wouldn't put her out until she was much older, not a baby. Thank goodness for that. They love it out there in the woods. There are thousands where I live.
> 
> I tried feeding her by using baby animal nipples but she wouldn't have anything to do with it, and I was too scared she would die, so I took her to this place. So I know they took very good care of her.


 

Ok wow I had no idea its against the law.   I think you did the right thing and its good you found her. It would have worried me to death.  Glad they put her where there is more bunnies.


----------



## omgblonde

A little early but..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVANDER!!!!













..Smiley overload.. but it's a special occassion!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw thanks! That's so sweet! I don't know what to do for his bday as I have to work tomorrow, but I'm trying to spend lots of time with him today. (He's napping right now though, so he doesn't care.)


----------



## pond23

*Jelly* - I'd like to wish an early Happy Birthday to the adorable Evander! artyhat:

*juu_b *- Button is cute as a button!

*abbygirl *- The photos of the wild baby bunny are so cute! It must have been difficult to have to give her up. The burrowing in the boobies pic is hilarious!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh my gosh- I've missed so much!  Tomorrow I'll have to read through and comment, but *ItalianFasion
*- your RAOK buddy had left me a PM and wanted me to let you know that they mailed your package out last week, but it had to be mailed via media mail b/c it was so heavy (!) otherwise shipping would have been astronomical!  They gave me tracking and it DID ship out!  Media mail predicts it to be there well before June 1st, but they were concerned considering how the Post office can delay things!


----------



## babylicious

jellybebe, plenty of hugs and kisses to evander for me!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly- give Evander birthday kisses for me.

Bella- Welcome Back! How was your trip?  Thats fine about my buddy.  I know I have had to mail several things out this week and post office pricing is crazy.  I think Fed Ex is now cheaper for most places.   I took all my ebay stuff there today.


Gucci sale starts this week!!! Like I need more bags.  I booked a ticket back to italy in 3  weeks.  I do not want to go back so soon but it was the only ticket I could find using my award miles until august without weird layovers. But Luigi and I did get to fly  first class on the way to italy woo hoo!


----------



## bellapsyd

I am going to attempt  to reply to everything I missed!



kirsten said:


> OK now some photos of their super secret bed matress fort.



Mine LOVE getting under my bed too!  I hate it, as they chew into the box spring.  I've developed a clever fence that goes around my bed under the skirt now to  keep them out.  When I came home from Longboat Key early this morning, however, Sarafina had figured out a way to get under there!



kavnadoo said:


>



You have a VERY shiny floor! 



kavnadoo said:


> How old is Luigi anyway? Or let me extend this to everyone. How old is everyone's buns? Shadow's just over 2 months.



Mine eat cardboard too.  Chester is 4.5, Sarafina I believe is 2.5, Lexi is 3.5, Raffie I am not sure about, same with Bella



juu_b said:


> This is Button : ) shes only... 2.5 months old..
> shes got an attitude. doesnt like people holding her: (
> 
> here she is...



She's so cue!  Most bunnies hate being held, but overtime she will trust you more!



omgblonde said:


> A little early but..
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVANDER!!!!



Yes, Hoppy Birthday Evander!


----------



## bellapsyd

Omgblonde- LOVE LOVE LOVE your signature pictures!!!



ItalianFashion said:


> Bella- Welcome Back! How was your trip?
> 
> Gucci sale starts this week!!!



My trip was great!  FL has been having a horrible drought lately...ad of course the drought broke on my last day there! Tell me how to get in on the Gucci sale!



kirsten said:


> Sorry for the delay but I finally got around to taking some photos of my RAOK gifts!



Cute stuff!  So nice to see you back Kirsten!!!



ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi usually lays with me everyday and he digs like this when I stop petting him. He also will bite holes in my shirt after he digs if I do not keep petting him.



Oh man- the things I have had to throw out b/c of bunny holes.   Or I've been out in public, only to find the signature "bunny flap"...you know that half chewed circle with the left over flap of fabric in the middle!  I look so poor b/c my bedsheet....no good. Bunny holes all over!  LOVE the video IF!!!  My little guy ^Frankie^ used to jump o n the bed and start digging it when he was mad at me!  Wish mine would lie on me!  Luigi seems so well trained!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> I am gonna be leaving my bf too, for up to 4 years. It's nowhere near the same as the military, but I am also questioning whether our relationship can survive that much time apart, plus I am going to be sooo busy going to school full-time and pursuing my career.



I'm in the same boat Jelly. I will be leaving my bf (and possibly my bunnies) for up to three years soon, which is a reason I may not take this summer job (as I would be required to move for 3 months). Interview is tomorrow!  We haven't gotten engaged yet b/c of this looming possibility of me leaving (and not wanting to come back)- he will never move as he is (too) tightly attached to his family (100% Sicilian....you can imagine what an Italian mama is like!  She is NOT happy I am trying to  move her son).  His job (police) doesn't really allow him to move either.



ItalianFashion said:


> The thing is  he will most likely  be stop lossed . I am 36 and we were planning on having a child since I dont have much time left. How can we though with either of these conditions.



IF- I just saw that movie (Stop-Loss). How horrible.  Many things happen regarding pregnancy and age.  Don't give yourself a doom deadline already.  Relationships are so hard!  I read later on that you were doing better- hope that is lasting!


----------



## omgblonde

Good luck with the interview Bella! I'm sure you'll do great! Why would you have to move for 3 years? For another course?

I just got the first of my two pics with BSB back & I know some of you wanted to see so here we gooooo! I look weird & miserable hahahaha.


----------



## juu_b

ItalianFashion - Shes brown : )
Bellapsyd  & babylicious - thanks for the commentss : ) i love this tread!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

oh no bella I hope yu do not have to leave your babies also.  Seems like we all have relationship problems from jobs at the moment.   I am hoping we all turn out ok.  I hate dealing with problems.  Im an emotional person and think with my heart.

  Oh luigi is just spoiled not well trained. He expects me to pet and massage him for hours.  He loves attention ( except picking up). He always honks when I come in his room because he is so excited.  When we talk to him in a baby voice he starts racing around binkying. If we ignore him he follows us around up under our feet.

The gucci sale is 40% off leather and 30% off fabric bags.  The bags are most from the summer cruise line.  I called Gucci in Fl. and ordered from them.  They ship the bag out the first week of June when the sale opens to the public.  The sale is presale right now and presale technically does not start till friday for most stores.  I got lucky today and got to place an order.  Since I do not have a white blondie I got a white dialux britt like this 40% off!  If you want a Gucci now is the time to get one!

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/spring-summer-08/handbags/#0-160420-162740FHQFG9060



OMG- Love your pic with BSB!  You look nice and you have beautiful hair!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella FYI this is the bag you want I believe.  This lady is a member of our forum and has an authentic store.

http://www.sabinesboutique.com/g150335bgbrwh.html


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Bella FYI this is the bag you want I believe.  This lady is a member of our forum and has an authentic store.
> 
> http://www.sabinesboutique.com/g150335bgbrwh.html



Oh my gosh!  It's so cheap!!!  I may have to buy it!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Oh my gosh! It's so cheap!!! I may have to buy it!!!


 

Yes its hard to find a white one brand new on sale so I would get it if you really like it.


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks IF! I love the Gucci bag you ordered!! Also love the one you posted for Bella - get it!!

& I love this one..
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-08/handbags/#0-477928-197020AA61G9022


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ ohh love it!


----------



## jellybebe

Hey welcome back Bella, did you have fun in Florida? 

It's Evander's 3rd bday today!!! He's just chilling out in my room with me right now. I don't think he gets that it's his bday. 

I'm about 95% sure I want to take him with me. It's just a matter of figuring out the logistics. I think he would be heartbroken without me, and I would be the same way without him. At least humans understand why we have to leave one another sometimes. 

OK Bella can you explain the doctorate and moving thing to me? There's another member on here who's doing her PhD in psych (developmental maybe?) and she got 2 job offers, but she's only about a year into her PhD. What do PhD candidates do that allow them to move around and accept job offers? Is it teaching or running a lab? Don't you have to answer to a supervisor at your institution anymore or are you officially registered somewhere else? Sorry for all the Qs, I just find it interesting. 

Sorry also to hear that you may have to leave your family and friends. We may just be homesick starving students together. Are you thinking of going to Cali? I'm already trying to make arrangements to come back to Vancouver next summer to do some dermatological research, as derm is super-competitive and I want to stand a chance.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Bella FYI this is the bag you want I believe. This lady is a member of our forum and has an authentic store.
> 
> http://www.sabinesboutique.com/g150335bgbrwh.html


 

Nice, that Gucci is a good price! I think that may be the same one I was curious about, but in black. I saw a pic of Kimberly Stewart holding one and I thought it was a vintage bag, but it might be this same bag in black.

Oh BTW Bella I got the Nimbus PM in anthracite and LOVE it!!! It's bigger than it looks carried, because it kind of squishes in the middle when it's held. My bf picked it up the other day and said, "Hm, this is your best LV!"


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> OK Bella can you explain the doctorate and moving thing to me? There's another member on here who's doing her PhD in psych (developmental maybe?) and she got 2 job offers, but she's only about a year into her PhD. What do PhD candidates do that allow them to move around and accept job offers? Is it teaching or running a lab? Don't you have to answer to a supervisor at your institution anymore or are you officially registered somewhere else? Sorry for all the Qs, I just find it interesting.



I'm actually getting a PsyD as it's more practice oriented and will allow me to prescribe easier than a PhD.  But- my program works like this (it's accelerated): 3 years of full time classes.  At the same time we do 2 practicums (one diagnostic, one therapy), then our 4th year is full time internship (which moves you across the country most likely)- after that you get your doctorate.  Then you must do 1-2 year residency (its better to do a 2 yr one) this usually moves you across the country again.


----------



## jellybebe

^Ah, I see. (Sorry, I knew you were getting your PsyD!) That's a lot of versatile working environments, which I think is great. You'll definitely be more qualified than a regular PhD, as most PhDs are researchers and never really do much in the practical field. That's why I got my MEd, as it was more practical and I learned a lot of skills like trauma desensitization, CBT and anger management/relaxation training. Those will definitely come in handy if I go into family practice one day! I'm leaning towards family with a subspecialty in derm at the moment, frankly I'm sick of psych.

But I guess you still have another 3 years before you might have to move?


----------



## bellapsyd

nope- I'm in my 3rd year already!  So I apply this summer and will know in February if I am moving for my 4th year (internship- which means I 99.9% will move- in 2009-2010)

After our first 2 years, if we do a medical thesis, we had the option of earning our masters degree along the way to the PsyD- which I did!  - which is how I am now in 3rd year.  (I think I got ya confused earlier b/c I said  I am graduating this Friday)


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh I see. So you went straight into a doctorate degree but had the option of doing a Master's - wow, that's a lot of work! The psyD is basically nonexistent in Canada at the moment, that's why I know nothing - sorry! One of my profs also worked at Adler so I think they were thinking of introducing it there, as they're a satellite campus for the U of Chicago (think I told you that already). Wow, you are definitely one hot, smart babe - lucky you! And you will be very young when you finish - even better. Do you want to work in a hospital setting when you're done or set up a private practice? What's your specialty?


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Nice, that Gucci is a good price! I think that may be the same one I was curious about, but in black. I saw a pic of Kimberly Stewart holding one and I thought it was a vintage bag, but it might be this same bag in black.
> 
> Oh BTW Bella I got the Nimbus PM in anthracite and LOVE it!!! It's bigger than it looks carried, because it kind of squishes in the middle when it's held. My bf picked it up the other day and said, "Hm, this is your best LV!"


 

Kimberly Stuarts actual bag like that sold on ebay by Lachic. She always sells Kim and Alanas  things.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^Oh I see. So you went straight into a doctorate degree but had the option of doing a Master's - wow, that's a lot of work! The psyD is basically nonexistent in Canada at the moment, that's why I know nothing - sorry! One of my profs also worked at Adler so I think they were thinking of introducing it there, as they're a satellite campus for the U of Chicago (think I told you that already). Wow, you are definitely one hot, smart babe - lucky you! And you will be very young when you finish - even better. Do you want to work in a hospital setting when you're done or set up a private practice? What's your specialty?



omg Jelly- I just saw that you got the Nimbus (not sure how I missed that before!)  Go you!!!!!  Do you love it???

You are one hot smart babe as well!  Yay!!!  You are exactly right about my program- I am already in the doctoral one and opted to get a master's along the way.

I think I want to start out in a hospital, but this is my ultimate view of what I'd like my career to be: 3 days/nights in a hospital, 2 days/nights in a group practice, 1 night a week as an adjunct professor teaching sexual psychology (sex therapy).  Private practice is a possibility, maybe when I have a family and need more flexibility.

I am not positive on my specialty yet.  I think I am aiming to do primary care psychology/health psychology.  Subspecialty in neurological disorders (which is what I spent all year specializing in)


----------



## jellybebe

Here's a pic of my new Nimbus - love it! I also picked up a Miu Miu Nappa Charm satchel, which I hope to use as a school bag - it's great! 

So IF is Kim Stewart's bag a Gucci Treasure? Interesting that they actually sell their stuff - I guess they don't wear things more than a few times, although I did see a few pics of her carrying that bag on different occasions. 

Interesting Bella, we have similar interests. My counselling interests are couples, addiction and sex therapy. When I was younger I really wanted to be a sex therapist and work exclusively with couples, but I changed my mind. I wouldn't mind doing a bit of that stuff as a family/primary care practitioner, but not all the time. I volunteered for years as a counsellor with the Canadian version of Planned Parenthood, so I got really comfortable talking about sex and contraception!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Love your Nimbus AND your shirt!

we DO have the same interests- I wanted to do sex therapy exclusively too!  How neat you volunteered at a PP place!!! I'm doing my therapy practicum this coming year and summer at an addictions unit in Chicago- should be interesting.

Congrats again on med school!!!!!  Family practice is the best way to see a little of everything.  As for derm- I would be lost w/o my dermo- he's my savior.  

Are we going to stop seeing you around here in a few months?


----------



## jellybebe

^I hope not! I may not be on here obsessively all day every day like I am now (hee hee) but this is definitely becoming my fave thread and I would feel lost without a bit of a check-in with my bunny friends! I heard that first year isn't too bad, I should still have time to have a life, but second and third year are the worst. I'll see how it goes. And of course I'll answer any Qs you might have about school. Sounds like your schooling will give you tons of opportunities though, probably no need for yet another 4-year degree. 

What kind of addictions - or rather, what stage? Active or recovery? I have worked with both. Definitely active addiction is waaaay harder, especially if they are IV drug users and homeless with no real support network or aspirations to get clean. Recovery on the other hand is wonderful, although you have to bear in mind that relapse is expected and even kind of normal.


----------



## bellapsyd

How was Evander's birthday?!!!!
The buns keep getting under my bed and I don't know how to stop them!!!

both stages!  I'm nervous!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander's bday was ok, nothing special. He slept most of the day after I got off work and we hung out a bit and cuddled together. I'd already given him the bed and he doesn't like it. He doesn't seem to like things that come from pet stores - maybe they smell like animal? 

Good luck with the practicum this summer! It will definitely be a challenge, but in a good way! No need to be scared - you're human and you're learning. You're not expected to be an expert at this point in your training and working with addicts is similar to working with any other client, you might just have to work on focusing them more. There are lots of abuse/trauma/guilt/shame issues though.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly love your nimbus!  I just love the leather on that and the Mahina.  I hope both you and Bella  will still be able to check in on the thread with everything going on.


----------



## bellapsyd

Sarafina has a cut on her nose- her and Chester got into a fight a few days ago and I just noticed the tiny scab   It stands out on her white little face!  She seems fine though


----------



## omgblonde

Aww poor little Sarafina!

Honey caught one of his nails today his 'thumb' kind of nail! It bled a tiny bit.. well it didn't bleed as in drip out, but you could see the red blood in it. So I put his paw in flour (think I read that somewhere?) but he was hopping about like normal and no proper bleeding so I think he's fine! He had a bit of a shock though, poor bun!

I picked him up to inspect the situation and he scrammed me SO hard down my chest


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Oh I've had bunny scratches down my chest before.  I tend to forget about it until I go out in public and people are looking at my chest with a weird look.  LOL- I wonder what they think happened!

omgblonde- how did you do that cool portrait thing with Honey's pictures in your signature?


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Sarafina has a cut on her nose- her and Chester got into a fight a few days ago and I just noticed the tiny scab  It stands out on her white little face! She seems fine though


 

Oh i totally meant to ask you about that.  You said she got in chesters cage.  Poor baby.  I thought males and females all got along guess not.  Who does the instigating?



omgblonde said:


> Aww poor little Sarafina!
> 
> Honey caught one of his nails today his 'thumb' kind of nail! It bled a tiny bit.. well it didn't bleed as in drip out, but you could see the red blood in it. So I put his paw in flour (think I read that somewhere?) but he was hopping about like normal and no proper bleeding so I think he's fine! He had a bit of a shock though, poor bun!
> 
> I picked him up to inspect the situation and he scrammed me SO hard down my chest


 

Porr honey.  I get scared when they hurt their nails.  Luigi pulled one of his almost off I think.  I noticed one day it was really really  short and had carpet stuck to it.   I think when they dig it gets caught in whatever they dig in. 



bellapsyd said:


> ^ Oh I've had bunny scratches down my chest before. I tend to forget about it until I go out in public and people are looking at my chest with a weird look. LOL- I wonder what they think happened!
> 
> omgblonde- how did you do that cool portrait thing with Honey's pictures in your signature?


 

Yea hubby saw this on me once and was like what have you been doing


----------



## jellybebe

Good I'm not the only one who periodically appears in public with a scratched chest! I had a bunny before who kicked me in the face a few times and that wasn't fun. I think I was too young to understand how to take care of bunnies then. 


Omgblonde you did the right thing with Honey's nail - you can use anything powdery such as flour or corn starch. I'm sooo scared of that happening with Evander's nails, so I'd better cut them soon! He hates having them trimmed though!

Ha ha I put in my notice at work today, I'm quitting in less than a month. The bastards won't let me take my sick leave though, and I thought I was being nice by giving them more than 2 weeks' notice. Jerks. I'll get paid out for my vacation but I had accrued like 40 hrs of sick time, which will never get used for anything. Sometimes it just doesn't pay to be honest - I should have just given my end date, then called in sick. But oh well, I'll never have to work a job like that again!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

maybe you can be sick for a few days out of the month you have left.


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ what'd you do Jelly???


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> maybe you can be sick for a few days out of the month you have left.



agreed. I'd do it.  Screw them- you're quitting anyway


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^^ what'd you do Jelly???


 

You mean job-wise? I was an assistant in a public health unit. I worked with infant nurses to set up programs, do vaccinations, workshops, etc but my job also had some stupid admin stuff.

I was definitely thinking of screwing them, but what if they get *****y and make me produce a doctors' note? I already asked about that and they said if they knew I intended to call in sick, they would ask me for a note. I had to be "genuinely" sick. Riiight so EVERY person in the world who ever calls in sick is really sick? Uh huh, whatever.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I would think it doesn't even matter since you are quitting anyway.  Unless it is in policy, I doubt they can demand it and not pay you!

Cool job!  How'd you find that??


----------



## jellybebe

^I was just looking through the health authority external postings. It seemed ideal at the time and I guess it gave me exposure to MDs and RNs, so that was all that mattered to me. It's hilarious though because today when I gave my notice, a bunch of people found out why I was leaving and I had all these nurses coming up to me saying things like, "Oh, I didn't know you were interested in med! I didn't know you had your Master's!" NEVER ASSUME!  Then they proceeded to tell me that they wished they had pursued medicine instead of nursing.


----------



## bellapsyd

<--- love your tag line!!

Bunny Story***

Sarafina (my little sneezer), began to have one of her sneezing fits today, but it was AT THE SAME TIME as she was going to groom herself- so this is what it looked like: She had her paws clasped together right by her face and she sneezed into them- like a person!

Now that I am back from vacation, I will work on getting my BF to post that wild bunnies video!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> <--- love your tag line!!
> 
> Bunny Story***
> 
> Sarafina (my little sneezer), began to have one of her sneezing fits today, but it was AT THE SAME TIME as she was going to groom herself- so this is what it looked like: *She had her paws clasped together right by her face and she sneezed into them- like a person!*
> I bet that was so cute!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> <--- love your tag line!!
> 
> Bunny Story***
> 
> Sarafina (my little sneezer), began to have one of her sneezing fits today, but it was AT THE SAME TIME as she was going to groom herself- so this is what it looked like: She had her paws clasped together right by her face and she sneezed into them- like a person!


 
^^^ That must have been so adorable to see *bella*! Can't wait to see the wild bunny video!


----------



## jellybebe

Ah bunny sneezing into paws! So cute! And I bet her eyes were closed too, just like a person! 

Ah Evander is on the bed. Better see what he wants.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ eyes WERE closed!  How funny!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> ^ Oh I've had bunny scratches down my chest before.  I tend to forget about it until I go out in public and people are looking at my chest with a weird look.  LOL- I wonder what they think happened!
> 
> omgblonde- how did you do that cool portrait thing with Honey's pictures in your signature?


I did it on Paint Shop Pro/Photoshop! If anyone would like one feel free to ask! It passes time when I'm bored, lol!



jellybebe said:


> Good I'm not the only one who periodically appears in public with a scratched chest! I had a bunny before who kicked me in the face a few times and that wasn't fun. I think I was too young to understand how to take care of bunnies then.
> 
> 
> Omgblonde you did the right thing with Honey's nail - you can use anything powdery such as flour or corn starch. I'm sooo scared of that happening with Evander's nails, so I'd better cut them soon! He hates having them trimmed though!
> 
> Ha ha I put in my notice at work today, I'm quitting in less than a month. The bastards won't let me take my sick leave though, and I thought I was being nice by giving them more than 2 weeks' notice. Jerks. I'll get paid out for my vacation but I had accrued like 40 hrs of sick time, which will never get used for anything. Sometimes it just doesn't pay to be honest - I should have just given my end date, then called in sick. But oh well, I'll never have to work a job like that again!!!



Nope def not the only one! I remember when I first got Honey he ALWAYS scratched my wrists and it was right at the time I was starting a new college so they must of all thought I was some kind of self harmer! LOL my arms were always covered in cuts!

Do you cut Evanders nails yourself? I'm too scared to do Honeys! I always take him to the vet to do it! I might start doing it myself though since he doesnt really mind me playing with his paws/inspecting his nails!

Aww that sucks! I hate it when the honest people get screwed! You could of just taken all your sick leave & then handed in your two weeks!! They should be lad you gave them plenty of notice!



bellapsyd said:


> <--- love your tag line!!
> 
> Bunny Story***
> 
> Sarafina (my little sneezer), began to have one of her sneezing fits today, but it was AT THE SAME TIME as she was going to groom herself- so this is what it looked like: She had her paws clasped together right by her face and she sneezed into them- like a person!
> 
> Now that I am back from vacation, I will work on getting my BF to post that wild bunnies video!


OMG, that is SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!! LOL would love to see that! They always look so cute when cleaning anyway!


----------



## jellybebe

I love it when bunnies wash their faces w/ their 2 paws! It looks so funny. Evander gives himself at least 1 thorough cleaning per day, maybe 2. Yes I clip his nails myself. I have a special dog nail clipper to do it - it kinda looks like a guillotine. I don't cut off very much and he's always struggling with me when I do it. Very difficult.


----------



## bellapsyd

^I can't ever cut mine's nails!

Omgblonde- I might take you up on the offer- I love bunny picture conglomerations!  We should make a tiny one with a picture from all of our bunnies!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I cut luigis but he gets mad at me and tries to bite me or the clippers after I do a couple nails. Then he will not kiss me for the rest of the day.


My dad jus called and said I have a package!   I think its luigis and will post pics when I get back if it is.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhhh!  Fun! ^  remember not to look at the label!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ah! A collage of all our bunnies would be awesome! 

Evander was naughty this morning. Not sure why he did this, but he peed on a plastic bag on the floor that had some of my bf's stuff in it! He got "grounded" in his condo. Every time he came running out, my bf would yell, "Get back in your room!" and he would run back in there. My bf only made him stay in there till we both left for work.


----------



## penance

Sorry to hear you guys are having bunny nail cutting issues ...

Have you guys heard of a technique called 'Trancing'? You lie the bunny on his back (on your knees) and it's best to use a towel so the bunny fur doesn't fly everywhere then you keep petting his head over and over until he calms down and it looks like he's zoned out. 

I usually have my sister do the cutting cause I have to be the one to continuously pet his head so he doesn't twitch and wake up ^^ I really recommend this


----------



## ItalianFashion

Here is luigi tranced but he wakes up it I touch his feet


----------



## bellapsyd

SO cute!!! ^^


----------



## ItalianFashion

I received my RAOK gift and OMG it is so awesome!   We both love everything.  Thank you so much buddy !  

The box came decorated with cute bunnies all over!  I love it. 


Luigi was like is this for me!  I think he knew









He then ran off and wanted to play in the bubble wrap


----------



## ItalianFashion

He got a the cutest bowl and treat jar!  I love the colors.  His food bowl says stud !  lol  how appropriate


Mom wheres the food?







He also got a  yummy hay garden salad bowl and an edible snack shak.  Good for him to eat instead of the wall!


----------



## penance

ItalianFashion said:


> Here is luigi tranced but he wakes up it I touch his feet


 

Keep trying ^^ Try to get someone to help you - one does the petting and one does the cutting


----------



## ItalianFashion

He received a cute blue mat to sleep on but he has other ideas for it.  I think he wants to use it as a digging mat.






My buddy gave me this beautiful blue opi nail polish and pineapple body butter from Bath & Body works! I am running low on my Body butter that I have now and I wanted to try the pineapple .  Thank You!   I also love the polish.  I had a pedicure tonight and the techs and customers kept commenting on what a pretty color this was.  They had to write the name down to order it for the salon!













Thank you so much buddy!  It felt like Christmas !  The gifts are awesome!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ love the Gucci sandals with the pedicure


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love this color!  i had been debating trying it and I am glad I received it.  One woman saw it and was calling her girlfriend to tell her to go pick this color up while I was there. Several women were commenting how pretty it was and the techs were like oh wow this is beautiful let us get the name so we can order it.


----------



## bellapsyd

wow- sounds like you caused quite a stir!!!

I'm *officially* graduating w/ my master's in less than 12 hours!  I tried to drop hints to BF about a good LV graduation gift...but I don't think he got them, LOL


----------



## ItalianFashion

yea they are a little behind in NC lol.  Wow I know you must be so excited! Maybe actually show him some pics


----------



## bellapsyd

penance said:


> I usually have my sister do the cutting cause I have to be the one to continuously pet his head so he doesn't twitch and wake up ^^ I really recommend this




We have to do this- even with the vet 
I always need to pet and soothe while someone else sneaks in for the kill and cuts those deathly toenail daggers!


----------



## kmccrea

Hi, I'm Katherine (Kate)
I currently am owned by 3 bunnies and 3 cats.  The rabbits are Buster Bunny (brown) Hershey Bar (chocolate brown, hence the name) and Spot a white bunny with brown ears, nose and tail.  I have plenty of pictures of everyone on my website and on Webshots.  I'll probably post more here when I have time.
Bunnies were adopted from Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue and the cats were adopted from the shelter, except Eddy and Mao who were born here to Lucy.
Too many have passed over the rainbow bridge to mention here, but they all lived long, happy and healthy lives while they were with me.


----------



## caruava

penance said:


> Sorry to hear you guys are having bunny nail cutting issues ...
> 
> Have you guys heard of a technique called 'Trancing'? You lie the bunny on his back (on your knees) and it's best to use a towel so the bunny fur doesn't fly everywhere then you keep petting his head over and over until he calms down and it looks like he's zoned out.
> 
> I usually have my sister do the cutting cause I have to be the one to continuously pet his head so he doesn't twitch and wake up ^^ I really recommend this



Don't have time to respond to all messages (not coming online much, need to write my thesis, so stressed out at the moment ). But just quickly wanted to show a pic of shadow, Luigi looks so cute! And forgot who mentioned a collage of bunnies, that would be awesome! How funny would a collage of tranced bunnies be? Shadow's good, he lets me cut his nails. Just lies there. 

Oh and he's completely changed colour, he's totally white on the belly and it's creeping up the sides. Will post pics once the 30th of May is over.


----------



## babylicious

aww the trance move looks so cute.. i always used to do it with my bunny till people kept telling me it was bad for the bunny so i stopped. gotta go get my baby tranced now


----------



## jellybebe

OMG tranced bunnies are SOOOO cute! Love both pics of Shadow and Luigi! I can't get Evander to do that for more than 1.1 seconds. I've tried to "trance" him for a long time and it doesn't work. If he holds still while flipped on his back it's because he thinks he is going to die. I'm serious. 

Love the colour of nail polish - your feet look sexy, esp with those Gucci sandals IF! 

Congrats on your grad, Bella! Are you attending a convocation? I'm gonna miss mine in Nov. Definitely show your bf pics! I have to be SO obvious with my bf, like I have to tell him, "Get me this. It costs this much. It is in this store. The address of the store is..." I have been "hinting" for him to get me tix to Cirque de Soleil for my bday but he keeps forgetting!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww Luigi & Shadow look so cute tranced! I think I have a pic of Honey tranced somewhere, I'll have to find it. He's always really freaked out after being tranced though so I've only done it a few times.

I bet Luigi is pleased with his RAOK gifts, cute stuff! I love that colour nail polish too, so cute! Your shoes are hot too!

*Bella* - YAY for graduating!!! Have a good time! Is it your ceremony today?

Welcome to the thread *Katherine*! Be sure to post pics! 

Good luck with the Thesis, *Kavnadoo*!

Honey went to the vet today to have his nails trimmed and like three more nails had broke off over night?! I'm not sure what he was doing! He did jump off the counter a day or two ago and landed quite awkwardly though so maybe his nails got quite an impact as they hit the floor and started to snap?! Not really sure! The vet did check his nails though & said everything was fine!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Don't have time to respond to all messages (not coming online much, need to write my thesis, so stressed out at the moment ). But just quickly wanted to show a pic of shadow, Luigi looks so cute! And forgot who mentioned a collage of bunnies, that would be awesome! How funny would a collage of tranced bunnies be? Shadow's good, he lets me cut his nails. Just lies there.
> 
> Oh and he's completely changed colour, he's totally white on the belly and it's creeping up the sides. Will post pics once the 30th of May is over.


 

Kav I can't believe he is doing that already!  He is so cute.  I can never get luigi to do that except in my lap.  How did you do it?


----------



## jellybebe

Maybe Shadow is just super mellow! Ha ha ha Evander is a nervous wreck compared to everyone's bunnies - and I thought he was calm! Must be the breed.


----------



## bellapsyd

*Jelly*- your RAOK buddy left me a message to let you know that there was a shipping issue, but your package will be shipped out tomorrow and you should still have it by the deadline!!!


I just attended the ceremony and walked!  Those master's hoods are funny!  Jelly- why will you be missing yours?

Love the tranced bunnies pictures!!

Kav- good luck on the thesis- I know how it goes!  My bunny Frankie completely changed colors too once.  I'll look and see if I have pictures!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Awww Luigi & Shadow look so cute tranced! I think I have a pic of Honey tranced somewhere, I'll have to find it. He's always really freaked out after being tranced though so I've only done it a few times.
> 
> I bet Luigi is pleased with his RAOK gifts, cute stuff! I love that colour nail polish too, so cute! Your shoes are hot too!
> 
> *Bella* - YAY for graduating!!! Have a good time! Is it your ceremony today?
> 
> Welcome to the thread *Katherine*! Be sure to post pics!
> 
> Good luck with the Thesis, *Kavnadoo*!
> 
> Honey went to the vet today to have his nails trimmed and like three more nails had broke off over night?! I'm not sure what he was doing! He did jump off the counter a day or two ago and landed quite awkwardly though so maybe his nails got quite an impact as they hit the floor and started to snap?! Not really sure! The vet did check his nails though & said everything was fine!



Thanks *omgblonde*. By the way did I mention that I loved the BSB pics you posted? Hot.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav I can't believe he is doing that already!  He is so cute.  I can never get luigi to do that except in my lap.  How did you do it?



Yeah I tried it on his within a week of getting him. I couldn't stop laughing cos I didn't expect him to be so good at it. He just laid there even though my body was shaking so much from the giggles!

As to how I did it, as *jelly* said, he's just super mellow. He'll let me put him on his back and rub his nose against mine and give him a kiss. To trance him I just run my fingers up his head and he falls back immediately.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> *Jelly*- your RAOK buddy left me a message to let you know that there was a shipping issue, but your package will be shipped out tomorrow and you should still have it by the deadline!!!
> 
> 
> I just attended the ceremony and walked!  Those master's hoods are funny!  Jelly- why will you be missing yours?
> 
> Love the tranced bunnies pictures!!
> 
> Kav- good luck on the thesis- I know how it goes!  My bunny Frankie completely changed colors too once.  I'll look and see if I have pictures!



Thanks *Bella*, Shadow is just lik e spotty dog at the moment. And behaves like one too!!! Esp with the licking of the face! He has a thing for licking my nose and then working up the T zone to the forehead.

Oh and bunny breath.... caught a whiff of it while he licks my nose, not bad but weird... So now I try and hold my breath. ush:


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL- usually smells like parsley to me!

Might be sort of gross- but- does anyone's bunnies fart?  Sometimes this AWFUL odor comes from my delicate princess Sarafina...I think she's passing gas!!!  I know at t he shelter when I took her to get her anal glands cleaned out- everyone in the room was like 

Not sure why she's SO smelly!


----------



## omgblonde

How was the ceremony Bella? Hope you had a blast!

Haha thanks Kavnadoo! I think I've showed everyone I've ever met in my life the BSB pic by now, LOL!

I don't think Honey farts! LOL Sometimes he's a bit smelly down there when I pick him up, but its usually gone by the next time I pick him up.. maybe he'd just farted!


----------



## penance

Does the hair never stop flowing out when you furminate? I had to take BV outside to do this because the fur goes everywhere! ack!

Here is BV tranced hehe


----------



## ItalianFashion

penance said:


> Does the hair never stop flowing out when you furminate? I had to take BV outside to do this because the fur goes everywhere! ack!
> 
> Here is BV tranced hehe


 

Like the trancing pics.  When they shed it never ends!  I have not tried furminator yet but next shedding I will.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> *Jelly*- your RAOK buddy left me a message to let you know that there was a shipping issue, but your package will be shipped out tomorrow and you should still have it by the deadline!!!
> 
> 
> I just attended the ceremony and walked! Those master's hoods are funny! Jelly- why will you be missing yours?
> 
> Love the tranced bunnies pictures!!
> 
> Kav- good luck on the thesis- I know how it goes! My bunny Frankie completely changed colors too once. I'll look and see if I have pictures!


 

Ok that's cool - can't wait! 

I'll be across the country for my convocation! (It's in Nov.) I don't feel like flying back just for that. Plus it's in Victoria, which is a city on the island that's about a 1.5 hr ferry ride from my city.

Yay another tpf'er invited me to a reception at LV next month! So excited, especially as I haven't met anyone from tpf in person before!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks *Bella*, Shadow is just lik e spotty dog at the moment. And behaves like one too!!! Esp with the licking of the face! He has a thing for licking my nose and then working up the T zone to the forehead.
> 
> Oh and bunny breath.... caught a whiff of it while he licks my nose, not bad but weird... So now I try and hold my breath. ush:


 
Aw Evander is like that too! It's awesome! He started doing it when he was very young too, probably like 2 months. Sometimes he will just sit on the couch w/ my bf and lick his face or hand for hours. I wonder if it's just something that certain bunnies do? I had 2 bunnies before Evander and neither of them licked. 

Ha ha I like bunny breath as long as they didn't eat their poop right beforehand!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Yeah DH hates that the bunny eats his poop. He is like take that away from him and tries to get it out of his mouth. He does not seem to understand why they do it and thinks I am the one  encouraging the bunny to eat it


----------



## jellybebe

^It's healthy!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Yay another tpf'er invited me to a reception at LV next month! So excited, especially as I haven't met anyone from tpf in person before!



Oh, I am  SO jealous!  I wish so much I would get an invite from LV!!!!  You MUST tell us how it goes!  When is it??


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Yeah DH hates that the bunny eats his poop. He is like take that away from him and tries to get it out of his mouth. He does not seem to understand why they do it and thinks I am the one  encouraging the bunny to eat it



My BF thinks it's gross too and he always tries to stop his bunny from doing it- but I yell at him  and insist he let her continue!

Graduation was great- my diploma is HUGE!  I'll post a picture (I know it's off topic, but why not!)

here is me and the BF for the grad dinner:






and me GRADUATED! 






sorry they are huge- they're from my mom's online album so I can't get in to resize


----------



## omgblonde

penance said:


> Does the hair never stop flowing out when you furminate? I had to take BV outside to do this because the fur goes everywhere! ack!
> 
> Here is BV tranced hehe


Awwww, what a cutie!!! That reminds me, I still need to order a Furminator!



jellybebe said:


> Yay another tpf'er invited me to a reception at LV next month! So excited, especially as I haven't met anyone from tpf in person before!


That's so nice! Have a great time & let us know how it goes!



jellybebe said:


> Aw Evander is like that too! It's awesome! He started doing it when he was very young too, probably like 2 months. Sometimes he will just sit on the couch w/ my bf and lick his face or hand for hours. I wonder if it's just something that certain bunnies do? I had 2 bunnies before Evander and neither of them licked.
> 
> Ha ha I like bunny breath as long as they didn't eat their poop right beforehand!


Honey licks a lot too! I love bunny licks. My dad always gets so annoyed 'Your kissing him and letting him lick you...he eats his own poop!!!!!!!'

He doesn't lick my face as much anymore though, I don't think he likes my new foundation, LOL!



bellapsyd said:


> Graduation was great- my diploma is HUGE!  I'll post a picture (I know it's off topic, but why not!)
> 
> here is me and the BF for the grad dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me GRADUATED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry they are huge- they're from my mom's online album so I can't get in to resize



I can't see the pictures!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Cant see pics bella


----------



## bellapsyd

hmm- that's odd- let me retry


----------



## omgblonde

I can see now, you look gorgeous! & you two make a cute couple!


----------



## ItalianFashion

You both look good!  I like your pink skirt.  Don't you love italian men! DH is part Italian.


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I can see now, you look gorgeous! & you two make a cute couple!



Thanks! 



ItalianFashion said:


> You both look good!  I like your pink skirt.  Don't you love italian men! DH is part Italian.



The skirt is Tahari- a TJ Maxx find!

  LOL, my BF is 100% Italian- how funny you should look at him and know right away he's italian!


----------



## pond23

*Bella*, your boyfriend and you make such a good-looking couple! Congrats again on your graduation!


----------



## talkativeone77

Your bunnies are precious!!!!  Can you post pictures of their house too - my boyfriend is always building mansions for our bunny - we need some new ideas!!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh Bella great pics! Congrats again on earning your Master's! 

Just had kind of an interesting day. Went with my bf to the dentist (and finished a paper while waiting for him), then we went walking along the beach because it was sooooo sunny today, then we were on our way to a movie when someone hit his car! It was sort of a weird situation because the guy wouldn't give us his licence at first, then he was on the phone constantly, then this guy who claimed to be his "brother" showed up. Personally my bf and I think the guy was borrowing his "brother's" car (doubt they are even related - they didn't look alike) and using his licence as well. The pic on the licence didn't look anything like the driver but resembled the brother! Anyway, we are gonna let the insurance company handle it. Also, we happened to get 2 witnesses who were nice enough to stop and offer to help us if needed! (It was 100% the other guy's fault.) Car accidents are soooo annoying! Luckily neither of us was hurt. 

Then we watched the new Harold & Kumar. It was pretty funny, but way too many pot references. (Of course, what am I expecting?)

Oh and this is my new everyday purse. It holds everything, including a big huge notebook and tons of papers!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> Oh, I am SO jealous! I wish so much I would get an invite from LV!!!! You MUST tell us how it goes! When is it??


 

It's on June 5th! I'm a bit nervous as I hardly ever go to fancy functions so I don't really have anything to wear, but more importantly... what purse do I bring???


----------



## babylicious

well ladies, im off to hawaii for 8 days! see you when i get back!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no Jelly! Is your/your bf's car ok? Glad you two are both okay. That guy sounds shady. I remember my old friend used to drive her car without a license or insurance in her name! She was so stupid. She crashed it into a tractor & her parents paid off the driver so they wouldn't report it.

LOVE that bag! What brand is it? My current every day bag is a hot pink French Connection one.. I wish it went with all my outfits because I love it so much!

Wow, have fun in Hawaii, Baby! I'm so jealous!


----------



## bellapsyd

babylicious said:


> well ladies, im off to hawaii for 8 days! see you when i get back!



Jealous!! Have fun!!!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Oh no Jelly! Is your/your bf's car ok? Glad you two are both okay. That guy sounds shady. I remember my old friend used to drive her car without a license or insurance in her name! She was so stupid. She crashed it into a tractor & her parents paid off the driver so they wouldn't report it.
> 
> LOVE that bag! What brand is it? My current every day bag is a hot pink French Connection one.. I wish it went with all my outfits because I love it so much!
> 
> Wow, have fun in Hawaii, Baby! I'm so jealous!


 
Thanks for asking. Yes, his car's ok, but there is a big dent in the rear door.

It's a Miu Miu Nappa Charm Satchel! It's sooo great, I plan to use it as a school bag.

Have fun in Hawaii Baby, that sounds so amazing!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for asking. Yes, his car's ok, but there is a big dent in the rear door.
> 
> It's a Miu Miu Nappa Charm Satchel! It's sooo great, I plan to use it as a school bag.
> 
> Have fun in Hawaii Baby, that sounds so amazing!


 

Im so glad you are ok Jelly!  Car accidents are such a PITA and I guess even more so when you have a shady driver .  Hopefully insurance will sort it all out.  I was going to ask if that was a miu miu. It looks nice.  How do you like those bags?  I have always admired them at SAKs since they have such pretty colors and I like the patent look.  

I have bought a few things from the sale.  I sold my new orange joy and got a pink one with wallet and scarf to match.  I heard these were rare in the US and only 70 were sent here , so figure it will be a collector Gucci. I never thought I would be able to get this color.  I also ordered the white britt in dilaux.  I am not sure if I will like that fabric but figure I could get rid of easily if I do not.  

If you guys ever want to check out Gucci now is the chance with the sale.  Things are cheap.  There is a link to the presale online in the Gucci forum.


----------



## omgblonde

*JELLY *- I'm glad his car isn't too messed up! I thought it was a Miu Miu, it's so cute!
*
IF* - I've never really payed attention to Gucci before! But ever since you've posted your Blondies in here I find myself sneaking into the Gucci forum more & more!!! Think I will have to go check out this sale! 

I'm planning on buying myself a new bag in the summer to celebrate graduating. At the moment it's between a Dior Gaucho or a Balenciaga! But at this rate a Gucci will probably creep on to the list too!


----------



## jellybebe

:tOh yeah I forgot... Gucci called me yesterday to say that they received one of those white Joy Bostons with the metallic trim. Since IF said there are problems w/ those and I'm a disaster when it comes to handheld bags anyway, I think I will pass. Too bad - they look so cute on other people!

I am loving the Miu Miu. It's so convenient and roomy. I'm switching to Mahina today - that baby is getting neglected!

So Omgblonde, are you gonna make a collage of all our bunnies for our sigs? That would be too cool!


----------



## omgblonde

I sure will! Everyone post or pm me a pic of your bunnies!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> I sure will! Everyone post or pm me a pic of your bunnies!


 
*omgblonde*, should I pm you individual photos of my 3 bunnies, or one group photo? What type of photos are best?

Thank you for doing this for us!


----------



## ItalianFashion

thanks omg!  What kind of bunny pics should we send?


----------



## jellybebe

Ok Omgblonde I'll send you the pic of Evander on my bed that I like! This is sooo exciting! Ha ha once again I'm procrastinating. I have 2 papers to edit and then I'm done ALL my Master's assignments - ever!


----------



## pond23

*babylicious *- Have a great trip!

*Jelly* - I'm glad to hear that you and your boyfriend are okay! It definitely sounds very suspicious that this guy didn't want to show you his driver's license, and when he finally did, the photo looked like his brother.


----------



## omgblonde

It's up to you whatever pics you wanna send! It can be group or single or whatever you'd like!

I'm in so much pain right now, my wisdom teeth are growing in  not fun!

LOL Jelly! I'm procrastinating too. But I swear tomorrow I WILL do some work.. maybe!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- glad you're ok!!!! and love the miu miu.

IF- checked out the Guccis at NM's- but I think I missed the good stuff!  There was a blondie though!  Love how pissed off Luigi looks in your avatar! LOL

NM presale is dangerous!  I just preordered a pair of nude CL delics (spelling?)!  Then I went to LV- but they were out of the vernis color I wanted (must be a sign!)

Omg- PMing you a picture!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- glad you're ok!!!! and love the miu miu.
> 
> IF- checked out the Guccis at NM's- but I think I missed the good stuff! There was a blondie though! Love how pissed off Luigi looks in your avatar! LOL
> 
> NM presale is dangerous! I just preordered a pair of nude CL delics (spelling?)! Then I went to LV- but they were out of the vernis color I wanted (must be a sign!)
> 
> Omg- PMing you a picture!


 

Bella the sale is at Gucci.com and in the Gucci stores here is the link below.  They have more in the stores. The blondie is no longer made only on ebay.  The britt is similar.   I bought a petbed also  

So funny that you realized he was pissed in the picture.  I tied the bow around his head and he got so mad .  He snapped at me like 5 times. He got the camera once.  If he would have bitten me it would have been through the skin.  I think he was tired and I was trying to dress him and take pics making him irritable.

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/handbags/


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ ohh maybe it was a britt I saw then?  Sorry!

Not sure where there is a Gucci boutique around here- I'll have to check online.  Post a picture of the petbed!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Here is a link with a pic of the petbed.

I will have to supervise this lol.  Maybe for only when he is out.
http://www.luxist.com/2006/08/21/gucci-dog-mattress/


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg LOVE it!!


----------



## jellybebe

Wow, Luigi is going to be very pampered! Hopefully he doesn't eat the thing! 

My bf tried to trance Evander twice today. It didn't really work - he stayed still but he looked more terrified than tranced! And as soon as my bf took his hands off him, Evander sprang up like he was doing a sit-up! So funny! 

I thought that I didn't want anymore bags for a while but yesterday I just put myself down for an MC Kate, a new LV clutch. It has a detachable gold wrist strap and a plaque in front. Supposedly it is a one-shot deal and only about $560 USD so I figured it wouldn't hurt to WL for it and check it out... I know, I have a problem. When I move away, I'm going to be phoning my SA every week getting him to send me things! I have to stop. 

Ooh Bella can't wait to see your CLs! I still wanna see your VPs! I wish the selection in my city wasn't so dismal. They rarely have anything other than Simples. I have never seen a pair of Yoyos or VPs.

I decided to be a keener today and picked up some textbooks. I just spent all this time staring at disgusting skin conditions in a derm textbook. It's terrifying but almost like a bad car accident - just can't look away!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

well the CL's I ordered- the SA checked in the system, told me my size was there- and after I opened  a NM card she said "Ok, fingers crossed we get your size!"...not sure what she meant since I assumed she had them in the system (presale, so you can't "officially" buy until Wednesday).  Hopefully I actually get them!!!

I really wish I hadn't missed out on the vernis cosmetic and vernis key and change (nameplate one).  No stores in my area have either!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Wow, Luigi is going to be very pampered! Hopefully he doesn't eat the thing!
> 
> My bf tried to trance Evander twice today. It didn't really work - he stayed still but he looked more terrified than tranced! And as soon as my bf took his hands off him, Evander sprang up like he was doing a sit-up! So funny!
> 
> I thought that I didn't want anymore bags for a while but yesterday I just put myself down for an MC Kate, a new LV clutch. It has a detachable gold wrist strap and a plaque in front. Supposedly it is a one-shot deal and only about $560 USD so I figured it wouldn't hurt to WL for it and check it out... I know, I have a problem. When I move away, I'm going to be phoning my SA every week getting him to send me things! I have to stop.
> 
> Ooh Bella can't wait to see your CLs! I still wanna see your VPs! I wish the selection in my city wasn't so dismal. They rarely have anything other than Simples. I have never seen a pair of Yoyos or VPs.
> 
> I decided to be a keener today and picked up some textbooks. I just spent all this time staring at disgusting skin conditions in a derm textbook. It's terrifying but almost like a bad car accident - just can't look away!!!


 

I have never heard of the kate.   That sounds like a great price for an LV so I understand how you would be tempted.    

Luigi better not eat that bed !  I will watch him lol.  

I am not even in medicine but I often read medical textbooks becuase they are so interesting.  Yes there are some nasty skin conditions .  I think they often show the worse case scenario.  I had a fungal infection from a guinea pig and I was terrified it would get in my hair and my head would look like this.
http://www.lib.uiowa.edu/hardin/md/dermnet/tineacapitis1.html


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> well the CL's I ordered- the SA checked in the system, told me my size was there- and after I opened a NM card she said "Ok, fingers crossed we get your size!"...not sure what she meant since I assumed she had them in the system (presale, so you can't "officially" buy until Wednesday). Hopefully I actually get them!!!
> 
> I really wish I hadn't missed out on the vernis cosmetic and vernis key and change (nameplate one). No stores in my area have either!


 
I hope you get them Bella.  When SAs tell me ,well we have them in another store I hope we get them, I call the store myself.  The SAs I have dealt with never follow through .  It is so annoying.  You would think they would want the commission.  I had to order my Gucci presale items from 5 places since no one wanted to get something transferred.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> I hope you get them Bella.  When SAs tell me ,well we have them in another store I hope we get them, I call the store myself.  The SAs I have dealt with never follow through .  It is so annoying.  You would think they would want the commission.  I had to order my Gucci presale items from 5 places since no one wanted to get something transferred.



That's how I feel about LV.  They looked  in the system and told me a few stores had the cosmetic case and the violette faceplate cles....but wouldn't order them for me!  I don't want to do elux or lv.com b/c I don't want to add  in the ridiculous shipping!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- I read medical books all the time for fun.  my bf says i'm a loser!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> That's how I feel about LV. They looked in the system and told me a few stores had the cosmetic case and the violette faceplate cles....but wouldn't order them for me! I don't want to do elux or lv.com b/c I don't want to add in the ridiculous shipping!!


 
I would just call LV and ask what stores have the violette cles and cosmetic case and then call that store to have them ship it.  I know its a PITA!


----------



## bellapsyd

I might just bite the bullet and do that- but I've never called before! LOL.  Would they be annoyed if I asked if anywhere int he company had some of the older colors (raspberry, peppermint, indigo) while I was at it?  You never know....


----------



## ItalianFashion

I have no shame when I call and do not let the attitudes bother me.  I have even   asked to speak to another associate or manager if I feel they were not helping.  I think you should call and not be afraid to ask for the older things.  It never hurts.   I had  the girl from saks look up a purse that was 2 years old just to see if they had a return from a store.  I call neimans all the time on old styles just in case.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok- you motivated me!  I'm going to call!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi does this thing with his paw.  Its the cutest thing ever.  While he is laying on me I put my hand under his front paw and he curls it up and grabs onto my hand like he is holding my hand.  Weird but its so cute had to share.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww, that sounds SO cute, IF!

That bag sounds like a good deal Jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I might just bite the bullet and do that- but I've never called before! LOL. Would they be annoyed if I asked if anywhere int he company had some of the older colors (raspberry, peppermint, indigo) while I was at it? You never know....


 

Definitely call and ask! I bug them all the time just for prices and availabilities for things, and some of the SAs don't have the authority to check Canadian stock, so they have to go and bug someone else on top of that! 

AHHH! I just got an invitation to a Chanel sale! At least 30% off! So tempted, not to mention surprised cuz I haven't shopped at Chanel for like 3 years! (Had my Chanel wallet stolen and was scared to buy anything else from there since!) Hopefully some of the good stuff is on sale and not just crap no one else wants!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi does this thing with his paw. Its the cutest thing ever. While he is laying on me I put my hand under his front paw and he curls it up and grabs onto my hand like he is holding my hand. Weird but its so cute had to share.


 

AWWW! Evander does something similar. When you pet his cheek, he will curl his paw up beside his cheek and next to your hand like he is saying "Hee hee, that tickles!"


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi does this thing with his paw.  Its the cutest thing ever.  While he is laying on me I put my hand under his front paw and he curls it up and grabs onto my hand like he is holding my hand.  Weird but its so cute had to share.



OMG- so cute!



jellybebe said:


> AHHH! I just got an invitation to a Chanel sale! At least 30% off! So tempted, not to mention surprised cuz I haven't shopped at Chanel for like 3 years! (Had my Chanel wallet stolen and was scared to buy anything else from there since!) Hopefully some of the good stuff is on sale and not just crap no one else wants!



ohh- buy a GST so I can live through you!!!



jellybebe said:


> AWWW! Evander does something similar. When you pet his cheek, he will curl his paw up beside his cheek and next to your hand like he is saying "Hee hee, that tickles!"



My Frankie used to do something like this.  If you pet his cheek when you were holding him, he would lift his paw and put it on your lips and turn his head away.  Kind of like saying "No, stop!"


----------



## bellapsyd

NM just called!! They shipped my shoes!! Best part is- the shoes were marked 440- well, they rung up as 296!!!!  Should have them by Next Monday at the very latest!


----------



## omgblonde

What shoes did your order Bella? I must of missed this!! What a great bargain!

OOOOH, Chanel sale?! I'm very jelous Jelly! Let us know if you get anything!


----------



## bellapsyd

I got these in nude: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod48410049






I want them in black too, but they weren't at my NM and online it says unavailable...I wonder if I call the number if they can tell me if they are even part of the sale in black?  I'm calling a LOT of places today, LOL.   And another graduation gift I bought myself  should be coming in the mail today (well tracking says it's at my PO)...looks like I have many pictures to show soon!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok, update- just called and they ARE in the sale in black but not in the stores (the stores will have to order them for you).  They are $660 normally- on sale for $296!!!!  Call your local NM  

SO I bought the nude and the black.  2 for the price of 1!


----------



## omgblonde

Ooooh, those are HOT! Great price too! 

I love these..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ love them!  I have to be careful with leaving shoes around- chester enjoys chewing heels!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

called 866 LV- woman practically refused to help me! Here's my thread


----------



## omgblonde

ugh, how rude!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats on the new shoes Bella - very excited for you! I need some new CLs. Never mind that I hardly wear the ones I have, I just need MORE!!! 

I will let you all know if the Chanel sale is decent! 

Oh I forgot to tell you all - Evander did something really cute today! My bf has this stupid huge TV box he hasn't gotten around to throwing out. Well, yesterday just to be funny he cut a little door in the bottom of it so Evander could use it as a fort! So Evander was playing in it but I hadn't seen it yet because I was working on papers and volunteering yesterday. So this morning I was playing with him and he looked at me, then he hopped in the door of his "fort", then he ran around in there for about 2 seconds, then he hopped out looking all proud. He was showing me his fort! Isn't that so cute? 

My bf took me shopping for promise/bday rings today. No, he isn't just doing it because I'm moving away for school, but I guess this prompted him to think about it more. He doesn't know much about diamonds so he had picked out this 1-carat solitaire that was pretty included. I had to educate him a bit. He was disappointed, but I showed him a more flawless and better-coloured diamond. I really liked it actually, and it was 3/4 of a carat and pretty reasonably priced. He said it was too small though. This is NOT an engagement ring though - the engagement ring I want is an emerald cut, at least 1.5 carats or so. Hee hee, I'm such a brat. Never mind the wedding, I'm all about the ring!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you all - Evander did something really cute today! My bf has this stupid huge TV box he hasn't gotten around to throwing out. Well, yesterday just to be funny he cut a little door in the bottom of it so Evander could use it as a fort! So Evander was playing in it but I hadn't seen it yet because I was working on papers and volunteering yesterday. So this morning I was playing with him and he looked at me, then he hopped in the door of his "fort", then he ran around in there for about 2 seconds, then he hopped out looking all proud. He was showing me his fort! Isn't that so cute?
> 
> My bf took me shopping for promise/bday rings today. No, he isn't just doing it because I'm moving away for school, but I guess this prompted him to think about it more. He doesn't know much about diamonds so he had picked out this 1-carat solitaire that was pretty included. I had to educate him a bit. He was disappointed, but I showed him a more flawless and better-coloured diamond. I really liked it actually, and it was 3/4 of a carat and pretty reasonably priced. He said it was too small though. This is NOT an engagement ring though - the engagement ring I want is an emerald cut, at least 1.5 carats or so. Hee hee, I'm such a brat. Never mind the wedding, I'm all about the ring!



Ohh- my guys have the cottontail cottage- it is their FAVORITE toy!  Isn't it so cute how they play in boxes??

I'm picky on my E-ring too!  I know exactly what I want (tacori with filigree (0.5 ct's of it), princess cut center stone 1ct or 1.5 ct)My promise ring has no diamonds in  it, since we wanted to save that for the e-ring.  You'll have to take a picture and show us!  

I got one of my graduation gifts (to myself) today in the mail!  I'm trying to get a picture of it with a bunny- to keep up the thread theme!  But no one is being cooperative AT ALL!!


----------



## jellybebe

^That's what I figured - cheaper promise ring = more money for an e-ring later, but whatever, he wants to get me something that costs more than my bags! 

Can't wait to see what you got! I went shopping to get something to wear to the LV cocktail reception. Picked up a couple of cute dresses. Now I have to decide on a bag!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Ooooh, those are HOT! Great price too!
> 
> I love these..


 
 Wonder if they hurt after a while?


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> I sure will! Everyone post or pm me a pic of your bunnies!


 
^^^ Hi *omgblonde*,

I didn't know how to pm you the bunny photos for the collage since I couldn't find the Paperclip icon there used to attach photos.
Here are the 3 photos for the collage.

Thank you again for doing this for us all! 

If there are any problems with the photos, please let me know.

Stephanie


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ oh my gosh- I love the little guy standing on the rainbow - who's he???


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thats my favorite also pond!


----------



## sinniebunnie

does anyone elses bunny snore? mine makes light wheezing noises when she sleeps.. she also squeaks when she eats.. is that normal?


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ^^ oh my gosh- I love the little guy standing on the rainbow - who's he???


 
^^^ That's Bunn Bunn. She's the shy 4 1/2 year old mini lop. She's very territorial, and prefers humans over bunnies. She loves hanging out on top of her wooden rainbow.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ok, update- just called and they ARE in the sale in black but not in the stores (the stores will have to order them for you). They are $660 normally- on sale for $296!!!! Call your local NM
> 
> SO I bought the nude and the black. 2 for the price of 1!


 

*Wow Good deal!  I am glad you were able to find not only 1 but 2.*



jellybebe said:


> Congrats on the new shoes Bella - very excited for you! I need some new CLs. Never mind that I hardly wear the ones I have, I just need MORE!!!
> 
> I will let you all know if the Chanel sale is decent!
> 
> Oh I forgot to tell you all - Evander did something really cute today! My bf has this stupid huge TV box he hasn't gotten around to throwing out. Well, yesterday just to be funny he cut a little door in the bottom of it so Evander could use it as a fort! So Evander was playing in it but I hadn't seen it yet because I was working on papers and volunteering yesterday. So this morning I was playing with him and he looked at me, then he hopped in the door of his "fort", then he ran around in there for about 2 seconds, then he hopped out looking all proud. He was showing me his fort! Isn't that so cute?
> 
> *lol I think they are so proud of their things. Bunnies tend to be so posessive of their toys. Luigi is happy when I look at the toilet paper messes and sad when I clean it away.*
> 
> My bf took me shopping for promise/bday rings today. No, he isn't just doing it because I'm moving away for school, but I guess this prompted him to think about it more. He doesn't know much about diamonds so he had picked out this 1-carat solitaire that was pretty included. I had to educate him a bit. He was disappointed, but I showed him a more flawless and better-coloured diamond. I really liked it actually, and it was 3/4 of a carat and pretty reasonably priced. He said it was too small though. This is NOT an engagement ring though - the engagement ring I want is an emerald cut, at least 1.5 carats or so. Hee hee, I'm such a brat. Never mind the wedding, I'm all about the ring!


 
*That is so nice of him.  Lucky girl, You have someone who spoils you and does not have a problem with you buying bags!*



bellapsyd said:


> Ohh- my guys have the cottontail cottage- it is their FAVORITE toy! Isn't it so cute how they play in boxes??
> 
> I'm picky on my E-ring too! I know exactly what I want (tacori with filigree (0.5 ct's of it), princess cut center stone 1ct or 1.5 ct)My promise ring has no diamonds in it, since we wanted to save that for the e-ring. You'll have to take a picture and show us!
> 
> I got one of my graduation gifts (to myself) today in the mail! I'm trying to get a picture of it with a bunny- to keep up the thread theme! But no one is being cooperative AT ALL!!


 
*What did you get?????*





jellybebe said:


> ^That's what I figured - cheaper promise ring = more money for an e-ring later, but whatever, he wants to get me something that costs more than my bags!
> 
> *Haha that may be hard since we are all such shopaholics*
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you got! I went shopping to get something to wear to the LV cocktail reception. Picked up a couple of cute dresses. Now I have to decide on a bag!


 


omgblonde said:


> Ooooh, those are HOT! Great price too!
> 
> I love these..


 


Those are very nice.  I like black peeptoes and the black rolandos.  I need to get a pair of CL one day.  Wonder how comfy they are.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Thats my favorite also pond!


 
^^^ Thanks *IF*! Bunn Bunn loves standing on top of her fiddle sticks hut and looking around the room.


----------



## ItalianFashion

sinniebunnie said:


> does anyone elses bunny snore? mine makes light wheezing noises when she sleeps.. she also squeaks when she eats.. is that normal?


 

I have never heard luigi snore.  I bet that is adorable!  He does honk like a goose when he gets excited and sometimes when he eats.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Guys I am wondering what is the best way to get my bags back to italy.  Im leaving june 9th.  Delta only  insures up to 5,000.  They lost my wheeled brand new carrier that I took to italy to bring Luigi home in and damaged my other suitcase.  I had to buy another carrier in italy at a crazy price. This makes me not trust Delta with my luggage. It took almost 6 months and tons of phone calls to get reinbursed and never did for the damaged suitcase. I could mail them usps to our apo mailbox but do you guys think this would be safe.  Sometimes military mail gets lost.  

I guess which do ou guys think will be better.  Scared of losing my bags.


----------



## sinniebunnie

ItalianFashion said:


> I have never heard luigi snore.  I bet that is adorable!  He does honk like a goose when he gets excited and sometimes when he eats.



mine just squeaks, she does bark at me when i clean her cage hehe. my bunny spends most of her time on a foot stool next to me.


----------



## bellapsyd

sinniebunnie said:


> does anyone elses bunny snore? mine makes light wheezing noises when she sleeps.. she also squeaks when she eats.. is that normal?



Have you had a vet check her out?  She may have some hay stuck in her nose and that can cause the wheezing



ItalianFashion said:


> *Wow Good deal!  I am glad you were able to find not only 1 but 2.*
> *That is so nice of him.  Lucky girl, You have someone who spoils you and does not have a problem with you buying bags!*
> *What did you get?????*
> Those are very nice.  I like black peeptoes and the black rolandos.  I need to get a pair of CL one day.  Wonder how comfy they are.



Well the SA never called me back to confirm the black ones, so we shall see.  Yes,  Jelly,you ARE lucky.  I have to tell my BF that I *traded* my bags everytime I get a new one!

None of my buns cooperated with me!  SO I will just tell you guys what I got since I went CRAZY and have a few new surprises coming my way!  The one that came today is a violet balenciaga city.  I wanted to get a picture of Sarafina sitting in it! I thought the white of her fur would look nice next to the bag!

IF- CL's a re VERY comfortable if you get the ones with the platform.  I'm not joking- out of all my shoes (even ones with platforms)- something about the CL's is different!



ItalianFashion said:


> Guys I am wondering what is the best way to get my bags back to italy.  Im leaving june 9th.  Delta only  insures up to 5,000.  They lost my wheeled brand new carrier that I took to italy to bring Luigi home in and damaged my other suitcase.  I had to buy another carrier in italy at a crazy price. This makes me not trust Delta with my luggage. It took almost 6 months and tons of phone calls to get reinbursed and never did for the damaged suitcase. I could mail them usps to our apo mailbox but do you guys think this would be safe.  Sometimes military mail gets lost.
> 
> I guess which do ou guys think will be better.  Scared of losing my bags.



Before I finished reading your post I was going to suggest mailing stuff to your new address.  I think for your personal carry on (besides Luigi) you should get the biggest purse you can find and in that put the necessities and super valuables that you want to keep with you at all items and make sure doesn't get lost.  Then I would pack a suitcase of necessary items to check and mail the rest. Take your chances on insured postal mail!

How long will you be there?  I will be in Bellagio Italy in Sept 2009- are you around there?


----------



## bellapsyd

welcome sinniebunnie!


----------



## pond23

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Hi *omgblonde*,
> 
> I didn't know how to pm you the bunny photos for the collage since I couldn't find the Paperclip icon there used to attach photos.
> Here are the 3 photos for the collage.
> 
> Thank you again for doing this for us all!
> 
> If there are any problems with the photos, please let me know.
> 
> Stephanie


 
*omgblonde* - Instead of the last photo that I posted in my previous post (#1409), could you please put this one of Yum Yum instead in the collage? Thank you! 

Stephanie (pond23)


----------



## ItalianFashion

Before I finished reading your post I was going to suggest mailing stuff to your new address. I think for your personal carry on (besides Luigi) you should get the biggest purse you can find and in that put the necessities and super valuables that you want to keep with you at all items and make sure doesn't get lost. Then I would pack a suitcase of necessary items to check and mail the rest. Take your chances on insured postal mail!

How long will you be there? I will be in Bellagio Italy in Sept 2009- are you around there?[/quote]


I will be there for a while .  We are supposed to leave  July 2009 unless he deploys again. Then its another yr or so in Italy but I would come back to the states like last time and stay with family. 

 I am about 45 minutes away from venice Northern italy.  I am not sure .  Where is Bellagio exactly?  I think when he comes back he should get a month off around august and we are going to try to visit Paris , Germany etc...  If you are near me when you get to Itay give me a call.  I will pm you my number in italy when I get there. Its being reconneted so not sure I will have the same one as before.



I think maybe you are right I should mail them in different boxes. I will take my black Gold GG blondie in my carryon  along with my laptop and big binder of personal papers.  I was going to get a rolling laptop case  I hope I can take this on with the Bunny.


----------



## sinniebunnie

oh no, she doesnt have hay in her nose.. (how do i know?).. she sleeps outside her cage, everywhere in fact. all my animals just snore. not sure why but at least i know someone is always there!


----------



## omgblonde

Wow! Lots of posts overnight LOL, I can barely keep up!

Love all the photos, Pond!

Honey doesn't snore, but he squeaks sometimes! He's only even honked once, I was so scared LOL I didn't know what was going on!

Oooh that Balenciage sounds hot Bella! How many do you have now?


----------



## jellybebe

sinniebunnie said:


> does anyone elses bunny snore? mine makes light wheezing noises when she sleeps.. she also squeaks when she eats.. is that normal?


 

Yes, mine snores all the time! Isn't it cute? Sometimes he squeaks when he eats too, particularly if he's excited or impatient. I think it's totally normal.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly,

Is evander still playing in his fort today?  They seem to love boxes.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah he's still running in and out of it. It's going to have to be collapsed soon though, as it's blocking half of my living room! 

Ha ha your comment about my bf spoiling me is untrue! He actually hates the fact that I spend so much on bags, but I use my own $ so he can't really say anything! And we decided not to go for the ring. It would be better to just save the $ for the real thing and we figured it would be better to see how living apart goes. I'm totally fine with that, as it was a little weird to be "settling" on a diamond ring!


----------



## ItalianFashion

He is going to be one mad bunny Jelly. 

My husband does not really understand spending more than 20.00 on a bag.  My money or his.  He of course rarely buys anything.  He will wear a plain white tshirt out that has holes from Luigi. I think saving money to buy the real one is even better since that is the one that counts.


----------



## RhudyTootie

Oh my Gosh. These bunnies are soooo cute! I am a bunny owner and have 6! Their names are General Burnside, Chloe', Cosmo, Poppy, Pita and Pudge. Here are a few pics of my babies.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh my gosh- you have an angora!! LOVE love love those!


----------



## ItalianFashion

RhudyTootie said:


> Oh my Gosh. These bunnies are soooo cute! I am a bunny owner and have 6! Their names are General Burnside, Chloe', Cosmo, Poppy, Pita and Pudge. Here are a few pics of my babies.


 

Oh my they are so cute!!!  I love the babies . I am also in NC.  Where are you? I may have to come steal your babies lol.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww! What cute little bunnies!!


----------



## jellybebe

Hey Rhudy Tootie didn't know you had bunnies! You've been holding out on us!!! I would love to have 6 bunnies!!! Wow, love all the brown ones' little fat faces! 

Evander hates children. I swear if anything under 5' comes towards him with arms outstretched, he freaks out and tries to hide. My bf brought his almost-4-year-old niece over to our apartment today and apparently she was "good" but when I came home Evander was sitting in his condo all angry! He just came out now. He doesn't mind strange adults at all.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Hey Rhudy Tootie didn't know you had bunnies! You've been holding out on us!!! I would love to have 6 bunnies!!! Wow, love all the brown ones' little fat faces!
> 
> Evander hates children. I swear if anything under 5' comes towards him with arms outstretched, he freaks out and tries to hide. My bf brought his almost-4-year-old niece over to our apartment today and apparently she was "good" but when I came home Evander was sitting in his condo all angry! He just came out now. He doesn't mind strange adults at all.


 

Ha ha... I have heard a lot of bunnies do not like kids maybe because they are little and bunnies think they can bully them.   Luigi used to hate my little 3 yr old cousin.  He lunged and growled at him trying to bite.  Today he came over and Luigi let him pet his head for a long time.  I was scared he might  attack.  Maybe he was tired.


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Ha ha... I have heard a lot of bunnies do not like kids maybe because they are little and *bunnies think they can bully them.*   Luigi used to hate my little 3 yr old cousin.  He lunged and growled at him trying to bite.  Today he came over and Luigi let him pet his head for a long time.  I was scared he might  attack.  Maybe he was tired.



LOL! That really made me laugh for some reason.

Honeys never really met a child, but he loves meeting new adults. The only adult he had a problem with was oen who owns a lot of dogs.. he sniffed him.. ran off & thumped away! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Evander hates children. *I swear if anything under 5' comes towards him with arms outstretched, he freaks out and tries to hide.* My bf brought his almost-4-year-old niece over to our apartment today and apparently she was "good" but when I came home Evander was sitting in his condo all angry! He just came out now. He doesn't mind strange adults at all.



LOL- this made me laugh!  I could just picture this!


----------



## pond23

RhudyTootie said:


> Oh my Gosh. These bunnies are soooo cute! I am a bunny owner and have 6! Their names are General Burnside, Chloe', Cosmo, Poppy, Pita and Pudge. Here are a few pics of my babies.


 
^^^ I love your 6 bunnies *RhudyTootie*! They are so cute! The Angora is precious!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww, Honey is so calm! He's not phased by anything. My uncle just put the compressor on to check the tyres of my car & when it's on it just makes this REALLY loud, constant noise.. I can't even take it for more than a few seconds.. but Honey just sat there, didn't flinch at all & carried on grooming! LOL

I'm just about to measure my room now & hopefully head over to the supersize B&Q this weekend to get the grids to make Honey's condo!

How do you think he's going to react to potty training? He doesn't really poop or pee inside the house apart from the occasional accident, but he's not officially potty trained to a litterbox or anything. I hope he figures it out fast! lol.


----------



## ksammon

RhudyTootie said:


> Oh my Gosh. These bunnies are soooo cute! I am a bunny owner and have 6! Their names are General Burnside, Chloe', Cosmo, Poppy, Pita and Pudge. Here are a few pics of my babies.









OMG too cute


----------



## bellapsyd

just want to remind about RAOK: if you haven't sent your buddy their gift yet, you'll need to ship overnight tonight since it has to be to them by June 1st- so there are only 3 days left!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Lol  yeah I guess some bunnies are fearless.  Luigi is only scared of the carrier.  I do not think our bunnies would make it in the wild.  Good luck potty training.   Hopefully it will go ok.  



omgblonde said:


> Awww, Honey is so calm! He's not phased by anything. My uncle just put the compressor on to check the tyres of my car & when it's on it just makes this REALLY loud, constant noise.. I can't even take it for more than a few seconds.. but Honey just sat there, didn't flinch at all & carried on grooming! LOL
> 
> I'm just about to measure my room now & hopefully head over to the supersize B&Q this weekend to get the grids to make Honey's condo!
> 
> How do you think he's going to react to potty training? He doesn't really poop or pee inside the house apart from the occasional accident, but he's not officially potty trained to a litterbox or anything. I hope he figures it out fast! lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

So much for Luigi being nice to my little cousin.  He came over again today and he started growling at him.


----------



## jellybebe

^See! Bunnies hate kids! I was 9 before I got my first bunny!

Evander is fearless when things are in "his" territory, but when I take him out, he starts shaking and is sooo chicken! He hates the car.

I'm sure Honey will toilet-train in no time! You just have to make sure you mark off a certain area for him, then lay down some puppy training pads and see where he likes to go, then put a litterbox on top of that. Pretty soon he will start using the litterbox.


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh that's a good idea with the training pads! I'm excited for him to move inside at last!


----------



## bellapsyd

cute bunny picture time!







this is in my old college apartment a few years ago- Bella somehow got in the back drawers and came up!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwww, so cute!!


----------



## sinniebunnie

I just noticed that my bunny is the same size as a 2 liter bottle..  but more chubby of course.. she is currently sleeping next to one.. (she knocked over the bottle about an hour ago)


----------



## sinniebunnie

The nerve of my bunny! i opened the drawer next to the bottle and it rolled into her and she doesnt even move!!! well she moved into a new spot when i flashed her with the camera the first time but went back to sleep shortly after.


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, fanta.. PINEAPPLE?!?!?!?! I've so never heard of that before!! It sounds delicious!

Your bunny looks so cute though!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ hahaha , I agree with omgblonde!  pineapple?? I love how little your bunnies ears are!


----------



## jellybebe

sinniebunnie said:


> I just noticed that my bunny is the same size as a 2 liter bottle.. but more chubby of course.. she is currently sleeping next to one.. (she knocked over the bottle about an hour ago)


 

Ha ha, too cute! She is sooooo adorable, all sleeping on the floor with her head on her paws. 

Evander was running the Bunny Indy 500 today, which was hilarious. He doesn't do that very often anymore, too lazy. Well maybe that means he will pass out soon.


----------



## omgblonde

I have a request.. pics of your bunnies condos! I need design ideas! 

I'm thinking 3 squares length, 2 squares width & 3 squares high, but I'm not sure yet, I still have to measure the squares to make sure they fit!

I love the layout of this one!


----------



## jellybebe

^That one looks great! Ha ha Evander's condo is really unconventional. I think that I mentioned that my bf made it out of an old entertainment stand. The doors are glass, one of the little doors is broken so Evander runs in and out of it and he likes to open the big doors so he can look out. My bf cut the shelves in half and made them into ramps/levels. I don't want to take a pic, it looks really ghetto.


----------



## jellybebe

Ha ha I noticed that my bunny likes to knock over bottles on the ground too! When the bottle is too big for him to knock over with his nose, he uses his paws! It's so funny (as long as the bottle is empty or capped properly)!


----------



## talkativeone77

[/quote]

Oh my gosh - this is the best bunny house ever!!!!  Where do you find these metal levels?  How does the bunny get from 1 level to the next - are there some kind of ramps you can buy!!!  Jeeze - I feel like my "Bunny" is sure not living the good life in his small wooden 3 room condo attached to a traditional cage my boyfriend built - I can't wait to show him this palace!!!!  I want to definitely buy these kind of levels for a house!!!!!


----------



## talkativeone77

OMGBlonde - I'm sorry - it looks like I am stealing your picture - I was trying to quote it and I guess when I edited the quote I deleted most of the wording - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry!!!!  Your bunny is so lucky to have such an awesome home : )))))))


----------



## omgblonde

Evanders condo sounds cute & original! But lol@ him living in the ghetto! Gangsta bunny 

I'm not sure where you can get them from in the US.. I think I've heard target or Walmart mentioned or something, but in the UK you can apaprently get them from B&Q! They come as a pack of flat grids & you zip-tie them together!


----------



## omgblonde

talkativeone77 said:


> OMGBlonde - I'm sorry - it looks like I am stealing your picture - I was trying to quote it and I guess when I edited the quote I deleted most of the wording - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry!!!!  Your bunny is so lucky to have such an awesome home : )))))))


Ohhh it's not my house! Just one I found on google, but I want to make one like it!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha I noticed that my bunny likes to knock over bottles on the ground too! When the bottle is too big for him to knock over with his nose, he uses his paws! It's so funny (as long as the bottle is empty or capped properly)!


awww that's so cute! Honey likes to do that too!


----------



## talkativeone77

omgblonde said:


> Ohhh it's not my house! Just one I found on google, but I want to make one like it!


 

My boyfriend thought I was bleeding to death - I just called him like 100 times becuase he wasn't answering and I wanted him to see that wnderful bunny house - I seriously can't get out of work quick enough to go look for those wire pieces at Walmart/Target - my Bunny would be so happy to have that much room to play all day - he hates when I leave for work and he is confinded to his cage and small condo - thank you for that great idea!!!  The whole Bunny as a pet is quite new to me and I am slowly learning : )))))  I have not had a chance to go back and read through this entire post but I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^That one looks great! Ha ha Evander's condo is really unconventional. I think that I mentioned that my bf made it out of an old entertainment stand. The doors are glass, one of the little doors is broken so Evander runs in and out of it and he likes to open the big doors so he can look out. My bf cut the shelves in half and made them into ramps/levels. I don't want to take a pic, it looks really ghetto.


 
^^^ LOL! You haven't seen true ghetto until you've seen my bunnies' living space!


----------



## bellapsyd

I posted some pics awhile back.  we have 2 mansions.  One is 5 squares long, 2 wide and 3 high (for two bunnies), the other is 4 longx2x3 for two bunnies.  if you want meto repost pictures, let me know and I'll do it!


----------



## pond23

sinniebunnie said:


> The nerve of my bunny! i opened the drawer next to the bottle and it rolled into her and she doesnt even move!!! well she moved into a new spot when i flashed her with the camera the first time but went back to sleep shortly after.


 
^^^ Pineapple Fanta is so yummy! It is so hard to find though. The last time I had it was 3 years ago when I was still living in Boston.
Your bunny is so cuddly-cute sinniebunnie!


----------



## bellapsyd

talkativeone77 said:


> Oh my gosh - this is the best bunny house ever!!!!  Where do you find these metal levels?  How does the bunny get from 1 level to the next - are there some kind of ramps you can buy!!!  Jeeze - I feel like my "Bunny" is sure not living the good life in his small wooden 3 room condo attached to a traditional cage my boyfriend built - I can't wait to show him this palace!!!!  I want to definitely buy these kind of levels for a house!!!!!



Hey- I'm in Chicago too.  Bed Bath and Beyond has them as well as Linens and Things usually.


----------



## bellapsyd

hi buddy!  I cannot figure out how to answer your question on elfster!  I am going to PM omgblonde my address- please get it from her!


----------



## sinniebunnie

looks like my pineapple fanta is getting high reviews! its at wallmart for a buck lol..  i dont have a condo for my bunny. she  pretty much runs around my room which is about 30 x 30. i use to have a condo i made with those connectors but i needed a book case more lol.


----------



## bellapsyd

here are my graduation gifts (some of them...to myself from myself) that I have been buying!


----------



## em821

Hello~
This is my first post on this thread (new to tPF, finally got to here )! Everybody's bunnies are so cute! I'm the proud slave to a pair of bunnies myself! How do you have pitures by your member name and in the signature? Thanks!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> here are my graduation gifts (some of them...to myself from myself) that I have been buying!


 LOVE THEM!


----------



## omgblonde

sinniebunnie said:


> looks like my pineapple fanta is getting high reviews! its at wallmart for a buck lol..  i dont have a condo for my bunny. she  pretty much runs around my room which is about 30 x 30. i use to have a condo i made with those connectors but i needed a book case more lol.


Oohhh, I hope they bring it to the UK soon! Looks yummmy!



em821 said:


> Hello~
> This is my first post on this thread (new to tPF, finally got to here )! Everybody's bunnies are so cute! I'm the proud slave to a pair of bunnies myself! How do you have pitures by your member name and in the signature? Thanks!


Welcome to the thread! I'm not good at explaining, but go to 'My Control Panel' & then theres an edit avatar & signature option!


----------



## em821

Thanks! 
Are there any "house rabbit society" (HRS) member here? If not, you should check out their webiste, lots of information! http://www.rabbit.org/index.html 

I remember a while back HRS had a section of "creative enclosure" on thier site, but I can't find it now! My rabbits have free run of my house...no cage!


----------



## sinniebunnie

omgblonde said:


> Oohhh, I hope they bring it to the UK soon! Looks yummmy!



Oh you are in the UK.. not sure about that. maybe if you ever come over to the states.. if not maybe a specality market might have it.. kinda how china town has asian foods lol.


----------



## em821

a


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> here are my graduation gifts (some of them...to myself from myself) that I have been buying!


 
^^^ I love your graduation gifts, *Bella*! That is one of my favorite LV vernis colors. And the leather on the Bal Vert D'Eau (?) Work is scrumptious!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> here are my graduation gifts (some of them...to myself from myself) that I have been buying!



Oh wow, those are gorgeous! They look stunning together - very Barbie! (In a good way though!) Aqua and pink are 2 of my fave colours and I know they are yours too!!!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Thanks!
> Are there any "house rabbit society" (HRS) member here? If not, you should check out their webiste, lots of information! http://www.rabbit.org/index.html
> 
> I remember a while back HRS had a section of "creative enclosure" on thier site, but I can't find it now! My rabbits have free run of my house...no cage!



Yay for free running bunnies! So is mine, but his condo is just for variety. Sometimes he sleeps in it during the day.


----------



## ItalianFashion

sinniebunnie said:


> The nerve of my bunny! i opened the drawer next to the bottle and it rolled into her and she doesnt even move!!! well she moved into a new spot when i flashed her with the camera the first time but went back to sleep shortly after.


 

She is so cute sleeping next to the bottle!!  Fanta is popular in italy in all flavors.  Love it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella -- Bella looks so adorable. I love that color combination on her and Sarafina.
Very nice BBag and wallet! One day I will have to get a BBag the leather is amazing!
Can you post pics of your condos again. I also want to get ideas for when I go back. 

Jelly and Pond -- I want to see pics of the condo / cages!!! I would make one out of an entertainment center also if I had an extra one. 

OMG- That is such a nice cage. Are you going to try to build like that one?

EM _ I love the house rabbit site!  There is one story there that tells about a rabbit who keeps getting moved from place to place , a home then shelter then the doctor and another home.  It is from the rabbits point of view.  It makes me bawl every time I read it.  You realize how much they go through since we take for granted something familiar to us can be quite frightening to them.


----------



## bellapsyd

em821 said:


> Thanks!
> Are there any "house rabbit society" (HRS) member here?


me!I'm going to the HRS chicago picnic on the 14th!!!



jellybebe said:


> Oh wow, those are gorgeous! They look stunning together - very Barbie! (In a good way though!) Aqua and pink are 2 of my fave colours and I know they are yours too!!!



def. my favorite colors- and I don't take Barbie as an insult at all!!! 



ItalianFashion said:


> One day I will have to get a BBag the leather is amazing!
> Can you post pics of your condos again. I also want to get ideas for when I go back.
> 
> 
> EM _ I love the house rabbit site!  There is one story there that tells about a rabbit who keeps getting moved from place to place , a home then shelter then the doctor and another home.  It is from the rabbits point of view.  It makes me bawl every time I read it.  You realize how much they go through since we take for granted something familiar to us can be quite frightening to them.




Get a Bbag- I love the all leather look, color, smell!  I can't read sad things about bunnies- just.can't.do.it.  I think I did read that once  though  IF, or maybe it was an e aster one. Our shelter took 37 new bunnies in this month and needs help badly- we always foster but can't afford to right now with so many- and we always adopt them! 4 of ours were only fosters....then we couldn't give them up!  Raffie had one of the saddest stories, but now his life with me is great (if I say so myself).  Lexi's was pretty awful too I'm looking for some pictures again to post of the condos.


----------



## bellapsyd

here is the condo before I added multiple levels





here is sarafina's side:






Chester's






lower level of sarafina's


----------



## bellapsyd

here are some of the condo my mom has for Lexi and Raffie:


----------



## candace117

I wanted to say that I heart this thread  I had two dwarf bunnies when I was little and I loved them so much.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ aren't bunnies the greatest  !


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> me!I'm going to the HRS chicago picnic on the 14th!!!
> 
> 
> 
> def. my favorite colors- and I don't take Barbie as an insult at all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a Bbag- I love the all leather look, color, smell! I can't read sad things about bunnies- just.can't.do.it. I think I did read that once though IF, or maybe it was an e aster one. Our shelter took 37 new bunnies in this month and needs help badly- we always foster but can't afford to right now with so many- and we always adopt them! 4 of ours were only fosters....then we couldn't give them up! Raffie had one of the saddest stories, but now his life with me is great (if I say so myself). Lexi's was pretty awful too I'm looking for some pictures again to post of the condos.


 

Thanks for the pics!  I like the one for lexi and raffie the best.  I like the run part of the cage.  Lets hope I can figure this out when I get back.    I want to get a room size carpet for luigis rooms if I can get it home lol.  Our whole apt has tile floors and I think carpet makes it easier.  I can vacuum it!   

I hate reading those stories also so do not know why I subject myself to it.  They always make me cry.   I saw this wild bunny yesterday by off 5th and it made me so sad.  You could see his little skeleton he was so skinny.  Do you think I can put out a bag of rabbit food in the general area?  Will they eat it or will it make them sick?  Why did your shelter have so many bunnies?  That seem like a lot.  Thats scary if that many bunnies are being sent to a shelter in just one city.  I can imagine there must be tons at all the shelters!

When I get a bbag it will be from ebay.  I will need your help on this to determine if real.  I have no clue what to look for.


----------



## omgblonde

I can't stop starting at your Bbag! For my graduation present I was going between a Dior Gaucho or a Bbag.. but now I think Bbag may be winning! I'm not sure what colour though.. one that will go with most of my outfits or one that really bright & colourful.. a proper statement piece! I think bright may be winning! 

LOVE your condo's!!!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> I can't stop starting at your Bbag! For my graduation present I was going between a Dior Gaucho or a Bbag.. but now I think Bbag may be winning! I'm not sure what colour though.. one that will go with most of my outfits or one that really bright & colourful.. a proper statement piece! I think bright may be winning!
> 
> LOVE your condo's!!!


 

Get a bubblegum one! That is my fave BBag colour. I like how BBags look on other people but they don't really seem to suit me. 

I absolutely CAN'T read sad stories about any animals, particularly bunnies. That is why I decided not to become a vet - I knew that seeing sick animals would upset me too much, especially because some animals can't be saved.


----------



## talkativeone77

bellapsyd said:


> Hey- I'm in Chicago too. Bed Bath and Beyond has them as well as Linens and Things usually.


 
Thanks so much!!!  I found 2 sets - I'll get one more today and start trying to create a new play area!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks for the pics!  I like the one for lexi and raffie the best.  I like the run part of the cage.
> 
> I hate reading those stories also so do not know why I subject myself to it.  They always make me cry.   I saw this wild bunny yesterday by off 5th and it made me so sad.  You could see his little skeleton he was so skinny.  Do you think I can put out a bag of rabbit food in the general area?  Will they eat it or will it make them sick?  Why did your shelter have so many bunnies?  That seem like a lot.  Thats scary if that many bunnies are being sent to a shelter in just one city.  I can imagine there must be tons at all the shelters!
> 
> When I get a bbag it will be from ebay.  I will need your help on this to determine if real.  I have no clue what to look for.



The run part can be detached- it's actually a pet fence- so you can attach it to any of the houses!  IF and OMGBLONDE- go to binkybunny.com- there is a section for bunny housing and members have posted TONS of pictures of their houses made from those blocks.

IF- what can it hurt to leave a little food?  I would try it.  Too bad lettuce will wilt.  There is a surplus of bunnies right now b/c of all the "Easter Bunnies" being dumped 

When you do g et a Bbag- I can def. help.  There are certain things to look for (mainly bales on the city's)



omgblonde said:


> I can't stop starting at your Bbag! For my graduation present I was going between a Dior Gaucho or a Bbag.. but now I think Bbag may be winning! I'm not sure what colour though.. one that will go with most of my outfits or one that really bright & colourful.. a proper statement piece! I think bright may be winning!
> 
> LOVE your condo's!!!



Fun color!  I have a black one to be practical- but otherwise I have a French Blue and the Vert d'eau.  Looking for an 05 magenta and apple green.  I also have a violet, but it looks more eggplant to me (not my thing) so my BFF is buying it from me!  I figure the fun statement pieces are better- why not have fun with the $$$ you spent?



jellybebe said:


> Get a bubblegum one! That is my fave BBag colour. I like how BBags look on other people but they don't really seem to suit me.
> 
> I absolutely CAN'T read sad stories about any animals, particularly bunnies. That is why I decided not to become a vet - I knew that seeing sick animals would upset me too much, especially because some animals can't be saved.



Bubblegum was too tame for me  

My parents were crushed when right before college I changed my life plan to psych instead of vet.  I had always intended on being a vet, but I just couldn't put animals to sleep or hear sad stories and see neglect everyday.  I see/hear awful neglect stories and abuse with my patients now, but for some reason it doesn't affect me the same way it would if it was about animals , hope that doesn't make me a bad person!  I just realize I can make a plan of action with the people that I can't with the animals.



talkativeone77 said:


> Thanks so much!!!  I found 2 sets - I'll get one more today and start trying to create a new play area!!!!



Post pictures!!  Oh- and post one of your bunny too!!


----------



## omgblonde

Woo go bunny lovers.. we're on page 100!! 

Ooooh bubblegum.. is it pink?! Sounds like a winner!

That's true Bella & a colourful bag will get more compliments, hehe!! I'll check out that website in a minute! 

I used to want to be a vet when I was younger too!!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay page 100!!  Bubblegum IS pink!  You can go to the Bal forum>reference by color>pink and see tons of them!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Jelly and Pond -- I want to see pics of the condo / cages!!! I would make one out of an entertainment center also if I had an extra one.


 
^^^ *IF*, my bunnies live in a huge enclosure in the living room, when they are not running around the rest of my condo. It's nothing pretty to look at! LOL! Almost everyone has such nice intricate condos for their bunnies. I feel bad!


----------



## omgblonde

Ooooh I'm in LOVE with the bubblegum colour! How much is a good price to pay I have about $1200, maybe more to spend on one.. is that enough? I don't really keep up with Bbags!

I like the style of the City, First & Twiggy bags!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> ^^^ *IF*, my bunnies live in a huge enclosure in the living room, when they are not running around the rest of my condo. It's nothing pretty to look at! LOL! Almost everyone has such nice intricate condos for their bunnies. I feel bad!



I wish I could give free run- but they chew so much that I have to supervise.  



omgblonde said:


> Ooooh I'm in LOVE with the bubblegum colour! How much is a good price to pay I have about $1200, maybe more to spend on one.. is that enough? I don't really keep up with Bbags!
> 
> I like the style of the City, First & Twiggy bags!



twiggy's aren't made anymore .  I find firsts too small for an everyday bag- but great for a going-out bag.  City's are the best IMHO.  Perfect size!  Start stalking ebay- you may be able to get one for that price- but budget in a couple more 100's just in case.  www.let-trade.com has Bal's too every so often!  www.realdealcollection.com also has them- and she's a member  of this forum!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ there are 2 on ebay now. Only 1 is authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Hand...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## omgblonde

Ohhhhhh, that bag is absolutely PERFECT!! I wish I had the money on me this second to buy it!! Thanks for all your help hun!!


----------



## Peaches23

awesome condo bella!!! My boyfriend and I have been looking around for a lop rabbit over the past couple of months and we finally found the perfect one.  We got her yesterday, she is a pedigree holland lop tortoise/sable color and is 5 weeks old. I have a chinchilla and yesterday I introduced them and they seemed to get along really well.  My chinchilla's mate died last year and he hasn't been really active..I was going to get him another chinchilla friend but its hard to introduce new males to each other and I didn't want to buy another female chinchilla and have kits. So I decided to get a rabbit and have their cages next to eachother.  He is very active now and seems to be very excited!  I let them run around together yesterday and keep a close eye on them and there were no fights just running around and curiosity.  I will post pictures later.  I forgot to tell you her name it is Sadie Chenille. (I named her this because she looks like a Sadie and part of her mother's name is Chenille.)


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches23 said:


> awesome condo bella!!! My boyfriend and I have been looking around for a lop rabbit over the past couple of months and we finally found the perfect one. We got her yesterday, she is a pedigree holland lop tortoise/sable color and is 5 weeks old. I have a chinchilla and yesterday I introduced them and they seemed to get along really well. My chinchilla's mate died last year and he hasn't been really active..I was going to get him another chinchilla friend but its hard to introduce new males to each other and I didn't want to buy another female chinchilla and have kits. So I decided to get a rabbit and have their cages next to eachother. He is very active now and seems to be very excited! I let them run around together yesterday and keep a close eye on them and there were no fights just running around and curiosity. I will post pictures later. I forgot to tell you her name it is Sadie Chenille. (I named her this because she looks like a Sadie and part of her mother's name is Chenille.)[/quote
> 
> 
> We would love to see pics of the bunny!  Thats great the bunny seems to cheer up your chinchilla.  Did they follow each other and play together?


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh you HAVE to take pictures of your bun with the chinchilla! I love Chinchilla's.. so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

bunny prayers needed.  Raffie was taken to emergency (my bunnies only seem to get sick on Sundays!) for GI stasis... he has fatty liver disease however (the people he was abandoned by fed him a horrible diet) - the x-ray shows his liver is swollen and he is full of liquid.  They can't determine yet if his liver is leaking into his system!  I'm so upset.  I hate leaving my babies in the hospital overnight- I always worry that they will think they were abandoned again and will just give up.  Please please please remember Raf tonight!


----------



## bellapsyd

Thanks Peaches23!  Please post picts!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Oh no poor Raffie. I will be thinking positive thoughts for him. Hugs to you


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no! I have my fingers crossed for Raffie, hope he has a speedy recovery!!! xx


----------



## pond23

I wish Raffie all the best, Bella. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you IF, Pond, and omgblonde.  Just called the hospital.  He ate,  pooped, and peed!  Positive things!  Will let you know the update in the morning.  Fingers crossed


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Ohhhhhh, that bag is absolutely PERFECT!! I wish I had the money on me this second to buy it!! Thanks for all your help hun!!


 

I agree - bubblegum City! The first is waaay too small. I think they retail for about $1600 new.

Hoping Raffie is ok! I hate to hear about bunnies getting sick and GI stasis is the worst! Sending get better vibes his way!

I finished my Master's today! I had to get something little to celebrate, will post pics tomorrow. There is some kind of computer glitch that indicates that my med school spot was given to someone else, although I have accepted their offer and paid the $1000 deposit. So ridiculous. I have to phone first-thing tomorrow (5 am PST) to make sure I still have a spot!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> thank you IF, Pond, and omgblonde. Just called the hospital. He ate, pooped, and peed! Positive things! Will let you know the update in the morning. Fingers crossed


 
Thats good news! Lets hope it continues and he gets to feeling ok by tom.


----------



## omgblonde

YAY for pooping! Hope he's feeling better!

Congrats on finishing Jelly! Oh no, I hope everythings ok with your spot! keep us posted!


----------



## Peaches23

My baby Sadie Chenille 
A pedigree Holland Lop Tortoise/Sable Color


----------



## talkativeone77

I'm so happy your baby raffie is feeling better! Hopefully he gets to come home today!!! Give him lots and lots of hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Peaches23 said:


> My baby Sadie Chenille
> A pedigree Holland Lop Tortoise/Sable Color


OMG, CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Peaches23

I have a question about litter training--- how do you go about doing thing? I was going to buy this critter litter starter kit :






Also another question currently I am using pine bedding for my rabbit is this ok? or does she need nesting material like this added as well?:







Thanks!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Hoping Raffie is ok! I hate to hear about bunnies getting sick and GI stasis is the worst! Sending get better vibes his way!
> 
> I finished my Master's today! I had to get something little to celebrate, will post pics tomorrow. There is some kind of computer glitch that indicates that my med school spot was given to someone else, although I have accepted their offer and paid the $1000 deposit. So ridiculous. I have to phone first-thing tomorrow (5 am PST) to make sure I still have a spot!



CONGRATS!!!!  Let us know how the spot thing goes!



Peaches23 said:


> My baby Sadie Chenille
> A pedigree Holland Lop Tortoise/Sable Color



sooo cute!



Peaches23 said:


> I have a question about litter training--- how do you go about doing thing? I was going to buy this critter litter starter kit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another question currently I am using pine bedding for my rabbit is this ok? or does she need nesting material like this added as well?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I would get a bigger potty than the one above.  Try a cat litter box.  I use "Yesterday's News" for the litter and then just put hay on top. www.rabbit.org and binkybunny.com have great articles and tips on potty training!


RAPHAEL UPDATE: his temp went up during the night and is just now lowering, however he has continued to eat, poop, and pee.  The main concern now is the fluid in his abdomen.  They are worried that worst case scenario it is hiding something such as cancer and his temp would be an infection secondary to it.  I am TERRIFIED of that- Frankie passed from the very same thing.  It was awful.  How could I have 2 bunnies with cancer? What are the chances?   I am praying SO HARD that that is not the case, but I am researching what else it can be? Raffie already has a compromised immune system- when we adopted him he had fatty liver disease b/c of the care his previous owners didn't give him (and his horrible diet and abuse)- but he very strong and has made an amazing recovery over the past year we have had him- so I am hoping he still has a lot of fight left in him and will make it home soon. 

Raffie:


----------



## bellapsyd

*second raffie update: *just spoke with the vet.  His temp is normal now and they said he is feisty!  They will be doing an ultrasound on his abdomen to see what is going on and he will need to spend another night.  If he maintains his stable condition overnight and depending on what the ultrasound shows- he can come home tomorrow!  So hoping he maintains his better condition and that the ultrasound doesn't show anything horrible.  I'll keep you guys updated. Fingers crossed.


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> me!I'm going to the HRS chicago picnic on the 14th!!!
> 
> Yayy! I'll bring my bunnies to the "spring fling" (picnic) at the CO-HRS the 14th too!
> 
> I can't read sad things about bunnies- just.can't.do.it. I think I did read that once though IF, or maybe it was an e aster one. Our shelter took 37 new bunnies in this month and needs help badly- we always foster but can't afford to right now with so many- and we always adopt them! 4 of ours were only fosters....then we couldn't give them up! Raffie had one of the saddest stories, but now his life with me is great (if I say so myself). Lexi's was pretty awful too I'm looking for some pictures again to post of the condos.


 

I know what you mean about sad stories, I avoid them too! 



ItalianFashion said:


> I hate reading those stories also so do not know why I subject myself to it. They always make me cry. I saw this wild bunny yesterday by off 5th and it made me so sad. You could see his little skeleton he was so skinny. Do you think I can put out a bag of rabbit food in the general area? Will they eat it or will it make them sick? Why did your shelter have so many bunnies? That seem like a lot. Thats scary if that many bunnies are being sent to a shelter in just one city. I can imagine there must be tons at all the shelters!


 
I don't think house rabbit food will cause any harm to wild ones, but I remember when I tried (pellets and hay cakes), the wild bunnies won't eat them. But they love the bunny-approved-veggies! (in small quantities)!



bellapsyd said:


> bunny prayers needed. Raffie was taken to emergency (my bunnies only seem to get sick on Sundays!) for GI stasis... he has fatty liver disease however (the people he was abandoned by fed him a horrible diet) - the x-ray shows his liver is swollen and he is full of liquid. They can't determine yet if his liver is leaking into his system! I'm so upset. I hate leaving my babies in the hospital overnight- I always worry that they will think they were abandoned again and will just give up. Please please please remember Raf tonight!


 


bellapsyd said:


> thank you IF, Pond, and omgblonde. Just called the hospital. He ate, pooped, and peed! Positive things! Will let you know the update in the morning. Fingers crossed


 


bellapsyd said:


> RAPHAEL UPDATE: his temp went up during the night and is just now lowering, however he has continued to eat, poop, and pee. The main concern now is the fluid in his abdomen. They are worried that worst case scenario it is hiding something such as cancer and his temp would be an infection secondary to it. I am TERRIFIED of that- Frankie passed from the very same thing. It was awful. How could I have 2 bunnies with cancer? What are the chances? I am praying SO HARD that that is not the case, but I am researching what else it can be? Raffie already has a compromised immune system- when we adopted him he had fatty liver disease b/c of the care his previous owners didn't give him (and his horrible diet and abuse)- but he very strong and has made an amazing recovery over the past year we have had him- so I am hoping he still has a lot of fight left in him and will make it home soon.
> 
> Raffie:


 
I truly wish Raffie will be healthy soon! For rabbits, higher temp is not as bad as a low temp (low temp is very serious). Have they taken a sample of the fluid in his abdomen? From which they should be able to better analyzed if it's cancer or not. How old is he b/c the chance of cancer is greater for older bunnies. About 4 years ago, my bunny had a trauma to his stomach, which resulted in GI and ultrasound showed fluid accum. Cancer was suspected until his vet analyzed the fluid sample and the blood work. In the main time, keep his eating and well hydrated!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> *second raffie update: *just spoke with the vet. His temp is normal now and they said he is feisty! They will be doing an ultrasound on his abdomen to see what is going on and he will need to spend another night. If he maintains his stable condition overnight and depending on what the ultrasound shows- he can come home tomorrow! So hoping he maintains his better condition and that the ultrasound doesn't show anything horrible. I'll keep you guys updated. Fingers crossed.


 
Oh! good! I just saw your post after I submited mine. That's great news! Are they doing blood work too?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Fesity is good!  I hope the ultrasound does not show anything. He probably misses you so I hope he can come home.


----------



## talkativeone77

I'm so glad you get to take your baby home tomorrow - he will be so much happier with you then the vet - it'll make him feel so much better.

Here are pictures of my bunny baby - Bunny FuFu - I tired to attach the pictures but they were enormous!!!

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny%20Fufu/DSCF1079.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1072.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1071.jpg


----------



## pond23

Bella - Feistiness, pooping, eating and normal temperature are all very positive things. I pray that Raffie makes a full recovery very soon!

Jelly - Congrats on finishing your master's! Great job!

Peaches23 - Sadie Chenille is a cutie! I love her coloring, and her little tootsies! Pine bedding is not advised for bunnies; I use timothy hay or Yesterday's News instead.

Talkativeone77 - Bunny FuFu is so tiny and adorable! The name is really cute too.


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Yay for free running bunnies! So is mine, but his condo is just for variety. Sometimes he sleeps in it during the day.


 
Congratulation on your Master! 
Bunnies love undisturbed sleep! One of my bunnies goes to the basement to sleep during the day and come upstairs to use the litter box. He doesn't come up until he's got his beauty sleep!


----------



## Peaches23

Another question is the Aspen pet bedding ok to use? I was reading that it was a good alternative to the pine bedding.


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> I have a question about litter training--- how do you go about doing thing? I was going to buy this critter litter starter kit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another question currently I am using pine bedding for my rabbit is this ok? or does she need nesting material like this added as well?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Hi Peaches, 
I don't think you need to buy the kit, instead I would just get a cat litter box (dep. on your bunny's adult-size) and I use "care fresh" (paper) and "back to nature" (compressed paper pellets) for litter. Pine and cedar shaving are bad for bunnies. 
http://www.coloradohrs.com/articles/care_litter-training_generic.asp
Bunnies do not need bedding and nest material. If you are enclose your bunny in a cage, the best thing to do is to line the cage floor with towel. But do give them unlimited hay, which is very important to their digestive system. Hope this helps!


----------



## jellybebe

So glad to hear Raffie is doing better! I hope he gets to come home soon! He is probably so homesick but his life must be awesome so he wants to fight! I had a bunny die of cancer (my first bunny). It was heartbreaking - I still get sad thinking about it and I was 11 years old.

I called the Admissions office today and they think it was just a glitch, so my spot is ok!

Here are some pics of my new Kate. I am SO MAD!  I was trying to take a pic of Kate with Evander but he was in a pissy mood and nicked my new Kate with his sharp teeth - right on the gold vachetta! Luckily it's not super noticeable but it's not perfect anymore either - kinda looks like a little bump. I hope it evens out eventually. These were supposedly a one-shot deal and my boutique only got 2 (and the other one had scratches on the plate) so I can't exchange it or anything.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Congratulation on your Master!
> Bunnies love undisturbed sleep! One of my bunnies goes to the basement to sleep during the day and come upstairs to use the litter box. He doesn't come up until he's got his beauty sleep!


 

That is so cute! I can just picture him stumbling upstairs all sleepy to use the litterbox, then running back downstairs to keep napping! 

A big hello to all the new bunny people!!! Good to see you and your cuties here!

Oh and as the others said, pine bedding may not be the best for bunnies, as I think they may cause liver problems because of the oils in them. You have to check the package carefully. It's best to use a paper-based product like Yesterday's News or Carefresh. I sometimes use corn cob, but you have to make sure the bunny doesn't like to eat that.


----------



## bellapsyd

talkativeone77 said:


> Here are pictures of my bunny baby - Bunny FuFu - I tired to attach the pictures but they were enormous!!!
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1079.jpg
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1072.jpg
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1071.jpg



So cute!!!!



Peaches23 said:


> Another question is the Aspen pet bedding ok to use? I was reading that it was a good alternative to the pine bedding.



Not sure about Aspen bedding, but I find that putting the timothy hay in the litter box is good and providing them with carpets and pet beds around is sufficient



jellybebe said:


> Here are some pics of my new Kate. I am SO MAD!  I was trying to take a pic of Kate with Evander but he was in a pissy mood and nicked my new Kate with his sharp teeth - right on the gold vachetta! Luckily it's not super noticeable but it's not perfect anymore either - kinda looks like a little bump. I hope it evens out eventually. These were supposedly a one-shot deal and my boutique only got 2 (and the other one had scratches on the plate) so I can't exchange it or anything.



Ugh, I know the feeling. I have had 2 LV's "marked" by bunnies!



em821 said:


> I truly wish Raffie will be healthy soon! For rabbits, higher temp is not as bad as a low temp (low temp is very serious). Have they taken a sample of the fluid in his abdomen? From which they should be able to better analyzed if it's cancer or not. How old is he b/c the chance of cancer is greater for older bunnies. About 4 years ago, my bunny had a trauma to his stomach, which resulted in GI and ultrasound showed fluid accum. Cancer was suspected until his vet analyzed the fluid sample and the blood work. In the main time, keep his eating and well hydrated!



I know he had blood work yesterday (he needed to b/c of his pre-existing liver condition).  His BUN levels were elevated, but they have never been normal, his glucose was slightly (she said it may be due to stress), and there were a few  other things.  They haven't sampled the abdominal fluid yet.  I'm not sure why- but I get the feeling they don't want to do that yet.  I feel bad for his "wife" Lexi- she looks so lonely!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> I know he had blood work yesterday (he needed to b/c of his pre-existing liver condition). His BUN levels were elevated, but they have never been normal, his glucose was slightly (she said it may be due to stress), and there were a few other things. They haven't sampled the abdominal fluid yet. I'm not sure why- but I get the feeling they don't want to do that yet. I feel bad for his "wife" Lexi- she looks so lonely!


 
Sampling the adbominal fluid will require ultrasound and that means his hair will need to be shaved off first (not easy to watch...lots struggling...and I watched my bunny gone through that). Can you have Lexi with Raffie in the vet? Separting them will cause more stress (=bad) to both bunnies. Vets are always ok with the arrangement if you explain to them that bunnies are bound for life and it's very important that they are together to provide comfort for each other!


----------



## bellapsyd

^never thought of that.  It will be so sad to be without both of them!  When the vet calls, I will  ask! Unfortunately, while there are many exotic vets around where I live- the one that specializes in liver problems and the shelter had originally brought him to is one hour to an hour and a half away from my house (at least they were open on a sunday!)- so this is hard being so far! Well, since they are doing the ultra sound today and will call with results, maybe they will also sample the fluid.  

BTW- welcome to the bunny thread!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> That is so cute! I can just picture him stumbling upstairs all sleepy to use the litterbox, then running back downstairs to keep napping!
> 
> A big hello to all the new bunny people!!! Good to see you and your cuties here!
> 
> Oh and as the others said, pine bedding may not be the best for bunnies, as I think they may cause liver problems because of the oils in them. You have to check the package carefully. It's best to use a paper-based product like Yesterday's News or Carefresh. I sometimes use corn cob, but you have to make sure the bunny doesn't like to eat that.


 
Thanks! 
It's the fume of pine and cedar which contain aromatic (phenol) compounds that can be inhaled (not ingested) and pass from the lungs to blood and finally through liver, which cause liver damages. Because of high starch, corncob works for a non-compulsive chewer.


----------



## jellybebe

Wow em821, you're a bunny expert!


----------



## omgblonde

Hello new bunny lovers!

I'm SO glad to hear little Raffie is getting better!

& woo so glad it was just a glitch & your place is safe, Jelly! But, naughty Evander!!! Atleast it isn't too damaged!

I just finally got my second pic with BSB back.. the photo was horrible (dark & super blurry) so I had my friend edit it for me..phew.. here it is!






I'm on the far right with the pink bag & cardi!


----------



## Peaches23

em821 said:


> Thanks!
> It's the fume of pine and cedar which contain aromatic (phenol) compounds that can be inhaled (not ingested) and pass from the lungs to blood and finally through liver, which cause liver damages. Because of high starch, corncob works for a non-compulsive chewer.


 
Thank you!! I went to the pet store and I bought care fresh and the aspen bedding which is non aromatic/oil product as well and mixed them together.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches23 said:


> I have a question about litter training--- how do you go about doing thing? I was going to buy this critter litter starter kit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another question currently I am using pine bedding for my rabbit is this ok? or does she need nesting material like this added as well?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


 



I think hay is one of the best things to use for litter. Do not use any of the wood shavings .  None are that great for small animals.  You can put newspaper on the bottom.  I use those rubber dishpans that are like 1.50,  That way I can toss them if they are really yucky.  Bunnies will usually poop and pee in one spot.  You will notice this spot as soon as you let him have free run . Just put the box in the spot they use.  Most will pick up immediatelt,


----------



## ItalianFashion

talkativeone77 said:


> I'm so glad you get to take your baby home tomorrow - he will be so much happier with you then the vet - it'll make him feel so much better.
> 
> Here are pictures of my bunny baby - Bunny FuFu - I tired to attach the pictures but they were enormous!!!
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1079.jpg
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1072.jpg
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/talkativeone77/Bunny Fufu/DSCF1071.jpg


 

I like that first photo of FuFu.  He has this expression like what are you doing?  How does he get a long with the cats.  Luigi is currently living with my aunts cats and most of the time they ignore each other.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> So glad to hear Raffie is doing better! I hope he gets to come home soon! He is probably so homesick but his life must be awesome so he wants to fight! I had a bunny die of cancer (my first bunny). It was heartbreaking - I still get sad thinking about it and I was 11 years old.
> 
> I called the Admissions office today and they think it was just a glitch, so my spot is ok!
> 
> Here are some pics of my new Kate. I am SO MAD!  I was trying to take a pic of Kate with Evander but he was in a pissy mood and nicked my new Kate with his sharp teeth - right on the gold vachetta! Luckily it's not super noticeable but it's not perfect anymore either - kinda looks like a little bump. I hope it evens out eventually. These were supposedly a one-shot deal and my boutique only got 2 (and the other one had scratches on the plate) so I can't exchange it or anything.


 


Glad to hear your spot is still in place . That must have been worrisome!

Love the Kate!  Very cute good for a night out.   I did not think Evander would bite anything!  Bad bunny! I always have to keep Luigis mouth away.  He starts to go for a bag every time I take a pic. Luckily its just a tiny place and it was not a 2,000 bag.


----------



## Peaches23

Here are pictures of Sadie and Taco during playtime today.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi went to the vet for his health certificate today.  Have to go get it signed Wednesday by the USDA and he is good to fly.  He is 5lb 11oz.  The vet called him a hoss! lol.  She said he looked very healthy and is well trained.  He was a breathing heavily while they were sticking things in his ears and feeling his belly but then they petted his head and he  laid right down. 

Should be getting Gucci sale stuff all this week. I got my pink joy and wallet and its so pretty!   I hope the rest gets here before I leave.  I stopped by the Chanel counter a few days ago and finally tried the glossimers.  I bought the equinoxe and have been wearing that.  Love it.  I also got waterlilly and have not used it but I might return that one.  I just dont think its really much of a color to it and I can probably find one  I like better.


----------



## omgblonde

Sadie & taco look ADORABLE playing together!!

Oooh yay you'll have to post the stuff when it arrives IF. When are you flying?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Flying Monday not looking foward to it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches love those pics!  Do they actually come up to each other yet?

Luigi found my Louis Vuitton shopping bags that I brought in from the car.  He was out and I did not realize it.  I guess its better for him to play with them then have them sitting in the closet doing no good.  Here is my pink joy and wallet.


----------



## bellapsyd

Peaches- the last picture is my favorite!  So cute!

IF- those pictures of Luigi eating the bag are adorable- the first is my favorite!  I am sorry you have to move!  

The vet called- they didn't have enough time to do the ultrasound today, so they will be doing it tomorrow.  ugh.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Peaches the bunnies are playing around the toilet! Too funny!

Omgblonde you look really pretty in that pic w/ BSB! 

IF love your new Gucci stuff! I wandered into Gucci as well today, they were having their sale. Their Joy Bostons were on sale, all they had left were the white ones with black or yellow trim. Otherwise, I didn't see much on sale that I liked. There was one bag that I liked but I don't know the name of it. It kind of looks like a frame top but it zips up and it has an interlocking D-shaped buckle, and it comes in leather or fabric. The leather version is about $1900, which is only about $100 more than the fabric version! Then there is another fabric version with a single strap that is *only* $715! (It's sad, if it's under $1000, it's "cheap"!)

Still hoping Raffie is ok!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly I think thats the D ring bag.  I like it in the fabric version.  Its been a popular bag for them this season. Most of the good stuff is gone the first few days of presale.  I got the pink Joy above for like 300 something and the wallet for 179.00.  Good deal I thought since it is limited to 70 in the US.  It was one of the few still available when presale started.   I still have 5 more packages I am waiting on from Gucci! 

OMG  I like that pic also.  You always look so nice!


----------



## bellapsyd

^^ 5 more? LOL you HAVE been busy!


----------



## caruava

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, I have gone back and read everything I've missed out on though. Was busy for the past week or 2 just finishing up my thesis, it's all handed in and done! And in the last week some construction people accidentally cut the phone lines so I haven't had any internet. Argh.

Liking the BSB pic *omgblonde* and 5 more packages *IF*!!! I haven't been buying much Gucci lately. Bought my first prada items (besides my glasses) a pair of patent black ankle boots and matching kitten heel ballerinas in the past 2 days. A shop always helps when you're down. Oh and *Bella* I hope Ralfie gets the all clear soon. *Jelly* I have to test Shadow on children, funny that Evander can't stand them. Sorry if I missed anyone out!

By the way *IF* I LOVE your avatar!!! Couldn't stop laughing, that expression is priceless!


----------



## caruava

Oh and Shadow has grown HEAPS since I last posted. And his fur is changing as well.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ new pictures!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies, I have gone back and read everything I've missed out on though. Was busy for the past week or 2 just finishing up my thesis, it's all handed in and done! And in the last week some construction people accidentally cut the phone lines so I haven't had any internet. Argh.
> 
> Liking the BSB pic *omgblonde* and 5 more packages *IF*!!! I haven't been buying much Gucci lately. Bought my first prada items (besides my glasses) a pair of patent black ankle boots and matching kitten heel ballerinas in the past 2 days. A shop always helps when you're down. Oh and *Bella* I hope Ralfie gets the all clear soon. *Jelly* I have to test Shadow on children, funny that Evander can't stand them. Sorry if I missed anyone out!
> 
> By the way *IF* I LOVE your avatar!!! Couldn't stop laughing, that expression is priceless!


 

Congrats on finishing the thesis!  Must have been terrible with your internet down.  That is his POed look .  He is like lady if you do this to me one more time  and do not let me at least chew the bag I am going to really attack you.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Congrats on finishing the thesis!  Must have been terrible with your internet down.  That is his POed look .  He is like lady if you do this to me one more time  and do not let me at least chew the bag I am going to really attack you.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^ new pictures!!



I will once I get a chance.


----------



## Peaches23

ItalianFashion said:


> Peaches love those pics! Do they actually come up to each other yet?
> 
> Luigi found my Louis Vuitton shopping bags that I brought in from the car. He was out and I did not realize it. I guess its better for him to play with them then have them sitting in the closet doing no good. Here is my pink joy and wallet.


 
yes they do come up to eachother, they sniff eachother's faces then hop around.  Yesterday taco was in his dust bath and he was waiting for her to come and take a dust bath with him and he couldn't understand why she wouldn't come in so he kept getting in and out of it and then walking over to her. IT was tooo cute! I am waiting for one of those small animal play pens to come in that I ordered then they won't have to play in the bathroom ( I worry about them being in the bathroom because of the woodwork they would chew it up and its treated, plus sadie doesn't really like the flooring in the bathroom because it is too slippery for her.)


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Peaches so chins and bunnies DO get along?!?!?! My bf and I were thinking of getting a chin to keep the bunny company but a guy at the pet store said he didn't think they would get along! Then again Evander is so bossy with smaller animals, maybe he would dominate the chin and they would fight.

Congrats on finishing the thesis Kav, I know how much work those can be! Can't wait for new pics of Shadow, he's such a cutie!!!


----------



## caruava

Thanks *jelly*, you have no idea how glad I am that it is done. 2 exams and I am done for good! 

Imo I think it's risky getting another pet. From what I can tell Evander seems to have a strong and dominent nature which might not work out if you get another pet. But hey who knows, bunnies surprise me all the time.


----------



## Peaches23

yeah these two seem to get along but I think its because taco was with another chinchilla for practically his whole life and another reason i think is because sadie is female and not male.  When you get two male animals together that haven;t been together their whole life they tend to be agressive. If you do want to get another animal this is what i suggest and what I did with sadie and taco...put their cages close together so they can smell eachother's scents then after a day or two take the new animal out and put him/her close to the cage and let them sniff eachother then take them both out and let them sniff while holding each one... once all goes well let them both out to run around together but keep a close eye on them. Luckly everything worked out between Sadie and TAco... I think it worked out because Taco had a cage mate that was female that died last year and he was missing a companion. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## omgblonde

IF - Luigi obviously has good taste, haha! love the new Gucci's. Hope the move goes well!

I sitll can't get over how cute Taco & Sadie look together!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches23 said:


> yes they do come up to eachother, they sniff eachother's faces then hop around. Yesterday taco was in his dust bath and he was waiting for her to come and take a dust bath with him and he couldn't understand why she wouldn't come in so he kept getting in and out of it and then walking over to her. IT was tooo cute! I am waiting for one of those small animal play pens to come in that I ordered then they won't have to play in the bathroom ( I worry about them being in the bathroom because of the woodwork they would chew it up and its treated, plus sadie doesn't really like the flooring in the bathroom because it is too slippery for her.)


 
LOL maybe the bunny will try to get in one day.  That is just wonderful Taco is so happy about the bunny.  He may think its another chin.   I know they are so sad when they have a cagemate die.


----------



## em821

Talkativeone77: 
Bunny FuFu is so cute! He can walk on wood floor! My bunnies would not go on the wood. 

Jellybebe: 


jellybebe said:


> Wow em821, you're a bunny expert!


:shame: thanks!

Oh no! sorry that Evander chewed your Kate. I know how you feel. At 
lease it's not too bad and noticeble. When Oh-Oh (my bunny) was younger, he had sinked his teeth into one of my LV's strap...I don't know the name of that purse...sigh~ just like that he had chewed the strap 1/2 way through 

Bella: 
Hope Raffie will recover soon! Please keep us posted!

omgblonde: 
you look really nice!

Peaches23: 
I love those photos of Sadie and Taco! 

IF: 
I love your pink joy and wallet! and you are waiting for 5 more pkg! I pre-saled the large chain hobo and a leather wallet, they should arrive this Friday


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> yes they do come up to eachother, they sniff eachother's faces then hop around. Yesterday taco was in his dust bath and he was waiting for her to come and take a dust bath with him and he couldn't understand why she wouldn't come in so he kept getting in and out of it and then walking over to her. IT was tooo cute! I am waiting for one of those small animal play pens to come in that I ordered then they won't have to play in the bathroom ( I worry about them being in the bathroom because of the woodwork they would chew it up and its treated, plus sadie doesn't really like the flooring in the bathroom because it is too slippery for her.)


 
Cute! I can just pic the confused looks on Taco 's face


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Aw Peaches so chins and bunnies DO get along?!?!?! My bf and I were thinking of getting a chin to keep the bunny company but a guy at the pet store said he didn't think they would get along! Then again Evander is so bossy with smaller animals, maybe he would dominate the chin and they would fight.


 
What about pairing up Evander with another bunny? I didn't think it would be possible to pair Oh-Oh b/c he has been paired with me for 5 years (literally!). Now, he loves his wife-bunn (Petunia). I feel much happier for him and when I go on trips or just to work....I don't feel as sad/worried b/c they can keep each other company!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am scared to get Luigi a buddy.   I had a guinea pig refuse to eat and almost die when his cagemate died.   I also had another one that lost fur in some spots from the stress of their cagemate dying.  He was so stressed he would squeak all the time as loud as possible for a while.


----------



## omgblonde

I have no room for a buddy for Honey  I wish I did! Also he isn't neutered! I'm still kinda debating getting him neutered.. he doesn't really have bad behaviour.. he digs and pees/sprays occasionally though which might be linked with being un-neutered. I'm just scared ever since he had a bad reaction to anasthetic once!


----------



## omgblonde

How's Raffie today btw, Bella? Hope he's doing good!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I have no room for a buddy for Honey  I wish I did! Also he isn't neutered! I'm still kinda debating getting him neutered.. he doesn't really have bad behaviour.. he digs and pees/sprays occasionally though which might be linked with being un-neutered. I'm just scared ever since he had a bad reaction to anasthetic once!


 

I am debating this also.  Im scared to put him through surgery.  He is not spraying or peeing on things for a long time.   Is there any other health benefit besides keeping them from spraying?  I know with females it helps against cancer I think but I have not read anything about males.


----------



## em821

I was afraid pairing Oh-Oh up at first (so the 5 years in the begining!), and one year into their happy marrige, Oh-Oh lost his first bunny-wife (Allegra). 

Allegra had abscess inside one of her eye, and we chose to do a cataract surgery (a relative minor sugary) to removed her len and the abscess and to also save her eye (the alternative is to remove the entire eye=major surgery). A month after her sugary and 10+ vet trips she crossed the rainbow brigde:cry:. 

We were taught by the HRS and the vet, that we had to bring her boby home and lay her at Oh-Oh's side (it was so hard) so Oh-Oh can poke/push...etc at her boby until he learned that she'll never move and respond to him again. When he leaves her boby, he is ready to move on, which only took Oh-Oh a very short time. Then we took her boby back to the vet to be cremated. Without this process and the chance to say goodbye the living mate will con't to look for his/her love not understand why he/she is missing. The living mate needs to see and come to an understanding. 

I'm sorry this is so sad/horrible. It was one of many reason my husband and I postponed pairing Oh-Oh in the begining (so to avoid this)...but end up going through this within a year. But now we are happy we had a chance to give her a home and know her even it's for just one year. 

I don't know about guinea pig, but I think maybe the same applies to most animals, especially ones that gets stressed out. One lady at the HRS told me, she followed the same procedure for her dog to avoid stress.


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> I am debating this also. Im scared to put him through surgery. He is not spraying or peeing on things for a long time. Is there any other health benefit besides keeping them from spraying? I know with females it helps against cancer I think but I have not read anything about males.


 
Hum...I'm not sure about health benefit for male either! I'll search to see if I can find something about it. But I need to get some work done for now 
Luigi sounds like a wonderful bunny! If you don't have any of those problems you might not need to have him neutered. But def. do not pair him up!


----------



## jellybebe

I don't think Luigi needs a friend - he has a loving mommy! I don't think Evander needs a friend either, I just worry about leaving him alone sometimes when I'm really busy. 

I had a male bunny who was un-neutered and he lived for a long time. The only issue with him is that he would get VERY hormonal and aggressive at times - he loved feet! Sometimes we would have to put our feet up on our chairs because he would hump them otherwise! If Luigi & Honey aren't doing these mating behaviours, then neutering may not be necessary. I heard that temperament and potty-training can improve, but if they have been pretty good their whole lives, I don't think neutering will do much at this point. I got Evander done very early (he was an early bloomer), otherwise I would feel awful doing it to him. He hates the vet now though. 

Em so sorry to hear about your little bunny's mate! That is so sad! But you're right - you gave her a loving home and that's what matters.

I decided that I'm entitled to my sick time, plus my work is stressing me out and giving me stomachaches so I'm going to get a dr's note and taking the rest of my time off!


----------



## bellapsyd

raffie update:  he's home!!!  He had bad GI stasis, which may have caused the fluid buildup.  No more fluid in the ultrasound!  He may have an infection though so he is on a few different antibiotics.  He will be on liver meds for life (before we were hoping he would 100% improve, but no more).  He had titers for e.cunicculi, no results yet.  He has 8 meds I think!!!  checkup in 2 weeks. 

regarding cagemate loss: when frankie died, chester was very depressed.  I brought chester to the vets and they put him next to the body (I didnt want to watch).  They didn't seem to want me to do it, but I insisted as I , too, had read it is good.  For days after, Chester would follow me everywhere very closely and just lie in frankie's spot silently.  I eventually adopted sarafina and, although he won't bond with her, he is much happier and has resumed binkying.

ps- Yay for you Jelly taking time off and Kav with the thesis!


----------



## pond23

Bella - Excellent news! I'm so happy to hear that Raffie is doing better! Yum Yum had to take liver meds for a couple of weeks the last time he had GI stasis and liver problems. The good news was that he loved the taste.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Raffie thinks ALL of his meds are treats!  Works great!


----------



## jellybebe

Glad to hear Raffie is doing better! Wow that is a lot of meds though, you're lucky he likes them! Evander used to like them but now he thinks they're gross and I have to fight him to take them. I just clipped his nails and he's so mad at me!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Em -  That sounds so horrible.  I would hate to put his dead buddy beside him but I guess you had to do it to let him understand.    I think it would probably be best for him to be a lone bunny but I do feel bad when I am not home for a long time or if I go on a vacation.  Thats the main reason I wanted a companion for him.

Jelly-  Luigi runs in circles around my feet when he is happy to see me.  He has not started humping me yet just his wife but he only does it when I come in to see him   I would die if he started humping my feet like your bunny  Good for you taking your sick time!  That is great you deserve it !  So no cuddles from Evander tonight.  They take a day or so to get over the nail clipping .

Bella glad to hear the fluid has disappeared!  That is a lot of meds but if it keeps him here and makes him feel better then thats what matters. Thats great he takes them willingly.  I would probably have to disguise it in a bananna.  That is pitiful about chester following you around.  All this talk about dying bunnies is making me sad.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I know!  

Did I tell you guys how chester got loose the other day and I was searching all over for him, under the couch, etc?  Finally when I was about to give up, I sat up and looked across the room to where there are mirrored doors...and there he was, sitting there watching me by looking into the mirrors as I was on my hands and knees searching for him under couches, etc!  LOL


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I am debating this also.  Im scared to put him through surgery.  He is not spraying or peeing on things for a long time.   Is there any other health benefit besides keeping them from spraying?  I know with females it helps against cancer I think but I have not read anything about males.



I'm not sure but for Sahdow I will get him done when he's old enough only because I don't want him feeling frustrated I guess.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> raffie update:  he's home!!!  He had bad GI stasis, which may have caused the fluid buildup.  No more fluid in the ultrasound!  He may have an infection though so he is on a few different antibiotics.  He will be on liver meds for life (before we were hoping he would 100% improve, but no more).  He had titers for e.cunicculi, no results yet.  He has 8 meds I think!!!  checkup in 2 weeks.
> 
> regarding cagemate loss: when frankie died, chester was very depressed.  I brought chester to the vets and they put him next to the body (I didnt want to watch).  They didn't seem to want me to do it, but I insisted as I , too, had read it is good.  For days after, Chester would follow me everywhere very closely and just lie in frankie's spot silently.  I eventually adopted sarafina and, although he won't bond with her, he is much happier and has resumed binkying.
> 
> ps- Yay for you Jelly taking time off and Kav with the thesis!



Thanks *bella*! ANd I'm so glad to hear the good news about Ralfie.


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


> I'm not sure but for Sahdow I will get him done when he's old enough only because I don't want him feeling frustrated I guess.



all of mine are done too.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I know!
> 
> Did I tell you guys how chester got loose the other day and I was searching all over for him, under the couch, etc? Finally when I was about to give up, I sat up and looked across the room to where there are mirrored doors...and there he was, sitting there watching me by looking into the mirrors as I was on my hands and knees searching for him under couches, etc! LOL


 

They love to play games with us.  I think they really know what is going on most of the time.  Luigi thinks its so funny when I chase him to get him out of my room. He runs from me binkying like haha you can't get me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> I'm not sure but for Sahdow I will get him done when he's old enough only because I don't want him feeling frustrated I guess.


 

well umm Luigi seems to be having fun with his wife lol


----------



## caruava

^Lol I remember that video... Can't get over your avatar. Makes me smile whenever I see it, love that expression!


----------



## babylicious

i'm back ladies! must catch up on all posts now!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Welcome back!  Did you have fun?  I bet Baby missed you!


----------



## caruava

Heh heh heh.... Just thought I'd post pics of my new acquisitions... Watch out I've discovered PRADA!!!! Now to get the matching black patent bag... Next on my list.






















(And yes, I thought I should show off my wardrobe, just cleared it up and it looks tidy for once!)


----------



## jellybebe

Gorgeous new purchases Kav! I have recently discovered Prada's little sis Miu Miu - I love the shoes and bags! They are having a spring sale at Holt Renfrew and there was the cutest pink Miu Miu bag on sale - the only downside is that it had a plastic chain strap (those irritate me) and it was the only one of its kind so some of the leather was stained/rubbed off. 

Evander actually got over the nail clipping pretty quickly! He was cuddling on the bed with me that same night! He is always on the bed in the mornings lately too, but I think sometimes I accidentally kick him off in the middle of the night. Yesterday he was all quiet and happy on the bed so I was going to take a pic with him and my new MC Kate (it's longer than he is when he's sitting all bunched up!) but my stupid camera ran out of batteries, as usual. 

Yes I think I will take my time off until next week, then I will probably head in for my last 1.5 days just to get everything in order. I don't want to, in case they try to make me do something stupid/menial but I guess it's time to be assertive and just say, "I'm not going to do it. I gave you over 3 weeks' notice so you could find someone else to do that." I mean, why should I do things that no one else wants to do and get paid less than them? Anyway, it's almost over now. I'm going to try a hatha yoga class today!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> They love to play games with us. I think they really know what is going on most of the time. Luigi thinks its so funny when I chase him to get him out of my room. He runs from me binkying like haha you can't get me.


 

They totally know! Like Evander knows his name (I don't actually call him by his real name - I never do with pets for some reason, they always have some stupid nickname that just sticks) and sometimes I will be looking for him calling out his nickname and it's 100% obvious he knows I'm looking for him (unless he's sleeping). But sometimes he will just sit in his hiding spot and listen to me looking for him! If I have a treat though, he springs out of nowhere! Last week I was looking for him and couldn't find him anywhere so I started freaking out. Guess where he was? On the kitchen table, trying to stay still so I wouldn't find him and get mad at him for climbing onto the table!


----------



## em821

Bella:
Wonderful that Raffie is home and doing well! That's good that Raffie likes his meds. When one of our bunny needs meds, it always takes both DH and I against one bunny! Wrestling match!

Jelly and IF:
Oh-Oh used to hump my arm and the clothes that I have worn! He would get on the bed and streched out next to me. DH used to get so jeously with Oh-Oh and thinks Oh-Oh got all of my attention ...which Oh-Oh did!


----------



## em821

Usually when I'm home from work, the bunnies are by the door waiting...well...for their treats! But one day, when Oh-Oh wasn't waiting for me, I got really sacared and started to look for him everywhere. I looked at his usual hidding places and under the couches, bed, closets...etc. It was a moment later after I looked under the bed, that I thought something didn't look right...my mattress box-frame never had a "lump" (like a sack) in the bottom! I got under the bed and poked at the lump...it moved. :weird: He had chewed his way into the frame and found his new hidden place. Well....since that time, the bed is on the floor!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav- I love those black patent booties.  I always wanted a pair like that but Its harder for me to justify shoes than bags. I am going to have to steal your Gucci sandals what size are you lol !  Those are gorgeous! 

Jelly    Did evander try to get down once he realized you saw him lol. Luigi does that on the coffee table.  When I get up he jumps down really fast.  It must be so nice to have him sleep with you at night!  I think my bed would be eaten into little pieces. 

Em- He must have thought of you as his mate      What is this with bunnies eating through the beds?  They seem to all think its a great place to hang out ! I think my room is going to be off limits for a while since I have a new matress and bedroom set .


----------



## babylicious

ItalianFashion said:


> Welcome back!  Did you have fun?  I bet Baby missed you!



thanks, the trip could have been better..i think baby is mad at me for leaving him that long because now he won't even let me pet him


----------



## jellybebe

Yay! I got a package from my buddy! I got it sort of late because I wasn't home when it came the first time, but I was so excited! Thank you buddy!!! Evander was excited too. He could tell it came from a land far far away, so he was sniffing everything like crazy! He climbed inside the box and sniffed around, it was soooo cute! I was dying to take a pic but I had to grab my camera and change the batteries and by that point he had jumped out. Funny enough, I was thinking of buying him the toy carrot before! 

And thank you for my gifts! I just bought some Betseyville shoes today and so it's kinda cool that the makeup bags are Betseyville - perfect for travelling or overnight trips! I love the gold teddy bear necklace and the fuzzy white bunny pencil just made me laugh - so cute! I'm excited for the hand cream and body scrub too! My feet are sooo dry, they need a good scrubbing! 

So here are the pics. Sorry they are attachments. Evander was very excited about everything, but he liked the box best, of course! I had to show a separate pic of the pink squeaky shoe - so adorable! THANK YOU AGAIN BUDDY!!!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

^^^ Evander is so cute. I love following this thread....makes me miss my bunny. I notice a couple of you have referred to your bunnies as "Binkying"...what exactly is that? My bunny only made one noise, and it sounded like a sneeze.


----------



## ItalianFashion

babylicious said:


> thanks, the trip could have been better..i think baby is mad at me for leaving him that long because now he won't even let me pet him


 

AWW He should be back to normal soon.  They have little tantrums because they miss us.



jellybebe said:


> Yay! I got a package from my buddy! I got it sort of late because I wasn't home when it came the first time, but I was so excited! Thank you buddy!!! Evander was excited too. He could tell it came from a land far far away, so he was sniffing everything like crazy! He climbed inside the box and sniffed around, it was soooo cute! I was dying to take a pic but I had to grab my camera and change the batteries and by that point he had jumped out. Funny enough, I was thinking of buying him the toy carrot before!
> 
> And thank you for my gifts! I just bought some Betseyville shoes today and so it's kinda cool that the makeup bags are Betseyville - perfect for travelling or overnight trips! I love the gold teddy bear necklace and the fuzzy white bunny pencil just made me laugh - so cute! I'm excited for the hand cream and body scrub too! My feet are sooo dry, they need a good scrubbing!
> 
> So here are the pics. Sorry they are attachments. Evander was very excited about everything, but he liked the box best, of course! I had to show a separate pic of the pink squeaky shoe - so adorable! THANK YOU AGAIN BUDDY!!!


 

I love all your things Jelly. I want that pencil ! Evander looks so clean and fluffy for a white bunny. Great pics of him.


----------



## jellybebe

^I love the pencil too! It's hilarious!

Evander is so vain, he's constantly cleaning himself! I found this study from the 1930s on animal behaviour, and it mentioned that white animals seemed to be the most "proud" and "vain" about their appearance! Did you notice his little leopard print carrier?


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> So here are the pics. Sorry they are attachments. Evander was very excited about everything, but he liked the box best, of course! I had to show a separate pic of the pink squeaky shoe - so adorable! THANK YOU AGAIN BUDDY!!!



sooo cute!!!  Is the betsey bag a pet carrier or makeup bag?  In the picture of Evander and the carrot it looks like he is in a carrier?



RowdyAndPete said:


> ^^^ Evander is so cute. I love following this thread....makes me miss my bunny. I notice a couple of you have referred to your bunnies as "Binkying"...what exactly is that? My bunny only made one noise, and it sounded like a sneeze.



binkying isn't a noise- it is when they are super happy and run around and jump into the air all crazy!  On youtube I am sure there are some great videos! 


Guys- please keep who your buddy was a secret a little longer- I think my gift is coming anyday now- and then we can all tell!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^I love the pencil too! It's hilarious!
> 
> Evander is so vain, he's constantly cleaning himself! I found this study from the 1930s on animal behaviour, and it mentioned that white animals seemed to be the most "proud" and "vain" about their appearance! Did you notice his little leopard print carrier?




ohhh- I knew I saw a carrier!  can you take a bigger picture of it?  I need a new one. I had an adorable one...but then someone chewed the zipper in half!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

bellapsyd said:


> sooo cute!!!  Is the betsey bag a pet carrier or makeup bag?  In the picture of Evander and the carrot it looks like he is in a carrier?
> 
> 
> 
> binkying isn't a noise- it is when they are super happy and run around and jump into the air all crazy!  On youtube I am sure there are some great videos!
> 
> 
> Guys- please keep who your buddy was a secret a little longer- I think my gift is coming anyday now- and then we can all tell!!!!




Thank you bella....my bunny binkyed all the time then. Good to know!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I can tell with him.  Its like he has never gotten dirty in his life!   I got more Gucci today now only think I am waiting on is Gucci petbed and shoes from ebay to match my satchel

Here is the family pic of new things


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav- I love those black patent booties.  I always wanted a pair like that but Its harder for me to justify shoes than bags. I am going to have to steal your Gucci sandals what size are you lol !  Those are gorgeous!
> 
> Jelly    Did evander try to get down once he realized you saw him lol. Luigi does that on the coffee table.  When I get up he jumps down really fast.  It must be so nice to have him sleep with you at night!  I think my bed would be eaten into little pieces.
> 
> Em- He must have thought of you as his mate      What is this with bunnies eating through the beds?  They seem to all think its a great place to hang out ! I think my room is going to be off limits for a while since I have a new matress and bedroom set .



Shoes and bags for me! And I love it when they match!  Just realised I forgot to rotate the last photo. As for size.... For Gucci I'm 38-39 depending on cut. 39 for everything else...


----------



## bellapsyd

RowdyAndPete said:


> Thank you bella....my bunny binkyed all the time then. Good to know!



I'm sure your bunny did- I bet you gave him an amazing home- what not to be happy about?   I love good bunny parents! 



ItalianFashion said:


> I can tell with him.  Its like he has never gotten dirty in his life!   I got more Gucci today now only think I am waiting on is Gucci petbed and shoes from ebay to match my satchel
> 
> Here is the family pic of new things




ohhh I LOVE the white patent one!!!


----------



## caruava

Oh my god *IF* I want your New Britt Guccissima... to match my Britt sandals...


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Yay! I got a package from my buddy! I got it sort of late because I wasn't home when it came the first time, but I was so excited! Thank you buddy!!! Evander was excited too. He could tell it came from a land far far away, so he was sniffing everything like crazy! He climbed inside the box and sniffed around, it was soooo cute! I was dying to take a pic but I had to grab my camera and change the batteries and by that point he had jumped out. Funny enough, I was thinking of buying him the toy carrot before!
> 
> And thank you for my gifts! I just bought some Betseyville shoes today and so it's kinda cool that the makeup bags are Betseyville - perfect for travelling or overnight trips! I love the gold teddy bear necklace and the fuzzy white bunny pencil just made me laugh - so cute! I'm excited for the hand cream and body scrub too! My feet are sooo dry, they need a good scrubbing!
> 
> So here are the pics. Sorry they are attachments. Evander was very excited about everything, but he liked the box best, of course! I had to show a separate pic of the pink squeaky shoe - so adorable! THANK YOU AGAIN BUDDY!!!



Shadow has the same crazy carrot! He loves it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^I love the pencil too! It's hilarious!
> 
> Evander is so vain, he's constantly cleaning himself! I found this study from the 1930s on animal behaviour, and it mentioned that white animals seemed to be the most "proud" and "vain" about their appearance! Did you notice his little leopard print carrier?


 

Oh wow thats a carrier!!  So cute!  Use it as your avatar



bellapsyd said:


> ohhh- I knew I saw a carrier! can you take a bigger picture of it? I need a new one. I had an adorable one...but then someone chewed the zipper in half!


 
Luigi ate his zipper also I bought him a new hardsided today with the metal top that opens so he can stretch during the flight.  I will sneak and open it up




kavnadoo said:


> Shoes and bags for me! And I love it when they match!  Just realised I forgot to rotate the last photo. As for size.... For Gucci I'm 38-39 depending on cut. 39 for everything else...


 

I am 39 so when you tire of Gucci you can pass on to me


----------



## caruava

Doubt that'll happen, lol...

By the way does anyone know where I can buy the neat idea cubes to make a bunny condo in Australia?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ not sure what is in australia, but in the states: target, bed bath and beyond, linens and things.  they all have websites as well.  try amazon.  or a google search


----------



## caruava

Thanks *bella*, I have been searching in Aust for a while and nothing. At this point I am contemplating ordering but I know shipping will be a bit. I'll definitely have a hunt around here to see if they offer similar products or something else that I could use.


----------



## bellapsyd

maybe ebay too.  shipping w ill be high, but you can at least get the grids cheaper


----------



## ItalianFashion

did you look at kmart kav?


----------



## sinniebunnie

A delimma.. carefresh or carefresh ULTRA...

Is there a huge difference except the price?


----------



## omgblonde

Awww Evander looks so cute in the pictures & hahah at him liking the box better than the gifts..typical bunny!

LOOOOOVE all your Gucci, IF!

Honey is barely eating or pooping today. He's ate one or two treats and some hay.. no poops yet I don't think.. it's kinda of hard to see because he keeps digging in his poop side so it mixes with the other side! He's really hyper though & running about like usual, last time he had statis he was basically a lump who wouldn't move. I've given him the paste and gas stuff we got last time and have been giving him tunny rubs, it's 2.30pm now & if he still isn't feeling better by the time my mum gets off work (5pm) we're going to take him up to the vet! Fingers crossed for poopies!


----------



## jellybebe

^Hope Honey is ok! I HATE GI stasis - it's the worst! Did you try pineapple juice? That sometimes helps.

Evander does get dirty, surprisingly. His feet are almost always dirty with something. When we first moved into our apartment he went digging under the heater and got black stuff all over his face!

I will take a pic of his carrier when I get back from my dr's appt. (Stupid work needs a dr's note.) It's really cute - it's hardsided for airplane in-cabin flights, purple outside and leopard-print inside. It's pretty crazy actually. It gets a lot of attention when I take him anywhere.

Ooh Kav we wear the same shoe size! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Evander seems to think the new pet bed I got him for his bday is a toilet.

Wow IF I would love to see your entire collection!


----------



## Peaches23

I have a Q I noticed this yesteraday with saide.  She usually poops normal the dry brown round pellets then maybe once a day i'll see this long line of dark black very very tiny pellets that are dry. Is this normal?


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no omgblonde!  I hate that bunnies are so prone to GI stasis!  I always feel guilty going to the vet, like I should have prevented it.  Maybe b/c they always ask if I'm feeding them hay, giving prevenetive papaya drops, etc etc.  And i always am!

I hope Honey is ok- I am so happy you have drops etc, and you know to massage- love good bunny parents (like I always say!).  Keep us posted!  Sending good bunny vibes your way.

Kav- love the shoes

peaches- usually if they make much smaller than normal poops it is not a good sign.  that being said, my guys always have  a few smaller ones scattered about as well.  I think it just might be natural poop variation.  (hee hee that sounds funny).  i think it is all about getting to know your bunny's own personal natural tendencies so you know what is a warning sign and what is not.

sinnie- not sure as I only buy yesterday's news.  Can you look on carefresh's website for a difference?


----------



## omgblonde

Honey seemed to be better earlier on, running around liek usual then when I put him back in his cage he seemed interested in treats, but didn't take any.. but that was better than before when he'd run away from them!

Now he's huddled in the corner, not interested in anything & no poops! Shedualing a vet appointment asap.. better safe than sorry! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yes, much better safe than sorry!  let us know


----------



## omgblonde

Just got back! He had surgery on his teeth a few months ago because they were growing funny or something (not sure if this topic was alive when it happened?), well he has a sharp tooth spur growing on one tooth again, so he's going in tomorrow at 8.30am for surgery!  Wish him luck!

How's Raffie doing today?


----------



## jellybebe

Ohhh poor Honey! His teeth are hurting, that's why he didn't want to eat! It's minor surgery though, so in some ways it's better than GI stasis. Sending good vibes to Honey!


----------



## em821

Jelly:
Evander is so cute! One of my bunny is white too...but she is not very obscessed with cleaning herself. I love to see pic of the carrier too! 

IF: 
I love all your purchases! The silver guccissima bag is so pretty!

Sinniebunnies: I used to use carefresh and I remember they do have 2 different kinds. If I remember correctly, the "ultra" is "bleached". I guess to monitor the pee easier (?). I have only used the regular (dark brown colored carefresh myself), which is very nice and you can tell if it's peed on.


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah, hopefully it will all go well and he'll be eating treats like nobodys business tomorrow! I remember last time he was so cute after anasthetic.. all drowsy and sleeping but if I got up and moved he'd lift his head and get up to follow me!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> Just got back! He had surgery on his teeth a few months ago because they were growing funny or something (not sure if this topic was alive when it happened?), well he has a sharp tooth spur growing on one tooth again, so he's going in tomorrow at 8.30am for surgery!  Wish him luck!
> 
> How's Raffie doing today?


 
Glad that you find out why he's not eating. It's so unsettling when our bunny needs surgery. Good luck to Honey. I'm sure he'll recover soon and enjoy all of his yummy treats in no time!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahahaha apparently Honey is not ill enough to pass up his fave treat! My mum got him these egg & berry biscuits from the pet store on her way home & I opened the box just to see if he was interested, omg he's never ran at my hand so fast.. he wolfed it down!! LOL!!


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> I have a Q I noticed this yesteraday with saide. She usually poops normal the dry brown round pellets then maybe once a day i'll see this long line of dark black very very tiny pellets that are dry. Is this normal?


 
"*dark black very very tiny pellets*" might be the "*cecotropes*". Does it also smell stronger and kind shiny? I'm not sure about the "long line" part, as they are typically a bunch together (like grapes). Cecotropes are also supposed to be soft (yes can get smeared on the carpet if the bunny didn't eat them directly as porduced!). You mentioned "once a day", is it always about the same time of the day? B/c most bunny produces cecotropes at a specific time of the day. 

The cecotropes are not the same as the "brown round poops" (called facel pellets). Cecotropes are packed with nutrients and the bunny "needs" to eat them to maintain good health. Can you take a picture of the tiny pellets that you find?


----------



## jellybebe

I'm trying to get my butt outta here to go to the Chanel sale! Then I have the LV cocktail party tonight! 

Ok here are the pics of Evander's bunny carrier. It's super cute. I love the side especially, as it has the little flap you can roll up so he can peek out when it's zipped up. I rarely ever zip it up though, unless I'm trying to get him out of the house or hide him! The front is very flashy. It's meant as a dog carrier obviously, so it says "Puppy love forever." The back has a pocket to insert his pic, but I haven't done that yet! It also comes with a leopard print mini blanket. Please don't mind my thumb in the second pic, for some reason it looks all dwarfish and scary.


----------



## bellapsyd

oh my gosh I want one!

omgblonde- poor Honey!!! I am so glad you caught it though!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> I'm trying to get my butt outta here to go to the Chanel sale! Then I have the LV cocktail party tonight!
> 
> Ok here are the pics of Evander's bunny carrier. It's super cute. I love the side especially, as it has the little flap you can roll up so he can peek out when it's zipped up. I rarely ever zip it up though, unless I'm trying to get him out of the house or hide him! The front is very flashy. It's meant as a dog carrier obviously, so it says "Puppy love forever." The back has a pocket to insert his pic, but I haven't done that yet! It also comes with a leopard print mini blanket. Please don't mind my thumb in the second pic, for some reason it looks all dwarfish and scary.


 
Chanel sale  
The carrier is toooo cute! I never seen one like that! Love the purple color and the leopard print! I don't think there's a large cute carrier for my bunnies. Oh-Oh is 7lb5oz and Petunia is 9lb1oz! Does Evander use it as his hidding place around the house?


----------



## jellybebe

Here is what I got at Chanel:

Couldn't decide on either so I had to have both! I really want a white jumbo flap but I didn't know that caviar was so different from lambskin and apparently lambskin sold out in like 2 seconds. I am all about tactile stuff these days and I love how the lambskin felt, so I didn't really want the caviar. I guess that my jumbo flap will have to wait, unless I "settle" for black. The sale itself was nothing great, a few bags, some plastic jewelry, some shoes. 

And Em, Evander definitely hops in his carrier sometimes just to play! It's so funny and random.


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG  Glad they figured out what was wrong with Honey.  Hoping everything goes ok tomorrow.  Do you have a syringe for feeding?  You can try mashing up some pellets with warm water and bananna and syringing him a little food so he eats.  I had a guinea who had this surgery every month because of an undershot jaw.  He would stop eating if  the spur bothered  him and he needed surgery .


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Jelly:
> Evander is so cute! One of my bunny is white too...but she is not very obscessed with cleaning herself. I love to see pic of the carrier too!
> 
> IF:
> I love all your purchases! The silver guccissima bag is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Sinniebunnies: I used to use carefresh and I remember they do have 2 different kinds. If I remember correctly, the "ultra" is "bleached". I guess to monitor the pee easier (?). I have only used the regular (dark brown colored carefresh myself), which is very nice and you can tell if it's peed on.


 

Thank You.   I was also wondering the difference with the carefresh.  I have only used the regular.



jellybebe said:


> Here is what I got at Chanel:
> 
> Couldn't decide on either so I had to have both! I really want a white jumbo flap but I didn't know that caviar was so different from lambskin and apparently lambskin sold out in like 2 seconds. I am all about tactile stuff these days and I love how the lambskin felt, so I didn't really want the caviar. I guess that my jumbo flap will have to wait, unless I "settle" for black. The sale itself was nothing great, a few bags, some plastic jewelry, some shoes.
> 
> And Em, Evander definitely hops in his carrier sometimes just to play! It's so funny and random.


 


I love the carrier.  It is so stylish!    Does it have metal instead of mesh?  If so I want one ! He could not eat if metal.

I love your chanel shoes.  The striped one are my favorite.  How do chanel shoes run ?  


I will try to take a pic of the petbed that came in  later today.  My head is killing me had botox done and it gives you headache for the first day.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes, it's metal - not mesh! Perfect, as no bunny can chew through metal!

The striped pair (as seen on Nicky Hilton) are true to size, but the gold ones apparently run small, so I sized up about a half-size (to a 39 or US 9), but not really, as I'm sometimes an 8.5 and sometimes a 9, depending on the brand. (I'm generally an 8.5 though.) 

How long have you had botox IF? Are you pleased with the results? I'm very curious about it, as I plan to give it to patients someday and maybe even use it on myself.


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - LOVE the shoes! & Evanders carrier! Have fun at the LV cocktail party!

IF - Awww poor piggie, every month must of sucked for him! I will try the syringe idea though, thanks!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^Yes, it's metal - not mesh! Perfect, as no bunny can chew through metal!
> 
> The striped pair (as seen on Nicky Hilton) are true to size, but the gold ones apparently run small, so I sized up about a half-size (to a 39 or US 9), but not really, as I'm sometimes an 8.5 and sometimes a 9, depending on the brand. (I'm generally an 8.5 though.)
> 
> How long have you had botox IF? Are you pleased with the results? I'm very curious about it, as I plan to give it to patients someday and maybe even use it on myself.


 
You are same as me with shoe size except in Louboutin I need 39.5 for the espadrilles

I have had botox off and on for about 6 or 7 years.  I get it occasionally. Not every 3- 6 months like you should if you want it to last. I usually get forhead but have gotten eyes done also.  I am more impressed with what it does for my forhead than eyes.  I could hardly tell anything with my eyes.  It makes it look like I have hardly any lines on my head.  I love it.    I have not had it for like a year  and half now and I really needed it  .  My derm charges 300.00 for each area and she used to have a special pay with cash and get 30.00 off and every 3rd visit is half off but she stopped  I have also gotten laser on my face for collagen production from derms former nurse and loved it. Here is her link.  http://bellatrio.com/index.php?customernumber=6483789238521&pr=Laser_Services_Genesis

Also had skin medica and other peels , microdermabrasion and cortisone shots for acne.  I have tried so many things and products at derms office  lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Pics of petbed  you can tell how thrilled he is lol. I tried to bribe him with bananna but no luck.  I got a little carried away with pics


----------



## rensky

^^^ omg!!!! that's so cute!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- love the nautical shoes!  How was LV?

IF- those are so adorable!  I LOVE them!  omg!!!  How do you get Luigi to sit still for thje bow?

OMG- how is Honey feeling?

baby- how was vacay??

(sorry, trying to catch up on the thread!  if I left you out- I'll get to ya!  I only skim it the last few days b/c I am constantly monitoring Raffie!)


I think it's time everyone posted some new bunny pics!


----------



## babylicious

italianfashion-omg luigi is such a cutie pie with his bow! i wish i could do that to baby.

bellapsyd-it was nice to get away but i went with a couple that i regret going with. probably never going with them ever again. =/


----------



## Peaches23

em821 said:


> "*dark black very very tiny pellets*" might be the "*cecotropes*". Does it also smell stronger and kind shiny? I'm not sure about the "long line" part, as they are typically a bunch together (like grapes). Cecotropes are also supposed to be soft (yes can get smeared on the carpet if the bunny didn't eat them directly as porduced!). You mentioned "once a day", is it always about the same time of the day? B/c most bunny produces cecotropes at a specific time of the day.
> 
> The cecotropes are not the same as the "brown round poops" (called facel pellets). Cecotropes are packed with nutrients and the bunny "needs" to eat them to maintain good health. Can you take a picture of the tiny pellets that you find?


 






<--it looks like this but its darker colored

When I cleaned them off of her house they seemed like they smeared very easily and they are in bunches like grapes and are shiny... so I don't think I have anything to worry about.  Thank you soo much!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- love the nautical shoes! How was LV?
> 
> IF- those are so adorable! I LOVE them! omg!!! How do you get Luigi to sit still for thje bow?
> 
> OMG- how is Honey feeling?
> 
> baby- how was vacay??
> 
> (sorry, trying to catch up on the thread! if I left you out- I'll get to ya! I only skim it the last few days b/c I am constantly monitoring Raffie!)
> 
> 
> How is Raffie doing today?  Does he seem more back to normal?  I bet he is glad to be with you.
> 
> I just pet his head while doing it...  he loves this and it distracts him.  He wants to run the first few minutes I get him out for a pic and he may try to bite since he wants to be free .  He is weird about staying still in the living room but he will stay still with me in the bedroom   He finally settles down after head pets and realizes that the sooner he cooperates the sooner he can go play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> italianfashion-omg luigi is such a cutie pie with his bow! i wish i could do that to baby.
> 
> bellapsyd-it was nice to get away but i went with a couple that i regret going with. probably never going with them ever again. =/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that your vacation did not turn out as planned.  Maybe you can get away for a few days later in the summer .  I usually prefer to travel with just one person.  Its so hard to vacation with other people I always end up getting annoyed
Click to expand...


----------



## bellapsyd

^ definitely cecotropes!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww, love the Luigi pics!!

Honey is doing good, just got him home now and he's snuggling with me on the bed. I've got to take him back tomorrow if he hasn't pooped, but if he has then everythings fine but he's still gotta go in on monday for a check up anyway!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Here is what I got at Chanel:
> 
> Couldn't decide on either so I had to have both! I really want a white jumbo flap but I didn't know that caviar was so different from lambskin and apparently lambskin sold out in like 2 seconds. I am all about tactile stuff these days and I love how the lambskin felt, so I didn't really want the caviar. I guess that my jumbo flap will have to wait, unless I "settle" for black. The sale itself was nothing great, a few bags, some plastic jewelry, some shoes.
> 
> And Em, Evander definitely hops in his carrier sometimes just to play! It's so funny and random.


 
Love both pair of shoes! How was the LV party?



omgblonde said:


> Jelly - LOVE the shoes! & Evanders carrier! Have fun at the LV cocktail party!
> 
> IF - Awww poor piggie, every month must of sucked for him! I will try the syringe idea though, thanks!


 
Here's a recipe for syringe feeding that we got from the CO-HRS, it's for bunnies that can't eat solid food. 
http://www.coloradohrs.com/articles/medical_Angels-mush.asp

1 cup of either oat or barley flour 
4 cups timothy pellets (i.e. high-fiber) 
5 cups water 

Mix together the flour and pellets. Add the water and let the mixture stand an hour or so until the pellets have dissolved. 

Then add: 
1 - 8oz. can vanilla Ensure or Deliver 2.0 (or it's equivalent) 
1 - 28oz. or 32oz. can pumpkin (NOT pie mix) 
1 - 12oz. can V-8 juice 

Mix together, adding additional water if needed. We keep it fairly dry for bunns eating it on their own and fairly soft for syringe feeding. Store small amounts in baggies and freeze. Thaw as needed.


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> You are same as me with shoe size except in Louboutin I need 39.5 for the espadrilles
> 
> I have had botox off and on for about 6 or 7 years. I get it occasionally. Not every 3- 6 months like you should if you want it to last. I usually get forhead but have gotten eyes done also. I am more impressed with what it does for my forhead than eyes. I could hardly tell anything with my eyes. It makes it look like I have hardly any lines on my head. I love it. I have not had it for like a year and half now and I really needed it  . My derm charges 300.00 for each area and she used to have a special pay with cash and get 30.00 off and every 3rd visit is half off but she stopped I have also gotten laser on my face for collagen production from derms former nurse and loved it. Here is her link. http://bellatrio.com/index.php?customernumber=6483789238521&pr=Laser_Services_Genesis
> 
> Also had skin medica and other peels , microdermabrasion and cortisone shots for acne. I have tried so many things and products at derms office lol.


 
I have acne scars. Does microdermabrasion work for scars?

The pictures are soooo cute! I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> <--it looks like this but its darker colored
> 
> When I cleaned them off of her house they seemed like they smeared very easily and they are in bunches like grapes and are shiny... so I don't think I have anything to worry about. Thank you soo much!!!


 
You welcome! Those are def. cecotropes. But Saide needs to eat those cecotroopes! If you find those fresh, try offer/feed those to her...I know it sounds disguesting/weird:shame:. Maybe consider a supplment if she continue to not eating them


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> I have acne scars. Does microdermabrasion work for scars?
> 
> The pictures are soooo cute! I can't stop looking at them!


 
If you have the red type marks on your face it can help. Micro and peels mainly help fade red marks and get rid of fine lines.  If your scars are more pitted , laser helped a little with mine.  It increases collagen and makes the area plumper.  To really get rid of the deeper scars she said you would have to use a filler like restalyne every so ofen to plump up the areas. She also said  you could get the area cut out and sewn back together but you would still have a faint scar it would just not be pitted and deep like the acne scar.


----------



## jellybebe

Wow IF, those are some cute pics of Luigi! The look on his face is priceless - like "Get me outta here!" I read somewhere that you just have to look at a bunny's face to see how they're feeling - so true! 

Omgblonde glad to hear Honey is doing well! He's probably all drowsy from the anesthetic - poor little guy! Give him some snuggles!

Bella - how's Raffie today?

Oh yeah the LV cocktail party was pretty cool. They had champagne and martinis and little hors d'oeuvres but it was basically like shopping after-hours. There was a woman there who was doing "shoe astrology" (whatever that means). She was obviously hired to sell shoes but she was supposed to look at your shoes and tell you what they said about you, then she recommended some shoes for you to try. I carried my new Kate and actually got lots of compliments. I didn't really want to buy anything. I saw some grey inclusion pieces (I'm dying for the GM bracelet) but the bracelets are all gone. They only had a ring, a speedy keyring, a barrette and cellphone lanyard left. Otherwise we were just encouraged to look at anything we wanted. I've done so much shopping lately that I'm pretty much LV'd out for the time being! Not much that I want from them, maybe just a cles or something. 

I'm thinking about the white caviar jumbo flap I saw at Chanel yesterday though! It was very pretty and could be used in a professional setting. They don't cost as much as I expected - still over $2k but less than I thought.

Wow IF you are a pro with skin treatments! That's so cool.


----------



## pond23

*Jelly* - Glad you had fun at the LV party! The shoe astrologer sounds weird but um... interesting. LOL! 
I love Chanel timeless classic flaps in caviar leather, especially in the jumbo size. I have one each in caviar, lambskin, and patent leather. The caviar is my favorite because it gives such a classy, structured look to the flap. I don't like the flaps having smooshy unstructured corners. I was disappointed to hear that Chanel is not going to do any new caviar jumbo's for Fall, except in the dark brown. I was hoping for some new fun colors.

*IF* - Now I know who to turn to for skincare advice! I've been curious about Botox in the forehead area. I furrow my brows a lot, so I am starting to see some fine lines in that area. Plus, I suffer from migraine headaches so it may help in that respect too. Do the needle pricks really, really hurt? That's what I'm scared of.
Your photos of Luigi are soooo cute. I love the ribbon tied around his ears. He looks annoyed, but oh so adorable!

*Em* - You have such extensive knowledge of bunny care! I am so impressed!

*omgblonde* - I am sending positive vibes your way! I hope Honey is all better very soon! Give him lots and lots of love. I'm glad that his problem is his tooth and not GI stasis.

*Peaches* - I agree with everyone. It definitely sounds like cecotropes.

*Baby* - Sorry to hear that your vacation didn't go so well. It's tough going on vacation with other couples, especially if they are difficult or problematic. Hope your next vacay turns out better!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> If you have the red type marks on your face it can help. Micro and peels mainly help fade red marks and get rid of fine lines. If your scars are more pitted , laser helped a little with mine. It increases collagen and makes the area plumper. To really get rid of the deeper scars she said you would have to use a filler like restalyne every so ofen to plump up the areas. She also said you could get the area cut out and sewn back together but you would still have a faint scar it would just not be pitted and deep like the acne scar.


 
*IF:*
Wow! Thank you for the information! 
Most of mine are the red/brown marks (annoying!) with a few (3~4) pitted type but not too deep. I will have to look into those treatments. Does Micro, peel and laser hurt alot? :shame:


*Pond23:*
I hope my info is helpful. I love that everyone here love/care their rabbits so much!


----------



## omgblonde

*em821* - Thanks for the tips. He seems to be eating now, but I'll keep note of that if he ever stops eating again!

Honey has started to eat again.. he's eaten egg biscuits, yogurt drops & some of his food! He's also pooped! Not a lot, but he didn't have much in his system to poop out anyway, lol! I'm hoping to wake up to lots of poops tomorrow!


----------



## omgblonde

quick picture from earlier.. we even took a nap together haha he's never this peaceful!

PS. Buddy, that's the blanky you got him! He loves it!


----------



## babylicious

pond23 and italianfashion, i do hope i have better trips this summer for that matter. The bad thing is that i went on my hawaii trip with my bf's sister. great. 

bellapsyd, you're right we should defintely post new pics of our bunnies! summer is here, time for great outdoor shots! 

omgblonde, give hunny lots of hugs and kisses from me and baby!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> quick picture from earlier.. we even took a nap together haha he's never this peaceful!
> 
> PS. Buddy, that's the blanky you got him! He loves it!



Awwwwwww......


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> quick picture from earlier.. we even took a nap together haha he's never this peaceful!
> 
> PS. Buddy, that's the blanky you got him! He loves it!


 

OMG too cute.


----------



## jellybebe

babylicious said:


> pond23 and italianfashion, i do hope i have better trips this summer for that matter. The bad thing is that i went on my hawaii trip with my bf's sister. great.
> 
> bellapsyd, you're right we should defintely post new pics of our bunnies! summer is here, time for great outdoor shots!
> 
> omgblonde, give hunny lots of hugs and kisses from me and baby!


 

Hope you have some better trips this summer! I was planning to do some travelling as well, but I'm not sure if that is going to happen anymore. I have so much stuff to do to get ready for school!

Pond you must have a droolworthy Chanel collection! Em are you also a Chanel lover? I have to stop shopping for a while, I've been sooo bad lately. I keep thinking of the white caviar jumbo flap and it's soooo pretty, and I know I will get it someday... I'm curious, did the pink flap come in lambskin or caviar?


----------



## pond23

Omgblonde - That photo of you and Honey napping is sooo precious! I love his little pink blanky! My bunnies always destroy all of their blankies. 

Jelly - Which Chanel pink flap were you interested in? There have been some pretty shades in both lambskin and caviar. For Spring 08 they did a light pink lambskin. For Fall 08 they are going to do a dark pink lambskin (I think it's not a true pink though). The best pinks were done in caviar a few years ago. Unfortunately, I wasn't into Chanel then. My obsession started in early 2007.


----------



## omgblonde

Ugh, Honey hadn't pooped overnight and had barely eaten this morning, so we had to take him back to the vets! They gave him an injection to get his tummy moving and when he came home he did ONE poop.. almost 5 hours later and he's still only done that one poop! The vet gave us the injection to take home & if he wasn't pooping by 8pm we have to give it to him like medicine (ie.. make him drink it rather than inject it). Why do bunnies digestive systems have to be so sensitive?! So annoying!! So hopefully he'll start pooping again otherwise I'll be taking him back to the vets again!

I'm not sure if I should give him the stuff for GI Stasis? Like the baby gas stuff? It is his tummy affecting him now, not his teeth but I'm not sure if it's the same as Stasis? I might ring up the vet and ask!


----------



## jellybebe

^Sometimes when bunnies get stressed out they get stasis too! It's such a pain - they are so fragile in some ways! Gas and stasis are not the same thing, but they can get gas along with stasis so giving him the baby gas stuff shouldn't hurt him, but call the vet just to double-check. Good luck!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Omgblonde - That photo of you and Honey napping is sooo precious! I love his little pink blanky! My bunnies always destroy all of their blankies.
> 
> Jelly - Which Chanel pink flap were you interested in? There have been some pretty shades in both lambskin and caviar. For Spring 08 they did a light pink lambskin. For Fall 08 they are going to do a dark pink lambskin (I think it's not a true pink though). The best pinks were done in caviar a few years ago. Unfortunately, I wasn't into Chanel then. My obsession started in early 2007.


 
 I am still on the hunt for the ultimate pink bag. Light pink lambskin sounds TDF! I thought probably jumbo because I'm taller (5'6") or the next size down? A member on here posted her pics a while ago and the pink was gorgeous - like a dark pink. I think it was a medium flap.


----------



## bellapsyd

OMG-love the honey picture!  sooo cute!!!!


----------



## penance

I had a weird question ...

BV likes to go under my bed and knaw at the wood -.- I don't have a bedskirt but if I were to get one so that my bottom bed is covered, would BV stop going under there because he thinks that the bedskirt is blocking his way?


----------



## jellybebe

penance said:


> I had a weird question ...
> 
> BV likes to go under my bed and knaw at the wood -.- I don't have a bedskirt but if I were to get one so that my bottom bed is covered, would BV stop going under there because he thinks that the bedskirt is blocking his way?


 

Ha ha probably not. He would probably just learn to push past the bedskirt and get under the bed! They are pretty smart that way!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- thanks buddy!!! I have to run out now, but look for pics later tonight of my RAOK gift!!!


penance- NO.  omg do I wish that stopped my guys.  I used the NIC to build a fence around my bed to keep them out, then I put the bedskirt over


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is poooooooooooooooooooping!!!! At last!! A mound of about 20 arrived in about 10 minutes LOL I'm so proud of my little pooper!!!!!

Bella, how is Raffie doing?!


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh can't wait for RAOK pics! Are we all done now?


----------



## omgblonde

I think so! I can't wait to find out who we had too!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Honey is poooooooooooooooooooping!!!! At last!! A mound of about 20 arrived in about 10 minutes LOL I'm so proud of my little pooper!!!!!
> 
> Bella, how is Raffie doing?!


 

Good, glad to hear that! Ha ha amazing how poo can make us so happy!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Honey is poooooooooooooooooooping!!!! At last!! A mound of about 20 arrived in about 10 minutes LOL I'm so proud of my little pooper!!!!!
> 
> Bella, how is Raffie doing?!


 
^^^ Yay for Honey's pooping! Non-bunny lovers/owners just don't understand how excited and happy we get when our sick bunny poops.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Wow IF, those are some cute pics of Luigi! The look on his face is priceless - like "Get me outta here!" I read somewhere that you just have to look at a bunny's face to see how they're feeling - so true!
> 
> Omgblonde glad to hear Honey is doing well! He's probably all drowsy from the anesthetic - poor little guy! Give him some snuggles!
> 
> Bella - how's Raffie today?
> 
> Oh yeah the LV cocktail party was pretty cool. They had champagne and martinis and little hors d'oeuvres but it was basically like shopping after-hours. There was a woman there who was doing "shoe astrology" (whatever that means). She was obviously hired to sell shoes but she was supposed to look at your shoes and tell you what they said about you, then she recommended some shoes for you to try. I carried my new Kate and actually got lots of compliments. I didn't really want to buy anything. I saw some grey inclusion pieces (I'm dying for the GM bracelet) but the bracelets are all gone. They only had a ring, a speedy keyring, a barrette and cellphone lanyard left. Otherwise we were just encouraged to look at anything we wanted. I've done so much shopping lately that I'm pretty much LV'd out for the time being! Not much that I want from them, maybe just a cles or something.
> 
> I'm thinking about the white caviar jumbo flap I saw at Chanel yesterday though! It was very pretty and could be used in a professional setting. They don't cost as much as I expected - still over $2k but less than I thought.
> 
> Wow IF you are a pro with skin treatments! That's so cool.


 
*The shoe astrologer sounds interesting.  I would have enjoyed that.  I love the chanel bags but I do not really go anywhere nice enought to wear them.  Maybe when I start working again.  I loved the light pink they had a few years ago.*



pond23 said:


> *Jelly* - Glad you had fun at the LV party! The shoe astrologer sounds weird but um... interesting. LOL!
> I love Chanel timeless classic flaps in caviar leather, especially in the jumbo size. I have one each in caviar, lambskin, and patent leather. The caviar is my favorite because it gives such a classy, structured look to the flap. I don't like the flaps having smooshy unstructured corners. I was disappointed to hear that Chanel is not going to do any new caviar jumbo's for Fall, except in the dark brown. I was hoping for some new fun colors.
> 
> *IF* - Now I know who to turn to for skincare advice! I've been curious about Botox in the forehead area. I furrow my brows a lot, so I am starting to see some fine lines in that area. Plus, I suffer from migraine headaches so it may help in that respect too. *Do the needle pricks really, really hurt? That's what I'm scared of.*
> Your photos of Luigi are soooo cute. I love the ribbon tied around his ears. He looks annoyed, but oh so adorable!
> 
> *Em* - You have such extensive knowledge of bunny care! I am so impressed!
> 
> *omgblonde* - I am sending positive vibes your way! I hope Honey is all better very soon! Give him lots and lots of love. I'm glad that his problem is his tooth and not GI stasis.
> 
> *Peaches* - I agree with everyone. It definitely sounds like cecotropes.
> 
> *Baby* - Sorry to hear that your vacation didn't go so well. It's tough going on vacation with other couples, especially if they are difficult or problematic. Hope your next vacay turns out better!


 

*They do not hurt that much.  It is just like a little burning sensation. The worst part is hearing the crunching sound when the needle goes in.  I think she said its the sound of the the needle penetrating the muscle membrane.*





em821 said:


> *IF:*
> Wow! Thank you for the information!
> Most of mine are the red/brown marks (annoying!) with a few (3~4) pitted type but not too deep. I will have to look into those treatments. *Does Micro, peel and laser hurt alot? :shame:*
> 
> 
> *Pond23:*
> I hope my info is helpful. I love that everyone here love/care their rabbits so much!


 

*The skin medica peels sting a lot.  I almost made her take it off during my first one.  It stung so bad I could feel it in my chest. They apply the peel then retinol which is like retin A but slightly yellow.  You leave that on for a few hours after the peel.  They cool your face with liquid nitrogen *
*afterwards. You peel for about 4 days like a bad sunburn.  Its a stronger peel .  I was ok after the first one.  Here is a link with info so you can see how great it works.http://www.skinmedicaaesthetics.com/products/peels/vitalize-peel*

*The refinity peel is lighter and does not work as well and does not sting thta much.*

*Microderm was ok did not do much for me.  Did not hurt at all.*

*Laser was great.  Everyone kept complimenting my skin.  It is like a warming sensation .  The only thing that hurts is when they remove a capillary.  It feels like a rubberband popping you hard. It causes the blood to be absorbed by your body.   It may sometimes blister if the dr is not careful resulting in scarring.  I have one tiny scar from a cappilary being treated with to much electricity.*



omgblonde said:


> *em821* - Thanks for the tips. He seems to be eating now, but I'll keep note of that if he ever stops eating again!
> 
> Honey has started to eat again.. he's eaten egg biscuits, yogurt drops & some of his food! He's also pooped! Not a lot, but he didn't have much in his system to poop out anyway, lol! I'm hoping to wake up to lots of poops tomorrow!


 
*Egg biscuit makes me think of honey eating McDonalds or something.  What is egg biscuit?  At least he is eating something!* 


omgblonde said:


> Honey is poooooooooooooooooooping!!!! At last!! A mound of about 20 arrived in about 10 minutes LOL I'm so proud of my little pooper!!!!!
> 
> Bella, how is Raffie doing?!


 

*Good Honey seems to be getting back to normal.  Wow I bet you have never been so happy to see a bunny poop.*


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha I have no idea what an Egg Biscuit is, but he's obsessed with them! We don't really buy them too often but their great for when he doesn't want to eat because he can never say no to them! LOL

Their like the texture of a plain cupcake but a bit harder and they smell like a cupcake too! LOL and they have eggs and berries in.







Your like the skin treatment QUEEEN, IF! I think hearing the needle go in and making a noise would just make me die on the spot, lol! Then again I can't even have blood tests done without acting like a total baby!


----------



## bellapsyd

sorry I am so late with the pictures!  (moving my brother out of his dorm).

here is the gift box!






my cute card!






Sarafina enjoying her new super soft, super cute blanket!






look at the little heart bowls!!!!





the bunny toy is super cute- Sarafina (it's her turn out today) threw it around already!  The other little things in the bowl are super cute cellphone/camera charms (in bunny form!)

here is an attempted closeup





please note the pink and purple paper had GLITTER (my favorite) in it!


----------



## bellapsyd

here are their FAVORITE (no joke) apple sticks!






Chester eating them!






here are super cute treats..but buddy- are they for me or the bunnies?  LOL






Sarafina exploring






fun blocks (had to share these with Lexi- she loves these)





rattle balls!  (raffie's favorite)


----------



## bellapsyd

and now.... THE HOPPER HIDEAWAY!






I almost missed this at the bottom of the box











attached the cottage to it:






 thanks SO much buddy!  Thanks everyone for letting me share (sorry to take up so many posts)

how should we reveal ourselves??


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww cute gifts!! Love how everything is bunny themed. Honey has that carrot toy thing too!


----------



## jellybebe

Wow you have some happy bunnies there Bella!


----------



## ItalianFashion

wow love all the gifts! We also have the carrot toy now minus the wood. The hopper hideaway is so cool.  I want to know what kind of treats are in the little bags


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha I have no idea what an Egg Biscuit is, but he's obsessed with them! We don't really buy them too often but their great for when he doesn't want to eat because he can never say no to them! LOL
> 
> Their like the texture of a plain cupcake but a bit harder and they smell like a cupcake too! LOL and they have eggs and berries in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your like the skin treatment QUEEEN, IF! I think hearing the needle go in and making a noise would just make me die on the spot, lol! Then again I can't even have blood tests done without acting like a total baby!


 

So thats what egg biscuit is.  I have never seen those in the states.  They must be good if they smell like cupcakes!  I forgot to tell you I love that pic of you and honey!  He looks so cute and calm.  I keep forgetting he is a boy since I saw him in the pink hat lol.


----------



## caruava

Loved the photos... *OMGblonde* looks like I'll have to get me some of those cupcake biscuits, I LOVE cupcakes!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- how is honey today?  BTW- that picture of you and him is adorable!

thanks everyone- raffie is doing great!!  he is running around again!

ok- how do we do our buddy reveal?  I can't wait to tell!


----------



## caruava

^That's great to hear *bella!

* By the way Shadow is gonna be a dad! Quite a sad story actually. The breeder I got Shadow off asked him she could mate Shadow to one of her other mini lops in the future as Shadow's dad (stunning bunny, saw him when I picked up Shadow) was killed by the neighbours german shephards. All she found was a foot an ear.


----------



## ItalianFashion

oh no kav thats so sad about the daddy.  Poor little bunny.


----------



## bellapsyd

omg, so sad Kav!  Shadow is beautiful by the way!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am leaving later today and should hopefully have internet soon at home or will use my neighbors until mine is ready.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok, well before you go (have a safe trip!)  I wanted to tell you that I was your RAOK buddy IF!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I am leaving later today and should hopefully have internet soon at home or will use my neighbors until mine is ready.



Have a safe trip!


----------



## pond23

Very sad story about Shadow's daddy, *kavnadoo. *Shadow is a very beautiful bunny.


----------



## em821

*Omgblonde:*
I love the picture of you and Honey napping together! 

Yay! It's great that Honey is pooping again!  The relief that you must feel! 

Bunnies loves their treats and it's a relief to see them eat something! But hay is best for him especially during the time when he's not feeling well, b/c the fiber will help to get his digestive system up to speed again. Treats also might worsen stasis b/c of too much sugar, starch...etc which actually cause bloating. I used to give Oh-Oh more treats until he had his first stasis. I do give them some those treats but in very small quantities...how can I resist their eager faces

Can you get *Oxbow *product in UK? http://www.oxbowhay.com/index.sp They have some wonderful/healther treats and yummy hay. I always keep "oat hay" around, it's a wonderful high fiber hay, that bunnies love and it can be feed unlimited (not like alfafa). Oat hay is not as available, so I give to my bunnies a few times a week. Oat hay is wonderful when they show first sign of stasis. Bunnies loves oat hay as treats!

Simethicone (the gas pill) works great when there's bloating. Can you feel his stomach bloating? Bloating would cause pain, which a pain med will be needed (to relief stress caused by pain). A motility med is very important for stasis to get his system going and to increase his appetite. Keep annoying Honey with hay (timothy, orchard, oat, but not alfafa) so he'll take a few nips at it. Any amount of hay is good for him!

*Babylicious:*
Where in Hawaii did you go? I'll be at Kauai for a friend's wedding later this summer, I'm so excited!

*Jellybebe:* 
I have mostly LV and Gucci. I'm working my way to Chanel. I wonder why my DH's been dragging me away when I got close to Chanel

*Penance:*
Like eveyone said, bedskirt will not keep bunnies out! They love the dark gap under the bed, couches...etc (resemble burrows). Bedskirt actually completes the feel of burrow for your bunny! I blocked the under bed space with stoarge box and the creative wire cube. Oh-Oh had once chewed through the box frame and went inside!

*IF:*
You are def. the queen of skin treatment! I don't think I'm brave enough for the peels, I can hardly stand the glycolic acid peel at home! I'll look into the laser!

*Bella:*
They look so happy exploring! I have the critter cottage, but my bunnies would not hop to the upper levels (maybe they are too big!). Your's with bunny on top is so cute! I'm trying to convience DH that Oh-Oh and Petunia "need" the Hopper Hideaway! 

*Kavnadoo:*
That's so sad Shadow is a very handsome bunny.


----------



## bellapsyd

em- mine have def. chewed the boxspring and made a cave inside- that's why blocking under the bed is a necessity!


----------



## omgblonde

IF - I forget he's a boy too! I always say 'she' or 'come here princess!!' or something LOL!! He must be very sexually confused! Hope you have a safe flight and an easy move.. speak soon! x

Bella - Honey is doing good! A bit too good I think.. he's wolfing everything down in sight.. everytime I go to see him he has an empty bowl and is busy munching on hay/begging for a treat! Glad to hear Raffie is doing good too!

Kav - Awww that's a horrible story, but yay for Kav being a daddy!

Em - Oh really?! That's good to know! The vet nurse said to me 'It doesn't matter what he eats tonight as long as you get him to eat', I guessed too many treats wouldn't be healthy for him though!

No, I don't think we have oxbow.. but we do have a similar section in Pets @ Home where I usually buy this dry fruit mix thing for him. They also have salad bowls etc. All natural and organic! Then every once in a while he has egg biscuits & yogurt drops. I usually get him Timothy hay & sometimes Timothy hay with mint! I've never heard of Oat Hay before. I'll have to do a google search for it! Thanks for all the tips!!

Are we doing buddy reveal now? I had you Jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha I had you Omgblonde! I had a weird feeling we had each other! Thanks again for the great presents. Evander loves the cookies! 

Em I wish that I could find oat hay for Evander. He doesn't eat enough hay. He will only eat it when it's fresh and he has to be sitting in his litterbox. 

Hope your move goes well IF! Let me know how it goes shipping all your bags over, as I have to figure out how to get all my stuff across the country! OMG I have been shopping so much lately, I don't know how I will move it all. 

Aw that is so sad about Shadow's dad! My breeder sold Evander's dad, which was lucky because I heard a rumour that something happened to her rabbitry (along the lines of animal attacks as well). Needless to say, she is no longer breeding bunnies, which is really sad.


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- my other "gifts" for myself came today! hee hee, I have been busy!  I will take pictures later, but I got: tons of vernis!  I called 866 and got a nice lady  so I ordered big time.  big time!  I also won my fight against neiman marcus (I'll explain that too l ater- have to take my grandma shopping!), but needless to say- I got a pair of CL's for $296USD- when the were mistakingly marked that low!


----------



## jellybebe

^Sweet! Can't wait to see your new goodies!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha I kind of had a feeling we had each other too Jelly! Thanks for all the gifts, I love them! I haven't stoped using the MAC trio!!

Oh wow!!! Can't wait to see all the pics Bella! I think I need to come shopping with you girls!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha I kind of had a feeling we had each other too Jelly! Thanks for all the gifts, I love them! I haven't stoped using the MAC trio!!
> 
> Oh wow!!! Can't wait to see all the pics Bella! I think I need to come shopping with you girls!



So funny about the MAC trio - I knew that you loved MAC and I had a feeling you would want that Heatherette collabo, as everything was done in bright pink! So I knew that I had to get it for you asap. When I got to the MAC boutique though, I was torn between this one and the other palette, as you have blonde hair and fair colouring so either one would have looked good on you. After much debate, I figured that I would trust my gut and get you the one with the "funkier" colours - so glad I was right on! 

Oh and Evander has the same blanket as Honey but in light blue! He loves it but he's not as cute as Honey when he uses it - it's basically his bed and he lies on top of it. Periodically he will try to "make" it with little success. 

I can't wait to use the bunny pencil and leopard-print makeup cases! I am gonna be the only one in my class with a fuzzy white bunny pencil - so excited!


----------



## bellapsyd

arg. ok having camera issues...but here is one of my new loves. violette french purse!


----------



## caruava

You guys had so much fun with the RAOK. Wish I was around earlier to take part! Love the violet purse *bella*, can tell that most of you ladies here love LV. I must say only their accessories appeal to me. Who knows, maybe one day I might get my 1st LV bag (did actually get one but sold it straight after)...

Thanks everyone, I was pretty sad when I heard about Shadow's dad. The breeder really misses him. I can't imagine how I would feel if I found little body parts of a beloved pet. He was such a handsome show bunny. Shadow will be staying with her for 10 days from the 1st of July as I will be on holiday in Brisbane.

Sexytime for Shadow...


----------



## bellapsyd

I love balanciaga bags most and LV accessories!

Kav- could the people you are having shadow stay with consider adoption of an already homeless bunny? 

 you're right- it would be HORRIBLE to find my babies hurt! ugh, can't think about it.

when we do another RAOK- you and all the other bunny lovers will definitely be a part of it! it'll be even better with more people!


----------



## caruava

I don't know Bella, but to what I know (I'm not close to her), she just wants another one of Shadow, if you get what I mean. I know the RSPCA and other shelters here are bursting with bunnies.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ same here (which is why I asked).  shadow IS such a cutie pie!


----------



## caruava

Oh and Shadow's on the site! 
http://www.freewebs.com/mmvalleystud/babysthatihavesold.htm

Oh and how cute are Bella and Charlee in the next photo!!! I love the colouring... THE Other bunny looks just like Shadow.


----------



## caruava

It's a fair question to ask. I guess she wants to keep the bloodline going? I can't wait to go see her again, she has so many pet bunnies and she really cares about them. When I bought Shadow, he was cheap... like not expensive at all. And she spent heaps of time talking to me. She has a friend who is also a registered breeder who is awesome as well. If any Aussies reading ever want the contact just let me know.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I just love your signature photo!


----------



## caruava

Thanks *bella*! And every time I see yours I feel worried for your vuittons!


----------



## Peaches23

sorry to hear about shadows dad  but that is also great that shadow is going to keep his family bloodline going!!

I also can't wait till the next bunny RAOK maybe July you will have one?


----------



## caruava

OOoo exciting! But there's really not much of a market for bunny stuff here. I struggle getting stuff for Shadow as it is. By the way, my Shadow looks like your little bunny in your sig, completely forgot his or her name. Splitting images of one another, just different colourings.


----------



## Peaches23

I like to buy my stuff for my rabbit on this website: drsfosterandsmith.com they have great products and the shipping is reasonable as well.  

My rabbits name is Sadie-Chenille and yes they do look alike- shadow is a very handsome fella!


----------



## caruava

Thanks *peaches *I'll check that out. Fingers crossed they ship internationally if I find stuff I want.


----------



## caruava

OMG that website is AWESOME!!!!!!!! They have so so so many things. I could buy a billion things for Shadow!


----------



## caruava

I'm shattered... They don't ship out of the US it seems...


----------



## Peaches23

awwww  i'm so sorry to hear they don't ship outside of the US!


----------



## Peaches23

I found this on their website about international orders:

*International Addresses*
If you wish to ship outside of the United States, please Contact Us beforehand with a list of your order item numbers so we may provide you with a custom shipping quote from our international carrier. For your convenience, we recommend sending your list via Email using our *Contact Us* page (linked above). You may also use our toll free number: 1-800-381-7179.


----------



## Peaches23

I was reading this on binkybunny.com is this true do you have to clean them?

*ANAL SCENT GLANDS (EEEYUCK!)
*These are little slits located on either side of  the genital mound. They are pretty well hidden, but once you&#8217;ve found them, you gently open and &#8220;WHEW Stinky!&#8221; &#8211; But don't worry, the smell quickly disappears.

This is where that disposable cup filled with lukewarm water  and q-tips come in handy.  I just place it right next to me and dip the q-tip into water and gently swab out the area.  
Check every month. You'll soon find that some bunnies build up a waxy substance very quickly while others only need cleaning a few times a year.


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> I found this on their website about international orders:
> 
> *International Addresses*
> If you wish to ship outside of the United States, please Contact Us beforehand with a list of your order item numbers so we may provide you with a custom shipping quote from our international carrier. For your convenience, we recommend sending your list via Email using our *Contact Us* page (linked above). You may also use our toll free number: 1-800-381-7179.



I'm an idiot, I completely missed that. Thanks *peaches*, appreciate you finding that for me. I will be ordering a HEAP of stuff in the next month. The car has run me dry this month. There are so many things that I can get!

Edit: Just realised how much stuff I can't get. Most of the toys would have wood and some sort of plant product. I can't have that sent here. 


*What can't be mailed to Australia?*

Dairy and egg products

    * cheese, milk, butter and other dairy products (some special conditions apply, contact AQIS)
    * packaged meals and other foods containing more than 10 per cent dairy or egg (whole, dried and powered, for example cake mix, salad dressing
    * mayonnaise or mooncakes containing egg

Dried Plant Material

    * tea containing items such as seeds or fruit skin (for example citrus and apple peel)
    * remedies and medicines containing herbs, seeds, bark, fungi and dried plant material
    * popping corn and raw nuts

Handcrafts

    * souvenirs, artefacts and goods made of unprocessed animal products such as rawhide, feathers, teeth and bones
    * dried flower arrangements and potpourri
    * handicrafts made from or containing seed, pine cones, bark, moss or straw

All fresh fruit and vegetables and dried fruit and vegetables containing seeds or fruit skin

Meat and meat products

Plants, seeds, soil

Laboratory material


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> I was reading this on binkybunny.com is this true do you have to clean them?
> 
> *ANAL SCENT GLANDS (EEEYUCK!)
> *These are little slits located on either side of  the genital mound. They are pretty well hidden, but once youve found them, you gently open and WHEW Stinky!  But don't worry, the smell quickly disappears.
> 
> This is where that disposable cup filled with lukewarm water  and q-tips come in handy.  I just place it right next to me and dip the q-tip into water and gently swab out the area.
> Check every month. You'll soon find that some bunnies build up a waxy substance very quickly while others only need cleaning a few times a year.



Hmmm.... I've never heard of this. If it's close to the genitals do the bunnies clean it themselves? I'm just wondering why I've never heard of this before if it's important. Or is it just me?


----------



## Peaches23

kav- that sucks that you can't get a lot of the stuff for your bunny!  I think that wood would still be ok?!  b/c the only thing it said was about bark in remedies.  And the dried hay would be ok and I also think the dried fruit without skin or nuts would be fine... there are still some options just don't get the stuff with seeds or skin like those treatsticks.

about the anal glads-  I just found that on the website and wondered... lets wait and see what the other bunny owners say.


----------



## jellybebe

^I didn't know about the anal glands either, until Bella mentioned that her bunnies get theirs cleaned at the spa! I don't know if Evander will let me touch them! Gross!

Must check that website out. I have to check the restrictions from Canadian customs but I know they aren't as strict as Aus - I tried to send some meds to my sister in Sydney (she's on an exchange there) and couldn't! They are quite strict about animal, plant and food products, but UK is the same. 

Back to stupid work today. It's my last week though - yay! Then it's off to find an apartment across the country. Thankfully lots of listings I found allow pets!


----------



## Peaches23

another thing I noticed that sadie doesn't really eat that poop she's suppost to (ceyotrypes??!!)  I tried to offer it to her several times and it doesn't work, maybe because she's a baby?!  any who... what kind of supplement do you reccommend?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I finally made it big time!  Our rescue group was asked to do a series on How to Care for your Rabbit, let me know what you think!

http://www.monkeysee.com/bunnymasseuse


----------



## bellapsyd

anal glands- mine definitely do get theirs cleaned out.  every 3 months or so.  binkybunny.com has directions on how to do it.  It's something they do for themselves, but sometimes they can't get deep down in there to clean and that's when they start smelling.

peaches- it's imperative they eat the cecotropes- I would call your vet asap and see what they recommend.

yay Jelly for your last day

masseuse- I am at work now but I will check it out when I get home!


----------



## em821

I just caught up to the posts!

Here are some wonderful bunny related product websites:

Oxbow's papaya tables are a must for bunnies. Their hay quality is the best available! The critter berries...good and healthy. 
http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=index

Love this site! I bought so much from them!
http://www.bunnybytes.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi

I used to get toys and misc. things from them. But they are more known for bunny-housing
http://www.petwerks.com/

They sale mostly dog related products. But their outdoor exercise pens are very high quality (better than the ones carried in the pet store) and perfect for bunny to 
play in. I have one for my bunnies.
http://www.digitpet.com/category.cfm?cid=1001,2006

*Omgblonde, Jelly and Kev:*
I just checked Oxbow&#8217;s website, they have international distributors to UK, Australia and Canada. http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=international

*Bella:*
Love your French purse. The only vernis item I have is a PDA case from many years ago, but it didn&#8217;t get much use b/f I abandoned my PDA. Does vernis gets scratched easily? I would love to get a vernis wallet SOON! But I have my eye on the Manhina XL!!

I would love to be part of RAOK next time!


----------



## em821

*Peaches and Kev:*
The scent pockets! Those need to be cleaned! Our HRS recom. every other month the bunnies receive a &#8220;tune-up&#8221; to try to catch problems early! The tune-up at home includes: check their nail (trim if long), ears, teeth, hocks, and cleaning genital pockets! I&#8217;m not proud, but the 7 years I have my bunnies, I have only cleaned the pockets 3 times myself. I take my bunnies to the HRS-shelter ~3~4 times a year for pockets cleaning.

*Peaches:*
When Allegra had her sugary, she didn&#8217;t have enough energy to eat her cecotropes. My vet gave me this supplement to feed to her. It&#8217;s a paste in a syringe (~20mL). I'm doing some search to look for it and post on here!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> So funny about the MAC trio - I knew that you loved MAC and I had a feeling you would want that Heatherette collabo, as everything was done in bright pink! So I knew that I had to get it for you asap. When I got to the MAC boutique though, I was torn between this one and the other palette, as you have blonde hair and fair colouring so either one would have looked good on you. After much debate, I figured that I would trust my gut and get you the one with the "funkier" colours - so glad I was right on!
> 
> Oh and Evander has the same blanket as Honey but in light blue! He loves it but he's not as cute as Honey when he uses it - it's basically his bed and he lies on top of it. Periodically he will try to "make" it with little success.
> 
> I can't wait to use the bunny pencil and leopard-print makeup cases! I am gonna be the only one in my class with a fuzzy white bunny pencil - so excited!



I did actually have a heart attack when the pink box fell out! Because I was going to buy the WHOLE Heatherette collection, but then I kept putting off ordering it and then it sold out so I was devastated! But if I picked one think of the collection it would def be that trio!!! Your gut is spot on! LOL

Hope you liked the Betsey stuff! I got some for myself too, haha! They even had a matching weekender suitcase thing!


----------



## omgblonde

Ok multiquote doesn't seem to be working so let me give this  a go.. LOL



bellapsyd said:


> arg. ok having camera issues...but here is one of my new loves. violette french purse!



OMG, LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!  I'm so tempted to jump on the LV band wagon here. I never used to be too keen on it, but I've seen SO many nice bags & accesories lately. I even like the speed now & I used to hate it, lol!

I think it's pointless me getting anything LV at the moment though.. every single person in my college.. no exageration.. carries a fake LV! So people would just assume mine was a fake too!



Peaches23 said:


> I was reading this on binkybunny.com is this true do you have to clean them?
> 
> *ANAL SCENT GLANDS (EEEYUCK!)
> *These are little slits located on either side of the genital mound. They are pretty well hidden, but once youve found them, you gently open and WHEW Stinky!  But don't worry, the smell quickly disappears.
> 
> This is where that disposable cup filled with lukewarm water and q-tips come in handy. I just place it right next to me and dip the q-tip into water and gently swab out the area.
> Check every month. You'll soon find that some bunnies build up a waxy substance very quickly while others only need cleaning a few times a year.



I've never done this! I might get the vet to do it next time he has his nails trimmed! I can't imagine Honey staying still enough to clean them out though.. he just doesn't trance at alllllll anymore!



bunnymasseuse said:


> I finally made it big time! Our rescue group was asked to do a series on How to Care for your Rabbit, let me know what you think!
> 
> http://www.monkeysee.com/bunnymasseuse


Wow, congrats!!! Looks really good, but will check it all out properly later!



em821 said:


> http://www.digitpet.com/category.cfm?cid=1001,2006*Omgblonde, Jelly and Kev:*
> I just checked Oxbows website, they have international distributors to UK, Australia and Canada. http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=international


Wow, thanks for the link! I'll check it out!


----------



## em821

*Peaches:*
How old is Sadie? Baby bunnies start to eat their bunny-mother's cecotropes after they open their eyes. I don't know why Sadie would not eat cecotropes when you offered to her. 

I think my vet gave "probiocin" to Allegra (another popular probiotic product is "bene-bac"). However, from what I just read, the effect of those beneficial bactieria to the rabbit's degestive system is still no known but at least no reported harm. I don't think there's a replacement or even a complete supplement for cecotropes. Call you vet to disguess this, and ways to get Sadie to eat them (mix with pellets?...a wild suggestion). It's very important for Sadie.

I found this and thought it explains rabbit poop much better!
"The Mystery of Rabbit Poop": http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> I just caught up to the posts!
> 
> Here are some wonderful bunny related product websites:
> 
> Oxbow's papaya tables are a must for bunnies. Their hay quality is the best available! The critter berries...good and healthy.
> http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=index
> 
> Love this site! I bought so much from them!
> http://www.bunnybytes.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi
> 
> I used to get toys and misc. things from them. But they are more known for bunny-housing
> http://www.petwerks.com/
> 
> They sale mostly dog related products. But their outdoor exercise pens are very high quality (better than the ones carried in the pet store) and perfect for bunny to
> play in. I have one for my bunnies.
> http://www.digitpet.com/category.cfm?cid=1001,2006
> 
> *Omgblonde, Jelly and Kev:*
> I just checked Oxbows website, they have international distributors to UK, Australia and Canada. http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=international
> 
> *Bella:*
> Love your French purse. The only vernis item I have is a PDA case from many years ago, but it didnt get much use b/f I abandoned my PDA. Does vernis gets scratched easily? I would love to get a vernis wallet SOON! But I have my eye on the Manhina XL!!
> 
> I would love to be part of RAOK next time!


 
Get the Mahina!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ugh Evander is sooo fat right now! I don't know what happened! I'm trying to put him on a diet of pellets, water, hay and veggies only, but he gets so mad! I am not even going to attempt to clean his anal glands until he's in a better mood!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ it's actually better to cut out the pellets completely.  try a diet of only timothy hay and greens (and water).  it'll be hard, but think of it this way: you're helping him live much much longer


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> kav- that sucks that you can't get a lot of the stuff for your bunny!  I think that wood would still be ok?!  b/c the only thing it said was about bark in remedies.  And the dried hay would be ok and I also think the dried fruit without skin or nuts would be fine... there are still some options just don't get the stuff with seeds or skin like those treatsticks.
> 
> about the anal glads-  I just found that on the website and wondered... lets wait and see what the other bunny owners say.



Australian customs are a PITA. It's basically no plant parts. So the hay will definitely be a big no no. I would get all the wooden chew toys for Shadow but they're out too. That being said there is still a lot of stuff that I can get.

So glad to discover this site... with your recommendation of course!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^I didn't know about the anal glands either, until Bella mentioned that her bunnies get theirs cleaned at the spa! I don't know if Evander will let me touch them! Gross!
> 
> Must check that website out. I have to check the restrictions from Canadian customs but I know they aren't as strict as Aus - I tried to send some meds to my sister in Sydney (she's on an exchange there) and couldn't! They are quite strict about animal, plant and food products, but UK is the same.
> 
> Back to stupid work today. It's my last week though - yay! Then it's off to find an apartment across the country. Thankfully lots of listings I found allow pets!



Yeah meds are a no no. It's so strict here. Strictest in the world in my opinion but I've only been to the UK when I was younger, can't really remember much.

Oh and YAY! You're taking Evander?


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> another thing I noticed that sadie doesn't really eat that poop she's suppost to (ceyotrypes??!!)  I tried to offer it to her several times and it doesn't work, maybe because she's a baby?!  any who... what kind of supplement do you reccommend?



That's no good... Bunny has to eat her soft poo.  I remember you posting about this before. How long has this been going on? Cos Shadow did the same for about a week or 2. He was about 1-2 months old? He's just over 3 now. I didn't do anything and the problem fixed itself. No idea when it comes to supplements.


----------



## caruava

bunnymasseuse said:


> I finally made it big time!  Our rescue group was asked to do a series on How to Care for your Rabbit, let me know what you think!
> 
> http://www.monkeysee.com/bunnymasseuse



The site is GREAT! Gonna try it out myself. Oh and I love the name of the site: monkeysee.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> I just caught up to the posts!
> 
> Here are some wonderful bunny related product websites:
> 
> Oxbow's papaya tables are a must for bunnies. Their hay quality is the best available! The critter berries...good and healthy.
> http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=index
> 
> Love this site! I bought so much from them!
> http://www.bunnybytes.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi
> 
> I used to get toys and misc. things from them. But they are more known for bunny-housing
> http://www.petwerks.com/
> 
> They sale mostly dog related products. But their outdoor exercise pens are very high quality (better than the ones carried in the pet store) and perfect for bunny to
> play in. I have one for my bunnies.
> http://www.digitpet.com/category.cfm?cid=1001,2006
> 
> *Omgblonde, Jelly and Kev:*
> I just checked Oxbow&#8217;s website, they have international distributors to UK, Australia and Canada. http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=international
> 
> *Bella:*
> Love your French purse. The only vernis item I have is a PDA case from many years ago, but it didn&#8217;t get much use b/f I abandoned my PDA. Does vernis gets scratched easily? I would love to get a vernis wallet SOON! But I have my eye on the Manhina XL!!
> 
> I would love to be part of RAOK next time!



Thanks *em821*, I'll check that out!

(Realised the distributor is in QUeensland. Very odd, bunnies are illegal pets there!)


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ it's actually better to cut out the pellets completely. try a diet of only timothy hay and greens (and water). it'll be hard, but think of it this way: you're helping him live much much longer


 

AHHHH he is going to kill me!!! It's so hard to say no to that cute (super-round) little face! 

Kav I am going to try and take Evander. I *think* they have an exotic vet in the city where I'm moving to too, which is a very good sign. I'm very worried about bringing him on a plane though. His breed is quite skittish - sometimes he panics when I bring him downstairs to the laundry room in the basement of my apartment building! In fact, he freaked out on the deck outside, because it was unfamiliar!


----------



## caruava

That's what I have heard about the nethies. Kinda why I got a mini-lop cos they're not as skittish apparently? From what I can tell he's been good, took him to the vet, no problems at all. I really hope it works out and that you can take him with you. I'd definitely do what *bella* said, cutting out the pellets. Shadow eats pellets really quick. I really limit how much I give him cos my theory is, if he's that hungry he can eat the hay which is better for him anyway. He's just greedy otherwise.

Oh and did I tell you that I tried the banana? He loves it! I think his fav is definitely apple and watermelon though.


----------



## caruava

Oh and are small bunny breeds or bunnies in general considered 'exotic'?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ bunnies in general.  everything but dogs and cats are considered exotic actually

how'd the apt hunt go Jelly?


----------



## Peaches23

em821 said:


> *Peaches:*
> How old is Sadie? Baby bunnies start to eat their bunny-mother's cecotropes after they open their eyes. I don't know why Sadie would not eat cecotropes when you offered to her.
> 
> I think my vet gave "probiocin" to Allegra (another popular probiotic product is "bene-bac"). However, from what I just read, the effect of those beneficial bactieria to the rabbit's degestive system is still no known but at least no reported harm. I don't think there's a replacement or even a complete supplement for cecotropes. Call you vet to disguess this, and ways to get Sadie to eat them (mix with pellets?...a wild suggestion). It's very important for Sadie.
> 
> I found this and thought it explains rabbit poop much better!
> "The Mystery of Rabbit Poop": http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html


 

Sadie is 7 weeks old I haven't offered her any lately but it seems like she doesn't have as much in her cage...I will try to offer her some again today when I get home... Unfortunately I don't have a local vet that deals with rabbits or small animals to call.

Another question what fresh veggies/fruit and dry are good for rabbits? I have only been feeding sadie carrots and apples and how many of these should I give her a week/day?  I have only been giving her one small baby carrot every other day


----------



## caruava

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but carrots and apples are more like treat veggies. She should be eating more greens. Shadow loves bak choy, rocquette (spelling?), spinach and celery leaves. I do give him carrot and apple, just not as much (small amounts of apple, slightly more carrot).

With younger bunnies I find that if you give them too much their tiny tummies can get upset easily. I started out with small small amounts of greens a couple of times a day. Hope that helps, the other ladies will be able to give you better advice I'm sure.

Oh and avoid lettuce and brocolli.


----------



## Peaches23

when I bought her all they said was to give her carrots and apples no lettuce or celery or cabbage or broccoli...so I figured that all lettuce things were out


----------



## bellapsyd

no carrots and apples!  those are treats!  I'm sure when em come sback she can give you a detailed list of foods.  But I know baby bunnies can have pellets and alfalfa hay too a little. here is an interesting feeding link
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf


----------



## em821

Jelly:
I think I&#8217;ll get the Mahina in white. But I just got 2 Gucci bags and a wallet (sale got me!), plus the Hawaii trip later in the summer&#8230;I'll have to wait&#8230;so my DH don&#8217;t take my cc away!:shame:

Water, hay (no alfafa) and fresh veggies are must for healthy bunnies. House rabbits (low stress) do not need pellets at all! Eliminating pellets completely will be hard in the beginning, but you can try to reduce the amount of pellets that you feed him slowly. I feed my guys a small amount of pellets twice a day, so they &#8220;think&#8221; they are getting 2 feeding instead of one but with actually less pellets total! One problem of being over-wt is arthritis. Also, when you give him too much pellets, his belly is too full to eat hay. Without the fiber (from hay) their digestive system would not function correctly. 

Good luck for apt hunting! Def. Go for a bunny-friendly apt!


----------



## em821

Peaches:
It&#8217;s very important to find a &#8220;good&#8221; exotic vet *plus* a good emergency vet for Sadie b/f she has any issue. The interview can take a while if you don&#8217;t have a local shelter specialized in rabbits there to provide you with a list of qualified vets. Rabbits can be harmed or killed by a vet that&#8217;s not familiar with rabbits. 

7 weeks is very young to be separate from the mother! A lot places sale rabbits that are only 5 wks old, very sad. Bunny babies wean at 4~6wks of age, but does not meant that they should be away from their mother. As the babies begin to wean (~4~6wks), they&#8217;ll develop the adult pH (1~2), this is a critical stage. The mother&#8217;s cecotropes introduces the necessary adult flora into the baby&#8217;s gastro-intestinal tract (essential to digest solid food). Babies mostly weaned completely at 8 wks. 

A diet that&#8217;s low in fiber and high in grain/protein is bad for adult rabbits, but is particularly *bad* for weanlings. The lack of fiber slows down the gut motility which gives a perfect environment for the bad bacteria to grow&#8230;applies to both adult and baby. 

For Sadie, don&#8217;t give any fruit and grain treats b/f 12 wks of age. At 7 wks, you don&#8217;t want to give her too much veggies, if you do, start slowly. One type at a time for 3 days, and monitor her poops to see the particular veggie is ok with her system. She should always have fresh water, alfafa hay, alfafa pellets, one papaya tablet (sugar removed) a day, and veggies in small quantities and one type at a time.


----------



## Peaches23

I think the place that I got my chinchilla fixed at deals with rabbits so i'll have to keep their number handy it is 30 mins away from my house.

Sadie eats 98% of her hay before she even touches her pellets and she may only eat a few...How much of the veggies should I give her to begin with like one leaf of something or cube a day for 3 days and watch her poop?

Then when she gets 12 weeks old start giving her a variety of veggies like a 1/2 cup a day or so?  She's only suppost to get 3 lbs total as an adult.


----------



## em821

That's great she has no trouble eating hay at all! Provide hay as she eats them up, hay is unlimited! Big pile of hay!

For when Sadie is *adult *(full wt): The recom. quantities for 3lb bunny is ¾ cup (chopped veggies, loosely packed). This also might be different from each source. You don&#8217;t have to measure her veggie all the time, just until you get a feeling how much salad to give her. The ¾ cup is only a recom. amount, so you&#8217;ll have to adj base on her being over-wt/under-wt, and dep. on her activity level and what else you give her (such as pellets, treats).

Now, at *7 wks old*, fresh water and unlimited hay, most say unlimited pellets is ok for baby too, and begin her with one type of veggie at a time. 
For veggie, give her one type of veggie for 3~4days (enough days) to monitor her poops. If all is well, try a 2nd type of veggie for 3~4 days and repeat. If her poops start to look runny after 24hrs, then remove that veggie from the list and do not con&#8217;t to give that to her. The &#8220;small amount&#8221; is only approx&#8230;. i.e. ~2 stalks of cilantro, or ¼ of the romain leaf, 1~1.5 inch of chopped celery&#8230;etc once a day. No set amount, but should not be too much that she gets full and not eat her hay or cause trouble.  

When she has gone through a selection of veggies (does not matter is she is 12 wks for not), give a mixture of at lease 3 different types of veggies a day. A good mixture would be 1 crunch, 2 leafy. One of those 3 should contain vitamin A. Just remember, anytime you want to add a new veggie to the list, start slow and small amount.

The 12 wk old one, only refer to treats! *So no grain treats and fruit treats b/f 12 wk old*! Don&#8217;t worry, most bunnies will think that their fresh veggies and papaya tables are treats! 

Another thing that just occurred to me, now that I now a little bit more, you probably don&#8217;t need to worry too much about her cecotropes. As a baby bunny, if you have been giving her high sugar/starch/carbohydrate diet (carrot, apple, grain and treats) she&#8216;ll produce an excess amount of cecotropes, which might explain those uneaten ones.


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> no carrots and apples! those are treats! I'm sure when em come sback she can give you a detailed list of foods. But I know baby bunnies can have pellets and alfalfa hay too a little. here is an interesting feeding link
> http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf


 
Bella:
A great link! 

Introduce your bunnies to a variety of veggies early on is good. Since they are just like kids and can get picky and they'll teach you to only feed them the ones they LOVE!

Here's another link: 
http://www.coloradohrs.com/articles/diet_veggies_generic.asp
This includes safe vegatables, the ones cause bloating in large quantities, and the ones that should not be given. Print this out (nice pdf version) and keep it handy!


----------



## jellybebe

Wow strange the last time Evander had stasis, the vet told us that the only food he needed was pelleted food! I didn't 100% believe him, now I know it isn't true! Funny enough he will only eat his pellets as a last resort, so if I stop feeding them to him he won't really care too much.

Ew guess who had his anal glands cleaned out last night! I'm soooo glad I did it and although it wasn't pleasant for either of us, Evander was really confused at first (I've never touched him "down there") but then I'm pretty sure he was glad I did that! He immediately started washing himself down there and probably felt embarrassed that he had missed so much! He was cuddling and snuggling with me soon after that. Usually he stays angry for hours. It was sooo funny. 

Haven't started apt hunting yet, just looking at listings for now. I'm trying to fly out to Montreal around the beginning of July, then I'll drive or take the train to Ontario from there. Stupid gas prices though!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Jelly:
> I think I&#8217;ll get the Mahina in white. But I just got 2 Gucci bags and a wallet (sale got me!), plus the Hawaii trip later in the summer&#8230;I'll have to wait&#8230;so my DH don&#8217;t take my cc away!:shame:
> 
> Water, hay (no alfafa) and fresh veggies are must for healthy bunnies. House rabbits (low stress) do not need pellets at all! Eliminating pellets completely will be hard in the beginning, but you can try to reduce the amount of pellets that you feed him slowly. I feed my guys a small amount of pellets twice a day, so they &#8220;think&#8221; they are getting 2 feeding instead of one but with actually less pellets total! One problem of being over-wt is arthritis. Also, when you give him too much pellets, his belly is too full to eat hay. Without the fiber (from hay) their digestive system would not function correctly.
> 
> Good luck for apt hunting! Def. Go for a bunny-friendly apt!


 
Thanks for the tips! I really need to figure out how to make him eat more hay. He only likes it when it's freshly out of the bag and in his litterbox. I leave it around the house for him and he barely touches it, only when he goes in his litterbox. 

I love the Mahina but it can get very heavy. I'm only warning you right now because I've hurt my shoulder (probably from carrying such heavy bags) and can't use shoulder bags right now! 

Aww Evander was only 7 wks old when I got him! He was so tiny and SKINNY!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Wow strange the last time Evander had stasis, the vet told us that the only food he needed was pelleted food! I didn't 100% believe him, now I know it isn't true! Funny enough he will only eat his pellets as a last resort, so if I stop feeding them to him he won't really care too much.
> 
> Ew guess who had his anal glands cleaned out last night! I'm soooo glad I did it and although it wasn't pleasant for either of us, Evander was really confused at first (I've never touched him "down there") but then I'm pretty sure he was glad I did that! He immediately started washing himself down there and probably felt embarrassed that he had missed so much! He was cuddling and snuggling with me soon after that. Usually he stays angry for hours. It was sooo funny.
> 
> Haven't started apt hunting yet, just looking at listings for now. I'm trying to fly out to Montreal around the beginning of July, then I'll drive or take the train to Ontario from there. Stupid gas prices though!


 
Good job for cleaning his glands! Bunnies loves after tune-up sessions!



jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the tips! I really need to figure out how to make him eat more hay. He only likes it when it's freshly out of the bag and in his litterbox. I leave it around the house for him and he barely touches it, only when he goes in his litterbox.
> 
> I love the Mahina but it can get very heavy. I'm only warning you right now because I've hurt my shoulder (probably from carrying such heavy bags) and can't use shoulder bags right now!
> 
> Aww Evander was only 7 wks old when I got him! He was so tiny and SKINNY!


 
Oh no! Mahina is heavy? The XL one? What about the small one? I have not see it in person...afraid to get to close to it.... I don't like heavy bags either. I was hoping to get Mahina in white to replace my Marc Jacobs white bag, which is very heavy!


----------



## omgblonde

How did you clean them Jelly? Did you lay him down/tranced?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi Finally got my internet working after 2 hours of trying to read the registration info and figure it out in italian.  My car battery is dead and I took it to the shop for a recharge when I got in yesterday and it should be ready tomorrow.  My neighbor took me to the pet shop where I bought Luigi.  They have no timothy hay only alpine so I had to get it.  He ate it but his poop was mushy yesterday .  It is back to normal now.  I smuggled in a ziploc bag of his US food to mix with new italian food.  They were out of his favorite italian food also until next week so I had to buy something else.  I put some of the new stuff in and he turned his nose up and walked away.  

He did ok flying.  So many people wanted to pet him and take pictures of him lol.  I opened the carrier one time on the plane and he flew out and jumped in my arms.  He wanted to be held and petted.  He did not eat much or drink much during the flight.  There was only a couple pee stains and about 10 poops! I think he was very angry at me.   I have to take him in soon for his myxie shot and I may see about the anal glands.  I did not know this was required.  I used to get  sick when my guinea had anal glands that had to be expressed every day or two.   It smelled sooooo bad!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Good job for cleaning his glands! Bunnies loves after tune-up sessions!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Mahina is heavy? The XL one? What about the small one? I have not see it in person...afraid to get to close to it.... I don't like heavy bags either. I was hoping to get Mahina in white to replace my Marc Jacobs white bag, which is very heavy!


 
Mahina is not super heavy but if you carry a lot of things it gets very heavy! I don't carry a lot with me but for some reason my bag feels pretty heavy - a wallet, a mini pochette for makeup, keys, cell phone, small agenda, pen, lint brush, small hand cream and I think that's it! I prefer the XL over the XS but you should peek in the Mahina club in the LV subforum to see if you like the XS better! 

IF - glad to hear you and Luigi made it back to Italy safely! Did all your stuff get there too? Poor Luigi was probably so scared on the plane! The air pressure probably bothered his ears. 

Omgblonde - I just held him upside-down between my legs (I had a blanket on my lap) and spread his legs! He kept trying to flip back over but I wouldn't let him run away! He doesn't trance well at all either, but he will "freeze" when he's really upset.


----------



## bellapsyd

how's Italy IF?  did living there help you to become fluent in italian?  I really want to pick up Italian.  Took some in college, but no where near proficient.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Well I am  not proficient but I can get my point across usually . I have not been here that long since hubby was deployed last may and I went to the us to stay for a while.  I have picked up a lot from just shopping visiting places and having italian friends who speak english also.  I can understand what they are saying most of the time but I do not speak it well.  I will probably take a class to help.  Alot of words are similar to english but end in an I or A or O.   What confuses me all the time is the noun before the adjective.    It is nice here lots of people out. Great place in the summer.  I wish my ac in the house and the car worked but when it gets fixed it should be great lol.  

Oh cognilio is rabbit in italian you do not pronounce the g.


----------



## ItalianFashion

haha look at the new Gucci tote for fall

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-08/handbags/#0-477869-207775FT0SZ8419


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL!!!  Can't say I would buy that....


----------



## jellybebe

Ha ha I didn't know that was how you say rabbit in Italian! I find it's a lot like French, but lapin =/= cognilio! 

My mom calls the bunny "too-too" because that's how you say "bunny" in Chinese. "Rabbit" is a little more difficult to explain, it's more like "too-zhe".


----------



## penance

whenever my mom comes over to my house, I always say "bunny" in chinese and my mom screams "don't let him near me"  it's a bunny - he's gentle and kind 75% of the time lol


----------



## bellapsyd

too- too is bunny in chinese?  soooo cute!  I want to name a bunny that now, lol


----------



## pond23

I love the Chinese word for bunny - "too too"! It captures the cute essence of bunnies.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha I didn't know that was how you say rabbit in Italian! I find it's a lot like French, but lapin =/= cognilio!
> 
> My mom calls the bunny "too-too" because that's how you say "bunny" in Chinese. "Rabbit" is a little more difficult to explain, it's more like "too-zhe".



I get what you mean. I'm Chinese too. "Too-too" not pronounced exactly like the english words is just so cute and as *pond* said really captures how cute bunnies really are.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> haha look at the new Gucci tote for fall
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-08/handbags/#0-477869-207775FT0SZ8419



Gucci's got this season all wrong imo...


----------



## ItalianFashion

I know kav what happened. The bags are horrible for fall. Studs and tapestry   I am not liking these bags .  Makes me so sad I was hoping for some cute things.  The only thing I l really like are the guccissima hearts under small accessories.


----------



## Peaches23

em821 said:


> That's great she has no trouble eating hay at all! Provide hay as she eats them up, hay is unlimited! Big pile of hay!
> 
> For when Sadie is *adult *(full wt): The recom. quantities for 3lb bunny is ¾ cup (chopped veggies, loosely packed). This also might be different from each source. You don&#8217;t have to measure her veggie all the time, just until you get a feeling how much salad to give her. The ¾ cup is only a recom. amount, so you&#8217;ll have to adj base on her being over-wt/under-wt, and dep. on her activity level and what else you give her (such as pellets, treats).
> 
> Now, at *7 wks old*, fresh water and unlimited hay, most say unlimited pellets is ok for baby too, and begin her with one type of veggie at a time.
> For veggie, give her one type of veggie for 3~4days (enough days) to monitor her poops. If all is well, try a 2nd type of veggie for 3~4 days and repeat. If her poops start to look runny after 24hrs, then remove that veggie from the list and do not con&#8217;t to give that to her. The &#8220;small amount&#8221; is only approx&#8230;. i.e. ~2 stalks of cilantro, or ¼ of the romain leaf, 1~1.5 inch of chopped celery&#8230;etc once a day. No set amount, but should not be too much that she gets full and not eat her hay or cause trouble.
> 
> When she has gone through a selection of veggies (does not matter is she is 12 wks for not), give a mixture of at lease 3 different types of veggies a day. A good mixture would be 1 crunch, 2 leafy. One of those 3 should contain vitamin A. Just remember, anytime you want to add a new veggie to the list, start slow and small amount.
> 
> The 12 wk old one, only refer to treats! *So no grain treats and fruit treats b/f 12 wk old*! Don&#8217;t worry, most bunnies will think that their fresh veggies and papaya tables are treats!
> 
> Another thing that just occurred to me, now that I now a little bit more, you probably don&#8217;t need to worry too much about her cecotropes. As a baby bunny, if you have been giving her high sugar/starch/carbohydrate diet (carrot, apple, grain and treats) she&#8216;ll produce an excess amount of cecotropes, which might explain those uneaten ones.


 
Thank you soooo much!!! you are such a big help!! I offered Sadie a very small basil leaf yesterday and she just turned her nose up... I am going to try spinach tonight


----------



## bellapsyd

^spinach isn't the healthiest either (too much calcium).  Bunnies diets are sooo delicate!


----------



## Peaches23

bellapsyd said:


> ^spinach isn't the healthiest either (too much calcium). Bunnies diets are sooo delicate!


 
LOL I noticed...I guess i'llsome kind of lettuce out of the spring mix salad I think it has dandelion and beet greens in it (I printed out that Feeding the house rabbit literature and keep referring to it lol)


----------



## omgblonde

Hope you had a safe flight IF! Hope it wasn't too stressful for Luigi!

I kind of like this bag..minus the tassels
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-08/handbags/#0-477877-207301ECU7Z1000


----------



## em821

*IF:*
Good to hear that both you and Luigi are doing well. It might take a little while for Luigi to adjust after traveling, just give him plenty of hay and veggies. 

I agreeGuccis this fall/winter collection isnt very attractive. But I kind like the new Pelham and the jockey

*Jelly:*
Thanks for the warning and Ill def. peek in the Mahina club. I like how XL looks better than XS. I hope I can see those two in personor should I? 

*Peaches:*
Im glad to be able to help! Oh-Oh wont eat basil either while Petunia LOVES basil! Keep in mind that bunnies are Masters at training human to only offer them the things they love so we dont offend them! Here are some veggies that most bunnies like: parsley, cilantro, carrot top (the green), and romain. You might have better success with those in the beginning as she learn to trust your taste! Spinach is high in calcium, but ok in small amount. Hold off spinach for a little while, b/c alfafa (the baby pellets and hay) is already high in calcium so she getting plenty.


----------



## em821

Oh! Im Chinese too! Im from Taiwan.
My cousins first bunny was named wellsimply too-too! 

When I adopted my first bunny, my cousins girlfriend (shes from Taiwan and speaks Taiwanese) commended on his color is all "black" = Oh-Oh. The sound of "black" in Taiwanese sound cute to me (I dont speak Taiwanese at all), so I named my bunny .....Oh-Oh!.hahaso creative!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh I love your stories *em!*

I want to add that bunnies also seem to really like mint leaves, all forms of parsely (flat, curly), red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, boston heads of lettuce (the minis).  hopefully that gives you some more choices *peaches!

*ladies, I've been taking a break from bags and cheating with designer jeans!  I found a forum like this only it is stictly for designer jeans (divided into separate forums for each brand)....I've been using it to buy SFAM and COH off ebay like crazy at amazing prices!  Thank god I'm not head over heels for any bags at the moment....my bank account is angry! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh jeans are great too! I like R&Rs and TRs but I want to try Naked & Famous - ever heard of them? I like Tsubis too.

I'd say that I've been cheating with shoes lately. I have been buying lots of pairs. I am going to try and pick up a pair of jelly gladiators within the next few days.

Hey Em my mom is from Taiwan so I grew up hearing both mandarin and cantonese. BTW I only gave the mandarin pronounciation for "rabbit" hee hee. But that is all my parents call any bunny (too-too), they never call them by any other name. They somehow expect every bunny to respond to that name too, but the funny thing is that they do!

I think you should check out the Mahina XL in person! It's definitely a bag you must see and try on for yourself to decide if you really like it. Warning: the leather is superb!


----------



## jellybebe

Peaches23 said:


> Thank you soooo much!!! you are such a big help!! I offered Sadie a very small basil leaf yesterday and she just turned her nose up... I am going to try spinach tonight


 
No basil or other fancy herbs for Evander either. He likes purple romaine best!


----------



## omgblonde

As long as you don't abandon us for denim bunny lovers Bella!

I bought some SFAM jeans a few months ago, omg they look amazing on! I ended up returning them though!


----------



## bellapsyd

no abandoning. bags are my favorite and you guys are my online "family" (my BF makes fun of me for this!).

omgblonde- why did you return them?


----------



## omgblonde

Woo, good to hear!! Haha, love the 'online family' term.. so true!

I returned them because I couldn't justify the price considering I'm trying to drop a dress size or two.. once I reach my goal I'm definately going to re-buy them though.. they fit amazingly!


----------



## Peaches23

bella- I tried 4 different types of lettuce for sadie today and she didn't want any of them!! LOL I ended up trying the leaves off of the celery and she ate that.


----------



## jellybebe

^Carrot tops are good too sometimes.

Well I wrapped up my last day at work today! Two of my coworkers went out for lunch with me and got me cards and flowers. It was also one of their birthdays so we kind of celebrated both. Well, that is one thing that is wrapped up now - onto the next!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay jelly!!!

peaches- try mint leaves!  mine also love dandelion greens


----------



## omgblonde

Awww yay Jelly!!!

Ohhh how annoying, I just got out-bid on a Dior bag on ebay in the last second


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ugh I HATE that. just happened to me too.  Kim Kardashian has a cute dior saddle bag (army print) up


----------



## jellybebe

^So "celebrities" actually sell their stuff on ebay too?

What kind of bag was it Omgblonde? I don't know much about Dior anymore.


----------



## bellapsyd

lol, guess so!


----------



## omgblonde

Ohhh I have that Kim K bag in my watch list haha!

I'm not sure the name of the bag but it was this one..






I just won some Dior Airspeed sunglasses though, woo! Will post pics when they arrive!

I managed to trance Honey today.. got a quick picture before he wriggled off!! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg that is soo cute!  I love little bunny mouths!


----------



## jellybebe

Ah ha ha Honey looks so cute! 

I'm planning to get some more shoes today - jelly gladiator sandals! Not sure what colour - either pink or silver. I'm also shopping for a new laptop! I want a pink Sony Vaio! Anyone have a Sony Vaio? 

So Bella are you going to Cali for the summer?


----------



## bellapsyd

going to our HRS bunny picnic today!  hopefully I'll have some cute pics to post!  I LOVE the pink vaios!!!!

No cali- they called and said enrollment was down and couldn't fill my position. I guess it was a blessing in disguise.... I am doing my internship apps this summer however- I'll let you guys know my final states soon!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly sandals for Jelly!! haha love it. Ohhh the pink vaios look really good! I was looking at them at first but went with a mac book. Kind of wish I stayed with windows though!

Have fun at the bunny picnic Bella!!


----------



## babylicious

been so busy, gotta catch up now! oh and *em821*, i went to maui and oahu.


----------



## Peaches23

wanna hear something funny my neighbors brought over lettuce from their garden and sadie will eat that lettuce but she won't eat the same type of lettuce from the grocery store! LOL she knows the good stuff!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha that is funny! Evander eats only organic veggies! They are true gourmets!

OMG so I went shopping to try on the jelly gladiator sandals and I am officially giving up on gladiator sandals - they don't suit my feet or something. The pink looked really strange against my skin tone too. But I did find a pair of my HG CLs! My city has a really crappy selection of CLs so imagine my shock and joy when I found my new babies - black patent VPs with black tips! My true HGs would be black (kid or patent) with pewter tips, but like I said, no selection in my city so I grabbed them before someone else could! They are soooo much more comfy than my Architeks! I know they aren't really practical for med school but I love them and I will totally rock them all summer! Bella gotta see yours! They also had a pair of tiger print VPs that were a really dark, sparkly, subtle tiger print - absolutely TDF but they were $895, which is kinda crazy.

Oh yes and I think that I will be getting the pink Sony Vaio! I like it a lot, the sound is good, I can buy a large-capacity battery, it comes with a webcam and it's a lot faster than my computer now! Best of all, it's pink!!! The only thing I don't like about it is the setup of the keys - each row has a gap between it rather than the keys all being sort of smooshed together, which is what I'm used to. However, I think they are laid out like that for easier cleaning. The keyboard is silver (I think), which was a nice touch. Best of all, it costs less than most of my bags!

PS. I will post pics of my shoes when my bf gets home - can't take pics of my legs myself!


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> wanna hear something funny my neighbors brought over lettuce from their garden and sadie will eat that lettuce but she won't eat the same type of lettuce from the grocery store! LOL she knows the good stuff!



Someone correct me if I am wrong, I thought lettuce was bad for bunnies?


----------



## caruava

Can't wait for pics *jelly*! Oh and *omg* honey looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- iceburg lettuce is bad, but romaine, red leaf, green leaf, etc. is good

jelly- I have pictures to upload- I took them, just haven't gotten around to uploading!  I wore my nude declics out tonight!

*warning sad bunny story:*

picnic was so sad today.  This family set up their bunnies next to us and we were holding their rex named Sunshine.  He was so cute.  then they put him in the pen with his "wife" and after a few seconds of playing he started seizing and passed away.  The grief these people felt was horrible.  I started crying.  Losing a pet is awful, and what an awful thing to have happen at the bunny picnic.I just kept thinking about it all day.  I so wish I could have comforted them somehow.  I told the family how sorry I was and showed them my necklace (I had a professional photo of Frankie and Chester engraved onto a white gold heart that I always wear after Frankie passed) and told them the awful story of Frankie's death, but I know nothing makes people feel better.  I really think that I am going to get a certificate in pet bereavement after I get my doctorate. I think I can be of service in that area, there is a real need.  Just to add to the sad (sorry- I need to vent, these things have been bumming me all day), the wild bunnies that live in my BF's backyard had babies and they have found 2 of them dead in the last 2 days.  One with a broken leg and another with nothing visibly wrong.  They asked me if I knew why, but I can't figure it out.  Their lawn has no chemicals and the bunnies were not attacked by wild animals.  I think these are the babies of the cute pair I told you guys about that play the hopping game.
*
end stories*

I did manage to snag some sweet bunny gear.  A bunny key, that I am going to have our house key imprinted on, a ceramic food bowl with a bunny on it,  a book on the love and strength of rabbits, some willow chew toys, and a pin that says "I love my bunnies".


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG I can't believe that happened right there at the picnic! Was he sick or anything? Was it too hot? That is waaaay too sad! Are you feeling ok?


----------



## shewolfy12

Hello bunny ladies! 
I must say that this thread is very active! So I dipped in and am thinking about getting a few bunnies. My sister used to breed French Lops a LONG time ago. I love Lops. Can you give me the "low down" on Lops and also Angora? I love big fat bunnies, I wonder if these 2 get pretty big? I need some good advice...


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> kav- iceburg lettuce is bad, but romaine, red leaf, green leaf, etc. is good
> 
> jelly- I have pictures to upload- I took them, just haven't gotten around to uploading!  I wore my nude declics out tonight!
> 
> *warning sad bunny story:*
> 
> picnic was so sad today.  This family set up their bunnies next to us and we were holding their rex named Sunshine.  He was so cute.  then they put him in the pen with his "wife" and after a few seconds of playing he started seizing and passed away.  The grief these people felt was horrible.  I started crying.  Losing a pet is awful, and what an awful thing to have happen at the bunny picnic.I just kept thinking about it all day.  I so wish I could have comforted them somehow.  I told the family how sorry I was and showed them my necklace (I had a professional photo of Frankie and Chester engraved onto a white gold heart that I always wear after Frankie passed) and told them the awful story of Frankie's death, but I know nothing makes people feel better.  I really think that I am going to get a certificate in pet bereavement after I get my doctorate. I think I can be of service in that area, there is a real need.  Just to add to the sad (sorry- I need to vent, these things have been bumming me all day), the wild bunnies that live in my BF's backyard had babies and they have found 2 of them dead in the last 2 days.  One with a broken leg and another with nothing visibly wrong.  They asked me if I knew why, but I can't figure it out.  Their lawn has no chemicals and the bunnies were not attacked by wild animals.  I think these are the babies of the cute pair I told you guys about that play the hopping game.
> *
> end stories*
> 
> I did manage to snag some sweet bunny gear.  A bunny key, that I am going to have our house key imprinted on, a ceramic food bowl with a bunny on it,  a book on the love and strength of rabbits, some willow chew toys, and a pin that says "I love my bunnies".



That's such a sad story... I'm sure that you telling the story of Frankie's passing would have consoled them. I would have been consoled if it were me. I know it's hard and that you can't stop thinking about it, I couldn't stop thinking about Shadow's daddy getting killed. 

And thanks for the lettuce tip. I never knew that. I've been avoiding all lettuce. Now I know. And my 2 cents on the certificate in pet bereavement, I never knew that was such a thing but I think it is a great idea. You are already so knowledgeable in the animal area, adding this on would be great.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha Peaches! Rabbits are so prissy.. only the best for them! 

Oh wow Jelly!! Can't wait for the CL pics! They sound hot. I'm dying to get my hands on some CL's but I don't have ANY stores near me that stock them! My feet are weird too so I don't want to risk ordering online! I might get some when I'm in London in September!

Bella - OMG, that story is so sad! Poor family.  Hope your doing ok to Bella, it must of been really upsetting for you too. What a sad setting for it to happen in though.  

Shewolfy - welcome to the thread! I have a lop and he is massive! The size of a small cat! LOL he looks a lot smaller in pictures than he does in real life!


----------



## Peaches23

bellapsyd said:


> kav- iceburg lettuce is bad, but romaine, red leaf, green leaf, etc. is good
> 
> jelly- I have pictures to upload- I took them, just haven't gotten around to uploading! I wore my nude declics out tonight!
> 
> *warning sad bunny story:*
> 
> picnic was so sad today. This family set up their bunnies next to us and we were holding their rex named Sunshine. He was so cute. then they put him in the pen with his "wife" and after a few seconds of playing he started seizing and passed away. The grief these people felt was horrible. I started crying. Losing a pet is awful, and what an awful thing to have happen at the bunny picnic.I just kept thinking about it all day. I so wish I could have comforted them somehow. I told the family how sorry I was and showed them my necklace (I had a professional photo of Frankie and Chester engraved onto a white gold heart that I always wear after Frankie passed) and told them the awful story of Frankie's death, but I know nothing makes people feel better. I really think that I am going to get a certificate in pet bereavement after I get my doctorate. I think I can be of service in that area, there is a real need. Just to add to the sad (sorry- I need to vent, these things have been bumming me all day), the wild bunnies that live in my BF's backyard had babies and they have found 2 of them dead in the last 2 days. One with a broken leg and another with nothing visibly wrong. They asked me if I knew why, but I can't figure it out. Their lawn has no chemicals and the bunnies were not attacked by wild animals. I think these are the babies of the cute pair I told you guys about that play the hopping game.
> 
> *end stories*
> 
> I did manage to snag some sweet bunny gear. A bunny key, that I am going to have our house key imprinted on, a ceramic food bowl with a bunny on it, a book on the love and strength of rabbits, some willow chew toys, and a pin that says "I love my bunnies".


 
What a very sad story


----------



## caruava

shewolfy12 said:


> Hello bunny ladies!
> I must say that this thread is very active! So I dipped in and am thinking about getting a few bunnies. My sister used to breed French Lops a LONG time ago. I love Lops. Can you give me the "low down" on Lops and also Angora? I love big fat bunnies, I wonder if these 2 get pretty big? I need some good advice...



Hi there, I don't know anything about angoras but I do know certain breeds of lops get pretty big. *bella* would probably know. And I know that *jelly* has a tiny litle nethie. I have the smallest breed of lop, a mini lop (as they call them here, might be known as something else depending on where you're from). Big bunnies are gorgeous! So much to cuddle!


----------



## shewolfy12

Thanks for the advice! Which type of Lop usually gets large? They are so cute and when I was little we had a few. Our dog died a few weeks ago and we were never able to get any because he used to go NUTS when he'd see one. We had bought one for my daughter but the dog cried for 24 hours straight!


----------



## bellapsyd

shewolfy- there are some giant breeds of rabbits out there.  their temperaments are usually like dogs.  Make sure if you get a bunny you feed it the proper diet and don't try to make it "fat" as that can lead to a quick,early,painful death.  Check with the california house rabbit society's webpage- they should have a page on the different breeds.  Even better yet- call around to some of the local shelters and describe what you are looking for- they will be able to help you find an adoptable rabbit matching your requests, in excellent health, and already neutered/spayed!  Now that's a match made in bunny heaven 

here's a quick link on lops: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rabbit_breeds

just saw the question about angoras- they are BEAUTIFUL!  Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't someone who posted here a few times have one?  Anyways, I wouldn't recommend them if you are just "re-starting" out on the bunny path- they are a LOT of work and need to be brushed every single day in order to avoid painful knots int heir long fur.

Oh, another thing about lops- they need their ears cleaned every so often, otherwise wax will build up and can lead to deafness.  They are also more prone to mites (but if kept in the house with no dogs, this shouldn't be an issue) Cleaning ears is easy- you just need a gentle hand.  Binkybunny has a how-to guide.



**feeling better today ladies, thanks for the sweet words.  Just distracted.  Started reading "Rabbits, Gentle Hearts Valiant Spirits" it's so sweet and a great read.


----------



## Peaches23

I have a holland lop and she is only suppost to get 3 lbs.  I know those flemish giant rabbits get huge like 30 lbs if you are looking for a rabbit that big!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

I LOVE Flemish giants! They are enormous and soooo cuddly and cute. But if you want a lop or angora, I think Jersey woolies get quite big (but they are furry so they shed a lot), English angoras are adorable (but again, high maintenance). I'm not sure what breed Luigi is, but he's quite big, cute and smart! He cuddles on IF every day!


----------



## bellapsyd

speaking of IF- I hope she gets her internet back soon!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Here is a quick pic of my new VPs. It was really hard to take a decent shot for some reason!


----------



## caruava

^Those are HOT *jelly*! I love patent! So easy to look after.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok so my foot shots didn't come out, but here are my new CL's










and here are some shots  of Chester and Sarafina from the picnic






her white butt is there too, lol






close up


----------



## caruava

^Love the shade of the shoes *bella*, they're very very pretty. And love the pics from the picnic, the photo of them resting is SO cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks Kav!!!  I'm terrified of those shoes- everytime I touch them, I swear I leave a mark!


----------



## jellybebe

^Love the shoes! Are they comfy? I love how the nude shade looks on other people but I don't think it would work with my skin tone. Which other CLs did you get? I seem to recall you getting a few pairs! 

Aw the bunnies look too cute snuggling together! I can't believe they don't get along!

Thanks Kav! They are my first pair of black patent shoes and I love them - they're so sexy!


----------



## Peaches23

bellapsyd said:


> ok So My Foot Shots Didn't Come Out, But Here Are My New Cl's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here Are Some Shots Of Chester And Sarafina From The Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her White Butt Is There Too, Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up


 
Cute Pictures!!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Here is a quick pic of my new VPs. It was really hard to take a decent shot for some reason!



OMG, LOVE THEM!!!! CL's are always so beautiful!




bellapsyd said:


> ok so my foot shots didn't come out, but here are my new CL's
> 
> 
> and here are some shots  of Chester and Sarafina from the picnic



Those CL's are HOT! I'd love a nude pair but I know I'd dirty them sooooooo easily!

love the bunny pics too.. so cute!


----------



## Peaches23

are these the papaya supplements that everyone is talking about? and where do you buy them?


----------



## em821

Iceberg lettuce is not good. Most dark-colored lettuces are fine for bunnies.

*Bella:*
Im so sorry that happened. I had just read this now (at work) and cant stop crying.
It was horrible when I lost Allegra after only had her for a year. My vet suggested going to therapy b/c I was so depressed. Im not sure anything anyone else can say will lessen the pain. With time, pain will diminish and memories of the fun and good time together will be remembered forever. I love the idea of the engraved necklace, can you take a photo of your necklace? 

I went to the CO-HRS spring fling (our version of picnic) this past Saturday as well. Ill post some photos from the picnic tomorrow. I was too lazy to download those off my camera. I bought some toys and chew willow baskets (with apple/cranberry branch/leaves) for Oh-Oh and Petunia and a HRS-hat for me!

Love the pictures of your new cl and your bunnies! 

*Shewolfy12:*
San Diego has a wonderful House rabbit society. Please consider adopting and give a couple of orphan bunnies home! Adult rabbits are easier to train and calmer (i.e. less chewing) than baby bunnies. And with very short time, an adult rabbit will recognize you as his/her care-taker. Getting a baby bunny doesnt give any advantage. All the shelters are so overflowed with bunnies. House rabbit society have bunnies that are already spay/neutered, people loving, letter box trainedetc. And they will help set-up bunnies at your house, provide all the correct informationetc that you would need to have healthy bunnies. 

I love and have big bunnies! But fat bunnies are not good. Overweight rabbits are worse than people overweight. French lops are big bunnies. But they are more prone to ear infections than regular lops. Angoras hair needs to be brushed thoroughly on a daily base or youll have to give them hair-cut and keep their hair short. The good thing is angora usually loves to be petted and brushed more than some other breeds. Those 2 breeds are higher maintenance! There are usually lots of big bunnies at the shelters, b/c most people dont want big bunnies and they end up living their entire life there. Many are mixed and not pure breed (does breed really mater if their personalities are cute and cuddly!?!) Please go and visit the shelter-bunnies and give them a chance to live at a home!

*Jelly:*
The black patent is so hot! Your modeling photo of the Mahina is great too! I read the posts in the Mahina club in the LV forum last Friday. I didnt know the white is chalk whitenot sure I would like it. Ill try to see it in person


----------



## em821

*Peaches:*
Yes, that's what i give to my bunnies, 2 tables per day. My bunnies love them and take them as treats. The sugar is removed from those tables and they smell so wonderful! I got mine at the local shelter or sometimes directly from Oxbow (online). Where do you live? If you live in the States, you can order them from Oxbow online. Oxbow also has some distributors for international.


----------



## jellybebe

OK Em you have convinced me to check out the Oxbow website! I need those papaya tablets for Evander and that oat hay you mentioned! He loves to clean himself and probably swallows a lot of his own fur, although I try to furminate him every few days. 

Poor little Evander has a runny eye again! I'm guessing his tear duct is only partially blocked, which is why it's fine for weeks at a time and then it gets really bad for a few days. 

I forgot to comment about the pet bereavement certification Bella. I just finished a course on Grief & Loss and pet bereavement, a form of disenfranchised grief because it's not commonly acknowledged, came up a lot. One of my classmates is a school guidance counsellor and she even had a student commit suicide because her pet died. She was already depressed and this just pushed her over the edge. I think at least a handful of people in my program were interested in doing work around pet bereavement too. Do you know where this can be done?


----------



## jellybebe

^Cool I just found out that the local rabbit rescue & advocacy organization is the only local distributor for Oxbow products! It's so funny because the little store is run out of a private home and the husband of the head of the organization picked up the phone! I'm going over there this afternoon. I plan to pick up some papaya tablets and hopefully some oat hay, but I think they only have timothy or mixed. I'm not sure if the oxbow website ships to Canada. 

On a related note, I'm so jealous of everyone's HRS picnics! The organization I mentioned above, VRRA, was going to have a bunny picnic but they were cancelled because the city was on strike at the time. They haven't done another one.


----------



## em821

Jelly:
Is the discharge thin and somewhat milky? Or is it more whitish and thick? What his vet said the last time Evander had this?

Here's a photo of Allegra "eagerly" enjoying oat hay for the first time after I adopted her! I did cut open the bag after I snap this photo! When you go get oat hay, look for a bag that's very bright colored (yellow is fine, as long as it's not mostly brown). Oxbow had gone for a period of oat hay shortage, so some bags (specially the small bags) are not as high quality. The photo of Oh-Oh with Oat hay show better color. Sorry I don't have many pic on my work computer (tried to look for a better one!), but just want to let you know to check the color of hay b/f you buy them for Evander.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm a happy bunny mommy! I just went to get some bunny supplies from the local bunny advocacy organization (OMG someone who loves bunnies more than me! She had about 50 bunnies in pens in her backyard and shed, waiting to be adopted, and her entire basement had been converted into a bunny food supply store!) So I got an enormous (and I mean ENORMOUS) flake of timothy hay for $5, the oat hay, which I didn't think they'd have (Em, the colour is ok - not as bright green as yours, but still kinda green) and the papaya tablets! Wow, they are pricey ($17 for 500) but as soon as I got home, I gave one to Evander and he actually ate a whole tablet! Soo happy!

Oh yeah and the hubby of the bunny lady (the head of this organization) said that it's normal for bunnies to only munch their hay when they're sitting in the litterbox! In fact, when I peeked in all of the shelter bunnies' cages, they only had hay in their litterboxes! So I guess I will just keep giving him fresh hay each day in the litterbox even if I don't change the litter that day.

Em, the vet did a test to see if his tear duct was blocked (she basically dyed his tears and waited to see if the dye ran through to his corresponding nostril) and she said that his tear duct was blocked. It's mostly a clear fluid, definitely tear-like in consistency. She said to just keep his eye clean with warm salty water when this happened. I don't want to risk surgery to unblock his tear duct.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Jelly:
> Is the discharge thin and somewhat milky? Or is it more whitish and thick? What his vet said the last time Evander had this?
> 
> Here's a photo of Allegra "eagerly" enjoying oat hay for the first time after I adopted her! I did cut open the bag after I snap this photo! When you go get oat hay, look for a bag that's very bright colored (yellow is fine, as long as it's not mostly brown). Oxbow had gone for a period of oat hay shortage, so some bags (specially the small bags) are not as high quality. The photo of Oh-Oh with Oat hay show better color. Sorry I don't have many pic on my work computer (tried to look for a better one!), but just want to let you know to check the color of hay b/f you buy them for Evander.


 

Ha ha that photo of Allegra is so cute! She looks happy for sure!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> I'm a happy bunny mommy! I just went to get some bunny supplies from the local bunny advocacy organization (OMG someone who loves bunnies more than me! She had about 50 bunnies in pens in her backyard and shed, waiting to be adopted, and her entire basement had been converted into a bunny food supply store!) So I got an enormous (and I mean ENORMOUS) flake of timothy hay for $5, the oat hay, which I didn't think they'd have (Em, the colour is ok - not as bright green as yours, but still kinda green) and the papaya tablets! Wow, they are pricey ($17 for 500) but as soon as I got home, I gave one to Evander and he actually ate a whole tablet! Soo happy!
> 
> Oh yeah and the hubby of the bunny lady (the head of this organization) said that it's normal for bunnies to only munch their hay when they're sitting in the litterbox! In fact, when I peeked in all of the shelter bunnies' cages, they only had hay in their litterboxes! So I guess I will just keep giving him fresh hay each day in the litterbox even if I don't change the litter that day.
> 
> Em, the vet did a test to see if his tear duct was blocked (she basically dyed his tears and waited to see if the dye ran through to his corresponding nostril) and she said that his tear duct was blocked. It's mostly a clear fluid, definitely tear-like in consistency. She said to just keep his eye clean with warm salty water when this happened. I don't want to risk surgery to unblock his tear duct.


 
Yay! Evander loves his papaya table! 
Oh good it's clear fluid! Also, keep his cheek clean/dry too, so his skin doesn't get irritated


----------



## bellapsyd

my guys LOVE those papaya tablets!

em- I will definitely take pictures of my necklace and post...give me a few days   I'm slow at it!  I must say, it helped me in my grieving quite a bit.  Now it's somewhat funny when people see I wear a heart pendant with engraving they get so excited, expecting it to be from a lover or something...then they get this confused look when they see a picture of 2 bunnies engraved on it.

The pictures of your cuties eating the hay are adorable!

jelly- yay for finding great bunny products!!  Does Canada have a version of HRS or is it  only American?

omgblonde- I'm actually thinking of listing my nude CL's on ebay- I'm too afraid of them! LOL.  I have black leather with red tip and black patent with red tip....I guess I can sell off the nude...


----------



## omgblonde

Aww poor Evander! Honeys like that too, goes weeks with a dry eye then has a few days of runny-ness!

Em - Those pictures with the oat hay are SO cute! I'm going to do a google hunt for Oat hay suppliers near me!

Ohhh don't sell the nude Bella!!! Unless your the same shoe size as me..then feel free to, hahaha! I love the black with red tip shoes! 

I bought Honey a play house/bed yesterday ready for when he moves inside.. I think he likes it!  I took some cute videos too, I'll try and upload them later on!


----------



## caruava

^Oh he is so so so cute!!!! I just want to pick him up and give him a kiss on the nose! Loving the pink as well *omg*.


----------



## jellybebe

Oh Honey is so cute in his new bed! Evander never did end up liking his.  He just loves his blanky. I tried to wrap it around him today and he freaked out at me and started fixing it!

I think he likes the new hay! Not sure about the oat hay, but he actually started munching a bit of the new timothy yesterday when he wasn't sitting in his litterbox! I am going to give him another papaya tablet today as a treat. Hopefully yesterday wasn't just a fluke and he will happily eat one every day.

Bella I don't think you should sell the nudes! They are so coveted and hard to find. Did you find the Coach leather cleaner & moisturizer? It seriously works really well. Or you can get a cleaner specifically for light-coloured shoes. Those work really well too. I don't know if Canada has a HRS - I don't think so, but the VRRA does link to their website for more info. They are planning a bunny festival (like the bunny picnic) for the fall, but I won't be here.


----------



## em821

*Bella:*
Thanks! 
Are you looking for leather cleaner? Im using Apple leather conditioning/cleaning products. They are great for all colors! I use it on my bags and shoes. 

*Omgblonde:*
Honey is so cute! I gave up on pet bed for my bunnies .they never stay on it welljust long enough to pee 

*Jelly:*
It might take a bit b/f Evender will eat oat hay. They love the husk part of the oat hay.


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde- honey look adorable!  I agree with EM, mine always pee on their beds, etc.!!!!

I do have apple conditioner/guard, but I didn't buy the cleaner- will have to order it from them or from coach....whoever has coupons first!!!


Jelly- I find it SO cute Evander has a blankey!  I love when they "smooth" things out when they are angry!!!!


----------



## em821

Here are some pics from the spring fling!

1. Petunia, Oh-Oh and me in the pen
2. Waiting for tune-up. DH held Petunia and I held Oh-Oh
3. Me with Oh-Oh on my lap
4. Petunia being tuned-up
5. MIL w/ Oh-Oh and me w/ Petunia


----------



## em821

oh...one more, 
Petunia (the left) met other white bunnies!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi everyone!  Its been crazy here.  I had my internet and then got a virus immediately after.  My virus protection expired so I had to junk my computer and buy a new one because I could not get it fixed.  I am still confused with my new windows vista instead of xp.  My cars battery was dead and I think my neighbors killed the alternator when they tried to jump start it backwards before I got here.  Its now at the shop waiting a few weeks for an alternator from the states. I am housebound except for walking or when neighbor can take me somewhere.  


I had to go to emergency room in italy yesterday. I have been having these weird tachicardia  episodes since I got here .  Heart races like twice the normal rythym , I get dizzy, sweaty and then I feel sick and my arm and stomach hurts.  I take a xanax and they come right back as soon as it wears off.  Im scared to death.  The hospital said ekg was fine but an episode of tachicardia did happen there so they confirmed it with blood pressure and pulse when it happened.  They said I had slight urinary infection so got antibiotic and I follwed up with clinic on base today.  They are going to ask permission to send me to hospital in germany by bus to see cardiologist since they do not have any here.  They said they will know if approved sometime between thurs - monday.  They said they think panic attacks but this seems to frequent to me.  It has happened from time I first wake up every day until I take a xanax and then happens all over again when it wears off so like 4-5 times  a day for a week.  I am just hoping this is just something that will go away. 


I am catching up on all of the posts.  

OMG -  I love your pics of Honey tranced and with the new bed.  The bed is so cute.  Honey is such a cuddly cute baby.

Jelly- I know what you mean about the gladiators.  They look weird on me also.  I want a pair but I do not think it was meant to be.  When I gave luigi the papya that I bought for him he was weird about it at first then he loved it. Same with this alpine hay they have here.  This hay actually has red flowers in it !  I think they have to get used to new things.  I just started using the coach leather conditioner and its been working wonderful for me also. 

Bella-  I love the nude color but understand what you mean about being scared to wear them.  I have still not worn my minervas in black and thats why I sold my LV cosmetic.  It was so pretty I hated to really use it.  That is a hard color to find so I think I would keep them. 

That is so sad about the bunny passing.  I am sorry that you had to see that.  I do not know what I would have done.  I would be a mess.  Was the bunny sick ? 
I like the outside pics.  I bet they enjoy being in the fresh air.  The little houses are so cute.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Here are some pics from the spring fling!
> 
> 1. Petunia, Oh-Oh and me in the pen
> 2. Waiting for &#8220;tune-up&#8221;. DH held Petunia and I held Oh-Oh
> 3. Me with Oh-Oh on my lap
> 4. Petunia being &#8220;tuned-up&#8221;
> 5. MIL w/ Oh-Oh and me w/ Petunia
> View attachment 462434
> 
> 
> View attachment 462435
> 
> 
> View attachment 462436
> 
> 
> View attachment 462437
> 
> 
> View attachment 462438


 

Aw Em Petunia looks like a giant version of Evander!  He also loves to pee on the new pet bed I got him. He was munching his new hay today, but he wouldn't eat a papaya tablet! 

Hey IF good to see you back! Sorry to hear about all your computer troubles and about your heart! I really hope you're feeling better! I am getting a Sony Vaio and it uses Vista too - uh oh! What is confusing about it? I'm also used to XP.


----------



## caruava

Hey *IF*, that's no good to hear. I really hope it is something that goes away. I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. HEAPS of hugs going your way! Please keep us updated as to what the docs say.

Love the pics *em*, your buns are HUGE!!!!!!! So much to cuddle! They look like they had a really good time.

*Bella* I really think you should keep the shoes, I know nothing about CL's but I think they are stunning. 

Okay here's my short story... Shadow is freaking smart. I don't know how the hell he did it but he did. I went out last night to a friend's to pick up something and ended up staying 3-4 hours. Boyfriend and I were hungry around 1am so we decided to go by the supermarket on the way to pick up some food. When I stepped into the house I called out for Shadow. He doesn't have free roam, I just call out so he knows I'm home.

So.... I walk into my room and turn on the lights. There he was sprawled out on my doona looking at me. That face!!! Somehow he had managed to open the top lid of his hutch and gotten out. When I put on my glasses (yes I'm blind, getting contacts soon hopefully) I realised that he had pissed on my doona. I was so upset. I didn't let him out that night and pushed his hutch into the other room.

He must have been angry with me because when I left to go out and put him back in his hutch, he was throwing a tantrum, which I ignored of course. When he's angry at me for putting him back in the hutch (for misbehaving like scratching and banging at the door after I warn him) he'll grab the top door with his teeth and shake is violently, making heaps of noise. He has a temper. I hope it's not to do with his hormones. He's getting done in about a month anyway.

ARGH!!!! So now I have no doona for tonight. Would have been freezing last night if the bf didn't stay over to hold me through the night.  How did Shadow get so smart? He's well ahead of my previous buns Winni and Chester. Now I need to put wire on his lid or a heavy book (which he'd probably chew at).

So much for a short story...


----------



## bellapsyd

*IF*- reading your post, I was actually thinking Panic Attacks, but you left out the key feature of them, so perhaps not.  I hope you feel better soon...are you telling me there are no cardiologists in Italy?  They have to send you to Germany?!  Windows Vista confuses the hell out of me!!!!  I am so glad you are back though!!!

*omgblonde*- Honey makes me want to pick him up and give him tons of kisses in those pictures

*em*- your pictures are adorable!   Can I ask you something about Colorado?  How cold doe sit typically get there?  When I think of it, I think, mountains, skiing, snow- cold.  But I hear it is warmer than Chicago in winter?

I can join the white bunny club too!!!!!

So, I had my first day on my therapy practicum Monday (second day tomorrow)...I got assigned to the L-STAR unit which is severely mentally ill patients with comorbid substance abuse and medical disorders.  I can't say I am overly happy about that as I had been hoping for the "bad boys unit" (13-18 year old substance abuse/gang members)- crabby teenagers tend to work well with me.  This next year should be interesting...One cool thing is that all the units open based on our finger prints.  No keys, no computer passwords- it's all finger print accessed.  I think that is partly because of the area in Chicago I work in (when you think of Chicago and you think of the famous gang areas- imagine me- THAT'S where I am doing rotations for the year)

ok everyone, you convinced me- I'm keeping the CL's- just bought some insola's (sp?) for them...anyone used that before?  It is supposed to transfer weight off the ball of the foot to the back and be podiatrist recommended....


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- peeing is definitely a hormonal thing!  When you get him fixed that wills top (at least peeing on things that are "yours")  Mine definitely did it CONSTANTLY (boys), until I had them fixed...then it *poof* stopped.  Biggest relief ever.

The HRS says there is no way to control hormonal spraying other than fixing them.  I am not sure if you said he was getting fixed in a month, but if so- don't worry it will soon stop!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Here are some pics from the spring fling!
> 
> 1. Petunia, Oh-Oh and me in the pen
> 2. Waiting for tune-up. DH held Petunia and I held Oh-Oh
> 3. Me with Oh-Oh on my lap
> 4. Petunia being tuned-up
> 5. MIL w/ Oh-Oh and me w/ Petunia
> View attachment 462434
> 
> 
> View attachment 462435
> 
> 
> View attachment 462436
> 
> 
> View attachment 462437
> 
> 
> View attachment 462438


 

Em I love your pictures of Petunia and OH OH! They are so big . More bunny to love! You know every big rabbit I have encountered has been so sweet and mellow. It seems the tinier ones have been more aggressive and hyper and the ones that have bitten me. That is so nice that you guys have the outings. I miss that . We had it with my guineas so I need to find a rabbit group near me. They are popular here so maybe. Almost like cats and dogs in the states.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> *IF*- reading your post, I was actually thinking Panic Attacks, but you left out the key feature of them, so perhaps not.  I hope you feel better soon...are you telling me there are no cardiologists in Italy?  They have to send you to Germany?!  Windows Vista confuses the hell out of me!!!!  I am so glad you are back though!!!
> 
> *omgblonde*- Honey makes me want to pick him up and give him tons of kisses in those pictures
> 
> *em*- your pictures are adorable!   Can I ask you something about Colorado?  How cold doe sit typically get there?  When I think of it, I think, mountains, skiing, snow- cold.  But I hear it is warmer than Chicago in winter?
> 
> I can join the white bunny club too!!!!!
> 
> So, I had my first day on my therapy practicum Monday (second day tomorrow)...I got assigned to the L-STAR unit which is severely mentally ill patients with comorbid substance abuse and medical disorders.  I can't say I am overly happy about that as I had been hoping for the "bad boys unit" (13-18 year old substance abuse/gang members)- crabby teenagers tend to work well with me.  This next year should be interesting...One cool thing is that all the units open based on our finger prints.  No keys, no computer passwords- it's all finger print accessed.  I think that is partly because of the area in Chicago I work in (when you think of Chicago and you think of the famous gang areas- imagine me- THAT'S where I am doing rotations for the year)
> 
> ok everyone, you convinced me- I'm keeping the CL's- just bought some insola's (sp?) for them...anyone used that before?  It is supposed to transfer weight off the ball of the foot to the back and be podiatrist recommended....



Yay! You're keeping the CL's. Yeah I wear insoles all the time. I just last much longer in heels if I have them on. I also put rubber soles on all my shoes, makes them last longer and for the added comfort. Wow that sounds so intense what you're doing. Can you get transferred? I cannot imagine working with teenage boys, you must be very gifted if they work well with you. Must be so challenging. We have some smart cookies here in the bunny forum!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> kav- peeing is definitely a hormonal thing!  When you get him fixed that wills top (at least peeing on things that are "yours")  Mine definitely did it CONSTANTLY (boys), until I had them fixed...then it *poof* stopped.  Biggest relief ever.
> 
> The HRS says there is no way to control hormonal spraying other than fixing them.  I am not sure if you said he was getting fixed in a month, but if so- don't worry it will soon stop!



PHEW!!  Thanks I am so glad to hear that... To be honest Shadow has pissed on my doona 4 times. I don't know why he does it. The only place besides his litter box where he doesn't do it is my doona. The 1st 3 times he did it he had jumped on my bed and within 30 seconds did it. My back faces my bed when I am on the computer so unless I hear him jump up I don't know he is on the bed till it's too late.

I'm so glad to hear you say that your boys stopped once they got fixed. My 2 girls stopped being so hormonal and aggressive towards one another straight after I got them fixed. So I'm glad to hear this will fix the problem.


----------



## jellybebe

Kav I have to warn you that although the peeing will improve after Shadow gets fixed, it may not stop completely, especially as he has "marked" your doona with his pee now. I had Evander fixed when he was 2  months old (he was an early bloomer) and he still occasionally pees on blankets and pillows for some unknown reason. In fact, I have to wash a blanket he peed on the other day. It may just be that he likes peeing on blankets, as he was toilet-trained on puppy training pads and they have a sort of blanket-like feel to them. Anyway, I hope fixing Shadow solves the problem but I'm just warning you that it might not. :/

IF that is so cool that Europeans like having bunnies as pets. I knew they were popular in the UK but not Italy! 

Bella your practicum sounds intense but really interesting. I just had lunch with a friend yesterday who is a psych nurse and she works in a unit sort of like that (there are padded rooms and everything). Just be careful with disclosing (even to other coworkers - patients are always listening) and since you are pretty, you may want to "dress down" to avoid unwanted attention. I'm sure it will be really challenging work, but you will be so much more experienced at the end of it and it will look really great on your CV.

AHHHH what's so bad about Windows Vista? Is it replacing XP entirely?


----------



## em821

Thanks! They are def. arm-full! A lot people came over and aw at how big she is when I held her. Its hard to do tune-up on her (very strong) at home, so I clutch every chance when someone else can do that for me! They slept so good after they got home! I do agree bigger bunnies are less hyper and have milder personalitythe down side is harder to get them to exercise more! 

*Jelly:*
So Evander took a papaya tablet yesterday and didnt want it today? Usually if they tried one, theyll fall in love with them! Try to crushed a tablet (to mostly powder) and mix a bit of this powder with his pellet, cont this until Evanders used to the taste and will take a whole tablet on his own. We do this for the new bunnies that come in the shelter.

*IF:*
So sorry to hear all your troubles and hope youll feel better soon! I have no idea rabbits are popular in Italy. My boss is Italian, she always thought Im weird to have rabbits as pets and asked if all the Chinese at Taiwan have rabbits as pet 

*Kav:*
After his fixed, hell be better but still might not stop completely! Oh-Oh was already fixed when I adopted him. But when he was younger he would pee on my bed (the side I slept on), just like how you described, jump up and pee immediately ~1x/month. I was told this is not uncommon and its b/c he was so bounded to me and he was making sure everyone knows Im his possession, so he was marking things/places with my smell (couch, bed, clothes...etc). 

What are insoles? Sounds like something I might need for my heels. I felled during one hiking trip and didnt realize at the time that I have hurt my big toe (there were a few bad bleeding cuts on my leg so I didnt think much of my foot at the time). That was a couple of months ago, but my toe still gets irritated after I wear heel for a few hrs. 

*Bella:*
Colorados weather is very nice! Most of the time, winter is 30~60degF. I think the front range areas get probably just a bit less snow than Midwest, but COs sun is so intense so our snow melts very quickly. The mountains get plenty of snow so the reputation for skiing. This past winter was so mild, I think DH only shelved 3xno just swiped our driveway with a broom! Often, we have a few days in Jan~Feb thats ~70~80degF! Warm enough to go hiking! Spread out through winter, I say ~1wk worth of ~20degF days too. My DH is from Midwest (WI) and he loves the weather here at CO. After his parents visited CO, they moved here as well!


----------



## jellybebe

^Em that makes so much sense about the peeing! Evander will sometimes hop on my pillow and pee on it, but never my bf's! I thought it was because he knew he would get in lots more trouble for peeing on my bf's stuff! I am such a softie when it comes to discipline! I shoved a papaya tablet in Evander's mouth today when he was begging and he ate the whole thing at once. Yesterday he eventually ate the tablet too - I just left it in his veggie bowl! He's been eating lots more hay too - he likes the new timothy a lot more than the store-bought stuff!

Oh yeah and insoles are little soft pads that you put inside shoes to make them more comfortable. There are lots of different things you can put inside your shoes - some prevent your toes from slipping forward, some move the pressure away from the toes, some help make a loose shoe fit more tightly... there are lots of options now for us high heel lovers! 

So Bella Chicago gets cold in winter? How do you cope? I'm soo not a winter person but I'm moving to a cold and snowy city for school - it's a few hours from NY!


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I LOVE NY!!  See, this time next year I will be moving- so I will keep you ladies updated on where!  I have applied to these states so far: Arizona, Texas, Illinois, California, New York, Tennessee, Florida.  I hate to tell you Jelly, but yea- it gets COLD.  Winter is often below zero (wind chill is awful).  It was cold here from November-middle of May.  With January-March being freezing.  Our summers are HOT.  It just started in at 80-90 degrees...no spring.  I hate winter with a passion.  I want to move so badly.  My parents are planning on moving to CO.  My problem is my BF.  When we talk about marriage (we've been together 4 years, people want to know why we haven't done anything about it!), the problem comes up: he WILL NOT leave his family here and I DESPERATELY want to move somewhere warm.  I honestly don't know what to do.


----------



## bellapsyd

^btw Jelly- NY winters are the same (so maybe where you are will be similar?)  What prov. are you originally from?  Is it warm there?

oh, and going along with your comment about me dressing down- today I wore khakis, a button collard shirt, minimal makeup, hair down, and my nude CL's.  It's still orientation so today we went over dress code...it's business casual but not PARTY casual.  She said- not something you would wear to dinner- all while looking DIRECTLY at me (so much so, another girl mentioned it to me later).  Since I was not dressed inappropriately at all (not even carrying a designer bag!)- I have to assume she meant my shoes (she pointedly looked at my feet)...now, until someone says something directly to me, I'm not changing my wardrobe...my CL's are not inappropriate!  They are high, yes, but I wear pants...I am a  short girl, I just cannot figure out how my shoes can be inappropriate.  Keep in mind the women in charge are very...tomboyish?  I didn't judge before, but now that I feel judged, I definitely noticed that and took it into account.  Anyways, nothing big, just made me feel odd and a little unwelcomed.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella, I hope things go well with your praticum. I really can't see the CL's being inappropriate. Hopefully they will get to know you and the looks will go away. I dont know what to do about the bf situation. I would probably stay if you really love him and try to persuade him but its hard when you have so many great opportunities all over the US. 
You said that i might be having Panic attacks. Since you know a lot about this Can they happen this often and so suddenly? On the military base we only have psych doctors and General Practioners. The italian hospital will have a cardiologist but it is hard to get seen by one and the hospital is very old and not modern with all the equipment. I guess that is why they are waiting for me to be approved or not for Germany. 

Kav - Luigi peed on the couch a lot when he was a baby and we did not stop him most of the time since I loved having him in there with me. He goes to his box all the time now but he still will occasionaly pee or poop on the couch. He has done this to me twice but I think it was marking me. I think if they get used to using the spot they think its ok. 

Em - I just bought many packs of insoles to take with me over here from walmart for like 3.00 a pack. I attached the pic. They have ones for the backs of heels , little round ones for the toes and big ones for the top of the foot pad and back of the foot and strips to put on flip flops or thongs that rub your feet. I was so happy to find these. I have these Gucci thongs I bought in patent and my feet sweat so the first time I wore them I was falling out of them since they are slick patent. The little insoles keep my foot in place and also make them so comfy. 

Jelly wow windows vista is just different. I had to call support today because everytime I would click on a pic or link within the forum or email link and view the item and try to close the second window it would close the whole forum or email account down when I x ed out of the second window with the pic or link. I was trying to put something on ebay and it made it impossible to upload photos because when the window would pop up to upload photos I would do that and then it would close out all of ebay when the 2nd window disappeared. It said internet explorer has to be restarted everytime it did this. They told me I have to disable all add ons under the tools menu to stop it. I dont even know if this is safe to do or not The icons are all different and I have a hard time finding things in the start menu. I had to get someone else to install my internet. I kept crashing the new pc doing it. Now instead of going online through an icon on my desktop I go to start click connect to, and then click the internet provider and the click connect. I need to play around some more to figure out more things. I miss xp. Oh I still cannot hit submit reply here I have to preview post then reply or it will not work!


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- PMing you about panic attacks

NM- IF- you need to clean out your PM box!


----------



## jellybebe

Bella I live in Vancouver BC, which is on the same parallel as LA so although we're not super hot, it's probably the warmest area in Canada! I have never actually experienced real winter before. I complain about the cold here and we get maybe 5 inches of snow max which lasts for about 6 days a year. We are famous for our skiing, but obviously I don't do it. 

I don't get the whole CL shoe thing either. The only thing that I can think is that maybe they are kinda butch there and don't approve of high shoes? Or maybe it's a safety issue? I was talking to a girl who's a year ahead of me in med and she said she gets made fun of for wearing heels in the hospital too, so maybe it's a hospital thing. I don't know. When I did my practicum at a drug treatment centre (located inside a hospital), I wore whatever shoes I wanted and never had any problems. Hopefully they don't keep giving you a hard time. Maybe they are just making assumptions about you because you're blonde and pretty, but I'm sure you'll show them how smart you are! Ha ha my aunt told my sister she was surprised that I was going into med because she assumed I hated blood and guts because I'm a girly-girl. Wrong!

Ugh looks like Vista is slowly replacing XP. I'm scared about the changes. I heard MS Office changed radically too (esp. Word), which is not going to be good for me. I'm enough of a luddite as it is.

IF I know a girl who gets heart palpitations too, but she said it's hereditary. She had all these different tests done and they didn't show any irregularities; however, her heart wasn't acting up when the tests were done. Does anyone else in your family have these symptoms? Ugh what a hassle, having to travel to Germany to see the cardiologists! I hope they can figure it out! I was thinking anxiety too, but it's hard to say.


----------



## bellapsyd

how much caffeine do you consume daily* IF? * (incl: coffee, energy drinks, chocolate, soda, energy pills, etc).  I can PM you some stuff as soon as your box is empty!

Jelly- you are soooo sweet!  Hahaha, thank you!  Yea- I'll show them that there ARE smart blondes!  I always assumed all of Canada was cold (not sure why), some of my classmates that are a few years ahead of me are taking residencies in Canada- I always thought "no way" because I hate winter- now, after you telling me that- maybe in a few years I WILL consider Canada! (depending on licensing requirements here in the states). 

 Girly-Girls are TOUGH!  You show them your blood and guts skills!  People were amazed that I thought nothing of neuro gross lab (FYI - those that don't do medical stuff- it's when you (WARNING- grossness to follow!)- use a saw to cut off the top of the head, dig the brain out and dissect).

Found out today that my hospital is on neutral territory- but all four sides surrounding the block the hospital takes up are "owned" by different gangs.  Apparently being on hospital grounds is safe, but if we take a patient outside we need to know what gang they affiliate with so that we can avoid walking on the "wrong" side.  Ladies, this year will be an interesting one for me!

My old supervisor had vista- it confused the hell out of me whenever I tried to update progress notes on it.  The clsoe button is in a different place on Word, etc.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kav I have to warn you that although the peeing will improve after Shadow gets fixed, it may not stop completely, especially as he has "marked" your doona with his pee now. I had Evander fixed when he was 2  months old (he was an early bloomer) and he still occasionally pees on blankets and pillows for some unknown reason. In fact, I have to wash a blanket he peed on the other day. It may just be that he likes peeing on blankets, as he was toilet-trained on puppy training pads and they have a sort of blanket-like feel to them. Anyway, I hope fixing Shadow solves the problem but I'm just warning you that it might not. :/
> 
> IF that is so cool that Europeans like having bunnies as pets. I knew they were popular in the UK but not Italy!
> 
> Bella your practicum sounds intense but really interesting. I just had lunch with a friend yesterday who is a psych nurse and she works in a unit sort of like that (there are padded rooms and everything). Just be careful with disclosing (even to other coworkers - patients are always listening) and since you are pretty, you may want to "dress down" to avoid unwanted attention. I'm sure it will be really challenging work, but you will be so much more experienced at the end of it and it will look really great on your CV.
> 
> AHHHH what's so bad about Windows Vista? Is it replacing XP entirely?



Thanks *jelly*, I'll take note of that. It's not too bad I just pop the doona into the washing machine. I'd like him to stop completely but if it doesn't it's okay. I still love that sweet little bunny all the same.


----------



## caruava

Thanks for the advice everyone. Makes total sense why he's doing it. 

About the heels *bella* don't worry, I reckon they're just judging you from the way you look (blonde, attractive) and just assumed you're some bimbo but as *jelly* said you'll show them how smart you are. So don't worry about it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bella hi sorry went to bed last night.  Its 6 hrs ahead here.  I was drinking about 3-4 cokes a day for years and no other caffeine but I cut those out immediately when this started and it still happens.  I have only drank water all week and no chocolate but still happening.


----------



## caruava

Are you feeling any better today *IF*?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi Kav. It still happened this am when I woke up. I just take the xanax wait for 45 minutes then I can get ready and go. If it happens again then I take meds again. My husband suggested something last night that maybe its something in the house like carbon dioxide since we have furnaces in each room and gas stoves or maybe from a freon leak we have in the ac. There are 2 wall units and the compressor is outside but not sure if freon gas causes these symptoms. I am still waiting on clinic to get back to me. I went to IKEA today . I found this thick flexy plastic tubing to put over all the wires so bunny will not get electrocuted. If he decides to chomp on a wire he has to get through this stuff first. Also found a cute desk with glass top with etched flowers. Need to assemble in a bit.


----------



## ItalianFashion

This is the tubing for the wires pic did not load before


----------



## jellybebe

Kav I love your new sig pics of Shadow! He's sooooo cute! I can't imagine that little angel getting mad about anything. Of course, that's how they fool us - they look so sweet and angelic, even when they're caught red-handed, that we can never stay mad at them! 

Evander has been saying bye to my bf every morning. He runs out into the hallway to see him off down the elevator (we only share our floor with one neighbour so it's a small hallway), then he snoops around the hallway a bit (sometimes scratching at the neighbour's door!) and then he's been binkying! He hasn't binkied in a long time but he has done it for 3 days in a row now! Sooo cute, I love it.

IF another thing I was thinking was maybe allergies. Sounds a bit extreme, but I get allergies from buildings and they can lead to sore throats, sniffles, etc for me. Anyway, it's good to have lots of possibilities to talk to the cardiologist about and then they can run the necessary tests. 

Bella I live in the only part of Canada that doesn't get tons of snow and get super cold in the winter! Our climate is very similar to Seattle - lots of rain, but it's absolutely beautiful in summer. We have the mountains and ocean right here, plus pretty good shopping (but not as good as Seattle and LA.) I'm not really sure how the residency thing works for a PsyD in Canada, but if your classmates are getting placements, it must be doable. I only know that it's very difficult to get a med residency here if you didn't complete your education here, but I'm not sure about the job situation for psychologists here. You have such a specialized, high level of education, you'd probably be overqualified for a lot of jobs here. Oh, and psychologists can't prescribe here.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi Kav. It still happened this am when I woke up. I just take the xanax wait for 45 minutes then I can get ready and go. If it happens again then I take meds again. My husband suggested something last night that maybe its something in the house like carbon dioxide since we have furnaces in each room and gas stoves or maybe from a freon leak we have in the ac. There are 2 wall units and the compressor is outside but not sure if freon gas causes these symptoms. I am still waiting on clinic to get back to me. I went to IKEA today . I found this thick flexy plastic tubing to put over all the wires so bunny will not get electrocuted. If he decides to chomp on a wire he has to get through this stuff first. Also found a cute desk with glass top with etched flowers. Need to assemble in a bit.



That's no good.  I really know nothing about this kinda stuff but I hope it gets sorted or fixes itself soon. What *Jelly* said could be right? Allergies? My best friend was really sick for a bit and parts of her body would suddenly inflame. She had 4 specialists look at her and none of them could figure out what was wrong. She was in hospital over Christmas just past but was most upset not that she couldn't be with her family, but because she didn't know what was wrong with her. I can imagine you're kinda in the same situation, others like me can't do much but just stay here and listen to you as you vent it out. 

Those tubes are a good idea. Was at Ikea last week, should go again and pick some of those up for the living room.


----------



## caruava

Oh that's so cute of evander *jelly*! I got a bit alarmed when you said he ran outside of the apartment. And yes that angelic face has a MAJOR temper. He has been better today, hope it's for good. I hope he starts to realise that if he bangs and scratches at the door or grabs the fencing around my printer, computer etc on the floor, basically misbehaving, he will get sent straight back to his hutch.


----------



## bellapsyd

I LOVE the new pictures of shadow!!!

IF- do you fear these attacks?  When you have them, are you afraid of/do you think you are dying?

allergies are a good thought..

Jell- I LOVE when bunnies binky!

Just bought 3 of the jessica Kagan Cushman bracelets- I'm such a sucker


----------



## jellybebe

^Pics please! I love bracelets and am always on the lookout for new ones.

Evander is really happy these days. He just ran around the apartment too. Maybe it's because I am home more to hang out with him? He's always eating a lot more hay! I found out the VRRA is a division of the HRS. I'd love to volunteer there cleaning cages and socializing with the bunnies, but I'm afraid Evander would get jealous!


----------



## bellapsyd

here are the stock photos (haven't gotten them yet)







(don't make me release the flying monkeys)- my BF says I remind him of a monkey, so I thought it was funny.






(when I'm good, I'm very good- when I'm bad, I'm better)- I love Mae West- I played her in the first play I was ever in. And how great is that quote?






(Are you a good witch or a bad witch?)- Just love this one.

here is her site with more amazing bracelets and fun quotes.  NM is having a major major sale on them right now. http://www.jessicacushman.com/home/

and Jelly- Evander shouldn't be too upset. Try it one day.  Mine don't really seem to notice.


----------



## Peaches23

bella- super cute bracelets!!!

Remember how I said Sadie wouldn't eat basil...well she eats it now and mint and practically everything!!!  She's been eating so much lately and jumping around like crazy.


----------



## jellybebe

Hee hee Evander is very jealous! When Omgblonde sent me the parcel for RAOK, he went crazy sniffing the box! He knew there was a bunny involved somewhere! And I think I told you all about the time I went to a bunny show and held a couple of dwarf hotots and when I got home, Evander was like a jealous lover sniffing my clothes and then hanging off me after I took a shower! It was one of the only times he was willing to sit on my chest and the first time he ever hung out on the bed waiting for me to come to bed! He's super possessive!

Cute bracelets! I guess they are meant to be worn in pairs? I am loving big chunky bangles these days, especially in multiples! You'll definitely rock them!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Oh that's so cute of evander *jelly*! I got a bit alarmed when you said he ran outside of the apartment. And yes that angelic face has a MAJOR temper. He has been better today, hope it's for good. I hope he starts to realise that if he bangs and scratches at the door or grabs the fencing around my printer, computer etc on the floor, basically misbehaving, he will get sent straight back to his hutch.


 

Ha ha I have a feeling that someday soon, Shadow will no longer have a hutch!  Those walls just won't be able to hold him anymore!


----------



## bellapsyd

I am so glad Sadie is eating now!!!!  New pictures!!!

Jelly- actually the bracelet is just one, but since the words wrap around, they show them in pairs- I was confused too.  I need to go on a shopping ban.  Need to sell some stuff on ebay so I can afford to put my extensions back in!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella - 

I want that black and pink bracelet now even thought they all look adorable! I bought a black and pink steel and enamel Brosway necklace today for only 8 euro!!!! It would match perfectly. Brosway is an italian designer who makes stainless jewelry they sell in nice italian jewlelry stores. We have italian vendors come to our base to sell things. This one lady always has amazing jewelry. Today I was browsing and saw this and she is having a closeout on her Brosway items. I looked this up tonight online and these sell for 75.00 - 120.00 usd. Its from the popart collection and they have several colors I am going to go back and get the other colors tomorrow. Purple and pink combo and blue dk blue combo. You can twirl the circles to have either all black or black and pink. 
Here is designer site I love the rainbow and pop art jewelry.

http://www.brosway.com/bw/en/articolo.asp?id=886

She aslo had the cutest barbie like necklace stand she sold me for two euro on sale! Pics below.

She also has japan hello kitty totes and said she will get the sugar bunnies next week.

If you guys ever want me to send stuff from here I can.  I can sometimes find cheap amazing things like this.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Bella -
> 
> I want that black and pink bracelet now even thought they all look adorable! I bought a black and pink steel and enamel Brosway necklace today for only 8 euro!!!! It would match perfectly. Brosway is an italian designer who makes stainless jewelry they sell in nice italian jewlelry stores. We have italian vendors come to our base to sell things. This one lady always has amazing jewelry. Today I was browsing and saw this and she is having a closeout on her Brosway items. I looked this up tonight online and these sell for 75.00 - 120.00 usd. Its from the popart collection and they have several colors I am going to go back and get the other colors tomorrow. Purple and pink combo and blue dk blue combo. You can twirl the circles to have either all black or black and pink.
> Here is designer site I love the rainbow and pop art jewelry.
> 
> She aslo had the cutest barbie like necklace stand she sold me for two euro on sale! Pics below.
> 
> She also has japan hello kitty totes and said she will get the sugar bunnies next week.
> 
> If you guys ever want me to send stuff from here I can. I can sometimes find cheap amazing things like this.


 

OMG Sugarbunnies!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jelly -  I know I was excited when she said that she will get them.  She is an asian italian lady and I thought she knew english and she was like what??? when I said sugar bunnies but in italian she understood zucchero cognilio lol.  That is so cute that evander sees your boyfriend off everyday.  He must miss him when he goes away.  you are right about them knowing bunnies have been around you.  Luigi marks me like crazy and sniffs forever when i come back from a petshop with rabbits. 

Bella when the attacks happen I do feel like I could die .  Its like I may be having a heart attack.  That is what is scaring me the most.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh IF- will you let me know what sugarbunnie stuff she gets?!


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- as I am not licensed yet and don't have your records, everything I say needs to be taken with a grain of salt (have to say that!).  Anyway- depending on if the cardiologist workup is fine. I would consider panic attacks.  The key component to them (Jelly- you can back me up) is feeling/fearing that you will die when you have them.  Eventually that fears turns into fear of the impending attack itself.  Remembering some of the previous things you have told us, it seems that Italy is a place of stress and fear for you (your DH's situation, etc.).  It can be a trigger, which is why it may only be happening in Italy.  Anyways- like I said- depending on your complete medical workup, those are situations worth talking about with your psychologist (not just a psychiatrist, b/c even if you medicate them away, they will come back- provided they are indeed panic attacks).  PM me if you want more info.


----------



## jellybebe

^I'm inclined to agree that they sound like panic attacks, as you have experienced anxiety before, but of course we can't rule out an organic cause either. There are too many to name and I don't want to stress you out unnecessarily, plus I'm not exactly qualified to diagnose yet, so let's not go there. Anyway, maybe as Bella said, Italy is triggering for you because you're far away from home, you're stuck on the base, you have mixed feelings about the military lifestyle, etc. It's all actually quite normal if that is what's happening, but I'm sure you will feel better when you actually get some kind of logical explanation from a doc or psychologist. I'm sure we all feel the same way, but I wish that I could be there for some more support (and bunny time)!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I will let you guys know about the sugar bunny stuff!  If the Drs said it was panic attacks I would feel better knowing my heart is not going to give out. I guess they have to eventually give me some sort of tests if this keeps up. The psych on base is trying to get the dr to get the cardio tests done somewhere closer and sooner. He is not certain until medical tests are done.  You are right it is stressful for me here.  I am not even on the base near americans.  I am in a small community 20 minutes from base and 30 minutes from hospital.  We are the only americans in the neighborhood in our apt building of 5 apts.   my car has been dead while I am waiting on parts from states ( they dont have them here).  I have been basically stuck here unless my neighbor can take me to base and she is 18 and not extremely reliable.  I finally found rental car in automatic today so I feel a little less stressed.


----------



## em821

*Jelly:*
Oh-Oh is the same way! He would climb all over me and stick his noise hard into my body and clothe after I came home from the bunny shelter! He would be so busy sniffing me he wont even realize I have a treat for him! How cute Evander would follow him and the binky! I just love those binky who can resist but smile!

*Bella:*
We just recently haired a new lab manger, who required all of us to wear pants, long sleeve top (or lab coat), fully covered shoes and no heels (yuk)! Hate it! Im a chemist and I understand this from the safety point view, but not all of us are in the lab everyday! I know what you mean by getting that look. My company has less than 10% women and I think most of the old-fashioned chemists/engineers still think women shouldnt be in scienceHopefully your situation will work out after you been there a while and did great work! 

*IF:*
Thanks for the pic of insoles! Now I know what to look for! Ill def pick some up the next time Im near a walmart-like store! I also use the tubing to cover wires, they are great for our bunnies safety! They really need to schedule you to be seen sooner so you can find out whats going on. It does sound stressfulless familiar environment and different language. Good that you finally find a car and can be independent! Stay strong, lots hugs! 

*Kav:*
Shadow is so cute! I found that bunnies often go thorough a period of few days to a wk which they just seem to be so active/trouble! When Petunia in those phase, its most noticeable after  MIDNIGHT! She would run very fast around the house (very loud b/c shes so big) and tuck on our blanket and thumping right by the bed just to woke me up in the middle of the night to pet her!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw Em I love Petunia! She's sooooo cute! What breed is she? 

Wow you are a chemist? That's so cool! What industry do you work in? One of my lifelong dreams is to start my own makeup line (especially if I become a dermatologist) but since I only know basic organic chem, I would need a professional chemist to help me out! 

Speaking of makeup I just bought the Chanel bronzer. They issued some limited colours for summer. I'm in love! The compact is gorgeous and comes with a super-soft brush. I'm so excited as I wear bronzer year-round because I'm so paranoid of wrinkles that I avoid exposing my face to the sun and wear SPF 45-60 every day and the colours are really subtle.

I also bought the most beautiful jeans ever! They're R&R and I *think* that's a pic of them below, but they look sooooooo much better in person. Those are pink crystals on the bum BTW.


----------



## bellapsyd

^omg Jelly, I am stalking R&R jeans on ebay as I have yet to own a pair!  The high prices (even on ebay) are what stops me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I went to base to get more of the necklaces from the vendor and I saw this guy sitting on the furniture vendors couch . I was like wow he looks like lil jon but shorter . I decided I should not ask since I would feel stupid asking. I go get my necklaces and walk outside and someone asks for a pic with him and tells me its him so I got a pic with him haha. Funny because my husband just brough him up the other day saying I saw this rapper in a magazine here named lil john and he has wears the Gucci Gold G belt like your purse.


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha that is so funny and random! Did you go up to him and say "Yey-ah"?!?!  You look gorgeous IF! Love your outfit and your bag looks great with it. It's so big and slouchy! 

Bella yeah R&Rs are pretty $$$ but I did get these for 20% off! They're worth it though - I have a pair that I bought a really long time ago, back before they hit the $200+ mark (prob like 4 or 5 yrs ago) and the pockets/tags are totally different. Even the "R" is shaped differently on the back. Anyway, my point is that they are still in really good shape. They do stretch a bit, which is annoying, and they don't have enough straight-legged styles, but they are hot. They're my bf's favourite too.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I love your hair!!!Just ordered mine, but worried I got the wrong colors!!!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^Aw Em I love Petunia! She's sooooo cute! What breed is she?
> 
> Wow you are a chemist? That's so cool! What industry do you work in? One of my lifelong dreams is to start my own makeup line (especially if I become a dermatologist) but since I only know basic organic chem, I would need a professional chemist to help me out!
> 
> Speaking of makeup I just bought the Chanel bronzer. They issued some limited colours for summer. I'm in love! The compact is gorgeous and comes with a super-soft brush. I'm so excited as I wear bronzer year-round because I'm so paranoid of wrinkles that I avoid exposing my face to the sun and wear SPF 45-60 every day and the colours are really subtle.
> 
> I also bought the most beautiful jeans ever! They're R&R and I *think* that's a pic of them below, but they look sooooooo much better in person. Those are pink crystals on the bum BTW.


 
Hi *Jelly*!

You bought 2 of the items that I have had my eye on lately - the new Chanel bronzer and Rock & Republic jeans! Do you happen to know the style name of the R & R jeans you picked up? I'm going to go try on the "Kasandra"'s this weekend at Nordstrom.

And, how are you liking the Chanel bronzer? Is it orangey at all? It is the one with the wavy pattern, right?


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> ^Aw Em I love Petunia! She's sooooo cute! What breed is she?
> 
> Wow you are a chemist? That's so cool! What industry do you work in? One of my lifelong dreams is to start my own makeup line (especially if I become a dermatologist) but since I only know basic organic chem, I would need a professional chemist to help me out!
> 
> Speaking of makeup I just bought the Chanel bronzer. They issued some limited colours for summer. I'm in love! The compact is gorgeous and comes with a super-soft brush. I'm so excited as I wear bronzer year-round because I'm so paranoid of wrinkles that I avoid exposing my face to the sun and wear SPF 45-60 every day and the colours are really subtle.
> 
> I also bought the most beautiful jeans ever! They're R&R and I *think* that's a pic of them below, but they look sooooooo much better in person. Those are pink crystals on the bum BTW.


 
Petunia is a new zealand mix, probably with a smaller breed, b/c they can get as big as 11lbs! She's only 9lb+

I design and run organic reactions/synthesis at a research company. When I was in school I debated b/w biochem and org chem, even though I loved biochem, I end up took the org chem job. I can't wear bronzer. I think my skin tone isn't compatible with bronzer, it makes me look...um...dirty(?). What sun-screen do you use that goes to spf60? I have comb skin, I just don't seem to find a sun screen that doesn't make me break-out


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Petunia is a new zealand mix, probably with a smaller breed, b/c they can get as big as 11lbs! She's only 9lb+
> 
> I design and run organic reactions/synthesis at a research company. When I was in school I debated b/w biochem and org chem, even though I loved biochem, I end up took the org chem job. I can't wear bronzer. I think my skin tone isn't compatible with bronzer, it makes me look...um...dirty(?). What sun-screen do you use that goes to spf60? I have comb skin, I just don't seem to find a sun screen that doesn't make me break-out



Ooh I love biochem too! I wish that I knew more about the basic sciences but I'm going into clinical science instead.

I find that most bronzers make me look orange too, but this stuff doesn't. It's the Soleil de Chanel with the wavy palette like you said, and the colour is Terre Epice. I'm not sure if we have the same skin tone but we are the same ethnicity so we both have yellow undertones. 

I also have combo skin and I use the Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 45 on my face and SPF 60 spray on my body. The spray makes my face break out but not the regular lotion form. 

The R&R jeans are called Kasandra and the colour is sort of a medium blue with some pink stitching but the "R" on the butt is lined with both green and brown thread, and the crystals are light pink. I'm not sure of the exact colour name though, sorry. They are very flattering but super long! Hope you find a pair that you like! I can take a pic later today when I get home if you want!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I love biochem too! I wish that I knew more about the basic sciences but I'm going into clinical science instead.
> 
> I find that most bronzers make me look orange too, but this stuff doesn't. It's the Soleil de Chanel with the wavy palette like you said, and the colour is Terre Epice. I'm not sure if we have the same skin tone but we are the same ethnicity so we both have yellow undertones.
> 
> I also have combo skin and I use the Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 45 on my face and SPF 60 spray on my body. The spray makes my face break out but not the regular lotion form.
> 
> The R&R jeans are called Kasandra and the colour is sort of a medium blue with some pink stitching but the "R" on the butt is lined with both green and brown thread, and the crystals are light pink. I'm not sure of the exact colour name though, sorry. They are very flattering but super long! Hope you find a pair that you like! I can take a pic later today when I get home if you want!


 
^^^ Please take a pic of the R&R "Kasandra" jeans when you get a chance *jelly*! Thanks in advance!


----------



## omgblonde

heyyyyyy! just a quick note to say..hey!

i graduated college tonight (wooohooooooo) and works in on mon..so from then on you wont be able to get rid of me in here!!!!!

will catch up in here tomorrow!!


----------



## pond23

*omgblonde* - Congratulations on graduating from college! 

*Bella* and other Sugarbunnies fans - Here is a photo of my *Sugarbunnies* small notebook. My sister and I have a few more items that feature these Sanrio characters. As soon as I locate them, I will post more photos!


----------



## bellapsyd

congrats Omgblonde!!!!!

pond- love the sugarbunnies!

Jelly- I am stalking a pair of kassandras on ebay right now!  love that style!!!


----------



## caruava

You look great *IF*! I starting laughing when I saw the photo, what a character the guy is! You don't get that here.

I don't know much about jeans (never even heard of R&R before ush, I wear skirts and dresses as much as I can. But would love to see pics when you get them! Pink crystals on the bum sound really pretty!

*em* you seems pretty fair skinned, I'm about the same (I think) and bronzer actually works quite well on me. It gives me colour, without making me look orange. I did look orange once when I wasn't using the mirror and reapplied my bronzer, forgetting that I already did.

Congrats *omgblonde*! Did you get any pressies?


----------



## caruava

Okay so took a few photos with the bf last night of Shadow. Shadow's like plasticine! He'll let me put him in any position and take photos. Here goes...

Okay this is one of him looking like a little chubber. He's actually munching on a bit of carrot which is why his face looks so puffed up. Cracks me up. The little piggy doesn't care what position he is in, as long as he has got food in front of him he's happy. He'll happily eat lying on his back!





Thsi one didn't make me laugh till looking at it after the photo was taken. Looks like the boy is well hung for his age... 





Kung fu fighting bunny style.









Shadow doing an impersonation of puss in boots.


----------



## bellapsyd

^omg!  I LOVE those!!!!  hahaha, the second cracked me up!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG Shadow is hilarious! He's just standing there like a little comedian! Wow, he's getting big! The second pic made me laugh right out loud! I love him!!! 

Omgblonde congrats on your grad! How exciting! Any presents?

I'll take a pic of the R&R Kasandra jeans in a sec. I just have to clean off my bed first!


----------



## pond23

*Kavnadoo* - I can't stand how cute these photos of Shadow are!  He is the most adorable stuffed animal toy come to life! My favorite pics are the Puss in Boots and the, ahem, well endowed ones. Hee hee! Shadow is just too cute for words!


----------



## jellybebe

OK here are the pics I just took. They are awful - something is wrong with the lighting. Pics really don't do them justice! They're darker and have more fading IRL. The third pic sort of shows their colour a bit better than the rest.


----------



## bellapsyd

^


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> heyyyyyy! just a quick note to say..hey!
> 
> i graduated college tonight (wooohooooooo) and works in on mon..so from then on you wont be able to get rid of me in here!!!!!
> 
> will catch up in here tomorrow!!


 

Congrats  I know that makes you are so happy to now enjoy  your 
summer!  Glad to hear you will be around more!


----------



## ItalianFashion

*Jelly* - Thanks for the compliment . I was wondering if the bag actually even went with the dress but I was just doing a quick errand so who cares. I need a bronzer also. My face is always paler than the rest of my body for some weird reason. I tried estee lauder but do not like it much . I may try chanel since I love the glossimers I just bought. 

*Bella* - Thanks about my hair. I just dried the bodywave straight. Please let me see pics when you get yours done! I think the colors you picked are fine. I love those combos on the screen. Lets hope they look true to color when you get them. I even thought of ordering them for highlights. I have this dive in a box hair here I may use first. I bought it last year. Its a tape method in those colors that i was going to try but was scared they would fall out. I may cut it and fusion glue it to the tracks in random places. 

*Pond* - I love that notebook. Yes let us see the sugar bunny items. They are so cute.

*Kav* - Thank You for the nice compliment. He is a character so hyper and funny. They love him in italy. I went to dolce and Gabbanna boutique and they had his CD on top volume lol. I love shadows pics!!! He looks so funny and you can do with him what you want lol. He has the cutest chubby cheeks and big feet especially in the first pic. I make Luigi dance sometimes also. He really does trust you. 

I found out Lil Jon was playing for free at our tiny little pool table bar on base so I went and DD ed last night with neighbor and italian friend. It was interesting. We were so squished and crowded that we were literally drenched by the time we left but we were in front since we got there early. They even let the italians on base for the concert. He did some country rock songs like journey and sweet home alabama  . Very interesting. He took pics and videos of all of it to put on his my space. He threw this towel at me he wiped his sweaty head with wonder if it will sell on ebay lol.


----------



## omgblonde

Catch up time!

Bella - Love the bracelets!

Jelly - OMG, that's so cute he goes after your bf to see him off, awww! Love the jeans you bought! 

IF - OMG!!! I love Lil Jon!!! Nice pic, haha! You look gooood, loving your bag!

Kav - OMG, those are the cutest pictures!! Hahaha @ the picture with the finger.. I spotted that straight away! Honey is the same as Shadow and lets me hold/pose him however I please! Except on his back.. he doesn't like that!

No grad presents yet. I think/hope I'll get some after my results!


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I'm with you...my face is ALWAYS paler than the rest of my body.  frustrating!


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I forgot to ask- the dress you are wearing in the picture- I LOVE it.  Where is it from?


----------



## jellybebe

I think it's good that your faces are lighter than your bodies, then that means you aren't overexposing your faces to the sun! I am really liking the Chanel bronzer I just got - the packaging and brush alone are worth the money!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I've only used Chanel glossimiers and nailpolish- is the bronzer really worth it?


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> I think it's good that your faces are lighter than your bodies, then that means you aren't overexposing your faces to the sun! I am really liking the Chanel bronzer I just got - the packaging and brush alone are worth the money!


 
^^^ I am checking out the Chanel bronzer tonight *jelly*! I am quite pale, usually the first or second lightest shade in foundation, so I really need bronzing powder. I'm currently using the Giorgio Armani bronzing powder in #1.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> I went to base to get more of the necklaces from the vendor and I saw this guy sitting on the furniture vendors couch . I was like wow he looks like lil jon but shorter . I decided I should not ask since I would feel stupid asking. I go get my necklaces and walk outside and someone asks for a pic with him and tells me its him so I got a pic with him haha. Funny because my husband just brough him up the other day saying I saw this rapper in a magazine here named lil john and he has wears the Gucci Gold G belt like your purse.


 
^^^ I love your photo with Lil' Jon *ItalianFashion*! Your Gucci bag is hot! I hope you are feeling better now in Italy. Give my love to Luigi!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I've only used Chanel glossimiers and nailpolish- is the bronzer really worth it?


 

I think so (for me personally), because some bronzers make my skin look orange. Also, the packaging is really nice. It has a huge mirror, the brush is sooo soft (and you'll actually use it to apply the product) and you only need a tiny bit of bronzer so I think it will last a long time. 

Pond, there's a shade that's even lighter than the one I got, maybe that will work? I sound like I work for Chanel! Ha ha ha.

It's the first day of summer!  Unfortunately, the weather is not looking too great.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> OK here are the pics I just took. They are awful - something is wrong with the lighting. Pics really don't do them justice! They're darker and have more fading IRL. The third pic sort of shows their colour a bit better than the rest.


 
^^^ Jelly, I love the "R" on the back pocket of the Rock & Republic jeans. I am going to check these out, along with the Chanel bronzer, today at Nordstrom. I'll let you know if I buy anything.


----------



## bellapsyd

in case you ladies were interested- here are 2 more rabbit forums (besides binkybunny and bunspace)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/

http://lagomorphlounge.proboards2.com/


----------



## jellybebe

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good pressed powder? I was thinking of trying Tarte (but I'd have to get my sister to order it from Sephora) or Prescriptives. Now that it's getting hotter my combo skin is starting to get more shiny. I also love having a compact - I started using powder when I was 12.


----------



## bellapsyd

here are 2 of my bracelets that came today!











annnnd, here is a bunny pic







jelly- I use clinique, though I hear MAC has a good one too


----------



## jellybebe

I was inspired by you all to take a bunny pic today too. Unfortunately Evander is tough to photograph. Here's the only one that came out decently.

Yay for the new bracelets! It's fun to receive parcels!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ haha- submit that to "disapproving rabbits"


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good pressed powder? I was thinking of trying Tarte (but I'd have to get my sister to order it from Sephora) or Prescriptives. Now that it's getting hotter my combo skin is starting to get more shiny. I also love having a compact - I started using powder when I was 12.



I'd go with Chanel. I don't personally use their pressed powder but I use basically everything else and imo Chanel make up is the best.  I haven't tried all the brands and obviously different brands work well for different people but my experience with Chanel make up has all been good.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> I was inspired by you all to take a bunny pic today too. Unfortunately Evander is tough to photograph. Here's the only one that came out decently.
> 
> Yay for the new bracelets! It's fun to receive parcels!



LOL.... He doesn't look happy. He's looking at the camera going what are you doing following me??! He's so adorable!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> here are 2 of my bracelets that came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annnnd, here is a bunny pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly- I use clinique, though I hear MAC has a good one too



Very funky bracelets *bella*! I couldn't pull anything like that off. The only jewelery I wear is my watch... and even that isn't really considered jewelery. ush:

YAY!!! Bunny photos!!! Aren't they the cutest when they are eating? Keep them coming.


----------



## caruava

Shadow says thanks for the compliments. He loves being the centre of attention and yes he is getting big. He's really frustrating me at the moment though. He keeps taking a piss on this 1 spot (I don't let him on my bed anymore). Just did it again 10 seconds ago!!! Good thing I put a huge thick towel over the spot. Thing is his litter tray is right next to it. i don't understand why he keeps doing it. Well I do know it's a hormonal thing as you ladies said. I just don't get the whole hormonal thing. The bf said I should take it as a compliment cos he only does it on my doona and in my room. Said that Shadow thinks he is competition for my attention.


----------



## caruava

Okay I've gone a bit mad with photos... Presenting Shadow and his favourite toy, a toilet roll! He loves them! Loves tossing them, finding food in them and pushing it around.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> I think so (for me personally), because some bronzers make my skin look orange. Also, the packaging is really nice. It has a huge mirror, the brush is sooo soft (and you'll actually use it to apply the product) and you only need a tiny bit of bronzer so I think it will last a long time.
> 
> Pond, there's a shade that's even lighter than the one I got, maybe that will work? I sound like I work for Chanel! Ha ha ha.
> 
> It's the first day of summer!  Unfortunately, the weather is not looking too great.



I totally agree with that *jelly*! The brush is really good. I only started using bronzer about 1 year 4 months ago (still using the same one) and just a tiny tiny bit makes such a difference. Mind you my compact still looks brand new, I don't use much. Here are a few pics. This was pretty late at night, I had had my make up on all day, no touch ups. I love how bronzer just gives me that bit of colour. I would have never tried it if the Chanel lady didn't recommend it to me. Oh and a photo of 2 of Shadow as well.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bella- I love your bracelets again !  I used to not wear any funky jewelry and now I am more open to experimenting with different pieces.  They make your outfit less boring I think.  Very cute pic she seems to be smiling.  All of your bunnies never seem to mind getting their pic taken.  They look relaxed and happy.  Oh the dress is just a roxy dress.  They have them in all different patterns  everywhere.  I bought some more from Marshalls recently on sale for 10.00 and some on ebay. They are so comy and great for going out on hot summer days.  

Jelly - Are you sure you did not try to put bows or dress evander before you took that pic.  I recognize that look haha.  

Kav - Bunnies love those rolls.  Luigi eats like 5 a week.  It looks like shadow is pushing it around.  Does he have a tiny stuffed animal?  Luigi has one and he pushes it around and picks it up like the tp roll.    The pics are adorable and you look so pretty!   The third pic he looks like help mommy has gone mad taking photos with me. 
Maybe its the coloring of his face but he always looks like he has the cutest fat cheeks.


----------



## caruava

I laughed when I read your comment aimed at *jelly*. At first I didn't get it, then I saw your avatar... Love that photo!!! My all time (not that it's been that long) favourite of Luigi so far. And yes Shadow does seem to have pretty chubby cheeks, his colouring does accentuate it as well. Thanks for the compliments, yes Shadow does think I go a bit mad with the photos, he ran away from me after that last one, hehe. Shadow doesn't get the rolls that often. I'm the only one at home so whenever I finish a roll he gets it. And yes he does eat them as well. Not completely but most of it. He generaly pushes the roll around till he has it up against something and can get his teeth into it.

I found a photo I took within a week of getting Shadow on my mobile. He has changed so much! Here he is doing the Aussie koala on a 'tree trunk' aka leg.


----------



## bellapsyd

Kav- omg ^ that is BEYOND adorable.  It should win a contest!  Random, but Australia is one place I would DIE to go.  I've been there, but I wasn't even walking yet, so it doesn't count!  I love all the pictures!  You look great with the Chanel on- totally natural!  I might have to look into their bronzer.  I use physician's formula right now.  I def. think Shadow is marking your personal area (bed) to claim you!

IF- I'm going to ebay and hit Marshall's I'm looking for cheap sun dresses right now.  BTW- LOVE your GUcci bag in that picture!  I think my bunnies are used to pictures.  I practically stalk them with the camera!

I was thinking of seeing if a mod can change our thread title.  I don't particularly like it- it was sort of the spur of a moment thing.  "Owners" just isn't a good word!  What do you ladies think?  Maybe we can come up with something fabulous and have a mod change it?


----------



## caruava

I love that photo of shadow too!! haven't taken a photo since that comes close to being as cute as that. I just want to kiss him looking at that. You'll love it here, there's so much to do, but do make sure if you ever come to go to a few states at least. 

Owners is fine with me but I guess I get what you mean, it may exclude some people? Perhaps bunny lovers instead?


----------



## jellybebe

Kav, you look so pretty! Shadow has a yummy mummy! And of course he's sooooooooo cute, it's unreal. My fave pic of him ever is the one from your bathroom a few days after you brought him home - he was sitting on a towel.

Evander was probably pretty annoyed at the flash. I had taken about 10 pics of him up to that point, trying to get a cute one. His eyes turn red with the flash. Of course right after I finished taking pics, he jumped up on my bed and looked all cute. I tried to take more of him but they were blurry and he looked stoned because his eyes were half-closed. 

Speaking of Aus, my sister is there right now on an exchange. She's in Sydney but has been all over the place including Perth, Melbourne and Byron Bay. I think she really likes it there. I'd love to visit (I heard you have some great shopping there!) but I hate flying for anything over 5 hrs. I also have a friend who's going to school at U. Melbourne. The weather sounds too good to be true and I love all the cool exotic animals that are endemic to Aus. 

Well, I might look for some powder today (I'm going to try BB, Prescriptives and Chanel - the one with the nicest packaging wins!) I really like Chanel - I am using more and more of their stuff (eye cream and makeup), but I also try not to be too loyal to one brand. (Plus it's so $$$.) I like Stila a lot too, but they are no longer carried in big department stores and I heard the puff is really cheap and flimsy. I heard BB has good tinted moisturizer and decent powder, plus their products are formulated for skin w/ yellow undertones. Has anyone tried Tarte?

Oh yeah - new thread title! I like "Bunny Lovers' Chat" or something like that!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow says thanks for the compliments. He loves being the centre of attention and yes he is getting big. He's really frustrating me at the moment though. He keeps taking a piss on this 1 spot (I don't let him on my bed anymore). Just did it again 10 seconds ago!!! Good thing I put a huge thick towel over the spot. Thing is his litter tray is right next to it. i don't understand why he keeps doing it. Well I do know it's a hormonal thing as you ladies said. I just don't get the whole hormonal thing. The bf said I should take it as a compliment cos he only does it on my doona and in my room. Said that Shadow thinks he is competition for my attention.


 
Maybe he is telling you to move his litterbox a few inches over?  I know Evander poops outside his litterbox to tell me that it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## bellapsyd

em- love that you are in chem, BTW- we need more women scientists

and Jelly- if you make a makeup line- I will so buy it- I know yours wouldn't be tested on animals!  I try hard to avoid animal tested stuff b/c we all know bunnies are the prime animal  

anyone know what mod we can PM?


----------



## jellybebe

Any of them can do it, I think, but some of them are in charge of specific sections. Hm... I think Cristina, Prada's Meadow and Sunshine are in charge of non purse-related subforums, but Vlad is really fast about fixing things too. 

Yay in the Beauty Bar subforum, someone posted a thread about cosmetic companies that don't test on animals - Chanel is one of them (another reason to justify their higher prices ) but Lancome isn't.


----------



## bellapsyd

more reason for me to checkout Chanel!


----------



## caruava

Really I never knew that. I am definitely sticking with Chanel then. And *Jelly*, Chanel has the best powder out there imo. It's the finest, softest to the touch (i.e. not 'grainy' like some other brands). I do however also recommend prescriptives. I have used that most of my life. They just stopped carrying it in here and I switched as I couldn't get it any more. Just make the change *jelly*.... use ALL chanel... 

Lol I'm not sure about yummy mummy, but thanks.  Yesh shadow has adorable moments that I can't catch on camera. most of the time the cam is a bit far away and the lighting is too poor. I hate using flash. You should definitely visit Australia! As for weather in Melbourne, Melbourne is notorious for having 4 seasons in 1 day. It can go from cold to hot to cold. But yes I still do love it here.


----------



## bellapsyd

it seriously gets cold in Australia?


----------



## caruava

I mean no where near as cold as some parts of the States or Canada. We don't generally get negative temperatures in winter here in Melbourne anyway. Eg today's only min of 10 deg C and a max of 15 deg C. But it can go from 38 deg C to 15 deg C in 1 day.


----------



## jellybebe

^Hm interesting. But that's not too bad, if you never really dip below 0 C! I would love that!

Didn't go shopping today as I kinda hurt my knee and my bf and I went to a travel agent to check out tix for our cross-country trip (mostly to go apartment hunting for me). It's ridiculous how expensive it is to fly across the country when a trip to LA costs like $300 (before tax)!

So did you decide on a new name for our thread?


----------



## bellapsyd

I was hoping to have everyone weigh in on this name: "Bunny Lovers Chat"

off topic- but does anyone have disney couture wrap bracelet?  I'm loving those now (on a bracelet binge.  Just bought a Coach silver bangle as well)


----------



## ItalianFashion

I was thinking bunny lovers also.  That was the best I could come up with .


----------



## Peaches23

has anyone shown their rabbit?


----------



## bellapsyd

^no. haha, Chester would display bad behavior


----------



## Peaches23

bella- LOL!

here's some new pictures of sadie


----------



## bellapsyd

omg - look at those tiny little feet in the first one!!  The third one is like "Mom- STOP taking  pictures!"  SOOOOO  cute!!!



PMed Prada's Meadow and told her we think a new title better expresses us...hopefully she will change it!


----------



## Peaches23

lol she's a character!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww loving all the new bunny pictures, so cute!

I finally handed in my work this morning so now there's no getting rid of me 

Bella - I LOVE those bracelets. I'd get a few if they weren't so pricey! I love Disney Couture jewelry, I don't have a wrap bracelet though, but they are so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh I know, I want more, but can't justify the price.  I put a watch out on ebay for them.  Here's bella the way I found her the other day (there was hay in the box- no crackers)


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I was hoping to have everyone weigh in on this name: "Bunny Lovers Chat"
> 
> off topic- but does anyone have disney couture wrap bracelet? I'm loving those now (on a bracelet binge. Just bought a Coach silver bangle as well)


 

Yeah I have one. I have the dark-blue Sleeping Beauty one with the bows. I love it except it's totally flimsy, it's started to unravel, which is such a PITA. I wish that I could wear it but I have to fix it. One of the charms started slipping off and the knot wasn't secure and it's just really tricky to fix, hard to explain. Maybe a pic would help.


----------



## jellybebe

Peaches23 said:


> has anyone shown their rabbit?


 

I thought about it, but I had Evander neutered and the rabbits have to be "intact" in order to be shown. Also, I'm not crazy about how rabbits are treated at shows. They are kept in little cages all day in the heat, and the judges man-handle them! It's really mean!


----------



## Peaches23

thanks jelly!


----------



## bellapsyd

picture please Jelly!

Also-  I agree with Jelly.  I think rabbit showing is somewhat brutal for the bunnies.  The noises, sounds, and kids poking their fingers in would be awful.  I can't expose my pampered little ones to that.  Besides, I already know they are first place winners


----------



## em821

*Jelly:*
Thanks! Ill have to try the SPF lotion and spray. Is the spray sticky? I go hiking just about once a week. Colorado's sun is very intense. Im searching for a good body sunscreen thats not sticky.
As far as pressed powder, I use chanels double perfection compact as powder even though its pressed foundation, just apply with a big brush! It really gives a nice finish, I have used it for many years. For foundation I use chantecailles future skin. Their foundation is so silky and weightlessI have actually not tried their powder b/c Im so in love of the chanels. Ha haI love the look on Evanders face!

*Kav:*
Shadow is just too cute! Making me want to adopt a small bunny! Love his color pattern! You are so pretty! Ill hopefully get to the mall this weekend and will def try the bronzer.
My bunnies would sometimes pee next to their litter box too. I put those thick plastic sheets (from office supply store for rolling chairs) under their litter box then cover it with an area rug what can be washed easily. Shadow is marking you and competes for attention. Oh-Oh did that when he was young too. 

*Bella:*
Cute bracelets! How many bunnies do you have? Shes so adorable! Love the title of bunny lovers chat!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have 5 bunnies.  Well- broken down: 2 are mine (Chester & Sarafina), 2 are my parents (still live at home, since  my grad school is only 10 minutes away- helps save on loans) (Lexi and  Raffie), 1 is my boyfriends- which he rescued after he found out my love for bunnies.  She was originally for me, but it was going to be 2 weeks until  I saw him and in that time span he fell in love with her (Bella) and she's been his ever since (almost 4 years now).  I'll also occasionally talk and post pictures of my 2 little ones who passed, Frankie and  Chocolate.


----------



## pond23

*Peaches23 *- Sadies is such a beautiful bunny! I love the second photo of her. She reminds me a lot of Bunn Bunn when she was younger.

*Jelly* - I tried on the Rock & Republic jeans on Saturday. The Nordstrom that I went to had a very limited selection, so I wasn't able to check out the wash that I was interested in. I tried on the new Chanel bronzing powder too. The compact, the brush and the texture are all exquisite, but none of the colors looked right with my skintone. So I left the store empty-handed. I'm still on the hunt for a good non-orangey bronzing powder.
I love the Tarte foundation "Smooth Operator". It is one of my favorite liquid foundations! It has such a smooth finish, and it does not break me out. I have never tried their pressed powder though.

*Em* - Two thumbs up for you for your being a women in chem! I agree with Bella. We definitely need more women in the sciences, and in math too. I started off college as an applied math major, but then ultimately switched to economics.

*Bella* - I like the name "Bunny Lovers Chat" as a possible new thread title. I can't think of any better alternatives. Love your new bracelets too!

*Kavnadoo* - I love the photos of you and Shadow. You are both stunners!

*omgblonde* - Happy to hear that we will 'see' more of you on this thread!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha Bella's getting stuck into her hay!

OMG Pond! Your sig pic doesn't even look real.. sooo cute! Looks like a little stuffed bunny!


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> bella- LOL!
> 
> here's some new pictures of sadie



Ah!!!! SOOOO cute! She must be the same breed as Shadow, they look exactly the same when Shadow was a month or 2 old!


----------



## JavaJunkie

Can I just say I adore this thread  I spent so much time over the past few days going through all 129 pages. All your bunnies are very cute. I wish I could have one (or more) but my Dane is too big and hyper for me to have any.

I had one when I was very young, she was all white and named Snowball-- not a very original name but I was a kid at the time. lol


----------



## Peaches23

kavnadoo said:


> Ah!!!! SOOOO cute! She must be the same breed as Shadow, they look exactly the same when Shadow was a month or 2 old!


 
she's a holland lop! Shadow is adorable!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

JavaJunkie!- welcome!! Please enjoy the thread!!! Snowball is an ADORABLE name!  awww.


No news yet from Prada's Meadow...


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ oh I know, I want more, but can't justify the price. I put a watch out on ebay for them. Here's bella the way I found her the other day (there was hay in the box- no crackers)


 

Cute picture!  You are so lucky your bf loves bunnies.  Its hard to get my hubby very interested.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I came home today and was laying on the floor while Luigi was running around.  He kept sniffing my mouth hair eyes shirt etc and marking me  for like 20 minutes.  Then he starts climbing all over my head honking.  I was like what in the world is he doing.  I then remembered earlier today I went to get him food at the petstore and picked up a cute bunny that looked just like him and held it for like 20 minutes.  I guess it must of been a girl bunny.  haha


----------



## jellybebe

Hi everyone! I had some errands to run yesterday but inevitably I wound up shopping! First I intended to just check out powder, so I went to the Prescriptives counter and looked at their powder. I ruled it out because the packaging is really flimsy and cheap (and costs $42 CAD!) and it doesn't even come with a puff or anything! The "suggested" travel size brush is cool, but it's another $27! A Chanel compact is probably $8 more. So the Chanel girl was on her break unfortunately, which made me wander over to the handbag department... I visited my SA at LV and tried on some sunnies, which I was undecided on because I kind of prefer Chanel sunnies, but he let me "pet" the $12 000 pink ostrich frame top speedy! AHHH!!! Sooo gorgeous!!! Someone on here actually has it.

Anyway, I have been lusting after the Miu Miu Bow satchel for a while (I am loving Miu Miu bags in general these days) and lo and behold, the new FW 08 stuff had arrived! There were 2 Bows - this blueberry one and a burgundy one. Ultimately I decided on the dark blue one because it looks almost black (but it has sexy dark purple lining) and for some reason, the colour just makes the shape look so sharp. I am in LOVE!  I'll try to take some modelling pics later. The shape kind of reminds me of the BBag First, probably on account of the little handles and the long strap, but it's much bigger than the First. My favourite thing about the Bow is the fold-over flap and the buckles that come up the front, it sort of looks like an old-school book bag (like the kind Pinocchio had or something). Enjoy! The pic is kinda crappy though, doesn't do the bag justice.

Pond, sorry to hear you walked away from Nordie's empty-handed! But I guess you saved some $$$ then!  More for Chanel bags! Are you in the LA area? Sorry, can't remember. I'm curious cuz I have family there and am due for a trip down there sometime. I love the shopping in LA. SCP is TDF! 

Em thanks for the powder suggestion. I'm going to have to get my butt back to the Chanel counter to try on the powder! Is the puff decent? 

I went to renew my passport yesterday and I was so  because they told me my passport photos were "not acceptable"! There was a shiny spot in the middle of my forehead, which they said would not scan well. I would have thought the stupid guy who took my photo would have known that! Apparently not!!! (See, I need powder!) On top of that, they took my photos so I couldn't even try to return them. Fortunately there was a place right there that did passport photos and my new photos actually turned out waaay better than my old photos! 

Oh and I came home to a thank-you card from my LV SA! I felt so special! Tried to take a pic w/ Evander, as he was sitting on the floor looking all cute, but as soon as he realized it was a paper product, he wanted to eat it! 

Bella I took a pic of the bracelet. Hope you can see what I mean. The ends are fastened together with a little gold hoop thingy, as the whole bracelet is braided, and I'm pretty sure one of my leather strips snapped off, so I'm not sure if it's even fixable. I may try to hunt down the receipt and try to bring it back to the store for repairs, but my receipts are a mess! OMG why didn't I keep up with my organizing system?!?!?! Plus it matches my new Bow satchel perfectly, and it has bows all over it! WHY?!?!?!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I came home today and was laying on the floor while Luigi was running around. He kept sniffing my mouth hair eyes shirt etc and marking me for like 20 minutes. Then he starts climbing all over my head honking. I was like what in the world is he doing. I then remembered earlier today I went to get him food at the petstore and picked up a cute bunny that looked just like him and held it for like 20 minutes. I guess it must of been a girl bunny. haha


 

Ha ha Luigi wants action!


----------



## caruava

*IF *LOL that's too funny. I love Luigi, what a romantic...

*em* I put some towels down next to the box. I just don't know what is up with him. My 2 girls NEVER had an accident. Oh and Shadow finally did it.... HE PEED ON ME. :weird: I didn't even realise that he did until I got up. Well I am glad he peed on me and not on the sofa cos it is brand new and would have seeped inside where I couldn't clean it. It's just so frustrating.... I really really hope it stops soon.

*pond* I totally agree with *omgblonde* about your sig pic. Looks like a stuffed animal!

*javajunkie* Welcome! Snowball can't be as unoriginal as Shadow... and I'm not even that young... ush:

*Peaches* I know that bunnies have different names in different countries. Is the holland lop the smallest breed of lop in your country? Cos if it is, that's what Shadow is. They call them mini lops here in Australia. Sadie and Shadow look so alike imo. I love Sadie and her colouring, she is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I love the photo of her in your siggy. Shadow does that too but I can never seem to get a photo, cos every time I get the camera out and get in front of him he gets excited and runs to me for a pat, even if he is doing his favourite thing..... eating.


----------



## caruava

Oh forgot to say, love the new Miu Miu *jelly*! Can't wait for the modelling pics.


----------



## caruava

Nice to know so many ladies here are in Science. Don't think I've mentioned but I am as well.  I just finished uni (for good ) yesterday and have finished with applied mathematics majors on top of my mechanical eng. I honestly find the medical sciences side too hard. I much prefer maths. It's just hard for me to memorise and remember so mcuh stuff. I really take my hat off to doctors and any one in the health science profession because of all the study and work they have to do.


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks Kav! I ADORE this bag. Congrats on your grad! Are you getting any celebration presents?

Congrats to all our new grads! This is an exciting time for you! Oh yeah technically I am a new grad too, forgot about that. 

Oh Kav the peeing on you is NOT GOOD. Did you discipline him/make an angry face when he did that? That is not cool, Shadow! Not cool! We know you love your Mommy but that is too much! 

Wow Kav I wish that I could do math/engineering. I can force myself but it doesn't come totally naturally. My dad is an EE (retired). I can see what you mean about memorizing, but you have lots of formulae (ha ha @ spelling) to memorize too! So are you gonna be a female engineer? So few of those and w/ awesome style to boot! Unreal!


----------



## em821

*Bella:*
Ah! Lots bunny love at your house!

*Pond:*
Thanks! I love math and now wish I had get a degree in math as well, but I just want to grad as quickly as possible, so I only got a minor in math . Aw! your sig photo, Baby is so adorable! 

*IF:*
What a funny story! 

*Jelly:*
I&#8217;m using chanel&#8217;s pressed foundation (double perfection compact) as pressed powder. I apply it with a big brush instead the pad that&#8217;s included. I think the look is kind &#8220;heavy/thick&#8221; when apply with the pad (dry). Oh! It is oil free so no break-out!
I have actually been considering checking out this powder by chanel: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000339&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=&ecid=

The bow satchel is so lovely! Please post modeling pic! Such a nice card from your SA! I don&#8217;t know anything about the pink ostrich speedy, but it even sounds special! 


*Kav:*
Congratulations! Yay! I wish there are more female eng in my company! I know what you meant, med/health sci fields are just too hard for me too. 
I&#8217;m not sure there is much you can do with Shadow peeing on you. I think the frequency will at least reduce once you have him fixed. Sound like Shadow did it while you are awake. Oh-Oh used to choose to pee on me in the middle of the night! He finally stopped when he got paired and has his own bunny-wife!


*Ladies:*
I&#8217;ll be in a wedding late August in Hawaii. The color of my dress is pale-gold (I have not yet seem it). I&#8217;m thinking a small bag/clutch/wristlet in possibly gold or gold trim so I&#8217;ll be able to match shoes easily. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Peaches23

*kavnadoo*

The holland lop is the smallest breed of lop in the USA they weigh 3 lbs.

We do have mini lops here they weigh about 5-6 1/2 lbs. 

(I got this information from the internet)

So the holland lop is the smallest breed here.  

I love shadow's coloring as well! you named that handsome fella very well! I took those pictures of Sadie with my camera phone and she seems like she likes that better than a regular camera and they turn out well.  Maybe try that with Shadow? 

 I know you mentioned before that you live in AUS. I always wanted to visit! But I wouldn't look forward to the price of the plane ticket and the length of the flight!  

*Jelly*

awesome bag!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Nice to know so many ladies here are in Science. Don't think I've mentioned but I am as well.  I just finished uni (for good ) yesterday and have finished with applied mathematics majors on top of my mechanical eng. I honestly find the medical sciences side too hard. I much prefer maths. It's just hard for me to memorise and remember so mcuh stuff. I really take my hat off to doctors and any one in the health science profession because of all the study and work they have to do.


 

Congrats!!  Are you taking time off or going to try to work right away?


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Hi everyone! I had some errands to run yesterday but inevitably I wound up shopping! First I intended to just check out powder, so I went to the Prescriptives counter and looked at their powder. I ruled it out because the packaging is really flimsy and cheap (and costs $42 CAD!) and it doesn't even come with a puff or anything! The "suggested" travel size brush is cool, but it's another $27! A Chanel compact is probably $8 more. So the Chanel girl was on her break unfortunately, which made me wander over to the handbag department... I visited my SA at LV and tried on some sunnies, which I was undecided on because I kind of prefer Chanel sunnies, but he let me "pet" the $12 000 pink ostrich frame top speedy! AHHH!!! Sooo gorgeous!!! Someone on here actually has it.
> 
> Anyway, I have been lusting after the Miu Miu Bow satchel for a while (I am loving Miu Miu bags in general these days) and lo and behold, the new FW 08 stuff had arrived! There were 2 Bows - this blueberry one and a burgundy one. Ultimately I decided on the dark blue one because it looks almost black (but it has sexy dark purple lining) and for some reason, the colour just makes the shape look so sharp. I am in LOVE!  I'll try to take some modelling pics later. The shape kind of reminds me of the BBag First, probably on account of the little handles and the long strap, but it's much bigger than the First. My favourite thing about the Bow is the fold-over flap and the buckles that come up the front, it sort of looks like an old-school book bag (like the kind Pinocchio had or something). Enjoy! The pic is kinda crappy though, doesn't do the bag justice.
> 
> Pond, sorry to hear you walked away from Nordie's empty-handed! But I guess you saved some $$$ then!  More for Chanel bags! Are you in the LA area? Sorry, can't remember. I'm curious cuz I have family there and am due for a trip down there sometime. I love the shopping in LA. SCP is TDF!
> 
> Em thanks for the powder suggestion. I'm going to have to get my butt back to the Chanel counter to try on the powder! Is the puff decent?
> 
> I went to renew my passport yesterday and I was so  because they told me my passport photos were "not acceptable"! There was a shiny spot in the middle of my forehead, which they said would not scan well. I would have thought the stupid guy who took my photo would have known that! Apparently not!!! (See, I need powder!) On top of that, they took my photos so I couldn't even try to return them. Fortunately there was a place right there that did passport photos and my new photos actually turned out waaay better than my old photos!
> 
> Oh and I came home to a thank-you card from my LV SA! I felt so special! Tried to take a pic w/ Evander, as he was sitting on the floor looking all cute, but as soon as he realized it was a paper product, he wanted to eat it!
> 
> Bella I took a pic of the bracelet. Hope you can see what I mean. The ends are fastened together with a little gold hoop thingy, as the whole bracelet is braided, and I'm pretty sure one of my leather strips snapped off, so I'm not sure if it's even fixable. I may try to hunt down the receipt and try to bring it back to the store for repairs, but my receipts are a mess! OMG why didn't I keep up with my organizing system?!?!?! Plus it matches my new Bow satchel perfectly, and it has bows all over it! WHY?!?!?!


 
Jelly I really love the miu miu bag.  Its looks like the perfect size! 
All of your purchases make me want to go out and get the same thing lol.  I have loved all of your bags.   I also got an LV thank you a while back and Luigi found it and ate half of it. Bunnies like our purchases as much as us. I figure well as long as he does not eat the bag he can have the wrappings and shopping bags etc... They cannot be near a piece of carboard or paper without destroying.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches I love the pics of her she looks so tiny and cute.  How is she doing with the chin?


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks Em, Peaches & IF! I will try to take some pics when I get dressed. Uh... I was a bit lazy today, but in my defense, I did get up at 7 am but got my days mixed up and thought I had a later yoga class and wound up missing it. I worked out at home instead.

Yes Peaches I'd love to know too how your bunny gets along with the chin now.

Em that is a fun dilemma to have! More shopping for a little gold clutch now?!?!?! The MC Kate has gold trim, but since it's white MC, it might look a bit too casual for a wedding. The gold miroir cosmetics case in my sig might be too flashy. Sometimes Coach makes cute little gold accessories/clutches and they're not too $$$. Gucci often has cute gold-trimmed accessories as well.

Ha ha speaking of math my sister is an actuary! So is my aunt! Nobody knows what that is.

I have to stop shopping! I'm going to Montreal and a couple of other places next week and Montreal has awesome shopping! Must try to resist until then! My bday is coming up next month though...


----------



## Peaches23

They get along very well!  I got them a nice playpen that they can play in together.  They do follow eachother around for about 15-20 mins then they get bored and want to go their separate ways.  They start to try and get out of the pen. But I haven't had any problems with them at all!  They seem to enjoy eachothers company. Sadie likes getting out of her cage more so than Taco.  He likes his big chinchilla condo! He's a little homebody! So I usually only take him out once or twice a week to run around with Sadie.  Sadie gets to come out everyday and play.  She loves it more so than Taco does.


----------



## jellybebe

Ok some quick modelling pics for y'all. I still can't capture the true beauty of this bag. Third pic shows details of the bag best, but the HW is silver.


----------



## pond23

Thank you ladies for all of your wonderful comments about my new signature photo of Yum Yum! He is a little cutie, and he loves the ladies. 

*Jelly *- I moved to LA a few years ago from Boston. The shopping here is great, definitely one of the city's best attributes in my opinion.  I love the South Coast Plaza mall too, but I don't get to go that often because it is about 45 minutes south of me, and this is without traffic. You will have a really fun time when you visit!

*JavaJunkie* - Welcome to the bunny thread!


----------



## em821

*Jelly:*
Aw! Love your new bag!  I wish I could be taller like you! 
I didnt even think of the MC Kate! I would  to get that and I can use it whenever I dont want to carry a purse too! I guess thats why it might bet too casual!?! But the gold trimmakes it possible for formal event? Plus it would add some color. I would love to use a bit more color, but the bride wants all of us to get gold shoes so I thought a gold clutch would look the best. I had a coach clutch that I didnt like very much and gave it to my cousin. Gucci has a few clutches but I would love to get Kate!

*Peaches:*
Thats so cool that Sadie and Taco gets along!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw Em I often wish I was teeny like you! When you were holding your 9-lb baby Petunia, she looked like she was 20 lbs!  

The Kate is a pretty fun bag, good for essentials. I plan to use it as a makeup bag once I get over being scared of scratching the gold plate. I like that the gold wrist strap is detachable. 

Pond, you're from Beantown? I've never been there but it sounds cool, very different from LA for sure! I'm always amazed at the differences between the 2 coasts. I've grown up on the West Coast but am now moving to the East Coast for school! My sis lives quite a ways from SCP unfortunately, as do my cousins, but everything in LA is far apart! I guess everyone gets used to driving on the freeway in their big huge SUVs! I love Melrose Ave as well for shopping, and am dying to check out the surrounding streets like Robertson Blvd. (Ugh, it's been a while since I went to LA just for a vacation!) 

In an attempt to cut down on shopping (or go broke faster), I'm compiling a list of my ultimate HGs. I know the white Chanel jumbo flap is on there, as are a pair of CL VPs w/ pewter tip, the CL glitter NPs, a Chanel skirt suit, a pink & a white handbag (unsure of style & designer but very classic, perhaps w/ quilting), a diamond Cartier Love bracelet, the VIC Sac Louis ($7000, by invite only!), and an Hermes Kelly...

What are yours?


----------



## omgblonde

Love your new bag Jelly! & your top too 

Oooh a list of ultimate HG's sounds good. I'll have to compile mine & let you know!


----------



## pond23

Oooh, writing down a list of ultimate holy grails sounds fun. Mine are:

-Chanel red caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain (from Spring 2007)
-Louis Vuitton Le Fab in black or verone
-Hermes Etoupe Birkin
-Chanel white J12 watch with diamond bezel
-Chanel tweed jacket
-Cartier Santos Demoiselle watch in 18K white gold


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- love the primp top!

sorry guys, it's been a long day.  I'm a little bummed, I am putting my hair extensions back in, but the problem is, the hair came today and it is too blonde.  Yellow actually.  So now I have to ship it back, exchange it for another color and reschedule my apt.  Ugh.

As for HG- I just got one of mine!  05 magenta city!!!  I NEED to stop.  Like, NOW.  LOL.  I think an 05 apple green bbag is really up there too.  An LV mirage speedy.  CL glitter numero prives.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- love the primp top!
> 
> sorry guys, it's been a long day. I'm a little bummed, I am putting my hair extensions back in, but the problem is, the hair came today and it is too blonde. Yellow actually. So now I have to ship it back, exchange it for another color and reschedule my apt. Ugh.
> 
> As for HG- I just got one of mine! 05 magenta city!!! I NEED to stop. Like, NOW. LOL. I think an 05 apple green bbag is really up there too. An LV mirage speedy. CL glitter numero prives.


 

OMG an 05 magenta City?!?! That's the year with the really good leather! Where are the pics missy?!?! Which Bbag is the really really big one - is it the City or the Work or something else? 

Not a Primp top (kinda looks like it though) but did you guys get the joke? I was carrying a Bow bag and wearing a bow top!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Oooh, writing down a list of ultimate holy grails sounds fun. Mine are:
> 
> -Chanel red caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain (from Spring 2007)
> -Louis Vuitton Le Fab in black or verone
> -Hermes Etoupe Birkin
> -Chanel white J12 watch with diamond bezel
> -Chanel tweed jacket
> -Cartier Santos Demoiselle watch in 18K white gold


 
Ah yes, LV Le Fab! I want a white one I think.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> OMG an 05 magenta City?!?! That's the year with the really good leather! Where are the pics missy?!?! Which Bbag is the really really big one - is it the City or the Work or something else?
> 
> Not a Primp top (kinda looks like it though) but did you guys get the joke? I was carrying a Bow bag and wearing a bow top!



hahaha! omg!!!!  I missed the joke!  I'll post pics soon!  Long (bad) day.  the really really big bbag is the weekender.  Then the work (my vert d'eau is one), then the city, then the first.  The over the shoulder styles are scattered in there too.

IF- do you know anyone who enlisted in the army as a reserve?  Such as a doctor/dentist/psychologist?  I hear they go straight to captain, are not combat trained, and commit to 4 years, but get their school loans paid for and get a great salary, plus it counts as internship.  My training director told me to consider this (I think there is a base in Hawaii), but I can't see myself doing it, but apparently military trained docs get some of the  best training.  I am uncertain about signing over 4 years of my life; even though I won't be sent to combat.  There must be something they aren't telling me.  Seems almost too good to be true ($ wise).  Anyways, just curious if you had any thoughts


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Pond, you're from Beantown? I've never been there but it sounds cool, very different from LA for sure! I'm always amazed at the differences between the 2 coasts. I've grown up on the West Coast but am now moving to the East Coast for school! My sis lives quite a ways from SCP unfortunately, as do my cousins, but everything in LA is far apart! I guess everyone gets used to driving on the freeway in their big huge SUVs! I love Melrose Ave as well for shopping, and am dying to check out the surrounding streets like Robertson Blvd. (Ugh, it's been a while since I went to LA just for a vacation!)


 
*Jelly *- Yeah, I'm from Beantown! I miss it!  I'm going to go there soon to visit. The East Coast is so different from the West Coast. I prefer the East Coast because I am not an LA person in many ways. I don't like hot weather. I don't like being out in the sun for too long because it gives me migraine headaches. I'm afraid of swimming in the ocean (a remaining after-effect of watching "Jaws"). I'm an indoorsy person. I don't like to wear flip-flops. And, I like darker-colored tailored more conservative clothing, etc.  

I do love sushi and shopping though! But I've only lived here a few years, so I may change. Who knows. I was born in Boston too, so the New England culture and style is still such a big part of me.

You have to check out Robertson Blvd when you visit here! They have added so many new stores there, and the Chanel boutique there is really different and cool. It has a nice edited trendy collection there. Melrose Ave is fun too, but I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok guys- I'm having a panic attack here! Chester found a rubberband on the floor (one of the thick ones) and ate a good half of it before I could pull it away from him!  He's acting perfectly fine.  Do you think he will be ok???


----------



## jellybebe

^I think he should be ok. Evander has eaten rubber bands before. Just watch him to make sure he doesn't show signs of a stomachache.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> hahaha! omg!!!! I missed the joke! I'll post pics soon! Long (bad) day. the really really big bbag is the weekender. Then the work (my vert d'eau is one), then the city, then the first. The over the shoulder styles are scattered in there too.
> 
> IF- do you know anyone who enlisted in the army as a reserve? Such as a doctor/dentist/psychologist? I hear they go straight to captain, are not combat trained, and commit to 4 years, but get their school loans paid for and get a great salary, plus it counts as internship. My training director told me to consider this (I think there is a base in Hawaii), but I can't see myself doing it, but apparently military trained docs get some of the best training. I am uncertain about signing over 4 years of my life; even though I won't be sent to combat. There must be something they aren't telling me. Seems almost too good to be true ($ wise). Anyways, just curious if you had any thoughts


 

Maybe you have to uproot yourself often, and your practice is limited to the other military people? In Canada, we have similar programs but we also have a rural incentive - you commit to 3-4 yrs in a rural community and get your student loans forgiven. There are obvious advantages and disadvantages to living in an underserved rural community, for instance. I wonder if the military is similar? They probably have some answers on SDN.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella .  We have General practioners, psychologists and psychiatrists and ob docs here on base.  They treat the soldiers spouses and dependents and a few italians at the base clinic.   If we need a specialized doc MRI . etc... we go to the italian hospital or Germany.  We do not have the space here for a lot of staff or equipment but other bases may have bigger facilities. We have a small clinic that is open 8-5 and a birthing center that can only  hold a few people.  If its full we have to go to the italian hospital.   Some docs do deploy but to safe bases such as Bagram or JBad. The tour is 12-  15 months and then you go back to the base your stationed at.  They treat the soldiers injured in combat at the safe bases.  On the front lines they just have medics who treat minimally and then the pilots fly them out when its safe to do so to the bigger safer bases in the country.  I know they do get great salary and loans are sometimes paid for.  If you are stationed overseas or hawaii you also get cost of living pay since its so much more $ to live there.   I would ask if you could stay at one base for the duration of your tour  if not you could end up anywhere.  Always get things written in your contract such as loans paid for etc...  My husband cannot get loans for school because he did not have it written in his contract.  You have a good chance of also getting enlistment bonuses.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I got mail today yeah!!! One of my hg bags a black blondie bowler I just got from a friend . I love it! It is huge! I also got this gucci blanket from ebay and here is my cute little desk from ikea. I bribed the ac repair guy to put together the legs I could not get it to work.


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats on your new stuff IF! I'd love to see the Blondie modelled to get an idea of how huge it really is!

I just found out my grandfather's in the hospital w/ pneumonia. He's really old, like 94, but he's awesome and my last grandparent left. I hope he gets better!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no Jelly!! I hope he gets better soon! x

Love the Blondie bag IF & the desk is soooo cute.. lol@ you bribing the AC guy to fix it up!


----------



## bellapsyd

we have a new thread title!!!  (thank you Prada's Meadow!)


----------



## em821

I have only got the gucci large horse chin hobo so far this year. My DH has keeping me away from the mall.
My known hg:
A clutch (kate?) in gold
LV Mahina, I still need to see this in person to know the size!
A new wallet, Im considering LVs zippy wallet. I want it in vernis but worried about scratching?!

*Bella:*
I think Chester will be fine. Petunia has chewed many buttons off the remote control. I dont think you need to be too worried. I wish I had find tpf sooner. I have to ask:shame:whats bbag?  Please do post modeling pic! I want to know!

*IF:*
Im curious too about the size of the blondie bowler. The horse chain hobo is so large! Modeling pic please? Your desk is so cute! I used to like to go to ikea at Taiwan, but there isnt one in CO. The blanket looks comfy!

*Jelly:*
Sorry to hear that. Is the hospital close to you that you can go visit him?

Yay! For new title!


----------



## jellybebe

No, my grandfather lives in LA. My sister is trying to go and see him (she lives there) but I have this one crazy uncle who hardly ever goes to visit him but when things like this happen, he tries to take control and tries to keep everyone away except his own immediate family. Very strange and frustrating. We just want to know that he's ok, but my uncle doesn't actually know anything (medically) and makes it sound like he's a senile old man about to die when he's actually very healthy and mentally alert. He lives with his son  (my other uncle) but he is normally very healthy and active. He was also a famous movie director in Taiwan back in the day. We're waiting to find out what happens later today. Apparently he was very sick yesterday but possibly getting a little bit better today.

Em a BBag is a Balenciaga bag, like the one in Bella's avatar. They are very popular among celebrities and pf'ers alike!


----------



## em821

I also have some crazy relatives too! Hope your sister gets to go and visit him soon and bring good news to you guys! Thanks Jelly! I'll have to check out the "bbag" too. Where have I been without tpf! So much to learn yet!


----------



## bellapsyd

here's my magenta and me (after working out-excuse my messy look!)









Jelly- I am s o sorry!  I hope things get better.  Family can act weird in times of "crisis", KWIM?


----------



## omgblonde

Aww, I hope things work out Jelly!

Yay for the new title!

LOVE the bbag & Primp Bella!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks IF for all the military info.  I guess I have to seriously think...

Jelly- I'm on SDN too!


----------



## bellapsyd

this is sad- 51 rabbits stolen from a Canadian shelter.  http://www.canada.com/theprovince/story.html?id=e71d1c7c-1b84-4ee7-8fde-cf58c24ae80a

who steals bunnies?? I hope they are found!


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG that is my local paper so I thought that it was the bunny shelter where I got Evander's supplies from, but it's not - it's further up north! 

I'm not on SDN - not yet anyway, but I lurk sometimes. Lots of good info.

My parents are flying out to LA on Friday. Hopefully they're not too late. I wish that I could go too, but my airplane tix are non-refundable and my bf could only get that week off. Please send good vibes! I just hope that whatever happens to my grandfather is for the best - I don't want him to stay alive if his quality of life decreases but of course it would be nice to see him again. I'm also wondering if he might just want to join my grandmother? She passed away 3 years ago. 

Anyway sorry about the depressing news. Evander is cuddling on my bed right now.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> here's my magenta and me (after working out-excuse my messy look!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly- I am s o sorry! I hope things get better. Family can act weird in times of "crisis", KWIM?


 

Great bag - congrats! I wish that my Primp hoodie was that cute. I have a beige one w/ swans on it and it's not as cute as I initially thought.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly I am so sorry about your grandfather.  I have seen many older p eople decline in health after a spouse dies.  The stress of being away from someone you have spent your life with must be unbearable.   I will try to post pics today of me and the bag for size reference. 

Em - Thank you!  I will post a pic later today.  I love the chain hobo also but I was worried it would fit awkwardly on the shoulder.  Does yours fit ok without slipping?  Funny in your post  you said large *chin* hobo lol.  I love our ikea store.  Some of the stuff is crappy but other things are really cheap looking and a good price.

Bella- Chester should be ok.  Luigi has eaten my rubberband hair ties along with many other bad things.  The magenta city is gorgeous.  Thats one of  my hg bags.

I guess my HG list would be 

Gucci black blondie bowler or hobo with pink GG's
Gucci Green Bowler
 Black Lambskin Chanel Tote of some sort
Balenciaga Magenta City like Bellas


----------



## Peachy Mary

This is my little cutie, named (Schnee-)Floeckchen - that is snowflake in german.

Unfortunately, he was ill for some time and we couldn't have him in a bawn with other bunnies... but now that he's getting better and better he'll get a new and improved home, about 15 times the size of his current place... and there he will live with at least 5 other bunnies I decided. I called the animal shelter in my town and they said unfortunately, they get new bunnies everyday and they'd be happy if I could adopt some... so yeah I'm going to have a huge bunny family soon


----------



## bellapsyd

^oh my gosh he is ADORABLE!  I'm so glad your story didn't end with "he was ill for some time and then died".  Welcome to the thread!  We have  alot of bunny info! 5 bunnies all at once is a lot!

Jelly- I LOVE the swans!  I'm always looking for new primp (esp. new bunny stuff). You have such a healthy outlook on your grandfather.  Many, many good vibes.  I'll keep your family in my thoughts.  I am SO glad it wasn't the lady you bought your stuff from!

IF- Chester is doing ok.  I guess I shouldn't have panicked so much.  I wonder what on earth made him decide a rubberband looked delicious???

thanks everyone for the comments on the magenta!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella I believe they will eat anything that they can put in their mouths. I once saw Luigi trying to eat the metal turn valve on the back of the toilet.  He just kept biting over and over.  

Peachy Mary what a cutie!  That is wonderful news that you can help5 bunnies brought to the shelter!  Let us know when you get them.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no! I hope they find all the stolen bunnnies 

Peachy - Aww, what a cutie! I'm glad he is getting better!

Jelly - I love the swan print Primp! I'm kind of obsessed with Primp lately! I'm keeping your grandad in my thoughts.


----------



## em821

*Bella:*
Love the magenta purse! Ill have to check out the bbags! Maybe itll be on my hg list too! Its horrible that those rabbits are stolen. Hopefully theyll be found quickly b/f sad things can happen.

*Jelly:*
Bunnies always know and will provide comfort when you are sad. Good vibes to you and Ill keep your family in my thought.

*IF:*
:shame:Aw! One letter really did make difference!
The chain hobo fits very comfy on the shoulder and doesnt slip at all! I have the large black leather one, it's huge too! 

*Peachy Mary:*
Aw! Snowflake is so cute! Thats wonderful that you are able to provide home to 5 more bunnies!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is so mischevious! I just had him running around the lounge & I was keeping a very close eye on him. So I was sat on the three seat sofa & he ran behind the two seat sofa which he always does.. but this time he didn't reappear straight away.. so I went to go get him.. no bunny! 

I asked my mum if he'd ran past her into the dining room.. no. Went to the kitchen to see if he'd come to say hi to dad.. no?! So I checked all three rooms again.. no bunny! WHERE could he be?! 

There's only a 10cm gap (if that!) between the sofa & the floor. So he can't be under there.. or so I thought!! I heard little sounds coming from underneath the sofa so I slowly lifted up the leg rest bit so I could see under & there was Honey laying there flat out like nothing was going on!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha Evander likes to squish into small spaces too! One morning I found him squashed between my bf's armoire and a box on one side, and a desk in front of him! He was lying flat on his tummy and looked at me like, "What? What's wrong?" when I freaked out and moved the desk so he could get out! 

Since my parents are going away at the same time as me, my brother has to take care of my bunny! He really likes bunnies but he's super-busy and not the most reliable person ever because of that. I'm going to be calling him every day to check on Evander! It's so hard to find trust-worthy people to take care of our babies!

Peachy Mary your bunny looks like my bunny!


----------



## jellybebe

Hey does anyone feed their bunny Oxbow pellets? I just got some for Evander today. They are EXPENSIVE! I'm mixing some in with his regular pellets because I don't expect him to like them right away.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Hey does anyone feed their bunny Oxbow pellets? I just got some for Evander today. They are EXPENSIVE! I'm mixing some in with his regular pellets because I don't expect him to like them right away.


 
*Jelly* - My sister and I feed our bunnies Oxbow timothy hay-based pellets. It's expensive, but we feel confident buying products from this company. The bunnies love it.

We buy the "Oxbow Bunny Basics Timothy Pellets 10 lb" bag.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha it's so funny how they manage to get into the teeniest spaces! Aww I'm sure your brother will take good care of Evander!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> *Bella:*
> Love the magenta purse! Ill have to check out the bbags! Maybe itll be on my hg list too! Its horrible that those rabbits are stolen. Hopefully theyll be found quickly b/f sad things can happen.
> 
> *Jelly:*
> Bunnies always know and will provide comfort when you are sad. Good vibes to you and Ill keep your family in my thought.
> 
> *IF:*
> :shame:Aw! One letter really did make difference!
> The chain hobo fits very comfy on the shoulder and doesnt slip at all! I have the large black leather one, it's huge too!
> 
> *Peachy Mary:*
> Aw! Snowflake is so cute! Thats wonderful that you are able to provide home to 5 more bunnies!


 


Em I was getting you confused with peaches who has the chin and thought you had chinchillas on your mind lol


----------



## ItalianFashion

Here is a modeling pic of the blondie bag so you can tell how big it is.  It is very wide.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you and your cute dresses again!

Chester is A-ok- thanks everyone for calming me down!


----------



## jellybebe

I think Evander is already eating the oxbow pellets. I'm not sure, because he had some old pellets mixed in, but I saw him eating out of his bowl yesterday. I'm going to miss him like crazy when I'm gone! I REALLY hope my brother takes care of him properly.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ you and your cute dresses again!
> 
> Chester is A-ok- thanks everyone for calming me down!


 

Glad chester is doing well after eating that.  I pratically live in little cotton dresses in summer. I bet I have 50 lol.   The one in the pic is Rogan Gregory for Target.  It was only like 30.00.  He is supposed to be an eco friendly designer.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I think Evander is already eating the oxbow pellets. I'm not sure, because he had some old pellets mixed in, but I saw him eating out of his bowl yesterday.


 

Thats good he is eating them.   Rabbits can be picky about food. 

I have tried and tried and Luigi hates green pellets.  He will starve himself before eating them.  I had to buy the italy food when I first bought him. It has all these colored rings , raisins, papaya, bannana etc in it.  He eats all of those and digs all of the green pellet food out of the bowl looking for the good stuff.  If I let the green pellets of the mix stay in the bowl without adding new food.  He will eat the bare minimum to survive.  He gets really skinny.  I have no clue what to do.


----------



## omgblonde

Ahhh I really love the Blondie, IF!! I love the name too, haha.

I just ordered a bunch of stuff on ASOS.com, I'm OBSESSED with that site.


----------



## jellybebe

I forgot to say that your Blondie looks great IF. Congrats on getting one of your HGs! I really have to slow down with the shopping, I have gone insane the last while for some reason. When I get back from my trip and my birthday passes (July 13), I'm BANNED! I'm gonna try to avoid the purse section of tpf, if that's even possible and just come here. I know it's contributed greatly to my shopping problem. 

Instead of going on tpf for hours at a time, I'm gonna try to scrapbook looks I like from magazines, which is something I've meant to do forever but never got around to. I have stacks of magazines that I need to get rid of (I'll donate them to the treatment centre where I did my practicum, as the women do a lot of collaging there) and I figured that I might as well clip what I like from them so I can: 1) figure out my true style (I REALLY love cute little Gucci dresses, thank God for Frieda Giannini), and 2) figure out what I really need rather than buying haphazardly in the moment. I'm an emotional shopper, so I have to start planning my purchases a little better.


----------



## em821

Jelly:
I have been using Oxbow Bunny Basic T for many years. Oxbow pellets are the best! Its good to make the transition slow. Have you tried oxbows critter berry with Evander? My bunnies love their critter berries its a wonderful treat!

IF:
I love that bag! It looks so good on you! 
Rabbits can survive without pellets at all. Try the oxbow pellets and fresh veggies (and always unlimited hay). He'll eventually eat the healthy pellets. 

Im finally able to go shopping tomorrow! Hopefully I can come home with a few goodies that I been eyeing!


----------



## jellybebe

^Can't wait to hear about your shopping trip Em!

I'm just packing for my trip. I'm kinda nervous to go apartment-hunting and I hate flying (boring and bad for the skin!), but I'm excited for Montreal.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ when do you leave Jelly?

It's so cute- Raffie has gotten so used to his meds, that now I just go down to his area, h old the syringe up- he STANDS on his two feet, take it willingly and runs off!  Got a picture I think!  I'll have to upload it!


----------



## omgblonde

The scrapbooking sounds like a really good idea Jelly! When is it you leave for your trip? Any news on your grandad? I hope he's doing okay.


----------



## bellapsyd

yes- is he ok Jelly???


----------



## omgblonde

Ahhh Honey managed to get under the sofa again! Even though I blocked it off. He learned how to jump on to it too (he's usually banned from the lounge because it's a new leather sofa!), clever bunny! 

I've just realised that in a few days it's two years since the day I brought him home!!


----------



## jellybebe

Nope, he passed away last night. It was bad because my mom was literally on the plane to get there and she landed about an hour later. It's pretty sad but anyway, I'm glad that he had a long life. I'm sad that I can't make it for the funeral, as I leave on Monday, but I know that he would have wanted me to find an apartment.


----------



## tano expert

Hi Everybody! Im new to this neck of TPF but I jus wanted to say hi because I have an adorable bunny myself- her name is Twinkle and she's a big fat white bunny with some black markings on her. 

We adopted her and her son two years ago and several times she gave birth to a single still born bunny. I thought rabbits were supposed to have litters, so this kind of alarmed me. Anyone had this happen before? Anyway, last summer her son escaped from the paypen one afternoon, and we never found him, so she has been alone since then. I was thinking of adopting another rabbit to keep her company- maybe a female so that she doesnt keep having single still births? Can two female rabbits live happily together? 

Also, does anyone have a good outdoor hutch that they recommend thats big enough for two bunnies? 

And one final thing- while browsing on Bergdorf goodmans website, I noticed that Gucci has a new BUNNY HANDBAG coming out for Fall! Here is a link: 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...1cat261004cat20087cat238207cat269601cat269102


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG that is crazy - a Gucci bunny babushka handbag!

BTW welcome, please post pics of your bunny! Definitely 2 females can get along. I'm assuming that her son and her were mating? That might explain the single stillborn births, as the genetics of the two bunnies are too similar and may lead to birth defects. The other bunny lovers on here probably have more tips on how to get two bunnies to bond, but the best thing to do is to let your bunny pick a friend. Let them meet on neutral territory and let them touch noses to see if they'll get along. Separate them immediately if they fight.


----------



## tano expert

Thanks for your advice, jelly bebe! 

Yes, the mother and son were mating- ALL THE TIME! So do you think if I got an unrelated male she might have healthy babies???

She seems to sort of like my two new kittens, but they don't seem very interested in her...


----------



## pond23

*Jelly:* I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I am so so sorry.  You're in my thoughts.

Tano- if you adopt another male, how about getting him neutered- then you won't have to worry about putting her through the stress of pregnancy.  Definitely let her choose her next friend at the shelter.  Have you ever thought of keeping them indoors?  Most/all of us have indoor bunnies- we can offer some excellent tips on house training them.  You would never have to worry about losing a bun again!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hi bunslaves!!!!!!!!!!!! some how i missed this thread 
My two sons Audi & cookie both 1 years old  Audi just turned one a week ago 







*Audi *





*Cookie *on his couch


----------



## ItalianFashion

*Jelly* I am so sorry to hear about yor grandad. Hopefully he can now be with your grandma. I hope your trip goes well and be safe! 

*OMG-* You may have to block off the whole area where there the sofa is. Maybe a gate for that room. They are so sneaky and can get in the tiniest of spots. I just bought a baby gate to put in the door of Luigis room so I do not have to close it and cool air can get in. We have been having ac problems and its been so hot. I am waiting for him to figure out a way to get over it. 


Tano - She is very cute! The reason for the stillbirths is most likely because it was her son. Its not that advisable to let them have babies all the time since there are so many unwanted rabbits and it puts them through so much stress. I would try to introduce her to other females or neutered males possibly from a rescue site in your area or the local shelter. You could bring her in and see who she bonds with. Have you thought about having them inside in a bunny condo. The members here have great condos built out of the metal cubes . That way you can be sure they cannot get loose. You can just let them out when you are home to supervise for playtime.
I am a big Gucci fan and notice the rabbit bag but a little to expensive for me until sale. The bunnies look sort of weird and scary on the bag don't you think ? lol


Em thank you. So you do not think he will starve himself if he only eats pellets? He gets so skinny when I try. He really loves his good pieces in the food more than veggies I think. Here is a pic of what he eats and here is what the box says. Is it bad for him?

Premium is a true delicacy for rabbits, both for its rich fruit and vegtable content and for its variety of puffed grains. The precooking procedure the ingredients undergo makes this product easy to digest and limits bad odors. In addition to its well balance protein and fiber content premium is fortified with vitamins which are not often found in a small animals diet. 

Ingredients: cereals, vegtables, fruit, seeds, vegtable byproducts, oils and fats, milk and milk derivatives, mineral substances, colorants: EEc additives. 
Vitamin A 3300 UI Vitamin D# 1500 UI Vitamin E alpha tocopherol 91% 11 mg, CU (pentahydrate cupric sulfate) 7 mg, Robenidina 60 Mg. 

It is made here in our city so its very fresh. Its funny we also make the maricharo cages here in our city and ferplast is also made in italy. For all of the rabbit manufacturers here you would think we would have more toys for them but they have more in the states. We just have tons of cages and food for them. 


Bella - That is so adorable chester standing up and taking his medicine. Try to post a pic for us. What a good bunny!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I ended up buying another bag this weekend and im still waiting on a black britt wallet from Gucci second cut sale.  Ok Im going to have to sell one of my bags to make up for this lol.  It was such a good deal though  I got a brown britt tote in prisitine mint condition on ebay for 499.00 and 10% off with the ebay coupon.  They are usually 8-900 on ebay . I already had bought the wallet that matches a few months ago almost brand new for 100.00 so I guess I had to have the bag.  I am so banned.  I guess I will be scrapbooking like Jelly.  

Em what did you end up buying ?  Please post pics !!!


----------



## tano expert

bellapsyd said:


> jif you adopt another male, how about getting him neutered- then you won't have to worry about putting her through the stress of pregnancy.  Definitely let her choose her next friend at the shelter.  Have you ever thought of keeping them indoors?  Most/all of us have indoor bunnies- we can offer some excellent tips on house training them.  You would never have to worry about losing a bun again!



I bring the rabbit in for the coldest winter months but leave her outside in a rabbit hutch most of the year. The kids play with her daily inside and outdoors (in a playpen) so she gets exercise and whatnot. I haven't tried to to house train her. How do you do that? When she's inside she sprays urine on the walls around her and kicks hay out of her cage with poop in it - its kind of smelly and unsanitary for my 3 little kids. My DH hates having the rabbit in the house. We all love her, though!


----------



## tano expert

jellybebe said:


> Nope, he passed away last night.



Sorry to hear about your grandfather, jelly.


----------



## caruava

Hey guys, sorry I have been MIA for a bit. I've read back quite a few pages though. I'm sorry for your loss *jelly*... At times like a good thing that comes out of it is that families unite in their grief. You're in my thoughts.

I'll be on holidays till mid July. Will take heaps of photos. Shadow will be taken care of by his breeder. Oh and he pissed on me again yesterday. I knew what it was immediately when I felt the warm trickle down my side. Yuk. Anyways he was terrible today. He pissed in 4 places in 30 minutes.

So yeah... will be on break, can't wait to get back and read about what everyone and their bun's have been up to.


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - I'm so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace!

Welcome to the thread Tano! Is there no way you can have Twinkle spayed? She's adorable!

Hey shoesaddict!! Welcome! Your bunnies are so cute!

IF - Yeah I think I'm going to have to block it off, a gate sounds like a good idea because I hate having the lounge door closed because it makes the house so dark..but if it's open Honey's straight in there sniffing around, lol!

That sounds like a really good deal on the new bag! Post a pic when you get it. 

Kav - Where are you going on holiday? Hope you have a great time! That's so sweet the breeder is going to look after him.


----------



## PAI

Tyco





Pancakes-when we first got her





Throwback lol


----------



## omgblonde

Awww what a pair of cuties!!


----------



## tano expert

i can certainly get her spayed, but i dont see any  reason to do so (trauma, expense) unless I adopt an un-neutered male to keep her company. How many of you have more than one bunny? Do you think she is really as lonely as I think?


----------



## caruava

You should definitely get her spayed *tano*, cancer is a huge problem with female bunnies. Plus you have a more 'settled' bunny. Thanks *omg*, not going far, just interstate up to Brisbane, Gold Coast area. Leaving tomorrow night. Very excited... I just want to get away from the cold melbourne weather. 

And yes the breeder is lovely. She offered even before I got Shadow. Going to bake her daughter some vanilla cupcakes and I'll also give her some money to say thanks, even though she insists that she doesn't want anything. It's just such a load off my mind knowing that Shadow is being looked after. Oh and yes he is going to be a dad as well. Hehe.


----------



## bellapsyd

tano- spaying will save her from ovarian cancer (a huge killer in unspayed bunnies), it will also control the hormonal territorial peeing as well, PLUS she won't have to ever worry about the stress of pregnancy.  Once she is spayed, you can potty train her!  I have 5 bunnies.  There are most definitely some girls on here who only have a single bunny- but the bunny lives indoors with them- since bunnies are social creatures, if they can't have you around, they should have a bunny pal.  *EM* can help weigh in more on t he logistics (she's a bunny expert).  It's SO GREAT that you care enough about your little girl to want to make her quality of life better.  I love caring pet owners like you.  If you would like, I/we can dig up some great articles for you on spaying, house training, living with young children, etc.  If you haven't visited www.rabbit.org yet, check it out- it's a WEALTH of info.  

PS- the spots on your bunny are GORGEOUS


----------



## bellapsyd

PAI- sooo cute!!!!!

IF- STOP shopping!


----------



## Peaches23

awesome pictures shoeaddict and Pal!!!!

So ladies I have a question-- Sadie has a litter box in her house and she's had it in there for about 2 weeks.  I notice that she does use it for her "normal" poops but she does not use it for her cecotropes(sp)  any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## PAI

thanks ladies!! my girlfriend LOVES them and i must admit. i miss them sometimes too. LOL they're great.


----------



## bellapsyd

shoeaddict- LOVE them!!!!

peaches- she's still not eating her cecotropes?  you shouldn't be seeing those!


----------



## ItalianFashion

immashoesaddict said:


> Hi bunslaves!!!!!!!!!!!! some how i missed this thread
> My two sons Audi & cookie both 1 years old  Audi just turned one a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cookie *on his couch


 

Welcome very cute! haha I call Luigi my son also.  They are like kids.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Hey guys, sorry I have been MIA for a bit. I've read back quite a few pages though. I'm sorry for your loss *jelly*... At times like a good thing that comes out of it is that families unite in their grief. You're in my thoughts.
> 
> I'll be on holidays till mid July. Will take heaps of photos. Shadow will be taken care of by his breeder. Oh and he pissed on me again yesterday. I knew what it was immediately when I felt the warm trickle down my side. Yuk. Anyways he was terrible today. He pissed in 4 places in 30 minutes.
> 
> So yeah... will be on break, can't wait to get back and read about what everyone and their bun's have been up to.


 

Have fun ! We will miss you Kav.  Bad Bunny keeps peeing on everything.  He loves you so much


----------



## ItalianFashion

PAI said:


> Tyco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes-when we first got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback lol


 
Such cute babies!  I like Tyco's ears.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches23 said:


> awesome pictures shoeaddict and Pal!!!!
> 
> So ladies I have a question-- Sadie has a litter box in her house and she's had it in there for about 2 weeks. I notice that she does use it for her "normal" poops but she does not use it for her cecotropes(sp) any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


 


Luigi has done this a couple times.  Left the cecotropes on the floor.  I dont know if it means they have an upset tummy .  Do you ever see her eat her poop?


----------



## em821

I finally made to the mall this past weekend. I actually had a list of things I need to get done in the mall! Its so sad Im in the mall not a grocery store! Anyways, the main thing for me was to check out the Kate, *Jelly*, I love it. Out of the corner of my eyes while I was modeling the kate, guess what I sawthe WC papillon! Its the only WC bag left in the store. I didnt think I had a chance to see one. I just cant put the papillon down once I picked it up, so it came home with me! Maybe Ill bring kate home in a couple of wk! I got 2 skirts from anothopology and 4 pairs of shoes from BCBG. The shoes were on sale for $20~$80, I just cant pass them up. 

*Bella:*
You are so lucky that Raffie loves his meds! I would love to see pic, please! You know so much about bunnies too!

*Omgblonge:*
Smart bunny! What about using the creative cube to make a fence around the base of the couch so he cant get in? That wont stop him from jumping on top though.

*Jelly:*
Im so sorry. My thoughts are with you. Have a safe trip!

*Tano:*
Female and female def can be paired as well as female and male. It is very important to have Twinkle fixed. Lots of health benefits as everyone already stated. You cannot pair a fixed bunny with an un-altered bunny, regardless of they are both females or female/male. The hormone level difference will drive the other insane. As for pairing, she needs to choose her own mate/friend, just like human. Pairing is a tricky process. Is there a shelter specialized in rabbits (such as the house rabbit society) near you? They should be able to pair Twinkle for you and youll be able to adopt an already house trained rabbit from them! Please do keep Twinkle indoor. Outside life is very harsh and frightening. House training rabbit does not take too much effort and can improve their live quality dramatically. I have a pair of bunnies, female and male, both are fixed. They are never caged and have free run of my house.


----------



## em821

*Immashoesaddict:*
Your bunnies are so cute!

*IF:*
I want to see your new bag! Pic please! 
How old is Luigi? Im assuming he has passed the baby stage here. 
Rabbits have perfected the art of training human to only feed them the food they love! I believe that pellet (Premium) is no good for him! From the box label: Delicacy, easy to digest, vitamins fortified all jump out as warning signs. Rabbits digestive system is build to have poor diethence the hay-dominated diet, too rich is actually bad for them. You will have to find him pellets that do not contain all the colorful stuff, dried fruits, grains and veggies (think those as candy for human). Rabbits are herbivores, their digestive systems are not sited to digest any animal products (such as milk in the ingredient list).
Whenever Oh-Oh needs to keep his wt under control, I eliminate his pellets completely. Oh-Oh (7lb+) gets 2 tsp of pellets a day and Petunia (9lb+) gets 2tbsp of pellets a day. Petunia is very active (=trouble) so she can eat a little more. I think oxbow is available in Italy and their pellet is the best (bunny basic T for adult). For the switching period, you can mix the new with the old and slowly increase the ratio of the good pellet to 100%. Luigi should not be starving even hes refusing the "good for him pellet", as long as you give him unlimited grass hay (not alfafa hay), daily fresh veggies (at lease one variety contain vitamin A) and of course water. 

*Pal:*
Cut bunnies!

*Kav:*
Have fun on your trip!


----------



## PAI

i love tyco's ears too. lol so cute. sometimes one ear stands up when you talk.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> *Immashoesaddict:*
> Your bunnies are so cute!
> 
> *IF:*
> I want to see your new bag! Pic please!
> How old is Luigi? Im assuming he has passed the baby stage here.
> Rabbits have perfected the art of training human to only feed them the food they love! I believe that pellet (Premium) is no good for him! From the box label: Delicacy, easy to digest, vitamins fortified all jump out as warning signs. Rabbits digestive system is build to have poor diethence the hay-dominated diet, too rich is actually bad for them. You will have to find him pellets that do not contain all the colorful stuff, dried fruits, grains and veggies (think those as candy for human). Rabbits are herbivores, their digestive systems are not sited to digest any animal products (such as milk in the ingredient list).
> Whenever Oh-Oh needs to keep his wt under control, I eliminate his pellets completely. Oh-Oh (7lb+) gets 2 tsp of pellets a day and Petunia (9lb+) gets 2tbsp of pellets a day. Petunia is very active (=trouble) so she can eat a little more. I think oxbow is available in Italy and their pellet is the best (bunny basic T for adult). For the switching period, you can mix the new with the old and slowly increase the ratio of the good pellet to 100%. Luigi should not be starving even hes refusing the "good for him pellet", as long as you give him unlimited grass hay (not alfafa hay), daily fresh veggies (at lease one variety contain vitamin A) and of course water.
> 
> *Pal:*
> Cut bunnies!
> 
> *Kav:*
> Have fun on your trip!


 

I have not found the oxbow here. I will have to do more looking.  I used to feed it to the guineas.  I can order it on the site and get my dad to send to me .  I hope Luigi is not going to hate me for this.  Is timothy or alpine hay ok good?  Sometimes they are out of timothy and I have to get alpine.   He eats his hay from his litter box but he much prefers the premium food over anything .  How much of the veggies should I feed since I am sure he will wait a few weeks to even eat the pellets?


Luigi is  going to be 2 around sept or oct I think.  They did not tell me his age when I bought him.  He was a baby.

I will post a pic of the britt when it gets here.  I bought two more today.  A burberry lime tote and another gucci blondie flap same color and style as my bowler.  I really just bought the blondie flap to resell later.   Both were super cheap with the live.com discount.  I sold my plain black Gucci blondie tote today and made some profit since I just bought the bowler that is the exact same color and same hardware.  I just like the bowler more since it is bigger.   I never worry about buying blondies because 90% of the time you will be able to sell it down the road for more . 


If you have time post of a pic of your purchases.  You were so lucky to get the watercolor bag.  I thought they were long gone! Great price on the shoes.  They always have the cutest styles.


----------



## em821

IF! Check out this page! Lots of oxbow distributors in Italy!
http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=international_italy
You might be able to order hay and pellets directly from their page (not 100% since I can&#8217;t read Italian!)! http://www.oxbowhay.it/home.htm

Timothy is great for bunnies. I don&#8217;t know if alpine is a grass hay (such as timothy, oat, barley, orchard, brome&#8230;etc) or legume hay (such as alfalfa, cover&#8230;etc). 

Luigi is an adult bunny and his b-day is coming up! Do you feed Luigi veggies everyday? If you haven&#8217;t you will need to start slow so his stomach won't get upset. Try one type at a time for ~5~7 days and monitor his poop. If the new veggie leads to diarrhea or unformed poops in 24~48hrs removed it immediately and make a note to not give that veggie to him. Maybe start with introducing veggies to Luigi while you order the pellets so not too many changes at once. 

That&#8217;s great you got good deal on your new purchases! I'm thinking about resale some of my bags but I also having a hard time to part w/ them 

Here are some pic of Oh-Oh and Petunia with my wc bag!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Darn all of the distributors are nowhere near me in Vicenza.  I cannot get mail to my home address here in Italy.  We can only get it mailed to the Military Base PO Box which is the same as a US address and its US mail  so I cannot order things from italy and get it sent there without import restrictions and customs fees etc.  I can order all I want from the US and get it sent here and the rates are same as in US.  Weird mail system we have but good for me to buy from home.

He eats veggies most days but not a lot of sweet fruits.  One thing I was wondering if bunnies can have tomatoes?  


I love the watercolor bag.  Did they try to chomp on it?  I still cannot get over how big they are.  They are so cute and cuddly!


----------



## jellybebe

Hi everyone! I'm just in the capital city of Canada right now and today is Canada Day! We flew in last night and drove for almost 3 hours to get here in the middle of the night!! Our hotel is awesome but I miss Evander soooo badly! He's probably going to be alone for 3 days  while my brother flies out of town for the funeral - my aunt will be able to stop in and feed him once a day, but that's it. He's gonna be upset and probably a bit lonely. I can't wait to kiss his little face again! 

Em congrats on the papillon! Now your avatar looks like mine! It's really a stunning bag, I should use mine more.

I picked up the silver Tiffany cupcake charm! It's sooo cute - it has pink "frosting". Super cute. I'm turning my "Return to Tiffany" heart tag bracelet into a charm bracelet. Tiffany sells little clasps for $5 so any charm can be clipped onto any necklace or bracelet that they make. Next I'd like to get the lollipop, or the gift box, or the shopping bag! I already have the lock but it flew off last night when I was driving. Luckily it was still in the car. I just customized a cute bracelet with all the charms I want on tiffany.com but I don't know how to copy and paste the image onto here! 
http://www.tiffany.com/charms/default.aspx

Also, thank you for your well wishes everyone. It's pretty sad but like I said before, I'm happy that he had such a long healthy life.


----------



## Peaches23

bellapsyd said:


> shoeaddict- LOVE them!!!!
> 
> peaches- she's still not eating her cecotropes? you shouldn't be seeing those!


 
there are only a few laying around... she is eating some.  I was just wondering how to get her to use her box for those as well.


----------



## em821

*IF: *I won't give my bunnies tomatoes. I was told those we usually think are fruits are safe (apples, banana, peaches, berries...etc). Those that are technically fruits are usually not safe (avocado). Haha...they are big! They make the bag looks small!

*Jelly: *Driving 3hrs to the hotel must not be fun especially at night but that's great that you made there safely. Make sure to tell your aunt to give Evander pleanty of hay. It's best if she can check on Evander at least every 12hrs! So if he isn't eating it won't go un-noticed for too long! Evander will miss you and he'll be so happy when you come back home! 

I love those tiffany charms. I just got all of my jewelry cleaned there last saturday while I was at the mall and I was so temped to pick up some of those and I can get free engraving at tiffany. Clasps for $5???  I had no idea. I also have the return to tiffany necklace and bracelet, so I didn't want to buy the new chain (i really don't need another bucky chain) to use with those charms. I have to go and check those out!


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> there are only a few laying around... she is eating some. I was just wondering how to get her to use her box for those as well.


 
That's good she's eating some of those. Can you take a pic of the litter box set-up? Does she use it well for pee?


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm glad everyone is doing well.  My BF went on vacation, so currently his Bella is staying with me.  I's difficult juggling all the bunnies.  Sarafina does NOT like Bella.  Chester doesn't mind.  I have to assume it's the female issue.


----------



## omgblonde

That's a really good idea Jelly! Imight do that with my Tiffanys bracelet!

Aww that's sweet your looking after his bunny Bella!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm just in the capital city of Canada right now and today is Canada Day! We flew in last night and drove for almost 3 hours to get here in the middle of the night!! Our hotel is awesome but I miss Evander soooo badly! He's probably going to be alone for 3 days while my brother flies out of town for the funeral - my aunt will be able to stop in and feed him once a day, but that's it. He's gonna be upset and probably a bit lonely. I can't wait to kiss his little face again!
> 
> Em congrats on the papillon! Now your avatar looks like mine! It's really a stunning bag, I should use mine more.
> 
> I picked up the silver Tiffany cupcake charm! It's sooo cute - it has pink "frosting". Super cute. I'm turning my "Return to Tiffany" heart tag bracelet into a charm bracelet. Tiffany sells little clasps for $5 so any charm can be clipped onto any necklace or bracelet that they make. Next I'd like to get the lollipop, or the gift box, or the shopping bag! I already have the lock but it flew off last night when I was driving. Luckily it was still in the car. I just customized a cute bracelet with all the charms I want on tiffany.com but I don't know how to copy and paste the image onto here!
> http://www.tiffany.com/charms/default.aspx
> 
> Also, thank you for your well wishes everyone. It's pretty sad but like I said before, I'm happy that he had such a long healthy life.


 

Glad you arrived safely.  Poor evander probably is wondering where mommy is.  You will have to give him extra cuddles when you get home if he is not in a bad mood.  

Thanks for the idea about the charms. I have the heart lock charm necklace.  The first gift from my hubby.  The chain is tiny and I do not wear it much. I have hated the thought of it lying around here forever.  I will probably get the charm bracelet and add to it.


----------



## Peaches23

em821 said:


> That's good she's eating some of those. Can you take a pic of the litter box set-up? Does she use it well for pee?


 
yes she does use it for pee.  The litter box is in one corner of her cage (its one of those corner litter boxes) she's not going to grow any bigger and she fits perfect in the box. I am at work right now and can't take a picture. I am using carefresh and hay as the litter.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I'm glad everyone is doing well. My BF went on vacation, so currently his Bella is staying with me. I's difficult juggling all the bunnies. Sarafina does NOT like Bella. Chester doesn't mind. I have to assume it's the female issue.


 

Sarafina does not want Bella stealing her man.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ lol!! I actually think you are right!


----------



## ItalianFashion

My new britt bag  from ebay and my matching wallet I won earlier this year.    When I get my other items in I will have to get a new luigi avatar lol. I bought something that he would look cute modeling.  

He got mad at me today.  I picked him up and started kissing his face and he snapped and went to bite my lip.  Right when he did it he realized what he was doing and let go before he bit down.  Then he started licking my chest and hands trying to say sorry.  He may have smelled the cat on me that I picked up. He was sniffing a lot.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh no!!!  At least he was sorry!  Bag Luigi!!  Love your hair in the picture!


----------



## omgblonde

IF - You need to stop buying all these cute things!! Your making my wishlist quadrouple!

Hahaha @ Sarafina not wanting Bella to steal her man though


----------



## jellybebe

Hi all! I really miss everyone, I'm having computer issues while I'm away so I can only go online a little bit here and there. I think that I found an apartment (it's huge, gorgeous and close to shopping and school!) and Evander is alone right now! I'm kinda sad but only 2 more days till I see him!


----------



## omgblonde

Glad you think you've found a place already Jelly!! Hope your having a good time. Can't wait for full updates when you get back!

I think I have a new addiction.. sunglasses! I bought another Dior pair two weeks ago & today I got a Valentino pair & a French Connection pair! The saddest part of this is.. it's never sunny enough to wear sunglasses here, LOL! 

My very reluctant model in the Dior's & Valentino..












I gave up after he started flinging them back at me 

I also managed to pick up the Primp bunny print tee for £12.99! Cream with brown bunnies! I love sale season, hahah.


----------



## omgblonde

Better pictures! (too many images for one post, lol!)
Valentino - £185 down to £24.99 - TKMaxx 




French Connection - £55 down to £12.99 - TKMaxx




Dior - £60ish - Ebay!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg! Love the first picture of Honey and the glasses!  I'm stalking ebay for a bunny Primp right now as mine is not so good (seller sold it to me in "new" condition...it was not new)


----------



## omgblonde

What are you after? The thermal? I'll let you know if any come in stock in my TK Maxx!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love those pics OMG Honey is like what are you putting on my face. I love the Valentino!  I miss TJ maxx lol.  There are not any stores like that here.  If you see a bunny primp in Large let me know.  I still have not found one.   

Ebay has these new selling restrictions on everyone almost since they lost the lawsuit. You cannot list designers like chanel Gucci etc... for 30 days. I just got powerseller also so I guess not for long lol.   I have emailed them and waiting for a reply I cannot list on on buying or selling id.    I have seen Gucci listings dropped on ebay from like 9,500 to 6,300.


----------



## bellapsyd

yea omgblonde!!!!  Let me know!! I want the thermal in small or medium!!!!


IF- really?  I was going to list 2 LV things, guess not....  what lawsuit did they lose and why the 30 days?  After that no more problems?


----------



## ItalianFashion

They lost a lawsuit against LVMH and since they lost they have put restrictions on almost all ebay accounts that list designer items. People are even having trouble with dkny listings.

Here is they ebay forum thread about it and up to the minute thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/the-30-day-rule-message-no-more-listings-319336.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/lvmh-v-ebay-paris-court-orders-over-38-a-318318.html


----------



## ItalianFashion

I figured a way and sold one of my bags on ebay..  I had a buyer who wanted it but I could not relist.  I just put the style name in the title without the deisgner name but you can put the designer name in the listing and on the Drop down menu.  It will show in search results even though the name is not in the title.


----------



## bellapsyd

I currently have coach listed, no problems yet....

thanks for the tip though IF, since I am sure it won't let me list my LV.  after 30 days will it return to normal?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I was able to list a coach item although some people cannot.  LV Chanel Dior and Gucci are the main ones with the problems.  We are not sure yet what will happen after 30 days.  I think some people are saying you can only list 1 or 2 per 30 days.  I just emailed ebay and asked if they would lift the restriction and hope to hear back in a few days.  They will lift for some but not others with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm in Montreal now and my computer is back up and running! I hope everyone is doing well! I am so jealous about the bunny Primp thermal you got Omgblonde, not to mention all the new sunnies! (I desperately need new sunnies!) The bunny thermal is by far the best one and my city only started carrying Primp after the bunny print was discontinued. 

I picked up a couple of things in Montreal. I forgot to take a pic of one of them, but I got the LV pomme 4-key holder (I really needed one and they didn't have any in pomme at home) and a pink Miu Miu nappa patch at 50% off! I'm in love with the colour, it's my fave shade of pink. I also fell in love with a Prada bag, but I don't know the name and it was too $$$ even though it was on sale. 







I love Montreal, it's huge!!! The shops closed early today because it's Sunday, but I'm excited to go out for dinner and to do a bit more shopping tomorrow before I head home back to my baby bunny! I'm going to scoop him right up and cover his face with kisses!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Love that color of pink.  One of my favorite colors also.  It sounds like you are having a great time. Have fun and do not spend too much $$$


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh Jelly- when you get a chance can you take a modeling pic?  I've never really looked at miu miu, but that bag has caught my eye!  what is the style called??


----------



## jellybebe

^Sure, I tried to take some but I didn't like how they looked. I'll try again tomorrow. The tag just says "Nappa Patch" but I know it's not the tote, hobo or satchel, so I'm not sure what type of bag it is.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Just got back from shopping at the base today and the Ying Yang twins are there eating popeyes at the food court .  lol. I did not get a pic this time.  I had heard chingy was supposed to play tonight at the Crazy Bull, a bar that mostly americans visit, but he canceled. I guess Ying Yang is the replacement. Weird how all of these US hip hop people are showing up . I guess because the italians love all the older hip hop music.

Hubby should be home this week.   

I am still waiting on my  appt with cardiologist. She canceled and told me I have to come pick up a packet first.  I went three times and the clinic just happened to be closed every time I went.  Had to go back to emergency room last Thursday and my white blood count is still up and a little higher than the last time.


----------



## jellybebe

^Sorry to hear about your probs w/ the cardiologist IF! Don't worry though, it will all work out. 

Bella the Miu Miu bag might be called the quilted chevron shoulder bag. Try that.


----------



## omgblonde

IF - OMG HAHAHA! I went through a phase of LOVING the Ying Yang Twins! I used to love Chingy too, haha.. it's all happening there where you are! Sorry she cancelled your appointment! 

Jelly - That bag is SO cute!!! I love it. 

I'll keep everyone updated on the Primp Bunny situation haha, it's so cheap too £12.99 for a tee & £19.99 for a hoodie! Not sure how much the thermals are.


----------



## jellybebe

^Soooo cheap for a hoodie! Jealous!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I know a hoodie would be great!  I have never seen the hoodies.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I received another new bag today from ebay and its not a Gucci! Haha My first Burberry. I have been wanting a lime colored bag and this is perfect about 16" wide.


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, that's really cute! I've never seen a lime burberry before! Ha ha the coke cans are really skinny in Italy! 

Here are some modelling shots of my pink Miu Miu quilted chevron shoulder bag (taken in my hotel room). I love this bag and can't get over the colour!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly I love that bag especially with the dress! The baby pink is so pretty.    What kind of dress is that? 

I never knew burberry made lime either and found it when I was doing search for lime tote on ebay. I called the outlets and burberry had it but they do not ship so I bought it on ebay and actually for cheaper than the store price using the 25% live coupon. She even sent the shopping bag receipt everything and its brand new. I am going to use it for the beach probably. I see a matching swimsuit on ebay. I want to visit sardinia beaches when hubby comes back .


----------



## em821

IF-The britt and the lime green burberry bag are both so cute! I had a green patterned scarf but I lost it when I traveled last year. Matching swimsuit!! Get it! Get it! Get it! 

Jelly- I love your Miu Miu! The pink is so pretty! I would love to get it too. Is the style still available?

Omgblonde- Honey looks so cute with those sunglasses! bunny primp! I need one!

I stopped by LV's this past weekend and was going to pickup kate to use for the wedding and the key/change holder in violette. They were sold out of the change holder. Instead I got the sunset blvd in amarante  to go with the dress. I hope it would look ok with my dress since the dress is very pale! I still want to get kate as an everyday clutch...maybe the next time I'm in LV!


----------



## omgblonde

Ohhh that Burberry is really nice! & I'm not usually a Burberry fan!

Absolutely love that Miu Miu, Jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks for the compliments! The dress is just a cheap one I bought at Urban Outfitters but it fits perfectly and even has pockets - my idea of perfection! 

Em since I just bought the Miu Miu the other day you might still be able to find it. I believe it was from the 08 Cruise line, so it probably debuted in November 07? I love the Sunset Blvd., it's so adorable and functional, even more so than Kate because it has a shoulder strap.

IF you should definitely get the matching bikini! That would be hot!

I forgot to mention that I picked up Evander last night as soon as my plane landed. I was so worried because when I first got into my parents' house, he was nowhere to be found. My bf and I were walking around the house (half of which was blocked off so he couldn't have full run of the upstairs) calling his name and usually he comes when called, but he didn't turn up. I started freaking out when finally I went downstairs and he was standing there. He had probably been hiding under a desk and forgot that he had parents so he didn't respond to his name! Poor little guy. I know he knew who we were because he started licking us as soon as I scooped him up in my arms, but he is a bit more skittish. He also tried to bite me when he got sick of me brushing him (he's shedding crazily again). I hope it's just because he got lonely and missed us. I feel soooo incredibly bad for having to leave him, but unforeseen events happened and at least my aunt was able to stop in and feed him. 

He's not traumatized or hurt or anything, just a bit less social. I think he's a bit upset with us but he's more happy to be surrounded by people again so he's not being a total brat. I'm just happy he's ok.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww, I'm glad Evander is ok! He's probably just being moody with you for leaving him, haha. Honey has started to shed again this week too.. it's annoying because it gets EVERYWHERE I'm constantly pullling fluff out of my EYES!

I just found some old pics of Honey when he was a few months old!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw what a cutie!

Evander just tried to bite me again. I don't know if he's mad at me or has forgotten how to deal with his frustration?!?!


----------



## bellapsyd

love the pictures jelly, omg, and IF!!!

here are the ones of raffie standing up to take his medicine.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thanks everyone!! sorry i've been MIA for a week or so..crappy melbourne weather + im sick 
not many new purchases for me ..lol i've just lay-byd 8 pairs of shoes :shame: I'll post pics when i pick them up 
Back to uni for me next week blehhhhhhhhhhhh and soo not looking forward to finding out my last semester's result this friday 

*IF *isnt it funny when we're talking about our rabbits to other people and refer to them as 'kids / son ' they give us the " wtf " look


----------



## ItalianFashion

em- I love the amarante color.  I would love a brentwood one day in amarante.  I found a swimsuit that is black with the lime green stripes to match.  I figured the all lime one would be too much of one color. 

Jelly- Evander is probably irritable .  I hope he gets over it soon. lol.   Luigi has been the same way.  He has been snappy and bitten me twice on the lip when I have kissed his face. Usually he kisses back.  Luckily he does not bite down so I have not been hurt.   I guess because of the stress of moving. I am sure it suprised you when he did it.  I was so shocked and a little scared of him.

OMG - Love the pics of honey in your hair.  Does he try to eat it?  

Bella _ post the pics again, they did not show up.

ISA- I know people look at you like you have lost your mind.  I play with my husband and ask him all the time Do you miss your son?  If he buys me something I will say well what did you get your son?  He thinks Im kooky lol.


Last night I was just getting into bed and heard a thud .  I looked over and Luigi was on the floor in front of his room.  He jumped the baby gate.  I went and scooped him up which freaked him out.  He started breathing heavy for like 20 minutes.  Finally I gave him a bunny massage and he started chattering and closing his eyes.  I hope he does not keep jumping the gate.  I thought it was such a great idea so he can see out of his room and get fresh air.


----------



## omgblonde

Eeek, I hope Evander settles back down soonm Jelly!

I can't see the pics Bella!

Immashoe _-_ Hope you feel better soon! Can't wait to see pics of the 8 pairs of shoes, lol!

IF - hahaha, bunnys are proper escape artists!


----------



## bellapsyd

here are the raffie ones!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha so cute! He needs to teach Honey a thing or two, I have the hardest time trying to get him to take meds.


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I jsut cannot get over your gorgour miu miu


----------



## jellybebe

^Thanks! I'm thrilled with it.

I think Evander is getting better. He knows that he's home, because he's using his litterbox and he hopped up to cuddle with my bf today. I hope he starts jumping on the bed again soon.


----------



## ItalianFashion

he is so cute bella.  Thats so funny he stands up like that to take the meds.


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly, I am sure evander will be normal soon...just "punishing" you, hee hee


----------



## ItalianFashion

bella where is the wild rabbit video? Im still waiting:tumbleweed:


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ugh!! you're right!!!!  It's hard since it is my bf's (whom I have been have relationship difficulty with the past few months).  I will try to remember again when  see him!  This Friday we are going to Cirque du Soleil


----------



## jellybebe

^Cool, I'm going to Cirque du Soleil next week as part of my bday present! (My bday is on Sunday.)


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh fun!    happy early birthday!


----------



## omgblonde

Happy early bday, Jelly! Hope you both have fun at Cirque. It looks goooooood!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Oh sorry about your troubles with b/f Bella. I hope things will work out for you. 

Happy Birthday Jelly! Both of you have fune at Cirque du Soleil !

Hubby is supposed to be home tonight!


----------



## jellybebe

^So I guess we won't be seeing you for a while!  Have fun while he's home!

Ugh every relationship has major ups and downs. Makes me think there's no "perfect" partner out there, it's more about what we're willing to put up with.


----------



## ItalianFashion

He is coming back from his afghanistan deployment he has been gone since  may 07 except for his 2 week visit.   He has to work everyday until August 3rd then he should get around 25 days off.   He should then be home for a year or more until they deploy again which hopefully will not happen


----------



## bellapsyd

have fun IF!!!!   
side note:  my hair extension apt is on Saturday!!  (got the correct hair today!)


----------



## omgblonde

Have a good time with you Hubby, IF!! 

Oooh what type are you getting Bella? Take before & after pictures! I love my extensions (clip in) but I'm way too lazy to clip them in every day.. my hairs long naturally anyway though!


----------



## bellapsyd

sew in like IF.  I have clips too and I used to have them glues in.  I am sooo excited!


----------



## caruava

Hey ladies! Missed you all... I'm back from holidays. Haven't had a chance to read back on all the pages, don't have the time yet (house is a mess!!!). Just had a quick question, Shadow doesn't exactly smell great and I want to wash him. Is that okay or not cos I know some people do but yet I've read that when a rabbit is wet it goes into shock? Really? And if I wash him (if he lets me...) what kind of shampoo? Or is plain water okay?


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw poor little Shadow! It's probably not a good idea to immerse his whole body in water, especially as he could get an ear infection, but maybe you can clean the part of him that doesn't smell great? (I'm assuming it's his bum area?) You can give him a "bunny bidet" with water and bunny shampoo! The HRS site has instructions on how to do it, I think.


----------



## bellapsyd

yea, I definitely wouldn't immerse him i n water.  maybe take a washcloth and gentle shampoo to his bum


----------



## caruava

Thanks *jelly* and *bella*, I'll do just that and use the washcloth. His poop REAKS by the way. It's hard, but it's darker in colour and is wet out the outside. I almost threw up when I walked by his hutch before. Hopefully he settles soon cos I cannot stand stinky poo.


----------



## bellapsyd

^hormones?


----------



## bellapsyd

wanted to say cirque was AMAZING (won't spoil it for you Jelly- are you seeing Kooza?)- and I am off for my hair appt!!!  will post pictures tonight or tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^No, I am seeing a different one - Corteo! I've seen O and Varekai. I'm dying to see Zumanity next.

I think Evander is pretty much back to normal, but he's a bottomless pit! Every time I set foot in the kitchen, he runs in and starts begging for food! I think he's worried that he's going to be hungry.


----------



## bellapsyd

^awww poor evander!  I would LOVE to see Zumanity and The Beatles!!


extensions: they messed up my color AND extensions big time....so after sitting there for 10 hours (!) I have to skip work and go back for another day of it Monday to have it all redone...I am so unhappy.


----------



## omgblonde

OMG! I'm so sorry Bella! Ugh, I hope they make them perfect & compensate you!!


----------



## jellybebe

It's my bday today!


----------



## bellapsyd

happy birthday Jelly!!!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JELLLLLLLLLLLY!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hope you are having a great Birthday jelly!


----------



## pond23

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JELLY!!!



​


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks everyone! My bday was ok, pretty quiet. I went out for high tea w/ my bf (he actually really liked it!) and then we went shopping for a bit, then I saw my parents (that wasn't too fun, as they wanted to talk to me about school and $ and stuff) but my mom baked me one of her famous sponge cakes. My bf got me something, but it won't be ready until Wed or so!


----------



## ClassyVintage

_ I have a bunny not sure if its a girl or a boy. Or what type he or she is. I like Frankie his ears are cute they stick up and his fur color is pretty._


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thanks classyvintage!  Please post pictures of your bunny!!


----------



## em821

Sorry ladies I have been away. 

Not too far from where I live, an outdoor rabbit hutch at a ranchs got blown over a while ago and that I just heard about it from a co-work. The co-worker saw me in the hallway and said he almost brought me a bunny! I couldnt understand him and was like  until he explained about the outdoor hutch at this ranch got blown over (almost a month ago) and there are little baby black bunnies running around that area. I was so shocked and upset when I heard about it. He knows I have bunnies so I guess he doesnt understand and was trying to be funny! My DH and I took a ride there and OMG, a little black bunny just ran across the road infront of us! We only saw 2 black bunnies (they were on private property) but Im sure there are more in the area. I emailed the local HRS who was aware of the ranch and their outdoor hutch (for breeding) but did not know that its blown over so now theses bunnies are loose (and reproduce like bunnies!). They said legally theres nothing they could do.

Jelly: Happy B-Day! Hope Evander is back to normal now!

Bella: Raffie taking med pics are so cute! I had to struggle with mine all the time!

Kav: Dont soak Shadow in water. Try wetting his bum over the sink and wipe with a washbloth.


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw Em that's so sad about the bunnies! I get so mad when people think bunnies aren't worth saving or taking care of. 

Evander is good now! Today we spent a good half-hour cuddling on the bed. It was so cute!


----------



## caruava

All right I'm back!

*Bella*, not surprised that Chester ate so much of the rubberband. Shadow has a thing for rubber too. He ate a whole chunk of my boyfriend's shoe the other day. A whole piece of rubber was missing. He's been okay so I've stopped panicking. He also has a thing for plastic. I have to keep all the bins off the floor as he nibbles and eats the plastic. Weird bunny.

Ralphie standing up for his meds is the cutest thing. What a good boy. Sorry to hear about you and your bf. I hope things work out well for you. So not cool you sitting there for 10 whole hours! That is absolutely ridiculous. What are they doing to make it up to you? They better not charge you for anything at the very least.

*IF* LOVING the black blondie bowler!!! Bad Luigi for nipping you! At least he said sorry. Shadow nipped my bf on the nipple whilst he had his shirt on. Lol, he just went for it. You need to stop shopping lady!!!!  I am loving the Britt set though... You have suck beautiful volumous hair. I hope everything turns out alright, hope the cardiologist has good news.

Another bag? Lol, as I keep going through the thread I just find more and more of your buys. I actually don't like Burburry cos I don't like brown but I really like the lime tote. Good find! Oh and PS your coke cans are very odd, they're so skinny.

*Jelly* I know this comes late but I'm sorry about the passing of your granddad. Congrats on finding an apartment and good that's it's close to both shopping and school, the latter being the more important one.  I love the colour of your new Miu Miu!!! It's absolutely stunning... I really wish I could buy a new bag.

Evander was probably just upset, probably thought you were going to come back. Shadow was the same when I picked him up the other week but within a day or 2 his was fine. he's licking my toes at the moment, so ticklish! I guess with animals they dont' understand why we leave, esp when circumstances force us to. We can only love them and show them how much we care when they're back with us.

Happy belated birthday by the way! I love high tea. The best high tea I've done was at the revolving restaurant, Compass Rose on the 70th floor (or there abouts) in Singapore.

*OMG* I was in Brisbane. I'll post some pics up for you soon. The breeder was so nice to look after Shadow. It was a big load off my mind because I probably wouldn't have gone if there was no one to look after him. She even refused to take money for her time. And she showed me around her home. She has 5 Pomeranians, 4 cats, at least 4 rex rabbits (their coats are the SOFTEST I have EVER felt....!!!), heaps of nethies and lops as well. I even got to see Shadow's mum. She had 3 baby kittens, all male. So cute, they were fluff balls. Shadow is no dad, he got no sexytime when he was up there. I guess it's better for him cos he won't know what he's missing out on. 

Congrats on the Primp! Would love to see modelling pics. Can't get them here. Unless you buy fakes on eBay. I wouldn't know what to look for if I wanted authentic. I would absolutley kill for a Primp bunny hoodie. I realy really want one, I would wear it all the time. Wish Australia got Primp... Such cute photos of Honey, keep them coming! You have an amazing sunglasses collection! 

*Pai *Tyco is SOOOO cute!!! I only thought doggies did the ear up and tilt the head thing! I just scrolled down and saw Pancake!!!!! EEEEEKKKK! They are both so so so gorgeous!

*Em* 20-80 bucks for shoes! You lucky girl.... I spent so much on holiday I can't shop for a bit now...  Love the bunny modelling LV photos!
*
Tano expert*, bunnies get along fine on their own from what I have heard from people I have spoken to. They are better off being alone then paired with a bunny they don't like. Rabbits are very fussy about who they get along with. Imo it's not that expensive to get a bunny spayed, and yes it may seem traumatising, but when I had my 2 girls done, yes they were drwosy when they got back. But the next morning they were their usual selves running and hopping about. It's also very important to get it done because females are very prone to ovarian cancer. Imo it's in the best interest of your bunny to get her spayed.

*Bella* it must be so much fun in your house with all the bunnies. Suck a pity that they all don't get along. I guess that's bunnies for you. It breaks my heart though when you see 2 bunnies that you love not get along. LOL I like *IF's* take... jealousy... hehe.
-----------------------------------------

Oh and everyone I didn't end up cleanign Shadow with the wet cloth. I think it was just the smell of hay, he doesn't smell at all now.


----------



## bellapsyd

Kav- there is a seller on ebay that I buy all my primp from, she sells authentic and has some bunny stuff now: designeroverstocks1.

em- what a sad story.  I would be camping out, breaking the law trying to catch all the bunnies. LOL

Ugh, my hair is somewhat better- but I am still not happy.  Just don't know what to do. 

Jelly- cannot find your miu miu anywhere- and I am OBSESSED.

IF- how are things???  (doc, hubby, etc)

Me and the BF are doing better...but we are going to Nashville TN thurs-sun as he might be taking a job there   I guess I should just let life take it's course instead of worrying.  I will be moving somewhere in a year anyway.


----------



## caruava

Thanks *bella*, I've saved that seller. Fingers crossed she lists some stuff in my size. I would love to get a bunny hoodie.


----------



## caruava

Here are some holiday pics ladies! These photos were taken while out and out in Brisbane. It was a beautiful day. The last photo was taken at night on the ferry. There is a long meandering river that winds through the city. The ferry is the public transport that takes you from side to side and up and down the river. It was beautiful. I loved just having a nice relaxing lunch at one of the restaurants.

The 3rd and 4th photos are of their manmade beach. It was pretty but I wouldn't go in it. It was more like a pool with sand around it.


----------



## caruava

These are some more taken around the place. The 1st was when everyone went out for cocktails. Those were some good cocktails.... I'd go back just for that. The next 4 photos were taken at Dreamworld. I look like I'm petting a bunny instead of a croc. There were kangaroos and wombats. But the tigers were the most beautiful.


----------



## caruava

Another photo by the manmade beach as we were waking through on the last day (1st photo). A couple of random signs in a park in the last 2.


----------



## caruava

And this is the last of it, I promise.  All except the last were taken at Dreamworld. I didn't know how I felt about the tigers being in an unnatural habitat, but they were so beautiful and were all so lively. The 1st photo is of the bf petting the cub. Look at the 2nd pic? Isn't that the most beautiful cat you've ever seen? 

The 3rd and 4th were taken during the tiger show. The last photo was at a resort we went to. Wild dolphins come up close to the shore every evening. We got to feed them, that was amazing (....and expensive ush.


----------



## omgblonde

Em - Aww that's so sad about those little bunnies  why can't anyone (HRS etc..) catch them?! 

Jelly - Yay! Glad Evander is back to normal!

Kav - Sorry but I'm laughing my butt off about Shadow nipping your bf's nipple haha. That's my biggest fear that Honey will go in for the kill one day when he's sitting on my chest!

Love your holiday snaps, sounds like you had a really good time! Your so pretty btw! The Claw thing looks REALLY fun! The tigers are BEAUTIFUL!

Bella - Is Nashville far from you? Hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh Kav thanks for the pics! I LOVE white tigers!!! My sis just got back from exchange in Aus (she was living in Sydney but visited Brisbane) and my friend is moving to Brisbane soon, so it was nice to see what it looks like! My sis thinks that Melbourne is the best part of Aus because of the culture, fashion and friendly people.

Wow Bella I can't believe your bf is considering moving to Nashville now! I thought he wasn't prepared to leave his family? I think that whatever happens is meant to happen. Just focus on your career and things will work out. I'm sad about moving away but who knows what the future will bring? 

Sorry too to hear that you can't find the Miu Miu! Have you checked any stores or just online?


----------



## girlvintage

aaww i love this thread!! bunny lovers who are ALSO bag lovers?? what could be better!!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> aaww i love this thread!! bunny lovers who are ALSO bag lovers?? what could be better!!


 
^^^ I totally agree!


----------



## omgblonde

Your sig pic always makes me giggle, Pond! He/she looks SO fake like a little stuffed two legged bunny!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Your sig pic always makes me giggle, Pond! He/she looks SO fake like a little stuffed two legged bunny!


 
^^^ LOL! My sister and I always say that Yum Yum is our little stuffed animal come to life! He's quite a character.

Honey looks so cute in your sig pics too!


----------



## jellybebe

So my birthday "week" must be officially over today! I got my bday present from my bf on Wed, we went to Cirque du Soleil last night (which was really cool), and tonight some of my friends organized a dinner. I'm trying to take pics of the present from my bf but I'm hopeless and my camera battery just died too! I want you all to see!


----------



## omgblonde

Birthday week?! Have a Birthday Month! 

I've had my hair done today.. I'm finally back to being completely platinum blonde again (kinda like my av!).. does anyone elses rabbits go INSANE when they come back from the salon?! Honey LOVES the smell of freshly bleached hair..he tries everything to get on my head and chew it!! Psycho rabbit!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha never noticed! It's been a while since I bleached my hair though. Is that you in your avatar? If so, your hair looks great! My attempts to go blonde have always failed miserably. I was "blonde" for 3 years but it wreaked havoc on my hair, considering my natural hair colour is very dark! (And blonde is not exactly within my ethnicity...)


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah that's me.. about a year ago though so it's old! My hair naturally is realllly dark  too so the bleach wrecked my hair after a while so I went dark a few months ago.. but I couldn't cope for long & have gradually gone back platinum, haha!


----------



## bellapsyd

hey guys- in nashville right now- but wanted to stop in and see my bunny friends!  omgblonde- i love bleach blonde- too bad they screwed mine up and it'll be awhile before I am back to it!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww no way! I was meaning to ask you how your appointment went after they messed ur extensions! 

BTW, I think I'm going to TK Maxx tomorrow, so I'll keep an eye for Bunny Primp!!


----------



## girlvintage

aw i love love love the photos of bunnies with the bags! dare i place my naughty son with my collection for this thread?! hehehe..


----------



## jellybebe

^Please do! If that's your bunny in your avatar, she (?) is tooo cute! Why are dwarf bunnies so naughty yet so loveable?


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Please do! If that's your bunny in your avatar, she (?) is tooo cute! Why are dwarf bunnies so naughty yet so loveable?



yes thats my bunny BINKY in my avatar -- HE wasn't too happy about that gay-disco-bow i bought him for halloween.. hehehe!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG, your avatar is amaaaaazingly cute!!! Post more pics


----------



## mrp1987

I got a family of Bunny. Father Bunny is Lion Lop, mother is French Lop, and the kid is mix between 2 
Here the pictures:


----------



## omgblonde

omg how cuuuuute!


----------



## jellybebe

mrp1987 said:


> I got a family of Bunny. Father Bunny is Lion Lop, mother is French Lop, and the kid is mix between 2
> Here the pictures:


 
Oh sooo cute!

I woke up this morning to find Evander on my bed. When he saw that I was awake, he flipped around and met me halfway across the bed for cuddles! It's the first time he's done that since I got back from my trip!


----------



## girlvintage

meet my "bonded pair" Binky...


----------



## mrp1987

@Jelly: your bunny is really cute ( is it in your avatar ? )
@GirlVintage: Your Bunny looked really exotic, love the stripe on his/her back 

By the way, how can you keep your bunny not to poo/pee on the floor :-S ???


----------



## bellapsyd

ok back!!! Jelly hope your bday week has been amazing!  omgblonde- I'll post some pics of my awful hair later. 

girlvintage and mrp- LOVE the cutie bunny pics!!! More please!!!

mrp- have you looked at info on the house rabbit page about potty training?  Also- is your bunny fixed?  That helps.


----------



## bellapsyd

while I was gone, chester ate the cord of my alarm clock/ipod dock thing.  BF bought it for me and told me not to leave Chester out under any circumstances b/c he chews.  Well I denied his chewing habits and said he was fine left out on his own...oooops.

while I was gone, it was Spa Day at the shelter (Red Door in Chicago- I think someone asked ?).  I missed the best glamour shots!  My mom went and took her two so I will post those  pictures in a few weeks when we get them.  They were Chicago White Sox v. Chicago Cubs pictures (HUGE rivalry here). My mom is a Sox fan, whereas me and the BF are Cubs fans.  I guess they had mini baseball caps for the bunnies to wear in the pictures!!!

Nashville was ok.  I actually had some fun.  It would be an amazing job for the bf to take, but I don't want him to move!  I'm trying to let him make his own decision though, since I know I could influence it and that wouldn't be right.

Any finds at TJ Maxx, omgblonde???


----------



## jellybebe

mrp1987 said:


> @Jelly: your bunny is really cute ( is it in your avatar ? )
> @GirlVintage: Your Bunny looked really exotic, love the stripe on his/her back
> 
> By the way, how can you keep your bunny not to poo/pee on the floor :-S ???


 

Thanks! Yes, that's my little baby Evander. 

The best way to prevent a bunny from peeing and pooing on the floor is to figure out where they like to go to the bathroom and put a litterbox there. Start out by buying puppy training pads and put them on the floor to see where your bunny likes to go. If they start going somewhere, they will keep coming back to the smell and using the same spot. When you see where they like to go, put a litterbox filled with litter (like Yesterday's News - no kitty litter or sawdust) and hay on top of that spot. Pretty soon the bunny will learn to use the litterbox. They are really smart that way! The hay encourages them to nibble and therefore stay in the box long enough to do their business.

The bunny spa sounds awesome! I wish we had those here. 

How far is Nashville from Chicago and from where you ultimately want to be (Cali)?


----------



## bellapsyd

from chicago it is an 8 hr drive (we drove it), 1.5 hour flight (about 3 states away).  From Cali....it's FAR.  They are ea ding the business and should be in cali from 5-10 years, but that's too long for me!


----------



## mrp1987

@jelly: Yeah, actually i already put all the little box in every corner of my house, but because the biggest reason that is my little boy bunny, he want to mark his territories so he pee everywhere :-S, i'll cut him soon, hope that will help.
@Bell: Thank you. More picture will coming in next reply


----------



## omgblonde

Welcome back Bella! No Primp in TK Maxx this time!  In fact they had nothing good there.. only a Coach bag. I don't even like Coach much but I was excited because it's not usually sold in the UK, haha.

Naughty Chester!!


----------



## caruava

Naughty Chester!!! Loving the bunny photos ladies! Binky has got beautiful colouring.

So I dropped Shadow of at the Melbourne Rabbit Clinic today for his "snip snip". I'll be picking him up later tonight. I switched him over to the Oxbow. Sh*t the stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!! It's like $35 per kilo of hay! He absolutely loves it though. I have never seen a bunny eat so much hay in my life! He just kept going... He's going to empty my pockets at this rate, lucky i love him. 

I can tell it's good stuff though. I don't think that he was getting enough fibre out of the other hay. His poops are now double in size and not as dark in colour. They also smell much less.

PS: I love your avatars *omg*, they look great!


----------



## girlvintage

i was awoken this morning by bunny whiskers on my face, then he proceeded to "brush" my hair with his paws.. when i told him "binky, its 530am, mama still wants to sleep.." i was then suffocated with a bunny tummy on my face.. it was the cutest wake up call i've had.. i'm now charging him with attempted homocide.. hehehe..


----------



## bellapsyd

^omg too cute!  Your wakeup call was more gentle than mine usually are.  I get all four feet landing from a jump right in my face usually...needless to say I wake up terrified most mornings.


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> i was awoken this morning by bunny whiskers on my face, then he proceeded to "brush" my hair with his paws.. when i told him "binky, its 530am, mama still wants to sleep.." i was then suffocated with a bunny tummy on my face.. it was the cutest wake up call i've had.. i'm now charging him with attempted homocide.. hehehe..


 

OMG that is awesome. My bunny never tries to wake me up (unless I sleep in very late) but I do wake up to him sitting at the foot of the bed, waiting for me to wake up so I can cuddle him!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Naughty Chester!!! Loving the bunny photos ladies! Binky has got beautiful colouring.
> 
> So I dropped Shadow of at the Melbourne Rabbit Clinic today for his "snip snip". I'll be picking him up later tonight. I switched him over to the Oxbow. Sh*t the stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!! It's like $35 per kilo of hay! He absolutely loves it though. I have never seen a bunny eat so much hay in my life! He just kept going... He's going to empty my pockets at this rate, lucky i love him.
> 
> I can tell it's good stuff though. I don't think that he was getting enough fibre out of the other hay. His poops are now double in size and not as dark in colour. They also smell much less.
> 
> PS: I love your avatars *omg*, they look great!


 
Wow, I had no idea Oxbow hay was soo expensive, but the pellets definitely are - Evander will barely touch them either, which is extra annoying. I bought him a gigantic flake of hay for $5 and he actually eats the stuff now. I'm very happy about that. 

I hope Shadow is ok! Poor little guy got snipped! He will probably be kinda woozy for a day or two, then he'll be fine.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww poor little Shadow!! Let us know how he's doing! & wow that hay is EXPENSIVE!

Binky is SO cute, what a nice wakeup call haha!


----------



## em821

There&#8217;s nothing that we can do at this point regarding the bunny situation at that ranch. *Bella*, I thought of camping outside that ranch and trying to catch all the bunnies too, but DH said what if I caught the mama-bunny than she can't feed the babiesush:! *Omgblonde*, I think to confiscate the animals from the ranch (now through the neighborhood) the animal control will have to be involved, then pass them on to HRS. As HRS doesn&#8217;t have the authority to walk up and take the rabbits away. But animal control usually doesn&#8217;t get involved unless it&#8217;s a &#8220;major&#8221; outbreak or abuse. 

*Kav*, you look so stunning! You looked like you had a wonderful vacation! I can&#8217;t wait for my vacation in about a month! When I first switch to oxbow hay, Oh-Oh ate like a little pig too! I have been feeding him oxbow hay for 7years now. Oh-Oh and Petunia are so spoiled by oxbow&#8217;s hay that they won&#8217;t eat other hay! Let us know how Shadow is doing.

*Jelly*, Can&#8217;t wait to see pictures of your present from your bf!

*Omg*, so funny Honey goes crazy for bleached hair! I have never bleached my hair but I&#8217;m thinking of getting highlight done next week! You look so pretty and love how your hair looks!

*Mrp1987* and* Girlvintage*, your bunnies are so cute! *Grilvintage*, your wake-up call is def gentle! I used to get the kind as Bella described. Good thing Petunia has not yet figured out about jumping the bed&#8230;she is a big bunny! 

*Bella*, I wish my HRS has bunny spa more often like yours. Def post the glamour shots when you get them! 

Picked up a little something for myself this weekend! I'll post pic soon! I'll try to get Oh-Oh to model it this time


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh what did you buy Em? Can't wait to see the modelling pics! 

I went over my aunties today (she has eight dogs at the moment) & now Honey won't come anywhere near me! Haha. The dogs were so cute though, I want to steal them!!


----------



## em821

Honey is probably just jealous! 
8 dogs! I grown up with dogs as family pets...I love them! I want to have a dog one day, but I can't not have bunny anymore! Oh-Oh always climb all over me with his nose pressed into me if I touch another animal! 

I'll get pics when I get home (still at work). Keeping my fingers crossed that Oh-Oh will collaborate!


----------



## omgblonde

I LOVE dogs, I've been begging my parents ever since I could talk for a dog, but they've still haven't given in! I took some pictures at my aunties today.. she has the CUTEST dogs ever, Samoyeds & Pomerainians! 







SOOOOOOOOOO cute & fluffy!!


----------



## jellybebe

Can't wait to see pics Em! My camera is still out of commission. Let me say that what he got me is sparkly so it's hard to capture properly!!!

Love the doggy pic! I love pomeranians. Someday I'd like a white one, but I don't know how they get along with bunnies. Also, are they yappy or can they be trained to keep quiet? When my bf and I were travelling, we saw the cutest chi ever! It was a light-brown one and someone had left it tied up outside while they were in a restaurant or something. The dog was sooo friendly and loved being pet! I can't believe someone would leave their chi tied up outside like that - we were tempted to steal the little guy, he was so cute!


----------



## girlvintage

terrible morning!!!

my boyfriend called and said Dimitri, the bunny i gave him, just passed away... he says it might be the new brand of hay we got for the bunnies bec there was soft green poo everywhere and vomit.. but i said i very much doubt that bec hay is supposed to be good for bunnies!!?? i feel he ate something poisonous but he cant figure out what..

now i'm upset and confused, i haven't tried the new hay on binky yet and now i'm afraid to do so! 

could hay be toxic or poisonous??


----------



## jellybebe

^My bf's aunt had a bunny who died from what she suspected was hay poisoning. The bunny didn't want to eat the hay, but she forced it on him and a few days later, he was dead. I would DEFINITELY avoid feeding Binky that hay! Take it back to the store you bought it from and try to get a refund. 

So sorry to hear about the poor bunny. I didn't think bunnies could vomit. Anything else unusual or any new foods that were introduced recently?


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^My bf's aunt had a bunny who died from what she suspected was hay poisoning. The bunny didn't want to eat the hay, but she forced it on him and a few days later, he was dead. I would DEFINITELY avoid feeding Binky that hay! Take it back to the store you bought it from and try to get a refund.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the poor bunny. I didn't think bunnies could vomit. Anything else unusual or any new foods that were introduced recently?



i also thought bunnies couldn't vomit, hence our headache every time they shed.. but i guess he mistook wet poo for vomit.. the same hay is being fed to my friends bunny and he's perfectly fine, but nevertheless i dont want to take a chance with binky, i'll never forgive myself!

yes i think dimitri must've eaten something bad bec he was caught last  night running around outside his cage and he's not allowed yet to do that bec he still nibbles on things.. must've been something around the room...


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no! Sorry to hear about your loss.  RIP x


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- engagement ring???

girlvintage- omg, I am SO sorry!!!  It must be something he ate.  true diarreha (spelling, sorry!) is deadly in rabbits as well- looks like that must have been what he thought was vomit.  Just to be safe, I wouldn't feed Binky the same hay- ya know?


----------



## caruava

I'm sorry *girlvintage*, and yes bunnies cannot vomit. That's why Shadow didn't need to fast before his surgery yesterday. They put a tube down but cos he can't vomit it didn't matter if he had eaten before.

*omg* yeah the hay is so expensive! I couldn't believe it too. And thanks everyone, Shadow's doing well, he's no where near as active as he usually is, but I'm sure I'd be the same if I got castrated...


----------



## caruava

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG... I'm with *bella*, engagement ring??? Photos, photos, photos!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ just can't get over how adorable shadow looks in those pics.  Hope he feels better soon


----------



## omgblonde

OMG how did I miss the sparkly comment!!!! Dying to see what he got you Jelly!!


----------



## caruava

Shadow says thanks *Bella*, not so happy with him at the moment though. It's 3am, the bf and I fell asleep after watching a movie on the computer and shadow's door had been left over. My room was completely covered with poop and there was a puddle by the door which thankfully the bf noticed else I would have walked straight into. I don't know what has gotten into him. He's not normally like this, even his hutch is covered with poop.

On another note, he is much more active, considerably actually, esp compared to 4 hours ago. But yes waiting for photos *jelly*! Hopefully when I wake up they'll be here... Don't disappoint me.


----------



## em821

*Omgblonde*, Ah! So cute!!! I had 2 pormeranians with light brown and white color. They are so adorable! 

Oh! *Jelly*! I want to see pic! Sparkly !

*Girlvintage*, Im so sorry to hear this. Rabbits cant vomit. Runny poop is dangerous for bunnies especially for babies. How old was Dimitri? I think the cause is likely not of him ate/nibbled thing around the room. If Dimitri was a baby (younger than 8wk old), very runny poop is most likely caused by intestinal parasites or inflammation of the intestinal lining (diet and weaning too young would contribute to this). I would recommend an autopsy (always a good idea for sudden death) or at the very least to have his poop examined. This way you would know the cause and if that hay is safe. Sorry this is long!


----------



## em821

Ok! So here's what I got...the pochette wallet in violette! It's so big and easy to use! Love it! A little heavy though! Oh-Oh was very active last night! But I finally got these taken


----------



## bellapsyd

em- your bunnies are beyond adorable in those pics!!!  Oh course, the vernis is nice as well!!!

kav-maybe he is letting out what is in his system and it overwhelemed him- hence the large amount of day-old poop  hee hee.  Or maybe he is still trying to establish that he's "the man" even though he is snipped.  LOL


----------



## omgblonde

Just be thankful he's pooping! Haha. Honeys system ALWAYS shuts down after anasthetic! Hopefully he'll get back to regular pooping habits soon tho!

Em - cute bunnies! the LV is gorgeous!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh Em love the new pics! The wallet is gorgeous!!!

Kav I think Shadow is just exerting his last bit of "testosterone" before his system calms down! Evander and my bf used to have alpha-male battles even after Evander was snipped.

OK I finally got a semi-decent pic of my bday present. Sorry my hands look gross in pics for some reason - they are really not that ugly! It's not an engagement ring - tsk tsk, you should all know I'm not ready to get married!!! It's a promise ring though. It's a 0.35 carat brilliant cut diamond, E colour, VVS clarity. The ring itself is kinda square and a bit big for my bony fingers, but the ring is so pretty! I love it! Of course my e-ring will be about 1.5 carats, emerald or asscher cut, etc etc.


----------



## bnjj

Beautiful ring.

I've just been reading the thread and reading that your bunnies wake you up.  How do they get on the bed?  Can they jump that high?


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I LOVE it!!! gorgeous!!!!  Can you take it to get sized?

Bnjj- Yup- my bunnies can jump!  Rabbits can get a lot of height to them actually.


----------



## bellapsyd

here is a cute bunny story: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd_hero_rabbit


----------



## girlvintage

bnjj said:


> Beautiful ring.
> 
> I've just been reading the thread and reading that your bunnies wake you up.  How do they get on the bed?  Can they jump that high?



you'd be surprised at how high they jump.. specially if they smell raisin in the air!!


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - LOVE the ring!! & shhhh your hands dont look gross!

Bella - omg, that story is SO cute, awww hero bun!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw bunnies are soooo smart! Last night Evander watched the fireworks with me! Well kind of. My city puts on this 4-night firework show and I live downtown so I can watch them from my patio. Well, Evander came outside but he was too short to see anything (and didn't want to sit on my lap) so at one point, he had his paws propped up on the windowsill so he could see out the window! Sooooo cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

^omg so cute!!  I can just imagine that!


----------



## em821

Thanks! Everybody!

Kav, haha Shadows revenge! Hell be back to normal in no time!

Jelly! Beautiful! Love the ring! His paws propped up on windowsill.that must be so adorable! Evander is not afraid of fireworks? 

Bella, love that story!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> here is a cute bunny story: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd_hero_rabbit


 
^^^ What a wonderful story,*  Bella*, about such a heroic bunny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahah aww that sounds so cute Jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

No my little bunny is fearless! Well not totally, but because he's been raised downtown, he's used to the sound of sirens, loud birds, fireworks, car alarms and the TV! He can sleep right next to the TV when it's on pretty loud! Of course if you take him out, it's an entirely different story...


----------



## *Stellina*

Aww, I want a bunny so bad but my fiancee's dogs would kill it.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ awww I'm so sorry!  At least you're aware of that though.  I think we can muster up some new pictures to post in the meantime to give you something to look at!  Right girls???


----------



## jellybebe

^For sure! I keep trying to take pics of Evander but it's so hard - he sees the camera and runs! I remember that right before I decided to get a bunny, I was OBSESSED. I was looking at pics online all day for weeks! My bf thought I was crazy. But I have grown up with them and don't think I can live without one for long!


----------



## Peaches23

bnjj said:


> Beautiful ring.
> 
> I've just been reading the thread and reading that your bunnies wake you up. How do they get on the bed? Can they jump that high?


 

I never knew that either when we first got sadie my bf was like don't let her jump off of anything she'll break her legs! LOL well she torpedo's around her play area and jumps off things all the time my bf and I were joking and we want to get her a little cape so she can run around and jump and take a video of it! haha! They are funny animals! My dad still can't believe how fast she runs! lol he thinks she's crazier than a cat


----------



## omgblonde

*Stellina* said:


> Aww, I want a bunny so bad but my fiancee's dogs would kill it.



You have my DREAM shoes!!! So jealous!!


----------



## em821

Pics of Oh-Oh!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww!! What a little cutie!


----------



## pond23

Oh-Oh is so cute-cute *em*! I smile every time I see that name!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Oh-Oh is too cute! I also smile when I see his name!


----------



## em821

Thanks:shame:! He doesn't post for the camera much anymore as he's getting older. He's 8 years old  but going strong and healthy! Haha...I love his silly/weird name too! Poor bunny!


----------



## jellybebe

Ah ha ha ha ha I know that I shouldn't be laughing but I can't help it - I have such a naughty little bunny!!! My toilet was leaking and doing weird things today (don't ask - my apartment building is ancient) so I called my landlord and he called his plumber to come in and replace the toilet. Unfortunately I had to go out cuz I had a hair appointment and it's my sister's bday today, so I couldn't stay home. But I figured that I know the plumber and it should be ok. So I just got home an hour ago and found a note in my apartment from my landlord saying that the plumber tried to pet the bunny and Evander bit him! I was shocked but it's kinda funny! I'm imagining that the bunny was trying to "guard" the apartment or maybe he just didn't like the way he was being petted! Either way, it's pretty funny if you imagine a little white bunny trying to be tough!


----------



## caruava

^lol, naughty Evander! He better be careful, doesn't want to get you sued!


----------



## jellybebe

Hey Bella my Miu Miu bag is on ebay but in cream! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-MIU-MIU-CHE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Stellina*

omgblonde said:


> You have my DREAM shoes!!! So jealous!!



They are my dream shoes, too. 

All these bunnies are adorable!


----------



## bellapsyd

em- I LOVE the second picture of uh-oh (and I smile at his name too!!!)

jelly- thanks!  checking it out!


----------



## bnjj

kavnadoo, that first pic in your signature is one of the cutest things I have ever seen.


----------



## caruava

Thanks *bnjj*! My boy is quite the poser...

Went to the vet today for Shadow's post op consult. He's in very good health, the vet even said she was very happy that his stitches were fine cos she could tell he was a playful boy and would be jumping all over the place in no time. I had to lock him up a few days ago cos he was jumping every where and bolting all around the place. So far the marking has stopped, but it's only been a few days. WIll keep my fingers (and toes crossed)...

And was meanign to say this a few weeks ago, but I got the grad job I wanted. WIll be sending off all the paper work (contract etc) this Monday. I am meant to start in Jan 2009 but they're letting me start in a bit over a month in September. I'm very excited! Can't wait to be earning real money! Plus it'll help me fund Shadow's Oxbow hay habit. Hehe.


----------



## omgblonde

Wow, he's 8 yrs old Em?! I hope Honey lives that long!

Jelly - HAHAHAHA guard bunny!! & OMG love that Miu Miu so much!! Get it Bella!!  I wonder if theres a Miu Miu boutique or concession in London hmmm I'll have to find out!!

Kav - Glad shadows doing ok! & CONGRATS on the job!! What are you going to be doing?


----------



## bellapsyd

congrats Kav!!!  What will you be doing??

Jelly- I's still laughing over Evander acting like a guard bunny


----------



## omgblonde

Ahh so annoying, my cousin came round earlier & Honey is usually really sociable, but for some reason he tooka  dislike to her (maybe she smelled of dog or something) & freaked out when she tried to pet him & jumped off my lap & ran & hid. Then she kept CHASING him even tho he was clearly terrified & I was telling her not too!! She's not even young she's like 14.. lol. Poor little bunny!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats Kav! I'm glad to hear Shadow is doing well too! He's so funny. 

Omgblonde I'm pretty sure there's a Miu Miu in London. I would die if there was one closer to me. I am looking for an older style Miu Miu now, but I doubt I will find it! My city has such a limited selection. 

Evander has been a perfect angel to me. I still don't really know why he bit the plumber, but it's still funny for some reason! He thinks he's so tough and he's like 2 pounds!


----------



## pond23

*Kav* - Congrats on your getting the grad job that you wanted! You must be so happy and excited! I'm glad to hear that precious Shadow is recovering well from his 'snipping.' He is definitely a cutie pie! 

*Jelly* - I can't get the image out of my head of tiny 2-lb. Evander's biting the plumber! LOL!   That must have quite a sight!

*omgblonde* - A 14-year old girl should know better than to run after a scared little bunny. My cousin's little kids are coming over soon, and I am dreading how they are going to handle my bunnies. They are so young, so I'm going to have to keep their interaction with the bunnies to a minimum if possible.


----------



## omgblonde

I know! & she was like 'is he scared?! he might have a heart attack and die!'.. yet kept chasing!! I scooped him up & put him in his cage so fast haha.

OMG awww! Only 2lbs? Honey was 5lbs last time he was weighed, but I think he's def reached 6lbs now.. he's such a beast, LOL! I keep giggling at him biting the plumber too!


----------



## caruava

Wow *em* I just read back and oh-oh is 8 years old! Definitely doesn't look it. *

omg* poor Honey getting chased. Bunnies are definitely picky about who they like. Shadow tends to like girls more. The only guy he likes is my bf. 

Thanks for the congrats everyone. I'll be a graduate mechanical engineer which will be based around project management. Oh I've definitely changes to Shadow's behaviour so far. He usually cracks it and bangs and grabs the sides of his hutch shaking it making heaps of noise when he wants to come out (i.e. when he knows I'm awake) but he has completely stopped. He'll just wait to be let out now.


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw Shadow is being a good boy now! Congrats again on the job Kav - it sounds great! You must be sooo smart! 

We had some people over last night so Evander was being funny. He always socializes with strangers but he runs away from people when they try to pet him for a long time. I'm not sure if he's exactly 2 lbs but a while ago he was weighed at the vet and he was a bit over 2 lbs (maybe 2.5 lbs) and the vet told me he was a bit overweight. Since then, he's lost a bit of weight so he should be around 2 lbs. 

My landlord was wasted yesterday so he came up again to tell me about Evander biting the plumber! He'd completely forgotten about our conversation the day before.

Ugh Pond I know what you mean about young kids! My nephew is really good (he's 3 now) but my bf's 2 younger nieces are terrible! I think you all already know that Evander hates little kids.


----------



## jellybebe

My brother took me shopping today and I can't stop thinking about this Foley + Corinna Bender bag. What do you all think of it? The one I liked was a light tan colour. It's cool because it opens up to reveal an expandable zipped section in the middle.


----------



## bellapsyd

^in tan that would be a great bag!!!


Chester is being overly affectionate tonight...it worries me,  LOL


----------



## jellybebe

^You like it? It looks totally different stuffed, which is what I prefer. Unstuffed, it sort of has a bell shape. It's only $485 so I guess that's "cheap" compared to most of my bags!


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh I like the bag too!


----------



## girlvintage

aw shadow's adorable!! what a good bunny!! i remember when binky wasnt 'fixed' yet i thought he was going insane, all he could think of was humping his little stuffed toy! then a few weeks after he got snipped, i showed him the stuffed toy again, he ran to it then stopped, and looked at me.. as if saying 'wait, what was i going to do again??' it was too funny!


----------



## em821

Thanks:shame:! Both Oh-Oh and Petunia are 8 years old! Petunia is a bouncing ball and gets in lots of troubles everyday! Oh-Ohs energy level is def not the same as when he was younger but he sure dont act like an older bunny yet! 

Jelly, Evander is sooo tiny! Hahaha and biting the plumber! That bag is very nice! Looks a bit long but since you are tall I think it would look good on you! The expandable section adds the functionality too! 

Kav, happy to hear Shadow is recovering well and stopped marking. Congrats on your new amazing job! 

Omgblonde, bunnies can live for a long time! I have met a few bunnies that were up to 13years old and are doing well!

Last summer when I had BBQ at my house with ~35 people, surprising not just kids but adults too were trying to pet the bunnies. Oh-Oh and Petunia were scared after the party ended that I  told DH that we couldnt have another party at the house without sending them to my bunny-sitter first!


----------



## jellybebe

I am going to contemplate getting this bag for a few days. It's quite different from my usual stuff and I still want a couple of Miu Mius but they are hard to find.

Em I'm not surprised that Petunia and Oh-Oh are so healthy - you are such a good mommy to them! I think people are surprised when they hear that bunnies live quite a long time. I'm glad for that, though! 

Evander can be really annoying though. Every time I go into the kitchen to do something, he runs in after me and begs for treats!


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I didn't bid on that miu miu ebay link b/c I'm still in love with the pink shade you have!


----------



## omgblonde

em821 said:


> Omgblonde, bunnies can live for a long time! I have met a few bunnies that were up to 13years old and are doing well!


WOW! That's incredible! I used to think bunnies lived 3-4 yrs max. It's good they don't!



bellapsyd said:


> jelly- I didn't bid on that miu miu ebay link b/c I'm still in love with the pink shade you have!


I love it too! I never took any notice of Miu Miu before now I'm like ahhh I want everything! You girls are such enablers!

I still haven't got my graduation present yet! I'm hoping to get it in Sept when I go to London but I'm still uhhhming & ahhhing over everything! I really wan't a bbag.. or a cheaper bag & some Louboutins/Terry De Havilland wedges!! Disicions disicions! I want an Alexander McQueen skull scarf too.. even though I'm so late on the boat there! LOL

Also, Honey update.. I'm clearing my entire room out this week to sort the left hand wall out so there's space for a bunny condo.. FINALLY! Everytime I've tried to I've always needed a new chest of drawers or had tons of college work in my room so there's been no room to clear a spot big enough! My room is seriously teeny tiny!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Evander can be really annoying though. Every time I go into the kitchen to do something, he runs in after me and begs for treats!


 
Haha...that reminde me how Oh-Oh used to come in the kitchen when I live in the apartment. Here's an old picture of him (he was ~4~5 years old) chasing after his salad in the morning! Can you see in his eyes how determinate he was! Please don't mind the floor mats, those were from my grandma when I moved out
My kitchen now has hardwood floor and he can't walk on that surface...I miss him in the kitchen


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh no! I'm moving into an apartment that is ALL hardwood! He's going to hate it!!! My kitchen right now is linoleum or something, and he will even put up with the slippery floor if that means he can get a treat!

Well Bella if you hold out you will probably see a pink one pop up sooner or later! 

I just got my new pink Sony Vaio! SO cute!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I am DYING for a pink laptop!!!!  Tell us how you like it it

em- uh-oh looks DETERMINED- that's a great picture- love how the back and foreground are all blurred out and the only clear part is uh-oh's face!

omg- yay for Honey's condo!!!!  I want a McQueen scarf too...I'm late on that boat as well!

I bought 2 new sunglasses today!!!  Chanel 6026 (sunburst ones) and Chanel 5080- both black....now I have triplets!  LOL (I have the black MOP ones too 5076H).  I should really buy some brown ones....


----------



## jellybebe

I love black Chanel sunnies! I keep meaning to buy a pair. I think the ones I want are the 5080b or something - they have the tiny crystals on the sides. 

I'm liking the laptop so far. It's really cute! Also the keyboard is pretty easy to use. I didn't think it would be, as the keys are separated, and I'm not used to that, but so far it's good. I'm a bit worried about Vista, as not everyone has it yet, and I might have to send documents to people and they might not be able to open them.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ just bought the 5080's!!!!  Love them!


----------



## jellybebe

^So are those the ones w/ the quilted pattern on the side in little crystals? If so, I want them so badly!!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## bellapsyd

yup! same ones.  i took a quick pic- none with me wearing them b/c I look god awful today! LOL (just worked out)

(ps- my camera is apparently very dirty...sorry!)


----------



## omgblonde

Em - omg, that pic is so funny haha, he's so cute! My bedroom & my dads bedroom are hardwood too.. Honey just slips and slides all over the place, it's so funny to watch, but I worry he might hurt himself if he trys to move too fast!

Jelly - Yay for new pink laptop!!

Bella - LOVE both pairs of sunglasses, they look so glitzy! I want some Chanel sunnies.. but it's never sunny enough to wear the ones I have so it would be a total waste!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde- I think I would get depressed in a place that is never sunny!


----------



## pond23

I love your Chanel sunnies *Bella*, especially the sunburst ones!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh they are the sunnies I want! They're totally hot. 

I just finished repairing my wireless network connection. It was soooo annoying - I was on the phone w/ tech support for a long time, but it's all working now. Yay! Finally I have a computer with a battery that actually lasts!


----------



## caruava

The sunnies are gorgeous! I love Chanel sunnies. Mine are really simple. Nothing on the sides, just the chanel symbol of the ends on the lenses in crystals. 

My whole place is laid with timber. Shadow was hilarious running about startng off with, but he's seemed to find 'grip'. He still slips and slides while taking corners etc, but it's now in a more controlled way if you get what I mean.


----------



## jellybebe

My bf's friend stayed over last night so we shut Evander in the bedroom all night. He was going crazy trying to get our attention to let him out. When it was time to get up, he ran out of the room, only to return within 2 minutes. He then hopped on the bed for his usual morning cuddles with me!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi guys been away for a while bunch of stuff going on. I fainted and spilled water on my new pc.  It would turn on and I could use the mouse but not the keyboard.  Our PX finally got some new pcs in today.  I finally got to see a dr but still having terrible symptoms.  It turns out it is a bunch of things.  I have like 7 kidney stones IBS and other things that may or may not be related to these.  Hubby and I are going to try to go to the states when he gets leave in August to get a better diagnosis and meds if possible since symptoms are worse. I stayed in the italian hospital for a week and it was horrible.  They did not understand me or my symptoms and the interpreter was not around so they did nothing for me really.  The hospital had no ac and I got eaten alive by mosquitoes since all windows are open and the food I could not eat.  

I have a lot of posts to catch up on.  I took Luigi to the vet today for a checkup and to get his yearly myxie and hemmorragic shot.  He was so mad at the vet and stomped his feet forever after he got back in the crate.


----------



## jellybebe

Hey IF nice to see you back here! I'm really really sorry to hear about your horrific hospital stay but I'm glad that you have a better idea of what is wrong. Wow, kidney stones? Have you ever passed one of those bad boys?! I really hope you do get to go home to the US and get checked out properly. 

Poor Luigi! Are those shots required in Italy? Evander doesn't need any shots, as far as I know.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no, sorry to hear that IF! I hope your feeling better soon & can get a proper diagnosis!

Honey's yearly shots are due by 8th August or something so I'll have to book him in soon for them.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly- Hi I passed one the first week I moved to italy.  I thought my appendix had burst or something I passed out and got sick and had the tachycardia similar to my symptoms now. It was a 1mm stone so very small but it had a lot of sharp edges and hurt! I am dreading it if all of these have to pass out of me.  They put me in the hospital for possible renal colic from the stones and turns out I have ibs according to them.  They did a colonoscopy and I have not been able to eat right since.  I can now not tolerate most foods and also have parasthesia in my extremeties.

Luigi must have the shots for myxie and rabbit hemmoraghic disease while in italy because it seems these diseases are prevalent in europe.  They are passed by mosquitoes and fleas biting your pet.  Both are very lethal and  can cause a  horrible painful death. The myxie is twice a year and the other is once a year.  Italy is full of mosquitoes so I am not taking chances.  

OMG -- Thank you I am hoping I am gong to get better soon also.  I am praying we can go to the states ! What kind of shots do you get for Honey?


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no that sounds awful IF! Especially cuz you have a phobia of being sick too don't you?! I hope you feel better soon  

Honeys is for myxamatosis too & not sure what else. His is only once a year though!


----------



## pond23

*IF* - I hope you get better really soon! It must be difficult to get sick in a foreign country. I wish you a speedy recovery from the kidney stones.

*omgblonde* - Good luck with Honey's shots! I think here in the US we don't need any regular shots for house rabbits.

I live in Los Angeles, so me and my bunnies experienced our first (and hopefully last) earthquake. Puff Puff, my smart and chubby little holland lop, sensed the earthquare at least five minutes before it happened! She was sleeping, and then all of a sudden, she got up and thumped really loudly. Puff Puff seemed really perturbed. I went over to her and started petting her to calm her down, and then about five minutes later the condo building started shaking.

All three of the bunnies seemed relatively calm during the quake. I live in the northern part of LA, so the shaking wasn't that bad in this area. The bunnies all stood up and looked confused, but they didn't go running around in fear, which I thought they would do. It was so interesting to witness a bunny sensing an earthquare beforehand. My sister calls Puff Puff "Einstein Buddha" now. LOL!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi guys been away for a while bunch of stuff going on. I fainted and spilled water on my new pc.  It would turn on and I could use the mouse but not the keyboard.  Our PX finally got some new pcs in today.  I finally got to see a dr but still having terrible symptoms.  It turns out it is a bunch of things.  I have like 7 kidney stones IBS and other things that may or may not be related to these.  Hubby and I are going to try to go to the states when he gets leave in August to get a better diagnosis and meds if possible since symptoms are worse. I stayed in the italian hospital for a week and it was horrible.  They did not understand me or my symptoms and the interpreter was not around so they did nothing for me really.  The hospital had no ac and I got eaten alive by mosquitoes since all windows are open and the food I could not eat.
> 
> I have a lot of posts to catch up on.  I took Luigi to the vet today for a checkup and to get his yearly myxie and hemmorragic shot.  He was so mad at the vet and stomped his feet forever after he got back in the crate.



 I hope you get better soon. That couldn't have been any fun being stuck in a hospital where no one understood you. It must have been so frustrating. I was thinking about you the other day and was hoping everything was alright. 

When do you think you and the hubby will be headed back to the states?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Jelly- Hi I passed one the first week I moved to italy.  I thought my appendix had burst or something I passed out and got sick and had the tachycardia similar to my symptoms now. It was a 1mm stone so very small but it had a lot of sharp edges and hurt! I am dreading it if all of these have to pass out of me.  They put me in the hospital for possible renal colic from the stones and turns out I have ibs according to them.  They did a colonoscopy and I have not been able to eat right since.  I can now not tolerate most foods and also have parasthesia in my extremeties.
> 
> Luigi must have the shots for myxie and rabbit hemmoraghic disease while in italy because it seems these diseases are prevalent in europe.  They are passed by mosquitoes and fleas biting your pet.  Both are very lethal and  can cause a  horrible painful death. The myxie is twice a year and the other is once a year.  Italy is full of mosquitoes so I am not taking chances.
> 
> OMG -- Thank you I am hoping I am gong to get better soon also.  I am praying we can go to the states ! What kind of shots do you get for Honey?



1mm doesn't sound like much but I cannot imagine how bad that would be with sharp edges. Have you lost a lot of weight? Colonoscopies are no joke, they really take it all out of you. Sigh *IF...* On one hand I'm glad that we're all finally hearing from you but on the other hand I wish it was better news. We are all praying for you...

I've kinda been having some problems over the past few years. This winter has been the worst. I spoke to my mum who has rheumatoid arthritis and she suspects I have it too from the symptoms. I'm not even 25 yet! It runs in the family so I have to go to a doctor and get a blood test done. I should be getting that done today.


----------



## caruava

*pond* that's so cute! Einstein Buddha! hehe.


----------



## jellybebe

Pond that is sooo cute that the bunny was able to sense the earthquake before it happened! I'm not surprised though - they are very sensitive to sounds and vibrations. Your bunny should be right up there with the bunny who saved his family from a fire!

Kav I really hope you don't have arthritis! Maybe if they catch it really really early (if that's what you have) there are some preventative things you can do. Has your mom ever tried a heavy metal detox? Sounds kinda hocus pocus but I have a co-worker who's a nurse and she had terrible rheumatoid arthritis (she was relatively young when it got bad too - probably in her early 40s) and she tried this homeopathic remedy and the pain is basically gone. She's able to work full-time again, and her job involves a lot of detail-oriented stuff requiring manual dexterity. 

As for me, I've hurt my heel.  I suspect it's plantar fascitis, which really sucks because I can't walk without it hurting and I don't want to make it worse but I'm also addicted to exercise so it's been really tough for me to truly "rest". I've been going to yoga instead. I was hoping it would get better within the week but so far it hasn't happened. Ever since I've hit the age where I am now (um... late 20s) I've really been feeling my mortality. Grey hairs have sprouted out of nowhere, I'm noticing fine lines around my eyes (and I moisturize dilligently) and now I hurt my heel. Ok, that's enough ranting, I know I don't have it too bad.


----------



## em821

*Bella*- those sunnies! I don&#8217;t own any chanel ones and I&#8217;m dying to get those now!

Oh! *IF*! Hope you are feeling better soon! I totally understand what you mean and how frustrated you must feel when can&#8217;t communicate while not feeling well. I&#8217;ve been through that when I first came to the states too. 

*Pond*- glad that earthquake wasn&#8217;t bad at your area. I have no idea how bunnies would react to it. It&#8217;s interesting to hear that Puff Puff sensed it so early! Einsteain Buddha&#8230;cute!

*Kav*- hope you don&#8217;t have it! I have a friend has arthritis since before I met her and I met her when she was only 20. I&#8217;m not sure of the type she has. There are times she was so uncomfortable, it was so hard to watch and nothing anyone can do! *Jelly*, the heavy metal detox that you mentioned works for other types of arthritis? She&#8217;s been doing heat yoga and said the heat really helps. 

*Jelly*- haha&#8230;don&#8217;t you just hate getting old! I think I&#8217;m older than you&#8230;let&#8217;s say&#8230;in my &#8220;very late&#8221; 20s. I notice the same too&#8230;more white hair and fine lines. I go hiking most of the weekends and have hurt my toe many months ago and my toe still not recovered! Wearing high heels for a long time is still a no no! Dont' like getting old:shame:!


----------



## omgblonde

Pond - omg that's so cute how they sensed the earthquake before it happened.

Kav - Oh no!  I hope you don't have it. Good luck at the drs!

Jelly - I have no idea what that is, but it sounds painful. I hope it clears up soon! I wish I was addicted to exercise like you.. I'm so lazy! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I am so sorry!  Language barriers make everything worse!  Maybe you can stretch it and look on the positive side (ok this is a HUGE stretch)- I bet you are getting super skinny with your IBS now? LOL! (I always tell myself this when I am sick).  I am glad you give Luigi shots- I never would have  known to look into that!

Pond- we had a (very minor) earthquake here in  CHICAGO back int he spring...I slept through it, but my mom said her bunnies sensed it right before and began  thumping wildly!

Jelly- I hate when I get in the groove of working  out and then get sick- and everything falls to a screeching halt!  Ugh- takes me forever to get back into it.  I'm hitting my (official) mid-20's in about 6 months...you have all scared me about grey hairs and creaking joints now!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Hee hee hee we are funny today. I'm visiting a former co-worker in the hospital today (she had knee surgery). I'm trying to be ambitious by baking a batch of chocolate chip cookies before I go, but of course I forgot to buy one crucial ingredient! (Must be the senility kicking in... )


----------



## bellapsyd

you did NOT forget the chocolate?  LOL!!!!  Damn old age....


----------



## jellybebe

^Forget the chocolate? I said I'm getting old, but I don't have dementia!  No, I forgot my secret ingredient. I thought I had some left at home, but I had less than I thought (hence the memory problems/delusions). 

Has anyone here ever had a 2-step TB test done? They measure how bumpy the injection site is, not how red it is, right? I've had 2 other TB tests done in the last few months, and both times they were totally clear (no redness, no swelling) within a day. This time, I don't have a bump, but the injection site is red. I hope that's not a bad thing! I'm thinking that maybe because I got a test done just 2 weeks ago, my body is still a bit sensitive? Who knows...

Hey Bella do you still use that BBag lots in your sig? I keep seeing celebrities and their BBags! I like the really massive one, is it the City?


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha bless all you old folks in here!  *ducks*


----------



## bellapsyd

I've had a 2-step TB before.  They measure size.

I love my  Bbag!!  It's my current everyday bag!  It's the work size actually (bigger than the city, but no strap)


----------



## jellybebe

^Ok, so that's the one I like (I think). I have a pic from a magazine of a girl holding a white one. It's absolutely massive (she's also really small).


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh well, there are other even bigger sizes too   the weeknder is the biggest!


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond- Thank you.  That must of been scary.  I bet Puff Puff did sense something.  I know my hubbys dog can sense thunderstorms which he is frightened of.  Glad they handled it ok. Bunnies seem to think of all new things as dangerous.  Luigi often gets freaked over new smells and stomps.  Especially at the vets .

Kav- thank you for thinking of me.  I think I will be ok once I can get all of this medicated. Its like my body is really out of whack. I have lost about 10 lbs.  I personally think the IBS is thyroid related and my doc in states diagnosed ibs before so nothing new. Now its not the same feels  different with other symptoms.  I have all the symptoms of hyperthyroid which include ibs and doc in states was always testing me forthis. My tests are borderline and most of my family has this so I think this is probably the cause and will get this looked into in the states hopefully. We are trying to find cheaper tickets.  The ones now are 2,500 each. So 5,000 is a lot but we may just have to pay it.   Just so hard to get someone to listen and understand here.  The base doctors are no help.   

Let me know how your test goes for the arthritis.  I have heard that it can be very painful and I hope you do not have it.  If you do maybe they can keep it in check if caught early.


Jelly - ow that must hurt .  I can't imagine how it would be hurting to put pressure down when walking.  I know with all these things happening I am starting to feel my mortality lol.  I guess we are all getting older and things happen and we are shocked to find out that out bodies are not as resilient as they used to be.  Yoga seems like a great replacement exercise for the moment.  It can really tone your body and give you peace of mind.  I have many family members who love it. 

Em- Yes that is so frustrating.  I was trying to tell them about my shaking in my hands and when I was checking out the interpreter said they had it in my charts as I was itching lol.  They only wanted to give me xanax type meds the whole time when I had symptoms since they did not understand.  My roomate in the hospital was italian and I speak some italian and we could communicate fairly well . She helped me a lot.  It was weird I could understand her and she could me even though we did not speak the same language. Hubby was amazed.  He said it was like hansolo and chewbaca lol.   She told me the docs and nurses spoke with dialect not true italian which is common all over italy and probably why I was having trouble.  Italian friends have told me they cannot even understand people from southern italy at all . 

Bella- You are right I am sort of happy about the weight loss lol.  Luigi does not mind the shots as much as the vet looking him over.  The vet had to put the instrument in his mouth to look at the teeth and he absolutely freaked over that.  The vet told me to hold his back end and the vet held his face hard and squished his mouth hard to open it and shoved the thing in.  He kept getting away on my end but I am always scared to hold him down when he is fighting and kicking since I have heard they can break a leg or something that way.  At least he finally got it done.  Luigi is shedding again like the worst I have seen so far .  Every day I am pulling out clumps of hair and constantly have it on my clothes and mouth.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^Forget the chocolate? I said I'm getting old, but I don't have dementia!  No, I forgot my secret ingredient. I thought I had some left at home, but I had less than I thought (hence the memory problems/delusions).
> 
> Has anyone here ever had a 2-step TB test done? They measure how bumpy the injection site is, not how red it is, right? I've had 2 other TB tests done in the last few months, and both times they were totally clear (no redness, no swelling) within a day. This time, I don't have a bump, but the injection site is red. I hope that's not a bad thing! I'm thinking that maybe because I got a test done just 2 weeks ago, my body is still a bit sensitive? Who knows...
> 
> Hey Bella do you still use that BBag lots in your sig? I keep seeing celebrities and their BBags! I like the really massive one, is it the City?


 

Jelly my husband just had this test last week.  He has had it a few times. They have to have it when coming back from deployment.  I saw this big red bump on his arm like a mosquito bite.  I was like why is it so red do you have tb.  It went away and no redness now and they looked at it and he is fine so this is normal.


----------



## girlvintage

hey guys!! my boyfriend decided to get another bunny to replace the one that passed away.. he's a netherland dwarf and super adorable, he's off-white with smoked markings on his nose, he's still a baby so hopefully his "smokiness" gets more prominent as he gets older.. pls help us name him!? TIA!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

how about smokey
=)


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> hey guys!! my boyfriend decided to get another bunny to replace the one that passed away.. he's a netherland dwarf and super adorable, he's off-white with smoked markings on his nose, he's still a baby so hopefully his "smokiness" gets more prominent as he gets older.. pls help us name him!? TIA!!


 
OMG what a cutie! I love netherland dwarves - my absolutely favourite breed. I don't know what to name him - I like to give human names to my pets! For some reason he looks like an Alex to me.


----------



## Peaches23

girlvintage said:


> hey guys!! my boyfriend decided to get another bunny to replace the one that passed away.. he's a netherland dwarf and super adorable, he's off-white with smoked markings on his nose, he's still a baby so hopefully his "smokiness" gets more prominent as he gets older.. pls help us name him!? TIA!!


 
too cute!!!! I think he looks like an xavior!


----------



## jellybebe

Ah IF the hyperthyroidism thing makes sense. The thyroid affects so much of what goes on in the body. My mom had this shortly after she had my older sister, and because treatments were archaic then, the doctors basically destroyed her thyroid and she has to take thyroxine pills every day for the rest of her life. That shouldn't happen to you though - the treatments are much better (and much more moderate!) now. I think it runs in my family too, but on all sides. That's part of the reason I'm scared to have kids. However, my mom claims now that she doesn't think it's genetic on her side - she thinks she got it from a laser treatment she got from a sketchy doc in the 70s to remove some freckles (it contained high doses of radiation, which can mess with the thyroid). Who knows, but my cousin and his dad (on my dad's side) both got it too. My cousin (he's a guy) lost so much weight he looked scary, and he's still skinny to this day.


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> hey guys!! my boyfriend decided to get another bunny to replace the one that passed away.. he's a netherland dwarf and super adorable, he's off-white with smoked markings on his nose, he's still a baby so hopefully his "smokiness" gets more prominent as he gets older.. pls help us name him!? TIA!!


 
Or how about Rufus? 

BTW Evander is being a brat today. He jumped on my legs at around 5:30 this morning and wouldn't get off me until I started petting him, he's been pooping on my bf's spot on the couch daily, and he's been begging for food in the middle of the living room when I'm busy with my hands full! Normally he only begs in the kitchen. Today I was doing something in the living room and he came and stood between my legs and started begging. It's annoying because he'll put his paws on my legs and scratch my legs until he gets what he wants!


----------



## ritzycatty

OOhhh.  These buns are all so adorable.  I've been checking out some rescued buns @ our shelter and they had,  I think,  a mini  lop.  Didn't bring her home though.  I  have to discuss that w/ my SO first.  At least for now, I can live vicariously through this thread!


----------



## couturecreature

I went to the rabbit vet clinic today with Toffee, my mini-lop, and sadly, his tooth abcess has returned and the lump underneath his left jaw is really huge. He had the first surgery about 3 months back and we've been giving him injections every week. Now it's come to the stage where a second surgery is needed and I'm seriously worried. It's a complicated surgery and parts of his jaw and teeth are removed each time. There's also grave concerns about the actual surgery and sedation. Really hoping that he doesn't have his third tooth infected as well. All these teeth are on the bottom where the jaw is. However, if the vet were to remove most teeth on the bottom, then the top molars would not be able to have anything to grind against, and this in itself will be a problem. It's such a tough time and the fact that he is the most adorable and friendly bunny you can find. House-trained and litter-trained too. We are going ahead with the surgery next next Tue, and I'm worried stiff. The fact remains that no matter what, Toffee will need constant high maintenance for life. I'm happy to do that for him, and yet it's so hard to see him suffer at the same time and the constant fear and anxiety that he might not survive.


----------



## omgblonde

I'm so sorry CoutureCreature, I hope he's ok & the surgery goes well, keep us updated!

Ritzycatty - Aww, I hope you can adopt the bun!

Jelly - Hahah, naughty Evander! Honey's been naughty today too, he keeps finding different ways to get under the settee!!

Girlvintage - WOW! What a cutie! I'm so bad at naming animals though. I just know that if I had a black & white bunny I'd call it Panda


----------



## couturecreature

omgblonde said:


> I'm so sorry CoutureCreature, I hope he's ok & the surgery goes well, keep us updated!
> 
> Ritzycatty - Aww, I hope you can adopt the bun!
> 
> Jelly - Hahah, naughty Evander! Honey's been naughty today too, he keeps finding different ways to get under the settee!!
> 
> Girlvintage - WOW! What a cutie! I'm so bad at naming animals though. I just know that if I had a black & white bunny I'd call it Panda


 
Thank you *omgblonde*  The vet has switched us from injecting penicillin to oral antibiotic to reduce as much of the swelling and infection as possible this coming week or so before she performs surgery. And we have to keep him eating throughout. Your brown and white is so stunning! It's a long story but I had a black and white lop with the same markings called Bobtail and we also had his daughter called Honeygirl, who's actually the same colours as your bunny, but with the colours inverted in terms of markings. Besides Toffee, we also have 2 female dwarf lops Chanel and Angel. So great to read up on a thread where there are other bunny enthusiasts.


----------



## jellybebe

couturecreature said:


> I went to the rabbit vet clinic today with Toffee, my mini-lop, and sadly, his tooth abcess has returned and the lump underneath his left jaw is really huge. He had the first surgery about 3 months back and we've been giving him injections every week. Now it's come to the stage where a second surgery is needed and I'm seriously worried. It's a complicated surgery and parts of his jaw and teeth are removed each time. There's also grave concerns about the actual surgery and sedation. Really hoping that he doesn't have his third tooth infected as well. All these teeth are on the bottom where the jaw is. However, if the vet were to remove most teeth on the bottom, then the top molars would not be able to have anything to grind against, and this in itself will be a problem. It's such a tough time and the fact that he is the most adorable and friendly bunny you can find. House-trained and litter-trained too. We are going ahead with the surgery next next Tue, and I'm worried stiff. The fact remains that no matter what, Toffee will need constant high maintenance for life. I'm happy to do that for him, and yet it's so hard to see him suffer at the same time and the constant fear and anxiety that he might not survive.


 

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about this.  Hugs to you and Toffee! I hope everything works out and Toffee is so lucky to have you!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander is still being a brat. He alternates between being a total cute sweetheart and being a brat. He spent most of last night on the bed with me - my bf stayed out late and forgot his phone in the car, so I kept waking up worried that something had happened to him because he wasn't calling me or picking up his phone. Anyway, he was fine, but it turned out he went out to a club after dinner with his friends and he ended up walking a long distance to get back to the car and he didn't think to find a payphone to call me!  

Ooh I want this bag sooo badly! I am making plans to cut down drastically on the shopping, but I must have this little beauty. It will be my one LV for the season! Since I won't be able to get to the boutique very often anymore, I think my plan will have to work.


----------



## couturecreature

jellybebe said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear about this.  Hugs to you and Toffee! I hope everything works out and Toffee is so lucky to have you!


 
Thank you *jellybebe*. Evander is adorable! Is he allowed to go inside your Watercolore? I put Toffee in the Sac Chien. I'll let you guys know what happens after the surgery. The vet said he has to stay the night. 

But if it helps, she said tooth abcess is more common in lop-eared bunnies because of the shape of their head and how it's formed. Constant chewing does help. Give Oaten Hay as part of the bunnies' regular diets, and just a little bit of Lucern Hay to get them going. Remember Lucern Hay has to be given in small moderations because it might cause kidney stones due to the high calcium (or was it protein) content. The hay makes them chew well and grind their teeth right down at the same time. The molars tend to grow quite long otherwise. She advised against feeding grains or rabbit mixes or pellets. I just hope new bunny owners are aware of all this as sometimes there are so much information to absorb when you get a new pet that it's hard to remember everything.


----------



## omgblonde

CoutureCreature - Haha that's funny my rabbit is actually called Honey, I love the name Honeygirl though! Oooh wow thanks for the Oaten Hay info, Honeys actually had to have tooth surgery twice because spurs (?) grow, I'll have to look into getting some of the hay for him! When is Toffees surgery?

Jelly - Ahh how annoying!! I bet it slippled your bfs mind completely that you might be worried, so annoying when stuff like that happens! I always panic if I can't get hold of someone/their running really late. That bag is GORGEOUS!! I hope you can get it. I'm quite glad that no boutiques are near me, it discourages me from spending!! I'm going to London in September & October though so I'm hoping to get a few things.. including my first pair of Louboutins!


----------



## jellybebe

^London shopping? Oh, that will be TDF! I love London and the shopping is incredible! Which CLs are you looking into getting? CLs are hot. 

Poor little bunnies have so many dental problems! Netherland dwarves aren't as prone to tooth spurs and abscesses, but they are prone to indentation, which is when the teeth grow out of alignment because their faces are so flat. Fortunately Evander hasn't had that problem, but I've had to get his teeth trimmed many times because he didn't eat enough hay. He has been eating so much of this new hay though, that I hope it solves the problem. 

No Evander doesn't go inside my bags. I'm afraid that he will have a dirty bum or something! He also struggles and kicks when I try to put him in anything.

I put myself on the WL for this bag yesterday! It's called the Monogram Shimmer Halo. I love it! I also want a Prada E/W Gauffre. I think they are just gorgeous. Here's a link to a pic. I like the last 3 but especially the very last one. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-and-miu-miu/new-gauffre-satchels-335340.html


----------



## omgblonde

Yesss! I love London shopping. I've only really been with college though so we don't get to hit up the high end stores, so if I don't get to go to Selfridges/Harrods etc I'm going back with my mum in October for my birthday, it seems so far away though & I want my CL's NOW haha.

I have no idea what ones I want.. I'm in love with the Python Very Prives but I'm not sure if they sell them anymore.. but even if they do I'd kinda feel weird about wearing a snake on my foot & I used to be so anti leather/skin/fur so I'd feel like a right hypocrit! Theres a pair of Watersnake ones on NAP I'm in love with too though LOL! I kind of want a 'wow' pair that will get a lot of compliments versus an every day shoe!







Wow, those Prada bags are gorgeous! I like the last one best too! Are you going to get one? You know you want to


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah I want one but I also can't be spending like crazy anymore. I will also have even fewer opportunities to use my bags now that I'll be in school full-time. I figure that since the style seems to be one that Prada re-releases each year (or so I hope) I will wait, maybe until next season. 

I saw a pair of tortoiseshell VPs. They are absolutely gorgeous. I would have gotten those if I hadn't gotten the plain black patent ones. VPs are the most comfortable CLs IMO, aside from Simples.


----------



## omgblonde

Ahh that's probably wise if they re-release them a lot! At least you'll have your LV to lust over.

Oooh I'm glad to hear they're comfy! I can't wait to try them on, I'd order online but I have weirdly sized feet, haha. Shoes always fit me awkwardly!


----------



## couturecreature

omgblonde said:


> CoutureCreature - Haha that's funny my rabbit is actually called Honey, I love the name Honeygirl though! Oooh wow thanks for the Oaten Hay info, Honeys actually had to have tooth surgery twice because spurs (?) grow, I'll have to look into getting some of the hay for him! When is Toffees surgery?


 
Honey is such an appropriate name, *omgblonde*! Yup, oaten hay is good for them and should be their main source of diet not just for the teeth but also for their health and preventing obesity. How did Honey cope with the surgeries? Was he stressed? Toffee's surgery is next Tuesday. I really really hope it hasn't spread as far as the vet feared.


----------



## couturecreature

jellybebe said:


> Poor little bunnies have so many dental problems! Netherland dwarves aren't as prone to tooth spurs and abscesses, but they are prone to indentation, which is when the teeth grow out of alignment because their faces are so flat. Fortunately Evander hasn't had that problem, but I've had to get his teeth trimmed many times because he didn't eat enough hay. He has been eating so much of this new hay though, that I hope it solves the problem.
> 
> No Evander doesn't go inside my bags. I'm afraid that he will have a dirty bum or something! He also struggles and kicks when I try to put him in anything.
> 
> I put myself on the WL for this bag yesterday! It's called the Monogram Shimmer Halo. I love it! I also want a Prada E/W Gauffre. I think they are just gorgeous. Here's a link to a pic. I like the last 3 but especially the very last one.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-and-miu-miu/new-gauffre-satchels-335340.html


 
I often wonder whether wild rabbits have dental problems? Maybe they don't as they eat so much grass outside? Just make sure Evander's new hay doesn't contain much lucern hay. 

Haha, Evander is full of spirit, he is not going in any ladies' handbags!


----------



## omgblonde

^ I wonder that about wild rabbits too & what happens when they get stasis?

Honey didn't seem phased by surgery at all, the only thing with him was after anasthetic he never wants to eat/poop so he has to have injections to get his system going again!

I hope it hasn't spread either, poor little Toffee!


----------



## couturecreature

^ For sure they won't be receiving dental care from the vets but I would imagine due to their diet, they should be fine? Otherwise if left untreated, their digestive system would be affected as they'll be unable to eat not to mention the adverse effect of the infection. 

Oh, Toffee did not eat his poop after his first surgery as well. What kind of shot did Honey get? There's also a packet of dried grass which we were supposed to mix with water and feed with a syringe to make sure he gets his nutrients, I forgot the name of it. 

Tuesday seems so far away and yet so near at the same time. That sinking feeling in the stomach is not going away until he's out of surgery and we know for sure.


----------



## jellybebe

^Was the stuff called Critical Care? I've bought that for Evander before when he had stasis. I had to force-feed it to him. Apparently you can also mix pellets with water, but that doesn't work as well. 

I think wild bunnies eat enough grass that they don't get stasis, plus they eat all day long. The uni where I did my Master's is overrun with rabbits running around on campus. It was hilarious to see them every day. I learned a lot about wild bunny behaviour! If one bunny thumps, the rest stop and listen - it's funny! Some even come running over from other places to see what the commotion is aobut! 

UGH Evander is still being a brat! I can't understand why he is not using his litterbox properly. He got punished by my bf yesterday for peeing on a blanket, then today he peed on the carpet beside his litterbox! He just sat there, looked right into my eyes and lifted his tail! When I realized what he'd done, I picked him up and put him into his litterbox but it was already too late.


----------



## omgblonde

I'm not sure what shot it was, but it got his system moving anyway! Yeah it must suck knowing the surgerys coming up! With Honey it's always been 'bring him back tomorrow for surgery' so I didn't have too much time to get nervous beforehand! I'll be thinking of Toffee on Tuesday!

I love wild bunnies, I remember when I was younger we stayed at a Hilton hotel & it was kinda in the countryside & there were wild bunnies EVERYWHERE I used to go out every evening to try play with them, LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

^Usually vets administer 2 shots - 1 is to hydrate the bunny, and the other is to promote GI motility. I can't remember the name. Then usually I have to orally give some of the motility drug too, along with an antibiotic.


----------



## girlvintage

we decided to call the new baby MILO, he's cute as a button.. and i think Binky is getting jealous.. i got home from work the other day and he was waiting in my bed and had peed on it as if to say "what is that thing doing in here!?!" then he's also been jumping in and out of bed at 530am trampling on me until i get up! ...what is it with bunnies and 530am??ush:



jellybebe said:


> Or how about Rufus?
> 
> BTW Evander is being a brat today. He jumped on my legs at around 5:30 this morning and wouldn't get off me until I started petting him, he's been pooping on my bf's spot on the couch daily, and he's been begging for food in the middle of the living room when I'm busy with my hands full! Normally he only begs in the kitchen. Today I was doing something in the living room and he came and stood between my legs and started begging. It's annoying because he'll put his paws on my legs and scratch my legs until he gets what he wants!


----------



## jellybebe

^Awwww Milo, what a perfect name! Yes Binky is definitely jealous!


----------



## bellapsyd

got my new glamour shots!!!! will try to post tomorrow!  today was my first day at the rehab hospital doing therapy- I am EXHAUSTED!!!  Hopefully tomorrow I will be a little more with it!  (ugh waking up at 5:30 AM and not getting home until 6 PM is awful)


----------



## bellapsyd

^ bunny glamour shots...not of me, LOL


----------



## couturecreature

omgblonde said:


> I'm not sure what shot it was, but it got his system moving anyway! Yeah it must suck knowing the surgerys coming up! With Honey it's always been 'bring him back tomorrow for surgery' so I didn't have too much time to get nervous beforehand! I'll be thinking of Toffee on Tuesday!
> 
> I love wild bunnies, I remember when I was younger we stayed at a Hilton hotel & it was kinda in the countryside & there were wild bunnies EVERYWHERE I used to go out every evening to try play with them, LOL!


 
I know, I wish the surgery would have happened sooner so I don't stress about it all this time. Thanks for the support. 

Haha, those wild bunnies must be used to humans if they have a hotel nearby with all the tourists probably trying to feed them and take pictures.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww Milo is a cute name!

Yay can't wait to see the glamour shots Bella! Sounds like you have a LONG day at work! Good luck with the new placement!


----------



## jellybebe

Couturecreature how did the surgery go? Sending good vibes to you!

Bella wow I guess it must be a big adjustment for your new placement! I hope it all works out!

I just finished a scholarship essay. 1 down, many more to go! I need $!


----------



## girlvintage

here's binky with my favorite bag.. i was so scared bec he suddenly ran to the bag.. i thought he was going to nibble it while i took the photos..!! but he just kept licking the metal.. i guess binky appreciates good design as well!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw Binky is so cute! Is the pic in your avatar a baby pic? What kind of bag is that?


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh good luck with the essays Jelly!!

Awww Binky is such a cutie!!


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage* - I love Binky's name! It is just so cute. He looks adorable in the photos. Your avatar pic of him is my favorite. I love putting bows on my boy bunny too.


----------



## girlvintage

Thanks guys!!!

jellybebe - the avatar was when he was about a year old.. the bag is a fendi biga in lambskin 

i recently scored a brown mini dior speedy -- i'm getting it this weekend, it kinda reminded me of binky - small, cute and brown - hehe.. so excited to get it!



jellybebe said:


> ^Aw Binky is so cute! Is the pic in your avatar a baby pic? What kind of bag is that?


----------



## jellybebe

I'm packing books and stuff to ship to school and Evander is so curious to know what I'm doing! He always follows me around and nudges me with his nose when I clean or pack. I'm going to miss him terribly so I'm spending as much time with him as possible. I'm leaving him here with my bf until Christmas, when I will have presumably settled in more. Then I'm coming home and bringing him to school with me!


----------



## bellapsyd

^oh jelly- that will be so hard!!!  make sure he sends you lots of pictures!


----------



## girlvintage

oh wow jelly thats so hard!! when i spent christmas is sfo i had to leave binky with my boyfriend as well.. it was sooo hard.. every time i called my boyfriend i had more questions about binky than i had about him! good luck in the transfer though! i'm sure evander will be fine!! 

i'm so glad i found a site were i'm not ridiculed about my obsession with my bunny and my bags!! you girls are heaven sent! hahaha


----------



## cginny

I love bunnies  We have 1 named Danny Bunny.  My little ones call all bunnies "Dannies" and bun-buns..Too cute!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww atleast you get to take Evander back with you after Christmas though.. something to look forward to! When do you move out?

Post a pic of Danny Bunny cginny!! Welcome to the thread


----------



## jellybebe

I'm leaving at the very end of this month. I got everything sorted out with my apartment and the current tenant might even sell me some of her furniture. I don't mind, as long as I get a new bed and pull-out couch. She had a really impressive desk that I liked.


----------



## pond23

*Jelly* - Good luck with the move! It's going to be tough to be away from cutie pie Evander for a couple of months, but the time will fly by! I'm so glad that you'll be able to take him with you after Christmas.

*cginny* - Welcome to the Bunny Lovers thread! Please post pics of Danny Bunny if you can.

*girlvintage* - I totally agree! I was so happy to find a group of ladies who love bunnies and designer handbags as much as I do!


----------



## em821

Girlvintage- Binky is so cute!

Jelly-your bf sounds like he loves Evander and would take good care of him while you get settled in. Its so difficult to be separated from our bunnies. Oh-Oh knows about suitcases and packing. He sees those suitcases and knows Ill be gone. He would hide himself and not let me pet him, as to tell me he doesnt approve my travel! 

Cginny- please post picture of Danny! 

Bella- I want to see those glamour shots!


----------



## omgblonde

eeeeek Honey just peed on the cream carpet!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^oh no!!!!

ok here are the long awaited pictures...my guys weren't there for them (I'm the cubs fan), so my mom took advantage of it and had sox pictures taken!  Sorry it took so long...I don't know what ti is about adjusting to my new schedule but I am EXHAUSTED (not to  mention overwhelmed...I have a patient on trial for attempted murder...for stabbing someone 14 times for eating his last bowl of cereal-obviously he was on drugs and he has a serious mental illness,. but still)- NO Idea what to do with these people!!  

BTW- anyone notice ItalianFashion has been MIA?


----------



## cginny

^^  Oh my gosh!!  Your bunnies are soooooo adorable!  our Danny bunny looks similiar to your brown bun!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh that sounds very draining Bella! I could never do it, props to you! Those pictures are SO cute!

Anyone know what gets bunny pee out of carpet?! Honeys stained arghhh! My mums so mad at Honey!


----------



## caruava

^Carpet Power is the best carpet product I have used. It's aussie I think, works a treat on carpet, even on stains that are years old.

And yes *bella,  *I was just thinking of *IF*. Wonder how she is.


----------



## caruava

Here it is *omg*, apparently it's available in the UK: http://www.ozkleen.com.au/products/carpet.php


----------



## omgblonde

Ahhhh THANKYOU Kav!! I'll check it out now!

IF posted a few pages back that she hasn't been well lately.  Hope she's doing ok!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I know, that's why I was worried about her!


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah I hope she's ok! She's probably waiting to come back to the US. 

I managed to convince my bf's cousin's gf to adopt a bunny from the SPCA! She picked a big brown bunny with one ear up, one ear down! She's very cute! She nipped me for no reason though - she seemed to like me but then she snapped at me when I moved my hand towards her to pet her. I think she's just getting used to people. Evander is back to being an angel again.


----------



## girlvintage

i got my new bag - luuurrve it!!! 
i think binky thinks its a new brother, he kept "grooming" it when it arrived.. hehehe!

bella - those photos are soooo cute!!!

omg - i always wet the "scene of the accident" with vinegar to take the pee smell away, this way they dont go back to that spot, then i spray the spot with room deodorizer so the vinegar smell will fade away..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ super cute picture!! (and bag!)

good tip with the vinegar, I'll have to try that

*stalking lanvin flats currently....anyone have any sizing experience with them?


----------



## pond23

I love the photos of your bunnies, *girlvintage* and *bella*! My bunnies are too naughty for my sister and me to take them to get glamour shots taken at the local bunny shelters.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you'd be surprised...mine are so overwhelmed that they behave!


----------



## jellybebe

^Bella I'm pretty sure Lanvin flats are TTS. I don't have a pair though - I didn't like the way they looked on my feet. That sucks because I really wanted a pair. I really like the sparkly Repetto flats.


----------



## em821

I hope IF is getting the care she needs and getting enough strength for her fly back to the states! 

Vinegar will neutralize bunny-pee and then it can be cleaned off very easy. Bunny-pee is basic (vs. acidic) so most other commercial cleaner wont work well with it. Vinegar is great for cleaning their litter box and cage/condo too! Vinegar doesnt work well cleaning bunny-pee on carpet for me though. 

Omg- to clean pee off carpet I use 409 carpet cleaner formula and it works very well. Spray (not too much) directly on the spot (or wet a paper towel with 409 then wipe the spot) and soak up with paper towel until no more color shown. I finish with wiping off the spot with water. Then keep Honey away from the spot until dried. 

Bella & Girlvintage- those pictures are adorable! 

Jelly- I love bunnies with those cute ears!


----------



## jellybebe

I just won money from a radio station! Today's my lucky day!!!  I'm going to buy a lotto ticket and try to win $10 million!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL I had a heart attack then I read 'I just won money' & then saw the '$10 million' hahahah but congrats!!

I tried the vinegar & cleaner thing & there's no stain anymore wooo, thanks girls!

The picture of Binky with the Dior is so precious!!


----------



## handbaghappy

i just found this thread and i adore it! my little bunny thumper sadly died recently and parents dont want another bunny (im going off to college and they dont want to be the ones taking care of it all the time, which i understand) but i miss him! he was just the cutest little thing.


----------



## pond23

Congrats on winning the radio contest *jelly*! Good luck with the lottery tix! 

Welcome to the Bunny Lover thread *handbaghappy*! I'm very sorry for the recent loss of your bunny. We have a great group here.


----------



## girlvintage

congrats *jelly*!! ya i would do the same thing!!

*omg* -- i got inspired with your bunny-dior photos - haha! 

now i have my own little mishap with binky.. he's always been jealous of my boyfriend and always nips at his ankles and pees on his side of the bed.. these days my boyfriend hasnt been coming over that often bec of work so binky (i thought) has stopped his peeing on his side... until i discovered today that he's been secretly peeing on my boyfriend bedroom slippers daily!!?! BAD BAD BUNNY!  LOL!!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay jelly!!!!! what'd you buy? 

girlvintage- LOL!  those must be SOAKED!

I'm taking Bella (my BF's bunny) to the vet tomorrow- s he is just too skinny IMO.  Please keep your fingers crossed that I am only being paranoid!!!!  She usually LOVES when she comes to "sleepovers' at my place, but tonight when I let her out of her carrier into my room- she ran under the dresser and just hid.  She's not coming out!  It's like she knows


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> yay jelly!!!!! what'd you buy?
> 
> girlvintage- LOL!  those must be SOAKED!
> 
> I'm taking Bella (my BF's bunny) to the vet tomorrow- s he is just too skinny IMO.  Please keep your fingers crossed that I am only being paranoid!!!!  She usually LOVES when she comes to "sleepovers' at my place, but tonight when I let her out of her carrier into my room- she ran under the dresser and just hid.  She's not coming out!  It's like she knows



oh no i hope she's ok!... bunnies usually give off the slightest hint if they're not feeling well, and for her to change habits is probably a sign.. 

ack binky is shedding like no other now! i think i've swallowed a tiny angora already with all the fur thats flying in my room...ush:


----------



## cginny

handbaghappy said:


> i just found this thread and i adore it! my little bunny thumper sadly died recently and parents dont want another bunny (im going off to college and they dont want to be the ones taking care of it all the time, which i understand) but i miss him! he was just the cutest little thing.


 
^^ Sweetie, I'm so sorry for your loss! :cry:  God bless & May your precious Thumper rest in peace


----------



## handbaghappy

*pond23* and *cginny*
thank you so much. you all really have an amazing group, no one ever understood why i loved my bunny so much! its nice to meet people who understand


----------



## bellapsyd

^ of course we understand!  I'm not sure  how I missed your post earlier- but I am so sorry about your heartbreak!


----------



## omgblonde

arghhh I just typed a long reply & it just disspeared!!!

anyway I was saying I'm worried about Honey.. his underside is really wet (it was yesterday too) but I can't find any runny poop so i think he's sitting in his own pee?! He's not really touching his pellets and likes to keep sitting in the same spot. But he's wolfing down & begging for treats?  I'm confused! I think I might book a vet appointment tomorrow morning to be on the safe side, but hopefully he'll be perkier!

*handbaghappy* - I'm sorry you lost your little Thumper 

*girlvintage* - haha bunnies love Dior! LOL @ Binky secretly peeing in your bfs slippers..nice surprise for him!!

*bella* - hope everything goes well at the vets tomorrow, keep us posted!


----------



## bellapsyd

bella passed her physical with flying colors!  waiting to hear on her blood work.  Then my job is to convince my bf that he should spay her.  It's $230, not bad- but since he doesn't have a job now i know he'll freak out.

omgblonde- def. book an apt!


----------



## jellybebe

Glad to hear Bella's fine. Yes spaying is expensive but it's worth it! 

Hope Honey's okay! 

I trimmed Evander's nails yesterday and he FREAKED out.


----------



## pond23

*Bella *- Very happy to hear that Bella passed her physical!

*omgblonde* - Good luck with Honey! I hope all is well with him! Please keep us updated.


----------



## omgblonde

YAY! Go Bella!

& aww poor Evander! Honey need his trimmed too!

I'll keep you all updated on Honey, I'm going to try get an appointment for first thing in the morning when the vets open (it's 1am now)


----------



## girlvintage

handbaghappy - you are surrounded by bunny friends!

omg - ya i would bring honey to the vet asap! good thing he still has his appetite.. good luck honey!

bella - thats great to hear!!

jellybebe - oh tell me about it.. its like WW3 when i trim binky's nails and sometimes i also need to trim his underbite when it gets too long.. its nerve wracking to say the least bec i'm always so scared i might clip his tongue! ouch!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ how do you trim teeth?  is that safe for non-vets to do?  I couldn't imagine doing that!  My guys would NOT cooperate, lol


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ^ how do you trim teeth? is that safe for non-vets to do? I couldn't imagine doing that! My guys would NOT cooperate, lol


 
^^^ *Girlvintage*, I'm curious about this too. I always assumed that you have to go to a vet to get your bunny's teeth trimmed.


----------



## girlvintage

my vet did it for me the first time and taught me how to do it, but keep in mind girls it took me alot of practice before i had the courage to actually do the clipping, then it took months before i was confident and quick, but now it takes me seconds to do it, i learned the faster the better! also bec binky's grown used to it, he goes in a trance soon as i turn him over so he knows its better to stay calm =)


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I always read this thread because I love all of your bunnies. I just wanted to comment that Lanvin Flats run small. 1/2 size-1 full size. =)


----------



## omgblonde

Ohhh crikey your brave *girlvintage, *I won't even cut honeys nails.. it's a vert visit for that!

Quick update.. Honeys eaten & drank over night & gnerally seems fine in himself, but I can't see any fresh poops & now his ENTIRE underside is soaking, from like his tail right under to near his neck/face! & it's like sticky muscassy stuff! I'm so worried. We have a vet appointment at 10.30am so I'll check back here after that!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ oh no that sounds really worrying ....have you checked if he's peeing? he might have a blocked GS system, is he shedding? pineapple juice always helps binky when he's consti..


----------



## omgblonde

I can't find any wet patches apart form the obvious all over his fur! But I'm unsure to if it's pee or like goo! Yes he's shedding like a crazy bunny right now!


----------



## girlvintage

thats it then -- i'm 90% sure its bec he's all constipated and its making him uncomfortable and would rather sit in his own pee than get up bec he's trying to pass all the food that he's eaten... try giving him some fresh pineapple juice, or unsweetened canned, through a syringe, two full syringes a day outa do it until he poos a bit, then once a day until his shedding stops.. also brushing him constantly helps alot.. hope this helps!!


----------



## omgblonde

Just got back from the vets.. she said it could be a urine infection but she thinks it's more than likely kidney related where basically they can't do anything to treat it & the kidneys just end up failing?! She gave us antibiotics incase it was the urine infection tho. But that does make sense what you said *girlvintage* so I'll get some pinapple juice too!

I'm absolutely devastated, I cried my eyes out in the vets.. I just hope it's the urine infection or something pinapple juice can solve, I don't know what I'd do if I lost Honey!!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope it's just a urine infection too! Sending good vibes to Honey!


----------



## caruava

*omg* you poor thing... I'm so sorry to hear that. I totally understand how upset you must be, we all love our bunnies so much. I hope everything gets better please keep updating okay?

Hugs and kisses to you and Honey...


----------



## bellapsyd

there must be something they can do for kidneys!!!!  *let's all research! * omgblonde- i am at the hospital all day- but I will try to find something later.  tomorrow morning i won;t be around (running a rescue bunny transport for my shelter downstate)


----------



## omgblonde

Awww thankyou your all so sweet!

I've been researching all day but I can't really find anything much. I've found LOADS of stuff indicating it could be bladder stones or whatever their called & they test for that by xray.. Honey didn't have an Xray the vet just looked at his underside & diagnosed? I'm wonderinf if I should take him back or to another vet for a 2nd opinion & mention an Xray?  I know the vets know what their doing blabla but I just want the best for Honey!

In another new I am absolutely COVERED in pineapple juice & stink of the stuff since Honey doesn't like the syringe method at all.. but he's now happily drinking it from a bottle!!


----------



## jellybebe

I will try and look into it too! There must be something.


----------



## pond23

*omgblonde* - I think that you should maybe go to another vet for a second opinion (and to ask for an X-ray). When Yum Yum had some health problems last year, I had to go to three different vets before he received adequate and full care. Some vets just jump to conclusions before doing enough tests and X-rays. 

I will do some research too on this. I am praying for the best for Honey!


----------



## omgblonde

Mini update.. since he had his area cleaned this morning theres been no more gooey pee stuff.. the way the vet described the kidney thing was as if there'd be constant gooey pee. Still no poops though but he's eating a little.. I'm trying to encourage them with tummy rubs & pineapple juice, but I'm going to take him back to the vets first thing in the AM if there's no poops by then.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw all the best to Honey! Sounds like he's doing better! I read somewhere that a homeopathic remedy that might help bunnies' kidney function is dandelion roots? Did anyone else come across this?


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde- this is a bunch of info on kidneys...does honey have urine sludge by any chance?  http://www.rabbit.org/health/urolith.html


----------



## candace117

DH just said that when we get back from the deployment I can get a bunbun!!! I am so pumped for life!!!! I mean it's still like over a year away...but I have something exciting to look forward to


----------



## candace117

omgblonde  my love is with Honey. I hope your baby gets better :kiss:


----------



## pond23

*omgblonde* - I don't know if this has been posted here before, but here is an article on bunny urinary problems.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/urinary.html


----------



## pond23

candace117 said:


> DH just said that when we get back from the deployment I can get a bunbun!!! I am so pumped for life!!!! I mean it's still like over a year away...but I have something exciting to look forward to


 
^^^ That's so great to hear *candace117*! It will be so nice and exciting to look forward to having a little thumper (or thumpers) of your own.


----------



## omgblonde

Honeys doing a little better today, theres no new gooey pee on him & he's peeing in his litter as normal now. Still no poops but the vet said this morning not to worry about that too much since he isn't eating that much anyway. He was hopping around the kitchen earlier & sniffing around for treats so I don't think he's in any pain from not pooping at the moment! Fingers crossed he's on the mend!!

Jelly - Ooh now I didn't see that, I'll have to look into it, thanks!

Bella - That's the link I read that made me think it could be bladder stones or something similar. I think it's sludge its like a thickish creamy/yellow coloured sticky goo.. a bit like mucas but stickier.. it seems to have cleared up now though 

Candace - Thanks, I hope so too! How exciting you can get a rabbit!!!

Pond - Thanks for the link! It really does seem like sludge or a UTI or something & not Kidney disease! My vet didn't take a pee sample though, jjust prescribed the anti biotic! 

I just want to thank all of you for helping research & sending positive thoughts Honeys way.. you all rock!


----------



## girlvintage

omg -- just read the news, this is upsetting me that a vet can be so quick to give hopeless news without an extensive test and a simple xray?!! i will hope for the best for honey and will look into the symptoms with my vet..  i totally empathize with you dear.. i would die if i just allowed binky's kidney to "fail" just bec a vet said no treatment is out there!? ..pls give my (and binky's) love to honey... keep us posted =(


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde- get a second opinion!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

candace-  YAY!!!  oh how fun!!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks girlvintage! & We will do Bella! We spoke to a different vet at the same clinic this morning (all our vet clinics recently merged into a super clinic so theres only one vet clinic in town now). She said if he's not eating/pooping etc by Monday they'll take him in for force feeding etc.. but Monday seems a bit far away?  he's doing ok at the moment but any sign of him worsening and I'm going to insist they take him in asap.

BTW, do you think it would be ok to feed him the meds & some water while he's tranced or can he choke that way? I'd obviously only do a bit at a time not a full syringe in one go.. but we're having a nightmare trying to get him to take meds! We put it in his water bc we just can't get it in orally but he's not touching his water now & the vet said he needs to drink as much water as possible to flush it out!


----------



## omgblonde

Never mind he decided to just sit & take the meds! I'm shocked haha!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw good bunny! Sounds like it might just be a UTI. That's good to hear! Just keep feeding him the water and pineapple juice! 

And welcome Candace, I had no idea you were a bunny lover! (I knew you were a lipgloss lover though...)


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde- i find it is easier if you syringe through the side of the mouth- not head on.  tuck in the very corner and they start automatically swallowing


----------



## cginny

*omgblonde:  *I just read through the latest posts and I'm so sorry to hear your bunny hasn't been feeling well!  I'm sending lots of positive vibes and will keep you & your precious bun in my thoughts & prayers 

Hugs & love to you & your bun bun


----------



## candace117

jellybebe said:


> ^Aw good bunny! Sounds like it might just be a UTI. That's good to hear! Just keep feeding him the water and pineapple juice!
> 
> And welcome Candace, I had no idea you were a bunny lover! (I knew you were a lipgloss lover though...)



hehehehe....I am an Animal lover even more than I love lipgloss!!!!  
We have DH's dog, Spirit - he's had her for 12 years! so having a dog in an apt I didn't want to get a bunny (I grew up having 2)...esp when we got another dog last year....so when we get a house I will be able to finally have one again!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

just transported 11 bunnies 3 hours to the next driver to take them across country   Yay for rescues!  one carrier had a baby cinnamon in it- looked just like my Frankie.  It was so hard not to keep him!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww Honeys just done two tiny poo's! I feel so proud hahah. 

Bella - That's what I managed to do in the end! It was the funniest thing ever though cuz he kept poking his tongue out & waggling it around & pawing it to get the taste off.. SOOOO cute! That's so nice of you to transport the bunnies!

Cginny - Thankyou! He seems to be doing better now!


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes I was about to advise you to stick the syringe in the side of his mouth too - bunnies have no teeth there (hee hee) so they can't really bite or do anything other than flip back up or thrash around violently (which is what Evander would do - what a brat). 

It's ridiculously hot here in my apartment. Poor little baby bunny. I have to turn on the fan and open all the doors and windows when I'm home, but when I have to run out, I feel awful shutting all the doors but I have to for security purposes! I'm trying to get my lazy butt to LV for a preview of F/W stuff but it's sooo hot, I don't want to move!


----------



## candace117

^UGH I was just outside for a couple hours and I'm dying...hahahahhahaha.....


----------



## bellapsyd

hey girls, I'm pretty bummed right now.  Chester has some growth that needs to be surgically removed and biopsied.  Scares me b/c his brother Frankie was from the same litter and he had cancer. 

On top of that Andy and I had a major blow-out last night and decided we shouldn't be together.  We're up in the air on our relationship in a bad way.  I think it's for the best, but I'm freaking out.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no Bella!  I hope the growth turns out to be nothing! I'm keeping you both in my thoughts!

I'm sorry about you & Andy too  hopefully everything will work out! x


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> hey girls, I'm pretty bummed right now. Chester has some growth that needs to be surgically removed and biopsied. Scares me b/c his brother Frankie was from the same litter and he had cancer.
> 
> On top of that Andy and I had a major blow-out last night and decided we shouldn't be together. We're up in the air on our relationship in a bad way. I think it's for the best, but I'm freaking out.


 
Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about both! 

Chester's growth could be benign. I had a bunny who kept getting benign tumours and we had it surgically removed but it kept coming back; however, it was benign. Here's hoping he'll be ok! 

Relationships are so tough. I had a huge fight w/ my bf a couple of days ago too and almost gave him back the ring. (He wouldn't let me.) Maybe it's just the full moon, maybe things aren't meant to be, but stay strong and focused on your life and things will get better.


----------



## cginny

bellapsyd said:


> hey girls, I'm pretty bummed right now. Chester has some growth that needs to be surgically removed and biopsied. Scares me b/c his brother Frankie was from the same litter and he had cancer.
> 
> On top of that Andy and I had a major blow-out last night and decided we shouldn't be together. We're up in the air on our relationship in a bad way. I think it's for the best, but I'm freaking out.


 
^^ Bella, I'm so sorry about your Chester!  Do try & think positive -Hopefully it is benign.    I just went through this w/ my dog Brandy (my avatar).  Her tumor was malignant (determined from biopsy).  She had Mast cell cancer & had the tumor surgically removed.  Miraculously, the histopathology showed that the vet was successful (he didn't think he was) in cutting it all out (the surrounding tissue was normal.)  This is the second time she's had a malignant tumor (mutually exclusive).  She's beat Cancer twice now and she's an old dog!  I will keep you & Chester in my thoughts and prayers. 

I'm also sorrry about Andy.  I hope everything wworks out for the best!

Hugs to you!


----------



## pond23

*Bella*, my thoughts and prayers are with Chester. I pray that his growth is benign and does not pose any serious problems.
I also hope that everything works out for the best for you relationship-wise with Andy. I'm in a long-distance relationship, and it has been very difficult, with lots of ups and downs. But I really believe that in the long run things work themselves out, the way they're supposed to.


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you so much everyone.  Chester goes in for his "pre-op" apt tomorrow and surgery should be scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## jellybebe

We'll be thinking of him!


----------



## omgblonde

I have everything crossed for him! 

Honey was back at the vets today (with a different vet) because he's not eating or drinking a lot. She doesn't think it's anything kidney related & she just thinks the infection knocked him for six and now he's just a bit reluctant to eat so we have to syringe feed him baby food every couple of hours for 24-48 hours & hopefully he will get eating on his own accord.


----------



## em821

Just caught up on the posts! 

*Handbaghappy*- Im so sorry you lost your Thumper. 

*Candace-* yay for getting a bunny!

*Bella-* Yay! Bella is doing great!! That was so wonderful of you to volunteer for transporting the bunnies! Im praying Chester's growth is benign. Im so sorry about you and Andy. Im hoping everything will work out. Dont stress out too much.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> I have everything crossed for him!
> 
> Honey was back at the vets today (with a different vet) because he's not eating or drinking a lot. She doesn't think it's anything kidney related & she just thinks the infection knocked him for six and now he's just a bit reluctant to eat so we have to syringe feed him baby food every couple of hours for 24-48 hours & hopefully he will get eating on his own accord.


 

Interesting that this vet doesn't think it's kidney related - that's good! Glad to hear you got a different opinion! 

Evander is crazy today! He keeps wanting to go outside.


----------



## em821

*Omg-* I just finished reading all your posts of Honey. I know how worried and upset you must have been.  

Is Honey still on antibiotics? Make sure your vet didn&#8217;t give Amoxicillin. Baytril is the safe one to use for bunny. Along with antibiotics, did your vet prescribe a pain med (such as Meloxicam aka Metacam) and motility med (Metoclopramide aka Reglan) for Honey? Rabbits will generally not move or eat when they are in pain, and pain cause stress on their little body and thus recover slower. The motility med will help to normalize stomach contractions so that food can pass and increase Honey&#8217;s appetite. 

Sludge is very recognizable. It&#8217;s a chalk white runny past. Allegra had this on and off when her abscess got worse. The easies way is to have your vet express Honey&#8217;s bladder by placing Honey on a towel. All urine will be absorbed by the towel and left the sandy paste visible. Hope Honey gets perkier VERY SOON!


----------



## omgblonde

It's Baytril  the vet today told me to keep Honey on the antibiotics until he finishes the course, think hes got 1-2 days left. Nope no pain medicine, but the vet today gave him two shots.. one to make sure his gut keeps moving & I think the other was anti inflamitary incase there was any inflamation.

I think it was definately sludge but it seemed to clear right up after the first dose of antibiotics.. ever since he's been peeing normally in his litterbox.

He doesn't seem to be in pain.. he's a little more relaxed than normal but he's still his hyper bouncy self.. he's eating treats sometimes but not begging for them like usual & he's not touching his pellets. He's nibbling a bit on hay.

Honey + baby food = not a good mix! Myself & the kitchen window are now covered in the stuff haha!


----------



## bellapsyd

^  I know- I'm giving chester antibiotics (Baytril) and a motility drug now (fever and to keep the gut moving)- he does NOT like it- my whole place is covered in it!  The vet saw him today (and charged me the same amount the emergency vet did...to tell me the EXACT same thing...grrr) and his surgery is scheduled for tomorrow morning.  I am taking a half day seeing patients tomorrow and going to pick him up after, so I'll report back then!

Andy and I are "ok".  Shaky ground.  It's so complicated. I guess it'll be day-by-day.  It's hard since he doesn't quite value animals as much as I do (that came out wrong.  He LOVES his Bella and takes VERY good care of her, but I drop all sorts of money on my babies and he is a tad more frugal, KWIM?).  So I have to hide my astronomical vet bills from him (expected to peak around 1500 for Chester when all is said and done for this).  I will be using my VPI pet insurance for this, so I will let you all know how the reimbursement goes.

BTW- just bought a bunch of PRIMP bunny stuff off my seller on ebay (designeroverstock1) <---I think that's it.  I buy tons of primp form her b/c it's a good price and authentic.  Just an FYI in case anyone was still looking.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no I didn't realise Chester was feeling poorly  I just thought you found a lump or something. Poor bunny, I wish him a quick recovery! Keep us updated.

I understand what you mean about Andy, my dad is the same, we lie to him about vet prices a LOT! $1500 is crazy money though, but I would spend the same amount for Honey. I hope they can reimburse you!

Oooh what bunny stuff did you buy Bella? I've just set my ebay to watch tons of her stuff, haha. I really want a bunny tank top & thermal!

BTW, do any of you have a LV agenda? I can't remember if you do or not, but I thought I'd ask here instead of making a thread over in LV. I'm confused I want the Vernis agenda but it says 'agenda, address book or notepad refills available separately'.. does it come with your first set in or does it come empty?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ it comes with your first purchase   then you can get cute sanrio ones to refill for MUCH cheaper.


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh yay! The Sanrio ones sound very CUTE! I think a LV agenda might actually motivate me to keep organised for once in my life, haha!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i thought so too, but it's SO small.  I keep going back and forth about whether I should sell it or not.  I am probably going to, I don't use it!


----------



## omgblonde

Really? Is it the one in your sig & is it the small size? I think the small will be perfect for me.. you'll have to PM your ebay link if you sell it


----------



## bellapsyd

NP, if I ever get around to it I'll let you know for sure!  If you search under threads I've started, there are more pictures of it (and in the agenda club I think I have the cute bunny inserts in it!)


----------



## omgblonde

Ohhh I've located your showcase thread! LOVE the bunny inserts! & love your entire collection!


----------



## bellapsyd

you're super sweet.  I actually have to update that!!!


----------



## girlvintage

oh wow i've been gone the whole weekend and missed alot of bunny news!!

omg - i'm glad the vet found the problem and that its not kidney failure! yay for honey!!

my bf just found hair loss developing on milo's nose so i have a bad feeling its mites, poor bunny.. i hope it gets cured fast, my experience with mites is either it gets cured super fast, or it takes forever! i hate mites!!! can oral ivermectrin be recommneded for young bunnies or do they have to endure the (gulp) injection as well?? i will never forget when my other bunny was injected before and he squealed in pain like a piglet, it broke my heart!!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Oooh yay! The Sanrio ones sound very CUTE! I think a LV agenda might actually motivate me to keep organised for once in my life, haha!


 
I am dying for a vernis agenda. As soon as I realized that I needed one and couldn't live without one, they became sold out. Apparently though LV is releasing new ones in hot pink, yellow, turquoise and green in the spring! I much prefer the cute cheap Sanrio refills anyway.

I found a store that sells Sugarbunnies stuff! So excited, but sad to be leaving at the end of the month! 

Evander is really really weird today. He keeps wanting to go outside (I have a back patio that is totally safe for him to run on) and he wants to stay outside! I'm not sure why. He's not sick or anything.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> I am dying for a vernis agenda. As soon as I realized that I needed one and couldn't live without one, they became sold out. Apparently though LV is releasing new ones in hot pink, yellow, turquoise and green in the spring! I much prefer the cute cheap Sanrio refills anyway.
> 
> I found a store that sells Sugarbunnies stuff! So excited, but sad to be leaving at the end of the month!
> 
> Evander is really really weird today. He keeps wanting to go outside (I have a back patio that is totally safe for him to run on) and he wants to stay outside! I'm not sure why. He's not sick or anything.


 
^^^ I love Sugarbunnies stuff! They are so difficult to find on a regular basis. My sister and I buy whatever we can get our hands down. They are so cute with their crazy little doughnuts!


----------



## caruava

^What's sugarbunnies? 

By the way, glad to hear the new about Honey *omg*. *bella*, hope things work out, it must be hard for you to hide vet bills. I'm blessed that my partner understands why I spend so much on Shadow.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> I am dying for a vernis agenda. As soon as I realized that I needed one and couldn't live without one, they became sold out. Apparently though LV is releasing new ones in hot pink, yellow, turquoise and green in the spring! I much prefer the cute cheap Sanrio refills anyway.
> 
> I found a store that sells Sugarbunnies stuff! So excited, but sad to be leaving at the end of the month!
> 
> Evander is really really weird today. He keeps wanting to go outside (I have a back patio that is totally safe for him to run on) and he wants to stay outside! I'm not sure why. He's not sick or anything.


Oh really?! I want the hot pink!! They have some on LouisVuitton.co.uk Violette, Pomme D'amour, Pearl & a bergandyish one!

Girlvintage - Awwww poor Milo, hope it clears up soon! Honey isn't bothered by injections at all.. but put a syringe near his mouth and he freaks out!

I'm thinking of Chester today Bella! Let us know how he is.

Has anyone heard from ItalianFashion lately? Hope she's doing ok!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks everyone- going in for surgery soon.

turquoise LV?  I MUST Have it!  Are there any previews?


----------



## jellybebe

^Nothing yet. Just whispers so far. 

I need to take Evander to the vet for a full check-up. I want to make sure he's healthy before I leave my baby until Christmas! So sad!


----------



## bellapsyd

update on surgery: he's awake and the mass was all able to be removed cleanly!!!  I can pick him up in about 4 hours!!!


----------



## omgblonde

YAY! Glad he's awake & they managed to remove it all!

Sounds like a good idea Jelly! When is it your leaving again?

I feel so horrible for Honey, he absolutely HATES baby food, he's terrified everytime he see's me coming with the syringe  but it has to be done. I've tried using spoons and leaving it on a plate too but he just won't go near it arghhhh! If he's not eating normally by tomorrow he has to go back into the vets


----------



## bellapsyd

is he improving at all? ^


----------



## omgblonde

In himself yes.. he's as bright as a button! He's just been running all over the place. He's pooping more than he was.. but not a lot and not round balls their a bit pointy but he hasn't been eating fibre!


----------



## pond23

*Kav* - The Sugarbunnies are Sanrio characters. They are these really cute bunny brothers who love to make doughnuts and other sweet treats. 

*Bella* - Glad to hear that Chester's surgery went well! I pray for a speedy recovery and good news!

*omgblonde* - Happy to hear positive Honey news! That is good that he is pooping, even if they are smaller and misshapen. And, it is great that he is active and bopping around. Hopefully, he will begin eating soon!


----------



## omgblonde

I just washed out Honey's food bowl cuz there was a little bit of baby food on the side of it & as soon as I brought the clean bowl out he ran straight over to it.. what a fussy diva! So I've left him to eat in private (LOL!!) & will go check back on him later.. but I think he's eating!! Woooohoooooooo!

Is Chester home yet?!


----------



## bellapsyd

JUST got home!  The vet tech said he was stomping at her all day.  He is VERY crabby right now and is hiding in his favorite box.  I'm leaving him alone for now.  I have to give him pain meds for the next 5 days - this will be difficult. I'm sure he w ill be VERY wary of me coming near him!


YAY Honey for eating!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww poor little Chester! I bet he's glad to be home! LOL @ him stomping at the vet tech tho.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm glad to hear everyone's bunnies are doing better. I hope that Honey and Chester make a full recovery soon! 

I'm leaving on the 30th. I have so much packing left to do. I'm shipping boxes of stuff beforehand, then bringing my valuables with me. I'm not taking all my bags, which saddens me a great deal. I've narrowed it down to 1 Miu Miu and 1 LV, maybe 2 if I can stuff them in, but I have a lot of other stuff I will need to bring like shoes, textbooks, and clothes. Anyone have any suggestions about what to do about my jewelry? Most of it isn't terribly expensive, but they are cute pieces I want to have with me. My jewelry box is awkwardly shaped and big, so it won't fit in anything. I'm having the same issue with the train case where I keep my makeup. I don't want to ship it out early, but I also want to have it there with me! What to do? 

My parents are flying out there with me to bring extra luggage, to wait for delivery people and to buy me furniture, stuff like that. I'm grateful to have them helping me but I'm stressing out about hanging out with them so much! I haven't lived at home for 4 years!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Maybe ship your traincase out early & just keep back the basics you use every day to take with you on the plane? Maybe take your jewellry out in a little box/bag & buy an inexpensive jewellry box there?


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah that's probably a good idea. I need more strong boxes! I bought some mailing boxes but they are much flimsier than I thought. I got some boxes from the liquor store but they are small!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I agree with omgblonde, Jelly.

do you have a packing/moving store where you can get big boxes?


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah but I may not need them. I'm going to pack for a bit more but I'm pretty sure I've got most of the heavy stuff in smaller boxes. The big mailing boxes can be used for clothes, but I can't go overboard because it all has to fit in my car!

Ok let me see if I can attach a photo. It's soo cute but I couldn't fix the red eye so it looks like he has white eyes. This is a pic of my naughty bunny playing around in a box.


----------



## jellybebe

Yay I'm glad that worked! Now I know that I don't have to buy a new digicam and I can take pics of new stuff I buy!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww I think he wants to be packed too! LOL

Good news - Honey's eating pellets! & pooping away! one poop was really long like a worm tho but solid.. freaky! Think it's just all the baby food coming out haha.


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh evander is so cute!!!!!

I'm glad Honey is ok.

Chester wont come down off his loft to eat, but when I brought the food up to him he began eating.  Maybe it is just too sore for him to move around right now?


----------



## omgblonde

Aww yeah he probably doesn't want to move too much the poor thing


----------



## girlvintage

sorry been out of the loop and havent read the past threads - everytime iopen this page its like ive been gone for ages!

bella - what's wrong with chester? .. but dont you love how they stomp their feet in disapproval though?? hehe

omg - yay good for honey!! i swear, only mothers like us can appreciate the sight of poop! hahaha! go poopy go!

binky is just nuts!! i left him in the room for litterally 3 mins to fix his breakfast, then i come back to find a million poop on the floor a beside my bf's side of the bed... can the message be any clearer?? LOL!!... i stomped my feet at him and he ran to his cage like UH-OH.. i pissed mom off!...


----------



## Peaches23

I just wanted to give an update on Sadie... I had to take her to the vet yesterday because her right eye kept watering and she was squinting it over the past week.  He said she had a hole in her eye which was prob. from scratching or poking it with hay.  He gave her medicine to be placed on her eye. 

My poor little munchkin!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw poor Sadie! 

Evander got his face in something today so half of his face is black! Naughty bunny. I tried to show him in the mirror but he didn't care.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha Binky is obviously not impressed by your bf!

Awww poor Sadie, hope her eye heals soon! 

HAHAHA poor Evander.. Honey did that once, so funnny!


----------



## girlvintage

jelly - once binky decided to mop the grime filled floor behind the washer and dryer with his bunny tummy - ala superman. the dirtiest bunny after!

peaches - aw poor bunny! is it just infected or did the vet find a wound?

omg - i'm already thinking of placing a second litter box in that area, what else do i do!?! no use punishing him, he doesnt get the word "punished" !


----------



## caruava

Hope Sadie gets better soon. She is such a cutie.... looks like Shadow actually. Oh another note glad to hear Chester and Honey are better. 

Maybe Evander wants to come with you *jelly*? He's so cute and his fur looks so soft.... By the way *jelly*, where is the name Evander from? It's a very unique name for a bunny.


----------



## Peaches23

The vet found a wound.  He showed us it with one of those lights you look at eye's with.

Glad everyone else's bunny's are doing well too!


----------



## caruava

^Will it be easily taken care of?


----------



## girlvintage

peaches -- i love your chin pic! i've always wanted one but there arent plenty on sale here where i live, the few chances i find ones on sale they're sad looking and it just depresses me...

i know this is sooo off the bunny chat -- but i've heard and read about "scraping the sticky lining" of old bags like lv and gucci.. but i cant seem to find a how-to in any site do any of you girls know how its done and if one can do it at home? or is it done in a bag shop?.... thanks in advance if anyone can answer!! =)


----------



## bellapsyd

peaches- how is sadie feeling today?


----------



## omgblonde

I've never even heard of that Girlvintage! So I can't help sorry!

How's Chester doing after his surgery Bella?

Honey was VERY naughty earlier.. he bit my mum! She was in his cage putting food in his bowl & he bit her wrist!!  He's only bitten her once before.. when he was a baby! & has never bit me on purpose.. only by accident when he was playing with a tassel on my shirt!


----------



## bellapsyd

chester and I just "fought" for a half house as I tried to give him medicine!  ugh- i think we are both angry at each other.


----------



## bellapsyd

here are some pictures of my rabbit transport from last weekend:







this little guy looks exactly like my ^frankie^ did when he was a baby.  you have no idea how hard it was for me to not take him home.











(handing off the last bunny to the next transporter)

we had 10 carriers and 11 rabbits we saved:


----------



## omgblonde

I like how your all themed out in your Primp thermal! haha. That little bunny is SO cute!

Bunnies are the WORST to feed medicine too. I'm scratched to death from Honey this past week!


----------



## pond23

*Bella* - I love your bunny transport pics! That is such wonderful volunteer work that you are doing for the bunnies. I'm thinking of volunteering at the local shelter this Fall. The bunnies there are breaking my heart. If I lived in a bigger place, I would definitely adopt this little Netherland dwarf that I saw there this past week.

*Peaches* - Poor little Sadie! Hopefully her eye wound will heal quickly. I always worry about the hay going up the bunnies' noses or poking them in the eye.


----------



## jellybebe

Love the pics Bella! You are very photogenic. It must have been SO hard not to take all the bunnies home. I know I would have been tempted.

I soo badly wanted to take a pic of Evander today for you all! He was sleeping and rolled right onto his back so his legs were sticking in the air, but he only stays like that for about 15 seconds. It was soooo funny, but he also had his butt hole facing me so it probably wouldn't have been the most flattering pic.


----------



## pond23

^^^ Hee hee! I would have loved to have seen that pic Jelly!


----------



## bellapsyd

haha thanks jelly- i tend to think i am the most unphotogenic person ever.

i have my huge comp/qualifying exam on monday (I need to pass in order to move on to  the next phase of my training).  Slightly worried

I LOVE when bunnies flop out

Pond- I hope you do volunteer!!!  I wish I was super rich...and could save all the bunnies (I know, I sound childish...but I often think of that)


----------



## jellybebe

^One of my silly dreams is to have a hundred bunnies running around in my house so that I can be like Jim Carrey in "Ace Ventura" and lie on the floor and have a hundred bunnies running towards me for cuddles! That would be the best.

Good luck on your exam. Is it practical and theory?


----------



## cginny

jellybebe said:


> Love the pics Bella! You are very photogenic. It must have been SO hard not to take all the bunnies home. I know I would have been tempted.
> 
> ^^  I agree!  You look fabulous, Bellapsyd!  You are an angel to help those poor innocent little bunnies   As a life-long animal lover, I love reading this thread as all of you beautiful ladies are such kind, caring & compassionate human beings.   I must post a photo of my son's Danny bunny soon.  I have some but he has serious red eye in them & no, he's not an albino   I'm just not the best photographer :shame:
> Hope your bun is doing well


----------



## bellapsyd

^yup integrating both.  i hate having to choose 2 theories.  i still don't know what i want.

i am slowly building my primp bunny collection: grey thermal, pink thermal henley, pistachio tank


----------



## girlvintage

peaches - i hope sadie gets well soon!

bella - good job on your work! you look like the perfect bunny super hero! 

jelly - haha! thats my exact perfect dream too!! this is my all time favorite bunny cam link, its what i look at when i'm down and it just completely puts a smile on my face every time!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7a3ByQjDY4


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - hahah aww, that sounds so cute

Bella - good luck with the exam, I'm sure you'll do great!

I love that bunny video too!! I want them all running around!!


----------



## pond23

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who dreams of having bunnies running all around the house! LOL! That video is adorable.


----------



## No Cute

A bunny tip that saved my first little guy's life.  Rabbits get hair balls and can't cough them up, as you know.  But if your little gets into trouble, PINEAPPLE dissolves the hair.


----------



## omgblonde

Does it really dissolve the hair? Good to know! Honey is shedding like crazy at the moment! I have these biscuit things from the pet store that is supposed to dissolve hair too..but I don't know if it works or not!!

 I am sooooooooooo excited, I just found out Christina Aguilera is doing a show in London in October a few days before my birthday so I'm hoping to go!!! I love her!


----------



## No Cute

omgblonde said:


> Does it really dissolve the hair? Good to know! Honey is shedding like crazy at the moment! I have these biscuit things from the pet store that is supposed to dissolve hair too..but I don't know if it works or not!!
> 
> I am sooooooooooo excited, I just found out Christina Aguilera is doing a show in London in October a few days before my birthday so I'm hoping to go!!! I love her!


 

Truly does.  My little guy was dying, and the vet called around to specialists to see how to help.

I used an oral syringe to force feed him pineapple juice.  He liked it at first...then it go to him...but he survived and lived four more years.  The juice gave him some hydration and calories, too, on top of dissolving the fur, so it was really terrific medicine for a sick little guy. I feed my new girl fresh pineapple every so often, but pineapple aside, she seems to not struggle with furballs.  I think some bunnies just have more trouble with hairballs than others.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> haha thanks jelly- i tend to think i am the most unphotogenic person ever.
> 
> i have my huge comp/qualifying exam on monday (I need to pass in order to move on to  the next phase of my training).  Slightly worried
> 
> I LOVE when bunnies flop out
> 
> Pond- I hope you do volunteer!!!  I wish I was super rich...and could save all the bunnies (I know, I sound childish...but I often think of that)



All the best *bella*! You'll be fine, you've got a good head on your shoulders and a good heart. Loved the photos you posted. Looked like great fun!


----------



## bellapsyd

^thanks Kav!!!!

**Oxbow makes great papaya/pineapple drops.  My vet recommends them once a day or twice a day during shedding season.  It helps dissolve fur.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes those are supposed to be great. I give one to Evander every day. He didn't eat them at first but now he does - grudgingly. I usually just leave one in his bowl and he ends up eating it at some point. I keep cans of pineapple juice around just in case of an emergency though. I should also pick up some baby gas medicine. What is it called again? 

I read that article about feeding bunnies more water, even to the point of flavouring their water. I don't think Evander drinks enough water, although his veggies are usually pretty wet. So yesterday I mixed OJ with water and he drank some of it. I hope it's ok - it's Tropicana so no sugar or other additives. 

I'm hoping to watch a big showjumping competition today! The Olympic gold medallist Eric Lamaze (who's Canadian) is supposed to be there!


----------



## ztainthecity

I have a bunny!!! Named Pumpkin and my boyfriend has one named Bella...I dont know how to post pics otherwise i totally would!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ^thanks Kav!!!!
> 
> **Oxbow makes great papaya/pineapple drops. My vet recommends them once a day or twice a day during shedding season. It helps dissolve fur.


 
^^^ Thanks for the info *bella*! I'm definitely going to pick these up soon. I'm frustrated that my vet never recommended these (or pineapple juice) when we discussed shedding and 'hairball' issues.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww pumpkin is such a cute name!

One of Honeys nails broke earlier.. I think it's time for a trim! Thankfully it didn't snap on the quick!


----------



## No Cute

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Thanks for the info *bella*! I'm definitely going to pick these up soon. I'm frustrated that my vet never recommended these (or pineapple juice) when we discussed shedding and 'hairball' issues.


 
The vet who taught me this didn't even know. He had to call around the country for small animal specialists to link to the one who knew.  It's such a simple solution, too, eh?


----------



## omgblonde

Does anyone elses bunnies like Dandelion? I bought a hay type mix of dandelion & oat something & Honey is WILD for it. He freaks out and runs at you when you have the bag. This morning he tried ripping through the plastic to get to it!! It's so cute to watch! The stuff absolutely stinks though.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Does anyone elses bunnies like Dandelion? I bought a hay type mix of dandelion & oat something & Honey is WILD for it. He freaks out and runs at you when you have the bag. This morning he tried ripping through the plastic to get to it!! It's so cute to watch! The stuff absolutely stinks though.


 

Yay, you're trying the dandelion!!! Glad to hear Honey likes it, and maybe it will help prevent sludge in the future and keep his kidneys healthy! (Silly vet for worrying you unnecessarily about his kidneys though - how mean! )

I'm taking Evander to the vet today for a simple check-up, as my bf is going to be looking after him until Christmas and the vet is an hour away so I just want to make sure he's totally healthy. He's already tucked into his condo for his nap - he's going to be a cranky bunny when I wake him up!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is OBSESSED with it! Hahaha. Everytime I've seen him today he has a piece of Dandelion dangling from his mouth! LOL.

Good luck at the vets with Evander!


----------



## bellapsyd

yup! my guys eat dandelion!!!


good luck evander!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm back from the vet! Evander freaked out in the car on the way over, and the vet and I both think he might get motion sickness, so she recommended an OTC drug called Bonamine for him. She also recommended that he get his teeth filed when I come home at Christmas, good times. Overall, Evander was a very good boy but when we got home, I noticed that he peed on his own paw! Guess who has to clean him up later?


----------



## omgblonde

Awww poor Evander! Glad he's in good health though! Honey sometimes pee's if he's been at the vets too long too!

I had the weirdest dream last night.. Honey gave birth to 3 mini Honey's.. it wouldn't be so weird if he was actually a girl! Hahaha.


----------



## jellybebe

Grrrr Bonamine is going through a manufacturer's shortage so I can't even buy it and try to give it to Evander! He's back to his cute fluffy self (and he cleaned himself so I didn't have to). I'm really going to miss my baby!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Grrrr Bonamine is going through a manufacturer's shortage so I can't even buy it and try to give it to Evander! He's back to his cute fluffy self (and he cleaned himself so I didn't have to). I'm really going to miss my baby!



bonamine is just a motion sickness pill , its genetic name is Meclizine, so you can ask the pharma its closest option to it -- good luck!

binky wont stop peeing on the same spot that used to be my bf slippers spot... how do i stop him? i've tried everything - vinegar, home deodorizer, even room oils, but he keeps going back there to pee!


----------



## bellapsyd

^can you put a litter box there?


----------



## girlvintage

it'll be very tight plus i dont want to encourage him -- i'm thinking of placing road spikes instead! (ouch) LOL!!!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> bonamine is just a motion sickness pill , its genetic name is Meclizine, so you can ask the pharma its closest option to it -- good luck!
> 
> binky wont stop peeing on the same spot that used to be my bf slippers spot... how do i stop him? i've tried everything - vinegar, home deodorizer, even room oils, but he keeps going back there to pee!


 
Are you a pharmacist? I did ask two pharmacists, and they said there is no generic for it. 

2 more days to go! I'm going to miss Evander sooooo much!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Does anyone elses bunnies like Dandelion? I bought a hay type mix of dandelion & oat something & Honey is WILD for it. He freaks out and runs at you when you have the bag. This morning he tried ripping through the plastic to get to it!! It's so cute to watch! The stuff absolutely stinks though.



Nope haven't tried it. I don't think I'd be able tot get that here anyway. And if I did it would cost a bomb. The oxbow costs me about $35 per kilo bag here already... And Shadow knows the good stuff. That's so cute! Shadow always tries to hijack the oxbow bag whenever I put more in his hutch.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> it'll be very tight plus i dont want to encourage him -- i'm thinking of placing road spikes instead! (ouch) LOL!!!



I agree with *bella*, I'd put a litter tray there. It's not the spot you'd be encouraging him to pee in, more what he is peeing in. And he'll learn when you move the tray... hopefully.


----------



## bellapsyd

today is chester's post-op apt.  Hopefully they'll have the pathology for me as well.  He's acting GREAT though!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Are you a pharmacist? I did ask two pharmacists, and they said there is no generic for it.
> 
> 2 more days to go! I'm going to miss Evander sooooo much!




2 more days???  You must be SO excited!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww good luck with Chester!

2 days?! Eeek thats SO soon! Have a good move!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm starting to get excited for sure, although still a bit overwhelmed with packing and having to cancel insurance on my car. I'm looking at my schedule - it's not too bad I guess, most days I start at 8:30, have 1-2 hours a day for lunch and end between 3:30 - 5:30, usually 3:30. And I am definitely not the oldest person in my class (though I am up there)! So happy about that!


----------



## bellapsyd

the growth was benign!!!!!    I'm giving chester a treat to celebrate!


----------



## jellybebe

^Yay!!!  So happy for both of you! You must be sooo relieved. Can I say "I told you so"?


----------



## cginny

bellapsyd said:


> the growth was benign!!!!!  I'm giving chester a treat to celebrate!


 
^^ Oh this is the happiest news!!!   Thank goodness your little bun-bun is okay


----------



## bellapsyd

He's saying "I told you so" to me by ignoring me!  He HATES the vet, lol


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> the growth was benign!!!!!  I'm giving chester a treat to celebrate!


 
^^^ That's excellent news Bella! Chester definitely deserves a treat and lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Are you a pharmacist? I did ask two pharmacists, and they said there is no generic for it.
> 
> 2 more days to go! I'm going to miss Evander sooooo much!



hi jelly - no i'm not a pharma, but bonamine si readily available where i live and when you google it- it shows its generic name. i know it's actually illegal, or atleast discouraged, to say that a drug doesnt have a generic name bec all drugs have it for safety reasons and for consumers to have an option to choose price, brand, etc.. 

www.bonamine.com/

hope this helps


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> the growth was benign!!!!!    I'm giving chester a treat to celebrate!



So glad to hear!!! Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> the growth was benign!!!!!    I'm giving chester a treat to celebrate!



YAY!!!! That's GREAT news!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> the growth was benign!!!!!    I'm giving chester a treat to celebrate!


 
yay for chester!! what treat are you giving him?


----------



## girlvintage

milo just came from the vet.. hair loss confirmed to be mites...

i hate mites.. the poor thing will have to go through so many injections.. i'm just glad he doesnt live anywhere near my binky..

omg - is that you in curls? so cute! (if its not, sure looks alot like you)!! :okay:


----------



## bellapsyd

how do bunnies get mites?


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> milo just came from the vet.. hair loss confirmed to be mites...
> 
> i hate mites.. the poor thing will have to go through so many injections.. i'm just glad he doesnt live anywhere near my binky..
> 
> omg - is that you in curls? so cute! (if its not, sure looks alot like you)!! :okay:



Oh no, poor Milo! Hope it clears up soon.

In my signiture you mean? That's Christina Aguilera! 

Honey hasn't eaten today & he's slightly sludgey again! Ugh, it's not bad but there was like a little ball of sludgey stufff stuck to him. Could it be anything to do with hairballs? He's MAJORLY shedding atm, has been since before he got ill the first time. It's starting to calm down now but you can still pluck him like a chicken!

He's eating Dandelion and picking at treats.


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha! christina OMG aguilera!! haha!

...for hairballs and blockage -- only real quick solution in my experience is pineapple juice and lots of hay and brushing from mama (aka: us).. binky is also in major shedding mode i can pull off clumps of his fur in little bundles.. constant brushing is really the only thing you can do now to prevent it from being swallowed.. then pineapple juice to dissolve any fur thats been swallowed already.. my vet also recommends anything fiberous like carrot tops, oats, apple with the skin on.. binky's favorite fiber treat is apple so he eats ALOT of it.. the skin is full of fiber =)

bella - unfortunately bunnies get mites from their environment, and we suspect he was already carrying some mite eggs with him when we got him from the pet shop bec mites dont survive in places that dont have hosts.. the mites just matured late enough that now WE have to take care of them instead of the damn pet shop.. i'm never going back there for bunnies again.. =(


----------



## omgblonde

Same! I can just pull CLUMPS off! We sit him down for half an hour to an hour twice a day to brush & pluck & he STILL has more to shed!! I actually took a picture of how much we got off him in one sitting yesterday, I'll have to upload it.. it was seriously enough to fur another nakey bunny!! But none of it seems to make a dent in his fur.. he's still the furriest thing alive! LOL.

Honey had ear mites when we brought him home from the petstore! They were gross, he lost a ton of fur on one ear & was scabby from him scratching it so much.. it ruins his baby photos! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

ohhh poor babies!!!!


i KNYM with the shedding...we brush all 5 of orus (imagine h ow much fur that is) and then dump it outside for the birds to use for nests, etc.  I think our neighbors must think we kill animals at our place b/c there is sop much fur floating aroudn outside our house!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is fine again this morning! Eating like a pig with normal poopies! I bought a nail clipper for him today & am going to try trim his nails later cuz it's ridiculous paying $40 to have them cut when i can probably do it myself.. we'll see what happens later!! LOL

I can't even imagine how much fur 5 bunnies produce! Honey sheds enough on his own!


----------



## omgblonde

Nails all trimmed! That was much easier than i was expecting, Honey was such a good boy!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh- mine go CRAZY when it's nail trimming time!!!!


Did Jelly move yesterday?


----------



## omgblonde

Yes I think it was either yesterday or today! Hope she's had a good stress-free move!!

Still no word from IF? Hope she's okay too!


----------



## jellybebe

Hi girls! I'm moving in tomorrow but I flew into the capital city, which is about 2 hours away, yesterday. Today we drove to the city where my school is and are staying in a hotel until tomorrow. Can't wait to move into my beautiful new apartment!

Saying good bye to Evander was really really hard!  I picked him up and kissed him a bunch of times and he had a feeling that I was leaving, because he jumped up on the bed with me when my alarm went off and wanted to cuddle. My bf said he was looking for me last night!


----------



## aquablueness

omgblonde said:


> Honey is fine again this morning! Eating like a pig with normal poopies! I bought a nail clipper for him today & am going to try trim his nails later cuz it's ridiculous paying $40 to have them cut when i can probably do it myself.. we'll see what happens later!! LOL
> 
> I can't even imagine how much fur 5 bunnies produce! Honey sheds enough on his own!


 

wow, $40? i don't know what i'd do w/o my boyfriend, he holds my bunny and i put a little cover over his head, and i start clipping away. glad your Honey is fine.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Hi girls! I'm moving in tomorrow but I flew into the capital city, which is about 2 hours away, yesterday. Today we drove to the city where my school is and are staying in a hotel until tomorrow. Can't wait to move into my beautiful new apartment!
> 
> Saying good bye to Evander was really really hard!  I picked him up and kissed him a bunch of times and he had a feeling that I was leaving, because he jumped up on the bed with me when my alarm went off and wanted to cuddle. My bf said he was looking for me last night!



yay Jelly!!! I'm glad your arrival went smoothly.  Make sure your BF sends you many many pics of Evander in the following months


----------



## omgblonde

Have a good moving day tomorrow Jelly! I hope the time flies till you can move Evander out with you!


----------



## girlvintage

aw jelly!! dont be too sad, i'm sure evander will be well taken care of! =)


----------



## em821

Im back from vacation! Just want to drop a quick note to say hi. Ill try to catch-up to all the posts! 



omgblonde said:


> Honey hasn't eaten today & he's slightly sludgey again! Ugh, it's not bad but there was like a little ball of sludgey stufff stuck to him. Could it be anything to do with hairballs? He's MAJORLY shedding atm, has been since before he got ill the first time. It's starting to calm down now but you can still pluck him like a chicken!
> 
> He's eating Dandelion and picking at treats.


 


omgblonde said:


> Honey is fine again this morning! Eating like a pig with normal poopies! I bought a nail clipper for him today & am going to try trim his nails later cuz it's ridiculous paying $40 to have them cut when i can probably do it myself.. we'll see what happens later!! LOL


 
Yay! Honey is getting better! Has Honeys vet seen the sludge? (Sorry, I havent gone back to read the posts but just this last page) If its true sludge its (likely) got nothing to do with hairball!! True sludge is caused by too high of calcium diet (most of the time). Excess calcium is associated with stones and potentially kidney problems.

Rabbits have very complete intestinal absorption and they filter excess calcium through their kidneys, and excrete it through their urine. But when the kidneys have reached their limited capacity, calcium precipitates within the urine and excreted as insoluble crystalline salts (the chalk white sludge). The more calcium the bunnies eat, the more their kidneys process and eliminate. 


Is Honeys diet high in calcium? The recommend value is 0.4~0.6% for adult rabbits. Double-check the Ca value of Honeys pellets and treats! If hes on an alfalfa based pellets, hes probably gotten more than enough Ca, so dont give him any treat that contain Ca! Dandelion is high in Ca too but its ok since its fresh so the Ca-value is diluted! But for the main time, just offer him LOTS of hay (timothy, oat, orchard)!


----------



## omgblonde

Your os smart! I will check the calcium content in his pellets and treats and let you know!

His poo is really weird today.. its like.. long. Like cat poo or whatever it's not like little balls it's like a little sausage?!


----------



## bellapsyd

is his poop hard or soft?


----------



## omgblonde

hard, it's like his normal poop but sausage shape!

I think I'm goint to try to get him into the vets for tomorrow because he's not eating again arghhh

I can drive him there myself now because this morning I passed my driving test!!! So chuffed about it!!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay for you!!!!!  

poor honey!!!  I wonder what is wrong with him?


----------



## em821

*OMG*- Yay! for passing your driving test! 

Sausage shape! Does it has little spikes or smooth surface? Black or the normal color? If bunny's poop has spikes and is mis-shaped (not sure if sausage counts) that's a sign of dehydration. Honey's vet should be able to tell if he's dehydrated base on how his skin streches from his boby. 

Does Honey has blood work done yet? it might not be a bad idea to ask the vet to do! 

I would not give him "anything" that contain sugar/starch/carbohydrate for the mean time. Hold off all treats (fresh/dried fruit, commerical treats, ...etc), those are particularly bad for him now.

*Bella-* Yay! great new of Chester! I LOVE those pics of bunny transport and your bunny primp! I always want to take them all to go home with me!


----------



## omgblonde

It's completely normal except for long.. maybe the length of three normal poops together. I'll take a sample to the vets with me to be sure though. Nope I don't think he's ever had blood work done, I'll have to mention it to the vet!

I went to check the contents of his food but I realised I've chucked all the packaging away cuz I keep it in a big bin  I'm going to stop by the petstore & have a look though since I can't even remember the name to google! lol!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> It's completely normal except for long.. maybe the length of three normal poops together. I'll take a sample to the vets with me to be sure though. Nope I don't think he's ever had blood work done, I'll have to mention it to the vet!
> 
> I went to check the contents of his food but I realised I've chucked all the packaging away cuz I keep it in a big bin  I'm going to stop by the petstore & have a look though since I can't even remember the name to google! lol!


 
I don't think that's considered mis-shaped and should be ok (but it's not a bad idea to have the vet check it). 

Oh! Don't worry about making a special trip for checking it! Poor Honey! His system might be a little more sensitive. I would just focus on giving him fresh veggies and a varity of hay for now to see if the sludge clear-up, then you'll know if it's caused by high level of Ca!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> hard, it's like his normal poop but sausage shape!
> 
> I think I'm goint to try to get him into the vets for tomorrow because he's not eating again arghhh
> 
> I can drive him there myself now because this morning I passed my driving test!!! So chuffed about it!!



aw congrats!! i have yet to get a license, was born to be driven.. lol!

poor honey...is there any change in his diet? environment? maybe more hay in his diet might help round up his poop..


----------



## omgblonde

The only change is the dandelion really.. he's been having a little bowl a day of it.. like a hamster sized bowl with a handful of it in.. it's not a lot but maybe that's too much too soon? I haven't given him any today just to see if it might be that. I wish bunnies could talk so they could tell you what's wrong!!

Hahah girlvintage.. I did NOT want to learn to drive, but I have to carry SO much stuff to college & used to have to wait around for lifts off everyone or I'd struggle walking home with everything so I had to learn! I don't really like driving though.. it scares me! I'm fine with driving it's just the other people on the road that scare me! On monday I'd just come off a roundabout & some complete idiot came off it too but in the right hand lane (overtaking lane) & I was in the normal lane & he didn't look in his mirrors and moved lanes right INTO me.. he had a big car AND a trailor! I got so scared & didn't know what to do.. my instructor had to pull my wheel down so hard so we went off into the grassy bank to avoid being hit!! All because some idiot didn't look in his mirror!


----------



## girlvintage

^ all the more reason for me to stay away from the drivers seat!! i'd probably get a heart attack and worse -- wrinkles?! -- before i hit 30! lol!

yeah, i wish bunnies would vocalize more! i've read that some bunnies do more than others, some even "scream" even when they're not hurt just to get more attention!? i wouldn't want binky screaming at me, but a small meow would be cute! hehehe.


----------



## omgblonde

Omg it would be so cute if bunnies could meow! LOL.. Honey kind of squeaks sometimes but you can only hear it if your really close to his mouth & he's honked once.. other than that he's silent! Isn't it weird how bunnies make NO sound at all?!


----------



## bellapsyd

sarafina is VERY vocal.  she makes all sorts of little noises.

ok submitted my bill to VPI vet insurance- we shall see how much of the $600 I spent on Chester's surgery is reimbursed!


----------



## jellybebe

Hi everyone! I just got hazed tonight. I am too old for this!!! I miss Evander lots. Congrats omgblonde for passing your driver's test! For the first time since I turned 18, I have not had a car (gave it up for school). I'm a bit sad about it actually. My feet really hurt from walking everywhere.


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly!!!  How are you settling into your new apt.?


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is eating again today! That rabbit is so confusing.. he even came over and stole some of MY apple from me! So cheeky!

Hey Jelly!! Hows the new apt? & what's hazed? Is that something to do with a sorority?


----------



## jellybebe

^It normally has to do with sororities/fraternities but it can also be done with sports teams and the like. It basically involves getting put through cruel and unusual punishment to be "initiated" as a member to an organization. Usually there is some kind of ceremony or tradition that is followed. It's also pretty humiliating. We were blindfolded, squirted with water guns, yelled at, locked in a room, then we had to play all kinds of messy games w/ oil, eggs and finally a lake. Pretty interesting. 

My new place is looking great. My parents are here and they're pretty nuts so they went out and got furniture and basically furnished my place and bought me food while I was going to school and attending orientation events.


----------



## bellapsyd

oh my gosh!  sounds pretty intense!!!  How exciting to be starting medical school!

Aren't parents great? LOL....glad they saved you the startup costs!  I start back to classes on Monday...not looking forward to it


----------



## omgblonde

That does sound interesting Jelly! That's so sweet of your parents to help you get settled in!


----------



## girlvintage

awww! i wish i had parents that were as nuts as yours! i want new furniture as well!! LOL!..


----------



## jellybebe

^They really did do a lot for me. However, they also drove me crazy in the process. I really appreciate all that they did and don't want to sound ungrateful but a part of me is sort of relieved that they are gone. (They just left.) I was sad when they left but I also felt more free. 

I miss my baby bunny soooo much!!! I can't wait to see him again, although it won't be for a while (X'mas). My bf is trying to come for Canadian Thanksgiving (mid-Oct).


----------



## girlvintage

i have a new baby!! i've been looking for this vintage bag for ages, would see a couple on ebay but could never afford it - then just last week it was posted really low, then after confirming it was the real thing i even managed to haggle it down even more, the seller didnt really know its worth.. i'm in love! binky approves too!


----------



## caruava

^Binky looks SOOOOO cute!

Jelly don't worry, you'll get to see evander soon. Time will pass quick.  I remember when not too long ago I thought I had ages to go till I finished uni and here I am in my 2nd week of work. I'm loving it by the way. Been following the senior engineers around, looking the projects they're doing. By the way Jelly are you getting the LV? Just noticed your signature...

COngrats on passing the driving test omg!!!

I wish Shadow was a bit more vocal bella. What kind of noises does sarafina make? Or I should ask, when does she make them? When she's upset, nervous etc? Shadow made a tiny noise the other day. The bf was trying to carry him and he kept trying to run away and made a little whining sound.


----------



## jellybebe

^Thanks Kav. It's just really hard to come back to an empty apartment with nothing living inside it! My bf let me see Evander on the webcam yesterday, so that helped a bit. Yeah I'm getting the LV, but it's taking forever to get here! There's some kind of prob w/ Fed-Ex, then it takes 2 days to get here cuz we're in the middle of nowhere (no direct flights come out this way). I was supposed to get it Sept 3, then on the weekend, now it's supposed to be Wed.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww what a cute pictures of Binky! love the new bag too! It's so funny when people don't realise what somthings worth.

Ooooh you ended up buying the LV then Jelly? Yay!!!


----------



## caruava

Oooo can't wait to see pics!

I did a bit of shopping myself. Hehe... Ordered some stuff from Fendi in Sydney and bought a whole new outfit to go with my new stuff. Shadow jumped in for photos too.


----------



## pond23

^^^ You look smokin' hot *Kav*! I love the matching cuff and belt! They go so well with the yellow top. I think Shadow is trying to steal the show from you though!


----------



## gillianna

Our new bunny had 6 babies and they are 4 weeks and 3 days old.  They are so cute and very friendly.  The kids and their friends are always holding them and they try to climb to your hand when you open their cage.  Mom bunny is doing great, we only had her for just over 5 weeks and she is becoming a bit friendlier.  She was a outdoor bunny living in a hutch with a gated area to wander in.  She now is a spoiled indoor bunny and I let her out a lot.  She spends a few hours in my room each day (where my office is) and is quite happy.  I put a litter box in the corner and she is a good girl and she loves to roll on the bathroom floor and find a air conditioner vent to hang out and get a cool breeze.  It is so much fun to watch what she does.  She will come over by us but run if you try to pet her yet she climbs up on your hand if you open the cage and lets you pet her and she lets my daughter hold her on her back like you are carrying a baby.  She loves that.   We are still sad our first bunny died but the new bunny is sweet and I guess as much as her being pregnant was not really want I would have wanted having 6 baby bunnies has been so much fun for everyone.
The question I want to ask is when is it OK for the baby bunnies to be on their own--go to good homes?  We are keeping two and will find homes for the other 4.  The bunnies are all eating and drinking but I am not sure if the mother bunny is still feeding them??? 
Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks so much.


----------



## omgblonde

Love the pictures Kav! Your super pretty! Shadow looks adorable too!

I've just got back from the vets (again!) with Honey & the vet checked his teeth very thoroughly & he has a big spike think sticking into his tongue right at the back of his mouth, so more surgery for him tomorrow!  I'm just glad he's been acting ill because of his teeth which can be fixed & not because of something kidney related! I'll let you all know how he gets on tomorrow!

Sorry Gillianna, I'm no help at all but they sound very cute!


----------



## em821

*Jelly*, your parents are so sweet! I love the halo too! I just bought the trevi 3 weeks ago, so I dont think my DH will be very happy if Ill get the halo now. I didnt put my name on waiting listI know Ill probably regret though. Which size are you getting?

*Grilvintage*- Cute Binky and congrats on tracking down your new lovely vintage bag!

Agree w/ Pond, *Kav*! You pretty girl! And love your new outfit! Shadow is a cutie!

*Gillanna-* Check out this link! http://www.rabbit.org/care/babies.html
This has lots useful info. Go almost all the way down to as baby rabbits come of age. But here are some of the important things:

Mothers do not stay by the babies soon after the babies are born. B/c this would attract the attention of predators. The preferred mealtime is b/w midnight~5am. The mother will also only feed the babies if she feel safe, so if humans are constantly present, she might be too stressed to nurse.

In any case of domestic rabbit babies, do not remove the babies until they are a full eight weeks of age. Separate the male babies from the females at this time. Males can become sexually mature as early as ten weeks!

Please spay and neuter the babies before you find them good homes!

*Omg-* Thats good to hear that the vet had find a cause (even it took them so long!) and its his teeth thats bothering him! Has the sludge cleared up? Keep us posted!


----------



## girlvintage

*omg *- wow what a relief it was all a toothache! 

i should bring binky to the vet soon, he fell on his face a few weeks back from jumping off the bed and now one of his top front teeth is growing crooked.. dont think its hurting him bec he still eats like a pig, but it might be a problem later on.. wouldn't it be funny if the vet said he'd be needing braces?? LOL!


----------



## omgblonde

Em - The sludge cleared up immediately after he had antibiotics, but then came back for one day (after he started eating a lot of dandelion) but then dissapeared again!

Girlvintage - I hope Binkys teeth are ok but hahahahah @ needing braces.. that would be funny!!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey's home & doing well!  He has a post op checkup on Sat to make sure he's eating etc!


----------



## girlvintage

^ hooray for honey!! =)


----------



## bellapsyd

yay honey!!  Chester is loving his birthday gifts I bought him!


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh gotta catch up. 

Kav you look hot! Love the new purchases. I miss shopping already.  For some reason I just don't feel like shopping here, and my stupid Halo still hasn't come! I'm not sure if there is a problem with Fed Ex or with my SA getting approval for free shipping? Since I'm back in school I also don't really feel like getting dressed up or anything, so no real need for fancy bags or anything like that! Lame, I know. 

Aw Omg I'm sorry to hear about Honey's tooth. Evander probably has to get the same thing done when I'm home for X'mas, which I'm not looking forward to doing. Poor little guy, but I guess it's better in the long run.

What did you get Chester for his bday Bella?

Oh no I can't believe Binky fell on his face! Poor little guy! Evander gave himself a black eye once. I think he fell off a window sill.


----------



## omgblonde

Happy bday Chester!!

Aww a black eye!? poor thing! Honey hopped into a glass door once LOL


----------



## girlvintage

wait, how did you even see the black eye with all that fur? 

milo is doing much better after only two visits, the fur is growing back on his nose and he's getting cuter again each day -- still have a few injections to go but i think we may have won the battle against the mites! =)


----------



## addicted2chanel

Awww. I looooove all of your bunnies  
I had floppy eared bunnies growing up! But I don't any now (yet ) 
My cousin used to have a floppy eared albino bunny until he got stolen. 
One day she called me up to tell me that she saw a man walk into her yard and take Bun-Bun!! Just in the middle of broad daylight. She said it was the new Oriental family that moved in down the street, and she thought it was the father. (He looked a little gray haired) She asked me what she should do, and I told her to call the police!!! 
She did, and they went to his house, and unfortunately they didn't find Bun-Bun.
 She was so heart broken about it, she hasn't had a rabbit since.  
Though she does have a cat and calls him Rabbit


----------



## bellapsyd

awww, that's so sad!


----------



## jellybebe

^^That's a horrible thing to happen! 

Oh yeah I found out the hard way that bunny black eyes don't look like human black eyes. They look like burst blood vessels in the eye, not bruising around the eye.


----------



## omgblonde

OMG LMAO I just assumed his fur around the eye had turned black with a black eye.. omg I'm so blonde!

Do bunnies grey as they age? I think Honey has a few greys coming through


----------



## caruava

addicted2chanel said:


> Awww. I looooove all of your bunnies
> I had floppy eared bunnies growing up! But I don't any now (yet )
> My cousin used to have a floppy eared albino bunny until he got stolen.
> One day she called me up to tell me that she saw a man walk into her yard and take Bun-Bun!! Just in the middle of broad daylight. She said it was the new Oriental family that moved in down the street, and she thought it was the father. (He looked a little gray haired) She asked me what she should do, and I told her to call the police!!!
> She did, and they went to his house, and unfortunately they didn't find Bun-Bun.
> She was so heart broken about it, she hasn't had a rabbit since.
> Though she does have a cat and calls him Rabbit



That's terrible... but I like how the cat is called bunny though. very cute.


----------



## caruava

Thanks guys! Omg I hope Honey's tooth gets better. It can't be fun for him but as Jelly said it will be better in the future. Thanks pond and em, I told my SA to find me a matching set, didn't really care what colour, I was going to buy new clothes to suit anyway. Besides I love that I now have some colour in my wardrobe.

Hope Binky is alright, I laughed when you said braces! I had braces.... very awkward period of time.


----------



## girlvintage

addicted -- my bf used to have a big black bunny when he was growing up who used to live in their fenced front yard, he figured out a way to escape, cross the street, and feast on the neighbors vegetable garden! coming home from school one day he thought he saw a black cat crossing the street but was just surprised to find his bunny casually hoping back home after his afternoon snack! good thing the neighbors never caught him!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw that's so cute! How Peter Rabbit of him!


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- is that a spy you got - or am I currently so obsessed with them I am seeing them everywhere?  LOL

jelly- how are classes??

**I am so bummed!  I finally bought  a pair of lanvin flats off ebay (300 new) and they are too big!  I feel like I NEVER see them on ebay in (what I assume) to be my size!  I also never catch the sales in time t o buy my size!


----------



## caruava

Yes bella it's a spy. Love it, and the matching heels are so comfy... You should definitely get one, they're stunning. Most amazing leather. Which colour/s do you want?

Oh and I went shopping at Luisa today and got a matching bag. They had the matching shoes as well but didn't even bother trying them on as I didn't want to look that I was trying to hard to match colours. Plus the bag is predominantly white and is casual which is good cos majority of my bags are leather and it's good to have something casual.


----------



## caruava

I also bought this last week, forgot to post pics. Shadow managed to get his head in all the pics as well.


----------



## caruava

Here's another modelling pic. Was a bit daring and bought a lime silk dress.


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, you look great Kav! Love all the new purchases! Jealous!!!

My classes are going ok. They're inundating us with many subjects at once. I just had 3 hrs worth of cell bio on Friday and each hour went over a topic that could have taken a year to learn (eg. embryology). The anatomy is going fast and furious, which is frustrating because I don't have tons of anatomy in my educational background, whereas many people do and know everything already. We also have other classes like law, ethics, and clinical skills, where we start interacting with patients almost right away. I see my first patient next week! Everyone is freaking out but I'm excited for that, actually. Another sorta irritating thing is very few people have a lot of actual life experience. They've travelled and all that, but they have had very little actual patient contact or contact with marginalized people or anything like that.


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- LOVE the daring yellow!  Shadow is so freakin adorable!  I love his coloring and the contrast with his fur!!!  I used to want the spy with the tortoise handles (black leather, zucca middle), but I can never have an exotic bag- I feel too guilty!  SO I think I may go for black leather! Used to really love the zucca, but it might be too "labely" now for me.  Same feeling I have about basic LV monogram now.  Could be why I'm in love with balenciaga lately.  Speaking of that...I should have a new reveal for you ladies  in a few weeks..... 

Jelly- your psych background gave you an edge on patient contact!  I know at my school, we actually TA the classes (talk by a psychologist) to the MD students on patient interacting!


Although, I AM in love with a fendi baguette- black silk, monogram barely visible...any idea where I could find it?


----------



## jellybebe

^Very cool about the psych students TA'ing the clinical skills component. Here we mostly have family docs and a few other doctors with lots of passion for that area. A psychologist would be a nice mix though, because eventually, it's believed that psychiatry might be split into neurology and psychology, with psychologists handling the socioemotional/talking side and neurologists handling the chemical imbalances/drugs side. 

I need to go shopping. I'm still waiting for my LV! I'm also dying because I can't just stroll into a boutique anymore. I have to plan carefully! I can't wear monograms. I know LV kind of has them on everything except epi, but I don't own anything monogrammed LV. I just can't do it.


----------



## bellapsyd

no monograms??? why not??  well if it makes you feel better, I can't wear my CL's- apparently the heel is too high!  At least according to the (very) tomboyish interns and residents at my site.

i'm pushing for psychologists to get prescription priv. here in the state (some states already do)- that would make me happiest!!  therapy and pills! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh no it's not that I'm not allowed - I just don't like them!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> addicted -- my bf used to have a big black bunny when he was growing up who used to live in their fenced front yard, he figured out a way to escape, cross the street, and feast on the neighbors vegetable garden! coming home from school one day he thought he saw a black cat crossing the street but was just surprised to find his bunny casually hoping back home after his afternoon snack! good thing the neighbors never caught him!


OMG LMAO that's the cutest thing!

Kav - LOVE all the yellow, so cute! Love the lime dress & black bag too!

Bella - Oh no! How annoying  that's what I hate about buying shoes online

Jelly - Wow your classes sound intense & like a LOT of work!!


----------



## omgblonde

I saw the cutest dress when I was shopping today & I just couldn't resist getting it..





















I only kept it on him while I took the pictures but he looked SO cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahahah- poor Honey- he's going to be confused about his gender!!!  Did it have a velcro front?  I couldn't imagine having to pull their little arms and head through tiny holes!


----------



## girlvintage

hahahaha!! i especially love the last picture when he's looking down like he's given up on his dignity! teeheehee!! ooh i should post the ones of binky in a half shirt, but these ones is just too adorable!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ PS, OMG- your nails look good at least


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha, nope it didn't have a velcro front but it was like split down the front kind of.. so there was very little fabric there to pull over him, it was so funny tho he raised his arms & slid one in himself! LOL & thanks they do look quite good considering the service! LOL

Oooh post the Binky ones.. they sound adorable!!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I saw the cutest dress when I was shopping today & I just couldn't resist getting it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only kept it on him while I took the pictures but he looked SO cute!



 POOR gender confused Honey....



girlvintage said:


> hahahaha!! i especially love the last picture when he's looking down like he's given up on his dignity! teeheehee!! ooh i should post the ones of binky in a half shirt, but these ones is just too adorable!



^Totally agree!! That last photo is a killer!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Honey looks so awkward and sad! That's kinda what Evander looks like when I put clothes on him - like he's trapped!


----------



## bellapsyd

hahah that reminds me of the "Girls Next Door" episode where Bridget puts an easter bunny costume on her dog Wednesday and he just goes limp and sinks into the floor!  She says he went "dogatonic" hee hee


----------



## caruava

Lol... I haven't tried on Shadow but I know he wouldn't be happy.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> hahah that reminds me of the "Girls Next Door" episode where Bridget puts an easter bunny costume on her dog Wednesday and he just goes limp and sinks into the floor! She says he went "dogatonic" hee hee


 
^^^ LOL! That "dogatonic" scene is precious! Wednesday the dog makes the funniest facial expressions. You know how annoyed he is with Bridget!

omgblonde - The photos of Honey in the pink and black dress are too cute! I've been guilty of putting girl clothing on Yum Yum too!


----------



## jellybebe

Ack it's so humid and gross here today! I'm not used to humidity at all! I was very productive today though. I went to the gym in the am, did some grocery shopping and spent the rest of the day doing work. I was very productive. 

Someone rang all the buzzers in my apartment building last night at 3 am. WTF?!?!?!?

Also, anyone else's smileys seem to be disabled?


----------



## bellapsyd

yay for productivity!!!!!  I NEED to be.

I hate my practicum site.  Did I already vent about this?  The interns and residents there are very tomboy/butch, which is fine, but they judge me for dressing up and looking cute, albeit professional.  Well they told me I am not longer allowed to wear heels (my CL's are too high), eyeliner, and the shirts I wear (which I have worn to previous hospitals, no problems)....I know I look fine b/c my ACTUAL supervisor told me he sees no problem in how I dress and thinks I look professional, but since his interns and residents do (they are all bff's)- they think I am "too dressed up" he would rather just keep the peace.  wtf?  I eat lunch alone in a room because they are even mean to me about where I sit at lunch!  It's so childish!  They also make me checkin and out when I come and kick me out of therapy rooms if they want that room.  It's a pecking order thing, so it's hard to explain, but I kind of have to give up the room.  They are mean to the other externs too- but I am the only one they identified as hating how I look!  It's about 30 minutes from wear I live, but because Chicago traffic is so bad (and there is ALWAYS road construction here), it takes me 2 HOURS each way..which makes me REALLY crabby in the morning (and I am habitually 10 minutes late no matter how early I leave- no joke, from when I left an hour before my start time until now 2 hours before I was always 10 minutes late...figure that out!)- doesn't look good for my "check in"- even though I schedule my own patients and never seen anyone until a half hour later- on purpose!

ok vent over!


----------



## caruava

That's terrible Bella... I still can't believe that there are people like this out there. I really don't know what to say. They're just picking on you because imo they think you're a bimbo because they do not dress the same way as you. I know it's hard because it's your workplace but is there any authority to make a complaint because this is discrimination. I know it might not be the best option but you don't want to back down because if you do it's just the start. They'll all start controlling you in every aspect if you listen to them and 'dress down'. At the same time it might make things more difficult because you have to work with them.


----------



## jellybebe

Yuck, sounds horrible! So they are all psychiatrists? How much longer do you have to work there? 

Can anyone tell me where my smileys might have gone? It makes posting messages so much duller without smileys! Can't get my point across as well.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ no, not psychiatrists, psychologists


----------



## omgblonde

I can see my smileys ok Jelly! How odd 

That sounds horrible Bella  people like that are just so childish! I hope they get more bareable!


----------



## caruava

Just realised I can't see smilies.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ no, not psychiatrists, psychologists




Oh no, that's even worse! These people are supposed to be your peers! They should be welcoming you into the profession, not bullying you! So sorry to hear that and even sorrier to hear that there are psychologists who are so judgmental and clique-y. How are they supposed to help other people then?!?!?!


----------



## caruava

Exactly!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey made a noise last night! He was eating & I didn't realise & I picked him up & he carried on chewing, then when he was done he opened his mouth wide & went kinda like 'haaahnkkk' it was the funniest thing ever!

& wow since Honey has had his teeth trimmed he's been eating NON STOP, they must of really been bugging him, poor boy. I swear he devours EVERYTHING in site.. whenever I see him he's eating something! He feels SO much heavier already LOL!! Today I was laying on the floor eating a cookie & he RAN over & tried to take it off me! I didn't let him of course but my mum thought I was gross for finishing it after Honey has nosed it LOL.


----------



## pond23

Yeah, that's ironic that psychologists, of all people, would be guilty of this type of mean behavior towards you bella.


----------



## girlvintage

omg - thats so cute!! i'm glad to hear honey's finally doing fine and eating well! which tooth had to be trimmed? binky always needs his front teeth trimmed every two months, but i hear the back teeth are really hard and that where they have to make the bunny sleep to trim them... i hope binky never needs to do that!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Honey made a noise last night! He was eating & I didn't realise & I picked him up & he carried on chewing, then when he was done he opened his mouth wide & went kinda like 'haaahnkkk' it was the funniest thing ever!
> 
> & wow since Honey has had his teeth trimmed he's been eating NON STOP, they must of really been bugging him, poor boy. I swear he devours EVERYTHING in site.. whenever I see him he's eating something! He feels SO much heavier already LOL!! Today I was laying on the floor eating a cookie & he RAN over & tried to take it off me! I didn't let him of course but my mum thought I was gross for finishing it after Honey has nosed it LOL.




Ha ha I always eat stuff after Evander noses it. As long as he doesn't lick it or bite it, it's okay! 

I just came back from working w/ cadavers. They unwrapped the faces today so we could study the nerves/blood vessels/muscles - not as creepy as expected.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I loved neuroanatomy when we got to dissect the brains and spinal cords!


----------



## jellybebe

^Yeah I'm finding that I'm liking neuro as well. I guess it relates to psychology. We don't get to dissect the brain apparently.


----------



## caruava

So my parents are here visiting, they leave in about 7 hours. Shadow is at my bf's cos I don't think the parents would be to happy with a bunny in a newly renovated house. Anyway the bf has been letting Shadow in the backyard. He had a near miss today... my heart dropped when he told me that he forgot that there was a small hole in the fence and Shadow had gone through it to the other side. He panicked and ran around and opened the gate and went to the other side. 

If he told me that he lost Shadow or he had been run over by a car I would have just burst into tears... but THANK GOD he said Shadow was just sitting on the gravel road eating some grass on the side.

PHEW...


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG that was scary for me to read! I'm really glad nothing happened! Shadow is so cute and naughty but sounds like he knows his limits. 

I really really miss Evander today.  I hope he hasn't forgotten his mommy!


----------



## pond23

^^^ OMG, *jelly*! I am sooooo happy that Evander is okay!

Don't worry! Evander won't forget his loving mommy. When Bunn Bunn was 4 months old, my sister moved away for a while. I didn't see her for about 6 months!  I thought she would forget me and not be warm and loving with me anymore, but we re-bonded rather quickly! And, Bunn Bunn and I became as close as we were before the move.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^OMG that was scary for me to read! I'm really glad nothing happened! Shadow is so cute and naughty but sounds like he knows his limits.
> 
> I really really miss Evander today.  I hope he hasn't forgotten his mommy!



I know how it feels... You poor thing. When I was on holiday (for only 8 days, not like you who has to be away from your baby for months so I shouldn't complain ush all I could think of was Shadow when I got a spare moment. Even just now when I sat on the sofa I was waiting for Shadow to run over and jump on the rowing machine's seat and jump on the sofa then run and hop on my lap. The bf did send me heaps of videos on of Shadow on my mobile running around in the garden and in the house so that helped.

The bf is actually on the way over at the moment with Shadow in the front seat. I CAN'T WAIT!!!! I have to remember to make an effort to hug the bf first before the bunny.


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^^^ OMG, *jelly*! I am sooooo happy that Evander is okay!
> 
> Don't worry! Evander won't forget his loving mommy. When Bunn Bunn was 4 months old, my sister moved away for a while. I didn't see her for about 6 months!  I thought she would forget me and not be warm and loving with me anymore, but we re-bonded rather quickly! And, Bunn Bunn and I became as close as we were before the move.



Awww... that's so sweet. I get what you mean. I haven't seen the family dog for 2-3 years now. I reckon he's forgotten me. But after watching that lion video (Christian I think he was called?), there might be hope.


----------



## bellapsyd

so glad shadow is ok!!!

awww jelly!!!!  He'll always love you!

got a new iphone!! trying to figure it all out!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm worried because I think that I'm developing a heel spur. I felt my heel today and it feels like there is something poking into it, which is gross. I'll probably need to get orthotics or some kind of heel pad, and I might have to start going to physio. It's kind of a pain because I don't know the city well. Ironically many of my teachers are doctors but I haven't asked any of them to look at my foot. I may do that this week. 

My bf just called me to tell me that Evander hopped up on the kitchen table today and ate a banana! He was probably worried that he was going to get in trouble so he scrambled off the table before he could get caught red-handed!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahahahaha- evander is being NAUGHTY!!!  I hope your heel feels better!  how do you get heel spurs?


----------



## jellybebe

^Heel spurs are caused by inflammation of the heel bone. That is caused by overuse, not stretching enough, not staying hydrated enough, and poor posture. I tend to be a morning exerciser, so I know that I often didn't stretch adequately before working out, and I'm also pretty bad about staying hydrated. Also, I have a problem with the knee of that same leg and I was supposed to get orthotics to correct my posture years ago. I was too vain to wear them and the combination of all of these factors is why I have this problem today. I went to a specialty shoe store and they recommended heel arches, which are sort of like orthotics, because they shift the weight forward and away from the heel. They are supposed to be pretty good for getting rid of the problem. I have to wear them only a few hours a day until I'm used to them. In the meantime, I'm going to wear a gel heel cup. 

Oh yeah I managed to find Bonamine out here (motion sickness pill) for Evander. It's 50 cents a pill OTC.


----------



## Ima_lurker

No bunny, but does this count....


----------



## caruava

^LOL. I have seen that many times before. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## omgblonde

Ima_lurker said:


> No bunny, but does this count....



hahaha aww that's so cute!


----------



## caruava

Did you go to the Christina concert yet *omg*?


----------



## jellybebe

I'm so jealous... the bunny woke up my bf with kisses this morning! He's never done that before! I think a part of him is worried that we're going to abandon him so he has to try harder! I really miss him.


----------



## bellapsyd

DO YOU HAVE A countdown Jelly? (sorry caps!).  3 months until you see him?


----------



## omgblonde

Nope the concerts not until mid October.. but nobody wants to come with me! 

Awww I hope the time flys by until you can see Evander again!


----------



## jellybebe

Well the good news is that we just booked tix for my bf to come for a visit - 19 days until I see him! Unfortunately still another 3 months or so before I see my little guy.


----------



## bellapsyd

^can he bring Evander??


----------



## jellybebe

^No real point this time, as I don't want to traumatize the bunny unnecessarily with flights now and again at Christmas. I just want to bring him back after Christmas and keep him here until May, when I fly home again for the summer.


----------



## bellapsyd

i bet your bf will miss him once evander moves in with you!


----------



## gillianna

Our baby bunnies are just over 6 weeks old now.  They are so cute.  There are 2 white albino ones (which are super sweet and just love to sit and be petted, they are always coming to you for attention).  Very gentle and sweet.  Then we have a black one with a white nose and line between his ears.  He is sweet but in to everything.  A larger grey one with beautiful white colors too.  His ears have black around them which looks like someone drew a shadow with black magic markers.  He is the fast one and loves to play.  The other two are grey mixed and they look like twins.  They are also in to everything and fun to play with.  We are going to keep 2 and have to find home for the other 4.  One friend is probably getting two bunnies and we think we have homes for another two but it is so hard to pick which ones we will keep.  I love them all.


----------



## bellapsyd

awww- can you post any pictures for us to see?


----------



## bellapsyd

ok I'm worried sick.  I just got home from work and noticed that Chester didn't eat any of his breakfast or hay!  I can't tell if he pooped or not, since his potty was last changed 2 days ago.  I thought he was just bored of the same greens, so I gave him pellets (which they think is a treat), no interest.  He DID take his daily papaya drop eagerly, but no food!  His tummy isn't hard at all, it's very soft and doughy (normal) feeling...think he is just having an off day?


----------



## girlvintage

Binky was in no mood either today, when i woke up he was lounging in his litterbox, which he never does unless he's constipated.. so i decided to give him two injection drops worth of pineapple juice.. he looked really pissed when i left for work, like he was very irritated at the world.. i hope he's fine... =(


----------



## bellapsyd

bringing chester into the vet...


----------



## em821

Bella - how's Chester doing? what did his vet say?


----------



## pond23

Bella - I'm sending positive vibes towards Chester!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for the support! I brought him to the vet's and he told me that all of his food is stuck in a hard ball in his tummy.  While he shows no outward signs of dehydration, internally he is.  I chose to leave him there overnight to receive subcutaneous fluids.  I will be calling and reporting back every few hours!  Hopefully it gets his stomach and gut moving again or else the next step is surgery!!!!  The vet said this happened very quickly and can be either the result of something he ate (no change in appetite directly- unless he got into something) or stress (no environmental change in the last day...).  

Bunny prayers please!


----------



## jellybebe

Sending positive vibes to Chester! Poor little guy has had a tough year!


----------



## bellapsyd

I know!  They say some bunnies are more prone to GI than others, but it's frustrating (and costly!).  There goes the framboise billfold I was bidding on!

He's doing ok- very lively (new update), the mass is getting softer!  Hopefully tomorrow he'll be coming home!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> I know! They say some bunnies are more prone to GI than others, but it's frustrating (and costly!). There goes the framboise billfold I was bidding on!
> 
> He's doing ok- very lively (new update), the mass is getting softer! Hopefully tomorrow he'll be coming home!


 
^^^ That's great news to hear about Chester, Bella! I have definitely found it to be the case that certain bunnies are much more prone to GI problems than others are. My three bunnies all have the same diet, lifestyle, and activity level, yet Yum Yum is the one who has dealt with blockages and reduced GI motility several times. I wish Chester a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## girlvintage

Bella - wishing all bunny hopping best to Chester!! i do hope he gets better soon.. =(

When i came home last night binky hadn't touched the food i left him so i gave him another 3 dozes of juice, then he slumped into a rug and slept for about 2 hours.. i was so worried watching, i wanted to rush him to the vet.. then he suddenly woke up and ran to his litter box! the juice worked!! soon after he started eating again.. he was up and active again this morning. what a relief..


----------



## pond23

^^^ That's great to hear that the pineapple juice worked with Binky *girlvintage*! I need to make sure that we have pineapple juice at all times in case of a GI-related emergency. I'm still upset that my none of my vets have ever told me about this.


----------



## bellapsyd

I just want to caution about only using pineapple juice in an emergency b/c of the high sugar content.

girlvintage- I am  SO happy Binky is ok!!!  You scared me when I read "all of a sudden he slumped into a rug"  !!!


----------



## girlvintage

ya i never give pineapple juice daily, only when i know somethings wrong and he's acting sluggish and not active, its usually a sign that he has a tummy ache.. this morning i was greeted by a million poop everywhere on the floor but binky was hopping around and very happy - so it was a good morning - i'd gladly sweep that much poop anytime!! =)


----------



## bellapsyd

I love how we all experience so much joy over poop!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> I love how we all experience so much joy over poop!


 
^^^ LOL!!!


----------



## girlvintage

^^hahahaha!!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL I know we all get so excited when we wake up to poop!!

I hope Chester is doing okay Bella!! Poor baby


----------



## jellybebe

I bought Ovol in case Evander ever has a sore tummy - it's an anti-gas med that you could try instead of/in conjunction with pineapple juice.

This morning Evander sneaked into my bf's sock drawer! He's never done that before and my bf didn't know so he closed the drawer and started to get ready for work! He heard scratching but couldn't find the bunny. Finally he opened the drawer and out popped a bunny! 

Evander has been really really affectionate to my bf. Every minute that he's home, he'll be sitting beside him or hanging around him. It sounds so cute.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahahah awww poor bunny trapped in a sock drawer! Evander must be so small! Honey's huge you'd spot him a mile off lol!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Hahahah awww poor bunny trapped in a sock drawer! Evander must be so small! Honey's huge you'd spot him a mile off lol!



hahaha!! binky loves getting in cabinets too! each time i open a cabinet door he zooms right in and tries to chin everything in site! i've tried to explain to him that nothing will ever fit him but he still insists to "own" my stuff - he especially loves stilletos!


----------



## jellybebe

I've been obsessed with kawaii stuffed bunnies lately. I have bought 3 from etsy. I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> hahaha!! binky loves getting in cabinets too! each time i open a cabinet door he zooms right in and tries to chin everything in site! i've tried to explain to him that nothing will ever fit him but he still insists to "own" my stuff - he especially loves stilletos!



Honey likes the DISH WASHER! Every time it's open he trys to climb in & sit with all the plates lmao, he's such a weirdo!


----------



## bellapsyd

what are kawaii stuffed bunnies jelly??


----------



## girlvintage

^ i'm curious too!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Just cute little stuffed bunnies. Here's a link to a really cute one: 
http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.27895375.jpg

And another seller who makes extremely cute stuff:
http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.39300636.jpg

I love them! I already bought 3! I'm not sure what I will use them for, but they are too cute.


----------



## pond23

^^^ Those Kawaii bunny stuffed animals are so adorable Jelly! My sister and I have many stuffed bunnies (even though we are too old for them - LOL!), but none are as cute as these.


----------



## girlvintage

i used to have a stuffed bunny the same size as binky.. when he went through his "frisky" phase he decided to rape the stuffed toy every chance he got - it just became so gross and sticky that i had to get rid of the poor thing! binky's libido got "snipped" soon after! LOL!!


----------



## omgblonde

awww they are cute!! I have three big stuffed bunnies on my bed.. my room looks like a four year olds room with them haha!


----------



## bellapsyd

I have stuffed bunnies on my bed too!  I LOVE them, lol


----------



## jellybebe

I need some! I feel left out.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I was smitten with such an intense affinity for a stuffed bunny I saw on TV that I started an entire thread about it in the General Advice Forum.

This photo is not the actual Princess Pom Pom, but since it is one of her batch-mates, it is just an accurate representation as if it were she herself.

Link to thread:
Can you help me find a plush rabbit like Rev Run and Justine have?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi everyone! Hope you have all been doing ok.  I see you all have stuffed bunnies. I have to admit I have them also.  I bought 2 big ones after easter on sale.


----------



## pond23

^^^ Happy to 'see' you again *ItalianFashion*!  I hope all is well with you and with Luigi! It seems like all of us here really love real bunnies and stuffed animal bunnies! LOL! We're all bunny-crazy!


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond- yes Luigi has been doing good.  He was showing off for me last night. He has these 2 toys that look like dog bones but are made of string tied in a knot on both ends..  He picked one up and started running across the room really fast honking loudly and then jumped up and threw it in his litter box. He then found the other and did the same thing.  They are pretty heavy so he has to get a running start with it from across the room to be able to get it in the litter box.   

Today he got into the cat litter bag.  I took a shower and heard him ripping paper when I came out and he had broke open the bag of litter and it was everywhere.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw hi IF! Good to see you!!! We missed you here!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks Jelly! Here is a new pic of Luigi he would lay with me when I did not feel well.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg that's SO cute IF!!!  How have you been feeling??


----------



## pond23

What a cute photo of Luigi *IF*! Bunnies are so good at making us feel better. A few bunny cuddles and kisses do a world of good.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi Bella, I read about Chester.  Has the mass in his stomach improved?  Poor thing !
I am hoping  he will be ok. 

I have been a little better last couple of weeks so I hope it means I am getting better. My thyroid is still at same level and have thyroiditis or subclinical hyperthyroid . Gastro symptoms are a little better also.  I think my thyroid has thrown my whole bodies immunity offbalance.  I have had every infection and pain you can think of in last few months.   I went to a psych doc at duke and she prescriped klonopin and ssri to help with the nervousness that comes with thyroid and the stress from being so sick. The ssri class of drugs does not react well with my body so I now have iprimine sp? I have to pick up and try.  The klonopin helps a lot with the stress and nervousness. I just hate to have to take it everyday since it can be addicting. I have lost a lot of weight though about 17lbs. It is scary but I needed to lose weight I just hope it does not keep coming off.


----------



## bellapsyd

cute avatar!  please keep us updated on how you are feeling!  Klonopin is great- many ppl I see are on it. I know many of us were worried- glad to see you back on the boards!

Chester is doing SO much better!  Poor guy underwent surgery and a stomach blockage all in the time span of a month and a half!  Poor little man is bad luck prone

I just got the Burberry gold ipod/phone case   It retailed for 165- I got it for 30!!!!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Honey likes the DISH WASHER! Every time it's open he trys to climb in & sit with all the plates lmao, he's such a weirdo!



OMG!!! Shadow does the SAME THING!!! It's SO annoying cos he pokes his head EVERYWHERE!!! And last week he jumped into the washing machine! 

I'll try and post pics if I get a chance to take them.


----------



## caruava

ShimmaPuff said:


> I was smitten with such an intense affinity for a stuffed bunny I saw on TV that I started an entire thread about it in the General Advice Forum.
> 
> This photo is not the actual Princess Pom Pom, but since it is one of her batch-mates, it is just an accurate representation as if it were she herself.
> 
> Link to thread:
> Can you help me find a plush rabbit like Rev Run and Justine have?



Wow... that is beautiful... I would buy that.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> pond- yes Luigi has been doing good.  He was showing off for me last night. He has these 2 toys that look like dog bones but are made of string tied in a knot on both ends..  He picked one up and started running across the room really fast honking loudly and then jumped up and threw it in his litter box. He then found the other and did the same thing.  They are pretty heavy so he has to get a running start with it from across the room to be able to get it in the litter box.
> 
> Today he got into the cat litter bag.  I took a shower and heard him ripping paper when I came out and he had broke open the bag of litter and it was everywhere.



*IF* you're BACK!!!! We missed you here... Was starting to wonder if you were okay... Naughty Luigi!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks Jelly! Here is a new pic of Luigi he would lay with me when I did not feel well.



Awww.... I wish I could look as good as you when I'm not feeling well.  Love it when bunnies lie like that. So how are you *IF*? Where are you at the moment? How's the health?


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> What a cute photo of Luigi *IF*! Bunnies are so good at making us feel better. A few bunny cuddles and kisses do a world of good.



Agree... I feel so happy when I get bunny kisses. No matter how upset I am bunny kisses always make me smile.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> cute avatar!  please keep us updated on how you are feeling!  Klonopin is great- many ppl I see are on it. I know many of us were worried- glad to see you back on the boards!
> 
> Chester is doing SO much better!  Poor guy underwent surgery and a stomach blockage all in the time span of a month and a half!  Poor little man is bad luck prone
> 
> I just got the Burberry gold ipod/phone case   It retailed for 165- I got it for 30!!!!



That's good to hear *bella,* hope the bills weren't too much. You mentioned that he had insurance? I was thinking about getting it for Shadow. Sounds like a good idea. If we humans have health insurance why not our pets?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi Bella, I read about Chester.  Has the mass in his stomach improved?  Poor thing !
> I am hoping  he will be ok.
> 
> I have been a little better last couple of weeks so I hope it means I am getting better. My thyroid is still at same level and have thyroiditis or subclinical hyperthyroid . Gastro symptoms are a little better also.  I think my thyroid has thrown my whole bodies immunity offbalance.  I have had every infection and pain you can think of in last few months.   I went to a psych doc at duke and she prescriped klonopin and ssri to help with the nervousness that comes with thyroid and the stress from being so sick. The ssri class of drugs does not react well with my body so I now have iprimine sp? I have to pick up and try.  The klonopin helps a lot with the stress and nervousness. I just hate to have to take it everyday since it can be addicting. I have lost a lot of weight though about 17lbs. It is scary but I needed to lose weight I just hope it does not keep coming off.



Oops I missed your message. I hope you're getting better too. I've been praying for you every night. I don't really know the stuff you're talking about (I'll leave interpreting that to the doctors and healthcare professionals reading this ) but it must not be fun being on so much meds. 17lbs is a lot of weight. I would definitely ask the doctor if you're worried about the continued weight loss.


----------



## omgblonde

ShimmaPuff said:


> I was smitten with such an intense affinity for a stuffed bunny I saw on TV that I started an entire thread about it in the General Advice Forum.
> 
> This photo is not the actual Princess Pom Pom, but since it is one of her batch-mates, it is just an accurate representation as if it were she herself.
> 
> Link to thread:
> Can you help me find a plush rabbit like Rev Run and Justine have?


Aww that one is SO cute! I used to have a similar one when I was young called Rosie! But it's playsuit thing was floral & it was white!


----------



## omgblonde

Heyyyy IF!! Where have you been? That picture of you & Luigi is so cute. Hope you start to feel 100% better soon!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Luigi is so cool. Bunnies have a way of just knowing when we're upset or feeling unwell. That's another reason why I wish Evander was here with me right now. When my grandfather died he knew I was upset, so he actually let me hold him! 

The thyroid is a really complex gland. My mom went through a lot of issues with her thyroid in the past, and she will have to monitor her hormone levels for the rest of her life. I really hope things get under control soon - we're thinking of you! 

I shadowed a doc in a cancer clinic today. It was pretty interesting, although I did have to see him deliver a bunch of bad news.


----------



## killerstrawbery

awwww, i didnt realize so many people love bunnies like i do! hehe

herez my baby bunny princess


----------



## bellapsyd

^ sooo cute!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> cute avatar! please keep us updated on how you are feeling! Klonopin is great- many ppl I see are on it. I know many of us were worried- glad to see you back on the boards!
> 
> Chester is doing SO much better! Poor guy underwent surgery and a stomach blockage all in the time span of a month and a half! Poor little man is bad luck prone
> 
> I just got the Burberry gold ipod/phone case  It retailed for 165- I got it for 30!!!!


 

I am happy to hear he is ok. He has been through a lot! How did he do with surgery?  Was it for the mass?  

The burberry case sounds like a good deal.  I want one


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Oops I missed your message. I hope you're getting better too. I've been praying for you every night. I don't really know the stuff you're talking about (I'll leave interpreting that to the doctors and healthcare professionals reading this ) but it must not be fun being on so much meds. 17lbs is a lot of weight. I would definitely ask the doctor if you're worried about the continued weight loss.


 

Thanks Kav! It means a lot to me that you were thinking of me. I feel so skinny now and have had to get more clothes.  I am going to tons of docs so if something is really wrong they should be able to find out.  The weight part is very worrisome.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Heyyyy IF!! Where have you been? That picture of you & Luigi is so cute. Hope you start to feel 100% better soon!


 

Thank you. I have been in NC.  I have not had much energy to get on the PC but been feeling a little better with meds so I can get on PC and get out more.   I saw the pic of honey and his new outfit .  That was so adorable.  I am sure he did not think that though lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Aw Luigi is so cool. Bunnies have a way of just knowing when we're upset or feeling unwell. That's another reason why I wish Evander was here with me right now. When my grandfather died he knew I was upset, so he actually let me hold him!
> 
> The thyroid is a really complex gland. My mom went through a lot of issues with her thyroid in the past, and she will have to monitor her hormone levels for the rest of her life. I really hope things get under control soon - we're thinking of you!
> 
> I shadowed a doc in a cancer clinic today. It was pretty interesting, although I did have to see him deliver a bunch of bad news.


 

awww that was sweet of evander.  I think single bunnies bond with us like other rabbits and are in tune with how we feel.   

You are right about thyroid.  I never knew how many systems of your body it can affect or how serious it was.  I remember in the past my doc saying your thyroid leverl is borderline and I was like whatever.  I did not really understand about how much it regulates everything from metabolism to every organ in your body.

I bet that was interesting to shadow the cancer doc. All of this going on  makes me want to go back to school for something in medicine.  It just seems so interesting to me how the body works.   I am going to hematologist tomorrow to further check out some blood work from primary doc so hoping that goes ok .


----------



## girlvintage

aw princess is so cute!!

hi IF -- luigi is adorable! i'm in love with the bag he's sitting in as well! lol!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Italian Fashion, I am very sorry that you have to take pills. I take roughly nine squillion of them every day myself, for a long list of utterly fascinating conditions and diseases.

I believe that your bunny will help you get better. In fact, the reason that I acted on my inexplicable and unprecedented desire to obtain a Plush Pet is not only due to the egregious and excessive cuteness of Princess Pom Pom herself, but because I had been increasingly feeling regret that Mr Puff and I are, for reasons both spatial and financial, unable to become pets.

After just the short time that has passed since Princess Pom Pom adopted me, I have noticed a marked decrease in stress (I am not supposed to have any) and a marked increase in general contentment.

The point, and yes, I do have one, is that Science has long since decreed that becoming a pet is beneficial to health, both physical and mental. I now believe that my insistence on obtaining a Plush Pet was the manifestation of a bio-chemical manifesto. It was my body saying, "If you cannot become the pet of a sentient being of another species that requires space and contingency medical funds, then become the the pet of Princess Pom Pom. And do it now."

Your bunny is probably aware of all this, but if you have not done so already, I hope you will consider discussing it all with him, doctors and pills and thyroids oh my! in case he might be worried that you do not understand some of it,  and embrace the pleasant truth that in his own way, he is a plump, fur pill, with continuous time release extra-strength action.

Encourage him, if he does not already do so, to sit on a pillow near your mousepad, and hop into your lap frequently for your petting convenience.  This will cause mysterious but scientific energy improvements to take place, and that is good for him, good for you, and in my opinion, probably good for the universe.

I have been enjoying reading about peoples' bunnies, plush and otherwise. 

Speaking of otherwise, does anyone else watch Max and Ruby? I do not like cartoons, but Max and Ruby is an exception. It is at once very soothing, amusing, and profound.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> awww that was sweet of evander.  I think single bunnies bond with us like other rabbits and are in tune with how we feel.
> 
> You are right about thyroid.  I never knew how many systems of your body it can affect or how serious it was.  I remember in the past my doc saying your thyroid leverl is borderline and I was like whatever.  I did not really understand about how much it regulates everything from metabolism to every organ in your body.
> 
> I bet that was interesting to shadow the cancer doc. All of this going on  makes me want to go back to school for something in medicine.  It just seems so interesting to me how the body works.   I am going to hematologist tomorrow to further check out some blood work from primary doc so hoping that goes ok .




Ironically I was shadowing a hematologist today. It was so interesting and I like the fact that he can build long-term relationships with his patients. However, the 6 years of school beyond medical school is a bit off-putting. 

But definitely continue to cuddle and socialize with Luigi! He's probably doing you so much good! (((Hugs!)))


----------



## gillianna

We gave away 4 of our baby bunnies last night.  One went to my daughter's friend and 3 to the pet store who we bought our first bunny from.  As soon as he got the bunnies he made their cage really nice and put in lots of food and hay.  I think they will get so much attention and know that they will go to good homes.  It was sad and I don't know if it was a good choice to get a bunny and then find out she is pregnant when she has babies a week later.  But she was a rescue bunny that we took from this guy so she needed a good home.  We have two of her bunnies and hope to see if they are boys or girls since the pet shop guy couldn't tell yet.  They are only 7 weeks old but so cute and tame.  They love to be held and will just kiss you and fall asleep.
The mother and 2 babies are still in the same big cage and seem happy and I also have a playpen for them and they do get to run around for a few hours a day.  

One strange thing that happened is I woke up this morning and half the hay was taken out of the litter box and messed all over the cage.  I think the mom bunny might have been trying to put it in her house?   She was a outside bunny and I think her covered house had hay in it and I don't think she had a litter box.  So I  cleaned the cage this  morning and put hay in the house and litter box.  When I used to put paper towels  or a blanket in her house she would push them out of it.  I think she is happy to get rid of the bunnies since she now has her space without them crawling all over her.  She actually is letting me pet her face and hits my hand with her nose when I stop.  This is great since she has not been very friendly.  I think with time she will finally figure out she is safe her and this is her home and she has the 2 baby bunnies to play with and she will mellow out.

IF I hope you continue to feel better with each passing day.  Can I ask you what tests you might have had for your thyroid?  I have thyroid nodules and my insurance turned down me getting the radioactive tests for them.  I need to go back to my doctor to get another ultrasound and blood work and then see what happens.  My one doctor talked about getting fine needle biopsies too.  I take Klonolpin for anxiety and it helps a lot.  I was at a party and there were 5 women who all had thyroid issues and each one of them had anxiety problems from mild to severe.  So I wonder if my anxiety for years can be related to my thyroid????   I hope you are feeling well today.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ShimmaPuff said:


> Italian Fashion, I am very sorry that you have to take pills. I take roughly nine squillion of them every day myself, for a long list of utterly fascinating conditions and diseases.
> 
> I believe that your bunny will help you get better. In fact, the reason that I acted on my inexplicable and unprecedented desire to obtain a Plush Pet is not only due to the egregious and excessive cuteness of Princess Pom Pom herself, but because I had been increasingly feeling regret that Mr Puff and I are, for reasons both spatial and financial, unable to become pets.
> 
> After just the short time that has passed since Princess Pom Pom adopted me, I have noticed a marked decrease in stress (I am not supposed to have any) and a marked increase in general contentment.
> 
> The point, and yes, I do have one, is that Science has long since decreed that becoming a pet is beneficial to health, both physical and mental. I now believe that my insistence on obtaining a Plush Pet was the manifestation of a bio-chemical manifesto. It was my body saying, "If you cannot become the pet of a sentient being of another species that requires space and contingency medical funds, then become the the pet of Princess Pom Pom. And do it now."
> 
> Your bunny is probably aware of all this, but if you have not done so already, I hope you will consider discussing it all with him, doctors and pills and thyroids oh my! in case he might be worried that you do not understand some of it, and embrace the pleasant truth that in his own way, he is a plump, fur pill, with continuous time release extra-strength action.
> 
> Encourage him, if he does not already do so, to sit on a pillow near your mousepad, and hop into your lap frequently for your petting convenience. This will cause mysterious but scientific energy improvements to take place, and that is good for him, good for you, and in my opinion, probably good for the universe.
> 
> I have been enjoying reading about peoples' bunnies, plush and otherwise.
> 
> Speaking of otherwise, does anyone else watch Max and Ruby? I do not like cartoons, but Max and Ruby is an exception. It is at once very soothing, amusing, and profound.


 

Yes  I hate to take pills of any kind since they seem to help the problem but so many have effects ranging from dependence to long term effects on other parts of your body but if you need them you do not have much choice but to suffer or take a risk on the side effects . Luigi is a big help in getting my mind off of pains and problems. Feeling a bunny lying right up against you sniffing your face and licking it is one of the best things in the world to encourage you to get better. You know someone is depending on you and wanting you to get well. 

I am happy to hear your plush bunny makes you happy and is a good substitute for you at the moment. .


----------



## ItalianFashion

gillianna said:


> We gave away 4 of our baby bunnies last night. One went to my daughter's friend and 3 to the pet store who we bought our first bunny from. As soon as he got the bunnies he made their cage really nice and put in lots of food and hay. I think they will get so much attention and know that they will go to good homes. It was sad and I don't know if it was a good choice to get a bunny and then find out she is pregnant when she has babies a week later. But she was a rescue bunny that we took from this guy so she needed a good home. We have two of her bunnies and hope to see if they are boys or girls since the pet shop guy couldn't tell yet. They are only 7 weeks old but so cute and tame. They love to be held and will just kiss you and fall asleep.
> The mother and 2 babies are still in the same big cage and seem happy and I also have a playpen for them and they do get to run around for a few hours a day.
> 
> One strange thing that happened is I woke up this morning and half the hay was taken out of the litter box and messed all over the cage. I think the mom bunny might have been trying to put it in her house? She was a outside bunny and I think her covered house had hay in it and I don't think she had a litter box. So I cleaned the cage this morning and put hay in the house and litter box. When I used to put paper towels or a blanket in her house she would push them out of it. I think she is happy to get rid of the bunnies since she now has her space without them crawling all over her. She actually is letting me pet her face and hits my hand with her nose when I stop. This is great since she has not been very friendly. I think with time she will finally figure out she is safe her and this is her home and she has the 2 baby bunnies to play with and she will mellow out.
> 
> IF I hope you continue to feel better with each passing day. Can I ask you what tests you might have had for your thyroid? I have thyroid nodules and my insurance turned down me getting the radioactive tests for them. I need to go back to my doctor to get another ultrasound and blood work and then see what happens. My one doctor talked about getting fine needle biopsies too. I take Klonolpin for anxiety and it helps a lot. I was at a party and there were 5 women who all had thyroid issues and each one of them had anxiety problems from mild to severe. So I wonder if my anxiety for years can be related to my thyroid???? I hope you are feeling well today.


 


Hi Gilliana I think your bunny is coming around.  If she nudges your hand that menas she definitely ejoys the petting. I am glad you rescued her .   I know its a hard thing to try to find homes for unexpected babies.  I probably would not have put them back in  the pet shop but I know from first hand experience how hard it is to find homes for babies. Hopefully someone will take them to a loving home. .  I also rescued two guinea pigs years before from a rescue in VA.  This lady had 100s in her home that peta had rescued from a shed in someones yard. They were  all loose without water and food and she was even operating on them herself before this lady ageed to take them and find them homes.  She accidently gave me a pregnant female and I could not return the babies to her with so much on her plate already.  I had to find homes and it took forever.  I had about 9 guineas to care for then! It was very rough for a few months trying to take care of all of them and find them homes. I was not in a good financial situation. 

I started out with a thyroid ultraound which showed an enlarged thyroid and thyroiditis and prominent blood flow.  My thyroid blood worrk was tsh .5 t3 1.12 and t4 2.6.  All normal except slightly low tsh.  The endo doc told me that this is typical of thyroiditis.  She said it may be even subclinical hyper since my tsh # is hyper but not extremely.  My TSH was 1.12 a yr ago when I had it checked after miscarriage.  She does not think it could cause many symptoms but several other docs disagree.  She ran tpo and tsi antibodies tests which were normal.  Now she says just follow up with her in DEC.  They will then see if my tsh level has normalized or gone hypo which it usually will before thyroiditis resolves in about a yr - 18 months.  If it goes more hyper then they have probably caught me in the early stages of the disease she said.      I have family members with graves and hyper so I hope not.

My gastro doc thinks this is all thyroid I started with racing heart and palps sweating on hands and feet dirreah and tremors.  It felt like a panic attack about 20 of 24 hours of the day.  He did a radioactive uptake test which showed 12.9 at 5 hours normal runs to 15  and 22.9 at 24 hours and normal runs to 24 at this time frame .  So I am high normal on this which is more hyper.  So, this means until its out of this range I cannot get thyroid meds.  

I went to psych doc because I could not deal with this 24/7 and she gave me klonopin.  It cut back the severe anxiety and nervousness and tremors.  It even helps my body temp stay better regulated. 

If you have nodules you need to find another doc who is willing to do more tests.  Sometimes nodules need to biopsied for cancer depending on if they are hot or cold nodules. I am 100% sure your anxiety is coming from thyroid if you have nodules.  Even if blood work is in normal range I think thyroid inflammation affects the thyroid hormones circulating in your blood.   What are your blood work results?  You can pm me if you would like


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> aw princess is so cute!!
> 
> hi IF -- luigi is adorable! i'm in love with the bag he's sitting in as well! lol!


 

Hi girl vintage.  Thank you.  I actually may be getting rid of that bag sadly.  I had it on ebay a while back and a lady has been calling me to buy it since I never put it back up on ebay.  Luigi would rather eat the bag.  I had a hard time keeping him from biting it for that pic.


----------



## bellapsyd

ShimmaPuff- your posts make me smile!

Gilliana- seems your girl is definitely coming around.  Be careful with the babies in the same pale- rabbits begin to mate early- so take them to a vet soon to sex them and neuter/spay. Thank you for rescuing her.

IF- it's hard to sell on ebay lately- I have had the same belen echandia bag listed for months and no bites..I lowered it to 25% of retail price even!  I need it to s ell i n order to pay of the 1,200 I have accumulated in vet bills regarding Chester over the past 2 months!


----------



## omgblonde

Killerstrawberry - awww, what a cute bunny! welcome to the thread! 

IF - ooh you are back in NC! Are you glad to be home? That's good your seeing a lot of dr's, I hope they figure it all out soon! &  LOL your right, Honey totally didn't agree.. he hated the dress!!

Gillianna - Yay, it sounds like she's bonding with you! Honey always nudges me when I stop petting him.. he's so bossy lol.


----------



## colleendds

this is my bunny Tigger







He's my baby BUT he isn't allowed near my bags. He can't resist taking a bite!


----------



## omgblonde

omg he looks like a little fluffy toy!! soooo cute!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi is a big help in getting my mind off of pains and problems. Feeling a bunny lying right up against you sniffing your face and licking it is one of the best things in the world to encourage you to get better. You know someone is depending on you and wanting you to get well.



Hi *IF*- Good to see you are back! I love your new avatar pic of Luigi! I agree that bunnies make us feel better. I adopted Oh-Oh shortly after my mom passed away. Even he was new with me, but he knows that I was in emotional pain and he let me cuddle him and gave me lots of kisses. 
He kept my grave in check. Bunny kisses are wonderful med. It&#8217;s great that you are back in NC and you been getting the care you need and be close to family. 

*Killerstrawbery*- aw! Too cute! 

*Gillianna*- Please have the baby bunnies sexed and fixed very soon! Males can become sexually mature as early as ten weeks! You should also call the pet store that you give away the 3 baby bunnies, to make sure the store separate them and have the bunnies fixed, so someone else doesn&#8217;t end with a pregnant female like what you went through. Most pet stores are not likely to want to fix them, b/c fixed them takes money and the more baby bunnies means more sale and equals to profit. Please do all you can to preven more baby bunnies. All the shelters are full with bunnies without a family. 

*Bella*- Didn&#8217;t you mention you have insurance for Chester? Did the insurance cover any of the vet bill? 

*Colleendds*- aw Tigger is a cutie!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yes.  Not much.  My first bill was $598 and they gave me $163 back!  Haven't submitted this claim yet.  I complained a lot at first, but then I thought: "Hey, it's 43 dollars more than I would have had" (120 is the annual cost of the insurance and that was my first time using it).


----------



## omgblonde

I can't stop watching it! Soooo cute!


----------



## pond23

^^^ That is too cute, *omgblonde*!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> I can't stop watching it! Soooo cute!



Aw what a cutie!!! Did you know that all animals (with the exception of adult humans) can swallow and breathe at the same time?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ interesting fact!


----------



## colleendds

that little gif bun looks kind of like tigger


----------



## bellapsyd

^ sooo cute!


----------



## pond23

colleendds said:


> that little gif bun looks kind of like tigger


 
^^^Tigger is such an adorable sweetheart *colleendds*! He's like my bunnies. They like to chew everything in sight.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Aw what a cutie!!! *Did you know that all animals (with the exception of adult humans) can swallow and breathe at the same time*?


 
^^^ That's so interesting Jelly! I had never heard that before.


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> I can't stop watching it! Soooo cute!



thats soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Aw what a cutie!!! Did you know that all animals (with the exception of adult humans) can swallow and breathe at the same time?


LOL I've so just spent 5 minutes trying to swallow & breathe at once! Can't do it!


----------



## omgblonde

colleendds said:


> that little gif bun looks kind of like tigger


Aww it so does! What a cutie!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Hey gals! I'm looking into getting another bunny soon!  I had my baby bunny Gus for about 6 years. He recently passed away.  He was a rescue, and the vet estimated that he was around 5 or 6 years old when we got him, so he had a long life.  He was the sweetest little thing, and just loved people.  

I'm now unsure of where to get a bunny from. I'd like to stay away from pet stores. Last time, Gus just sort of fell into our laps. I found him by accident online, and his story made me NEED him.  And, I think he needed me too.  This time, I'd like a baby if that's possible.   I'm also a teacher, so I would probably be bringing the bunny with me to class once or twice a week. 

So... I guess my question is this... where can I get a baby bunny from BESIDES a pet store?


----------



## ItalianFashion

PrettyInPink said:


> Hey gals! I'm looking into getting another bunny soon! I had my baby bunny Gus for about 6 years. He recently passed away.  He was a rescue, and the vet estimated that he was around 5 or 6 years old when we got him, so he had a long life. He was the sweetest little thing, and just loved people.
> 
> I'm now unsure of where to get a bunny from. I'd like to stay away from pet stores. Last time, Gus just sort of fell into our laps. I found him by accident online, and his story made me NEED him. And, I think he needed me too. This time, I'd like a baby if that's possible. I'm also a teacher, so I would probably be bringing the bunny with me to class once or twice a week.
> 
> So... I guess my question is this... where can I get a baby bunny from BESIDES a pet store?


 

Hi look online for bunny or rabbit rescues in your area.  I found this is Michigan I am sorry about Gus passing away.  I am sure he had a good life and is happy you rescued him.

http://www.michiganrabbitrescue.org/adoptable.htm

http://www.rabbitsanctuary.org/index.php
http://www.rabbithaven.org/BunnyLinks/Shelters_Rescues/StateListings.htm


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ShimmaPuff- your posts make me smile!
> 
> Gilliana- seems your girl is definitely coming around. Be careful with the babies in the same pale- rabbits begin to mate early- so take them to a vet soon to sex them and neuter/spay. Thank you for rescuing her.
> 
> IF- it's hard to sell on ebay lately- I have had the same belen echandia bag listed for months and no bites..I lowered it to 25% of retail price even! I need it to s ell i n order to pay of the 1,200 I have accumulated in vet bills regarding Chester over the past 2 months!


 

I saw the bag Bella.  That is weird no one has grabbed it.  That is one of the best BE bags.  The color is gorgeous.  Maybe becuase its going into fall and people want dark colors.  I can only sell pink in late spring and summer .


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Hi *IF*- Good to see you are back! I love your new avatar pic of Luigi! I agree that bunnies make us feel better. I adopted Oh-Oh shortly after my mom passed away. Even he was new with me, but he knows that I was in emotional pain and he let me cuddle him and gave me lots of kisses.
> He kept my grave in check. Bunny kisses are wonderful med. Its great that you are back in NC and you been getting the care you need and be close to family.
> 
> *Killerstrawbery*- aw! Too cute!
> 
> *Gillianna*- Please have the baby bunnies sexed and fixed very soon! Males can become sexually mature as early as ten weeks! You should also call the pet store that you give away the 3 baby bunnies, to make sure the store separate them and have the bunnies fixed, so someone else doesnt end with a pregnant female like what you went through. Most pet stores are not likely to want to fix them, b/c fixed them takes money and the more baby bunnies means more sale and equals to profit. Please do all you can to preven more baby bunnies. All the shelters are full with bunnies without a family.
> 
> *Bella*- Didnt you mention you have insurance for Chester? Did the insurance cover any of the vet bill?
> 
> *Colleendds*- aw Tigger is a cutie!


 

Thanks em!  How have the bunnies been?


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Aw what a cutie!!! Did you know that all animals (with the exception of adult humans) can swallow and breathe at the same time?


 

interesting never knew that.   Maybe thtas how he honks and eats at the same time lol.   

The cancer doc was so nice that I went to.  He tested my WBC in his office and came back in 5 min.  I never knew they could do that in office.  Luckily it went back to high normal for the first time in a very long time. He is running a fewmore tests to look at the kind of WBC. but he thinks its ok. The office was very depressing.  Everyone was so sick in wheelchairs and most very old. They had sad country music playing the background so that did not help.


----------



## jellybebe

Ohhh Bella you're selling that SO fuschia BE bag? The heart-shaped one?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yup!  I wanted 450 for it (retails 565 plus customs taxes, shipping, etc), but lowered it significantly (299)!  No biters!  I hate to drop it another hundred, but I'm desperate.  I've bought too much lately (2 new pairs of lanvins!)

PrettyinPink- make sure the kids don't poke at the bunny!  I actually am not sure if a baby would be best.  Sometimes an older bunny (1 or 2 yrs old) is calmer and more willing to tolerate children.  The best part of going through a shelter?  They tell you ahead of time if the bunny is child friendly!


----------



## gillianna

We took the two bunnies we kept to the guy we got the mother bunny from and found out one is a boy and the other a girl.  They are now 7 weeks and 4 days old and I will be keeping th male in the playpen until I get another cage.  I will get them all fixed but  need to contact the Humane Society and places like that which offer the service.   The regular vets do NOT want to deal with small bunnies.  So this is a pain.  What ages can the baby bunnies get fixed?  

The pet store we gave the rabbits to is very good.  It is a small family owned store and they kind of take in animals too.  I have seen people drop off animals to them and they take very good care of the animals.  We bought our first bunny from them and they kind of spoil the pets so I know the bunnies will go to a good home.  He will not sell them to be snake food.  We are going to stop in next week and see if any sold and how they are doing.  

A question I would like to ask is that I awoke again today to a cage that was totally trashed.  Mother bunny took most of the hay and stuff out of the litter box and put it all over the cage floor.  It also got all over the carpet too.  I am not sure why she is doing this???   The cage is clean/the litter box is changed once or twice a day.  She has toys, she has the two baby bunnies with her at night and she kisses them to clean them.  She seems very happy with some space.  I don't know if she is having a problem with having a litter box (since she was a outside bunny) but she used the litter box all the time after she had the babies.  Or is this her way of dealing with knowing that 4 bunnies are missing?   Any thoughts on what to do?  I would hate to have her trash her cage every day.  I thought of keeping the two baby bunnies away from her tonight and see if anything happens????  She likes being with them, they chase each other around the family room and play together.  They lay down next to each other and eat together.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ may I ask what is on the floor of the current cage normally? (wire, carpet, wood, e tc.)

*baby bunnies can be fixed around 3 months of age I think (at least that is the preferred wait)


----------



## em821

*PrettyInPink*- Im so sorry that you lost Gus. I hope you find comfort in knowing that because of you she had many years of good and joyful life and what it feels to have a caring family! 
Local rabbit rescue shelters are the best places to adopt a bunny! Those links from IF should give you lots of rabbits to choice from! I second what Bella said, baby bunny is not the best choice. As you already know with Gus, rabbits can live a long life, so adopting a 1~2 years old will still give you a long time together! Most volunteers at rescue shelters are very helpful with selecting the bunny with the right personality that will pair well with you!


----------



## em821

*Gillianna*- You will have to find vets that are specialize in exotic animals. It would be great if your local shelters can recommend vets that they frequent use for the bunnies! And it's good to find a vet b/f any emergency. 

The mother rabbit can be spayed as soon as the babies are weaned. Males can be neutered as soon as the testicles descend and females after about four months. If it's hormone related (most likely), then after the mother-bunny is spayed she should gradually stop trashing the cage! 

Maybe you are cleaning their cage too often? Maybe its a way for her to declaring that the cage is her private property? Was the mother bunny digging in the litter box that caused most of the hay and litter to come out of the box? Some bunnies just love to dig more than others (its a natural instinct like burrowing and chewing). If so, youll simply have to work with her, teach her digging in the litter box is not acceptable (clip you hands, make noises...etc) and give her a pile of old carpeting (make sure she doesnt eat it!), paperetc as an alternative. 

Anther solution is to get a 2nd litter box thats the same as the first so the 2 can be stacked together. Fill the first box with litter (ie. care fresh), then drill holes (thats big enough to allow urine to drain to the 1st box) in the 2nd litter box and stack that one on top of the first one. Use a basket to stuff hey and hang that over or next to the litter box. Sorry, I know I didn't explain it very well. Ill try to see if I can find a pic.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I'm interested in this litter box contraption!


----------



## em821

^I thought I have seen a photo of the duo litter box set-up, but I can't find it anywhere. But I find a better description @: http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-2/litter-diggers.html

*"For Litter Diggers *
*Marinell Harriman*

Roberta Glazier of New Jersey shares an idea for keeping litter in the box. Her mini-lop with huge back feet could kick the litter all the way across the room. Her solution was to drill small holes in th bottom of a second litterbox with plenty of holes in the corners and not too small. Then the first litterbox was put inside the second.The urine could run through the holes to the litter below, but bunny could not get into the litter. This got bunny through the "teenage bunny months" before she was spayed. She no longer needs the second litterbox, Roberta reports. Other solutions to the litter digger problem is to make or purchase a wire rack that sits inside the litterbox or convert to the large hay tub."


----------



## pond23

em821 said:


> *Anther solution is to get a 2nd litter box thats the same as the first so the 2 can be stacked together. Fill the first box with litter (ie. care fresh), then drill holes (thats big enough to allow urine to drain to the 1st box) in the 2nd litter box and stack that one on top of the first one. Use a basket to stuff hey and hang that over or next to the litter box. Sorry, I know I didn't explain it very well. Ill try to see if I can find a pic*.


 
^^^ *Em *- I'm definitely interested in this litter box contraption too! Please post pics if you can. I'm going to tell my sister about this so that we can try to build one.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Thank you all for your help! I was so upset when Gus passed away. He was a mini-Lop.  Any ideas as to what breeds are best with children?


----------



## bellapsyd

*personally I think lops are more laid back than upright eared bunnies.  Older bunnies also tend to be more laid back.  Your best bet is a shelter/organization that knows each bunnies personality intimately and can tell you.  Try your local house rabbit society chapter (www.rabbit.org) and also (www.petfinder.com) will list shelters in your area as well.  These types of places have one goal: matching you with the best fit bunny so that the bunny has a forever home and won't be out again.  So they will 100% work with you and your desires.  If they don't have the bunny for you, they will network and outreach until one that they feel is a best fit for you is found. I would completely trust in shelters and HRS organizations.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ItalianFashion said:


> ...The office was very depressing.  Everyone was so sick in wheelchairs and most very old. They had sad country music playing the background so that did not help.


 Sounds like a typical afternoon at the hematologist's! 

When life plops you into the middle of such sets, I think you have to channel your inner Truman show and think of them as exactly that - sets - - and reject the depressing aspects and embrace the absurd, which you will quickly find is much plumper and more abundant.

Strike up a conversation with the closest ancient being, or pick one at random or out of appreciation for their remarkable fashion choices.

It is a win-win situation. Either they will turn out to be an interesting person with stories to tell and wise things to say, or they will make no sense at all, and you can sit there and exchange non-sequiturs and try not to dissolve into a fit of helpless giggles until one or both of you are summoned to the inner chambers...


----------



## caruava

PrettyInPink said:


> Thank you all for your help! I was so upset when Gus passed away. He was a mini-Lop.  Any ideas as to what breeds are best with children?



Mini lops in my opinion. I did a lot of research (not that's I'm an expert ush before I got Shadow. They're the most laid back as *bella* said. Love being picked up, very affectionate etc. I have one.

Last night I slept in a different room and I have got absolutely no idea how Shadow managed to open up his hutch on his own but he did. He usually sleeps with me in the room but I slept in a different room for the first time last night cos I spilled some water on my bed and had to wait for it to dry. I went to the toilet around 345am and he heard me cos I heard him get all excited and was running about in the hutch. Then at 4am he managed to get out and was scratching at my door. When I opened it he ran to me for cuddles and gave me heaps of kisses.


----------



## caruava

colleendds said:


> this is my bunny Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my baby BUT he isn't allowed near my bags. He can't resist taking a bite!



SO fluffy!!!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I can't stop watching it! Soooo cute!



That is the cutest thing ever... I love it when bunnies twitch their noses.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks Kav! It means a lot to me that you were thinking of me. I feel so skinny now and have had to get more clothes.  I am going to tons of docs so if something is really wrong they should be able to find out.  The weight part is very worrisome.



Well look at it this way, clothes shopping is fun.  It's so so good to hear back from you. You were gone for a long time. Considering most of us who are here everyday. Do keep us updated, and if you can don't disappear for too long again (if you can help it of course).


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^^^ *Em *- I'm definitely interested in this litter box contraption too! Please post pics if you can. I'm going to tell my sister about this so that we can try to build one.



Agree, sound like a great idea. I just use ice-cream tubs and cut a corner out. I'm lucky not to have litter all over the place. My other 2 buns would burrow through litter all the time! So frustrating.


----------



## girlvintage

colleendds said:


> this is my bunny Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my baby BUT he isn't allowed near my bags. He can't resist taking a bite!



cutie!! i always wanted a lop but our area never has any for sale.. he kinda looks like binky though with their markings! =)


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Mini lops in my opinion. I did a lot of research (not that's I'm an expert ush before I got Shadow. They're the most laid back as *bella* said. Love being picked up, very affectionate etc. I have one.
> 
> Last night I slept in a different room and I have got absolutely no idea how Shadow managed to open up his hutch on his own but he did. He usually sleeps with me in the room but I slept in a different room for the first time last night cos I spilled some water on my bed and had to wait for it to dry. I went to the toilet around 345am and he heard me cos I heard him get all excited and was running about in the hutch. Then at 4am he managed to get out and was scratching at my door. When I opened it he ran to me for cuddles and gave me heaps of kisses.




Oh that is sooooo cute! Kav, when are you going to give up that hutch already?


----------



## gillianna

Thanks for the litter box idea.  I think I will try it.  I think my bunny might just be one who likes to dig.  She was a outdoor bunny and had a cage, shed, large gated areas and I am kind of sure no litter box.  She has a nice indoor cage with wire floor but I put tiles on top of the wires and some cardboard.  Her house has a large straw mat.  I do feel the metal bottom of any cage can't be good for tiny bunny feet.  She does have the run of most of the house (supervised).  She does not dig in carpet.  She is so funny to watch.  We just put wood floor upstairs and she runs up the carpet steps and then slides on the wood and runs down the other steps that lead to the family room.  It amazes me how she checked out the house in such little time and knows all the hiding places in each room.  Under the bed in the middle is one place where she knows you can't reach her.  She just lays in that happy way and chills out.  The two baby bunnies follow her around like a parade but they are really snuggle bunnies and love to be held and will kiss you and fall asleep in your arms.  They also like to lay in bed with a baby blanket wrapped around them.  

I loved the story about Shadow looking for you.  I hope some day mother bunny will feel so loved that she will come to us freely.  She is still a bit timid but warms up and then nudges you and runs away.  Our old bunny used to love to jump on your lap (when you least expected it) and would want to be petted and then he would fall asleep.  

My daughter showed me a video on you tube.  I don't have the link.  It is two bunnies that watch TV and make funny comments.  I think the name of it is RabbitBites.    It has two bunnies named Buns and ChouChou.  I think if you type in BunsandChouchou it comes up.  If someone can pull it up it will make you laugh.   www.youtube.com
Hope everyone is doing OK today.  My project for today is to clean out the kids and my closets.  I need to pack the summer clothes and get all the winter stuff out.  I am so sad that summer is over.


----------



## omgblonde

Somebunny peed on my bed today  all over his fluffy pink blanket that Jelly got him! I think he was fed up of me taking pictures of him & peed so I'd let him go back to sleep LOL ush:


----------



## bellapsyd

speaking of the blanket jelly got him....what does everyone think about another bunny RAOK?  I'm thinking gifts can be sent in  December- it'll be good for Jelly (back at home with Evander).

Gilliana- I am positive your mommy bunny will warm up to you- it's actually a huge sign if she lets you pet her at all   My Sarafina is the same way you describe your bunny. When she wants to be pet, she lets me know and puts her head down and nudges me.  Otherwise she runs off!  But I know she knows she is safe and loved here - I've had her almost a year- I adopted her after my Frankie passed.

Jelly- weren't you expecting a new LV?  Pictures!


----------



## pond23

*Kav *- Is that your Birkin in your avatar? Maybe you've posted about it already, but my memory has been failing me lately due to stress, so I don't remember. LOL! What color and type of leather is it? It's gorgeous!


----------



## omgblonde

That's so weird I was thinking about another Bunny RAOK last night! I'm totally up for it!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> speaking of the blanket jelly got him....what does everyone think about another bunny RAOK?  I'm thinking gifts can be sent in  December- it'll be good for Jelly (back at home with Evander).
> 
> Gilliana- I am positive your mommy bunny will warm up to you- it's actually a huge sign if she lets you pet her at all   My Sarafina is the same way you describe your bunny. When she wants to be pet, she lets me know and puts her head down and nudges me.  Otherwise she runs off!  But I know she knows she is safe and loved here - I've had her almost a year- I adopted her after my Frankie passed.
> 
> Jelly- weren't you expecting a new LV?  Pictures!



There was a problem with FedEx so I got fed up with having it sent and got my bf to pick it up instead. He's coming to visit in a week, so I will have pics then! Can't wait! I've been so lame with bags lately, I didn't get to bring all my favourites and I can't shop here. 

Another bunny RAOK might be fun, but I seriously won't have any time until Dec. Plus the pet stores are lame here. Hopefully we get a few more people this time!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Oh that is sooooo cute! Kav, when are you going to give up that hutch already?



Not going to give it up yet... ush: He'll still sleep in it at night. He's been destroying my mattress when I'm not watching him even though he has heaps of other stuff to entertain himself with. Actually just designed a 2 metre high 'condo' for him. Will post update pictures. I'm getting special brackets made up for wheels so I can move it around the place. So he can play in it during the day and roam the house when I'm home at night.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> There was a problem with FedEx so I got fed up with having it sent and got my bf to pick it up instead. He's coming to visit in a week, so I will have pics then! Can't wait! I've been so lame with bags lately, I didn't get to bring all my favourites and I can't shop here.
> 
> Another bunny RAOK might be fun, but I seriously won't have any time until Dec. Plus the pet stores are lame here. Hopefully we get a few more people this time!



An RAOK would be great! Though whoever gets me would be shafted cos bunny toys here are TERRIBLE. No range at all...


----------



## gillianna

Just a cute story my daughter told me about the baby bunny her friend got from us a week ago.  Baby bunny is 8 weeks old.  It went to a nice home.  They have a very small dog who had puppies this past spring (they did not keep any puppies).  Well it seems like mother dog and baby bunny have become best friends.  The dog cries for the bunny to be let out of her cage.  They stay together.....they lick each other, cuddle next to each other and run after each other.  Her friend said the bunny went in another room and the dog ran and got her and carried her and put her in the dog bed. They seem to like to sleep next to each other while the family is watching TV.  They are always together.
My daughter was so upset that the bunny was going to be lonely since they only took one and now it seems like she is getting more attention than her mother bunny gave her.  Is is possible for the dog to think she is a puppy?  I just thought it was cute that they bonded.  I guess this bunny will be spoiled by the little girl, her family and the dog.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly cannot wait to see your new LV!

Kav, That is so cute he escaped to come see you.  He was lonely! Whenever I get settled I need to get a hutch or cage for Luigi.  He could dig his food out in the cage instead of all over the floor.

I was thinking about another RAOK the otherday when I went to the store and saw a lot of cute bunny things.


----------



## pond23

gillianna said:


> Just a cute story my daughter told me about the baby bunny her friend got from us a week ago. Baby bunny is 8 weeks old. It went to a nice home. They have a very small dog who had puppies this past spring (they did not keep any puppies). Well it seems like mother dog and baby bunny have become best friends. The dog cries for the bunny to be let out of her cage. They stay together.....they lick each other, cuddle next to each other and run after each other. Her friend said the bunny went in another room and the dog ran and got her and carried her and put her in the dog bed. They seem to like to sleep next to each other while the family is watching TV. They are always together.
> My daughter was so upset that the bunny was going to be lonely since they only took one and now it seems like she is getting more attention than her mother bunny gave her. Is is possible for the dog to think she is a puppy? I just thought it was cute that they bonded. I guess this bunny will be spoiled by the little girl, her family and the dog.


 
^^^ That is such a cute story *gilliana*! I wish that we could see photos of the dog and the baby bunny's hanging out together and cuddling.


----------



## gillianna

My son and I went in to the pet store to see if any of the 3 baby bunnies they took from us found homes.  One of the girls who worked there said that they just were picked up about a hour before we got there.  A family came in the other day with 3 boys and each boy got a bunny so all the 3 bunnies will stay together and grow up with each other.  They knew about bunnies ( must of had them in the past) so this made us happy.  The girl said she fell in love with the bunnies and how everyone in the  store loved them.  The bunny my daughter gave her friend is here today for a play date with our 3 bunnies.  The girls are playing with the bunnies in the barbie dollhouse......too cute.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Such great stories Gilliana!  I think the dog does believe it is a puppy.  That is wonderful they like each other so much .  Looks like he will have plenty of attention.  I am glad all of the bunnies were bought together so they can grown up together and not be lonely.  Seems everything worked out wonderfully!


----------



## caruava

gillianna said:


> My son and I went in to the pet store to see if any of the 3 baby bunnies they took from us found homes.  One of the girls who worked there said that they just were picked up about a hour before we got there.  A family came in the other day with 3 boys and each boy got a bunny so all the 3 bunnies will stay together and grow up with each other.  They knew about bunnies ( must of had them in the past) so this made us happy.  The girl said she fell in love with the bunnies and how everyone in the  store loved them.  The bunny my daughter gave her friend is here today for a play date with our 3 bunnies.  The girls are playing with the bunnies in the barbie dollhouse......too cute.



Awwww... that's so sweet.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Jelly cannot wait to see your new LV!
> 
> Kav, That is so cute he escaped to come see you.  He was lonely! Whenever I get settled I need to get a hutch or cage for Luigi.  He could dig his food out in the cage instead of all over the floor.
> 
> I was thinking about another RAOK the otherday when I went to the store and saw a lot of cute bunny things.



Oooo... I missed that! Can't wait to see the LV *jelly*! 

Luigi is such a character... I wish all of us were in 1 country and we could do a meet up with all our bunnies. How fun would that be?


----------



## girlvintage

binky allowed me to take a dozen photos of him last night.. i'm such a paparazzi! teeheehee!


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG I have almost the exact-same type photos of Evander! So cute!

Unfortunately when I talked to my bf last night Evander was feeling sick. I told him to give him Ovol and pineapple juice, but last I heard he still wasn't feeling better. I've spent the whole night worrying and I'm shadowing another doc today, which I was really excited about but now I'm just worried! I hope he's either feeling better or my bf can get him to the vet.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> binky allowed me to take a dozen photos of him last night.. i'm such a paparazzi! teeheehee!


 oh my gosh he is so adorable!   I love that first pic!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^OMG I have almost the exact-same type photos of Evander! So cute!
> 
> Unfortunately when I talked to my bf last night Evander was feeling sick. I told him to give him Ovol and pineapple juice, but last I heard he still wasn't feeling better. I've spent the whole night worrying and I'm shadowing another doc today, which I was really excited about but now I'm just worried! I hope he's either feeling better or my bf can get him to the vet.


 

Poor baby! He seems to get a lot of tummy upsets.  I hope he gets better soon.   Let us know if it gets better today or if he goes to the vet.


----------



## gillianna

Can anyone post a short list of things I might need to have on hand in case one of the bunnies do not feel well?  
What is Ovol and pineapple juice used for (tummy upset) How do you know their tummy is upset?


----------



## bellapsyd

have smithicone (child anti-gas med) on hand and make sure to watch when he isn't pooping much, poops are smaller, and/or isn't eating like normal.  There is tons more- but i'm on my iphone and just wanted to quickly respond Giliana! Those are the basics!


----------



## em821

pond23 said:


> ^^^ *Em *- I'm definitely interested in this litter box contraption too! Please post pics if you can. I'm going to tell my sister about this so that we can try to build one.


 
Sorry girls, I have tried to search online for a pic of that litter box setup I mentioned last week, but no luck. Ill def take a pic the next time Im at the HRS.


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> Last night I slept in a different room and I have got absolutely no idea how Shadow managed to open up his hutch on his own but he did. He usually sleeps with me in the room but I slept in a different room for the first time last night cos I spilled some water on my bed and had to wait for it to dry. I went to the toilet around 345am and he heard me cos I heard him get all excited and was running about in the hutch. Then at 4am he managed to get out and was scratching at my door. When I opened it he ran to me for cuddles and gave me heaps of kisses.


 
*Kav*- Shadow is so cute! He doesnt want to be alone! I would love to see his new condo!


----------



## em821

*Gillianna-* All your bunnies sound so cute and doing so well! Its always so much fun to watch bunnies explore the house! 

Is the bottom of your mattress/box frame exposed? If yes, keep a close look of the area under the bed. Bunnies love to burrow. Oh-Oh loves to go under the bed, couchetc and he didnt dig the carpet underneath. One day (about 4 years ago) when I got home from work, I couldnt find him anywhere! I finally find him inside the box frame. Luckily he wasnt hurt in anyway! So, the best is to either block off the underneath space or cut a big piece of wood to cover the entire bottom of the mattress. Im sure youll win the mother bunnys heart and she will come to you for attention soon! Petunia was the same way shortly after I adopted her. I think took her a good month for her to finally get used to me.


----------



## em821

*Girlvintage*- aw! Binky is so adorable! 

*Jelly-* Hows Evander doing? What did his vet say? Just read through the posts now. Keep us posted! 

Im new to this. When I joined I think was the end of an RAOK and it looked like exchange gifts right? I would love to participate but can someone please explain what is RAOK so I dont miss something I need to do?


----------



## em821

gillianna said:


> Can anyone post a short list of things I might need to have on hand in case one of the bunnies do not feel well?
> What is Ovol and pineapple juice used for (tummy upset) How do you know their tummy is upset?


 

*Gillianna*- The most important one on the list is to find a good exotic vet in you area that specializes in the care for rabbits before any emergency. You should be able to obtain from your vet a motility med = metoclopramide (Reglan), Anti-gas = smithicone, and meloxican for pain to keep on hand. That being said, I haven&#8217;t kept these med at home for the last 2 years. But I can get them from my local HRS if one of my bunnies is sick at after office hours. 

I don&#8217;t use pineapple juice b/c of the sugar content. But instead I give Oxbow&#8217;s papaya/pineapple tables (sugar removed) daily as treat to my 2 bunnies (bunnies love those tables and best of all, those are healthy). Pineapple and papaya have enzymes help digest the materials that&#8217;s clumped around hair/fur in the stomach (these enzymes are not actually able to break hair/fur). With the surrounding materials digested, the hair is free to pass through the rabbit&#8217;s system. Here&#8217;s Oxbow&#8217;s website: http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=products

See this link for common rabbit medical problems:
http://www.coloradohrs.com/articles/medical_common-problems_generic.asp
&#8220;The mystery of rabbit poop&#8221; has lots information: 
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html

Another important list is what "not" to give to bunnies. Check out HRS's webiste for lots more information on care and health and more! http://rabbit.org/index.html


----------



## jellybebe

The ovol and pineapple juice worked, I think. He spent some time feeling sick, but by the morning he was okay. He ate a piece of banana this morning and followed my bf to the door so he figured he was feeling better. When he got home Evander was fine and really hungry for new veggies. I'm soooooo relieved.

On an unrelated note, I saw 2 surgeries today! I was standing right there in the OR! So cool!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> The ovol and pineapple juice worked, I think. He spent some time feeling sick, but by the morning he was okay. He ate a piece of banana this morning and followed my bf to the door so he figured he was feeling better. When he got home Evander was fine and really hungry for new veggies. I'm soooooo relieved.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I saw 2 surgeries today! I was standing right there in the OR! So cool!


 

Good news! Glad he is ok.  What kind of surgeries did you see?


----------



## jellybebe

gillianna said:


> Can anyone post a short list of things I might need to have on hand in case one of the bunnies do not feel well?
> What is Ovol and pineapple juice used for (tummy upset) How do you know their tummy is upset?



It is really obvious if their tummy is upset. They will hide, refuse to eat, lie with their tummy on the ground and sometimes grind their teeth while bobbing their head up and down. Or their breathing gets all shallow and rapid. Ovol is an anti-gas med used for infants that is safe for bunnies. It's the brand name of simethicone, I think, and pineapple juice is believed to further break down hair in the intestine, a frequent cause of GI blockage. I give the oxbow papaya tablets every day and pineapple juice in an emergency.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> It is really obvious if their tummy is upset. They will hide, refuse to eat, lie with their tummy on the ground and sometimes grind their teeth while bobbing their head up and down. Or their breathing gets all shallow and rapid. Ovol is an anti-gas med used for infants that is safe for bunnies. It's the brand name of simethicone, I think, and pineapple juice is believed to further break down hair in the intestine, a frequent cause of GI blockage. I give the oxbow papaya tablets every day and pineapple juice in an emergency.


 
ya, bunnies are pretty transparent when they're not feeling well - binky is addicted to raisins and its so adorable how he darts out of his cage when i'm just standing near his raisin jar, a sure sign of binky feeling ill is when he refuses raisins from me - its very stressful to say the least bec i know there's something wrong.. there's always a tiny celebration in my house once he eats that first raisin again!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Good news! Glad he is ok.  What kind of surgeries did you see?



Oops didn't see your post! Hee hee. I saw 2 lung surgeries! In one of them, they took out an entire lobe and I got to hold the piece they took out! Crazy!


----------



## gillianna

Thanks for all the bunny information.  I will have to look at the websites and am going to keep a journal of important things to know.

This morning I was cleaning my bunny cage and put the 3 bunnies in the playpen so I could clean the floor and rugs too.  I then decided to pick up mother bunny (who is not too friendly) and she actually sat in my lap for a half hour.  This is a first.  I wrapped a blanket around her and petted her and she rested her head in the crook of my elbow and fell asleep.  There is hope for us.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ she fell asleep in your arms?  I'd say there's more than hope- that's amazing that she relaxed that much!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ she fell asleep in your arms?  I'd say there's more than hope- that's amazing that she relaxed that much!



Yeah! I have NEVER had my bunny do that and he's very cuddly! (He draws the line at being held, however...)


----------



## gillianna

Our first bunny would fall asleep in our laps and loved to jump on us when we were sitting down.  The baby bunnies all fall asleep in our arms/laps.  I thought it was normal for them to do this.  You just pick one up and pet it and in 5 mnutes they are asleep.  I love being with them.  My daughter calls them cuddle bunnies.
Mother bunny may finally feel comfortable enough to be held and petted yet she will not really come to you.  I have to pick her up and she does not fight me or try to jump or scratch.  I guess it does take some time to adjust from being outdoors in a cage with little human contact to inside a house with 2 kids and tons of attention.  She loves to play with toys and will play tug of war with a paper towel holder and throws the plastic baby keys in the air.  She also does the happy bunny jumps.  I think she knows this is her home and we love her.  I never knew bunnies could be this much fun.  I wish I had one 20 years ago.


----------



## killerstrawbery

gillianna said:


> Just a cute story my daughter told me about the baby bunny her friend got from us a week ago.  Baby bunny is 8 weeks old.  It went to a nice home.  They have a very small dog who had puppies this past spring (they did not keep any puppies).  Well it seems like mother dog and baby bunny have become best friends.  The dog cries for the bunny to be let out of her cage.  They stay together.....they lick each other, cuddle next to each other and run after each other.  Her friend said the bunny went in another room and the dog ran and got her and carried her and put her in the dog bed. They seem to like to sleep next to each other while the family is watching TV.  They are always together.
> My daughter was so upset that the bunny was going to be lonely since they only took one and now it seems like she is getting more attention than her mother bunny gave her.  Is is possible for the dog to think she is a puppy?  I just thought it was cute that they bonded.  I guess this bunny will be spoiled by the little girl, her family and the dog.


GAH! how CUTE!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^OMG I have almost the exact-same type photos of Evander! So cute!
> 
> Unfortunately when I talked to my bf last night Evander was feeling sick. I told him to give him Ovol and pineapple juice, but last I heard he still wasn't feeling better. I've spent the whole night worrying and I'm shadowing another doc today, which I was really excited about but now I'm just worried! I hope he's either feeling better or my bf can get him to the vet.




 Hope your poor bunny feels better soon. He must miss you so much.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> binky allowed me to take a dozen photos of him last night.. i'm such a paparazzi! teeheehee!



So cute!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> *Kav*- Shadow is so cute! He doesnt want to be alone! I would love to see his new condo!



Pictures are on the way... will be posting pics very soon.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^ she fell asleep in your arms?  I'd say there's more than hope- that's amazing that she relaxed that much!



Agree! If a bunny falls asleep in your arms they definitely trust you. That takes a lot of trust.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> The ovol and pineapple juice worked, I think. He spent some time feeling sick, but by the morning he was okay. He ate a piece of banana this morning and followed my bf to the door so he figured he was feeling better. When he got home Evander was fine and really hungry for new veggies. I'm soooooo relieved.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I saw 2 surgeries today! I was standing right there in the OR! So cool!



That's really good to hear about Evander. I can't imagine what it would be like to be in an OR, I love hearing about everyone's exciting occupations.

By the way *bella* is the situation at work getting better/same/worse?


----------



## girlvintage

binky has been getting poopy butt in the mornings and its happening more often, should i be worried? ...it stops after awhile and then he's fine the rest of the day -- i'm thinking it might be his diet bec i used to give him an apple wedge once a week but now i give it every day for the fiber, does apple give them poopy butt?? i dont know if i should just remove it from his diet first..  he looks forward to that apple wedge each morning!


----------



## girlvintage

gillianna said:


> Our first bunny would fall asleep in our laps and loved to jump on us when we were sitting down.  The baby bunnies all fall asleep in our arms/laps.  I thought it was normal for them to do this.  You just pick one up and pet it and in 5 mnutes they are asleep.  I love being with them.  My daughter calls them cuddle bunnies.
> Mother bunny may finally feel comfortable enough to be held and petted yet she will not really come to you.  I have to pick her up and she does not fight me or try to jump or scratch.  I guess it does take some time to adjust from being outdoors in a cage with little human contact to inside a house with 2 kids and tons of attention.  She loves to play with toys and will play tug of war with a paper towel holder and throws the plastic baby keys in the air.  She also does the happy bunny jumps.  I think she knows this is her home and we love her.  I never knew bunnies could be this much fun.  I wish I had one 20 years ago.



how cute!! my bf and i call binky cuddle bunny sometimes when he snuggles up with us in bed - he insists that a hand (doesn't matter who's) is constantly on his head or he bites our sleeve to remind us that a hand is missing - bunnies are sooo demanding!


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- thanks for remembering!  it's the same essentially,but I found a room to hide in so I avoid her most days!

girlvintage- def. don't give an apple slice everyday.  switch to those papaya tablets. healthy and still tasty.


----------



## jellybebe

Girlvintage, apple could definitely be causing the poopy butt. You shouldn't need to give too much more extra fibre as long as Binky is getting lots of hay, which can be given in unlimited quantities.


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> binky has been getting poopy butt in the mornings and its happening more often, should i be worried? ...it stops after awhile and then he's fine the rest of the day -- i'm thinking it might be his diet bec i used to give him an apple wedge once a week but now i give it every day for the fiber, does apple give them poopy butt?? i dont know if i should just remove it from his diet first.. he looks forward to that apple wedge each morning!


 
Diet change for bunnies should be gradual. If you all of a suddent started to give apple everyday, he's system might be just not yet adjusted! 

I don't give my bunnies fresh fruit everyday. Every bunny is different, but fresh apple (or fruits in general) in small amount should be ok! Just remember, if you are giving Binky fresh fruit everyday, you should eliminate other high sugar food from his diet, such as carrots, banana...etc. And don't offer other treats (such as grain) either. Why not try to give him a smaller wedge or reduce the frequency (every 2~3 days?) slowly? 

If no improvement, you should check Binky's weight! Chubby bunny has a more difficult time to clean thier butt. 

You don't need to worry about giving him more fider, as long as he has unlimited hay to eat!


----------



## omgblonde

Wow! I've missed so many posts! That's so cute your bunny fell asleep on you.. Honeys never fell asleep on me & he practically lives on my lap LOL

Honey does the cutest thing lately, whenever I pick him up he kinda turns himself & places a paw on my chest & a paw on my shoulder like he's trying to give me a hug & then he tucks his head under my chin & just stays there being all cuddly!


----------



## girlvintage

binky is a tad over weight i must confess... plus he doesnt like eating hay, he things its just stuff in his litter box to poop on! but ya i think cutting back on the apple treats should improve his morning tummy upsets, this morning i didnt give him his apple, he looks puzzled staring at his breakfast bec he couldnt find it! he ran out of his cage and nose-bumped my ankle like he was informing me that the apple was missing! LOL!


----------



## lunette

Nothing much on here for a while...?  I just found you, we have two buns, Molly and Po, both lops.  If it's still active I'd love to share some pics with you all!


----------



## girlvintage

^ pls do share your bunny pics! =)


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> kav- thanks for remembering!  it's the same essentially,but I found a room to hide in so I avoid her most days!
> 
> girlvintage- def. don't give an apple slice everyday.  switch to those papaya tablets. healthy and still tasty.



That's good that you can avoid her. Not that it is a sign of weakness, it's just not worth the stress esp when you're at work everyday.


----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava

Completely forgot to put the laundry away... Living room has clothes everywhere!!! Sorry guys...


----------



## bellapsyd

love the "safety glasses" LOL!!!


----------



## lunette

These are great ideas!  Did you see this somewhere, maybe I'll look through the thread  before asking any more quesitons...  inspirational!  I've got ours in a dog exercise pen on a piece of flooring in our living room, but it's kind of boring, the levels and ramps look much more interesting for them, and give space to get away from each other when they want.


----------



## pond23

*Kav* - I am really enjoying the pics of the construction of Shadow's condo! It is so cute what lengths we all go to make our little fur babies happy! 

I can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## pond23

lunette said:


> Nothing much on here for a while...? I just found you, we have two buns, Molly and Po, both lops. If it's still active I'd love to share some pics with you all!


 
^^^ Please post pics of Molly and Po *lunette*! I would love to see them! 

I have 3 lops. 2 mini lops - Bunn Bunn and Yum Yum- and 1 holland lop - Puff Puff.


----------



## omgblonde

hahaha the safety glasses are amazing! Looks like Shadow is going to have so much fun playing in there!!


----------



## gillianna

Wow, that is a awesome bunny condo.  I can't wait to see pictures of it finished with all your bunny stuff inside.  You did a great job and should be proud of it.

I need to ask what everyone is using for litter?  I am using corn cob litter and that fluff stuff that comes in different colors.
I was doing some web searches and came across Oxbox litter, I think it is some type of hay that clumps and you are supposed to have a cleaner litter box.  I need to see if our pet shop one town away has it.  The shipping is $20.00+ from all the websites.  I also ordered a tall rubbermaid litter pan.  It is supposed to keep the bunnies from kicking out their hay.  My one bunny seems to enjoy doing this every now and then, I think she just likes to dig.

I have to seperate they two baby bunnies tomorrow (SAD).  One is a boy and the other a girl.  I will take all 3 bunnies to get fixed, just need to find a vet and see the right age for baby bunnies.  I think it was 4 months for one sex, forgot the other age.  These bunnies are always together, laying next to each other, cleaning each other and snuggled up. I need to make the boy bunny cage really nice this weekend so he will not be sad.  I got some stuffed animals and a flannel baby blanket and will buy a cat bed.  They all love that.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> love the "safety glasses" LOL!!!



Exactly what I was thinking! Wow, what a fancy condo! It has so many levels! I love that Shadow is performing safety inspections too - it's funny how they are so curious and have to inspect absolutely everything! Was he pushing everything with his nose?


----------



## girlvintage

kav i am so jealous of the condo!!! are you doing this all alone?? i am amazed!! =)


----------



## bellapsyd

i use yesterday's news for litter!


----------



## caruava

Hehe. The safety glasses were a last minute thing. The dust created from the jigsaw was going into the eyes and the only thing I had that would keep it away is the sunnies. They wrap around so they did the job well!

Thanks *pond*! I don't really know what to put in the condo yet. Well I do but I will have to make pretty much everything as there isn't anything I can buy here for bunnies. Just realised the ramps were too slippery for Shadow so I'm going to get some ice cream sticks and attach them to the ramps for grip.

*Lunette* I was at work and I saw some of the giantic shelves in the warehouse and went out to buy one for Shadow! Unlike in the States I can't get things like NIC's here. I could order them in but shipping would cost heaps. Also with the shelf I can do it myself and put whatever I want in it. It's more special when things are personalised. Not that you can't do that with the NIC's, I just couldn't be bother ordering them in.

I used to use pens for my bunnies but they jump over them (24 inch) easily. Got a 42 inch but it was a pain to get in and out of, plus I have new timber floors and dont' want to scratch anything. I'm also waiting on some brackets (getting them custom made) so that I can attach wheels to the bottom.


----------



## caruava

Thanks *omg* and *gilliana*. I hope he has heaps of fun in it as well.

Omg *jelly* Shadow was pushing EVERYTHING! I had to push him intot he hutch every time I had to raise a hammer or make a cut with the jigsaw. I had to be so careful with the screws and nails. Esp the smaller screws cos I was afraid he would take off with one.

*girlvintage* my bf is helping me out with aspects but I'm mainly doing it myself. The bf did the frame as I have no access to the tools. Shadow's lucky... he has 2 mechanical engineers building his crib.


----------



## caruava

Oh I used a wood based litter. Doesn't smell at all. This may sound gross but I can leave it without changing it for 4 days and it still doesn't smell (though it looks terrible, filled with poop!).


----------



## girlvintage

*kav* - i'm just wondering about the ramps? they dont look wide enough from the photos and also look quite high.. wont the bunny slip and fall? or are you attaching some kind of traction steps on them as well? i would love to build one for binky if only i had space in my condo! you can probably even get him a playmate to share the mansion once its built!


----------



## irishlass1029

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!    Everyone in here has the CUTEST BUNS!  (LOL!)

I don't have any bunnies but they look SO soft and cuddly I just want to hug and snuggle one!

Now I know where to come to cheer me up and put a smile on my face.

They should use bunnies for therapy.

The bunny lips pic is so freaking cute I can't stand it - and the little white (Netherland?) one - OMGosh! 

I am a dog person, but I wish I knew someone with bunnies so I could hug one now and then!


----------



## jellybebe

^I was a counsellor and really wanted to use my little guy for therapy. The problem is that he doesn't adjust to new environments very quickly and takes a while to settle down. That's why dogs are better for that sort of thing. Thanks for complimenting my little cutie (if that's who you are talking about). 

Kav, Shadow is gonna be so spoiled! How about laying down carpet in the condo so he doesn't slip?


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> *kav* - i'm just wondering about the ramps? they dont look wide enough from the photos and also look quite high.. wont the bunny slip and fall? or are you attaching some kind of traction steps on them as well? i would love to build one for binky if only i had space in my condo! you can probably even get him a playmate to share the mansion once its built!


 
They're pretty wide 140mm. As for steps I did mention before that I was going to nail some ice cream sticks to the ramps. It's more like a slide than ramp at the moment.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^I was a counsellor and really wanted to use my little guy for therapy. The problem is that he doesn't adjust to new environments very quickly and takes a while to settle down. That's why dogs are better for that sort of thing. Thanks for complimenting my little cutie (if that's who you are talking about).
> 
> Kav, Shadow is gonna be so spoiled! How about laying down carpet in the condo so he doesn't slip?


 
Yup that is definitely part of the plan. Will be putting carpet on a level or 2. Just want to get the main frame out of the way before I deck it out. The doors are proving to be the biggest PITA at the moment. Doesn't help that I'm at work all the time, I don't have much time to fix it up, not even on the weekend.

Oh and he's very used to slipping. My entire place is polished timber. It's cute to watch though. And you always hear him coming into the room cos he's slipping and scrambling all over the place.


----------



## girlvintage

^ aaahh ok.. are you feeling the pressure now that you have building inspectors on this chat as well? LOL!! well good luck, cant wait to see the finished product! make sure you have a house warming party after all is done!


----------



## irishlass1029

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for complimenting my little cutie (if that's who you are talking about).


 
Yes!  that's the one!  So freaking adorable!


----------



## kimmyg333

Seeing all these pictures made me cry.  My bunny died 2 weeks ago. So even though I don't have my little bunny anymore.  Here is a picture of her.


----------



## girlvintage

kimmyg333 said:


> Seeing all these pictures made me cry.  My bunny died 2 weeks ago. So even though I don't have my little bunny anymore.  Here is a picture of her.



i am so sorry to hear of your loss kimmy.. 
but i'm sure your baby is happy and hopping in bunny heaven.. i remember when i got binky, it was the day after my dog of 12 years passed away.. it was a bitter-sweet day because i missed my dog so much but in a way having a new bunny to take care helped me get through those sad days. i see you have a cat too? i'm sure she/he's a huge comfort to you now.. i can swear by how much these animals can touch our lives and make us instantly feel better by just cuddling next to us! god bless pets!!


----------



## caruava

kimmyg333 said:


> Seeing all these pictures made me cry.  My bunny died 2 weeks ago. So even though I don't have my little bunny anymore.  Here is a picture of her.



I'm so sorry for your loss. How old was your bunny? I love the colour of her coat, she is beautiful. Bunnies give so much back to us just like dogs or cats. I know it's really hard at the moment, feel free to chat to us all here. We understand what you're going through. 

<<BIG HUG>>


----------



## kimmyg333

Thank you girlvintage and kavnadoo for the support.  Its nice to have people that understand the relationship you can develop with a bunny.  She was around 7 years old, I got her when she was about 2 years old. The worst part is that she was staying over at a friend's house (who took very good care of her) because I had gone on vacation for a week.  She died the day I got home and I never got to say goodbye.  I think thats one of the hardest parts for me. She was very beautiful.  I wish I had more pictures of her.  My hard drive got deleted a little while ago and it had most of my pictures of her on there.  I just can't believe she's gone.


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh my god that is so awful.. why did she pass away? and to lose all your photos of her just makes everything worse! -- i so feel for you right now, i honestly wouldn't know what i'd do if i lose binky - i know that day will come too and i just dread it already.. bunnies are just wonderful souls in a fluffy loving package.. and i'm sure your bunny knew how much she was loved as well...


----------



## kimmyg333

I really don't know what she died from.  She seemed healthy before then and from what I heard was playful that day.  I think she had some kind of seizure and then just passed.  Since I wasn't there, I'm not sure.  My friend buried her that night in his backyard (since I live in a condo and have no yard). 7 years is at the younger end of life expectancy, but she did have a good life for the time she was here. I miss her jumping up all over the walls, thats a happy bunny. Its the most entertaining thing you will ever see.  She had gotten sick 3 years ago with an intestinal problem.  After a large vet bill, some IVs, daily shots (that I would give her), and hand feeding her, she got better.  Maybe it came back, and it was just too late?  For awhile after that, she would only eat by me hand feeding her.  Not spoiled at all.


----------



## girlvintage

oh i love how they do their happy dance! binky was named for that very reason - the day i took him home he wouldn't stop hopping and twisting in the air - which i later learned was called "to binky" -- he knew all to well how to capture my heart! i hope you can find more pictures of your bunny to post - what was her name?


----------



## jellybebe

kimmyg333 said:


> I really don't know what she died from.  She seemed healthy before then and from what I heard was playful that day.  I think she had some kind of seizure and then just passed.  Since I wasn't there, I'm not sure.  My friend buried her that night in his backyard (since I live in a condo and have no yard). 7 years is at the younger end of life expectancy, but she did have a good life for the time she was here. I miss her jumping up all over the walls, thats a happy bunny. Its the most entertaining thing you will ever see.  She had gotten sick 3 years ago with an intestinal problem.  After a large vet bill, some IVs, daily shots (that I would give her), and hand feeding her, she got better.  Maybe it came back, and it was just too late?  For awhile after that, she would only eat by me hand feeding her.  Not spoiled at all.




So sorry to hear that. It's devastating to lose a pet. They are like our children.


----------



## kimmyg333

Her name was Brandi, but I mostly called her Baby Bunny. And other people just called her Bunny. Unoriginal I know, but the name stuck.

So these are mainly what I have for pictures. She looks scared in most of these because her eyes were so big. The orange cat is my brother's.  She is very used to being around cats.  Don't worry, the cat was declawed so he couldn't do anything. We would keep her cage open so she could get food and go potty, but she was free to go in and out most of the time. 

This is the picture of her, the day I got her.






I got this harness thing because i thought it was cute, it took about 10min for her to chew it off.





First meeting





Very intrigued...


----------



## pond23

I am very, very sorry for your loss *kimmyg333*. Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos and memories of your bunny. Bunnies give us so much indescribable love and joy. They are truly remarkable and wonderful souls. Any time you want to talk about her, we are all here for you.  
Stephanie


----------



## caruava

I call Shadow baby bunny too! I alternate between baby bunny, baby boy and sweetie as well.


----------



## bellapsyd

kimmy-I'm so sorry!  your baby was beautiful though!


----------



## kimmyg333

Thank you everyone for your support!


----------



## jellybebe

Everyone here is such a good bunny mommy - except me! Poor little Evander had to be shuttled off to my parents' this week while my bf visits me. The even sadder part is that my parents are off travelling! I'm hoping my very busy 2 younger sibs will find some time to play with him and take proper care of him. I feel so awful.


----------



## omgblonde

I'm sorry for your loss Kimmy 

Aww your a great bunny mommy Jelly! Evander will be back with you sooon!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm  sure Evander will be great!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kimmyg333 said:


> Her name was Brandi, but I mostly called her Baby Bunny. And other people just called her Bunny. Unoriginal I know, but the name stuck.
> 
> So these are mainly what I have for pictures. She looks scared in most of these because her eyes were so big. The orange cat is my brother's. She is very used to being around cats. Don't worry, the cat was declawed so he couldn't do anything. We would keep her cage open so she could get food and go potty, but she was free to go in and out most of the time.
> 
> This is the picture of her, the day I got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this harness thing because i thought it was cute, it took about 10min for her to chew it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very intrigued...


 

Kimmy I am so sorry to hear about Brandi.  She looked like such a sweet lovable bunny.  My bunny has cats to play around with and they seem to be used to each other now and just ignore each other most of the time.


----------



## colleendds

This morning my baby Tigger passed away. He was 10.


I miss him


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Hehe. The safety glasses were a last minute thing. The dust created from the jigsaw was going into the eyes and the only thing I had that would keep it away is the sunnies. They wrap around so they did the job well!
> 
> Thanks *pond*! I don't really know what to put in the condo yet. Well I do but I will have to make pretty much everything as there isn't anything I can buy here for bunnies. Just realised the ramps were too slippery for Shadow so I'm going to get some ice cream sticks and attach them to the ramps for grip.
> 
> *Lunette* I was at work and I saw some of the giantic shelves in the warehouse and went out to buy one for Shadow! Unlike in the States I can't get things like NIC's here. I could order them in but shipping would cost heaps. Also with the shelf I can do it myself and put whatever I want in it. It's more special when things are personalised. Not that you can't do that with the NIC's, I just couldn't be bother ordering them in.
> 
> I used to use pens for my bunnies but they jump over them (24 inch) easily. Got a 42 inch but it was a pain to get in and out of, plus I have new timber floors and dont' want to scratch anything. I'm also waiting on some brackets (getting them custom made) so that I can attach wheels to the bottom.


 

wow Kav it looks like it is going to be nice!  We have one of those metal shelving things our neighbors in italy gave us.  If it turns out ok maybe we could use that and copy your idea.    Have you thought about carpeting for the ramps.  You could buy carpet remnants or one of those big cheap carpets from walmart and cut it.  You mentioned shadown slides all over the floors in your house.  Luigi does the same on the hardwood at my aunts house.  He has gotten used to it somewhat.  I think they adapt and it makes there legs stronger lol. He used to binky and run really fast and slide into the wall.ush:


----------



## ItalianFashion

colleendds said:


> This morning my baby Tigger passed away. He was 10.
> 
> 
> I miss him


 

I am so sorry coleendds.  You must be devastated.  10 years is a long time for a bunny.  You must of been a good mommy to him.  I know nothing will ease the pain from losing your pet right now but try to think of the good times you had with him.


----------



## bellapsyd

colleendds- i'm so sorry   It sounds like he had a long and healthy life though! If you are up to it, you can post some pictures here and a little memorial note


----------



## pond23

I am very sorry for the loss of your precious Tigger *colleendds*. He will be forever in your heart.


----------



## caruava

colleendds said:


> This morning my baby Tigger passed away. He was 10.
> 
> 
> I miss him



I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> wow Kav it looks like it is going to be nice!  We have one of those metal shelving things our neighbors in italy gave us.  If it turns out ok maybe we could use that and copy your idea.    Have you thought about carpeting for the ramps.  You could buy carpet remnants or one of those big cheap carpets from walmart and cut it.  You mentioned shadown slides all over the floors in your house.  Luigi does the same on the hardwood at my aunts house.  He has gotten used to it somewhat.  I think they adapt and it makes there legs stronger lol. He used to binky and run really fast and slide into the wall.ush:



Yup definitely going to carpet. Just want to get the main bits done first. Haven't done anything since I last posted. Just so tired... Been working 6-7 days a week. Hard to get much done as by the time I get back and eat it's almost bedtime.


----------



## omgblonde

colleendds said:


> This morning my baby Tigger passed away. He was 10.
> 
> 
> I miss him



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## girlvintage

colleendds -- so sorry for your loss...

kimmy -- adorable photos! 

i sometimes call binky "baby boo",  my bf got semi jealous of all the sweet talk, so now i have to call him "papa boo" -- things we have to put up to ease the love-tug-o-war between bf's and bunnies!


----------



## colleendds

Thanks everyone, It's amazing how these furry little babies work their way into our lives until we can't remember what we did without them!

I will post some pictures of the Tig soon

Thank you all again


----------



## bellapsyd

^ can't wait!!!


----------



## girlvintage

was browsing around the net and stumbled on a site with diff rabbit breeds.. has anyone seen this kind of breed before?? is called a black and white harlequin.. i think the markings are so cool! the body has bold black and white stripes and the face is half black half white! i'd love to have one! i'd call him checkers of course! LOL!


----------



## omgblonde

omg wow so cutee! i want one! I want one with black around the eyes to call panda LOL


----------



## colleendds

Tigger in action.....it's the best way to see who he was every day


----------



## ItalianFashion

Coleen - Oh my he is so cute.  I like when he throws the box!  Is he honking?  I love it when bunnies do that!


----------



## pond23

That video of Tigger's eating blueberries is so cute, especially when he falls back. It really does capture his essence. Thank you for sharing this video with us *colleendds. *


----------



## omgblonde

hahaha that vid is the cutest thing!!


----------



## bellapsyd

colleen- that video is adorable!  How lucky you are to have video of your baby in action.  I should start recording mine.  I only wish I had video of Frankie before he passed.

*It's a sad week.  My baby Frankie has officially been gone a year as of last Thursday


----------



## lunette

*I really don't know what she died from.  She seemed healthy before then and from what I heard was playful that day.

*kimmyg, we had the same thing happen just about a year ago to our female, Kate.  She was younger than yours, though, probably about 3 or 4, don't know exactly because she was a rescued bun.  Anyway, she just suddenly was dead.  Fine in the morning, no signs of pain or distress, normal poop, everything.  Not particularly active, but nothing out of the ordinary.  We came home and she was gone, her mate just stuck like glue to her.  It was so sad for him.  

I didn't have an autopsy done because I was unemployed at the time, and it didn't seem like a communicable thing.  She'd been through a bad bout with overheating during the summer, but seemed to get over it fine.  I heard that sometimes it's a congenital heart problem that causes sudden death.  

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Your connection sounds like it was reallly important to you.  She was a lovely little thing..


----------



## lunette

Here are my girls:  my daughter and Molly...


----------



## girlvintage

^ thats just precious! =)


----------



## bellapsyd

^Molly looks like omgblonde's Honey!


----------



## lunette

thank you, lots of love there, for sure!


----------



## caruava

colleendds said:


> Tigger in action.....it's the best way to see who he was every day



I laughed when he lifted the box and rolled on his bum!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> colleen- that video is adorable!  How lucky you are to have video of your baby in action.  I should start recording mine.  I only wish I had video of Frankie before he passed.
> 
> *It's a sad week.  My baby Frankie has officially been gone a year as of last Thursday



He's such a lucky bunny to have someone who loved him so much.


----------



## caruava

lunette said:


> Here are my girls:  my daughter and Molly...



That's what I thought too *bella*! Looks exactly like honey. So cute!


----------



## caruava

By the way got home from work 30 min ago and Shadow wasn't in his hutch. He had opened the front door (the top one is 'locked' with wire, he had opened that one before) and was sleeping on my bed when I got home. Thank goodness he didn't chew my phone charger (again!).

But the luckiest thing was that for some funny reason I decided to take my spy bag, jumbo flap and Gucci boston off my bed. I would have cried if he got to those!!


----------



## lunette

*Thank goodness he didn't chew my phone charger (again!).

But the luckiest thing was that for some funny reason I decided to take my spy bag, jumbo flap and Gucci boston off my bed.


*Can we get an "Amen," sisters?!   lol   the things we do for love...


----------



## caruava

^Exactly! And to be honest I almost teared up when I realised Shadow was running loose cos I thought I had left the bags on the bed! And I couldn't remember where I put my birkin!!! And the last time he was on my bed he marked it and pooped everywhere. But there was nothing this time. PHEW.


----------



## omgblonde

omg Molly does look just like Honey!!!

Aww Shadow the little escape artist! Thank god he didn't chew through anything!


----------



## omgblonde

I just remembered I took some pictures of Honey on webcam the other day & forgot to post them! This was right before he peed on his blankie ush:











I tried to give him a wig hahah





He looks like he's laying so weirdly





Cleaning himself!





Hahaha my bedroom looks so childish, I really need to redecorate!


----------



## colleendds

Honey is so cute!


----------



## gillianna

I love seeing the pictures of everyone's cute babies.  I have to find my digital camera so I can take some pictures of ours.  I had to put boy bunny in his own cage and mother bunny and baby girl bunny are together in their own cage.  It was so sad.....the baby bunnies were always together and I know they miss each other.  Baby boy bunny now has a few teddy bears in his cage and seems happy.  I am trying to find a vet that takes bunnies.  It amazes me how many do not.......I know there is one a few towns away but I would like to find a closer one.

My daughter told me 5 kids in  her class have bunnies.  Her one friend has 4 bunnies and my daughter can't wait to see them.  I was happy to hear they are all indoor bunnies.  My kids and any of their friends who come to visit just want to play with the bunnies.  Mother bunny  is actually letting us hold her. At least we do it every day so she is probably getting used to it.


----------



## kimmyg333

lunette said:


> *
> *kimmyg, we had the same thing happen just about a year ago to our female, Kate.  She was younger than yours, though, probably about 3 or 4, don't know exactly because she was a rescued bun.  Anyway, she just suddenly was dead.  Fine in the morning, no signs of pain or distress, normal poop, everything.  Not particularly active, but nothing out of the ordinary.  We came home and she was gone, her mate just stuck like glue to her.  It was so sad for him.
> 
> I didn't have an autopsy done because I was unemployed at the time, and it didn't seem like a communicable thing.  She'd been through a bad bout with overheating during the summer, but seemed to get over it fine.  I heard that sometimes it's a congenital heart problem that causes sudden death.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss.  Your connection sounds like it was reallly important to you.  She was a lovely little thing..



Thank you for sharing this.  It makes me feel better that something like this can just happen and hopefully wasn't something I missed. 

colleen-  I am so sorry for your loss.  I know what you are going through.  It seems like he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## kimmyg333

Oh, I have good news too.  So in my earlier post, I mentioned that I lost alot of my pictures of my baby bunny and now that she is gone I didn't have alot to remember her by. On a whim, I emailed my ex-boyfriend who I was dating when I first had bunny (we broke up like 4.5 yrs ago).  I knew that we had taken some pictures with his camera and he probably had them on his laptop.  Anyway, he so incredibly nicely found some pictures and posted them for me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31454902@N08/

One of my favorite pictures!


----------



## ItalianFashion

lunette said:


> Here are my girls: my daughter and Molly...


 

She is adorable!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> By the way got home from work 30 min ago and Shadow wasn't in his hutch. He had opened the front door (the top one is 'locked' with wire, he had opened that one before) and was sleeping on my bed when I got home. Thank goodness he didn't chew my phone charger (again!).
> 
> But the luckiest thing was that for some funny reason I decided to take my spy bag, jumbo flap and Gucci boston off my bed. I would have cried if he got to those!!


 

 I would have died.  As much as these furballs love to chew! Thankfully you had moved them.  It is  cute that he wants to sleep on the bed.  He is a spoiled bunny!  Luigi ate the cordless phone wire the other night.  One bite and it cut in two.  Thankfully it was just the phone cord not the charger , so I could buy another one for a few bucks.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kimmyg333 said:


> Oh, I have good news too. So in my earlier post, I mentioned that I lost alot of my pictures of my baby bunny and now that she is gone I didn't have alot to remember her by. On a whim, I emailed my ex-boyfriend who I was dating when I first had bunny (we broke up like 4.5 yrs ago). I knew that we had taken some pictures with his camera and he probably had them on his laptop. Anyway, he so incredibly nicely found some pictures and posted them for me.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/31454902@N08/
> 
> One of my favorite pictures!


 

She is very cute!  I love her ears


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I just remembered I took some pictures of Honey on webcam the other day & forgot to post them! This was right before he peed on his blankie ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to give him a wig hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's laying so weirdly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha my bedroom looks so childish, I really need to redecorate!


 

How handsome he looks with the wig.  Honey looks like the type of bunny you can do anything to and he will not mind.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> colleen- that video is adorable! How lucky you are to have video of your baby in action. I should start recording mine. I only wish I had video of Frankie before he passed.
> 
> *It's a sad week. My baby Frankie has officially been gone a year as of last Thursday


 

aww Im sorry Bella. I tend to remember those dates also with my pigs that passed.  You should start recording them.  I just do it on my digital camera since it is always close by when he does something funny.


----------



## omgblonde

kimmyg333 said:


> Oh, I have good news too.  So in my earlier post, I mentioned that I lost alot of my pictures of my baby bunny and now that she is gone I didn't have alot to remember her by. On a whim, I emailed my ex-boyfriend who I was dating when I first had bunny (we broke up like 4.5 yrs ago).  I knew that we had taken some pictures with his camera and he probably had them on his laptop.  Anyway, he so incredibly nicely found some pictures and posted them for me.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/31454902@N08/
> 
> One of my favorite pictures!


Awww she is so cute! I'm so glad he managed to find pictures for you!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> How handsome he looks with the wig.  Honey looks like the type of bunny you can do anything to and he will not mind.


Oh he totally is!! Well with me anyway.. he lets me carry him around for HOURS and do whatever I want with him but anyone else picks him up & he turns into psycho bunny! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

kavnadoo said:


> By the way got home from work 30 min ago and Shadow wasn't in his hutch. He had opened the front door (the top one is 'locked' with wire, he had opened that one before) and was sleeping on my bed when I got home. Thank goodness he didn't chew my phone charger (again!).
> 
> But the luckiest thing was that for some funny reason I decided to take my spy bag, jumbo flap and Gucci boston off my bed. I would have cried if he got to those!!




Ahh,  Chester doesn't chew anything thick- he LOVES thin wires.   I have bought 7 phone chargers since I have had him.  You would think I would learn my lesson, but no.  I can't even tell when he is going to do it!  He just hopes over and hops away- it's sliced in half in a split second!  Gives him so much pleasure....


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I just remembered I took some pictures of Honey on webcam the other day & forgot to post them! This was right before he peed on his blankie ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha my bedroom looks so childish, I really need to redecorate!




Sooo cute!  I LOVE your hair.  Makes me miss when I had LONG platinum hair (less than a year ago!).  I luv your room!  Pink is great!  Honey is so adorable!  I NEED to get some new pictures up!

IF- you're right- I am going to start recording my little ones!  Although it's hard to know when they are going to do something funny!


----------



## bellapsyd

gillianna said:


> I love seeing the pictures of everyone's cute babies.  I have to find my digital camera so I can take some pictures of ours.  I had to put boy bunny in his own cage and mother bunny and baby girl bunny are together in their own cage.  It was so sad.....the baby bunnies were always together and I know they miss each other.  Baby boy bunny now has a few teddy bears in his cage and seems happy.  I am trying to find a vet that takes bunnies.  It amazes me how many do not.......I know there is one a few towns away but I would like to find a closer one.
> 
> My daughter told me 5 kids in  her class have bunnies.  Her one friend has 4 bunnies and my daughter can't wait to see them.  I was happy to hear they are all indoor bunnies.  My kids and any of their friends who come to visit just want to play with the bunnies.  Mother bunny  is actually letting us hold her. At least we do it every day so she is probably getting used to it.




where exactly are you located?  I may be able to help you find some vets!


----------



## bellapsyd

kimmyg333 said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  It makes me feel better that something like this can just happen and hopefully wasn't something I missed.
> 
> colleen-  I am so sorry for your loss.  I know what you are going through.  It seems like he had a wonderful life with you.



I miss multi quote.....

Kimmy- my baby Frankie was fine one day and sick the next.  I took him to the vets and they treated him for GI- nothing worked.  He went downhill quickly and passed in two days.  I paid for a post-mortem and they discovered that his internal organs had begun rupturing, his liver had a dead lobe, and his kidneys were leaking into his body.  The dx?  Cancer.  I wouldn't have been able to do a thing- symptoms hit suddenly and that was it.  Sometimes these things happen- there would have been no way for the vet to have detected this and even if she had- nothing could have been done.


----------



## bellapsyd

kimmyg333 said:


> Oh, I have good news too.  So in my earlier post, I mentioned that I lost alot of my pictures of my baby bunny and now that she is gone I didn't have alot to remember her by. On a whim, I emailed my ex-boyfriend who I was dating when I first had bunny (we broke up like 4.5 yrs ago).  I knew that we had taken some pictures with his camera and he probably had them on his laptop.  Anyway, he so incredibly nicely found some pictures and posted them for me.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/31454902@N08/
> 
> One of my favorite pictures!




how adorable!  What a nice thing for your ex to have done!


----------



## bellapsyd

lastly- I know the idea of RAOK was tossed around and the consensus seemed to be:
 1) YES 
2) gifts should be sent out in Dec/Jan.  

Was I right?  OR would people rather have gifts sent out in Feb in time for Vday for our bunnies?    Pick the holiday you want to bunny celebrate!  

Not sure how to best do this, but I would be willing to coordinate again if you want, unless someone else wants to take over.  I guess we should do a board vote on when to do it and go from there?


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> I just remembered I took some pictures of Honey on webcam the other day & forgot to post them! This was right before he peed on his blankie ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to give him a wig hahah


 
^^^ I love this photo of Honey *omgblonde*! He looks beautiful as a flaxen-haired princess! He is sooo cute, and looks like a stuffed animal! I just bought the bunnies a Pippi Longstocking-style purple wig for Halloween.  Once I get a good pic, I'll post it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> lastly- I know the idea of RAOK was tossed around and the consensus seemed to be:
> 1) YES
> 2) gifts should be sent out in Dec/Jan.
> 
> Was I right? OR would people rather have gifts sent out in Feb in time for Vday for our bunnies?  Pick the holiday you want to bunny celebrate!
> 
> Not sure how to best do this, but I would be willing to coordinate again if you want, unless someone else wants to take over. I guess we should do a board vote on when to do it and go from there?


 

I would like christmas!


----------



## pond23

*kimmyg333* - That is so nice of your ex to have found and to have posted pics of your baby bunny!

*lunette *- What an adorable photo of Molly and your daughter!

*gillianna* - Definitely post some pics! I love seeing photos of everyone's bunnies!

*kavnadoo *- I almost had a heart attack when I first started reading: "But the luckiest thing was that for some funny reason I decided to take my spy bag, jumbo flap and Gucci boston off my bed. I would have cried if he got to those!!" I'm always so paranoid that one of the naughty furballs is going to take a bite of out of my bags.  So I always quickly pack them away in my closet and close the door.


----------



## lunette

kimmy, she looks so precious, her little shape, like you could just scoop her up and nibble on her...  SO glad you got these.


----------



## lunette

*I'm always so paranoid that one of the naughty furballs is going to take a bite of out of my bags.

*Pond,  I've had two bags get attacked _after_ I sold them on Ebay and they were waiting to be packed.  One was a gorgeous, mint condition Dofan France bag.  Not high end designer, but definitely desirable for vintage collectors.  I ended up giving it to her for the price of postage.  It wasn't terrible, but hte strap definitely had a tear.  argh.


----------



## pond23

lunette said:


> *I'm always so paranoid that one of the naughty furballs is going to take a bite of out of my bags.*
> 
> Pond, I've had two bags get attacked _after_ I sold them on Ebay and they were waiting to be packed. One was a gorgeous, mint condition Dofan France bag. Not high end designer, but definitely desirable for vintage collectors. I ended up giving it to her for the price of postage. It wasn't terrible, but hte strap definitely had a tear. argh.


 
^^^ Omg Lunette! That's my fear. My bunnies chew everything in sight, and so quickly too. That's crazy that it happened to you twice! I wonder what the buyer thought of the bunny bite. LOL!


----------



## irishlass1029

I was just catching the end of Letterman before Craig Ferguson and Amy Sedaris (sp?) showed a couple of clips of her bunny!  It was cute!  Thought of you guys... =)


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I just remembered I took some pictures of Honey on webcam the other day & forgot to post them! This was right before he peed on his blankie ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to give him a wig hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's laying so weirdly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha my bedroom looks so childish, I really need to redecorate!



Hehe... I love his wig. You have beautiful hair *omg*.


----------



## caruava

kimmyg333 said:


> Oh, I have good news too.  So in my earlier post, I mentioned that I lost alot of my pictures of my baby bunny and now that she is gone I didn't have alot to remember her by. On a whim, I emailed my ex-boyfriend who I was dating when I first had bunny (we broke up like 4.5 yrs ago).  I knew that we had taken some pictures with his camera and he probably had them on his laptop.  Anyway, he so incredibly nicely found some pictures and posted them for me.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/31454902@N08/
> 
> One of my favorite pictures!



Your baby bunny is so gorgeous! I love the colour. I'm so glad the ex had the photos.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I would have died.  As much as these furballs love to chew! Thankfully you had moved them.  It is  cute that he wants to sleep on the bed.  He is a spoiled bunny!  Luigi ate the cordless phone wire the other night.  One bite and it cut in two.  Thankfully it was just the phone cord not the charger , so I could buy another one for a few bucks.



I know, I would have just died if he got to my bags... Let's not even think about it. ush: Yeah he's been jumping on the bed heaps. But the good thing is that he's not pooping on my bed so far. I think he got a bit upset with me when I started working full time (now 6 weeks ago) and he started playing up.

I was lucky when he got to the charger. I had a friend who lost his phone and was getting a new one. The one he lost was the same as mine and I got the charger off him. Chargers cost so much considering what they are in my opinion.

What is it with bunny teeth? Shadow is the same as well, he loves thin wires. He wont' touch thick ones. But the thin ones, one bite and they're history.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> Ahh,  Chester doesn't chew anything thick- he LOVES thin wires.   I have bought 7 phone chargers since I have had him.  You would think I would learn my lesson, but no.  I can't even tell when he is going to do it!  He just hopes over and hops away- it's sliced in half in a split second!  Gives him so much pleasure....



Shadow's the same... 7 chargers is a bit much though!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> lastly- I know the idea of RAOK was tossed around and the consensus seemed to be:
> 1) YES
> 2) gifts should be sent out in Dec/Jan.
> 
> Was I right?  OR would people rather have gifts sent out in Feb in time for Vday for our bunnies?    Pick the holiday you want to bunny celebrate!
> 
> Not sure how to best do this, but I would be willing to coordinate again if you want, unless someone else wants to take over.  I guess we should do a board vote on when to do it and go from there?



I'll be up for it. Any dates would be fine.


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> *kimmyg333* - That is so nice of your ex to have found and to have posted pics of your baby bunny!
> 
> *lunette *- What an adorable photo of Molly and your daughter!
> 
> *gillianna* - Definitely post some pics! I love seeing photos of everyone's bunnies!
> 
> *kavnadoo *- I almost had a heart attack when I first started reading: "But the luckiest thing was that for some funny reason I decided to take my spy bag, jumbo flap and Gucci boston off my bed. I would have cried if he got to those!!" I'm always so paranoid that one of the naughty furballs is going to take a bite of out of my bags.  So I always quickly pack them away in my closet and close the door.



Yeah I'm usually the same but I got lazy this week and just left them on the bed. I didn't expect him to get out!! Crafty bugger...


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Omg Lunette! That's my fear. My bunnies chew everything in sight, and so quickly too. That's crazy that it happened to you twice! I wonder what the buyer thought of the bunny bite. LOL!



Agree! What did the buyer say?


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> Sooo cute!  I LOVE your hair.  Makes me miss when I had LONG platinum hair (less than a year ago!).  I luv your room!  Pink is great!  Honey is so adorable!  I NEED to get some new pictures up!
> 
> IF- you're right- I am going to start recording my little ones!  Although it's hard to know when they are going to do something funny!


Thanks! Whats your hair like now? I was considering going darker but I just can't do it! LOL


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> lastly- I know the idea of RAOK was tossed around and the consensus seemed to be:
> 1) YES
> 2) gifts should be sent out in Dec/Jan.
> 
> Was I right?  OR would people rather have gifts sent out in Feb in time for Vday for our bunnies?    Pick the holiday you want to bunny celebrate!
> 
> Not sure how to best do this, but I would be willing to coordinate again if you want, unless someone else wants to take over.  I guess we should do a board vote on when to do it and go from there?



I'm totally up for it! I don't mind what date we set it for, whatever is easiest for everyone.


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> ^^^ I love this photo of Honey *omgblonde*! He looks beautiful as a flaxen-haired princess! He is sooo cute, and looks like a stuffed animal! I just bought the bunnies a Pippi Longstocking-style purple wig for Halloween.  Once I get a good pic, I'll post it.



OMG a purple wig?! Hahahaha that sounds like the cutest thing ever! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Hehe... I love his wig. You have beautiful hair *omg*.



Haha thanks!


----------



## girlvintage

hey guys!! have been so busy with work -- i need to catch up with my bunny friends!

omg -- what adorable photos!! you and honey look so dreamy on the first one! 

i just got a new laptop and lo and behold binky decides to "welcome" it home by nibbling on the cord ush: now i have to order a new one!! grr.. 

...wonder if i should just order a new bunny instead...?? LOL!!


----------



## cherripi

I want to join all the bunny lovers too! I adopted a bunny back in February. His name is Pierre Pinecone and he's a dark brown/grey/black dwarf lion-head. He's the sweetest thing ever! But he had a sad story. Pinecone used to be a class pet and at the end of the semester no body wanted to take him home, so they put him up for adoption. 

I melted when I saw him at the shelter and fell in love with him right away! Now he is very loved  I will post some Pinecone pictures later 

Hello to all the bunny mommies!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage - omg your avatar!! hahahahah soooooo cute! Honey has never layed like that properly.. he always has both legs to one side.

cherripi - aww yay that's so sweet you adopted him! I can't wait to see pictures & that name is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## omgblonde

& oh no!! how annoying that he nibbled the cord! I've been quite lucky so far Honey's only really nibbled away at a door frame & cupboard (but don't tell my dad!! LOL he doesn't know :x)

He nibbled holes in a few tops when he was a baby though!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> girlvintage - omg your avatar!! hahahahah soooooo cute! Honey has never layed like that properly.. he always has both legs to one side.


  i know i love it when he lays like that! - i cant help but squeeze that large fluffy ass of his everytime - then he jumps up and gets really really irritated at me! LOL!

 yes my cord is screwed.. good thing the laptop wasnt plugged or he might've gotten a shock and a perm - hahaha


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> i know i love it when he lays like that! - i cant help but squeeze that large fluffy ass of his everytime - then he jumps up and gets really really irritated at me! LOL!
> 
> yes my cord is screwed.. good thing the laptop wasnt plugged or he might've gotten a shock and a perm - hahaha


 

Sorry to hear about the cord.  We all seem to be having problems with this lately!  That is so funny you like to grab his butt.  I do that when luigi is laying sometimes.  He used to get really annoyed but now tolderates it if I pet him after lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi has foregoten about the 2 toilet and bath episodes earlier this year.  You would think he would remember these things as much as he hates water. He has tried to jump in the bath with me for 2 nights in a row! Luckily he landed on the ledge one time and slipped jumping the second. I think he hates being alone when he is out.  He is always up under my feet and trying to show off for me by binkying and running fast when I talk to him.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi has foregoten about the 2 toilet and bath episodes earlier this year.  You would think he would remember these things as much as he hates water. He has tried to jump in the bath with me for 2 nights in a row! Luckily he landed on the ledge one time and slipped jumping the second. I think he hates being alone when he is out.  He is always up under my feet and trying to show off for me by binkying and running fast when I talk to him.



that is sooo adorable!! binky is the same way, everytime i leave the room he runs to the door so that he doesnt get left behind - he's even learned to anticipate my next move! every morning he runs to the bathroom and waits patiently on the rug until i get up and go do my bathroom routine - bunnies are so smart i swear, like their small dogs with big ears!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have that with Chester too...only if the lights are off he blends in...resulting in me accidentally kicking/stepping on him!

Welcome *Cherripi!!! * Please post!

unrelated:  My research just got accepted at our statewide conference (psychology)- I get to go present as a graduate student (and maybe win $100)!


----------



## irishlass1029

*girlvintage*!!!  OMGosh!  That has to be the CUTEST bunny-butt I've ever seen!


----------



## pond23

*cherripi* - I love dwarf lionheads!  There is one at a local shelter that I really wanted to adopt, but I couldn't since I already have 3 bunnies.  I can't wait to see photos of *Pierre Pinecone*! What a cute name!

*girlvintage* - Your bunny butt avatar is one of the best and cutest on tPF! It put a big smile on my face!

*bella* - Congrats on your having your research accepted by the statewide conference! I hope you win the $100 prize!


----------



## girlvintage

AW! thanks for all the bunny-booteh compliments!! 

i'll be sure to tell binky that he "worked it" today!   LOL!!


----------



## jellybebe

Love the pic of Binky's bum. Sooo cute! Does he get mad if you touch his feet? 

Congrats Bella on getting your research accepted! It'll look great on your CV and it will be a good experience overall. What's the topic? 

IF that's so cute that Luigi tried to jump in the bath with you. That's too funny!


----------



## omgblonde

Wow congrats Bella!!


----------



## girlvintage

congrats bella!! i hope you win!! =)

jelly - he hates it! he always turns around and shoves his face in my hand! like saying here, pet this instead! lol!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Congrats Bella!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I went to the dollar store today and saw these cute hoodies for dogs and bought one to try on Luigi. Well it did not fit around his chubby body but he did some modeling photos anyway.  This is how dress up and bag photoshoots always go with him.  He is fine for the first few minutes but gets irritated fast!

*Wow this is not so bad *












*Now I am getting aggravated and I feel like sulking*













*My hair is out of place and I am dirty thats enough!*






*Ok thats it I am taking your glasses*







*Oops I did not mean to throw them off the bed*
*



*


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg that photo shoot and comments are HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

hahahahaha!!!! super cute!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

hahahahahaha love the pictures!! Luigi is so cute!


----------



## pond23

*My hair is out of place and I am dirty thats enough!*

^^^ So cute *ItalianFashion*! Hee hee!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw I love Luigi's sulking face! It's funny that he always puts his head down when he's upset. He is quite patient though - you managed to get some shots!


----------



## absolutpink

So I think I have a bunny... 

My brother has one, he lives with my parents still and they are currently trying to sell their house. I offered to take the bunny while it's on the market. It's now been a month and he's well and truly settled into our house. I was saying to my brother that he's getting along great with us... I let him out all the time and play with him and he gets along great with my dog. My brother said that with his schedule he would be better to stay with us for good, if I want to. Of course I do!! I love that little guy!!

Here's 5 year old Peter....


----------



## killerstrawbery

ItalianFashion, i have the same exact sunglasses as you! lol




all this bunny cuteness is making me make funny squealy noises over here, lol


----------



## girlvintage

absolutpink said:


> So I think I have a bunny...
> 
> My brother has one, he lives with my parents still and they are currently trying to sell their house. I offered to take the bunny while it's on the market. It's now been a month and he's well and truly settled into our house. I was saying to my brother that he's getting along great with us... I let him out all the time and play with him and he gets along great with my dog. My brother said that with his schedule he would be better to stay with us for good, if I want to. Of course I do!! I love that little guy!!
> 
> Here's 5 year old Peter....



aw! he's a little cutie!! congrats to being a new bunny-mommy!!:okay:


----------



## bellapsyd

hahaha killerstrawberry!!!!

absolutpink- Peter is SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Aw I love Luigi's sulking face! It's funny that he always puts his head down when he's upset. He is quite patient though - you managed to get some shots!


 

He is so funny because he will do the same thing everytime.  I get a few shots , he sulks and nips and bites and then tries to go after the bag or whatever it is and throw it and bite it. I want to get halloween photos at the pet store.  It is easier there since he is usually scared and will stay still.


----------



## ItalianFashion

absolutpink said:


> So I think I have a bunny...
> 
> My brother has one, he lives with my parents still and they are currently trying to sell their house. I offered to take the bunny while it's on the market. It's now been a month and he's well and truly settled into our house. I was saying to my brother that he's getting along great with us... I let him out all the time and play with him and he gets along great with my dog. My brother said that with his schedule he would be better to stay with us for good, if I want to. Of course I do!! I love that little guy!!
> 
> Here's 5 year old Peter....


 

Thats great you are able to take care of him.  If he gets more attention with you it is probably best .  You brother can visit and see him all the time so bunny does not feel abandoned.


----------



## ItalianFashion

killerstrawbery said:


> ItalianFashion, i have the same exact sunglasses as you! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this bunny cuteness is making me make funny squealy noises over here, lol


 

Don't you love those glasses.  That is my second pair of them.  I left my first at a store and about cried when they were not there anymore. I had found them on clearance at off saks and thought I could not find anymore.  I found some on ebay thanfully!  They are so comfy and cute with every outfit!


----------



## omgblonde

absolutpink said:


> So I think I have a bunny...
> 
> My brother has one, he lives with my parents still and they are currently trying to sell their house. I offered to take the bunny while it's on the market. It's now been a month and he's well and truly settled into our house. I was saying to my brother that he's getting along great with us... I let him out all the time and play with him and he gets along great with my dog. My brother said that with his schedule he would be better to stay with us for good, if I want to. Of course I do!! I love that little guy!!
> 
> Here's 5 year old Peter....



awwww what a cutie!!


----------



## omgblonde

I'm so excited!! Tomorrow is my 19th bday! Honey bought me a swarovski charm bracelet!


----------



## bellapsyd

happy early birthday!!! awww- that Honey,  he knew _just_ what to buy!

me and my buns went to spa day today- I can't WAIT to get the glamour shots back to post for your guys...theme was "pirates" !


----------



## omgblonde

thanks! yes Honey is well educated on good birthday gifts!

aww that sounds so cute, I can't wait to see the pirate pictures! I wish somewhere around here had a bunny spa day.. Honey would probably escape though!


----------



## caruava

Oooo... can't wait for the glamour shots *bella*! Pirates sounds really cute! And congrats by the way! Smart lady.

Happy birthday *omg*! Honey is thoughtful isn't he? I know someone who got one of the charm bracelets for her 21st. They are really beautiful, lucky girl you! Let us know about your other pressies when you get them.

*absolutpink* your bunny is gorgeous! What cute little ears!!!

GREAT PICS *IF*, cracked me up! I was in the office looking at the pics and when it got to the one of Luigi in the sunnies I laughed a little too loudly. Hehe. Are you feeling better these days by the way?


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I'm so excited!! Tomorrow is my 19th bday! Honey bought me a swarovski charm bracelet!


 

Happy Birthday!!Honey sounds even better than my hubby at picking gifts!   Post pics!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Oooo... can't wait for the glamour shots *bella*! Pirates sounds really cute! And congrats by the way! Smart lady.
> 
> Happy birthday *omg*! Honey is thoughtful isn't he? I know someone who got one of the charm bracelets for her 21st. They are really beautiful, lucky girl you! Let us know about your other pressies when you get them.
> 
> *absolutpink* your bunny is gorgeous! What cute little ears!!!
> 
> GREAT PICS *IF*, cracked me up! I was in the office looking at the pics and when it got to the one of Luigi in the sunnies I laughed a little too loudly. Hehe. Are you feeling better these days by the way?


 

yeah thats one of my favorites.  He got so mad at those glasses.  He slung them off the bed!  I am feeling better but still not 100% .  It seems whatever I have comes in like episodes and I always have a few symptoms even when I do not have an episode .  Luckily I have only had a few lately.  I did find out I also have a adrenal tumor called a  benign adenoma .  I just  happened to pick up an old CT scan for kidney stones from Febuary and found it.  My General dr never told me about my tumor.  My endo promptly sent me for another catscan that I need to have annually to check for growth. She is checking me now for pheochromocytoma and cushings since these tumors can produce hormones constantly or itermittantly causing weird symptoms . She said the pheo  would explain everyone of my symptoms and problems. I hope its not it but I shall wait and see.  Should know Friday.


----------



## caruava

Okay here are more photos updating construction of Shadow's multi-level condo. Apologies to those who have slow connections.


----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava

Shadow's colouring is still changing as he is shedding. The bf came by last week for no reason with a big bouquet of flowers and a present. The lilies eventually 'engulfed' the roses when they opened. I absolutely LOVE bugs bunny cartoons. He got me over 1100 warner brothers cartoons and put them on a external harddisk for me!


----------



## ItalianFashion

wow it looks so nice Kav! That is amazing you can construct this nice cage!  I would not know where to begin.   Shadow does look like the inspector lol.  He seems to be taking a break by the air in one of the photos.  He looks so comy with you!  

Wow you have a great bf!  That is so thoughtful of him flowers and your favorite cartoons.  I need to show my hubby this lol.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> yeah thats one of my favorites.  He got so mad at those glasses.  He slung them off the bed!  I am feeling better but still not 100% .  It seems whatever I have comes in like episodes and I always have a few symptoms even when I do not have an episode .  Luckily I have only had a few lately.  I did find out I also have a adrenal tumor called a  benign adenoma .  I just  happened to pick up an old CT scan for kidney stones from Febuary and found it.  My General dr never told me about my tumor.  My endo promptly sent me for another catscan that I need to have annually to check for growth. She is checking me now for pheochromocytoma and cushings since these tumors can produce hormones constantly or itermittantly causing weird symptoms . She said the pheo  would explain everyone of my symptoms and problems. I hope its not it but I shall wait and see.  Should know Friday.



Haha, what's with bunnies and flinging things. Shadow's not too bad, my previous ones were terrible. If they could get their teeth on it, it would go flying!

Glad to hear the tumour is benign at least. Whereabouts is it located? Possible to get it removed?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> wow it looks so nice Kav! That is amazing you can construct this nice cage!  I would not know where to begin.   Shadow does look like the inspector lol.  He seems to be taking a break by the air in one of the photos.  He looks so comy with you!
> 
> Wow you have a great bf!  That is so thoughtful of him flowers and your favorite cartoons.  I need to show my hubby this lol.



Thanks *IF*! It's more like storage for my junk than it is a cage at the moment. Yeah I don't think he knows what is going on in that photo. He's just looking over going what are you doing. He's really really settled I have to say. Love the cartoons, Bugs is my favourite cartoon character of all time. The bf really was thoughtful on this one. 

And he is definitely much more comfortable with me than a few months ago. He runs around the house like he owns it! He still jumps in the fridge every time I open it though.


----------



## pond23

*omgblonde* - Happy (early) Birthday! Honey has great taste. I wish one of my bunnies had bought me a Swarovski charm bracelet for my BDay last month. 

*Bella* - I am so jealous of your bunny spa days and glamour shots! I can't wait to see the pirate-themed photos. I have been taking some cute photos of the bunnies with wigs, hats, glasses, etc. I will post them soon.

*Kav* - Your boyfriend is such a sweetheart! That was so thoughtful of him to give you all of those WB cartoons! Shadow's condo is coming along so well. I am so impressed at your and your BF's work.

*ItalianFashion* - I am so glad that you are receiving thorough medical care, especially in terms of medical tests and procedures. It can be very frustrating nowadays to get doctors to order the necessary tests to figure out hard-to-diagnose ailments.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Haha, what's with bunnies and flinging things. Shadow's not too bad, my previous ones were terrible. If they could get their teeth on it, it would go flying!
> 
> Glad to hear the tumour is benign at least. Whereabouts is it located? Possible to get it removed?


 
It is on my adrenal gland which is why they are testing for pheo etc...   It makes sense with my symptoms.  Adrenal tumors are weird.   They can be benign but can become hormone producing or cancerous so they must always be monitored .  they also have diferent protocols depending on what kind of tumor it is.  It can produce different chemicals such as adreniline or cortisol etc... If it produces hormones then your diagnosis and treatment depends on the chemical it produces.  The surgery is a risky one since manipulating the adrenal gland or tumor especially if  it is a pheo can be fatal if not done properly. Manipulating it can cause it to release hormones and your blood pressure becomes very erratic and unsafe and can cause cardiac arrythmias.  Your adrenals are just like your thyroid and control all bodily functions so it seems I just got unlucky and have 2 endocrine problems instead of just thyroid.   I am really hoping it is not this pheo thing since it is such a serious thing and you have to watch everything you do or ingest etc... until its controlled.  Here is an article explaining it.

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1816.htm


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


>


 
these photos are too cute! wow the cage is looking quite awesome as well!!!!


----------



## caruava

^ No where near as cute as your avatar!


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> *omgblonde* - Happy (early) Birthday! Honey has great taste. I wish one of my bunnies had bought me a Swarovski charm bracelet for my BDay last month.
> 
> *Bella* - I am so jealous of your bunny spa days and glamour shots! I can't wait to see the pirate-themed photos. I have been taking some cute photos of the bunnies with wigs, hats, glasses, etc. I will post them soon.
> 
> *Kav* - Your boyfriend is such a sweetheart! That was so thoughtful of him to give you all of those WB cartoons! Shadow's condo is coming along so well. I am so impressed at your and your BF's work.
> 
> *ItalianFashion* - I am so glad that you are receiving thorough medical care, especially in terms of medical tests and procedures. It can be very frustrating nowadays to get doctors to order the necessary tests to figure out hard-to-diagnose ailments.



Thanks *pond*. Yes he is really thoughtful, he's the first guy that I've met that I truly believe I could spend the rest of my life with. 

*IF* I should have known... (I did a major in anatomy in addition to everything else but really got nothing out of it, nothing stuck!) Didn't pick it up from the name, should think next time. As *pond* said it is frustrating when they can't pinpoint the problem. My best friend had the same problem. At least you are receiving thorough medical care now and hope that a good outcome results.


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I woke up today with the worst sore throat ever.. how typical! lol

Kav - Wow your cage is looking GREAT! I can't believe you did it yourself it's looking so professional! Shadow is SO cute! Awww that was thoughful of your bf, I love Bugs Bunny too!


----------



## caruava

Oh that's no good *omg* I hope it goes away and doesn't develop into anything more sinister. The last time I had a sore throat it developed into the flu that didn't go away for 5 weeks! Hope you have a great day. Happy 19th birthday sweetie!


----------



## omgblonde

5 weeks?! Eeek that doesn't sound fun!! This is my second cold this month  ugh! 

Here are some cute pictures I took of Honey the other day.. he's such a poser!!



 

 

 




 

 



He loves to be held like in that last pic, it's so cute!


----------



## omgblonde

& here are some pictures from today!




The most delicious cake EVER 




Presents! I got so many Disney DVD's you'd never think it was my 19th LOL!




Make up close ups.. some stuff was missing but omg I'm obsessed with the lipstick it's so pretty!




Swarovski charm bracelet!! The middle charm is Thumper from Bambi!! They had a whole Bambi collection it was so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

happy birthday omgblonde!!!!  Love your Lush products!


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks Bella! Me too, I can't wait to use them!


----------



## bellapsyd

so funny


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


>



I am in love with these photos of Shadow on your bed. Love his big puffy feet! He's adorable!

IF I think I learned a bit about adenomas the other day, but they were in the optic chiasma. Although they are benign, they can still enlarge and impinge on other organs/nerves/blood vessels and mess with normal bodily functions. I really hope you feel back to normal soon!

Omgblonde- happy birthday! Love the pics of Honey and your presents look great!


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG- I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  I hope your sore throat goes away soon.  I would still have to devour that yummy looking cake!  I am in love with your bracelet.  Very nice gift!  Honey looks so cute in his pics.  The first one he looks like he just woke up and the one with you holding him makes him look like a stuffed bunny!  He is so chubby and fluffy. I would want to just kiss him to death.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> so funny


 

That is so cute


----------



## ItalianFashion

IF I think I learned a bit about adenomas the other day, but they were in the optic chiasma. Although they are benign, they can still enlarge and impinge on other organs/nerves/blood vessels and mess with normal bodily functions. I really hope you feel back to normal soon!

Thanks Jelly  Yep thats one reason I am suprised my GP never told me I had one especially with my weird symptoms now.  I mean she tested me for heavy metals lyme etc... This would make more sense.  I now will get regualr cat scans of it. I am more worried about it being the adrenal adreneline hormone secreting tumor than anything.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF I'm so sorry the last year has been rough on you with all these tests, etc.  I hope you begin to feel better soon!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> IF I'm so sorry the last year has been rough on you with all these tests, etc. I hope you begin to feel better soon!


 

Thanks Bella! I can say the last month I am better than I was a few months ago

I have bought a few new Guccis, one from ebay (the britt) and the Joy boston from the Gucci sale. I also found another bowler I should have next week!. I sure did hate being away from the forum so long and not being able to get new goodies lol. Oh I took out my hair extensions in july I think. It has gotten quite long now without them but I miss the fullness.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- before I finished reading your whole post I was thinking "Gosh her hair looks so nice and think. I wish my hair was like that.   I miss my extensions,  IF has good ones' and then I continue reading that you took yours out!  ohmygosh!  Your hair looks amazing the way it is!!!!!  Thick and long!!!!  Overall you look great- you'd never know you've been sick!!!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> so funny



hahahaha that's too cute!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG- I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  I hope your sore throat goes away soon.  I would still have to devour that yummy looking cake!  I am in love with your bracelet.  Very nice gift!  Honey looks so cute in his pics.  The first one he looks like he just woke up and the one with you holding him makes him look like a stuffed bunny!  He is so chubby and fluffy. I would want to just kiss him to death.


He is so chubby! I think he needs a little diet! When he was sick his belly was so small/flat & now its huge & round again! LOL


----------



## omgblonde

IF - your hair looks gorgeous! I love the bags too!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks bella and omg.  I did not realize how much my hair had grown under my extensions .  I think the only thing that can make me tell I have been sick is that I am so pale and smaller than before.  I used to get out in the sun more but have not all summer.  

 I am really loving my britt.  It was an amazing find on ebay for 200.00!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> 5 weeks?! Eeek that doesn't sound fun!! This is my second cold this month  ugh!
> 
> Here are some cute pictures I took of Honey the other day.. he's such a poser!!
> 
> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=26412115uc0.jpg http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=13999595ot7.jpg http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=13616584ta0.jpg http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=42371009mr7.jpg
> http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=77552376iq6.jpg http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=42120806qw1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> He loves to be held like in that last pic, it's so cute!


 
^^^ Honey looks just like a chubby stuffed animal! OMG! He is beyond cute *omgblonde*!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha he does look like a stuffed animal there!

I just gave him & kiss on the forehead & when he hopped off I noticed he had bringht pink lipstick marks on his fur.. he looked so masculine


----------



## girlvintage

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OMG!!! your cake looks yummmmm....!!


----------



## girlvintage

I found this adorable pet carrier over the weekend and couldnt resist buying it bec it looked like binky - i know it's way too small for him for travel, so i just leave it on the floor for him to play with - its so cute bec he uses it as his "camp site" away from his cage!


----------



## omgblonde

awww what a cutie! love the snazzy carrier!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Italian Fashion, that is the best Glower of Utter Disgust I have ever seen on the face of any creature of any species, including Ed Westwick on Gossip Girl.

omgblonde, your charm bracelet has Inspired me. I have about a squillion of those little rhinestone pendant doodledings that I keep putting on different chains and getting annoyed when a bail is too small and trying to decide if a particular one goes with this or that top and related annoyances. I can't believe it never occurred to me to just lop off a chunk of tangled Ancestral ChunkyChain and hang the things on it. I am going to simplify my life. Thanks!

Here is my contribution to the thread's spirit of gratuitous cuteness: _

Mr Puff has now acquired the habit, whenever he arrives or leaves, of giving Princess Pom Pom a kiss on her embroidered pink nose._


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> I found this adorable pet carrier over the weekend and couldnt resist buying it bec it looked like binky - i know it's way too small for him for travel, so i just leave it on the floor for him to play with - its so cute bec he uses it as his "camp site" away from his cage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How  adorable.  It matches him perfectly.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ShimmaPuff said:


> Italian Fashion, that is the best Glower of Utter Disgust I have ever seen on the face of any creature of any species, including Ed Westwick on Gossip Girl.
> 
> omgblonde, your charm bracelet has Inspired me. I have about a squillion of those little rhinestone pendant doodledings that I keep putting on different chains and getting annoyed when a bail is too small and trying to decide if a particular one goes with this or that top and related annoyances. I can't believe it never occurred to me to just lop off a chunk of tangled Ancestral ChunkyChain and hang the things on it. I am going to simplify my life. Thanks!
> 
> Here is my contribution to the thread's spirit of gratuitous cuteness:
> 
> _Mr Puff has now acquired the habit, whenever he arrives or leaves, of giving Princess Pom Pom a kiss on her embroidered pink nose._


 


Yes you are correct he gets that look of disgust most times when I try for cute photos.  I think I went a little too far this time.  A male being put in a purse is bad enough but being put in a purse with a bow tied on your head can cause extreme humiliation and anger

How sweet that Mr Puff gives Pom Pom a kiss. He may have the same look of Luigi if he knew others knew of his affection with Pom Pom.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ItalianFashion said:


> Yes you are correct he gets that look of disgust most times when I try for cute photos. I think I went a little too far this time. A male being put in a purse is bad enough but being put in a purse with a bow tied on your head can cause extreme humiliation and anger...


No, Luigi has a look of long-suffering affectionate Utter Disgust. It is clear to me from the photo that he does not object to channeling and even embracing (in a manly sort of way) his Inner Drag Queen. 

I suspect it may be a case of some very fundamental differences between the two of you on questions of color, fabric, placement, and of course, bow style. Try something silvery.



ItalianFashion said:


> How sweet that Mr Puff gives Pom Pom a kiss. He may have the same look of Luigi if he knew others knew of his affection with Pom Pom.


 The anonymity of the internets is a beautiful thing indeed! 
Yesterday, he thanked her for taking care of me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ShimmaPuff said:


> No, Luigi has a look of long-suffering affectionate Utter Disgust. It is clear to me from the photo that he does not object to channeling and even embracing (in a manly sort of way) his Inner Drag Queen.
> 
> I suspect it may be a case of some very fundamental differences between the two of you on questions of color, fabric, placement, and of course, bow style. *Try something silvery*.
> 
> 
> The anonymity of the internets is a beautiful thing indeed!
> Yesterday, he thanked her for taking care of me.


 

You must have read my mind.  I was in my car yesterday thinking of Christmas photos.   Must have been all the early christmas decorations in the store.   I thought he would love to be in my Silver Gucci Britt with tinsel around and a cute silver bow.  Hopefully this will be more to his liking.


----------



## caruava

^Lol, I seriously doubt it *IF*!

Love the carrier *vintagegirl* it is definitely very binky! He's so cute!

I got new eyeglasses yesterday. I will get Shadow to model them for me tonight and will post photos back here.

*Bella* that cartoon is too true. What's with bunnies and eating any form of paper, cardboard etc?


----------



## caruava

My new glasses. The 1st pair was full price and the 2nd (the pradas) at 50% off. Shado w flung the pradas off the bed twice! Lucky not to get scratches on them. Luigi and Shadow are the same lol...

Shadow flying off the bed.


----------



## caruava

More progress on Shadow's condo.


----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava




----------



## omgblonde

LOVE the new sunglasses! & the condo is turning out amazingly well!


----------



## jellybebe

Love the new glasses! Shadow is way too darn cute. It's funny because he obviously knows the condo is for him and I'm sure he's checking on the progress frequently. He must be excited! 

I saw Evander on video-call last night. He looked so cute! He looks like he's grown up a bit too, if that makes any sense. I miss him!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

The condo is coming along nicely Kav. The pic of shadow and the glasses is adorable. I see he does not seem to fond of them either! The chanels are gorgeous! I always wanted a pair of those. The pine testing pic made me lol.  It seems they love wood.  I still have to replace the door frame to the bathroom at my auntsush:  I think paint on top of the wood will up it 5 stars for him .  I am wodering if he will figure out a way to get in and out.  They are such clever little animals.  

Before I moved to Italy my husband was there first.  He saw these 2 rabbits in a cage outside the barracks.  No one was watching them or feeding them.  I think the owner was a guy who was probably out in the field for a month and just left them.  I made sure hubby fed them and also brought them veggies from the dining hall until he could find them a good home. He said there was this board on the top of the cage.  He moved it to the front to block out the sun from the cage during the day.  He thought that the board was not blocking the sun on top of the cage. He said every day when he got home the male was outside of the cage just sitting there and the female still inside.  He had to pick him up and put him back in.  He finally figured out why the board was on top.  The male knew how to undo the latch and was climbing out every day when hubby went to work.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ do they have a good home now?


----------



## ItalianFashion

yes thankfully!  A woman took them so they would have a good home.  I actually wanted my hubby to keep them for me .  This was before Luigi.  He did not keep them since he could not put them inside the barracks room and he did not have our apt yet.  So right when I got to italy I had to have a bunny and thats how I ended up with Luigi.  Sadly I have seen many bunnies on our base marketplace website.  It seems a lot of families in the military move overseas and buy animals but do not want to go through all the paperwork and  fees to get them back to the us. Many animals end up abandoned there _. _When the husbands deploy there is also a huge increase of people trying to give them away on the website.  The wives want to go home without taking their pet.  It is sad to read.  They will say I am looking for someone to babysit my dog while I go home for 6 months.  If you cannot do this I am willing to give you the dog for free. These poor animals must be so sad and scared when the owners leave them behind or they let them free.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I just looked at the site for our base.  37 ads for animals free.  This is one of the armys smallest bases so 37 is a large number.  Here are the first 10...  Doesnt this just break you heart.

  1. FREE CATS TO GOOD HOME 10/14/2008  Details 
 We love Midnight and Luna but they are indoor/outdoor kitties. Lately the rules in Villaggio have changed and they have been miserable locked inside the house. They are young cats, house broken, healthy and up-to-date on all shots and parasite control. We'd hate to split them up because they have been together since they were 4 months. They are very happy together. They are very sweet and great with kids. My kids pick them up, carry them around and even sleep with them. If you can give them a good home, please contact us. 


2  Free Cat to Good Home 10/13/2008 &#8212; Details 
 Free gray tabby cat to good home. We are ETSing and simply cannot take her with us. She is spayed, microchipped, and up to date on her shots. She is well-tempered and low maintenance. She comes with litter box, litter, and food dishes. Please call 320.715.2181 if interested and for pictures. 


3  house broken but homeless 10/11/2008  Details 
 We call him Chuckie. He has been fixed and has all basic shots per Italian laws. He is very good with our 2 y/o daughter. Doesn't destroy furniture and is very lazy. We are ETSing and he is not allowed in our new apartment. 


4  Free Cat 10/08/2008 &#8212; Details 
 Gracie is a 3 year old gray tabby cat. She is a wonderful cat and is great with our 1 year old. We will be leaving soon and just can't take her with us. She has been spayed and microchipped and is current on all shots. Will come with any food and litter we have, toys, nail clippers, litter box and food and water bowls. Please contact me at 3280168585 anytime. 

5  Free Cat 10/06/2008 &#8212; Details 
 My husband and I are PCSing soon and need someone to take Katie off our hands. She is very loving and good with kids. She eats dry or wet cat food. Anyone willing to take her will be given any cat food and litter that we have leftover along with a litter box and scooper. She is current on all shots and microchipped. If interested please give me a call. 


6  Free Kittens 10/03/2008 &#8212; Details 
 For pictures follow this link>> http://s402.photobucket.com/albums/pp109/brightsgirl18/kittens/

Free to a good home! We have 2 Kittens and 1 adult cat to give away. 

>Diva is Grey, white, and black tabby with white feet. Likes to play once you get her started. 

>Bella is black, white, and red calico. She loves to cuddle and sleeps ALOT!! 

>Nokki has been fixed and is up to date on her shots. She is about 1 1/2 years old. She loves attention and will eat anything you give her. 



7  WANTED: Loving Home for Abused Kitten 10/01/2008 &#8212; Details 
 3 month old kitten was found with it's burned off in a parking lot. He's been to the vet and is healthy and his hair is growing back. Very loving and affectionate needs someone to love him. Please call 3357013644. 


8  2 Wonderful Cats 2 Good Home  09/24/2008 &#8212; Details 
 2 Wonderful kitties need a new family 2 love. Excellent with children and babies. Can be playful or lazy depending on what there spoiled mood brings. Both are short haired. One is white with some peachy colors, the other is grey striped. Both are fixed boys and chipped. I would love a family to keep them together since they are brothers, But if you only want one is fine.We will be leaving soon so they need homes. We have been there only owner and i had them since they were born. These are INSIDE cats only. Email for pics.  

9  Found kitten free to good home 09/22/2008  Details 
 I found a kitten today at Villagio. It is tiny and was crying and appeared lost. I took it home but I dont want it. My baby is allergic and is also afraid of it. Does anyone need a kitten? Or know anyone who has lost a kitten? It is gray and stripey and I dont know how old or if it is a boy or girl. I found it in a construction area near the Shopette and Pool. I need it gone ASAP. 3806361880 or 3897865435 Please only call between 9 am and 9pm 


10  FOR SALE: Male long-haired dachshund 09/21/2008 &#8212; Details 
 I am looking for a good home for my purebred dachshund. I would keep him, but he needs someone that can spend time with him. I am busy and I feel bad leaving him in the house all day. He is great with everyone, including children. Does not like cats. He is neutered, microchipped, and is updated on all of his shots. He has papers. His name is Bailey. If you are interested, please e-mail me for pictures. I am located at Camp Darby.


----------



## pond23

^^^ That is so heartbreaking to read *IF*! It is such a sad situation for these animals.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

OK. My button is officially pushed now. I can't even call it a Pet Peeve, because it goes way beyond that, I guess for me it is one of those "core values" I keep bleating about.

The only people who have any business adopting and being adopted by a new family member of another species are those who are in a position, financially, emotionally, and every other way, to make a permanent commitment and provide that new family member with a Forever Home.

It is no different from reproducing or adopting a young member of our own species.

How many of these people are putting ads in papers saying, well, our new apartment doesn't allow children, so as much as we love our son little Doozle, unfortunately we will be unable to take him with us. He is partially potty trained though he still uses Pampers pull-ups at night and is very affectionate and has a very good vocabulary for an 10-month old. Just yesterday, he said "I love you, Mommy," plain as day.

If you cannot, for WHATEVER reason, provide that Forever Home, that permanent commitment, to a living creature, regardless of species, then please have the common decency, the most rudimentary vestige of civilization, to refrain from assuming temporary custody of the creatures for your amusement until it is inconvenient for you to do so, and content yourself with visiting the homes of those individuals who are capable, willing, and have, made that Forever Home commitment, and play with their kittens and puppies and bunnies and ducks and babies, and refrain from harming innocent creatures who have not harmed you and cannot defend themselves.


----------



## girlvintage

COMMON SENSE IS BESTOWED TO THE FEW WHO ARE WILLING TO USE IT -- When looking to relocate I think its just common sense that one major requirement is the place be pet friendly! Would anyone move to a place that didn't allow children if they had a child!!??

Its not just heartless -- its plain lazy and irresponsible.


----------



## bellapsyd

Shimma- I agree 100%  That is the RANT I have said many, many times.
reminds me of a chain e-mail I got that said that exact thing!

LIVING creatures people...living creatures! And girlvintage- my tohughts exactly- how in the hell can you move somewhere with no pets???  It's the first requirement!

Foreclosure issues- if you cannot keep your pet- TAKE IT TO A SHELTER- so NOT just leave it in the house!!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I wonder sometimes what in the world these people are thinking.  It just makes no sense to me.  It seems no one in the army actually cares about these animals. It must be an ongoing situation with soldiers and their families.   We even get a warning letter when we move to Italy that we cannot leave pets in empty apartments for months when we go on leave and we cannot let them free when we PCS to a new duty location.  It seems like that would be basic common sense but I guess it happens enough to merit a letter.   I noticed one of the posts on there was my nieghbor giving away 3 cats.  She has actually had many animals that she has bought , taken home from the website , been given from friends etc.., since she has been in Italy. She just does not like them after a month gives them away and gets a new animal.


----------



## omgblonde

Totally agree with you Shimma!

When I was thinking of going to University away from home I was looking at off campus housing just so I could take Honey with me.. even though he'd be fine living with my parents! I could never imagine moving & leaving him forever!


----------



## jellybebe

Ack! I feel so guilty right now... Looking at flights home and back to school and they're so expensive!!!


----------



## pond23

My sister and I moved 3,500 miles across the country a few years ago, and we made it work with our bunnies. We were creative and resourceful, and we found ways to move around with them. It was not always easy, but we always looked out for the best interest of our beloved pets. 

It makes me so angry to see people take the easy way out, and to discard their pets as if they are furniture. When you adopt or buy a pet, you make a lifelong commitment to them. You do not have the option of getting bored of them, or of finding them to be a nuisance. I don't know how people who treat their precious little animals like crap live with themselves.


----------



## bellapsyd

well, wherever I move next year (8 application going to SoCal, 5 to FL, 2 to HI, 2 to NY, 3 in IL, 1 TX), I will be moving my little critters with me!  My mom offered to keep them for the year, but I just can't leave them; even though I know it'll be hard- I worry about heat stroke in warmer states!  But,  I won't be able to go home for many holidays, etc. so leaving them wasn't an option.

Jelly- in your case, you left Evander with someone who already was living with him- it wasn't a bad decision.  Besides that- you are planning on reuniting.  Different story in my mind.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Ack! I feel so guilty right now... Looking at flights home and back to school and they're so expensive!!!


 

I agree with what Bella said.  You are not just abandoning Evander.  He is not staying with a stranger and you are not gone forever so totally different thing.  How has he been by the way?


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Ack! I feel so guilty right now... Looking at flights home and back to school and they're so expensive!!!


 
^^^ *Jelly* - Definitely do not feel bad! You left Evander with people whom you trust and love. You definitely did not abandon him! It's only temporary. You are a wonderful mommy to him! Never question that!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^^^ Jelly, having a family member who requires care, regardless of species, visit with  other family members or loved ones who are able and willing to provide that care - and love - is a completely different thing from simply kicking the family member to the curb and putting up "free to a good home" ads somewhere.

It is true that there are a lot of situations, from career to education to habitation, that are not a good match for people with dependents.

That is one of the things to consider when deciding whether one is in a position to make that lifetime commitment to that dependent, that family member.

Obviously, people who have loved ones who will enjoy a visit from the family member, and loving and caring for them, as you do, are fortunate, and yes, that does reduce the trade-off factor.

The people I am decrying are not the ones who take the kids - or the bunnies - to grandma's house while they go to the Big Conference or training course or whatever, but the people who choose the conference, or the apartment or job, or whatever, _instead_ of honoring their lifetime commitment to dependent family members, who opt for providing a "Forever Buh-Bye" instead of the Forever Home they were privileged to promise.

Edit to plead that someone please post more cute bunny pics. I did not mean to dump a Debbie Downer dudu on a thread whose spirit is one of pure joy, and I apologize for committing the rant, this was not really the place for it, so please forgive me, as always, Blame the Pills, and let's have those BunBun Pix!


----------



## bellapsyd

^^I'm waiting for my halloween ones to come back....those are so cute! I have a few bad quality ones I snapped on my digi I can post...but I didn't want to spoil it and was waiting for the good ones to come!  Hopefully next week sometime!


----------



## pond23

Here are some cute, fun photos of my little furballs!

Target has some great costumes for pets for much better prices than other stores. So I picked up this cute purple Pippi Longstocking wig for Halloween. The resident chubster Puff Puff is graciously modeling this piece.

I also found a baseball cap for pets in the clearance aisle of Tarjay for only $1! The man of the house, Yum Yum, has volunteered to model this.

And the resident sage, Bunn Bunn, models the latest in reading glasses.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love the pics pond!  The hat looks like it was made for him.  I do not think puff puff liked her wig very much but she looks cute!


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly don't feel bad! Your situation is completely different! Your a great bunny mommy!!

Pond - omg LOL!! Cute pictures! LOVE the Pippi wig! Puff Puff doesn't seem too keen though!

Ugh today Honey started his super shed. I've pulled enough hair to cloth a small horse! He looks so funny though his fur is about 3cm long & on his left leg LOADS came out so he has this big patch of 1cm long fur & then 3cm fur all around it, it looks so weird! LOL but very cute


----------



## killerstrawbery

kavnardo thats amazing! im inspired to try and make a similar design!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

LOL By the time you got to the glasses, she appears to have gone Bun-a-tonic.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Girl's Next Door reference!


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks everyone! I know that I'm not "abandoning" my baby, but I do feel bad all the time. Of course sometimes I have doubts about bringing him on a 5.5 hr plane ride and then a 2.5-hr train ride on top of that to get here, so I'm torn either way.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Pond when I went to Target tonight I had to find these cute things.  I found Luigi a shirt that says it all.  The shirt no has about 50 holes lol.  I received some new bags.  I will have to get pics of him with the bags later.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ bahahahah Luigi is so pissed off!!!


----------



## pond23

LOL! That "High Maintenance" pink shirt is just too cute on Luigi, *ItalianFashion*! Target sometimes has such great stuff for pets. When they first received their Halloween items shipment, they had so many wigs and shirts. They sold out so quickly though, so I was only able to buy the purple wig and the baseball cap.

Pet clothing is so expensive nowadays. I found these adorable pet wigs in Las Vegas, but they were $45! So now I stalk Tarjay.

The baseball cap was a great find because it fits Yum Yum's tiny head and ears perfectly!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ItalianFashion, I think you should print up some of these pictures and sell them as greeting cards. Or at least use them.

Like that shirt one. It would be great for a person in the hospital. You could put inside it something like "Oh, the Indignity! Get well soon!"

He is just so good at expressing various flavors of being totally annoyed but putting up with it because you are his pet and everybody knows pets can be a pain in the butt sometimes.


----------



## bellapsyd

ShimmaPuff said:


> He is just so good at expressing various flavors of being totally annoyed but putting up with it because you are his pet and everybody knows pets can be a pain in the butt sometimes.



ohhhh, so true!  How is your little Puff Puff Shimma?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> ohhhh, so true!  How is your little Puff Puff Shimma?


Princess Pom Pom has become so adept at pillow sitting that the other day she sat on _two_ pillows.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ShimmaPuff said:


> ItalianFashion, I think you should print up some of these pictures and sell them as greeting cards. Or at least use them.
> 
> Like that shirt one. It would be great for a person in the hospital. You could put inside it something like "Oh, the Indignity! Get well soon!"
> 
> He is just so good at expressing various flavors of being totally annoyed but putting up with it because you are his pet and everybody knows pets can be a pain in the butt sometimes.


 

I actually used his pic with santa last year for my Christmas cards.  The family loved it.  I always see greeting cards with other cute animals so there definitely should be some with rabbits!


----------



## caruava

Thanks everyone! Yeah I reckon he knows too *jelly*. That was so nice that you got to see Evander over video phone. You must miss him so much. I miss Shadow heaps when I'm at work. I totally get what you mean by hh has grown up. I was just looking at photos of him for a few months ago and his face has changed/matured so much.

*IF *wood is apparently part of a bunny's diet so I have heard. I am SO scared of him chewing stuff at my place. I have wooden skirting everywhere in the house and the whole kitchen is oak. So far so good.

I'm so disgusted by what you wrote about all the animals getting left behind. Why would you get a pet if you couldn't look after them? And why owuld you move into a place that wouldn't allow pets??? People really puzzle me sometimes...

Waiting for the pics *bella...* 






^ OMG!!! That is so cute!!! My favourite by far... Puff puff looks like such a stuffed animal! I love the colouring, like a mix between orange, yellow and beige.

Thanks *killerstrawberry*! With some luck I will be able to continue tomorrow. Working 7 days a week is killing me.

Don't feel bad *jelly*... It's only temporary. But on the other hand I totally understand how you feel. I feel terrible when I go out after work and Shadow goes more that 12 hours without company. 






^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

You could have at least got the poor thing a blue shirt. 50 holes? I don't think he's pissed... He's protesting. You're lucky he didn't put a hole in you!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Pond when I went to Target tonight I had to find these cute things.  I found Luigi a shirt that says it all.  The shirt no has about 50 holes lol.  I received some new bags.  I will have to get pics of him with the bags later.


hahahahahahaha.. somehow I don't think he's very impressed with his new shirt!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Here are the new bags with Luigi modeling and his other cute things from Target

He liked the Blondie bag. The seller was nice enough to put things in it for him.











Pink is not really his color






A treat cheers him up. He likes the collar in blue!






He hates the hat probably becuase its also pink






He got tired and said enough of this


----------



## killerstrawbery

^^^^^^^^^^^

omg that last pic has me squealing over here! GAHHHH so freaking cute!




my bunny escaped from cuddling in bed last night, hid underneath the bed instead and started thumping (i suspect for me to come down too and play )


this was at 5 am!


----------



## pond23

Great photos of Luigi *ItalianFashion*! He has become quite the model. LOL! Pink baseball cap, pink shirt - he's very manly! Hee hee! 

Thank you *omgblonde*! My babies are shedding like crazy too! I am going through some many lint rollers. I should buy them in bulk.

Thanks *kav*! Puff Puff rocked the purple Pippi Longstocking wig! I love her coloring too! Her mama is snow white and her daddy is orange.

Can't wait to see your glamour shots *bella*!

I love to hear updates of Princess Pom Pom *Shimma*!


----------



## ItalianFashion

killerstrawbery said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> omg that last pic has me squealing over here! GAHHHH so freaking cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bunny escaped from cuddling in bed last night, hid underneath the bed instead and started thumping (i suspect for me to come down too and play )
> 
> 
> this was at 5 am!


 
I love it when he flops over like that.  I just want to give him a big kiss. 

How cute he wanted you to give him attention.  Luigi does that also when he goes under the bed.  has your bunny tried to get inside the matress yet/


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> Great photos of Luigi *ItalianFashion*! He has become quite the model. LOL! Pink baseball cap, pink shirt - he's very manly! Hee hee!
> 
> Thank you *omgblonde*! My babies are shedding like crazy too! I am going through some many lint rollers. I should buy them in bulk.
> 
> Thanks *kav*! Puff Puff rocked the purple Pippi Longstocking wig! I love her coloring too! Her mama is snow white and her daddy is orange.
> 
> Can't wait to see your glamour shots *bella*!
> 
> I love to hear updates of Princess Pom Pom *Shimma*!


 

haha yeah he has a feminine side.  Thank you for letting us know about the cute target things.  My target was also sold out of most things.  I wish I would have known when the shipment came in.  Did you see the costume that was an army uniform costume with dogtags?  I want that one so bad since hubby is in the army lol. 

It seems most of our bunnies shed at the same time.  I guess I should expect it soon.


----------



## omgblonde

IF - LOVE the new bags!! & aww his collar is so cute! The last picture is so funny.. he looks exhausted!

Pond - Argh tell me about it! I wore a black dress today.. picked Honey up for a cuddle & suddenly my dress was COVERED in white fluff! Not a good look!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> haha yeah he has a feminine side. Thank you for letting us know about the cute target things. My target was also sold out of most things. I wish I would have known when the shipment came in. Did you see the costume that was an army uniform costume with dogtags? I want that one so bad since hubby is in the army lol.
> 
> It seems most of our bunnies shed at the same time. I guess I should expect it soon.


 
^^^ You're very welcome *IF*! Unfortunately, I didn't see the army uniform costume at my Target. That would have been perfect for you! 

Animal costumes are still really hot, and they sell out very quickly. My sister got mad at me because I didn't buy the other wigs (brown hair with bangs - really cute!, and long blonde hair) when I first saw them. When I went back to get them 1 or 2 days later, all the wigs were gone except for the purple one. Almost all of the costumes were gone. 

Did you check Target.com? They had a limited selection of Halloween pet costumes and wigs the last time I checked. Good luck! If you can, check back at your local Target because a lot of people pick up something to buy and then they just discard it somewhere in the store. I always see carts of stuff ready to be put back in their rightful place.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Here are the new bags with Luigi modeling and his other cute things from Target
> 
> He liked the Blondie bag. The seller was nice enough to put things in it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink is not really his color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A treat cheers him up. He likes the collar in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hates the hat probably becuase its also pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got tired and said enough of this



What a manly man!  The poor thing is gender confused and all because of you! 

I hope you pulled that bubble wrap out of his mouth... What's with bunnies loving plastic? I just realised Shadow took a chunk of rubber out of my thongs (slippers for you US folk, no I don't wear rubber g-strings). He also always tries to eat plastic bags so al the rubbish bins are on benchtops or on tables at my place.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> IF - LOVE the new bags!! & aww his collar is so cute! The last picture is so funny.. he looks exhausted!
> 
> Pond - Argh tell me about it! I wore a black dress today.. picked Honey up for a cuddle & suddenly my dress was COVERED in white fluff! Not a good look!



*Omg* you should know better.


----------



## omgblonde

Hehehe I saw an elf costume at the pet store today! That's Honey's christmas outfit sorted! He's already been Santa paws


----------



## omgblonde

http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-rabbit/product-is-20317
Oh wow!!! I wish they did a multi story one I would so buy it!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I think it is very clear that Luigi is a secure male who recognizes that the whole pink thing is very culture specific, as pink is worn by millions, even billions of men.

However, these are cultures where men tend to pay more attention to which color, even which shade, of pink happens to be best for them, and once again, it is evident  from his expression that Luigi is frustrated that the shades of pink chosen for his latest photo shoot, do not, in his opinion, bring out the golden glints in his fur to their best advantage, and in the first shot, he is making a very definite statement, going so far as picking up and showing you which of the metallic/glittery fabrics will indeed produce the subtle color story that it is his creative objective.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Here are the new bags with Luigi modeling and his other cute things from Target
> 
> He liked the Blondie bag. The seller was nice enough to put things in it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink is not really his color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A treat cheers him up. He likes the collar in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hates the hat probably becuase its also pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got tired and said enough of this



OMG I died when I saw the last 2 photos of Luigi flopped with his head down! SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! 

Every time I talk to my bf over video phone he picks Evander up and holds his face up to the camera! It's so funny because he gets soooo angry afterwards and runs away and turns his back. Then my bf has to give him kisses until he calms down. 

I've attached a pic of my 2 new bunny "friends" and my new LV.


----------



## bellapsyd

Luigi is ADORABLE!!!!!!

Jelly- your LV is gorgeous!!!  modeling pic?


----------



## killerstrawbery

ItalianFashion said:


> I love it when he flops over like that.  I just want to give him a big kiss.
> 
> How cute he wanted you to give him attention.  Luigi does that also when he goes under the bed.  has your bunny tried to get inside the matress yet/




omg no! lol, get INSIDE the mattress?! 

im just trying to imagine 


im hiding the computer screen from my bunny so she doesnt get any ideas


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> OMG I died when I saw the last 2 photos of Luigi flopped with his head down! SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> Every time I talk to my bf over video phone he picks Evander up and holds his face up to the camera! It's so funny because he gets soooo angry afterwards and runs away and turns his back. Then my bf has to give him kisses until he calms down.
> 
> I've attached a pic of my 2 new bunny "friends" and my new LV.


 
^^^ I love your Louis Vuitton "Halo" *Jelly*! It's gorgeous! I was tempted to buy one. It's such a beautiful and comfy bag.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav- Yeah I did grab the bubble wrap from him and gave him the brown paper inside to shred.  He loves plastic bags also.  Everytime I come home from the store he comes running up to it and digs it until the contents are everywhere .  He then grabs something and runs with it lol.  

OMG-  I cannot wait to see honeys christmas costume!  I love that pink cage.  That would be great if it was bigger!

Shimma- I think you have him figured out.  He does seem to like the shiny things better.  He was quite enamored with the Gold GG on the bag. 

Jelly- I thought that was the cutest thing when he just flopped like that.    I see Evander does not like being in front of the camera either.   It seems like they just get so angry with us for trying to get them to do something they do not want to do at the moment.  Luigi hid from me behind the matress after the tshirt photo.  He eventually came out and gave me kisses and got lots of head pets.  A lot of cuddling seems to help them forgive you.   I like your new stuffed bunnies and the bag is so pretty.  I have not been keeping up with LVs lately.  This one is a nice color and I love the shimmery look.

Pond-  I looked on the target.com and they have a lot of stuff left.  I am going to order the uniform .  It is on sale there for 6.99!

Killer strawberry-  You are lucky a lot of people here have had trouble with the bunnies getting in the matress.  They seem to think of it at their little hideout.  I just got a new matress and when we were setting it up thhe bottom piece of fabric ripped a little.  Luigi was in my room and he went under the bed and got inside.  I now try to keep him away from under the bed.  He has learned how to jump on top of this bed now .  It is pretty high and I was suprised he could but at least it keeps him from getting inside of it.


----------



## girlvintage

IF -- the pics are hilarious!! what we put our bunnies through in the name of fashion??! hehehe..


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> OMG I died when I saw the last 2 photos of Luigi flopped with his head down! SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> Every time I talk to my bf over video phone he picks Evander up and holds his face up to the camera! It's so funny because he gets soooo angry afterwards and runs away and turns his back. Then my bf has to give him kisses until he calms down.
> 
> I've attached a pic of my 2 new bunny "friends" and my new LV.



OOOooo.... Pretty colour! Nice to see that you've finally got it *jelly*! I don't know much about LV, is it a metallic leather? Or a metallic patent leather?


----------



## caruava

Shadow's been trying to dig his way into the mattress. He's stopped for now. I find that if I keep him entertained he's alright. Now lets see how long it lasts. The pink cage is very pretty *omg*.... Again we have another gender confused bunny! Hehe.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey hasn't figured out how to get into the mattress but he is a PRO at getting inside of the sofa!

Jelly - Omg, love that LV!! It looks such a pretty colour! & those rabbits are cuuute!

Honey's eye has been running this week.. I hope it's just from cold weather (the doors have been open a lot because we have builders building) & not from MORE teeth problems! He's still eating like a pig though so nothing can be bothering him too much! Honey was 5lb when he was really sick & had lost a lot of weight.. I dread to think how much he weighs now he's SO heavy!


----------



## pond23

*ItalianFashion* - $6.99 is a steal! Glad that you found the army outfit! Luigi is going to look like a stud in this getup! LOL! This will be more to his liking. He needs a good manly uniform after his pink clothing phase. 

*omgblonde* - Hopefully, Honey's problems are not indicative of any dental issues. I'm always afraid of this with my bunns. Puff Puff is an overweight chubster too! She was supposed to be 3.5 - 4 lbs, and now she's over 6 lbs! Eek!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hello everyone, i thought i'd join in the bunny thread! This is my baby, Lucie! 
Loving all the bunnies above!! x x


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Lucie is gorgeous!


----------



## ItalianFashion

savvysgirl said:


> Hello everyone, i thought i'd join in the bunny thread! This is my baby, Lucie!
> Loving all the bunnies above!! x x


 

She is beautiful!  How old is she?  Does she live in the house with you?


----------



## savvysgirl

She is 9 weeks old, still a baby! She lives in a pink 'penthouse' inside the house at the moment but she will go outside probably after the winter. It just feels too cold at the moment to leave her outside all day & night. We also have her sister, Lacey who turned out to be a little boy so is now called Harley. 
Fairly new to the bunny world as i've always had dogs. I wanted a bunny for years but just never got one. Any advice would be gratefully accepted!


----------



## savvysgirl

Lucie & her brother,Harley! x


----------



## girlvintage

savvysgirl said:


> She is 9 weeks old, still a baby! She lives in a pink 'penthouse' inside the house at the moment but she will go outside probably after the winter. It just feels too cold at the moment to leave her outside all day & night. We also have her sister, Lacey who turned out to be a little boy so is now called Harley.
> Fairly new to the bunny world as i've always had dogs. I wanted a bunny for years but just never got one. Any advice would be gratefully accepted!



My advice is to keep your bunnies indoors as much as possible, its been proven that they are happier and live longer when they stay indoors! outdoor bunnies are often neglected and get parasites.. and when they are sick you usually find out too late! =(


----------



## omgblonde

awwww they are ADORABLE


----------



## gillianna

Loving all the bunny pictures.  I think my daughter will want to try to put some of her webkinz stuffed animals clothing on the bunnies after she sees the new bunny pictures posted.

You will not believe this but we bought our bunny back from the pet store.  It was luck.  You might remember mother bunny who we got from a guy who kind of does rescues had 6 bunnies the week we got her.  He said she might be pregnant but doubted it......  So we have 6 baby bunnies and hubby says the kids can each keep one.  They pick the two white bunnies.  Our daughter's friend takes the black bunny and we give 3 to the pet shop and they are all adopted together by a family with 3 boys.  So they stay together.  Then her friend says her sister is allergic to the bunny and gives it to the pet shop.  We felt bad that this bunny was alone.  She gave it to the pet store last week.  Yesterday we went to the pet store and there he was......cute as can be and we all held him and I told the kids to go to the car and ask their dad if we can get him and bring him home.  He said YES.  So I have to pay for my bunny......  We took him home and put him in the cage with his brother.  He is so happy.  He just loves to be held and comes to you when you call him.  He remembers the other bunnies.  I have the 2 boys in one cage and the mother and girl bunny in another cage.  The cages are next to each other so they put their noses through the cage and kiss.....it is too cute.
I will get them all fixed and then put them all together.  
I bought this big 2 store bunny condo and will order a 3rd story for it so they all can live together and be happy when they get fixed.  I will try to post the website for the bunny condo.  It was expensive but the best thing I could find for them.  I needed the room and looked at other cages and fell in love with this one.  www.leithpetwerks.com
So this is the story of how we started out with one bunny who died, took in a bunny who needed a good home, came out with 6 baby bunnies and ended up with 4 bunnies.  I would have never thought we would have all these bunnies yet I could not picture getting rid of any of them.


----------



## ItalianFashion

savvysgirl said:


> She is 9 weeks old, still a baby! She lives in a pink 'penthouse' inside the house at the moment but she will go outside probably after the winter. It just feels too cold at the moment to leave her outside all day & night. We also have her sister, Lacey who turned out to be a little boy so is now called Harley.
> Fairly new to the bunny world as i've always had dogs. I wanted a bunny for years but just never got one. Any advice would be gratefully accepted!


 

Bunnies usually are better inside.  They can get sick more often outside and they can get parasites and predators sometimes break in their cages.  They can be litter trained usually.  Start by putting a litter pan in the area where she goes to the bathroom. You can fill the litter pan with hay.   We all let out bunnies run around the house but try to put away items they can chew on or watch them when they are out running around.  The seem to love cords so I try to be careful about those.  You can buy a covering at radioshack or sometimes ikea to put over cords.  Luigi has his own room and I let him out most of the day when I am home and he acts just like a dog or cat.  He runs and plays and then he lays down or comes to snuggle or get petted by me.  

Oxbowhay.com has wonderful hay and food for bunnies .  The papaya tablets are great to help digestion.  

You should probably get her spayed if she is not so she will not have babies. Rabbits will multiply fast!  They are much healthier if they are spayed.  The male can be neutered also.  This helps with them spraying sometimes.  

Harley looks like my Luigi!  The lops are generally considered very calm bunnies.


----------



## omgblonde

Gillianna - Awww another addition to your bunny family! Can't believe you had to buy him back yourself though! LOL
They all sound so cute though, you'll have to take pictures!
That bunny condo looks AMAZING! I want it! I bet it would cost almost as much as the condo to ship to the UK though!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Gilliana -  That is so crazy lol.  Did the pet shop know it was your bunny?  He shouldbe happy to be together with his family again.  Im glad it worked out that way!  Post some more pics when you get a chance


----------



## pond23

Gilliana - What a bunny adventure you have had! I'm so happy that the fourth bunny was reunited with his family.


----------



## bellapsyd

*gilliana*- have you heard of NIC (neat idea cubes)?  You can also use these to build a condo.  My 4 have condos built out of them

*savvy*- definitely keep them indoors year round- it's so much better for them.  I agree with the others on spaying and neutering as well- it'll help potty train them.  www.rabbit.org will have some great ideas on potty training as well as keeping an indoor bunny year round.  As always- we are all here to help and answer any specific questions!  Ask omgblonde- Honey started out as an outsideish bun and is now a much happier permanent inside resident!


----------



## caruava

gillianna said:


> Loving all the bunny pictures.  I think my daughter will want to try to put some of her webkinz stuffed animals clothing on the bunnies after she sees the new bunny pictures posted.
> 
> You will not believe this but we bought our bunny back from the pet store.  It was luck.  You might remember mother bunny who we got from a guy who kind of does rescues had 6 bunnies the week we got her.  He said she might be pregnant but doubted it......  So we have 6 baby bunnies and hubby says the kids can each keep one.  They pick the two white bunnies.  Our daughter's friend takes the black bunny and we give 3 to the pet shop and they are all adopted together by a family with 3 boys.  So they stay together.  Then her friend says her sister is allergic to the bunny and gives it to the pet shop.  We felt bad that this bunny was alone.  She gave it to the pet store last week.  Yesterday we went to the pet store and there he was......cute as can be and we all held him and I told the kids to go to the car and ask their dad if we can get him and bring him home.  He said YES.  So I have to pay for my bunny......  We took him home and put him in the cage with his brother.  He is so happy.  He just loves to be held and comes to you when you call him.  He remembers the other bunnies.  I have the 2 boys in one cage and the mother and girl bunny in another cage.  The cages are next to each other so they put their noses through the cage and kiss.....it is too cute.
> I will get them all fixed and then put them all together.
> I bought this big 2 store bunny condo and will order a 3rd story for it so they all can live together and be happy when they get fixed.  I will try to post the website for the bunny condo.  It was expensive but the best thing I could find for them.  I needed the room and looked at other cages and fell in love with this one.  www.leithpetwerks.com
> So this is the story of how we started out with one bunny who died, took in a bunny who needed a good home, came out with 6 baby bunnies and ended up with 4 bunnies.  I would have never thought we would have all these bunnies yet I could not picture getting rid of any of them.



That's so good to hear that he remembers the other bunnies... Bunny kissing sounds so cute! I saw that condo before. One thing I wasn't crazy about was how big the holes for the ramps were, so much loss of space imo. But I guess that's it is more suited for bigger buns. If that bun in the photo tried to go up Shadow's  ramps and tried to get out the other end it would get stuck!


----------



## caruava

savvysgirl said:


> Lucie & her brother,Harley! x



How gorgeous! What long beautiful ears!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Harley the brown bunny looks just like luigi when he was a baby. i just looked at the pics. Wow he has grown lol


----------



## pond23

^^^ What cute photos *ItalianFashion*!


----------



## ItalianFashion

thats when he was a nice bunny and did not nip or dig me.  He would spend hours licking our faces and hands.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> thats when he was a nice bunny and did not nip or dig me. He would spend hours licking our faces and hands.


 
^^^ Yeah, Yum Yum was the same way when he was a baby bunny. He would sleep on top of us for the longest time when we were lying down. He was just so easygoing and affectionate. Those were such precious and fun times.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Harley the brown bunny looks just like luigi when he was a baby. i just looked at the pics. Wow he has grown lol



OMG.... Luigi was such a freaking cutie!!!! He still is but look at him!!!! How could you not fall in love with the bugger!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> thats when he was a nice bunny and did not nip or dig me.  He would spend hours licking our faces and hands.



Hehe. I cannot agree more...


----------



## jellybebe

OMG Luigi was just adorable and so little! He's grown so much! I remember when Evander was a baby, he was so small that he would run and hide under the couch every day. I couldn't wait for him to get bigger! Back then he would let me hold him (he probably didn't enjoy it but couldn't do anything about it). I remember the first time he figured out he could jump high - it was so cute!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Seems like all our bunnies were so sweet when they were little.  They get more bossy as they grow older lol.  They are probably so scared when they are tiny that they let us do anything .  

Jelly thats funny when they start jumping.  I remember luigi would try to jump up the wall in the house.  They can jump so high for little animals. He thought the room was a big cage and he could jump up the wall to get out.  I guess it was from him being in that little aquarium at the pet shop.  They must think of everything as a cage.  Poor things.


----------



## jellybebe

^I think Evander was lucky - he probably spent the first 7 weeks of his life in a barn or something. I used to keep him in a laundry hamper until he learned how to jump out. So cute but then it got rather annoying finding ways to contain him without using an actual cage. (He's never ever ever had a cage.) I resorted to using baby gates to create a sort of "pen", which I put him in when I went out. When I was home, he was allowed free run of the apartment, which resulted in him running under the couch daily. Sometimes he would sleep curled up in the curtains. He was so cute then and we lived in a different, smaller apartment. He taught himself how to use the potty there. Sometimes I miss those days because he was so incredibly cute and tiny, but he also had ADD and didn't know how to sit still for longer than 2 seconds. Now the opposite is true! He's so lazy and loves nothing more than a cuddle!


----------



## greenpixie

Aw what a great thread!  I had bunnies all growing up - they are such amazing pets.  I have doggies now but seeing all your adorable photos makes me miss my bunnies.


----------



## acschjenn

Wow, I noticed pictures of bunnies in people's signatures, but I didn't realize there was a whole thread for them. Here are my 2:












 Jesse James (Male)






 Pancakes (Female)

hope this post doesn't take up too much room


----------



## bellapsyd

lol Jesse James is so unique looking!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwwwww baby Luigi is so cute!! It's hard to believe how much they grow! I'll have to dig out some baby Honey pictures!

Acschjenn - Awww your bunnies are ADORABLE! I love Jesse James funky lil hair do! LOL


----------



## omgblonde

I found some pictures!! OMG I can't believe how tiny Honey once was!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Awww, baby Luigi was a cutie!!! (still a cutie now!!) He certainly does look like Harley. Maybe it's his double! I love the 2nd piccie of him kissing. Lucie nudges my lips when i pout my lips at her so maybe i'm getting there with the kissing thing! 
I've decided to keep her as an indoor bunny. She can go out in the hutch/run during the day time but she will stay in the house when i am at home & at night time. I think i prefer her indoors .. atleast i know she's safe & warm! 
I am going to give the litter training a go. She seems to drop pellets anywhere (much to the annoyance of my partner!)  Do i put the tray in the corner where they go to the toilet the most? Lucie & Harley are having their first injections in a few weeks, bless! And then the vet is going to discuss having her spayed. Harley is having his bits checked at the same time to see if he is ready to 'have the snip' Poor chappy! 

I honestly never realised how much fun & joy bunnies are. I have so much love for Lucie its unreal. I've literally always had dogs & horses ... never a small pet!

Thank you for advice & tips. All have been & will be taken on board! xx


----------



## bellapsyd

savvy-   I'm so happy you decided to keep Lucie indoors, but are you keeping Harley indoors too? you only mentioned her!  Also- in the meantime, separate them b/c even though they are little- they can still get feisty (KWIM?).  Also- you got it!  Put the litter pan in the corner they go in the most.  Spaying and neutering will help with potty training too (something to tell your partner to look forward to).  Remember it takes about 6-8 weeks for the hormones to completely leave the body once they are altered.

I've noticed that baby lops seem to have really long ears!  It's funny how they "grow into them"!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Aww, how gorgeous is Honey?!!! And Jesse James .. FAB name! xx


----------



## savvysgirl

Bella - I normally only refer to Lucie as she is mine. Harley belongs to my sister in law. Yes they are both going to be kept indoors,together. They are brother and sister and seem to get on so well. They are always playing together and are often found cleaning one another or huddled up in the corner! Harley is quite lazy and laid back whereas Lucie is constantly on the go. She has a bit of a mischievieous (?!) side to her which i looove! 
When we took them to the vets she said we were ok to keep them together til we go back to see her (12th Nov) She told us to keep checking Harley's bits to make sure they havent dropped. He is being neutered straight away. Do you think this is ok?


----------



## pond23

*savvysgirl* - Lucie and Harley are adorable! I agree with the other ladies here. I strongly believe in keeping bunnies indoors. Indoor bunnies have significantly longer average life spans than outdoor ones. Bunnies are such delicate creatures, and it is important to keep an eye on them as much as possible.

*ascschjenn* - Jesse James is such a cutie! OMG! I love his look! And, Pancakes looks like such a sweetie pie.

*omgblonde* - Honey was such a beautiful baby! He's still a looker!


----------



## bellapsyd

aww look at this- it's a bunny nose gallery!
http://harewear.tripod.com/nosegallery.html


----------



## gillianna

At what age do you feel it is safe to get your bunnies neutered/spayed?  I keep hearing 5-6 months. One sex at five months and the other at six.  Forgot what was what.  My bunnies are going on 3 months next week.
I did find a vet from rabbit.org and need to call him tomorrow for information.  I had to seperate the two boy bunnies from being in the same cage because of fighting but if they are in the room they play and run after each other and you can hold them both together.  I read that this aggressive behavior is due to them not being fixed and once they are they will calm down.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^I think Evander was lucky - he probably spent the first 7 weeks of his life in a barn or something. I used to keep him in a laundry hamper until he learned how to jump out. So cute but then it got rather annoying finding ways to contain him without using an actual cage. (He's never ever ever had a cage.) I resorted to using baby gates to create a sort of "pen", which I put him in when I went out. When I was home, he was allowed free run of the apartment, which resulted in him running under the couch daily. Sometimes he would sleep curled up in the curtains. He was so cute then and we lived in a different, smaller apartment. He taught himself how to use the potty there. Sometimes I miss those days because he was so incredibly cute and tiny, but he also had ADD and didn't know how to sit still for longer than 2 seconds. Now the opposite is true! He's so lazy and loves nothing more than a cuddle!


 

I tried that also when he was a baby putting him in a big tub and he jumped out within 5 minutes of bringing him home.    I then just put him in the room spare room that we had no furniture in and made it  his room.  I put a bin in the room with hay and he immediately started using it to potty so I got lucky.  I put the very tiny little box in the room that he came home in.  He used to back up in this very tiny little box for like a week to sleep.  I guess it smelled like what he was used to and felt safe there at first.


----------



## ItalianFashion

acschjenn said:


> Wow, I noticed pictures of bunnies in people's signatures, but I didn't realize there was a whole thread for them. Here are my 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse James (Male)
> 
> Pancakes (Female)
> 
> hope this post doesn't take up too much room


 

They are cuties!  Jesse James looks like the wild one and pancakes looks more laid back.  I love his little sprouts of hair!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I found some pictures!! OMG I can't believe how tiny Honey once was!!


 

Honey was a beautiful baby!  They are so little and delicate and sweet looking as babies.  I miss being able to give the baby bunny kisses all the time without him getting annoyed.    Luigi has the same carrot toy.  He loves throwing that thing around and toting it back and forth while honking.


----------



## ItalianFashion

savvysgirl said:


> Awww, baby Luigi was a cutie!!! (still a cutie now!!) He certainly does look like Harley. Maybe it's his double! I love the 2nd piccie of him kissing. Lucie nudges my lips when i pout my lips at her so maybe i'm getting there with the kissing thing!
> I've decided to keep her as an indoor bunny. She can go out in the hutch/run during the day time but she will stay in the house when i am at home & at night time. I think i prefer her indoors .. atleast i know she's safe & warm!
> I am going to give the litter training a go. She seems to drop pellets anywhere (much to the annoyance of my partner!) Do i put the tray in the corner where they go to the toilet the most? Lucie & Harley are having their first injections in a few weeks, bless! And then the vet is going to discuss having her spayed. Harley is having his bits checked at the same time to see if he is ready to 'have the snip' Poor chappy!
> 
> I honestly never realised how much fun & joy bunnies are. I have so much love for Lucie its unreal. I've literally always had dogs & horses ... never a small pet!
> 
> Thank you for advice & tips. All have been & will be taken on board! xx


 

I am so glad you are able to keep them inside.  They will be safer.  Bunnies that are kept as house bunnies are really almost like a cat or dog.  They will start following you everywhere and have such a distinct personality over time.


----------



## girlvintage

*happy halloween!!!!*

house bunny and mr hef! 





..and here's binky's costume... ALOHA!!....


----------



## girlvintage

OMG - didnt mean to fill the whole screen with my face!! hahahhaa!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

you guys look great together. Nice costumes!  I like Binky's Lei though he looks less than thrilled !


----------



## pond23

gillianna said:


> At what age do you feel it is safe to get your bunnies neutered/spayed? I keep hearing 5-6 months. One sex at five months and the other at six. Forgot what was what. My bunnies are going on 3 months next week.
> I did find a vet from rabbit.org and need to call him tomorrow for information. I had to seperate the two boy bunnies from being in the same cage because of fighting but if they are in the room they play and run after each other and you can hold them both together. I read that this aggressive behavior is due to them not being fixed and once they are they will calm down.


 
Boy bunnies, on average, can be neutered starting at around 4-5 months of age. Girl bunnies should be spayed at about 6 months.


----------



## caruava

acschjenn said:


> Wow, I noticed pictures of bunnies in people's signatures, but I didn't realize there was a whole thread for them. Here are my 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse James (Male)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes (Female)
> 
> hope this post doesn't take up too much room



What beautiful bunnies!!! Your buns have such cool names for bunnies... Pancakes is so cute, just want to pick her up and cuddle her! What breed are they?


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I found some pictures!! OMG I can't believe how tiny Honey once was!!



OMG!!! Honey has grown so much!!!! He is SO FREAKING CUTE!!!! Can't stop looking at the photos... Such a gorgeous sweet face.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> aww look at this- it's a bunny nose gallery!
> http://harewear.tripod.com/nosegallery.html



Awww... so cute! I love bunnies noses...


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> *happy halloween!!!!*
> 
> house bunny and mr hef!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and here's binky's costume... ALOHA!!....



LOL, he doesn't look amused...


----------



## girlvintage

jesse james is so cute!!! i love his frazzled hairstyle! the baby photos of honey are sooo sweet!!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha love Binkies costume! Love your costume too!

Ok what do we think of this?!
http://www.pet-supply-store.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=596733




I wish the picture was bigger to see it properly. I think I'd have to remove the tube because I can see Honey chubby butt getting stuck! LOL


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh bigger picture!




Do the ramps look kind of small?


----------



## jellybebe

Wow Binky looks great! Can't believe he let you put a lei on him!!!

Loving all the new bunny pics and new posters in here. Bunnies are seriously amazing if you give them a chance! My bunny has started waking up my bf with kisses, and the incredible thing is that he wakes him up at the right time!


----------



## acschjenn

ItalianFashion said:


> They are cuties! Jesse James looks like the wild one and pancakes looks more laid back. I love his little sprouts of hair!


 
Haha you'd think so, esp w/ his name.  But he's much more shy and pancakes is the more wild (i.e. naughty) one, although they're both pretty laid back.

This thread is awesome, and everyone's bunnies are so cute (probably because all rabbits are cute)


----------



## acschjenn

kavnadoo said:


> What beautiful bunnies!!! Your buns have such cool names for bunnies... Pancakes is so cute, just want to pick her up and cuddle her! What breed are they?


 
I actually don't know.  When I adopted Pancakes, I did see her mom and dad.  The mom was a Holland Lop and her dad was more of a "generic" black bunny.  She obviously takes to her dad's side lol.  Jesse James was adopted from a family who got him from an spca, so I have no idea what breed he is.  I'm assuming he's a lionhead mix judging from the punk rock hairstyle ;P

Thanks for asking!  If the bunnies knew how much attn they were getting on this thread, they'd be even more bratty than they already are hehe.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi jumped in the toilet again today.  He loves sleeping on it and I must have accidently left the lid up.  I have just spent the last hour and half bathing him and disenfecting the bathroom. He is not very happy.  He was running around when I was cleaning and I started talking to him and he started thumping at me.


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm sorry IF, I just can't get over how Luigi sleep on the toilet! LOL- it's bad enough bunnies "hang out" in their OWN litterbox- but Luigi wants to mess around by ours! hahaha


----------



## ItalianFashion

^  I think he likes being up higher so he can have a better view of whats going on and that makes him feel safer.  I do wish he would leave the toilet and bathtub alone .  I cannot even go to the bathroom without him trying to get in my lap  scratching my legs or him running around my feet. I cannot run a bath or take one without worrying  about him jumping in.  Strange bunny!  He also has a fascination with the fridge.  He tries to get in there and he also tries to get behind the dryer but he gets stuck because he is so fat and I have to get him out.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Wow Binky looks great! Can't believe he let you put a lei on him!!!
> 
> Loving all the new bunny pics and new posters in here. Bunnies are seriously amazing if you give them a chance! My bunny has started waking up my bf with kisses, and the incredible thing is that he wakes him up at the right time!



Awww... that's so sweet of Evander.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi jumped in the toilet again today.  He loves sleeping on it and I must have accidently left the lid up.  I have just spent the last hour and half bathing him and disenfecting the bathroom. He is not very happy.  He was running around when I was cleaning and I started talking to him and he started thumping at me.



Man that must be frustrating. Hehe, funny how he started thumping at you when you spoke to him. Shadow hasn't started that, yet.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> ^  I think he likes being up higher so he can have a better view of whats going on and that makes him feel safer.  I do wish he would leave the toilet and bathtub alone .  I cannot even go to the bathroom without him trying to get in my lap  scratching my legs or him running around my feet. I cannot run a bath or take one without worrying  about him jumping in.  Strange bunny!  He also has a fascination with the fridge.  He tries to get in there and he also tries to get behind the dryer but he gets stuck because he is so fat and I have to get him out.



Shadow's the same, he'll like to jump and sit on a high spot and just look out. As for the fridge, join the club... EVERY time I open it (or even walk towards the kitchen) he'll get excited and if I open the door he'll jump in.

LOL, I can imagine Luigi's butt sticking out and you trying to pull him out.


----------



## jellybebe

Happy Halloween! Anyone have any plans? I'm sooo tired, as I am every Friday. BTW, what do people here think of the Bal Giant City? I've been looking at them online.

I'm sure that Luigi jumping into the toilet/bathtub is so frustrating IF, but it sounds so incredibly funny too. Evander likes to follow us into the bathroom, but he would never dream of jumping into the toilet!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have 2 cities with giant hardware Jelly.  I have a french blue with giant gold hardware and a black with giant silver.  I also have a violet envelope clutch with giant hardware.

No plans for me...I'm too tired on friday and I have....internship apps to continue filling out (it never ends!)


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Maybe Luigi is expressing a wish for a swimpool. And bath toys.


----------



## bellapsyd

got my halloween pictures!!!!!  post later!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I have 2 cities with giant hardware Jelly.  I have a french blue with giant gold hardware and a black with giant silver.  I also have a violet envelope clutch with giant hardware.
> 
> No plans for me...I'm too tired on friday and I have....internship apps to continue filling out (it never ends!)



But isn't the Giant City a different bag than the regular City w/ giant hardware? 

Good luck with internship apps!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL he jumped INTO the toilet?! awww poor bunny (& mommy who had to clean it all up!) he sounds so mischevious!


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- I didn't think so, but clearly I am behind on my bag buying!  Do you have a link?


----------



## bellapsyd

(I love this one)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















I guess the wait was worth it- they sent us 86 photos they had taken of our buns!  I tried to choose a few of the best!


*HOPPY HALLOWEEN!*


----------



## omgblonde

OMG LOLLLLL!! Those pictures are so amazingly cute!!! Love the pirate theme!


----------



## pond23

The wait was definitely worth it *Bella*! These photos are priceless! Wow! The bunny spa day place did a great job. I love the pirate and fair maiden costumes! Soooo cute!


----------



## jellybebe

Bella here's a link to the Bal website:
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ue=802871716(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)

I think I like white or black, although pink is cute on people. I'll have to check them out the next time I go home or to a major city. 

Love the new pics! Soooo cute!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Bella here's a link to the Bal website:
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ue=802871716(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)
> 
> I think I like white or black, although pink is cute on people. I'll have to check them out the next time I go home or to a major city.
> 
> Love the new pics! Soooo cute!


 
This Balenciaga bag is on my wishlist too *jelly*! I believe that it is the City with the giant silver HW, like Bella said. I like the charcoal grey and the black, and the sapphire among the bright colors.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love them Bella!  I like the princess hat one and the one under it the best.   How in the world did you get them to stay still with those props around and clothes on?  They are such good bunnies for letting you dress them and take pics without looking to upset. I think Chester likes the clothes.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Bella here's a link to the Bal website:
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ue=802871716(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)
> 
> I think I like white or black, although pink is cute on people. I'll have to check them out the next time I go home or to a major city.
> 
> Love the new pics! Soooo cute!


 

I really love this bag.  I like the saphirre and bubblegum pink but the black or white would probably be what I would get since it can be worn more.  I need to really buy bags from different designers.  I want a balenciaga City and Chanel Jumbo reissue eventually.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I think this thread has now officially exceeded the Official International Cuteness Level.

Very odd that not one person here has an ugly bunbun. Coincidence? I think not.

(Princess Pet was quite a hit with the Trick or Treaters. She received several pets and a couple of kisses  on her embroidered pink nose (she only accepts kisses from people with makeup-free lips). News of her presence soon spread, and before long there were as many people clamoring for her as for candy, "Yo, Princess Pet, Whatup baby girl!" She graciously informed all the children of new regulations suggesting 3-5 servings of Skittles daily, for those who hope to grow floppy ears.)


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly do they make this color anymore?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Balenciaga-Work-handbag-in-Argent-Gray-Excellent_W0QQitemZ260306864606QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306864606&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi jumped in the toilet again today.  He loves sleeping on it and I must have accidently left the lid up.  I have just spent the last hour and half bathing him and disenfecting the bathroom. He is not very happy.  He was running around when I was cleaning and I started talking to him and he started thumping at me.



hahahahah!!! i'm sorry but that just made me laugh out loud picturing him in the toilet and how he must have felt so pissed that his plans for an afternoon nap just went down the toilet! (touche)!!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> (I love this one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the wait was worth it- they sent us 86 photos they had taken of our buns!  I tried to choose a few of the best!
> 
> 
> *HOPPY HALLOWEEN!*



Those are amazing! Thanks for posting them *bella!* Can't wiat to show them to the bf.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Bella here's a link to the Bal website:
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles/P-Giant-City-Lambskin-Palladium-plated.aspx?VariantPropertyName=VariantId&VariantPropertyValue=802871716(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)
> 
> I think I like white or black, although pink is cute on people. I'll have to check them out the next time I go home or to a major city.
> 
> Love the new pics! Soooo cute!



That's a really nice bag. I have to say I love it on others, but not myself. Bal in general isn't really my style but I have to say that purple is stunning!


----------



## girlvintage

bella - the photos are just precious!! made my day!!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> This Balenciaga bag is on my wishlist too *jelly*! I believe that it is the City with the giant silver HW, like Bella said. I like the charcoal grey and the black, and the sapphire among the bright colors.




Now that I've looked around more and compared the size of the "giant" and the "regular" city, I realize that you and Bella are right. I think I like the giant hardware because it doesn't have tassles. I can't stand the tassles for some reason. I wouldn't mind a white one with gold hardware. Is that hard to find, I wonder? 

I can't believe it's November!!!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> That's a really nice bag. I have to say I love it on others, but not myself. Bal in general isn't really my style but I have to say that purple is stunning!



I kind of feel that way too, but I guess I'll see when I try one on. When I go home for Christmas, all I'm going to do is shop, go to X'mas events and play with my bunny!!! Can't wait! I have to get through final exams first though, ugh.


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks everyone!!!  I think they sit still because they are scared!  The shelter is loud and LOTS of people come with their bunnies for spa day!

IF- don't quote me, but I do think argent is still being made!  I have a twiggy in that color!  (I have amassed a LARGE bal collection).  I'm waiting on an apple green to be shipped to me and debating if I want an aquamarine with GSH!  Gold hardware is being discontinued FYI


----------



## omgblonde

What else goes on @ the bunny spa day Bella?

I wish we had something like that around here!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> I kind of feel that way too, but I guess I'll see when I try one on. When I go home for Christmas, all I'm going to do is shop, go to X'mas events and play with my bunny!!! Can't wait! I have to get through final exams first though, ugh.


Sounds like a fun Christmas!! Good luck with your exams!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> thanks everyone!!!  I think they sit still because they are scared!  The shelter is loud and LOTS of people come with their bunnies for spa day!
> 
> IF- don't quote me, but I do think argent is still being made!  I have a twiggy in that color!  (I have amassed a LARGE bal collection).  I'm waiting on an apple green to be shipped to me and debating if I want an aquamarine with GSH!  Gold hardware is being discontinued FYI




Wow, do you have new pics in your collection thread?


----------



## junebug35

Awwww all ur babies are sooo adorable! I have a Basset Hound and I think of her as my big bunny...LOL


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> thanks everyone!!! I think they sit still because they are scared! The shelter is loud and LOTS of people come with their bunnies for spa day!
> 
> IF- don't quote me, but I do think argent is still being made! I have a twiggy in that color! (I have amassed a LARGE bal collection). I'm waiting on an apple green to be shipped to me and debating if I want an aquamarine with GSH! Gold hardware is being discontinued FYI


 

So does the argent have gold hardware?  Where can you buy balenciaga besides ebay and balenciaga stores?  I love this color and I should probably get one before it is discontinued and the gold is discontinued.  I have been wanting a grey bag and the balenciaga would be perfect. 

If you get time update your collection with pics of your new bags! I would love to see them.


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- no,  not in the thread.  I know- I need to get around to it!!!

IF- over here, Barney's and Neiman Marcus carries them.  

I am not positive if you can get it in the gold hardware.  I bought mine from a friend so I didn't actually go into the store (and mine is regular tassel hardware).  I would ask in the Bal forum!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks Bella!

Did you guys want to do a Christmas RAOK for the bunny thread?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ YES I am SOOOOO sorry- I have just been swamped with internship apps, plus my usual school and practicum!  

everyone PM me your e-mail if you are interested and I will start setting up the elfster in the next week


----------



## girlvintage

my mom said i can pick a coach bag for my bday.. 
what do you think about these? i'm in love with the new op art sabrina design! hamptons is my second pick..


----------



## acschjenn

bellapsyd- those pics are great!!!  If I did that to my bunnies, they'd be so disgruntled. hehe.


----------



## caruava

^Would love to see some pics of your bunnies!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> my mom said i can pick a coach bag for my bday..
> what do you think about these? i'm in love with the new op art sabrina design! hamptons is my second pick..



I like the one on the left better.  Or this one, which is shaped similarly to one of my favourite LVs, the neo cabby:
http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=11803&category_id=1786


----------



## girlvintage

^ oooh yes i like that one too.. 

i also like the patchwork zoe in black and silver but i have so many black bags already! so i'm trying to decide between op art or the mosaic zoe or mosaic tote instead...


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage: *Coach has some beautiful bags out now! My favorite from the 4 above is definitely the new op art Sabrina design. I saw this in a magazine recently, and I thought it looked fab.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I like the opart the best.  The shape and the goldhardware make this look classy.


----------



## girlvintage

ok i've told my mom my first choice is op art sabrina, i'm in love!.. and i definitely should get a brown bec i have a dozen black bags already -- but between the two, which is a nicer op art combi? the choco on brown or the khaki on brown combi? they both look so yummy! choco on brown though just screams at me!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I like the cholate on brown the best.  When are you getting it?


----------



## bellapsyd

PM me your email if you want to be in the bunny holiday RAOK!!!  (please guys, I can't PM all of you this time to ask)

(got you, IF)


----------



## omgblonde

PM'd you!!

I love all the bags posted! I just recently bought a Dior agenda so now I'm trying to stay away from lusting after new bags because I'll have no money left LOL! TK Maxx (UK version of TJ MAXX) have just started stocking Coach.. it's not good! Atleast they only have the bags I dislike there at the moment LOL


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> I like the cholate on brown the best.  When are you getting it?



yeah i keep going back to that same bag, so i guess stick to my bagalicious instinct and just go for it.. op art sabrina it is then! thanks guys!

my mom's going to ny this month and will be getting it there, then she's coming to see me end of nov so i might get it by then, but my  birthday's not until dec 17 so it's all good! 

i even have a name already for my soon to be baby - *coco*!! 
doesn't she look like a coco?? hehe!


----------



## pond23

^^^ I like the chocolate on brown Sabrina the best too! It gives a rich, luxurious look to the bag. I think you're going to love it!


----------



## omgblonde

Look at how Honey let me hold him today LOL!

















He looked so cute! The last picture just kills me


----------



## girlvintage

^ omg he's sooo chunky!!! ;p


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG lol he looks like a stuffed well overstuffed bunny!  So cute!


----------



## girlvintage

binky is still insanely shedding, its been months already like there's no end in site!! my floor is constantly covered with fur even after sweeping.. i was eating breakfast this morning and found a clump of bunny fur on my toast!! 

i wish there was a magic pill they can take that can stop the shedding...


----------



## jellybebe

^Do you have the furminator brush? It helps. 

Wow, those pics of Honey are adorable! I agree, the last pic is sooo cute! I love bunny mouths!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha he does look over stuffed!

Honey is shedding like crazy too.. he has SO much fur it just gets everywhere!


----------



## girlvintage

do those brushes really work? i bought a similar one years ago at a "as in on tv" store and couldn't figure out how to use it! like the blades weren't picking up any fur so i thought i must've been doing it wrong, anyway i ended up just throwing it away.. i found a regular bristle brush that works great bec only after a few strokes the whole surface is matted like a little shag carpet.. but now it seems to not make a difference with the amount of fur that binky is still shedding.. it feels like he's been shedding for a whole year already! =(


----------



## bellapsyd

furmminator is a Godsend.  you have to be gentle but firm enough or else it won't look like it is pulling anything KWIM?


----------



## savvysgirl

Guess what ... for those who said about being careful with having a boy & a girl together ... problem sorted. Harley is a Lacey! Bless. It was confirmed yesterday that he was infact a little girl and not a little boy as the other vet told us 3 weeks ago! And, they have both become friends with our cat Pascoe! So cute to see them together. 
I've also started with the litter training. How long does can it take for them to be litter trained? I know every bunny is different.

OMG - Honey is such a darling. Lovely colouring!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Look at how Honey let me hold him today LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked so cute! The last picture just kills me


 
^^^ This photo of Honey is my favorite! Bunny mouths are just the cutest! And I love when they contort their front paws into crazy positions. They're so adorable!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I bought a non gucci bag can you believe it. Luigi and Marc jacobs colorblock clutch. I totally missed the boat on these bags. I really want one of these to go with it.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

LOL I just want to grab Honey's fat little furry paws and squeeze them and give her a kiss on her nice pink nose!

Italian Fashion, Luigi seems intrigued by the different smell of the new bag. I think he likes the color, he is clearly contemplating its seating and nap-friendliness potential.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I bought a non gucci bag can you believe it. Luigi and Marc jacobs colorblock clutch. I totally missed the boat on these bags. I really want one of these to go with it.



Very nice bag! Goes well with the colouring of your fur Luigi!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Look at how Honey let me hold him today LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked so cute! The last picture just kills me



Honey is ADORABLE!!! He is so fluffy! And what a good boy for letting you take photos of him. The last one is my absolute favourite!


----------



## caruava

Oh and Shadow has learnt to go up and down the ramps of his new condo without a problem. He was so scared when he started off but now he just runs up and down them. That's after forcing him a few times.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> yeah i keep going back to that same bag, so i guess stick to my bagalicious instinct and just go for it.. op art sabrina it is then! thanks guys!
> 
> my mom's going to ny this month and will be getting it there, then she's coming to see me end of nov so i might get it by then, but my  birthday's not until dec 17 so it's all good!
> 
> i even have a name already for my soon to be baby - *coco*!!
> doesn't she look like a coco?? hehe!



Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

hey guys, I just got back form the conference I was presenting my research at- and guess what?  I won!!!  I swept all the categories and received 2 lecturing opportunities as well as 2 publications!!  Ok bragging over (I'm just so excited).

All the bunnies look ADORABLE!  I'll have to post some new ones soon.

**still waiting for more names for RAOK


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm hoping to win this to put my bunnies pictures in!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys, I just got back form the conference I was presenting my research at- and guess what?  I won!!!  I swept all the categories and received 2 lecturing opportunities as well as 2 publications!!  Ok bragging over (I'm just so excited).
> 
> All the bunnies look ADORABLE!  I'll have to post some new ones soon.
> 
> **still waiting for more names for RAOK



Congrats!!!!! So happy to hear!!!

(that bi**h at work can suck it when she finds out... )


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> I'm hoping to win this to put my bunnies pictures in!



Awwww that's so sweet!!! Is that coach?


----------



## bellapsyd

hahaha Kav- I'm already dreaming how I am going to tell her!!!!

Yup- Coach raspberry lurex!


----------



## caruava

I would LOVE to see the look on her face... Would love to see the publications when they are out. Also will you be taking up any of the lecturing opportunities?

Great job again! This may sound weird cos we've never met, but really really proud of you!  You're a very smart lady! 

Oh by the way had my 2nd probationary review yesterday and the big boss said I will be getting through my probation without a problem. 1 more month to go but I'm glad to know I will be staying on after!!


----------



## caruava

I'm bored and waiting to go otu for dinner so I searched 'Luigi bunny' on youtube to find your videos *IF*, watched the stuffed toy one again: 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=0qP9U9Tw1L4

Hehe... Luigi's so cute.

Is this your dog *IF*? So well behaved! They must get along great.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1jZFkgISOYc&feature=channel

So sweet how Buster is whining in this one.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pjYpWEjzzn4&feature=channel

WOW Luigi has his own room!!! Shadow jumps around the same except he does it in his hutch and sends hay flying everywhere!
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fWKIR17w4xw&feature=channel

The bunny flop! May I ask how old Luigi is in this video? Notice he seems to have lighter fur around his eyes, very nice.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=jKPsqZj4W3w&feature=channel


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Luigi's Sex Tape is shocking!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys, I just got back form the conference I was presenting my research at- and guess what?  I won!!!  I swept all the categories and received 2 lecturing opportunities as well as 2 publications!!  Ok bragging over (I'm just so excited).
> 
> All the bunnies look ADORABLE!  I'll have to post some new ones soon.
> 
> **still waiting for more names for RAOK



Congrats!!! That's sooo great! Really proud of you!!!

Kav I want to see more pics of Shadow in his new condo!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys, I just got back form the conference I was presenting my research at- and guess what? I won!!! I swept all the categories and received 2 lecturing opportunities as well as 2 publications!! Ok bragging over (I'm just so excited).
> 
> All the bunnies look ADORABLE! I'll have to post some new ones soon.
> 
> **still waiting for more names for RAOK


 
Congrats Bella!  You are so smart all this work is paying off.  Kavs right haha I bet the mean lady at will backoff a bit.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> I'm bored and waiting to go otu for dinner so I searched 'Luigi bunny' on youtube to find your videos *IF*, watched the stuffed toy one again:
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=0qP9U9Tw1L4
> 
> Hehe... Luigi's so cute.
> 
> Is this your dog *IF*? So well behaved! They must get along great.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1jZFkgISOYc&feature=channel
> 
> So sweet how Buster is whining in this one.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pjYpWEjzzn4&feature=channel
> 
> WOW Luigi has his own room!!! Shadow jumps around the same except he does it in his hutch and sends hay flying everywhere!
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fWKIR17w4xw&feature=channel
> 
> The bunny flop! May I ask how old Luigi is in this video? Notice he seems to have lighter fur around his eyes, very nice.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=jKPsqZj4W3w&feature=channel


 
Congrats to you Kav.  Glad to hear that you will be staying.  That always makes you feel better when they like your performance and you get good reviews early on.  Post some pics of shadow in the condo.  I bet he loves it!


Yea Luigi has his own room when I am in Italy.  He actually prefers living in the states though because my aunt has cats and he loves bullying the shy cat.  He takes off running and rams her with his nose.  She always has to tiptoe around and jump on things so she does not walk by him.  

The dog was my neighbors in Italy.  She has since moved back to the US.  Buster loved Luigi.   He was a very old dog and was very tame so we did not have to worry about him hurting Luigi.  Another neighbor had a chiuaua and we would have to stop luigi from bullying him.  He would try to charge him and bite and knock his legs out from under him. The dog was scared and would shake and Luigi knew that he was scared so that made him more aggressive. 

I think Luigi was around 4 months old in that video and the one of him jumping.  He was such a little sweet easygoing bunny back then.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ShimmaPuff said:


> Luigi's Sex Tape is shocking!


 

Paris Hilton's tape is nothing compared to this!


----------



## ItalianFashion

some of my favorite you tube bunny videos

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fdOJnpTWU_w Short People song

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Dwb-sabYo bunny biting glass

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=vW10SMedZKE  rat loves rabbit

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=JRECueKXmz8 bunny sleeping

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=tOlfwm4njdo  lazy buuny


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> ^^^ This photo of Honey is my favorite! Bunny mouths are just the cutest! And I love when they contort their front paws into crazy positions. They're so adorable!



Awww I know I LOVE bunny mouths!! Especially when they lick their lips LOL so cute!



ItalianFashion said:


> I bought a non gucci bag can you believe it. Luigi and Marc jacobs colorblock clutch. I totally missed the boat on these bags. I really want one of these to go with it.



Awwww Luigi is so cute! I love the clutch too!



ShimmaPuff said:


> LOL I just want to grab Honey's fat little furry paws and squeeze them and give her a kiss on her nice pink nose!


LOL he'd probably let you too.. he loves having his paws squeezed!



kavnadoo said:


> Oh and Shadow has learnt to go up and down the ramps of his new condo without a problem. He was so scared when he started off but now he just runs up and down them. That's after forcing him a few times.


Awww yay!! I'm glad he's loving his new hutch! Is it completely finished now?


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys, I just got back form the conference I was presenting my research at- and guess what?  I won!!!  I swept all the categories and received 2 lecturing opportunities as well as 2 publications!!  Ok bragging over (I'm just so excited).
> 
> All the bunnies look ADORABLE!  I'll have to post some new ones soon.
> 
> **still waiting for more names for RAOK


OMG congratsssss!!!!! You did AMAZING! Well done!! You should be so proud of yourself!
& that key chain is so cute!

haha the Luigi vids are so cute!!!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> some of my favorite you tube bunny videos
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fdOJnpTWU_w Short People song
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Dwb-sabYo bunny biting glass
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=vW10SMedZKE  rat loves rabbit
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=JRECueKXmz8 bunny sleeping
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=tOlfwm4njdo  lazy buuny



hahaha!! love them all!! 

bella -- congrats!! i love the keychain too! do you mean it can store photos?? how adorable! can one get that from any coach store?? i want one!!


----------



## omgblonde

Today I bought Honey his christmas costume.. this year he's going to be an Elf!! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

^Too cute!!!


----------



## caruava

Awwwww... Honey is the CUTEST elf ever! An elf with 4 ears!


----------



## girlvintage

Santa's little hopping helper never looked so cute!!!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Congrats to you Kav.  Glad to hear that you will be staying.  That always makes you feel better when they like your performance and you get good reviews early on.  Post some pics of shadow in the condo.  I bet he loves it!
> 
> 
> Yea Luigi has his own room when I am in Italy.  He actually prefers living in the states though because my aunt has cats and he loves bullying the shy cat.  He takes off running and rams her with his nose.  She always has to tiptoe around and jump on things so she does not walk by him.
> 
> The dog was my neighbors in Italy.  She has since moved back to the US.  Buster loved Luigi.   He was a very old dog and was very tame so we did not have to worry about him hurting Luigi.  Another neighbor had a chiuaua and we would have to stop luigi from bullying him.  He would try to charge him and bite and knock his legs out from under him. The dog was scared and would shake and Luigi knew that he was scared so that made him more aggressive.
> 
> I think Luigi was around 4 months old in that video and the one of him jumping.  He was such a little sweet easygoing bunny back then.



Haha... i can't tell you how many parts of that message made me laugh out loud... What a bully Luigi is. I wish i got to put Shadow with another animal to see how he would react.

That bit about the chihuahua cracked me up. I could just imagine Luigi running and knocking the poor bugger's legs out from under him. Cats are usually pretty aggressive. Well not aggressive but they'll stick up for themselves. Luigi would think twice if he knew that the cat he was ramming with his nose could possibly see him as the nights dinner.

4 months... awwww how cute. Shadow's been playing up a bit the last day or 2. His poop was pretty soft and stinky yesterday but he's fine today. I will post pics soon. The frame of the condo is finished, I just need to furnish it.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> some of my favorite you tube bunny videos
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fdOJnpTWU_w Short People song
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Dwb-sabYo bunny biting glass
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=vW10SMedZKE  rat loves rabbit
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=JRECueKXmz8 bunny sleeping
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=tOlfwm4njdo  lazy buuny




1 Awwww how cute when the bunny around through the hal way. Shadow does the same except cos of the polished timber he slides and crashes into the walls, and scrambles too! This bunny needs to be litter trained!!
Haha... 'Little Bay Poo'.

2 It's funny how all bunnies are the same, or should I say have a lot of the same behaviours. You should see how scratched one of my doors is at home. And didn't you have to replace a whole door *IF*?

Oh and search Bunny Letter Opener... You get the cutest videos!

3 Awwww the bunny looks like Honey but in a different colour! That's so sweet it sleeping with the rat... Hmmm rabbit cat and rat. Interesting how animals get along and don't see each other as dinner. I love how the rat follows the bunny everywhere!

4 Is the bunny wheezing? SO sweet...

5 Haha at this rate this bunny is gonna become so fat!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Today I bought Honey his christmas costume.. this year he's going to be an Elf!! LOL


 

Honey is the cutest elf .  It looks like it was made for him and he does not seem to upset!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> 1 Awwww how cute when the bunny around through the hal way. Shadow does the same except cos of the polished timber he slides and crashes into the walls, and scrambles too! This bunny needs to be litter trained!!
> Haha... 'Little Bay Poo'.
> 
> 2 It's funny how all bunnies are the same, or should I say have a lot of the same behaviours. You should see how scratched one of my doors is at home. And didn't you have to replace a whole door *IF*?
> 
> Oh and search Bunny Letter Opener... You get the cutest videos!
> 
> 
> *haha yeah the doors are not in good shape in us and italy. Bunnies love any kind of woodchews, doors, bedframes, etc...*
> 
> *This is him in italy he did this whenever we tried to shut the door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the door at my aunts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I added a few new videos*
> 
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Thn7w2nO0*
> 
> *Luigi scratching at the door gets tired*
> 
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_fmbVLNGyew*
> 
> *Luigi thumping for no reason when he was a baby.*


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Haha... i can't tell you how many parts of that message made me laugh out loud... What a bully Luigi is. I wish i got to put Shadow with another animal to see how he would react.
> 
> That bit about the chihuahua cracked me up. I could just imagine Luigi running and knocking the poor bugger's legs out from under him. Cats are usually pretty aggressive. Well not aggressive but they'll stick up for themselves. Luigi would think twice if he knew that the cat he was ramming with his nose could possibly see him as the nights dinner.
> 
> 4 months... awwww how cute. Shadow's been playing up a bit the last day or 2. His poop was pretty soft and stinky yesterday but he's fine today. I will post pics soon. The frame of the condo is finished, I just need to furnish it.


 

I always wonder what makes their poop soft for no reason.  This happens every now and them with luigi.  I thought maybe it was the little pieces of bananna but he still gets it sometimes even when he has not had it in a while.


----------



## jellybebe

^Maybe just because the bacteria in their GI tracts fluctuates sometimes? I'm not sure either.

I don't want to study!!! Finals are coming up and there is soooo much to get through.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ agreed. finals are this week and next for me and I haven't studied.  I'm only focusing on my internship apps!


----------



## bellapsyd

Delta Airlines has reversed their decision to allow bunnies in the cabin!  From what I can tell, that means NO major US airlines will anymore!  (but dogs, cats, birds, even snakes are ok).  I'm worried b/c I am planning on moving for my internship and REFUSE to put my bunnies in as cargo!  Here is the link to write them a quick response asking them to reconsider! *http://www.delta.com/emailus/servlet/EmailUs?cmd=go*


----------



## ItalianFashion

omg what i am going to do I have no way to get  luigi home when I go back?  I always flew delta  to italy and back since they were the only ones that allowd  bunnies.  Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## girlvintage

oh my, that's horrible! isn't there exceptions if you prove the bunny is a pet and not ugh.. "meat"???

i cant believe that EVEN snakes are allowed but NOT rabbits?? thats just insane.. there's a reason why a movie will never be made about a plane full of passengers panicking about a bunch of rabbits running loose in the cabin!! DUH!! in fact, if i had a bunny infestation problem i'd simply be in heaven!..


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> Delta Airlines has reversed their decision to allow bunnies in the cabin!  From what I can tell, that means NO major US airlines will anymore!  (but dogs, cats, birds, even snakes are ok).  I'm worried b/c I am planning on moving for my internship and REFUSE to put my bunnies in as cargo!  Here is the link to write them a quick response asking them to reconsider! *http://www.delta.com/emailus/servlet/EmailUs?cmd=go*



That's just horrible! Canada also only has one major airline that will allow bunnies on board, and I'm so worried that will change. And their flights are already limited.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I heard that there might be a few other airlines?  Continental and US Airways maybe?    everyone just take a sec and send them a letter if you can!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> IF- I heard that there might be a few other airlines? Continental and US Airways maybe? everyone just take a sec and send them a letter if you can!


 


I sent them a letter.  I have spent about 20,000 with them in the last few years going back and forth.  I only flew delta because I called all the airlines that fly out of marco polo in Venice and they said NO RABBITS in CABIN.  I know US AIR flies into marco polo but no bunnies continental does not fly there.  

OMG I really do not know what I am going to do.  Hopefully hubby will be able to get transferred here


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> Delta Airlines has reversed their decision to allow bunnies in the cabin! From what I can tell, that means NO major US airlines will anymore! (but dogs, cats, birds, even snakes are ok). I'm worried b/c I am planning on moving for my internship and REFUSE to put my bunnies in as cargo! Here is the link to write them a quick response asking them to reconsider! *http://www.delta.com/emailus/servlet/EmailUs?cmd=go*


 
^^^ That's terrible news! My sister and I moved across the country with our bunnies via Delta. We chose them because they allowed bunnies in the cabin. I don't know what we'll do if we ever have a long distance move again. I don't want to put my bunnies in the cargo hold either. This really sucks! 

So far the only major United States-based airlines that seem to allow bunnies now are *Continental *and *Alaska Airlines*.


----------



## bellapsyd

with me guaranteed a move sometime this summer (most likely to CA), I NEED to be able to fly my two with me!  Continental better keep on letting bunnies fly bc it is looking like my only option!

**Continental only allows one pet per person!  I have 2 bunnies!  I wonder if it would make a difference b/c they would both be in the same carrier


----------



## ItalianFashion

Is there a bunny website where we can post this info so more bunny people can email them?


----------



## caruava

I know there are bunny forums like binky bunny (I think?). If you do a search I am sure a whole heap will come up.

The bf and I had a anniversary last night and I got to wear some of my new purchases (well newish...). He surprised me with dinner and a pair of heels that I almost gave up looking for.


----------



## caruava

These are the matching heels to the bag that the bf gave me. I was in shock when I opened it up and saw the box. I looked up at my shelves to see if I was missing a box to see if he just took one to mess around with me. 

No one has ever (besides my parents) has ever given me such a generous gift before. I know these were the ones on eBay a while ago and I missed out on the auction cos I went to surprise him at his place with cake when he was a bit stressed with work. He had bought the heels off the person who won the original auction. And with the exchange rate I know he must have paid a fortune so I really really want to do something special for him this Christmas.

So enough with the yakking... here they are! I love them so much!!!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I always wonder what makes their poop soft for no reason.  This happens every now and them with luigi.  I thought maybe it was the little pieces of bananna but he still gets it sometimes even when he has not had it in a while.



I have no idea as well. Shadow has a good diet and it hasn't changed. Might be because of *jelly*'s theory. Who knows, but he was fine the next day and his character was the same so I had no worries.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> These are the matching heels to the bag that the bf gave me. I was in shock when I opened it up and saw the box. I looked up at my shelves to see if I was missing a box to see if he just took one to mess around with me.
> 
> No one has ever (besides my parents) has ever given me such a generous gift before. I know these were the ones on eBay a while ago and I missed out on the auction cos I went to surprise him at his place with cake when he was a bit stressed with work. He had bought the heels off the person who won the original auction. And with the exchange rate I know he must have paid a fortune so I really really want to do something special for him this Christmas.
> 
> So enough with the yakking... here they are! I love them so much!!!



aaaawwww!! thats soooo sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

OMG Kav! How sweet of your bf!!! You look sooooo beautiful in that photo! Congrats on your anniversary! How long has it been?


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> *haha yeah the doors are not in good shape in us and italy. Bunnies love any kind of woodchews, doors, bedframes, etc...*
> 
> *This is him in italy he did this whenever we tried to shut the door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the door at my aunts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I added a few new videos*
> 
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Thn7w2nO0*
> 
> *Luigi scratching at the door gets tired*
> 
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_fmbVLNGyew*
> 
> *Luigi thumping for no reason when he was a baby.*



omg LOL!!! what a naughty little bunny!!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> ^Maybe just because the bacteria in their GI tracts fluctuates sometimes? I'm not sure either.
> 
> I don't want to study!!! Finals are coming up and there is soooo much to get through.





bellapsyd said:


> ^ agreed. finals are this week and next for me and I haven't studied. I'm only focusing on my internship apps!


Good luck on finals girls! I'm sure you'll both ace them! I am so glad my course doesn't have exams!



bellapsyd said:


> Delta Airlines has reversed their decision to allow bunnies in the cabin! From what I can tell, that means NO major US airlines will anymore! (but dogs, cats, birds, even snakes are ok). I'm worried b/c I am planning on moving for my internship and REFUSE to put my bunnies in as cargo! Here is the link to write them a quick response asking them to reconsider! *http://www.delta.com/emailus/servlet/EmailUs?cmd=go*


Whaaaat?! That is SO wrong. The weird thing is bunniest are the least disruptive! Dogs, birds & even cats could make SO much noise.. a snake could get free & kill someone (Snakes on a plane anyone?! LOL).. bunnies just sit there & sniff!!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> I know there are bunny forums like binky bunny (I think?). If you do a search I am sure a whole heap will come up.
> 
> The bf and I had a anniversary last night and I got to wear some of my new purchases (well newish...). He surprised me with dinner and a pair of heels that I almost gave up looking for.


Aww you look absolutely stunning! I LOVE your dress, it's gorgeous!

Love the purse & new heels too! What a lucky girl!


----------



## ItalianFashion

You know the only thing I can think of is a bunny may have gotten out of their cage  a few times and they made this rule.  I was on one flight from italy and  on my domestic portion the pilot said he once had a bunny on a cross country flight who got out and was running around the whole flight. I can see some bunnies might get out in the soft carriers if they are big chewers but if they mandate a hard cage for them then it would not be a problem.


----------



## omgblonde

Surely some dogs, cats, snakes etc have gotten out too? Bunny discrimination!

Hopefully in your case they'll see your a responsible bunny traveller & waive the ban?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I sure hope so because that is the only way I can go home.  It does seem like bunny discrimination!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I need to call them and check this out.  I have to call anyway because I never went back on my return flight and i need to check how long it is good for to go back.


----------



## pond23

I have heard 1 or 2 incidents of people intentionally letting their bunnies out of their carriers during the flight. One of the bunnies supposedly ran to the open cockpit and started chewing things. But these are isolated cases, and they may even be exaggerated accounts. Why should the rest of us and our bunnies be punished for these few irresponsible bunny owners? Plus, I'm sure other breeds of animals have also gotten loose on a plane. Airlines have been unfairly targetting bunnies for a while. It started with American and United. Ugh!


----------



## jellybebe

^Hee hee I guess I can't let my bunny run around on a flight then! I was kinda thinking about it.  Poor little guy.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I had one attendant give Luigi salad in a bowl and told me let him run around in the galley!  I was like I do not think that is a good idea. lol I know Luigi would have been running from me if I let him out and be all over the place.


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> I have heard 1 or 2 incidents of people intentionally letting their bunnies out of their carriers during the flight. One of the bunnies supposedly *ran to the open cockpit and started chewing things. *But these are isolated cases, and they may even be exaggerated accounts. Why should the rest of us and our bunnies be punished for these few irresponsible bunny owners? Plus, I'm sure other breeds of animals have also gotten loose on a plane. Airlines have been unfairly targetting bunnies for a while. It started with American and United. Ugh!



I'm sorry but... ROFL!!!!  typical bunny chewing stuff he's not supposed to hahahah!! Hope the plane didn't like..break though! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> Is there a bunny website where we can post this info so more bunny people can email them?



done.  It's on bunspace (where I found it) and I posted on rabbitsonline


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- you look gorgeous!!!  what amazing shoes!!!!


----------



## RaeBelle

Long time thread reader, first time thread poster.  I have 3 lovely bunnies with me and one waiting across the Rainbow Bridge.  I'll post more on them later.

I emailed Delta about their horrible policy not allowing rabbits in the cabin.  Here's an excerpt of the email I received from them:
Thank you for contacting Delta Air Lines.

Current pet in cabin restrictions reflect policy alignment for the 
merger between Delta Air Lines and Northwest. We regret it causing 
inconvenience and disappointment. You may send your rebuttal to our 
Corporate Customer Care-Baggage office in Atlanta, at the address listed
below:

Delta Air Lines, Inc.
Corporate Customer Care-Baggage
P. O. Box 20598
Atlanta, Georgia   30320-2598
FAX:  (404) 714 9122

Your selection of Delta is appreciated, and we will always do our best 
to merit your confidence and support.

I realize this is a disappointment, and trust you will understand our 
position. We hope you will continue to make Delta your airline of 
choice.


I will be writing a letter to them!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you got more of a response back than I did!!!!  I will be rebuttling too!


----------



## caruava

Thanks everyone... It was only a 1 year anniversary *jelly*. He made it so special though.  

Thanks *omg* i love the dress too. 

Yeah I think the airline must have had a few bad experiences. Instead of completely banning they should just make the rules more strict.


----------



## girlvintage

wow kav -- only 1 year and he's already proving himself to be a real keeper!! 

bella -- yes i think instead of giving the new rules they should atleast explain why they were suddenly made in the first place, a track record of good "bunny flyers" experiences should then be presented to them!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> *haha yeah the doors are not in good shape in us and italy. Bunnies love any kind of woodchews, doors, bedframes, etc...*
> 
> *This is him in italy he did this whenever we tried to shut the door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the door at my aunts*
> 
> 
> *I added a few new videos*
> 
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Thn7w2nO0*
> 
> *Luigi scratching at the door gets tired*
> 
> *http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_fmbVLNGyew*
> 
> *Luigi thumping for no reason when he was a baby.*



Haha... all I can say is typical bunny!!! That photo is great!  Love him grabbing the door with complete disregard to where his head is... 

Shadow loves plastic and any form of rubber on the other hand. EVErything is wooden at my place. The floors, skirting, doors, all the wardrobes, my entire kitchen is oak all the way from the ceiling down to the floor. 

And what does Shadow like? Chewing rubber thongs (slippers in american speak), plastic bags (all bins are off the floor) and any bit of plastic he can find. He was chewing something before and I had to hold his head and put my fingers on the side of his jaws to open them and the bf had to literally put his fingers into his mouth and pull it out, it was a hard white chunk of plastic.

Where it came from I had no idea, I remove any hazard as soon as I see it.


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats Kav! What an amazing first anniversary! 

Evander loves plastic bags, paper, textbooks (especially the corners of the covers), blankets, my bf's shoes (not mine though, fortunately) and things made of wood that are already sort of flawed. He won't touch wood that is pristine, but if there's already a scratch or broken piece, he will go to town on it. I miss him! Can't wait to go home!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aw i love this thread!  I have had bunnies my whole life...up until highschool when my oldest one died at the age of 9 (almost 10) years...she was so frail and it broke my heart to pieces when she died...I hope to get another one day, but until then my pomeranian is keeping me company!

Here are 3 of the 6 rabbits i have had:

this is Nibbles: she is a grey (blue) dwarf mix, she is the one who lived to be almost 10, she was the sweetest thing in the entire world, litter boxed trained to perfection and very cuddly  i miss her...





this is my second rabbit I had, Harvey, he was so so little when we got him, thats why we named him Harvey (lol irony)...He was a siamese sable and nibbles and him (both were fixed..) were best friends!  they had seperate cages but liked to snuggle together...he was so little 






then when harvey died, we were so very sad and we got another siamese sable, dustbunny!  I called him dusty, my parents got him for me for my birthday and I did EVERYTHING with this rabbit.  He was a real sweetheart.  Nibbles liked dustbunny too, but i could tell not as much as she liked Harvey.






I am trying to find pictures of my rescued lop rabbit Hunnybunny, but I cant!  she was huge and cuddly and a honey color with a white stomach...

but thanks for bringing me back and letting me remember how much joy these little friends gave me


----------



## girlvintage

^ these photos are precious! i'm so glad you can share them with us, i'm sure you gave them as much joy as they gave you! i hope you'll be able to get another bunny again, i do believe they are the most perfect pets one can have!


----------



## bellapsyd

Raebelle- post pics when you can!

balenciagaplanet- gorgeous photos!  I can see you knew how to take care of them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Haha... all I can say is typical bunny!!! That photo is great!  Love him grabbing the door with complete disregard to where his head is...
> 
> Shadow loves plastic and any form of rubber on the other hand. EVErything is wooden at my place. The floors, skirting, doors, all the wardrobes, my entire kitchen is oak all the way from the ceiling down to the floor.
> 
> And what does Shadow like? Chewing rubber thongs (slippers in american speak), plastic bags (all bins are off the floor) and any bit of plastic he can find. He was chewing something before and I had to hold his head and put my fingers on the side of his jaws to open them and the bf had to literally put his fingers into his mouth and pull it out, it was a hard white chunk of plastic.
> 
> Where it came from I had no idea, I remove any hazard as soon as I see it.


 


I am amazed Shadow has not eaten everything in your house since it is all wood! I can just see you trying to pry bunnies mouth open.    I guess you have to make sure all your slippers are put away I am thankful Luigi does not like shoes.  I freaked a few weeks ago I had magic eraser sponge cleaning the bathroom and I think I must have dropped it when the phone rang.  I came back and half of it was gone.  I know it must of tasted horrible.  Thankfully he is ok so far.  I have no idea why they eat stuff like this. Not like they could possibly taste good at all


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> I am amazed Shadow has not eaten everything in your house since it is all wood! I can just see you trying to pry bunnies mouth open.    I guess you have to make sure all your slippers are put away I am thankful Luigi does not like shoes.  I freaked a few weeks ago I had magic eraser sponge cleaning the bathroom and I think I must have dropped it when the phone rang.  I came back and half of it was gone.  I know it must of tasted horrible.  Thankfully he is ok so far.  I have no idea why they eat stuff like this. Not like they could possibly taste good at all



Luigi ate the whole magic sponge??? thats just too funny!! I have a huge corked jar in the living room and Binky munches on that any chance he gets! the cork had gotten so gross looking that i've had to throw away, Binky wasn't so happy, he kept thumping at the jar when he couldn't find his little nibble-friend!


----------



## omgblonde

RaeBelle - Aww I can't wait to see pics of your bunnies!!

Balenciaga - Awwwwww what precious little bunnies! So cute

haha rabbits get in to everything! Honey hasn't really eaten anything he's not supposed to yet. He's only really put holes in clothes.. he has nibbled some wood door frames though but my dad doesn't know yet! LOL


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

girlvintage said:


> ^ these photos are precious! i'm so glad you can share them with us, i'm sure you gave them as much joy as they gave you! i hope you'll be able to get another bunny again, i do believe they are the most perfect pets one can have!




Thanks!
I hope I can have another one eventually too...there was one several weekends ago at the petco in union sq. for adoption...a 4 year old brown lop!  he was very cute, and my dog seemed to like him, but I was moving and couldn't give him a new home 

Does anyone here have a small dog and a rabbit together?  If so how do they get along?


----------



## caruava

What gorgeous bunny photos!

Oh good god Luigi ate a magic eraser? And you got him a Gucci pet bed?? I saw that in the other thread... Lucky bunny is living the life!


----------



## caruava

Went shopping by the way. Chanel didn't have the large caviar tote that I wanted so I got these! And I got a pair of sandals to wear casually as I only have high heels.

Photos aren't too flash cos it's night here and had to use the flash (hate using flash). Took a close up of the necklace against the lovely roses I got for my birthday...


----------



## caruava

And I just bought this to match my gauffre boots and kitten heels...

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sho...ack_patent_bag

I really am on a ban now... :S


----------



## jellybebe

Wow Kav, love that clutch! It's so pretty!

I ordered the pink version of this clutch. It's from the 08 cruise line!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Went shopping by the way. Chanel didn't have the large caviar tote that I wanted so I got these! And I got a pair of sandals to wear casually as I only have high heels.
> 
> Photos aren't too flash cos it's night here and had to use the flash (hate using flash). Took a close up of the necklace against the lovely roses I got for my birthday...


Wow! Love everything, but especially the necklace!


----------



## bellapsyd

love the timeless clutch!!!!!!  I think I need to be banned too.  Just ordered an aquamarine day bag from a private seller!!!

Balenciaga:  (can't remember the rest of your name!)  I think IF has a dog too.  I know my DBF has a Bichion Frise (sp?) and his lop eared bunny.  They LOVE each other.  As long as your dog isn't predatory towards smaller animals it will work out just fine.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Wow Kav, love that clutch! It's so pretty!
> 
> I ordered the pink version of this clutch. It's from the 08 cruise line!



OMG that is gorgeous! How pink is the pink? Bright or baby? (I know nothing about LV sorry ush


----------



## caruava

Thanks *omg*, I've been eying that necklace for a while. I haven't been into chanel for more than a year (don't like going in if I can't afford anything, temptation is too great). The necklace used to cost 3 digit number but it was 4 digit when I got it yesterday. The price increases are amazing. 

I bought my jumbo flap 2 years ago. Price then was $2500, when I checked yesterday it was $800 more. 

I didn't even know that Chanel did a clutch like that. I actually went in for the GST but they were sold out. What's the aquamarine day bag? Is it a Balenciaga?


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> What gorgeous bunny photos!
> 
> Oh good god Luigi ate a magic eraser? And you got him a Gucci pet bed?? I saw that in the other thread... Lucky bunny is living the life!


 

haha yeah he is a spoiled baby.  He even gets mad at me for not petting him for hours. He starts nipping and digging if I stop.  I was so upset that he ate that magic eraser.  He ate half of it.  I just hope it is still not sitting in his stomach.  I think they have some sort of cleaning chemical or something in them also so it gave me a scare.


I love the chanel clutch and those prada shoes.  What is the style of the prada.  I really want a pair if I can afford them!  That price increase in insane.  I never knew they had that much of an increase.  I have always wanted a Chanel maybe a Cabas.  Do they even make those anymore?  I have been thinking of settling for a jersey melrose for Christmas.  I have heard they were on sale at one point so I am guessing I will probably have to overpay on ebay.


----------



## ItalianFashion

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thanks!
> I hope I can have another one eventually too...there was one several weekends ago at the petco in union sq. for adoption...a 4 year old brown lop! he was very cute, and my dog seemed to like him, but I was moving and couldn't give him a new home
> 
> Does anyone here have a small dog and a rabbit together? If so how do they get along?


 

I do not have a dog but when I let luigi play with my neigbors dogs he seemed ok.  One neighbor had a basset and he was old and lazy and he loved luigi.  The other had a chihuahah and Luigi tried to bully him by charging him nipping and trying to knock his feet out from under him.  Right now I am staying with my aunt and she has 2 cats.  Luigi bullies one cat by charging her and he leaves the bigger cat alone.  He will sometimes sniff the big cats face and the cat will pop him but the cat is declawed and Luigi just shakes it off and stands there.   I think if the animal is gentle and calm it might work out.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> OMG that is gorgeous! How pink is the pink? Bright or baby? (I know nothing about LV sorry ush



Yeah it's a bright bright pink, like fuchsia! (Or however it's spelled.) I'm trying to keep it as an after-exam reward for myself, as I won't be able to get it until after I go home anyway.


----------



## lunette

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thanks!
> I hope I can have another one eventually too...there was one several weekends ago at the petco in union sq. for adoption...a 4 year old brown lop! he was very cute, and my dog seemed to like him, but I was moving and couldn't give him a new home
> 
> Does anyone here have a small dog and a rabbit together?  If so how do they get along?




Hi again,  

Been away for awhile but I missed you all and yr bunnies...  my dad passed away a few weeks ago, so took a little time off from the computer.   

Anyway, I wanted to say that I've seen stuff written about how to socialize bunnies and dogs, you might try on the House Rabbit site if you're interested.   

oh, and the bunny condo looks awesome, so much work!  Must be close to being done.

LOVE the classic Chanel.  so much i'm sick, single mommy budget sick...  oh well, I buy their makeup once or twice a year, that and No. 19, still, those are pieces for a lifetime, so elegant, beautiful.  Congratulations.

And one last bit, our first bunny, Sally, died from a blockage she got from things she'd chewed on, insulation foam under our water heater.  Just wanted to pass that on, with the convo about all the stuff the critters find to ingest...  one more thing to worry about...

It's good to be back.  This is the best bunch around~


----------



## lunette

kavnadoo said:


> I have no idea as well. Shadow has a good diet and it hasn't changed. Might be because of *jelly*'s theory. Who knows, but he was fine the next day and his character was the same so I had no worries.



you know about the cecotrope thingie?  Is it one of those maybe, the soft poop?  Here's a quote from some article somewhere, entitled, no lie, RABBITS: THE MYSTERY OF POOP.  even though they say they immediately ingest them, I've seen this kind of poop in all of my rabbit's pens from time to time.

*Unlike most other mammals, lagomorphs (including domestic rabbits) produce two types of droppings,  fecal pellets (the round, dry ones you usually see in the litterbox) and  cecotropes. The latter are produced in a region of the rabbit's  digestive tract called the cecum. The cecum contains a natural community of  bacteria and fungi that provide essential nutrients and possibly even protect the rabbit from harmful pathogens. 
 How does the rabbit get those essential nutrients? She eats the cecotropes as  they exit the anus. The rabbits blissful expression when she's engaging in cecotrophy (the ingestion of cecotropes) will tell you that she finds this anything but disgusting. In fact, rabbits deprived of their cecotropes will eventually succumb to malnutrition. Cecotropes are not feces. They are nutrient-packed dietary items essential to your companion rabbit's good health. 
 Each individual rabbit usually produces cecotropes at a  characteristic time of the day, which may vary from rabbit to rabbit.  Some  produce cecotropes in the late morning, some in the late afternoon, and  some at night.  In any case, they usually do this when you're not  watching, which might be why some people refer to cecotropes as "night  droppings." 
*


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I do not have a dog but when I let luigi play with my neigbors dogs he seemed ok.  One neighbor had a basset and he was old and lazy and he loved luigi.  The other had a chihuahah and Luigi tried to bully him by charging him nipping and trying to knock his feet out from under him.  Right now I am staying with my aunt and she has 2 cats.  Luigi bullies one cat by charging her and he leaves the bigger cat alone.  He will sometimes sniff the big cats face and the cat will pop him but the cat is declawed and Luigi just shakes it off and stands there.   I think if the animal is gentle and calm it might work out.





I swear Luigi is such a bully. If he was a kid at school he would have been expelled numerous times! He's lucky that cat is declawed.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Yeah it's a bright bright pink, like fuchsia! (Or however it's spelled.) I'm trying to keep it as an after-exam reward for myself, as I won't be able to get it until after I go home anyway.



That sounds gorgeous! Almost bought a pair of pink shoes today. It's the ones in the next post but in pink. They didn't have my size. Did you have a picture of the clutch?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> haha yeah he is a spoiled baby.  He even gets mad at me for not petting him for hours. He starts nipping and digging if I stop.  I was so upset that he ate that magic eraser.  He ate half of it.  I just hope it is still not sitting in his stomach.  I think they have some sort of cleaning chemical or something in them also so it gave me a scare.
> 
> 
> I love the chanel clutch and those prada shoes.  What is the style of the prada.  I really want a pair if I can afford them!  That price increase in insane.  I never knew they had that much of an increase.  I have always wanted a Chanel maybe a Cabas.  Do they even make those anymore?  I have been thinking of settling for a jersey melrose for Christmas.  I have heard they were on sale at one point so I am guessing I will probably have to overpay on ebay.



I have no idea what the style is. You mean the bag? I think it's called the Gauffre? I really don't know much about chanel and prada. Love them both but I do not look in those forums cos the more I look the more I will want to buy. Figure what I don't know about won't hurt me... Can't wait to get my bag!!!

Went out again today and came back with another pair of Pradas plus a little Gucci wallet to fit in my clutch or when I don't feel like carrying my long wallet... Now I have more shoes to get soled up. I was a good mummy and thought of Shadow when I was out. Got him quite a few toys and bought all the carpet for his condo. Might get cracking again tonight and have some photos of it up soon.


----------



## caruava

lunette said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Been away for awhile but I missed you all and yr bunnies...  my dad passed away a few weeks ago, so took a little time off from the computer.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to say that I've seen stuff written about how to socialize bunnies and dogs, you might try on the House Rabbit site if you're interested.
> 
> oh, and the bunny condo looks awesome, so much work!  Must be close to being done.
> 
> LOVE the classic Chanel.  so much i'm sick, single mommy budget sick...  oh well, I buy their makeup once or twice a year, that and No. 19, still, those are pieces for a lifetime, so elegant, beautiful.  Congratulations.
> 
> And one last bit, our first bunny, Sally, died from a blockage she got from things she'd chewed on, insulation foam under our water heater.  Just wanted to pass that on, with the convo about all the stuff the critters find to ingest...  one more thing to worry about...
> 
> It's good to be back.  This is the best bunch around~



I'm so sorry about your dad and your Sally. May they both rest in peace. Sally was such a lucky bunny to have you. 

Thanks! The bunny condo has been sitting in the living room for a while. There has been so much down time. I reckon it would have been done weeks ago if I just had the time and energy to do it.


----------



## caruava

lunette said:


> you know about the cecotrope thingie?  Is it one of those maybe, the soft poop?  Here's a quote from some article somewhere, entitled, no lie, RABBITS: THE MYSTERY OF POOP.  even though they say they immediately ingest them, I've seen this kind of poop in all of my rabbit's pens from time to time.
> 
> *Unlike most other mammals, lagomorphs (including domestic rabbits) produce two types of droppings,  fecal pellets (the round, dry ones you usually see in the litterbox) and  cecotropes. The latter are produced in a region of the rabbit's  digestive tract called the cecum. The cecum contains a natural community of  bacteria and fungi that provide essential nutrients and possibly even protect the rabbit from harmful pathogens.
> How does the rabbit get those essential nutrients? She eats the cecotropes as  they exit the anus. The rabbits blissful expression when she's engaging in cecotrophy (the ingestion of cecotropes) will tell you that she finds this anything but disgusting. In fact, rabbits deprived of their cecotropes will eventually succumb to malnutrition. Cecotropes are not feces. They are nutrient-packed dietary items essential to your companion rabbit's good health.
> Each individual rabbit usually produces cecotropes at a  characteristic time of the day, which may vary from rabbit to rabbit.  Some  produce cecotropes in the late morning, some in the late afternoon, and  some at night.  In any case, they usually do this when you're not  watching, which might be why some people refer to cecotropes as "night  droppings."
> *



Thanks for the info but it definitely wasn't that. Shadow's very good and he eats all of those cos I've never found one lying around The poo he did was much softer than the cecotropes. Turned out that the bf had given him treats on top of me giving him treats (like carrot and apple). So we had doubled up without knowing and his tummy got a bit upset cos I'm quite strict with the amount of treats he gets. 

He was fine the next morning so it wasn't a worry after that.


----------



## caruava

Oh and I discovered this custom jewelery store that does a lot of bridal stuff. Bought a long comb with pearls that was a one off piece and a smaller one. I wish Shadow was a girl so that I could get something silvery and sparkly made for him for a collar or something... Like in beverly hills chihuahua . Kidding... would do something like that to the poor boy. After all he is a boy and I won't dress my bunny like a boy. Isn't that right *IF* and *omg*?


----------



## bellapsyd

lol, Kav you forgo me- I give Chester all pink accessories!!!!

lunette- that was such a great article piece to cut out!!! i never knew they waited to eat the cecotropes!


----------



## caruava

Haha.... I totally forgot!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ItalianFashion said:


> ...he ate that magic eraser.  He ate half of it.  I just hope it is still not sitting in his stomach.  I think they have some sort of cleaning chemical or something in them...


You might call Procter & Gamble, I think it is they who make those things? and ask them about it, and also ask your family bunbunology doctor if there might be something you could give him to counteract the effects, maybe expedite the exit strategy of indigestible material?


----------



## ssnyder

omgblonde said:


> Today I bought Honey his christmas costume.. this year he's going to be an Elf!! LOL



New to this thread, seeing so much good information here. I had rabbits as a teenager, but they weren't allowed to roam the house. Holly owns my flat, or likes to think he does!

Where on earth did you find a bunny-sized Halloween costume?!?

I've also been told no rabbits are allowed on any flights leaving the UK and I need to get Holly back to Texas - anyone have experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ did you check individual airlines specifically?


----------



## omgblonde

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thanks!
> I hope I can have another one eventually too...there was one several weekends ago at the petco in union sq. for adoption...a 4 year old brown lop!  he was very cute, and my dog seemed to like him, but I was moving and couldn't give him a new home
> 
> Does anyone here have a small dog and a rabbit together?  If so how do they get along?


My next door neighbour has two dogs & a rabbit. One dog (alsaitian/german shepard) gets on great with the bunny.. he lets the bunny climb all over him & everything. The other dog (boxer) can be around the bunny while it's in the cage but they wouldn't leave the bunny out to run around with him.

Honey (my bunny) has met both dogs too (Honey was in his out door run) the boxer started barking & charged towards the run & the german shepard just went over & sniffed around a little!


----------



## omgblonde

lunette said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Been away for awhile but I missed you all and yr bunnies...  my dad passed away a few weeks ago, so took a little time off from the computer.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to say that I've seen stuff written about how to socialize bunnies and dogs, you might try on the House Rabbit site if you're interested.
> 
> oh, and the bunny condo looks awesome, so much work!  Must be close to being done.
> 
> LOVE the classic Chanel.  so much i'm sick, single mommy budget sick...  oh well, I buy their makeup once or twice a year, that and No. 19, still, those are pieces for a lifetime, so elegant, beautiful.  Congratulations.
> 
> And one last bit, our first bunny, Sally, died from a blockage she got from things she'd chewed on, insulation foam under our water heater.  Just wanted to pass that on, with the convo about all the stuff the critters find to ingest...  one more thing to worry about...
> 
> It's good to be back.  This is the best bunch around~



So sorry about your dad & Sally  glad to see you back on the forum though!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Oh and I discovered this custom jewelery store that does a lot of bridal stuff. Bought a long comb with pearls that was a one off piece and a smaller one. I wish Shadow was a girl so that I could get something silvery and sparkly made for him for a collar or something... Like in beverly hills chihuahua . Kidding... would do something like that to the poor boy. After all he is a boy and I won't dress my bunny like a boy. Isn't that right *IF* and *omg*?


Ooooh that clip is SO cute!

& what are you talking about?! I never dress up Honey in anything gender confusing  no pink here!


----------



## omgblonde

ssnyder said:


> New to this thread, seeing so much good information here. I had rabbits as a teenager, but they weren't allowed to roam the house. Holly owns my flat, or likes to think he does!
> 
> Where on earth did you find a bunny-sized Halloween costume?!?
> 
> I've also been told no rabbits are allowed on any flights leaving the UK and I need to get Holly back to Texas - anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a dogs costume! The Elf one is from Pets @ Home & last year he had a Santa one from Monsoon! LOL

No bunny flights from the UK?! Ugh that sucks


----------



## bellapsyd

lunette- I hope you are feeling better.  I can imagine things are rough right now.


----------



## lunette

Thanks for your thoughts.  Sally was actually several years ago, I just mentioned it because of the discussion about ingestion.  My dad, though, was just a few weeks ago.  We're having his memorial service this coming weekend.


----------



## lunette

omgblonde said:


> Ooooh that clip is SO cute!
> 
> & what are you talking about?! I never dress up Honey in anything gender confusing  no pink here!




Just got to throw this in, remember in Legally Blonde, the way she dressed "Bruiser"?   You mean like that?


----------



## bellapsyd

^bahahahha


----------



## caruava

LOL. Exactly!


----------



## omgblonde

lunette said:


> Just got to throw this in, remember in Legally Blonde, the way she dressed "Bruiser"?   You mean like that?


Hahahha that's my fave ever movie!! Gotta love Bruiser Woods! I haven't gone as far as taking Honey along for highlights with me though! LOL


----------



## No Cute

How are your sweet bunnies doing?  I've not posted in this thread for a while and am way behind.

We brought our bunny into the house for the winter, and I noticed she seemed a bit thinner to me when I felt her belly (don't feel her belly every week, just usually check her monthly). I checked her new food (we switched her), and the fat content was a lot lower...I'd been told that would be okay, but in the month since the change, she got suddenly thin.  It was only a 1% difference in fat content, but clearly she didn't respond to the change.  

Back to the feed store and the owner recommended this product: Doc's Rabbit Enhancer.  Bunny LOVES it!!!!  It's 5% fat, so I only give her a little each day...she's looking shinier already. 

What do you feed your babes?  What is the fat content?  I'm guessing my girl has a speedy metabolism to lose so quickly.


----------



## girlvintage

aaaaahhhhgg.... binky is full-blown shedding now, just when i thought it couldn't get any worse! i can pull out clumps of his fur with no effort at all, but so far no bald patches yet, it seems like this shedding will never end!

if only i can sell his shedding i'd make soooo much money now..!!


----------



## RaeBelle

I just took some pictures of my little babies.  They were good sports. 

The one alone is Devon, our youngest.  We adopted him from an SPCA in December of 2006.

The 2 bunnies together, are Reilly (left) and Olivia (right).  Reilly is a Rhinelander and the first bunny we got in August 2004.  Olivia is a drawf, and we adopted her in 2005.  Her original owners didn't want her anymore because they were getting a dog.

They are my darling little babies.  They even have their own room to spend time in, when they aren't out and about in the house.


----------



## RaeBelle

Devon






Reilly & Olivia


----------



## bellapsyd

No Cute said:


> How are your sweet bunnies doing?  I've not posted in this thread for a while and am way behind.
> 
> We brought our bunny into the house for the winter, and I noticed she seemed a bit thinner to me when I felt her belly (don't feel her belly every week, just usually check her monthly). I checked her new food (we switched her), and the fat content was a lot lower...I'd been told that would be okay, but in the month since the change, she got suddenly thin.  It was only a 1% difference in fat content, but clearly she didn't respond to the change.
> 
> Back to the feed store and the owner recommended this product: Doc's Rabbit Enhancer.  Bunny LOVES it!!!!  It's 5% fat, so I only give her a little each day...she's looking shinier already.
> 
> What do you feed your babes?  What is the fat content?  I'm guessing my girl has a speedy metabolism to lose so quickly.



bunnies aren't supposed to be fat.  what is in the food you give her?  she should only be eating greens, timothy hay, and as a treat timothy pellets.  all of those pet store mixes are bad for bunny!   If she is overweight (not sure if she is), her weight loss may be necessary and natural.  Here is a great link on food for ya http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf


----------



## caruava

RaeBelle said:


> I just took some pictures of my little babies.  They were good sports.
> 
> The one alone is Devon, our youngest.  We adopted him from an SPCA in December of 2006.
> 
> The 2 bunnies together, are Reilly (left) and Olivia (right).  Reilly is a Rhinelander and the first bunny we got in August 2004.  Olivia is a drawf, and we adopted her in 2005.  Her original owners didn't want her anymore because they were getting a dog.
> 
> They are my darling little babies.  They even have their own room to spend time in, when they aren't out and about in the house.



Awww they are the sweetest looking buns that I have ever seen!


----------



## girlvintage

*Raebelle* -- what cuties!! i wish i had more space for more bunnies! a few months back i tried to have a second bunny to be binky's companion.. but he hated the little "home-wrecker" and kept attacking the poor baby, so i had to find a home really quickly for the bunny, good thing a friend fell in love and adopted the bunny right away.. peter-rabbit now lives harmoniously with a cat and two hamsters!


----------



## jellybebe

RaeBelle said:


> Devon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reilly & Olivia



Cute! The little brown one is adorable!


----------



## jellybebe

No Cute said:


> How are your sweet bunnies doing?  I've not posted in this thread for a while and am way behind.
> 
> We brought our bunny into the house for the winter, and I noticed she seemed a bit thinner to me when I felt her belly (don't feel her belly every week, just usually check her monthly). I checked her new food (we switched her), and the fat content was a lot lower...I'd been told that would be okay, but in the month since the change, she got suddenly thin.  It was only a 1% difference in fat content, but clearly she didn't respond to the change.
> 
> Back to the feed store and the owner recommended this product: Doc's Rabbit Enhancer.  Bunny LOVES it!!!!  It's 5% fat, so I only give her a little each day...she's looking shinier already.
> 
> What do you feed your babes?  What is the fat content?  I'm guessing my girl has a speedy metabolism to lose so quickly.




The best brand of bunny pellets is Oxbow.


----------



## caruava

Yup Oxbow is great. And even with the oxbow pellets I only give my bun less than an eighth of a cup per day. His diet is pretty much hay.


----------



## girlvintage

Binky loves Hagen brand pellets and whenever i try to switch to any other brand he gets poopy butt, i only just give him 1/4 cup a day which lasts the whole day, the rest of the day he munches on carrots, broccoli and leaves.. he has the occasional raisin treat, limited to four pieces a day, and a slice of apple on saturdays which he trully loves..

he's what i would consider all-over chunky and probably should lose a few pounds, but as long as he can reach his behind completely and doesn't have difficulty cleaning himself i will always adore and prefer his chunkiness 

dont ever let them get too fat though! its very hard for them to groom and it shortens their life span - if you notice that the butt is a bit filthy from not getting self-groomed then its a sign that thumper needs to go visit jenny craig for a few weeks! LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

^Do you feed Binky hay?


----------



## RaeBelle

My bunnies get 1/4 cup of timothy hay pellets a day (each) and unlimited timothy hay.  They like fancy hay so I have to get it shipped to me from Nevada.  10lbs lasts us about a month.

Olivia was overweight, by a pound or two, when we adopted her.  We slowly switched her to timothy hay pellets, then reduced the amount she had.  We introduced the hay  that Reilly liked that's very high in fiber and let her have tons of it.  We let her have tons of time out of her cage to run around and play.  It took us almost 1 year to get her to drop the weight, but now she's svelte and lively 

She's on a lifetime treatment for poopy butt, which has greatly helped her digestion and fur quality!  Food had no impact on the poopy butt, she's just a special little girl.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Do you feed Binky hay?



he has unlimited servings of hay but he seems to just munch on it occasionally when he's on his litter box, he prefers the fresh veggies more and looks forward to the dark leafy vegetables, once it wilts in the evening he transfers the leaves to the litter box..

he likes sorting his food..by the way, is that common to bunnies?? i always serve his food mixed.. but one day i saw all carrots in one corner, broccoli in the other, and his pellets in one neat mound! maybe he doesn't like his food "touching"?? LOL!


----------



## ItalianFashion

RaeBelle said:


> I just took some pictures of my little babies. They were good sports.
> 
> The one alone is Devon, our youngest. We adopted him from an SPCA in December of 2006.
> 
> The 2 bunnies together, are Reilly (left) and Olivia (right). Reilly is a Rhinelander and the first bunny we got in August 2004. Olivia is a drawf, and we adopted her in 2005. Her original owners didn't want her anymore because they were getting a dog.
> 
> They are my darling little babies. They even have their own room to spend time in, when they aren't out and about in the house.


 

How adorable.  Olivia reminnds me of a chinchilla she is so tiny.


----------



## ItalianFashion

lunette said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Been away for awhile but I missed you all and yr bunnies... my dad passed away a few weeks ago, so took a little time off from the computer.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to say that I've seen stuff written about how to socialize bunnies and dogs, you might try on the House Rabbit site if you're interested.
> 
> oh, and the bunny condo looks awesome, so much work! Must be close to being done.
> 
> LOVE the classic Chanel. so much i'm sick, single mommy budget sick... oh well, I buy their makeup once or twice a year, that and No. 19, still, those are pieces for a lifetime, so elegant, beautiful. Congratulations.
> 
> And one last bit, our first bunny, Sally, died from a blockage she got from things she'd chewed on, insulation foam under our water heater. Just wanted to pass that on, with the convo about all the stuff the critters find to ingest... one more thing to worry about...
> 
> It's good to be back. This is the best bunch around~


 

I am so sorry to hear about your dad. hugs  

Did the stuff accumulate over time in her belly or was it a sudden thing?


----------



## RaeBelle

Thank you all of the nice comments about my bunnies.  I won't tell them at at once, can't have their little heads getting big


----------



## No Cute

bellapsyd said:


> bunnies aren't supposed to be fat. what is in the food you give her? she should only be eating greens, timothy hay, and as a treat timothy pellets. all of those pet store mixes are bad for bunny!  If she is overweight (not sure if she is), her weight loss may be necessary and natural. Here is a great link on food for ya http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf


 
Thanks for wanting to help with the link.

She was actually a perfect weight. She places in regional fairs, so she was perfect before the feed change. She lost some weight (probably a couple ounces) with the food change, which actually is a food sold by a rabbit breeder who owns a traditional old fashion feed store. (We thought it would be better for bunbun...nope.)

By posting this supplement, I just wanted to point out the importance of  fat content in the food for bunnies, and to mention that some bunnies (mine appears to be one) have speedy metabolisms compared to other bunnies and need the fat content in the show rabbit pellets.  Fat is an important nutrient and all animals need some, but that is different from the animal being fat.

This link is really specific to nutrients in the pellets and even makes pellet recommendations:
http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-4/pellet-info.html

She never gets iceburg lettuce, cabbage, and other gaseous veggies, since rabbits can't expectorate or pass gas.  Once/month she gets pineapple and if she's shedding, then she gets the fresh pineapple once/week.  I swear by pineapple...it saved the life of my favorite ever rabbit in the early 1990s when he got impacted from shedding.  Sheesh I'm old for this thread...I've owned rabbits for three decades.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhhh many ladies here swear by pineapple!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ YES - pineapple combined with loads of grooming is super essential!! i always keep a fresh unopened can of juice at hand for "movement" emergencies.. always get the unsweetened all natural one, not the regular juice drinks filled with additives and sugar!

i also give plain almonds with skin on as a treat specially when he's too sluggish too eat, almonds provide a good source of fiber as well, but limit it as well as it is also fattening!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I never knew bunnies could have almonds.  What other nuts can bunnies have as treats?


----------



## girlvintage

my vet told me that plain nuts are ok for as long as it's not too much, nuts are a good source of fiber, so i only give as much as the raisins which is average of 4 pieces a day.. peanuts about 8pcs since it's smaller... also it has to be plain, not salted.. if i had a can of salted nuts with me i clean the salt off before giving it to binky.. 

but always remember these are TREATS and not a regular part of their diet, meaning it shouldn't be given everyday..

i need to add -- sometimes when bunnies get sluggish bec of movement problems they will refuse to eat food and only concentrate on trying to poop, they only eat what they like -- which is anything special like TREATS --  so i use apple wedges and almonds bec binky will never refuse them and i know the fiber from the apples and almonds will move his system well.. and the ever-reliable pineapple juice is ALWAYS given at the first signs of discomfort.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> my vet told me that plain nuts are ok for as long as it's not too much, nuts are a good source of fiber, so i only give as much as the raisins which is average of 4 pieces a day.. peanuts about 8pcs since it's smaller... also it has to be plain, not salted.. if i had a can of salted nuts with me i clean the salt off before giving it to binky..
> 
> but always remember these are TREATS and not a regular part of their diet, meaning it shouldn't be given everyday..
> 
> i need to add -- sometimes when bunnies get sluggish bec of movement problems they will refuse to eat food and only concentrate on trying to poop, they only eat what they like -- which is anything special like TREATS -- so i use apple wedges and almonds bec binky will never refuse them and i know the fiber from the apples and almonds will move his system well.. and the ever-reliable pineapple juice is ALWAYS given at the first signs of discomfort.


 
Thanks for that info.  I will try out 1 nut and see if he does ok.   Luigi loves pineapple.  I am going to get some juice to keep on hand in case something happens.  Luckily he has not had major stomach issues yet.  I am suprised he is so healthy.  I have never had an animal  that has not had a little something wrong for this amount of time.  the petshop were he came from had really great looking animals compared to all of the other petshops I have seen.  They just kept them in smaller cages but only 1 or 2 per cage.  Maybe this way is better in the pet shop so new bunnies who are sick do not infect all of the bunnies.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Did any of you guys get anything from saks? I did major damage but I was able to get bags from other designers that I have wanted to try.


----------



## caruava

Yeah I heard about the saks sale. What did you get *IF*? I was just looking at their prada stuff, so in love with prada at the moment. Bought 2 new little prada bags and a pair of choos (my first!) last week. And ordered some knee high prada boots to match my patent gauffre bag which I get to pick up on Monday!

Saks doesn't ship OS right?


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Yeah I heard about the saks sale. What did you get *IF*? I was just looking at their prada stuff, so in love with prada at the moment. Bought 2 new little prada bags and a pair of choos (my first!) last week. And ordered some knee high prada boots to match my patent gauffre bag which I get to pick up on Monday!
> 
> Saks doesn't ship OS right?


 

I bet the boots and bag will look great on you. The gauffre is nice! I think they ship to Canada but not sure about other places. Some people are getting items sent to family in the US.  I bought tons so I will be getting rid of a bunch of old bags.  I was able to get some bags I never would have been able to afford full retail. 


Large Chloe Heloise Bowler in Black for 500.00! Originally around 2000.00

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...zV9Cu7OGaxHGNg

Chloe Paddington tote In black for 500.00 originally 1,995.00 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store...39801cat239902



Marc Jacobs Stells in Plum for 225.00 retail 1, 025.00
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1227230373588

Gucci hysteria Large Clutch in Purple and Black Patent 300.00 each originally 995.00

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1227230541162


Chloe Zip top bag in Ruby 175.00 originally 780.00
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2988315?...:referralID=NA


Gucci hysteria top handle in plum 500.00 original 1650.00
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...fPNoiYZifttkdw

Ysl tribute bag in plum (not sure if keeping $250.00)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1227400858783

Gucci gussimma pelham 730.00 originally 2395.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...4&ci_sku=V02R9

3 pairs of tory burch revas in black pink and cranberry.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I JUST heard!  I really want some CL's.  I just opened a Saks card online, BUT now I don't know what to do.  I need to wait until Monday for the online sale right?  ANd cross my fingers that they don't sell out of my size (37.5).  

But I did MAJOR ebay and 2nd hand shop damage this week:

bronze lanvins
vert gazon first (bbag)
aquamarine day regular hardware
sandstone weekender with giant gold hardware
electric blue envelope clutch with giant silver hardware
sapphire coin purse regular hardware

and from a few months ago I FINALLY scored a great ebay find: black MC LV trouville! (very patined but good condition).  I'm also watching an amethyst balenciaga wallet on ebay right now...


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I JUST heard! I really want some CL's. I just opened a Saks card online, BUT now I don't know what to do. I need to wait until Monday for the online sale right? ANd cross my fingers that they don't sell out of my size (37.5).
> 
> But I did MAJOR ebay and 2nd hand shop damage this week:
> 
> bronze lanvins
> vert gazon first (bbag)
> aquamarine day regular hardware
> sandstone weekender with giant gold hardware
> electric blue envelope clutch with giant silver hardware
> sapphire coin purse regular hardware
> 
> and from a few months ago I FINALLY scored a great ebay find: black MC LV trouville! (very patined but good condition). I'm also watching an amethyst balenciaga wallet on ebay right now...


 

You can try to call my SA in raleigh NC they still had some left yesterday.  His name is safouh. I am just scared that most will be sold out online before tom.   You need to post some pics of all your new items.  I want to see these beautiful bags!


----------



## jellybebe

Wow, so jealous of all of you who got to go shopping! IF you got some great deals!!! And Bella, I NEED to see your new stuff! Personally I'm dying for a new school bag, ie. a huge bag that I can use for school. I like the LV cruise stuff, especially the stuff made from scuba material because it's neon and waterproof! I tried to post a pic but the "manage attachments" button won't work.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I bet the boots and bag will look great on you. The gauffre is nice! I think they ship to Canada but not sure about other places. Some people are getting items sent to family in the US.  I bought tons so I will be getting rid of a bunch of old bags.  I was able to get some bags I never would have been able to afford full retail.
> 
> 
> Large Chloe Heloise Bowler in Black for 500.00! Originally around 2000.00
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...zV9Cu7OGaxHGNg
> 
> Chloe Paddington tote In black for 500.00 originally 1,995.00
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store...39801cat239902
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stells in Plum for 225.00 retail 1, 025.00
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1227230373588
> 
> Gucci hysteria Large Clutch in Purple and Black Patent 300.00 each originally 995.00
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1227230541162
> 
> 
> Chloe Zip top bag in Ruby 175.00 originally 780.00
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2988315?...:referralID=NA
> 
> 
> Gucci hysteria top handle in plum 500.00 original 1650.00
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...fPNoiYZifttkdw
> 
> Ysl tribute bag in plum (not sure if keeping $250.00)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1227400858783
> 
> Gucci gussimma pelham 730.00 originally 2395.00
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...4&ci_sku=V02R9
> 
> 3 pairs of tory burch revas in black pink and cranberry.



OMG and I thought I was out of control! Just ordered 2 pairs of Fendi heels from sydney and got a pair of Prada sunnies just now. NOTHING compared to what you got.

That small purple hysteria is gorgeous! What a stunning colour!!


----------



## caruava

Oh *jelly* I love Mandarina Duck for work/uni etc. They're very durable and stylish whilst being fairly reasonable in price.


----------



## omgblonde

wow you all got some amazing things!


----------



## pond23

You scored some amazing deals *ItalianFashion*! I haven't been able to take advantage of these insane sales yet.


----------



## bellapsyd

just got a pair of ron ron glittarts for $178!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ eeck! i love your new buys IF!! i'm so jealous.. i cant go on a shopping splurge just yet bec i haven't even started on  my shopping for xmas gifts.. (sigh) 

did you get all your items online or do you have to go to saks store? i'm drooling over your gucci small hysteria.. waah! i wonder if my mom can get it bec we dont have saks here.. cant wait till my op art coach arrives!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ order online   wait until midnight


----------



## caruava

My sis moved back in with me last week. She loves shadow but isn't used to keeping her door shut yet. Last night we were talking in the room and she had left the door ajar. We wondered where shadow was after a while. She found him in her room binging on a bar of chocolate on her table. He had ripped it open and ate a fair big chunk. He ate the wrapper and chocolate.

I completely freaked out. He's been fine though so hopefully everything is alright. He came to give me a kiss on the nose after and all I could smell was peppermint chocolate on his breath. :S


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> just got a pair of ron ron glittarts for $178!!!!


 

Glad you finally found some shoes from the sale!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> ^^ eeck! i love your new buys IF!! i'm so jealous.. i cant go on a shopping splurge just yet bec i haven't even started on my shopping for xmas gifts.. (sigh)
> 
> did you get all your items online or do you have to go to saks store? i'm drooling over your gucci small hysteria.. waah! i wonder if my mom can get it bec we dont have saks here.. cant wait till my op art coach arrives!


 

I bought these at my local saks and a few were phone orders to other saks stores.  I believe they are about wiped out.  Online will have a sale tonight I think.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> My sis moved back in with me last week. She loves shadow but isn't used to keeping her door shut yet. Last night we were talking in the room and she had left the door ajar. We wondered where shadow was after a while. She found him in her room binging on a bar of chocolate on her table. He had ripped it open and ate a fair big chunk. He ate the wrapper and chocolate.
> 
> I completely freaked out. He's been fine though so hopefully everything is alright. He came to give me a kiss on the nose after and all I could smell was peppermint chocolate on his breath. :S


 

 OMG kav.. I would have freaked also.  Good thing he is ok so far.  I did not even think bunnies would eat chocolate but I guess it is sweet and we know they have a sweet tooth.  It is hard to get relatives to understand how important it is to close off certain areas.  I keep reminding my family over and over again ... I came in one day to my aunt feeding luigi part of a cinnamon bun.  It is hopeless.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Wow, so jealous of all of you who got to go shopping! IF you got some great deals!!! And Bella, I NEED to see your new stuff! Personally I'm dying for a new school bag, ie. a huge bag that I can use for school. I like the LV cruise stuff, especially the stuff made from scuba material because it's neon and waterproof! I tried to post a pic but the "manage attachments" button won't work.


 

I was admiring one of those the other day on elux I think.  It looks like it would hold up well. Are a lot of designers doing neon now?  I saw a couple of Marc Jacobs in neon at my Saks and thought that was strange.


----------



## bellapsyd

I would love the large scuba tote (pink of course).  I'll post a giant Bbag family picture when I get them all!  Some won't be around until X-mas time though.

FOR ALL OF YOU WONDERING ABOUT THE RAOK- I JUST FINISHED FINALS AND PLAN ON SENDING OUT THE ELFSTER EVITES IN THE NEXT WEEK!

I am too scared to call other stores IF.  I know many more CL's were there than are online, but since they aren't showing online I do not know which are part of the sale or not, KWIM?  So I was worried I'd annoy someone if I called and said "Hi, I am looking for any and all CL's size 37.5 preferably with an 85mm heel....please help" LOL

regarding the online sale.....i am hearing mixed things. It either starts in 3 hours or 27 hours....


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I would love the large scuba tote (pink of course). I'll post a giant Bbag family picture when I get them all! Some won't be around until X-mas time though.
> 
> FOR ALL OF YOU WONDERING ABOUT THE RAOK- I JUST FINISHED FINALS AND PLAN ON SENDING OUT THE ELFSTER EVITES IN THE NEXT WEEK!
> 
> I am too scared to call other stores IF. I know many more CL's were there than are online, but since they aren't showing online I do not know which are part of the sale or not, KWIM? So I was worried I'd annoy someone if I called and said "Hi, I am looking for any and all CL's size 37.5 preferably with an 85mm heel....please help" LOL
> 
> regarding the online sale.....i am hearing mixed things. It either starts in 3 hours or 27 hours....


 

Cool I have bought one thing already for raok.  I love shopping lol.   You can try calling the smaller stores they usually do not seem annoyed .   I wonder if they will put more things online.


----------



## caruava

I could cry... I came home an hour ago and when I stepped in the door my sister started apologising. She left her thongs on the floor and Shadow went to town on one of them!!! He ate chunks of rubber!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> I could cry... I came home an hour ago and when I stepped in the door my sister started apologising. She left her thongs on the floor and Shadow went to town on one of them!!! He ate chunks of rubber!!!


 

Oh no not again.  Kav you are probably going to have to really sit down and talk with her before she kills your baby!  I know I have to do this all the time with my relatives .  I would keep a close eye on him since he ate a lot of it. I am sorry you have to worry with this.   I am sure shadow is just loving this and trying to find out what else in new that he can get into.


----------



## caruava

Thanks *IF...* I have spoken to her. I told her I wasn't angry with her and that I understand that' it's hard for her to get used too as he gets to run around the house unlike my previous buns that had their own area. I told her that if I got upset it wasn't cos I was angry with her but cos I was really worried. I just hopes she is more careful.


----------



## girlvintage

guys i need advice...

binky has finally stopped shedding but it was pretty full-blown insane before it stopped, now i'm pretty sure even after all my grooming he's swallowed some fur.. he hasn't been eating as much though he's still very active and playful and he eagerly eats treats when i offer them, biggest concern is he hasn't pooped much and when he does they're very tiny and hard.. 

i've been giving him pineapple juice, about 4 serving a day for about 3 days now, but still the poop is still tiny.. do you think it's time to bring him to the vet even if he's active and playful? i feel i should wait until the pineapple juice kicks in but it's never taken this long..


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> I could cry... I came home an hour ago and when I stepped in the door my sister started apologising. She left her thongs on the floor and Shadow went to town on one of them!!! He ate chunks of rubber!!!



OMG is he ok?? that after the chocolate incident??


----------



## jellybebe

Kav, Shadow should be ok. Chocolate isn't harmful to bunnies like it is to dogs. Trust me, I've caught Evander sneaking chocolate more than once! As for the slippers, he should be ok as well. I had another bunny who loved to chew my dad's slippers (and only my dad's, for some reason) and they were made of rubber. Eventually he practically ate them all and he was fine, never had any problems. 

Bella you are SO lucky to be done finals. I don't start for another 2 weeks.

I got a PM from an SA from Miu Miu BH offering to help me find whatever I want and it sounds so tempting because my sister lives in LA! (They are having a big sale right now.) However I must be good and save up for the Scuba! Not to mention I haven't even STARTED Christmas shopping. I'm planning to leave that until I get home... probably not a good idea, but I don't want to bring a bunch of presents back in my luggage!


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> guys i need advice...
> 
> binky has finally stopped shedding but it was pretty full-blown insane before it stopped, now i'm pretty sure even after all my grooming he's swallowed some fur.. he hasn't been eating as much though he's still very active and playful and he eagerly eats treats when i offer them, biggest concern is he hasn't pooped much and when he does they're very tiny and hard..
> 
> i've been giving him pineapple juice, about 4 serving a day for about 3 days now, but still the poop is still tiny.. do you think it's time to bring him to the vet even if he's active and playful? i feel i should wait until the pineapple juice kicks in but it's never taken this long..



is his tummy hard?


----------



## girlvintage

good news!!! what a difference a day makes!! 

i woke up early this morning bec binky kept running around making so much noise, he had pooped (regular size) all over the night before, and i guess he was celebrating!! LOL! i'm soooo happy the pineapple juice finally kicked in. his appetite is back and not just for treats..

 i hope more regular poop will come my way -- I CANT BELIEVE I JUST SAID THAT.... HAHAHA!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> good news!!! what a difference a day makes!!
> 
> i woke up early this morning bec binky kept running around making so much noise, he had pooped (regular size) all over the night before, and i guess he was celebrating!! LOL! i'm soooo happy the pineapple juice finally kicked in. his appetite is back and not just for treats..
> 
> i hope more regular poop will come my way -- I CANT BELIEVE I JUST SAID THAT.... HAHAHA!!


 
Good news! I see he must have been excited about pooping.  That pineapple juice really does work.


----------



## bellapsyd

hey guys, here is a great holiday site http://www.thebunnybasics.com/products/2316.html  for every dollar you donate to their bunny holiday toy fund, they match it!  I donated 20, so that means 40 goes to the homeless bunny toy fund!  I also somehow managed to spend 150 on xmas gifts for my two little ones!  They are so spoiled....


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thanks for the site Bella.  i will have to go donate also.  

Since we have all been on the poop topic.  Luigi sometimes has poops at night that look like the cecotrope poops but they are more like a long mass of poop without the little balls of poop strung together like the cecotropes.  Is this the same thing or upset tummy?


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone watching the saks sale now...?


----------



## omgblonde

Just popping in quickly to say hi! I am swamped with college work right now so I probably won't be posting too much until after Friday 5th Dec but I'm still popping in & out to check out the new posts! 

I think RAOK was mentioned? Yay! So excited!!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh & my essay for Historical & Contextual studies is on Christina Aguilera hahah, I didn't even pick it to be about her my lecturer just led me in that direction! Such a coincidence!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks for the site Bella.  i will have to go donate also.
> 
> Since we have all been on the poop topic.  Luigi sometimes has poops at night that look like the cecotrope poops but they are more like a long mass of poop without the little balls of poop strung together like the cecotropes.  Is this the same thing or upset tummy?



yup that still sounds like cecotropes, they come out different sometimes, some one by one and others are bunched up like little grapes..? but they're always funky smelling and shiny.. sorry for being so graphic!


----------



## thebeautybunny

I don't own a bunny, but I do own The Beauty Bunny  These critters are too cute!! Maybe I should get one to snuggle with...do they bite?


----------



## bellapsyd

just got my first interview for internship!!!!!!!!!  Tarzana California!  Cali people- is LAX the closest airport?


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> yup that still sounds like cecotropes, they come out different sometimes, some one by one and others are bunched up like little grapes..? but they're always funky smelling and shiny.. sorry for being so graphic!


 

I may try to take a pic of one just to be sure so you can look.  They are still big but they do not have the grape appearance.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> just got my first interview for internship!!!!!!!!! Tarzana California! Cali people- is LAX the closest airport?


 
^^^ Hi Bella. There are 2 airports that Tarzana people use - LAX and Burbank (BUR). I prefer Burbank. Even though it is smaller and has fewer flights, it is much more convenient and less chaotic. Good luck!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thank you for telling me that!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> just got my first interview for internship!!!!!!!!! Tarzana California! Cali people- is LAX the closest airport?


 

Congrats Bella!  Is CA going to be a great place for you to live?  Where are you from?


----------



## bellapsyd

well it is only the start of my interviews....so I will know on Feb. 23 where I will be moving this summer (blind match program after you receive interviews).  I have applied to 8 places in CA, 5 in FL, 2 in HI, 1 TX, 3 IL, 2 NY. I am from Chicago. Many people want to come to Chicago and love it here- I would stay (I LOVE the fact that no matter what time it is, places are open and people are out), but I just hate cold weather.


----------



## bellapsyd

If you gave me your e-mail you should have received an elfster e-mail for RAOK! If not, here ya go:
http://www.elfster.com/apps/exchange/Join.aspx?euid=DF1B9A2E-82C4-4F71-95C6-F77E3E3F78DB

The sign up deadline is Saturday, December 06, 2008.

I hope you'll join in.  This is going to be lots of fun!

Best wishes,
catherine (BellaPsyD)


----------



## omgblonde

I think I'm joined twice to it?! argh LOL I can't log on one so I had to sign up again for the Beauty Bar one! I put stars next to the name I'm using so you all know! 

Good luck on the interviews Bella!!


----------



## girlvintage

i've signed up as well! looking forward it!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I just got off the phone with Delta and confirmed they do not allow rabbits.  I aksed the woman well how do I get him back home and she went to ask a supervisor.  She then asked if he was an emotional support animal and I said I guess so.  She was really nice and told me to just get a letter from my dr saying he needed to fly with me for emotional support and I can bring him.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhh I wonder if my doctor can write me a letter saying I need BOTH of my bunnies to go as emotional support!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ thats so funny! but yeah.. i would state that i would be an emotional wreck if my bunny could not ride with me!! LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I just got off the phone with Delta and confirmed they do not allow rabbits.  I aksed the woman well how do I get him back home and she went to ask a supervisor.  She then asked if he was an emotional support animal and I said I guess so.  She was really nice and told me to just get a letter from my dr saying he needed to fly with me for emotional support and I can bring him.



What a great loophole! Hopefully they continue that policy indefinitely.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I was reading online about this.  I have never heard of it before but apparently there was an aviation act passed a few years ago that allows emotional support animals to fly with you in cabin and you do not have to pay for the animal AND the animal can  sit on your lap!!! 

Here are a couple links about it one is Northwests policy online.

http://www.petsonthego.com/pressrm.html

http://www.nwa.com/services/onboard/special/spec.shtml

Sample letter
http://servicedogcentral.org/content/taxonomy/term/3


----------



## bellapsyd

really? so my doctor just has to write me a note?  I wonder how I can convince her to do that....

LOVE Luigi's xmas photo! LOVE IT


----------



## bellapsyd

hmmm has to be written by someone in psych.  too bad I can't write one for myself!  I'm getting worried b/c some airlines will still allow a rabbit but only one. I cannot put one of my babies in cargo and one in cabin!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> really? so my doctor just has to write me a note? I wonder how I can convince her to do that....
> 
> LOVE Luigi's xmas photo! LOVE IT


 

I think if you have a good relationship with your doc it should be ok.  Its just to bring the bunny with you so not like they are prescribing drugs or anything. He hated it.  He threw his water bowl and food dish over when I took the pic. I put my hand down and he usually kisses it and he just pushed me away with his teeth.


----------



## girlvintage

IF -- LOL luigi's photo session! i've been trying to find and antler headgear for binky for my xmas card this year.. time is running out and i think binky has his paws crossed i never find them, hehe!


----------



## jellybebe

I need my doc to write me a note too! I wonder if he I can get an appt with him... he's always busy.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella, Have we drew names yet for elfster? I have never received an email.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ on the 6th- I can speed it up if everyone wants!  Also- did we decide if our limit is going to be $30 or $50?  Also- just for bunny or for human too?


**Arg got my bronze Louboutin ron rons today...they sent me 2 different sizes!!!  Luckily the nice woman in TX said she was having the correct shoe shipped out otmorrow to me


----------



## ItalianFashion

ush: oh no luckily they have the other shoe with the craziness in that store.  

$50.00 is fine for me it does not really matter and I am fine getting things for both bunny and person.

My pelham came in today! My dad brought it over.  The SA shipped it to my dads not here where I asked them to ship.  I had my dads address in the computer at saks from a long time ago. They even put the wrong house # on it so I am lucky I got it.  My online items also came today.  The tory burch tote. It is huge! Did not look that big online.


----------



## ItalianFashion

look what I found on ebay ha ha!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BUNNY-T-SHIRTS-PERSONALIZED-MADE-TO-ORDER_W0QQitemZ380077985214QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item380077985214&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## jellybebe

^Can't wait to seee your new purchases IF! You too Bella! Can't believe you got two different sized shoes - what a pain! I think it would be fun to do both bunny and human gifts! I had lots of fun with that last time.


----------



## bellapsyd

those clothes are cute!  Too bad mine wouldn't wear them (they need to be fully velcro accessible for me to attempt to dress them)

ok 2 votes for  gifts for bunny and human. And one vote for $50- anyone else have a say?


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha love Luigis xmas photo!! I'll have to put my Honey one in my sig!

Buying for bunny & human sounds good to me too!!


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- are you going to get your regular doc to write the note?  Do you think they will verify if it is just a regular doc vs. a psych doc?


----------



## caruava

Hey *Bella* thanks for organising this. Bunny and human would be good because there really isn't much bunny stuff here.

Luigi looks pissed! Hehe... He's not even looking at the camera.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> IF- are you going to get your regular doc to write the note? Do you think they will verify if it is just a regular doc vs. a psych doc?


 

The lady on the phone said my regular doc could write it.  If not I will find a psych doc.


----------



## caruava

Helped dress the bf for a movember event (guys grow out their facial hair for the month of november to raise money for men's health issues). Had fun shaving off his hair... 

Here's a pic with Shadow.


----------



## pond23

^^^ LOL! Shadow looks like so tiny and scared in Mr. T's arms! Such a funny photo *kav*!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Shadow looks so cute! Good for your bf for doing Movember! All the guys in my class did it and they all look so scary after a month.


----------



## em821

Hi ladies! 

It has been a long time since i last posted. I missed all my bunny-friend and the bunny-talk here! Everything is well w/ my bunnies I have just been really busy lately.                

Oh good! I didn't miss RAOK. I would love to sign-up, too. Bells, should I pm u or should I sign up w/ the link(?).  It'll be my first RAOK! Looking forward to it! Thanks for organizing this! I'm typing on my iPhone so I'll keep it short for now I'm working on catching up with all the posts.


----------



## ItalianFashion

haha that is cute and funny Kav. You should add that pic to your signature!  How has shadow been doing?


----------



## em821

^just signed up!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Helped dress the bf for a movember event (guys grow out their facial hair for the month of november to raise money for men's health issues). Had fun shaving off his hair...
> 
> Here's a pic with Shadow.



hahaha!! "I pity the fool!"


----------



## omgblonde

Hahahaha that's such a cute pic Kav! I always hold honey like that..but I have to use two arms cuz he's so big!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Kav that is so cute!


Good Em- I'm glad you signed up!!!


***Looks like we are doing gifts for bunny and human $50 again. PM me if anyone wants to change this! 

Also which would be easier to check? if we posted on elfster.com gift ideas or did it in the thread following the same format as last time?

IF- let me know how it goes- I will most likely be moving in August so I am going to try to get my FP to write me one.  If not I wonder if my professors would (seeing that they are all psych).  I am 100% going to need to take advantage of this loophole- thank you for posting.


----------



## caruava

Hey *em*, it has been a while. I get what you mean by trying to catch up. This thread moves too quick! I'm off work crook today. Going to see the doc later.

Tell me about it *jelly*. I cannot wait for the bf's hair to completely disappear. He looks so funny at the moment. I really hope he gets around to shaving his hair off. It's pretty scary imo cos I went totally Mr T on him. Even with the cap on you can see the bald strips down the back.

Thanks everyone, yeah we (my sis, the bf and myself) love holding Shadow that way. He just lies there till he's had enough and jumps up. Of if we give him a treat of Oxbow pellet (which I just got and he LOVES) he'll just happily lie on his back. He can also hold a small piece of carrot and eat it while lying on his back! Much like a baby with a bottle.

The bf was with some friends trying to find some judges. He had a really good time. Oh and by the way *pond*, he's not that tiny anymore... He's a big boy now, all grown up.

*omg* do you rub your nose on honey's when you hold him like that? I know I do to Shadow. And if he is on my lap I play with his paws. I won't touch his hind legs cos he hates it!

I've been SO SLACK with his condo... Not that I've needed to speed it up cos the sis is here and he gets to run about heaps. He love sleeping in the top level. I've just laid out carpet onto all the levels. Hopefully (and I know I've been saying this for ages) I can get some photos soon.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok sped up the RAOK.  tomorrow names will be drawn! So if anyone is not signed up that wants to be- PM me!


----------



## girlvintage

^yay i'm excited! this is my very first RAOK! any rules and instructions in sending gifts? is the usual fedex shipping what you normally use for sending the presents?


----------



## bellapsyd

yup- however you need to ship in order to get the gifts to your recipient between January 1 and 15 (I *think* this is what we agreed on, right?)- 2 week time span for ppl shipping out of country (so that they don't need to pay more for faster shipping!)


----------



## caruava

Thanks *bella!*


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Kav that is so cute!
> 
> 
> Good Em- I'm glad you signed up!!!
> 
> 
> ***Looks like we are doing gifts for bunny and human $50 again. PM me if anyone wants to change this!
> 
> Also which would be easier to check? if we posted on elfster.com gift ideas or did it in the thread following the same format as last time?
> 
> IF- let me know how it goes- I will most likely be moving in August so I am going to try to get my FP to write me one. If not I wonder if my professors would (seeing that they are all psych). I am 100% going to need to take advantage of this loophole- thank you for posting.


 

Hi If I go back over there I will let you know.  Hubby and I are trying to figure out what we can do. If he can get out of army or move here then we will do that.  If not I will probably go on over.


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone get their RAOK names today? I didn't....


----------



## em821

I didn't either. Maybe tomorrow since the deadline is today?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I did not either.  I was worried it was not making it to my email.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok well if it doesn't happen by tomorrow I know of one more thing to try.  

Ugh- my laptop got infected with a virus and is completely trashed.  Hopefully it can be restored tomorrow. As for now I am on my iphone- which is why I was worried I missed the RAOK!


----------



## omgblonde

Eeek my elfster name just came.. twice! I think because my account is signed up & the account I can't access! How do we fix it?! x


----------



## em821

I just got a name from elfster! Oh no, OMG, I'm not sure what to do. Maybe contact elfster to notify them one account is not valid?


----------



## girlvintage

I got my name!! yipee!! guys please update your elfster profiles so the shipping addresses and wish lists are good to go! =D


----------



## girlvintage

i bought my bf a lomo camera for his bday - then i got bitten and got myself a fisheye! - love the results!!


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah maybe Elfster can sort it!

Would it work if one person who had me gave me up (since I'm guessing two people got me!) & I gave them the 2nd person I had? I'm running on 2 hours sleep here so this is very confusing stuff! haha


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> i bought my bf a lomo camera for his bday - then i got bitten and got myself a fisheye! - love the results!!



Wow those pics are so cool!! Freaky.. but cool!


----------



## jellybebe

I just got my name! I also just updated my info.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I did not get anything.  let me try to log into elfster


----------



## caruava

Hmmm how do you log in? I'm guessing the username is your email but the password? I don't remember setting anything like that up. Pardon if the answer is really obvious...


----------



## ItalianFashion

I tried logging in with my email but that did not work . I then tried to email my password to me and never got an email. I then tried my name here ( italianfashion) to log in and password and got in  . I now know who my buddy is.     I checked and had the correct email on the account so do not know why aol is not giving me my emails from elfster.  I also did not receive emails from my gucci online order.  I have checked spam also and nothing there.  Strange.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok omgblonde.  let me see what i can do.

**did you want the name with or without stars?


----------



## bellapsyd

if you received omgblonde as your draw PLEASE PM me so I can see what to do.  (please try to do it ASAP)


----------



## bellapsyd

**Ok, here is the deal- I had to delete omgblonde (I kept the one with the **) and then REDRAW everyone.  So the e-mail you just got is the one you need to use. If the person is different form the first draw- disregard your first draw and go with your second person.  Ok?


----------



## em821

I just got my new name from the redraw! I'm all set to start shopping now!


----------



## girlvintage

ok just got my new name! =)


----------



## ItalianFashion

ok I found my first email.  I do not have a second email.

edited. I think I have the same person it did not change when I logged on.


----------



## bellapsyd

^really?  try checking on elfster.com see who your draw is


----------



## ItalianFashion

Ok same person.  We should probably post the questionaire again so we can get some ideas.  Here is mine I added a few more questions


*Your Age range 36
Is it (are they) male or female  Luigi is male
What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.) Wood chews and wicker toys*
*What is your favorite bag brands -  All really but favorite is Gucci , Tory Burch, Coach for accessories.*
*What is your favorite Makeup Brands and favorite Scents:  OPI nail colors any brand lipglosses and  lotions  .  I like most fruity or tropical scents.
What are your favorite Stores  Target, Sephora, Bath and Body works, victorias secret, 
What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)Bunnyrabbit.com and House rabbit website *
*Do you collect anything bunny figurines, cute key chains,
Your favorite color pink black and purple
What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.) Luigi would say all treats but we know thats no good.    He likes small stuffed animals. He carries them around in his mouth. , wood chews,  mats to lay on.  He would really be happy with anything. he is not picky!
Describe your bunny's personality he is very nosy and a bully to other animals. He is very sweet and loving to me as long as I pet his head.
*


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks for sorting it Bella! Sorry for the confusion :shame:

*Your Age range - 19
Is it (are they) male or female - Honey is a boy but is not opposed to embracing his feminine side LOL!!!
What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.) - Anything he can chew or throw/roll around*
*What is your favorite bag brands - Dior & Chanel*
*What is your favorite Makeup Brands and favorite Scents - Love MAC but I'm just obsessed with makeup in general so any brand works for me! LOL & I like fruity/coconutty type smells!
What are your favorite Stores - Topshop, ASOS, Victorias Secret, 
What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non) - petsathome.com, bunspace.com, houserabbit, livejournal.com/bunnyowners*
*Do you collect anything - I can't really think of any.. probably costume jewellry though I have sooooooooo many necklaces etc
Your favorite color - Pink!! but I like all colours really!
What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.) - Haha, Honey would also say treats! We're not fussy & we're sure we'll love whatever buddy gets! 
Describe your bunny's personality - Very sweet & tolerant.. he puts up with everything I do to him lmao & just sits there like a good little bunny until I am done.. unless it involves medicine & then he's off! & he is very very nosey!!*


----------



## omgblonde

Have any of you got your bunnys an advent calendar? I got honey a rabbit one from the petstore & behind each door is like 25 yogurt drops.. baring in mind if you buy a pack of them on the back it says 'MAX 5 PER DAY!!' & I think even 5 is probably too much.. so imagine someone not knowing & giving their bunny it all every day! you'd think since it's an advent calendar they'd put a daily amount in?!?!


----------



## girlvintage

*Your Age range *- biologically = 30, spiritually = 20 hehe..
*Is it male or female* - Binky is all man fluff.
*What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.) *- oddly, he doesn't play much, he'd rather cuddle up and have his face smushed... for treats he LOVES raisins..!
*What is your favorite bag brands* - GUCCI and FENDI
*What is your favorite Makeup Brands and favorite Scents *- makeup = MAC / SHUEMURA scents =  L'OCCITANE
*What are your favorite Stores* - ZARA, MANGO, TOPSHOP
*What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)* - Oh any that carry the adorable accessories, ie: FOR BINKY:bunny feeding bowls, grooming stuff, FOR ME:notepads, pens..
*Do you collect anything* - Bangles! i'm addicted to bangles and have zillions yet i cant help myself to another adorable one, be it thick, thin, wood, metal, resin, you name it!
*Your favorite colors *- Powder blue, teal, dark chocolate brown, amber, silver, black, gold.
*What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits?* he would love an adorable treat/ pellet jar - airtight for anti-ants pls! 
*Describe your bunny's personality* - Binky's very independent, but also knows how to get exactly what he wants! He enjoys sunning himself in the morning sun, is in the worst mood in the afternoons if you don't let him get his nap, then has one thing on his mind when i get home at night - lots of cuddles and kisses!!


----------



## em821

good idea! here's mine

*Your Age range - 28
Is it (are they) male or female - Oh-Oh is male and Petunia is female
What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.) - **They are not big chewers, so they get to run the house all day. All the chew toys (wood, strawetc) and stuffed animals I bought for them are left untouched! They love going through tunnels and cardborad houses. The unpeeled willow, such as the ones from busy bunny and thin dried apple branches/leaves are their favorite. The only treats they are allowed to get are the sugar removed cranberry tables and papaya tables from Oxbow. Occasionally they get fresh fruits though. *
*What is your favorite bag brands - Gucci and LV. I'm trying to not allow myself to get into other brands!*
*What is your favorite Makeup Brands and favorite Scents - Shu Uemura, Chantecaille, Chanel. Im allergic to most lip-gloss. I love OPI nail colors. I like flowery scents and dont like ones that are sweet or fruity. *
*What are your favorite Stores - **Anthropologies, BCBG, Illuminations, Sephora, Wilams-Sonoma, Victoria Secret, Crate and Barrel.*
*What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non) - **House rabbit, bunnybytes.com, busybunny, Leith Petwerks*
*Do you collect anything - Not really. But always on the look out for cute bunny figures and jewelries*
*Your favorite color - **I like all colors! Except yellow
What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.) - **They are not picky either! They like unpeeled mini willow balls. They need a new comb. Oh-Oh and Petunia got tired of me chasing them with the comb, so they had decided to hide it just a few days ago! *
*Describe your bunny's personality - **Oh-Oh and Petunia don't like to be held and handled! Mommy has to be on the floor to pet and snuggle. Petunia loves to snuggle with Oh-Oh. Oh-Oh is more independent and everyday he goes to the basement to spend a few hrs alone! Then hes ready to be pet all day long. Petunia is the queen of the house, has very high energy and attacks strangers but she is a very sweet girl to people she trusts. *


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Have any of you got your bunnys an advent calendar? I got honey a rabbit one from the petstore & behind each door is like 25 yogurt drops.. baring in mind if you buy a pack of them on the back it says 'MAX 5 PER DAY!!' & I think even 5 is probably too much.. so imagine someone not knowing & giving their bunny it all every day! you'd think since it's an advent calendar they'd put a daily amount in?!?!


 

 oh no I bet tons of rabbits are having tummy issues.  Do you have a pic of the calendar.  I have not seen this.


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> oh no I bet tons of rabbits are having tummy issues.  Do you have a pic of the calendar.  I have not seen this.


This is it!
http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-christmas/product-is-12556

I like how it says '*A* yoghurt drop' LOL it's definiately not 1! He had the same advent last year & that had multiples too so it's not like I got a dodgy one!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> This is it!
> http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-christmas/product-is-12556
> 
> I like how it says '*A* yoghurt drop' LOL it's definiately not 1! He had the same advent last year & that had multiples too so it's not like I got a dodgy one!


 

That is crazy .  So many people give out tons of those yogurt drops at a time since they do not know much about bunnies . I bet they think it is ok to give the bunny all 25!  I used to give them to luigi until I realized that he could get sick.  He would have probably eaten that many.


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no!  for the yogurt drops!


----------



## bellapsyd

*Your Age range- I'm 24 (25 on February 3!)

Is it (are they) male or female-  Sarafina is a girl (white), Chester is a boy (black)

What's his/her birthday (or adoption day)- Chester's birthday is 9.7.03 and Sarafina I just adopted in 10.07 after Chester's twin Frankie passed

What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.)- , cardboard boxes are a huge hit (especially the castles/cottages...they love eating the floors!)

What is your favorite bag brand- I have mostly LV, balenciaga.
What is your favorite Store- hmm, eBay?  

What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)- Well I think bunspace.com  is  fun!  This site makes wonderful personalized pet jewelry (I have a hand engraved charm of my bunnies from here).  Love houserabbit.org too

Do you collect anything- oh man...I buy all sorts of things for my bunnies at every chance. I love bags and wallets and juicy charms! I tend to collect shoes (I  CL's).  Anything bunny related or with a picture of a bunny on it...I buy.

Your favorite color- pink and turquoise

 What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.)- I like to be surprised but I we can always use more beds/mats/pads and cute plates! 

 Describe your bunny's personality- Sarafina: very dainty lady with her blue eyes and tiny pink nose and ears. She loves digging in her potty (not sure what she hopes to find). She loves sleeping on her fluffy mat (I assume b/c it's more like a bunny), she grooms her stuffed walrus (b/c I can't find a cute bunny stuffed animal for her ) and is generally a little shy- she really wants to be loved and I feel  awful that Chester won't accept her!

Chester: He is very dominant and really enjoys being pet. He loves to run around and EAT all of his beds and blankets. If you give him a large box, he is happy all day being an "architect". He is definitely a mama's boy and runs to me as soon as he sees me walk in. He is great at leaping and I always find him on top of new furniture. 

 Describe YOU 
(likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!)- I'm a grad student - so not much time for fun anymore, but when I'm not studying, I love to play with my bunnies or shop online. I'm easy going, an extrovert, and passionate about animal rights. I read a lot (I'm sort of obsessed with celebrity gossip)and like to stay up on current things in my field...oh and I'm a TOTAL girly -girl (which is why most of Chester's accessories are PINK!).
*


----------



## girlvintage

just reminding my "baby" to input her complete address in elfster... as i'm shopping already, will be shipping soon!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Yep My buddies address in not in elfster either


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> That is crazy .  So many people give out tons of those yogurt drops at a time since they do not know much about bunnies . I bet they think it is ok to give the bunny all 25!  I used to give them to luigi until I realized that he could get sick.  He would have probably eaten that many.


Yeah when I first got Honey I'd give them as many as he'd beg for!!  not goood


----------



## omgblonde

I'll go make sure my address & stuff is filled in!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hello ladies, hope your all well and looking forward to xmas!!!

I had abit of a panic the other day with my bunny (Lucie) She was abit 'off' for 3 days .. as in didnt eat much although she appeared to be hungry. She is normally quite a feisty girlie but she was very quiet . Luckily she had an app at the vets on tuesday for her VHD jab. I found myself crying over the thought something might have been wrong with her  Anyhow, the vet checked her over and said she was fine. Strangely enough yesterday she was back to her normal self .. running and jumping around. So relieved but obviously will keep an eye on her. 
She's 14 weeks old today and still gorrrrgeous!!!

How long does it take for them to be litter trained? I know she is still young and all bunnies are different. She has days where shes great and does nothing and then has others where she has just doesnt stop!!!


----------



## em821

Yay!! I'm glade that she's feeling better! 
It's not too early to start litter training! Spay will help w/ behavior issues. It's a safe procedure as long as your vet is experienced w/ rabbit surgery. Female can be spayed ~4~6 months old.


----------



## bellapsyd

savvysgirl said:


> Hello ladies, hope your all well and looking forward to xmas!!!
> 
> I had abit of a panic the other day with my bunny (Lucie) She was abit 'off' for 3 days .. as in didnt eat much although she appeared to be hungry. She is normally quite a feisty girlie but she was very quiet . Luckily she had an app at the vets on tuesday for her VHD jab. I found myself crying over the thought something might have been wrong with her  Anyhow, the vet checked her over and said she was fine. Strangely enough yesterday she was back to her normal self .. running and jumping around. So relieved but obviously will keep an eye on her.
> She's 14 weeks old today and still gorrrrgeous!!!
> 
> How long does it take for them to be litter trained? I know she is still young and all bunnies are different. She has days where shes great and does nothing and then has others where she has just doesnt stop!!!




oh I am glad she is better!  at the first sign of sickness take her in!  also have your vet show you what you can do at home for GI stasis



**updating my address too


----------



## savvysgirl

Yeah shes being spayed in february, bless her!! Along with her sister.

I will definately be keeping an eye on her but as i said i think she 'seems' to be back to her cheeky self!! I shall look up GI stasis aswell


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I tried logging in with my email but that did not work . I then tried to email my password to me and never got an email. I then tried my name here ( italianfashion) to log in and password and got in . I now know who my buddy is.  I checked and had the correct email on the account so do not know why aol is not giving me my emails from elfster. I also did not receive emails from my gucci online order. I have checked spam also and nothing there. Strange.


 
Urm still having trouble logging in. So my username is kavnadoo and password is...?

I tried kavnadoo and my PF password. That didn't work. I tried the email address and kavnadoo as my password which didn't work as well. You think that an engineer would be able to figure it out...  

Someone help me. TIA. ush:


----------



## bellapsyd

what name did you register with?  (and password)_ you set it up on your own.
try the "forgot password" link?


----------



## caruava

*Your Age -  *24

*Is it male or female-* Male

*What's his/her birthday (or adoption day)-* Birthday I think is 25th Feb. Picked him up 25th April.

*What is your bunny's favorite (toy, treat, etc.)-*  Oxbow hay cakes, Nibble O's, carrot (he LOVES carrot) and bits of apple. Oh and he loves paddle pops apparently. The sister has been sneaking him licks when I'm out at work.

*What is your favorite bag brand-* Prada and Chanel.


*What is your favorite Makeup Brands and favorite Scents-* Love Chanel makeup. It's the best. The only non Chanel make up I use are Dior Addict lipsticks and Nail polishes. I prefer sexy scents if that makes scents. No fruity and sweet scents, I love a nice floral scent. 

*What is your favorite Store-* Alannah Hill, any well stocked pet store with bunny stuff (which doesn't exist here).

*What is your favorite bunny website (retail or non)-* Don't have one. The US retail ones either don't ship here or I can't bring in anything with wood on it which pretty much eliminates all toys.

*Do you collect anything- *Heels and bags (not that I know how that will help my buddy) and Alannah Hill clothes. Other than that no I don't collect anything. (Again that wasn't much help.)

*Your favorite color-* Anything except brown. Hate brown. I don't mind having things in brown as long as I don't have to wear them (eg heels, bags, clothes). 

*What is on your bunny wishlist (for you or your bunny) that is within the price limits? (books, treats, toys, beds/pottys, bunny clothes, people clothes, jewelry, carriers, calendars, etc.)-* I wouldn't mind a cute sleeveless bunny top (XS) or a cute pink bunny hoodie. I wish I could get hold of those Oxbow papaya drops that everyone is always talking about for Shadow.

I don't think I could ever dress Shadow up so no clothes for him (I'm sure *bella*,* omg* and* IF* would disagree). He's got enough food bowls. He loves the hay cakes and I think would love those hay bowls and hay related treats/toys but quarantine would not let them into the country. Makes it hard I know. I think he would like a pet bed for his condo? But he would LOVE some little treats like those drops the most.

*Describe your bunny's personality- *Shadow has been described by his vet as cheeky, by his breeder as funny and by me as all of the above in addition to being sweet, affectionate, playful and a bit of an attention seeker at times. He will jump up on your lap and kiss you on the nose. Unlike other bunnies that I know, he'll be happily picked up and cuddles. 

He will stay in any position as long as you keep a constant feedrate of Oxbow pellets entering his mouth. He's happy to fall asleep in your lap but when he's not in the mood to be picked up he will be bolting around the house. And yes he jumps into the fridge when you open it.

*Describe YOU 
(likes/dislikes, sum yourself up in 3 sentences or less!)-* I'm a mechanical engineer who is (despite the stereotypes) a very girly girl who is obsessed with matching her bags and heels. She loves her little bunny, will do anything to make him happy and will talk about him to anyone who asks and will listen.


----------



## ItalianFashion

savvysgirl said:


> Hello ladies, hope your all well and looking forward to xmas!!!
> 
> I had abit of a panic the other day with my bunny (Lucie) She was abit 'off' for 3 days .. as in didnt eat much although she appeared to be hungry. She is normally quite a feisty girlie but she was very quiet . Luckily she had an app at the vets on tuesday for her VHD jab. I found myself crying over the thought something might have been wrong with her  Anyhow, the vet checked her over and said she was fine. Strangely enough yesterday she was back to her normal self .. running and jumping around. So relieved but obviously will keep an eye on her.
> She's 14 weeks old today and still gorrrrgeous!!!
> 
> How long does it take for them to be litter trained? I know she is still young and all bunnies are different. She has days where shes great and does nothing and then has others where she has just doesnt stop!!!


 

Glad she was fine! Do you have to get myxie shot as well for your bunny?  Does she go at all in the potty to pee?  I would just put a box with hay in it where she goes.  Luigi sometimes poops outside of the box but always pees in it.


----------



## caruava

Thanks for the link *bella*!  It sent me straight to the Bunny RAOK. I was just going to the homepage before.


----------



## lunette

Hi guys, er, gals... i'm back from my dad's funeral, then had a cold that kept me fuzzy for a few days.  This forum just cracks me up, it's such a fun, wide bunch of people.  Most of you buy stuff I can only dream about, but it's the next best thing to hear about what you get!  I was just thinking I would never have anything to "show" on here, I'm a single mom working in non-profit stuff, now in AmeriCorps for a year, so no Jimmy Choos here regardless of the sale price.  BUT, I found these great (to me) Prada pumps last week at a local used clothing place, perfect size, 45.00!  I have no idea about the year or whether they're exactly current or not, but they're actually made in Italy and seem fairly timeless to me.  Anyway, just wanted to share my little news.  

My dad's funeral went very well, had some really good time with family and old friends.  He wasn't always the person he wanted to be, really harsh especially to my mom and brother, so that part was a little tricky- how to be authentic and honor him at the same time.  In the end it all came off a lot better than I could have imagined...  oh, btw, this is a "dumb question," but what's a roak?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I hope things are going better for you. 

RAOK= random act of kindness.  names are drawn for buddies, then you anonymously buy your buddy gifts and mail them out. pictures are posted on the thread and then buddies are revealed!


----------



## bellapsyd

here are some holiday bunny pictures.  These are older.....you'll see my baby Frankie in them with Chester.


----------



## ItalianFashion

lunette said:


> Hi guys, er, gals... i'm back from my dad's funeral, then had a cold that kept me fuzzy for a few days. This forum just cracks me up, it's such a fun, wide bunch of people. Most of you buy stuff I can only dream about, but it's the next best thing to hear about what you get! I was just thinking I would never have anything to "show" on here, I'm a single mom working in non-profit stuff, now in AmeriCorps for a year, so no Jimmy Choos here regardless of the sale price. BUT, I found these great (to me) Prada pumps last week at a local used clothing place, perfect size, 45.00! I have no idea about the year or whether they're exactly current or not, but they're actually made in Italy and seem fairly timeless to me. Anyway, just wanted to share my little news.
> 
> My dad's funeral went very well, had some really good time with family and old friends. He wasn't always the person he wanted to be, really harsh especially to my mom and brother, so that part was a little tricky- how to be authentic and honor him at the same time. In the end it all came off a lot better than I could have imagined... oh, btw, this is a "dumb question," but what's a roak?


 

Hi!  Welcome Back I hope you are doing ok.   Thrifts sometimes have the greatest things.  I love them . I also found a pair of black prada pumps and found a cute vintage Gucci bag.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ what is your new pink bag IF (in your sig)


----------



## bellapsyd

some pictures of new things.  CL bronze glittart ron ron (MRSP 700- sale at Saks for 160 shipped!)






Cl black nappa leather horsalings.  Used live.com and ended up paying $200!!






New Burberry earmuffs and Scarf.  Each $80 (outlet!)






Mynew LV berry inclusion ring. After Live.com total was $200






My new (to me!) LV black MC Trouville!  Nice patina.  Ebay steal!


----------



## caruava

Very nice *bella*! I like the heels, they are hot! The multicolour is gorgeous as well. I love handheld bags.

Oh by the way *IF* I just got a prada bag in a bright purple just like your hysteria. I don't even like purple but they had matching shoes as well so I now have a pair of purple things in my wardrobe for me to play with.


----------



## lunette

Gorgeous CLs, bella!  I love the bronze look.   Actually love both of them.  and your holiday pics, fabulous.  Perfect for cards.  Some of them make you wonder what's going on inside their heads while they're posing.  We could have so much fun posting talk bubbles on bunny pics...


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella- I love all your bunny pictures! It must be great to have the spa. As usual the bunnies are happy and do not mind pics. I need to send luigi over there to learn some manners.  The ron rons are hot!!! I love the pink inclusion ring. I am glad you were able to get it! I used to have the black trouville. Found a real one on Craigs list!  Very nice bag that gets tons of comliments. 

Kav, Post pics of it for us to see when you can! Its fun having a bright color to make an outfit look less boring. I am usually an all black wardrobe in the winter. 

Bella Here is a pic of my new Gucci things.  The bag is the Gucci Hysteria.


----------



## ItalianFashion

lunette said:


> Gorgeous CLs, bella! I love the bronze look. Actually love both of them. and your holiday pics, fabulous. Perfect for cards. Some of them make you wonder what's going on inside their heads while they're posing. We could have so much fun posting talk bubbles on bunny pics...


 

haha I did this when hubby was in afghanistan.  I sent pics of luigi with saying such as .... I miss you daddy and Ok give me treats


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I LOVE those Gucci shoes!!!!!  I need a pair!

Craigslist- I have some stuff listed and people from Canada are e-mailing me!  Is it possible to do a search all over?  Or- have things emailed to you when they are listed (a la ebay?).  People respond IMMEIDIATELY makes me wonder!


----------



## girlvintage

IF -- i'm drooooooooliiiing!!! love the yummy chocolate brown bag..


----------



## ItalianFashion

thanks guys! 

Bella- I have called other people about items on craigslist in different cities and states.  I bought most of my bags that I got from craigslist from people who mailed them to me.  I asked for very detailed pics etc... A risk but it worked out.  A lot of people in Canada do not have access to all the stuff we have here in the US so maybe thats why.  I would just be careful. You cannot search all over but have to click each city.  I would search in the clothing and accessories of all major cities so yes people do this.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ if you ever run across an LV vernis, MC, balenciaga, or louboutins- let me know!


----------



## ItalianFashion

k I will

I have bought all this on CL awesome deals

Neverfull MM - 400.00 new
bedford and  long wallet pomme 300.00 total
mini looping 75
vernis thompson st 75
monceau and short wallet 250.00 mint
fendi purse 20
vintage gucci 20
trouville mc black 800.00
yurman nobelesse ring 150.00 
yurman cable bracelet 100.00


----------



## savvysgirl

ItalianFashion said:


> Glad she was fine! Do you have to get myxie shot as well for your bunny? Does she go at all in the potty to pee? I would just put a box with hay in it where she goes. Luigi sometimes poops outside of the box but always pees in it.


 
She had her myxie jab about 2 weeks before her hvd. Lucie & Lacey had their myxie jabs late as the vet said they were too small to have it done.
I bought a corner litter tray wich does get used but not all the time. i normally put their hay next to the tray on the other side. I'll try putting some hay in there then. I just really want to get the weeing sorted. I dont mind about the poop! 


Bella - I cant believe how cheap your CL's were!!!! I'm soooo jealous!!


----------



## em821

*Lunette* - Hope things are getting better. There's no stupid questions, I didn't know it untill recently too!

*Bella* - The holiday pictures are so cute! I wish I could get photos like yours for my bunnies! Love all your new purchases. The CLs...love them! 

*IF* - I can't stop looking at your pictures! The guccissima pelham is so beautiful!  I wanted that bag for a long time but it just doesn't look right on me I think it's b/c I'm so short   Can you please post modeling photo?


----------



## jellybebe

Jealous of all your new purchases everyone, counting down the days till I can stop studying. Kinda stressed about finals at the moment...


----------



## bellapsyd

^ gl Jelly. Just finished mine, I know how it is.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi has been without his stuffed buddy for a few weeks.  We lost it.  Well today I found it for him and he was the happiest rabbit in the world! He started honking , marking it over and over ,carrying it around , then laying down with it. I never knew how much he loved his buddy!


----------



## ssnyder

IF - that is absolutely adorable. 

Okay ladies - need some expert bunny travel advice... Holly is going to fly back to the states in 2 weeks. No bunnies are allowed on planes leaving UK airports, so I had to find him a Pet Travel Agent and they have booked him on BA as cargo. They build him a custom carrier and meet us at the airport, etc, but I am SO nervous. Has anyone else done this before? How did your bunny handle flying for the first time? How did he/she adjust after landing? 

I will be meeting him there two days later and want to give my parents all the advice they need when they collect him from the airport. Am i freaking out over nothing? I'm such a worrier.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ssnyder said:


> IF - that is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Okay ladies - need some expert bunny travel advice... Holly is going to fly back to the states in 2 weeks. No bunnies are allowed on planes leaving UK airports, so I had to find him a Pet Travel Agent and they have booked him on BA as cargo. They build him a custom carrier and meet us at the airport, etc, but I am SO nervous. Has anyone else done this before? How did your bunny handle flying for the first time? How did he/she adjust after landing?
> 
> I will be meeting him there two days later and want to give my parents all the advice they need when they collect him from the airport. Am i freaking out over nothing? I'm such a worrier.


 

I have never flown with luigi in cargo only in the cabin.  He has been ok everytime with me in the cabin. He is a little pissed at me when we land. I take him home and let him out immediately.  He goes to a corner and sulks a while. I make sure to give him new food and water when I land.   The custom enclosure is a good idea.  How is in it cargo ? Is it pressurized and is there a light in there? Can they keep him away from other animals like cats and dogs that will scare him.


----------



## em821

*IF* - Luigi's pic are so cute!! Does he show the same affection for other stuffed animals or just that one in particular!


----------



## em821

*Ssnyder* - I have not flew my bunnies. But make sure to not to load them at the hottest part of the day. No tranquilzer should be used either. I  have no experience w/ this! And you mightl need health certificate from a vet before take-off. See the article at: www.coloradohrs.com/articles/cares_traveling_rabbit.sap


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> *IF* - Luigi's pic are so cute!! Does he show the same affection for other stuffed animals or just that one in particular!


 

He has always loved all stuffed animals. He grooms them and carries them around. He was super excited about it yesterday because he has not had a stuffed animal in a few weeks since it went missing.  He acted like he was just in love.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> He has always loved all stuffed animals. He grooms them and carries them around. He was super excited about it yesterday because he has not had a stuffed animal in a few weeks since it went missing.  He acted like he was just in love.



thats so adorable IF!! i love the photos! i wish binky played more with toys, but he's mostly interested in cuddling up while watching tv, which i absolutely do not mind at all either!


----------



## ssnyder

Thank you, both! He has another vet appt the day before he flies and his flight is at 7 am, simply because of the heat restrictions, etc. That part of the cargo bay is pressurized, heated/air temp controlled, and not overly crowded.

I didn't think about him being next to a cat or dog - thank you for mentioning that!! Def no tranquilizing - I have heard bad thing about that.

If anyone comes up with some suggestions this week or next, they'd be MUCH appreciated.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi has been without his stuffed buddy for a few weeks. We lost it. Well today I found it for him and he was the happiest rabbit in the world! He started honking , marking it over and over ,carrying it around , then laying down with it. I never knew how much he loved his buddy!


 
^^^ Luigi is just too cute with his little stuffed buddy *ItalianFashion*! I'm so happy that you guys were able to locate his missing friend! My naughty bunnies always tear apart their stuffed animals, so now none of them have the privilege of having any buddies.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Luigi is just too cute with his little stuffed buddy *ItalianFashion*! I'm so happy that you guys were able to locate his missing friend! My naughty bunnies always tear apart their stuffed animals, so now none of them have the privilege of having any buddies.


 

haha! That is the only thing he does not like to tear apart.  I believe he may think its a baby bunny or something.  He even puts him in the food bowl water dish and potty.  His stuffed bunny his size is his wife.  He has tried to do unmentionable things with it


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> thats so adorable IF!! i love the photos! i wish binky played more with toys, but he's mostly interested in cuddling up while watching tv, which i absolutely do not mind at all either!


 

I wish he would cuddle more! I would love that. He cuddles with me only so I will pet his head.


----------



## caruava

OMG... Luigi is such a cutie... Thanks for posting the pics IF, he is so adorable!!! I should get Shadow a soft toy and see what he does to it.


----------



## bellapsyd

awww IF how CUTE!!!


----------



## lunette

savvysgirl said:


> She had her myxie jab about 2 weeks before her hvd. Lucie & Lacey had their myxie jabs late as the vet said they were too small to have it done.
> I bought a corner litter tray wich does get used but not all the time. i normally put their hay next to the tray on the other side. I'll try putting some hay in there then. I just really want to get the weeing sorted. I dont mind about the poop!
> 
> 
> Bella - I cant believe how cheap your CL's were!!!! I'm soooo jealous!!



I know, Bella scored!  That's really encouraging to know it's possible with CL.  


About potty stuff, i read somewhere that the best way to do it is to have a small area and a big litter box, or two or three, put litter and plenty of hay in each one.  The in & out at the same time thing seems to be the idea, also making it likely that they'll get the box when they pee. 

I've only had to train one bunny, the others we got already trained.  With her, I put her in the bathroom with a couple of boxes.  It was really pretty easy. i think they naturally train themselves, in a way, like they do in the wild if they're in their burrows.

The corner type always seemed better in theory than practice for my bunnies, in the end they were just too small.  You might have a different experience, though. The main thing that's worked for us has been a decent sized box, like a regular cat sized thing with hay on top.  Let us know how it goes...


----------



## omgblonde

Hey guys!! I have FINALLY finished college for xmas, I am so excited to do nothing for a month haha!!

When are we aiming to ship our RAOK package by?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I *think* we had said mid january?


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Hey guys!! I have FINALLY finished college for xmas, I am so excited to do nothing for a month haha!!
> 
> When are we aiming to ship our RAOK package by?


 

I know it must feel great to finally get a break! All you guys work so hard in school and internships.  I hope you all get some rest over the holidays.


----------



## bellapsyd

got an interview in tx!


----------



## ItalianFashion

where in texas?


----------



## bellapsyd

lewisville. flying into dallas/fortworth.

oh bought nude simples 100mm off the barneys sale (350)- check out the CL's on sale there too!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

so  many sales! Hubby is still trying to get reassigned. We may go to texas if that happenns. Ft Bliss.


----------



## bellapsyd

I know the sales need to stop. I'm selling a lot on ebay lately to make up for my addiction!  I just got hit with the 30 day thing.  I realize my auction for my LV wallet is just a BIN and I want it to be BIN/BO- but I can't edit it!  Ebay suddenly hit me with the restriction!  Ugh.  Anyways, sales need to stop so I cna have $ for flights!  I have NO self-control- help!


----------



## savvysgirl

lunette said:


> I know, Bella scored! That's really encouraging to know it's possible with CL.
> 
> 
> About potty stuff, i read somewhere that the best way to do it is to have a small area and a big litter box, or two or three, put litter and plenty of hay in each one. The in & out at the same time thing seems to be the idea, also making it likely that they'll get the box when they pee.
> 
> I've only had to train one bunny, the others we got already trained. With her, I put her in the bathroom with a couple of boxes. It was really pretty easy. i think they naturally train themselves, in a way, like they do in the wild if they're in their burrows.
> 
> The corner type always seemed better in theory than practice for my bunnies, in the end they were just too small. You might have a different experience, though. The main thing that's worked for us has been a decent sized box, like a regular cat sized thing with hay on top. Let us know how it goes...


 

Hmm, i was thinking of swapping the corner tray for a square one. In the last couple of days i've noticed that they are going for a wee in 2 corners of the same side. Do you reckon a square one covering both corners would be a good idea? I havent noticed any other wet patches anywhere else in the hutch. Is it more difficult that i'm trying to do 2 bunnies?!!! 
Also, do you think it's 1 bunny to 1 corner? Or are they both using any corner? Does that make sense?! 


I was so close to getting a pair of simples on sale for $192 but i was like half an hour too late. Was gutttttted!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

omgblonde said:


> Hey guys!! I have FINALLY finished college for xmas, I am so excited to do nothing for a month haha!!


 
Me tooooo ... I'm off for 4 weeks aswell. Got lots of work to get done for january though


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I *think* we had said mid january?



oh thank goodness! my mom just flew in and its been chaos, i haven't had time to do anthing for myself and my "to do" list is gathering dust!

binky, in the meantime, has been a handful! he's seemed to have "forgotten" his litter training altogether and has been peeing and pooping everywhere in my room EXCEPT his litter box??! i have no idea what is up with him!

i havent done any changes with his litter nor with his food, and i change his litter the usual number of intervals... anyone know what could be causing this behavior?? could it be bec i've been busy with mom-stuff that he's been acting up to get attention? its getting frustrating but i know punishing doens't solve anything either! aagh.. 


oh by the way - i got my new coach op art satchel today and it is gor-gee-yooos!!! it hasn't come out yet in stores in my location, so when i used it today everyones jaws were dropping in the mall, i loved it!! LOL!!


----------



## omgblonde

Mid January sounds good to me! I think I'm going to start shopping tomorrow!

Good luck with the interview, when is it?

I'm so jealous of all the sales over there! I wonder if Net-A-Porter will have good January sales? I need a pair of CL's in my life!! I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Watersnake Alta Dama's when I had the money.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I know the sales need to stop. I'm selling a lot on ebay lately to make up for my addiction! I just got hit with the 30 day thing. I realize my auction for my LV wallet is just a BIN and I want it to be BIN/BO- but I can't edit it! Ebay suddenly hit me with the restriction! Ugh. Anyways, sales need to stop so I cna have $ for flights! I have NO self-control- help!


 

Did you email them?  I had to email them to get it lifted.  It took about a week but this was right when they started doing this to everyone.  I am selling tons of stuff also but its ok because the new items are worth more but less money.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ e-mailed them and they wouldn't lift it!  not sure why as I have no negatives and 100% positive feedback.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ e-mailed them and they wouldn't lift it! not sure why as I have no negatives and 100% positive feedback.


 

It makes no sense why they lift for some and not others. Its like there is no set formula. I would keep mailing them every few months. I think you they can review it every so often.


----------



## jellybebe

Hi all! Done my exams and ready for some serious shopping!!! In fact I haven't even started my Christmas shopping, oops!


----------



## pond23

Congrats on your finishing all of your exams *Jelly*! I've done about one-third of my Christmas shopping.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG Pond your avatar pic is soo cute! I can never find a Santa hat small enough to fit Evander, they always sell out so quickly! I'm so excited! Only 12 more hours until I see my little baby!


----------



## pond23

^^^ LOL! Thank you *Jelly*! The Santa hats that are XS or XXS that are meant for toy dogs such as chihuahuas fit pretty well on the bunnies. But since Evander is a Netherland Dwarf, the hats may still be too big for him. I think I found mine at Target last year.

I'm so happy that you are going to be reunited with your precious baby Evander in 12 hours! You must be soooo excited!


----------



## omgblonde

What a cute avatar pic!!

Yay I'm so glad you get to see Evander soon! You must be excited!!

I think I need to sort out my christmas sig!


----------



## pond23

Thank you *omgblonde*! I love your photo of Honey in his elf costume! The outfit looks like it was tailor-made for him!


----------



## girlvintage

*pond and omg* --- adorable xmas bunnies!! binky is totally jealous now..


----------



## ItalianFashion

Congrats Jelly! I know you are ready to see your baby. I just started xmas shopping. Great deals going on this year. 

Pond - such a cute picture! I am loving target since you told me about all the stuff they have for halloween. I bought luigis santa hat from there. It has a beard and I tucked it under in my avatar pic . Here it is with the beard. He is pissed again! 

OMG- I love your sig pic of Honey! 

Girl Vintage - You need to try out some clothes on binky lol


----------



## bellapsyd

everyones little ones are so cute!!!!!

I'm doing well with the interviews but really screwed b/c of money and airfare/hotel/car costs.  
So far I am interviewing in the following places: 
Tarzana, CA (this wed), 
Olympia Fields, IL (this Fri)
Kissimee, FL (2.12.09)
West Palm Beach, FL (2.14.09)
Delray Island, FL (2.22.09)
Loma Linda, CA (2.2.09- my bday is 2.3!)
Lewisville, TX (1.19.09)


waiting on 9 more!


----------



## jellybebe

OMG I was reunited with Evander early this morning! I had a big huge suitcase, which he hopped behind to sniff, so I didn't see him at first. Then he popped his head out (he looked so cute!) and sniffed my hand. Then he licked my hand right away and then started licking my face! He definitely knew it was me! I was so happy! He did 3 binkies in a row later. So cute and he was happy too!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> everyones little ones are so cute!!!!!
> 
> I'm doing well with the interviews but really screwed b/c of money and airfare/hotel/car costs.
> So far I am interviewing in the following places:
> Tarzana, CA (this wed),
> Olympia Fields, IL (this Fri)
> Kissimee, FL (2.12.09)
> West Palm Beach, FL (2.14.09)
> Delray Island, FL (2.22.09)
> Loma Linda, CA (2.2.09- my bday is 2.3!)
> Lewisville, TX (1.19.09)
> 
> 
> waiting on 9 more!



Wow, lots of nice sunny places there! Is it like medical school residencies, where you have to go wherever you are selected to go or do you get a choice?


----------



## bellapsyd

YAY for Evander! awwwww!  Is he going back with you?

like med school residencies!    This is why I only applied to warm sunny areas!


----------



## ssnyder

Hi all, need some international rabbit food advice. Holly has been eating Tesco rabbit food with vegetable since he was old enough to eat. He is moving to the US on Friday. Is there any similar food in the US? I have tried searching by ingredients, by manufacturer... no luck.

Thanks!

ps - thanks Pond and IF for the photo idea. =)


----------



## em821

*Jelly*: congrates on finished your exams and reunited with Evander! Rabbits have amazing memories!  
*Pond, IF, Omg*: cute x-mas pictures! I can't put any clothing on my bunnies!
*ssnyder*: One of the best/healthiest rabbit food is made by "oxbow". The best way to switch him is to mix his current pellets with the new pellets, and gradually increase to the new pellet! Just make the change slowly!


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage:* Binky looks sooo cute in your new avatar!

*ItalianFashion:* I absolutely love that bearded Santa hat on Luigi! I don't think I've ever seen one with a white beard. He's so adorable! Yeah, Target is the best place to find cute little outfits and other doodads for my 3 little bunnies. I'm glad you're finding fun stuff there for Luigi! I'm always on the hunt for stuff for them there. I'm going to have to search for that Santa hat the next time I go there.

*Bella:* You chose some great cities for your residency. I can tell you really love warm and sunny weather!

*Jelly:* Yay! Evander remembered you! The reunion sounded so sweet and precious. He must be so happy to have you back.

*ssnyder:* Hee hee! I'm so glad you were inspired by my photo of Yum Yum. Holly looks so cute in his little Santa hat!

*em821:* Thank you! My bunnies need be in the "mood" in order for me to be able to put clothing on them. Some days they're more easygoing than others. LOL!


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> Thank you *omgblonde*! I love your photo of Honey in his elf costume! The outfit looks like it was tailor-made for him!


Haha I did do it up underneath but he hated it so he's wearing it open in the picture, I just poked his arm through it so it looks like it fits! LOL



girlvintage said:


> *pond and omg* --- adorable xmas bunnies!! binky is totally jealous now..


Get Binky a Santa suit 



ItalianFashion said:


>


OMG HAHAHAHAH, that is SO cute.



jellybebe said:


> OMG I was reunited with Evander early this morning! I had a big huge suitcase, which he hopped behind to sniff, so I didn't see him at first. Then he popped his head out (he looked so cute!) and sniffed my hand. Then he licked my hand right away and then started licking my face! He definitely knew it was me! I was so happy! He did 3 binkies in a row later. So cute and he was happy too!


Awww yay! I'm glad you've been reunited with him! He sounds so please that your home!

*Bella - *Good luck with all the interviews, sounds like you have a lot of travelling to do to them though. I'm sure it will all end up being worthwhile!

*Ssnyder - *Loving the Santa picture haha tooo cute. I'm actually changing Honey's pellets at the moment. Just gradually mix the new with the old until she gets used to it. I am sure you'll find similar food over there.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ how has Honey's transition into the home been?  Smooth I hope!  


I couldn't help it...I saw a pair of black greasepaint simples on ebay for 350 and snatched them up!  I'm so bad...  I figured it wouldn't be a big deal since I could sell my LV and Coach stuff I'm not using on ebay....but just got slapped with this 30 day rule that they refuse to lift!


----------



## chelsae

after doing much research, and reading from you guys here, i've decided that i wanted a pet bunny! we can't have dogs or cats at my apartment, so i thought that this would be a good choice of companion. i've found one that i'm interested in at my local shelter. he's 2 months old. i was wondering what should i start off feeding him? i'm pretty sure that i read that it isn't good to start feeding them greens until they were 6 months old? and i was also wondering what brands of litter/hay/treats you guys use. thanks so much!


----------



## caruava

Hey everyone, internet has been down at home (computer stuck with a virus) and haven't had a chance to reformat. Just thought I'd quickly say hi before I go MIA again. Love the pics everyone!


----------



## caruava

chelsae I would feed oxbow. It's the best.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Kav- just got mine back from a virus!

Chelsae- use "Yesterday's News" litter, oxbow pellets.


----------



## omgblonde

I think our bunnies have been secretly plotting to get us all off the internet because my computer has just been fixed from a virus too! LOL I had to give in & send it to be repaired (I'm usually stubborn & do it myself) & omg my comp has been going SO fast since they fixed it.. it's amazing!

Honey's transition has been great! He still has his hutch though, which he's in when I'm not home. I've been looking for an idoor type cage for ages now with no luck & I can't find nix type cubes anywhere! All the indoor rabbit cages I've found are built for very very small rabbits!


----------



## em821

chelsae said:


> after doing much research, and reading from you guys here, i've decided that i wanted a pet bunny! we can't have dogs or cats at my apartment, so i thought that this would be a good choice of companion. i've found one that i'm interested in at my local shelter. he's 2 months old. i was wondering what should i start off feeding him? i'm pretty sure that i read that it isn't good to start feeding them greens until they were 6 months old? and i was also wondering what brands of litter/hay/treats you guys use. thanks so much!



I feed my bunnies oxbow's pellets and hay. At 2 months old you should offer him "alfafa" pellets (oxbow call it "bunny basics 15/30) until 6 months old. Hold off  greens until a little older is a good idea! Make sure to observe his poop to see changes. I would not give treat at such young age.  Litter I use care fresh. As long as it's paper based, most are ok! You need to avoid wood shavings that contains aromatic components (in general, I would not purchase wood shaving for bunny's litter)!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> I think our bunnies have been secretly plotting to get us all off the internet because my computer has just been fixed from a virus too! LOL I had to give in & send it to be repaired (I'm usually stubborn & do it myself) & omg my comp has been going SO fast since they fixed it.. it's amazing!
> 
> Honey's transition has been great! He still has his hutch though, which he's in when I'm not home. I've been looking for an idoor type cage for ages now with no luck & I can't find nix type cubes anywhere! All the indoor rabbit cages I've found are built for very very small rabbits!



What about cage for large dogs? That's what my local shelter uses! Those are usually better than traditional rabbit cage, which is typically wire floor and too small!


----------



## bellapsyd

or just an exercise pen?


----------



## pond23

Yeah, you can put Honey in an exercise pen when he is unsupervised. They come in different heights, so you can find one high enough that the bunny won't jump out.


----------



## caruava

CPU is fixed!


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh those are good ideas! I'll have a look around for something like that!


----------



## pond23

^^^ Good luck *omgblonde*!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> OMG I was reunited with Evander early this morning! I had a big huge suitcase, which he hopped behind to sniff, so I didn't see him at first. Then he popped his head out (he looked so cute!) and sniffed my hand. Then he licked my hand right away and then started licking my face! He definitely knew it was me! I was so happy! He did 3 binkies in a row later. So cute and he was happy too!


 

aww how sweet.  I am sure he is glad you are home with him.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> everyones little ones are so cute!!!!!
> 
> I'm doing well with the interviews but really screwed b/c of money and airfare/hotel/car costs.
> So far I am interviewing in the following places:
> Tarzana, CA (this wed),
> Olympia Fields, IL (this Fri)
> Kissimee, FL (2.12.09)
> West Palm Beach, FL (2.14.09)
> Delray Island, FL (2.22.09)
> Loma Linda, CA (2.2.09- my bday is 2.3!)
> Lewisville, TX (1.19.09)
> 
> 
> waiting on 9 more!


 

That is a lot of interviewing and flying Bella   Do you have to pay for all of these?


----------



## ItalianFashion

ssnyder said:


> Hi all, need some international rabbit food advice. Holly has been eating Tesco rabbit food with vegetable since he was old enough to eat. He is moving to the US on Friday. Is there any similar food in the US? I have tried searching by ingredients, by manufacturer... no luck.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ps - thanks Pond and IF for the photo idea. =)


 

I used coniglietti in italy that looked like your food.  I had a hard time when I got to the states finding something he would eat.  I found this food called animal planet at target and he liked it just as much.  I know this type of food with treats is bad so try not to keep him on it forever.  Maybe you could gradually switch him to oxbow?


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I think our bunnies have been secretly plotting to get us all off the internet because my computer has just been fixed from a virus too! LOL I had to give in & send it to be repaired (I'm usually stubborn & do it myself) & omg my comp has been going SO fast since they fixed it.. it's amazing!
> 
> Honey's transition has been great! He still has his hutch though, which he's in when I'm not home. I've been looking for an idoor type cage for ages now with no luck & I can't find nix type cubes anywhere! All the indoor rabbit cages I've found are built for very very small rabbits!


 

maybe they have ! I had a virus back in july and had to buy a new pc   I was thinking exersise pen might work also.  Maybe that will be easier to find in your country.


----------



## lunette

omgblonde said:


> Honey's transition has been great! He still has his hutch though, which he's in when I'm not home. I've been looking for an idoor type cage for ages now with no luck & I can't find nix type cubes anywhere! All the indoor rabbit cages I've found are built for very very small rabbits!



I hear you about the cages/ nix cubes.  I swear those cages aren't actually made for any rabbits, well maybe some super tiny Netherland dwarf or something, but not regular pet rabbits.  Sad to think of how many people have their pets in those things...  Has anyone had luck finding the cubes in the states?  I'm in Seattle, so far haven't found them at Target, Office Depot, etc.  I've got ours in an exercise pen on flooring in our living room, but it's less than ideal.  They move it around until it's on the carpet  (of course!).


----------



## ItalianFashion

lunette said:


> I hear you about the cages/ nix cubes. I swear those cages aren't actually made for any rabbits, well maybe some super tiny Netherland dwarf or something, but not regular pet rabbits. Sad to think of how many people have their pets in those things... Has anyone had luck finding the cubes in the states? I'm in Seattle, so far haven't found them at Target, Office Depot, etc. I've got ours in an exercise pen on flooring in our living room, but it's less than ideal. They move it around until it's on the carpet (of course!).


 

They seem to sell fast!! I saw some at target a few months ago but not lately. I always hate to see those tiny little cages advertised for rabbits also.  I wonder how in the world the bunny could move around.  I wish pet stores would educate people more about the proper housing for them


----------



## killerbunn

I'm new here- and a little short on time, but I couldn't resist putting in my 2 cents on a cage.  If you need a cage-these are the best- www.leithpetwerks.com 
They will set you back a little bit, but they are so well worth it.  My rabbit, Killer is free range, but since I've moved recently I wanted to get him a cage for the rare time that I have to put him in, and so that he could have somewhat of a "home base" and these are by far the best!
If you are looking for new "members" I would love to stick around.  It's nice to see so many bunny lovers on here!  And all of your pictures are SO adorable!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> That is a lot of interviewing and flying Bella   Do you have to pay for all of these?



yup.  Which is why I'm beginning to think I sort of have a problem with buying things...I need to stop!

flying to Los Angeles wed. My flight lands in LAX at 9:35 AM!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> yup. Which is why I'm beginning to think I sort of have a problem with buying things...I need to stop!
> 
> flying to Los Angeles wed. My flight lands in LAX at 9:35 AM!


 

Yes we all do lol.  I can imagine that is a big strain of you.   Well try to at least see some sights while you are there so you are not just spending all this money for nothing.  LA would be great! I would love to live somewhere in CA or FL.  So much more relaxed.


----------



## em821

*omg* - I have a set of exercise pen that I use when I have them play outside in the yard. Check out this website: digitpet.com 
top quality and heavy duty! I'm not sure if they deliver to UK


----------



## em821

*killerbunny* - welcome! leith petwarks is a good website. Would love to see pic of your baby! Please post pic!


----------



## em821

I hear you! 1/2 of what i bought during Christmas shopping so far are items for me 

*Bella* - all those warm places sound so good! CO's temp was at single digit today! And we just set a new record low at -18 def F!


----------



## bellapsyd

ya know...something is going on.  Houston got snow for the first time in a DECADE, LA is experiencing a cold front (albeit it's 45F, but still....) and Chicago started ice storming WAY earlier than usual.  Right now I am panicking as we are supposed to have a massive snow and ice storm starting tomorrow but getting bad tomorrow night...my flight CANNOT be delayed!  I'll miss my interview!  I am panicking so much as I have heard horror stories about interviews.


----------



## omgblonde

killerbunn said:


> I'm new here- and a little short on time, but I couldn't resist putting in my 2 cents on a cage.  If you need a cage-these are the best- www.leithpetwerks.com
> They will set you back a little bit, but they are so well worth it.  My rabbit, Killer is free range, but since I've moved recently I wanted to get him a cage for the rare time that I have to put him in, and so that he could have somewhat of a "home base" and these are by far the best!
> If you are looking for new "members" I would love to stick around.  It's nice to see so many bunny lovers on here!  And all of your pictures are SO adorable!


I LOVE those condos so much! I actually emailed them a few weeks ago but to ship them to the UK would cost almost as much as the cage itself 



ItalianFashion said:


> Yes we all do lol. I can imagine that is a big strain of you. Well try to at least see some sights while you are there so you are not just spending all this money for nothing. LA would be great! I would love to live somewhere in CA or FL. So much more relaxed.


I would kill to live i CA or FL one day! They are totally my dream states. I think the heat would kill me after living here my whole life though, haha.



em821 said:


> *omg* - I have a set of exercise pen that I use when I have them play outside in the yard. Check out this website: digitpet.com
> top quality and heavy duty! I'm not sure if they deliver to UK


Thanks! I'll check the site out now!



bellapsyd said:


> ya know...something is going on. Houston got snow for the first time in a DECADE, LA is experiencing a cold front (albeit it's 45F, but still....) and Chicago started ice storming WAY earlier than usual. Right now I am panicking as we are supposed to have a massive snow and ice storm starting tomorrow but getting bad tomorrow night...my flight CANNOT be delayed! I'll miss my interview! I am panicking so much as I have heard horror stories about interviews.



Oh no! I hope your flights leave and arrive on time. Will you be able to re-schedule your interview if theres a problem?


----------



## girlvintage

havent been online in ages.. my bf's grandma hasn't been doing very well and last night she'd passed away...

so today is my birthday and i'll be going to her wake.. i wish i could be somewhere else but everyone else is busy with their own plans.. plus my bestfriend just told me she couldn't come home for christmas, and so wont even make it for my birthday either.. such a gloomy day.. 

well... i'm just hoping this day gets better... if i dont get to log on for awhile -- i hope everyone has a safe trip home for the holidays!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh I'm so sorry GirlVintage, my grandmother passed away this week too. It sucks it's around Christmastime. 

Happy Birthday!! I hope you manage to have a good day anyway


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> yup. Which is why I'm beginning to think I sort of have a problem with buying things...I need to stop!
> 
> flying to Los Angeles wed. My flight lands in LAX at 9:35 AM!


 
Whoa.. that's a lot of money. That's crazy, imo if a place wants to interview you for a position they should be paying. I was all over the place for interviews middle of the year. It would cost so much if I had to pay for everything. All the best bella!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> *omg* - I have a set of exercise pen that I use when I have them play outside in the yard. Check out this website: digitpet.com
> top quality and heavy duty! I'm not sure if they deliver to UK


 
That is nice... Too bad I dont' have a garden.

Speaking of playpens/condos etc, Shadow's is completely finished (last week)! He loves it and has so much fun in it. I have taken videos and all and hope to post everything up within a week or so. I can't get onto youtube at work so gotta sort out the home computer before I do so.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> havent been online in ages.. my bf's grandma hasn't been doing very well and last night she'd passed away...
> 
> so today is my birthday and i'll be going to her wake.. i wish i could be somewhere else but everyone else is busy with their own plans.. plus my bestfriend just told me she couldn't come home for christmas, and so wont even make it for my birthday either.. such a gloomy day..
> 
> well... i'm just hoping this day gets better... if i dont get to log on for awhile -- i hope everyone has a safe trip home for the holidays!!!


 
Sorry to hear about that. Condolences to your family and despite everything I hope you have a good birthday.


----------



## bellapsyd

so sorry girlvintage and omgblonde!

Kav- it's for internship for school- so they know we need it- they don't pay!


----------



## em821

*girlvintage* - Happy birthday! 

*Omg & girlvintage* - I'm so sorry to hear that. It's especially hard with this close to Christmas too 

*Kav* - Wow!  The condo is all finished! can't wait to see video of how much Shadow is enjoing his new house!


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage* & *omgblonde*: I am very sorry for your loss. I wish you and your family all of the best during this difficult time.


----------



## girlvintage

*thanks so much for the birthday cheers!!* i went to the wake and remembered the resto near the church had a cake that was my childhood favorite, so my bf treated me to an impromptu bday lunch and cake.. the cake was still as yummy as i remember! it was actually very sweet despite the situation!


----------



## bellapsyd

off to LAX talk soon!


----------



## jellybebe

So sorry to hear about your losses, Omgblonde and Girlvintage! It's always hard to lose a family member. 

Evander cuddles in bed now! It's absolutely adorable. If he jumps on the bed and sees me in it, he will run up to me and snuggle!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> off to LAX talk soon!


 
^^^ Good luck with your interview at Tarzana *Bella*! Unfortunately, the weather really sucks here in LA today. But it should be better tomorrow.


----------



## caruava

Good luck *bella*! And yes hope to have photos/videos up soon. Working all weekend so probably around Christmas when I have nothing to do.

By the way I bought a furminator and it is AWESOME!!! The bf went a little overboard when I was in the shower and kept brushing and when I came out Shadow had--close to a--bald patch on his back! It'll grow back.

Oh and Shadow did something AMAZING the day before. I'm trying to get him to do it again so I can get it on video but no luck. When I'm home I have 1 door of the condo open. So he was on the 3rd floor on the edge, the door was almost open at a right angle.

The bf and I were sitting in bed and we saw Shadow (and I'm not bullshitting here) jump off the 3rd floor, kick off the fully open door and landed on the 4th floor above!!!

We just looked at each other and went, omg did you see that??!!!

*Jelly* that's so sweet of evander... He must have missed you so much, that's why he's being extra affectionate.


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, Shadow is sooo smart! I would love to see pics of his finished condo, can't wait!


----------



## bellapsyd

back from interview #1.  went really well.  4 of the people who interviewed me were from chicago originally so we had lots to talk about!  I had a MAJOR blonde moment though that almost ruined my entire trip.  After boarding my plan at O'Hare, I slipped my Drivers License and boarding pass into my Starbucks bag....fell asleep on my majorly delayed flight, woke up and CHUCKED the bag!!!  I didn't realize I had thrown out my only identification until I got to the car rental place and couldn't find it!  Luckily the chicago DMV faxed over a letter saying I had a clear license and could rent.  Even with the 3 hours delay this caused, I still made it to my interview with an hour to spare.  I was worried LAX wouldn't let me board my flight home, but I was just flagged for extra security, no big deal.  For now, I'm getting a ride to my second interview (tomorrow) since I no longer have a license to drive!! ugh!!

On a funny note, Pond23, like you said, it was raining in LA and everyone was driving 35 on the 405!  I was able to zip in and out of traffic!  The day before I drove in the 6+ inches of Chicago blizzard...a little rain? no problem here!


Jelly, I can't imagine how you felt. I was only away from my little ones for 28 hours (and awake that many hours straight!) and I kept thinking of their cute furry faces!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> back from interview
> 
> On a funny note, Pond23, like you said, it was raining in LA and everyone was driving 35 on the 405! I was able to zip in and out of traffic! The day before I drove in the 6+ inches of Chicago blizzard...a little rain? no problem here!


 
*Bella: *Happy to hear that your first interview went well! Yeah, the whole city of LA comes to a near close whenever it rains. All of the roads flood, the roofs leak, people can't drive. In Massachusetts, we dealt with feet of snow much better than people here deal with a few inches of rain. I guess they're just so used to the near constant sunny weather.

*Jelly: *How adorable that Evander now snuggles up with you on the bed! That must be such a cute sight! My bunnies don't like to snuggle that much on the bed. They seem to feel insecure on the lumpy, soft surface. They are more snuggy-buggy with us on the floor or on the couch.


----------



## ssnyder

Holly is checked in at Heathrow and I am such a nervous nelly. Could really use some reassurance about bunnies being fine after their first flight. How on earth will I make it through the next 10 hours?!?


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Good luck *bella*! And yes hope to have photos/videos up soon. Working all weekend so probably around Christmas when I have nothing to do.
> 
> By the way I bought a furminator and it is AWESOME!!! The bf went a little overboard when I was in the shower and kept brushing and when I came out Shadow had--close to a--bald patch on his back! It'll grow back.
> 
> Oh and Shadow did something AMAZING the day before. I'm trying to get him to do it again so I can get it on video but no luck. When I'm home I have 1 door of the condo open. So he was on the 3rd floor on the edge, the door was almost open at a right angle.
> 
> The bf and I were sitting in bed and we saw Shadow (and I'm not bullshitting here) jump off the 3rd floor, kick off the fully open door and landed on the 4th floor above!!!
> 
> We just looked at each other and went, omg did you see that??!!!
> 
> *Jelly* that's so sweet of evander... He must have missed you so much, that's why he's being extra affectionate.



hahaha -- i REALLY need a furminator now, i'm convinced! i cant get it anywhere near my area, i found a shedding comb but it doesnt do much!

shadow is such a stunt bunny! lol!!


----------



## girlvintage

ssnyder said:


> Holly is checked in at Heathrow and I am such a nervous nelly. Could really use some reassurance about bunnies being fine after their first flight. How on earth will I make it through the next 10 hours?!?



eek.. i would be a nervous wreck as well, i hope holly does well.. why dont you get a number of the ones in charge of "live carriage" so you know who to update you


----------



## fcukwar

I have a black mini rex, so soft


----------



## bellapsyd

ssnyder- _I'd be worried too!  deep breaths...._


----------



## ssnyder

Landing in exactly one hour. Hopefully all is well


----------



## pond23

I'm sending positive thoughts your way *ssnyder*! Please keep us updated!


----------



## ssnyder

My dad and sister just collected him from the airport and he is happy and healthy and starving to death. Not hiding or sulking or anything - all good things. Can NOT wait to see him when I land on Monday - yay! Thanks for the moral support - all of this has been so stressful, but everything seems okay!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thank goodness!!!!


----------



## pond23

That's wonderful news *ssnyder*! I'm so happy that Holly arrived safe and sound! Give him lots of hugs and kisses on my behalf when you see him!


----------



## omgblonde

Yay I'm glad Holly arrived safe & sound!!

Is rain really that rare in LA? LOL sounds like I need to move there! I hate rain.


----------



## bellapsyd

i love love rain!!!  hate snow.  6" in chicago so far.

had my second interview in chicago today.  sat in front of 3 men in white coats who would say things like "you have decent grades. you aren't spectacular, but decent. why?" I would begin to talk and then get interrupted with "tell us why we should tolerate you for a year", etc. etc. BTW my gpa is just shy of a perfect 4.0!!!  all in all it went well with them saying "you said all the right things. we are considering you."

so mad i missed out on a pair of my HG loubies at barneys sale!  i didnt evne realize they were on sale!!!!    i need to keep watching in case anyone returns one in my size!

sarafina has become grumpier towards me lately. we never really bonded, i must admit...I really want to remedy this. any tips?


----------



## girlvintage

ssnyder said:


> My dad and sister just collected him from the airport and he is happy and healthy and starving to death. Not hiding or sulking or anything - all good things. Can NOT wait to see him when I land on Monday - yay! Thanks for the moral support - all of this has been so stressful, but everything seems okay!



oh yay!!


----------



## jellybebe

ssnyder said:


> Holly is checked in at Heathrow and I am such a nervous nelly. Could really use some reassurance about bunnies being fine after their first flight. How on earth will I make it through the next 10 hours?!?



Sending good vibes to your bunny! Please let us know how it goes, as I'm likely flying with my bunny in a few weeks too and it will also be a loooong day!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> i love love rain!!!  hate snow.  6" in chicago so far.
> 
> had my second interview in chicago today.  sat in front of 3 men in white coats who would say things like "you have decent grades. you aren't spectacular, but decent. why?" I would begin to talk and then get interrupted with "tell us why we should tolerate you for a year", etc. etc. BTW my gpa is just shy of a perfect 4.0!!!  all in all it went well with them saying "you said all the right things. we are considering you."
> 
> so mad i missed out on a pair of my HG loubies at barneys sale!  i didnt evne realize they were on sale!!!!    i need to keep watching in case anyone returns one in my size!
> 
> sarafina has become grumpier towards me lately. we never really bonded, i must admit...I really want to remedy this. any tips?




Good for you! It's funny how they use intimidation even when they're secretly loving everything they hear. 

It's funny how LA shuts down when it rains, but then again, my city shuts down when it snows! The rest of Canada is being hit with snowstorms and we've had the same 6-8 inches on the ground for the last 4-5 days or so (it usually rains so much that snow doesn't stay on the ground) and no one can drive or do anything.


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Yay I'm glad Holly arrived safe & sound!!
> 
> Is rain really that rare in LA? LOL sounds like I need to move there! I hate rain.


 
^^^ Yeah, it doesn't rain much in LA, but when it does, the whole city goes berserk. It usually rains a bit in the wintertime, but the rest of the year is very dry and arid. Sometimes months go by without an inch of rain. I wish it would rain a tiny bit in the summertime.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok so to fund all my interviews I have been selling things I normally wouldnt on ebay.  Just sold my fuchsia PTI to a woman in the UK.  well, she got a letter saying she has to pay 100 pounds (what does this convert to in USD?) and i would need tp pay her that money, she will file legal action against me, or just not accept it and do a chargeback on my account.  I don't have the money to do a chargeback- I spent it on plane tickets!  I'm panicking here- who doesn't realize that they may have to pay customs and who accuses the seller of being at fault for not telling them this?!


----------



## omgblonde

£100 is roughly $200 usually.. but I just checked on dollars2pounds.com & it said it's $148.. wow the exchange rate has gone way down!!

She sounds like a total PITA, as a buyer it is HER responsibility to pay duties & charges. Can she even DO a chargeback? I mean the item is there, she agreed to buy it etc?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ she hasnt gone to the PO to get it yet...they sent her a letter. I have a feeling she will leave it unclaimed and then it will be sent back to me and I will be forced to refund her!


----------



## ssnyder

bellapsyd said:


> ok so to fund all my interviews I have been selling things I normally wouldnt on ebay.  Just sold my fuchsia PTI to a woman in the UK.  well, she got a letter saying she has to pay 100 pounds (what does this convert to in USD?) and i would need tp pay her that money, she will file legal action against me, or just not accept it and do a chargeback on my account.  I don't have the money to do a chargeback- I spent it on plane tickets!  I'm panicking here- who doesn't realize that they may have to pay customs and who accuses the seller of being at fault for not telling them this?!



Bella - if you don't mind my asking, how much did you sell it for? I was charged £78 for a $500 bbag, so that sounds really high for a wallet. Also saw the email she had sent you on the other thread and she sounds - to say the least - a bit awful. The post office here will hold it for up to three weeks before returning it. Was your return address on it??


----------



## bellapsyd

yes my return address was on it.  I sold it for $550.  do you think she is lying to me?


----------



## omgblonde

I am so happy right now! I've been lusting after these paintings/prints for about two years but they were £150 each in the store so I could never afford them or I had better things to spend my money on. Well tonight I found them online for £20 each!! I had to buy them!  They aren't the prettiest paintings but I LOVE them!

*AND *I just found out there is a Harvey Nichols (dept store) in Bristol which sells Louboutin/Balenciaga!! Bristol is only 1.5/2 hours away whereas London is 5! I am over the moon!! Going there sometime in the next few weeks! My town sells nothing designer so this is VERY exciting for me hahaha.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> yes my return address was on it.  I sold it for $550.  do you think she is lying to me?



Customs over here is very hit & miss.. well it is for me anyway. I've been charged £25 for a light weight, cheap parcel & I was charged £13 for a heavy more expensive parcel & had another which I didn't get charged. It makes no sense to me  All three packages were from the same company too.


----------



## ssnyder

bellapsyd said:


> yes my return address was on it.  I sold it for $550.  do you think she is lying to me?



No idea if she is lying... they are really bad about stopping things for customs in the UK. I am almost always charged - sometimes even for MY personal belongings that my parents send over. It's very frustrating!

The charges are usually: £8 for 'handling', £10 or so for import duty, then 15% VAT. For a $550 wallet, that should be £55 plus the other £18. She definitely would've gotten a letter or card from Parcel Force stating the total and she would have to pay that fee online and then schedule a redelivery. They actually opened each of my packages that had been stopped and charged VAT based on the invoice inside.

If you're worried about her lying, you could ask her to send you a copy of the form/letter. My concern would be that might seem as if you're considering reimbursing her for those fees and you shouldn't have to do that. Might be worth looking into the actual rules on eBay. As far as I know, she is completely responsible for customs fees. If she refuses to accept the item, all she can do is file 'item not received'. You may have to reimburse her the actual amount paid, but you shouldn't have to reimburse shipping or anything else. Keep copies of all of her messages just in case you need to ask eBay to remove her feedback or something in the future and communicate with her only via the eBay system and not direct. Hopefully it will all work out - sorry to hear you're having to deal with this, though.


----------



## ssnyder

I called and my parents put the phone on speaker while we were talking and apparently Holly started perking up and hopping all over the place. Who knew that rabbits were so perceptive - he certainly does a good job of acting like he doesn't understand me when I am there in person...


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for all of your advice ssnyder!!!   post more pictures of Holly!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I am so happy right now! I've been lusting after these paintings/prints for about two years but they were £150 each in the store so I could never afford them or I had better things to spend my money on. Well tonight I found them online for £20 each!! I had to buy them!  They aren't the prettiest paintings but I LOVE them!
> 
> *AND *I just found out there is a Harvey Nichols (dept store) in Bristol which sells Louboutin/Balenciaga!! Bristol is only 1.5/2 hours away whereas London is 5! I am over the moon!! Going there sometime in the next few weeks! My town sells nothing designer so this is VERY exciting for me hahaha.



gorgeous! i would totally hang those up in my place!


----------



## ItalianFashion

*Omg and girlvintage* - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you both are doing ok.

*Bella* - It sounds like the first interview would be a better place to work. I just hate it when they try to make you seem less qualified than you are. I had a manager like that once and unless you are perfect 100% then it is never enough. OMG I bet you were so stressed about the DL  incident.  I would have never thought of calling the DMV. I am glad it worked out.  I replied to your thread on the wallet. When things calm down for you try to take sarafina out and hold her on you and pet her for like an hour a day. Luigi was initially more bonded to my hubby. He would jump from me to him when I tried to hold him. I started doing that and now he loves me and wants me to hold him instead of hubby. 

*Jelly-* That is so cute that evander is cuddling with you all the time. He missed all the attention I bet.

*Kav,* I would love to see shadow doing that! I am amazed at the things bunnies can do. Very smart little animals but very stubborn.

*SSnyder*, I am so glad to hear Holly is ok.  Do you know how the temp is where they are kept in the plane? Do they put a water bottle on the side of the cage she is transported in? I am wondering just in case I do not get the letter I need. She told me should she would mail me one but no letter yet and its been 2 weeks. She was very hestitant about it so I do not know if she did.  I bet holly did recognize your voice. Luigi perks his ears up when he hears my husband on the speakerphone.


----------



## omgblonde

Is the last picture in your sig new? Luigi does not look impressed with the bow hahaha!


----------



## jellybebe

Bella- sorry to hear about your ebay troubles! That lady sounds like a royal PITA - of course there are going to be customs! It's not your fault! 

Omg - those shoe prints are sooo cute! Which CLs are you thinking of getting? My HGs are the glitter NPs but they are hard to find. 

Has anyone here tried Bare Minerals foundation? I was using Youngblood for a long time because BM was not available here, but recently my skin started getting really dry so I started using Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizing balm, but it was too sheer. Today I picked up the starter kit for BM and so far so good!


----------



## ssnyder

ItalianFashion said:


> *Omg and girlvintage* - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you both are doing ok.
> 
> *Bella* - It sounds like the first interview would be a better place to work. I just hate it when they try to make you seem less qualified than you are. I had a manager like that once and unless you are perfect 100% then it is never enough. OMG I bet you were so stressed about the DL  incident.  I would have never thought of calling the DMV. I am glad it worked out.  I replied to your thread on the wallet. When things calm down for you try to take sarafina out and hold her on you and pet her for like an hour a day. Luigi was initially more bonded to my hubby. He would jump from me to him when I tried to hold him. I started doing that and now he loves me and wants me to hold him instead of hubby.
> 
> *Jelly-* That is so cute that evander is cuddling with you all the time. He missed all the attention I bet.
> 
> *Kav,* I would love to see shadow doing that! I am amazed at the things bunnies can do. Very smart little animals but very stubborn.
> 
> *SSnyder*, I am so glad to hear Holly is ok.  Do you know how the temp is where they are kept in the plane? Do they put a water bottle on the side of the cage she is transported in? I am wondering just in case I do not get the letter I need. She told me should she would mail me one but no letter yet and its been 2 weeks. She was very hestitant about it so I do not know if she did.  I bet holly did recognize your voice. Luigi perks his ears up when he hears my husband on the speakerphone.




I spent so much time on the phone with all the different import agencies, that I was slowly starting to feel as if I worked for them. I still didn't have a clear answer, so I finally broke down and went with a pet travel agent. They were FANTASTIC and did everything on my behalf, including building a custom carrier. They provided a water bottle, but I sent Holly's with him so he'd have something familiar. Also included his favourite burrowing blanket. I was most worried because I couldn't include ANY food or hay - customs won't let him into the country with any of that in his cage. The flight was direct and took about 10 hours... The temperature is supposed to be the same as in the cabin - just a separate area for animals. They also told me it was well-lit, although they dim lights during flight, and that rabbits were always kept separate from other animals as they scare easily. Holly ended up flying BA and customs took longer than expected on the receiving end (40 minutes), but all turned out well and he seems fine. Can't wait to see him tomorrow!

I did plenty of research, so happy to help in any way that I can. The whole experience was a bit stressful. I used PetAir.co.uk, but the way.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Bella- sorry to hear about your ebay troubles! That lady sounds like a royal PITA - of course there are going to be customs! It's not your fault!
> 
> Omg - those shoe prints are sooo cute! Which CLs are you thinking of getting? My HGs are the glitter NPs but they are hard to find.
> 
> Has anyone here tried Bare Minerals foundation? I was using Youngblood for a long time because BM was not available here, but recently my skin started getting really dry so I started using Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizing balm, but it was too sheer. Today I picked up the starter kit for BM and so far so good!



glitter NPs are one of my holy grails too!  same with black patent joli noueds!  I have BM.  My mom swears by it!  I keep wanting to fully switch, but I am attached to my Clinique.  I do use the blush though and love it.


----------



## omgblonde

There are like a million pairs of CLs I want! But my UHG has to be the Grey Watersnake Altadama.. I would kill for a pair of those! I think I want my first pair to be something like these though!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ those are fun!  omg- are you subscribed to this thread?  I am - it's the CL deals thread...people post really great deals on ebay or at stores all the time.  I've never paid full price...which is why I'll never find the practical black kid leather simples ever!  I'm mad that I didnt realize that the Barneys sale had one of my HGs in it...I didnt click on the second page for some reason and missed it when I bought my nude patent simples from the sale!


----------



## omgblonde

That thread is amazing! The only thing is I have the weirdest feet ever so I have to try before I buy! But now hopefully with this store I can just go there & try a bunch of different styles & sizes on & see what works for my feet & then I can take advantage of all the great deals!

I'm still confused about sizes though, I can't figure out if I'm 41 or 42! I have huge feet  LOL although if Paris Hilton can find CLs to fit I'm sure I can!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you totally can!  do you know which size in US you are?  there is also a CL sizing thread that people can help you find your size too!

I have fat feet, high arches, skinny heels....so sizing on CL's is weird for me too.  generally it is supposed to be the same as your Lanvin flat size (my other shoe love), but my lanvins are smaller!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> i love love rain!!! hate snow. 6" in chicago so far.
> 
> had my second interview in chicago today. sat in front of 3 men in white coats who would say things like "you have decent grades. you aren't spectacular, but decent. why?" I would begin to talk and then get interrupted with "tell us why we should tolerate you for a year", etc. etc. BTW my gpa is just shy of a perfect 4.0!!! all in all it went well with them saying "you said all the right things. we are considering you."
> 
> so mad i missed out on a pair of my HG loubies at barneys sale! i didnt evne realize they were on sale!!!!  i need to keep watching in case anyone returns one in my size!
> 
> sarafina has become grumpier towards me lately. we never really bonded, i must admit...I really want to remedy this. any tips?


 
No tips... my other 2 never bonded with me. Regardless of how much time I spent with them. I was lucky to be able to pet them. But they would only let me when they were eating i.e. preoccupied. They would never let me cuddle them, pick them up and everytime I walked towards them they would run.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ok so to fund all my interviews I have been selling things I normally wouldnt on ebay. Just sold my fuchsia PTI to a woman in the UK. well, she got a letter saying she has to pay 100 pounds (what does this convert to in USD?) and i would need tp pay her that money, she will file legal action against me, or just not accept it and do a chargeback on my account. I don't have the money to do a chargeback- I spent it on plane tickets! I'm panicking here- who doesn't realize that they may have to pay customs and who accuses the seller of being at fault for not telling them this?!


 
Have a search on eBay and send her the link. All customs are the *buyers* responsibility. People really need to look into things before accusing others. Let us know how it goes. And well done in the interviews so far *bella*!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I am so happy right now! I've been lusting after these paintings/prints for about two years but they were £150 each in the store so I could never afford them or I had better things to spend my money on. Well tonight I found them online for £20 each!! I had to buy them!  They aren't the prettiest paintings but I LOVE them!
> 
> *AND *I just found out there is a Harvey Nichols (dept store) in Bristol which sells Louboutin/Balenciaga!! Bristol is only 1.5/2 hours away whereas London is 5! I am over the moon!! Going there sometime in the next few weeks! My town sells nothing designer so this is VERY exciting for me hahaha.


 
Very nice! How big are they are where will you put them?


----------



## caruava

Oh and *bella*, my 2 would not only run but scratch and bite if I tried to pick them up. So if sarafina lets you pick her up, you're doing much better than me. :S


----------



## bellapsyd

lol thanks Kav!  I can't find the link on ebay, been searching!  Sarafina does let me pick her up, but shakes terribly when I hold her.  She's gone from being curious about me to being terrified and occasionally attacking me!

did you guys see the brave bunny in a cart on this link? http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/pet-pictures-of-the-year-400254.html

i hate to ruin my reputation with a new SA, but in order to have money just in case, I am gonig to need to return the 2 new pairs of CL's I bought from NM to her....I'm actually worried about upsetting the SA!


----------



## jellybebe

Hm getting bunnies to bond is an interesting process. I have a theory that you act like the mother bunny and they will eventually bond, but I'm not sure. That's what I did with Evander, anyway. I would kiss his nose like a mother bunny grooming her kit and I used to give him massages because they were the only thing that would make him sit still. A few weeks later he was licking my nose. Maybe I was just lucky though. My bf is the one who disciplines though, I can't do it. 

I've just started lusting after a new bag: the oversized YSL Muse in bronze! What do you think? Here's a link to a photo in the ref library:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-4.html#post8819955


----------



## bellapsyd

^ love the first one (purple patent?)


----------



## lunette

jellybebe said:


> Hm getting bunnies to bond is an interesting process. I have a theory that you act like the mother bunny and they will eventually bond, but I'm not sure. That's what I did with Evander, anyway. I would kiss his nose like a mother bunny grooming her kit and I used to give him massages because they were the only thing that would make him sit still. A few weeks later he was licking my nose. Maybe I was just lucky though. My bf is the one who disciplines though, I can't do it.
> 
> I've just started lusting after a new bag: the oversized YSL Muse in bronze! What do you think? Here's a link to a photo in the ref library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-4.html#post8819955



Hi again,  I'm jumping in here about the bonding thing...  I've heard that getting them closer to your face is best, also being on the same level they are.  If they're on the floor, lie down with them, when you pick them up, kiss them, put their face near yours, it's like grooming, I guess.  We have one antisocial bun, Po, who has done much better with this approach.  My daughter just picks him up whether he likes it or not, usually in a towel.  He still won't approach you to pick him up, but he tolerates it a lot better than he did.  

OUr other bun is just too busy to get held.  She'll cooperate, but never will approach you for a snuggle.  She's got other things to do, very independent.  Neither of them have attacked us, though, well, once Po did when I had him cornered and was trying to get him back into his pen, he lunged at me and ran away, knocked my glasses off.  Never bit or anything, though.  

I found this silly rabbit joke and thought of you all, here it is:

		"What are you doing in there?" 
		she asked.
		The pet rabbit replied:  		
		"This is a Westinghouse, isn't it?",  		 
to which the lady replied  		
		"Yes". 

		"Well,"  		
		the rabbit said, 
"I'm westing".

Hearing the conversation between the  		rabbit and his wife,
		the husband weplies
"Wouldn't you be more comfortable in  		the 
Weal Westwoom  		?"​


----------



## lunette

OH, and we found a bunch of good stuff on the House Rabbit Society site and YouTube, believe it or not.  They have great videos from vets and experts on handling, training, cutting their nails.


----------



## lunette

fcukwar said:


> I have a black mini rex, so soft




FC, do you have any pics?  I don't remember any here of rex so far, would love to see yours.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> lol thanks Kav! I can't find the link on ebay, been searching! Sarafina does let me pick her up, but shakes terribly when I hold her. She's gone from being curious about me to being terrified and occasionally attacking me!
> 
> did you guys see the brave bunny in a cart on this link? http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/pet-pictures-of-the-year-400254.html
> 
> i hate to ruin my reputation with a new SA, but in order to have money just in case, I am gonig to need to return the 2 new pairs of CL's I bought from NM to her....I'm actually worried about upsetting the SA!


 

So strange that sarafina is terrified. Just keep petting her a lot and hopefully she will warm up to you. I know I have had that feeling about returning to  the SA.  I feel bad for returning anything expensive. I returned some shoes this summer to saks because I was so sick and I knew I was not wearing these heels for a long while. They were totally ok with it . I was so suprised.  My CL pointy toe pumps are to big in the heel and they slip up when walking . Can you put inserts to make them fit? I love them


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> That thread is amazing! The only thing is I have the weirdest feet ever so I have to try before I buy! But now hopefully with this store I can just go there & try a bunch of different styles & sizes on & see what works for my feet & then I can take advantage of all the great deals!
> 
> I'm still confused about sizes though, I can't figure out if I'm 41 or 42! I have huge feet  LOL although if Paris Hilton can find CLs to fit I'm sure I can!


 

I like the prives also. I have not been able to find any on sale. CL is strange with sizing. In the espadrille lace ups I wear 40 in boots 40. In some heels 39 and 39.5.  I love your paitings by the way! Where did you find them?


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Hm getting bunnies to bond is an interesting process. I have a theory that you act like the mother bunny and they will eventually bond, but I'm not sure. That's what I did with Evander, anyway. I would kiss his nose like a mother bunny grooming her kit and I used to give him massages because they were the only thing that would make him sit still. A few weeks later he was licking my nose. Maybe I was just lucky though. My bf is the one who disciplines though, I can't do it.
> 
> I've just started lusting after a new bag: the oversized YSL Muse in bronze! What do you think? Here's a link to a photo in the ref library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-refe...-ysl-muse-bags-here-368709-4.html#post8819955


 
That is exactly what I do with Luigi. I rub him with  my nose and get in his face. He seems to love it and will kiss me when I do it.  I like the YSL bags.  I have been checking a lot of the styles out lately. There was a downtown on sale I really loved but could not get because I bought so much.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> lol thanks Kav!  I can't find the link on ebay, been searching!  Sarafina does let me pick her up, but shakes terribly when I hold her.  She's gone from being curious about me to being terrified and occasionally attacking me!
> 
> did you guys see the brave bunny in a cart on this link? http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/pet-pictures-of-the-year-400254.html
> 
> i hate to ruin my reputation with a new SA, but in order to have money just in case, I am gonig to need to return the 2 new pairs of CL's I bought from NM to her....I'm actually worried about upsetting the SA!



Awww that bunny was actually on a TV show over here! It had no use of it's back legs so she was in a little wheelchair type thing poor bunny


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> I like the prives also. I have not been able to find any on sale. CL is strange with sizing. In the espadrille lace ups I wear 40 in boots 40. In some heels 39 and 39.5.  I love your paitings by the way! Where did you find them?



They were on www.allposters.com! They have loads of great prints on there.. I want to get one of Marilyn Monroe for my bedroom too.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh I LOVE this colour scheme! I've been wanting a McQueen scarf for so long. I can't decide wether to buy it now or to wait until after Christmas?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i'd wait.  there might be sales or live cashback may come back on ebay.  then again, it's an unusual color scheme so I don't know.

I officially quit ebay.  Today I had 2 more buyers with complaints.  One, I admit, I was late shipping on, but the massive snowstorm that hit chicago shut down most transportation for 2 days!  The other shows delievered in paypal, but she is claiming it is not.  Last night I got another saying I used a belt I sent him.  He showed dirtied pictures of it....this is not true as I never wore it! My 30 day rule is killing me on ebay, I just spent 1000 on car/hotel/airfare for interviews I need to sell and cannot! That coupled with my 2 non paying bidders, and the biggie who won't pay customs makes too much for one week!


----------



## caruava

I'm so sorry to hear that. I must say I am VERY lucky that I haven't had any difficult people of eBay yet, esp for the amount of selling I used to do. Perhaps try that new site eveyone is talking about? Bonazale (spelling??)?


----------



## omgblonde

Sorry your having bad luck with ebay lately!  Mainly down to rude people! The snowstorms have even been on the news HERE so surely the buyer could understand! Have you heard anymore from the British girl demanding you pay customs?

Tomorrow (well today now!) is my Nana's funeral.. I really don't wanna go  its too sad & funerals/coffins/graveyards etc scare me so bad!


----------



## bellapsyd

no more from the british person (who I think is a man)...ugh, still sitting in customs!

I'm so sorry omgblonde. Funerals are tough.  try to be strong for your family and when you are done, cuddle Honey


----------



## girlvintage

*omg *- condolences to you and your family.. i know exactly how you feel 

*bella* - my sentiments as well, but i cant quit just yet until i find another online selling spot.. somewhere that protects sellers from bogus bidders, i hate hate hate them.. 

*Kav* - is that a new online selling spot? i shall check it out!


----------



## caruava

Be strong *omg*, it must be hard I know.And yes cuddling honey after sounds like a good plan.

It's getting quite popular that site, *vintage*, I know a lot of members have made the switch.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ i'd wait. there might be sales or live cashback may come back on ebay. then again, it's an unusual color scheme so I don't know.
> 
> I officially quit ebay. Today I had 2 more buyers with complaints. One, I admit, I was late shipping on, but the massive snowstorm that hit chicago shut down most transportation for 2 days! The other shows delievered in paypal, but she is claiming it is not. Last night I got another saying I used a belt I sent him. He showed dirtied pictures of it....this is not true as I never wore it! My 30 day rule is killing me on ebay, I just spent 1000 on car/hotel/airfare for interviews I need to sell and cannot! That coupled with my 2 non paying bidders, and the biggie who won't pay customs makes too much for one week!


 

OMG Bella that is crazy.  I think it must be this time of year. Can you sell in marketplace here ?  I got another crazy also in addition to the one buyer who asked to exchange her bag with another one and then sent me back my bag used dirty and without tags.  I was taking pics to show the buyer that this is not the condition I sent it in and guess what? Luigi came up to me while I was taking pics and bit a chunk out of the handle! I guess this is now my dirty chewed on bag. 

The new crazy said his g/f thinks the britt wallet is not real becuase it did not come with the black authenticity card . I explained these only come with fake Guccis and gave him websites to get it authenticated. I have not heard back or got feedback so we shall see.


----------



## girlvintage

^^ that is some crazy story about luigi and the bag, i wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry if that happened to me!! can you post photos of the ill-fated bag??


----------



## omgblonde

People on ebay have officially lost the plot!

I didn't end up going to the funeral! I couldn't go through with it, I really didn't want to see the coffin & stuff.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> My CL pointy toe pumps are to big in the heel and they slip up when walking . Can you put inserts to make them fit? I love them



I missed this before!  Yes, put inserts in the heel!  I have a few like this!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG Bella that is crazy.  I think it must be this time of year. Can you sell in marketplace here ?  I got another crazy also in addition to the one buyer who asked to exchange her bag with another one and then sent me back my bag used dirty and without tags.  I was taking pics to show the buyer that this is not the condition I sent it in and guess what? Luigi came up to me while I was taking pics and bit a chunk out of the handle! I guess this is now my dirty chewed on bag.
> 
> The new crazy said his g/f thinks the britt wallet is not real becuase it did not come with the black authenticity card . I explained these only come with fake Guccis and gave him websites to get it authenticated. I have not heard back or got feedback so we shall see.



LOL...I have lost many bags due to my bunnies (an LV globe and LV fuchsia perforated speedy being 2 of them!)

People on ebay have lost it!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> People on ebay have officially lost the plot!
> 
> I didn't end up going to the funeral! I couldn't go through with it, I really didn't want to see the coffin & stuff.



It's ok Omg, people grieve in their own ways


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG Bella that is crazy.  I think it must be this time of year. Can you sell in marketplace here ?  I got another crazy also in addition to the one buyer who asked to exchange her bag with another one and then sent me back my bag used dirty and without tags.  I was taking pics to show the buyer that this is not the condition I sent it in and guess what? Luigi came up to me while I was taking pics and bit a chunk out of the handle! I guess this is now my dirty chewed on bag.
> 
> The new crazy said his g/f thinks the britt wallet is not real becuase it did not come with the black authenticity card . I explained these only come with fake Guccis and gave him websites to get it authenticated. I have not heard back or got feedback so we shall see.



AHHH people are so stupid! I'm sorry to hear this.

Evander got into a box of mini donuts last night! We woke up this morning and found the box opened. (Don't understand how he opened that.) I really hope he doesn't get sick. I gave him a pineapple tablet right away and he ate a carrot, but he hasn't eaten his veggies yet. What a naughty bunny. He's been doing so well on his diet too.


----------



## caruava

Urgh... bunnies and sugar. Shadow snatch a piece of chocolate out of my hand the other day. I had to run and push open his jaw so he would drop it. The bf said Shadow needs to learn how to eat on the run.


----------



## stellina<3

i want a bunny so badly. i could never have one when i lived with my mum because of our huge bunny-hating dog.


----------



## bellapsyd

hee hee- post your bunny holiday pics in this thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/happy-holiday-pet-pics-401589.html


----------



## caruava

The bf got a female bunny for Shadow for christmas... I don't know if I can handle another bunny. She is absolutely tiny and precious. Shadow charged her just now. No way I will leave her unattended.

Thing is I wish the bf asked me before hand because I honestly do not want another rabbit. My place is so small and I know I am not going to be able to handle it if I need to have seperate play areas for them. Space is really an issue. I will wait, if they don't get along I definitely need to find her a new home or the bf said the person he got her from was willing to take her back.

I really don't know what to do. I am a bit annoyed, don't get me wrong, the bf LOVES animals. He wouldn't intentionally do anything irresponsible. I just wish he asked me first cos buying someone a pet is a big thing. At this point I can't see myself keeping her. Unless Shadow bonds to her that is. *please don't lecture me*


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> People on ebay have officially lost the plot!
> 
> I didn't end up going to the funeral! I couldn't go through with it, I really didn't want to see the coffin & stuff.



That's okay, I'm sure your grandma would have totally understood.  I have never been to a funeral so I wouldn't know what to expect.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> hee hee- post your bunny holiday pics in this thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/happy-holiday-pet-pics-401589.html


 
I posted 2 photos of Yum Yum in his Santa hat in that thread. Love the photos there! I wish more people posted pics of their pets.


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> People on ebay have officially lost the plot!
> 
> I didn't end up going to the funeral! I couldn't go through with it, I really didn't want to see the coffin & stuff.


 
*omgblonde*: Bella is right; everyone grieves in their own way. There is no right and wrong way. You have to do what feels right for you. The way we honor our loved ones who have passed away is by keeping them in our hearts forever. I wish you all of the comfort and love that you need during this difficult holiday season.  Definitely snuggle up with Honey whenever you are feeling down. Pets give us so much support during hard times.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> The bf got a female bunny for Shadow for christmas... I don't know if I can handle another bunny. She is absolutely tiny and precious. Shadow charged her just now. No way I will leave her unattended.
> 
> Thing is I wish the bf asked me before hand because I honestly do not want another rabbit. My place is so small and I know I am not going to be able to handle it if I need to have seperate play areas for them. Space is really an issue. I will wait, if they don't get along I definitely need to find her a new home or the bf said the person he got her from was willing to take her back.
> 
> I really don't know what to do. I am a bit annoyed, don't get me wrong, the bf LOVES animals. He wouldn't intentionally do anything irresponsible. I just wish he asked me first cos buying someone a pet is a big thing. At this point I can't see myself keeping her. Unless Shadow bonds to her that is. *please don't lecture me*



oh no.. kav i TOTALLY  understand you.. my bf once got binky a companion too and it was total chaos, binky would attack the poor thing and bite his ears that i had to lock binky up when the baby would run around, then lock him up when it was binky's turn to run.. i also felt guilty that binky was not being loved as much bec my attention was in taking care of the baby bunny..

i eventually found a home for the baby and my bf was semi-pissed that it seemed so easy for me to give up the other bunny, thing is he didnt understand back then that it was very very difficult for me to choose favorites and i felt it was unfair for binky that he should get locked up bec of this other bunny..

good thing i found a good home for the baby bunny, she lives with a good family now who has a little girl who adores her..

i know your bf will understand if your decision would be to give her up as well, eventually mine did when i explained how difficult it would have been for the two to bond, good luck


----------



## caruava

I actually just let them interact a bit more. Before I thought Shadow charged the poor baby but she just panicked that's all. I don't think I could see Shadow being that mean. Shadow started licking her after sniffing her for a bit.

The guilt is the main thing that is killing me. I know I won't pay 1 bunny more attention than the other (well I lie, probably might pay more attention to Shadow). From what I just saw I think they will get along but I still don't think I can keep her.

I'm very lucky that my bf is very understanding. I don't think he realised my potential concerns. At this point I need to think about it. This just happened in the lase few hours and I really need time to think as it really is a big deal. 

Sigh it's Christmas Eve and I'm spending it alone. Same thing will apply for tomorrow. Might just go out to the movies like I usually do to kill time...


----------



## caruava

Okay took some photos. Warning: they are so freaking sweet!!! They get along so far. I still wouldn't leave them alone together. And correcting one of my posts before, I don't think Shadow charged at her. He tried to get on her back and she jumped forward and he followed.


----------



## caruava

Shadow's grooming her in the first 2 pics of this post. I have bigger pics as well. I can't believe that Shadow used to be as tiny and she who is yet to be named! She fits in my palm and it's hard to believe Shadow used to as well!


----------



## caruava

So much for the progress!! I took out the female bunny to pet her and sat on the floor so that Shadow could come join for cuddles. He jumped on my lap and then he bit me realy REALLY hard!!!

If I didn't have long flannel pants on he would have broken the skin. It's still bright red and tingling where he bit me 15 minutes after. He has NEVER bitten me before. He has only bitten 1 other person before and that was the bf and he was being very jealous.


----------



## girlvintage

oh no.. kav it sounds like he wants to bond with her but doesn't want YOU to bond with her too! ....but the photos are just TOOOOOO adorable!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Eeek I'm sorry your bf sprung a bunny on you! She is really cute though!


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- why are you alone on xmas???   the baby is so so cute- so tiny!  I am not sure (dotn remember) if you got shadow fixed?  I know when both are fixed, it is easier to bond- BUT either way male-female bonding is easiest as well.  Of course it is a shock to wakeup with 2 pets!  You are doing the right thing by taking time to think and not acting hastily.  Most people with multiple pets have some preferance for one of them, so don't feel guilty.  I love all my FIVE bunnies- but Chester is my heart bunny.  I can't help it.  Oh, and, I'm sure you know, but the processo f bonding can take awhile so don't be upset by the set backs along the way.  Shadow was just making sure you still loved HIM- he won't bite all the time!


----------



## omgblonde

Have any of you bought your bunnies Christmas presents? I just wrapped them all now - I went a bit overboard!! I got him a stocking filled with natural/healthy treats, edible bible/christmas story book, crackers (it's a chew toy in the shape of a cracker lol), a wicker ball & his fave toy (I accidently threw his other one out! woops).. he's such a spoiled bunny!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I got mine so many gifts as well!  They all got stockings, dried apple, new chew toys, a chew toy christmas tree, etc.


----------



## jellybebe

Merry Christmas everyone! Kav I'm sorry to hear that you will be spending X'mas alone - we will all be with you in spirit! And you have two bunnies to cuddle with! I'm surprised that your bf got you a new bunny, but hopefully Shadow doesn't go crazy. Sounds like he is jealous though - he wants attention from you exclusively, I'm sure. Good luck, I hope it all turns out. I had intentions to get Evander a girlfriend but he is so possessive and territorial with his stuff, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't work out, but then again Shadow is younger. 

I have a wicker bowl for Evander for Christmas, but I didn't go overboard. I never know what to get him. He doesn't like toys, he's not supposed to eat treats... 

It's been snowing a ton here and my bf is trying to teach Evander how to hop in the snow. It's so funny to watch! He just doesn't get it! He sinks like Garfield & Odie in the Garfield X'mas special, when they have to tunnel through the snow. The other night though, he wanted to go outside onto the deck on his own, and he jumped outside and sat on top of the snow and didn't even leave a footprint! I think it's because the snow had hardened somewhat.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ we have so much snow here too!  been snowing for 4 days straight!


----------



## caruava

I'm so used to spending Christmas alone it's not funny. I might be meeting up with a friend to go out for a movie or something later so we'll see.

Yes Shadow is fixed. I totally get what you mean with the favourtism, though. I know it will be that way if I keep the little one. She is smart though. She is already litter trained I think. Woke up this morning and there was nothing in the hutch it was all in the tray.

Well I'm not sure if he wants to bond with her. Will have to allow more time. I put them together this morning, it was okay for a while but she got a little freaked and Shadow kept trying to nudge/poke her with his nose/teeth from her behind. I don't know what was going on. She was freaking out so I cuddled her for a bit and put her back.

She has been eating. Loves the Oxbow pellets which I am giving her a tiny tiny bit of every couple of hours. Gonna get her on the hay as well. 

Shadow has been licking me like normal. I just get a bit scared when he goes near my legs.


----------



## bellapsyd

wow- she's a smart girl!!!!  I would name her Pewter.  No idea why, but she looks like a Pewter to me


----------



## caruava

Here's a video here to show their size difference:
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fYORSQOnA6U

(Note that her ear stays up the whole time, it's so funny!)


----------



## caruava

That sounds so cute *jelly* I would love to see Evander sinking in the snow! I'd love to name her *bella *but I'm going to leave it for a few days. This may sound dumb but if she has a name I will get so much more attached. And I don't know what I am going to do yet.


----------



## bellapsyd

^OMG THEY ARE SO SWEET TOGETHER!  i WISH MINE WOULD (omg sorry for caps!) be that sweet and sit together!   I love how you can hear the birds chirping in the background...here it is just silent.  Except for the really loud wind.  -30 today with the wind chill.  Ugh.

Shadow has gotten so big!!  He is beyond grogeous...his coloring!


----------



## caruava

Thanks *bella*, you should have seen them this morning... Shadow was bullying her. But they are pretty good. If i put them next to each other they'll just sit. I think the little one just stays still cos she's scared. I Don't know what colour Shadow is. He's shedding again and he is light and dark all over. He has rings of colour on his back.

Urgh... I hate the cold... neg 30 is crazy. It's a nice 24 degrees today.


----------



## pond23

*Kav* - The YouTube video of Shadow and the new baby girl is so precious. The new baby bunny is beyond adorable. But I do agree with you that your boyfriend should have consulted with you before getting her. It can be a big life-changer, especially if you live in a small place. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the two bond quickly, and the little girl gets to stay. That is very impressive that she is already litter-trained. She is a precocious smartie.


----------



## pond23

*Merry **Christmas* and Happy Holidays to everyone!​ 
​


----------



## bellapsyd

Yes, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Shadow is such a handsome little fella! I know what you mean about the naming though - you have to see if they will bond or not. It's a big change for everyone (every bun!) involved.


----------



## omgblonde

Kav - Awww they look so cute together! I just saw the video of your rabbit condo too.. it is so nice! It looks really professional & is a lot prettier than most ones out there! I think when it starts to get a bit warmer outside (we'd have to build it outside but it would be kept in the house) I might see if my dad will help me build something similar! What did you use as the base/frame? & is the smaller cage attached his litterbox?

Jelly - Evander sounds so funny hoping about in the snow! I wish we had a bit of snow here! We just have the ice cold weather & ice minus the fun stuff 

All the sales are starting to hit the websites here.. I already ordered some stuff from Topshop but I'm going nuts waiting for the NAP one! I'm hoping there'll be a pair of decent priced CLs or that the Alexander McQueen scarf will go on sale!

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful day & get lots of nice presents! I accidently fell asleep on the sofa for like 5 hours earlier so it looks like I will be up all night! LOL woops.


----------



## girlvintage

*merry christmas everyone!!!*

kav - the video is precious! shadow is so handsome! 
why are you alone on xmas? where's the fam and the bf?

binky freaked out bec there were fireworks outside our condo, so when i picked him up to calm him down he bit me hard on the hand.. but i would've done the same if i was left alone with the scary kabooms! LOL!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> People on ebay have officially lost the plot!
> 
> I didn't end up going to the funeral! I couldn't go through with it, I really didn't want to see the coffin & stuff.


 

I am the same way. I wold rather remember the person how they were not in a coffin


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> AHHH people are so stupid! I'm sorry to hear this.
> 
> Evander got into a box of mini donuts last night! We woke up this morning and found the box opened. (Don't understand how he opened that.) I really hope he doesn't get sick. I gave him a pineapple tablet right away and he ate a carrot, but he hasn't eaten his veggies yet. What a naughty bunny. He's been doing so well on his diet too.


 

Bad Bunny!  Its so strange that bunnies seem to love any sweets. I have to watch family around luigi since they like to feed him bad things since he loves human food.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Kav I'm sorry to hear that you will be spending X'mas alone - we will all be with you in spirit! And you have two bunnies to cuddle with! I'm surprised that your bf got you a new bunny, but hopefully Shadow doesn't go crazy. Sounds like he is jealous though - he wants attention from you exclusively, I'm sure. Good luck, I hope it all turns out. I had intentions to get Evander a girlfriend but he is so possessive and territorial with his stuff, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't work out, but then again Shadow is younger.
> 
> I have a wicker bowl for Evander for Christmas, but I didn't go overboard. I never know what to get him. He doesn't like toys, he's not supposed to eat treats...
> 
> It's been snowing a ton here and my bf is trying to teach Evander how to hop in the snow. It's so funny to watch! He just doesn't get it! He sinks like Garfield & Odie in the Garfield X'mas special, when they have to tunnel through the snow. The other night though, he wanted to go outside onto the deck on his own, and he jumped outside and sat on top of the snow and didn't even leave a footprint! I think it's because the snow had hardened somewhat.


 
Jelly how do let Evander outside without him running away? I would never see luigi again if I did that. He loves going all over the place so outside I am sure he would wander off.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> I'm so used to spending Christmas alone it's not funny. I might be meeting up with a friend to go out for a movie or something later so we'll see.
> 
> Yes Shadow is fixed. I totally get what you mean with the favourtism, though. I know it will be that way if I keep the little one. She is smart though. She is already litter trained I think. Woke up this morning and there was nothing in the hutch it was all in the tray.
> 
> Well I'm not sure if he wants to bond with her. Will have to allow more time. I put them together this morning, it was okay for a while but she got a little freaked and Shadow kept trying to nudge/poke her with his nose/teeth from her behind. I don't know what was going on. She was freaking out so I cuddled her for a bit and put her back.
> 
> She has been eating. Loves the Oxbow pellets which I am giving her a tiny tiny bit of every couple of hours. Gonna get her on the hay as well.
> 
> Shadow has been licking me like normal. I just get a bit scared when he goes near my legs.


 

Kav I am sorry you have to spend the holidays alone. I think I amy do a movie also since hubby is not here. I know that must be a hard decision about keeping the extra bunny. I sometimes think about getting luigi a friend but then I think of how much work one bunny is and thats what always stops me. You are doing the right thing by thinking it over.  They do look cute together . I think they will end up bonding since she is still a baby.  I loved the video! They seem so content and relaxed.  When the rabbits poke with the nose and teeth they are just trying to assert dominance. Luigi does that to me when I go in his room. He  probably just wants to feel he is in charge and she is a baby so I doubt she will challenge him.  I know the nip must have hurt! I remember my first one very well. It makes you a little more cautious when you are near their mouth!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Jelly how do let Evander outside without him running away? I would never see luigi again if I did that. He loves going all over the place so outside I am sure he would wander off.



Our apartment has 2 decks and they both are high and solid so the bunny can't fall or slip out. That's what I mean by "outside", ha ha.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Our apartment has 2 decks and they both are high and solid so the bunny can't fall or slip out. That's what I mean by "outside", ha ha.



have you tried using the harness for walks in the park? i bought one for binky and only used it a couple of times testing in the house and one time late at night outside bec it was clear of cars and kids, bec i'm still too scared if i take him out in a harness on daytime he would freak out and wiggle out of his harness and get run over or something..  are harnesses proven to be safe for dwarf bunnies?


----------



## omgblonde

Honey HATES the harness & always wriggles out of it so i don't dare take him outside in it


----------



## girlvintage

oh, i guess i'm not the only overly-protective mama then, hehehe! i just loved seeing him in his harness bec its leopard print, he looked very pimped out, but i agree, binky hates wearing his too! LOL!;P


----------



## jellybebe

Evander has a harness, but it's not really safe to take him outside because I live downtown and there are dogs and cars everywhere, plus I'm worried about weird germs and things that could make him sick, like pesticides.


----------



## bellapsyd

mine have chewed straight through their harnesses before...that was a terrible backyard chase!  never again!


----------



## pond23

They chew through the harnesses? Then the harnesses are a definite no-no for my 3 little ones. They love to chew through everything.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yup...that was an eventful time...running around the garden chasing frankie and chester


----------



## omgblonde

LOL oh dear! I can imagine! It's bad enough chasing a bunny around the house let alone outside!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi hates the harness also. He slips  out and one time he ran really fast and it got hooked on something and it made him fall over. No more harness for him.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey would always run around chair legs & stuff & get tangled lol.. silly bunnies!!


----------



## girlvintage

this is binky wearing his harness, i only got him to wear it a few times.. after much struggle! ..websites advice that they eventually get used to it when you make them wear it at daily intervals but i never had the patience.. or more like binky never had the patience! LOL!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> this is binky wearing his harness, i only got him to wear it a few times.. after much struggle! ..websites advice that they eventually get used to it when you make them wear it at daily intervals but i never had the patience.. or more like binky never had the patience! LOL!


 

He looks calm at least Wonder if luigi would wear that kind.  I got him one like this. 

http://www.petdiscounters.com/c42/Walk-N-Vest-Pet-Harness-Leash-p7634.html


----------



## pond23

Hee hee! Love the leopard print harness on Binky! I think the only one of my bunnies that would let me put a harness on her would be Puff Puff.


----------



## bellapsyd

from the NAP sale http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34770

I can't decide if this is cute and quirky or ugly!


----------



## omgblonde

It looks cuter on! & super cute tucked in!

I'm waiting for a store to email me back about the CL Astraqueens & Ron Rons.. I think I might be buying a pair if they have my size!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I like it bella! Have you seen these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Chanel-CC-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## bellapsyd

omg. love those!!! ^ too bad I have banned myself from buying anything until i lose 10 lbs!!!  IF- u NEED to buy the bunny Chanel earrings


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> omg. love those!!! ^ too bad I have banned myself from buying anything until i lose 10 lbs!!! IF- u NEED to buy the bunny Chanel earrings


 

I am waiting for the necklace like this but with bunny to show up on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Chanel-CC-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellapsyd

how did you even know chanel made bunny jewelry?  part of the baby animal line, right?


----------



## omgblonde

omgggg those are TOO cute


----------



## bellapsyd

THESE are super cute!  I want them!! http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=BQ100


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> THESE are super cute! I want them!! http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=BQ100


 

yep adorable ! I saw these a few weeks ago and they are on the list of things I need to get lol 

I was browsing ebay the other day for a chanel necklace or something to use as a charm for my new chanel. I saw chanel bunny mouse necklace and wondered if they had bunny so I then found bunny earrings .  Yep part of the baby animal line. I like they keychain also.

I have  also found this marc jacobs bunny
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BUN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellapsyd

^ that is super cute!  But it looks like a mouse a little


----------



## omgblonde

The Marc Jacobs one kinda freaks me out! LOL


----------



## pond23

I want those bunny paper clips! Those would have been a great stocking stuffer for my sister.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> omg. love those!!! ^ too bad I have banned myself from buying anything until i lose 10 lbs!!!  IF- u NEED to buy the bunny Chanel earrings



OMG you need to lose weight?!!?!?!? Whatever!!! You are so tiny.

The Chanel bunny earrings are cute, but necklaces are more my style. I like to collect cute necklaces shaped like food or whatever. I'm surprised I don't have a bunny one, actually.

Evander knows something is up! We packed up his hay and shipped it off to my school address. I'm still freaked out about taking him, I hope it works out okay! Hopefully he doesn't have a panic attack and stops eating. That's what I'm most worried about. He's done it before.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> OMG you need to lose weight?!!?!?!? Whatever!!! You are so tiny.
> 
> The Chanel bunny earrings are cute, but necklaces are more my style. I like to collect cute necklaces shaped like food or whatever. I'm surprised I don't have a bunny one, actually.
> 
> Evander knows something is up! We packed up his hay and shipped it off to my school address. I'm still freaked out about taking him, I hope it works out okay! Hopefully he doesn't have a panic attack and stops eating. That's what I'm most worried about. He's done it before.


 

I must  have missed some posts. So you are taking him with you?  How are you doing this in the cargo or cabin ?


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> OMG you need to lose weight?!!?!?!? Whatever!!! You are so tiny.
> Evander knows something is up! We packed up his hay and shipped it off to my school address. I'm still freaked out about taking him, I hope it works out okay! Hopefully he doesn't have a panic attack and stops eating. That's what I'm most worried about. He's done it before.



 you.  It's just that I let myself go.  Mid July I was in the best shape of my life.  tight and tiny.  While my clothing size has not changed, I am soft all over and look bigger.  Weight wise, 7-19lbs.  Disappointed in myself.  I need to nip it in the bud before it becomes a huge deal, ya know?  I'm awful at dieting and awful at not spending money- so by not allowing myself to buy until I lose weight I can effectively control 2 things and get some damn self- discipline! 

Yay for Evander moving with you!!!!  I heard the vet can give bunnies very mild sedatives before flights so that they are not anxious. Might be worth checking into


----------



## ItalianFashion

I do not see how you can be so out of shape bella I agree with jelly! If it motivates you to stop spending that much I may need to do it lol.


----------



## bellapsyd

I hope it works!   but i'm already browsing lv.com.  ugh


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> *Kav* - The YouTube video of Shadow and the new baby girl is so precious. The new baby bunny is beyond adorable. But I do agree with you that your boyfriend should have consulted with you before getting her. It can be a big life-changer, especially if you live in a small place. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the two bond quickly, and the little girl gets to stay. That is very impressive that she is already litter-trained. She is a precocious smartie.



Thanks *pond*, I finally got around to taking photos and uploading stuff. I also put up the condo.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=GAjYJVfsb6I

I take back everything I said about the litter training. She has done number one's in every place possible. I've had the little one for almost a week now and I think I am pretty sure with what I am going to do.

As for bonding I think Shadow doesn't really care? I can't tell to be honest. But from what I can tell he just goes about his own business. Doesn't really bother with what the little one does.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Kav - Awww they look so cute together! I just saw the video of your rabbit condo too.. it is so nice! It looks really professional & is a lot prettier than most ones out there! I think when it starts to get a bit warmer outside (we'd have to build it outside but it would be kept in the house) I might see if my dad will help me build something similar! What did you use as the base/frame? & is the smaller cage attached his litterbox?
> 
> Jelly - Evander sounds so funny hoping about in the snow! I wish we had a bit of snow here! We just have the ice cold weather & ice minus the fun stuff
> 
> All the sales are starting to hit the websites here.. I already ordered some stuff from Topshop but I'm going nuts waiting for the NAP one! I'm hoping there'll be a pair of decent priced CLs or that the Alexander McQueen scarf will go on sale!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful day & get lots of nice presents! I accidently fell asleep on the sofa for like 5 hours earlier so it looks like I will be up all night! LOL woops.



Thanks *omg*. The frame was an industrial boltless shelf. You should be able to get that at a hardware store. They're flat packed and fairly cheap ($150 here). I must say all up I did spend a bit though. Between AUD 400-500? But it is well worth it cos you can decide how big you want to make it. ALl the ones for sale I found to be too small.

Shadow really loves it though. If I can't find him he is always up on the top floor. I keep the condo in my room now compared to in the living area as shown in the video. I bought a hand vacuum to vacuum the carpet evryday just for hygiene sake.

The only thing that I have done is attached wheels to the base. Need to get some brackets made up, but yes *omg* it is very easy to do! The hutch isn't attached to the bottom. I used wired cutters to cup a hole in the condo to match the little side door on Shadow's hutch. Then I just pushed them up against each other. I was going to put a litterbox in the condo but didn't bother as he was a good boy and knew to go in the hutch. PHEW.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> *merry christmas everyone!!!*
> 
> kav - the video is precious! shadow is so handsome!
> why are you alone on xmas? where's the fam and the bf?
> 
> binky freaked out bec there were fireworks outside our condo, so when i picked him up to calm him down he bit me hard on the hand.. but i would've done the same if i was left alone with the scary kabooms! LOL!



Shadow says thanks!  Well the family is overseas and the bf had to spend Christmas with family. It's a bit complicated as we're both different races.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav I am sorry you have to spend the holidays alone. I think I amy do a movie also since hubby is not here. I know that must be a hard decision about keeping the extra bunny. I sometimes think about getting luigi a friend but then I think of how much work one bunny is and thats what always stops me. You are doing the right thing by thinking it over.  They do look cute together . I think they will end up bonding since she is still a baby.  I loved the video! They seem so content and relaxed.  When the rabbits poke with the nose and teeth they are just trying to assert dominance. Luigi does that to me when I go in his room. He  probably just wants to feel he is in charge and she is a baby so I doubt she will challenge him.  I know the nip must have hurt! I remember my first one very well. It makes you a little more cautious when you are near their mouth!



Well I didn't end up going out. I was home alone the whole day. It was a bit depressing but I got over it. I have decided, had the little one for 6 days now. Shadow doesn't seem to not like her, but he doesn't seem to be bonding ot her either.

I know this sounds terrible but I know that if I keep her there is no way I will love her the same way I do Shadow. I've had her for 6 days (and this is terrible...) and I still feel nothing for her. Yes I'm feeding her and playing with her but it's just not the same.

When Shadow hops on my lap I pick him up and give her a big kiss and cuddle. I know that perhaps with time it could work... And my room... I can barely open my wardrobes cos I am so tight on space.

I just know that someone else out there can love this little bunny a lot more and she can bring so much more happiness to someone else. What I'm saying I guess is that I won't be keeping her but the bf has promised to find a good home for her. He completely understands and agrees that he really should have spoken to me about it before hand cos it is a big thing as everyone has said.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> this is binky wearing his harness, i only got him to wear it a few times.. after much struggle! ..websites advice that they eventually get used to it when you make them wear it at daily intervals but i never had the patience.. or more like binky never had the patience! LOL!



HAH! Binky looks fully pimped out! Shadow's very good in a harness. I haven't seen it myself but the bf took some video of him walking Shadow in his garden. It was so cute and surprisingly he never tried to chew it.


----------



## caruava

And here are some new purchases... (except the Fendi cuff and belt and the black ankle boots, also waiting for the same cuff in red to match the anniversary bag)

I need to stop shopping. ush:


----------



## caruava

More pics inc new Fendi heels from the sale.  And I also got a Chanel belt and another Chanel necklace but the camera has died.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav you have gone into shopping overdrive like all of us! Do you have good sales there? I love all of it. The purple color is so pretty and the yellow is supposed to be the new color this spring.  I really wish I knew where to find the prada shoes with the disc on them like yours.  I just looked at your you tube videos. I just love that video of shadow eating a carrot!  He looks so sweet and calm. It is like he has hands.  I just want to kiss him.  So is the hutch on the ground and you open the door and it leads to the condo?  Can he get in the hutch or do you have to put him in it?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Look at this guys. My video of luigi thumping is linked from the homepage of the rock band we are scientists and is their top favorite on you tube .  http://www.wearescientists.com/#/home/   When this page opens up look at the middle under facts where it says Watching this video from start to finish has the same effect as five tabs of acid.  When you click on video its luigi haha!  The only thing I can figure is one of the band members has rabbits and stumbled upon my video and linked it. I have never heard of them but started to get comments about it on you tube.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav you have gone into shopping overdrive like all of us! Do you have good sales there? I love all of it. The purple color is so pretty and the yellow is supposed to be the new color this spring.  I really wish I knew where to find the prada shoes with the disc on them like yours.  I just looked at your you tube videos. I just love that video of shadow eating a carrot!  He looks so sweet and calm. It is like he has hands.  I just want to kiss him.  So is the hutch on the ground and you open the door and it leads to the condo?  Can he get in the hutch or do you have to put him in it?



Well the place I bought everything apart from the stuff I mentioned from AFF, Fendi and Bluefly were all from this place called Luisa. The staff there are absolutely awesome. It's a small boutique and they only get a few selected pieces from many different labels. The yellow Fendi flats were only about 200 AUD.

Luisa is one of the very few stores I shop at. It's hard to find specific stuff here so I try to pop in every so often cos when they get pieces in it's in very small numbers. And Gucci doesn't even do it for me anymore. The last collection did absolutely nothing for me. But it did give me an opportunity to jump on the Prada bandwagon. 

Yup the hutch is on the ground and with the door open it opens straight into the condo. He jumps in and out of the hutch when he wants to eat/drink/pee/poop. And yes I want ot kiss him everytime I see him as well. Don't shoot me but I had ice cream just now and I let him have a few licks because he was begging so much.

(You must think I'm gross. ush


----------



## caruava

Haha! I saw the website!

Luigi you are famous!!!!


----------



## caruava

Ahhhhahahahahah!!!! Shadow likes to jump on the little bunny's hutch and walk around on top. Guess what he was just doing?? He was dropping bombs into her hutch as he was walking on it!

(I have no idea how that translates from bunny language, if anyone knows please share.)


----------



## girlvintage

^ ooh the necklace would be sooo  cute of it were the bunny - good luck!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL! Luigi is famous! I have totally heard of that band btw.. I think they are big over here. Couldn't name a song by them though lol.

OMG KAV! I Just watched your carrot video (http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr9BAgaLn-8) omg it's the cutest thing ever LMAO I just wanna die watching it! & LMAO @ Shadow dropping bombs.. naughty bunny.. but too funny! Nice purchases.. i especially love the diamante Fendi shoes!

The CLs I was enquiring about have all sold out in my size!  so annoying!


----------



## girlvintage

girlvintage said:


> ^ ooh the necklace would be sooo  cute of it were the bunny - good luck!



^ back from the beach so i'm soo behind -- but i got a slight tan!!

IF -- luigi is a rockstar!!! LOL!!!

kav -- loooove the new stuff! with shadow dropping bombs, thats him marking his territory so in bunny-talk telling her "hey this is still MY turf!"


----------



## omgblonde

Ooooh it says the Bunny ROAK has ended on Elfster? It wont let me ask my buddy questions!


----------



## omgblonde

omg I hate this credit crunch.. the £ is WAYYYY down or up.. which ever way it works lol. I just ordered this super cute bracelet for $50 so it should of been around the £25 mark but it was £34!! ouch! no more US ordering for me for a while!


----------



## em821

Christmas kept me way too busy! Gifts, family, cooking big meals!!! I haven't have much time to post but have been following this thread closely 

I love all your new purchases *Kav* and love Shadow's condo! Shadow eating carrot is too cute! Does he always hold his food like that? It's very rare for bunny to do that! The baby bunny is very cute. But not every bunnies will bond automatically, just like human! Frustrating when people think that any bunnies can get along! If you don't think you can keep her, you should have them seperated in the meantime, so there's no bonding before separation! 

*If* - Luigi's famous!

*Bella* - I ordered a few sets of those paper clips and the other bunny clip they sold before Christmas! They are very cute but don't hold too well though.


----------



## bellapsyd

Kav- cute video! I am pretty much in love with your blue Prada bag.  where is it from???

IF- Luigi is famous!  hahahaha.  I watched all of your videos too. I need to start taping my guys!  did oyu ever get your CLs?

I found out the next Spa Day theme is "Space".   Haha- can you imagine?  Little alien bunnies!

Em- thanks for telling me about the paperclips!

girlvintage- I am SO jealous you can go to the beach right now!

OMG- I know the feeling.  Saks has a pair of Miss Grey slingbacks.  My size was in a minute ago and is now gone!  Same with Barney's Joli Noeud Dorcet shoes....stalking them.  And a pair of the black patent sock 212's from the saks sale.  Ugh...I refuse to buy those shoes at ebay prices b/c they were so cheap on the sale!


----------



## pond23

*ItalianFashion* - That is so cool! Luigi is an Internet superstar! That is really exciting! I've watched that video of Luigi before, and it is definitely one of my faves.


----------



## jellybebe

Kav I love all your new purchases! You have been very busy (in a good way)! I especially love the Prada gauffre and the other purple Prada. I've been doing a little bit of shopping but haven't gotten too many "luxury" goods, just a few small things from LV and something from my newfound love, YSL. LV's last season just didn't do it for me, nothing really caught my eye. I am starting to fall for YSL in a big way though, I like how their pieces are understated but look somehow "designer" if that makes sense.

Yes I'm taking Evander with me back to school. My bf is coming to visit too, so we will both be there to help Evander get settled in. The vet I spoke to advised against sedatives, she only suggested a 1/2 tablet of bonamine, an anti-motion sickness drug, so I will try that. I'm worried though, as he loves hanging out on the bed and my bed at my school apartment is really high, and the place is hardwood, which he will hate.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Kav I love all your new purchases! You have been very busy (in a good way)! I especially love the Prada gauffre and the other purple Prada. I've been doing a little bit of shopping but haven't gotten too many "luxury" goods, just a few small things from LV and something from my newfound love, YSL. LV's last season just didn't do it for me, nothing really caught my eye. I am starting to fall for YSL in a big way though, I like how their pieces are understated but look somehow "designer" if that makes sense.
> 
> Yes I'm taking Evander with me back to school. My bf is coming to visit too, so we will both be there to help Evander get settled in. The vet I spoke to advised against sedatives, she only suggested a 1/2 tablet of bonamine, an anti-motion sickness drug, so I will try that. I'm worried though, as he loves hanging out on the bed and my bed at my school apartment is really high, and the place is hardwood, which he will hate.


 

Thats great you can take him with you!!  I have heard that sedatives are not that good for bunnies also.  I would just get some of those cheaper carpets for the floor. I do that in luigis room which is tile.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ how is luigi's gucci bed??  has he destroyed it yet?


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Christmas kept me way too busy! Gifts, family, cooking big meals!!! I haven't have much time to post but have been following this thread closely
> 
> I love all your new purchases *Kav* and love Shadow's condo! Shadow eating carrot is too cute! Does he always hold his food like that? It's very rare for bunny to do that! The baby bunny is very cute. But not every bunnies will bond automatically, just like human! Frustrating when people think that any bunnies can get along! If you don't think you can keep her, you should have them seperated in the meantime, so there's no bonding before separation!
> 
> *If* - Luigi's famous!
> 
> *Bella* - I ordered a few sets of those paper clips and the other bunny clip they sold before Christmas! They are very cute but don't hold too well though.



Hey *em*! I was just wondering where you were last night.  Yup he'll always hold it like that if I put him on his back. If he has food he will stay in any position you put him. I also have video of him eating celery on his back. I'll try and get that one up.

Shadow and the little one don't fight. He's in her hutch at the moment. I just think he doesn't care. he'll just do his own thing. At the moment he's just eating her oxbow.


----------



## bellapsyd

^actually ignoring is a good sign in the bonding process, but as Em said, if you know you are re-homing her, make sure they aren't together so they don't begin to bond.

and shadow is freakin adorable in that video!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> omg I hate this credit crunch.. the £ is WAYYYY down or up.. which ever way it works lol. I just ordered this super cute bracelet for $50 so it should of been around the £25 mark but it was £34!! ouch! no more US ordering for me for a while!



Tell me about it... Those boots I posted before I got on bluefly for about 800 USD. Cos of the dollar by the time it came to me it was converted to 1045 AUD and cos it was over 1000 AUD I got slapped with $300 in custom fees!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ 300 custom!!! wow!!!  my buyer has still not picked up the LV and has chosen to no longer communicate with me!!!  I am beyond pissed.  He should at least talk to me as I have been sending him helpful messages regarding how to handle the customs!  


where was your blue Prada from Kav?


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> Kav- cute video! I am pretty much in love with your blue Prada bag.  where is it from???
> 
> IF- Luigi is famous!  hahahaha.  I watched all of your videos too. I need to start taping my guys!  did oyu ever get your CLs?
> 
> I found out the next Spa Day theme is "Space".   Haha- can you imagine?  Little alien bunnies!
> 
> Em- thanks for telling me about the paperclips!
> 
> girlvintage- I am SO jealous you can go to the beach right now!
> 
> OMG- I know the feeling.  Saks has a pair of Miss Grey slingbacks.  My size was in a minute ago and is now gone!  Same with Barney's Joli Noeud Dorcet shoes....stalking them.  And a pair of the black patent sock 212's from the saks sale.  Ugh...I refuse to buy those shoes at ebay prices b/c they were so cheap on the sale!



I got it from a boutique here in Melbourne called Luisa. They carry many designer labels and selected amounts of stock. I know nothing about the bags or what style they are.

Alien bunnies! How cute! I can't wait for photos!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kav I love all your new purchases! You have been very busy (in a good way)! I especially love the Prada gauffre and the other purple Prada. I've been doing a little bit of shopping but haven't gotten too many "luxury" goods, just a few small things from LV and something from my newfound love, YSL. LV's last season just didn't do it for me, nothing really caught my eye. I am starting to fall for YSL in a big way though, I like how their pieces are understated but look somehow "designer" if that makes sense.
> 
> Yes I'm taking Evander with me back to school. My bf is coming to visit too, so we will both be there to help Evander get settled in. The vet I spoke to advised against sedatives, she only suggested a 1/2 tablet of bonamine, an anti-motion sickness drug, so I will try that. I'm worried though, as he loves hanging out on the bed and my bed at my school apartment is really high, and the place is hardwood, which he will hate.



Don't worry about the hardwood. He'll adapt and get used to it. In the meantime you'll have a lot of fun and laughs watching him slide everywhere. 

My first designer bag was a black YSL that mum bought for me. I love it. I have to say I haven't been looking so I don't know what they have. I figure if I don't know I don't want!


----------



## bellapsyd

^hmmm i wonder if luisa has a webpage.  searching now....


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^actually ignoring is a good sign in the bonding process, but as Em said, if you know you are re-homing her, make sure they aren't together so they don't begin to bond.
> 
> and shadow is freakin adorable in that video!




Yup I'll be doing that. Thanks for the advice ladies. I just feel really bad that I still don't feel much attachment to her. She is very active though. And has a cheeky personality like Shadow.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^hmmm i wonder if luisa has a webpage.  searching now....



Nope they don't. They're just a small store here, but they do very well. I know they only got a few and they had an orange one left. I got mine at a steal for 40% off but it was $500 minus 70% on boxing day and I would be really surprised if it was still there. Do you want me to check for you?


----------



## bellapsyd

please if you go!  only the blue though, orange just doesn't cut it for me!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^ 300 custom!!! wow!!!  my buyer has still not picked up the LV and has chosen to no longer communicate with me!!!  I am beyond pissed.  He should at least talk to me as I have been sending him helpful messages regarding how to handle the customs!
> 
> 
> where was your blue Prada from Kav?



Yeah i know... 300 freaking bucks... I mean I knew I would be charged 10% tax if bluefly declared the value, but I thought I was safe witht he dollar and all. But when it came through it must have dropped. And I didn't realise that there were other fees on top. Well I mean I knew there were other fees but I didn't expect them to be 200!

It's my own problem though. I just paid it, yeah I got a shock but what can you do. Customs are the buyers reponsibility. I'm so sorry you have to deal with idiots like that.

They don't have the blue anymore, I got the last one a month ago... If I see another I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> *ItalianFashion* - That is so cool! Luigi is an Internet superstar! That is really exciting! I've watched that video of Luigi before, and it is definitely one of my faves.



Superstar yes he is! Shadow, Evander, Honey, Binky, Oh-Oh, Sarafina etc can all be the _ITALIAN STALLION'S_ groupies!


----------



## omgblonde

hahaahah honey will be his #1 gay fan!


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


> Superstar yes he is! Shadow, Evander, Honey, Binky, Oh-Oh, Sarafina etc can all be the _ITALIAN STALLION'S_ groupies!


 
^^^ LOL! Yeah baby! Add Yum Yum, Puff Puff and Bunn Bunn to the list of the Italian Stallion's groupies!


----------



## bellapsyd

^Pond can we have a "family" shot of your bunnies???


----------



## caruava

Yes!! I would love that!


----------



## pond23

^^^ Sure! I'll take a new photo if I can't find one with all 3 of them in it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ how is luigi's gucci bed?? has he destroyed it yet?


 

haha he tried to eat it once and I took it from him.  There is a small nip on the side. It is in italy since it was too big to bring in my suitcase.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Well the place I bought everything apart from the stuff I mentioned from AFF, Fendi and Bluefly were all from this place called Luisa. The staff there are absolutely awesome. It's a small boutique and they only get a few selected pieces from many different labels. The yellow Fendi flats were only about 200 AUD.
> 
> Luisa is one of the very few stores I shop at. It's hard to find specific stuff here so I try to pop in every so often cos when they get pieces in it's in very small numbers. And Gucci doesn't even do it for me anymore. The last collection did absolutely nothing for me. But it did give me an opportunity to jump on the Prada bandwagon.
> 
> Yup the hutch is on the ground and with the door open it opens straight into the condo. He jumps in and out of the hutch when he wants to eat/drink/pee/poop. And yes I want ot kiss him everytime I see him as well. Don't shoot me but I had ice cream just now and I let him have a few licks because he was begging so much.
> 
> (You must think I'm gross. ush[/quote
> 
> *KAV* I did not like the last few collections as much myself.  I do not think that is gross. I let luigi lick  my mouth all the time. :shame:  He once stuck his head in my soup and started having some. I just moved him away and continued eating.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Kav- cute video! I am pretty much in love with your blue Prada bag. where is it from???
> 
> IF- Luigi is famous! hahahaha. I watched all of your videos too. I need to start taping my guys! did oyu ever get your CLs?
> 
> I found out the next Spa Day theme is "Space". Haha- can you imagine? Little alien bunnies!
> 
> Em- thanks for telling me about the paperclips!
> 
> girlvintage- I am SO jealous you can go to the beach right now!
> 
> OMG- I know the feeling. Saks has a pair of Miss Grey slingbacks. My size was in a minute ago and is now gone! Same with Barney's Joli Noeud Dorcet shoes....stalking them. And a pair of the black patent sock 212's from the saks sale. Ugh...I refuse to buy those shoes at ebay prices b/c they were so cheap on the sale!


 


*Bella *- The pointy toes do not work they went back. The boots are hard to walk in so no good either. I just need some regular black pumps. I bet the spa day photos will be hilarious!


*Girl Vintage*: Lucky you ! wish it was that warm here!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I do the same.  bunnies don't drool the way dogs do, so i've shared fruit with mine


----------



## ItalianFashion

haha I do not think luigi needs to know about his superstar status  .. He is high maintenance enough!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> *KAV* I did not like the last few collections as much myself.  I do not think that is gross. I let luigi lick  my mouth all the time. :shame:  He once stuck his head in my soup and started having some. I just moved him away and continued eating.



LOL that's good to hear!  Cos the bf hates it when I do that. When my sis was here within days she was sharing food with him. He ate SO much ice cream, cos my sister loves ice cream. I only have ice cream once in a blue moon. And I did give her a talking to.


----------



## pond23

It is so difficult to get a good photo of my 3 bunnies. They just don't get along with each other! Either Puff Puff is trying to attack Yum Yum, or Yum Yum is trying to hump the other 2.   Here are some photos of all three - Yum Yum (smaller orange male on left), Puff Puff (fatter female in middle) and Bunn Bunn (dark brown female). Unfortunately I couldn't get them to look up and show us their cute faces more clearly.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG my bf freaks out if I try to share food with Evander! The other day he stuck his head in my glass of juice (he loves OJ) and tried to lick it, but I don't think he did, and my bf got so grossed out! I don't usually let him share but I don't think it's gross. I will usually break off a piece of fruit for him, although he will try to run over and steal food off my plate. 

There is a super-cute YSL bag on sale for about 40% off @ NM online. I want it but I'm worried about customs. I've never ordered from NM or anywhere else, normally I get things shipped to my sister in LA and she ships them to me, but she's in the middle of a busy move and I don't want to bug her. What have been your experiences ordering from other countries?


----------



## bellapsyd

omg I love Bun Bun!!!!  those pictures are so cute!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Pond they are all so cute and chubby haha.  I love them. They do look irritated being together .


----------



## ItalianFashion

My hubby also gets mad at me because of that. He just thinks its disgusting luigi eats his poop and that I kiss him so much and share with him.  I tell him they have to eat it but he does not understand. He has even tried to get the poop out of luigis mouth one time.


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> It is so difficult to get a good photo of my 3 bunnies. They just don't get along with each other! Either Puff Puff is trying to attack Yum Yum, or Yum Yum is trying to hump the other 2.   Here are some photos of all three - Yum Yum (smaller orange male on left), Puff Puff (fatter female in middle) and Bunn Bunn (dark brown female). Unfortunately I couldn't get them to look up and show us their cute faces more clearly.




They're adorable Pond! 

Ack I just ordered the very last of a YSL bag that I've been lusting after! This is the first time I have bought a bag sight unseen! I'll post pics of my new purchases when I get back, I left my camera at my other place. Can't wait to receive this.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> My hubby also gets mad at me because of that. He just thinks its disgusting luigi eats his poop and that I kiss him so much and share with him.  I tell him they have to eat it but he does not understand. He has even tried to get the poop out of luigis mouth one time.


same thing andy says


----------



## girlvintage

*kav* -- i just saw the carrot video, soo cuuute!! impossible to get binky to behvae like that!

*Pond* -- adorable threesome!!! if they dont get along they sure look like it in these photos!! 

*bella / IF* -- ya its pretty much summer all year round here, winter here is just with slightly chillier nights...i have a wedding to go to tonight so i took the chance to get a  bit of color for the event!

everyone should try to come visit the beaches here, i'll be the tourist guide!!  

its almost new years eve and i'm already worried about binky's stress level with the noise of fireworks! my family always spend countdown in my aunts place so i always need to leave binky alone at home.. i always leave the tv on on loud to muffle the noise outside but i'm sure it's never enough.. poor guy..!


----------



## omgblonde

My dad thinks I'm absolutely disgusting when i give Honey kisses or let him lick my face LOL he's like 'he eats his own poo!!! don't do that!!!!!!!!'

I'm a total germaphobe when it comes to anything else but I don't care with Honey, he's just too cute!

OMG Pond!! They are ADORABLE! I love how they all look kind of the same colour! Awwwww


----------



## jellybebe

Pond, for some reason I love Yum Yum best! Don't tell the others!

Girlvintage sorry to hear that Binky will be scared. Evander doesn't even notice fireworks. He only notices that we are outside on the deck and he wants to know why. One year I lifted him up so he could get a look, but I'm not sure how good bunnies' long-distance eyesight is. Maybe put him in a quiet room with the door closed so he can hide under furniture if he gets scared?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ good idea.  a room with carpet if you can (so that more noise is absorbed)


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> My hubby also gets mad at me because of that. He just thinks its disgusting luigi eats his poop and that I kiss him so much and share with him. I tell him they have to eat it but he does not understand. He has even tried to get the poop out of luigis mouth one time.





bellapsyd said:


> same thing andy says



OMG my boyfriend says the exact same thing!!! He hates that Shadow eats his poop!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> My dad thinks I'm absolutely disgusting when i give Honey kisses or let him lick my face LOL he's like 'he eats his own poo!!! don't do that!!!!!!!!'
> 
> I'm a total germaphobe when it comes to anything else but I don't care with Honey, he's just too cute!
> 
> OMG Pond!! They are ADORABLE! I love how they all look kind of the same colour! Awwwww



 I just read your comment... It's so funny how all the men think alike!


----------



## caruava

*pond* those photos are SO CUTE! I couldn't stop laughing reading your description...


----------



## bellapsyd

^omg Kav your signature pics are priceless.  how many lbs is shadow v. the new baby?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav he looks like he is protecting her so cute!


----------



## caruava

Shadow's 1.5 kg which is 3.3 lbs. I don't know how heavy the little one is. She's the same size Shadow was when I got him if anything she seems a bit bigger so I'm guessing 400g. Which is about 0.9 lbs.

I put them in that position. I think the little one only stayed still cos she was in a new environment. Shadow was just curious. He took a couple of sniffs and just ran off. The bf tried to recreated the scene but Shadow was more interested in exploring elsewhere. I just love the pics... If Shadow was actually close to her, I would definitely keep her. I would love to see Shadow so close to another bunny. It's been a week so far and he's still behaving the same.


----------



## omgblonde

I really need to weigh Honey! He was 5lb when he was really sick & had lost some weight!!! He's huge!

Your sig pictures are so cute!


----------



## pond23

Thank you *bella*! *Bunn Bunn* was the first bunny that my sister and I brought home! She's the most territorial of the bunch, but she has matured and mellowed a lot now that she is 5 years old.

Thanks *ItalianFashion*! *Puff Puff* is the chubster of the trio. She definitely lives to eat!

Congrats on the new YSL bag *jelly*! I can't wait to see pics of it.
I hate to admit it, but I feel the closest bond with *Yum Yum*. He is the most affectionate, cuddly and easygoing out of the three, and he loves to give everyone lots of bunny kisses. He was very outgoing as a baby too, which was very surprising to us. He has me wrapped around his little paw! 

Yeah, looks can be deceiving. LOL! My three don't get along at all,*  girlvintage*,so I have to put them in separate pens when they are unsupervised. I dreamt of all of the bunnies' being one big happy lagomorph family, but so far, no luck. 

Thank you *omgblonde*! I love the matching autumnal hues of the bunnies too. Their colors blend in so well with each other.

Thank you *kavnadoo*! I am soooo impressed with the condo that you built for *Shadow*. It is more well-built and intricately detailed than many regular condos for humans. My bunnies better not see it, or else they are going to get jealous and demand that I build one (or should I say three?) for them too. 
I love your signature photos of Shadow and the baby girl! They are very sweet shots of the two! I really wish that they can get along and become a bonded pair, for their sake and for yours. It breaks my heart that I wasn't able to bond any of my bunnies.


----------



## em821

Jelly - pet-stairs will help Evander to get on the bed! I have one that my bunnies use!

Kav - Oh-Oh is my first bunny & I'm most attached to him. It took me awhile to really love Petunia almost the same way. Especially in the beginning when she was scared of people and not giving back the same kind love that I got used to from Oh-Oh. It's normal that you love Shadow more!

Pond - They are so cute! Looks like they at lest would tolerate each other  Now I want to add one more bunny to my family!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- I have pet stairs too!!!

Kav- actually it sounds like shadow does like her.  If  he didn't he'd be straight out attacking.  In the bunny literature, they say if the 2 bunnies ignore each  other it is a good sign!  It means they will bond.  Do a little googling and see what you come up with!


----------



## jellybebe

Are pet stairs something you can buy, or did you build it yourself?


----------



## bellapsyd

bought them. actually at my local walgreens.  pet stores carry them too


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi has now learned to jump on my high bed. I did not think he would jump that high but he does now all the time.  I think the cats being on there motivates him.


----------



## em821

I bought mine online! It has 3 steps, carpeted. The bottom step lifts up to provide storage inside the steps.


----------



## jellybebe

Hm... will definitely have to look into these pet stairs! Evander can jump really high but I'm worried about him being able to get down, since the floors will be slippery for him. I was thinking of even just building some steps for him out of boxes. He loves heights. He just jumped on top of a big pile of blankets right now in a single leap! Ha ha.


----------



## pookie917

hehe this is so cool! I'm new to PF and was surprised to see a bunny thread! it seems we have more in common than just love for nice bags!

below is my bun 'Rabby'..yeah..not such an original name haha..he's almost a year old. first bunny for me...


----------



## omgblonde

Awww he looks a bit like Honey when honey was young!


----------



## bellapsyd

Rabby looks so sweet!!!!

Not only is there a bunny thread...it's a "hot topic" thread (red envelope) with about 40,000 views!!!!


----------



## pond23

Rabby is adorable *pookie917*! Welcome to the Bunny thread!

Thank you *em*! I had to take those photos really quickly, because Yum Yum and Bunn Bunn were getting ready to fight. Puff Puff was uncharacteristically well-behaved though.

Wow! I didn't know that this was a "Hot Topic" thread with 40,000 views *Bella*! That is really cool!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Pookie, rabby is very cute! Is he a house rabbit who runs around all the time?

Our bunny thread has the mosts views and posts of all the threads on animal forum.


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> Thank you *bella*! *Bunn Bunn* was the first bunny that my sister and I brought home! She's the most territorial of the bunch, but she has matured and mellowed a lot now that she is 5 years old.
> 
> Thanks *ItalianFashion*! *Puff Puff* is the chubster of the trio. She definitely lives to eat!
> 
> Congrats on the new YSL bag *jelly*! I can't wait to see pics of it.
> I hate to admit it, but I feel the closest bond with *Yum Yum*. He is the most affectionate, cuddly and easygoing out of the three, and he loves to give everyone lots of bunny kisses. He was very outgoing as a baby too, which was very surprising to us. He has me wrapped around his little paw!
> 
> Yeah, looks can be deceiving. LOL! My three don't get along at all,*  girlvintage*,so I have to put them in separate pens when they are unsupervised. I dreamt of all of the bunnies' being one big happy lagomorph family, but so far, no luck.
> 
> Thank you *omgblonde*! I love the matching autumnal hues of the bunnies too. Their colors blend in so well with each other.
> 
> Thank you *kavnadoo*! I am soooo impressed with the condo that you built for *Shadow*. It is more well-built and intricately detailed than many regular condos for humans. My bunnies better not see it, or else they are going to get jealous and demand that I build one (or should I say three?) for them too.
> I love your signature photos of Shadow and the baby girl! They are very sweet shots of the two! I really wish that they can get along and become a bonded pair, for their sake and for yours. It breaks my heart that I wasn't able to bond any of my bunnies.



Thanks so much, it took a lot longer than I hoped cos of laziness but I am so glad it's done now. Haha... if your bunnies see it there could be trouble! 
As for bonding the 2 I think it would be no problem over time. *Bella* I looked up stuff on the net and from what I've read and from what I've seen between the 2, they would definitely bond with time.

However, and I know this seems selfish, I won't be keeping her for a few reasons mainly because I can't see myself spending enough time with both of them and space. Shadow and her haven't been spending much time together and the bf and I have already found a good home for her. I've had more than a week to think about it and at so many times I thought, I'll keep her. But thinking it through, and seeing Shadow (who appeared to show no signs of seperation anxiety when I removed her last night and put her in a different room) as well as the little one, have shown no signs of bonding to each other yet, I think it won't do them any/much harm to give the little one up. Sorry if that was confusing, I just think that someone out there could love the little one more.

This sounds terrible but in the past week I haven't found myself bonding with her as well. Don't get me wrong she is very sweet but when I see Shadow all I want to do is play with him. I just don't think it is fair to her if she can't get the same amount of attention that Shadow gets. The person the little one is going to has more people in the house that she can play. I've had 3 other buns before and Shadow and the little one would make it 5. Shadow is the only one who has shown any affection and I truly feel that I have bonded to him. If anything happened to him I would be devestated. With the other buns I've had they never let me pick them up and I was lucky to pet them and they never licked me. 

As for toilet training, she is driving me nuts. I can't put her anywhere without her pissing there. When I came home last night there were 5 puddles in her hutch. When I cleaned it up and came back from watching tv there were another 3 more. I put a few more litter trays in and there was only 1 puddle this morning.  Health wise I think she is doing well. She is already bigger than she was when she came. She is also much more active and adventrous. She is very very fast!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Jelly - pet-stairs will help Evander to get on the bed! I have one that my bunnies use!
> 
> Kav - Oh-Oh is my first bunny & I'm most attached to him. It took me awhile to really love Petunia almost the same way. Especially in the beginning when she was scared of people and not giving back the same kind love that I got used to from Oh-Oh. It's normal that you love Shadow more!
> 
> Pond - They are so cute! Looks like they at lest would tolerate each other  Now I want to add one more bunny to my family!!!



Thanks *em*, it's good to know cos I have feeling terribly guilty that I haven't been feeling the same way towards her.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- I have pet stairs too!!!
> 
> Kav- actually it sounds like shadow does like her.  If  he didn't he'd be straight out attacking.  In the bunny literature, they say if the 2 bunnies ignore each  other it is a good sign!  It means they will bond.  Do a little googling and see what you come up with!



I agree. I definitely think that they will bond over time. He's not attacking and even though he just gets about his own business he is not territorial. He lets her run into his condo, chew his toys and even jump into his hutch and eat his hay.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Are pet stairs something you can buy, or did you build it yourself?



Is this for the bed? They'd be easy to make but if you don't have the tools and time it can be a pain. If you can buy them in the store for cheap I'd just do that.

My bed's 34 inches high and Shadow jumps on and off all the time. It's that high cos I am in such a small place and we don't have the room to store all the mattresses so my bed is like a layered cake with 1 mattress and 2 bases under it.

He doesn't jump on all the time, unless I'm on it. I think cos it's a bit of an effort for him? When he was smaller, i.e. not desexed, he would jump on every opportunity he could get to mark my doona as my scent was strongest there.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi has now learned to jump on my high bed. I did not think he would jump that high but he does now all the time.  I think the cats being on there motivates him.



How many cats do you have?


----------



## blushingbaby

ItalianFashion said:


> I am waiting for the necklace like this but with bunny to show up on ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Chanel-CC-Logo-BABY-ANIMAL-MOUSE-Charm-Necklace_W0QQitemZ380092731348QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item380092731348&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




They should be 50% or so marked down in the stores since it is a few seasons old. I had the charm bracelet and ended up getting a credit b/c to be honest the quality was very poor! The charm is cute, but be prepared for it to fall off!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Hm... will definitely have to look into these pet stairs! Evander can jump really high but I'm worried about him being able to get down, since the floors will be slippery for him. I was thinking of even just building some steps for him out of boxes. He loves heights. He just jumped on top of a big pile of blankets right now in a single leap! Ha ha.



This may sound mean but push him off gently a few times. Before you know it he'll be jumping on and off without a problem. Even in the condo he was terrified of the stairs cos he was unfamiliar with them. Forced him up and down a few times and he was fine.

Shadow jumped down from a height of 39 inches when he was younger. I almost got a heart attack cos that was so high up. And I have no carpet at my place at all. He's a bit of a dare devil so I need to be careful where I put him cos I'm scared of him hurting himself.


----------



## caruava

pookie917 said:


> hehe this is so cool! I'm new to PF and was surprised to see a bunny thread! it seems we have more in common than just love for nice bags!
> 
> below is my bun 'Rabby'..yeah..not such an original name haha..he's almost a year old. first bunny for me...



How gorgeous! I love this colouring, just like Honey! I'm guessing he's a house bunny?


----------



## jellybebe

Kav it sounds like you made the right decision to give the other bunny a new home. Sounds like Shadow is #1 in your heart and there's nothing wrong with that. 

Hm... not sure how high my bed is, but I only have 1 boxspring, not 2!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> How many cats do you have?


 '

My aunt has 2. I personally do not like cats that much and have terrible allergies to them but luigi has a good time chasing them.


----------



## ItalianFashion

blushingbaby said:


> They should be 50% or so marked down in the stores since it is a few seasons old. I had the charm bracelet and ended up getting a credit b/c to be honest the quality was very poor! The charm is cute, but be prepared for it to fall off!


 

What stores have them on sale?


----------



## bellapsyd

there was a Chanel bunny charm bracelet??


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> '
> 
> My aunt has 2. I personally do not like cats that much and have terrible allergies to them but luigi has a good time chasing them.



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

Luigi you crack me up!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kav it sounds like you made the right decision to give the other bunny a new home. Sounds like Shadow is #1 in your heart and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Hm... not sure how high my bed is, but I only have 1 boxspring, not 2!



Thanks *jelly*.


----------



## caruava

Okay FINALLY uploaded some videos. Most of them are from my old mobile and quality is pretty poor as I took them on MMS settings. Shadow is about 4-6 months in the first 3 videos. The last one was taken a few days ago.

This is my favourite and if you're only going to watch one, watch this. Shows how quick Shadow is.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=34UQWURPBzg

Shadow in the washing machine.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtt36UM3o6w

Shadow drinking from a straw (or chewing more like it, but it looks likes he's drinking).
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_pX_pisKXvc

And the one of him eating celery on his back.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=HEyLnh4i6MQ


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Okay FINALLY uploaded some videos. Most of them are from my old mobile and quality is pretty poor as I took them on MMS settings. Shadow is about 4-6 months in the first 3 videos. The last one was taken a few days ago.
> 
> This is my favourite and if you're only going to watch one, watch this. Shows how quick Shadow is.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=34UQWURPBzg
> 
> Shadow in the washing machine.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtt36UM3o6w
> 
> Shadow drinking from a straw (or chewing more like it, but it looks likes he's drinking).
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_pX_pisKXvc
> 
> And the one of him eating celery on his back.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=HEyLnh4i6MQ


 

I love them all Kav!  Wow he is fast when he hears food   Was that human or rabbit food he is wanting?   I also love the straw video . He looks like he is taking a drink.  I still cannnot believe he sits on his back and eats like that. I want to go try it with luigi


----------



## caruava

Thanks *IF*! Yeah he is fast... They look like fruit loops but they are bunny treats. Nibble O's. Let me know how you go with Luigi, Shadow only lies on his back like that as long as there is food cos he is such a pig! He will stay in any position as long as you keep the feed rate up.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks *IF*! Yeah he is fast... They look like fruit loops but they are bunny treats. Nibble O's. Let me know how you go with Luigi, Shadow only lies on his back like that as long as there is food cos he is such a pig! He will stay in any position as long as you keep the feed rate up.


 

lol That is what I was wondering if they were fruit loops or those nibble o's.  My little 4 yr old couisn fed luigi applejacks once and he ran that fast for those lol


----------



## caruava

Haha I can imagine. Shadow goes nuts for sweet stuff, like chocolate. Not that I give it to him. He'll snatch it from me if he gets the chance but I always get it back. Unless he learns to eat on the run he is getting nothing!


----------



## caruava

Out of curiosity, how heavy is Luigi? Just want to get an idea for size.


----------



## ItalianFashion

He always weighs in a little over 5lbs.  He is very fussy about bunny food so he does not get chubby. I keep trying but he just does not want to eat only green pellets. He will not eat for days if thats all thats in his bowl.


----------



## omgblonde

hahahaha Shadow is so funny eating on his back!! Honey moves that fast too when there is food around!


----------



## caruava

Luigi's 2 lbs more than Shadow. For some reason I thought they were about the same size. Hehe... I can only imagine Luigi charging Shadow. 

Shadow goes nuts for pellets. He only gets 1/8 of a cup per day (well that's what Oxbow recommends for his weight) so it's more like a treat. He goes nuts every time I get the bag.

Haha *omg* I think all animals are like that!


----------



## girlvintage

pookie917 said:


> hehe this is so cool! I'm new to PF and was surprised to see a bunny thread! it seems we have more in common than just love for nice bags!
> 
> below is my bun 'Rabby'..yeah..not such an original name haha..he's almost a year old. first bunny for me...



pookie -- rabby is super cute! i agree he does look alot like honey!

*happy new year everybunny!!!!*


----------



## bellapsyd

love the videos!!! i keep reminding myself i need to take some of my cuties!!!!


----------



## pond23

*Kavnadoo*, you thought long and hard about your decision whether or not to keep the baby bunny. You put a lot of thought into it. Having two bunnies is a lot more work than having just one. I know from experience that having multiple bunnies in a small apartment or condo can be very difficult. There are multiples of everything - litter pans, water bowls, exercise pens, etc. Plus, you and your boyfriend were able to find a loving home for the bunny. And that is of utmost importance.

I totally understand what you mean about bonding more deeply with one bunny than with another. Yum Yum and I immediately connected. He was so warm and affectionate, and from the beginning he licked my hands and my face like a puppy. The other two bunnies are much more reserved, and don't give as many bunny kisses. Sometimes I feel guilty about it, but I spend a lot more quality time with Yum Yum because of his outgoing demeanor.


----------



## pond23

I love the "*Shadow* eating celery" video! I love how he uses his paws to eat it! He is adorable, and looks like a stuffed animal come to life. I wish that my bunnies could eat like him on their backs too.


----------



## caruava

Thanks *pond*. It means a lot that you've said that. I was actually scared about posting what I really felt cos I have been a bit confused, i.e. not sure if I was thinking of myself or the bunny.

Have you tried? I never did, the bf only did it recently and showed me. Shadow is in a bag of Oxbow hay stuffing his face as I type this.


----------



## em821

I used to just let my bunnies jump off my bed, which is only 32" but since they are older (@8.5 years old) I didin't want to strain their legs! I bought the pet-step for ~&100 US with shipping.


----------



## em821

Super cute video of Shadow!!! I'll need to start to take video of my little ones!!!

Most Lagomorphs (sp?) are not supposed to be able to have the advanced use of their hands but some are exceptions!!! My cousin's bunny was able to do it too. It's truly rare that Shadow can do it!


----------



## em821

Shadow looks in great shape! Mine are so chubby!! I only feed Oh-Oh (7.5lb) 2 tsp/day and Petunia (9.5lb) gets 2 tbsp (1/8cup) / day.


----------



## caruava

It think with weight it really comes down to their main frame size. From memory (I think you posted photos of them at a picnic) they were pretty big. 9 lbs! Wow and the bf says Shadow is heavy... And the little one is only 400-500g at the moment, about 1lb!

I think it is only to do with food. Though I have seen him push the carrot closer to his face and push the celery leaves closer to his mouth. He has also dropped the carrot before and picked it up. I'm now going to read up on lagomorphs...


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow Shadow is amazing! I couldn't believe it either when he pushed his food closer to his mouth like that! He's gotten so big too! 7 lbs! But he looks healthy, not overweight at all. 

Just getting Evander ready to go the day after tomorrow! I'm very nervous, may try out the Bonamine. Any suggestions on how to give it to him? He likes OJ, I was thinking of crushing 1/2 a tablet and seeing if he will drink it in juice, otherwise I may have to syringe it into his mouth.


----------



## caruava

I'd try the juice cos it's sweet and will hopefully mask the taste. I normally let Shadow lick my glass when I am done. Good luck for tomorrow. I am sure Evander will be fine.


----------



## em821

I'm pretty sure I have read that it's best that rabbits remain fully alert to their envirnoment during travel. I think anti-motion drug typically makes one sleepy(?). I don't know anything of the use of it for bunny. How long is the flight? Will Evander with you during flight or cargo? I probably would not use oj or any sweet things before travel to minize the chance of stasis(?) For domatic flight you should be able to pack his carrier with fresh veggies (=water source) and hay.


----------



## em821

Shadow doesn't look overweight at all! 
My two are large breed but I still don't understand how they can be so chubby when I'm already under feed them!!! And they are never caged so it's not about not getting enough exercise either!


----------



## caruava

I don't know anything when it comes to traveling with animals. The longest I've gone with Shadow is 3 hours in the car and he was hopping between the floor in front of the front passenger seat and my lap. I've never flown with him.

Anyway it's under 3 hours to 2009 (for me anyway) and I'm going to the beach to watch the fireworks (away from the city, missing the crowds this year). So...

HAPPY 2009 !!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ how funny....it's 14 hours until New Years for me right now!!!

Jelly- good luck flying with Evander, I'll be flying with mine in a few months and can definitely use any tips.  I'd wait for IF to give you tips on how she flies with Luigi


----------



## jellybebe

Evander is flying in the cabin with me. The vet suggested the anti-motion sickness drug because he seems to go crazy on car rides, to the point where he's frozen in one position with his head back and I didn't know if it was from fear or stomach upset. Now I'm a little nervous about giving him anything but I know he will be panicking too. He hates travelling! The plane ride is about 4.5 hrs, then we have another 2.5 hr train ride. In total we will be travelling for almost 12 hours, if you include waiting/checking in and travelling between the airport and train stations.


----------



## pond23

^^^ When I flew from Boston to LA a couple years ago, I had Bunn Bunn in the cabin with me in a carrier under the seat in front of me. The flight was about 5 1/2 - 6 hours long, excluding checking in and departing the plane. I didn't give Bunn Bunn any medication because I was scared to. She was frightened and didn't move much in her carrier during the flight. She wouldn't eat any food that I put in the carrier for her. But she was okay pretty much right away once we landed and she was able to be let out.

But *Evander* is a Netherland Dwarf, not a Mini Lop, so he may be even more scared of traveling and flying than Bunn Bunn is. So I'm not sure what the right thing to do is. My bunnies get very scared during car rides too, and they stay frozen in one corner. But they don't put their heads back. I definitely wouldn't give the bunnies any sedatives on a flight, but a small amount of anti-motion sickness drug may be okay. It's a tough call.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Evander is flying in the cabin with me. The vet suggested the anti-motion sickness drug because he seems to go crazy on car rides, to the point where he's frozen in one position with his head back and I didn't know if it was from fear or stomach upset. Now I'm a little nervous about giving him anything but I know he will be panicking too. He hates travelling! The plane ride is about 4.5 hrs, then we have another 2.5 hr train ride. In total we will be travelling for almost 12 hours, if you include waiting/checking in and travelling between the airport and train stations.


 

I would not give anything since I have heard meds and the altitude do not mix with rabbits.  Just try to keep petting him during the flight and put something familiar in the carrier.  Luigi does not really mind the flight which is usually around 24 hours crated with layover and flight changes and the drive home. I do open the top of the carrier some during the flight so he can stand up and stretch. I usually hand feed him throughout the flight. The flight attendants let me take the carrier to the area in back of the plane by the galley and I open the door and sit a small bowl of food on the ground right outside the cage door so he is not completely out of the carrier while eating.


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks Pond and IF for your stories! Wow, I didn't know it was such a long flight for Luigi! Thanks to everyone here, I've decided not to give Evander any meds. I am going to hopefully be able to give him lots of attention during the flight and maybe sneak him onto my lap when the flight attendants aren't looking.  I'm also hoping that they might let me let him out for a few minutes down by the washrooms. Poor little guy is gonna be so anxious!


----------



## pond23

Good luck with the flight Jelly! I hope all goes well and smoothly! 

*HAPPY NEW **YEAR* to everyone*!!!*
​


----------



## ShimmaPuff




----------



## caruava

Lol!


----------



## girlvintage

shimma - hilarious!! hahaha!


----------



## pond23

Love the captions *Shimma*! Soooo cute!


----------



## omgblonde

ShimmaPuff said:


>



hahaha those are so funny!


----------



## omgblonde

HAPPY NEW YEARRRRRRR!!

Hope you & Evander have a good flight Jellyl!


----------



## bellapsyd

shimma- I LOVE it!!!  Bunnies DO make the silliest faces!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Shimma I love it ! hahaha. They let us know how the feel with their expressions for sure


----------



## ItalianFashion

Good luck Jelly Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## eva4789

i have a bunnie, it looks like your black one  you let them around your LV?! my bunnie loves leather and has chewed 3 pairs of my moms shoes. she was trying to get my vintage leather coach bag too! i still love her though. how old are your bunnies?


----------



## bellapsyd

^post pictures! Mine are 5, 4, 3, and 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

First time coming into this thread...everyones babies are so cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thank you!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I don't remember my answer to this question, so I'm hoping someone else can tell me!  Are we sending gifts out now to reach our recipient by mid month or are we sending gifts out mid month to reach the recipient by the end of the month?


----------



## omgblonde

I thought it was send mid month.. but I don't mind whatever!

It won't let me ask my buddy questions on elfster though because it says it's ended


----------



## bellapsyd

post it here omgblonde and we'll ALL answer   then it can stay anonymous and you'll get the answer you need!  (when i was playing around with changing the buddies, etc. I must have hit an earlier end date- I'm sorry!  I promise i'll get it right by next RAOK!)


----------



## jellybebe

Hey everyone! We're here! Evander had a very long day today, poor little guy. Amazingly, he was very good on the flight - no panicking or balling up in a corner. In fact, right before we boarded the plane, I let him run around in the carpeted lounge. He really liked it, but I had to put him back in his carrier because he was getting too much attention and he was darting around so fast, I couldn't really keep up with him. His biggest problem on the plane was the fact that he wanted to get out and see what was going on! Once we got off the plane and onto the shuttle to the train station, he started to get upset. I think he hates automobiles. He seems ok on planes and he was alright on the train too - he mostly cuddled on my bf's lap. Now he's at my place and although he's not loving it, he's exploring a bit and he's eaten a little bit. Hopefully he'll adjust better soon!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay jelly!!! I'm so glad it went ok!!!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I thought it was send mid month.. but I don't mind whatever!
> 
> It won't let me ask my buddy questions on elfster though because it says it's ended



Ummm opps... I thought it was to arrive by start to mid Jan.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Hey everyone! We're here! Evander had a very long day today, poor little guy. Amazingly, he was very good on the flight - no panicking or balling up in a corner. In fact, right before we boarded the plane, I let him run around in the carpeted lounge. He really liked it, but I had to put him back in his carrier because he was getting too much attention and he was darting around so fast, I couldn't really keep up with him. His biggest problem on the plane was the fact that he wanted to get out and see what was going on! Once we got off the plane and onto the shuttle to the train station, he started to get upset. I think he hates automobiles. He seems ok on planes and he was alright on the train too - he mostly cuddled on my bf's lap. Now he's at my place and although he's not loving it, he's exploring a bit and he's eaten a little bit. Hopefully he'll adjust better soon!



That's really good to hear. Before you know it he'll be used to the place and sliding all over the floors!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thats great news jelly. I am so glad he did not get stressed out .


----------



## pond23

Yay *Jelly*! I'm so happy that you and Evander arrived safe and sound. Evander's running around the airport lounge must have been such a sight.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pond23 said:


> Love the captions *Shimma*! Soooo cute!


I am glad people are enjoying them.

I have gotten so much delight and peace and fun from reading about all the bunbuns, that Princess Pet (the fabulous plush bunny that adopted us a few months ago) and I wanted to give something back.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Hey everyone! We're here! Evander had a very long day today, poor little guy. Amazingly, he was very good on the flight - no panicking or balling up in a corner. In fact, right before we boarded the plane, I let him run around in the carpeted lounge. He really liked it, but I had to put him back in his carrier because he was getting too much attention and he was darting around so fast, I couldn't really keep up with him. His biggest problem on the plane was the fact that he wanted to get out and see what was going on! Once we got off the plane and onto the shuttle to the train station, he started to get upset. I think he hates automobiles. He seems ok on planes and he was alright on the train too - he mostly cuddled on my bf's lap. Now he's at my place and although he's not loving it, he's exploring a bit and he's eaten a little bit. Hopefully he'll adjust better soon!



oh yay! good for you evander!

so wait.. RAOK ---- its still SEND by JAN 20 then right? bec i havent even prepared my package for shipping.. the holiday mayhem has just ended here so i'll be able to send the package soon!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am still waiting on couple of things


----------



## bellapsyd

yup no rush!!!  anytime this month, how is that? no one get stressed! 
*
Shimma* I LOVE that you and Princess Pet enjoy our thread so much!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Hey everyone! We're here! Evander had a very long day today, poor little guy. Amazingly, he was very good on the flight - no panicking or balling up in a corner. In fact, right before we boarded the plane, I let him run around in the carpeted lounge. He really liked it, but I had to put him back in his carrier because he was getting too much attention and he was darting around so fast, I couldn't really keep up with him. His biggest problem on the plane was the fact that he wanted to get out and see what was going on! Once we got off the plane and onto the shuttle to the train station, he started to get upset. I think he hates automobiles. He seems ok on planes and he was alright on the train too - he mostly cuddled on my bf's lap. Now he's at my place and although he's not loving it, he's exploring a bit and he's eaten a little bit. Hopefully he'll adjust better soon!



Yay!! That's great Evander did well!


----------



## em821

Anytime of this month sounds good. I'll time my package to get to my buddy ~mid month!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander spent the entire night on the bed with us. He was a bit naughty and peed on my bed as well as on my bf's lap. He was eating yesterday but today he seems really tired and a bit upset. He's not eating as much although I went out and bought him veggies. He hates the hardwood too and is avoiding it like the plague! I don't think he even understands where the bedroom is - he hasn't been there himself! Well, I hope he starts to feel better. He just dozed off again. (He DID miss a whole day of sleep!) He has litter-trained himself to a brand new litterbox already though!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Evander spent the entire night on the bed with us. He was a bit naughty and peed on my bed as well as on my bf's lap. He was eating yesterday but today he seems really tired and a bit upset. He's not eating as much although I went out and bought him veggies. He hates the hardwood too and is avoiding it like the plague! I don't think he even understands where the bedroom is - he hasn't been there himself! Well, I hope he starts to feel better. He just dozed off again. (He DID miss a whole day of sleep!) He has litter-trained himself to a brand new litterbox already though!


 

Thats normal jelly, Luigi usually sleeps for like a day or so. I put him down at my aunts and he goes to a corner and sleeps . He is angry at me probably. He ususally starts to act more like himself within a week.  I would try to put something down on the hardwood like rugs in some spots. That is great about the litterbox. Luigi is the same way. I think they know what the litterbox is and as long as there is one it is not a problem.


----------



## pookie917

ItalianFashion said:


> Pookie, rabby is very cute! Is he a house rabbit who runs around all the time?
> 
> Our bunny thread has the mosts views and posts of all the threads on animal forum.


 

yeah i do let him run around, but not without supervision =]


----------



## ItalianFashion

pookie917 said:


> yeah i do let him run around, but not without supervision =]


 

haha I know they would eat everything we had in the house if we were not around.


----------



## bellapsyd

the vet came today.  I had BF's bunny, Bella, here for the usual nail trim.  She's SKINNY.  She's a lop (holland I think) and weighed in at 3 lbs.  In mid August I snuck her to the vets for blood work because I was concerned about her weight.  She was 4.6 lbs then.  So in 4 months she has lost 1.6 lbs!  Her blood work had come back normal and her teeth were fine too.  She's unspayed. I would love to get her spayed, but she's not mine and he refuses.  Today the vet felt her reproductive organs and said he did not feel any lumps/tumors, so that is good.  Her appetite is GREAT, she drinks a lot, she's active.  He said she may just be old and her organs are failing.  We don't know her age as he resuced her from people that lived above him about 3 years ago.  

Here lies my problem.  My BF LOVES his bunny, but he doesn't exacty hold the same views I do.  In fact, he often thinks I am nuts because I spend so much on mine.  He will NOT bring her to the vet's (the nail trim vet travels to my house...but he is really an avian vet).  I snuck her to the vets the last time (made up some reason why I needed to pick her up).  Since all her labs came out fine, the BF will see no reason for her to go back.  We argue constantly about Bella.  I freak about how PAINFULLY bony she is and he gets angry b/c he sees no change in her behavior.  I think he feels as if I am accusing him of not taking care of her; which isn't the case.  Something is clearly wrong with her, but since nothing showed up in the labs when I first noticed her weight loss, I doubt anything will show up again, KWIM?  But 1.6 lbs is a LOT for a bunny to lose in 4.5 months,  right??  

Short of stealing her, most likely causing a breakup (yup, our arguments over animals get that bad), how can I possibly get her to the vets for a checkup (which I pay for and lie to him, telling him it was free, etc.  The BF is very cheap and doe snot have a good job, lives at home, etc. Money is very tight).  My other fear is, if they want to put her to sleep to really get a close look at her teeth, I can't agree to it.  She's so tiny and since she is not mine and I would most likely be sneaking her in, I cannot risk her dying under anesthesia.


----------



## em821

^that's a lot of wt that Bella lost! 38%! You'll need to take her to a vet that's specialized in rabbits. Their age can be estimanted. If she is truly an older bunny, spay might be too risky. If her organ is failing like the avian vet suggested, wouldn't blood work shown it?? I lost Allegra ~a month after her sugery (and she had blood work & antibiotic). I'm at a point to not sure much can be done for bunnies when things go wrong with their body, even when the cause/source is found. Dont get me wrong, I take mine to the vet and spend lots on them just like you, I'm just expressing my frustration. Prior to anesthesia, the vet will need to run a complete blood work on Bella, August might not be recent enough.


----------



## em821

Also, bunnies are experts at hiding their illness, because they are prey animals. So they tend not to show any behavior changes, i.e. your bf said Bella showed no changes. I really don't know what you can say to your bf. It's never easy. I'm luky that my DH doesn't argue with me in this issue even he thinks I'm crazy with my animals!

I have just noticed Oh-Oh has a white spot in one of his eye. I made app for them, they need their yearly exam and Oh-Oh will get his eye checked out. I'm nervous about it! My bird will also get her blood work done.


----------



## girlvintage

*bella*.. i think you should sit your BF down and gently explain to him your concerns and why they aren't just from someone overly paranoid.. guys usually dont respond well if they feel they aren't doing enough or not giving enough.. but if you explain to him how much you understand that he loves the bunny too, then explain why it shouldn't weigh this much then he should also care enough for your concerns.. i'm sure when he feels that you are only trying to help the bunny and not trying to criticize him then he will listen to reason.. good luck..


----------



## pond23

ShimmaPuff said:


> I am glad people are enjoying them.
> 
> I have gotten so much delight and peace and fun from reading about all the bunbuns, that Princess Pet (the fabulous plush bunny that adopted us a few months ago) and I wanted to give something back.


 
^^^ That makes me so happy that photos and stories of our bunnies bring joy to you, and possibly to others, *Shimma*. Thank you for your post.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella, maybe you can talk to him like em suggested.  What do they look for in the bloodwork? Can it be some time of cancer?  Is her pee ok and not really dark or have crystals? Just trying to figure out why the sudden weight loss.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> the vet came today.  I had BF's bunny, Bella, here for the usual nail trim.  She's SKINNY.  She's a lop (holland I think) and weighed in at 3 lbs.  In mid August I snuck her to the vets for blood work because I was concerned about her weight.  She was 4.6 lbs then.  So in 4 months she has lost 1.6 lbs!  Her blood work had come back normal and her teeth were fine too.  She's unspayed. I would love to get her spayed, but she's not mine and he refuses.  Today the vet felt her reproductive organs and said he did not feel any lumps/tumors, so that is good.  Her appetite is GREAT, she drinks a lot, she's active.  He said she may just be old and her organs are failing.  We don't know her age as he resuced her from people that lived above him about 3 years ago.
> 
> Here lies my problem.  My BF LOVES his bunny, but he doesn't exacty hold the same views I do.  In fact, he often thinks I am nuts because I spend so much on mine.  He will NOT bring her to the vet's (the nail trim vet travels to my house...but he is really an avian vet).  I snuck her to the vets the last time (made up some reason why I needed to pick her up).  Since all her labs came out fine, the BF will see no reason for her to go back.  We argue constantly about Bella.  I freak about how PAINFULLY bony she is and he gets angry b/c he sees no change in her behavior.  I think he feels as if I am accusing him of not taking care of her; which isn't the case.  Something is clearly wrong with her, but since nothing showed up in the labs when I first noticed her weight loss, I doubt anything will show up again, KWIM?  But 1.6 lbs is a LOT for a bunny to lose in 4.5 months,  right??
> 
> Short of stealing her, most likely causing a breakup (yup, our arguments over animals get that bad), how can I possibly get her to the vets for a checkup (which I pay for and lie to him, telling him it was free, etc.  The BF is very cheap and doe snot have a good job, lives at home, etc. Money is very tight).  My other fear is, if they want to put her to sleep to really get a close look at her teeth, I can't agree to it.  She's so tiny and since she is not mine and I would most likely be sneaking her in, I cannot risk her dying under anesthesia.



That is a dilemma. Without getting too personal, or risking crossing the line... In my opinion, and this is my opinion only, but if this is something that is so important to you which I know it is and you are willing to pay for all of it... _which I may add is for the good of the rabbit_, why is he resisting so much?

Is it possible to appeal to his sense of reason sit down and explain why you want to do this? I know you've mentioned that you don't see eye to eye with him about your animals before, but in my opinion this is something that will come up as an issue time and time again. 

I don't know much, like how long you've been together, your situations, but if you doing something for the well being of an animal could possibly cause him to break up with you, is this still something worth pursuing? I only say that because I know how passionate you are about animals and it surprises me that someone closest to you cannot understand that. End of the day you are doing this for the bunny, not to go against him.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> cannot risk her dying under anesthesia.


Nor can you risk being party to a sentient being dying for lack of medical treatment.

You do what you have to do, however you have to do it. Call a bunny rescue or similar org, beg friends, family members, vets, whomever.

What your boyfriend does or does not do is his own personal moral responsibility, it has nothing to do with your own, and is irrelevant.

It may be that whatever the bunbun has can be cured or treated with medication, or it may be that it cannot, and that tragic though it might be, she will only continue to suffer intractable pain, and that the only way to avoid that is to let her spirit go, as swiftly and painlessly and with as much love as technology and your heart are capable of.

Either way, every minute that you knowingly allow a sentient being to suffer does you even more harm than it is doing to her.

I am sorry if this sounds harsh, but sometimes life throws us situations that are harsh, and who we are is defined by what our ass does about them.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> the vet came today. I had BF's bunny, Bella, here for the usual nail trim. She's SKINNY. She's a lop (holland I think) and weighed in at 3 lbs. In mid August I snuck her to the vets for blood work because I was concerned about her weight. She was 4.6 lbs then. So in 4 months she has lost 1.6 lbs! Her blood work had come back normal and her teeth were fine too. She's unspayed. I would love to get her spayed, but she's not mine and he refuses. Today the vet felt her reproductive organs and said he did not feel any lumps/tumors, so that is good. Her appetite is GREAT, she drinks a lot, she's active. He said she may just be old and her organs are failing. We don't know her age as he resuced her from people that lived above him about 3 years ago.


 
^^^ This is a complicated situation because it involves a close personal relationship, but in my opinion, something must be done for Bella. Losing 1.6 lbs. in 4.5 months is too much for a bunny of her size. The last blood test was in August, so a lot could have changed between then and now. If you pay for the veterinary care cost, then your boyfriend should not have a problem with it. It's not his or his family's money. I'm worried about this bunny, and I don't want her to suffer. Your boyfriend should understand that you love animals, and that you want to do everything in your power to help a bunny in need.


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for the support.  I have Bella overnight (she's having so much fun!).  The vet told me they were booked tomorrow, but I am going to call before open and see if I can get on a wait list in case someone cancels.  I really hope someone does....it'll prevent a lot of drama.  Since I already have Bella for the day and he'll be gone...he never has to know, KWIM?  If they don't get an opening, I'll have to figure out a Plan B. My vet said those blood tests aren't alwasy accurate.  I am not certain what they will be looking for.

I do want to clarify that he takes very good care of her.  He loves her very much and makes sure she is treated well (hell, he resuced her from certain death). He is the only animal person in his family, and sometimes I think my overly passionate animal family is a little odd to him.  His family thinks that if it is not a dog it isn't worth it (and even then his family doesn't understand why his sister spends so much on their elderly dog's medical bills). He just refuses to spend money on veterinary costs.  He never argues what I do with MY bunnies, but since she is HIS he gets upset.  I have many times thought about this problem.  If I do marry him (which may happen as we have been together 5 years now), he is just going to have to accept that I drop every last penny I own (and sell my stuff if need be!) to take care of my bunnies.  I know if I do move, he is going to be astounded at the cost I will pay to have my guys fly cabin with me as opposed to carrier.


----------



## caruava

That's understandable. It's always complicated when people do not see eye to eye about animals. 5 years is a long time! If you guys get married I am sure he will accept what you would do to save your pets. Else he wouldn't still be with you, get what I mean? Let us know how bella goes at the vet.

By the way *IF* I love the new pictures!


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh, vet is booked. I asked to be put on a waiting list.  In the meantime, I made a tentative apt for next Saturday and will see what I can do.  I won't be around for the lab results though since I fly out to FL that sunday for a week!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ well, here's wishing you (and the bunny) all the best.. i do hope your bf realizes that even if things may seem pointless to him like spending for vet bills, he should still be responsible enough to make sure everything is ok with a pet.. here's sending good vibes for some positive news for blood tests,etc... enjoy yourself in FL!!


----------



## omgblonde

Hopefully you can sneak Bella to the vet & it will be nothing serious, that way he'll never have to know. But yes maybe if you sit him down and explain how concearned you are for Bella and you would like to take her along to the vets with you at no cost to him he can't exactly refuse!

ps. omgblonde is now omgbrunette  I had my hair done today.. it's a little darker than I was hoping for but I really like it! & it will probably fade a LOT since my original colour was so light!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ photos of your new hairdo!!


----------



## bellapsyd

YAY!! got an apt.!!!!  Going in an hour.  I'll keep you all informed.  In the meantime here is her situation in case any of you sleuths have an idea:

drinks a lot (always has)
eats a LOT
runs around and plays like normal
kisses and cuddles
drastic weight loss

only bad sign is the weightloss!

omgblonde- I want to see!!!  I did brunette last year around this time!  I am back to light light blonde (took about 6-8 months)


----------



## girlvintage

^ ya that really sounds odd... my vet always tells me for as long as the pet is eating and playing that there shouldn't be any cause for concern, although i never regretted a trip to the vet to be sure... could she be sneaking some diet pills in her hay?? haha.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

maybe it could be some kind of parasite?


----------



## bellapsyd

Vet results so far:



The vet wants to do this in stages.
Bella has a type of fur mite, but that is secondary.  It is being taken care of right now.  The vet also collected some stool samples to test for parasites.

She is to eat critical care 2x a day in addition to her regular foods and must have pellets as well.
She checked out ok in the physical. Her heart and lungs and tummy were listened to and were ok!  There were no lumps or tumors felt in her either.
Two of her teeth are a little bent and pointy and she have a bone lump under my jaw- may be a growth.  However, again the vet thinks this is secondary since ahe am eating perfectly fine!


He took blood and Monday I should have the results.  4.5 months ago when blood was taken her liver values were a little off and she was anemic, but nothing major. the vet passed them as normal.  He wants to recheck and see if it is something that progressed and that was just the beginning.  Depending on what the blood panels show, she may have X-rays and may take care of her teeth.


The bunny vet is stumped. I am not sure if it is a good thing (i.e. not the usual scary problems) or a bad thing!


It may be cancer, but she is not showing any other typical signs and we estimate her to be at 4-5 yrs old.
He is going to see if it maybe a metabolic or digestive problem.  Clearly she am taking in food and the nutrients aren't getting to her!

Now how to tell Andy all this news when he gets home.....I would really like him to relinquish her to my care completely as "mine", but not sure how to broach that topic.

We go back to the vets in 2 weeks for a fur mite shot again and Monday I will have the blood work up


----------



## omgblonde

Hopefully you are close to a soloution! I'm glad you managed to get her in the vets so quick! Keep us updated!

Honeys eyes are watering and he's being picky with his food.. we all know what that means ugh.. teeth trimming time! I will be making an apt for him this week, poor thing!

New hair pics!! I really like it but I'm already looking forward to being a little blonder again when it fades haha. Theres actually an equal amount of blonde (old) and brown but it looks 99% brown!


----------



## pond23

*Bella*, I am so relieved that the vet was able to see Bella so quickly! This is a puzzling case. If it were GI stasis, she would not be eating or pooping. If it were dental problems, she would not be able to eat easily. If it is liver problems, the blood tests will clearly show greatly elevated liver enzymes. Shimma suggested that it could be parasites. Another possibility is digestive/GI problems in which the gut is unable to adequately absorb all of the nutrients and calories from the ingested food.

I am sending you positive vibes for Bella's speedy recovery. I definitely think it is imperative that she be in your total care now. I'm sure that Andy should understand that you are not criticizing his care of the bunny, but that you are doing what is necessary and what is in her best interest. You have more experience and history with bunnies, so you just naturally know much more about their care. Bella's well-being comes first, and he should understand that. Good luck with her care and with your talk with your boyfriend!


----------



## pond23

Your hair looks so sexy *omgblonde*! I love the mixture of blonde and brown hair. It creates more depth to the hairstyle. It's definitely fun to mix it up a bit, and to change your hair color from time to time. I'm always tweaking mine. I get bored with the same old same old.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> the vet came today.  I had BF's bunny, Bella, here for the usual nail trim.  She's SKINNY.  She's a lop (holland I think) and weighed in at 3 lbs.  In mid August I snuck her to the vets for blood work because I was concerned about her weight.  She was 4.6 lbs then.  So in 4 months she has lost 1.6 lbs!  Her blood work had come back normal and her teeth were fine too.  She's unspayed. I would love to get her spayed, but she's not mine and he refuses.  Today the vet felt her reproductive organs and said he did not feel any lumps/tumors, so that is good.  Her appetite is GREAT, she drinks a lot, she's active.  He said she may just be old and her organs are failing.  We don't know her age as he resuced her from people that lived above him about 3 years ago.
> 
> Here lies my problem.  My BF LOVES his bunny, but he doesn't exacty hold the same views I do.  In fact, he often thinks I am nuts because I spend so much on mine.  He will NOT bring her to the vet's (the nail trim vet travels to my house...but he is really an avian vet).  I snuck her to the vets the last time (made up some reason why I needed to pick her up).  Since all her labs came out fine, the BF will see no reason for her to go back.  We argue constantly about Bella.  I freak about how PAINFULLY bony she is and he gets angry b/c he sees no change in her behavior.  I think he feels as if I am accusing him of not taking care of her; which isn't the case.  Something is clearly wrong with her, but since nothing showed up in the labs when I first noticed her weight loss, I doubt anything will show up again, KWIM?  But 1.6 lbs is a LOT for a bunny to lose in 4.5 months,  right??
> 
> Short of stealing her, most likely causing a breakup (yup, our arguments over animals get that bad), how can I possibly get her to the vets for a checkup (which I pay for and lie to him, telling him it was free, etc.  The BF is very cheap and doe snot have a good job, lives at home, etc. Money is very tight).  My other fear is, if they want to put her to sleep to really get a close look at her teeth, I can't agree to it.  She's so tiny and since she is not mine and I would most likely be sneaking her in, I cannot risk her dying under anesthesia.




Can bunnies get diabetes? This sounds like it could be something like that. Poor little thing. It would explain the vigorous appetite yet consistent weight loss/inability to absorb nutrients. You have such a big heart, caring for her and paying her vet bills! Maybe Andy should just let you adopt her, you obviously know what you are doing. 

Evander is doing great. He likes my apartment now, I think. Yesterday we went out for a bit and when we came back, he had figured out how to run from the living room into the bedroom and onto the bed! (We made a little "staircase" out of a chair and a suitcase so he can jump onto the bed.) He looked soooo proud when we found him sitting on the bed. I even caught him jumping off the bed onto the floor, which is really high! I'd say over 30 inches for sure! He is now regularly running back and forth between the two areas. I have put out 2 litterboxes for him. He's pretty good about using them but he is being a bit of a brat, like pooping and digging inappropriately. I think he's trying to show his annoyance at the situation, but he's definitely feeling better.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Hopefully you are close to a soloution! I'm glad you managed to get her in the vets so quick! Keep us updated!
> 
> Honeys eyes are watering and he's being picky with his food.. we all know what that means ugh.. teeth trimming time! I will be making an apt for him this week, poor thing!
> 
> New hair pics!! I really like it but I'm already looking forward to being a little blonder again when it fades haha. Theres actually an equal amount of blonde (old) and brown but it looks 99% brown!



Love the hair! It looks really hot! I wish my hair would be smooth and long like that.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Vet results so far:
> 
> 
> 
> The vet wants to do this in stages.
> Bella has a type of fur mite, but that is secondary. It is being taken care of right now. The vet also collected some stool samples to test for parasites.
> 
> She is to eat critical care 2x a day in addition to her regular foods and must have pellets as well.
> She checked out ok in the physical. Her heart and lungs and tummy were listened to and were ok! There were no lumps or tumors felt in her either.
> Two of her teeth are a little bent and pointy and she have a bone lump under my jaw- may be a growth. However, again the vet thinks this is secondary since ahe am eating perfectly fine!
> 
> 
> He took blood and Monday I should have the results. 4.5 months ago when blood was taken her liver values were a little off and she was anemic, but nothing major. the vet passed them as normal. He wants to recheck and see if it is something that progressed and that was just the beginning. Depending on what the blood panels show, she may have X-rays and may take care of her teeth.
> 
> 
> The bunny vet is stumped. I am not sure if it is a good thing (i.e. not the usual scary problems) or a bad thing!
> 
> 
> It may be cancer, but she is not showing any other typical signs and we estimate her to be at 4-5 yrs old.
> He is going to see if it maybe a metabolic or digestive problem. Clearly she am taking in food and the nutrients aren't getting to her!
> 
> Now how to tell Andy all this news when he gets home.....I would really like him to relinquish her to my care completely as "mine", but not sure how to broach that topic.
> 
> We go back to the vets in 2 weeks for a fur mite shot again and Monday I will have the blood work up


 

I am hopeing this is not cancer or anything serious and she does a turn around. The pointy teeth does cause weight loss and can cause abcesses around the jaw and face . It did with  my guinea pigs a couple times.  They both lost weight since animals do not eat as much when it is uncomfortable.  

My thoughts are possibly just the teeth,  cancer, diabetes or stones.  It is not extremely common for them to get diabetes but it does happen and can cause weight loss and increased thirst. Have they checked for this?  I only say cancer becuase of her age and weight loss. The lump biopsy could possibly give insight into this. Stones or sludge can also cause weight loss and increased thirst. They may drink more to try to pass out whatever is in them . Have they analyzed her urine for any infection sludge stones etc or looked for obstructions?


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Hopefully you are close to a soloution! I'm glad you managed to get her in the vets so quick! Keep us updated!
> 
> Honeys eyes are watering and he's being picky with his food.. we all know what that means ugh.. teeth trimming time! I will be making an apt for him this week, poor thing!
> 
> New hair pics!! I really like it but I'm already looking forward to being a little blonder again when it fades haha. Theres actually an equal amount of blonde (old) and brown but it looks 99% brown!


 


Your hair looks great omg! I actually love the highlighted look. It does not look brown to me. I wish I could make my hair this color. I have tried for years but the hairdressers always mess it up and it turns more orange. I may have to print this out to bring to a hairdresser to show this is the exact color I want.  What is your natural color?  

I am sorry to hear honey is not eating again? Do you get her put to sleep for teeth trimming or do they do it while awake. I used to get my pig put to sleep since they do not offer the option of doing it while not under anastesia at many places in the us.  There is a wonderful place in the UK called the cambridge cavy trust that does this for guinea pigs without the gas. They are great specialists for small animals. Vedra is a wonderful person there who really cares about animals.  I wonder if they do rabbits. I am sure they do! I found the little tiny instruments for opening the mouths and filing for the trimming of teeth through them. My vet then ordered the instruments and says they help her a lot trimming rabbits and pigs teeth.   http://www.guinealynx.info/send_separators.php#vedra Thats the link for the separators and files.
They are a charity and for 25 a year they include teeth trimmings and nail clippings etc.. Here is a link with their info and you can google them. I am not sure if you are close but a great resource if you are. 

http://www.gorgeousguineas.com/vets.html


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- your hair and bangs are awesome!  I want your bangs!

sorry this is short- typing from my phone.  they have not taken her urine to analyze yet, i think we will begin to talk about this as stage 2.  first they wanted to check blood panels (least invasive on inward).  I am glad you guys are giving me ideas, so I can begin to suggest them when the vet calls monday.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Can bunnies get diabetes? This sounds like it could be something like that. Poor little thing. It would explain the vigorous appetite yet consistent weight loss/inability to absorb nutrients. You have such a big heart, caring for her and paying her vet bills! Maybe Andy should just let you adopt her, you obviously know what you are doing.
> 
> Evander is doing great. He likes my apartment now, I think. Yesterday we went out for a bit and when we came back, he had figured out how to run from the living room into the bedroom and onto the bed! (We made a little "staircase" out of a chair and a suitcase so he can jump onto the bed.) He looked soooo proud when we found him sitting on the bed. I even caught him jumping off the bed onto the floor, which is really high! I'd say over 30 inches for sure! He is now regularly running back and forth between the two areas. I have put out 2 litterboxes for him. He's pretty good about using them but he is being a bit of a brat, like pooping and digging inappropriately. I think he's trying to show his annoyance at the situation, but he's definitely feeling better.


 

Thats great he is adjusting.  Haha I knew he would figure out how to jump on and off that bed.    He probably is annoyed at all the changes and thats why he is digging. Luigi does this when he is annoyed with me after I take pics , stop petting him, or just do something he does not like.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Hopefully you can sneak Bella to the vet & it will be nothing serious, that way he'll never have to know. But yes maybe if you sit him down and explain how concearned you are for Bella and you would like to take her along to the vets with you at no cost to him he can't exactly refuse!
> 
> *ps. omgblonde is now omgbrunette*  I had my hair done today.. it's a little darker than I was hoping for but I really like it! & it will probably fade a LOT since my original colour was so light!




LOL. I laughed when I read that. Just the way it was phrased! That's very daring of you. Yup it will lighten. That generally happens. How exciting! A colour change always is. Not that I've done it (I'd look stupid with anything other than black hair) but it's exciting still!


----------



## caruava

OMG OMG *omg* your hair looks amazing!!! You have a great hair stylist. It looks great and you look beautiful! I love how it still has the blond in it. I think that colour is great, or did you take the photo with flash so it's appearing lighter?

Thanks for the updates *bella*, I don't know much about bunnies, or animals so I don't have anything to offer. I just hope the test results give you an answer and that the solution isn't too complicated. Good luck with Andy, hope you 2 can work it out for Bella. You're a good person.


----------



## girlvintage

*omgbrunette *- i love the hair, its super fits you!! love the bangs!!!

*bella* - binky and i are sending you all the good bunny vibes your way! we're hoping it's nothing too serious..


----------



## ItalianFashion

em, when is oh oh getting her eye checked?

kav, I like your new avatar also!


----------



## bellapsyd

update on Andy:

he was enraged at me initially (and threw all sorts of insults about how crazy me and my family are for caring so much about animals- especially since both of my grandmas are in the hospital right now), but we eventually talked.  He was completely offended I wanted to adopt her (I guess it was insinuating I was a better caregiver than him) and would NOT agree to that. He loves his Bella and she is HIS as he said. He wants to foot the bill and trusts me to get her diagnosis, however if it is terminal (cancer), he sees no point in continuing.  I so hope it is not cancer!  He wants to take her home with him, but I asked if she could stay a few more days until I get her eating the critical care on her own (it would be too much work for him to try to syringe it to her on his own).  So, I made some progress with him!  I had to "admit I was wrong" for taking her in without his permission first, but I bit my tongue and did it since I could sense he was going to semi-give in.  He also admitted she was gross to pick up and too skinny.  He always denied her weight loss and told me I was nuts!  I guess he didn't want to admit something was wrong.  He is trusting me to not make it "too expensive", but he said when he adopted her, he took on the responsibility of her health and care, so he would liek to find out what he can do to help her.  But he wants them to do whatever test is necessary and not waste time (and money).  So, yay for all that at least!

I know lying was not good, however I think I will need to continue as I cannot tell him the exact amount of money- he WILL freak out.  Today alone cost me $264! JJust hope he never asks to see the actual bills or come with!

There is a group on bunspace.com that collects money and helps out bunnies who need it with their vet bills (Bunnies in Need group). I always contribute what I can to them, so I wrote the "head bunny" and requested my case be considered.  I figure if I can get some bunny financial aide then the rest won't be such a shock for Andy to pay (he is still looking for a full time job- the economy is so bad and I was just informed by my school that I maxed out my loans for 2009- this is what I usually use to pay my vet bills!).  As of now I have charged it to my CC.  My mother offered to pay, however my grandma is in ICU and my mom has too much to worry about, so I'd hate to take advantage of that.  This is just bad timing with my flight costs, ebay prohibiting me from selling my LV and CL's- even my designer jeans!  I would sell all my expensive things in a heartbeat- they can always be replaced, but Bella never can!

I'll keep everyone updated- Monday is when the lab results should be in. 

I'm going to try to sleep- I'm in a separate room than usual tonight so I can sleep by Bella on the ground. Thanks for listening, this is intensely stressful for me right now.  I have bonded quite a bit with Bella over the years and I think it is because she is more cuddly than all of my other 4...she has a very special place in my heart.  Having to worry about her mortality, along with my relationship, and $ is making me nuts!  I appreciate all the warmth and support.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- LOVE your new Luigi photos!!!!!

A little while ago I had a portrait painted of all the bunnies- here is a link to the picture from the artists website! http://www.freewebs.com/baronessstreakvonbinkey/apps/photos/photo.jsp?photoID=20477831&prev=1


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- which airlines did you fly?  is it one that flies across the US?  I'm trying to determine what ones will allow bunnies in cabin.


----------



## bellapsyd

some photos of Bella awhile ago:

images.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/894/8709.jpg

images.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/894/8718.jpg

images.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/894/8713.jpg

images.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/894/8711.jpg

the pictures show up when I put them into the post, but not after I post it- how do I post pictures now?


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> update on Andy:
> 
> he was enraged at me initially (and threw all sorts of insults about how crazy me and my family are for caring so much about animals- especially since both of my grandmas are in the hospital right now), but we eventually talked.  He was completely offended I wanted to adopt her (I guess it was insinuating I was a better caregiver than him) and would NOT agree to that. He loves his Bella and she is HIS as he said. He wants to foot the bill and trusts me to get her diagnosis, however if it is terminal (cancer), he sees no point in continuing.  I so hope it is not cancer!  He wants to take her home with him, but I asked if she could stay a few more days until I get her eating the critical care on her own (it would be too much work for him to try to syringe it to her on his own).  So, I made some progress with him!  I had to "admit I was wrong" for taking her in without his permission first, but I bit my tongue and did it since I could sense he was going to semi-give in.  He also admitted she was gross to pick up and too skinny.  He always denied her weight loss and told me I was nuts!  I guess he didn't want to admit something was wrong.  He is trusting me to not make it "too expensive", but he said when he adopted her, he took on the responsibility of her health and care, so he would liek to find out what he can do to help her.  But he wants them to do whatever test is necessary and not waste time (and money).  So, yay for all that at least!
> 
> I know lying was not good, however I think I will need to continue as I cannot tell him the exact amount of money- he WILL freak out.  Today alone cost me $264! JJust hope he never asks to see the actual bills or come with!
> 
> There is a group on bunspace.com that collects money and helps out bunnies who need it with their vet bills (Bunnies in Need group). I always contribute what I can to them, so I wrote the "head bunny" and requested my case be considered.  I figure if I can get some bunny financial aide then the rest won't be such a shock for Andy to pay (he is still looking for a full time job- the economy is so bad and I was just informed by my school that I maxed out my loans for 2009- this is what I usually use to pay my vet bills!).  As of now I have charged it to my CC.  My mother offered to pay, however my grandma is in ICU and my mom has too much to worry about, so I'd hate to take advantage of that.  This is just bad timing with my flight costs, ebay prohibiting me from selling my LV and CL's- even my designer jeans!  I would sell all my expensive things in a heartbeat- they can always be replaced, but Bella never can!
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated- Monday is when the lab results should be in.
> 
> I'm going to try to sleep- I'm in a separate room than usual tonight so I can sleep by Bella on the ground. Thanks for listening, this is intensely stressful for me right now.  I have bonded quite a bit with Bella over the years and I think it is because she is more cuddly than all of my other 4...she has a very special place in my heart.  Having to worry about her mortality, along with my relationship, and $ is making me nuts!  I appreciate all the warmth and support.



good grief, men, when you ask them to do something they wont do it, then when you do it for them they take it as an insult.. 

don't worry *bellapsyd*, at least the worst is over between you two, now you can focus all your attention to the bunny and we'll be here supporting you all the way.. i so understand the stress this must have on you specially since it's having a direct strain on your relationship.. i do pray that its not terminal.. good luck though with the vet bills, at least andy is willing to pay for a portion of it.. 

i guess there will always be two types of pet owners, one that will only care for the animal for as long as they are cute, healthy, and young.. once they reach the old, scruffy, sickly stage then they suddenly bec pointless to care for.. i hope you don't take this in offense *bellapsyd*, i'm sure andy loves the bunny, but only to some degree...

we, on the other hand, are the other type of pet owner who's willing to do and spend whatever we can to have our pets live happily and comfortably till the very last days, and i guess we should also accept that not everyone will ever understand why we do what we do... 

....i'm suddenly thankful i found this group to chat with, it makes me realize that i dont even share most of my thoughts about my  bunny to friends or family.. *everyone should be so lucky to have a group like this*..


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks for the hair compliments!

Kav - Yeah I had flash on in the picture, but it's pretty much that colour just a little darker!

IF - Oooh wow they sounds really good, thanks for the links! The place is a couple of hours away but I will bookmark the site! Luigi looks happy in your sig pics! hahahaha, he's too cute!

Jelly - Yay I'm glad Evander is starting to settle in! I'm sure he will love the new place before long.

Bella - I'm glad you made some progress with Andy! At least you don't need to sneak him to the vets now! I hope your grandma is okay too. The bunny portrait is so cute! 

My dad is the same about bunny care, we always lie about the vet prices to him. He found out once we paid £50 (around $100) one visit and he FLIPPED! He just doesn't understand that Honey means so much to us!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> update on Andy:
> 
> he was enraged at me initially (and threw all sorts of insults about how crazy me and my family are for caring so much about animals- especially since both of my grandmas are in the hospital right now), but we eventually talked.  He was completely offended I wanted to adopt her (I guess it was insinuating I was a better caregiver than him) and would NOT agree to that. He loves his Bella and she is HIS as he said. He wants to foot the bill and trusts me to get her diagnosis, however if it is terminal (cancer), he sees no point in continuing.  I so hope it is not cancer!  He wants to take her home with him, but I asked if she could stay a few more days until I get her eating the critical care on her own (it would be too much work for him to try to syringe it to her on his own).  So, I made some progress with him!  I had to "admit I was wrong" for taking her in without his permission first, but I bit my tongue and did it since I could sense he was going to semi-give in.  He also admitted she was gross to pick up and too skinny.  He always denied her weight loss and told me I was nuts!  I guess he didn't want to admit something was wrong.  He is trusting me to not make it "too expensive", but he said when he adopted her, he took on the responsibility of her health and care, so he would liek to find out what he can do to help her.  But he wants them to do whatever test is necessary and not waste time (and money).  So, yay for all that at least!
> 
> I know lying was not good, however I think I will need to continue as I cannot tell him the exact amount of money- he WILL freak out.  Today alone cost me $264! JJust hope he never asks to see the actual bills or come with!
> 
> There is a group on bunspace.com that collects money and helps out bunnies who need it with their vet bills (Bunnies in Need group). I always contribute what I can to them, so I wrote the "head bunny" and requested my case be considered.  I figure if I can get some bunny financial aide then the rest won't be such a shock for Andy to pay (he is still looking for a full time job- the economy is so bad and I was just informed by my school that I maxed out my loans for 2009- this is what I usually use to pay my vet bills!).  As of now I have charged it to my CC.  My mother offered to pay, however my grandma is in ICU and my mom has too much to worry about, so I'd hate to take advantage of that.  This is just bad timing with my flight costs, ebay prohibiting me from selling my LV and CL's- even my designer jeans!  I would sell all my expensive things in a heartbeat- they can always be replaced, but Bella never can!
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated- Monday is when the lab results should be in.
> 
> I'm going to try to sleep- I'm in a separate room than usual tonight so I can sleep by Bella on the ground. Thanks for listening, this is intensely stressful for me right now.  I have bonded quite a bit with Bella over the years and I think it is because she is more cuddly than all of my other 4...she has a very special place in my heart.  Having to worry about her mortality, along with my relationship, and $ is making me nuts!  I appreciate all the warmth and support.



So sorry to hear all this. Let me know if you need any help/further support. You have a lot going on right now and it doesn't sound like you have a lot of time/opportunities to really work through it at this point. Just stay strong, I'm sure something will work itself out. 

The airline I flew on was Westjet. They're a Canadian airline, unfortunately I don't think they fly across the US. You should definitely look into the policy that IF found. I am considering it for next time, as the flight attendants were pretty anal about making me keep him zipped in his carrier the whole time.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> update on Andy:...


You are doing great! Just tell him whatever he needs/wants to hear. The priority is getting the bunbun well.

You might have the rest of your life to train a boy, but a sick being is time-sensitive! 




bellapsyd said:


> There is a group on bunspace.com that collects money and helps out bunnies who need it with their vet bills (Bunnies in Need group). I always contribute what I can to them, so I wrote the "head bunny" and requested my case be considered...


Good for you! Maybe the management can put that link somewhere in the Animal section sticky.


----------



## em821

Those are great progress that you made Bella! You have done and handled everything so well! I can image all the stress you must be under with one thing and another. 
Critial care is so hard to feed! All of my bunnies hate it when I need to use it. Have you considered oxbow's alfafa pellets? It's used for baby, older or sick bunnies when they are having trouble to keep wt on. @ 4-5 years old, Bella is not old. But how she was treated before Andy rescued her could have done irreversible damage to her health.The ranges of blood work values are really to large to be useful unless compared to an exisiting one (as baseline). I'm hoping Bella's new blood work would show that she is ok or at least treatable issues. I don't have any other ideas to add that have not been said.  Good luck and stay strong! We are here whenever you need to talk! Love the portrait!


----------



## em821

OMG- love your hair and color! I thought of highlight my hair but just not sure how color would look on me! Poor Honey! How often does his teeth need to be trimmed?

Jelly- Evander's making great progress with exploring your place! Digging is his way of showing his stress with the change of environment! He'll adjust completely in no time!

IF- I'm taking all 3 to the vet this coming Sat. They will have their yearly exam and blood work done. And I'll ask their vet to have a good look at Oh-Oh's eye. I'm very nervous about it. Allegra died shortly after her operation to remove an abcess inside of her eye. I can only hope Oh-Oh's is not serious. I'm most attached to him!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no EM- I hope Oh- Oh is ok!!  It is so stressful having a sick bun, keep being positive Em! Bella has a baseline to compare to from mid August, so we shall see.

Jelly- I bet Evander is just thrilled he is back with you!


----------



## jellybebe

^I don't know anymore. When I was gone and when I first came back, he was very affectionate and would follow us around constantly. Towards the end of my trip home, he wasn't coming to cuddle as often. Now he won't come up to see us in bed, he stays at the foot of the bed. I think he's no longer worried that I've "abandoned" him!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly he is probably now in a routine and does not think you are leaving him or abandoned him like you said.  

Em- I am hoping oh oh is ok. Let us know how it goes. 

Bella.  I know you must be so frustrated and stressed. I am glad he understands she needs help but he really needs to realize that to care for any animals it may end up costing a lot of money and should not fight with you about it.  He should be happy you are helping. I hope they let you collect donations on bunspace. Have you heard anything?


----------



## pond23

*Jelly* - I've noticed from my experiences the last few years of moving with the bunnies that they tend to adapt to new environments faster than we expect them to. In some ways they are very delicate, and in others they are more resilient than we think. It sounds like Evander is acclimating to his new home. Also, I have hardwood floors in my place too, so I have put a lot of area rugs in the living room. It may look all cluttered (LOL!), but the bunnies love it since they're not slipping and sliding. 

*Em* - I am sending Oh-Oh positive thoughts!  Hopefully there is nothing seriously wrong with her. Please update us.

*Bella* - Your boyfriend should be very happy and proud that his girlfriend is so compassionate and caring. The hard part of confronting him is over with it. Focus most of your energy on Bella now. We are all here for you.


----------



## girlvintage

*stress!!* i'm in the process of cleaning up the xmas tree and binky climbed up some boxes of xmas decors when i wasn't looking and fell!! 

the boxes weren't stable at all and his fall was pretty bad.. now he's limping! i'm off to see the vet now.. what a way to start the new year!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> *Jelly* - I've noticed from my experiences the last few years of moving with the bunnies that they tend to adapt to new environments faster than we expect them to. In some ways they are very delicate, and in others they are more resilient than we think. It sounds like Evander is acclimating to his new home. Also, I have hardwood floors in my place too, so I have put a lot of area rugs in the living room. It may look all cluttered (LOL!), but the bunnies love it since they're not slipping and sliding.
> 
> *Em* - I am sending Oh-Oh positive thoughts!  Hopefully there is nothing seriously wrong with her. Please update us.
> 
> *Bella* - Your boyfriend should be very happy and proud that his girlfriend is so compassionate and caring. The hard part of confronting him is over with it. Focus most of your energy on Bella now. We are all here for you.


 

Pond - Luigi would love his big rug I put in his room in italy. He would run really fast and binky on it .  I think the rugs make them happy . When he was on the tile he would run fast and slide into the wall.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *stress!!* i'm in the process of cleaning up the xmas tree and binky climbed up some boxes of xmas decors when i wasn't looking and fell!!
> 
> the boxes weren't stable at all and his fall was pretty bad.. now he's limping! i'm off to see the vet now.. what a way to start the new year!!


 

oh no!!! I hope he did not break his little leg. Hoping he just strained it a bit and he will be ok in a few days.


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> *stress!!* i'm in the process of cleaning up the xmas tree and binky climbed up some boxes of xmas decors when i wasn't looking and fell!!
> 
> the boxes weren't stable at all and his fall was pretty bad.. now he's limping! i'm off to see the vet now.. what a way to start the new year!!



ACK! Poor little guy. Hope he's ok. Evander fell off the windowsill a few weeks ago and his paw seemed kind of hurt because he kept flicking it, but he was ok. 

IF - The rugs definitely make them happy! Evander binky'd on one last night! 

Em - I forgot to say that I hope Oh-Oh's eye is ok! Keep us updated!


----------



## bellapsyd

GV- update us on Binky!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

just came from the vet, binky was surprisingly a very good little bunny, i guess he was still pretty shocked from his fall....   

xrays came out clear, vet says it may be just a sprain but there still may be a hairline fracture on his left front leg, so we have to be extra careful for the next 24-48 hours! 

jelly - yes he keeps flicking his paw too!! every time he tries to walk it, he stops and flicks, the vet said the flicking might make the sprain worse!

..so now he's officially grounded for a whole day, cage time under observation, vet says if the limp is still there tom then we'll have to wrap his leg in a semi cast to prevent it from getting worse.. he's not happy at all, he's looking at me now in his cage with a very sad confused face probably wondering why he's locked inside!


----------



## bellapsyd

^awww!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Poor thing.  Lets hope it is a sprain. I always wonder how you were supposed to keep animals still when they hirt themselves like this. I guess just like you are doing in a small crate where they cannot move around much.


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> just came from the vet, binky was surprisingly a very good little bunny, i guess he was still pretty shocked from his fall....
> 
> xrays came out clear, vet says it may be just a sprain but there still may be a hairline fracture on his left front leg, so we have to be extra careful for the next 24-48 hours!


 
I hope Binky heals quickly *girlvintage*! I am always afraid that one of my bunnies is going to break his or her leg every time they jump or land weird. Keeping him from moving too much at this time sounds like the best thing to do.


----------



## girlvintage

Thanks for all the well wishes!...  ..binky took a nap soon after i locked him in, probably exhausted from all the fuss around him... then as soon as he woke he started rattling the bars of his cage with his teeth, and when i approached him, he would have his paws against the bars like a little innocent prisoner, it was a scene to break a mother's heart.. 

its hard to make him understand that i'm not punishing him.. agh.. i need to learn and give tough love and not fall for his sad faces..


----------



## caruava

I'm so sorry to hear that... Poor binky, honey and bella. I hope all the problems get sorted. With Binky I hope it is only a sprain. It was very good of you to take him straight to the vet the moment you realised. And omg I hope Honey's teeth are okay. I understand what you mean about the vet bills, some people just don't understand. As for Bella, I'm glad to hear that there is some good news. Hopefully the results come back soon. As others have said, we're all here for you.

Sending bunny kisses to all the buns out there!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes!...  ..binky took a nap soon after i locked him in, probably exhausted from all the fuss around him... then as soon as he woke he started rattling the bars of his cage with his teeth, and when i approached him, he would have his paws against the bars like a little innocent prisoner, it was a scene to break a mother's heart..
> 
> its hard to make him understand that i'm not punishing him.. agh.. i need to learn and give tough love and not fall for his sad faces..




So cute and sad! It's for his own good though. I hope it's just a sprain too.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww I hope Binky is okay and it's only a sprain!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Pond - Luigi would love his big rug I put in his room in italy. He would run really fast and binky on it .  I think the rugs make them happy . When he was on the tile he would run fast and slide into the wall.


Bunnies are so funny on slippery floor! Honey actually walks like a dog (kind of) on wooden floor because if he hops he slides. So he goes SOOOO slowly moving one leg at a time LOL it's so cute


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Pond - Luigi would love his big rug I put in his room in italy. He would run really fast and binky on it .  I think the rugs make them happy . When he was on the tile he would run fast and slide into the wall.



Binky loves the carpet too! I guess its bec of the traction they get and they can sink their claws in them.. each morning binky runs out to the living room bec its the only place with an area rug and he binkies over and over again from couch to rug to other couch like a pingpong, cute entertainment for breakfast..

But i guess no rug binkies for awhile til i know his leg is 100% ok..!


----------



## em821

Thanks everyone! I will post updates about Oh-Oh when I found out more. 
Girlvintage- I too hope that he just sprained his leg and would heal in a short time! We all know that sad and innocent looks that bunnies give! They would melt anyone's heart!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Is there anything that you can give Binky for pain? 

Maybe some wormwood, if the vet says it is OK? That is just the herb that aspirin is made from.


----------



## caruava

I hope Oh-Oh is okay... I love your new avatar *em*, I love it when bunnies groom each other. I was hoping for good new this morning, hope Binky gets well soon. Poor babies.


----------



## bellapsyd

i'll type more tomorrow (need to get to bed) BUT Bella doesn't seem to have cancer!  Her liver values are up and her white blood cells down.  The vet says either metabolic issue or viral.  She is on an herbal mix now for her immune system, etc.  2x a day for 4 weeks.  Then we see what happens.  She will be going in in 2 weeks for her second mite shot- hopefully she will have gained a little weight by then!


----------



## pond23

^^^ That's great news that cancer has been ruled out for *Bella*! We all have our fingers crossed for her!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> i'll type more tomorrow (need to get to bed) BUT Bella doesn't seem to have cancer!  Her liver values are up and her white blood cells down.  The vet says either metabolic issue or viral.  She is on an herbal mix now for her immune system, etc.  2x a day for 4 weeks.  Then we see what happens.  She will be going in in 2 weeks for her second mite shot- hopefully she will have gained a little weight by then!



thats fab news bellapsyd!! i'm so glad they've ruled that out!

binky seems ok now after getting some cage rest.. i let him walk around in a small area first and so far no limping and leg flicking.. i'm so paranoid about letting him run and jump around too soon..


----------



## ItalianFashion

Em - That is the cutest photo!

Bella- I am so glad they ruled that out. Thats probably one of the worst things so makes me hopeful they can fix it. 


GV- Great news! I would keep him in there a few more days and keep testing it out like today.  

Luigi bit the &*&^* out of me today. I picked him up and had him in my lap to cut his nails .  He was so angry and started biting my arm and digging me. I got the front and back paw of the left side done. He then managed to jump down and I picked him up again and he bit so hard. I was wearing jeans but there is still a red bruise the size of a dime.  I will wait a few days for the other side. He is getting more fiesty with me the older he gets.


----------



## omgblonde

BELLA - Yay I'm glad cancer seems to have been ruled out!! I hope she gains a little weight by the next appt too!

GV - I'm glad Binkys leg seems to be better too!

IF - OMG! Ouch!! Honey's only ever nipped me and THAT hurt so you must of been in so much pain! Naughty Luigi! I need to trim Honey's nails soon, ugh he hates it too.

Omg, I am in so much pain right now. I was curling my hair earlier and dropped the tongs (at 200 degrees no less!!) on to my chest! Now I have a huge red burn & a blister in the middle of it  ouch!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> Bella doesn't seem to have cancer!


This is great news! Whatever it is, I hope it will respond swiftly to treatment, and she will soon be hopping around exhibiting gratuitous and excessive cuteness levels, nagging you for a photo shoot!


----------



## girlvintage

*IF and OMG *-- oh my! major bruises on you two! I hope you guys are ok? 

* IF *- binky hates nail clipping too and tries to tear my face off each time, so i wrap him in a heavy towel and stick out one paw at a time to prevent him from hurting me, he still stuggles each time i start wrapping him in a bunny burrito, but now he struggles less, i guess he's learned.. it might work for luigi!  

*OMG -* OOOUUUCCHH!!


----------



## caruava

*Omg*, **** you poor thing... Make sure you put heaps of aloe vera or the like on it. You poor thing...

And *IF*, bad Luigi! What a tantrum shower. I hope he settles down. Does that only happen when you cut his nails?

*Bella* I'm so glad to hear that cancer is ruled out.


----------



## em821

Yay it's not cancer! Hopefully *Bella* will be able to maintain her wt soon!

Great news *GV!*

Thanks *Kav & IF!* Usually it's Oh-Oh (black) grooms Petunia. The reverse is not as often. Whenever Petinia sees him, she poke her head under his mouth demands for grooming! I think that's why he runs to the basement during the day to get away from her and to have some quiet time!

*IF*- I think I hate nail cutting time more than my bunnies! Oh-Oh would not bit me but Petunia is just like how you described Luigi! I try not to cut their nails by myself anymore. I usually ask my DH to hold them and I clip!

*Omg*- Ouch! Blister on your chest! That's gotta be painful! Aloe works for my burns. Make sure you put planty on the burn!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> BELLA - Yay I'm glad cancer seems to have been ruled out!! I hope she gains a little weight by the next appt too!
> 
> GV - I'm glad Binkys leg seems to be better too!
> 
> IF - OMG! Ouch!! Honey's only ever nipped me and THAT hurt so you must of been in so much pain! Naughty Luigi! I need to trim Honey's nails soon, ugh he hates it too.
> 
> Omg, I am in so much pain right now. I was curling my hair earlier and dropped the tongs (at 200 degrees no less!!) on to my chest! Now I have a huge red burn & a blister in the middle of it  ouch!


 

 Flat irons and curling irons are so dangerous and those burns hurt so bad! I am alwasy burning myself.  The aloe is good advice and try to just leave it alone and let it heal


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *IF and OMG *-- oh my! major bruises on you two! I hope you guys are ok?
> 
> *IF *- binky hates nail clipping too and tries to tear my face off each time, so i wrap him in a heavy towel and stick out one paw at a time to prevent him from hurting me, he still stuggles each time i start wrapping him in a bunny burrito, but now he struggles less, i guess he's learned.. it might work for luigi!
> 
> *OMG -* OOOUUUCCHH!!


 

good idea . I will try that for the other side I have left


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> *Omg*, **** you poor thing... Make sure you put heaps of aloe vera or the like on it. You poor thing...
> 
> And *IF*, bad Luigi! What a tantrum shower. I hope he settles down. Does that only happen when you cut his nails?
> 
> *Bella* I'm so glad to hear that cancer is ruled out.


 

Well he will nip sometimes when I pick him up or go to put him down.  If I pick him up in the living room or bathroom he always wants to get down. I think they are his favorite rooms. In other rooms he will sit with me.  He is just getting more dominant with me and is very spoiled. He thinks that if he digs me or nips he can get what he wants.  He treats me like he would another bunny. If I am in his way on the floor he nips my side, If I do not pet him enough he shoves his head under my hand and if that does not work he digs or bites. I know he loves me because he gets so excited to see me, honks at me and follows me around.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Yay it's not cancer! Hopefully *Bella* will be able to maintain her wt soon!
> 
> Great news *GV!*
> 
> Thanks *Kav & IF!* Usually it's Oh-Oh (black) grooms Petunia. The reverse is not as often. Whenever Petinia sees him, she poke her head under his mouth demands for grooming! I think that's why he runs to the basement during the day to get away from her and to have some quiet time!
> 
> *IF*- I think I hate nail cutting time more than my bunnies! Oh-Oh would not bit me but Petunia is just like how you described Luigi! I try not to cut their nails by myself anymore. I usually ask my DH to hold them and I clip!
> 
> *Omg*- Ouch! Blister on your chest! That's gotta be painful! Aloe works for my burns. Make sure you put planty on the burn!!!


 

I wish hubby was here to help.  Its so much easier when 2 people do it.


----------



## bellapsyd

it's so funny b/c I was JUST commenting that, the older Chester gets, the calmer he seems to be.  Well, I made that comment last night. BEFORE I had to wake up at 4AM to chase him around the living room and get him finally back into his room....at 6:15 AM!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Well he will nip sometimes when I pick him up or go to put him down.  If I pick him up in the living room or bathroom he always wants to get down. I think they are his favorite rooms. In other rooms he will sit with me.  He is just getting more dominant with me and is very spoiled. He thinks that if he digs me or nips he can get what he wants.  He treats me like he would another bunny. If I am in his way on the floor he nips my side, If I do not pet him enough he shoves his head under my hand and if that does not work he digs or bites. I know he loves me because he gets so excited to see me, honks at me and follows me around.




So cute. Evander gets off the bed when I do, and he demands food in the morning. He was following me around everywhere today! He's still keeping some pretty strange hours (sleeping a lot more than usual) but I figure he's still adjusting. 

Bella- so glad it's not cancer! 
IF-Evander absolutely HATES having his nails trimmed too. I also wrap him in a blanket because he will kick and I'm worried that he'll accidentally rip his own nail out with the force. 
Omg-you poor thing, that must hurt! Hopefully you put a cold compress on there and now just let the burn heal first, then you can start applying aloe after it blisters and starts to grow back.


----------



## bellapsyd

more detailed Bella update::
As of right now- it looks like she has either a metabolic problem or a virus.  Her liver values were elevated and her white blood cell count was low.  My vet mixed up a concotion of milk thistle, echinacea, some other herb, and dandelion root.  She is to be syringed 0.30 of this 2x a day for 4 weeks and then go back.  It is for her immune system. I'll actually be back there in 2 weeks (2nd mite shot) so hopefully I'll have some good news to report in 2 weeks (like she gained weight!)
Her WBC was 5700 mid august.  It is 2500 now!
Her liver values were 52 mid august now they are 84!
So, not sure of a dx yet, but making progress....


She is very active and she seems to like her herbal mix!  She just need to get FAT! Well, not fat...

** I know I am missing a lot of things being said on the thread (OMG and IF feel better soon!), sorry for all the looked over comments I would have usually responded to.  Just hectic here.  The resident at my site has made it her personal mission to make my life miserable again as of yesterday. I've just been coming home, giving Bella her meds and critical care, and passing out!


----------



## caruava

Thanks for the update *bella*, I'm glad to hear she's getting the care she needs. Lucky that she likes the herbal mix. Hopefully you have good news to report in 2 weeks.

Great is this the same bit*h at site again??! 
Try not to let it get to you whoever it is. People like that just don't have better things to do. The way I see it, imo people like that are not happy with themselves and their own lives to start off with so they take it out on others. Try and get some rest and not overwork yourself. And most importantly keep the fluids up and eat well! 

Shadow's nails need clipping soon as well. I don't think I could do it on my own unless he had an unlimited supply of carrot to eat (which is not going to happen). I usually just get the bf to hold him.

*Jelly* Shadow has weird sleeping patterns as well. I'm on annual leave at the moment. When I'm working I'm usually out 7 to 7 so I figure Shadow sleeps most then. 
Cos I'm on leave he's been out and about all day when I'm home. So I came back yesterday afternoon and he was sleeping up the top of his condo in his favourite spot. 

He was sprawled out like a dog. I've never seen him like that. His head was back, legs sprawled out, how do I put it... he looked like roadkill basically.
Normally when I come home he hears me and he will be up. But when I came back and opened the door of the condo he still lay there. I spoke to him softly and he still didn't stir. Touched him and nothing.

Called for the boyfriend who was in the living room and by this point I almost burst into tears. I thought Shadow was dead or something, or really sick. At this point Shadow came too, he must have been so sleepy. I know it was stupid of me but it really gave me a scare.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i've been scared before too by heavy sleeping!!!

good nite my lovely ladies

I am SO glad to have found others who love bunnies the same way I do.....


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella, Thats amazing she likes the herbal mix. Thats good you do not have to struggle to give it to her. Try to get some rest. You have so much going on and I am sure you are exhausted.

Kav, OMG doesn't that make your heart stop for a second when you see that. I have almost cried too. My mind started racing like what am I going to do. 

Jelly, Is he jumping on and off the bed now?


----------



## pond23

I'm so relieved to hear that I'm not the only person who momentarily freaks out when her bunny is in extremely deep sleep. Bunn Bunn makes me scared every once in a while because it is very difficult to wake her up. My whole body goes numb for a couple of seconds until she moves and I know that she's okay.


----------



## girlvintage

^^ what an adorable avatar!!! is that a little red knitted sweater? brings out his eyes..


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> I know he loves me because he gets so excited to see me, honks at me and follows me around.



thats so cute that he honks when he sees you! i have never heard binky honk at me, or maybe he used to but it was more of a deep heavy breathing when he would run in circles around me.. then when i had him fixed he eventually stopped, now he mostly grunts when he's pissed or whenever i lay him on his back on my lap, he super hates that!....


----------



## caruava

Love the new avatar of binky! How cute! I also love yours *pond!* That is so cute! What long ears!

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who freaked out at a bunny in deep sleep. I got so scared, I teared up instantly. At least now I know!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> She is very active and she seems to like her herbal mix!  She just need to get FAT! Well, not fat...
> The resident at my site has made it her personal mission to make my life miserable again as of yesterday. I've just been coming home, giving Bella her meds and critical care, and passing out!



thats great to here about bella!.. i'm wishing her a full recovery soon!.. so who's this resident at your site? can you elaborate a bit as i may have missed this story in the past but it sounds too juicy to pass now, LOL.. unless you're too stressed to talk about it then its all good!

*kav* - thanks! he was giving me a goodnight kiss!


----------



## caruava

Awww...


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> He was sprawled out like a dog. I've never seen him like that. His head was back, legs sprawled out, how do I put it... he looked like roadkill basically.
> Normally when I come home he hears me and he will be up. But when I came back and opened the door of the condo he still lay there. I spoke to him softly and he still didn't stir. Touched him and nothing..



i just read this post..  OMYGOD that is sooo freaky! no, binky has so far not given me that heart attack!.. hmmm..


----------



## caruava

By the way, you may have posted this somewhere but how old is Binky? By the way you have fantastic skin from your avatar!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> By the way, you may have posted this somewhere but how old is Binky? By the way you have fantastic skin from your avatar!



Aw thanks *Kav*!  i'm obsessed with moisturizer.. i'm so afraid of wrinkles, hehe.. but ya people are always shocked when they find out my real age!  

Binky's already 4yrs old 

How old is Shadow? is he a mini lop? bec he seems to be just as big as binky who's a netherland dwarf mix..


----------



## caruava

Shadow is only a baby. He'll be a year old in February and yup he's a mini lop. Binky is a big boy! 4 years old! Shadow is 1.5kg and he has been for a couple of months. I think he's stopped growing. Binky looks to be the same size as well.


----------



## girlvintage

yup binky's also 1.5kg! although i think the vet's scale lies.. he seems so much heavier and chunkier..  LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks for the update *bella*, I'm glad to hear she's getting the care she needs. Lucky that she likes the herbal mix. Hopefully you have good news to report in 2 weeks.
> 
> Great is this the same bit*h at site again??!
> Try not to let it get to you whoever it is. People like that just don't have better things to do. The way I see it, imo people like that are not happy with themselves and their own lives to start off with so they take it out on others. Try and get some rest and not overwork yourself. And most importantly keep the fluids up and eat well!
> 
> Shadow's nails need clipping soon as well. I don't think I could do it on my own unless he had an unlimited supply of carrot to eat (which is not going to happen). I usually just get the bf to hold him.
> 
> *Jelly* Shadow has weird sleeping patterns as well. I'm on annual leave at the moment. When I'm working I'm usually out 7 to 7 so I figure Shadow sleeps most then.
> Cos I'm on leave he's been out and about all day when I'm home. So I came back yesterday afternoon and he was sleeping up the top of his condo in his favourite spot.
> 
> He was sprawled out like a dog. I've never seen him like that. His head was back, legs sprawled out, how do I put it... he looked like roadkill basically.
> Normally when I come home he hears me and he will be up. But when I came back and opened the door of the condo he still lay there. I spoke to him softly and he still didn't stir. Touched him and nothing.
> 
> Called for the boyfriend who was in the living room and by this point I almost burst into tears. I thought Shadow was dead or something, or really sick. At this point Shadow came too, he must have been so sleepy. I know it was stupid of me but it really gave me a scare.



Ha ha that happened once with Evander. He was sleeping in his condo but he was so still that I thought for a minute that he was dead. Normally he wakes up to light sounds too, but not this time! It was pretty funny actually. 

I woke up too early again today and Evander followed me out of bed, as usual. I guess he's really hungry in the mornings. He's been staying out of the bedroom for longer now, I guess he's feeling more adjusted. 

Bella - interesting mix. It almost sounds like a homeopathic remedy 

IF - yes he's jumping on and off the bed constantly. It's really funny to think about a bunny doing this but we know how they are!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey went to the vets for a check up today.. he needs his teeth surgery done again so he's going in on friday! Poor little bunny.

Omg I feel so bad for some bunnies right now.. we're experiencing a realllllllly cold streak (-9!!!) & my mums friends bunny is an outdoor bunny & his water bottle keeps freezing like 3x a day.. the poor little thing must be SO cold out there! I'm freezing INSIDE the house!


----------



## pond23

Thank you *Kav* and *girlvintage*!

I love everyone's new avatars!

*Kav* - Your Chanel pearl necklace is so beautiful and elegant!

*girlvintage* - Binky looks so cute and precious kissing you! That photo makes my heart melt!

My Puff Puff is the heaviest out of the 3 bunnies, and she weighs at least 6.5. lbs! She is a Holland Lop, and she was supposed to be 3-4 lbs. Her mama was only 3 lbs. We give her the same amount of food and exercise as we do the other bunnies. I don't know if she has a slow metabolism or if it is something else. The other 2 bunnies are Mini Lops, a larger breed on average, and they weigh only about 4.75 - 5 lbs each.


----------



## jellybebe

^Pond I forgot to tell you how cute your avatar is! 

Hee hee Evander let me examine his eye with an opthalmoscope! His pupils are massive so he is a good "patient"!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> Thank you *Kav* and *girlvintage*!
> 
> My Puff Puff is the heaviest out of the 3 bunnies, and she weighs at least 6.5. lbs! She is a Holland Lop, and she was supposed to be 3-4 lbs. Her mama was only 3 lbs. We give her the same amount of food and exercise as we do the other bunnies. I don't know if she has a slow metabolism or if it is something else. The other 2 bunnies are Mini Lops, a larger breed on average, and they weigh only about 4.75 - 5 lbs each.



..its so fitting then that you named her PUFF PUFF!
i always wanted a lop bunny bec i've read that they are generally more affectionate than regular ones, is that true? as binky grew up his left ear has gone lazier than the right, its down most of the time, so i guess now i have a half lop?!

*OMG* - oh no the poor thing, i can just imagine how much the outdoor bunnies are suffering now.. i think their owners should at least sit out in the cold with their bunnies so they'll realize how bad it is outside!

binky's leg seems to be all better now.. while changing his litter box today he managed to escape the small room he's in.. i found him on the living room rug and he made a really high twisty binky in the air! like saying YAY i'm healed! it was so cute!


----------



## pond23

Thank you *Jelly*! It's wonderful to hear that Evander is adjusting to your new place. The little cutie is making himself right at home! 

LOL *girlvintage*! Yeah, the name "Puff Puff" is very fitting for my little chubster.  I have found Mini Lops and Holland Lops to be very affectionate on average. All 3 of them give lickies and love to snuggle on my lap to varying degrees. Yum Yum is exceptionally warm and affectionate. He is just like a little puppy. He is constantly licking our faces and hands. Before I had these bunnies, I thought that only cats and dogs made affectionate pets. Boy was I wrong!
I love the fact that Binky has one lazy ear! That must look so adorable! And, that's great that his leg is healing! Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## ItalianFashion

*OMG*  Do they put honey to sleep? That always worries me with small animals.  You are right bunnies should not be in the cold. I can imagine they are freezing if the water bottle is. Does he have blankets or a house in his hutch? Could they bring him in for a few days?

*Pond* I love the avatar pic! the ears look extra long .   That is great that all of them are so sweet. They really have so much more personality than you would think.

*GV* I think the lops are usually sweet. When I have went to different pet stores the one that were agressive were usually different breeds.  I remember a rex that bit me and one that was big with the ears that stick up was really nasty.  He bit through my skin and I had teeth impressions in my hand.  I also remember a flemish giant that would really get angry when you messed around in his cage.  

Jelly, Evander must trust you to let him do that haha


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Honey went to the vets for a check up today.. he needs his teeth surgery done again so he's going in on friday! Poor little bunny.
> 
> Omg I feel so bad for some bunnies right now.. we're experiencing a realllllllly cold streak (-9!!!) & my mums friends bunny is an outdoor bunny & his water bottle keeps freezing like 3x a day.. the poor little thing must be SO cold out there! I'm freezing INSIDE the house!



Poor baby! What do they have to do?

Can't your mum's friend bring the bunny inside the house? The poor thing must be freezing. -9 is cold!


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> Thank you *Kav* and *girlvintage*!
> 
> I love everyone's new avatars!
> 
> *Kav* - Your Chanel pearl necklace is so beautiful and elegant!
> 
> *girlvintage* - Binky looks so cute and precious kissing you! That photo makes my heart melt!
> 
> My Puff Puff is the heaviest out of the 3 bunnies, and she weighs at least 6.5. lbs! She is a Holland Lop, and she was supposed to be 3-4 lbs. Her mama was only 3 lbs. We give her the same amount of food and exercise as we do the other bunnies. I don't know if she has a slow metabolism or if it is something else. The other 2 bunnies are Mini Lops, a larger breed on average, and they weigh only about 4.75 - 5 lbs each.



Whoa that's almost 3 kilos! Thanks I love your avatar too! Is that puff puff as a baby?


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> ..its so fitting then that you named her PUFF PUFF!
> i always wanted a lop bunny bec i've read that they are generally more affectionate than regular ones, is that true? as binky grew up his left ear has gone lazier than the right, its down most of the time, so i guess now i have a half lop?!
> 
> *OMG* - oh no the poor thing, i can just imagine how much the outdoor bunnies are suffering now.. i think their owners should at least sit out in the cold with their bunnies so they'll realize how bad it is outside!
> 
> binky's leg seems to be all better now.. while changing his litter box today he managed to escape the small room he's in.. i found him on the living room rug and he made a really high twisty binky in the air! like saying YAY i'm healed! it was so cute!



He better be careful the cheeky little thing...

Well that's why I went with a mini lop this time. I think they call mini lop something else in the states. I did a bit of research and spoke to some breeders, breeders with different kinds of bunnies. The lady I got shadow from had 4 types: rex rabbits, dutch, mini lops and netherland dwarfs (Evander!). I was tossing up between the lop and netherland dwarf.

She said the lops were the most affectionate. As lovely as the nethies were they could get a bit flightly at times, from her experience anyway. She said the lops were generally more mellow, carmer and more laid back so to speak.


----------



## ItalianFashion

binky's leg seems to be all better now.. while changing his litter box today he managed to escape the small room he's in.. i found him on the living room rug and he made a really high twisty binky in the air! like saying YAY i'm healed! it was so cute!

*I missed this GV*

*So glad he feels better and it is not broken. He must have been so happy not to be in the carrier.  *


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm feeling like I need a valentine bunny avatar too now....


----------



## pond23

Thank you *ItalianFashion*! Your beautiful new Valentine's Day-themed avatar has inspired me to also come up with similar photos. The red and purple colors look so beautiful together, and Signor Luigi looks so pretty with his ribbons. LOL!

Thanks *kavnadoo*! My new avatar is actually a photo of Yum Yum when he was a baby. My mom had kept one of my Cabbage Patch dolls from my childhood as a memento, and so I took the little red baseball cap off of it and modeled it on all of the bunnies.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> Thank you *ItalianFashion*! Your beautiful new Valentine's Day-themed avatar has inspired me to also come up with similar photos. The red and purple colors look so beautiful together, and Signor Luigi looks so pretty with his ribbons. LOL!
> 
> Thanks *kavnadoo*! My new avatar is actually a photo of Yum Yum when he was a baby. My mom had kept one of my Cabbage Patch dolls from my childhood as a memento, and so I took the little red baseball cap off of it and modeled it on all of the bunnies.


 

Thank you! Guess where I found the stuffed heart lol.  In the dollar bins at our favorite bunny clothes place. I save all my gucci ribbons for him .  I remember cabbage patch and my parents and my cousins parents having to wait in lines and fight to get us one at christmas.


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah they put Honey to sleep to do it! I always get so scared, but I think the vet we saw yesterday was the actual one who does his procedures and she was saying how well he did under anasthetic last time!

I've just realised I still have a Christmas sig hahah.. I'll need to fix up a Valentines one too!


----------



## savvysgirl

*kavnadoo* - Congrats on finishing Shadow's condo! Looks like great fun!!

Lucie and Lacey would like to know if you would like to build them one too please


----------



## caruava

AARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!! They are so freaking cute!!!! So nice to hear from you, it's been a while. Which is which again? The brown one looks so sweet in that photo! Are they mini lops as well? Fully grown?

Oh and thanks! Shadow loves his new condo. Well you can tell Lucie and Lacey that I won't build them one (took me forever) but they are welcome to come visit and play if they ever come visit Australia!


----------



## girlvintage

Oh my gosh, what gorgeous cutiiiies!!!


----------



## omgblonde

omgggg i want to squeeze them!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

They are so cute! Are they babies?


----------



## bellapsyd

ohmygosh- the cuteness factor in this thread is overwhelming right now!!!!

Ladies, Sunday I am off to Florida for a WEEK of interviews!  I'll have a lot of downtime, but I'll be by myself!!  Anyone know of any good shopping or things I should do while by myself in West Palm Beach??

(My parents are resuming care over Bella for that week.  She is in good hands- my mom takes care of raffie and his special needs daily).  BTW- my dad mixed critical care with mushed up pellets and Bella ate it willingly!!  And *Jelly* my vet does homeopathic and "allopathic" work.  I am trusting him, but it stresses me as I tend to be a "modern medicine" person- so I hope that his choice to do this for Bella currently is ok, rather than keep testing for an exact dx!


----------



## pond23

savvysgirl said:


> *kavnadoo* - Congrats on finishing Shadow's condo! Looks like great fun!!
> 
> Lucie and Lacey would like to know if you would like to build them one too please


 
^^^ Lucie and Lacey are too freakin' cute! What a sweet picture!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> (My parents are resuming care over Bella for that week.  She is in good hands- my mom takes care of raffie and his special needs daily).  BTW- my dad mixed critical care with mushed up pellets and Bella ate it willingly!!  And *Jelly* my vet does homeopathic and "allopathic" work.  I am trusting him, but it stresses me as I tend to be a "modern medicine" person- so I hope that his choice to do this for Bella currently is ok, rather than keep testing for an exact dx!



I'm so glad bella has so many caring hands around her now! specially the part about your dad mixing up the food for her, that is so sweet! i'm sure bella will be a few kgs heavier when you get back from your trip! have a good one!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ohmygosh- the cuteness factor in this thread is overwhelming right now!!!!
> 
> Ladies, Sunday I am off to Florida for a WEEK of interviews!  I'll have a lot of downtime, but I'll be by myself!!  Anyone know of any good shopping or things I should do while by myself in West Palm Beach??
> 
> (My parents are resuming care over Bella for that week.  She is in good hands- my mom takes care of raffie and his special needs daily).  BTW- my dad mixed critical care with mushed up pellets and Bella ate it willingly!!  And *Jelly* my vet does homeopathic and "allopathic" work.  I am trusting him, but it stresses me as I tend to be a "modern medicine" person- so I hope that his choice to do this for Bella currently is ok, rather than keep testing for an exact dx!



That's great to hear. Sounds like she is getting better care than some of us humans! All the best for the interviews *bella*!


----------



## omgblonde

Good luck with the interviews Bella!!

I just dropped Honey off to have his teeth done.. I miss him already lol! It was so funny in the vets, the nurse was looking @ his stats and was like 'omg that IS a big bunny.. can I take him out to see how big he is?! I'm curious!' so i brought Honey out & she was like wow! LOL then she had to weigh him to fill in the forms & stuff & he is 3.2kg/7lbs!!! I was shocked LOL I thought he was about 5lbs maybe 6 max.. he's not fat either just a giant! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

savvysgirl said:


> *kavnadoo* - Congrats on finishing Shadow's condo! Looks like great fun!!
> 
> Lucie and Lacey would like to know if you would like to build them one too please



Sooo cute! At first I could only see one bunny, then I realized there were two little cuties!

Omg hope Honey is ok and his teeth are all better!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is home!! He's so cute hopping around in a little confused dizzy circle! I've set up a recooperation area next to me with pillows & blankets & he's resting there now! Awwwwwww!

My dad is annoying me though he was asking how much it cost (£100) and is going nuts! He's like 'I don't see why you want to spend that much on it, what a waste of money' rah rah rahhhhhhh.. ugh whateverrr it's come out of MY bank not yours so shhhh!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Glad honeys ok. They are so wobbly after the gas. I know people just do not get spending money on small animals. I get so tired of hearing that


----------



## caruava

savvysgirl said:


> *kavnadoo* - Congrats on finishing Shadow's condo! Looks like great fun!!
> 
> Lucie and Lacey would like to know if you would like to build them one too please



So cute... Just had to look at this again...


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Good luck with the interviews Bella!!
> 
> I just dropped Honey off to have his teeth done.. I miss him already lol! It was so funny in the vets, the nurse was looking @ his stats and was like 'omg that IS a big bunny.. can I take him out to see how big he is?! I'm curious!' so i brought Honey out & she was like wow! LOL then she had to weigh him to fill in the forms & stuff & he is 3.2kg/7lbs!!! I was shocked LOL I thought he was about 5lbs maybe 6 max.. he's not fat either just a giant! LOL



3.2kg! That's double Shadow and Shadow is heavy enough as it is! Agree he's not fat, he is definitely not overweight at all. He's just a bigger bunny.

When do you get to pick Honey up? Will he need to be on anything special after the surgery?

OOPS. Just saw your post. So honey is already home. At least your dad is just complaining/nagging about it. I know some people who would just step in and not let their kids even pay for it cos they thought it was a huge waste of money. Honey's so lucky that you love him so much!


----------



## bellapsyd

made my last big purchases before ... stopped into LV to buy the rose pop vernis key holder (bigger one) and bought the gold metallic Uggs downtown at the Chicago Ugg store today!

off to play with Bella!


----------



## pond23

^^^ Ooh, I can't wait to see the new Louis Vuitton Vernis colors! The Rose Pop looks gorgeous in photos! Give *Bella* many kisses on my behalf!

*omgblonde* - I'm so glad that Honey's teeth filing went along well! My little Puff Puff weighs more than I thought she did too. We don't indulge her sweet tooth often and we give her plenty of exercise, yet she has still grown to be 6.5 lbs.


----------



## ItalianFashion

you guys have some huge bunnies!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> made my last big purchases before ... stopped into LV to buy the rose pop vernis key holder (bigger one) and bought the gold metallic Uggs downtown at the Chicago Ugg store today!
> 
> off to play with Bella!



Ooh lucky you! I'm dying to see the rose pop IRL! I want an agenda or maybe a cles. I've never seen the gold Uggs, only the silver. I want a short gray pair. It gets so gross here in the winter though, with the salt and snow, that Uggs really get ruined. I had to buy my first pair of real snow boots.

Just saw the movie "Marley and Me". I really shouldn't have! It was waaaaaay too sad. I hate it when animals get sick/die! I get way too emotional. They really laid it on thick too.


----------



## em821

Sorry I missed lots posts! This thread is posting so quick!

*Savvysgirl*- they are sooooo cute!!!! I wish I could hold them!!!

*OMG*- I'm so glad that Honey is well and back home! 

*Bella*- good luck with your interview! Try to also have some relaxing time in Florida! Awe! I really like the new rose pop! I need to get something in that color!  

Haha! My two wt in at 7lb4oz that's Oh-Oh and Petunia is at 9lb6oz!!! They are humongous!!!


----------



## em821

*Jelly*- oh no! I hate movies that has dying animals! I think I get much more upset when I see animal dies than human! I thought that movie is supposed to be cute and talk about Marley? I don't think I would go see it now!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I'm the same way.  I already know I won't be seeing that movie!  OMG- so glad Honey is doing ok!!!


Thanks for the good luck wishes guys!!!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Sorry I missed lots posts! This thread is posting so quick!
> 
> *Savvysgirl*- they are sooooo cute!!!! I wish I could hold them!!!
> 
> *OMG*- I'm so glad that Honey is well and back home!
> 
> *Bella*- good luck with your interview! Try to also have some relaxing time in Florida! Awe! I really like the new rose pop! I need to get something in that color!
> 
> Haha! My two wt in at 7lb4oz that's Oh-Oh and Petunia is at 9lb6oz!!! They are humongous!!!



WHOA over 9 pounds! Then again I remember you posting photos from a picnic a while back and they did look to be that weight. They're big (not overweight ) bunnies!


----------



## girlvintage

*Jelly* - i so agree how fast this thread goes, i don't log on for two days and wow!! 

*Bella* - good luck with your interviews!!

*OMG* - aw i'm glad honey's home! 7lbs is huge! LOL!

*IF* - how heavy is Luigi? in his thumping video he looks pretty big too!

Binky's vet just gave his leg a clean bill of health! yay!

i just sent out my RAOK package yesterday!! they said it should reach the destination in 2-3 weeks...

i'm now at a bed&breakfast with my honey for the entire weekend for our 8th year anniversary.. found out the place had wifi so i couldn't help it anymore, had to log on to the net and log off from all the romance for a few minutes.. LOL!


----------



## caruava

WOW 8 years! Congrats! Is this wedding anniversary or of you being together? Either way it's still a long time. Is your healthy Binky with you or is he being babysitted?


----------



## girlvintage

^^ no we're not married yet, but hopefully very soon as my mother is begging for some grandkids! LOL! been together since college and now saving up for the wedding..! 

binky is being babysat, but i awfully miss him! there's a cute flowery garden here with a wall only two feet high, overlooking hilltops, and i keep thinking it would've been perfect for him to run in!


----------



## em821

Updates on Oh-Oh's eyes:

Everybody (2 bunnies and a bird) got their yearly exam this morning!!!

Oh-Oh got his eyes checked! The spot I'm seeing is called "synchia" (sp?), which is typical of bunnies his age. The spots are actually in both eyes (not just his left eye) at the exact same position!!! This condition is confirmed, the cause is scarring due to older age (lost of reflex).

Both Oh-Oh & Petunia have "lenticular sclerosis" (not sure the spelling of this term either). It's the blue-ish color reflected from their lens when light is shining into their eye (hardening of their lens), this condition occurs to rabbits over 5 years old. 

Sorry ladies, my vet explained those 2 terms very clearly during the app. but I don't fully remember all the details and don't want to post wrong info! I'll try to find out more about them!   Anyways, it's the best possible outcome! ln short, there's nothing to do, it's a natural thing as bunnies age  (Oh-Oh is 8.5 years old & Petunia is about his age as well)!

My bird has her blood work done today, I'll find out the results soon! At 80g of wt it's pretty scary to have her blood drawn!


----------



## pond23

Hey *Em*! I am relieved to hear that there is nothing seriously wrong with Oh-Oh's eyes! It is still tough to have our pets get older and to have age-related issues, but as long as there are no serious health issues, all is well.

It must have been a scary sight to see your tiny bird have her blood drawn! At least it is over with now, and we can hope for the best possible results!


----------



## bellapsyd

are their eye conditions effecting them at all?


----------



## em821

pond23 said:


> Hey *Em*! I am relieved to hear that there is nothing seriously wrong with Oh-Oh's eyes! It is still tough to have our pets get older and to have age-related issues, but as long as there are no serious health issues, all is well.
> 
> It must have been a scary sight to see your tiny bird have her blood drawn! At least it is over with now, and we can hope for the best possible results!



Thanks *Pond!* it is very hard to finally realize my buddies (=pets) are getting old, even they are doing well otherwise! we all (those of us on this thread) choose to share ourselves with small animals whom have shorter lives then us! All I can do is to continously give them non-stop love and care! 

It's as very scary to see Ollie (my bird) to have her blood drawn this morning! I just learned today birds can give up 10%wt to vol of their blood


----------



## em821

^Bella, at this stage, it does not affect Oh-Oh's vision nor cause him pain! (glaucoma is painfully, & bunnies would not let their cheekto to be touched if that's the cause) 
I will have to monintor the white spots don't spread all the way around his lens (ie more white spots),which  meant that the lens are scared all around and then the eye can not drain fluid thus cause a build up behind the lens) which would let to glaucoma! (I hope not!)


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Updates on Oh-Oh's eyes:
> 
> Everybody (2 bunnies and a bird) got their yearly exam this morning!!!
> 
> Oh-Oh got his eyes checked! The spot I'm seeing is called "synchia" (sp?), which is typical of bunnies his age. The spots are actually in both eyes (not just his left eye) at the exact same position!!! This condition is confirmed, the cause is scarring due to older age (lost of reflex).
> 
> Both Oh-Oh & Petunia have "lenticular sclerosis" (not sure the spelling of this term either). It's the blue-ish color reflected from their lens when light is shining into their eye (hardening of their lens), this condition occurs to rabbits over 5 years old.
> 
> Sorry ladies, my vet explained those 2 terms very clearly during the app. but I don't fully remember all the details and don't want to post wrong info! I'll try to find out more about them!   Anyways, it's the best possible outcome! ln short, there's nothing to do, it's a natural thing as bunnies age  (Oh-Oh is 8.5 years old & Petunia is about his age as well)!
> 
> My bird has her blood work done today, I'll find out the results soon! At 80g of wt it's pretty scary to have her blood drawn!



Glad to hear it's not pathological! Ooh you have a birdie too? What kind?


----------



## em821

Jelly- i have a female cockatiel! She loves my husband and squeaks at the bunnies!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have a cockatiel too!  And an African Grey, Lilac crowned Amazon Parrot, and sunconure.  I also have a toad


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *Jelly* - i so agree how fast this thread goes, i don't log on for two days and wow!!
> 
> *Bella* - good luck with your interviews!!
> 
> *OMG* - aw i'm glad honey's home! 7lbs is huge! LOL!
> 
> *IF* - how heavy is Luigi? in his thumping video he looks pretty big too!
> 
> Binky's vet just gave his leg a clean bill of health! yay!
> 
> i just sent out my RAOK package yesterday!! they said it should reach the destination in 2-3 weeks...
> 
> i'm now at a bed&breakfast with my honey for the entire weekend for our 8th year anniversary.. found out the place had wifi so i couldn't help it anymore, had to log on to the net and log off from all the romance for a few minutes.. LOL!


 

He is about 5-6 lbs I think last visit.  Congrats and have fun!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Updates on Oh-Oh's eyes:
> 
> Everybody (2 bunnies and a bird) got their yearly exam this morning!!!
> 
> Oh-Oh got his eyes checked! The spot I'm seeing is called "synchia" (sp?), which is typical of bunnies his age. The spots are actually in both eyes (not just his left eye) at the exact same position!!! This condition is confirmed, the cause is scarring due to older age (lost of reflex).
> 
> Both Oh-Oh & Petunia have "lenticular sclerosis" (not sure the spelling of this term either). It's the blue-ish color reflected from their lens when light is shining into their eye (hardening of their lens), this condition occurs to rabbits over 5 years old.
> 
> Sorry ladies, my vet explained those 2 terms very clearly during the app. but I don't fully remember all the details and don't want to post wrong info! I'll try to find out more about them! Anyways, it's the best possible outcome! ln short, there's nothing to do, it's a natural thing as bunnies age  (Oh-Oh is 8.5 years old & Petunia is about his age as well)!
> 
> My bird has her blood work done today, I'll find out the results soon! At 80g of wt it's pretty scary to have her blood drawn!


 

Glad its the best outcome. Will it cause problems later with them  seeing things?  I have always wondered how they draw blood from small animals. Where do they insert the needle?


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I have a cockatiel too! And an African Grey, Lilac crowned Amazon Parrot, and sunconure. I also have a toad


 

Wow you must stay busy with all of them!  Are these all at  your home or b/fs? Do they like the bunnies?


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I have a cockatiel too!  And an African Grey, Lilac crowned Amazon Parrot, and sunconure.  I also have a toad



Ha ha I didn't know about the toad! 

I ran out of veggies this morning and Evander is doing the bunny 500 in annoyance!


----------



## omgblonde

A toad?! omg awww! Can you pet it & stuff? LOL

Since you can't ask questions to yoru buddy on Elfster anymore..*DO YOU ALL HAVE BATHS? *lol!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

omgblonde said:


> A toad?! omg awww! Can you pet it & stuff? LOL
> 
> Since you can't ask questions to yoru buddy on Elfster anymore..*DO YOU ALL HAVE BATHS? *lol!


Of course you can pet toads! What fun a bath would be! You could float lily pads on the water! Splash-hop fun bath!

(But don't put any bubble bath or fragrance or products or even soap, because it might hurt your amphibian friend)


----------



## jellybebe

Yes, I love baths! The main requirement my new apartment had to have was a bathtub! 

My bf is freaking me out saying that there must be ghosts in this place because we keep having nightmares and Evander is doing weird things this morning. He's hiding behind the water heater and thumping!


----------



## girlvintage

*omg* - i only have a shower at my place.. sad.. 

*bella* - a toad?? thats just so cute! does he hop with the bunnies? 

*em* - it's really the most difficult when they start getting older.. 

i'm back from the hills, it was oh so romantic, i'll try uploading the sugar-filled photos soon! LOL!


----------



## bellapsyd

writing from Orlando Florida!   (it's somewhat boring to be on "vacation" alone!) Interview #1 at 8 AM EST.  I LOVE it here.  85 degrees F!  Back home in Chicago? 9 degrees F.  I laid at the pool all day in a bikini and was SWEATING.  Man do I love this weather.  I NEED to move!   oh- and my rental car is sporty!  fire engine red pontiac G6!

I have a bath OMG!!  (sorry about the elfster thing- too many changes in the beginning and it seems I messed something up!)

Jelly- they all live with me!!!  Chester was thumping over and over again the other night and staring at my door...when I turned on the light he didn't even blink...scared me- like there was soemthing on the other side!

My toad is a water toad- so no petting!  He was a "grow-a-tadpole" and has lived for 15 years!!!!!!  I take good care of my small pets!  Even though he is a toad, his name is "Froggy"

GV- post pics!!!!  I took a picture of me with my new rose pop vernis keyholder and my balenciaga sandstone ggh weekender to post- but I look horrid (suntan lotion greasy!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Yes, I love baths! The main requirement my new apartment had to have was a bathtub!
> 
> My bf is freaking me out saying that there must be ghosts in this place because we keep having nightmares and Evander is doing weird things this morning. He's hiding behind the water heater and thumping!


 

That is also the first thing I look for . I must have a good bath. My hubby picked out our apt in italy and it has a tiny bathtub.  I was upset with him lol. 

The video I have of luigi thumping was taken in our italy apt. We have often thought our place was haunted because of weird things happening in there.  He got freaked out like he saw something but nothing was there.  Some weird things have happened. One night my drawer was open on my dresser and it slammed shut for no reason.  Another night when hubby and I were asleep the bedroom door slammed shut. I tried to put those things out of my mind saying oh maybe a draft etc.

 Then one night while hubby was deployed my neighbor and I were online . The front door was shut and started jiggling back and forth making loud noises. It was like someone was on the outside pulling the door knob shaking the door. Then we heard noises from my spare bedroom that had the door shut. We have an armoire in there with wooden doors and it sqeaks when you open it. It sounded like the door was being opened and shut repeatedly . Both things went on for like an hour. We finally opened the door and did not see anything. We then checked our apartment windows and went outside to look at all the neighbors windows to see if any were opened causing drafts.   The apt building front door was shut and no windows open.  Scared us to death. A while after that neighbor was asleep in her apt and woke up and the guest bedroom chair was in the door to the room. She thought the cats did it and moved it back shut the guest bedroom door and went to sleep. When she woke up the chair was down the hall in the kitchen She said she has also had this dream of someone standing over her a women with long hair . 

I always sleep with one eye open since all of this and with all the lights on if hubby is not there.   We have even had guests at my apt and hers tell us that it feels scary there like they are being watched.  We did not even tell them about what happened.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> A toad?! omg awww! Can you pet it & stuff? LOL
> 
> Since you can't ask questions to yoru buddy on Elfster anymore..*DO YOU ALL HAVE BATHS? *lol!


 

yep i have one love them and luigi does also .


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> writing from Orlando Florida!  (it's somewhat boring to be on "vacation" alone!) Interview #1 at 8 AM EST. I LOVE it here. 85 degrees F! Back home in Chicago? 9 degrees F. I laid at the pool all day in a bikini and was SWEATING. Man do I love this weather. I NEED to move!  oh- and my rental car is sporty! fire engine red pontiac G6!
> 
> I have a bath OMG!! (sorry about the elfster thing- too many changes in the beginning and it seems I messed something up!)
> 
> Jelly- they all live with me!!! Chester was thumping over and over again the other night and staring at my door...when I turned on the light he didn't even blink...scared me- like there was soemthing on the other side!
> 
> My toad is a water toad- so no petting! He was a "grow-a-tadpole" and has lived for 15 years!!!!!! I take good care of my small pets! Even though he is a toad, his name is "Froggy"
> 
> GV- post pics!!!! I took a picture of me with my new rose pop vernis keyholder and my balenciaga sandstone ggh weekender to post- but I look horrid (suntan lotion greasy!)


 

Oh I love Florida. That is definitely a place I will live one day. I detest cold weateher and there it is warm most of the year. I could deal with the hurricanes.  Wow a grow a tadpole has lived this long.  I have no idea about the lifespan of frogs but never knew it was that long.   I caught a tadpole for a class science project when I was young. It was so neat to see them develop. He turned into a little tiny frog but then he got loose in the house and never saw him again.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ awww!


Scary stuff!  I must admit, I am a little freaked out right now.  My hotel is one of those with an outside door and I am on the bottom floor.  Plus it has a door into another room!  I am also grossed out- I found a hair on my sheets, a hair on my towel, and hair in the bathtub drain (and muddy looking footprints in front of the tub!).  Also, vanity light is burned out- how will I do my makeup for tomorrow? I didnt notice until now b/c I have not really been in my room all day....do I complain tomorrow?  I don't know what they will do?  I don't want cleaning services in here when I am not (bad experience getting things stolen and hotel staff not caring).  Anyways, creeped out to sleep alone.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ awww!
> 
> 
> Scary stuff! I must admit, I am a little freaked out right now. My hotel is one of those with an outside door and I am on the bottom floor. Plus it has a door into another room! I am also grossed out- I found a hair on my sheets, a hair on my towel, and hair in the bathtub drain (and muddy looking footprints in front of the tub!). Also, vanity light is burned out- how will I do my makeup for tomorrow? I didnt notice until now b/c I have not really been in my room all day....do I complain tomorrow? I don't know what they will do? I don't want cleaning services in here when I am not (bad experience getting things stolen and hotel staff not caring). Anyways, creeped out to sleep alone.


 
yuck! You may have to put on makeup near a window with a compact mirror . I would say something. That is just really gross.  Just keep the lights on to sleep 

Do you know anything about prada. I was calling my sa at saks and she asked if I wanted a prada weave tote in purple. She said it had 2 handles and a longer strap. The price was very cheap like 80% off so I said yes! Do you think its this one? http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NWT-PRADA-MA...-BAG-TOTE_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ350133276721


----------



## bellapsyd

not sure, but that is REALLY cute!

should I ask for money back, or what should I request?


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> not sure, but that is REALLY cute!
> 
> should I ask for money back, or what should I request?


 

I would ask for some money back. We had that happen once and they gave us a moderate discount.  This was at a hotel that was an extended stay type.  i forget what is was called now.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> yuck! You may have to put on makeup near a window with a compact mirror . I would say something. That is just really gross.  Just keep the lights on to sleep
> 
> Do you know anything about prada. I was calling my sa at saks and she asked if I wanted a prada weave tote in purple. She said it had 2 handles and a longer strap. The price was very cheap like 80% off so I said yes! Do you think its this one? http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NWT-PRADA-MA...-BAG-TOTE_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ350133276721



Can't wait to see your new Prada!

Waiting impatiently for my new YSL! I want to do a pic to show you all! I seriously have to cut down on the shopping, once again. I have to try and be satisfied for a while once I receive this new baby.

Bella I would tell them about the problems w/ the hotel room and ask for a discount. I've never been to Florida, but it sure seems nicer than it is here! It's freezing here!!!


----------



## girlvintage

i think my bedroom in the condo is haunted too!

..one night i woke up around 4am, then i was hearing a weird sound coming from my balcony, the sound if you guys can imagine was like a coin was being tossed on the floor for it to spin on itself, then a hand would press on it to stop the spinning? the odd thing is, my balcony is tiny so even if anyone was outside with a coin there wouldn't be space to play with it.. the balcony upstairs is too high for me to hear anything from my neighbors and when someone is there i never hear them from my room.. i forgot about the incident until a few weeks ago it happened again, i'm trying not to think about it too much bec i sleep alone in my room too!


----------



## lunette

Oh Bella, this sounds like such a stressful time for you.  You've probably figured it all out by now, but I've had lots of experiences like that, well, not being on the ground floor alone, but all the other stuff, and just asked them to fix it.  Especially the light, they should be able to get that fixed right away.  Just call them at the desk and let them know.  The other stuff should be worth at least a discount or free night or something, you'd think!  It's just hard to be away from home and alone at night, no matter how lovely the weather is, especially when you're interviewing and your future is up in the air and you don't even have your little friends with you for company...  too bad we don't have any bunny purse people there you could talk to or share a coffee with or shop with or something.

On a different note, I have some small good news for everyone, I found the storage cubes today!  After looking for a couple of years, yeah!  At Target... so off to build the cage thingie.  Will try to get photos to show, the cubes are chrome finish, they didn't have the white ones, and I thought the black would be somehow more obvious or cage like.  Anyway, i'm happy, but hope you get your groove back soon, Bella, I'm sure you'll rock the interview tomorrow!


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - OMG I would be so scared. I always let the tiniest little things freak me out & convince myself it's a ghost LOL

Bella - Wow I am SO jealous of the heat! It's been freezing cold here for so long now I can't stand it. Even in the summer it's not bikini weather! Good luck with the interviews! Hahahah at your toad being called Froggy!

IF - I remember you posting those stories in another thread on here. They freaked me out so bad! I would of hightailed it out of there ASAP

Bella - OMG when my friend & I were in Florida we stayed in a hotel with an outside door too. We were so scared. In the night if I woke up I never wanted to open my eyes incase I saw someone staring over me LOL

IF - Oooh I like that Prada!!

Lunette - Yay I'm glad you found the cubes!!


----------



## girlvintage

here're some photos of my anniversary weekend!..

"the 8 suites" bed and breakfast






our balcony view.. it was over-looking the mouth of a dormant volcano..





dinner at amoroma.. black truffle pizza





it was a perfect weekend!





..plus, because he knew i loved vintage bags, he got me a vintage dior bag that's arriving in a few days!


----------



## omgblonde

Wow the place looks beautiful. The view is STUNNING! You two look really cute together!


----------



## pond23

The balcony and the view of your hotel room are amazing *girlvintage*! Sounds like an incredible anniversary weekend! You and your boyfriend are such a cute pair!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

girlvintage, please go to the beauty section and post your entire skin care routine.


----------



## bellapsyd

GV- you are so adorable!  That view is AMAZING!!!!

Well, I complained to the front desk and they moved me....to a suite!  I wish I had complained last night!  I got no sleep. Around midnight my "neighbors" came knocking on my door and a drunk girl says "Lady are you in there?"....scared me awake!  Our connecting door didn't touch the ground so I could hear EVERYTHING!  I had to wake up at 6 AM to get ready, at first I felt bad blow drying my hair, but then I figured, "who cares? They kept me awake all night!"  I couldn't fall asleep and would wake up sporadically to them.  It was awful!  My interview went really well, however!!!  Next Monday I will be in Dallas/Ft. Worth and then Loma Linda, Ca.  Anyone around there?  I agree, Lunette, it would be fun if I could have met up with any bunny tPFers on my journies!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw I wish we could meet! That would be so fun! I'm glad to hear the interview went well, I'm sure several schools will be fighting over you! 

GV - love the pics! You guys are so cute and mmmm truffle pizza...


----------



## pond23

Happy to hear that your interview went well *Bella*! It's a good thing you spoke up about the horrid hotel room conditions! I'm really bad about complaining about hotel rooms. I once stayed in a room in Miami where it looked like the whole place had been hit by a hurricane. The hotel itself was really nice, but everything in my particular room was broken and/or dirty. I still kick myself for not having spoken up about it.


----------



## jellybebe

A new bag pic! I have totally fallen for YSL!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=643899&d=1231789738


----------



## pond23

Gorgeous bags *Jelly*! I have been eyeing YSL bags lately too! I really want a Muse Two! I'm just not sure on the color or the leather.


----------



## em821

*Bella-* Aw! 4 birds & a toad! I wish I could have that many but Im already feeling Im at my limit of ability to take care everyone. Are they going to be moving with you Im so glad that the hotel situation is solved and your interview went well! Im dreaming of warm weather too! It just snowed 6 this morning!

*IF-* The conditions dont affect their vision too much at this point. I think the vet withdraw blood from the side of Ollies neck. Since it was done in the back (not the exam room where we are at), I didnt actually get to see it. Love that Prada bag! Cant wait to see it when you get it!

*OMG- *I have a bath too! And I love it!

*Jelly, IF & GV * Thats so scary! When I lived alone, I always get jumpy when Oh-Oh would thump non stop for no reason! 

*GV-* What a fun weekend! The view is. You two look so sweet together!

*Jelly-* Love your new bags! They look really big!

I just bought a new stove (& thinking to replace fridge and dishwasher next!) so no bag purchase for a me for a little while as I promised DH!


----------



## bellapsyd

when/if I move Chester and Sarafina will be going with me.  If Andy moves too, then Bella will come as well.  The parrots are more my parents pets (willed to me), so they will stay.

*Wanted to get your input everyone:*

I interviewed at a site in IL that fits PERFECTLY with what I want to do in the future.  It is also a hard job to get (i.e., I should use this as my "in").  And I can live at home and save money still. Problem is, you work 50-60 wks with little pay and the attending is rather rude/mean.

I have interviewed in CA and FL so far.  I really want to move!  They are not my dream job and pay a little less, but everyone at these places has been so HAPPY at work!  The intern in IL looked MISERABLE.  Plus you only work your 40 hrs and never bring work home.

so, do I go for the smart career move training and risk being miserable everyday for a year or move to warm weather (which does effect my mood- I'm generally always happy if it is warm and sunny out, no matter what), get great generalist training where I love going to work, and just work harder to get my residency in a major hospital later on?  

Both jobs pay very little. IL pays 7000 more and I'd be at an advantage to live at home, not move, etc. But I would be working 10-20 more hours a week than I would be at FL.  Plus I will be on call- incl wknds. 12 days on, 2 days off.  In FL it is only 7 days, 2 days off no on call.


edit: love the bronze bag jelly!!!!


----------



## caruava

Hi ladies, haven't had a chance to read the last 3 pages in detail. Will do so later, need to go back to the office. The pictures look great *GV*! And I don't have a bath (my shoebox can't fit it), glad to hear Oh-Oh eyes will be okay and I will get to the rest later!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> when/if I move Chester and Sarafina will be going with me.  If Andy moves too, then Bella will come as well.  The parrots are more my parents pets (willed to me), so they will stay.
> 
> *Wanted to get your input everyone:*
> 
> I interviewed at a site in IL that fits PERFECTLY with what I want to do in the future.  It is also a hard job to get (i.e., I should use this as my "in").  And I can live at home and save money still. Problem is, you work 50-60 wks with little pay and the attending is rather rude/mean.
> 
> I have interviewed in CA and FL so far.  I really want to move!  They are not my dream job and pay a little less, but everyone at these places has been so HAPPY at work!  The intern in IL looked MISERABLE.  Plus you only work your 40 hrs and never bring work home.
> 
> so, do I go for the smart career move training and risk being miserable everyday for a year or move to warm weather (which does effect my mood- I'm generally always happy if it is warm and sunny out, no matter what), get great generalist training where I love going to work, and just work harder to get my residency in a major hospital later on?
> 
> Both jobs pay very little. IL pays 7000 more and I'd be at an advantage to live at home, not move, etc. But I would be working 10-20 more hours a week than I would be at FL.  Plus I will be on call- incl wknds. 12 days on, 2 days off.  In FL it is only 7 days, 2 days off no on call.
> 
> 
> edit: love the bronze bag jelly!!!!



Thanks! I'm in love!!!

I think your overall mental health is more important. Do something good for yourself, don't stay in IL just because you'll save $! Getting away for a year will be sooo nice, plus working with friendly people will make life so much better. Seriously. A year is too long to suffer just to make a bit more money. Besides, you would be so busy, you wouldn't have any opportunities to spend any of your hard-earned cash.


----------



## savvysgirl

I keep forgetting to come to bunnyland!! I am biased but arent they gorrrrrrgeous!!! I am so in love with Lucie! Lacey belongs to my SIL but we treat them the same etc etc

*Kavandoo* - Lucie & Lacey would LOVE to come to Australia to play with Shadow in his new home!!! Lacey is the brown one. She started off life as Lacey, then went to Harley and then back to Lacey! The vet couldnt make up his mind if she was a little girl or boy! Yes, they are mini lops.

* Italianfashion *- They are coming up to 4 1/2 months old now! 

*omgblonde *- I'm glad honey is all better now (i know i'm days too late!!!) but still glad he's all ok. Did you get any CL's in the end? 

*Girlvintage* - Your avatar is soooooo cute!!! Your bunny is beautiful. Lucie has just started to give me frequent kisses! 

*Bella* - Do whatever is going to make you happy. Don't be miserable .. esp in your line of work. What one is your heart saying? Or which one makes you feel happier when you talk/think about it?


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Gorgeous bags *Jelly*! I have been eyeing YSL bags lately too! I really want a Muse Two! I'm just not sure on the color or the leather.



Thanks Pond! I really like the look of the Muse 2 with almond leather. Let me see if I can find the post. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...t-group-photos-your-404522-3.html#post9295436

It's part of lxsc300's gorgeous collection.


----------



## girlvintage

*omg, pond, bella, jelly, em, kav* -- thanks guys!! it was a really fab weekend!!

*shimma* -- LOL! only two things to remember!: 
*oil-free* moisturizer with sunblock before putting on my make-up AND
*soap-free* facial foam to clean out the make-up after.. :okay:

*savvy *-- bunny kisses are the best! i also love when i'm woken up with whiskers in my face!!

*bella* -- take the job that will make you HAPPY! trust me, the hours wont seem so long.. and in the end of the day when you're looking at your watch bec you cant wait to leave your work, or bec you cant wait to go out with your co-workers, makes all the difference!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Girl Vintage- You both look so adorable together. Pizza looks yummy.  So sweet of him to get you a bag. 

Bella - I would probably move to the warm places. The nice weather and coworkers sound like the best choice. I could not be miserable even if I did save a lot of money. You will be making a lot one day and you can spend then.  You still have a few more left so I guess wait until all is done and pick where you would be happiest. 

Jelly - Your bags are nice!  The white will be perfect for spring and the bronze anytime. Love it. You have a great collection.  What do they use for the inside material on those bags?


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *omg, pond, bella, jelly, em, kav* -- thanks guys!! it was a really fab weekend!!
> 
> *shimma* -- LOL! only two things to remember!:
> *oil-free* moisturizer with sunblock before putting on my make-up AND
> *soap-free* facial foam to clean out the make-up after.. :okay:
> 
> *savvy *-- bunny kisses are the best! i also love when i'm woken up with whiskers in my face!!
> 
> *bella* -- take the job that will make you HAPPY! trust me, the hours wont seem so long.. and in the end of the day when you're looking at your watch bec you cant wait to leave your work, or bec you cant wait to go out with your co-workers, makes all the difference!


 

Your skin does look perfect! I used to tan a lot in the tanning beds so my skin has little freckles and is not as great in some areas. I have been using the lamer on my face and it really has helped a long with forgoing the tanning beds.


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Thanks Pond! I really like the look of the Muse 2 with almond leather. Let me see if I can find the post.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...t-group-photos-your-404522-3.html#post9295436
> 
> It's part of lxsc300's gorgeous collection.


 
That almond beige YSL Muse Two is gorgeous *jelly*! I need a beige handbag in my wardrobe!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

girlvintage said:


> ...only two things to remember!:
> *oil-free* moisturizer with sunblock before putting on my make-up AND
> *soap-free* facial foam to clean out the make-up after..


 must be genes then. Your skin is TDF!

I will check out the soap-free foam, I've been doing the oil-free sunblock since such a product was first introduced to the market.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Your skin does look perfect! I used to tan a lot in the tanning beds so my skin has little freckles and is not as great in some areas. I have been using the lamer on my face and it really has helped a long with forgoing the tanning beds.



wow thanks *shimma and IF*! i really didn't think my skin was _that_ great but now you're all making me blush!! LOL!

i used to be obsessed with getting a really dark tan back in college because we were always at the beach, but now i just go for a light sun-kissed glow when i get a chance to sun.. its not good to look too pale here in the philippines, everyone has to have that "i just came from the beach" look..!


----------



## girlvintage

ShimmaPuff said:


> must be genes then. Your skin is TDF!
> 
> I will check out the soap-free foam, I've been doing the oil-free sunblock since such a product was first introduced to the market.



i have a third to add: bunny kisses!! hehe.. the beta carotene will do wonders to your pores!! LOL!


----------



## bellapsyd

***** Will everyone please go to elfster and make sure your address is in there?  Some peoples are not in there- your buddy cannot mail your gift! **********


----------



## savvysgirl

girlvintage said:


> *savvy *-- bunny kisses are the best! i also love when i'm woken up with whiskers in my face!!



Awwwww, that's sooooooo cute!!


----------



## jellybebe

Speaking of skin, has anyone here tried the Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder? It's supposed to be able to take the place of a mineral foundation, and it contains real gold! I might try it when my BE runs out. 

Bunnies are sooo funny. Sometimes I wonder if they know how funny they are? I can tell they have a sense of humour, but I doubt they realize just how hilarious they are.


----------



## pond23

^^^ *Jelly*, I just ordered the Smashbox Halo in fair yesterday from Nordstrom.com yesterday! I have been hearing all of this great reviews about this powder foundation. It's a bit pricey, so I was hesitant at first, but they do give a good amount of product. I will give a review after it arrives!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I tried to update my new address in elfster and it said there is a glitch they are trying to fix and would not let me so not sure this can be added either.


----------



## bellapsyd

cleared out my PM box!

how about this.  If you need your buddy's address, PM me and I will PM your buddy.  Let's wait a day to see if the glitch is cleared, and if not- we'll do it that way.

I got 2 more interviews in FL, so I extended my stay here until Friday night.  I am so happy!  There are blizzards in Chicago rigth now- glad I am not going back for a few more days!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> ^^^ *Jelly*, I just ordered the Smashbox Halo in fair yesterday from Nordstrom.com yesterday! I have been hearing all of this great reviews about this powder foundation. It's a bit pricey, so I was hesitant at first, but they do give a good amount of product. I will give a review after it arrives!



Cool! Hopefully the Fair is fair enough for you! You mentioned having trouble finding the right shade. Have you tried mineral foundation before? My main concerns are that it might be too hydrating for me (although it's so cold right now, my skin needs all the moisture it can get!) and although my skin is pretty clear and wrinkle-free, I do have a bit of redness around my nose, dark circles under my eyes when I'm tired (most of the time!) and some temporary scars/occasional blemishes, and I've read that it might not offer enough coverage to act as a concealer. I can't wait to hear what you think! 

Bella good luck with your other interviews! You are so lucky to be somewhere sunny. It's a blizzard out here. Think about whether you will miss snowstorms when you are ranking your top spots!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Speaking of skin, has anyone here tried the Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder? It's supposed to be able to take the place of a mineral foundation, and it contains real gold! I might try it when my BE runs out.
> 
> Bunnies are sooo funny. Sometimes I wonder if they know how funny they are? I can tell they have a sense of humour, but I doubt they realize just how hilarious they are.



i agree!! i really believe they are well aware when they're being silly sometimes! binky in particular loves to wake up my bf by sitting on his head! he never does that with me!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Yep they do know when they are being silly. Luigi will jump and twitch in the air when I say his name sometimes. He also shows off by honking and running really fast with his stuffed baby and throwing it in the litter box. He only does this when I am around. 

Bella, Thats great you get to stay a few extra days and have more interviews. I think Florida would be my top choice!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

jellybebe said:


> I can tell they have a sense of humour, but I doubt they realize just how hilarious they are.


Somewhere, somebunny is saying the exact same thing about their pet human.


----------



## bellapsyd

^LOL SO true Shimma!

I miss my babies!  Chester is going to be so mad at me when I return home late Friday night!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Cool! Hopefully the Fair is fair enough for you! You mentioned having trouble finding the right shade. Have you tried mineral foundation before? My main concerns are that it might be too hydrating for me (although it's so cold right now, my skin needs all the moisture it can get!) and although my skin is pretty clear and wrinkle-free, I do have a bit of redness around my nose, dark circles under my eyes when I'm tired (most of the time!) and some temporary scars/occasional blemishes, and I've read that it might not offer enough coverage to act as a concealer. I can't wait to hear what you think!


 
^^^ *Jelly: *Right now I am mainly using Bare Escentuals mineral powder foundation in "Fair." I like it a lot, but sometimes I find it to be a bit drying. I have combination skin, and I don't tolerate most liquid or cream foundations well. They tend to clog my pores. My favorite BE product actually is the "Well Rested." I sometimes use this with my foundation since the pale yellow tint of this powder tones down the redness on my cheeks. If the Smashbox Halo does not give me adequate coverage, I may try combining it with the Well Rested. Basically, I want a mineral or powder foundation that is slightly more hydrating, does not have a shiny metallic finish, and does not clog pores. My fingers are crossed! I'll give you a full review when I receive it and use it!

*Bella: *Good luck with your upcoming interviews! This is the perfect time for you to be in Florida instead of in Chicago! I have to admit that I am really starting to appreciate the warm weather here in Los Angeles. It is 86 degrees here today, while most of the rest of the country is facing a deep freeze.


----------



## jellybebe

^Lucky you! Today it was sooo cold that it hurt to breathe! I'm from the West Coast too, so I'm not used to this!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Lucky you! Today it was sooo cold that it hurt to breathe! I'm from the West Coast too, so I'm not used to this!



wow its reeeaaally cold here as well! and i'm in a tropical country! everyone here is enjoying the chill actually, its like a huge AC was turned on in the city! 59*F!


----------



## omgblonde

I wish it was warm here! I hate our weather so bad.. like even in the summer it's never really hot enough to go to the beach or lay out in a bikini! maybe a week out of the entire year & that's it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

It usually is about 40 - 50 here during the day in winter and about 35 or so at night. Thursday and friday it is supposed to be high of 36 and 27 low of 11 F and that is soooo cold to me. Tonight it is 27 and I cannot stand it. I love 100 degree days and cannot wait for summer.

OMG - That sucks. I would hate to not have a really hot summer.


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, can you give me some advice. The toilet training is driving me nuts!!!!

I put the corner little tray in the corner they wee most in right but then they use the other corner .. sooo i move it back and they go back to the other corner! It's been like this for ages. Is it normal? Am i doing something wrong?
When Lucie is out i always put her 'bed' out aswell and lately she has been going back to her 'bed' to wee but she still poos everywhere. When she comes on our bed, she wee's & poo's!! 

She is 4 months old so is that still young to be fully toilet trained? 

Any advice would be gratefully accepted, again! xx


----------



## ItalianFashion

savvysgirl said:


> Girlies, can you give me some advice. The toilet training is driving me nuts!!!!
> 
> I put the corner little tray in the corner they wee most in right but then they use the other corner .. sooo i move it back and they go back to the other corner! It's been like this for ages. Is it normal? Am i doing something wrong?
> When Lucie is out i always put her 'bed' out aswell and lately she has been going back to her 'bed' to wee but she still poos everywhere. When she comes on our bed, she wee's & poo's!!
> 
> She is 4 months old so is that still young to be fully toilet trained?
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully accepted, again! xx


 

This would be the bunnies sense of humor     I would try 2 litterboxes one in each corner and maybe take away the bed.  Luigi would get on the couch to pee and poo when we first got him in addition to the litterbbox. After a while he stopped trying to pee up there but he still will hop on the couch and bed to poo instead of going in the litterbox or even the floor .  Do they use the litterbox at all?  What is in the litterbox? If they dont make sure you put some of their poops in there so they know.


----------



## girlvintage

^ have you tried putting used litter in the tray so they can smell their own pee?.. it may also help if you get two corner trays, one on each side..

 i also noticed the location of the cage matters.. if its in a brightly lit area of the room they get very shy and tend to pee/poop in darker more private corners.. hope this helps!


----------



## savvysgirl

OK, so i'll buy another corner tray tomorrow then and put it in the other corner! Her bed isnt actually in the hutch. It's just a bed i transport her in or keep out when shes running around incase she feels she needs to go somewhere she knows. It's not actually in the hutch with her. 

I put some of the bedding in the tray and keep the wet stuff in there for like 2 days before changing it but i do put fresh stuff over the wet. They do use it but the other corner is also wet! So they use both places!! They poop all round the hutch but i do put some in the litter tray. Do you think it might be cos they are both in there? 

I actually dont mind picking up all the poop's, just cant handle the wee being everywhere!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am not sure if you use hay in there but try that.  That makes them want to be in there to eat and go potty.  I put a ton of hay in mine and change every few days. I just use those dishpans from walmart. They are so cheap and easy to find. 




savvysgirl said:


> OK, so i'll buy another corner tray tomorrow then and put it in the other corner! Her bed isnt actually in the hutch. It's just a bed i transport her in or keep out when shes running around incase she feels she needs to go somewhere she knows. It's not actually in the hutch with her.
> 
> I put some of the bedding in the tray and keep the wet stuff in there for like 2 days before changing it but i do put fresh stuff over the wet. They do use it but the other corner is also wet! So they use both places!! They poop all round the hutch but i do put some in the litter tray. Do you think it might be cos they are both in there?
> 
> I actually dont mind picking up all the poop's, just cant handle the wee being everywhere!!


----------



## bellapsyd

def. try 2 litter boxes.  Chester peed on my bed when he was a baby too.  It stopped somewhere around 1 years old, maybe before that even- but it definitely did stop!!!


----------



## omgblonde

honey used to poop everywhere.. especially on my back (gross i know :x) but now he never poops anywhere apart from his litter box


----------



## girlvintage

binky was instantly toilet-trained to pee in his litter box at a young age, but the pooping was harder to control, bec he would fall asleep somewhere in my room and would poop while sleeping, so there would be tiny piles of poop where he would hang out.. nowadays he only sleeps in his cage so its not as scattered.. 

recently though he's started this horrible habit of peeing and leaving a pile of poop on the floor of my bf's side of the bed.. its always in the same place so its obvious that he's still very jealous of the bf and is trying to mark his territory.. i always scold him but he still does it when i'm not looking!  do bunnies even know the meaning of being scolded?? its just very very frustrating bec i always end up cleaning the mess!


----------



## jellybebe

Ugh I am experiencing some of that bunny sense of humour here. I have this tacky pink fluffy rug in my bedroom, and Evander thinks it's his! He poops and pees all over it, trying to "claim" it. I put his litterbox on the rug and he uses it but he also insists on pooping beside it.


----------



## girlvintage

this just proves it.. our bunnies are out-smarting us and probably having a laugh about it!!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> this just proves it.. *our bunnies are out-smarting us and probably having a laugh about it*!!


 
^^^ LOL! So true!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Ugh I am experiencing some of that bunny sense of humour here. I have this tacky pink fluffy rug in my bedroom, and Evander thinks it's his! He poops and pees all over it, trying to "claim" it. I put his litterbox on the rug and he uses it but he also insists on pooping beside it.



i HAVE TO LAUGH AT THIS.   (sorry caps!)  I used to have one of those in my university dorm and Chester made it his MISSION to use it as his personal potty.


I THINK I MAY HAVE GOTTEN AN INTERNSHIP IN FLORIDA!!!


----------



## omgblonde

oh wow!! congrats Bella!! which area of FL?


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> i HAVE TO LAUGH AT THIS.   (sorry caps!)  I used to have one of those in my university dorm and Chester made it his MISSION to use it as his personal potty.
> 
> 
> I THINK I MAY HAVE GOTTEN AN INTERNSHIP IN FLORIDA!!!



So exciting! Which site? When do you find out for sure? 

I just wanted to double-check that everybody's address on Elfster was correct! I plan to send out my package this weekend. I just have to buy a few things.


----------



## bellapsyd

my address is correct.  

IF did you change yours?  

I'll know for sure Feb. 23, It would be the Tampa/St.  Petersburg area, but ladies, I am freaking out. When I move Chester will be 6.  Is that considered old age for bunnies?  My parents really do help me out with the bunnies when they are sick, etc....how will I ever do it alone?? (vet apts, working late....).  Or is 6 still young?  He CERTAINLY does not act any different than when he was a baby!


----------



## em821

*Bella-* Congrats! Nice weather to look forward to!
I don't think 6 years old is "too old" just not young . Mine are 8.5years! Make sure you check the local vet and find a good exotic vet for them once you moved. Also think about requesting a copy of their med record. 

*Savvygirl- * a 2nd box would help, or as many as you need to have (easier to clean boxes than clean the carpet!). Sometimes for training new (&stubborn) bunnies at the shelter their cages would be lined with boxes! So the bunnies have no choice but use boxes, and slowly we will see certain boxes are never used and those are eliminated, eventually to only one box! 
Also limit their play & running areas! Dont give them too big an area too soon (before fully litter trained at a smaller area first)!
Scatter poops usually means that they are marking that area and claim it their own! When poops are in a nice pile  its not marking, they are just lazy to hop into the litter box and poops at the spot. Peeing at a particular place, for a litter train bunny, usually means extreme marking! Bed and couch are usually targeted because thats where your scent is the strongest! Oh-Oh used to pee on my bed, very close to me in the middle of the night! It stopped after I got him paired up. He was marking me as his own. 

My address is correct! Help! I just noticed I cant see my buddys address anymore on elfster! Im planning to send out my package tomorrow!


----------



## stchen20

I am an avid bunny lover. These are my bunnies. I am gonna get real bunnies once I move to a house! (I live in an apt in nyc now and I don't want bunnies to suffer in a tiny apartment!)


----------



## omgblonde

My address is correct too.. but I've just realised I can't see my buddies address either!

I am just waiting for a package to be delivered then I'm shipping my buddies out!


----------



## bellapsyd

stchen20 said:


> I am an avid bunny lover. These are my bunnies. I am gonna get real bunnies once I move to a house! (I live in an apt in nyc now and I don't want bunnies to suffer in a tiny apartment!)



you made it here!!!  SOOOOOO cute!  You are so sweet to realize the quality of life a bunny needs!  When will you be adopting a bunny?


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no....it seems to do that!  last time too on elfster!  Ok....everyone PM me your address and also PM me if you need your buddy's and I'll match everyone up!!!!

I'll PM my address to IF- so buddy PM her if you need it!!!


----------



## omgblonde

stchen20 said:


> I am an avid bunny lover. These are my bunnies. I am gonna get real bunnies once I move to a house! (I live in an apt in nyc now and I don't want bunnies to suffer in a tiny apartment!)


Awww they are cuuute! I love stuffed bunnies


----------



## girlvintage

the glitch in efster is gone, so i got to edit my address, its correct and complete now! 

*stchen *- what a cute collection! i used to have a collection of stuffed bunnies as well before i decided to get the real thing! good luck, i hope you get your bunny soon!

*bella* - YAY!! CONGRATS!!  bunnies can live to up to 10-12yrs so i guess chester is considered middle aged? or about 40 yrs old in human yrs..?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

girlvintage said:


> ...do bunnies even know the meaning of being scolded?...


I think they probably find it very humorous.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I just added my new address to elfster. Everyone try adding theirs today to see if this works.


----------



## pond23

*Bella* - The Tampa/St. Petersburg is such a nice area to live in! What a change in climate it will be for you since you will be moving from Chicago!
I definitely don't regard 6 as being old for a bunny. My Bunn Bunn is 5, and she is as spritely as ever. I see it as middle-aged. LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

I think Elfster is doing it again. I can't see anyone's address but my own!


----------



## girlvintage

hmm.. i think maybe we should just PM each other our complete addresses, to make it easier on everyone..  if we post it here it'll show the whole world our addresses and that might not be safe.. PM would be just between us.. what do you guys think?

bella, who is officially on the elfster list?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ few posts back (it may have been missed) I asked everyone to PM me their address- if you need your buddys address, PM me that also and I'll pass it on.

*everyone has PMed me (I think) but Jelly and GV.  If you guys could PM me your address so I can pass it to your buddies then we'll be all set!  IF has my address if you need it buddy!


----------



## omgblonde

I just saw the CUTEST bunny related thing online.. I had to order it! It will be with me in 3-5 days, as soon as that arrives I will be shipping!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ few posts back (it may have been missed) I asked everyone to PM me their address- if you need your buddys address, PM me that also and I'll pass it on.
> 
> *everyone has PMed me (I think) but Jelly and GV.  If you guys could PM me your address so I can pass it to your buddies then we'll be all set!  IF has my address if you need it buddy!



PM'd you.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok!! if you still need your buddy's addy let me know, but I think I've got everyone taken care of!

PS- today was Spa Day....it was a space theme!  Next Spa day will be a Disco theme!


----------



## omgblonde

omg space theme?! hahahI can't wait to see the photos!

I can so see Sarafina in an 80s afro wig for Disco day! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

^ lol!!  disco balls and all!!


----------



## bellapsyd

found this link on the Tampa HRS.  IF it may be of interest to you  (moving bunnies)
http://airanimal.com/index.html


----------



## ShimmaPuff

stchen20 said:


> I am an avid bunny lover. These are my bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna get real bunnies once I move to a house! (I live in an apt in nyc now and I don't want bunnies to suffer in a tiny apartment!)


Princess Pet, who adopted us a few months ago, has examined your bunnies, and




is very pleased to inform you that they are quite real, and that you are exceptionally lucky to have been chosen for adoption by such a fine family. 

She has asked me to convey her most delighted salutations to the entire basketful, and extends a round and furry paw of cyber-friendship to each and every one.

She looks forward to getting to know them all, and adds, if I may quote,



> "Hello! I'm sitting on a pillow!"


She is most fond of pillows, but admits that your esteemed bunnies have piqued her curiosity a bit, and she thinks she might also enjoy sitting in a basket, should the opportunity present itself.

_(*Disclaimer*: Illustration is not the actual Princess Pet, but one of her (few) batch-mates, so it might as well be she)_


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL Shimma!! your posts ALWAYS put a smile on my face!  Give Princess Pet a pet for me tonight!


GREAT NEWS!!  

We took Bella for her second mite shot and- She has gained almost a pound!!!  She goes back on the 31st for an official weigh in!!!!

off to bed soon- must wake up at 3 AM to catch a flight into Dallas, TX for my next interview!


----------



## jellybebe

Glad to hear Bella is gaining weight. Obviously you and your family are taking awesome care of her! Good luck with interviews, must be very exciting.


----------



## pond23

Excellent news that Bella has put on some weight! Good luck with your interview and have a safe trip!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ^ LOL Shimma!! your posts ALWAYS put a smile on my face!  Give Princess Pet a pet for me tonight!
> 
> 
> GREAT NEWS!!
> 
> We took Bella for her second mite shot and- She has gained almost a pound!!!  She goes back on the 31st for an official weigh in!!!!
> 
> off to bed soon- must wake up at 3 AM to catch a flight into Dallas, TX for my next interview!



wow that is great news about bella!! yay!

good luck on your interviews!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Lol shimma.. Princess pet now does not have to feel like she is the only plush breed bunny on the thread. 

Bella, that herbal mixture must have really helped. Its amazing she gained a pound so quick. Thats like us gaining 1/4 of our weight that fast! ( which I hope never happens) I will look over the site tomorrow about traveling. I wish we could get a straight answer of where we are going and whats going on .. Living apart and not at home is so hard.


----------



## jellybebe

Anyone's bunny have issues with closed doors? If I leave a door slightly ajar, Evander goes crazy trying to open it, and if I close a door, he will scratch at it until I open it! Sometimes he doesn't even want to come in, he just wants to make sure the door is open!


----------



## girlvintage

*!!!HOORAY FOR THE 44TH US PRESIDENT!!!*​

*jelly *- binky is obsessed with opened cabinet doors, everytime one is open he HAS to jump in and inspect the contents!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- Chester open doors if they are slightly ajar...I have to pull everything completely shut or else he will scratch it till it opens.


----------



## jellybebe

Argh I missed my Fed Ex delivery today! I was at school, and my bf who is visiting, came to see me at lunch and it came during that time! (Of course.) It was the LV roses pochette, which I've been so impatient to see, but I guess they are coming back tomorrow.


----------



## bellapsyd

this is too cute- bunny valentine's clothes!! http://www.freewebs.com/tomandpennys/valentineclothes.htm  I think she is based out of the UK

jelly- I HATE when that happens...I miss the delivery man a lot.  I love my new vernis stuff and want more!  I'm thinking the blue....


----------



## caruava

Just read through all the posts. Glad to hear bella's gaining weight.

I always miss the post man. Being out of the house 7 every morning and back at 6 doesn't help. The only way I can get my stuff is to go to the post office at 6.30am and go to the back and knock on a door hoping someone will answer...

Checked out the site, I love the pearl and red hearted one!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi does that with the doors. He will scratch at them to get them to open. I have to make sure they are shut good.  He does not like me shutting the door in his room either he bites it when I am trying to shut it.  The other night luigi got out at night and scared my aunt. She was sleeping and she heard this digging in her bed and she thought a mouse had gotten in the house and into bed with her.  I guess I did not shut the door lol.


----------



## baglady2006

hi, I'm new to this part of the forum and I'm also a new bunny mom  

I wanted to know if any of you keep your bunnies outside? and if you do what is the coldest you would feel it's safe for your little ones?  

I have a really neat wooden house outside for my bunnies but I don't feel comfortable leaving them outside in this cold weather. btw, it's in the 40's in Miami right now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## omgblonde

Yay I'm so glad Bella has gained some weight!

Awww those Valentines clothes are so cute!! I wonder how mad Honey would be if he had an outfit for then?! haha

Welcome Baglady! That bunny house looks so cute. Honey used to be an outside bunny & it definitely got a lot colder here than it is with you! In the summer the heat might be a problem though, is there any way your bunnies could move indoors?


----------



## baglady2006

omgblonde said:


> Welcome Baglady! That bunny house looks so cute. Honey used to be an outside bunny & it definitely got a lot colder here than it is with you! In the summer the heat might be a problem though, is there any way your bunnies could move indoors?


 
hi and thanks for replying  

well they are in at this time and have been since yesterday when it started to get really cold here.

I finally set them up in my daughter's bedrooom and most likely they are going to be staying there for a couple of days.. I'm not sure how much cold they can withstand. 

btw, I did read about bunnies being affected by high temp. and we are having a screened porch built for them, it is going to have a couple of ceiling fans too. I was hoping they would be able to live outside, but it looks like I'm gonna have to keep them in more often than not as our high temperatures can go up to 90degrees+ sigh. 

another question do female rabbits tend to hump? I was under the impression that both our bunnies were female, but I noticed the larger one trying to hump the other,lol...


----------



## em821

*Jelly*- They scretch my doors all the time! Whenever Oh-Oh hears the door handles rattle, he's right in front on the door trying to get in!!!

*Baglady*- Is that your bunny in the bag, so cute! Please do consider keeping them inside your house! Most of us have house bunnies. My two bunnies are inside and not caged. You really do get to enjoy them so much more this way, like a part of family! Bunnies are social animals, they want attentions. Please check out the house rabbit society website: www.rabbit.org
This website has lots useful and helpful information!!!


----------



## baglady2006

em821 said:


> *Jelly*- They scretch my doors all the time! Whenever Oh-Oh hears the door handles rattle, he's right in front on the door trying to get in!!!
> 
> *Baglady*- Is that your bunny in the bag, so cute! Please do consider keeping them inside your house! Most of us have house bunnies. My two bunnies are inside and not caged. You really do get to enjoy them so much more this way, like a part of family! Bunnies are social animals, they want attentions. Please check out the house rabbit society website: www.rabbit.org
> This website has lots useful and helpful information!!!


 
thanks so much for the link, gosh I'm feeling so guilty for wanting them to be outside.. but really with three dogs I spend more time out than I do in the house, and the bunnies do get to run around on their own for long periods of time


----------



## TomAndPenny

Hi Bellapsyd,

Thanks for checking out & mentioning our site - we're glad you like it!!

We're just recovering from the Christmas rush & now St. Valentine's Day is upon us... However, we've worked hard & put together a whole host of fabulous costumes, including matching His n' Hers sets!

We are London based but deliver worldwide. 


Hope you'll come back & see our new pictures when they finally finish uploading, until then take care & be lucky...
Love & fluff
Tom & Penny x x x

http://www.freewebs.com/tomandpennys/


----------



## girlvintage

baglady2006 said:


> thanks so much for the link, gosh I'm feeling so guilty for wanting them to be outside.. but really with three dogs I spend more time out than I do in the house, and the bunnies do get to run around on their own for long periods of time



its also been known that bunnies live longer when they live indoors because they are protected from the weather, predators and parasites.. they are also much happier when indoors and you'll be able to bond with them in a way that you will never know when they live outdoors.. i hope you do consider bringing your bunny indoors, specially now with the cold weather..


----------



## bellapsyd

*baglady*- you made it in!!!  I'm most likely moving to FL with my buns this summer!  It's great that you were flexible and moved them inside with the colder weather!  I am not sure of the lowest they can stand- but heat is def. a concern, esp. in FL.  I saw your blog- BTW that's why I am referencing  FL!!!  Anyways- being a new bunny mom, it is natural you have tons of questions!  rabbit.org is a great reference!  I have many pets too- so I understand how hard it can be!  Bunnies can get along great with dogs if you watch them, so no worries there.  You can still take the buns out to play in that beautiful enclosure as well and then bring them in with you!  

Oh, and females DO hump.  It's a dominance thing- not a sexual thing.  They are trying to establish hierarchy.  Do they get along?  female-female is hardest to bond.  

BTW- you can potty/litter train your bunnies!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> *...*females DO hump.  It's a dominance thing- not a sexual thing.  They are trying to establish hierarchy...


Or so they would have you believe.
Face it, some of these bunnies today are just brazen hussies!

I blame the internets. All those bunny sex tapes on youtube. It gives them ideas, and then next thing you know there they are, trying to establish non-consensual hierarchy with an innocent, unsuspecting Queen Anne chair, even though she may not have even _been_ bi. Those are just rumors.


----------



## pond23

LOL *Shimma*! You always know how to put a smile on my face!


----------



## girlvintage

i was cleaning my comp files and found some old videos of binky!! i posted some of my favorites.. i'm not sure if it'll work though, here it goes..!

binky 4 months, discovers his play tunnel:
http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Tunnel.flv

binky flips over for mama:
http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Roll-over.flv

binky the playboy bunny:
http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Playboy.flv


----------



## baglady2006

bellapsyd said:


> *baglady*- you made it in!!! I'm most likely moving to FL with my buns this summer! It's great that you were flexible and moved them inside with the colder weather! I am not sure of the lowest they can stand- but heat is def. a concern, esp. in FL. I saw your blog- BTW that's why I am referencing FL!!! Anyways- being a new bunny mom, it is natural you have tons of questions! rabbit.org is a great reference! I have many pets too- so I understand how hard it can be! Bunnies can get along great with dogs if you watch them, so no worries there. You can still take the buns out to play in that beautiful enclosure as well and then bring them in with you!
> 
> Oh, and females DO hump. It's a dominance thing- not a sexual thing. They are trying to establish hierarchy. Do they get along? female-female is hardest to bond.
> 
> BTW- you can potty/litter train your bunnies!
> 
> 
> ShimmaPuffQuote:
> Originally Posted by *bellapsyd*
> 
> 
> _*...*females DO hump. It's a dominance thing- not a sexual thing. They are trying to establish hierarchy..._
> 
> Or so they would have you believe.
> Face it, some of these bunnies today are just brazen hussies!
> 
> I blame the internets. All those bunny sex tapes on youtube. It gives them ideas, and then next thing you know there they are, trying to establish non-consensual hierarchy with an innocent, unsuspecting Queen Anne chair, even though she may not have even _been_ bi. Those are just rumors.


 
Bella- thanks so much for the heads up on this thread, lots of great info here 

ShimmaPuff- OMG, that is one of the funniest things I've read in a long time  you gals are awesome!!

Girlvintage- your bunny is adorable, that last video clip was intense!! 
lol


----------



## pond23

Those videos of *Binky *are adorable *girlvintage*! The Playboy one is my favorite too!


----------



## girlvintage

hehee..

hey, does anyone here have the Prada Large Nappa Guafre bag? I'm drooling over it but i'm iffy about the size, isn't it way to big?

I'm also liking the medium size with the detachable strap.. but i wish the straps were shorter and not messenger style.. any thoughts?


----------



## jellybebe

^I love the E/W style. If you can find one of those, get it!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^I love the E/W style. If you can find one of those, get it!



i realized i have so many brown bags, so i got this one instead!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180321332736


----------



## girlvintage

whats the EW??


----------



## bellapsyd

^ east/west style.  i.e. longer vs. higher


----------



## pond23

*Jelly*, I just received the Smashbox "Halo" in the mail from Nordstrom. I'll give you a full report after using it for a couple of days!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ooh can't wait! I hope it works well for you!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i was cleaning my comp files and found some old videos of binky!! i posted some of my favorites.. i'm not sure if it'll work though, here it goes..!
> 
> binky 4 months, discovers his play tunnel:
> http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Tunnel.flv
> 
> binky flips over for mama:
> http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Roll-over.flv
> 
> binky the playboy bunny:
> http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Playboy.flv



SO tiny SO cute!!!!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> hehee..
> 
> hey, does anyone here have the Prada Large Nappa Guafre bag? I'm drooling over it but i'm iffy about the size, isn't it way to big?
> 
> I'm also liking the medium size with the detachable strap.. but i wish the straps were shorter and not messenger style.. any thoughts?



I don't know much about Prada but I have one with the strap. Mine isn't E/W and it's patent nappa. You can easily get the strap shortened. It is a beautiful bag... I think I might have posted pics here, but here's the thread: New Prada addict! Pics of new purchases in the last couple of months!


----------



## caruava

*pond* what's the Smashbox "Halo"?


----------



## girlvintage

i decided to just get this black doctors bag.. i realized the large gaufre was more of a weekend bag for me, and i needed something i can wear for work.. 

but i would still probably get the gaufre someday!! *kav *your patent one is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


> *pond* what's the Smashbox "Halo"?


 
Hi *Kav*! The Smashbox "Halo" is a loose powder foundation that doesn't contain talc or parabens. It has gold and a plethora of minerals in it. It is supposed to be a bit hydrating and anti-aging (due to Goji berry extract). It comes in a cool container which shaves off a small loose amount of the powder for each use. I've been using Bare Escentuals, but sometimes that can be too drying for me. I read a lot of rave reviews about Halo, so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## caruava

Goji Juice is delicious!!! Wish we could combine skin a bit, mine's gets a bit oily sometimes! I don't think they have it here, I thought it was a new game on xBox 360. Hehe.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i decided to just get this black doctors bag.. i realized the large gaufre was more of a weekend bag for me, and i needed something i can wear for work..
> 
> but i would still probably get the gaufre someday!! *kav *your patent one is soooo beautiful!!



Thanks *GV*! that bag you picked out. It's gorgeous in leather...


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> i was cleaning my comp files and found some old videos of binky!! i posted some of my favorites.. i'm not sure if it'll work though, here it goes..!
> 
> binky 4 months, discovers his play tunnel:
> http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Tunnel.flv
> 
> binky flips over for mama:
> http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Roll-over.flv
> 
> binky the playboy bunny:
> http://s457.photobucket.com/albums/qq298/binky_800/?action=view&current=Playboy.flv


 

haha he is so cute. I love it when they flip over! I see binky has a stuffed wife also


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Goji Juice is delicious!!! Wish we could combine skin a bit, mine's gets a bit oily sometimes! I don't think they have it here, *I thought it was a new game on xBox 360*. Hehe.


 

That is what it sounds like


----------



## ItalianFashion

Luigi has chewed and scratched his new bed to bits. The only part left is the lambswool part on the bottom. The sides have all been demolished so I had to trash it. It was only 1 1/2 weeks old.  He loved this bed he would sleep on it everynight since I gave it to him but he kept destroying it.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi has chewed and scratched his new bed to bits. The only part left is the lambswool part on the bottom. The sides have all been demolished so I had to trash it. It was only 1 1/2 weeks old.  He loved this bed he would sleep on it everynight since I gave it to him but he kept destroying it.



oh no! is that the gucci bed??


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi has chewed and scratched his new bed to bits. The only part left is the lambswool part on the bottom. The sides have all been demolished so I had to trash it. It was only 1 1/2 weeks old. He loved this bed he would sleep on it everynight since I gave it to him but he kept destroying it.


 
^^^ My naughty bunnies do the same thing *IF*! That's why I can never give them a bed anymore. I want them to sleep on something cozy, but they quickly rip it to shreds. It's very frustrating.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks *GV*! that bag you picked out. It's gorgeous in leather...



i would've loved to get it in leather! but they only had the tessuto on sale.. i'll wait till they get gaufre in dark coffee, i really love the design.. do you know if they have it in red though, that would look so gorgeous!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> oh no! is that the gucci bed??


 

No that one is in italy and i am in the states . Very good thing he does not have the gucci bed.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^^^ My naughty bunnies do the same thing *IF*! That's why I can never give them a bed anymore. I want them to sleep on something cozy, but they quickly rip it to shreds. It's very frustrating.


 

This one was made of fleece . He has had others made of cloth and he pees on those and will not sleep on them but does not destroy them. I guess I cannot win


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


> Goji Juice is delicious!!! Wish we could combine skin a bit, mine's gets a bit oily sometimes! I don't think they have it here, I thought it was a new game on xBox 360. Hehe.


 
^^^ LOL *Kav*! I've never tried Goji juice, but I'd love to. My skin is not really dry; it seems to have more of a dehydrated surface with a semi-oily underneath. It's tough to find skincare and makeup that works for me because hydrating products make me break out a bit, but oil-absorbing ones cause dry patches.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pond23 said:


> ^^^ My naughty bunnies do the same thing *IF*! That's why I can never give them a bed anymore. I want them to sleep on something cozy, but they quickly rip it to shreds. It's very frustrating.


Maybe they are trying to tell you they would like to sleep on a nice pile of cozy shreds.


----------



## bellapsyd

just wanted to remind everyone to take pictures of your RAOK gifts when you receive them and post!!!  (but dont say who it is from!)

mine eat beds too so I cannot have them!!


----------



## omgblonde

So excited for all the RAOK reveals!

Honey was so cute last night.. he NEVER goes in my dad's bedroom (wooden floor) & I had carried him in there with me & put him on the floor while I went to do something. He was sliding around SO much LOL I was cracking up.. he ended up putting his two front feet on my right foot & his two back feet on my right foot & just stayed put until I picked him back up LOL it was quite a sight!

I took a few videos of him, I'll have to see if I can upload them later on!


----------



## jellybebe

I took Evander to a house party last night. The party was in my building so I didn't drag him out for long. It was so funny, people made such a fuss about him. Lots of people don't understand the concept of a house bunny.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I find that too Jelly.  It really surprises me that people still dont know about them!


----------



## girlvintage

I also get tired sometimes when people find out i have a house bunny and ask: why a bunny?? aren't they for kids? arent they dirty and boring? sometimes i just want to bop them on their heads!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Luigi has chewed and scratched his new bed to bits. The only part left is the lambswool part on the bottom. The sides have all been demolished so I had to trash it. It was only 1 1/2 weeks old.  He loved this bed he would sleep on it everynight since I gave it to him but he kept destroying it.



I second what *GV* said! The Gucci bed!!!


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^^^ My naughty bunnies do the same thing *IF*! That's why I can never give them a bed anymore. I want them to sleep on something cozy, but they quickly rip it to shreds. It's very frustrating.



I would never trust Shadow with a bed... Goodness knows what he would do to it!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i would've loved to get it in leather! but they only had the tessuto on sale.. i'll wait till they get gaufre in dark coffee, i really love the design.. do you know if they have it in red though, that would look so gorgeous!



Yes it does come in red and it is stunning!!! Search the Prada forum. You'll find some.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> No that one is in italy and i am in the states . Very good thing he does not have the gucci bed.



Phew, just read your response... I guess that Gucci bed is only good for looking at. Wouldn't trust Luigi with it.


----------



## ~KT~

Does anyone have any experience neutering a male rabbit? My boyfriend has a 7 year old Dutch female and a 2 year old male Havana and we'd like to let them hang out together but without the chance of babies.


----------



## caruava

Yup, most of us have male bunnies. I would call up your local vet and find out if they do the procedure. It's a quick procedure. Just wondering, is there a reason why the female isn't desexed as well?


----------



## ~KT~

kavnadoo said:


> Yup, most of us have male bunnies. I would call up your local vet and find out if they do the procedure. It's a quick procedure. Just wondering, is there a reason why the female isn't desexed as well?



No reason but general ignorance which isn't an excuse.She was bought as a pet for him in high school and he looked up what kind of food and housing she needed but not much besides that. I have always owned rats, hamsters, and guinea pigs which you don't usually fix so I never thought about it.We have a really good small animal vet so i'll call him tomorrow about prices. Would the girl be too old to fix also?


----------



## jellybebe

Males are pretty simple to fix and they are also cheaper to fix than females. I took my little guy in when he was about 2 months old (he was an early bloomer) and I am so glad I did. I had another bunny who was unfixed and he was horrible when he got excited. I would talk to the vet about whether the female is too old to fix.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Yes it does come in red and it is stunning!!! Search the Prada forum. You'll find some.



OMG she has it in red.. should i get it??? ack i shouldn't be spending so much right now.. but i might regret NOT getting it later on...


----------



## caruava

~KT~ said:


> No reason but general ignorance which isn't an excuse.She was bought as a pet for him in high school and he looked up what kind of food and housing she needed but not much besides that. I have always owned rats, hamsters, and guinea pigs which you don't usually fix so I never thought about it.We have a really good small animal vet so i'll call him tomorrow about prices. Would the girl be too old to fix also?



Depends. You might have to bring her in for an exam. With females it's very important to get them fixed because if they're not being used for breeding they can develop cancer. The other ladies know a lot more about this than I do.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^I love the E/W style. If you can find one of those, get it!



j*elly* - what does the E/W style look like? is it this one?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I saw this on the ebay forum.... reminds me of what our bunnies sometimes do to our things

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Le...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> I saw this on the ebay forum.... reminds me of what our bunnies sometimes do to our things
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Le...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



HAHAHA!! i wonder if the "pig" is still around.. teeheehee..


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> HAHAHA!! i wonder if the "pig" is still around.. teeheehee..


 

I hope they did not get rid of him... I know the woman must have been  when she saw her brand new bag chewed.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> I saw this on the ebay forum.... reminds me of what our bunnies sometimes do to our things
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Leigh-purse-handbag_W0QQitemZ220347924611QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
^^^ OMG! That is one of the funniest Ebay listings I have ever seen! I hope the poor guinea pig wasn't sent to a shelter after this incident.


----------



## pond23

~KT~ said:


> No reason but general ignorance which isn't an excuse.She was bought as a pet for him in high school and he looked up what kind of food and housing she needed but not much besides that. I have always owned rats, hamsters, and guinea pigs which you don't usually fix so I never thought about it.We have a really good small animal vet so i'll call him tomorrow about prices. Would the girl be too old to fix also?


 
^^^ Seven years old is usually considered too old for a female to be spayed, but you should definitely consult with your vet about this.


----------



## SillyLaura

I love bunnies!  I've had so many since I was little.

I remember in 2003 we had around 11 rabbits. 5 babies and 6 adults. 
I remember my original pet rabbit (great-grand mother to all) was called Crystal. I loved her so much!  (She was a dutch breed, dutch are definitely the cutest breed.)


----------



## aquablueness

^^ That's a lot of bunnies!!! Where did you keep all of them?

I just want to say HI to everybody and say that my bunny is SOOO shedding right now. I love gently helping him shed by pulling his fur off (i hope that's ok - i see no harm in doing that). Does anybody else do that to their bunny when it's shedding?


----------



## aquablueness

omgblonde said:


> So excited for all the RAOK reveals!
> 
> Honey was so cute last night.. he NEVER goes in my dad's bedroom (wooden floor) & I had carried him in there with me & put him on the floor while I went to do something. He was sliding around SO much LOL I was cracking up.. he ended up putting his two front feet on my right foot & his two back feet on my right foot & just stayed put until I picked him back up LOL it was quite a sight!
> 
> I took a few videos of him, I'll have to see if I can upload them later on!




Ohhh that's soo funny and cute at the same time. I could imagine that. My buns doesn't like slippery surfaces either, however, he still manages his way around....such a curious bugga!!


----------



## girlvintage

aquablueness said:


> ^^ That's a lot of bunnies!!! Where did you keep all of them?
> 
> I just want to say HI to everybody and say that my bunny is SOOO shedding right now. I love gently helping him shed by pulling his fur off (i hope that's ok - i see no harm in doing that). Does anybody else do that to their bunny when it's shedding?



all the ladies here have recommended and use the "furminator" comb, its supposed to be the best for shedding! sadly i dont have one for my binky because its not sold in my area.. waaah!


----------



## omgblonde

aquablueness said:


> ^^ That's a lot of bunnies!!! Where did you keep all of them?
> 
> I just want to say HI to everybody and say that my bunny is SOOO shedding right now. I love gently helping him shed by pulling his fur off (i hope that's ok - i see no harm in doing that). Does anybody else do that to their bunny when it's shedding?



Omg seriously I find it SO relaxing to 'pluck' my bunny LOL I love doing it! I end up with clumps of fur everywhere though!


----------



## em821

I got my RAOK package on Friday!!! I was without internet over the weekend. I will post pictures in a bit, I'm working on resize them!!!  Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## em821

They know this beautifully wrapped box is for them immediately!



Take a look of how wide Oh-Oh's eyes are!!! 



Petunia can't wait anymore...she helped opening the box!


----------



## em821

Sorry the pictures are blurry. I can't get them to model with the goodies, so here's a picture of everything!



Bunny calender, timothey hay cakes, garden salad, treat jar, bunny shaped notes, cute bunny-character pen, wallet and pocket book sets!

Thank you buddy


----------



## em821

*GV*- Those video are so 

*Kav*- Your collection is amazing! Love everything and especially the purple bag!

*Pond*- Your skin sounds similar to mine. Hydrating products cause break out but Im constantly having dry patches too! It doesnt help that Colorado is so dry! 


Oh-Oh used to have a bed that he simply ignored it. Petunia managed to destroy it within 2 days after she was adopted. No more bed for them!


----------



## em821

*KT*-  Do not put them together at all when they are not altered! 

Neutering for the 2 years old male it&#8217;s a very common procedure. The success rate for bonding is very low when one bunny is fixed and the other is not. The hormone level of the not-altered bunny would drive the altered one insane! 

*SillyLaura*- Do you still have them? What happened? My male bunny is a Dutch mix! 

*Aquablueness*- I pull hair out of my bunnies too! It&#8217;s better you help him shed so he doesn't ingest the hair!


----------



## aquablueness

*girlvintage*- oh my gosh, what would i do w/o you my darling? pluck and sneeze, pluck and sneeze...
I'm sorry you don't have a "furminator" comb, maybe one day you'll be able to get one 

*omgblonde*- Yes you are right! It IS quite relaxing. Haha, but the fur certainly does go everywhere he he he. My Buns loves it....i could tell because he seems to grind his molars when i do it. 

*em821- wow* to all the great things you got in your package. The pictures of your bunnies are also so adorable, i love in action pictures!! Also to comment on your comment, yes i've heard that it's not good for them to ingest their hair and it's better to help them shed .


----------



## aquablueness

ItalianFashion said:


> I saw this on the ebay forum.... reminds me of what our bunnies sometimes do to our things
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Leigh-purse-handbag_W0QQitemZ220347924611QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I'm sure a lot of us handbag lovers would do that too if we had chewing instincts that were uncontrollable. But we've just got lots of drooling, petting and sniffing going on here - you ladies know who you are.


----------



## jellybebe

Wow Em, that's a great package! I wonder if your bunnies saw the bunny pics and knew it was for them? That's so cute. 

I can't pull hair out of Evander, he gets mad! Sometimes I trick him and pull clumps out of his back when he's not looking but if they're on his face, he tries to bite me!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> View attachment 657715
> 
> They know this beautifully wrapped box is for them immediately!
> 
> View attachment 657716
> 
> Take a look of how wide Oh-Oh's eyes are!!!
> 
> View attachment 657717
> 
> Petunia can't wait anymore...she helped opening the box!



thats soooo cute!! they seem to know its theirs!


----------



## caruava

Just wondering has anyone else received their package?


----------



## girlvintage

i haven't, but my buddy should get hers anytime soon, i had sent it through a friend that got her package last jan 22


----------



## bellapsyd

em- great package!!!

IF- LOL at the auction

I love plucking my buns, but they HATE it.  so I trick them by petting and plucking at the same time!!

Sorry I've been absent!  A lot going on.  Flying out to LA sunday-tuesday (my birthday!) then I am DONE with interviews!!!!

Everyone, keep posting your RAOK gifts as you get them!!!


----------



## girlvintage

*kav* - what does the E/W gaufre look like? i'm now obsessed to get a gaufre in red!! LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

^GV it's drop-dead gorgeous. I want one myself. Let me see if I can find a link: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/show-us-your-gauffres-gals-100118-16.html#post8349266
Post #227, although I see that you've been on that subforum.


----------



## ~KT~

em821 said:


> *KT*-  Do not put them together at all when they are not altered!



No I would never do that, thats why I was asking about neutering the male so we could let them hop around together in the future. They also wouldn't be living together, just being able to visit each other. My boyfriend lets them hop around the house at different times during the day and the free one will visit the caged one through the bars and it's totally sweet to watch. The boy was originally bought as a friend for the girl because we were told he was a girl but during the quarantine process discovered he was a Mr. Smokey.


----------



## SillyLaura

Hello all 
We kept the babies in separate hutches and the adults just roamed around our backyard. They dug a burrow too, so the adults would just come and go. 
We gave the babies away...but one day all the adults just disappeared into thin air and we never saw them again. It was really quite bizarre that they all vanished. I miss them.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^GV it's drop-dead gorgeous. I want one myself. Let me see if I can find a link:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/show-us-your-gauffres-gals-100118-16.html#post8349266
> Post #227, although I see that you've been on that subforum.



eeek!!  that's the E/W?? it is a beauty...

a lady here who travels alot and sells prada bags went on a 7 day sale.. i'm trying to see if she still has any red gaufres available... yummmm...


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> View attachment 657723
> 
> 
> View attachment 657724
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are blurry. I can't get them to model with the goodies, so here's a picture of everything!
> 
> View attachment 657725
> 
> Bunny calender, timothey hay cakes, garden salad, treat jar, bunny shaped notes, cute bunny-character pen, wallet and pocket book sets!
> 
> Thank you buddy


 

Cute bunny gifts! I am sure they are loving the treats


----------



## ItalianFashion

SillyLaura said:


> Hello all
> We kept the babies in separate hutches and the adults just roamed around our backyard. They dug a burrow too, so the adults would just come and go.
> We gave the babies away...but one day all the adults just disappeared into thin air and we never saw them again. It was really quite bizarre that they all vanished. I miss them.


 

oh no! I hope a predator did not  get them.  Thats what i would worry about with bunnies outside.


----------



## omgblonde

What a great RAOK gift!! I can't wait for my buddy to get hers!

Honey actually enjoys being plucked! He sits there and licks me while I pluck away haha.


----------



## jellybebe

Hopefully my buddy gets her package sometime next week! If it's a bit late, it will definitely be worth it!


----------



## girlvintage

I do hope my buddy likes what I got her.. This was my very first RAOK! BTW -- Thanks soooo much for including me guys!!! 

ok i officially am freaked out with my room.. late last night i was watching tv in bed... binky was curled up in a bunny loaf beside me and had dozed off.. i was falling asleep myself.. when suddenly a loud rattling came from my balcony door, like someone had just tried to oopen it from the other side!! i woke up and immediately thought i was dreaming the sound, but then looked at binky and he was staring at the door and his ears were perked towards it! 
i got up and looked outside, noone was there.. we live on the 29th floor so it would be impossible if someone was just passing by!!? binky stared at that door for another 30 minutes before deciding it was ok to relax again.. i'm still not relaxed!!...


----------



## omgblonde

eeek! could it of been wind?


----------



## girlvintage

^ it wasn't windy at all...


----------



## pond23

^^^ Was it the building's settling? Do you ever get earthquakes in your area? Did a large truck drive by?


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> ^^^ Was it the building's settling? Do you ever get earthquakes in your area? Did a large truck drive by?



i really have no idea what it could've been.. but now thinking of it.. the other day binky kept thumping at the same door, and this was about 10 mins of  random thumping.. and he never thumps.. then he ran behind the curtains to hide!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^eeek!!!


----------



## girlvintage

segue to a more pleasant topic.. 

have you guys tried using the program *Cooliris*? its so cool! it has mac and windows program.. it helps you search for specific images on the net and presents it to your screen *like an iphone*! ..so now i've been obsessing with the gaufre bag, i typed prada red gaufre, and it showed me all picture files of the same bag all over the net!

i hope the good bag-fairy gives me the red gaufre soon.... lol!


----------



## jellybebe

^Do you have to download it or is it a website? Sounds neat. I would like a Gauffre too. In a perfect world, I would also be able to find an astro fairy bag, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Do you have to download it or is it a website? Sounds neat. I would like a Gauffre too. In a perfect world, I would also be able to find an astro fairy bag, but I'm not holding my breath!



LOL!

here's the link.. you have to download the add-on 

http://www.cooliris.com/


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks!  speaking of iphone.....mine wont register on my computer for the updates. ugh


----------



## em821

^My iPhone won't register on my computer either! I was wondering what's going on!!!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> LOL!
> 
> here's the link.. you have to download the add-on
> 
> http://www.cooliris.com/


 
^^^ That's a cool site! Thanks for the link girlvintage!


----------



## em821

Thanks everybody! Oh-Oh loves the garden salad when I offered to him! Petunia is more interested in chewing the cardbord! 
Sorry buddy, I think you will receive the package very soon


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Just wondering has anyone else received their package?


 

I have not received mine. I just mailed my buddies so they should get next week.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> i really have no idea what it could've been.. but now thinking of it.. the other day binky kept thumping at the same door, and this was about 10 mins of random thumping.. and he never thumps.. then he ran behind the curtains to hide!!


 

We have haunted apartments


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> We have haunted apartments



..i hope they're friendly ghosts at least?!


----------



## ItalianFashion

hehe 

Luigi has been sleeping on the toilet again this week since I threw out his destroyed bed. Its so funny. If I have to go to the bathroom  he jumps down fwithout me  prompting him.  I guess I need to be extra careful about the toilet seat being down so he will not jump in again.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> hehe
> 
> Luigi has been sleeping on the toilet again this week since I threw out his destroyed bed. Its so funny. If I have to go to the bathroom  he jumps down fwithout me  prompting him.  I guess I need to be extra careful about the toilet seat being down so he will not jump in again.



Lol! its amazing that he can hop on the toilet seat without slipping off! i've always thought bunnies to be all clumsy, not have cat-like agility!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> hehe
> 
> Luigi has been sleeping on the toilet again this week since I threw out his destroyed bed. Its so funny. If I have to go to the bathroom  he jumps down fwithout me  prompting him.  I guess I need to be extra careful about the toilet seat being down *so he will not jump in again*.



LMAO oh dear


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> hehe
> 
> Luigi has been sleeping on the toilet again this week since I threw out his destroyed bed. Its so funny. If I have to go to the bathroom  he jumps down fwithout me  prompting him.  I guess I need to be extra careful about the toilet seat being down so he will not jump in again.



Too funny. How is the toilet comfy? Evander steals my bed! Early this morning he finally crawled up to me for cuddles! He was kissing my face for almost half an hour, it was so cute.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Too funny. How is the toilet comfy? Evander steals my bed! Early this morning he finally crawled up to me for cuddles! He was kissing my face for almost half an hour, it was so cute.



Awww!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I received my gift!!!  I'm at work (again for the day!), so I'll post tomorrow- but Buddy- you went way over and beyond what I expected- you are AMAZING.  

Chester is already destroying the willow ball (his FAVORITE).

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> LMAO oh dear



aw honeys so cute in your new avatar!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Too funny. How is the toilet comfy? Evander steals my bed! Early this morning he finally crawled up to me for cuddles! He was kissing my face for almost half an hour, it was so cute.


 

That so sweet. I wish luigi would do that . He digs in the bed. I have no idea why he likes the toilet so much unless its because he feels safe up there like a lookout


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> Lol! its amazing that he can hop on the toilet seat without slipping off! i've always thought bunnies to be all clumsy, not have cat-like agility!


 

He has always been on tile and hardwood since he was a baby so he has that mastered. He still loves the rugs but he knows how to walk on slippery surfaces.


----------



## caruava

*bella* we want photos!


----------



## gillianna

Some of you may know we have four bunnies from previous posts.  Mother bunny had babies and we kept two and then bought  our one bunny back from the  pet  shop that my daughter's friend gave it to when she decided she could not keep it.  The mother and baby girl bunny have bonded and are joined at the hip.  They literally will not leave each other's side.  They are always grooming each other and laying side by side.  If I take one to play with while one is in it's little house they seem to know they are not together and the one I have will keep looking for the other.  The baby is very sweet and tame.  Mother bunny was a outdoor bunny when we got her at one year and I don't think had much attention.  She is coming around and lets you hold her and pet her and she does give kisses but also likes to run around on both floors of the house.  It is funny to watch her go up one staircase and hit the wood  hallway floor and then run down the other stairway to the other room. She and the baby chase each other all through the house.  The two male bunnies each have their own cage and I plan on getting them all fixed soon.  They are love bugs.....total kissers and love any attention you give them.  They can stay in your arms and fall asleep and not move.  They learned how to jump on the bed for attention but they do fight if they are loose together so I have to keep them away from each other.  The question I am asking is once they are neutered will the boy bunnies be able to get along and is there a possibility all 4 of the bunnies can be in a cage together?  I have a huge 3 story bunny condo cage and right now the top one is for the male bunny and the bottom two levels are for the 2 females and the other bunny has a cage right next to the two females and they are always laying against the cage wires to be huddled together in a little group.  They are all so cute.   
Funny thing about beds.  My bunnies have small cat beds and they have never chewed anything on them. They seem to love them more than their wooden houses.  They will chew towels and any cloth I put in the cage.


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> That so sweet. I wish luigi would do that . He digs in the bed. I have no idea why he likes the toilet so much unless its because he feels safe up there like a lookout


 
Aw! Luigi would sleep on the toilet! The majority of my house is carpeted so they are not used to slippery surface at all. Oh-Oh can walk on tiles (bothrooms and landings) but not on hardwood. Petunia can't walk on anywhere that's not carpetedush:. It's actully very convient for me to keep them out of my kitchen (hardwood), so I don't feel I might accidently step on them while cooking!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> I received my gift!!! I'm at work (again for the day!), so I'll post tomorrow- but Buddy- you went way over and beyond what I expected- you are AMAZING.
> 
> Chester is already destroying the willow ball (his FAVORITE).
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


 
Mine loves the willow balls and baskets too!


----------



## em821

gillianna said:


> The mother and baby girl bunny have bonded and are joined at the hip. They literally will not leave each other's side. They are always grooming each other and laying side by side. If I take one to play with while one is in it's little house they seem to know they are not together and the one I have will keep looking for the other.


 
How cute!



gillianna said:


> They learned how to jump on the bed for attention but they do fight if they are loose together so I have to keep them away from each other. *The question I am asking is once they are neutered will the boy bunnies be able to get along and is there a possibility all 4 of the bunnies can be in a cage together?* I have a huge 3 story bunny condo cage and right now the top one is for the male bunny and the bottom two levels are for the 2 females and the other bunny has a cage right next to the two females and *they are always laying against the cage wires to be huddled together in a little group. They are all so cute.*


 
It is possible! But you'll not know for sure until you try. Bunnies choose their own mate just like us! It's a positive sign that they (one male and 2 females...I think) are trying to be close to each other through the cage wires. Bounding bunnies can be trickey. Seems like the chance is good that the 3 might be able to bound without too much effort! 

The two male fighting might be hormonal but might also be that they just don't see eye to eye! You can try to reverse the males positions (put the male bunny that's on the top cage to the bottom cage next to the females and such). The idea is to get the two males used to each others scent. Or switch their toys to start small. Make sure you are close by to monitor the females' reaction, they might try to attack the less familiar male through cage wires.


----------



## bellapsyd

em answered you before I could!  There are lots of articles on bonding as well.  Bunnies definitely bond much better when altered!!

I can't seem to attach photos (too big) and photobucket hosting is no longer allowed...anyone have any tips on how I can get my pictures up??


----------



## girlvintage

oh no! since when did they stop allowing photobucket? i saw an announcement recently that they were allowing only trusted sites and photobucket was one of them.. does that mean they dont allow any sites to attach photos now?? grr.


----------



## bellapsyd

It was SO nice to come home yesterday to this amazingly HUGE box!  My buddy wrapped it so nicely- like candy treats!!!  I want to note that there were TWO willow balls in the package...but as you'll see by the picture...when I woke up in the morning, Chester had already devoured one!


----------



## bellapsyd

My buddy got me (ooops, I mean Chester and Sarafina)  so many fun chew and toss toys!!!  

Toys:

2 small willow balls
willow christmas tree basket
adorable heart toss toy
long string of wooden chews that is clipped on both ends above Chesters potty now!
Circle of wooden Christmas chews with bells (Chester LOVES making noise)
Cute maple leaf toss toy!


----------



## bellapsyd

My AMAZING buddy also got us Oat Hay (which is great as they've never tried it and are excited!) and THE HOPPER HIDEAWAY!!!!!    They love love love cardboard houses!!!

For me:

an adorable bunny decoration (Chester tried to eat this as well, but no luck for him!)
Bunny treat jars!!  Ok, these aren't really for me...but they are SO beautiful!!!!  I have organic apple slices in one now and timothy hay cubes in the other.  It's great because now the treats are in a resealable jar and won't dry out!!!
Bunny PAPERCLIPS!!!
Bunny clips (different than the paper ones)


----------



## bellapsyd

and the best part?  The card envelope.  Homemade....it must have taken FOREVER.  Do you guys see how the felt bunnies are Chester and Sarafina???  There is a cute note inside also.  I have the envelope displayed over their mansion right now!  

THANK YOU BUDDY!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

sorry for so many posts in a row (picture limits). GV- maybe you can use photobucket and I misunderstood?

I figured since I was posting, here are a few more.  I laughed when I saw Chester realize he couldn't fit his big butt all the way into his bungalow!  Also- some pictures of Bella!! She goes for her checkup Saturday morning!  Last picture is of me when I was on my interviews- that's my Balenciaga ggh sandstone weekender (newish).

Oh, and I got these books from Amazon (I love bunny books and figured you guys would too):
When your rabbit needs special care: traditional and alternative healing methods

*looks great.  Haven't read it yet.  A little under 500 pgs.  Covers all different methods of healing (my vet is having luck so far with Bella and herbs!).  Organized well, very well researched and referenced...and best of all- CHEAP.  Seems like an invaluable reference for our libraries.

Rabbit Language or "Are you going to eat that?"

Again, haven't read it yet, but it looks HILARIOUS.  It's a funny book.  Basically it has an illustration with a "what does it mean in bunny language" and a "what you should do about it"...clearly written by a bunny lover!!

If you guys have great bunny books- share!!!

Oh, and for your daily bunny funny: LOLBunnies


----------



## jellybebe

^Amazing gifts! Everything looks so fun. Wow, your Weekender is ginormous!!!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> sorry for so many posts in a row (picture limits). GV- maybe you can use photobucket and I misunderstood?
> 
> I figured since I was posting, here are a few more.  I laughed when I saw Chester realize he couldn't fit his big butt all the way into his bungalow!  Also- some pictures of Bella!! She goes for her checkup Saturday morning!  Last picture is of me when I was on my interviews- that's my Balenciaga ggh sandstone weekender (newish).



Thats such a funny photo of chester!!

Bella looks very healthy now, i'm so glad!

Wow thats a huge bag!!


----------



## omgblonde

Wow you got some GREAT gifts Bella! I love your new purse!


----------



## bellapsyd

^   the weekender isn't too new.  I bought it in the early fall (before all my money problems with internship!), but never used it- so I just say it is new!  I have been using it as my purse/carryon for my flights


----------



## omgblonde

It's new enough  haha

Btw, what happened with the ebay problems? Did you sort it out?


----------



## em821

^Great package! Chester is so good at modeling, not camera shy at all! LOL of Chester with the bungalow! Bella looks like she's having so much fun at your place!!! LOVE your weekender! It looks like a great carryon purse during flights!


----------



## pond23

What a great package of gifts from your RAOK buddy, Bella! Your Balenciaga Weekender rocks! What a hot bag, in one of my favorite Bal colors!


----------



## caruava

I love the treat jars! Wish I could get stuff like that here...


----------



## bellapsyd

ebay is letting me list one thing a month (designer- i can list all other stuff as much as i want).  it's making it hard as I have a few LV, Coach, CL's, and designer jeans I would love to get up there now all at once!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ebay is letting me list one thing a month (designer- i can list all other stuff as much as i want). it's making it hard as I have a few LV, Coach, CL's, and designer jeans I would love to get up there now all at once!


 

I love the treat jars also and the bunny hideaway. You look great with your new bag . It looks like a good size. They limit jeans also?


----------



## bellapsyd

thank everyone!!!

IF_ they limit EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## pond23

That's crazy! One item a month? That's unreasonable.


----------



## girlvintage

why is ebay being so strangely difficult?? and they're not even consistent with their rules..! they let other people get away with everything, even selling obvious fakes, then they become really strict to the sellers that sell legit stuff?? that's just crazy.


----------



## omgblonde

Ebay have lost the plot!

My RAOK gift came today.. thankyou buddy! I loveeee it! My cameras just charging but I'll be sure to take some pictures later on today!


----------



## omgblonde

I was so confused when I woke up & saw a box covered in Christmas wrapping paper next to my bed, LOL! I almost thought it was December again!

Picture timeeee.. excuse my terrible photography skills!






An ADORABLE peal bracelet! It is seriously so pretty (& yes it fits great buddy ), I can't wait to wear it out. & it's all different shades of PINK.. my buddy knows me too well! 





iPod case! I love it especially with the pink snake skin trim, it's totally my style! It's really weird too because only yesterday I was looking at iPod cases online, haha.








Group shot! Along with the gifts was a really lovely letter that made me smile! Thank you buddy, you rock!


----------



## jellybebe

^Gorgeous gifts!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

i can't see the pictures!!!


----------



## omgblonde

I'll attatch them to this post as well!


----------



## pond23

Cool gifts everyone!

I had to take Puff Puff to the vet today. She had some blood and redness on her urethral area. She's been having a lot of poopy butt lately, so I've had to give her bunny butt baths. So my sister and I were worried that she had a UTI or a bladder infection.

The good news is that the vet doesn't think that it is a UTI or a bladder infection at this time. She is going to do some tests, but she thinks that the poopy butt is from the fact that Puff Puff has become too chubby to clean herself or to eat her cecotropes. And she thinks that we irritated the urethral area when we cleaned her with baby wipes. So she gave us a soothing cream to put on her once a day. Hopefully the vet is right! 

Another bit of good news is that Puff Puff has lost some weight due to the diet that we put her on. She is a Holland Lop and is supposed to be 4 lbs max. She had gone up to around 6 lbs, but now she is down to 5.5 lbs. Reducing the amount of timothy-based pellets and sweet treats such as carrots really helped.


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh no, i hope puff puff will be better soon!! yeah poopy butt is usually caused by being over-weight.. binky also had poopy butt often when he was a bit chunkier, so i put him on a diet, less sugary treats and more veggies, it worked. i'm sure puff puff will appreciate her slimmer look once she gets to her ideal weight!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no Puff Puff!!

cool gifts OMG

In California right now...loving the weather!

Bella Update:

Bella scared me a lot because she cried when I picked her up to go in her carrier and when the vet tech put her in the cold potty to weigh her!!!  But then she didn't cry when she got my temperature checked! (and you know how they do that!) 


 Bella OFFICIALLY  WEIGHS 4.5 LBS!!!!!

 whooo hooooo!  Dr. Ness says she am at a healthy weight!  She got her 3rd Ivermectin shot today  and her blood panels redrawn.  Hopefully, Monday when the results come in, it will show that her levels are all back to normal!!!!  I will keep you posted.


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> oh no Puff Puff!!
> 
> cool gifts OMG
> 
> In California right now...loving the weather!
> 
> Bella Update:
> 
> Bella scared me a lot because she cried when I picked her up to go in her carrier and when the vet tech put her in the cold potty to weigh her!!!  But then she didn't cry when she got my temperature checked! (and you know how they do that!)
> 
> 
> Bella OFFICIALLY  WEIGHS 4.5 LBS!!!!!
> 
> whooo hooooo!  Dr. Ness says she am at a healthy weight!  She got her 3rd Ivermectin shot today  and her blood panels redrawn.  Hopefully, Monday when the results come in, it will show that her levels are all back to normal!!!!  I will keep you posted.



Hooray bella!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Cute Gifts OMG I like the ipod case! 

Pond I hope its not anything seriously wrong with puff puff. She is doing great on her diet! Even though we love them chubby I  guess its not always best. 

Bella. So glad bella is gaining weight. The herbs seem to be working.  Let shope the panels come back ok.  Maybe she was scared or upset and thats why she cried. Luigi lets out a cry when I put him in the carrier. Did you see the cute floormats on the deals thread use january birthday code PHTBD11W create an account first and they are 13.98 shipped. They have only the kuromi left but they did have the hello kitty also.
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302033864&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442185561&bmUID=1233558132679


----------



## pond23

Thank you ladies for all of your best wishes for Puff Puff! Hopefully, there will be no signs of bladder infection or UTI.

Yay for Bella's getting better and gaining weight!


----------



## ItalianFashion

i just saw this if anyone wants to order one. Its a free aspca safety pack look in the lower right corner of page. It has the stickers you put in your window in case of emergency to let people know pets are there. Also a magnet with pet poison control number.
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/


----------



## jellybebe

I'm so glad to hear Bella has reached her goal weight! That must be a relief! 

Evander is fat again. It's pretty much my fault. I can't resist the begging. He has learned to jump onto my bed from the floor though, which is pretty amazing. He's going home tomorrow. I'm going to miss him so much!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> i just saw this if anyone wants to order one. Its a free aspca safety pack look in the lower right corner of page. It has the stickers you put in your window in case of emergency to let people know pets are there. Also a magnet with pet poison control number.
> http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/


 
^ Thanks for the ASPCA link IF! I just ordered my free set. I have been meaning to put a sticker near the front door to let people know that there are three bunnies inside.


----------



## omgblonde

I hope Puff Puff is okay! Good luck with her diet!

YAY I am so glad Bella has gained weight!

Aww why is Evander going home Jelly?


----------



## girlvintage

I have a huge dilemma... The condo where i live actually doesn't allow pets.. but when we moved in here about a year ago i didn't hide the fact that i had a bunny,  i even passed the front lobby with the pet carrier several times, and the staff didn't react.. since house bunnies are still rather rare where i live, i figured the rule was for cats and dogs only. 

Well just recently the building had a routine defogging for ants and termites so we all had to vacate for 24 hours, naturally i asked if it would be safe for the bunny to return after 24 hours and the building manager, who has a real huge stick up his $$, freaked out and said the bunny is not allowed to come back at all!! we had to plan a whole plan worthy of Mission Impossible and smuggled Binky in an airmail box back in the condo late late at night! I'm still so pissed that the manager is being such a prick.. he's a bit corrupt and i think he just wants me to pay him off to have Binky stay! I have a next door neighbor who smokes like a chimney and stinks up the corridors, but Binky who doesn't make a sound nor stinks, cant stay! Totally unfair right?! Now i worry, the next time I have to bring Binky to the vet it'll be twice as hard to bring him back home!!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no GV!!!  I hid my bunnies throughout college as well, I was considering doing the same when I move this summer (don't want to pay the enormous dog fees places charge), but maybe I won't!

Jelly, why is Evander going home?

I'm in LAX right now (finished my last interview!!!!), so I don't have the details, but I briefly talked to my mom (who told me my grandma is back in the hospital and it is  looking grim  good thoughts needed) and she said Bella's blood panels came back normal.  I'll have details later.  On my way to Las Vegas (layover- but I will play the penny slots!!!!!) where I will turn 25 at midnight in the Las Vegas airport!  Maybe I will get lucky and win at the slots!!!!  

totally unrelated- I am beyond PO'ed at Avis car rental company.  They charged me 2 days rental AND 2 days udnerage fee (I turn 25 a day too late) when I only rented the car for 25 hours....but that extra hour counts as a whole new day!  In all- I have spent $1000 on car rentals- half of that underage fees!!!

Here are my stats: 12 flights in 30 days, 8 different states in as many days, and 10 interviews.  My rank order list is due Feb. 4 at midnight- I have some deep thinking to do- wish me luck!!!!

loving the SoCal weather


----------



## caruava

Glad to hear Puff Puff is better. Can't be fun for you or the bunny having to clean their butt all the time.

WOW and Bella is doing great! She's put on weight which is good! Poor thing, Shadow looked horrified when he got a thermometer up the bum.


----------



## caruava

Good luck with the interviews. You must be so sick of them! Let us know how you go. GV that is such a pain. It is unfair. That someone smokes etc makes a stink but a small animal that is clean can't stay. People just think that cos it's an animal it'll make a mess.

Speaking of which I had to evacuate the bunnies Thursday before. My dad told me (11 hours notice) that he was coming and I had to hide Shadow's condo. It was so heavy and getting is down the stairs was a PAIN. Shadow and the little one had to go to the vet for boarding. That cost a small fortune and got the little one vaccinated while I was there.

Speaking of the little one, finally found her a good home. The 1st didn't go through. I had her up till Saturday just past. Had quite a few people call up. 2 teachers, 1 of them wanted to have the bunny as a classroom pet in a cage and I pretended to be interested and said there was someone else interested and would get back to her. Called back 2 days later and lied saying someone else took her.

The 2nd teacher wanted the bunny for a school pet. She would be alone in the garden. I didn't like that idea as well and again pretended there was someone interested and called back a day or 22 later saying she wasn't available like before.

There was another person who wanted the bunny to keep alone outdoors. He had 2 great danes. Enough said.

A couple of interested people called saying they wanted the bunny for their 3 or 5 year old kid. Tried to tell them the kids were too young and ended up lying again.

There were others as well but won't bore you guys. End of the day, and after a lot of lying I found a good home. 11 year old boy. They were getting a mate for the bunny. Bunnies would be kept indoors and outdoors. They had bunnies before that died of sickness.

So yes finally she has a good home. It's been on my mind for the past month and now I feel like I can speak freely without guilt. I was fussy but I cannot imagine the guilt I would feel if I just gave her up to anyone.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Good luck with the interviews. You must be so sick of them! Let us know how you go. GV that is such a pain. It is unfair. That someone smokes etc makes a stink but a small animal that is clean can't stay. People just think that cos it's an animal it'll make a mess.
> 
> Speaking of which I had to evacuate the bunnies Thursday before. My dad told me (11 hours notice) that he was coming and I had to hide Shadow's condo. It was so heavy and getting is down the stairs was a PAIN. Shadow and the little one had to go to the vet for boarding. That cost a small fortune and got the little one vaccinated while I was there.
> 
> Speaking of the little one, finally found her a good home. The 1st didn't go through. I had her up till Saturday just past. Had quite a few people call up. 2 teachers, 1 of them wanted to have the bunny as a classroom pet in a cage and I pretended to be interested and said there was someone else interested and would get back to her. Called back 2 days later and lied saying someone else took her.
> 
> The 2nd teacher wanted the bunny for a school pet. She would be alone in the garden. I didn't like that idea as well and again pretended there was someone interested and called back a day or 22 later saying she wasn't available like before.
> 
> There was another person who wanted the bunny to keep alone outdoors. He had 2 great danes. Enough said.
> 
> A couple of interested people called saying they wanted the bunny for their 3 or 5 year old kid. Tried to tell them the kids were too young and ended up lying again.
> 
> There were others as well but won't bore you guys. End of the day, and after a lot of lying I found a good home. 11 year old boy. They were getting a mate for the bunny. Bunnies would be kept indoors and outdoors. They had bunnies before that died of sickness.
> 
> So yes finally she has a good home. It's been on my mind for the past month and now I feel like I can speak freely without guilt. I was fussy but I cannot imagine the guilt I would feel if I just gave her up to anyone.



kav that's so great that you finally found a good home for her! i'm glad you were very picky with picking the family, the great dane one just made my eyes bulge out!! LOL!

I'm sure she will be well loved!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I'm so glad to hear Bella has reached her goal weight! That must be a relief!
> 
> Evander is fat again. It's pretty much my fault. I can't resist the begging. He has learned to jump onto my bed from the floor though, which is pretty amazing. He's going home tomorrow. I'm going to miss him so much!


 

oh no does he have to go home? Poor baby I am sure you both will miss each other.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> I have a huge dilemma... The condo where i live actually doesn't allow pets.. but when we moved in here about a year ago i didn't hide the fact that i had a bunny, i even passed the front lobby with the pet carrier several times, and the staff didn't react.. since house bunnies are still rather rare where i live, i figured the rule was for cats and dogs only.
> 
> Well just recently the building had a routine defogging for ants and termites so we all had to vacate for 24 hours, naturally i asked if it would be safe for the bunny to return after 24 hours and the building manager, who has a real huge stick up his $$, freaked out and said the bunny is not allowed to come back at all!! we had to plan a whole plan worthy of Mission Impossible and smuggled Binky in an airmail box back in the condo late late at night! I'm still so pissed that the manager is being such a prick.. he's a bit corrupt and i think he just wants me to pay him off to have Binky stay! I have a next door neighbor who smokes like a chimney and stinks up the corridors, but Binky who doesn't make a sound nor stinks, cant stay! Totally unfair right?! Now i worry, the next time I have to bring Binky to the vet it'll be twice as hard to bring him back home!!


 

Try bringing him in a big tote bag that you do not mind if it gets eaten. Thats how I smuggle luigi in hotels. I just walk by really fast and they have no clue.  I hate that when apt managers are so picky. I had that problem with my guinea pigs and had to bring them back and forth every month they came to change the air conditioning filter.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> oh no GV!!! I hid my bunnies throughout college as well, I was considering doing the same when I move this summer (don't want to pay the enormous dog fees places charge), but maybe I won't!
> 
> Jelly, why is Evander going home?
> 
> I'm in LAX right now (finished my last interview!!!!), so I don't have the details, but I briefly talked to my mom (who told me my grandma is back in the hospital and it is looking grim  good thoughts needed) and she said Bella's blood panels came back normal. I'll have details later. On my way to Las Vegas (layover- but I will play the penny slots!!!!!) where I will turn 25 at midnight in the Las Vegas airport! Maybe I will get lucky and win at the slots!!!!
> 
> totally unrelated- I am beyond PO'ed at Avis car rental company. They charged me 2 days rental AND 2 days udnerage fee (I turn 25 a day too late) when I only rented the car for 25 hours....but that extra hour counts as a whole new day! In all- I have spent $1000 on car rentals- half of that underage fees!!!
> 
> Here are my stats: 12 flights in 30 days, 8 different states in as many days, and 10 interviews. My rank order list is due Feb. 4 at midnight- I have some deep thinking to do- wish me luck!!!!
> 
> loving the SoCal weather


 

Bella you have so much going on. Thank goodness this is your last interview. Thats so much money and time.  You have been going non stop. I am hoping that your grandma will get better sending good vibes your way.  I hope you win so something good will happen out of all this.  have a happy birthday . I hope you can do something nice when you get home.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Good luck with the interviews. You must be so sick of them! Let us know how you go. GV that is such a pain. It is unfair. That someone smokes etc makes a stink but a small animal that is clean can't stay. People just think that cos it's an animal it'll make a mess.
> 
> Speaking of which I had to evacuate the bunnies Thursday before. My dad told me (11 hours notice) that he was coming and I had to hide Shadow's condo. It was so heavy and getting is down the stairs was a PAIN. Shadow and the little one had to go to the vet for boarding. That cost a small fortune and got the little one vaccinated while I was there.
> 
> Speaking of the little one, finally found her a good home. The 1st didn't go through. I had her up till Saturday just past. Had quite a few people call up. 2 teachers, 1 of them wanted to have the bunny as a classroom pet in a cage and I pretended to be interested and said there was someone else interested and would get back to her. Called back 2 days later and lied saying someone else took her.
> 
> The 2nd teacher wanted the bunny for a school pet. She would be alone in the garden. I didn't like that idea as well and again pretended there was someone interested and called back a day or 22 later saying she wasn't available like before.
> 
> There was another person who wanted the bunny to keep alone outdoors. He had 2 great danes. Enough said.
> 
> A couple of interested people called saying they wanted the bunny for their 3 or 5 year old kid. Tried to tell them the kids were too young and ended up lying again.
> 
> There were others as well but won't bore you guys. End of the day, and after a lot of lying I found a good home. 11 year old boy. They were getting a mate for the bunny. Bunnies would be kept indoors and outdoors. They had bunnies before that died of sickness.
> 
> So yes finally she has a good home. It's been on my mind for the past month and now I feel like I can speak freely without guilt. I was fussy but I cannot imagine the guilt I would feel if I just gave her up to anyone.


 

omg how in the world did you get that condo down stairs! I am glad you found the little one a good home. haha I know what you mean I was finding homes for piggies I rescued and I turned down about 90% of people. I just said sorry I have another person getting them. I was also paraniod about them going home with young children and people who would not take care of them the way I would. I ended up finding the greatest homes but took a while.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Try bringing him in a big tote bag that you do not mind if it gets eaten. Thats how I smuggle luigi in hotels. I just walk by really fast and they have no clue.  I hate that when apt managers are so picky. I had that problem with my guinea pigs and had to bring them back and forth every month they came to change the air conditioning filter.



oh my gosh thats a fabulous plan!! thanks IF!! do you keep the tote open? or does it need to be a breathable material so you can zip up the top? i have a carrier covered in faux cow hide, it kinda looks like a funky doctors bag.. but it has mesh windows so that might make it too obvious that there's a live animal inside..


----------



## ItalianFashion

I just put him in a canvas sack and leave the zipper open just a tad.  I walk really fast so I do not have to worry about suffocating him.

something like this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-MICROFIBER...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TRENDY-New-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## caruava

^Good idea esp with the walking fast. If I may add to that, pretend to be on the mobile so that people are less inclined to stop and speak to you.

And if you are doing that, turn the mobile on silent. When I was 16 I pretended to be on the mobile and it rang. It was so embarrassing. :S

Thanks for understanding ladies. Yes GV I was a bit shocked cos more than 1 person said they had dogs in the garden and planned to keep the bunny in the garden with them.

And how did I move the condo downstairs...? Well put it this way I wouldn't do it again. I am not strong enough. The bf is but I'm not. I was so scared that my legs/arms would give way and I would seriously injure him or myself. 

It's still sitting downstairs in the underground carpark. If the bf can't find some friends to help me move it I think I might have to pay some removalists to come move it. That was cost a small fortune.

Shadow has been very different since I brought him back from boarding last week. It's like he hates me. He hates me cuddling him. I'm just trying to pet him and talk to him as much as I can hoping things will go back to normal. Just got off the floor, lay down next to him talking to him, telling him how much I love him, petting him and giving him a kiss on the nose every now and then.


----------



## pond23

That is a great idea *IF* to sneak the bunnies in tote bags into buildings that don't allow them. My sister and I did this at a hotel a couple of years ago. And it worked!

I agree *Kav*! If you walk fast and talk in a serious manner on the cell phone people are much less inclined to bother you.
I am so happy that you were so diligent about finding a good home for the little bunny. Scary dogs, being outside constantly, and very young kids are big no-nos. Also, it is normal for *Shadow* to hold a temporary grudge against you for being put into boarding. My bunnies always get angry with me when I change their living arrangements. But the grudges don't last long, and before you know it, they return to their sweet, loving selves. He definitely doesn't hate you. He's just showing you attitude, because that's what bunnies do best. 

Thank you *omgblonde* for the good wishes! Puff Puff really loves her treats and her food, and it is very difficult to say no to her when she is begging us to feed her more. But I want her to be healthy, so I will make sure to keep her on her diet.

The no pets policy is totally unfair *girlvintage*! Cigarette and cigar smoke are so much worse and damaging than bunnies are to a condo building. The stench of the smoke permeates the walls, the rugs, and all of the furnishings. And it is a health hazard. Italian Fashion's and Kav's ideas are really good about sneaking *Binky* in. He's relatively small and can be hidden well in a big bag that doesn't resemble an animal carrier.

You must be so exhausted with all of the travelling *Bella*. I would be totally pooped. You went to southern CA at the right time. We are supposed to be having a rain spell here soon. And great news about Bella's good test results!


----------



## girlvintage

aw *Kav* - dont feel bad! he's just giving you attitude for leaving him.. but that'll soon pass! binky was like that too, i left him for 2 months with the bf, who we all know binky isn't very fond of.. so when i got home he snubbed me for 2 days, wouldn't even look at me! then on the third day he couldn't resist any longer, he ran to my hand and licked it endlessly!


----------



## jellybebe

My bf and the bunny just left. So sad. My bf and I were deliberating back and forth about whether I should keep the bunny until Spring Break in March, but we decided that it would be better to bring him home now. He likes it at my place, but I'm sure he misses his condo and all his stuff, and at the end of this semester I have to spend a week in a rural location, so I wasn't sure if I could bring him with me. (In case I don't get to go home for spring break.) Plus when exams roll around, I won't be around as much, so we figured it wouldn't be fair to the little guy. Poor little guy. 

Kav I'm so glad you were picky about who could take the bunny and who couldn't. It would be important to me too. I guess that I think of animals as little people. 

GV I would just keep sneaking Binky in and out of the building. Too bad about the manager.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> My bf and the bunny just left. So sad. My bf and I were deliberating back and forth about whether I should keep the bunny until Spring Break in March, but we decided that it would be better to bring him home now. He likes it at my place, but I'm sure he misses his condo and all his stuff, and at the end of this semester I have to spend a week in a rural location, so I wasn't sure if I could bring him with me. (In case I don't get to go home for spring break.) Plus when exams roll around, I won't be around as much, so we figured it wouldn't be fair to the little guy. Poor little guy.



i'm sure your dear evander will be happy in a familiar surrounding with all his toys, but i totally understand how hard it must be to say goodbye.. 

..who'll be looking after him now?


----------



## omgblonde

Girlvintage - eeek, hopefully you can keep sneaking Binky in & out!

Bella - Congrats on completing all your interviews!! I hope your grandma is doing okay, keep us updated. 

That's so stupid about the car rental company, do you think there's anything you can do about it? Good luck on the slots!! haha.

HAPPPPPYYYYYYY 25TH BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!






Kav - Why did you have to hide the bunnies from your dad? I can't even imagine you trying to get the condo out of the place! Omg it must of been such a struggle! I'm glad you finally found a new home for the baby.


----------



## caruava

Thanks everyone. Shadow is becoming his normal self again. He just plonked himself at my feet and is starting to let me pick him up and is licking me again. Urm problem is *omg* is that my dad thinks bunnies are destructive... That's it. I've living in my own place but my parents bought this place for me so it's pretty much their place so i feel obligated to respect what they want in the house or not.

And happy birthday *bella*!!! 25! WOW... I used to think that was so old... But I turn 25 in August and I don't feel that much older. Enjoy the day, getting up to much?


----------



## ItalianFashion

And how did I move the condo downstairs...? Well put it this way I wouldn't do it again. I am not strong enough. The bf is but I'm not. I was so scared that my legs/arms would give way and I would seriously injure him or myself. 

It's still sitting downstairs in the underground carpark. If the bf can't find some friends to help me move it I think I might have to pay some removalists to come move it. That was cost a small fortune.

Shadow has been very different since I brought him back from boarding last week. It's like he hates me. He hates me cuddling him. I'm just trying to pet him and talk to him as much as I can hoping things will go back to normal. Just got off the floor, lay down next to him talking to him, telling him how much I love him, petting him and giving him a kiss on the nose every now and then.[/quote]


I did not even think that could be lifted you must be strong I hope b/f can help you move it back.   Glad to hear he is not as upset. They do not stay mad very long. Luigi was a little weird when I left him with the neighbor. I think they get scared we might leave them.


----------



## girlvintage

*happy happy 25th birthday bella!!*​


----------



## bellapsyd

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!!   

Andy gave me Bella for my birthday, but I have mixed feelings.  She loves him so much, I'd rather he keep her, but at the same time he is too busy for her at the moment and she gets to hang out with the other buns at my place.  Of course, all this may be a moot point in a few months if he moves with me....

which brings me to my next freak out- my rank order list is due at midnight tomorrow and I cannot figure out the order!!!! (I may obsess about this for the next 24 hours...warning!)


----------



## jellybebe

Happy bday and good luck with your rank order! It's going to be a tough decision! Sounds like you have lots of good options, though. 

My bf said Evander was sad! He hid under the bed when they got home. He was apparently a big hit at the airport though, and the flight attendants let him put his carrier on the seat. He was also allowed to unzip the carrier as long as the bunny didn't get out. Last time our flight attendants were mean and didn't let us even open the carrier. My bf let him sit beside him on the train and apparently he stretched out on the seat but Evander was naughty and peed on the seat!


----------



## pond23

Happy Birthday *Bella*! Good luck with your rank order!

I'm not surprised that *Evander* was so popular at the airport *Jelly*! He is so adorable! His going home with your boyfriend was for the best since you will be so busy in the upcoming months. Don't worry! He won't be sad for long. He will be happy to be back in a familiar environment soon. Oh, and I haven't forget about posting a review of Smashbox Halo for you Jelly! I haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## em821

Happy birthday *Bella*!
*Omg* - love your pkg!
*Kav* - yeek! You moved the condo all by yourself! I know Shadow would turn around. Mine does the same thing after I gone on vacations!
*GV* - the apartment manager is so ridiclous! I like the comb of IF ane Kev's idea!
*Jelly* - It must have been so hard to see Evander leave! I think you and your bf made good decision base on the circumstance! I know it must been hard!!!


----------



## girlvintage

I got my RAOK today!! Buddy, thank you sooooo much!!!!

I got a voucher today to claim it at the post office, and they were asking me if I had ID of Mr Binky bec it was also addressed to him!!? LOL!! 

so here are my photos!!!

Ma.. a package for me..?







No ma.. its NOT another gucci bag for you!





So many treats!!! (..oops, there's a give-away with the card included!)





...a playboy feeding bowl, mirror and notebook, a chew toy kabob, a B studded phone charm, t-shirt with iron-on diamonds, a leash, and pretty red clips...





I'm staying in this box until ma sets up my new blanky..





Aaaah... that's more like it...





Thank you Buddy!! Binky and I LOOOVE all the gifts!!!!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Happy birthday *Bella*!
> *Omg* - love your pkg!
> *Kav* - yeek! You moved the condo all by yourself! I know Shadow would turn around. Mine does the same thing after I gone on vacations!
> *GV* - the apartment manager is so ridiclous! I like the comb of IF ane Kev's idea!
> *Jelly* - It must have been so hard to see Evander leave! I think you and your bf made good decision base on the circumstance! I know it must been hard!!!



I did not move it myself... No way! The bf helped me but trust me I have no strength and it was SO heavy. There is no way I am lifting it up the stairs cos I'm afraid I will injure him badly if my back gives way.


----------



## caruava

YAY!!! I know we're not supposed to giveaway who is whose buddy (if that was grammatically correct), but I think it's fairly obvious in this case! 


I couldn't stop laughing when I read the caption and when I saw Binky's mouth open wide! That's too cute! And good timing on the photo too!







LOL I cannot believe that they asked for 'Mr Binky's" ID. I am sure that if you explained it was your bunny they would have understood. I mean the sender had my name + Shadow.  But that is too funny...






Binky must be a happy bunny. Bowl's filled with food already!






Awwww Binky is so cute sitting in the Gucci box. 

And what a good boy, sitting still for the camera. What a poser! And I love your new signature photos *GV*! Binky looks like the bunny on the Kabob with the black over it's eye.


----------



## caruava

Shadow and I received our gifts today. THANK YOU SO MUCH BUDDY!!!

I happened to be home sick else I would have had to go pick up the delivery at 6am at the post office tomorrow (with the hours I work that's the only time I can get there) so everything worked out great! I felt crap this morning for a reason. 

Here are some photos... Had to use flash so some seem a bit bright, and for those that I didn't seem dark.


----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava




----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> thats toooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw!! it matches his fur perfectly!!



shadow must be enjoying his new comfy leopard bed! roar!!


----------



## caruava

Got a bit confused when I read the note. It was addressed to Kav and Evander? Either I misunderstood or my buddy got names mixed up? Doesn't matter, I'm sure all will be revealed when we reveal ourselves soon. 

Oh and the story about my sister.

So my sister came into my room this morning and saw the open papaya treats. Without hesitation she ate some perhaps not realising they were for animals.

I told her (laughing hysterically) that it was for Shadow. And she said, "Really? It's SO sweet, can't be good for him. Try some!"

So I thought why not (the bf thought I was gross and I am sure some of you will too), it was a tiny piece. I must say they were quite tasty, and don't worry my sister will be more careful next time.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when I read the caption and when I saw Binky's mouth open wide! That's too cute! And good timing on the photo too!
> 
> And what a good boy, sitting still for the camera. What a poser! And I love your new signature photos *GV*! Binky looks like the bunny on the Kabob with the black over it's eye.



-- I had to feed him a raisin to stand there, so it was perfect timing that he was chewing!

-- I also thought he looked alot like the kabob! that bunny head also has a stripe running down the back -- like binky!.. did you know that?


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i'm sure your dear evander will be happy in a familiar surrounding with all his toys, but i totally understand how hard it must be to say goodbye..
> 
> ..who'll be looking after him now?



I agree with *GV*. Poor Evander, it must be unsettling for him, and esp that he doesn't understand. You are doing what's best for him though. March will come soon enough.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> -- I had to feed him a raisin to stand there, so it was perfect timing that he was chewing!
> 
> -- I also thought he looked alot like the kabob! that bunny head also has a stripe running down the back -- like binky!.. did you know that?



Yes I knew that but not when I bought the Kabob. I saw his markings in those videos you posted. Ah so he was chewing! I was wondering how he had his mouth wide open, still funny though.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG everyone's presents are so awesome! Great captions too Kav. I love that bunny sweatshirt and Shadow's bed is so cute! I can't believe Binky's new blanky was personalized, how thoughtful!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL @ the post office asking for Binky's ID 
Awesome gifts everyone! I have that same Playboy notebook!


----------



## girlvintage

shadows so intent on eating that note up! LOL!!





oh he's sooo chunky here.. i love it!!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> LOL @ the post office asking for Binky's ID
> Awesome gifts everyone! I have that same Playboy notebook!



I was all alone when i went, and had hurried there all excited to claim my parcel, so i was a bit flustered and out of it.. everyone was staring at me... i wasn't about to say Mr Binky is a Bunny.. they might have thought i was crazy woman!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!!!
> 
> Andy gave me Bella for my birthday, but I have mixed feelings. She loves him so much, I'd rather he keep her, but at the same time he is too busy for her at the moment and she gets to hang out with the other buns at my place. Of course, all this may be a moot point in a few months if he moves with me....
> 
> which brings me to my next freak out- my rank order list is due at midnight tomorrow and I cannot figure out the order!!!! (I may obsess about this for the next 24 hours...warning!)


 

oh wow he gave you bella   At least she gets to be with other bunnies.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> I got my RAOK today!! Buddy, thank you sooooo much!!!!
> 
> I got a voucher today to claim it at the post office, and they were asking me if I had ID of Mr Binky bec it was also addressed to him!!? LOL!!
> 
> so here are my photos!!!
> 
> Ma.. a package for me..?
> 
> 
> 
> No ma.. its NOT another gucci bag for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many treats!!! (..oops, there's a give-away with the card included!)
> 
> 
> 
> This is so funny like binky is in shock wow for me... I see kav noticed his mouth open also lol.       Funny the post office asked about mr binky! I love all your gifts and the blanket with his name is so cute.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


>


 
His new wife  maybe being neutered he will not want sexytime as much as luigi does with his bunny.   omg kav I know shadows name I have no idea what I was thinking that day.  Hopefully he will not eat the bed in 1 week  I cannot believe your sis started eating the treats. I have tried luigis before so I think its ok just dried fruit.   They do look like candy .


----------



## pond23

LOL! The post office box's asking for Mr. Binky's ID is too funny! Maybe it's time for him to get his driver's license.


----------



## girlvintage

..wanted to add a few more photos bec i forgot to include one of the parcel with the individually wrapped gifts, its was so thoughtfully wrapped and ribboned!







..and here's *Mr Hugh Hefty* enjoying his breakfast at the *Playboy Mansion!*..


----------



## bellapsyd

LOVE everyone's gifts!!!!!!  Everyone took so much time to wrap and beautify things!  I need to step up my game for the next RAOK!!!  I'm going to get crazy artistic!!!

IF- I had asked for Bella when this all started (and when he got her, she was originally for me), so I think he finally gave in.  But now, really watching them together, I don't want to separate them and I think he feels that way too.  Hopefully, he'll move with me this summer and so will Bella (of course) and it will all work out!  Although my dad has grown very attached to Bella!

I'm  really struggling...but I just certified my rank order (hoping I won't change it agian in the last 3 hours I have left).  It goes (by location since you won't know the names): St. Petersburg FL, West Palm  Beach FL, Loma Linda CA, Tampa FL, St. Petersburg FL, Tarzana CA, Kissimmee FL, Chicago IL, Delray Beach FL, Dallas TX

18 days until I find out!


----------



## girlvintage

*^ Good Luck Bella*!! I hope you get in all of them!! or atleast your top three choices!!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> LOL @ the post office asking for Binky's ID
> Awesome gifts everyone! I have that same Playboy notebook!



I know, I still laugh about the ID thing!

Oh and thanks *jelly*, I would have loved to put a carrot on it but I didn't have any orange thread!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> I was all alone when i went, and had hurried there all excited to claim my parcel, so i was a bit flustered and out of it.. everyone was staring at me... i wasn't about to say Mr Binky is a Bunny.. they might have thought i was crazy woman!



Hehe... So what did you end up telling them?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> oh wow he gave you bella   At least she gets to be with other bunnies.



Forgot to comment on this. WOW that's a big thing, giving you Bella. I can't say for certain as I am not Bella but I think she would be happier in the company of other bunnies that alone most of the time. He can always visit and go for visits.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> His new wife  maybe being neutered he will not want sexytime as much as luigi does with his bunny.   omg kav I know shadows name I have no idea what I was thinking that day.  Hopefully he will not eat the bed in 1 week  I cannot believe your sis started eating the treats. I have tried luigis before so I think its ok just dried fruit.   They do look like candy .



I just figure that because it's for animal consumption the packing and food processing does not go through a process as stringent as if it were for human consumption.

Thank you SO much... I love the gifts... And so does Shadow. His ball was ripped apart when I got home. Oh and did I mention I received the parcel and it had been gone through by customs? 

Must have been the smell of the scented tissues! The box had clearly been opened and taped back together, not that I have a problem with that. Customs must have wondered what was with the crazy bunny theme!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> ..wanted to add a few more photos bec i forgot to include one of the parcel with the individually wrapped gifts, its was so thoughtfully wrapped and ribboned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and here's *Mr Hugh Hefty* enjoying his breakfast at the *Playboy Mansion!*..



Awww... that's so cute how he has his front paws in the bowl! Glad you liked everything!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> LOVE everyone's gifts!!!!!!  Everyone took so much time to wrap and beautify things!  I need to step up my game for the next RAOK!!!  I'm going to get crazy artistic!!!
> 
> IF- I had asked for Bella when this all started (and when he got her, she was originally for me), so I think he finally gave in.  But now, really watching them together, I don't want to separate them and I think he feels that way too.  Hopefully, he'll move with me this summer and so will Bella (of course) and it will all work out!  Although my dad has grown very attached to Bella!
> 
> I'm  really struggling...but I just certified my rank order (hoping I won't change it agian in the last 3 hours I have left).  It goes (by location since you won't know the names): St. Petersburg FL, West Palm  Beach FL, Loma Linda CA, Tampa FL, St. Petersburg FL, Tarzana CA, Kissimmee FL, Chicago IL, Delray Beach FL, Dallas TX
> 
> 18 days until I find out!



Good luck! Have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## caruava

Got this email at work today. Sorry if you guys have seen this before or if it's something that has been going around for ages and I'm the last on the boat...

2009 Playboy Bunny Calendar. 





Open in private!!!!!! 





























2009 Playboy Bunny           Calendar!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok- no more revealing who was whose RAOK buddy until everyone has their gifts!!


----------



## caruava

Sorry *bella*!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Hehe... So what did you end up telling them?



i said "uh.. sorry no, i don't have Mr Binky's ID, but he's well aware that I'll be getting the parcel by myself..".. maybe i should've also said:

"Oh, Mr Binky is home, probably eating his own poop..." ​
I would've loved to see the reaction on their faces..!!  LOL!


----------



## caruava

They would have thought you were absolutely MAD!


----------



## girlvintage

...ooops.. my bad bella..!


----------



## girlvintage

*kav* - the 2009 bunny calendar you just posted didnt show anything.. is it a link?


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> "Oh, Mr Binky is home, probably eating his own poop..." ​
> I would've loved to see the reaction on their faces..!!  LOL!



ahahahahaah!!!


----------



## caruava

Hmmm nope, they are images. They are showing on my computer though. Confused...


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> i said "uh.. sorry no, i don't have Mr Binky's ID, but he's well aware that I'll be getting the parcel by myself..".. maybe i should've also said:
> 
> "Oh, Mr Binky is home, probably eating his own poop..."​
> 
> I would've loved to see the reaction on their faces..!!  LOL!


 
^ It's my 3,000th post! Yay! Glad it's on the bunny thread! 

*GV*, I told my sister the Mr. Binky ID story, and she was laughing hysterically. The reaction on the post office employees' faces would have been priceless if you had told them, "Oh yeah, by the way, Mr. Binky is home right at this moment eating his own poop. So, uh, he's too busy to pick up his parcel."


----------



## caruava




----------



## girlvintage

*HOLY CARROTS!! its a bird? its a plane?! NO -- its a .. UH.. flying BUNNY???!!*


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


>



Aw are you holding him in midair? I know he can jump high, but...


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh wow!!! I thought Lucie jumped high but thats massssive *kavandoo*!

My baby is ... erm horny. To my horror she started humping Lacey today. This is the first time i've noticed this. They are both having their ops in 2 weeks. Do you think it's ok to leave them as they are til the op? I read that females hump for dominance, is that true? Lucie isnt hurting Lacey infact they seem very affectionate towards each other.
Sorry, I wasnt sure whether to ring my vet or not!


----------



## bellapsyd

congrats pond!!

Savvy- they are 2 females right?  I think ti should be ok, they do hump for dominance.  Just watch for any signs of aggression


----------



## em821

*Kav and GV * Loved your captions and the fun photos!

*GV* - Haha! The post office asked for Binkys ID! I showed the posts to my DH and we cant stop laughing at this



girlvintage said:


> i said "uh.. sorry no, i don't have Mr Binky's ID, but he's well aware that I'll be getting the parcel by myself..".. maybe i should've also said:
> 
> "Oh, Mr Binky is home, probably eating his own poop..."​
> 
> I would've loved to see the reaction on their faces..!!  LOL!




*Bella-* Good luck! At least you are finally done with the intense traveling!


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


>


 
*Kav-* I cant see the calendar images either! Awww!  Shadow sure hopped high!!!


----------



## em821

savvysgirl said:


> Oh wow!!! I thought Lucie jumped high but thats massssive *kavandoo*!
> 
> My baby is ... erm horny. To my horror she started humping Lacey today. This is the first time i've noticed this. They are both having their ops in 2 weeks. Do you think it's ok to leave them as they are til the op? I read that females hump for dominance, is that true? Lucie isnt hurting Lacey infact they seem very affectionate towards each other.
> Sorry, I wasnt sure whether to ring my vet or not!


 
While not fixed if both are females it's ok! Like Bella said, watch for any sign of aggression. Make sure you intervene, if they start to chase each other in a tight circle - nose to tail. Bunnies get dizzy while doing this and will harm each other!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


>


LOL!!! Superrrrr bun!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks guys!

Yes they are both definately lady bunnies!! I think it is just dominance humping. We have always known that Lucie was the leader bunny but i've never seen her hump Lacey before. They were very affectionate towards each other and just kept laying down, playing and giving each other bunny kisses! 

I will definately keep my eye out for anything though.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


>


 

How cute Very good to get the photo mid leap!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> LOVE everyone's gifts!!!!!! Everyone took so much time to wrap and beautify things! I need to step up my game for the next RAOK!!! I'm going to get crazy artistic!!!
> 
> IF- I had asked for Bella when this all started (and when he got her, she was originally for me), so I think he finally gave in. But now, really watching them together, I don't want to separate them and I think he feels that way too. Hopefully, he'll move with me this summer and so will Bella (of course) and it will all work out! Although my dad has grown very attached to Bella!
> 
> I'm really struggling...but I just certified my rank order (hoping I won't change it agian in the last 3 hours I have left). It goes (by location since you won't know the names): St. Petersburg FL, West Palm Beach FL, Loma Linda CA, Tampa FL, St. Petersburg FL, Tarzana CA, Kissimmee FL, Chicago IL, Delray Beach FL, Dallas TX
> 
> 18 days until I find out!


 

18 days yay! When will you move?    I am hoping your b/f comes with you so you can all be together and you will have someone to help out with the bunnies


----------



## bellapsyd

^ love your blog IF!!!  I am VERY passionate about that topic.  

I would move sometime in the summer.  Either June-August, depending on where I will be going!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Spa day pictures!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

more...


----------



## bellapsyd

still more


----------



## bellapsyd

last one...sorry for so many!


----------



## girlvintage

^aw how cute!!! but why isn't there a group pic with all buns?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Very cute bella! Chester looks angry in the first pic


----------



## bellapsyd

no group pic b/c of the set- it was small and detailed, so the bunnies couldn't all sit together!


----------



## girlvintage

*bella *-  i showed the photos to the BF, he said "one small step for man...one giant leap for a bunny"


----------



## girlvintage

*IF* - i went to your blog and watched tim gunn's fashion victim again.. i've seen that video before but with others around, this time i watched it by myself and i actually wept for the first time..

thank you for reminding me that this is still a big problem, and that its everyone's fight, not just peta and pet lovers everywhere.. but everyone who is human. even if we may choose not to wear fur, its the awareness that we also share to others that makes a huge difference.. now i wish i could do more. i want to do more. thank you IF.. you're doing a great job with your blog...


----------



## caruava

Ooooo I love the photos *Bella*! The space theme is great! Would have looked even cuter if they had gear on... but that's easier said than done I know. And no there were'nt too many pics, I've looked at them all twice!

And no Shadow wasn't bouncing off the bed...


----------



## caruava




----------



## pond23

Thanks *bella*! I love your space pics!

Shadow can fly! Really cool pics *kav*!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhh Kav!!! so cool!!!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> Spa day pictures!!!!



hahaha first bunnies on the moon!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


>


LOL this is the best pic!!


----------



## em821

Bella - the space theme pics are so cute! I wish the shelter here have something similar! What's the next theme?

Kav - Cool pic! Perfect timing!


----------



## jellybebe

Kav- wow, is Shadow jumping down from somewhere? He literally looks like he's flying!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> LOL this is the best pic!!



that is SO cool!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love the pic kav!  He really can jump high! I have never been able to catch him with a pic mid jump.


----------



## bellapsyd

em821 said:


> Bella - the space theme pics are so cute! I wish the shelter here have something similar! What's the next theme?
> 
> Kav - Cool pic! Perfect timing!



disco bunnies!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I am thinking of buying andy the LV taiga wallet with 6 CC slots and the ID window (cant think of the name...something with an "F")- what do you guys think?


----------



## ItalianFashion

will he appreciate an lv wallet?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

savvysgirl said:


> ...
> My baby is ... erm horny. To my horror she started humping Lacey today...


Maybe they are just lesbunnies. 

Be supportive, maybe knock before you go in their room.


----------



## girlvintage

*Mr Binky went to the DMV today.. *


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> *Mr Binky went to the DMV today.. *




omg, I want one- how did you do it???


----------



## bellapsyd

ShimmaPuff said:


> Maybe they are just lesbunnies.
> 
> Be supportive, maybe knock before you go in their room.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *Mr Binky went to the DMV today.. *


 


That is so cute let us know how to do it!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

ItalianFashion said:


> will he appreciate an lv wallet?


 

I am asking because my husband does not even know what LV is and so do you think that he would like it?


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> omg, I want one- how did you do it???



I would looooove to say he took a driving test and passed..!! 

But it's really more simple than it looks.. i just took an image of a drivers license off the internet and changed the photo and info using Microsoft Paint..


----------



## girlvintage

the last one was badly pixelated so i made i better looking one.. and Mr Binky insisted he was more of a New-yorker.. check out his address..


----------



## pond23

^ OMG!  Binky finally got his driver's license!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> I am asking because my husband does not even know what LV is and so do you think that he would like it?



no, he won't most likely, LOL.  He thinks all this designer stuff is a waste of money...it's more that *I* want him to have it...lol, I guess that doesn't make it much of a gift then


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> I would looooove to say he took a driving test and passed..!!
> 
> But it's really more simple than it looks.. i just took an image of a drivers license off the internet and changed the photo and info using Microsoft Paint..




you can actually use MS paint for something?  I cannot figure out how to do anything with it- I thought it was useless?


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> no, he won't most likely, LOL.  He thinks all this designer stuff is a waste of money...it's more that *I* want him to have it...lol, I guess that doesn't make it much of a gift then



My DH didn't know anything about designer brands. I got him an LV wallet within the first year we were together. Even he didn't know it before, he loved it!


----------



## em821

Aw! Mr. Binky's driver license!!!!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

ShimmaPuff said:


> Maybe they are just lesbunnies.
> 
> Be supportive, maybe knock before you go in their room.



Awwww ... they are sisters though!!! 

They were playing with each other all day yesterday and no humping ... AND no wee wee's anywhere! 

*GV* -The license is soo cool & cute!!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> the last one was badly pixelated so i made i better looking one.. and Mr Binky insisted he was more of a New-yorker.. check out his address..



LOL this made my day!  Binky's 5 ft 9 in?


----------



## caruava

savvysgirl said:


> Awwww ... they are sisters though!!!
> 
> They were playing with each other all day yesterday and no humping ... AND no wee wee's anywhere!
> 
> *GV* -The license is soo cool & cute!!



Awwww that's so sweet... Would love to see more photos of the 2. They are just so sweet.


----------



## caruava

Bella with the wallet if that's the case I wouldn't bother with an LV wallet. He might not appreciate it. I don't mean he won't appreciate the gift, but he won't appreciate that it is LV. Get what I mean? Esp with the LV it is pretty showy. Perhaps if you want to get him a designer wallet get him a Gucci or Prada, something that doesn't have the branding splashed all over it?


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I am thinking of buying andy the LV taiga wallet with 6 CC slots and the ID window (cant think of the name...something with an "F")- what do you guys think?



I like this wallet, it's very nice but $$$$. I was considering it for my bf as well, but ended up getting him the zippy coin purse in black epi. He loves it. He's not terribly into LV (he thinks lots of it is tacky) but he loves this wallet, mostly cuz he likes to fold his money. If your bf appreciates a good wallet and you know he will use it for a long time then go for it. 
I personally want the Sarah wallet in rose pop! I don't care about the wallet itself, I just want something in that colour that I can use daily. 

Have you guys checked out the Shibuya mon Amour collection for Forever 21? There's a very cute bunny tank! 

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=promo_shibuya&product_id=2059505775&Page=1

GV I especially love Binky's address! He's so posh for living in Central Park!

My dad suddenly had to go to the hospital a few days ago. They were running tests on him for days. I suspect a bowel obstruction based on his symptoms but I haven't heard anything and none of my siblings/family are physicians so they don't know what's going on either. Plus they are across the country and it's difficult to email/text from the hospital. He's going in for surgery today and it's driving me nuts because I don't know what it's for! Anyway, please send good vibes!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Jelly!!! He's in my thoughts!!!

 buying the tank in taupe now!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Bella with the wallet if that's the case I wouldn't bother with an LV wallet. He might not appreciate it. I don't mean he won't appreciate the gift, but he won't appreciate that it is LV. Get what I mean? Esp with the LV it is pretty showy. Perhaps if you want to get him a designer wallet get him a Gucci or Prada, something that doesn't have the branding splashed all over it?




i super get what you mean!! seriously!! my BF claims to NOT be aware of name brands.. he's always teasing me about my designer bags but i always make it up by shopping in night markets for clothes, bec hello we all know girls will always look good even if we shop in flea markets...!  ..but men always NEEDS to shops in boutique shops like kenneth cole and branded stuff...so he always ends up spending more right?

its always unfair to shop with the BF or DH, they always get the pricier gifts in the end, right?? hehehehhe!


----------



## girlvintage

OBTW...rather meaningless sidebar.. ever since i joined the purse forum i notice terms i didnt understand before but quickly learned what they meant.. but one really made me smile... DH is dear husband right?


----------



## bellapsyd

^yup, i believe so!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ Jelly!!! He's in my thoughts!!!
> 
> buying the tank in taupe now!



Got the same one! It's super cute. The pink isn't as nice of a pink IRL (it's almost salmon-ish) but the taupe is pretty much how you would imagine.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I like this wallet, it's very nice but $$$$. I was considering it for my bf as well, but ended up getting him the zippy coin purse in black epi. He loves it. He's not terribly into LV (he thinks lots of it is tacky) but he loves this wallet, mostly cuz he likes to fold his money. If your bf appreciates a good wallet and you know he will use it for a long time then go for it.
> I personally want the Sarah wallet in rose pop! I don't care about the wallet itself, I just want something in that colour that I can use daily.
> 
> Have you guys checked out the Shibuya mon Amour collection for Forever 21? There's a very cute bunny tank!
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=promo_shibuya&product_id=2059505775&Page=1
> 
> GV I especially love Binky's address! He's so posh for living in Central Park!
> 
> My dad suddenly had to go to the hospital a few days ago. They were running tests on him for days. I suspect a bowel obstruction based on his symptoms but I haven't heard anything and none of my siblings/family are physicians so they don't know what's going on either. Plus they are across the country and it's difficult to email/text from the hospital. He's going in for surgery today and it's driving me nuts because I don't know what it's for! Anyway, please send good vibes!


 

Very cute tank top. I hope your dad is ok and he is in my thoughts.


----------



## savvysgirl

kavnadoo said:


> Awwww that's so sweet... Would love to see more photos of the 2. They are just so sweet.



Just for you .... 












I think the last one is just before Lucie started getting it on with Lacey!!

I know it probably sounds silly .. although it probably wont to you girls but i've never been more in love (apart from my DF of course!!)


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> OBTW...rather meaningless sidebar.. ever since i joined the purse forum i notice terms i didnt understand before but quickly learned what they meant.. but one really made me smile... DH is dear husband right?


 

It took me forever to figure out all of those terms and some I still do not know.  I also spend less on clothes than bags. Its easier for us to find clothes that still look nice for a good price. Most cheap bags look cheap.


----------



## ItalianFashion

savvysgirl said:


> Just for you ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last one is just before Lucie started getting it on with Lacey!!
> 
> I know it probably sounds silly .. although it probably wont to you girls but i've never been more in love (apart from my DF of course!!)


 

They are so cute! Yes its hard not to love them even when they eat your bags I love the rug also!


----------



## bellapsyd

awww savvy!  I always wanted a black and white lop.  I'd name her Snow White. My bunnies are my babies...I actually refer to them as my children (and then get weird looks form people who think I am referring to human babies!)


----------



## savvysgirl

Awww, Snow White is such a sweet name! 

Lucie actually started off life as Oreo ... long story but it was to do with not knowing Lacey/Harley's sex! Lucie has a cute white mark on her nose which actually looks like a snow flake!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> awww savvy!  I always wanted a black and white lop.  I'd name her Snow White. My bunnies are my babies...I actually refer to them as my children (and then get weird looks form people who think I am referring to human babies!)



How could we not call them our babies? I am "mommy" and my bf is "daddy"! 

I finally talked to my dad. He said he is ok and not to worry. They believe it was some kind of obstruction/intestinal twisting, which is what I suspect as well. His surgery was pushed back though, so we're not sure when it's happening today.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> I like this wallet, it's very nice but $$$$. I was considering it for my bf as well, but ended up getting him the zippy coin purse in black epi. He loves it. He's not terribly into LV (he thinks lots of it is tacky) but he loves this wallet, mostly cuz he likes to fold his money. If your bf appreciates a good wallet and you know he will use it for a long time then go for it.
> I personally want the Sarah wallet in rose pop! I don't care about the wallet itself, I just want something in that colour that I can use daily.
> 
> Have you guys checked out the Shibuya mon Amour collection for Forever 21? There's a very cute bunny tank!
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=promo_shibuya&product_id=2059505775&Page=1
> 
> GV I especially love Binky's address! He's so posh for living in Central Park!
> 
> My dad suddenly had to go to the hospital a few days ago. They were running tests on him for days. I suspect a bowel obstruction based on his symptoms but I haven't heard anything and none of my siblings/family are physicians so they don't know what's going on either. Plus they are across the country and it's difficult to email/text from the hospital. He's going in for surgery today and it's driving me nuts because I don't know what it's for! Anyway, please send good vibes!



Very cute bunny tank! I would get it but I don't wear tanks. I don't even own a pair of jeans... If I ever have to wear jeans, once or twice a year? I borrow my sisters.

I hope everything is okay, your family is in my prayers. Are you with your dad at the moment or are you in a different state?


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i super get what you mean!! seriously!! my BF claims to NOT be aware of name brands.. he's always teasing me about my designer bags but i always make it up by shopping in night markets for clothes, bec hello we all know girls will always look good even if we shop in flea markets...!  ..but men always NEEDS to shops in boutique shops like kenneth cole and branded stuff...so he always ends up spending more right?
> 
> its always unfair to shop with the BF or DH, they always get the pricier gifts in the end, right?? hehehehhe!



My bf is okay. He just doesn't want me to get into debt. He fully appreciates my heels, bags and as for clothes... I work around 2-4 times a month at a clothing store for an aussie designer. I kept the job but cut back hours once I started my full time eng job. 

LOVE their clothes... I wore one of my new dresses out last night to a fancy dress party. BIG mistake. Within 30 min someone spilt (more like poured) coke down the side of my silk dress. It was baby blue with heaps of beading.

I managed to wash it out with water. Then someone stained it with red (fake blood). I just got back from the drycleaner and the bill for that dress alone came to $115.50!!! They are the best drycleaners in Melb though, all the top designers use them. I just pray that they fix my dress...


----------



## caruava

Awwww... Thanks for the photos! Shadow lies down just like that! They are so beautiful. You must love them so much.








 I love the look on Lucie's face. You just caught her in the act!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Very cute bunny tank! I would get it but I don't wear tanks. I don't even own a pair of jeans... If I ever have to wear jeans, once or twice a year? I borrow my sisters.
> 
> I hope everything is okay, your family is in my prayers. Are you with your dad at the moment or are you in a different state?



I'm across the country! 4 provinces away! Kav you are an amazing dresser, I am waay too casual for my own good. I would love to see that dress you had to send to the drycleaners' 2x.


----------



## caruava

I'm so sorry that you're so far away... That must be frustrating. Let us know what the docs say when he is out of surgery.

Awww thanks, you're so sweet. I'll post a photo of the dress when I get it back from the drycleaners.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> It took me forever to figure out all of those terms and some I still do not know.  I also spend less on clothes than bags. Its easier for us to find clothes that still look nice for a good price. Most cheap bags look cheap.



I mention it because here DH is also an abbreviation for Domestic Helper, aka "the maid"... you gotta love the coincidence.. hehehe..


----------



## girlvintage

sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## caruava

Had the self timer on the camera and was taking some modeling shots for another forum and Shadow tried to have a go at my heels just as the camera went off!!


----------



## girlvintage

^ wow i love your outfit kav!! very sexy!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh gorgeous!!! Shadow is sooo cute!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

You look so gorgeous kav! Love the prada. I hope he did not take a chunk out of your shoe . I am always worried about that luigi bites mine and tugs my pants when I do not pay attention to him.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I received my wonderful RAOK present yesterday . Finally got batteries so I could upload pics. Thank you so much buddy!!! I love it all and so does Luigi!

The Dust Bunny  It is so cute. 










Luigi received a brand new buddy. He loves it and started honking and carrying it around right when he saw it. It even looks like him. I have seen this one at the stores and had been wanting to get one of these because its hard to find a stuffed toy that is a bunny. Luigi also received a tamale treat of hay and herbs wrapped up like a tamale. He loves this treat. I had to take it away so he would not eat it all in one sitting. He kept coming up to me begging for more of it.


----------



## jellybebe

Love the bag Kav. You must be the best-dressed engineer ever. Personally, I'm leaning towards a specialty that will allow me to wear scrubs and a surgical mask all day and my life is too boring to ever buy pretty dresses. I still buy pretty shoes and bags though, regardless! If I ever have to give those up, I think that I will have officially become lame!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I also got these wonderful smelling lotions from Jaqua and a DuWop Plumping lip balm. I have wanted to buy the DuWop so thank you buddy . I tried it last night and love it.







Now Luigi is pissed since he hates pictures so I left him alone for a bit to enjoy his treat


----------



## jellybebe

Ha ha love the dust bunny IF! Luigi is so funny. Are you sure he's not some kind of puppy-bunny hybrid?  BTW I just checked out your blog. How do you like your new Toywatch? I am dying for a pink one. I should have gotten one at Christmas because my watch (a Gucci that I've had for 10 yrs) suddenly stopped last week and it cost me $200 to fix, which is practically the cost of a Toywatch! I almost died without my watch and naturally it was way harder to be on time without it. I hate digital clocks.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha love the dust bunny IF! Luigi is so funny. Are you sure he's not some kind of puppy-bunny hybrid?


 

He does act like a puppy.  I need to try to clip his nails again tonight I am not looking forward to this. I will try to stick the tamale in front of his mouth so he does not bite me


----------



## girlvintage

Luigi received a brand new buddy. He loves it and started honking and carrying it around right when he saw it. 
 
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll12/italianfashion/S5007141.jpg[/IMG]



aw!! i think thats so cute that he honked at the new friend!! great gifts IF!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha love the dust bunny IF! Luigi is so funny. Are you sure he's not some kind of puppy-bunny hybrid?  BTW I just checked out your blog. How do you like your new Toywatch? I am dying for a pink one. I should have gotten one at Christmas because my watch (a Gucci that I've had for 10 yrs) suddenly stopped last week and it cost me $200 to fix, which is practically the cost of a Toywatch! I almost died without my watch and naturally it was way harder to be on time without it. I hate digital clocks.


 

I bought a few at gilt during the last sale in january. They sent me an invite to a private sale for members who purchased at the last sale a few days ago. I bought the white for summer and the pink this time. I am in love with them. The crystal ones with clear bands are not as well made as the others so I suggest not getting those . I love my black with the bling and amethyst plasteramic. I am so happy to get a white one this time since it was sold out before. Gilt has them for 50%  off so its really a great deal.  They feel really comfortable on the wrist and I love the colors. Ruelala is having the sale on them next week Feb 9th -12th.  They are also having a miu miu sale at the same time.


Jelly I just looked and the toywatches are still on gilt tonight for the private sale. If you want me to get you one let me know since they have the best prices. They have pink with diamonds around the bezel and white face and the white luxury plasteramic bling and many others.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I bought a few at gilt during the last sale in january. They sent me an invite to a private sale for members who purchased at the last sale a few days ago. I bought the white for summer and the pink this time. I am in love with them. The crystal ones with clear bands are not as well made as the others so I suggest not getting those . I love my black with the bling and amethyst plasteramic. I am so happy to get a white one this time since it was sold out before. Gilt has them for 50%  off so its really a great deal.  They feel really comfortable on the wrist and I love the colors. Ruelala is having the sale on them next week Feb 9th -12th.  They are also having a miu miu sale at the same time.
> 
> 
> Jelly I just looked and the toywatches are still on gilt tonight for the private sale. If you want me to get you one let me know since they have the best prices. They have pink with diamonds around the bezel and white face and the white luxury plasteramic bling and many others.




I was looking for them on Gilt but couldn't find them! I joined Gilt not realizing that they don't ship outside the US.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I was looking for them on Gilt but couldn't find them! I joined Gilt not realizing that they don't ship outside the US.


 

The sale going on now is  private for people who bought before in January. I guess thats why there are still some left. Here are pics ..


----------



## girlvintage

quick question.. my dad is in sfo now so i've asked him to get me a furminator, but i dont know what size is best for bunnies.. binky is 3-4lbs - what size should i get for him?


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> quick question.. my dad is in sfo now so i've asked him to get me a furminator, but i dont know what size is best for bunnies.. binky is 3-4lbs - what size should i get for him?


 

I am not sure what sizes do they have probably the smallest.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly, 

Did you buy the magazine with the Monogramouflage Mouse Pad ? I just ordered one and I hope the site is legit.  I saw these on ebay a while back but did not want to spend so much.  I did not realize they were giveaways in the japanese magazines until I found a site advertising them with the magazine.


----------



## girlvintage

thanks IF! ya, i think the smallest size would do.. its finally cheaper now on amazon.. $15 from $30..


----------



## bellapsyd

GV- buy the smallest

Jelly- If you want to use my address to ship to, you can

Guess what?  Last night Andy threw a surprise 25th bday party for me!   He had been planning it for weeks!!!!  
Together with my parents, and aunts and uncles, etc my family pitched in and bought me a white J12 (mens size) with diamond markers!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> Last night Andy threw a surprise 25th bday party for me!   He had been planning it for weeks!!!!
> Together with my parents, and aunts and uncles, etc my family pitched in and bought me a white J12 (mens size) with diamond markers!!!!



Oh wow how wonderfully thoughtful and sweet of him! and WOW a white j12?? and mens size at that? 

congrats on such a great birthday!..post photos of the party! and of course of the beautiful new watch!!


----------



## caruava

Luigi is so cute! i wish Shadow was a bit more vocal.

This looks like a gigantic cigar!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Love the bag Kav. You must be the best-dressed engineer ever. Personally, I'm leaning towards a specialty that will allow me to wear scrubs and a surgical mask all day and my life is too boring to ever buy pretty dresses. I still buy pretty shoes and bags though, regardless! If I ever have to give those up, I think that I will have officially become lame!



Thanks *jelly* as well as to everyone else. Unfortunately not.  I have to go out on site quite often. I never wear anything from my weekend retail work to my full-time weekday work.

As for best dressed... I am dress like everyone else most of the time. Trousers, shirt and steel cap boots.

Oh and when out on site, I throw on a high visibility vest for some colour.


----------



## caruava

Ah Luigi, Luigi, Luigi... you are so funny. Such a grumpy little bugger when he wants to be.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Ha ha love the dust bunny IF! Luigi is so funny. Are you sure he's not some kind of puppy-bunny hybrid?  BTW I just checked out your blog. How do you like your new Toywatch? I am dying for a pink one. I should have gotten one at Christmas because my watch (a Gucci that I've had for 10 yrs) suddenly stopped last week and it cost me $200 to fix, which is practically the cost of a Toywatch! I almost died without my watch and naturally it was way harder to be on time without it. I hate digital clocks.



Don't bother fixing it unless it has sentimental value. You can get a brand new Gucci for $200 at Jomashop. Some are even $160! And I think you can apply more discount!

http://www.jomashop.com/gucciwatches.html

Here are some discount codes: 			 			 			 			 			Jomashop 30% discount til Feb 14


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> He does act like a puppy.  I need to try to clip his nails again tonight I am not looking forward to this. I will try to stick the tamale in front of his mouth so he does not bite me



I thought Shadow was like a dog but I've come to the conclusion that he is like both a dog and cat. More cat imo though. He generally comes and goes on his own terms. Still very affectionate don't get me wrong, and definitely a HUGE pain in the butt when I walk to the kitchen.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> quick question.. my dad is in sfo now so i've asked him to get me a furminator, but i dont know what size is best for bunnies.. binky is 3-4lbs - what size should i get for him?



There are 2 sizes I believe. Get the smallest. The larger won't help imo cos Binky is so small and cos of the 'roundness' of his body there is only so much contact the steel piece can make with his body.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> thanks IF! ya, i think the smallest size would do.. its finally cheaper now on amazon.. $15 from $30..



WHAT??! I paid $70 for mine here!!! And that was the smallest size!

Then again everything is expensive here.

Bag of Oxbow pellets: $28
Small bag of Oxbow hay (400g I think): $18
Large 1kg bag of Oxbow hay: $37


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> GV- buy the smallest
> 
> Jelly- If you want to use my address to ship to, you can
> 
> Guess what?  Last night Andy threw a surprise 25th bday party for me!   He had been planning it for weeks!!!!
> Together with my parents, and aunts and uncles, etc my family pitched in and bought me a white J12 (mens size) with diamond markers!!!!



That is so sweeet and lovely of him! Such a lucky girl, hope you had a lovely party. The Chanel watches are SO beautiful. I am dying for more Chanel at the moment. Would love to see photos!


----------



## pond23

A 10 lb. bag of Oxbow timothy-based pellets costs anywhere from $10-19 here in the States.

The Furminator in the small size definitely works best with most bunnies. You have more control over it, and it fits better on the contours of the bunny.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> Guess what? Last night Andy threw a surprise 25th bday party for me! He had been planning it for weeks!!!!
> Together with my parents, and aunts and uncles, etc my family pitched in and bought me a white *J12 *(mens size) with diamond markers!!!!


 
Wow! What an amazing birthday gift Bella! I have the basic 38MM J12 and I love it. I'm obsessed with big watches!


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> A 10 lb. bag of Oxbow timothy-based pellets costs anywhere from $10-19 here in the States.
> 
> The Furminator in the small size definitely works best with most bunnies. You have more control over it, and it fits better on the contours of the bunny.



They mark it up so much here... If that is the mark up on the pellets I cannot imagine the mark up on hay... How much is the hay in the US out of curiousity?


----------



## caruava

Found some old photos:


----------



## caruava

And some more... Aren't they gorgeous?? I have seen these photos in ages... more than a year.


----------



## girlvintage

Thanks for the advice in the furminator - i went ahead and got the small one, with taxes and shipping costs only came out to $18! i cant wait to try it on binky! hehehe..

Kav - beautiful bags!!!! i would looove to own a brown spy someday..


----------



## caruava

$18.... Sigh...

Hehe. I don't even own half the stuff in those photos anymore. Sold the Fendi flats and the Gucci ages ago. I just loved their expressions... They were wondering what the heck was going on!

Kinda sad though. Neither of them ever licked me... I have never ever picked them up. They would claw me to death if I tried. All I could do was pet them when they were half asleep cos they would run away from me every time I came near.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Jelly,
> 
> Did you buy the magazine with the Monogramouflage Mouse Pad ? I just ordered one and I hope the site is legit.  I saw these on ebay a while back but did not want to spend so much.  I did not realize they were giveaways in the japanese magazines until I found a site advertising them with the magazine.



No sorry, didn't get it! They look cool though, and you gotta love those Japanese mags! So detailed!

And OMG Bella, what an AMAZING gift! Hope to see pics! Wow wow wow!


----------



## girlvintage

^ so what are the names of these bunnies?.. the gray one is so adorable with its tummy exposed, binky has never done that! ..so sad that they never got tamed enough to get picked up, but they still do look very happy!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> I mention it because here DH is also an abbreviation for Domestic Helper, aka "the maid"... you gotta love the coincidence.. hehehe..


 
Haha! I can imagine your confusion everytime I mention my "DH", which is my very dear husband! But I would love to have a "domestic helper"


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> Had the self timer on the camera and was taking some modeling shots for another forum and Shadow tried to have a go at my heels just as the camera went off!!


 
Gorgeous! Love your prada! Oh-Oh chewed so many of my shoes! hope yours survived!


----------



## em821

IF- Great gifts! Luigi is so funny how he carries his stuffed friend around! I'm going to search for the dust bunny! So cute!


----------



## em821

GV- Def the small size for most the grooming tools! Itll be easier to get to areas such as neck and sides of his body!

Bella  Aw! Thats so sweet of your bf planning the surprise party! And the watch! Cant wait to see pics of it!




kavnadoo said:


> They mark it up so much here... If that is the mark up on the pellets I cannot imagine the mark up on hay... How much is the hay in the US out of curiousity?


 
The 10lb bag timothy pellet is $10 
The 50lb oxbow hay is $44.86 but shipping is another $26.39 so $71.25 for 50# of hay.


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> Found some old photos:


 
So cute! Too bad they didn't get very attached to you! 

Oh-Oh and Petunia flip to their sides but they usually dont stay long enough for me to grab the camera!


----------



## jellybebe

^Same here! Sometimes Evander will flip right onto his back and his legs will be hanging in the air but as soon as he sees the camera, he flips back over! It's soooo cute. Ah I miss him so much already. 

Bella I've been checking back here all day hoping to see pics of your new watch! Ah it's TDF whichever one it is. Maybe I'll be able to get one like that as a med school graduation present. My parents weren't even here for my 25th! I threw myself a birthday party and had it catered w/ hors d'oeuvres and everything. Ah well.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Don't bother fixing it unless it has sentimental value. You can get a brand new Gucci for $200 at Jomashop. Some are even $160! And I think you can apply more discount!
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/gucciwatches.html
> 
> Here are some discount codes: 			 			 			 			 			Jomashop 30% discount til Feb 14



Yeah it was sentimental (and necessary) so I got it fixed. Still hurt to pay that much. I know that if I went to a major city centre it probably would have cost a fraction of that price, but I couldn't wait. Oh well.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> GV- buy the smallest
> 
> Jelly- If you want to use my address to ship to, you can
> 
> Guess what? Last night Andy threw a surprise 25th bday party for me! He had been planning it for weeks!!!!
> Together with my parents, and aunts and uncles, etc my family pitched in and bought me a white J12 (mens size) with diamond markers!!!!


 

omg what a fantastic suprise. I cannot believe you got a white J12! Pics please


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> Wow! What an amazing birthday gift Bella! I have the basic 38MM J12 and I love it. I'm obsessed with big watches!


 

Where is the best place to buy the J12? How are prices on jomashop?


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Found some old photos:


 

They look so cute ! Too bad they were not friendly bunnies. I cannot believe you could not pick them up. Would they bite?    The brown one looks like shadow but bigger .  The white one looks so relaxed. Thats when I think luigi is dead when he lays like that.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> ^ so what are the names of these bunnies?.. the gray one is so adorable with its tummy exposed, binky has never done that! ..so sad that they never got tamed enough to get picked up, but they still do look very happy!



Thanks... Winni and Chester. Both sisters.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Gorgeous! Love your prada! Oh-Oh chewed so many of my shoes! hope yours survived!



Yikes! I am terrified Shadow might do that. The closest he has gotten is jumping onto the chest freezer 36 inches high and licking a pair of black heels. Everything else is locked up.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> The 10lb bag timothy pellet is $10
> The 50lb oxbow hay is $44.86 but shipping is another $26.39 so $71.25 for 50# of hay.



...

2kg bag = AUD 28
That comes to USD 4.50 per lb so a 10 lb bag would be *USD 45*.

2.2 lb is about AUD 35
Comes about USD 11 per lb. Multiply that by 50 and compare to USD 71.25.

I wish I could order the stuff in. It wouldn't get through quarantine though.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> They look so cute ! Too bad they were not friendly bunnies. I cannot believe you could not pick them up. Would they bite?    The brown one looks like shadow but bigger .  The white one looks so relaxed. Thats when I think luigi is dead when he lays like that.



Yup they would bite... I still have scars on my arms from scratch marks...


----------



## bellapsyd

how are you with all the fires, Kav??
The brown bunny looks just like my baby Frankie did.

Pictures of the watch coming!!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> ...
> 
> 2kg bag = AUD 28
> That comes to USD 4.50 per lb so a 10 lb bag would be *USD 45*.
> 
> 2.2 lb is about AUD 35
> Comes about USD 11 per lb. Multiply that by 50 and compare to USD 71.25.
> 
> I wish I could order the stuff in. It wouldn't get through quarantine though.



oh wow those prices are insane!

I would love to open a small petshop here that specialized in these products, bec no one carries them here at all - specially oxbow hay which i know everyone uses bec all the bunnies love.. we only have regular hay that binky doesn't like eating, he only sits in it.. we don't even have timothy pellets either, the best bunny pellets they have here is the Hagen brand, its the only brand i buy bec the alternative are the local pellets which i dont really trust, its sold in huge vats by the kilo, the contents  are exposed to the elements and the ingredients are never listed!

i would also love to just specialize in bunny related stuff - all the pet stores here have awesome accessories for dogs and cats but never for bunnies.. when i say i'm shopping for a bunny they look at me like i'm crazy.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> how are you with all the fires, Kav??
> The brown bunny looks just like my baby Frankie did.
> 
> Pictures of the watch coming!!



Can't wait! You are really making me want this watch! However, I think it can only be a dream for now. It costs more than a Birkin! I'm glad you got one though, you totally deserve it!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ not the one with just the diamond markers, I thought it was 4.5 ish?   I dont have the diamond bezel, THAT would be insanely priced!  No one hate me....my camera is not charging! I have to figure out why


----------



## caruava

The fires have been absolutely devestating... It's so hard watching the news or listen to the radio any more. So many terrible stories... 

Kids losing parents, entire families wiped out, townships wiped out, people leaving 5 minutes too late and losing their lives, sisters died because they tried to saved their horses... I could go on and on. 

I had to go out for work this morning. I know that there were still fires in the next town. When I got out of the car I could smell smoke. 

It's not over yet though. Fires are still blazing and depending on the wind... well who knows what could happen. 

It's crazy, I'm in the city so no fires here but you don't have to drive out far to see affected areas. I drove 25 minutes to a friend's place on the weekend and the land on the sides of the roads were black. 

Even driving down the freeway today I saw patches of black. 

It's so sad. However it's at times like this that people rally together. 

The major supermarkets are encouraging people to shop this Friday as they are donating takings. I believe this morning alone 15 million was raised for the victims. So many houses destroyed. The poor children... Poor everyone plus all the terrified animals...

This in the paper this morning made me smile though...


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Where is the best place to buy the J12? How are prices on jomashop?


 
^ Hi *IF*! I bought my J12 from a boutique, but if I had to do it all over again, I would get it from Saks. They often offer 10% off plus tax-free if you order it from an out-of-state store. You could try the Bala Cynwyd store in PA. Damian is a nice SA there.

I don't know too much about jomashop. Their prices look good, but I can't vouch for customer service or for authenticity.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ not the one with just the diamond markers, I thought it was 4.5 ish?   I dont have the diamond bezel, THAT would be insanely priced!  No one hate me....my camera is not charging! I have to figure out why



I guess you're right - more like $5K. You're so lucky.


----------



## pond23

It is so hearbreaking what is happening in Australia with the fires! The death toll is staggering. I am so relieved that you are safe in the city *kav*. I hope they can get a handle on it soon. It is so sad.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> The fires have been absolutely devestating... It's so hard watching the news or listen to the radio any more. So many terrible stories.... So many houses destroyed. The poor children... Poor everyone plus all the terrified animals...
> 
> This in the paper this morning made me smile though...



I'm praying for you and everyone there kav..pls try be safe?

I heard in the news that this may have been arson?? thats just so terrible to think a person may have deliberately caused all this..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ copycat of the CA wildfires!  Weren't some of those arson?  Ugh.

Love the koala picture!!!!

Jelly- how is your scuba pochette doing?  And your halo?  I've tried SO HARD to get over those 2 bags....but it's.just.not.working.


----------



## jellybebe

^The Scuba pochette is fine, doesn't get much use. I miss my Halo, as I left it at home. Seriously, my bags get so little use, it's really sad. Right now I have my scuba, my Muse, my Easy and my LV roses pochette here and that's it. They're not practical here (it's way too snowy and gross) and I have to lug my laptop everywhere. Plus I hate shipping my stuff back and forth/taking up suitcase space with handbags I never get to use. I don't have a good solution.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I worry about that when I leave...if I should pack all my bags or not!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I worry about that when I leave...if I should pack all my bags or not!


 

If you are there for a while then take them but ship them to yourself do not put all of them in suitcases. This is what I did. Its expensive but I wanted all of my bags with me. I think I could have bought a brand new gucci with the shipping back and forth.


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^ Hi *IF*! I bought my J12 from a boutique, but if I had to do it all over again, I would get it from Saks. They often offer 10% off plus tax-free if you order it from an out-of-state store. You could try the Bala Cynwyd store in PA. Damian is a nice SA there.
> 
> I don't know too much about jomashop. Their prices look good, but I can't vouch for customer service or for authenticity.



Jomashop is awesome... I would buy from them again and again. Their shipping is quick and cust service excellent from my experiences.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> I'm praying for you and everyone there kav..pls try be safe?
> 
> I heard in the news that this may have been arson?? thats just so terrible to think a person may have deliberately caused all this..



Thanks... I think trips out to the bush will have to be canceled later this week. It's not looking good.

Yes they believe that a couple of the fires were arson and have suspects already. I believe that in the news tonight they will be releasing the identity of one of the alleged arsonists.

People are so devastated now... Not just those affected but the nation as well. That devastation will turn to fury and anger in no time.

And the arsonists, when caught, will be treated as mass murderers.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^The Scuba pochette is fine, doesn't get much use. I miss my Halo, as I left it at home. Seriously, my bags get so little use, it's really sad. Right now I have my scuba, my Muse, my Easy and my LV roses pochette here and that's it. They're not practical here (it's way too snowy and gross) and I have to lug my laptop everywhere. Plus I hate shipping my stuff back and forth/taking up suitcase space with handbags I never get to use. I don't have a good solution.



Pardon me but what's a scuba pochette? I don't know anything about LV. Would love to see pics.

Your camera charged up yet *bella*? 

I speak for everyone when I say we're waiting...


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ Hi *IF*! I bought my J12 from a boutique, but if I had to do it all over again, I would get it from Saks. They often offer 10% off plus tax-free if you order it from an out-of-state store. You could try the Bala Cynwyd store in PA. Damian is a nice SA there.
> 
> I don't know too much about jomashop. Their prices look good, but I can't vouch for customer service or for authenticity.


 

Thanks pond. If I am able to get one then I will look into that  It would be a while


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks... I think trips out to the bush will have to be canceled later this week. It's not looking good.
> 
> Yes they believe that a couple of the fires were arson and have suspects already. I believe that in the news tonight they will be releasing the identity of one of the alleged arsonists.
> 
> People are so devastated now... Not just those affected but the nation as well. That devastation will turn to fury and anger in no time.
> 
> And the arsonists, when caught, will be treated as mass murderers.


 

This is so sad and senseless. I am hoping they do find the person who did this.


----------



## girlvintage

I decided to do the mini project that my buddy sent me, a white shirt for binky with iron-on heart decals.. since binky was mostly white too, i decided to tie dye the shirt first to make it pop out more.. it turned out better than i expected!

thanks again buddy!!


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


> Jomashop is awesome... I would buy from them again and again. Their shipping is quick and cust service excellent from my experiences.


 
^ That's good to hear! They have a great inventory of items, so I've always wondered if they are good or not.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> I decided to do the mini project that my buddy sent me, a white shirt for binky with iron-on heart decals.. since binky was mostly white too, i decided to tie dye the shirt first to make it pop out more.. it turned out better than i expected!
> 
> thanks again buddy!!


 

wow that looks so cute! You did a good job. Binky does not even look mad.


----------



## girlvintage

^ thanks!! oh believe me *HE was MAD*..  

..i didn't want to put it away so i found a small hanger that was once for brand new socks, so the shirt is hanging in his cage like a real shirt.. maybe i'll get him some biker boots to match.. LOL!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> I decided to do the mini project that my buddy sent me, a white shirt for binky with iron-on heart decals.. since binky was mostly white too, i decided to tie dye the shirt first to make it pop out more.. it turned out better than i expected!
> 
> thanks again buddy!!



WOW that is amazing!!! You should start your own clothing line! You sure that was the same white tee you received cos it looks AMAZING!

I bet you must be a good cook and baker too.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> WOW that is amazing!!! You should start your own clothing line! You sure that was the same white tee you received cos it looks AMAZING!
> 
> I bet you must be a good cook and baker too.



aw thanks kav!! maybe i should start a whole punk rock line for the bunnies..?  i can call it *von dutch-bunny*... 

..and wow your assumptions are uncanny! i do love making homemade pastas and cheesecakes!..


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> I decided to do the mini project that my buddy sent me, a white shirt for binky with iron-on heart decals.. since binky was mostly white too, i decided to tie dye the shirt first to make it pop out more.. it turned out better than i expected!
> 
> thanks again buddy!!



haha that's adorable!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> aw thanks kav!! maybe i should start a whole punk rock line for the bunnies..?  i can call it *von dutch-bunny*...
> 
> ..and wow your assumptions are uncanny! i do love making homemade pastas and cheesecakes!..



Hmmmm if you ever visit Australia you can make me a passionfruit cheesecake!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Hmmmm if you ever visit Australia you can make me a passionfruit cheesecake!



I've never made passionfruit cheesecake before but i'll definitely try!

OMG i just watched shadow's video drinking from a straw -- *that is tooooo cute!!!!* maybe i should make him a carrot cheesecake while i'm at it..lol!


----------



## jellybebe

Binky looks so cute! I didn't think he looked mad but I'm sure he probably was. He doesn't wear clothing very often, does he? 

Kav I was reading about the fires in Aus. A similar thing happens near my hometown every summer, as the bush gets soo dry, and I remember the horrible fires in LA. It's all just so senseless. Why can't people be more careful or realize that their actions are going to affect so many? Arson is like the stupidest thing ever, especially when it's for no reason. 

I'm glad to hear Jomashop is good. I really want a J12! I would get the white one, as I don't have a white watch.

Kav I just watched the videos of Shadow drinking from the straw and running over to you when you shake his treat container! That is SOOOOO cute! He's so smart.


----------



## ztainthecity

I can't believe that I just now discovered this thread!!! My bunny Pumpkin is a dwarf Lilac mix and he is my best friend!! If I knew how to post pictures I would. I also got my boyfriend a bunny named Bella and I inspired my best friend to get a lop bunny!! lol


----------



## girlvintage

ztainthecity said:


> I can't believe that I just now discovered this thread!!! My bunny Pumpkin is a dwarf Lilac mix and he is my best friend!! If I knew how to post pictures I would. I also got my boyfriend a bunny named Bella and I inspired my best friend to get a lop bunny!! lol



Welcome to the bunny chat!! Please post some photos of dear Pumpkin and Bella if you can!


----------



## jadore la mode

ztainthecity said:


> I can't believe that I just now discovered this thread!!! My bunny Pumpkin is a dwarf Lilac mix and he is my best friend!! If I knew how to post pictures I would. I also got my boyfriend a bunny named Bella and I inspired my best friend to get a lop bunny!! lol



Lookie who I found! Hahah and I would be the best friend..and I'm so happy that ztainthecity inspired my fam and I go get a bun. I love my bun! 

Attached is a picture of Hazelnut, a dwarf holland lop  (I have more pictures but I can't figure out how to put them on here as a url instead of attaching them--help!)


----------



## girlvintage

jadore la mode said:


> Lookie who I found! Hahah and I would be the best friend..and I'm so happy that ztainthecity inspired my fam and I go get a bun. I love my bun!
> 
> Attached is a picture of Hazelnut, a dwarf holland lop  (I have more pictures but I can't figure out how to put them on here as a url instead of attaching them--help!)



welcome to the chat jadore and hazelnut! aw he/she is precious!!

to attach an url image you'll need to upload them in a photo site, photobucket works well.. then pin the provided direct link to the box "insert image" - good luck!


----------



## pond23

Hazelnut is adorable jadore la mode! Welcome to the bunny chat thread!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Binky looks so cute! I didn't think he looked mad but I'm sure he probably was. He doesn't wear clothing very often, does he?
> 
> Kav I was reading about the fires in Aus. A similar thing happens near my hometown every summer, as the bush gets soo dry, and I remember the horrible fires in LA. It's all just so senseless. Why can't people be more careful or realize that their actions are going to affect so many? Arson is like the stupidest thing ever, especially when it's for no reason.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Jomashop is good. I really want a J12! I would get the white one, as I don't have a white watch.
> 
> Kav I just watched the videos of Shadow drinking from the straw and running over to you when you shake his treat container! That is SOOOOO cute! He's so smart.



Yeah I don't get people... And there are frauds now tricking people into donating money to them as well.

So many places are under threat as well. They're on high alert as well. There is going to be so much anger once the devastation slowly passes.

I love Chanel but I don't think the J12's suit me. I prefer the Gucci watches. I like them small and simple. The bigger styles just don't look good on me. And still waiting for photos *bella*!

Thanks... He's a pig, his stomach triggers the intelligence.  

Shadow's been so sweet... And he has totally stopped leaving poops around the place now that the little one is gone.  He's been using the litter trays in the rooms every time.


----------



## caruava

ztainthecity said:


> I can't believe that I just now discovered this thread!!! My bunny Pumpkin is a dwarf Lilac mix and he is my best friend!! If I knew how to post pictures I would. I also got my boyfriend a bunny named Bella and I inspired my best friend to get a lop bunny!! lol



Would love to see photos! Welcome!


----------



## caruava

jadore la mode said:


> Lookie who I found! Hahah and I would be the best friend..and I'm so happy that ztainthecity inspired my fam and I go get a bun. I love my bun!
> 
> Attached is a picture of Hazelnut, a dwarf holland lop  (I have more pictures but I can't figure out how to put them on here as a url instead of attaching them--help!)



EEEEK! Hazelnut is so freaking CUTE!!!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow's been so sweet... And he has totally stopped leaving poops around the place now that the little one is gone.  He's been using the litter trays in the rooms every time.



did you ever find out what the new family named the little one?

has the fires stopped? or its still on going?


----------



## caruava

Fires are still going, no where near stopping at this moment unfortunately. They're worried about 2 major fires merging.

Also areas where the catchments are are also under threat. Melbourne Water is doing their best with the fire authorities to protect our catchments. So many fires still not under control in many places.

I don't know what they named her.

Oh and just after I typed that about Shadow he had pissed in my room. Not all in a puddle but in 5 different spots!!!

He has never done that before. I reckon it was cos I kept ignoring him when he scratched at my leg so many times.


----------



## jadore la mode

thanks girlvintage and pond23! everyone's pictures are so cute of their buns..i will try to add some more later


----------



## Peaches23

If you don't mind me asking what is the best rabbit pellets to buy? I have been feeding Sadie Kaytee Forti Diet. I'm sure this has been discussed many times but I don't feel like searching through this whole thread to find out.


Also I am having trouble finding the Oxbow Papaya tablets for sale online can some one give me a US website where they sell these.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jadore la mode

Thanks kavndoo!
Here are some more pictures of her (sorry they are big! I don't think I can resize!):

Hazelnut and a little bit of modeling 






My little sister & Hazelnut took a little nap!





Here is Pumpkin (ztainthecity's bunny) and mine meeting for the first time!!







They  eachother


----------



## ItalianFashion

jadore la mode said:


> Lookie who I found! Hahah and I would be the best friend..and I'm so happy that ztainthecity inspired my fam and I go get a bun. I love my bun!
> 
> Attached is a picture of Hazelnut, a dwarf holland lop  (I have more pictures but I can't figure out how to put them on here as a url instead of attaching them--help!)


 

She is so cute and looks so calm and relaxed in your photos.


----------



## jellybebe

jadore la mode said:


> Thanks kavndoo!
> Here are some more pictures of her (sorry they are big! I don't think I can resize!):
> 
> Hazelnut and a little bit of modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little sister & Hazelnut took a little nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pumpkin (ztainthecity's bunny) and mine meeting for the first time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  eachother



The last pic is adorable!!!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> ^The Scuba pochette is fine, doesn't get much use. I miss my Halo, as I left it at home. Seriously, my bags get so little use, it's really sad. Right now I have my scuba, my Muse, my Easy and my LV roses pochette here and that's it. They're not practical here (it's way too snowy and gross) and I have to lug my laptop everywhere. Plus I hate shipping my stuff back and forth/taking up suitcase space with handbags I never get to use. I don't have a good solution.


 
Jelly  how do you like your roses pochette? I ordered the roses scarf. I didn't think I would like the roses print but ... big mistake  I looked through the roses club and now I want a roses bag, trying to decide either the NF or the speedy!


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> Yes they believe that a couple of the fires were arson and have suspects already. I believe that in the news tonight they will be releasing the identity of one of the alleged arsonists.
> 
> People are so devastated now... Not just those affected but the nation as well. That devastation will turn to fury and anger in no time.
> 
> And the arsonists, when caught, will be treated as mass murderers.


 
Kav -  hope they will catch the person who did this and all can end soon. But the countless home and life that are lost can not be replaced.


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> I decided to do the mini project that my buddy sent me, a white shirt for binky with iron-on heart decals.. since binky was mostly white too, i decided to tie dye the shirt first to make it pop out more.. it turned out better than i expected!
> 
> thanks again buddy!!


 
Binky is toooo cute with his shirt! You did a fantastic job with the shirt!


----------



## em821

Jomashop  Ill have to check this out! I need new watches! Although, I think I should place myself on a :ban: for a while  since I ordered LVs monogram shawl, candy scarf, roses scarf , cosmetic case (rose pop!) and the tapage bag charm yesterday! I cant wait for those to arrive!!!


----------



## em821

Welcome ztainthecity and jadore la mode! Aw Hazelnut is so adorable! 



jadore la mode said:


> Thanks kavndoo!
> Here are some more pictures of her (sorry they are big! I don't think I can resize!):
> 
> Hazelnut and a little bit of modeling
> 
> My little sister & Hazelnut took a little nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pumpkin (ztainthecity's bunny) and mine meeting for the first time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  eachother


 
I kept looking at those pictures! So cute! I love the taking the nap together one! How old are they?


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is the best rabbit pellets to buy? I have been feeding Sadie Kaytee Forti Diet. I'm sure this has been discussed many times but I don't feel like searching through this whole thread to find out.


 
I use only oxbow's products! *Oxbow's pellets* are one of the best! The timothy based pellet, called bunny basic T is great for adult bunnies! I have heard "American pet dinner" also makes good bunny pellets. Make sure you check the ingredient list and the protein, calcium, & fat contents. Don't use the pellets if those #s are too high!



Peaches23 said:


> Also I am having trouble finding the Oxbow Papaya tablets for sale online can some one give me a US website where they sell these. Thanks in advance!


 
Oxbow's papaya tables are hard to get these days! Oxbow is reformulating the products (there are no problems - so those of you have it can still use them, they are just making some changes). During this reformulating, they are not producing the original ones inorder to purge the inventory. Their new formulated papaya tables were supposed to come out in the beginning of Feb, but I have not heard anything of it. 

Another note, oxbow doesn't sale thier products anymore on their own website (you can call to place order if you are buying in bulk). I order mine through Leith Petwerks: http://www.petwerks.com/


----------



## girlvintage

jadore la mode said:


> My little sister & Hazelnut took a little nap!



oh my gosh this photo is tooooo cute!!! i've noticed that baby bunnies love to snuggle around the neck area, i have snapshots of binky and the bfs bunny doing that to us too.. its the most adorable thing in the world!

you're very lucky that your bunny and ztain's bonded instantly! my bf and i are still trying to make binky and milo bond but binky's a big bully!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> Jomashop  Ill have to check this out! I need new watches! Although, I think I should place myself on a :ban: for a while  since I ordered LVs monogram shawl, candy scarf, roses scarf , cosmetic case (rose pop!) and the tapage bag charm yesterday! I cant wait for those to arrive!!!



wow! you did some major shopping em! post the new goodies soon as you get them!


----------



## omgblonde

omfg the new bunnies are so cute!! welcome to the bunny lovers chat!!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> wow! you did some major shopping em! post the new goodies soon as you get them!



Yek! I just found out the pkg is coming this Saturday! But I have it delivered to my work address ... So I won't be getting it until Monday!


----------



## pond23

Peaches23 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is *the best rabbit pellets to buy*? I have been feeding Sadie Kaytee Forti Diet. I'm sure this has been discussed many times but I don't feel like searching through this whole thread to find out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
^ I agree with Em, *Peaches23*. I really like Oxbow "Bunny Basics / T Timothy Pellets" for my bunnies. I buy the 10 lb. bag which is anywhere from $10-19 USD. My vets really recommended these pellets to us.


----------



## pond23

em821 said:


> Yek! I just found out the pkg is coming this Saturday! But I have it delivered to my work address ... So I won't be getting it until Monday!


 
^ The week will fly by *em*! Monday will be here before you know it. I have been eyeing the LV Rose Pop vernis cosmetic case too! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> omfg the new bunnies are so cute!! welcome to the bunny lovers chat!!



*OMG* -hazelnut looks alot like your Honey!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> ^ The week will fly by *em*! Monday will be here before you know it. I have been eyeing the LV Rose Pop vernis cosmetic case too! That color is gorgeous!



speaking of hoping the week flies by.. i just got my very first vivienne westwood bowling bag, getting it next week too!


----------



## jellybebe

Em you are so lucky to be getting something in rose pop! I am dying to see this colour IRL. I would like a cles for sure and maybe the Sarah wallet. I really like my roses pochette. I thought the print would be a bit over-the-top for me too, but I couldn't resist something small. It's definitely very bright IRL, but how cool is it that it glows under a black light?!?! (Not that I really go anywhere with black lights!) I like the NF better than the Speedy, especially when the NF is cinched. However, the speedy shape just isn't practical for me. 

I miss my baby!


----------



## em821

pond23 said:


> ^ The week will fly by *em*! Monday will be here before you know it. I have been eyeing the LV Rose Pop vernis cosmetic case too! That color is gorgeous!



Thanks *Pond*! I know Monday will come soon ... 
I wish LV would make the larger cosmetic case with those new colors! Rose pop is so pretty!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Em you are so lucky to be getting something in rose pop! I am dying to see this colour IRL. I would like a cles for sure and maybe the Sarah wallet. I really like my roses pochette. I thought the print would be a bit over-the-top for me too, but I couldn't resist something small. It's definitely very bright IRL, but how cool is it that it glows under a black light?!?! (Not that I really go anywhere with black lights!) I like the NF better than the Speedy, especially when the NF is cinched. However, the speedy shape just isn't practical for me.
> 
> I miss my baby!



I wanted the cles too! Hard decisions with so many pretty colors! 
Thanks Jelly! I thought the print would be too much for me too, so I just bought the scarf to have a small piece in this collection! But all the modeling pic looked so nice. I'm leaning toward the NF too. I have the mono speedy that I hardly use b/c it has to be handheld. NF would be a great work bag.

Can your bf show you Evander with webcam? It's hard to have to be separated from them! At least you know your bf is taking good care of Evander


----------



## jadore la mode

Thanks Italian Fashion, jellybebe, and em821!
Hazelnut JUST turned one this past Monday  She stays with my parents and sister since I'm in college now, but they threw her a little party..taha. and Pumpkin (the lilac bunny) I believe is about to turn 3? ztainthecity can confirm that..haha where are you girrrl?


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> speaking of hoping the week flies by.. i just got my very first vivienne westwood bowling bag, getting it next week too!



Yay! Hope both of us will get our packages soon! So exciting!


----------



## ztainthecity

em821 said:


> Welcome ztainthecity and jadore la mode! Aw Hazelnut is so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> I kept looking at those pictures! So cute! I love the taking the nap together one! How old are they?





I love these jadorelamode!!! Our bunnies are girlfriend and boyfriend and they love each other!!! lol

Pumpkin, the tan straight ears one, turns *3*!! on Valentine's Day!!! The breeder said he was born right around Valentine's Day, so naturally I chose V-Day to celebrate because I love him sooooo much!

i love how Hazelnut is in the purple tray..lol (it was her territory)


----------



## ztainthecity

i looove them!!!


----------



## ztainthecity

jadore la mode said:


> Thanks kavndoo!
> Here are some more pictures of her (sorry they are big! I don't think I can resize!):
> 
> Hazelnut and a little bit of modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little sister & Hazelnut took a little nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pumpkin (ztainthecity's bunny) and mine meeting for the first time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  eachother



here they are!! i was trying to figure out how to post under the pictures!!! I will add more picture when jadorelamode shows me how..lol

i am the parent of mr. pumpkin on the left.


----------



## jadore la mode

girlvintage said:


> oh my gosh this photo is tooooo cute!!! i've noticed that baby bunnies love to snuggle around the neck area, i have snapshots of binky and the bfs bunny doing that to us too.. its the most adorable thing in the world!
> 
> you're very lucky that your bunny and ztain's bonded instantly! my bf and i are still trying to make binky and milo bond but binky's a big bully!




Aw thanks!! And yes I know..we were pretty worried at first, but they got along together quickly, and...as bunnies are known to do...Pumpkin almost, ahem..tried to mount her. Hahaha.We quickly ended that! 

But yes, ztainthecity and I read that if you introduce a boy and a girl bunny, it is best to introduce them in "neutral territory". So we put them in my living room because Hazelnut isn't up there too often.

HOWEVER, we then brought them to the basement, where Hazelnut's hutch is and all her toys are and everything. Her mood immediately switched from lovie-dovie and being nice, to thumping and very angry that Pumpkin was down there. It was so weird to watch!  Haha bunnies are such complex animals and you don't even realize it!


----------



## girlvintage

i need some fast advice! i'm set on buying a new wallet since mine is about to die soon.. as soon as i had picked out the one i liked, another seller just posted two more, now i cant decide!! help!

#1 is a long wallet with double G - cheaper than #3

#2 is a short wallet with emblem - cheapest among them all

#3 is a long wallet with emblem - love the emblem design..


----------



## jadore la mode

girlvintage said:


> i need some fast advice! i'm set on buying a new wallet since mine is about to die soon.. as soon as i had picked out the one i liked, another seller just posted two more, now i cant decide!! help!
> 
> #1 is a long wallet with double G - cheaper than #3
> 
> #2 is a short wallet with emblem - cheapest among them all
> 
> #3 is a long wallet with emblem - love the emblem design..



I love the last two with the emblem on it! For me, I tend to favor longer wallets vs shorter wallets (I cram too much stuff in mine..haha) so I'd have to lean towards the third one!


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage*: I like Gucci wallet #2 the most. I tend to favor shorter wallets so that they don't take up too much space in my handbags. And I really like the look of the center emblem clasp. It's also the cheapest among the three!

*jadore la mode*: My sister went crazy over your adorable pics of Hazelnut! What a sweetheart!
You're right about bunnies' being much more complex than people give them credit for. They can be very easygoing and sweet one minute, and then very territorial and possessive the next.


----------



## girlvintage

my first choice was actually wallet #3 bec i do love long wallets.. but then wallet #2 has double the card slots!! so yeah i think its between 2 and 3... any more votes?


----------



## bellapsyd

^2 ,card slots are important

So much has been posted- I feel so far behind!

I haven't forgotten everyone- Mon-Wed is crazy for me...I'm hoping to take pictures of the J12 tomorrow when I have a breather!!!

LOVE all the new bunnies!!!!!  welcome!!!

I ordered a TON of new OPI nailpolish (many from the new line) and it all came today!!!  I cannot wait to try them!

for the ladies who wear MAC (or eyeliner!): what eyeliner is the longest lasting?  (not liquid). I line inside my rims and need a new, long lasting, easy to go on eyeliner.  Any tips?

try googling for the papaya tablets.  I use Timothy pellets.  I think the brand may actually be Timothy pellets....


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> i need some fast advice! i'm set on buying a new wallet since mine is about to die soon.. as soon as i had picked out the one i liked, another seller just posted two more, now i cant decide!! help!
> 
> #1 is a long wallet with double G - cheaper than #3
> 
> #2 is a short wallet with emblem - cheapest among them all
> 
> #3 is a long wallet with emblem - love the emblem design..


.   

I like #3! Are the inside of them similar?


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is the best rabbit pellets to buy? I have been feeding Sadie Kaytee Forti Diet. I'm sure this has been discussed many times but I don't feel like searching through this whole thread to find out.
> 
> 
> Also I am having trouble finding the Oxbow Papaya tablets for sale online can some one give me a US website where they sell these.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Of all I've bought Oxbow is the best. Noticed it in the poop. Also the oxbow pellets are dark green so you know it's good compared to the light brown pellets.


----------



## em821

Oops! Just saw your post GV. More card slots is a big plus! I would get #2


----------



## em821

Bella - I use mac's black eye shadow with the small angle brush (also mac). This works well for me and is very quick with great control! I line my eyes with just a thin line (mostly the base of the eyelashes).


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> my first choice was actually wallet #3 bec i do love long wallets.. but then wallet #2 has double the card slots!! so yeah i think its between 2 and 3... any more votes?


 

wallet #1 the GG will never go out of style and good resale value


----------



## pond23

*Bella*: The MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencils are longwearing and waterproof. I like that they don't tug on the eyelid. They glide smoothly. The MAC Technakohl Liner is the one that is recommended for the lower inner waterline.


----------



## girlvintage

*thanks for your votes ladies!!* 

i decided to go with wallet #2 bec of the double card slots, i'm always stuffing new cards anyway.. and bec the #1 and #3 long wallets are too long for some of my small bags = 7.5 inches! my current one is already 7 inches and sometimes i cant use it with my small bags.. so yeah i think the #2 wallet is the best choice!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> i need some fast advice! i'm set on buying a new wallet since mine is about to die soon.. as soon as i had picked out the one i liked, another seller just posted two more, now i cant decide!! help!
> 
> #1 is a long wallet with double G - cheaper than #3
> 
> #2 is a short wallet with emblem - cheapest among them all
> 
> #3 is a long wallet with emblem - love the emblem design..



I like #1.


----------



## jellybebe

jadore la mode said:


> Thanks Italian Fashion, jellybebe, and em821!
> Hazelnut JUST turned one this past Monday  She stays with my parents and sister since I'm in college now, but they threw her a little party..taha. and Pumpkin (the lilac bunny) I believe is about to turn 3? ztainthecity can confirm that..haha where are you girrrl?



Aw you're away from your bunny too! Where do you go to school? I have family in Hotlanta (ha ha) and went there once about 4 years ago. I love southern food!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> I like #1.



thanks jelly! but i decided to get the shorter wallet bec it had double the card slots plus it'll fit in all of my smaller bags


----------



## ztainthecity

girlvintage said:


> *thanks for your votes ladies!!*
> 
> i decided to go with wallet #2 bec of the double card slots, i'm always stuffing new cards anyway.. and bec the #1 and #3 long wallets are too long for some of my small bags = 7.5 inches! my current one is already 7 inches and sometimes i cant use it with my small bags.. so yeah i think the #2 wallet is the best choice!



good choice!! congrats on your new wallet!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> *Bella*: The MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencils are longwearing and waterproof. I like that they don't tug on the eyelid. They glide smoothly. The MAC Technakohl Liner is the one that is recommended for the lower inner waterline.




thanks pond!  I just bought both!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> *Bella*: The MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencils are longwearing and waterproof. I like that they don't tug on the eyelid. They glide smoothly. The MAC Technakohl Liner is the one that is recommended for the lower inner waterline.



what do you guys recommend for water-proof mascara for really thick lashes? i have yet to use one that makes my lashes super thick yet doesnt clump up like caterpillars..


----------



## jadore la mode

*girlvintage*: double the card slots and cheaper...then yes, definitely the best choice then! yay congrats!
*jellybebe:* Yesss, I miss her! I go to Georgia State right in heart of "Hotlanta"..hahah..but I'm less than an hour of drive away, so sometimes I'll go home for a weekend (Actually going home tomorrow and I'll get to see her! ). And mm mm southern food is definitely one of my faves  Mary Mac's Tea Room and Gladys Knight's Chicken & Waffles are some of the best places for it..haha


----------



## jellybebe

jadore la mode said:


> *girlvintage*: double the card slots and cheaper...then yes, definitely the best choice then! yay congrats!
> *jellybebe:* Yesss, I miss her! I go to Georgia State right in heart of "Hotlanta"..hahah..but I'm less than an hour of drive away, so sometimes I'll go home for a weekend (Actually going home tomorrow and I'll get to see her! ). And mm mm southern food is definitely one of my faves  Mary Mac's Tea Room and Gladys Knight's Chicken & Waffles are some of the best places for it..haha



Oh yeah you got it right there - sweet tea and chicken & waffles are probably THE BEST things in the South as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Oh yeah you got it right there - sweet tea and chicken & waffles are probably THE BEST things in the South as far as I'm concerned.



wow that sounds reaaaally good right now..


----------



## bellapsyd

here it is   I realized after I took it that i need to align the numbers on the bezel, lol!  on an unrelated note- i have seen so many fuchsia mercers on ebay lately...what i wouldn't give to have one!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> what do you guys recommend for water-proof mascara for really thick lashes? i have yet to use one that makes my lashes super thick yet doesnt clump up like caterpillars..



I love lancome's! Theirs doesn't clump. I like the lengthen one the best!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> here it is   I realized after I took it that i need to align the numbers on the bezel, lol!  on an unrelated note- i have seen so many fuchsia mercers on ebay lately...what i wouldn't give to have one!



Awwww! Love it! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks for the tip *em*! do they have both lengthen and thicken in one?

*bella*, beautiful watch!!!


----------



## jadore la mode

jellybebe said:


> Oh yeah you got it right there - sweet tea and chicken & waffles are probably THE BEST things in the South as far as I'm concerned.



so true! now i'm wanting some! 
and *bella*, i adoooore that watch! ahh congratulations..exciting!


*girlvintage*, i've used "bourjois volume clubbing" before, and it is simply amazing. i have annoyingly short eyelashes, and it lengthens, thickens, annnd is waterproof! i haven't used lancome but i've heard before that the lancome aquacil mascara is great too!


----------



## ztainthecity

Here are some pictures of my bunny Pumpkin and also one of my boyfriend's bunny, Bella!!! The Christmas hat is his elf costume!! And I also added one of his house during Christmas!! I put LED lights around his house and his tree!!


----------



## ztainthecity

Here are a few more..Pumpkin has a bandaid one because he broke a nail at the Florida welcome center when I was driving down the beach with my boyfriend..and the first one is me with my lil fella.!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ surprised he didn't chew the cords around his cage!  You're so cute ztainthecity!


----------



## ztainthecity

bellapsyd said:


> ^ surprised he didn't chew the cords around his cage!  You're so cute ztainthecity!




he's pretty good about chewing cords in general and i let him run all over the house and he never chews cords..my sweatshirts however, get chewed...maybe the lights scared the poor thing..he probably thinks his mom is crazy..lol


----------



## girlvintage

ztainthecity said:


> he's pretty good about chewing cords in general and i let him run all over the house and he never chews cords..my sweatshirts however, get chewed...maybe the lights scared the poor thing..he probably thinks his mom is crazy..lol



oh dont worry - no one here thinks decorating the bunny cage for xmas is crazy?!! LOL!   last xmas i had a small stocking hanging on binky's cage stuffed with all sorts of bunny treats for him!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh all mine had stockings too.....I bought them an edible xmas tree even!


----------



## ztainthecity

girlvintage said:


> oh dont worry - no one here thinks decorating the bunny cage for xmas is crazy?!! LOL!   last xmas i had a small stocking hanging on binky's cage stuffed with all sorts of bunny treats for him!



aww thats precious!! I did a stocking too, it just had his name on it!! we are such fabulous bunny moms!!! hehehhehe


----------



## jadore la mode

yay for pumpkin and bella!

speaking of bunnies chewing cords, my dad had accidentally left hazelnut around the computer..she ended up chewing over $2000 worth of equipment! computer/printer/mouse etc cords and all...surprised the poor thing didn't get electrocuted


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i've lost so many cords to my little ones.....countless phone chargers, laptop cords, many lamps and alarm clocks as well!...not to mention clothing.  I always know when I wear something and find a traditional "bunny hole", you know what I mean...a half chewed circle with the flap of material still there!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> here it is  I realized after I took it that i need to align the numbers on the bezel, lol! on an unrelated note- i have seen so many fuchsia mercers on ebay lately...what i wouldn't give to have one!


 

omg Bella, It is gorgeous!!! I know you are loving it.  That is one of my holy grail items one day.


----------



## jadore la mode

bellapsyd said:


> ^ i've lost so many cords to my little ones.....countless phone chargers, laptop cords, many lamps and alarm clocks as well!...not to mention clothing.  I always know when I wear something and find a traditional "bunny hole", you know what I mean...a half chewed circle with the flap of material still there!



hahah! yes! somehow i've managed to avoid that..but ztainthecity always has them...hahaha (we're best friends btw) she'll always have random holes and i'll be like.."pumpkin's been a baaad boy!"


----------



## ItalianFashion

ztainthecity said:


> Here are some pictures of my bunny Pumpkin and also one of my boyfriend's bunny, Bella!!! The Christmas hat is his elf costume!! And I also added one of his house during Christmas!! I put LED lights around his house and his tree!!


 haha I like the Georgia State bandanna on pumpkin. So cute!


----------



## ItalianFashion

ztainthecity said:


> Here are a few more..Pumpkin has a bandaid one because he broke a nail at the Florida welcome center when I was driving down the beach with my boyfriend..and the first one is me with my lil fella.!!


 

awww at least he has a cute hello kitty bandaid.


----------



## ztainthecity

jadore la mode said:


> hahah! yes! somehow i've managed to avoid that..but ztainthecity always has them...hahaha (we're best friends btw) she'll always have random holes and i'll be like.."pumpkin's been a baaad boy!"



lololololol jadorelamode...it is true..i will "bum it" to class one day with a hole-y sweatshirt and she will ask "did pumpkin do that?" as if he didn't...he can be a very very bad boy..

pumpkin did chew one of jadorelamode's earphones one time on spring break...he was bad then too..


----------



## ItalianFashion

jadore la mode said:


> yay for pumpkin and bella!
> 
> speaking of bunnies chewing cords, my dad had accidentally left hazelnut around the computer..she ended up chewing over $2000 worth of equipment! computer/printer/mouse etc cords and all...surprised the poor thing didn't get electrocuted


 

 Bad bunny . They can be expensive. I think all of us have had something ruined.


----------



## ztainthecity

ItalianFashion said:


> awww at least he has a cute hello kitty bandaid.




i know...at least he looked fabulous while injured!! only if Gucci or LV made bunny bandaids..lol


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG- I was at Macy's tonight and thought of you when I saw this. You really need this necklace . Yes i took out my camera in macys. I had to take a pic


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> thanks for the tip *em*! do they have both lengthen and thicken in one?
> 
> *bella*, beautiful watch!!!



The lengthen one is "l'extreme" - which I love & the volume one that I tried is "hypnose"- didn't really care for it - not seeing much difference! My lashes are ok volumeize just not long enough!  Have you tried the false lashes from shu uemura? The singlet ones, they are wonderful for special occasion but needs a little practice!


----------



## bellapsyd

lol at the "Honey" necklace!!! *OMG*, you need to buy it!  Bella snuck into my room while chester was out- ugh....they fought!  And now she has peed all over my freshly carpet cleaned room!

7 days until I find out if I matched!


----------



## em821

ztainthecity said:


> aww thats precious!! I did a stocking too, it just had his name on it!! we are such fabulous bunny moms!!! hehehhehe



All of mine has stocking too! Their grandma - my mother in law made all the stockings for them!


----------



## jennot

I've been lurking here for a few months now ever since I got my bunny, Otto is my first bunny ever. My brother (in Australia) rescued a bunny when his gf found a lost lop lurking around her apartment and took him in. They posted "Found" flyers around the area but received no response for weeks. My brother thinks the bunny was an unwanted xmas gift, because they found him not long after xmas. A month later, while my brother was out, my grandpa let his bunny out to the backyard (to give him fresh air? My grandpa is used to letting the yorkshire terrier out the backyard you see) and the bunny escaped! My brother was pretty upset when he got home and was told SpotSpot ran away because by that time he grew feelings for the bunny already. So he posted flyers all around the neighborhood and in their mailboxes. Sometime during the week he got a phone call from somebody claiming they saw the bunny around their place. So my brother drove around the neighborhood trying to find the bunny, then he saw a "Found" poster with a child's drawing of a bunny who looked like SpotSpot, he called up and went to their house to take a look, when he arrived at the house, the old lady said she did find the bunny, but he ran away again. Another week later, he got a phone call from another lady, he went to their house and finally found SpotSpot! But the lady didn't want to give my brother back the bunny   she said "My children are keen to him already" and my brother said "But it's MY bunny! Get your own bunny" and gave the lady $100. LOL.

That's my little story of how my brother got his bunny. When my hamster died (of age), he suggested I get a bunny too. I'm actually a dog lover, but my apartment doesn't allow dogs, my bunny is easier to hide (in case I need to hide him during yearly apartment inspections). I love reading everyone's stories and the bunny pictures are especially fun to look at. I've learnt a lot about bunnies from this thread and understand my bunny more and have grown to love him more through this thread 

This is Otto. He's a Netherland Dwarf. I came up with his name from his color type(?) I was told his color is black otter, because he is black, but the belly is white, just like an otter. Thus, the name Otto. But I call him BunBun, it's easier to say  The first picture I took moments ago, it's really hard to get a good picture of him because he is EXTREMELY hyperactive and loves to be chased around (he is always teasing me asking me to chase him) and yes, like many others, I've lost countless cables... I even bought one of those cable tapes, because I have so many cables to tape up and fix. The most recent victim, my TV, but it's still working  Oh and he took a chunk out of my Bottega Veneta bag once when I placed my bag on the ground to pet him, I got distracted and forgot about the bag and left it there! ush: Fortunately, the weaving camouflages the rip, lol. The second picture was the day after I got him, he was still settling in, and I think he was asleep with his eyes open? Maybe, I'm not sure


----------



## caruava

Awww... these are the cutest photos ever! I do the same to Shadow here when I come home from work everyday and he licks my hand in this position.

Such a fluffy white belly!







And this is absolutely precious! Both the bunny and little girl!

I just want to eat those sweet little bunny paws!






Awww... I love this one. Such posers for the camera. I love it when they have their paws in front, it's so cute!





Thanks so much for posting these photos!!! I loved looking at them. We all have!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Kav -  hope they will catch the person who did this and all can end soon. But the countless home and life that are lost can not be replaced.



Just last night more fires went up closer to the city and it is suspected arson AGAIN.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Jomashop  Ill have to check this out! I need new watches! Although, I think I should place myself on a :ban: for a while  since I ordered LVs monogram shawl, candy scarf, roses scarf , cosmetic case (rose pop!) and the tapage bag charm yesterday! I cant wait for those to arrive!!!



OOoooo I don't know LV but I would love to see pics when you get them!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Thanks *Pond*! I know Monday will come soon ...
> I wish LV would make the larger cosmetic case with those new colors! Rose pop is so pretty!



Can't wait to see pics... And *GV* want to see pics of your new purchases too!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> here it is   I realized after I took it that i need to align the numbers on the bezel, lol!  on an unrelated note- i have seen so many fuchsia mercers on ebay lately...what i wouldn't give to have one!



That is so beautiful *bella*! It looks so nice on you. What is the strap? Is it metal?


----------



## caruava

ztainthecity said:


> Here are some pictures of my bunny Pumpkin and also one of my boyfriend's bunny, Bella!!! The Christmas hat is his elf costume!! And I also added one of his house during Christmas!! I put LED lights around his house and his tree!!



Such sweet bunny photos! Loved them all!

Yikes, you must have a good bunny, I'd be so nervous about having lights around Shadows hutch.

He'd be chewing them in no time and before you know it his tail will be lighting up like a christmas light!


----------



## caruava

ztainthecity said:


> he's pretty good about chewing cords in general and i let him run all over the house and he never chews cords..my sweatshirts however, get chewed...maybe the lights scared the poor thing..he probably thinks his mom is crazy..lol



A lot of the ladies here do much crazier things.... 

Eg humiliating male bunnies by dressing them up in pink... you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## caruava

jennot said:


> I've been lurking here for a few months now ever since I got my bunny, Otto is my first bunny ever. My brother (in Australia) rescued a bunny when his gf found a lost lop lurking around her apartment and took him in. They posted "Found" flyers around the area but received no response for weeks. My brother thinks the bunny was an unwanted xmas gift, because they found him not long after xmas. A month later, while my brother was out, my grandpa let his bunny out to the backyard (to give him fresh air? My grandpa is used to letting the yorkshire terrier out the backyard you see) and the bunny escaped! My brother was pretty upset when he got home and was told SpotSpot ran away because by that time he grew feelings for the bunny already. So he posted flyers all around the neighborhood and in their mailboxes. Sometime during the week he got a phone call from somebody claiming they saw the bunny around their place. So my brother drove around the neighborhood trying to find the bunny, then he saw a "Found" poster with a child's drawing of a bunny who looked like SpotSpot, he called up and went to their house to take a look, when he arrived at the house, the old lady said she did find the bunny, but he ran away again. Another week later, he got a phone call from another lady, he went to their house and finally found SpotSpot! But the lady didn't want to give my brother back the bunny   she said "My children are keen to him already" and my brother said "But it's MY bunny! Get your own bunny" and gave the lady $100. LOL.
> 
> That's my little story of how my brother got his bunny. When my hamster died (of age), he suggested I get a bunny too. I'm actually a dog lover, but my apartment doesn't allow dogs, my bunny is easier to hide (in case I need to hide him during yearly apartment inspections). I love reading everyone's stories and the bunny pictures are especially fun to look at. I've learnt a lot about bunnies from this thread and understand my bunny more and have grown to love him more through this thread
> 
> This is Otto. He's a Netherland Dwarf. I came up with his name from his color type(?) I was told his color is black otter, because he is black, but the belly is white, just like an otter. Thus, the name Otto. But I call him BunBun, it's easier to say  The first picture I took moments ago, it's really hard to get a good picture of him because he is EXTREMELY hyperactive and loves to be chased around (he is always teasing me asking me to chase him) and yes, like many others, I've lost countless cables... I even bought one of those cable tapes, because I have so many cables to tape up and fix. The most recent victim, my TV, but it's still working  Oh and he took a chunk out of my Bottega Veneta bag once when I placed my bag on the ground to pet him, I got distracted and forgot about the bag and left it there! ush: Fortunately, the weaving camouflages the rip, lol. The second picture was the day after I got him, he was still settling in, and I think he was asleep with his eyes open? Maybe, I'm not sure
> 
> View attachment 676365
> View attachment 676366



I love his colouring! That's so sad that that lady wanted to hold the bunny ransom... Disgusting imo.

Buy some fences and get some corrugated hose and put it over cables. All the best! Bunnies can be destructive but they give a lot back.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> thanks pond! I just bought both!


 
^ You're very welcome *bella*! Hope you like them both. And good luck with the matching!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> what do you guys recommend for water-proof mascara for really thick lashes? i have yet to use one that makes my lashes super thick yet doesnt clump up like caterpillars..


 
^ *girlvintage: *It's tough to find a good mascara because almost all of them cause icky clumping! I have had the best luck with Lancome "Definicils" and "Extencils" mascaras. They define my lashes with minimal clumping. I haven't tried their "Aquacils" waterproof formulation yet. I'm normally not a big fan of Lancome makeup, but their mascaras rock!


----------



## girlvintage

the hello kitty bandaid photo is soo cuutttee!!! i had to keep going back to that one!!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks* jadore *and *pond*! ok i'll definitely look for the bourjois volume clubbing and the lancome mascara.. i have long lashes but i just love to thicken them up specially at night, makes a huge diff in photos!!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG- I was at Macy's tonight and thought of you when I saw this. You really need this necklace . Yes i took out my camera in macys. I had to take a pic



wow that is tooo perfect!! you have to get it omgblonde!


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ *girlvintage: *It's tough to find a good mascara because almost all of them cause icky clumping! I have had the best luck with Lancome "Definicils" and "Extencils" mascaras. They define my lashes with minimal clumping. I haven't tried their "Aquacils" waterproof formulation yet. I'm normally not a big fan of Lancome makeup, but their mascaras rock!


 

These all work well for me.   The SA at lancome used to give me free stuff for no reason whenever I shopped at Macy's so I have used these for years and tried others but these have worked the best for me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jennot said:


> I've been lurking here for a few months now ever since I got my bunny, Otto is my first bunny ever. My brother (in Australia) rescued a bunny when his gf found a lost lop lurking around her apartment and took him in. They posted "Found" flyers around the area but received no response for weeks. My brother thinks the bunny was an unwanted xmas gift, because they found him not long after xmas. A month later, while my brother was out, my grandpa let his bunny out to the backyard (to give him fresh air? My grandpa is used to letting the yorkshire terrier out the backyard you see) and the bunny escaped! My brother was pretty upset when he got home and was told SpotSpot ran away because by that time he grew feelings for the bunny already. So he posted flyers all around the neighborhood and in their mailboxes. Sometime during the week he got a phone call from somebody claiming they saw the bunny around their place. So my brother drove around the neighborhood trying to find the bunny, then he saw a "Found" poster with a child's drawing of a bunny who looked like SpotSpot, he called up and went to their house to take a look, when he arrived at the house, the old lady said she did find the bunny, but he ran away again. Another week later, he got a phone call from another lady, he went to their house and finally found SpotSpot! But the lady didn't want to give my brother back the bunny  she said "My children are keen to him already" and my brother said "But it's MY bunny! Get your own bunny" and gave the lady $100. LOL.
> 
> That's my little story of how my brother got his bunny. When my hamster died (of age), he suggested I get a bunny too. I'm actually a dog lover, but my apartment doesn't allow dogs, my bunny is easier to hide (in case I need to hide him during yearly apartment inspections). I love reading everyone's stories and the bunny pictures are especially fun to look at. I've learnt a lot about bunnies from this thread and understand my bunny more and have grown to love him more through this thread
> 
> This is Otto. He's a Netherland Dwarf. I came up with his name from his color type(?) I was told his color is black otter, because he is black, but the belly is white, just like an otter. Thus, the name Otto. But I call him BunBun, it's easier to say  The first picture I took moments ago, it's really hard to get a good picture of him because he is EXTREMELY hyperactive and loves to be chased around (he is always teasing me asking me to chase him) and yes, like many others, I've lost countless cables... I even bought one of those cable tapes, because I have so many cables to tape up and fix. The most recent victim, my TV, but it's still working  Oh and he took a chunk out of my Bottega Veneta bag once when I placed my bag on the ground to pet him, I got distracted and forgot about the bag and left it there! ush: Fortunately, the weaving camouflages the rip, lol. The second picture was the day after I got him, he was still settling in, and I think he was asleep with his eyes open? Maybe, I'm not sure
> 
> View attachment 676365
> View attachment 676366


 

He looks so sweet Does your brother still have his bunny? If so do they get along?  That women was crazy. I cannot believe she was going to keep someones pet.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Can't wait to see pics... And *GV* want to see pics of your new purchases too!



the vivienne westwood bag i won on ebay turns out to be a fake!! 

good thing i hadn't paid for it yet.. i had found someone in TPF who knew westwoods and got a good look at the photos and advised me against it.. thing is the seller probably didnt know the bag was fake either, bec she was giving me a guarantee, but the TPF member said i shouldnt even waste my time.. that was close!!!ush:

so now i'm only waiting on the gucci wallet which i know is good!!


----------



## girlvintage

*Jennot *- what a wild story about your brothers bunny! pls post more photos of otto if you can 

*If* - thanks for the advice! wow i wish they gave out free stuff here, but we dont even have a macy's.. LOL!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> the vivienne westwood bag i won on ebay turns out to be a fake!!
> 
> good thing i hadn't paid for it yet.. i had found someone in TPF who knew westwoods and got a good look at the photos and advised me against it.. thing is the seller probably didnt know the bag was fake either, bec she was giving me a guarantee, but the TPF member said i shouldnt even waste my time.. that was close!!!ush:
> 
> so now i'm only waiting on the gucci wallet which i know is good!!



Lucky you haven't paid for it yet!


----------



## jellybebe

Love all the new pics everyone! Your bunnies are super-duper cute! 

Love the watch too Bella, thanks for posting a pic of it. 

TGIF! Any plans for Vday? My man had to go home but I'll probably be doing homework anyway. I do have this Monday off though - there is some new holiday here that isn't elsewhere in Canada - Family Day! I won't get to see my family unfortunately but hey, I'll take the day off!


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> here it is   I realized after I took it that i need to align the numbers on the bezel, lol!  on an unrelated note- i have seen so many fuchsia mercers on ebay lately...what i wouldn't give to have one!


Gorgeous watch! 



ztainthecity said:


> Here are some pictures of my bunny Pumpkin and also one of my boyfriend's bunny, Bella!!! The Christmas hat is his elf costume!! And I also added one of his house during Christmas!! I put LED lights around his house and his tree!!


Awwww they are adorable!!



bellapsyd said:


> ^ oh all mine had stockings too.....I bought them an edible xmas tree even!


An edible tree?! Wow!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG- I was at Macy's tonight and thought of you when I saw this. You really need this necklace . Yes i took out my camera in macys. I had to take a pic


OMG!! I love love love that! I definitely need haha. I love Betsey Johnson! I'll have to see if it's on her website, I'm pretty sure they do UK shippping! 

*Jennot *- Otto is so cute!


----------



## Peaches23

Thanks so much to everyone who responded to my question about the pellets and papaya tablets!

Everyone's bunny's are soooo adorable and I love the clothing that you put on your bunny's.


----------



## em821

ztainthecity - Love those pics! The one of you and Pumpkin is so sweet! Aw! The hello kitty bandaid is so cute!

Jennot -  that&#8217;s so terrible that lady wanted to hold on to someone else&#8217;s pet! Did your brother got his bunny back? Otto is so cute! 

GV &#8211; Good thing you found out b/f you paid! Congrats for getting the gucci wallet! It&#8217;s very pretty! I looove to have a white wallet to match my bags, but I'm not careful enough with my wallets!


----------



## em821

Chewing cords can cause nerve damage, it wont show very obvious symptoms, but shows especially at their little legs (difficulty of grooming / scratching their ears/faceetc). Very similar to the common arthritis symptoms but its not the same. Also, grooming their legs excessively is another sign of nerve damage, this might be due to the tingling feeling the bunny is having. 

Those corrugated tubing works great! Those are easy to find at most hardware stores (a lot cheaper than buying at pet supply stores) already sliced!


----------



## jadore la mode

*jennot* - oh my gosh, Otto is SO adorable!!! and i lovelovelovvve it when bunnies play that game, when they want to play "tag"! haha. And what a crazy story about SpotSpot, I cannot believe that lady didn't want to give him back at first!!!!! I would be so angry! lol.

*girlvintage* - let me know how the bourjois works for you!  and i'm so sorry to hear the westwood was a fake... but it's super good you haven't paid for it yet. Yay for the new wallet coming in!

*kavnadoo* - thanks sooo much! I want to cuddle that fluffy white belly! haha she is chilling with me right now..except she kind of needs a bath to get it back to being as white as she usually is! haha

*em *- thanks a ton for that info..i hope my poor bun doesn't have nerve damage. she seems to be awfully ticklish on her hind legs though... we're definitely going to pick up some corrugated tubing you mentioned!!


----------



## bellapsyd

em821 said:


> Chewing cords can cause nerve damage, it wont show very obvious symptoms, but shows especially at their little legs (difficulty of grooming / scratching their ears/faceetc). Very similar to the common arthritis symptoms but its not the same. Also, grooming their legs excessively is another sign of nerve damage, this might be due to the tingling feeling the bunny is having.
> 
> Those corrugated tubing works great! Those are easy to find at most hardware stores (a lot cheaper than buying at pet supply stores) already sliced!
> 
> View attachment 676699




mine chewed through those!  I bought  the THICK expensive clear tubing (even the one that is coated with bad tasting stuff)...nothing worked (plain or coated).  I have major chewers!  I just try to keep all cords up at all times


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> mine chewed through those! I bought the THICK expensive clear tubing (even the one that is coated with bad tasting stuff)...nothing worked (plain or coated). I have major chewers! I just try to keep all cords up at all times


 
  They ARE major chewers! You must go through lots of chewing toys with them! Mine are not into too much chewing...their chew toys last forever!

yeah, I should add, even with the cords covered with tubing, it's still a good idea to keep these out of the bunny-teeth range. 

I keep all of my cords up too! I cover most cords in my house with tubing for those - just in case the bunnies got to the wire - kinda situations! 

Also those creative cube panels are good to block off wires that has to be there and can't hide easily. I make a "gate" around the gap between the entertainment center and the wall also around the computer desk. Looks awful  but it works to keep the rabbits out!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Chewing cords can cause nerve damage, it wont show very obvious symptoms, but shows especially at their little legs (difficulty of grooming / scratching their ears/faceetc). Very similar to the common arthritis symptoms but its not the same. Also, grooming their legs excessively is another sign of nerve damage, this might be due to the tingling feeling the bunny is having.
> 
> Those corrugated tubing works great! Those are easy to find at most hardware stores (a lot cheaper than buying at pet supply stores) already sliced!
> 
> View attachment 676699



Yup! That's exactly what I mentioned before! They can't get their teeth on it (well it's harder anyway) and it is much cheaper than regular tubing.


----------



## bellapsyd

em821 said:


> They ARE major chewers! You must go through lots of chewing toys with them! Mine are not into too much chewing...their chew toys last forever!
> 
> yeah, I should add, even with the cords covered with tubing, it's still a good idea to keep these out of the bunny-teeth range.
> 
> I keep all of my cords up too! I cover most cords in my house with tubing for those - just in case the bunnies got to the wire - kinda situations!
> 
> Also those creative cube panels are good to block off wires that has to be there and can't hide easily. I make a "gate" around the gap between the entertainment center and the wall also around the computer desk. Looks awful  but it works to keep the rabbits out!




sadly, they have little interest in chewing the massive amounts of toys they have...only my things!


----------



## pond23

^ My naughty bunny trio is the same way! They have so many wooden chew toys, yet they disregard them, and they concentrate solely on chewing on my stuff. I have put up barriers too around electronics items and other delicate items. It doesn't look pretty, but it gets the job done. My bunnies are chronic chewers, and they are so quick at destroying things. So many of my clothes have little triangle-shaped bite marks in them, so I only wear my crappy stuff when I am with them.


----------



## jellybebe

Wow, I guess I'm lucky. Mine only plays with the cords by picking them up with his teeth, so they only get nicked a little. He doesn't care to chew cords but he loves to chew boxes/paper! I can't leave any important paperwork around him or expensive books because he will chew them right up!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is the same he's not really interested in cords but he LOVES books/magazines and paper bags!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Honey is the same he's not really interested in cords but he LOVES books/magazines and paper bags!



Binky goes for anything that i'm currently using!

if he sees me reading a book or magazine he nibbles on the pages.. 

if i ignore him bec i'm on the laptop he bites and whips around the cord to get my attention.. 

my favorite is whenever i'm looking through the take-out menus, he sits there and picks out the menus for me! once i was forced to order chinese bec that's what he kept "picking" from the pile!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ awww!!!


----------



## peachiesncream

hello everyone! this is my first time in this thread and im so excited to be taking home my first bunny this coming monday. his name is Hefner and he's an orange netherland dwarf. i cant wait to contribute to this thread. here's a picture of Hefner in the meantime.


----------



## girlvintage

^ OMG he's adorable!!! welcome to the thread *peachiesncream* and hefner!


----------



## pond23

Hefner is soooo cute *peachiesncream*! I can't wait to see more pics of him! Welcome to the Bunny Lovers Chat thread!


----------



## caruava

HEFNER IS SO CUTE!!!

Awww... What an awesome name!


----------



## girlvintage

*Happy lovey-dovey day to everybody and every bunny!!!*


----------



## peachiesncream

thank you so much.he's very very small. about the size of my palm. i cant waiittt to take him home.


----------



## girlvintage

the beautiful long stemmed roses that the BF gave me this morning!!


----------



## girlvintage

peachiesncream said:


> thank you so much.he's very very small. about the size of my palm. i cant waiittt to take him home.



where is he now and why haven't you taken him home yet?


----------



## caruava

Awww that was like Shadow when I got him. He was so tiny... 

Now he is a 1.5kg fully grown, attention seeking bunny!


----------



## girlvintage

i would  to have a bunny chat eyeball.. to meet all you guys and all the bunnies!!


----------



## caruava

I know... That would be so much fun. Too bad we're all in different parts of the world.


----------



## peachiesncream

girlvintage said:


> where is he now and why haven't you taken him home yet?



he's at the breeder's house now. i didnt take him home last week when i first saw him because he hasnt been weaned from his mommy. so i got a text from the breeder this morning, stating that he's ready to go home, so yup, im collecting him on monday. sooooooo exciting. his dad was only 700grams!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwwwww Hefner is adorable! I love the name!!

GirlVintage - Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## jadore la mode

omg, hefner is so precious...i miss it when my bunny was that tiny!! i'm so excited for you peachesncream! it's so fun to figure out their personality in the few first weeks when you get them!

and girlvintage what beautiful roses! happy lovie dovie day to you and everyone else today too!!


----------



## bellapsyd

love the avatar GV!!!

Hefner is cute 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!


----------



## jellybebe

Ah I just made this big long post about all my early bunny memories tweaked by the adorable little orange Hefner but it got lost when I accidentally tapped my mouse! I love orange NDs btw, have never seen one IRL but that is prob my fave colour combo besides blue-eyed white. 

I remember when Evander was that tiny, he was so cute but so annoying too. In fact I couldn't wait for him to get bigger so he would stop being able to fit under the couch!


----------



## bellapsyd

^oh yes....under the couch.....


----------



## omgblonde

Honey can still get under the couch! it's so annoyingggg LOL


----------



## jadore la mode

haha yeah! hazelnut looooves under the couch. here's a little crazy story...

we have hazelnut litter trained pretty well. however, when my parents got new couches for the upstairs living room, they placed some very old ones in the basement (where hazelnut resides.) she all of a sudden LOVED to do her "business" while hanging out underneath the couch everyday..and we all know that bunny pee smells so bad. 
my dad got so fed up with it, that he took the legs of the couch off, so it lays flat. hazelnut obviously doesn't go under there anymore and keeps her business contained in the litterbox! hehe..


----------



## em821

Awwwq .... Hefner is soooo cute!!!!!

GV - the beautiful roses


----------



## em821

^ the modification we do for our bunnies! 

I got tired to extract mine from under the couch (I had to use treats or their pellets to get them out) ... So I nailed thin particle boards around the sides of my couches to board off the space underneath  the shock on their face when they found out


----------



## jellybebe

^We used boxes and phone books to block off the couch every single day but every single day he found some way to outwit us! Bunny noses are strong, even on little tiny guys! Now he's too big to fit under the couches but I did find him hanging out on the back of my futon a few times!


----------



## bellapsyd

i have neat idea cubes running all along the bottom of my bed, forming a fence under my bed skirt...imagine their surprise when they realized they could no longer get under there!!!  They definitely showed me how angry they were...they chewed and destroyed the entire bedskirt in one day when I was out....so now you see this ugly fence around my bed!


----------



## ItalianFashion

haha all of us have modified our furniture so bunnies cannot get to it.  Luigi does not really like under the couch but he loves going under beds.  When we first moved to Italy  we still were using army furniture. The TV was on an end table. Luigi would jump up there to try to chew cords and just be nosy.  We  put up a barrier of the large 29" suitcases all around. He would keep pacing back and forth trying to figure it out. Finally he figured he could jump on top the 29" suitcases and then onto the table with TV.   He also loved my husbands amp. Thankfully always unplugged.  It has an opening and we found him resting inside it a few times.


----------



## jadore la mode

hahah great ideas ladies, we're so creative. em you're right: ooh "the modifications we do for our bunnies"!


----------



## caruava

(Psssss: someone's getting a pink Chanel today... )


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ahhh!!!! lucky you!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> (Psssss: someone's getting a pink Chanel today... )



So lucky!!! My SA is investigating the possibility of a small pink LV item for me...


----------



## jadore la mode

ooh how thrilling, congrats ladies  make sure to post pics!!


----------



## jennot

Bunny giving the approval


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> i have neat idea cubes running all along the bottom of my bed, forming a fence under my bed skirt...imagine their surprise when they realized they could no longer get under there!!!  They definitely showed me how angry they were...they chewed and destroyed the entire bedskirt in one day when I was out....so now you see this ugly fence around my bed!



when i designed my japanese zen bedroom the platform bed was beautifully elevated with a foot of space underneath, it was so dramatic.. of course after i got binky, i had to adapt * bunny modification * and had to block off the entire opening with corrugated boards!! the whole *japanese zen* was scratched and was replaced with *bunny zen*!!


----------



## girlvintage

*jennot* - what beautiful peach roses!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> (Psssss: someone's getting a pink Chanel today... )



woooow!! photos!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> (Psssss: someone's getting a pink Chanel today... )


 

pics!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jennot said:


> Bunny giving the approval
> View attachment 677998
> View attachment 678000


 

how sweet!


----------



## ItalianFashion

peachiesncream said:


> hello everyone! this is my first time in this thread and im so excited to be taking home my first bunny this coming monday. his name is Hefner and he's an orange netherland dwarf. i cant wait to contribute to this thread. here's a picture of Hefner in the meantime.


 

I love hefner. He looks like a little fluffball.  I love it when they are tiny.


----------



## peachiesncream

thanks for the sweet words everyone. here are more pictures, the breeder emailed me in the last week.


----------



## em821

jennot said:


> Bunny giving the approval
> View attachment 677998
> View attachment 678000



beautiful roses and cuuuute bunny!!!!


----------



## em821

Jelly - something in rose pop maybe!  
Kav - pictures please!


----------



## em821

peachiesncream said:


> thanks for the sweet words everyone. here are more pictures, the breeder emailed me in the last week.



Adorable!


----------



## omgblonde

peachiesncream said:


>


hahahaha look at the little face in the background! I just want to squeeze them! So cute


----------



## jellybebe

peachiesncream said:


> thanks for the sweet words everyone. here are more pictures, the breeder emailed me in the last week.



OMG cuteness overload!


----------



## girlvintage

i loooove the little one in the background as well!!!


----------



## jadore la mode

oh my gosh..i can't even fathom how cute the netherland dwarfs are!! (i'm such a loser haha)

so i have a question..i haven't seen my bunny do this in a while (since she was around another bunny), but hazelnut was randomly "thumping" tonight! nobody unfamiliar was in the room or no loud noises were happening..and i thought they did that in a sign of danger? boooo, i'm not sure what we're doing wrong! do any of your precious ones do this?


----------



## bellapsyd

mine thump randomly as well.  I think they like to "hear their own voice" KWIM?


----------



## caruava

jennot said:


> Bunny giving the approval
> View attachment 677998
> View attachment 678000



LOL Shadow did the same thing to my sister's bunch of roses!!! So cute! I love the colouring of your bunny.


----------



## girlvintage

Binky once randomly thumped at the balcony door even when no one there - creepy! Italianfashion also video taped Luigi thumping away for no reason -- we both think we may have haunted flats!!


----------



## peachiesncream

thanks everyone.  i did notice the little face in the background. too adorable.

what does thumping mean??

btw can u guys help me out? what kind of cage is the best to get?? pictures would be very lovely.


----------



## caruava

peachiesncream said:


> thanks for the sweet words everyone. here are more pictures, the breeder emailed me in the last week.



Oh my god... I can't take this... First the cute photos of a bunny attacking roses now this!

So many cute photos! I love it!

Hefner is so gorgeous... you must be so excited to pick him up. Not much long to go now?


----------



## caruava

Oh and ladies no photos... sorry. ush:

I went to see the bag and decided not to get it. The body was in pristine condition, just one of the handles was very floppy. 

So I didn't get it... I felt terrible backing out but I'm just fussy, I like my bags brand spanking new.

But I will be getting a Chanel tomorrow, one that I have been wanting for a long time. And it's brand spanking new.


----------



## caruava

peachiesncream said:


> thanks everyone.  i did notice the little face in the background. too adorable.
> 
> what does thumping mean??
> 
> btw can u guys help me out? what kind of cage is the best to get?? pictures would be very lovely.



I could explain thumping but I think Luigi can do it better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fmbVLNGyew

Hmmm would you be keeping him indoors or outdoors?


----------



## peachiesncream

ahh, i see. thanks for the video. luigi is so cuteeee. haha

he's an indoor rabbit. the breeder suggested a cage that allows him to go back in and out easily. what do u think? im really new with bunnies, ive read books and but i would like to hear from u guys too.


----------



## caruava

I have a hutch that Shadow jumps in and out of all the time. I will try and post photos later.


----------



## caruava

Actually here is a video of Shadow's hutch. It's not attached to the condo, but you can see me opening the small door. When I'm home I leave the condo doors open and he jumps in and out of the small door to his hutch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAjYJVfsb6I

Another video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34UQWURPBzg

You can see him jump out of it.


----------



## peachiesncream

it's not really clear. omg i saw that video of shadow drinking from a straw. SO CUTEEE


----------



## girlvintage

binky stays in a wired hutch with plastic flooring too, very similar to shadows.. !

i lined it with natural woven matting for traction, but now bec i changed the litter box and the new one is bigger, i will have to buy him a bigger cage maybe this week.. i'm just worried if he'll be able to adjust to a new cage bec he's extremely possessive of his cage, he hangs out in it the whole day even if the door is kept open the whole time.. 

one time we tried spending a night out of town without his dear cage to lighten the load and he got poopy butt from all the stress of not having his cage with him! we had to cut the vacay short to rush him back home!


----------



## jellybebe

Or you can try not having a cage at all. That's the best situation if you don't have any other pets.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Or you can try not having a cage at all. That's the best situation if you don't have any other pets.



would love to do that! but binky still hasnt learned NOT to pee and poo on my bfs side of the bed, he always tries to leave something there when i'm out of the room or ignoring him.. also, like when we went out of town, he looks for a place to run home to, a comfort zone or like a "rabbit hole" if you will..


----------



## jellybebe

^We built Evander a bunny condo so he had somewhere to hang out. Most of the time he just hangs out in my room. But I was mostly suggesting the no cage thing to Peachies.


----------



## girlvintage

^^ oops sorry!!  hehe!


----------



## em821

Like Jelly, I don't cage mine. They run around my house as they wish! The kitchen & closets are off limit - I need somewhere to set things down that won't be attacked by their teeth! They have a bedroom set up for them with hidding / burrowing like spaces.   

However, I would start with a cage until he is trained! Giving too much space before the habit is set in is a bad start. 

Cages that are for large dogs works well. No wire floor for bunny feet! The cage needs to be large enough that he can stratch out (back legs kicked out), and can accomodate water & food bowl & litter box! 
If you can find "creative cubes" (might be called something else) you can build your own with these panels.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey has to be caged when I'm not home, my dad is always in the house because he's disabled but he tells all his friends (& the post man and other delivery people LOL) to just open the front door and walk right in, so I'd be scared Honey would escape since they leave the door open a lot


----------



## bellapsyd

i'd suggest no cage too!  maybe buy a dog pen for when you need to set up a place- it can be easily taken down and put away as well


----------



## jellybebe

When I first got my baby he was as tiny as Hefner (he is an ND too) and this may sound funny but I seriously used a laundry basket for the first few weeks, until he got smart and figured out he could hop out. He was allowed out during the day when I was home but at night and when I went out, he had to be put in the basket. Also, when he got bigger, I started using baby gates to "create" a makeshift cage between 2 walls when I went out and at night. If you don't have walls that are close together I suggest something like a children's playpen with wire around it or you can build a temporary puppy pen like Bella suggested. I did this until he was totally toilet-trained and big enough not to get lost under things. It only took a few months before he was allowed to run around freely and it is so amazing to have a free-running house bunny! They're so full of personality and they love to play. Mine has a really great sense of humour.


----------



## jadore la mode

Hazelnut is also not in a cage..well for the most part. She roams the basement (she hasn't learned to climb stairs yet, she's a bit scared..hopefully it'll stay that way because our dog is upstairs!) 

We have a big wooden hutch that is her "house" (we call it her 2bdr condo lol) that my dad built and it has a ramp into it whenever she wants to go in there (she knows to go in there to go to go to the bathroom and usually goes in there to sleep..)

And what a funny video of Luigi! Maybe rabbits hear that higher pitch they say dogs hear but we can't, and he heard something?! One may never know..


----------



## jellybebe

^I'm pretty sure why bunnies often thump for "apparently" no reason. They can hear extremely well.


----------



## bellapsyd

Did everyone, but Jelly, get their RAOK gift?  (just keeping track!)

OH, another makeup question (can you tell I'm suddenly into makeup?)- what brushes do you use that don't shed?  I know I can post these in the beauty subforum, but I always like getting your inputs first!


----------



## jellybebe

I have some MAC eyeshadow brushes that I like. They don't shed.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Did everyone, but Jelly, get their RAOK gift? (just keeping track!)
> 
> OH, another makeup question (can you tell I'm suddenly into makeup?)- what brushes do you use that don't shed? I know I can post these in the beauty subforum, but I always like getting your inputs first!


 

I got my raok.  I just bought the mac hello kitty brushes. I will let you know how they work. My others have been shedding.


----------



## jadore la mode

bellapsyd said:


> OH, another makeup question (can you tell I'm suddenly into makeup?)- what brushes do you use that don't shed? I know I can post these in the beauty subforum, but I always like getting your inputs first!


 
I use the Bare Essentuals line, and have all of their brushes. They all work extremely well and do not shed! Love them


----------



## jellybebe

^Really? I find some of them rough. The Handy Buki is ok.


----------



## jennot

My bunny is allowed anywhere in the house except for my bedroom (because it's not bunny-proofed). At certain times when I do let him in on watch, he likes to thump, only in my bedroom he does this. Can anyone suggest why he does this? Is he angry I don't let him in my room?


----------



## jadore la mode

jellybebe said:


> ^Really? I find some of them rough. The Handy Buki is ok.


 
Hmm..yeah, I suppose the full coverage kabuki is a little bit rough, I don't use that one too often anymore. But usually I'll use the full flawless, angled, light stroke (for concealer), and soft focus (favorite) brushes..those are the softer ones (I find) and work wonderful!


----------



## em821

I love mac brushes and shu uemura brushes are very good too!


----------



## omgblonde

Another vote for MAC brushes!


----------



## girlvintage

i'm about to check out the lancome shop in the mall today, but i also browsed ebay for some deals.. found one that has double sided - one for volume, one for length.. its not called aquacil though.. has anyone used this kind? it is any good? 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-LANCOME-Cil...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318


----------



## omgblonde

I love most Lancome mascaras (never tried that one though) so yeah it's probably good!


----------



## girlvintage

jennot said:


> My bunny is allowed anywhere in the house except for my bedroom (because it's not bunny-proofed). At certain times when I do let him in on watch, he likes to thump, only in my bedroom he does this. Can anyone suggest why he does this? Is he angry I don't let him in my room?



bunnies are very territorial and are usually uncomfortable in places they rarely go to.. so the thumping might be bec he isnt familiar with your room since you only let him in there a couple of times.. he is showing disapproval that he hasn't been allowed to inspect that room completely!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ agreed!


----------



## caruava

I just use some cheapo (well more like free) brush that I got with some perfume! I only use a blush brush and use my fingers for everything else.

Got my new bag today... not a great pic, it's night and dark here but here she is!

A gorgeous black Chanel GST! Been wanting this bag for so long...


----------



## girlvintage

^^ GORGEOUS!!!! i'm ing!!


----------



## caruava

Thanks *GV*.... My next goal is the same bag in the new beige colour. Well anything in the new beige colour will make me happy.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks *GV*.... My next goal is the same bag in the new beige colour. Well anything in the new beige colour will make me happy.



OMG speaking of beige chanels... (this is ultra weird coincidence again) my mom just handed me an old bag of hers that she used alot years ago, and then was stored and forgotten.. the leather is super soft and kooshy although i'm not quite sure if its good..  haha!


----------



## jellybebe

Gorgeous Chanels GV and Kav! I don't know why, I keep putting off getting my first Chanel. I would love a pink or white flap, but I want lambskin, not caviar, although everyone warns me against lambskin. Someday I will take the plunge!


----------



## girlvintage

^ not sure if mine is auth though! kav yours is definitely something else! wow!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav that bag is gorgeous! I love the handles on it .  

GV- Maybe you could post pics in the auth chanel thread and they could check it out for you.  

I will have to post pics of my chanel sometime. I finally got one during the sales.


----------



## girlvintage

ooooh!! a bag i recently won just arrived!! i wasnt so excited bec i thought it was going to be run down (since it was such an incredible deal) but its still very cute!! yay!


----------



## girlvintage

my gosh - luigi's sooo cute in your new avatar!!! LOL!!


----------



## bellapsyd

LOVE the new bags!  GV- what is the name of that Dior?  I've been wanting one in that style!!!  IF- CUTE avatar!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> LOVE the new bags!  GV- what is the name of that Dior?  I've been wanting one in that style!!!  IF- CUTE avatar!!!!



its called lady dior cannage - and i think it comes in 2 sizes, a medium and small.. this is a medium in nylon.. the small is really adorable in red patent!


----------



## jellybebe

I need to go shopping again, the shopping is so bad here! The countdown is on... 1 month till I go home! (But only for a week.)


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> I just use some cheapo (well more like free) brush that I got with some perfume! I only use a blush brush and use my fingers for everything else.
> 
> Got my new bag today... not a great pic, it's night and dark here but here she is!
> 
> A gorgeous black Chanel GST! Been wanting this bag for so long...


Soooo jealous!! It's beautiful!


----------



## omgblonde

Ooooh love the bags GV! I love that Dior!


----------



## jadore la mode

GORGEOUS bags ladies! and i just love that lady dior cannage..how exciting!


----------



## ItalianFashion

GV that lady dior is beautiful. I have never really checked out dior bags but now I see I may need to.


----------



## girlvintage

^ thanks guys!! i always wanted one in red or one with silver hardware since its more wearable, but the gold hardware is actually growing on me! 

...but isnt the red patent just adorable??


----------



## pond23

^ The red patent is gorgeous girlvintage! I've always loved the Lady Dior bags!


----------



## pond23

I didn't forget you *jelly*! Here is my review of the Smashbox "Halo" loose powder foundation in "Fair."

I tried this foundation for about two weeks. It provides light-to-medium coverage. It is buildable, but up to a point. It doesn't cover redness, discoloration, or blemishes very well, so you have to pair it with a concealer. It feels very light and wonderful on, not powdery at all. It does not emphasize dry patches, which is a big plus for me. Bare Escentuals provides much more coverage, but it also emphasizes dryness and fine lines. It is expensive at $59 USD, but it has a good amount of product (0.75 oz. versus about 0.33 oz. with the BE). The little kabuki brush it comes with is very cheap quality and worthless. I used my MAC and Bare Escentuals brushes to apply it. It wore well throughout the day, and did not change color. The "Fair" was a perfect match for my skin tone, and as you know, I have a very hard time with foundation colors. The ingredient list is very impressive.

I would recommend this to people who only need light-to-medium coverage and who really hate the drying, cakey feel and look of other powder foundations. I grade it a B+.


----------



## pond23

Congrats *kav *on your new Chanel black GST! I am in love with the new light beige caviar too. It is such an elegant shade, and it looks amazing with the gold hardware.

My favorite makeup brushes are from MAC, Trish McEvoy, Shu Uemura and Stila *bella*! They are all excellent quality and do not shed. If you buy brushes from MAC, make sure to buy the individual ones because in my opinion they seem to be of higher quality.

*girlvintage*, I just found out that the Lancome "Aquacils" mascara was discontinued. Lancome does mascaras really well, so I would not hesitate to try out any of the formulations. Those seems to be their forte.


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> *girlvintage*, I just found out that the Lancome "Aquacils" mascara was discontinued. Lancome does mascaras really well, so I would not hesitate to try out any of the formulations. Those seems to be their forte.



does that mean they dont do water-proof anymore? how is their non-water-proof? does it still hold its own after a really long day?


----------



## pond23

^ *girlvintage*: My favorite Lancome mascara is the Definicils one, and this apparently comes in a waterproof formulation now too! The Hypnose and L'Extreme ones come in waterproof versions too.


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> ^ *girlvintage*: My favorite Lancome mascara is the Definicils one, and this apparently comes in a waterproof formulation now too! The Hypnose and L'Extreme ones come in waterproof versions too.



thanks!! not sure if you've read my previuos post about this one.. its a double sided one..have you tried it?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-LANCOME-Cil...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## em821

gorgeous bags *Kav* and *GV*!

^I have not used that particular one. L'extreme is my favor! It does come in the water proof formula, actually I have never tried the non water proof ones from Lancome!


----------



## omgblonde

haha Luigi looks so cute chillin' with the MAC Hello Kitty stuff!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> thanks!! not sure if you've read my previuos post about this one.. its a double sided one..have you tried it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-LANCOME-Cils-Design-Double-Mascara-10-BOXED_W0QQitemZ120377048511QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item120377048511&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 
^ *gv*: I clicked on the link, but I couldn't see the item. I received an Invalid Item message from E*bay.

"Dear User:
Unfortunately, access to this particular listing or item has been blocked due to a Paris commercial court decision that bans trade of certain authentic perfumes and cosmetic products on eBay because of French selective distribution laws. eBay is appealing this ruling but is nevertheless required to enforce it. We are blocking your view in an effort to comply with this court decision. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of the decision because of limitations on existing technology.
Thank you."

What is the name of the Lancome mascara in the link?


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ *gv*: I clicked on the link, but I couldn't see the item. I received an Invalid Item message from E*bay.
> 
> "Dear User:
> Unfortunately, access to this particular listing or item has been blocked due to a Paris commercial court decision that bans trade of certain authentic perfumes and cosmetic products on eBay because of French selective distribution laws. eBay is appealing this ruling but is nevertheless required to enforce it. We are blocking your view in an effort to comply with this court decision. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of the decision because of limitations on existing technology.
> Thank you."
> 
> What is the name of the Lancome mascara in the link?


 
*Lancome Cils Double Mascara #10*


strange that some can view it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> haha Luigi looks so cute chillin' with the MAC Hello Kitty stuff!


 

He tried to take a bite out of the vanity but I got him before he did damage


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the mascara name* IF*! I haven't tried or heard anything about the Lancome Cils Double Mascara #10 *GV*.


----------



## ztainthecity

girlvintage said:


> ^ thanks guys!! i always wanted one in red or one with silver hardware since its more wearable, but the gold hardware is actually growing on me!
> 
> ...but isnt the red patent just adorable??




Congrats on your Dior!!! Lady Dior bags are just beautiful!!! I personally adore the red!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> Thank you for the mascara name* IF*! I haven't tried or heard anything about the Lancome Cils Double Mascara #10 *GV*.



aw thanks anyway* pond*! 

yeah i think ebays selective rules are so weird.. i posted a bag with no problem then when i needed to edit the info the next day it wouldn't let me because of some copyright rule or something.. so i just didnt edit rather than deleting the ad..


----------



## girlvintage

ztainthecity said:


> Congrats on your Dior!!! Lady Dior bags are just beautiful!!! I personally adore the red!



i know right?? lipstick red is the next bag to find for me! prada red gauffre!! hehe!! the girl can dream..!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> I didn't forget you *jelly*! Here is my review of the Smashbox "Halo" loose powder foundation in "Fair."
> 
> I tried this foundation for about two weeks. It provides light-to-medium coverage. It is buildable, but up to a point. It doesn't cover redness, discoloration, or blemishes very well, so you have to pair it with a concealer. It feels very light and wonderful on, not powdery at all. It does not emphasize dry patches, which is a big plus for me. Bare Escentuals provides much more coverage, but it also emphasizes dryness and fine lines. It is expensive at $59 USD, but it has a good amount of product (0.75 oz. versus about 0.33 oz. with the BE). The little kabuki brush it comes with is very cheap quality and worthless. I used my MAC and Bare Escentuals brushes to apply it. It wore well throughout the day, and did not change color. The "Fair" was a perfect match for my skin tone, and as you know, I have a very hard time with foundation colors. The ingredient list is very impressive.
> 
> I would recommend this to people who only need light-to-medium coverage and who really hate the drying, cakey feel and look of other powder foundations. I grade it a B+.



Thanks for the review Pond! Sounds like it's nice but won't necessarily fit my needs. I checked out the colours and I'm not sure if the Light one (next one up from fair) will match my skin tone. It looked a bit dark for my pasty winter complexion. I think that what I need is an undereye brightener (will probably try Touche Eclat when I go home next month) and a better concealer for a couple of red spots on my chin and around my nose. I am using the Laura Mercier stick foundation but it provides very little coverage. I have gone back to basics, using concealer, powder and bronzer. I had a sneaking suspicion that Bare Escentuals was making me get a zit or two so I stopped it to see but the jury is still out.


----------



## em821

Bunny prayer needed!!!
Oh-Oh won't eat his breakfast this morning! I'm bringing him in at 8am! Goodthing his vet  is in this morning.


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> Bunny prayer needed!!!
> Oh-Oh won't eat his breakfast this morning! I'm bringing him in at 8am! Goodthing his vet  is in this morning.



Oh no! ..sending positive bunny vibes to oh-oh now..! i hope it's nothing serious..


----------



## omgblonde

Hope Oh-Oh is okay!


----------



## em821

It's GI stasis. No obvious cause. Got medications for him. After we got home, he ate tiny amount of hay (not on his own, I basically annoyed him so much that he ate some) and a few pieces of pellets. I just got into work but will go home around lunch time to check on him.


----------



## pond23

^ I'm sending positive vibes Oh-Oh's way! Please keep us updated.


----------



## em821

Thanks ladies! I'm planning to take off work early so I can keep an eye on Oh-Oh for the rest of the day! 

I took pictures of my new LV purchases last night when Oh-Oh still appeared normal! I can't get my bunnies to model the items. The last picture - my bird investigating the new boxes!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw Em, poor Oh Oh! I hate idiopathic GI stasis! You are so careful with them and their diet too. Hopefully he's feeling better now.


----------



## em821

here's a pic my DH took while at the vet!

Oh-Oh has never had GI stasis without a reason...I'll have to get him checked out after he gets through this! He just had his yearly exam last month though!


----------



## pond23

^ What a sweet pic *em*! I hope Oh-Oh has a speedy recovery!  And your LV Rose Pop is beautiful! I'm hoping to get an accessory in this color.


----------



## omgblonde

I hope Oh-Oh is feeling better already! Those LV scarves are GORGEOUS and so is the pink purse (I am so not up to date on the product names, lol!)

Wow your bunnies are HUGE, I didn't realise they were that big from normal pics! What breed are they? So cute!


----------



## omgblonde

I bought a new camera today.. I am AMAZED by how good it is! Well compared to my old camera anyway!

Honey was my unwilling model, haha! I can't believe how clear the pics are, on my old camera he would just be a hopping blur!

Honey's eye has started to run again, I'm not sure if you can see in the pics? So I think I'm going to pop him down the vet sometime this week!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Em you brought them both to the vet! Maybe Oh Oh accidentally ate something he found on the ground? Is that possible? I'm hoping that he's starting to feel much better.

Btw how do you like the colour of the rose pop IRL? I have yet to see it but I like how it looks in pics. I hope it's more of a true pink as opposed to magenta.

What kind of camera did you get Omg? I need a new camera. I want a Canon Powershot but have been too lazy to get one.


----------



## em821

just got home & ohoh ran to me for his papaya tablets! He appeared normal and hungry! He is now eating hay yay!!! I'll give him a few pieces of pellets later since he missed his morning portion and the salad!!! 

Pond- Thank you!
Omg- They are bigger bunnies! Petunia is a New Zealand White mix - 9lb & Oh-Oh is probably a Dutch mix at 7.5lb! Love the quality of your pictures! I need a new camera!


----------



## em821

Jelly- I brought them both because they are a deeply bonded pair, they go everywhere together! Being separated (at strange places) will cause stress in them! I like the color! Very girl-ly pink! I'm not sure if I'll keep the case though ... I do want something in this color! Maybe exchange it for another wallet! I'm still debating about the roses NF!!!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> I bought a new camera today.. I am AMAZED by how good it is! Well compared to my old camera anyway!
> 
> Honey was my unwilling model, haha! I can't believe how clear the pics are, on my old camera he would just be a hopping blur!
> 
> Honey's eye has started to run again, I'm not sure if you can see in the pics? So I think I'm going to pop him down the vet sometime this week!



what cute photos!! honey is sooo chunky i love it!! what camera did you buy? i recently bought the sony t77 in brown, it looks like a chocolate bar!

going back to honey....does his eyes get watery often?


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> just got home & ohoh ran to me for his papaya tablets! He appeared normal and hungry! He is now eating hay yay!!! I'll give him a few pieces of pellets later since he missed his morning portion and the salad!!!
> 
> Pond- Thank you!
> Omg- They are bigger bunnies! Petunia is a New Zealand White mix - 9lb & Oh-Oh is probably a Dutch mix at 7.5lb! Love the quality of your pictures! I need a new camera!



yay for oh-oh!! i hope he recovers fast from his GI statis!..


----------



## omgblonde

I bought the Olympus MJU 1010.. it has 7x optical zoom or something which I am loviiiing!

Em - YAY! I'm glad he's showing an interest in food again! 

GV - Yes, before his first tooth operation his eye was blocked & they tried to flush it out but said it was permanently blocked. It always gets really bad (like it is now) before he needs his teeth filed though. It mostly clears up afterwards apart from a few runny days every so often where I just wash it out and it clears up on it's own within a couple of days. This time it's been runny for about a week though & his teeth have only just been done!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Em what a scare you had. Did they give him something at the vet?  I am glad he is eating the papaya and feels better. Maybe the papaya will help him feel even better.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm planning to take off work early so I can keep an eye on Oh-Oh for the rest of the day!
> 
> I took pictures of my new LV purchases last night when Oh-Oh still appeared normal! I can't get my bunnies to model the items. The last picture - my bird investigating the new boxes!


 

Your cosmetic case is beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I bought a new camera today.. I am AMAZED by how good it is! Well compared to my old camera anyway!
> 
> Honey was my unwilling model, haha! I can't believe how clear the pics are, on my old camera he would just be a hopping blur!
> 
> Honey's eye has started to run again, I'm not sure if you can see in the pics? So I think I'm going to pop him down the vet sometime this week!


 

I hate trying to take non blurry pics. I need to update my camera as well.  Honey is showing off his bum for us Poor honey has so much trouble with his eyes.  Does he sit still when you are cleaning his eyes? I think they know we are trying to help them when we do this. All my animals have liked it for some reason.


----------



## pond23

I love your new camera's pics *omgblonde*! Honeys' butt is so cute! LOL! I need a new camera too. My Kodak EasyShare C875 really stinks.


----------



## em821

IF- They gave Oh-Oh warm fluid immediately to help rehydrate his GI track. He will need to be on 2 meds (pain & motility) for at least a week. Not looking forward to this! 

Thanks everyone for the good wishes! He is doing better now! I just had to chase him for giving meds!

Jelly- forgot to add that, I bought a cannon powershot 870 last June. It worked great until  I got the "lens error" message. It's the message given when the lens don't retract. After doing some search, i found that It's a very common problem. Cannon repaired it for no charge since it was under warrenty. But since then the picture quality was horrible!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> IF- They gave Oh-Oh warm fluid immediately to help rehydrate his GI track. He will need to be on 2 meds (pain & motility) for at least a week. Not looking forward to this!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the good wishes! He is doing better now! I just had to chase him for giving meds!
> 
> Jelly- forgot to add that, I bought a cannon powershot 870 last June. It worked great until I got the "lens error" message. It's the message given when the lens don't retract. After doing some search, i found that It's a very common problem. Cannon repaired it for no charge since it was under warrenty. But since then the picture quality was horrible!!!


 

I wasnt sure if he just got better without anything or had meds.  That will be a pain in the butt for both of you. What do they give for motility?


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> GV - Yes, before his first tooth operation his eye was blocked & they tried to flush it out but said it was permanently blocked. It always gets really bad (like it is now) before he needs his teeth filed though. It mostly clears up afterwards apart from a few runny days every so often where I just wash it out and it clears up on it's own within a couple of days. This time it's been runny for about a week though & his teeth have only just been done!



oh dear that must be really uncomfortable to say the least.. but why does the eye get affected when his tooth needs filing? sorry to sound ignorant, but i never knew that could be a problem.. binky also has a bad under bite and needs teeth trimming every month or so, now i wonder if that will happen to him too


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> i found that It's a very common problem. Cannon repaired it for no charge since it was under warrenty. But since then the picture quality was horrible!!!



oh no! you should get a refund!!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> oh dear that must be really uncomfortable to say the least.. but why does the eye get affected when his tooth needs filing? sorry to sound ignorant, but i never knew that could be a problem.. binky also has a bad under bite and needs teeth trimming every month or so, now i wonder if that will happen to him too



Hm interesting, could be related. Evander also needs teeth trimming and his eye also runs every few weeks or so. It's a blocked tear duct. Can't remember how it relates to teeth but I've read it somewhere.


----------



## girlvintage

^ binky so far doesn't tear.. in fact the only way i can tell if he needs trimming again is to trance him and look myself.. the first time it ever happened he had major drooling on the corners of his lips which got me really scared, so now i try to trim before he has a hard time eating and the drool starts.. maybe the pressure of the teeth is  painful that they cry? do bunnies cry?? hmmm...


----------



## bellapsyd

hey everyone. ive missed alot!  I have the worst stomach flu I've ever had, so I've been sleeping all day.

Em- so glad Oh-Oh is ok!  I never knew the reason when mine had GI Stasis- do they usually tell you what it was?  I was just told a dx, never the reason why!  That picture is so sweet!

OMG- love your pictures!!!

Jelly- rose pop is very similar to fuchsia, IMO. I love my rose pop!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> I wasnt sure if he just got better without anything or had meds.  That will be a pain in the butt for both of you. What do they give for motility?



metoclopramide (known as reglan) is a safe motility agent. The pain relief med is meloxicam (metacam). It's a good idea to keep a small supply of these drugs at home. Stasis can happen anytime and sometimes it's just very hard to get to vet immediately! Try to ask your vet for prescription next time! Lucky Oh-Oh picked a day the vet was in and was able to see him as emergency case, because I found that my meds at home were expired!ush:


----------



## em821

I think it's the roots of molars push into skull bone. Rabbits molars are almost directly under their eyes, so the molar root intrusion can cause blockage of tear ducts. X-ray should be able to tell if there's root problems!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> hey everyone. ive missed alot!  I have the worst stomach flu I've ever had, so I've been sleeping all day.
> 
> Em- so glad Oh-Oh is ok!  I never knew the reason when mine had GI Stasis- do they usually tell you what it was?  I was just told a dx, never the reason why!  That picture is so sweet!
> 
> OMG- love your pictures!!!
> 
> Jelly- rose pop is very similar to fuchsia, IMO. I love my rose pop!



Hope you will feel 100% soon! The 2times (03 & 04) that he had stasis were due to diet and truma. I'm afraid his stasis this time is a response to something else!!!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> OMG speaking of beige chanels... (this is ultra weird coincidence again) my mom just handed me an old bag of hers that she used alot years ago, and then was stored and forgotten.. the leather is super soft and kooshy although i'm not quite sure if its good..  haha!



Hmmm I don't know Chanel well but this doesn't look good to me?


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav that bag is gorgeous! I love the handles on it .
> 
> GV- Maybe you could post pics in the auth chanel thread and they could check it out for you.
> 
> I will have to post pics of my chanel sometime. I finally got one during the sales.



I would LOVE to see pics *IF*! What did you get?


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> ooooh!! a bag i recently won just arrived!! i wasnt so excited bec i thought it was going to be run down (since it was such an incredible deal) but its still very cute!! yay!



Stunning little black bag! I almost bought the larger one in the patent black once but the opening really put me off. It was really narrow and hard to get things in and out of the bag.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Soooo jealous!! It's beautiful!



Thanks so much *omg*!



pond23 said:


> Congrats *kav *on your new Chanel black GST! I am in love with the new light beige caviar too. It is such an elegant shade, and it looks amazing with the gold hardware.



I know, it's stunning the new beige! I never liked the original, it was just odd to me. My favourite colours are cream and black so that new beige is to die for in my books! I think the PST in the new beige is my next bag...


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> It's GI stasis. No obvious cause. Got medications for him. After we got home, he ate tiny amount of hay (not on his own, I basically annoyed him so much that he ate some) and a few pieces of pellets. I just got into work but will go home around lunch time to check on him.



Poor bunny... But he's so lucky that mummy took the day off to be with him.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> here's a pic my DH took while at the vet!
> 
> Oh-Oh has never had GI stasis without a reason...I'll have to get him checked out after he gets through this! He just had his yearly exam last month though!



Love the pink! And the charms look so good against the damier canvas.

Hope Oh Oh is okay.  Such a lovely photo of the buns by the way. I always forget how big they are. They must be heavy!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I bought a new camera today.. I am AMAZED by how good it is! Well compared to my old camera anyway!
> 
> Honey was my unwilling model, haha! I can't believe how clear the pics are, on my old camera he would just be a hopping blur!
> 
> Honey's eye has started to run again, I'm not sure if you can see in the pics? So I think I'm going to pop him down the vet sometime this week!



Bunny butt!!! 

Couldn't tell from the photos but I remember you mentioning that he has had problems with him eyes. 

And congrats on the new camera! You know what that means... we expect more photos.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> just got home & ohoh ran to me for his papaya tablets! He appeared normal and hungry! He is now eating hay yay!!! I'll give him a few pieces of pellets later since he missed his morning portion and the salad!!!
> 
> Pond- Thank you!
> Omg- They are bigger bunnies! Petunia is a New Zealand White mix - 9lb & Oh-Oh is probably a Dutch mix at 7.5lb! Love the quality of your pictures! I need a new camera!



Silly me I should have read the thread form the back first. Had so much catching up to do that I got so worried when I saw your initial messages. 

So glad to hear that Oh Oh is better now! And I hope you get well soon as well.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Hmmm I don't know Chanel well but this doesn't look good to me?



yeah i figure as much, bec if it was real she would've worn it everyday!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> I'm across the country! 4 provinces away! Kav you are an amazing dresser, I am waay too casual for my own good. I would love to see that dress you had to send to the drycleaners' 2x.



Here you go *jelly*... I picked it up a few days ago and it's perfect! Like new! I was so happy...

Totally worth it in the end! 

Will be more careful with it next time though.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> yeah i figure as much, bec if it was real she would've worn it everyday!



Did you try posting pis in the Auth this Chanel thread? Cos I really do not know anything about chanel. :S


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Did you try posting pis in the Auth this Chanel thread? Cos I really do not know anything about chanel. :S



i havent posted it, but i've asked them questions on what to look for - one thing they said is to look for the hologram sticker, the bag doesnt have one but there was sticky residue in the inner corner -- thing is i had the bag cleaned inside out before even asking the forum!! 
..my mom isnt sure either bec it was a gift from my first dad (RIP).. and since its from him i kinda want to keep it with me without sullying the thoughtful gift


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i havent posted it, but i've asked them questions on what to look for - one thing they said is to look for the hologram sticker, the bag doesnt have one but there was sticky residue in the inner corner -- thing is i had the bag cleaned inside out before even asking the forum!!
> ..my mom isnt sure either bec it was a gift from my first dad (RIP).. and since its from him i kinda want to keep it with me without sullying the thoughtful gift



That's totally understandable, it has sentimental value.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *jelly*... I picked it up a few days ago and it's perfect! Like new! I was so happy...
> 
> Totally worth it in the end!
> 
> Will be more careful with it next time though.



WOW!!! thats a gorgeous dress!!! no wonder you were worried about the stains!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Puff Puff is the *best.bunrab.name.ever*

What are your favorite names for bunnies? (If you are currently the pet of one or more bunnies, you can't count their names)


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *jelly*... I picked it up a few days ago and it's perfect! Like new! I was so happy...
> 
> Totally worth it in the end!
> 
> Will be more careful with it next time though.



Wow it's like a princess dress! So pretty!


----------



## girlvintage

ShimmaPuff said:


> Puff Puff is the *best.bunrab.name.ever*
> 
> What are your favorite names for bunnies? (If you are currently the pet of one or more bunnies, you can't count their names)



i would've loved to name Binky something contradictory like *RAMBO*.. also, if it weren't a product yet.. *THE FURMINATOR* would've been cute too!


----------



## peachiesncream

hey everyone. it's wednesday, and i've had hefner for three days now. here are some photos of him. isnt he cute. )))


















how hefner will look as a holland lop. lol






he poos ALOT, is that normal?

also any ideas how to start getting him litter trained.


----------



## girlvintage

^ he's sooooo cute!!!!!! yes they poop alot -- and it never ends..!! LOL! for as long as the poop is round and dry -- not wet and watery - then he's fine..

start with filling his entire cage floor with litter of your choice, hay is good bec they like to eat while they poop.. after a few days you will notice that he would've chosen a favorite corner to do his business.. so clean the cage floor up again, place some of the "used" hay in the litter box so he can smell his pee, also sweep up as much poop and place in the litter box too.. then place the litter box in the favorite corner that he chose... it usually works instantly, although expect some "pee accidents" from time to time since he's only a baby and is still learning.. where to poop takes much longer to learn.. 

also, line the cage floor with something for traction, dont use carpet yet as he will chew that up!! i use a natural woven mat.. good luck new mommy!!!


----------



## peachiesncream

thank you so much. that was informative. but hefner poos and pees everywhere, there isnt a special corner he goes to

 i honestly think binky is soooooooo adorable..

 hefner is sleeping beside my computer mouse right now. haha


----------



## girlvintage

peachiesncream said:


> thank you so much. that was informative. but hefner poos and pees everywhere, there isnt a special corner he goes to
> 
> i honestly think binky is soooooooo adorable..
> 
> hefner is sleeping beside my computer mouse right now. haha



hahaha! be patient dear! some of them learn faster than others, so i advice you line the cage with something disposable first and expect him to tear up the place each time.. binky went through several mats before he calmed down and stopped chewing on it.. place alot of chew toys so he doesnt get bored and destroy the wrong things!


----------



## bellapsyd

*Kav*- LOVE the chanel.  I'm not a Chanel fan, but GST's are the one bag I want!  I forgot to answer awhile back, my watch is ceramic, but has metal underneath (the claspy part).  LOVE your dress!!!!! love love love it.

*GV*- I don't blame you.  My BF bought me a very fake LV (I don't think they even make the style) when we first started dating. It's actually super cute.  I keep it for sentimental reasons....he gets upset I don't use it-but I can't bring myself to!  Occasioanlly I'll wear it out, but then I'm self conscious....I should just start using it for when I go to his place!

*Peaches*- Hef is so cute!!!  I second GV's advice.  It may take awhile, but you will see a PEE preferance- that's the one you should go by; they'll poop anywhere at first.

*Shimma*- I've always wanted a black and white lop to name Snow White

*Em*- yay for Ohoh!!  Thanks for the well wishes!

*IF*- post pictures of your Chanel!!

Ok- back to bed for me....


----------



## em821

Kav- that dress is gorgeous!!!

Peachiesncream- Hefner is so cute! It could be quiet a while before he'll learn and pick a spot! Each one is different. Try to give him a litter box that's setup as GV mentioned see if he'll hop in and use it! Poop is much harder to train but those can be swept up easily.


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *jelly*... I picked it up a few days ago and it's perfect! Like new! I was so happy...
> 
> Totally worth it in the end!
> 
> Will be more careful with it next time though.



Wow that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## omgblonde

ShimmaPuff said:


> Puff Puff is the *best.bunrab.name.ever*
> 
> What are your favorite names for bunnies? (If you are currently the pet of one or more bunnies, you can't count their names)


I love the name Pancakes like Summer on the OC named her bunny, haha!


----------



## omgblonde

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone. it's wednesday, and i've had hefner for three days now. here are some photos of him. isnt he cute. )))


he's absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> I love the name Pancakes like Summer on the OC named her bunny, haha!



I don't remember her having a bunny!


----------



## jellybebe

OMG Hefner is ADORABLE!!! I'm not sure what you ended up deciding Peachies, about whether to keep him in a cage or not, but definitely don't give him free run of the house right away. Otherwise he will poop and pee everywhere and it will be hard to break him of that habit because he will smell his own pee and re-visit those spots. I suggest buying those puppy training pads from the pet store (or if you work in healthcare, you can use these flat blue absorbent pads - they're exactly the same) and giving him a small area to explore. Lay the puppy training pads all over that small area. He will definitely start to prefer certain spots to pee. Once he pees somewhere, lay a litterbox filled with hay on top of that area and put the pee-stained puppy training pad in the litterbox. He will smell the pee and will start to associate the smell with an area that he can hang out, munch hay and use the toilet. HTH. 

Bella hope you feel better soon! Gotta start building up that immune system of steel. Oh and glad to hear that rose pop is like fuschia. Although I have never seen either. I just hope it doesn't turn out like the scuba line, where I ended up being disappointed with the shade of the pink IRL. 

Shimma I am quirky in that I like to give my pets human names but then I break down and proceed to never call them that name and give them all kinds of ridiculous nicknames.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> I don't remember her having a bunny!


I think it was in the 4th season she rescued him from her college or something




So cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

awww! ^ yay bunnies!

chester just jumped up onto my bed and bit my hand!


----------



## girlvintage

i know its no van gogh, but i started oil painting again..!


----------



## jadore la mode

^^ oh my goodness. *girlvintage* that is precious!!!! you have a great talent! i've always wanted to paint..seems so therapeutic =)


----------



## girlvintage

jadore la mode said:


> ^^ oh my goodness. *girlvintage* that is precious!!!! you have a great talent! i've always wanted to paint..seems so therapeutic =)



aw thanks* jadore*! i just copied one of my favorite photos of him.. i used to piant back in college and always wanted to get back to it.. i start gallery classes next week!


----------



## bellapsyd

oh wow!! I WISH I had artistic talent!


----------



## peachiesncream

wow that is such a beautiful painting. u sure have talent.


----------



## jadore la mode

girlvintage said:


> aw thanks* jadore*! i just copied one of my favorite photos of him.. i used to piant back in college and always wanted to get back to it.. i start gallery classes next week!



awww, it's so cute! i'm sure you will do fabulous in the classes, you will have to post pictures of your work!


----------



## peachiesncream

thanks for all the suggestions you guys. i will try it out.  does ur bunnies pee and poo when u take them out to play?


----------



## jellybebe

^Weirdly enough when I first got my bunny, I used to take him with me to many places like my parents' house and the video store, and he always knew not to pee or poo when he was out in public! He only went at home or until he couldn't hold it any longer. 

GV it's so cool that you paint! You can do an Evander portrait anytime you want!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Weirdly enough when I first got my bunny, I used to take him with me to many places like my parents' house and the video store, and he always knew not to pee or poo when he was out in public! He only went at home or until he couldn't hold it any longer.
> 
> GV it's so cool that you paint! You can do an Evander portrait anytime you want!



what an obedient bunny!! binky wouldn't poop in places he rarely hung out in either, but he would leave LOTS of poop where he thought was his territory - like my bed!!

if i have enough time i'll make all the bunnies portraits!! LOL!


----------



## girlvintage

peachiesncream said:


> thanks for all the suggestions you guys. i will try it out.  does ur bunnies pee and poo when u take them out to play?



my BFs bunny was a little poop-machine when he was a baby, we'd take him out of his hutch and soon as his feet his the floor - DOZENS AT A TIME - we were left wondering how such a small thing could hold that much! 

i guess its an adjustment period, he's a baby so he doesnt have much control yet, it'll get better.. then there'll be a period where it _might _get bad again - when he reaches puberty and starts leaving poop intentionally to mark his territory, so you have to be patient, its a _long_ road ahead!


----------



## bellapsyd

mine enjoy pooping everywhere and anywhere


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i would've loved to name Binky something contradictory like *RAMBO*.. also, if it weren't a product yet.. *THE FURMINATOR* would've been cute too!



LOL that's why I loved the name Hefner!


----------



## caruava

He is SO cute! I love the colouring, it's called something but I can't remember... 

Hehe... he's light now but when he's bigger I am sure he won't be allowed on the keyboard. 









I love this! 

Shadow said Hefner is a try hard trying to be a lop, just kidding... 

Just realised he has black whiskers! Never seen that before. What a sweet face.






Yup and the pooping is absolutely normal. Rabbits are pooping machines (or as *GV *might say, poopinators!).

Start off with many litter trays in the house (I still have a few ice-cream tubs with a corner cut out for Shadow in a couple of rooms).

Every time Hefner poops, pick him up and put him in the litter tray. Also pick up the poop let him smell it and put it in the tray with him.

The quicker you pick him up and put him in the tray after he poops the better. He's pick it up quick and soon enough he'll be toilet trained.

I found it's also good to put him in the litter tray every 5-10 minutes when you have him out and about for a week or so. 

There are many ways to train a bunny and I am sure the other ladies will be able to give you more (or more helpful) advice. Good luck! And keep the pictures coming!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Wow it's like a princess dress! So pretty!



Thanks *jelly*! I do feel like one when I'm wearing it. 



bellapsyd said:


> *Kav*- LOVE the chanel. I'm not a Chanel fan, but GST's are the one bag I want! I forgot to answer awhile back, my watch is ceramic, but has metal underneath (the claspy part). LOVE your dress!!!!! love love love it.



How could you not love chanel?  Then again I don't like LV but I'm scared to say that out loud cos I am sure a lot of ladies on the forum would 

Ceramic? Wow I would have never guessed that. I never knew ceramic was a material they used for watches. Have you been wearing your watch everyday?



em821 said:


> Kav- that dress is gorgeous!!!.





omgblonde said:


> Wow that dress is gorgeous!



Thanks ladies...


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I love the name Pancakes like Summer on the OC named her bunny, haha!



Oh yeah I totally forgot that! Yes I watched the OC...  Didn't watch the last season though.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> awww! ^ yay bunnies!
> 
> chester just jumped up onto my bed and bit my hand!



Ouch... Is Chester okay? Is he not well or was he just grumpy?


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i know its no van gogh, but i started oil painting again..!



Oh wow... I love that... I would so totally pay to get paintings of Shadow! Esp when I move into my own place (whenever that happens... ush

That looks awesome... Perhaps sometime in the future you could help me out?  I'm thinking 3 small paintings I could put in a row in a walkway or something. 

(I'm so shameless for asking :shame: but don't blame me, you're a good painter!)


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> what an obedient bunny!! binky wouldn't poop in places he rarely hung out in either, but he would leave LOTS of poop where he thought was his territory - like my bed!!
> 
> if i have enough time i'll make all the bunnies portraits!! LOL!



LOL you're going to be very busy if you make offers like that!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Oh wow... I love that... I would so totally pay to get paintings of Shadow! Esp when I move into my own place (whenever that happens... ush
> 
> That looks awesome... Perhaps sometime in the future you could help me out?  I'm thinking 3 small paintings I could put in a row in a walkway or something.
> 
> (I'm so shameless for asking :shame: but don't blame me, you're a good painter!)



aw *kav* you've got me smiling from ear to ear!!  i would loooove to paint shadow when you get your own place!


----------



## pond23

*Shimma*: Aww! Puff Puff is my favorite bunny name out of all of my bunnies.  I like the names Pancakes and Binky too. There are some adorable photos of bunnies with pancakes on their heads online. Weird but very cute!

*peachiesncream*: I love Hefner! He is cute beyond words! Every time you post photos of him, I make sure to show my bunny-loving sister. 

*omgblonde*: I remember Pancakes from "The OC"! He was one of my favorite parts of the show. My sis and I would always look out for him on Summer's bed.

*girlvintage*: Your bunny oil painting is amazing! You are very talented! Wow! My sister has all of the artistic talent in my family. I, unfortunately, can't even draw a straight line that well. LOL!

*kav*: Yeah, the Chanel J12 watches are made of the same type of ceramic that NASA uses on their space shuttles. Pretty cool!


----------



## caruava

That sounds awesome! So it's a deal then? And don't worry I would definitely be compensating you for your time! I'm so excited..... I can choose some photos and even if it takes you months it would totally be worth it!


----------



## caruava

Ah I didn't know that *pond*, thanks for the info. Learnt something today!


----------



## omgblonde

peachiesncream said:


> thanks for all the suggestions you guys. i will try it out.  does ur bunnies pee and poo when u take them out to play?


Honey REFUSES to poo anywhere but his cage. Like even if he's out doors in a playpen he won't poo! Then as soon as I bring him back inside he goes straight to do his business.

He won't eat anywhere apart from his cage either! He's a weirdo.


----------



## omgblonde

GV - wowwww that paining is so good! I love it! You are very talented!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Honey REFUSES to poo anywhere but his cage. Like even if he's out doors in a playpen he won't poo! Then as soon as I bring him back inside he goes straight to do his business.
> 
> He won't eat anywhere apart from his cage either! He's a weirdo.



wow - you have my dream bunny right there *omg*!! he's on obsessive-compulsive bunny!! hehehe 

*Kav* - you have a deal!! 

thanks for the confidence booster guys!! you're all too kind!


----------



## em821

*Shimma* - I love to name my animals after some kind food item if I have the chance too. I call Oh-Oh "Cookie" and "Oreo"!



bellapsyd said:


> awww! ^ yay bunnies!
> 
> chester just jumped up onto my bed and bit my hand!


 
Aw! Chester is worried about you, *Bella*! He's checking on you!!!



girlvintage said:


> i know its no van gogh, but i started oil painting again..!


 
*GV* - Wow! You are really good! I'm not very artistic ... simple crafts are about all I can handle! I wish I can paint like you!


----------



## lunette

girlvintage said:


> i know its no van gogh, but i started oil painting again..!



Love the colors, seems like you really captured Binky's spirit!


----------



## lunette

jellybebe said:


> ^Weirdly enough when I first got my bunny, I used to take him with me to many places like my parents' house and the video store, and he always knew not to pee or poo when he was out in public! He only went at home or until he couldn't hold it any longer.
> 
> GV it's so cool that you paint! You can do an Evander portrait anytime you want!



You know, come to think of it, both my bunnies are the same way!  Like they'll sprinkle little pellets every once in a while at home, but never when they're out somewhere else.  I'd forgotten about that...  kind of interesting, huh?


----------



## lunette

omgblonde said:


> I think it was in the 4th season she rescued him from her college or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!



Even has his/ her own fansite, seriously-  

http://www.greenenvyproductions.com/pancakes/


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> metoclopramide (known as reglan) is a safe motility agent. The pain relief med is meloxicam (metacam). It's a good idea to keep a small supply of these drugs at home. Stasis can happen anytime and sometimes it's just very hard to get to vet immediately! Try to ask your vet for prescription next time! Lucky Oh-Oh picked a day the vet was in and was able to see him as emergency case, because I found that my meds at home were expired!ush:


 \

Thank you for this info. I will ask for it next time at the vet


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> i know its no van gogh, but i started oil painting again..!


 

I  love this painting.   You are so lucky to have artistic talent


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Honey REFUSES to poo anywhere but his cage. Like even if he's out doors in a playpen he won't poo! Then as soon as I bring him back inside he goes straight to do his business.
> 
> He won't eat anywhere apart from his cage either! He's a weirdo.


 

Very good bunny!  We would all love to have our bunnies behave like that. I am always finding poos in the weirdest places.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ShimmaPuff said:


> Puff Puff is the *best.bunrab.name.ever*
> 
> What are your favorite names for bunnies? (If you are currently the pet of one or more bunnies, you can't count their names)


 

well my guinea pigs had mostly human names so I guess I like regular names the best.


I have had

Calvin, Pat, Rodney, Charlie, Spike, Dexter ( girl), Crystal, Tex, Elvis, Wooly, and Flathead


----------



## ItalianFashion

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone. it's wednesday, and i've had hefner for three days now. here are some photos of him. isnt he cute. )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how hefner will look as a holland lop. lol
> 
> 
> 
> he poos ALOT, is that normal?
> 
> also any ideas how to start getting him litter trained.


 

He is so cute and tiny. He looks hamster size. I do not think I have ever seen bunnies so little.  He should get used to going in one area when he gets a little bigger. Just put the box in one spot and fill with hay and a few of his poops. I would try placing him in there if you see him start to pee.


----------



## girlvintage

*thank you for all the sweet comments!*

*omg* - pancake is soooo cute! summer was always my favorite character on that show but i never got to finish the series so i also missed that ep with the bunny, what a cute photo!!

*bella *- was his feeding bowl empty by any chance? 

i was "furminating" binky the other day..  soon as i turned him to face the other way he took a huge bite off my inner arm - i dont think he meant to bite so hard, bec he only nips to show he's irritated, but it was right on a blood vessel.. IT WAS SOOOO PAINFUL!!! 

luckily he didnt break any skin, BUT i have a huge black and blue now!! the BF said wow people might think i'm hitting you!


----------



## girlvintage

i just saw this pet hat on ebay -- not sure if i'm loving it or finding it very very silly - but pet clothing really cant be taken seriously, so i guess both!!


----------



## IvyLeaguer

I can't believe I found this thread. I rescue rabbits in the States. If you go to this Petfinder listing, and click on the video, you will see the video my son and I made for our rescue organization:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12641311


----------



## girlvintage

IvyLeaguer said:


> I can't believe I found this thread. I rescue rabbits in the States. If you go to this Petfinder listing, and click on the video, you will see the video my son and I made for our rescue organization:
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12641311




what a beautiful and touching video!! i couldn't help but weep a little..
i wish folks here were also more responsible, but sadly i know alot of bunnies are bought and then neglected when they arent small and cute anymore.. if i had more resources and space i'd probably be adopting bunnies left and right.. thank you for your kind efforts, the world is truly better bec of people like you!!..


----------



## em821

GV - haha the hat is so silly but in a cute way! I'll never be able to get that on Oh-Oh & Petunia!

Ivyleaguer - The video is not playing on my phone ... Will need to wait until work tomorrow to see it! I'm with the house rabbit society in Colorado! Thanks to all the work you do many orphan bunnies found home!


----------



## pond23

IvyLeaguer said:


> I can't believe I found this thread. I rescue rabbits in the States. If you go to this Petfinder listing, and click on the video, you will see the video my son and I made for our rescue organization:
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12641311


 
^ Thank you for making and sharing this very moving video *IvyLeaguer*! I can never understand how people can mistreat bunnies and treat them like disposable objects. It makes me so angry. I always dream of living in a huge house and adopting several bunnies from our local shelter.


----------



## lunette

Welcome, IvyLeaguer, and thank your for sharing your work.  This is a great place to network for bunny adoption, we'll keep our fingers crossed for your little friends~


----------



## lunette

girlvintage said:


> *thank you for all the sweet comments!*
> 
> *omg* - pancake is soooo cute! summer was always my favorite character on that show but i never got to finish the series so i also missed that ep with the bunny, what a cute photo!!
> 
> *bella *- was his feeding bowl empty by any chance?
> 
> i was "furminating" binky the other day..  soon as i turned him to face the other way he took a huge bite off my inner arm - i dont think he meant to bite so hard, bec he only nips to show he's irritated, but it was right on a blood vessel.. IT WAS SOOOO PAINFUL!!!
> 
> luckily he didnt break any skin, BUT i have a huge black and blue now!! the BF said wow people might think i'm hitting you!



Sorry to year about your bunny assault, girlvintage.  I know, my daughter gets it more often than i do, and even that isn't real often, but when Molly gets her it ends up looking like a bruise more than a bite..  Ouch!


----------



## lunette

TomAndPenny said:


> Hi Bellapsyd,
> 
> Thanks for checking out & mentioning our site - we're glad you like it!!
> 
> We're just recovering from the Christmas rush & now St. Valentine's Day is upon us... However, we've worked hard & put together a whole host of fabulous costumes, including matching His n' Hers sets!
> 
> We are London based but deliver worldwide.
> 
> 
> Hope you'll come back & see our new pictures when they finally finish uploading, until then take care & be lucky...
> Love & fluff
> Tom & Penny x x x
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/tomandpennys/


Great site!  and i'm soooo glad to see your message about heatstroke and bunnies.  We nearly lost one of ours  a couple of years ago, left her in the car on a road trip over night, then slept in the next morning.  By the time I woke up and went out to the car it must have been well over 100% in there, and it was really scary.  I had never heard of heatstroke for rabbits before, and just took off on the cross country trip without considering the temperature...  from there on they were always with us in airconditioning..


----------



## girlvintage

lunette said:


> Great site!  and i'm soooo glad to see your message about heatstroke and bunnies.  We nearly lost one of ours  a couple of years ago, left her in the car on a road trip over night, then slept in the next morning.  By the time I woke up and went out to the car it must have been well over 100% in there, and it was really scary.  I had never heard of heatstroke for rabbits before, and just took off on the cross country trip without considering the temperature...  from there on they were always with us in airconditioning..



oh my gosh that must've been a horrible experience!! 

i live in a very hot tropical country.. when we used to live in a bungalow the entire house used to be like an oven, there was only one floor and not enough insullation.. i'd place a huge plastic jar of solid ice beside binky's cage to keep him cool.. he adored that jar! he would squeeze between it and the cage and lick it up to keep cool! 

now that we've moved to a high-rise condo its been nice and cool even on sunny days, havent needed that ice jar for awhile now!


----------



## jellybebe

^That's a good idea. I always worry about my bunny in the summer, not because it gets so hot, but because my apartment does. He doesn't understand cold packs and gets irritated when I leave them by him. Sometimes I think he loves the heat! When he was a baby (he was born in late spring) it was summer and I used to find him rolled up in the curtains, sleeping directly in the sun! 

I think I'm going to make the trek to the nearest major city this weekend. I'm so excited! It's a French-speaking city with tons of designer and boutique shopping. I want to go to H&M to get some dressier work-type clothes, I want to get some new makeup, and I want to check out LV, Chanel and YSL. It's almost 3 hours away each way on the train so I will have to bring some homework with me. Has anyone here tried YSL Touche Eclat? I want something for under my eyes. I don't have very dark circles or bags but I would like to look refreshed/awake.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> I used to find him rolled up in the curtains, sleeping directly in the sun!
> 
> I think I'm going to make the trek to the nearest major city this weekend. I'm so excited! It's a French-speaking city with tons of designer and boutique shopping. I want to go to H&M to get some dressier work-type clothes, I want to get some new makeup, and I want to check out LV, Chanel and YSL. It's almost 3 hours away each way on the train so I will have to bring some homework with me. Has anyone here tried YSL Touche Eclat? I want something for under my eyes. I don't have very dark circles or bags but I would like to look refreshed/awake.



binky also loves to run behind the curtains and sun himself each morning! -- i think bunnies in general hate the heat but looove the sun! if that makes any sense?

oh wow! it sounds like you have a fabulous day of pampering and shopping all planned!! have fun on your day trip *jelly*! take lots of photos!!


----------



## em821

Jelly - I do! I have been using the YSL touche éclat since 2005! I use #2! Love it! It's not for dark circle. I use it meanly to highlight my cheek bones & t zone! I use it everyday and the little pen lasts. One of my favor product!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> Jelly - I do! I have been using the YSL touche éclat since 2005! I use #2! Love it! It's not for dark circle. I use it meanly to highlight my cheek bones & t zone! I use it everyday and the little pen lasts. One of my favor product!



wow that sounds really intriguing, i want to try too! 

BTW i went to two different Lancome stores yesterday and both were out of water-proof mascara, all they had were the oscillating one which isnt water-proof.. then i went to shu uemura and they showed me the ultimate expression volume and length - supposed to be water-proof - but has anyone here tried it? i'm still going to try and find lancome - seems to still be the one to buy!


----------



## em821

^I have not tried shu uemura's mascara. They have good products maybe it's worth a try.  Their false eye lashed are good though!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> ^I have not tried shu uemura's mascara. They have good products maybe it's worth a try.  Their false eye lashed are good though!



ooh i love their false eyelashes!! i got silver and fuchsia for a new years eve party.. i would love another pair!


----------



## girlvintage

i found this, top 10 rated waterproof mascaras:

http://beauty.ivillage.com/shop/prodreviews/0,,9xlv,00.html


----------



## jellybebe

I tried the Shu Uemura stuff, layered with their volumizer. It was ok, nothing special. I can't wear waterproof mascara though, I wear contacts. Plus I find that most waterproof mascaras are so darn hard to wash off!


----------



## IvyLeaguer

Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome. It's great to see fellow bunny lovers on the Purse Forum. 

em821, glad to see a member of House Rabbit Society here! What do all the bunny lovers in the Colorado HRS think about your luxury bag obsession? You must stick out like a sore thumb! LOL! 

Our rescue group had an annual meeting at my house and some lady walked up to me and asked why I was all dressed up. I told her I always looked like that! She then asked me if I went around in the high-heeled shoes I had on at the time. I told her, for the most part, "Yes!"  I think it took a while for some of them to get used to me, and maybe some of them still haven't! LOL! However, I think, or at least, I hope, that most of them realize by now that my heart is totally in the right place. We love those bunnies.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!

Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP!  Odds were against me, but I matched!!!  I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved!  I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup


----------



## IvyLeaguer

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!
> 
> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP! Odds were against me, but I matched!!! I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved! I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup


 
CONGRATS!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> I tried the Shu Uemura stuff, layered with their volumizer. It was ok, nothing special. I can't wear waterproof mascara though, I wear contacts. Plus I find that most waterproof mascaras are so darn hard to wash off!


 
 why can't you wear contacts with waterproof mascara? I wear contacts daily AND use waterproof mascara!!! Please let me know why!!!



IvyLeaguer said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome. It's great to see fellow bunny lovers on the Purse Forum.
> 
> em821, glad to see a member of House Rabbit Society here! What do all the bunny lovers in the Colorado HRS think about your luxury bag obsession? You must stick out like a sore thumb! LOL!
> 
> Our rescue group had an annual meeting at my house and some lady walked up to me and asked why I was all dressed up. I told her I always looked like that! She then asked me if I went around in the high-heeled shoes I had on at the time. I told her, for the most part, "Yes!" I think it took a while for some of them to get used to me, and maybe some of them still haven't! LOL! However, I think, or at least, I hope, that most of them realize by now that my heart is totally in the right place. We love those bunnies.


 
Haha! I usually in comfy (code for ultra casual) clothes, flats and leave my bag in my car the times when I go clean cages! So most people at HRS probably don't know about my bag obsession! Hum ...I believe I stick out like a sore thumb at work more because the way I dress (even I don't think I'm dressed up)! Love your story of the heels...I can totally relate!



bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!
> 
> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP! Odds were against me, but I matched!!! I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved! I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup


 
Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!
> 
> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP!  Odds were against me, but I matched!!!  I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved!  I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup



CONGRATS! I don't think there were any "odds" against you! There was no doubt you would get a spot, but I'm sure you got your #1 choice as well.

Em, I'm not sure what the rationale is behind waterproof mascara and contacts. It's probably fine, but I have just started getting really dry eyes plus waterproof is like impossible to wash off so I think it has to do with the fact that it can irritate the eyes even more because of the presence of the foreign contact lens. Basically, if bits of mascara come off, they can get stuck on the contact lens and it is really difficult to get off the contact lens itself, which may lead to increased irritation. I'm not sure, but my eyes are really picky now and I'm prone to eye infections, so I just try to play it safe with non waterproof. I'll ask an ophtho someday when I get a chance.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!
> 
> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP! Odds were against me, but I matched!!! I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved! I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup


 
^ A big congrats *bella*!


----------



## bellapsyd

Thanks everyone!!!

I used to wear waterproof with my contacts, but bits flake off a lot and it definitely would hurt my eyes!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^That's a good idea. I always worry about my bunny in the summer, not because it gets so hot, but because my apartment does. He doesn't understand cold packs and gets irritated when I leave them by him. Sometimes I think he loves the heat! When he was a baby (he was born in late spring) it was summer and I used to find him rolled up in the curtains, sleeping directly in the sun!
> 
> I think I'm going to make the trek to the nearest major city this weekend. I'm so excited! It's a French-speaking city with tons of designer and boutique shopping. I want to go to H&M to get some dressier work-type clothes, I want to get some new makeup, and I want to check out LV, Chanel and YSL. It's almost 3 hours away each way on the train so I will have to bring some homework with me. Has anyone here tried YSL Touche Eclat? I want something for under my eyes. I don't have very dark circles or bags but I would like to look refreshed/awake.


 

Sounds fun Jelly! I bet you are happy to see some nice stores finally.  I do not see how Evander could stand it with the fur and sleeping in the sun. Seems like a cat .


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!
> 
> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP! Odds were against me, but I matched!!! I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved! I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup


 

Congrats Bella! Cannot wait to find out where you are moving. I am hoping its one of your top choices.


----------



## ItalianFashion

IvyLeaguer said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome. It's great to see fellow bunny lovers on the Purse Forum.
> 
> em821, glad to see a member of House Rabbit Society here! What do all the bunny lovers in the Colorado HRS think about your luxury bag obsession? You must stick out like a sore thumb! LOL!
> 
> Our rescue group had an annual meeting at my house and some lady walked up to me and asked why I was all dressed up. I told her I always looked like that! She then asked me if I went around in the high-heeled shoes I had on at the time. I told her, for the most part, "Yes!" I think it took a while for some of them to get used to me, and maybe some of them still haven't! LOL! However, I think, or at least, I hope, that most of them realize by now that my heart is totally in the right place. We love those bunnies.


 
haha I  used to rescue guinea pigs and most of those gals dressed in comfy casual clothes so I would always try to dress the same around them.  I think if you have a good heart that it really does not matter.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav here is my new chanel








and I found this prada today at NM for 330.00 in black.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740


----------



## pond23

^ I love your Chanel Rodeo bag *IF*, and that Prada leather tote was a steal! I wasn't able to find any great deals at my local NM yesterday.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ I love your Chanel Rodeo bag *IF*, and that Prada leather tote was a steal! I wasn't able to find any great deals at my local NM yesterday.


 

I found it online today. they have a 40% off sale. I love the rodeo but the XL would have been the best size.


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I'm part of the chicago HRS!
> 
> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP!  Odds were against me, but I matched!!!  I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved!  I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup



hooooooraaayyy!!!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav here is my new chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found this prada today at NM for 330.00 in black.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740




gorgeous bag *IF*!!! congrats!!


----------



## bellapsyd

i can't see the NM prada!


----------



## omgblonde

lunette said:


> Even has his/ her own fansite, seriously-
> 
> http://www.greenenvyproductions.com/pancakes/


hahah no way! that's amazing.



bellapsyd said:


> Well everyone- I GOT AN INTERNSHIP! Odds were against me, but I matched!!! I won't know until early Monday morning where at- but I am so relieved! I went and bought some new NARS and MAC makeup


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Well done!



ItalianFashion said:


> Kav here is my new chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found this prada today at NM for 330.00 in black.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740


That Chanel is hot! Love the Prada too!


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly- you'll have to tell us how the shopping trip was!!!

I LOVE that pancakes has his own fansite!  I realize I NEVER saw that entire season!  SO I never saw pancakes!   I wonder if there is a website where I can watch them?


----------



## jellybebe

OMG I did some MAJOR damage. Like major. I went crazy! The whole day felt like I was trying to grab as much as I could before time ran out! I definitely went a bit overboard, but I am soooo happy. I didn't realize how much I needed that, between missing my honey (and bunny!) on Valentine's Day, my dad's surgery and feeling stir crazy in this tiny university town. I guess I will have to restrain myself when I go home! 

Spring fashions have just started to come out and everything looks so cute. Lots of big belts and bubble skirts with tucked in blouses. Love it. I grabbed some dresses from H&M and some makeup (including YSL Touche Eclat). I also got a really cute coral Primp hoodie on sale. It has horsies on it. 

Then... I got one of my ultimate HGs! It was totally unexpected, but I guess the stars just aligned. I have been dying for more pink in my collection (as you probably know) and have been drooling over pink Chanel stuff especially. I've always wanted a Chanel handbag but I've kept putting it off. Their styles are so classic that I feel like I can buy them whenever I want. I went into Chanel with the intention of looking for a pink wallet, since it's looking more and more like the LV rose pop Sarah wallet isn't going to work out. 

But guess what I walked out with...


----------



## girlvintage

^ OMG PLEASE POST YOUR DAMAGE!!!


----------



## jellybebe

OK, pics are ready! Weirdly my computer froze just now. 

Anyway, I got a pink lambskin jumbo flap!!! I'm in LOVE!!! The price was a bit :O but I think it will be worth it! Darn that recent price increase! I have been dying for a jumbo flap in either white or pink for a LONG time, but I wanted lambskin and not caviar, and lambskin is incredibly hard to get in either colour. The HW is silver. This happened to be the last one, so I guess it was just my lucky day! 

I also picked up the vernis cles in rose pop. I ADORE this colour. It's exactly what I was hoping it would be. It's also a lot bigger than I expected, so it will make a nice light school wallet substitute! I'm never cheating on my LV SA again though, this LV had terrible service. 

The thing with the jumbo flap is that it looks so beautiful worn. I'm not posting any modelling pics right now because I went straight into the bath tub when I got home, I felt so gross after walking around in tons of layers of clothes and then sweating when I went indoors, then sitting in a train. There's something I just love about how the shape is square yet softly rounded because of the puffiness of the lambskin (which is just butter soft, btw) and the size makes it just a touch more casual. I'M IN LOVE!!!

ETA: Those of you who own one or several Chanels (ahem, Pond, Kav) are so incredibly lucky. The construction is just impeccable. I want the black Timeless clutch next!


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly! I LOVE it!! the chanel is gorgeous!  We're wallet twins!  I have the same rose cles- and I use it as my wallet!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> jelly! I LOVE it!! the chanel is gorgeous!  We're wallet twins!  I have the same rose cles- and I use it as my wallet!



Cool! Did you post pics of yours? What can you fit in it? I was just looking at my Miu Miu wallet today, which is gorgeous and convenient for shopping, but the thing is so stuffed full that it probably weighs a good pound! No wonder my shoulder hurts so much!


----------



## pond23

Yay! You got your Chanel jumbo classic flap *jelly*! I'm so excited for you!  I love how soft the pink is. It is a very elegant shade. I think another Chanel addict may have been born! LOL!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Cool! Did you post pics of yours? What can you fit in it? I was just looking at my Miu Miu wallet today, which is gorgeous and convenient for shopping, but the thing is so stuffed full that it probably weighs a good pound! No wonder my shoulder hurts so much!



that's why I forced myself to majorly downsize.  My wallet made my bags so heavy!  I don't think I posted any pics.  I'll try to in the next week or so (in finals right now).  I have it attached to my pomme cles which I use to keep change in.  In the rose, I keep my cc's and bills.  IN the outside pocket is my DL and Starbucks card for easy access


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> that's why I forced myself to majorly downsize.  My wallet made my bags so heavy!  I don't think I posted any pics.  I'll try to in the next week or so (in finals right now).  I have it attached to my pomme cles which I use to keep change in.  In the rose, I keep my cc's and bills.  IN the outside pocket is my DL and Starbucks card for easy access



Good call. Was thinking of putting my student card in the outside pocket but a Starbucks card is a great idea! 

Thanks Pond! Yes I think an addiction may be trying to emerge, but it's an expensive habit!!! That's another reason I have been trying to resist Chanel for so long! Do you have any idea how much the Portobello totes cost? Not sure if I really really like them but I think it's kinda neat how it's like a bag inside a bag. I especially love the way the chain looks when it hangs down when the leather handles are being used.


----------



## omgblonde

OMG that Chanel is GORGEOUS! It's the PERFECT shade of pink!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly, That chanel is gorgeous! It is a beautiful pink and a jumbo lambskin. How perfect!!!  I think this is my favorite so far in your collection. I am sure you will enjoy her for a lifetime.  I am starting to really love chanel and hope to get more in the future. They all look so classy and elegant and most of them never go out of style.


----------



## ItalianFashion

New from Coach. Wish they would have skipped the fur on the tail.

http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=12886&category_id=666


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Good call. Was thinking of putting my student card in the outside pocket but a Starbucks card is a great idea!
> 
> Thanks Pond! Yes I think an addiction may be trying to emerge, but it's an expensive habit!!! That's another reason I have been trying to resist Chanel for so long! Do you have any idea how much *the Portobello totes* cost? Not sure if I really really like them but I think it's kinda neat how it's like a bag inside a bag. I especially love the way the chain looks when it hangs down when the leather handles are being used.


 
^ I really like the new Portobello tote with the black tweed and the kisslock closure up top *jelly*. I'm not sure about the price. If I find out, I will definitely let you know!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Anyway, I got a pink lambskin jumbo flap!!! I'm in LOVE!!! The price was a bit :O but I think it will be worth it! Darn that recent price increase! I have been dying for a jumbo flap in either white or pink for a LONG time, but I wanted lambskin and not caviar, and lambskin is incredibly hard to get in either colour. The HW is silver. This happened to be the last one, so I guess it was just my lucky day!
> 
> I also picked up the vernis cles in rose pop. I ADORE this colour. It's exactly what I was hoping it would be. It's also a lot bigger than I expected, so it will make a nice light school wallet substitute! I'm never cheating on my LV SA again though, this LV had terrible service.
> 
> The thing with the jumbo flap is that it looks so beautiful worn. I'm not posting any modelling pics right now because I went straight into the bath tub when I got home, I felt so gross after walking around in tons of layers of clothes and then sweating when I went indoors, then sitting in a train. There's something I just love about how the shape is square yet softly rounded because of the puffiness of the lambskin (which is just butter soft, btw) and the size makes it just a touch more casual. I'M IN LOVE!!!
> 
> ETA: Those of you who own one or several Chanels (ahem, Pond, Kav) are so incredibly lucky. The construction is just impeccable. I want the black Timeless clutch next!



wow that shade of pink is just TDF!! congrats* jelly*!!


----------



## girlvintage

i was just browzing around animalicious.. do you know that *bunny lovers chat *has the most views and replies?? ..this chat rocks!! lol!


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks everyone, I'm still very excited about my new baby. Not excited about the price, but I will try to be good until at least my bday in July. (Timeless clutch? Only $1400!) I think an ultimate HG should satisfy me for a while. (I hope so, at least!) They also had some cute Cruise pieces, like a white flap w/ charms and pink & white wallets. I just didn't like the matching wallet because the charms looked like they would snap off. I'm a klutz and am always carrying around my laptop so I could just see them getting stuck under my laptop or something and me pulling and them breaking off. 

IF that Coach charm would be so cute if it weren't for the mink fur tail. Why did they have to do that? It just seems gratuitous.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> New from Coach. Wish they would have skipped the fur on the tail.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=12886&category_id=666




ugh, that really bums me out.  I have been waiting FOREVER for Coach to come out with a bunny keyfob.  And it looks like Sarafina!  But I boycott all things fur, so it looks like I won't be getting it.  At least on the bright side, they didn't use bunny fur.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ugh, that really bums me out.  I have been waiting FOREVER for Coach to come out with a bunny keyfob.  And it looks like Sarafina!  But I boycott all things fur, so it looks like I won't be getting it.  At least on the bright side, they didn't use bunny fur.



Could you imagine if they did? That would be so gross. I boycott fur too, unless it's fake. Ha ha.


----------



## omgblonde

That keyring is so cute minus the fur! I don't get why they use real fur when fake is just as good? Especially when it's on a tiny thing like that!

That reminds me.. I'm still checking Betsey Johnsons site for that Honey Bunny necklace! I hope they add it soooon


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I've never looked ot see if she had a site to shop off of!  I do love her necklaces!


GV- I know, the bunny thread is the BEST!  I love our influx of new members too!  Makes future RAOK even more fun!  (haha, I promise I have the kinks figured out finally!)

less than 24 hrs until I find out where I will be moving in 3.5 months!!!!!  (whoever gets me as their next RAOK buddy will have a whoooooole new place to mail my stuff to!)


----------



## omgblonde

I practically live on Betseys site! I've never ordered though. I WISH there were more places available to buy her stuff in the UK  I love her designs.

Sooo excited for you! Hope you get your first choice!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Could you imagine if they did? That would be so gross. I boycott fur too, unless it's fake. Ha ha.


 

Just does not make sense to me. Most people who buy the animal charms are animal lovers who do not want real fur.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> That keyring is so cute minus the fur! I don't get why they use real fur when fake is just as good? Especially when it's on a tiny thing like that!
> 
> That reminds me.. I'm still checking Betsey Johnsons site for that Honey Bunny necklace! I hope they add it soooon


 

I can try to pick it up for you if they still have it. I have some coupons from macys so may be able to get it cheaper if they work on her items.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I've never looked ot see if she had a site to shop off of! I do love her necklaces!
> 
> 
> GV- I know, the bunny thread is the BEST! I love our influx of new members too! Makes future RAOK even more fun! (haha, I promise I have the kinks figured out finally!)
> 
> less than 24 hrs until I find out where I will be moving in 3.5 months!!!!! (whoever gets me as their next RAOK buddy will have a whoooooole new place to mail my stuff to!)


 

Since its easter its a good time to pick up bunny items to save for the next raok. I have bought some cute things


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> I can try to pick it up for you if they still have it. I have some coupons from macys so may be able to get it cheaper if they work on her items.



Oh that would be so nice of you if you could hun! I'd pay you asap 

I've been seeing a few new bunny things around for easter too! So cute!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Oh that would be so nice of you if you could hun! I'd pay you asap
> 
> I've been seeing a few new bunny things around for easter too! So cute!


 
 I will look this week and let you know


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> New from Coach. Wish they would have skipped the fur on the tail.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=12886&category_id=666



is that real fur??

thats just awful if it is...


----------



## girlvintage

*bella* - i cant wait til the next RAOK! i didnt think i did my first one quite right so i'm definitely making up on my second one!!


----------



## IvyLeaguer

Is anyone else here on Bunspace?


----------



## bellapsyd

^I am! 

look up my family: chester, sarafina, bella, raphael, lexi, frankie, chocolate (all in IL)


----------



## IvyLeaguer

bellapsyd said:


> ^I am!
> 
> look up my family: chester, sarafina, bella, raphael, lexi, frankie, chocolate (all in IL)


 
Just left you some carrots and a gift from Frank!


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm moving to los angeles!!!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I'm moving to los angeles!!!



AHHHHHH! CONGRATS! Which placement was it? So exciting! Now if I go and visit my sister in the next year maybe we can meet!


----------



## girlvintage

congrats *bella*!! i'm sure you'll do really great!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- I would LOVE to see you!!!

It's Tarzana Treatment Centers.  I am assigned to the adolescent unit.

I have to survive on 29,000 for the year, plus my 2 bunnies.  I hope I can do it. Apts are so pricey!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Em, I'm not sure what the rationale is behind waterproof mascara and contacts. It's probably fine, but I have just started getting really dry eyes plus waterproof is like impossible to wash off so I think it has to do with the fact that it can irritate the eyes even more because of the presence of the foreign contact lens. Basically, if bits of mascara come off, they can get stuck on the contact lens and it is really difficult to get off the contact lens itself, which may lead to increased irritation. I'm not sure, but my eyes are really picky now and I'm prone to eye infections, so I just try to play it safe with non waterproof. I'll ask an ophtho someday when I get a chance.


 
I have really dry eyes but have never thought not to use waterproof mascara, I always contribute the cause to the daily close interaction with chemicals! I'll have to change my products! Thanks *Jelly*!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav here is my new chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found this prada today at NM for 330.00 in black.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740


 
Aw! She is so !


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> OK, pics are ready! Weirdly my computer froze just now.
> 
> Anyway, I got a pink lambskin jumbo flap!!! I'm in LOVE!!! The price was a bit :O but I think it will be worth it! Darn that recent price increase! I have been dying for a jumbo flap in either white or pink for a LONG time, but I wanted lambskin and not caviar, and lambskin is incredibly hard to get in either colour. The HW is silver. This happened to be the last one, so I guess it was just my lucky day!
> 
> I also picked up the vernis cles in rose pop. I ADORE this colour. It's exactly what I was hoping it would be. It's also a lot bigger than I expected, so it will make a nice light school wallet substitute! I'm never cheating on my LV SA again though, this LV had terrible service.
> 
> The thing with the jumbo flap is that it looks so beautiful worn. I'm not posting any modelling pics right now because I went straight into the bath tub when I got home, I felt so gross after walking around in tons of layers of clothes and then sweating when I went indoors, then sitting in a train. There's something I just love about how the shape is square yet softly rounded because of the puffiness of the lambskin (which is just butter soft, btw) and the size makes it just a touch more casual. I'M IN LOVE!!!
> 
> ETA: Those of you who own one or several Chanels (ahem, Pond, Kav) are so incredibly lucky. The construction is just impeccable. I want the black Timeless clutch next!


 
OMG! LOOOVE it! Definately post modelling pics!

I have been "trying" hard to not let myself getting into Chanel bags...but all those Chanels bags...are making me wanting one!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> I have really dry eyes but have never thought not to use waterproof mascara, I always contribute the cause to the daily close interaction with chemicals! I'll have to change my products! Thanks *Jelly*!



is it the same for those without contacts? bec i always end up rubbing my eyes thats why i go for water-proof.. but if its bad for your eyes then i'll switch!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> I will look this week and let you know


Thanks so much hun! 



IvyLeaguer said:


> Is anyone else here on Bunspace?


I have it! http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1814



bellapsyd said:


> I'm moving to los angeles!!!


YAY!! Was that your top choice? That's so exciting! Think of all the sun and the shops! When do you move? I'm going to LA in October!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> New from Coach. Wish they would have skipped the fur on the tail.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=12886&category_id=666


 
Oh too bad! It's finally a cute looking rabbit key chain ... why can't they just leave the fur off!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Congrats Bella! Is that one of your top choices? I think it will be great with the shopping and nice weather.


----------



## em821

Congrats *Bella*!


----------



## bellapsyd

I move in August.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> I have really dry eyes but have never thought not to use waterproof mascara, I always contribute the cause to the daily close interaction with chemicals! I'll have to change my products! Thanks *Jelly*!



Oh I didn't know you had dry eyes! Hopefully you'll see a tiny difference!

It's Tarzana Treatment Centers. I am assigned to the adolescent unit.

That's so great, in your area of specialty/expertise too! You'll do so well. Yeah the money thing is kinda tough especially in LA but it will be nice to make $ right? I'm thinking of applying for a one-week thing at the Betty Ford Clinic in Malibu. It'll be in Aug this summer if I get accepted! When are you moving in Aug? Any plans yet?


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> is it the same for those without contacts? bec i always end up rubbing my eyes thats why i go for water-proof.. but if its bad for your eyes then i'll switch!



Is there a reason you rub your eyes lots? Are you allergic? Maybe it's a circular effect, where the mascara irritates your eyes so you have to rub them, so you have to keep wearing waterproof? I'm not sure. I've never worn waterproof for long enough to determine if it's irritating.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Is there a reason you rub your eyes lots? Are you allergic? Maybe it's a circular effect, where the mascara irritates your eyes so you have to rub them, so you have to keep wearing waterproof? I'm not sure. I've never worn waterproof for long enough to determine if it's irritating.



i just rub my eyes alot even without makeup thats why when i have mascara i look like a football player at the end of the day!  

but yeah i've had instances where i forget i have mascara on and after a really long day my eye is super itchy!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Oh I didn't know you had dry eyes! Hopefully you'll see a tiny difference!
> 
> It's Tarzana Treatment Centers. I am assigned to the adolescent unit.
> 
> That's so great, in your area of specialty/expertise too! You'll do so well. Yeah the money thing is kinda tough especially in LA but it will be nice to make $ right? I'm thinking of applying for a one-week thing at the Betty Ford Clinic in Malibu. It'll be in Aug this summer if I get accepted! When are you moving in Aug? Any plans yet?



hopefully the beginning.  no plans yet. I figure I'll finish finals first then look.


----------



## girlvintage

just a small segue.. the bf got me new shades!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Nice! You're lucky you live somewhere where you can wear them year-round.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Nice! You're lucky you live somewhere where you can wear them year-round.



you cant escape the sun here, i actually wish the cold weather would last longer than two months, but also cant wait to start hitting the beaches!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ugh so lucky. I feel like winter is never gonna end. And this is apparently my first "Canadian" winter ever. (I grew up on the west coast.) I was definitely not meant for the winter! I'm not a tropical person either though. I guess that I fit in nowhere. Hee hee.


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh you'll definitely enjoy the cold weather here then! its not winter cold, its more of an air-con cold, you can go out in normal clothes but never feel cold, it gets chilly at night but not too much that you'll need a jacket to keep you warm -- a hug will do!

but when summer hits here the heat is a different story.. what others may call a heatwave is everyday weather for us.. ugh.


----------



## omgblonde

How hot does it get there? When I went to Florida it was around 90 degrees most days.. I was dyingggg! I don't think I've ever experienced heat half as hot as that before! I would actually die if I lived there LOL we got a taxi to take us somewhere a block away cuz it was too hot to walk!

That said I would rather be dying in Florida weather than shivering away in the UK!


----------



## girlvintage

Manila's hottest recorded was 98 degrees, the beaches are even hotter bec of the reflection from the sea


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> How hot does it get there? When I went to Florida it was around 90 degrees most days.. I was dyingggg! I don't think I've ever experienced heat half as hot as that before! I would actually die if I lived there LOL we got a taxi to take us somewhere a block away cuz it was too hot to walk!
> 
> That said I would rather be dying in Florida weather than shivering away in the UK!


 

In NC we get plenty of 100 + days in the summer. I love it.  Florida has a lot of those too but in Florida you get sunburned faster.  I cannot stand cold weather and stay in most of the winter. I am dying to wear cute dresses and sandals again


----------



## omgblonde

Jeeez it's like I live in the north pole! LOL I'm sure the polar bears get more of a tan in summer than I do! I think our highest is like 80 and thats only for a couple of days a year


----------



## omgblonde

So I just googled and our average summer temperature is 68!! I wish I lived somewhere warmer!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg, really? 68?  I could never live there. ever!

Chicago can be FREEZING (we hit -36 F this winter), but it also gets really hot in summer (many 100+ days).  It's the city of extremes.

Looks like BF won't be moving with me. He feels LA is too expensive and he doesn't think he can find a job there, so I'm on my own moving  I'm scared.

*Pond*?  I need help finding LA real estate!  I'm freaking out!


----------



## omgblonde

Yep! I think it's hotter in London but I live out by the coast.. it's coldddd! LOL I think it was last summer it hit about 80 for a week and our roads started to melt!

That's crazy thats it's so cold in winter but so hot in summer there! I want to be warm all year round!


----------



## em821

GV - what a sweet bf! 
OMG - I don't think I'm able to live at where you are! How cold is winter there??? 

We are having a really mild winter this years! Plenty of 60-70 deg days and barely snowed! Summer can get 100+ for at least 2 weeks though!


----------



## omgblonde

According to google on average winter is around 40 so not that cold really!


----------



## girlvintage

coldest recorded here was around 64.. i wish it was cooler here year round..


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ^ omg, really? 68?  I could never live there. ever!
> 
> Chicago can be FREEZING (we hit -36 F this winter), but it also gets really hot in summer (many 100+ days).  It's the city of extremes.
> 
> Looks like BF won't be moving with me. He feels LA is too expensive and he doesn't think he can find a job there, so I'm on my own moving  I'm scared.
> 
> *Pond*?  I need help finding LA real estate!  I'm freaking out!



oh no, i find long distance relationships are so hard, good luck bella..


----------



## pond23

Congrats! What part of LA are you moving to *Bella*? Did you get matched at Tarzana?


----------



## caruava

Congrats *bella*! You must be so happy and relieved!

*IF* love the new Chanel... DROOL! I don't know that style though, could you take more photos? I would love to see it modeled as well. 

Love Chanel and Hermes... Too bad the former is the only one I can afford... (barely though ush

(Still reading through the rest of the posts.)


----------



## jellybebe

It's going to be cold here until April. I'm so sick of it! At home people are wearing T-shirts outside! It's not super-warm at home but it's not super-cold either, and summers are perfect. It gets really hot here in the summer, but it feels like summer will never come! I don't understand Fahrenheit so I sort of get an idea of how hot/cold the rest of you are, but barely. 

I'm going to watch a C-section on Fri! So excited!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> It's going to be cold here until April. I'm so sick of it! At home people are wearing T-shirts outside! It's not super-warm at home but it's not super-cold either, and summers are perfect. It gets really hot here in the summer, but it feels like summer will never come! I don't understand Fahrenheit so I sort of get an idea of how hot/cold the rest of you are, but barely.
> 
> I'm going to watch a C-section on Fri! So excited!



wow a c-section? thats sooo exciting!!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond- yup, got matched in tarzana!

congrats jelly!!!


----------



## junebug35

All of your bunnies are soooo adorable! Does anyone have an angora bunny? Those are so cute!


----------



## baglady2006

Hi gals, I haven't stopped by this thread in a while.. my bunnies love being inside the house, I've seen a great difference in them since we brought them in. They are litter box trained, I had no idea it would be so easy.. thank you all who recommended I bring them in.  

here they are trying to run my little dog off the cushion, lol


----------



## Peaches23

just wanted to give an update on Sadie and Taco (chinchilla)... Sadie and Taco now have their own room since we moved in our house 3 months ago.  Sadie has a big cage and I open it and let her run free all the time.  Taco stays in his cage all the time except the time he is supervised playing with Sadie. They both love their room and the privacy. Please excuse the ugly wallpaper we haven't gotten it re-done yet.


----------



## IvyLeaguer

omgblonde said:


> I have it! http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1814


 
Doc and Squeaky just left you some carrots over on Bunspace. Honey, Doc wanted to know why your mom put you in a dress when your profile says you're a dude??? Anyway, you're a cute bunny!


----------



## IvyLeaguer

Does anyone have an LV sac de LAPIN? I'm thinking about getting one but not sure how a bun would do in one. A power chewer might have it ripped up in one go. Anyone have any experience?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-DOG-PET-CARRIER-BROWN-LEATHER-L-K_W0QQitemZ260366931726QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260366931726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## jellybebe

IvyLeaguer said:


> Does anyone have an LV sac de LAPIN? I'm thinking about getting one but not sure how a bun would do in one. A power chewer might have it ripped up in one go. Anyone have any experience?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-DOG-PET-CARRIER-BROWN-LEATHER-L-K_W0QQitemZ260366931726QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260366931726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Ha ha I think that would be cute! I would get one if it came in something besides mono. I think a bit of chewing can be expected though, especially at the edges!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Jeeez it's like I live in the north pole! LOL I'm sure the polar bears get more of a tan in summer than I do! I think our highest is like 80 and thats only for a couple of days a year


 

Wow that is bad. I guess you do not get to wear as many summer clothes.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ omg, really? 68? I could never live there. ever!
> 
> Chicago can be FREEZING (we hit -36 F this winter), but it also gets really hot in summer (many 100+ days). It's the city of extremes.
> 
> Looks like BF won't be moving with me. He feels LA is too expensive and he doesn't think he can find a job there, so I'm on my own moving  I'm scared.
> 
> *Pond*? I need help finding LA real estate! I'm freaking out!


 

I am sorry b/f is not going with you bella. That must be hard, I hope you guys can make it work. I am sure you will love it there and will adapt fast. It is such a great place to be.  Hopefully pond can help you with the house hunting. That is probably the most difficult thing you will have to do.


----------



## ItalianFashion

IvyLeaguer said:


> Does anyone have an LV sac de LAPIN? I'm thinking about getting one but not sure how a bun would do in one. A power chewer might have it ripped up in one go. Anyone have any experience?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-DOG-PET-CARRIER-BROWN-LEATHER-L-K_W0QQitemZ260366931726QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260366931726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 

That is nice. Hopefully the bunnies will not destroy it. I have given up on soft carriers for luigi. He chews his way out within 5 minutes everytime I try it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

baglady2006 said:


> Hi gals, I haven't stopped by this thread in a while.. my bunnies love being inside the house, I've seen a great difference in them since we brought them in. They are litter box trained, I had no idea it would be so easy.. thank you all who recommended I bring them in.
> 
> here they are trying to run my little dog off the cushion, lol


 

They seem to like it   I am so glad you were able to move them indoors. I bet they like being around the people and other animals. Most of them are fairly easy to littertrain thankfully.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Peaches23 said:


> just wanted to give an update on Sadie and Taco (chinchilla)... Sadie and Taco now have their own room since we moved in our house 3 months ago. Sadie has a big cage and I open it and let her run free all the time. Taco stays in his cage all the time except the time he is supervised playing with Sadie. They both love their room and the privacy. Please excuse the ugly wallpaper we haven't gotten it re-done yet.


 

Thats nice they have their own room .  Are they getting along ok?


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Congrats *bella*! You must be so happy and relieved!
> 
> *IF* love the new Chanel... DROOL! I don't know that style though, could you take more photos? I would love to see it modeled as well.
> 
> Love Chanel and Hermes... Too bad the former is the only one I can afford... (barely though ush
> 
> (Still reading through the rest of the posts.)


 

Thanks kav it is a Rodeo. I love it. I will take some more pics for you. I was suprised it was so light. I thought it would be heavy with the chain but most of my other bags are heavier.


----------



## girlvintage

IvyLeaguer said:


> Does anyone have an LV sac de LAPIN? I'm thinking about getting one but not sure how a bun would do in one. A power chewer might have it ripped up in one go. Anyone have any experience?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-DOG-PET-CARRIER-BROWN-LEATHER-L-K_W0QQitemZ260366931726QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260366931726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



what a posh rabbit! ..my bun would rip through that in an instant!


----------



## girlvintage

Peaches23 said:


> just wanted to give an update on Sadie and Taco (chinchilla)... Sadie and Taco now have their own room since we moved in our house 3 months ago.  Sadie has a big cage and I open it and let her run free all the time.  Taco stays in his cage all the time except the time he is supervised playing with Sadie. They both love their room and the privacy. Please excuse the ugly wallpaper we haven't gotten it re-done yet.



Aw! i've always wanted a chinchilla, but i doubt it would be happy in the tropical weather!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay Baglady for bringing them in and loving it!!!!

I always wanted a sac chien for my buns!!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Princess Pet was somewhat amused to learn that BunSpace does not consider her, or any member of the proud plush tradition and phylum, including, but not limited to, the genus _Gettingus Betterus Bunnius_ to be "real."

With her characteristic unfailing courtesy, she has decided to take the high road and return the favor. I shall follow her example, and wil henceforthl take pains to mention, at every possible opportunity, that BunSpace is not real.

Naturally, since they are not real, there is no need to inform them of this.

Or, as Princess Pet so eloquently puts it:








> *"Hello! I'm sitting on a pillow!" *


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL  I'll protest with you!  She SHOULD be on bunspace!

Shimma- I need your "living on a budget" tips!!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> ^ LOL  I'll protest with you!  She SHOULD be on bunspace!
> 
> Shimma- I need your "living on a budget" tips!!!


Thank you bella! Princess Pet and I both appreciate your solidarity with us.

I am too poor to be able to afford a budget, I know I put that in the Getting Acquainted Your New Poverty Underclass Welcome Wagon thread in the beauty section, but it was just a euphemism, I was trying to be polite.

Do you think I need to do one for the Clothes Department?

I read an article about a lady who saves shedded pet hair and knits it into tiny little evening bags and coin purses for loved ones.

If you shed, and have a bunny who knits, maybe...


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL!!!  I think you should do one for every section!  I'm moving somewhere will my money will barely cover rent, so I need to learn how adjust my whole life!

want to know something funny?  My site took 6 interns.  3 of us are from Chicago.  And one lives down the street from me!  What a coincidence!  We are meeting for coffee next week!  She found me on facebook!  Which, is totally random, but if any of you have facebook- let me know so I can add you!


----------



## caruava

baglady2006 said:


> Hi gals, I haven't stopped by this thread in a while.. my bunnies love being inside the house, I've seen a great difference in them since we brought them in. They are litter box trained, I had no idea it would be so easy.. thank you all who recommended I bring them in.
> 
> here they are trying to run my little dog off the cushion, lol



How gorgeous...


----------



## caruava

Peaches23 said:


> just wanted to give an update on Sadie and Taco (chinchilla)... Sadie and Taco now have their own room since we moved in our house 3 months ago.  Sadie has a big cage and I open it and let her run free all the time.  Taco stays in his cage all the time except the time he is supervised playing with Sadie. They both love their room and the privacy. Please excuse the ugly wallpaper we haven't gotten it re-done yet.



WOW... I love the dedicated pet room. It looks awesome *peaches*!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks kav it is a Rodeo. I love it. I will take some more pics for you. I was suprised it was so light. I thought it would be heavy with the chain but most of my other bags are heavier.



Really? I thought it would have been a heavy bag, not that I would mind a heavy bag... As long as it looks good.  
(The birkin is fairly heavy on it's own.)

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> yay Baglady for bringing them in and loving it!!!!
> 
> I always wanted a sac chien for my buns!!!



Hey *bella*, just read back and saw your posts. I'm sorry the bf isn't moving with you. I can't imagine what it must be like moving somewhere new on your own.

All the best... Did he rule it out completely or is there a chance he might join you in a few months?


----------



## caruava

By the way Shadow turns 1 today. 

I have to take him to the vet soon I think. He has been his normal self but he has been leaking all over the place. I'll find tiny puddles all over the house or little drips of piss. 

He is still as active as ever and always uses the tray so unless he stops over the next day or so I might have to take him to the vet.

Have any of your bunnies had the same problem? He's leaking tiny amounts all over the place, not like he's just doing it all out of the litter box. His bum is also wet sometimes.


----------



## peachiesncream

hey everyone. still no luck with hefner. he still poos and pees outside his litterbox although sometimes he does do it in the litterbox. any more tips?


----------



## jellybebe

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone. still no luck with hefner. he still poos and pees outside his litterbox although sometimes he does do it in the litterbox. any more tips?



Are you putting him in the litterbox every time you catch him red-handed? That might help to remind him.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> By the way Shadow turns 1 today.
> 
> I have to take him to the vet soon I think. He has been his normal self but he has been leaking all over the place. I'll find tiny puddles all over the house or little drips of piss.
> 
> He is still as active as ever and always uses the tray so unless he stops over the next day or so I might have to take him to the vet.
> 
> Have any of your bunnies had the same problem? He's leaking tiny amounts all over the place, not like he's just doing it all out of the litter box. His bum is also wet sometimes.



Aw Kav, poor little guy! Happy bday to him. Is he literally leaking or is he spraying? I can't remember if he's fixed or not. Or maybe he has the start of what Honey had. Good luck, I'm sure everything will be ok!


----------



## Peaches23

They get along great its just that sometimes taco tries to chase sadie and do the deed! LOL  I am glad everyone enjoyed the pix.  I just bought Sadie a big litter box yesterday so she can have more room to eat her hay and use the restroom.  I only had a corner litter box.  Everyone's rabbits are soooo cute!! Sadie's first birthday will be on April 17.


----------



## peachiesncream

yeah i try to, but he only gets it sometimes. he's sleeping right in it now


----------



## IvyLeaguer

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone. still no luck with hefner. he still poos and pees outside his litterbox although sometimes he does do it in the litterbox. any more tips?


 
I didn't read through all the posts, but this is what we do to train ours. Rabbits are creatures of habit. Patience is the key...

1.) Pick up loose poos and keep putting them pack in the litterbox. Do this repeatedly. I know it's gross, but bunny will eventually learn that that's where they go.

2.) Put fresh hay in the litterbox. The bunny will go there to eat it, and do his/her business as well. (You can also use hay as bedding. We do it all the time. By the way, bunny will instinctively know not to eat soiled hay.)

3.) Make sure bunny is not on anything another rabbit (or other animal) has been using (i.e. mat, pet bed, carpet, etc.) because bunny will mark territory and continue doing it to cover the scent of the other rabbit (or animal).

4.) Make sure litterbox is in bunny's favorite corner. If it isn't, bunny will just keep going in the corner he/she wants and will ignore the litterbox. Move the box to where bunny wants it.

5.) If bunny is moving litterbox around and then peeing/pooping in the corner where the box is supposed to be, fix litterbox onto the side of the pen, etc., with plastic cable ties. 

Lastly, if your bunny has some health problem causing them to go uncontrollably (old age, kidney problems, GI problems) get them to a vet. With some rabbits, like really old ones, you just have to deal with this. We had a very old Neth. dwarf recently pass. He was always pretty good with his litter box, but then once in a while, he would just forget where he was and go. Just like older people, rabbits go through this too late in life. We put him in a huge pen and covered the whole bottom with carefresh. He loved it.

Also, if you use a regular cage as a litterbox, fill the entire bottom with Carefresh and leave the door open. This has been pretty effective for our free-roamers we have around the house. They love to hang out in there and they don't go outside of that to pee/poop.

Good mats to use while training bunny are those solid rubber/carpet ones that shop mechanics use. They kind of look like huge car mats. They're easy to clean and bunny can't chew them. If I can find a picture of one, I'll post the link.

Hope something I wrote here helps.


----------



## girlvintage

be patient with little hef, some are just quicker learners than others..


----------



## em821

baglady2006 said:


> Hi gals, I haven't stopped by this thread in a while.. my bunnies love being inside the house, I've seen a great difference in them since we brought them in. They are litter box trained, I had no idea it would be so easy.. thank you all who recommended I bring them in.
> 
> here they are trying to run my little dog off the cushion, lol


 
I'm glad bringing them in worked out for you! Haha...bunnies can be so bossy!


----------



## em821

Peaches23 said:


> just wanted to give an update on Sadie and Taco (chinchilla)... Sadie and Taco now have their own room since we moved in our house 3 months ago. Sadie has a big cage and I open it and let her run free all the time. Taco stays in his cage all the time except the time he is supervised playing with Sadie. They both love their room and the privacy. Please excuse the ugly wallpaper we haven't gotten it re-done yet.


 
Great set-up! I would love to see pics of Sadie and Taco playing together!


----------



## em821

IvyLeaguer said:


> Does anyone have an LV sac de LAPIN? I'm thinking about getting one but not sure how a bun would do in one. A power chewer might have it ripped up in one go. Anyone have any experience?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-D...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 
I would love one but I don't think it's big enough for my bunniesush:!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> want to know something funny? My site took 6 interns. 3 of us are from Chicago. And one lives down the street from me! What a coincidence! We are meeting for coffee next week! She found me on facebook! Which, is totally random, but if any of you have facebook- let me know so I can add you!


 
What a coincident and that she lives so close to you!



kavnadoo said:


> By the way Shadow turns 1 today.
> 
> I have to take him to the vet soon I think. He has been his normal self but he has been leaking all over the place. I'll find tiny puddles all over the house or little drips of piss.
> 
> He is still as active as ever and always uses the tray so unless he stops over the next day or so I might have to take him to the vet.
> 
> Have any of your bunnies had the same problem? He's leaking tiny amounts all over the place, not like he's just doing it all out of the litter box. His bum is also wet sometimes.


 
How long has it been going on? I think unless he stops very soon, a trip to the vet is a good idea. A behavior change can be a singnal something is going on! Keep us updated!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav he may be trying to mark territory or something may be different in the enviroment that casued this. Luigi started doing this everywhere when he had that big ball in his room. I took the ball out it stopped  If not then a vet trip might be needed to see if he has sludge or urinary infection.


----------



## em821

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone. still no luck with hefner. he still poos and pees outside his litterbox although sometimes he does do it in the litterbox. any more tips?


 
Hum...How big a space are you housing Hefner? What kind of litter are you using? Do you have fresh hay inside the litter box too?

For this "training period", Hefner needs to have a smaller space, such as a cage, that he knows it belongs to him (his house). All out of cage time needs to be supervised - try for at least 1~2 hrs a day. You need to give him "timeout" whenever he didn't run back into his litterbox when he needs to pee! Gently pick him up and place him in his litter box and close the cage door for at least 10~15min. If he did go into his litterbox to pee, give him a little treat or lots of petting and sweet talk to show him that he's making mommy happy by doing the right thing - This might sound weird, but bunnies understand this!

I had to go through this phase before I let mine have free run of my house and don't use cage. This might take a while, especially he's only a babe! He's habits will get better as time goes. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## pond23

*Bella*: I don't have any renting experience in the LA area, but I do know that westsiderentals.com is a highly regarded website. 
Some areas that are near Tarzana that you may want to consider due to geographical proximity and budget constraints are: Woodland Hills, West Hills, Northridge, North Hollywood and Valley Village. Woodland Hills is next door to Tarzana, and has a lot of apartment buildings, so rental rates may be lower.
West Hollywood is a fun place to live. There is a huge range in price points there. 
Areas that are nearby but may be too expensive are: Tarzana, Encino, Sherman Oaks and Studio City. 
Areas that are affordable but not that great are: Van Nuys, Canoga Park and Chatsworth.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thanks Pond.  I really needed to know the good/bad neighborhoods.  I appreciate that


----------



## jellybebe

^So exciting! So you are gonna be right in the heart of LA! My sister used to live in West Toluca Lake (technically North Hollywood). It's within walking distance to the Walk of Fame and the boardwalk.


----------



## girlvintage

*kav* - best you take him to the vet asap to know whats going on.. unless its just territorial marks, but it may also be some sort of UTI.. i do hope its nothing serious..  keep us updated on dear shadow!


----------



## omgblonde

*Jelly *- Wow! A C-section?! That will be so cool to watch!

*baglady2006 *- OMG they are so cute and so are your dogs awwww!



IvyLeaguer said:


> Doc and Squeaky just left you some carrots over on Bunspace. Honey, Doc wanted to know why your mom put you in a dress when your profile says you're a dude??? Anyway, you're a cute bunny!


hahaha Honey is a very genderly confused rabbit!

*Bella* - Wow that's awesome that you can meet up with her before you move! Atleast you will know someone in LA! I have a facebook but not sure how to link to my profile lol!

*Kav *- Aww happy bday to Shadow!! Hope the leaking is nothing serious!

*Peaches* - I love how they have their own room! They must love it. I really want to have a chinchilla one day, they are so cute! Are they friendly?


----------



## bellapsyd

jelly, how did the C-section go?


OMG- PMed ya

Kav- go to the vet! 

not to be a downer on the thread, but I'm a little bummed today, Andy seems to want to break up with me since I am moving.  Any breakup is hard, but we've been together 5 years and I really thought it was going somewhere.  He doesn't feel like seeing me today, but he says maybe tomorrow night we can talk.  It sucks I have accomplished one of my major life goals (moving to CA) and now I have to compromise something else.  I have the worst headache and a major health final friday to study for!  Ugh. Nite everyone!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww I'm sorry Bella  I know it doesn't seem like it now but maybe it will end up working out? My friend was in the same situation as you and her and her bf was kinda freaked out about it all and they split up for a couple of weeks but now they are back together and happier than ever even though they are doing the long distance thing for a while.

I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am sorry bella. I know you must be so sad. I think he will come around. if you have been together 5 years I do not think he would let it go that easily.   When you have a big change in a relationship then it can always cause a freak out as omg said but usually in the long run things work out.  I think he might just have to take some time to get used to the idea. I know you have a lot on your mind and  it must be so stressful for you at the moment. You are doing a great job so try to just look forward to your wonderful career and know that things will settle down soon.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> jelly, how did the C-section go?
> 
> 
> OMG- PMed ya
> 
> Kav- go to the vet!
> 
> not to be a downer on the thread, but I'm a little bummed today, Andy seems to want to break up with me since I am moving.  Any breakup is hard, but we've been together 5 years and I really thought it was going somewhere.  He doesn't feel like seeing me today, but he says maybe tomorrow night we can talk.  It sucks I have accomplished one of my major life goals (moving to CA) and now I have to compromise something else.  I have the worst headache and a major health final friday to study for!  Ugh. Nite everyone!



C-section is not till Fri. Can't wait!

Sorry to hear about issues surrounding your move. Sounds like he is worried about how to handle the long-distance thing. I say focus on yourself because you need to get a lot of things done, and give him space. Decide for yourself what you want from the relationship and if you're not getting it, take some time apart. He would be crazy to break up with you, but the point is that this is your life and it's all about what you want and how you are going to accomplish those things, not about him taking things out on you because your life is moving forward. The long-distance thing is really hard, but it shouldn't be a reason to break up IMO. It never crossed my mind although sometimes I get really sad and wish things could have turned out differently.


----------



## girlvintage

*bella* - i think things do happen for a reason, and moving to LA is a huge step for you.. take this move as a good thing, because then you will know if you guys are really meant to be together. every relationship has their bumps, and this is yours.. 5 years is no joke and i hope he will realize that. good luck..


----------



## em821

Bella - You said he "seems" to - he has not actually said he wants to break up with you! Don't think the worst but try to focus on your finals first! I don't want to be too personal, but 5 years together is a very long time ... Why hasn't he proposed to you already? You are not moving until august, there's plenty of time for both of you to think things over. I don't think long distance itself warrants break up. You can go home during vacations and he can visit you too! (He might actually like LA so much when he visits you and want to move there too!) I agree with GV, things happens for a reason. Take care of yourself and pursue your dream and who you want to be!!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

bellapsyd said:


> ...Andy seems to want to break up with me since I am moving...


It may be that he does not like the idea of a long-distance relationship, but he could also be doing some emotional distancing as a self-defense move.

It is an unpleasant comparison, but sometimes you see things like this happen in families when someone is very seriously ill. It may be one or more family members, sometimes it is the patient herself, who will start to pull back a little bit, because the impending separation is so hard to bear.

It is totally unfair, and the last thing you need, moving is stressful enough by itself, and sadly, no one can tell you for sure what will happen, except for the obvious - if you are indeed The Great Love of each other's lives, you will get past this and all other "hard parts," because True Love is way more powerful than puny, insignificant pencil-necked geek geography!


----------



## caruava

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone. still no luck with hefner. he still poos and pees outside his litterbox although sometimes he does do it in the litterbox. any more tips?



Some buns take longer than others. I would keep at it imo. The moment he poos or pisses I would pick him straight up and put him in the litterbox. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Aw Kav, poor little guy! Happy bday to him. Is he literally leaking or is he spraying? I can't remember if he's fixed or not. Or maybe he has the start of what Honey had. Good luck, I'm sure everything will be ok!



I don't know *jelly* but whatever it was it has stopped for 2 days now so it's fine. He's still as active as ever so I'll just leave it for now. 

And yup he is fixed. I got him fixed as soon as I could cos he was SO possessive! It got to a point where he would get right in between the bf and myself when the bf was over.

And he nipped the bf through his shirt on the nipple once while he was getting cuddled. Ouch... glad it wasn't me is all I can say. ush:


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> I'm glad bringing them in worked out for you! Haha...bunnies can be so bossy!



Agree! And add nosey to that as well!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> *kav* - best you take him to the vet asap to know whats going on.. unless its just territorial marks, but it may also be some sort of UTI.. i do hope its nothing serious..  keep us updated on dear shadow!





ItalianFashion said:


> Kav he may be trying to mark territory or something may be different in the enviroment that casued this. Luigi started doing this everywhere when he had that big ball in his room. I took the ball out it stopped  If not then a vet trip might be needed to see if he has sludge or urinary infection.



Thanks guys... As i mentioned he has been completely fine the past 2 days. If it does happen again I'll take him straight to the rabbit specialist.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> jelly, how did the C-section go?
> 
> 
> OMG- PMed ya
> 
> Kav- go to the vet!
> 
> not to be a downer on the thread, but I'm a little bummed today, Andy seems to want to break up with me since I am moving.  Any breakup is hard, but we've been together 5 years and I really thought it was going somewhere.  He doesn't feel like seeing me today, but he says maybe tomorrow night we can talk.  It sucks I have accomplished one of my major life goals (moving to CA) and now I have to compromise something else.  I have the worst headache and a major health final friday to study for!  Ugh. Nite everyone!



Try not to jump to conclusions. He hasn't said he wants to right? Hear him out. I really hope you guys can work something out. It's a big thing for both of you.

All the best for Friday, take care Cath...


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks everyone for the understanding.  We are meeting tonight to talk (hopefully).  He had said there are 2 options. He either moved with me or we end it, and he doesn't want to move.  He avoided my texts and calls last night, which I find so immature, but Shimma is probably right about distancing himself.  Em, we haven't gotten married because we have mostly been in college and graduate school our whole relationship so neither of us has any money. And he worries we'll have even less if we move.

Kav- so glad Shadow is doing ok. I showed my mom your video of him drinking and she couldn't believe it!

Jelly- have fun tomorrow at the C-section. I don't know how I'd handle it!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh girls ... Lucie is a LUCAS! I took them to the vets today for a pre op check up and it turns out that my beautiful baby girl is actually my beautiful baby boy! He was so sweet in the vets as he kept lifting his paws up for me to pick him up. I havent actually decided on a new name but i thought Lucas would be ok as Lukey for short sounds like Lucie! Oh and named after Lucas from OTH!  Panic set in though as Lucas has been humping Lacey quite abit!!! Luckily though she is isnt carrying any little ones. The vet thinks that Lacey is too small to fall pregnant atm. 

*Bella* - I'm sorry to hear about your BF and your situation. Last time i was here you hadnt decided what to do. I guess he is upset at you deciding to move so i can understand how he feels. Also, i think when people are upset they say things they might not actually mean. I agree with *Kav* .. hear what he has to say. I qualify as a nurse next year and would LOVE to go to the US or OZ to work but i can't see that happening. I have been with my DF 6 years this year and i guess now we are engaged i have commited to our relationship. No travelling or moving for me as i know we would definately be finished ... esp if we are supposed to be getting married next year. Lots of hugs honey xx

*Kav* - How is your baby??


----------



## IvyLeaguer

bellapsyd said:


> not to be a downer on the thread, but I'm a little bummed today, Andy seems to want to break up with me since I am moving. Any breakup is hard, but we've been together 5 years and I really thought it was going somewhere. He doesn't feel like seeing me today, but he says maybe tomorrow night we can talk. It sucks I have accomplished one of my major life goals (moving to CA) and now I have to compromise something else. I have the worst headache and a major health final friday to study for! Ugh. Nite everyone!


 
Bella, dump this dude! ASAP! You are too good for him. Don't wait around for his calls. Don't give him the satisfaction of knowing that you're waiting around for him. As hard as it is right now, ignore him and pretend you don't care. You've been together five years, and if he hasn't made up his mind yet, then to heck with him. You deserve so much better. Remember the person who cares "the least" is the one with the power in a relationship. Don't give him the satisfaction of knowing that you idolize him so much that you're letting him decide the fate of the relationship. The nerve of him, to tell you when is a good time to talk?  Who the Sam Hill does this guy think he is??? Your relationship should not be built around how much money (or the lack of it) there is. A man does the best he can with what he has because he has the balls to want to take care of and to be with his woman. I know it hurts, but this guy will just hurt you in the long run. He is being selfish and misogynistic. There is a great book you need to read by Susan Forward. It's called "Men Who Hate Women and the Women Who Love Them." 

Concentrate on your health final, go get that job girl, and LOSE THIS DUDE! I mean it! The BEST revenge is doing well.


----------



## omgblonde

savvysgirl said:


> Oh girls ... Lucie is a LUCAS! I took them to the vets today for a pre op check up and it turns out that my beautiful baby girl is actually my beautiful baby boy! He was so sweet in the vets as he kept lifting his paws up for me to pick him up. I havent actually decided on a new name but i thought Lucas would be ok as Lukey for short sounds like Lucie! Oh and named after Lucas from OTH!  Panic set in though as Lucas has been humping Lacey quite abit!!! Luckily though she is isnt carrying any little ones. The vet thinks that Lacey is too small to fall pregnant atm.


Hahaha I thought Honey was a girl for like a year of his life! He's still called Honey though and accessorises in pink


----------



## em821

savvysgirl said:


> Oh girls ... Lucie is a LUCAS! I took them to the vets today for a pre op check up and it turns out that my beautiful baby girl is actually my beautiful baby boy! He was so sweet in the vets as he kept lifting his paws up for me to pick him up. I havent actually decided on a new name but i thought Lucas would be ok as Lukey for short sounds like Lucie! Oh and named after Lucas from OTH!  Panic set in though as Lucas has been humping Lacey quite abit!!! Luckily though she is isnt carrying any little ones. The vet thinks that Lacey is too small to fall pregnant atm.


 
It happens very often. Bunnies are hard to sex when young. I found girl and boy bunny-pair work the best! That's good Lacey isn't pregnant with babies! All is well!


----------



## em821

I just signed up bunspace  still trying to figure everything out!


----------



## savvysgirl

Funny thing is Lacey has had her sexuality questioned 3 times yet Lucie/Lucas has always been a girlie! They are very close so we would never split them up. They have having their ops next week which is even better! 

*Omg* - wow, it took a year to find out that honey was a boy. Cute!


----------



## caruava

^Love the expression of your kitty in your avatar!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> thanks everyone for the understanding.  We are meeting tonight to talk (hopefully).  He had said there are 2 options. He either moved with me or we end it, and he doesn't want to move.  He avoided my texts and calls last night, which I find so immature, but Shimma is probably right about distancing himself.  Em, we haven't gotten married because we have mostly been in college and graduate school our whole relationship so neither of us has any money. And he worries we'll have even less if we move.
> 
> Kav- so glad Shadow is doing ok. I showed my mom your video of him drinking and she couldn't believe it!
> 
> Jelly- have fun tomorrow at the C-section. I don't know how I'd handle it!



I know money's important, but is it that important that you would put that above the relationship? I'm not jumping to any conclusions but I really hope you guys can resolve this. 

Yes Shadow is completely back to normal. Glad your mum liked the video!


----------



## caruava

savvysgirl said:


> Oh girls ... Lucie is a LUCAS! I took them to the vets today for a pre op check up and it turns out that my beautiful baby girl is actually my beautiful baby boy! He was so sweet in the vets as he kept lifting his paws up for me to pick him up. I havent actually decided on a new name but i thought Lucas would be ok as Lukey for short sounds like Lucie! Oh and named after Lucas from OTH!  Panic set in though as Lucas has been humping Lacey quite abit!!! Luckily though she is isnt carrying any little ones. The vet thinks that Lacey is too small to fall pregnant atm.
> 
> *Bella* - I'm sorry to hear about your BF and your situation. Last time i was here you hadnt decided what to do. I guess he is upset at you deciding to move so i can understand how he feels. Also, i think when people are upset they say things they might not actually mean. I agree with *Kav* .. hear what he has to say. I qualify as a nurse next year and would LOVE to go to the US or OZ to work but i can't see that happening. I have been with my DF 6 years this year and i guess now we are engaged i have commited to our relationship. No travelling or moving for me as i know we would definately be finished ... esp if we are supposed to be getting married next year. Lots of hugs honey xx
> 
> *Kav* - How is your baby??



LOL Lucie is a Lucas! How funny... You know it's goign to be hard to shake of the idea that he is not a girl. I love your 2 bunnies though... they are so gorgeous...

Shadow is very well. He hasn't pissed anywhere else other than his tray so all is good. It's been about 4 days since he last did so all is well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## girlvintage

savvysgirl said:


> Funny thing is Lacey has had her sexuality questioned 3 times yet Lucie/Lucas has always been a girlie! They are very close so we would never split them up. They have having their ops next week which is even better!
> 
> *Omg* - wow, it took a year to find out that honey was a boy. Cute!



sooo thats why lucas was humping lacey! 

LOL your cat looks jealous of your blue shoes!

*kav* - great to hear shadows doing much better!

*omg* - IMO honey looks smashing in pink!


----------



## caruava

^Goodness the humping makes sense! Hope there aren't babies on the way. Hehe.


----------



## jellybebe

Glad everyone's bunnies are doing well! 2 more weeks till I get to see mine! 

The OR was awesome today. Saw a C-section and 3 other surgeries. Good times. Still need to figure out if I am surgeon material or not.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha I thought Honey was a girl for like a year of his life! He's still called Honey though and accessorises in pink


 

I found the honey necklace for you   Pm me your address


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Glad everyone's bunnies are doing well! 2 more weeks till I get to see mine!
> 
> The OR was awesome today. Saw a C-section and 3 other surgeries. Good times. Still need to figure out if I am surgeon material or not.


 

Did it bother you Jelly? What other kind did you see?  I would be fascinated and squeamish at the same time. I would love to see a surgery. I love those shows on TV that show surgeries.


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Glad everyone's bunnies are doing well! 2 more weeks till I get to see mine!
> 
> The OR was awesome today. Saw a C-section and 3 other surgeries. Good times. Still need to figure out if I am surgeon material or not.



Yay for getting to see Evander soon!

I would like to see a surgery ... It would be fascinating!!! What are the other sugeries that you saw? One of the issue of I often hear about surgeon is the strenth / energy??


----------



## girlvintage

i once watched the video-taped c-sec of my cousin when she gave birth to twins.. it was gross, fascinating and emotional all at once!!


----------



## girlvintage

i got another dior!

i thought it would be the same size as my other dior but its actually bigger!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i got another dior!
> 
> i thought it would be the same size as my other dior but its actually bigger!



Very nice *GV*! I have a brand new dior in that small saddle pouch size sitting in my wardrobe for 3 years now. Have only used it twice... ush:


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Very nice *GV*! I have a brand new dior in that small saddle pouch size sitting in my wardrobe for 3 years now. Have only used it twice... ush:



i'm hardly able to use the small beige dior either because its so small, it cant even fit my long wallet.. but i like knowing its there!


----------



## caruava

Hehe... That's like me and my dresses... I don't own a pair of jeans and all I have are silk tops, skirts and dresses. 

I work in pants and steel caps and barely wear my pretty dresses but I love opening my wardrobe and seeing them all there!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Did it bother you Jelly? What other kind did you see?  I would be fascinated and squeamish at the same time. I would love to see a surgery. I love those shows on TV that show surgeries.



IF & Em - it wasn't really gross, but it gets really hot under the mask so that's why students sometimes pass out! The woman who had the C-section also got her tubes tied afterwards, so it was more complex than just getting the baby out. It was kinda funny because the dad was allowed to be in the room (he's a doctor at that hospital) and when the surgeon pulled the baby's head out, she signalled for the dad to lean over the drape and snap a photo of the head! The baby definitely looked stunned. As soon as the baby's whole body was out he became aware of the extreme temperature difference (it was cold in that room!) and he immediately started to cry. Makes me wonder if bunnies cry when they are born? 

Another one involved removing a humongous fibroid, which I got to hold because I was scrubbed in. It was the size of a grapefruit. I also saw a cyst removal and someone who was being treated for unusual bleeding. These were all gynecological surgeries. I like gynecology because not only are they surgeons, they also see their patients in the clinic and surgery is usually the last option. I'm also really passionate about reproductive health and have been for many years. 

All day, I only had time to quickly eat a muffin and a pudding and I could see that being problematic for me in the long run because there is so much standing. I also have a bad foot and a bad knee so it's tough for me to stay standing all day, which is why most of them wear those hideous clogs that chefs also wear. There are definitely no scheduled "lunch breaks" for surgeons because they have to take their breaks between cases. Typically there are 2 in the morning and 2 in the afternoon but things can get pushed back due to other emergencies. 

However, like Kav's job, I almost want a job where I don't have to dress up or worry about my appearance too much, so that on my days off I can wear pretty girly clothes and shoes because I will feel like dressing up. 

GV congrats on the new Dior. I am going to try and use some of my new bags this weekend. I still haven't taken out my bronze YSL although I got it in January and of course my Chanel is still sitting in its box, although I take it out almost every day to play with it! The lambskin is just so delicate and the weather here is disgusting. I absolutely cannot wait to go home.


----------



## bellapsyd

^i would have loved to be a surgeon...but the standing and eating would be a problem (hypoglycemic- NEED to eat!)


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> I found the honey necklace for you   Pm me your address


Oh wow thank you hun! I'll PM you now!

GV - love the new Dior!

Jelly - wow that stuff sounds fascinating! I'm absolutely hooked on plastic surgery shows I loveeeee watching the surgerys! It's funny because all the blood and guts doesn't bother me at all but I can't watch them putting a needle in or watch tattoos being done because the needles freak me out so much! yet slicing someone open with a knife is fine lmao.

Quick update.. I've screwed up SO badly. I got the hand in date for my assignment wrong. I thought I had about a month longer than I do (AND I'm a big procrastinator) - it's in in two weeks! So I'm freaaaaaking out right now, working my butt off! So I might not be around too much these next two weeks! ush:


----------



## em821

GV - The new Dior is very pretty! 

My job is the same in that I don't need to dress up. I don't wear nice things to work. Most of my work clothes have little holes and discoloration somewhere 

Jelly - I'm standing a lot through out work days. When I was younger, I have no problem to barely eat or a small snack would do; but now I'm older, I can feel the change!

OMG - Oh no! I'm sure you'll be able to get it done in time!!! Can you believe it, I have been out of school for 7 years and I still constantly have nightmares about being late for class or assignments


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> GV - The new Dior is very pretty!
> 
> My job is the same in that I don't need to dress up. I don't wear nice things to work. Most of my work clothes have little holes and discoloration somewhere
> 
> Jelly - I'm standing a lot through out work days. When I was younger, I have no problem to barely eat or a small snack would do; but now I'm older, I can feel the change!
> 
> OMG - Oh no! I'm sure you'll be able to get it done in time!!! Can you believe it, I have been out of school for 7 years and I still constantly have nightmares about being late for class or assignments



Em you're not old! I will be soooo old when I'm finally done school & residency, don't really want to think about it. Even people who start out when they're 21-22 are 30-31 when they're done and I'm DEFINITELY older than 22!!! Besides, it's probably ok standing all day when you are actually doing something as opposed to just standing there watching, right? 

Omg good luck with your assignment, 2 weeks is still lots of time.

I'm on the lookout for perfect black pencil skirts. I need some more work-appropriate clothes in my closet. I think that I have enough blouses, sweaters and pants but I need more skirts. I've been on a big dress kick too. In terms of clothing, I can never say no to more dresses (casual/cocktail or work-appropriate as opposed to gorgeous formal dresses I never get to wear), more yoga pants or more burnout tees! What about you all?


----------



## girlvintage

^ i used to dress girlier i guess, collected alot of wrap dresses and skirts.. then i got obsessed with the perfect jeans and now i have so many pairs i dont even get to wear half of them! the bf got me citizens of humanity jeans for xmas and i've only used them once!


----------



## omgblonde

I don't get to dress nice for college either! We use paints and messy stuff so much there's no point! I pretty much live in denim skirts, leggings & uggs.. so comfy and it doesn't matter if I spill stuff on them!

I've done about 10 sketchbook pages today, only about 40 more to go.. and I have to make an outfit and write an essay plus more LOL lots of fun for me this week!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^That doesn't sound like work! It sounds like fun!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> I don't get to dress nice for college either! We use paints and messy stuff so much there's no point! I pretty much live in denim skirts, leggings & uggs.. so comfy and it doesn't matter if I spill stuff on them!
> 
> I've done about 10 sketchbook pages today, only about 40 more to go.. and I have to make an outfit and write an essay plus more LOL lots of fun for me this week!!!



are you taking up fashion design?


----------



## omgblonde

Yep fashion design! It's so much fun but so much work!


----------



## girlvintage

^ thats so cool! i can imagine its lots of fun! i am totally addicted to the show project runway and wish i could do what they do! -- whats your style?


----------



## em821

I love dresses! Same as Jelly, I don't need anymore formal ones but always looking for cute cocktail ones   I love BCBG's dresses! 

I haven't been buying too much clothes unless it's special! Well, my DH still thinks I'm buying LOTs! Cute skirts are on my list always! I have too many colorful skirts so am on the look out for nice plain ones! Other than that I have too many clothes vs. the situation that I can wear them!


----------



## jellybebe

^I hear you Em! I made myself wear a cute outfit out to dinner last night though, although it is soooooo insanely cold here. Like -25 celsius cold, which is -13 fahrenheit! Is anyone else here that cold?

I spent the weekend meeting new kids who are interviewing for med school. It was soooooo nice not to be in their position!


----------



## em821

^-25C is cold!!! Denver has the reputation of being cold and for skiing but down by the city is often warm and sunny! We were 65F today (went hiking) and going to hit at least 70F tomorrow! Uugh... I'll be stock in office though


----------



## shopETOH

Hi, I stumbled on this thread- I'm seriously thinking of getting a bunny.  i like the looks of a lionhead.  Is anyone familiar with this breed?  i want a bunny who's really sweet and cuddly and will cuddle on the sofa with me.  I had bunnies growing up in 4 H and this reed looks so sweet....


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- does this mean you are a good artist?  I wish I was!

shopETOH- do you have a place to adopt from?


----------



## caruava

Wow *jelly *that sounds full on... I can't imagine what it would be like being a doctor/surgeon. I definitely do not have the brains for that!

*Omg* as one of the other posters said 2 weeks is a while. If you keep at it consistently everyday you'll have it done in no time! Just make sure you eat well and keep the fluids up. That always helps!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> I love dresses! Same as Jelly, I don't need anymore formal ones but always looking for cute cocktail ones   I love BCBG's dresses!
> 
> I haven't been buying too much clothes unless it's special! Well, my DH still thinks I'm buying LOTs! Cute skirts are on my list always! I have too many colorful skirts so am on the look out for nice plain ones! Other than that I have too many clothes vs. the situation that I can wear them!



I love girly clothes... The girlier the better! And I don't own any jeans. The only pants I have are for work.

I LOVE my dresses as well *em*. This aussie designer does the most femiline dresses and skirts! You would absolutely love her stuff.

My whole wardroble is literally Alannah Hill! And I love this season's website, little bunnies all over!
www.alannahhill.com.au


----------



## jellybebe

^Love her website. So detailed and ingenious!


----------



## girlvintage

wow! her website is sooooo pretty! i wish we had her brand here!


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Oh I'm addicted to Project Runway!! They are all so talented on there! I don't think I have a style yet really!

Bella - Nope not a good artist at ALL lol! So it really sucks for me when we do life drawing. 

Jelly - Wow that's COLD!! It's been about 8 degrees celcius here today. 

I'm so fed up of all this work already! Roll on easter break. I've spent the last four days holed up in my room! I've watched three entire series of Friends! LOL


----------



## IvyLeaguer

shopETOH said:


> Hi, I stumbled on this thread- I'm seriously thinking of getting a bunny. i like the looks of a lionhead. Is anyone familiar with this breed? i want a bunny who's really sweet and cuddly and will cuddle on the sofa with me. I had bunnies growing up in 4 H and this reed looks so sweet....


 
Hello and welcome! I'm pretty new too, but since all bunny owners are great, I just fit right in, so I'm sure you will too.

Some of us on here are rescuers. I've have several lionheads come through our home. Take a look at www.petfinder.com if you decide you want one. There a lots of homeless bunnies on deathrow at shelters who need homes ASAP. Don't go to a breeder. 

The lionheads I've had at my house have all been pretty spunky. I'm not sure if that is characteristic of the breed or not. Last spring we pulled 30 bunnies from a hoarding situation and some of those were pure lionheads. They got adopted really quickly since they were so cute. The hoarder was calling my house when he learned we had picked them up from animal control and he gave me some info. on them all. One of the chocolate lionheads had come all the way from Switzerland with a family to the US. Before they went back, they put the rabbit on Craigslist and she ended up with the hoarder. She was so precious, but what a temper she had. She got adopted together with a mini rex boyfriend and she wouldn't let anyone touch him. If you went to pet him, she would come forward, slip her fuzzy head under your hand, and then throw your hand off him. It was a very clear message. "Hands off my man."

Anyway, if you want a rabbit with lots of 'tude, that might be the right breed.


----------



## caruava

I know nothing about the lionheads but I know some ladies on here have them. Search for lionhead within this bunny lovers chat thread and I'm sure you'll find more info.

There are also pictures of a lionhead having a bath in the sink from memory!

Yes I love Alannah Hill... Her clothes are always so pretty. She uses the nicest silks and there is so much detail in her clothes.

After the week of 45deg C weather here I could do with some cold... The negatives might be too cold though.


----------



## shopETOH

Thanks everyone.  I will definitely take a look at the rescue bunnies.  How sad that people hoard- very odd thing we do as humans!!


----------



## girlvintage

shopETOH said:


> Thanks everyone.  I will definitely take a look at the rescue bunnies.  How sad that people hoard- very odd thing we do as humans!!



i find hoarding is such a sad result of filling in a need to be loved unconditionally.. you cant help but pity the people who do it too, but i wish they would channel their needs into more harmless means.. these animals deserve to be loved and cared for unconditionally as well..

..i hope you find a bunny thats perfect for you!  ..take your time and choose wisely, usually its the other way around and "they" pick you!


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> ..i hope you find a bunny thats perfect for you!  ..take your time and choose wisely, usually its the other way around and "they" pick you!



very true.

psychologically, hoarding is actually an anxiety disorder, much like OCD, in that there are obsessions and compulsions.  People who hoard clothing, for example, will FREAK OUT when people attempt to have an intervention and clean for them.  Those "things" are a part of their existence and define who they are.  then of course, there is the element of love.  ::off my psychological insight box:: LOL

PS- Andy and I are fine for now, working on things- apparently it was a misunderstanding on my part last week.


----------



## shopETOH

About rescue bunnies_ I was looking and there are so many!!  What should I look for when i go to the shelter? i.e. what signs from the bunny will mean he or she is a good pick?  Will they really be able to put their bad past behind them and be free to be a "normal" bunny again with me?  They won't be forever scarred??


----------



## girlvintage

^i've never had to pick rescued bunnies before but i guess its similar to picking puppies.. pick one that is active and happy, not grumpy and sits in a corner.. sit in the middle and let them approach you, the one that usually runs to you first and is curious and sniffing around, and lets you pet his head, is usually the one to take home!

*bella *- i'm so happy to hear that!! now you can focus on looking for your place and fixing it up!!


----------



## bellapsyd

yes, bunnies choose you.  The shelter will let you sit with various bunnies to choose.  Plus they will help you by asking you various questions about what you are looking for- then they will only bring those bunnies to you to see.  I HIGHLY recommend you do a lot of research about indoor house bunnies- b/c a lot of policies are very different from 4H.  Where are you located?  I ask b/c I may know some shelters (or some of these ladies may know) that are around there to check out.  It's SO SAD that there are so many abandoned bunnies, isn't it?   Your adopted bunny will be spayed/neutered, potty trained, and the personality will already be known- that's why it is 10000% better to adopt than buy!  (you get a head start, lol)


----------



## caruava

So glad to hear that *bella*. Really happy for you guys. Sigh we women always tend to read too much into things. I'm guilty of it too!


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> I love girly clothes... The girlier the better! And I don't own any jeans. The only pants I have are for work.
> 
> I LOVE my dresses as well *em*. This aussie designer does the most femiline dresses and skirts! You would absolutely love her stuff.
> 
> My whole wardroble is literally Alannah Hill! And I love this season's website, little bunnies all over!
> www.alannahhill.com.au



Aw! So cute!


----------



## em821

Shopetoh - Please do consider adopt! There are way so many homeless bunnies. Like everyone else said, when adopting from shelters, they will help you to select bunnies that fits your needs and expections. Or tell you what expections that can not be met. They will also spend time to let you know what you need to know to get started.

Both of mine are adopted from shelters. Oh-Oh would not let me stop petting him and insisted to come home with me. After his first bun-wife died, I adopted Petunia. Who was so shy, red eyes, older and bigger. A lot people dislike big bunnies and think red eyes ones are evil! She did not let me touch her at the shelter. She and Oh-Oh was love at first sight. She turned out to be a really sweet girl in no time! She would follow me around all she needed just a bit patience, lots love and a 2nd chance! So yes, they can put their past behind when given lots of love! 

Check out the house rabbit society website, lots info and maybe there are HRS shelters by you which is a great source!


----------



## em821

Bella- I'm glad things are ok between you two!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay for new bunnies! Yay for Bella and your man too! Glad things are fine. Are you going to do the long-distance thing? Are you considering relocating to LA permanently?

I keep having these bad dreams about my bf. He keeps dumping me in my dreams. He had a bad dream about me this morning too! Good thing we're seeing each other in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## caruava

^Yes I would love to hear the answers to those questions too! Relocating, long distance or something else?

Awww... imo dreams mean nothing. I can't imagine how much you miss him. Stay busy and 2 weeks will fly by!


----------



## peachiesncream

hello everyone again. sorry ive been missing. exam week. anyways, regarding hefner, when u mean litter train, do you mean when he pees or poos, or both?? ive tried out the suggested methods, nothing yet so far.


----------



## girlvintage

^  we mean both, but we also mean if he doesnt do both as quickly as you'd like, then you need to be very patient.. bec bunnies vary in litter training speed- some just get it and some catch on pretty late in the game - but everyone eventually does graduate in the end!


----------



## peachiesncream

awesome. i read that bunnies are natually clean and dont like stepping on their own poo and pee, but my dear sweet hefner doesnt seem to have a problem with it! haha


----------



## jellybebe

^Ah he's still such a baby. He will learn. Be patient.


----------



## IvyLeaguer

peachiesncream said:


> hello everyone again. sorry ive been missing. exam week. anyways, regarding hefner, when u mean litter train, do you mean when he pees or poos, or both?? ive tried out the suggested methods, nothing yet so far.


 
I see that you are in Asia. Do they neuter bunnies over there? If you haven't gotten Hef neutered, have you thought about doing so? It eliminates spraying and all the territory marking that bunnies do, and that sounds like this could be the problem you are having. Also, if you neuter Hef you will eradicate any chance of him getting testicular cancer later on.


----------



## jellybebe

^He's still a tiny baby. She will have to wait a few months before he's ready regardless.


----------



## em821

peachiesncream said:


> hello everyone again. sorry ive been missing. exam week. anyways, regarding hefner, when u mean litter train, do you mean when he pees or poos, or both?? ive tried out the suggested methods, nothing yet so far.


 


peachiesncream said:


> awesome. i read that bunnies are natually clean and dont like stepping on their own poo and pee, but my dear sweet hefner doesnt seem to have a problem with it! haha


 
I personally don't mind their poops too muchush:.
Since bunnies tend to poop frequently, I think, at least for the beginning, if you focus litter box trainning by putting him in his litter box everytime he pee, he might get the message a bit quicker - KWIM?!? Bunnies start out with pooping everywhere, but slowly they will only do so when they are at specific spots. I never intentionaly trained mine for pooping, they just started to get it on their own. If you are seeing scattered poops, that's Hef tryig to mark his territory! This will stop when he knows your house is really his


----------



## peachiesncream

lol thank guys. 

hey IvyLeaguer. yes im going to neuter hefner, but when he's older. at the moment, he's barely 2 months old( 2 months in 3 days) and i read that i will have to wait till he's at least 6 months.


----------



## jellybebe

^Don't give up! He'll get it! I had my bunny neutered when he was around 3 mos old. He was an early bloomer. Usually they recommend about 4 mos for male bunnies, or whenever the testicles descend. You don't want him too used to them! Ha ha. 

I checked at the post office today and at least my RAOK package wasn't delivered incorrectly or stolen, but it hasn't arrived at all. I hope it's not lost.


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly, your RAOK buddy was told it may take up to 8 weeks for it to arrive to Canada, I *think* this is week 6, just FYI.

In the future I'll require priority mail or an early mail date for out of country-ers.


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly, your RAOK buddy was told it may take up to 8 weeks for it to arrive to Canada, I *think* this is week 6, just FYI.
> 
> In the future I'll require priority mail or an early mail date for out of country-ers.



OK good. I was thinking that maybe it was just coming from far away! I was just hoping that there wasn't food or something that customs had to confiscate or anything like that. Hopefully it doesn't come while I'm back home!


----------



## peachiesncream

hello everyone!

woohoo. hefner is making some progess, though he does it everywhere still, he's starting to poo in his litterbox. so proud of him. i hope he starts to do it in there all the time. here are some super cute pictures of him.


----------



## em821

Aw!!!! TOO CUTE!


----------



## pond23

Very, very cute! Hefner is so tiny!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh he's so cute and his eyes are so big! 

Well I got a delivery notification TODAY! (After I went to the post office yesterday!) It might be my RAOK package! I will find out tomorrow. At any rate, will post pics if it is!


----------



## omgblonde

^ Haha typical it's the day AFTER you go! Hope it's your RAOK, keep us posted!

OMG Hefner is SOOOOOO adorable, I just wanna squeeze him!

I'm feeling very proud of Honey today, he's learned a new command! He's not allowed in the lounge often or my mums bedroom so we usually have to keep the doors closed but I've been working on getting him to 'know' he's not allowed! It sounds kinda unbelievable but everytime he goes to go into one of the rooms he turns & looks at me and if I don't say anything he hops straight in but if I go 'TURN AROUND!' he turns around and hops away hahaha, I'll have to try get a video of it!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ bunnies are really smart!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> ^ Haha typical it's the day AFTER you go! Hope it's your RAOK, keep us posted!
> 
> OMG Hefner is SOOOOOO adorable, I just wanna squeeze him!
> 
> I'm feeling very proud of Honey today, he's learned a new command! He's not allowed in the lounge often or my mums bedroom so we usually have to keep the doors closed but I've been working on getting him to 'know' he's not allowed! It sounds kinda unbelievable but everytime he goes to go into one of the rooms he turns & looks at me and if I don't say anything he hops straight in but if I go 'TURN AROUND!' he turns around and hops away hahaha, I'll have to try get a video of it!



thats so cute!!


----------



## girlvintage

i love this one!

like he's saying.. no... this isn't my stop.. i think i'm lost..!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> i love this one!
> 
> like he's saying.. no... this isn't my stop.. i think i'm lost..!!!!



Yes he does look a bit confused, doesn't he?


----------



## peachiesncream

LOL! i like ur caption girlvintage. he climbed right in.. that's where i put my pens and pencils and i was looking for a particular one, so i took it all out and he climbed in. LOL.


----------



## girlvintage

^ haha! well you might need to find another pen holder, looks like he's picked out a "litterbus"!!... lol!


----------



## omgblonde

litterbus hahaha! love it!

Jelly - Did your RAOK arrive?


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> litterbus hahaha! love it!
> 
> Jelly - Did your RAOK arrive?



No, it wasn't it! Oh well! Hopefully it will arrive before I go home next week but if not, it will just have to sit in the post office until I get back!


----------



## ItalianFashion

peachies - heffner is so cute! He reminds me of a little squirrel in the first pic. 

Jelly- did you get your watch yet?


----------



## jellybebe

Ugh I am terrible! I just put my name down on a WL for another Chanel! The SA I spoke to said that they are only receiving 3 and my name was 6th, but then I got the "brilliant" idea to give her my CC#! I'll try to attach a pic. I'm in love, but oh this is going to hurt. It's the bag in my wish list in my sig.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ is that the one where the pink fades- it's tie dye right?


----------



## ItalianFashion

The Chanel is so beautiful and if it is a fade effect like degrade   I want one!


----------



## girlvintage

oh wow thats beautiful!!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ is that the one where the pink fades- it's tie dye right?



They are calling it degrade. I think there is some variation because they are all hand-painted. Some are whiter and some are more pink. I'm hoping it's a very different pink from my jumbo flap. Otherwise 2 pink Chanels would be quite redundant, wouldn't they? I want a white Maxi but I'm hoping this is closer to white so I don't have to get the Maxi!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> They are calling it degrade. I think there is some variation because they are all hand-painted. Some are whiter and some are more pink. I'm hoping it's a very different pink from my jumbo flap. Otherwise 2 pink Chanels would be quite redundant, wouldn't they? I want a white Maxi but I'm hoping this is closer to white so I don't have to get the Maxi!


 

omg it is degrade  How much are these jelly and how wide and tall?  I want to start saving


----------



## pond23

That degrade reissue is beautiful *jelly*! I've seen it at the Chanel trunk shows. Each one really does vary in the amount of pink and of white.


----------



## omgblonde

Wow that bag is beautiful Jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> That degrade reissue is beautiful *jelly*! I've seen it at the Chanel trunk shows. Each one really does vary in the amount of pink and of white.



Ooh that's exciting! Is it a very pale pink or more like my pink Jumbo? If it's too much like my Jumbo I don't think I want it. 

IF I believe it's the 227 size (not the 228 that I'd hoped) so it's approximately 12 1/2"w x 7 1/2"h x 3 3/4"d (a bit shorter than the jumbo I believe, but almost the same otherwise). I think the US price is about $3095.


----------



## caruava

I have to stop looking at Chanels.... No money!!!


----------



## caruava

Hefner is growing quick! He is such a beautiful colour...

Here are some photos of Shadow. He's done growing and is not shedding as much anymore.

Photo of him resting next to me in the room.







Shadow giving me kisses...











Shadow jumping onto the couch.


----------



## jellybebe

^He's so cute! I love how big and puffy his paws are! I wonder what would happen if he and Evander met?!?!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> Ooh that's exciting! Is it a very pale pink or more like my pink Jumbo? If it's too much like my Jumbo I don't think I want it.
> 
> IF I believe it's the 227 size (not the 228 that I'd hoped) so it's approximately 12 1/2"w x 7 1/2"h x 3 3/4"d (a bit shorter than the jumbo I believe, but almost the same otherwise). I think the US price is about $3095.


 
*Jelly, *the pink on the degrade reissue is cooler-toned than the pink on your lambskin jumbo. The darker portions of the reissue are a darker pink than the lambskin pink shade. It's a whole different look, but I don't know if you want two pink bags back to back. And, each degrade reissue really varies in the amount and in the distribution of the different shades of pink. It is a very lovely and unique bag, but it would be better to see it in person to see if you truly love it.


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> *Jelly, *the pink on the degrade reissue is cooler-toned than the pink on your lambskin jumbo. The darker portions of the reissue are a darker pink than the lambskin pink shade. It's a whole different look, but I don't know if you want two pink bags back to back. And, each degrade reissue really varies in the amount and in the distribution of the different shades of pink. It is a very lovely and unique bag, but it would be better to see it in person to see if you truly love it.




Hm interesting... thanks for the info Pond, you are now my go-to person on Chanel - you and Classic Chic! I've been going based on trunk show pics and the pic on the website, and I got the impression it was a very light pink, almost white. I called the boutique in my hometown and they told me it was sold out across the country but I chose not to believe them, then I called a different boutique about 2 hrs away and they said it hadn't come in yet but I could put myself down on the WL so I did, sight unseen. I probably should have called the boutique where I bought my jumbo but I just didn't feel like speaking French. Ha ha. Now I'm not sure what to do. I'm going home next week but doubt that I will be able to see it IRL, but I'll definitely try. They might have the smaller size on display or maybe they were just lying to me! At any rate, there are 2 Chanels in Van so I will try to go to both.


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^He's so cute! I love how big and puffy his paws are! I wonder what would happen if he and Evander met?!?!



I have always wondered that... I think they would get along fine. Shadow doesn't seem to have a dominant personality (like Luigi , where is *IF* by the way?). 

I wish we could do an international meetup!!!

Oh *jelly*... 2 pink Chanels... I would love to have 1 to start off... You are so lucky. Sigh. Would love to buy the timeless tote in the new beige (did the new beige come in that colour *pond*? I don't know much about Chanel besides the fact that I love it) but I really have to curb my spending cos I want to buy a place in the next few months.

*pond* so I imagine you would have a big Chanel collection?  Would we be able to see a family portrait...? Please?


----------



## caruava




----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> I have always wondered that... I think they would get along fine. Shadow doesn't seem to have a dominant personality (like Luigi , where is *IF* by the way?).
> 
> I wish we could do an international meetup!!!
> 
> Oh *jelly*... 2 pink Chanels... I would love to have 1 to start off... You are so lucky. Sigh. Would love to buy the timeless tote in the new beige (did the new beige come in that colour *pond*? I don't know much about Chanel besides the fact that I love it) but I really have to curb my spending cos I want to buy a place in the next few months.
> 
> *pond* so I imagine you would have a big Chanel collection?  Would we be able to see a family portrait...? Please?



I could see Evander being bossy and Shadow just being like "Whatever man..." and not giving in. They would be so cute to watch regardless, as long as they don't fight. 

I have definitely developed a new appreciation for Chanel. I used to think their stuff was boring and repetitive, but it's incredibly beautiful and classic, yet many of their pieces can be worn casually too. I don't know for sure if I will be able to get my hands on the degrade reissue. I read somewhere now that there are two colour schemes? (light pink to white and light pink to darker pinK?) Anyway, I don't really mind either way, I love pink and I figure that my first few Chanels should be colourful because I haven't bought too many non-neutral bags, but if I'm not VIP enough to get the degrade reissue, then I save myself almost $4K. I will get a reissue sooner or later, as well as maybe a GST and a Timeless clutch and a slouchy bag someday...


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


>



OMG Kav you are evil!!! That bag is beyond gorgeous. Now I will be sad if I don't get the call.


----------



## caruava

Hehehe....  I thought posting those photos wouldn't help you. I hope you get the call.

Love my GST, it's such an awesome bag. The timeless clutch is great too. It is so beautiful in the lambskin but went for the caviar for durability. Haven't used it as much as I would like, need to go out more!


----------



## pond23

kavnadoo said:


> Oh *jelly*... 2 pink Chanels... I would love to have 1 to start off... You are so lucky. Sigh. Would love to buy the timeless tote in the new beige (did the new beige come in that colour *pond*? I don't know much about Chanel besides the fact that I love it) but I really have to curb my spending cos I want to buy a place in the next few months.
> 
> *pond* so I imagine you would have a big Chanel collection?  Would we be able to see a family portrait...? Please?


 
^* Kav*: LOL! No, no, no.  My Chanel collection is not that big. It doesn't even come close to the amazing collections that the women on the tPF Chanel subforum have. I don't have any current family portraits yet because I very carefully and obsessively stuff and tuck away my bags when they are not being used. I have some pics, and I'll post them.

I think that the Timeless Tote does come in the new light beige color. I'm not 100% sure though. That color is amazing and oh so chic!


----------



## pond23

*jelly: *That's right! There are 2 pink variations of the degrade reissue. The one that I saw is the darker version. The Chanel trunk show did not have the lighter one for some reason. I hope that you can see this bag in person!


----------



## caruava

Yay that is my next bag then.... the timeless tote in the new beige with GHW.

And yes would love to see some photos of your Chanels!


----------



## caruava

Was making lunch before and had to put the dishes away. Left the door down and walked away and came back to find Shadow in it!


----------



## girlvintage

i love this one *kav*!! i swear bunnies are so silly! lol!


----------



## bellapsyd

kav, shadow's coloring...I can't get over it!

Also- your apt looks amazing!

I think I may have just scored a HG bag!!  I'm keeping it a secret until I get it (if I do...)


----------



## jellybebe

^Congrats, can't wait to see what it is! Can you give us a hint? Designer maybe? Hee hee hee. 

Kav I love Shadow. He's soooo funny. You can't get anything past him!


----------



## bellapsyd

my lips are sealed!   It looks like I might not get it for another 2 weeks though! Ugh!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Hefner is growing quick! He is such a beautiful colour...
> 
> Here are some photos of Shadow. He's done growing and is not shedding as much anymore.
> 
> Photo of him resting next to me in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow jumping onto the couch.


 

Kav he is so cute. Those fat little cheeks are adorable. he has really grown !


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


>


 


It looks so nice I think this is the perfect bag.  I need to stop looking at chanels. This pic makes me want it even more.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Was making lunch before and had to put the dishes away. Left the door down and walked away and came back to find Shadow in it!


 

These are great Kav!  They are so nosy ! I wonder if they are this nosy in the wild. It seems they gravitate to every new thing and opening they see in the house.  They would probably try to get in the oven if it was open.  Oh I am around just not feeling good lately. I had a cold or flu this week and its triggered my thyroid again so trying to get back to dr.


----------



## aliburke84

Hi everyone, I'm thinking about adopting a bunny and I found one on petfinder that is listed as a private adoption so I emailed the owner directly. I asked if the bunny (2 years old) was up to date with shots and if she was spayed and this is the answer I got:


"She has been to my vet to have her teeth trimmed and nails clipped.He did not seem concerned with shots or spaying.Im a cat person,i know little about rabbits.She was given to my 8yr old.I brush her,feed her,clean her cage and hold her when i can.My daughter ignores her.[that is why im looking to place her]I can keep her,i just feel because she is so friendly it is a shame for her to live with so little contact.She is free to a owner who will treat her right.She is friendly,not afraid of my cats or friends dog that came to visit.She has not been out of her cage with these pets,but nose to nose thru her cage.She likes to be brushed,held like a baby in a blanket,run and explore...any other questions i can help you with you can email ok?"

Does that seem strange? Would a vet really not be concerned with administering shots?


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi In the US bunnies do not really need shots.  In europe they need VHD and myxie shots but that is not a problem here.  I would be concerned about the vet trimming the rabbits teeth. That is usually not done unless there is an ongoing tooth problem with the rabbit.   You may want to ask why they did this.  If you do adopt it is better for you to let the rabbit run around supervised when you are at home. They hate being in cages and most of us have house bunnies that run around most the time. They go their cages or rooms when we go out.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi In the US bunnies do not really need shots.  In europe they need VHD and myxie shots but that is not a problem here.  I would be concerned about the vet trimming the rabbits teeth. That is usually not done unless there is an ongoing tooth problem with the rabbit.   You may want to ask why they did this.  If you do adopt it is better for you to let the rabbit run around supervised when you are at home. They hate being in cages and most of us have house bunnies that run around most the time. They go their cages or rooms when we go out.



Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> It looks so nice I think this is the perfect bag.  I need to stop looking at chanels. This pic makes me want it even more.



I know what you mean! Is there really such a thing as the perfect bag though, and will I ever really be satisfied? I thought my jumbo would be enough and I haven't even taken it out yet and I'm already drooling over this one! It's never-ending!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> my lips are sealed!  It looks like I might not get it for another 2 weeks though! Ugh!


 
^ *Bella,* how is the apartment-hunting going?


----------



## omgblonde

aliburke84 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking about adopting a bunny and I found one on petfinder that is listed as a private adoption so I emailed the owner directly. I asked if the bunny (2 years old) was up to date with shots and if she was spayed and this is the answer I got:
> 
> 
> "She has been to my vet to have her teeth trimmed and nails clipped.He did not seem concerned with shots or spaying.Im a cat person,i know little about rabbits.She was given to my 8yr old.I brush her,feed her,clean her cage and hold her when i can.My daughter ignores her.[that is why im looking to place her]I can keep her,i just feel because she is so friendly it is a shame for her to live with so little contact.She is free to a owner who will treat her right.She is friendly,not afraid of my cats or friends dog that came to visit.She has not been out of her cage with these pets,but nose to nose thru her cage.She likes to be brushed,held like a baby in a blanket,run and explore...any other questions i can help you with you can email ok?"
> 
> Does that seem strange? Would a vet really not be concerned with administering shots?


One thing I would ask about is why he had the teeth trimming. My rabbits teeth grow funny (apparently it's fairly common) and he needs his teeth trimmed every couple of months. Not sure if that's the case with this bunny but just be aware that you might be getting vet bills every few months from that.


----------



## bellapsyd

aliburke84 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking about adopting a bunny and I found one on petfinder that is listed as a private adoption so I emailed the owner directly. I asked if the bunny (2 years old) was up to date with shots and if she was spayed and this is the answer I got:
> 
> 
> "She has been to my vet to have her teeth trimmed and nails clipped.He did not seem concerned with shots or spaying.Im a cat person,i know little about rabbits.She was given to my 8yr old.I brush her,feed her,clean her cage and hold her when i can.My daughter ignores her.[that is why im looking to place her]I can keep her,i just feel because she is so friendly it is a shame for her to live with so little contact.She is free to a owner who will treat her right.She is friendly,not afraid of my cats or friends dog that came to visit.She has not been out of her cage with these pets,but nose to nose thru her cage.She likes to be brushed,held like a baby in a blanket,run and explore...any other questions i can help you with you can email ok?"
> 
> Does that seem strange? Would a vet really not be concerned with administering shots?



def adopt if you can provide the bunny with cageless time!  Bunnies don't get shots in the US- they don't carry diseases to us!  Also- like others said- ask why the teeth were trimmed.  But a bunny that cuddly is semi-rare- if you can give her attention and love- take her in!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> ^ *Bella,* how is the apartment-hunting going?



not so good. I've semi-given up for now.  I've heard I should fly out there in April and lock in a rent b/c rent goes up may- summer, but then I've also heard that i won't find a place that soon and should go in may/june.  I'm confused!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> kav, shadow's coloring...I can't get over it!
> 
> Also- your apt looks amazing!
> 
> I think I may have just scored a HG bag!!  I'm keeping it a secret until I get it (if I do...)



Thanks *bella*! He has stopped shedding, furminator is AMAZING! I love my kitchen... It's my favourite room in the whole house!



jellybebe said:


> ^Congrats, can't wait to see what it is! Can you give us a hint? Designer maybe? Hee hee hee.
> 
> Kav I love Shadow. He's soooo funny. You can't get anything past him!



Agree, I would love to know what designer at least... 

Yes Shadow is a funny bugger. I just need to remember to keep glasses off the table. He has learnt to jump on them now.

(Not sure if I told this story but last week or so I came out of the shower in my towel. 
Shadow had knocked a glass off the table, I stepped on some glass and hopped on 1 foot in pain to to benchtop by the window in the kitchen. 
The bf gets the tweezers to get the glass out of my foot.
Mind you I am over the benchtop, right foot in the air, window wide open, he's behind me and I'm screaming in pain and I'm in a towel so looking outside in it looks like I'm naked.
When I realised what it looked like I pulled the blinds down as quick as I could and bit my tongue. )


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav he is so cute. Those fat little cheeks are adorable. he has really grown !



He's stopped growing and yes he still has baby cheeks. He lets me pinch them when he's on my lap.



ItalianFashion said:


> These are great Kav! They are so nosy ! I wonder if they are this nosy in the wild. It seems they gravitate to every new thing and opening they see in the house. They would probably try to get in the oven if it was open. Oh I am around just not feeling good lately. I had a cold or flu this week and its triggered my thyroid again so trying to get back to dr.



Exactly! Eg Luigi jumping in the toilet!!!  

I hope you feel better soon. I hate the flu, it can linger for ages... Are you in the states at the moment?


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> not so good. I've semi-given up for now.  I've heard I should fly out there in April and lock in a rent b/c rent goes up may- summer, but then I've also heard that i won't find a place that soon and should go in may/june.  I'm confused!



Good luck. Seems to be the same all over the world... It's so expensive to rent here and prices keep going up. Well that's if you can find a place to rent. Sydney is much worse apparently. I'm looking for a place at the moment and getting a bit sick of it honestly... Real estate agents and their games...


----------



## aliburke84

Thanks for the responses everyone! Her response seems a little "fluffed" up to me, but it's probably just her attempt to draw me in. My mom's trying to talk me out of it and she said that a bunny wouldn't be happy in an apartment, do you think that's true? She would have "out of cage" time whenever I was home and she'd be free to roam around the apartment (supervised)...would you say she'd need outside time? I've read that they really don't and that it can be dangerous for them. 

I want to make sure everything is fair to the little girl. She looks so sweet 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13170558

and her name is fluffles


----------



## RaeBelle

I live in an apartment and have 3 bunnies.  They have their own bedroom (I spoil them) and they get out of cage time.  Before I moved the cages were in my bedroom with no problems.  Bunnies don't need outside time and it can be quite dangerous for them.  My babies do not get outside time at all.


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> Here are some photos of Shadow. He's done growing and is not shedding as much anymore.
> Shadow jumping onto the couch.


 
Love the pic! Shadow's paws are so huge! I wanna squeeze him!


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


>


 
So pretty! Love the pink and the color!

Ugg...I'm trying so hard to not check out other subforums on tPF...but all those Chanel bags....I need to stop buying LV so I can save money to buy Chanels! Maybe I'll see if my DH will get me one for my "three" - "zero"  bday!


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> Was making lunch before and had to put the dishes away. Left the door down and walked away and came back to find Shadow in it!


 
Shawdow you are too funny! I never thought of bunnies jumping on to dishwasher! 



kavnadoo said:


> Yes Shadow is a funny bugger. I just need to remember to keep glasses off the table. He has learnt to jump on them now.
> 
> (Not sure if I told this story but last week or so I came out of the shower in my towel.
> Shadow had knocked a glass off the table, I stepped on some glass and hopped on 1 foot in pain to to benchtop by the window in the kitchen.
> The bf gets the tweezers to get the glass out of my foot.
> Mind you I am over the benchtop, right foot in the air, window wide open, he's behind me and I'm screaming in pain and I'm in a towel so looking outside in it looks like I'm naked.
> When I realised what it looked like I pulled the blinds down as quick as I could and bit my tongue. )


 
Ouch! Naughty Shadow! But Haha ... you described it so well...I can't stop laughing


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> These are great Kav! They are so nosy ! I wonder if they are this nosy in the wild. It seems they gravitate to every new thing and opening they see in the house. They would probably try to get in the oven if it was open. Oh I am around just not feeling good lately. I had a cold or flu this week and its triggered my thyroid again so trying to get back to dr.


 
IF - Hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## em821

aliburke84 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking about adopting a bunny and I found one on petfinder that is listed as a private adoption so I emailed the owner directly. I asked if the bunny (2 years old) was up to date with shots and if she was spayed and this is the answer I got:
> 
> 
> "She has been to my vet to have her teeth trimmed and nails clipped.He did not seem concerned with shots or spaying.Im a cat person,i know little about rabbits.She was given to my 8yr old.I brush her,feed her,clean her cage and hold her when i can.My daughter ignores her.[that is why im looking to place her]I can keep her,i just feel because she is so friendly it is a shame for her to live with so little contact.She is free to a owner who will treat her right.She is friendly,not afraid of my cats or friends dog that came to visit.She has not been out of her cage with these pets,but nose to nose thru her cage.She *likes to be brushed,held like a baby in a blanket,run and explore*...any other questions i can help you with you can email ok?"
> 
> Does that seem strange? Would a vet really not be concerned with administering shots?


 
Nope...bunnies in US don't need shots. I do hope she's been taking the bunny to an exotic vet (bunnies need vets that are specialized in exotic animals!). Teeth problem is common specially the shorter face breed. The bunny sounds so sweet..most don't really enjoy to be held! 



aliburke84 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! Her response seems a little "fluffed" up to me, but it's probably just her attempt to draw me in. My mom's trying to talk me out of it and she said that a bunny wouldn't be happy in an apartment, do you think that's true? She would have "out of cage" time whenever I was home and she'd be free to roam around the apartment (supervised)...would you say she'd need outside time? I've read that they really don't and that it can be dangerous for them.
> 
> I want to make sure everything is fair to the little girl. She looks so sweet
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13170558
> 
> and her name is fluffles


 
Aw "Fluffles" is cute!

I think bunnies are prefect for apartment living! Just make sure that you can provide her plenty of exercise time out of her cage (1 ~ 2 hrs/day more if possible). When Fluffles is trained and you have bunny proofed your apartment, then you can graduatly let her out her cage more frequently! Mine are not caged at all, even when I'm not home, so they get plenty of exercise time. 

Bunnies don't need outdoor time (but some of them do enjoy fresh air, chewing on grass, and playing in snow...etc). I only let mine outside "a handful of times a year" and I live in house with a yard. When out of the house, they would have to be confined in an outdoor gate/run and I'm always right next to them - you can't let bunnies outside like you would for dogs!


----------



## sab_angel

I have always found bunnies to be so cute! My SO and I decided to buy one about 6 months ago! His name is Charlie ...he is quite a handful but I  him

Here are my fav pics of him for everyone to see...

photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2122/63/89/513248207/n513248207_1311861_7767.jpg

photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2122/63/89/513248207/n513248207_1311866_9136.jpg


----------



## bellapsyd

aliburke84 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! Her response seems a little "fluffed" up to me, but it's probably just her attempt to draw me in. My mom's trying to talk me out of it and she said that a bunny wouldn't be happy in an apartment, do you think that's true? She would have "out of cage" time whenever I was home and she'd be free to roam around the apartment (supervised)...would you say she'd need outside time? I've read that they really don't and that it can be dangerous for them.
> 
> I want to make sure everything is fair to the little girl. She looks so sweet
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13170558
> 
> and her name is fluffles



my bunnies have lived in apartments with me! Def don't take her outside- there are many diseases/parasites.  Make sure you get her spayed if she isn't.  Go to rabbit.org to find out more about a house bunny- and their diet - no pellets or yogurt drops no alfalfa!  Timothy Hay and fresh greens, etc.  See if you can afford a bunny and if she will realistically fit into your life.  If so, then she can def. live in an apt with you- esp since she will have a lot of out time with you!  If you have a lot of love to give too!   she is SO cute.  her coloring is amazing!  The ladies here are excellent about answering questions and helping out as well!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

sab_angel said:


> I have always found bunnies to be so cute! My SO and I decided to buy one about 6 months ago! His name is Charlie ...he is quite a handful but I  him
> 
> Here are my fav pics of him for everyone to see...
> 
> photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2122/63/89/513248207/n513248207_1311861_7767.jpg
> 
> photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2122/63/89/513248207/n513248207_1311866_9136.jpg



can't see the facebook pictures!


----------



## katlun

aliburke84 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! Her response seems a little "fluffed" up to me, but it's probably just her attempt to draw me in. My mom's trying to talk me out of it and she said that a bunny wouldn't be happy in an apartment, do you think that's true? She would have "out of cage" time whenever I was home and she'd be free to roam around the apartment (supervised)...would you say she'd need outside time? I've read that they really don't and that it can be dangerous for them.
> 
> I want to make sure everything is fair to the little girl. She looks so sweet
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13170558
> 
> and her name is fluffles


 
that is one cute bunny!  

I would love to have her, but I already have 3


----------



## katlun

em821 said:


> Nope...bunnies in US don't need shots. I do hope she's been taking the bunny to an exotic vet (bunnies need vets that are specialized in exotic animals!). Teeth problem is common specially the shorter face breed. The bunny sounds so sweet..most don't really enjoy to be held!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw "Fluffles" is cute!
> 
> I think bunnies are prefect for apartment living! Just make sure that you can provide her plenty of exercise time out of her cage (1 ~ 2 hrs/day more if possible). When Fluffles is trained and you have bunny proofed your apartment, then you can graduatly let her out her cage more frequently! Mine are not caged at all, even when I'm not home, so they get plenty of exercise time.
> 
> Bunnies don't need outdoor time (but some of them do enjoy fresh air, chewing on grass, and playing in snow...etc). I only let mine outside "a handful of times a year" and I live in house with a yard. When out of the house, they would have to be confined in an outdoor gate/run and I'm always right next to them - you can't let bunnies outside like you would for dogs!


 

just one quick question for you, how do you get your bunny not to chew on everything?

I swear my one bunny loves cords, the other my throw pillows


----------



## gillianna

What cute bunny pictures.  I think the one with the dishwasher shows how curious they are.  If you can adopt the bunny I would go for it.....she is beautiful.
I have 4 bunnies.  The 3 babies who are going on 6  months are super cuddle bugs.  They always want to be held and come right to your arms if you open their cages.  Then when you sit and pet them you get so many bunny kisses.  I have also had a few nips of jealous bunnies not getting enough attention.  The babies were held since day one so to me that is all they are used to.  They are very tame.  Mother bunny was a outside bunny very well taken care of when we got her at one year.  She lets you pick her up and pet her.  She will sit on your lap and seems to like my husband the most but she grew up with a guy who took her in as a rescue.  All 4 of them will fall asleep in your lap/arms or in the bed if they are laying with you and you pet them.  I just always thought bunnies were very affectionate to people.  Did I just get lucky with mine having all this attention from birth which made them tame?  
Mine are in cages but have free time too.  In fact the mother and girl bunny are bonded and stay together and like to run under the beds and sleep for hours. So far they have not destroyed anything but all my cords are up high and they have lots of toys.  I really don't leave them unsupervised.  They seem happy to just run around and then find a place to crash.


----------



## em821

*Katlun* - I'm lucky that they are not big chewers! I had my house bunny-proofed (hide all the cords, block off corners, ...etc). Oh-Oh used to liked to taste pillows and sheet once in a while, I used to get sad when something new gets the signature bunny chew marks!  Petunia is my problem child! She is a bit more into digging, the first 2 months with her was challenging - and areas of carpet destroyed! Until she learned that was not ok! Oh-Oh was already with me for 6 years - and he had never been caged. So I just had to be very patient to teach Petunia what is ok to chew/dig and what is not!  Bunnies are smart and they can learn!


----------



## jellybebe

My poor little guy had gas last night! My bf gave him some Ovol, then realized he was out of pineapple juice so he got out of bed at 1am to find a store that would sell it! When he came back, he gave Evander the pineapple juice and discovered that the bunny had peed on the bed! Not sure why he did that, but he was feeling better almost right away after the pineapple juice. I can't wait to see him. I have to get him to the vet for a tooth trimming. I'm just a bit worried because he has to get the gas in order for them to trim his teeth properly. I hope it's not a big deal.


----------



## bellapsyd

awww jelly!!!!  Thank goodness you see him soon!!

my buns are HUGE chewers.  I guess I could work with them, but I'm a bad bunny mom and sortas of let them chew things b/c I forget to love them out of the way!  But I've gotten better with my bags....after Frankie chewed a signature bunny mark into my LV globe GM a few years ago!


----------



## girlvintage

binky isnt a big chewer but he *loves* licking furniture..!?! 

i've had to leave binky with "grandma" for one night each week so i can go to my painting classes.. so this morning i get a call from my poor frantic mom saying binky has managed to wedge himself under the sofa and refused to get out.. she was so worried he'd gotten his fat butt permanently stuck and that she would be blamed! i told her not to mind him and he would wiggle himself out eventually.. i couldn't stop laughing at the thought!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> He's stopped growing and yes he still has baby cheeks. He lets me pinch them when he's on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Eg Luigi jumping in the toilet!!!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. I hate the flu, it can linger for ages... Are you in the states at the moment?


 

I am still here in the states. Hubby is still trying to get switched over here.  My flu is better but it triggered my hyperthyroid to come back. My tsh level has gone back down.  I have to go back to doc again for thyroid scan and tapazole in April if it does not go away by then.

I love your apt also kav. I love hardwood floors and hope to have them in every room when we eventually get a house.  They make a place look so much cleaner and it makes a room look more put together. Luigi is still sleeping on the toilet ush: but now he jumps off when I go in the bathroom and I do not have to put him down , since he knows I need the toilet lol.  He is very polite


----------



## ItalianFashion

aliburke84 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone! Her response seems a little "fluffed" up to me, but it's probably just her attempt to draw me in. My mom's trying to talk me out of it and she said that a bunny wouldn't be happy in an apartment, do you think that's true? She would have "out of cage" time whenever I was home and she'd be free to roam around the apartment (supervised)...would you say she'd need outside time? I've read that they really don't and that it can be dangerous for them.
> 
> I want to make sure everything is fair to the little girl. She looks so sweet
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13170558
> 
> and her name is fluffles


 
aww she is a cute bunny.   I think if you have time to spend with her and let her run around then it would be ok.  They are best indoors with supervison since outside has parasites bugs and predators.  Visit the house rabbit society pages and see about care and if you will have the time to devote to her. 
http://www.rabbit.org/care/index.html


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> *Katlun* - I'm lucky that they are not big chewers! I had my house bunny-proofed (hide all the cords, block off corners, ...etc). Oh-Oh used to liked to taste pillows and sheet once in a while, I used to get sad when something new gets the signature bunny chew marks! Petunia is my problem child! She is a bit more into digging, the first 2 months with her was challenging - and areas of carpet destroyed! Until she learned that was not ok! Oh-Oh was already with me for 6 years - and he had never been caged. So I just had to be very patient to teach Petunia what is ok to chew/dig and what is not! Bunnies are smart and they can learn!


 
em- does petunia dig when she is annoyed? Luigi is doing this a lot lately when I do something he does not like such as picking him up or putting bows on his head


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> My poor little guy had gas last night! My bf gave him some Ovol, then realized he was out of pineapple juice so he got out of bed at 1am to find a store that would sell it! When he came back, he gave Evander the pineapple juice and discovered that the bunny had peed on the bed! Not sure why he did that, but he was feeling better almost right away after the pineapple juice. I can't wait to see him. I have to get him to the vet for a tooth trimming. I'm just a bit worried because he has to get the gas in order for them to trim his teeth properly. I hope it's not a big deal.


 

Poor baby must just have a sensitive stomach. Your b/f seems to be taking good care of Evander.   He should be ok with the gas. He could possibly be wobbly for a few hours afterwards so if you can leave him in the crate for a bit so he can rest.


----------



## caruava

Thank goodness you see Evander soon *jelly*!! You must miss him like crazy! Evander is very lucky to have your bf look after him so well.

I don't really know the medical jargon *IF *but I hope you're not feeling uncomfortable and you start getting better. Luigi sleeps on the toilet? That's so cute! And the moving away when you come into the bathroom, what can I say? He's a gentleman! Shadow loves sitting on a high/higher spot as well.

I am an absolute sucker for timber floors... My next place I want to go with a lighter colour. I just love timber. It's so easy to look after and it looks amazing.

Didn't realise your hubby was away from you. Is it hard being alone sometimes? I'm living alone and I'm okay. I mean I don't love it but I would love nothing more than to be married and living with someone. Don't get me wrong I'm not wanting to get married for the company. I just can't wait to spend the rest of my life with him.

For now Shadow will have to do. 

*em* Shadow is becoming a problem child I tell you what. Digging and scratching me when he wants something (100% of the time it's food).

Oh poor binky! Shadow doesn't lick furniture but he loves to lick my bf's jeans and his head when he's lying down and Shadow can get to it. It's odd and I have no idea why he does it. It's not cos the bf has anything tasty on his jeans (eeewww), he licks them even if they're straight out from the wash. Maybe Binky feels like he's grooming the furniture perhaps?


----------



## jellybebe

^Evander was licking a pillow yesterday non-stop. He also digs when annoyed and sleeps on the highest level of his condo or on a pile of pillows on the couch. I'm not sure why they like to be up so high - maybe they feel like they are at a vantage point or something? I love the way Luigi wakes up and hops off the toilet. That is so funny! 

IF I hope you're feeling better soon. Thyroid probs are very frustrating to deal with but the good news is that the medical treatments have come very far in the last while, so I'm sure you will be able to find something that works. When my mom's thyroid went crazy 25+ years ago, she had to have it radioactively "de-activated" and now it barely works at all, if at all. As a result it's very difficult for her to lose weight and she has some other metabolic issues like she has to watch her bone density (nothing too serious though). 

Oh how could I forget? I have a new baby niece! She was born yesterday, the first grand-daughter on our side of the family, second grandchild of that side, period.


----------



## katlun

em821 said:


> *Katlun* - I'm lucky that they are not big chewers! I had my house bunny-proofed (hide all the cords, block off corners, ...etc). Oh-Oh used to liked to taste pillows and sheet once in a while, I used to get sad when something new gets the signature bunny chew marks! Petunia is my problem child! She is a bit more into digging, the first 2 months with her was challenging - and areas of carpet destroyed! Until she learned that was not ok! Oh-Oh was already with me for 6 years - and he had never been caged. So I just had to be very patient to teach Petunia what is ok to chew/dig and what is not! Bunnies are smart and they can learn!


 

they are very smart! I tell him no and he stops doing whatever he shouldn't have been doing in the first place, and then when anyone opens the fridge he is right there, because he knows that is where the kale is, and he loves that smelly stuff!

I do close the doors to all the bedrooms to prevent him from chewing on the curtains, he seems to love my dd they have beads at the ends that he just loves

I also found out that my peace lily is his favorite plant, that had to be moved too

my dd keeps telling me that he was the best money I have ever spent on her because she just loves the bunny


----------



## jellybebe

katlun said:


> they are very smart! I tell him no and he stops doing whatever he shouldn't have been doing in the first place, and then when anyone opens the fridge he is right there, because he knows that is where the kale is, and he loves that smelly stuff!
> 
> I do close the doors to all the bedrooms to prevent him from chewing on the curtains, he seems to love my dd they have beads at the ends that he just loves
> 
> I also found out that my peace lily is his favorite plant, that had to be moved too
> 
> my dd keeps telling me that he was the best money I have ever spent on her because she just loves the bunny



That's cute. I agree that my bunny is the best money I ever spent. He is so sweet and loving yet so entertaining.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> not so good. I've semi-given up for now. I've heard I should fly out there in April and lock in a rent b/c rent goes up may- summer, but then I've also heard that i won't find a place that soon and should go in may/june. I'm confused!


 
^ *Bella*, have you asked others at the Tarzana hospital for advice on making the cross-country move and on finding an apartment? Have you looked at the website move.com? If you need to expand your geographical search, you may think about looking outside of LA County, to Santa Clarita area (north of Tarzana) and to Ventura County (west of Tarzana). These areas are much cheaper because they are a bit farther away from LA, but the commute is not that bad by LA standards (about 45 minutes on average). Good luck!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Oh how could I forget? I have a new baby niece! She was born yesterday, the first grand-daughter on our side of the family, second grandchild of that side, period.



aw congrats on your new baby niece *jelly*! my mom has been pressuring me and the bf for a grandchild!! LOL!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> em- does petunia dig when she is annoyed? Luigi is doing this a lot lately when I do something he does not like such as picking him up or *putting bows on his head*


 
Haha! I think Petunia would revenge in the worst way if I ever dare to put a bow on her head! She def digs when she's annoyed but sometimes for no reason that I know of! I'm ok as long as she does her digging inside her "cave" as my DH calls it. It's really just a corner in their room that I arranged to have a hidden / burrow feeling -  at least in my eyes! She's very territorial ush: when she is inside so I think she feels it's her nest!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Oh how could I forget? I have a new baby niece! She was born yesterday, the first grand-daughter on our side of the family, second grandchild of that side, period.


 
Congrats! Are you going to be able to meet her when you are back home? 



girlvintage said:


> aw congrats on your new baby niece *jelly*! my mom has been pressuring me and the bf for a grandchild!! LOL!


 
My family has been pressuring me too since before I was even married! Neither me nor my sister want kids, we get the "how wonderful kids are" kind of talk all the time!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Congrats! Are you going to be able to meet her when you are back home?
> 
> 
> 
> My family has been pressuring me too since before I was even married! Neither me nor my sister want kids, we get the "how wonderful kids are" kind of talk all the time!



No unfortunately my sister is in LA so I won't be able to meet my niece until I make a trip down there!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ when you come, you can visit me!!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> ^ *Bella*, have you asked others at the Tarzana hospital for advice on making the cross-country move and on finding an apartment? Have you looked at the website move.com? If you need to expand your geographical search, you may think about looking outside of LA County, to Santa Clarita area (north of Tarzana) and to Ventura County (west of Tarzana). These areas are much cheaper because they are a bit farther away from LA, but the commute is not that bad by LA standards (about 45 minutes on average). Good luck!



Thanks Pond!  I hadn't even heard of move.com.  I found a few places on there to check into, thanks!  Do you think I should fly out to view places in April or May (for a move in date of August 1)


----------



## pond23

^ I think it is a very good idea for you to fly to LA in April or May. April is just around the corner, so May may be more doable. But either month should be fine. You should see where you may be living and you should definitely lock in the prices before the upcoming summer hike. It's tough moving across the country to LA. When I moved here from Boston a couple of years ago, it was very stressful. I was very lucky in that I have a lot of family members and relatives who live in the area. But after the initial period of confusion and frenzy, everything will fall into place.


----------



## pond23

Congrats on your newborn niece *Jelly*! It must be so exciting for your family, especially since she is the first grandchild on that side!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond, when do you think prices will hike?


----------



## pond23

^ It will vary by area, since each neighborhood in the LA area can be vastly different. But on average, the demand for rental property in LA will go up by the end of June after schools let out. The rental prices don't necessarily always go up in every area, but there will be more people looking, so more competition among renters. Right now the rental market in LA is relatively weak.


----------



## jellybebe

Ok let's hope this works!

http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww236/jellybebe_2009/

Ugh will have to figure this out when I'm less tired. I worked at a family clinic tonight then went to the post office to pick up my parcel from my RAOK buddy! 

Thank you buddy, you spoiled me and Evander rotten! I got: awesome Lush "Snow Fairy" bath & shower gel (love the smell), an adorable set of body lotions & shower gels that smell like candy, 2 bath bombs and my fave, a cupcake-shaped ceramic trinket holder. (Forget exactly what they're called.) I will store jewelry and other trinkets in there. 

My little bun got: some gossip phone books to chew (so cool!), egg rolls, "toothbrushes" and a little toy. I think the little bunnies are mini mirrors but I haven't figured it out yet. 

Thank you so much buddy! I am going home day after tomorrow so I will bring my bunny his new treats!!!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> My family has been pressuring me too since before I was even married! Neither me nor my sister want kids, we get the "how wonderful kids are" kind of talk all the time!



oh yes, i know that talk too! and i always say for now she can be a proud grandma to a wonderful bunny!..


----------



## girlvintage

what great gifts jelly!!


----------



## pond23

What awesome gifts jelly! I love Lush bath products!


----------



## jellybebe

Can you all see the pics? I hope they worked. I have to figure out how to post them inline.


----------



## em821

Great pkg *Jelly*! I can see the pics when clicked on the link


----------



## bellapsyd

i need time to collect my thoughts, but I needed to post something.  Andy came over last night and officially ended things b/c I am moving, among other reasons.  I have never felt such intense overwhelming grief.  I feel like I am drowning and gasping for air.  I don't quite know what to do.

thanks for listening


----------



## jellybebe

^So sorry to hear this. We're here when you're ready to say more.


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> i need time to collect my thoughts, but I needed to post something. Andy came over last night and officially ended things b/c I am moving, among other reasons. I have never felt such intense overwhelming grief. I feel like I am drowning and gasping for air. I don't quite know what to do.
> 
> thanks for listening


 
Bella - I'm so sorry. I can feel your pain from your words, but please know that, like Jelly said, we are all here for you!


----------



## pond23

Bella, as em and jelly said, we are all here for you. I am so sorry for the pain that you are going through right now.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Ok let's hope this works!
> 
> http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww236/jellybebe_2009/
> 
> Ugh will have to figure this out when I'm less tired. I worked at a family clinic tonight then went to the post office to pick up my parcel from my RAOK buddy!
> 
> Thank you buddy, you spoiled me and Evander rotten! I got: awesome Lush "Snow Fairy" bath & shower gel (love the smell), an adorable set of body lotions & shower gels that smell like candy, 2 bath bombs and my fave, a cupcake-shaped ceramic trinket holder. (Forget exactly what they're called.) I will store jewelry and other trinkets in there.
> 
> My little bun got: some gossip phone books to chew (so cool!), egg rolls, "toothbrushes" and a little toy. I think the little bunnies are mini mirrors but I haven't figured it out yet.
> 
> Thank you so much buddy! I am going home day after tomorrow so I will bring my bunny his new treats!!!



I am SO glad it finally arrived!! I've been pestering the post office non sotp for the last few weeks trying to find out where it was! LOL sorry it took so long to arrive!!  It only took around a week last time!

Funny story about the Bunny Mirrors.. I ordered them online and completely misjudged the size.. I thought they were big like palm sized and would be cute to decorate with but nope they are tiny little things! LOL


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> i need time to collect my thoughts, but I needed to post something.  Andy came over last night and officially ended things b/c I am moving, among other reasons.  I have never felt such intense overwhelming grief.  I feel like I am drowning and gasping for air.  I don't quite know what to do.
> 
> thanks for listening


So sorry to hear that Bella! We're all here if you need to talk


----------



## omgblonde

Ugh my assignments are all in today/Monday! I'm snowed under with work right now! I've been sewing for 12 hours straight today!


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, you ended up with me again?!?! That's so funny! Thank you so much for the gifts, I am going to use the Snow Fairy today - so excited! The bunny mirrors are really cute. I'm not sure what I will use them for yet, but I know they will be cute in my apartment. 

I guess we can reveal who we had - IF I had you, in case you didn't guess it was me!


----------



## omgblonde

Oh woops forgot I didn't sign it! hahaha. Have you tried Snow Fairy before? I'm obsessed with it! It's a Christmas exclusive and I buy like 5 big bottles at a time! Hope you like it too!


----------



## jellybebe

^No I only started buying Lush stuff recently. I have only tried a couple of their bath crumbly things (bath/bubble bars?) and the chocolatey massage bar. I'm so excited to try Snow Fairy but I'm trying to get most of my packing done first! Does it leave sparkles on your skin?


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> i need time to collect my thoughts, but I needed to post something.  Andy came over last night and officially ended things b/c I am moving, among other reasons.  I have never felt such intense overwhelming grief.  I feel like I am drowning and gasping for air.  I don't quite know what to do.
> 
> thanks for listening



oh *bella*, i'm terribly sorry to hear that... just try to keep thinking positive and always remember: at this time you are the most important person  in your world right now. its time to take care of yourself and not think of anyone else. spoil yourself. make yourself feel extra special. be selfish if you have to. this is your life and your chance to follow your dreams, dont let anyone tell you otherwise..


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Ugh my assignments are all in today/Monday! I'm snowed under with work right now! I've been sewing for 12 hours straight today!



*omg *- i would love to see some of your designs when you're done!


----------



## pond23

Me too *omgblonde*! I would love to see your designs too. I'm always in awe of people who have design talent!


----------



## caruava

^Agree! Would love to see some of your stuff!

*Jelly* great gifts!

*Bella*... I don't know what to say. I guess cos I know that no matter what I said, it wouldn't make you feel better.

I know what it feels like to be gasping for air... To know how it feels when your chest is so tight, as if something is pressing on it so hard till it hurts. I'm so sorry sweetie, I wish you didn't have to go through this.

I cannot imagine how you must be feeling now. I know it must be hard but please try and eat well.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> ^Agree! Would love to see some of your stuff!
> 
> *Jelly* great gifts!
> 
> *Bella*... I don't know what to say. I guess cos I know that no matter what I said, it wouldn't make you feel better.
> 
> I know what it feels like to be gasping for air... To know how it feels when your chest is so tight, as if something is pressing on it so hard till it hurts. I'm so sorry sweetie, I wish you didn't have to go through this.
> 
> I cannot imagine how you must be feeling now. I know it must be hard but please try and eat well.




Yes or at least force yourself to eat a bit a few times a day. This is so sad, but I'm happy that you will be starting a new life and are still following your dreams. I am sure things will work out for the best. It may not seem like it right now, but they will.

Going home today so might be MIA for the rest of the day!


----------



## caruava

^YAY!!! Evander gets to see mummy!

But yes *bella* I cannot stress anything more than trying to eat well. I once lost 6 kilos (about 13 lbs) in 7 days... Was not healthy at all. (Then after it I put the 7 back on and another 7!)

Went shopping yesterday after work... Picked up a few things from work. Amongst it got a lovely cherry red trench coat. Can't wait to wear it!

Then I went into Chanel... Urgh! Seeing all those beautiful bags that I couldn't afford to buy was killing me. But I did get something, not a bag but a chained CC belt. So that made me feel better.


----------



## pond23

^ Are you going to post a pic of the Chanel belt *kav*? I would love to see it.  I haven't forgotten your request. I will post some pics of Chanel accessories soon.


----------



## em821

*Kav, Pond* - I would love to see your pics! Please post and enable me to get my Chanel!

*Bella* - Please DO take care of yourself! Nothing anyone can say will make you feel any difference, but we all care for you! Drop us a line when you can!
...........................................................................................

I know about the quick wt lost! I lost 15 lbs followed my mom's death within a week ... I wasn't eating a bit of food at all! Don't do this! It ruined my body!


----------



## bellapsyd

hey guys, I'm still alive- thanks for caring 

Trying to eat- no appetite, but I had a piece of pizza for dinner at least.  It's his bday on the 15th (today)- should I call, would it be rude if I didn't? I don't know the etiquite (spelling error, sorry)


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys, I'm still alive- thanks for caring
> 
> Trying to eat- no appetite, but I had a piece of pizza for dinner at least.  It's his bday on the 15th (today)- should I call, would it be rude if I didn't? I don't know the etiquite (spelling error, sorry)



wow thats a tough one.. i honestly wouldn't call a guy up specially if he breaks up with me, but i guess bdays are different??

i guess it would depend on the breakup..  if you broke up in good terms, meaning it was amicable, then it would be good to call and greet him.. but if it was a bad break up then i would totally avoid him.. 

if you do decide to call him don't let him excuse himself first, make it short and formal.. end the conversation first and put down the phone before him, although its very shallow it'll make you feel alot better in a way..


----------



## jellybebe

I wouldn't call him. It's too soon and talking to him will just open up all those wounds.


----------



## pond23

The timing is not right. The breakup just happened, and he initiated it. So I personally wouldn't call him Bella. Right now you should just focus on yourself. Take good care of yourself should be your number one priority.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Thank goodness you see Evander soon *jelly*!! You must miss him like crazy! Evander is very lucky to have your bf look after him so well.
> 
> I don't really know the medical jargon *IF *but I hope you're not feeling uncomfortable and you start getting better. Luigi sleeps on the toilet? That's so cute! And the moving away when you come into the bathroom, what can I say? He's a gentleman! Shadow loves sitting on a high/higher spot as well.
> 
> I am an absolute sucker for timber floors... My next place I want to go with a lighter colour. I just love timber. It's so easy to look after and it looks amazing.
> 
> Didn't realise your hubby was away from you. Is it hard being alone sometimes? I'm living alone and I'm okay. I mean I don't love it but I would love nothing more than to be married and living with someone. Don't get me wrong I'm not wanting to get married for the company. I just can't wait to spend the rest of my life with him.
> 
> For now Shadow will have to do.
> 
> *em* Shadow is becoming a problem child I tell you what. Digging and scratching me when he wants something (100% of the time it's food).
> 
> Oh poor binky! Shadow doesn't lick furniture but he loves to lick my bf's jeans and his head when he's lying down and Shadow can get to it. It's odd and I have no idea why he does it. It's not cos the bf has anything tasty on his jeans (eeewww), he licks them even if they're straight out from the wash. Maybe Binky feels like he's grooming the furniture perhaps?


 

It is hard being alone.  I miss having someone to go out with.  Most of my friends have moved away and it does get lonely.  The wonderful thing about marriage is you always have company and someone to talk to and support you in what you are doing ( under normal circumstances).


----------



## ItalianFashion

IF I hope you're feeling better soon. Thyroid probs are very frustrating to deal with but the good news is that the medical treatments have come very far in the last while, so I'm sure you will be able to find something that works. When my mom's thyroid went crazy 25+ years ago, she had to have it radioactively "de-activated" and now it barely works at all, if at all. As a result it's very difficult for her to lose weight and she has some other metabolic issues like she has to watch her bone density (nothing too serious though). 


I think it may be my allergies triggering this.  I will talk to her about it when I go for an appoinment.   I just wish it would do what it is going to do instead of going back and forth .  If it did I could get the radioactive treatment or just have a normal thyroid.  If it is the allergies I may be able to work or allergy treatment to stop the flare-ups.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly - Such cute gifts ! The bunny mirrors are nice I want some    I was thinking it was you that had me.  You did a good job and I am loving that lotion.  It smells so yummy.  I am glad you get to go home and see Evander!  Lots of bunny kisses for you. 

Bella- I am so sorry that he did that .  I know you must be devastated and stressed.  I wish I could make the pain go away for you and of course the only thing that helps is time.  Just take it day by day and try to take some time for yourself.  Take a bubblebath, cuddle with your babies and get lots or rest.  Make yourself eat something because the stress and not eating will wear on your immune system and may give you a cold. I would not call him because it is going to hurt even more if you talk anytime soon.  He may come around after a while but if not then look forward to meeting someone who will be by your side no matter what happens.  It may seem like he is the only one but there are many people out there for each of us.  It will take a while but you will be ok just spend a few days crying to get it out of your system and then try to occupy  your time with things that make you feel good.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> wow thats a tough one.. i honestly wouldn't call a guy up specially if he breaks up with me, but i guess bdays are different??
> 
> i guess it would depend on the breakup.. if you broke up in good terms, meaning it was amicable, then it would be good to call and greet him.. but if it was a bad break up then i would totally avoid him..
> 
> if you do decide to call him don't let him excuse himself first, make it short and formal.. end the conversation first and put down the phone before him, although its very shallow it'll make you feel alot better in a way..


 

GV is that Binky's tounge or food lol.  So Cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

well i texted him to say happy birthday and he replied with "thanks" and I left it at that.  Maybe the fact that I will be more successful in life scared him.  He was very traditional and I....well I am very very untraditional in many ways.  My girl friends have been great this weekend. It will just be very hard to go to work all week and help other people feel good about their relationships.  I know that sounds selfish, but it's the truth right now. I don't want to hear anyone else's problems!

Bunny news:  This is about a week late, but so much has happened these last few days, I haven't posted.  Sarafina has pasturella and portobella (or is that a mushroom?).  She has always sneezed- they told me she just had allergies, but her sneezing got worse recently, so I took her in.  I am giving her an antibiotic now, an allergy med, and echanacea and goldenbleu herbal supplement (per vets orders).  I was also advised to get Chester tested. He has a tiny drip on his nose, the titers haven't come back yet (should know tomorrow).  His chem profile looked ok, but his liver enzymes were slightly off.  The vet said it could be b/c he is getting older (5.5 yrs now) and his liver isn't processing things as well- that really freaked me out- is my baby old now?  I will not be able to handle it if something happened to him when I move!  I've been buying everything I can think of to create a bunny first aide kit to bring with me!  Anyways, I am picking up some herbal supplement for him tomorrow as well for the liver enzymes.  It worked for Lexi when hers were up, so hopefully this regulates Chester and everything is good.  Seems like my babies have picked up on my stress!  

I'm glad Andy gave me Bella- I at least have her now, but I feel sad that she will never see him again, do you think she will miss him and wonder if he abandoned her? That would break my heart. Who knows how many homes she had before. He asked if I was bringing her with me to Cal and I said yes...but I may leave her here with my parents, she seems to have bonded to my dad.

I asked Andy never to contact me ever again- I know he will respect that.  I also told him this was it- I will never be with him again- so I know it really is over.  I go back and forth with regret for saying those 2 things, but I think it may be for the best.

Bella won't really eat her greens or hay very well.  She always used to at Andys!  I wonder if she is sad and protesting or if she is just waiting for her pumpkin and critical care mix she gets everyday.  She LOVES that mix.  The vet wants her on it b/c of her weight loss.  She has lost weight again, but the vet isn't concerned...it's not much, but it freaks me out since we don't know why she lost weight the first time!  I am so afraid to have her spayed, yet I want to!  I am terrified she won't wake up from the anesthesia if I do.

Raffie had a minor bought with GI this morning. He is all recovered now- but it scared us.

so many bunny things going on!  I'm so worried about them all


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> ^ Are you going to post a pic of the Chanel belt *kav*? I would love to see it.  I haven't forgotten your request. I will post some pics of Chanel accessories soon.



Here you go *pond*, and *em*! And everyone else...


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> It is hard being alone.  I miss having someone to go out with.  Most of my friends have moved away and it does get lonely.  The wonderful thing about marriage is you always have company and someone to talk to and support you in what you are doing ( under normal circumstances).



When do you get to see your hubby again?


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> well i texted him to say happy birthday and he replied with "thanks" and I left it at that.  Maybe the fact that I will be more successful in life scared him.  He was very traditional and I....well I am very very untraditional in many ways.  My girl friends have been great this weekend. It will just be very hard to go to work all week and help other people feel good about their relationships.  I know that sounds selfish, but it's the truth right now. I don't want to hear anyone else's problems!
> 
> Bunny news:  This is about a week late, but so much has happened these last few days, I haven't posted.  Sarafina has pasturella and portobella (or is that a mushroom?).  She has always sneezed- they told me she just had allergies, but her sneezing got worse recently, so I took her in.  I am giving her an antibiotic now, an allergy med, and echanacea and goldenbleu herbal supplement (per vets orders).  I was also advised to get Chester tested. He has a tiny drip on his nose, the titers haven't come back yet (should know tomorrow).  His chem profile looked ok, but his liver enzymes were slightly off.  The vet said it could be b/c he is getting older (5.5 yrs now) and his liver isn't processing things as well- that really freaked me out- is my baby old now?  I will not be able to handle it if something happened to him when I move!  I've been buying everything I can think of to create a bunny first aide kit to bring with me!  Anyways, I am picking up some herbal supplement for him tomorrow as well for the liver enzymes.  It worked for Lexi when hers were up, so hopefully this regulates Chester and everything is good.  Seems like my babies have picked up on my stress!
> 
> I'm glad Andy gave me Bella- I at least have her now, but I feel sad that she will never see him again, do you think she will miss him and wonder if he abandoned her? That would break my heart. Who knows how many homes she had before. He asked if I was bringing her with me to Cal and I said yes...but I may leave her here with my parents, she seems to have bonded to my dad.
> 
> I asked Andy never to contact me ever again- I know he will respect that.  I also told him this was it- I will never be with him again- so I know it really is over.  I go back and forth with regret for saying those 2 things, but I think it may be for the best.
> 
> Bella won't really eat her greens or hay very well.  She always used to at Andys!  I wonder if she is sad and protesting or if she is just waiting for her pumpkin and critical care mix she gets everyday.  She LOVES that mix.  The vet wants her on it b/c of her weight loss.  She has lost weight again, but the vet isn't concerned...it's not much, but it freaks me out since we don't know why she lost weight the first time!  I am so afraid to have her spayed, yet I want to!  I am terrified she won't wake up from the anesthesia if I do.
> 
> Raffie had a minor bought with GI this morning. He is all recovered now- but it scared us.
> 
> so many bunny things going on!  I'm so worried about them all



I'm so sorry to hear that *bella*... I understand with the bunny. I was so sad for days thinking of how sad Shadow and the little one would have been when I seperated them. But when I realised how quickly the little one bonded to us and Shadow that she would easily bond to her new owner and 'boyfriend'.

That was the only thing that made me feel better.

Hope the other buns are fine... It was good that you just messaged him. It would have been harder for you otherwise. Anyway going to run now and get Shadow some Oxbow, store closes in 15 min!


----------



## jellybebe

I can't believe how much weight Evander has lost. He's so skinny now, I can feel all his bones, it seems! He was too chubby before but my bf has been pretty strict about what he feeds him so he's lost a lot of weight and has also become a lot more active as a result but he still begs constantly for food! He's always hungry. He's also even more cuddly now than he was before. 

Bella I hope that your bunnies get better soon! It never rains but it pours, it seems. Sending you good vibes! 

Kav, the belt is very cute. Did they have lots of cute new stuff at Chanel? I want to go there sometime this week. There's a rumour that the pink degrade reissue isn't coming to Canada at all. At any rate I haven't gotten a call although people in the US have gotten theirs. In a way it's sort of a relief, it would come to over $4000 CAD with tax! That's a lot of money!

I went to the local House Rabbit branch today to get some more hay and Oxbow pellets. There was an adorable little girl who was almost identical to Evander and another super-cute friendly gray ND. I really wanted them both.


----------



## pond23

I love your Chanel belt *kav*! I love how you can also wear this as a long necklace!

*Bella*, I think you hit the nail on the head when you said that Andy may feel threatened by your career and by your success. That is probably the bigger issue than the cross-country move. I agree with IF; I don't think that there is one perfect person for us out there. I don't think that there is one singular love of our life. So focus on you and your bunnies. You should be very proud of all of your accomplishments.


----------



## caruava

pond23 said:


> I love your Chanel belt *kav*! I love how you can also wear this as a long necklace!
> 
> *Bella*, I think you hit the nail on the head when you said that Andy may feel threatened by your career and by your success. That is probably the bigger issue than the cross-country move. I agree with IF; I don't think that there is one perfect person for us out there. I don't think that there is one singular love of our life. So focus on you and your bunnies. You should be very proud of all of your accomplishments.



I totally agree as well. There is not just 1 person for each person. Trust me *bella* I would not be able to do even half the things that you have done. I wouldn't have the guts to move somewhere new on my own. You should be so proud of yourself. I am sure your parents are. 

It's good to hear that you've been spending time with your girlfriends as well.

Thanks *pond*! Yes I love the belt, no one has ever shown me them before. When I saw it I knew I had to have it. I really liked a few others but they had chanel spelt out on them and I'm not a fan of spelt out brands on items. The CC logo is famous but it's different to C-H-A-N-E-L on a belt. If you get what I mean.

Yes the SA told me that some people buy it to wear as a necklace. It is such a lovely belt though! And much cheaper than the leather ones as well!


----------



## pond23

^ LOL! Yeah, I don't like brand names spelled out on bags or on other accessories either *kav*. No matter how cute the item is, I don't like C-H-A-N-E-L spelled out on it. It's too loud for me. You made a great choice!


----------



## caruava

Thanks *jelly*! I wouldn't know to be honest. I don't go to the boutique enough to know if they have new things in. As I said it really tortures me seeing all the bags that I can't buy!

I guess it would be a blessing if you don't get the degrade reissue. The prices are getting out of hand. For example... I paid about AUD 2656 for my caviar jumbo in December 2006. That was 2 and a bit years ago. Now 2 and a bit years later it costs about AUD 4400!!

Good to hear that Evander is not as chubby. I always find it hard to distinguish between being hungry and being a pig. Shadow is CONSTANTLY begging for food. 

I went to the pet store and guess what I found *IF*? Papaya drops! THey were expensive though... $27. I will try them out on Shadow and tell you if he likes them.

(Who am I kidding, that pig will eat anything ... He even tried to snatch a french fry from me the other night!  I managed to get it back off him immediately though.)


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> GV is that Binky's tounge or food lol.  So Cute!



thats his tongue!! he was grooming himself and looked up just as i took the shot! i couldn't stop laughing at the length of that tongue!! LOL!


----------



## caruava

LOL I just noticed that! What a cute tongue!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> well i texted him to say happy birthday and he replied with "thanks" and I left it at that. Maybe the fact that I will be more successful in life scared him. He was very traditional and I....well I am very very untraditional in many ways. My girl friends have been great this weekend. It will just be very hard to go to work all week and help other people feel good about their relationships. I know that sounds selfish, but it's the truth right now. I don't want to hear anyone else's problems!


 
I agree that your success might be threaten to him. Take time to heal and you'll meet the one for you when time is right! 



bellapsyd said:


> Bunny news: This is about a week late, but so much has happened these last few days, I haven't posted. Sarafina has pasturella and portobella (or is that a mushroom?). She has always sneezed- they told me she just had allergies, but her sneezing got worse recently, so I took her in. I am giving her an antibiotic now, an allergy med, and echanacea and goldenbleu herbal supplement (per vets orders). I was also advised to get Chester tested. He has a tiny drip on his nose, the titers haven't come back yet (should know tomorrow). His chem profile looked ok, but his liver enzymes were slightly off. The vet said it could be b/c he is getting older (5.5 yrs now) and his liver isn't processing things as well- that really freaked me out- is my baby old now? I will not be able to handle it if something happened to him when I move! I've been buying everything I can think of to create a bunny first aide kit to bring with me! Anyways, I am picking up some herbal supplement for him tomorrow as well for the liver enzymes. It worked for Lexi when hers were up, so hopefully this regulates Chester and everything is good. Seems like my babies have picked up on my stress!


 
I won't be too stressed about this - 99% of rabbits carries pasturella, and sneezing is a common symptom that comes and goes. Giving antibiotic is only necessary when the sneezing gets severe (don't over use antibiotic). Pasturella is not harmful to healthy rabbits. Since you have multip rabbits in the house it's likely that they all have pasturella. 

Chester is not old! Oh-Oh will be 9 years old in a few months still jumps on furnitures and people! Fume from hardwood shaving can cause elevated liver enzymes, but I think you mentioned that you use one of the recycled paper for their tray? I'm not sure what other causes are there, sorry, no help on this one. 



bellapsyd said:


> Bella *won't really eat her greens or hay very well*. She always used to at Andys! I wonder if she is sad and protesting or if she is just waiting for her pumpkin and critical care mix she gets everyday. She LOVES that mix. The vet wants her on it b/c of her weight loss. She has lost weight again, but the vet isn't concerned...it's not much, but it freaks me out since we don't know why she lost weight the first time! I am so afraid to have her spayed, yet I want to! *I am terrified she won't wake up from the anesthesia if I do.*
> 
> Raffie had a minor bought with GI this morning. He is all recovered now- but it scared us.


 
If Bella is drinking pleanty of water, I think it's ok. Since there are pleanty of fiber in critical care (= what hay would supply).

Let your vet decide if she's ok to be spayed, I think only under the right conditions (based on her physical, blood work...etc) will your vet agree to spay her. Hope all your bunnies feel better soon!


----------



## em821

Kav - Love the chanel belt! I think Shadow will like the new papaya tablets! The new oxbow formula smelled different from the original, at first Oh-Oh and Petunia were weird about it but now they love it! 

The first time giving them the new tables, Oh-Oh took the table into his mouth not expecting anything different! Then there's this startled look on his face, eyes opened wide while chewing very slowly and just stared at me! I felt so horrible! Petunia is also a little pig, but after she violently grabed the tablet with her teeth, she droped it on the floor, looked at me, then decided it's not that bad after all! Their facial expression were so funny to watch!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander was absolutely adorable this morning. I woke up really early this morning (still on Eastern time!) and a second after I woke up, he jumped onto the bed and headed straight for my face. He snuggled into the space between my face and my shoulder and kissed me! It was so cute. He did the same thing a little while later on my other side. He's so loving! He's also a huge pig and will eat just about anything other than his papaya tablets now for some reason.


----------



## em821

^ Aw! So cute! Try ground up the papaya tablet and mix the powder with his pellet!


----------



## lunette

Hello again,

I'm feeling bad  because my participation here is so sporadic, I'm really sorry.  These stupid "busy" things just get in the way of doing stuff like this sometimes....  anyway, the tongue thing, my daughter always loooooves to see their tongues, she just thinks it's the cutest thing ever!

Second, kav, what' behind the prices increasing like that?  Is it an exchange rate thing?  That's almost 100% in two years, crazy!

Third, I finally did build my bunny condo, yeah!  I found the cubes at a thrift store, two-three sets for 9.99, so took the other ones back to Target.  It took about three times as long as planned...  don't they all?  lol!  anyway, it's three stories high, i didn't put ramps, but shelves halfway between the levels for them to climb on.  Don't know how well this will work, because when I left they were just stuck on the bottom level.  hoping they'll have explored a little by the time i get back.  May have to do some ramps, they just took up so much space lengthwise.

jellyb, i haven't kept up with how your bun is, but assuming th papaya is for digestion, maybe preventing hairball/ blockage?  We did pineapple and pineapple juice before, the juice was the best, they loved it.  anyway, the food idea seems good, too.  well, it's good to be back, oh, and one last little bit, i'm so pleased i've got a sh+* eating grin on my face- I bought an authentic black leather Prada bowling type bag yesterday for 10.00.  Seriously happy!


----------



## jellybebe

So happy right now, I got the Zara Balmain sandals! I was afraid they would be sold out or pulled off the shelves for copyright infringement, but there they were! Love them!

Also, against all odds, I *might* be getting my pink degrade reissue sometime this week, maybe even tomorrow! I went to Chanel today and tried on the black GST but didn't absolutely fall in love, so I inquired about the reissue (never got the call from the other boutique). I was told they are getting in a new shipment possibly tomorrow, and that the SA would call me! I went to another boutique and actually got to see the smaller size IRL, but it was on hold for someone else. The pink is TDF. It's a baby pink like pink roses, my fave colour ever. Now I'm just trying to decide which size to get.


----------



## lunette

jellybebe said:


> I went to the local House Rabbit branch today to get some more hay and Oxbow pellets. There was an adorable little girl who was almost identical to Evander and another super-cute friendly gray ND. I really wanted them both.




This is funny, your "wish list" in your signature was right under this- made me think we should have bunny "wish lists"!


----------



## lunette

jellybebe said:


> So happy right now, I got the Zara Balmain sandals! I was afraid they would be sold out or pulled off the shelves for copyright infringement, but there they were! Love them!




I can see why!  what color are they?  Very Arabian Nights feeling to me...

and Bella, i know this is sooooo cliche, but you really probably will look back and see this as a good thing.  You're growing so far and fast, and you deserve a true partner to accompany you  on your journey and enrich your life with his own.  Seriously.  I'm so sorry for the sadness you're going through, now , though, glad you have good girl friends there.  And you still have that Chanel watch, right, that was you?


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *pond*, and *em*! And everyone else...



i just saw the gorgeous new belt *kav*!! i bet it would also look cute as a necklace for your back with a spine-revealing black cocktail dress ala nicole kidman, but more punk-rock casual..


----------



## jellybebe

lunette said:


> I can see why!  what color are they?  Very Arabian Nights feeling to me...
> 
> and Bella, i know this is sooooo cliche, but you really probably will look back and see this as a good thing.  You're growing so far and fast, and you deserve a true partner to accompany you  on your journey and enrich your life with his own.  Seriously.  I'm so sorry for the sadness you're going through, now , though, glad you have good girl friends there.  And you still have that Chanel watch, right, that was you?



They are black w/ silver grommets/studs and big rhinestones. Love them! I am wearing them around the house right now with thin black trouser socks and they look hot.


----------



## bellapsyd

hey guys!  I'm actually doing surprisingly well!  which is very odd. i think i am just angry now.

thanks so much for helping and listening.

lunette- i DO have the white j12!

em- i think the antibiotic was prescribed b/c her sneezing has become loud and frequent.  thanks for reassuring me about chester's age.  still waiting on his titers.  you are right, i do use yesterday's news for litter....wonder what could be causing his liver enzymes to elevate?

jelly- oddly enough, i thought chester was losing a ton of weight....but he has steadily gained over the last year! i was shocked when the vet told me!  hope u  get your chanel!

kav- so sexy!  the belt and the red!!!!

IF- missed u!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys!  I'm actually doing surprisingly well!  which is very odd. i think i am just angry now.
> 
> thanks so much for helping and listening.
> 
> lunette- i DO have the white j12!
> 
> em- i think the antibiotic was prescribed b/c her sneezing has become loud and frequent.  thanks for reassuring me about chester's age.  still waiting on his titers.  you are right, i do use yesterday's news for litter....wonder what could be causing his liver enzymes to elevate?
> 
> jelly- oddly enough, i thought chester was losing a ton of weight....but he has steadily gained over the last year! i was shocked when the vet told me!  hope u  get your chanel!
> 
> kav- so sexy!  the belt and the red!!!!
> 
> IF- missed u!



Good! I'm glad to hear that you're doing well. I think you have the right to be angry... it wasn't your fault! You wanted the relationship to work and he didn't. I think that you are so right about it being about him feeling threatened by your success. You deserve someone who supports you and wants you to succeed, not someone who will hold you back or subconsciously sabotage you. I'm glad that you have so much going on, this move will be nothing but positive for you, I'm sure!


----------



## omgblonde

Just popping in to say hi!!

I've been snowed under with college work, but thankfully I handed the majority of it in this morning! It's 3.25am right now though & I have a 2000 word essay due in by 3pm tomorrow & I only have about 600 words done so far... aaaargh! I'm hoping to get done by about 8am so I can nap!! LOL lots of caffine for me tonight!!

I'll catch up with all the posts later  (hot belt Kav!!! love it)


----------



## jellybebe

^Good luck with the paper! I have one to write as well, and an application to do. I also have so much studying to do, but that is nothing out of the ordinary. 

I'm hoping to get the call from Chanel today! Still unsure of which size to get, but I can't help but be attracted to bigger bags. I think it's the price that is making me unsure!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys!  I'm actually doing surprisingly well!  which is very odd. i think i am just angry now.
> 
> IF- missed u!



bella,

i'm a therapist, too, marriage/ family,  and remember, those stages of grief?  If memory serves me correctly anger is the second one, ?  You're on your way!


----------



## bellapsyd

^excellent!  

I'm making my list of requirements for my next man (he's got a lot to prove!)

*still waiting on Chester's titers!


----------



## omgblonde

^ 1. must love bunnies!!


----------



## bellapsyd

yes. that actually IS my number one!  Along with ambition and higher degree of education


----------



## pond23

^ 2. Must not feel threatened or emasculated by intelligent, successful women.


----------



## jellybebe

^3. Must understand shopping and spending money on bunny wellness! 

Btw they might not love bunnies right off the bat, but men can be taught to love bunnies!  That's the important part - how accepting he is of how much you love bunnies and whether he respects that or not. Also, many people don't understand how awesome bunnies are because they have little experience with them. My bf didn't understand why I liked bunnies so much in the beginning but now he's as obsessed with them as I am. 

I took Evander to the vet yesterday for a tooth check/check-up. I thought his teeth needed to be trimmed and that he might have to be given gas for the back teeth, but the vet (who's prob the best in the province for small animals) checked him and said his teeth are great! It must be all the hay he's started devouring. I must admit that he didn't eat a lot of hay the first year or two of his life (I bought it but he only ate it every few days), but after I discovered the hay that the HRS sells, I've had no trouble getting him to eat it. He really likes it and ever since I started putting it in his litterbox, he's been eating tons of it. However, I still get thrilled every time I see him eating hay because the two bunnies I had before him never ate hay (and probably had health probs because of it, I'm sure). 

Also, he lost a 1/4 pound! Hilarious! He now weighs 1.37 kilos, which is 3 lbs! The vet also checked his eyes, ears, heart/lungs and fur (all good), and the assistant trimmed his nails for free! It is always such a struggle for us to do it so we don't do it as often as we should (probably every 3-4 mos) but the assistant did it single-handedly! She also gave us tips on how to do it together. She said to support his bum with the palm of one hand, while grasping the hind legs between the fingers of the same hand to prevent kicking. The fingers should make a scissor-like shape to hold the legs firmly. Then she did the same with his tummy and his front paws. When she did it single-handedly though, she grabbed him firmly under one arm and used the other hand to grab his "fingers" and cut the nails. She said not to cut too much because the quick is longer than it looks and it apparently bleeds profusely. Ouch!

Looks like I'm not getting the pink Chanel after all. The universe isn't working with me. Oh well. Like I said before, I save $4K.


----------



## jellybebe

lunette said:


> bella,
> 
> i'm a therapist, too, marriage/ family,  and remember, those stages of grief?  If memory serves me correctly anger is the second one, ?  You're on your way!



Cool. I did my degree in Counselling and specialized in Addictions, but I don't work in that field now. I actually took a whole course on grief & loss and there has been research to show that Kubler-Ross' theory is somewhat inaccurate because people can go back & forth through the stages even when they have "worked through" a stage and "Acceptance" isn't fully accurate either, but I digress... the point is that Bella is going through normal stuff and it's all good!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok, setback for me.  I haven't cried since the day we broke up.  I was just doing laundry and came across a whole bunch of his clothes- including his favorite pants.  That shocked me....and I got upset!   Do I give them back or store all the clothes?

chester's titers came back.  he does have exposure to pasturella (higher than the normal number), but since he shows no signs, we will retest in 2 weeks and see if the numbers went up.  If not, then no meds for him- yay!

LOL jelly- i'm having the same problems with getting Bella to eat hay now!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Cool. I did my degree in Counselling and specialized in Addictions, but I don't work in that field now. I actually took a whole course on grief & loss and there has been research to show that Kubler-Ross' theory is somewhat inaccurate because people can go back & forth through the stages even when they have "worked through" a stage and "Acceptance" isn't fully accurate either, but I digress... the point is that Bella is going through normal stuff and it's all good!



i know this, too- but I am viewing it as linear for now...I want to think I am not going to collapse and lose it, and somehow I have moved on to anger and acceptance  LOL

anyone watch Chelsea Lately on E! ?  I just bought her books, I need something light and funny to read!


----------



## pond23

^ I watch Chelsea Lately all the time! She is hilarious and has the balls to say things others don't dare to!


----------



## jellybebe

^? Never heard of her, I hate to admit. I watch about 3 shows when I'm at home: Two and a half Men, The Office and True Blood (re-watching all the episodes from the first season for now).

Hm the clothes are tricky. I don't think I would want them around as a reminder. I would drop them off when he's not home.

Is there a farm anywhere that you can buy bales of timothy hay? Lots of bunnies apparently only eat this stuff and not the store-bought variety.


----------



## sab_angel

photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2122/63/89/513248207/n513248207_1311861_7767.jpg


----------



## sab_angel

can someone tell me how to allow my pics to show up ?


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^? Never heard of her, I hate to admit. I watch about 3 shows when I'm at home: Two and a half Men, The Office and True Blood (re-watching all the episodes from the first season for now).
> 
> Hm the clothes are tricky. I don't think I would want them around as a reminder. I would drop them off when he's not home.
> 
> Is there a farm anywhere that you can buy bales of timothy hay? Lots of bunnies apparently only eat this stuff and not the store-bought variety.




we do actually order from a farm!  she's just difficult!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^? Never heard of her, I hate to admit. I watch about 3 shows when I'm at home: Two and a half Men, The Office and True Blood (re-watching all the episodes from the first season for now).


 
^ Jelly, Chelsea Handler is an American comedienne. She has her own nightly show on cable called "Chelsea Lately" (on the E! channel) during which she skewers celebs and often says outrageous stuff. She's hilarious!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok, my first attempt at using the video on my camera.  (please excuse the zooming and shakiness- there is a cute shot at the end!)  Bella eating her critical care!



ok I give up, how do I get the video to show? here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTGYGkAUM


----------



## bellapsyd




----------



## pond23

^ That is great that cutie Bella loves eating her Critical Care! I have always had such a hard time getting any of my bunnies to eat this. They always spit it out or run away from it.


----------



## em821

The video is not showing up for me! That's great Bella enjoys it! Make it so much easier!!! 

Mine dont like critical care at all! They also try to escape and spit it out so it end up all over their neck!


----------



## jellybebe

^Same here. He twists his head away. It smells pretty awful, I must admit.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *pond*, and *em*! And everyone else...


 

Kav this coat is gorgeous. I love the belt also! My SA said the same thing about wearing the belt as a necklace.  I have been tempted but they are so expensive.  I get to see hubby whenever he signs a contract and he clears the base so probably 2-3 months I am guessing.  I hope sooner .  Its driving me crazy here with my aunt. So did you find the oxbow new formula or the old?  If they have the new out I need to go check our local rescue center to see if they have them.  I bet I called 50 places when I was trying to find some lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ok, my first attempt at using the video on my camera. (please excuse the zooming and shakiness- there is a cute shot at the end!) Bella eating her critical care!
> 
> 
> 
> ok I give up, how do I get the video to show? here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTGYGkAUM


 

Oh she is so cute !  I had written a post about pasturella in reply to your post and how all rabbits have it but its not here   She should be ok . The pasturella usually will affect them if their immunity goes down , like in times of stress etc..  She seems to lover her critical care!  I love to watch bunnies eat.  They have such cute little tounges.   I used to feed my pig with tooth problems the critical care all the time.  I also blended pellets water and veggies and he loved that.  Hopefully Chester will be ok.  Maybe he can take some vitamins to boost his immunity??   

I would just hold on to his clothes for the moment until you are ok and ready to give them back.  This is what I have done in the past and it works better.  You may get sad if you have any contact.  Anger is a good thing it took me a while to get to that stage but it was a relief from the sadness .  I do hope you are resting and eating ok.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^3. Must understand shopping and spending money on bunny wellness!
> 
> Btw they might not love bunnies right off the bat, but men can be taught to love bunnies! That's the important part - how accepting he is of how much you love bunnies and whether he respects that or not. Also, many people don't understand how awesome bunnies are because they have little experience with them. My bf didn't understand why I liked bunnies so much in the beginning but now he's as obsessed with them as I am.
> 
> I took Evander to the vet yesterday for a tooth check/check-up. I thought his teeth needed to be trimmed and that he might have to be given gas for the back teeth, but the vet (who's prob the best in the province for small animals) checked him and said his teeth are great! It must be all the hay he's started devouring. I must admit that he didn't eat a lot of hay the first year or two of his life (I bought it but he only ate it every few days), but after I discovered the hay that the HRS sells, I've had no trouble getting him to eat it. He really likes it and ever since I started putting it in his litterbox, he's been eating tons of it. However, I still get thrilled every time I see him eating hay because the two bunnies I had before him never ate hay (and probably had health probs because of it, I'm sure).
> 
> Also, he lost a 1/4 pound! Hilarious! He now weighs 1.37 kilos, which is 3 lbs! The vet also checked his eyes, ears, heart/lungs and fur (all good), and the assistant trimmed his nails for free! It is always such a struggle for us to do it so we don't do it as often as we should (probably every 3-4 mos) but the assistant did it single-handedly! She also gave us tips on how to do it together. She said to support his bum with the palm of one hand, while grasping the hind legs between the fingers of the same hand to prevent kicking. The fingers should make a scissor-like shape to hold the legs firmly. Then she did the same with his tummy and his front paws. When she did it single-handedly though, she grabbed him firmly under one arm and used the other hand to grab his "fingers" and cut the nails. She said not to cut too much because the quick is longer than it looks and it apparently bleeds profusely. Ouch!
> 
> Looks like I'm not getting the pink Chanel after all. The universe isn't working with me. Oh well. Like I said before, I save $4K.


 

Evander is so lovable.  That is sweet he greeted you with kisses in the morning.  I need to see a video demonstrating this nail cutting technique.  It would be great to be able to do this without him struggling.  I tried last night and he bit my shoulder before I even had the clippers out.  He must have known! He then dug my legs jumped down and started digging the floor.  I may try again in a bit.  I usually do one paw at a time.   

I am sorry about the pink chanel.  Maybe another  boutique could have one?


----------



## ItalianFashion

sab_angel said:


> can someone tell me how to allow my pics to show up ?


 

You can go to photobucket and upload the pics from your pc and then copy the code here that starts with [IMG


----------



## omgblonde

Haha that's such a cute vid of Bella! Honey hates that stuff with a passion.

Omg, I had the WEIRDEST dream last night.. for some reason Jelly gave me Evander to look after for a few days! & I LOST him.. woops! I searched everywhere for him & ended up finding 3 other bunnies and a hamster in the process.. but no Evander! It turned out they Ashley Tisdale (from High School Musical! haha) had taken him, so we had to try and get him back! LOL so weird.


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> Kav this coat is gorgeous. I love the belt also! My SA said the same thing about wearing the belt as a necklace. I have been tempted but they are so expensive. I get to see hubby whenever he signs a contract and he clears the base so probably 2-3 months I am guessing. I hope sooner . Its driving me crazy here with my aunt. So did you find the oxbow new formula or the old? *If they have the new out I need to go check our local rescue center to see if they have them. I bet I called 50 places when I was trying to find some lol*.


 
*IF *- Leith Petwerks has the new tablets! I got mine a few weeks ago from them. Oh-Oh and Petunia reacted weird to the new formula the first few days, but now they love this new tablets! I know lots of local shelters starting to stock the new tablets as well!

http://www.petwerks.com/


----------



## gillianna

I went to the pet store and bought a big cat litter box for my digging bunny who messes everything from her litterbox all over the floor of the cage.  Well this one is about 4 inches high and had the curved top with a locking thing on two ends and she can't get it out of the box....I heard her trying for a few nights but I wake up to a clean cage everyday......
I need to trim the 2 boy bunnies nails today.  My daugher puts them in the bunny trance and holds the bunny and I can cut their nails in about 2 minutes with no fuss. It is so funny to see.  I did buy that pet nail trimmer thing from the drugstore-they have commercials on it but I didn't use it yet.
Yesterday I put empty capri sun juice boxes in each of the bunnies cages.  They all had a blast trying to squeeze in the boxes and chew the boxes.  I love to give them new things to play with, yet boxes are their favorite toys.

I think most people don't know what to make of bunnies, when you say you have them as pets they look at you strange.  Once my friends met my bunnies they love to hold them when they come to visit but think they are alot of work.  I rather clean a litter box and cage than deal with a dog.  At least if my bunny has a accident on the carpet it is easy to clean and doesn't stink.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Haha that's such a cute vid of Bella! Honey hates that stuff with a passion.
> 
> Omg, I had the WEIRDEST dream last night.. for some reason Jelly gave me Evander to look after for a few days! & I LOST him.. woops! I searched everywhere for him & ended up finding 3 other bunnies and a hamster in the process.. but no Evander! It turned out they Ashley Tisdale (from High School Musical! haha) had taken him, so we had to try and get him back! LOL so weird.



Awesome! My bunny and I found our way into your psyche!


----------



## bellapsyd

we mix the critical care with natural pumpkin- that's why they love it!  it was suggested to me by my vet.

I got a roomate for LA yay!  we are going to live here: http://www.meridianplaceapts.com/
another link about it: http://www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/California/Northridge/Meridian-Place/81160/

gillianna- i agree- people always do a double take when I say I have bunnies- especially when they find out that they run loose and are potty trained.


----------



## omgblonde

The apt building looks lovely Bella! I bet your excited now! Did you already know your roomie or are you meeting when you get there?


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> we mix the critical care with natural pumpkin- that's why they love it! it was suggested to me by my vet.
> 
> I got a roomate for LA yay! we are going to live here: http://www.meridianplaceapts.com/
> another link about it: http://www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/California/Northridge/Meridian-Place/81160/
> 
> gillianna- i agree- people always do a double take when I say I have bunnies- especially when they find out that they run loose and are potty trained.


 
^ That's awesome Bella! There is a mall in Northridge, so that's convenient for shopping. My cousin used to live in Northridge when she was in college, and she really liked it there. That's great that you found a roommate! Where did you find her?


----------



## bellapsyd

she's going to my site with me.  we love that building and the price and sq footage is good for the price, but we need to check out the area to be certain!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> ok, setback for me.  I haven't cried since the day we broke up.  I was just doing laundry and came across a whole bunch of his clothes- including his favorite pants.  That shocked me....and I got upset!   Do I give them back or store all the clothes?
> 
> chester's titers came back.  he does have exposure to pasturella (higher than the normal number), but since he shows no signs, we will retest in 2 weeks and see if the numbers went up.  If not, then no meds for him- yay!
> 
> LOL jelly- i'm having the same problems with getting Bella to eat hay now!



Sweetie, I think jellyb's point above is there's no such thing as an "order" to this stuff, it's all in the mix.  Probably the important thing is not to stay in one space for, like, years...  You're doing it all fine.


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks everyone for being here for me!  makes it just that much better!

you know what would make me really happy?  if everyone posted new bunny pictures for me to see!!!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> we mix the critical care with natural pumpkin- that's why they love it!  it was suggested to me by my vet.
> 
> I got a roomate for LA yay!  we are going to live here: http://www.meridianplaceapts.com/
> another link about it: http://www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/California/Northridge/Meridian-Place/81160/



Wow, this place is fabulous, love the pool!  So you've got room for visitors with their bunnies, right?  Because i think you may have to host our first annual International TPF BLC convention~  lol!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL!!!  I am SO up for that!  

It's great b/c bunnyluv is about 10-20 minutes away and I can board them there if I have to fly home for a wknd.  their boarding has bunny cams, mood music, daily massages, gourmet mix of greens and hay, gooming, and supervised out time- plus no cages- nice play pen enclosures!  All for $17 a day per bunny.  my little ones can go to the spa!


----------



## gillianna

The apartment looks great, love the pool and the style of the building, very unique.  This may sound strange but I would recommend that you and your roomate take a drive at night from your job to the apartment just to see what kind of neighborhoods you pass through at night. Do this for all apartments you are considering.  Things can be way different at night, to the point you may not feel safe parking your car.  My sister went to medical school in Newark, N.J. and when she was coming home at all sorts of late night hours she would pray she hit every green light to get out of Newark.  It was like that when I lived in Florida and would drive to Palm Beach at night passing the port of Palm Beach area, too much crime and you did not even want to stop your car for a light......

That bunnyluv place sounds great.  I paid 25.00 a day to board my bunny last year at the vet's office and had to bring the cage and all his food, ect....  They did fall in love with him so he was able to hang out in someone's office most of the time.  It was funny because they did not get many bunnies at all and were amazed at how tame and loving mine was, he must have been held alot too because he was even more friendly when he came home.

Wouldn't bunnyluv be a great business to have.  You can't find many places that take bunnies.  It took me forever to find a place for my bunny.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> ^ LOL!!!  I am SO up for that!
> 
> It's great b/c bunnyluv is about 10-20 minutes away and I can board them there if I have to fly home for a wknd.  their boarding has bunny cams, mood music, daily massages, gourmet mix of greens and hay, gooming, and supervised out time- plus no cages- nice play pen enclosures!  All for $17 a day per bunny.  my little ones can go to the spa!


bunnyluv?!?!?! oh my god that is actually amazing! The bunny cam's sound so handy too! 

new Honey pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay! thank you for the bunny pics!


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats on finding a place Bella. That's awesome. So you know your roommate already? I'm glad to hear that things are coming together!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> we mix the critical care with natural pumpkin- that's why they love it! it was suggested to me by my vet.
> 
> I got a roomate for LA yay! we are going to live here: http://www.meridianplaceapts.com/
> another link about it: http://www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/California/Northridge/Meridian-Place/81160/
> 
> gillianna- i agree- people always do a double take when I say I have bunnies- especially when they find out that they run loose and are potty trained.


 

That looks great Bella! I am glad you got it worked out.


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> ^ Jelly, Chelsea Handler is an American comedienne. She has her own nightly show on cable called "Chelsea Lately" (on the E! channel) during which she skewers celebs and often says outrageous stuff. She's hilarious!



oh my gosh that girl is hilarious!! 

have been so busy lately i have to catch up on this thread! 

last weekend my gallery class participated in an art event held in the community park, paintings from budding artists to well-known painters were sold for the benefit of the national museum, and guess what -- my blue bunny SOLD!!  

i was shocked and very tickled-pink, i wish i had met the person who bought it though, would've been nice to know if that person also had a bunny


----------



## girlvintage

bella - cute new avatar! congrats on the new place!!

omg - maybe honey can teach binky how to do laundry too! lol!

jelly - sorry to hear about the chanel.. i hope you find your dream bag soon!!

if - is luigi attacking an irish bunny?? hahaha!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> oh my gosh that girl is hilarious!!
> 
> have been so busy lately i have to catch up on this thread!
> 
> last weekend my gallery class participated in an art event held in the community park, paintings from budding artists to well-known painters were sold for the benefit of the national museum, and guess what -- my blue bunny SOLD!!
> 
> i was shocked and very tickled-pink, i wish i had met the person who bought it though, would've been nice to know if that person also had a bunny


 
^ That's awesome that your Blue Bunny art work sold Girlvintage! I love your avatar!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thats great GV! I want  to pay you to do one when we get a new place. I want to hang in luigis room.  I bought luigi some more stuffed babies.  He really treats them like babies running around with them in his mouth.  He puts them in the litterbox food and water bowls.  I still cannot believe how long binkys tounge is!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Bella - some pics and videos for you

His easter pic 











He loves the basket


----------



## ItalianFashion

Videos - The eggs annoy him and they get in the way of him eating the basket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhvwjzfCzmM

Now he is tired and does the flop!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0liVqnuW8o


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> oh my gosh that girl is hilarious!!
> 
> have been so busy lately i have to catch up on this thread!
> 
> last weekend my gallery class participated in an art event held in the community park, paintings from budding artists to well-known painters were sold for the benefit of the national museum, and guess what -- my blue bunny SOLD!!
> 
> i was shocked and very tickled-pink, i wish i had met the person who bought it though, would've been nice to know if that person also had a bunny



Congrats! What an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks guys!!!

IF - its a deal! kav already wants one of shadow too.. lol!






i love this one!! 

its absolutely cute how luigi is so "motherly"with his babies! i wish binky played with stuffed toys more.. he doesn't get the concept of inedible things.. hehe.


----------



## bellapsyd

congrats GV!

IF- how in the world do you get such cute shots?!  I am so jealous!! love love love Luigi!  

I wish we could all meet some day!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> ^ LOL!!! I am SO up for that!
> 
> It's great b/c bunnyluv is about 10-20 minutes away and I can board them there if I have to fly home for a wknd. their boarding has bunny cams, mood music, daily massages, gourmet mix of greens and hay, gooming, and supervised out time- plus no cages- nice play pen enclosures! All for $17 a day per bunny. my little ones can go to the spa!


 
Congrats *Bella*! The apartment looks nice! And the boarding sounds great for $17 a day with so much provided - and most important you know they will be in good care when you need to fly home!

*OMG* - Honey is so cute! 

*GV* - That's great! I love that bunny picture! You need to show us more of your art work!

*IF *- Luigi is the prefect bunny model! I love all the creative seasonal theme pictures of Luigi!


----------



## em821

Here are some pictures:

Please excuse the mess around their bathroom area!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

omg... the bunny in the basket is so cute.. so is every  pic


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> congrats GV!
> 
> IF- how in the world do you get such cute shots?! I am so jealous!! love love love Luigi!
> 
> I wish we could all meet some day!


 

He loves to be petted.  If I pet his head he will lay down wherever he is so I can take pics.  If he is not being petted he will get annoyed by the camera fasr.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> He loves to be petted.  If I pet his head he will lay down wherever he is so I can take pics.  If he is not being petted he will get annoyed by the camera fasr.



That's a good idea. However, I swear that when mine sees the camera, he goes running! He hates the flash.


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Wow that's awesome it sold! I woulda been so sad to give it up though it was so good!

IF - Love the Easter pics!! & the vids Luigi is SO cute

Em - Awwwww such cute pics! the white bunny looks like a stuffed bunny in some of the pics


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Here are some pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the mess around their bathroom area!


 

Theye so cute! I always want to cuddle them since they are so big


----------



## pond23

*IF*: I love the Cupcake charm on Luigi's head! He was clearly born to do bunny modeling. My bunnies chew or tear apart any prop I put next to them.

*Em:* Your bunnies look so cute and stylish with the Louis Vuitton "Roses" accessories. They are more high fashion than a lot of humans are.


----------



## em821

Thanks *OMG, IF, Pond*  
They are BIG and they are really too strong for me to hold! I had tried to put the scarf around Oh-Oh but he wouldn't tolerate it 

I bought a new bag from eLuxury and it has been shipped today! Yay!


----------



## bellapsyd

em- I LOVE the pictures!!!

OMG- Honey is adorable!

love love love all the bun pictures!  I need to take some new ones!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Thanks *OMG, IF, Pond*
> They are BIG and they are really too strong for me to hold! I had tried to put the scarf around Oh-Oh but he wouldn't tolerate it
> 
> I bought a new bag from eLuxury and it has been shipped today! Yay!



Ooh can't wait to see which one it is! 

I'm leaving early early tomorrow morning. So sad. I'm packing and Evander is running around investigating my clothes and my suitcase. He knows!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> Thanks *OMG, IF, Pond*
> They are BIG and they are really too strong for me to hold! I had tried to put the scarf around Oh-Oh but he wouldn't tolerate it
> 
> I bought a new bag from eLuxury and it has been shipped today! Yay!



adorable photos em!! oooh what bag?? do post when you receive!


----------



## omgblonde

I've just been tidying my bedroom & found a build-a-bear rabbit with an outfit on.. it looks very Honey sized  expect some pictures tomorrow..hahahah


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^ yay! can't wait! 

This thread is inspiring me to get a bunny! They're soo cute!


----------



## omgblonde

Me either! it even has holes for the tail & ears hahaha.. Honey is going to be so pissed off!

& you totally should! Bunnies are amazing little pets!


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Bella - some pics and videos for you
> 
> His easter pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the basket



Awwww... I love Luigi!



ItalianFashion said:


> Videos - The eggs annoy him and they get in the way of him eating the basket
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhvwjzfCzmM
> 
> Now he is tired and does the flop!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0liVqnuW8o



I can't stop watching him doing the flop over and over and over and over again!



em821 said:


> Thanks *OMG, IF, Pond*
> They are BIG and they are really too strong for me to hold! I had tried to put the scarf around Oh-Oh but he wouldn't tolerate it
> 
> I bought a new bag from eLuxury and it has been shipped today! Yay!



Can't wait to see photos! What did you get?? I'm on a ban for a while now. I really need to save up for other important things. 



jellybebe said:


> Ooh can't wait to see which one it is!
> 
> I'm leaving early early tomorrow morning. So sad. I'm packing and Evander is running around investigating my clothes and my suitcase. He knows!



My sister's dog was like that. He got so used to it. It got so sad cos he knew when the suitcases came out it meant she was leaving. He would cry and whine for hours after she left...


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> I've just been tidying my bedroom & found a build-a-bear rabbit with an outfit on.. it looks very Honey sized  expect some pictures tomorrow..hahahah


 
^ Build-A-Bear outfits are awesome! I can't wait to see Honey in it!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> congrats GV!
> 
> IF- how in the world do you get such cute shots?!  I am so jealous!! love love love Luigi!
> 
> I wish we could all meet some day!



I know! I always think about that. How the bunnies would react. I know Luigi would be the boss/ringleader. Evander and Honey would be more submissive and playful. Luigi would be pushing or trying to *em*'s bun bun's but I can see Oh-Oh just putting a paw on Luigi and Luigi being not able to move. 

If all of us could do a big meet up that would be so much fun! Maybe one day when I'm rich and successful and I have heaps of money I can make it happen! 



em821 said:


> Here are some pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the mess around their bathroom area!



WOW what lovely photo! The one of the carrot on Petunia's head is hilarious! And stylish Oh-Oh in the LV scarf!



ItalianFashion said:


> He loves to be petted. If I pet his head he will lay down wherever he is so I can take pics. If he is not being petted he will get annoyed by the camera fasr.



Shadow's the same. I swear he's starting to develop an attitude.



bellapsyd said:


> we mix the critical care with natural pumpkin- that's why they love it! it was suggested to me by my vet.
> 
> I got a roomate for LA yay!  we are going to live here: http://www.meridianplaceapts.com/
> another link about it: http://www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/California/Northridge/Meridian-Place/81160/
> 
> gillianna- i agree- people always do a double take when I say I have bunnies- especially when they find out that they run loose and are potty trained.



This place looks like a resort! It's beautiful... I wish I could live like that...



bellapsyd said:


> thanks everyone for being here for me!  makes it just that much better!
> 
> you know what would make me really happy?  if everyone posted new bunny pictures for me to see!!!



Aye aye madam! Coming up!



omgblonde said:


> bunnyluv?!?!?! oh my god that is actually amazing! The bunny cam's sound so handy too!
> 
> new Honey pics!



LOL!!! 

Shadow does the same thing! Not only does he jump into the washing machine when it's open (I have a front loader so the door is closer to the ground) he jumps into the laundry basket when he gets the chance!

The other day I was looking for him and I found him in the basket amidst clean underwear. When he popped his head up he had part of a g-string on his head.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> oh my gosh that girl is hilarious!!
> 
> have been so busy lately i have to catch up on this thread!
> 
> last weekend my gallery class participated in an art event held in the community park, paintings from budding artists to well-known painters were sold for the benefit of the national museum, and guess what -- my blue bunny SOLD!!
> 
> i was shocked and very tickled-pink, i wish i had met the person who bought it though, would've been nice to know if that person also had a bunny



Congrats! That must have felt great. I can't wait to have an artwork done by you... I can brag about it when you're famous!



Hi-ClassBaby said:


> ^ yay! can't wait!
> 
> This thread is inspiring me to get a bunny! They're soo cute!



They are such beautiful creatures... You should look into it and go for it if a bunny is right for you!



pond23 said:


> ^ Build-A-Bear outfits are awesome! I can't wait to see Honey in it!



Agreed. 

(Poor Honey... Shame on you all for subjecting your male bunnies to female dress ups. *IF  *is the biggest offender!)



pond23 said:


> *IF*: I love the Cupcake charm on Luigi's head! He was clearly born to do bunny modeling. My bunnies chew or tear apart any prop I put next to them.
> 
> *Em:* Your bunnies look so cute and stylish with the Louis Vuitton "Roses" accessories. They are more high fashion than a lot of humans are.



Couldn't have said it better! Totally agree with you *pond.*


----------



## omgblonde

^ Hahaha how did you know it would be a female outfit?  It is very pink I must say!


----------



## girlvintage

just had the worst saturday night..

it was 11:30pm and the bf and i were just at home watching films, binky was lying down  by the balcony door where he loved to stay.. then the bf decided to go out the balcony for a smoke, and accidentally slammed the big heavy door on binky's front paw!!! when i picked him up to inspect there was blood on his pad and toes, and when i dabbed it with kleenex he kept flinching in pain!! so we rushed him to the vet, he initially said the toe looked like it had been broken and if so needed to be AMPUTATED or else binky will eventually chew the toe off!! so he took xrays to be sure and it was the longest wait of my life.. the vet comes out and says binky is a very lucky bunny, the toe wasn't broken and only the pad must've been cut.. and gave me painkillers and antibacterials for binky..

i'm still very upset bec this would've have happened if the bf was just a little more careful, thing is he didn't even feel it was his fault that binky didn't get out of the way??? hello.. who had more brains in that situation?? worse is he didn't even try to comfort me when we were waiting at the vet, he kept his distance from me the whole time.. and even said later on that i had over reacted at the whole incident bec i was so upset????.. i still cant believe he could say that knowing how much i love binky.. it makes me think i just saw a whole side of him that i never saw before.. and that he could be very insensitive and unkind when he should be apologetic and empathic..


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I've just been tidying my bedroom & found a build-a-bear rabbit with an outfit on.. it looks very Honey sized  expect some pictures tomorrow..hahahah


 

hehe I cannot wait to see !  

Kav- he does have one  male outfit  It is a army uniform with dog tag and hat to go with it.  I cannot get him to wear it  He tries to bite at it.


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Oh I'm so sorry that happened! but so glad it doesn't need to be amputated. Hope Binky's feeling a little better! Hopefully the bf will sleep on it & realise he's wrong and apologise! I know sometimes when I feel bad/guilty about something I get all defensive and kinda back away from the situation


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> just had the worst saturday night..
> 
> it was 11:30pm and the bf and i were just at home watching films, binky was lying down by the balcony door where he loved to stay.. then the bf decided to go out the balcony for a smoke, and accidentally slammed the big heavy door on binky's front paw!!! when i picked him up to inspect there was blood on his pad and toes, and when i dabbed it with kleenex he kept flinching in pain!! so we rushed him to the vet, he initially said the toe looked like it had been broken and if so needed to be AMPUTATED or else binky will eventually chew the toe off!! so he took xrays to be sure and it was the longest wait of my life.. the vet comes out and says binky is a very lucky bunny, the toe wasn't broken and only the pad must've been cut.. and gave me painkillers and antibacterials for binky..
> 
> i'm still very upset bec this would've have happened if the bf was just a little more careful, thing is he didn't even feel it was his fault that binky didn't get out of the way??? hello.. who had more brains in that situation?? worse is he didn't even try to comfort me when we were waiting at the vet, he kept his distance from me the whole time.. and even said later on that i had over reacted at the whole incident bec i was so upset????.. i still cant believe he could say that knowing how much i love binky.. it makes me think i just saw a whole side of him that i never saw before.. and that he could be very insensitive and unkind when he should be apologetic and empathic..


 

:cry:aww I feel so bad for you and Binky.  I can imagine you were scared to death .  Thank goodness the toe did not break.  Can he walk ok?  Do you have to crate him?   I hope it just feels like a stubbed toe does for us and it does not hurt too bad.  Give him hugs and kisses and a few veggies to take his mind off of it. 

I know some men are not the most sensitive beings.  It does really make you think twice about them.  A lot of men  are so manly and they do not go to the dr unless dying so they might think its nothing.   My exes loved the guinea pigs but did not see the urgency for medical attention when something was wrong.  Hubby is insensitive some times.  He tells me to put luigi in his room when he starts to sniff around his things.


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> just had the worst saturday night..
> 
> it was 11:30pm and the bf and i were just at home watching films, binky was lying down  by the balcony door where he loved to stay.. then the bf decided to go out the balcony for a smoke, and accidentally slammed the big heavy door on binky's front paw!!! when i picked him up to inspect there was blood on his pad and toes, and when i dabbed it with kleenex he kept flinching in pain!! so we rushed him to the vet, he initially said the toe looked like it had been broken and if so needed to be AMPUTATED or else binky will eventually chew the toe off!! so he took xrays to be sure and it was the longest wait of my life.. the vet comes out and says binky is a very lucky bunny, the toe wasn't broken and only the pad must've been cut.. and gave me painkillers and antibacterials for binky..
> 
> i'm still very upset bec this would've have happened if the bf was just a little more careful, thing is he didn't even feel it was his fault that binky didn't get out of the way??? hello.. who had more brains in that situation?? worse is he didn't even try to comfort me when we were waiting at the vet, he kept his distance from me the whole time.. and even said later on that i had over reacted at the whole incident bec i was so upset????.. i still cant believe he could say that knowing how much i love binky.. it makes me think i just saw a whole side of him that i never saw before.. and that he could be very insensitive and unkind when he should be apologetic and empathic..



OMG I am so sorry to hear this!!! (((HUGS))) Poor Binky!!! What a rough day this has been for you both. Fortunately it sounds like maybe just the quick was cut, which led to the bleeding digit? I'm also sorry to hear that your bf wasn't very empathetic. Maybe he's in shock? Anyway, I'm wishing Binky a speedy recovery! Poor little guy has had some unfortunate mishaps this year.

Sorry I didn't take any new pics! I need a new camera badly. I really wanted you all to see how much weight Evander has lost!

I made the mistake of going into Chanel today in Toronto (I'm officially harassing Chanels across the country for the pink degrade - so far I am on 3 waitlists and the lack of an SA is very disheartening but anyways...) and there is a brand-new lambskin flap that is such a pretty shade of pink! It's pretty much like the pink of the degrade - a cool baby pink. I almost flipped out since I am a pink freak. I've got to stop going into Chanel because they keep releasing all these gorgeous colours and I want them all.


----------



## em821

*Jelly* - Oh-Oh & Petunia totally know! When I go on vacation, I pack my suitcase in the basement and block off their access! Oh-Oh has even peed inside my packed suitcase once to express his disapproval!

*OMG* - Can't wait to see pic!

It would be so much fun to meet one day! *Kav* I get a similar visiual as well! Isn't it funny, how we get to know each other and the bunnies even without meeting each other!


----------



## em821

GV - Oh no! Good thing Binky is ok and nothing too serious! I know how you felt! Man can get very defensive! My DH love the bunnies so much, but I'm always afraid that he will kick them, step on them...etc. I think being woman I'm overly protective of them! Hope your BF will learn this as a lesson and will be more careful from here on!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks for all the well wishes guys 

soon as we got home i gave binky carrot and apple chunks so i could give him his meds, and he ate it all up! he seems ok this morning, using the injured paw without limping.. 

when the bf woke up this morning first thing he did was go straight to binky and check on him.. i pretended i was asleep but felt better that he did that.. men!!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> ^ Hahaha how did you know it would be a female outfit?  It is very pink I must say!



I just don't expect anything less than pink anymore! 



ItalianFashion said:


> hehe I cannot wait to see !
> 
> Kav- he does have one  male outfit  It is a army uniform with dog tag and hat to go with it.  I cannot get him to wear it  He tries to bite at it.



I guess the 1 male outfit makes up for all the ribbon and pink! 



girlvintage said:


> just had the worst saturday night..
> 
> it was 11:30pm and the bf and i were just at home watching films, binky was lying down by the balcony door where he loved to stay.. then the bf decided to go out the balcony for a smoke, and accidentally slammed the big heavy door on binky's front paw!!! when i picked him up to inspect there was blood on his pad and toes, and when i dabbed it with kleenex he kept flinching in pain!! so we rushed him to the vet, he initially said the toe looked like it had been broken and if so needed to be AMPUTATED or else binky will eventually chew the toe off!! so he took xrays to be sure and it was the longest wait of my life.. the vet comes out and says binky is a very lucky bunny, the toe wasn't broken and only the pad must've been cut.. and gave me painkillers and antibacterials for binky..
> 
> i'm still very upset bec this would've have happened if the bf was just a little more careful, thing is he didn't even feel it was his fault that binky didn't get out of the way??? hello.. who had more brains in that situation?? worse is he didn't even try to comfort me when we were waiting at the vet, he kept his distance from me the whole time.. and even said later on that i had over reacted at the whole incident bec i was so upset????.. i still cant believe he could say that knowing how much i love binky.. it makes me think i just saw a whole side of him that i never saw before.. and that he could be very insensitive and unkind when he should be apologetic and empathic..



**** I don't know what to say. Accidents happen but it's what you do after that really counts. I really don't know what to say. Just leave him be for now and see if he realises after a day or 2.

I'm just glad Binky didn't need to lose his toe. Poor baby...


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> thanks for all the well wishes guys
> 
> soon as we got home i gave binky carrot and apple chunks so i could give him his meds, and he ate it all up! he seems ok this morning, using the injured paw without limping..
> 
> when the bf woke up this morning first thing he did was go straight to binky and check on him.. i pretended i was asleep but felt better that he did that.. men!!



Hehe... just read your reply. Glad to hear all is good! Men! Amen to that!



jellybebe said:


> OMG I am so sorry to hear this!!! (((HUGS))) Poor Binky!!! What a rough day this has been for you both. Fortunately it sounds like maybe just the quick was cut, which led to the bleeding digit? I'm also sorry to hear that your bf wasn't very empathetic. Maybe he's in shock? Anyway, I'm wishing Binky a speedy recovery! Poor little guy has had some unfortunate mishaps this year.
> 
> Sorry I didn't take any new pics! I need a new camera badly. I really wanted you all to see how much weight Evander has lost!
> 
> I made the mistake of going into Chanel today in Toronto (I'm officially harassing Chanels across the country for the pink degrade - so far I am on 3 waitlists and the lack of an SA is very disheartening but anyways...) and there is a brand-new lambskin flap that is such a pretty shade of pink! It's pretty much like the pink of the degrade - a cool baby pink. I almost flipped out since I am a pink freak. I've got to stop going into Chanel because they keep releasing all these gorgeous colours and I want them all.



You've gone Chanel nuts *jelly*, we're 2 of a kind now!  Just make sure you don't end up buying too many bags that look similar to each other. If you do you know where to send them...


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - You are officially Chanel obsessed haha! I hope you get the pink bag you want!

GV - Awww seee, he must really care! I guess last night he was just a bit defensive and acted like a typical man haha. Glad Binky seems ok!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> *Jelly* - Oh-Oh & Petunia totally know! When I go on vacation, I pack my suitcase in the basement and block off their access! Oh-Oh has even peed inside my packed suitcase once to express his disapproval!
> 
> *OMG* - Can't wait to see pic!
> 
> It would be so much fun to meet one day! *Kav* I get a similar visiual as well! Isn't it funny, how we get to know each other and the bunnies even without meeting each other!



I agree! I guess we're constantly telling stories about our bunnies we get a general idea how they would react to one another.


----------



## omgblonde

I often wonder what Honey would be like if he met another bunny! On one hand I think he'd be submissive and not really care like he is with me.. the poor thing lets me abuse him in all ways and puts up with it LOL (not literally abuse obv.. just lets me dress him up and make him dance around hahaha) but then on the other hand he gets quite feisty if anybody other than me pisses him off! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

I'm soooo tired, the whole day was pretty much spent in transit with only 4 hours of sleep the night before! Oh yeah, I guess that's why I'm so tired. 

I went to MAC today and picked up one of the tricolour lipglasses. I got the one called "Just Dessert". Normally I'm not a MAC fan but these looked intruguing. I also got the Hello Kitty Kouture lip gloss, not really sure what came over me. It looked really sparkly on my hand but didn't show up as well on my lips, which was kinda disappointing. I was originally intending to get Instant Gold lustreglass (anyone tried it?) but didn't end up gettin that one at all. I probably should have, gold complements my complexion. 

Alright off to take a bath and then to bed! Has anyone tried Lush solid body butters? I bought one last week called "The Soft Touch" and I love how it saves so much time after the shower - you just apply it in the shower and rinse it off so it's not greasy but it leaves the skin soft. The only downside is that it gets used up VERY quickly.


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage*: I am so relieved to hear that Binky will not have to have his toe amputated. It must have been a very stressful night for you. Men can be insensitive jerks a lot of the time, and I have noticed that when they feel guilty about hurting someone (or somebunny), they go out of their way to pretend like they did nothing wrong. They act all cool and aloof to assuage their guilt. I am happy to hear that he checked on Binky when he thought you were asleep. That is a positive sign. I wish Binky all of the best. The poor thing had quite a scare, but he is one lucky, adorable bunny.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ agree about the men being defensive part


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> i'm still very upset bec this would've have happened if the bf was just a little more careful, thing is he didn't even feel it was his fault that binky didn't get out of the way??? hello.. who had more brains in that situation?? worse is he didn't even try to comfort me when we were waiting at the vet, he kept his distance from me the whole time.. and even said later on that i had over reacted at the whole incident bec i was so upset????.. i still cant believe he could say that knowing how much i love binky.. it makes me think i just saw a whole side of him that i never saw before.. and that he could be very insensitive and unkind when he should be apologetic and empathic..



ugh, i know how this goes. Ex-bf was the same.  My new requirement is must be the same or at least understand how I am about my bunnies.

sooo glad he did the sneak check GV!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> hehe I cannot wait to see !
> 
> Kav- he does have one  male outfit  It is a army uniform with dog tag and hat to go with it. * I cannot get him to wear it * He tries to bite at it.



hmmm....maybe it's a sign?


----------



## em821

*GV* - I'm so glad all is well! Your BF sounds like a very nice person and I think it just showed that he does care about Binky and just as scared as you were! I have learned man's first reaction when they are blamed is to say "it's not my fault but it's because ___ (fill in the blank)" even it sounded childish!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Accidents happen but it's what you do after that really counts.


 
i so agree with this kav! yes, i guess men cope with stress and guilt differently from women, but dont we girls also try to put ourselves in their shoes when need be?? i was just hoping he'd comfort me when i really needed it, be a friend and not a guilty person..

i'm still a bit peeved that he reacted the way he did last night.. i guess checking up on binky will still never be enough, bec i didnt get the apology i so wanted and the hug i so very needed..


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I often wonder what Honey would be like if he met another bunny! On one hand I think he'd be submissive and not really care like he is with me.. the poor thing lets me abuse him in all ways and puts up with it LOL (not literally abuse obv.. just lets me dress him up and make him dance around hahaha) but then on the other hand he gets quite feisty if anybody other than me pisses him off! LOL



Awww... that's cos you're his mummy and he loves you so much!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> i so agree with this kav! yes, i guess men cope with stress and guilt differently from women, but dont we girls also try to put ourselves in their shoes when need be?? i was just hoping he'd comfort me when i really needed it, be a friend and not a guilty person..
> 
> i'm still a bit peeved that he reacted the way he did last night.. i guess checking up on binky will still never be enough, bec i didnt get the apology i so wanted and the hug i so very needed..



I totally understand. And after reading the other replies it does soudn like he got really defensive. Maybe he didn't console you because he didn't want it to come across as him admitting his guilt?

That being said he did go check on him the next morning. I'm guessing an apology will be following soon.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I'm soooo tired, the whole day was pretty much spent in transit with only 4 hours of sleep the night before! Oh yeah, I guess that's why I'm so tired.
> 
> I went to MAC today and picked up one of the tricolour lipglasses. I got the one called "Just Dessert". Normally I'm not a MAC fan but these looked intruguing. I also got the Hello Kitty Kouture lip gloss, not really sure what came over me. It looked really sparkly on my hand but didn't show up as well on my lips, which was kinda disappointing. I was originally intending to get Instant Gold lustreglass (anyone tried it?) but didn't end up gettin that one at all. I probably should have, gold complements my complexion.
> 
> Alright off to take a bath and then to bed! Has anyone tried Lush solid body butters? I bought one last week called "The Soft Touch" and I love how it saves so much time after the shower - you just apply it in the shower and rinse it off so it's not greasy but it leaves the skin soft. The only downside is that it gets used up VERY quickly.


 

Jelly I think you should keep trying for the degrade.  Can you order from the US?  It may be easier to find.  Evander is probably beginning to understand what the suitcases mean since you have made a few trips.  i wish you could be together. 

I tried on the tricolors and they were very sheer except the pink one and that looked really weird with my skintone. I was sad because I wanted one just because they look nice.   I ended up getting the st germaine lipstick,  peppermint patti nailpolish which I do not really like , the aquavert, sugarshot, and stars n rockets eyeshadow.  I bought the 2 Hello kitty dazzleglasses and the pink one shows up somewhat but is very sticky.  I have not tried the white looking one yet. I also bought the powder and it does not look that great on me.  I would love to try the lush products. That sounds like a good thing to try first.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I often wonder what Honey would be like if he met another bunny! On one hand I think he'd be submissive and not really care like he is with me.. the poor thing lets me abuse him in all ways and puts up with it LOL (not literally abuse obv.. just lets me dress him up and make him dance around hahaha) but then on the other hand he gets quite feisty if anybody other than me pisses him off! LOL


 

Honey just seems like such a calm bunny. You are so lucky you can dress him easily.  I have to coax luigi to let me.  He does not like it much and will scratch if I annoy him.  I often wonder what would happen also if our single bunnies saw another bunny.  I am thinking they would be calmer if they are away from their things.  I think all of them are a little protective of their home.  Luigi does not like me even sitting against his wall.  He will nip me and push me with his nose so I will scoot away from it.   Luigi would probably try to find a wife since he is not neutered.  Maybe thats why he gets bossy.


----------



## em821

Jelly - the lush solid butter sound delicious! CO is so dry, I have been using Locitane (sp?)  but it's just not enough! Off to google!

Um... I really consider myself lucky! My DH cares so much of the animals, the last emergency vet trips were initialed by him instead of me! *GV* - I think in general when guys feelng guilty, they wouldn't want to acknowledge the fact, checking on Binky - while he knows you might be awake might have been a way of his to say sorry and show his care!


----------



## caruava

Okay *bella*... here you go! Finally uploaded photos taken with my mobile onto the computer. Most of them show Shadow resting. Will upload a few videos soon as well!

Shadow under the side table.










Grooming time...






Jumped into bed and woke me up the other morning. He lay with me for a while which was nice as I am always rushing out to work in the morning.











Was given a bunny cookie cutter. Made butter cookies!


----------



## caruava




----------



## caruava

Love these photos, taken at night.

You can see my plate in this first photo. Was eating meat of some sort. Shadow lay slouched on me like this until I finished dinner.






Photo of him while in the same position. Hehe he looks so annoyed! "Why do you have to eat meat lady??"

He will always pester me for food but if I let him smell it and it is meat he will immediately pull back. I reckon he gets a bit annoyed at me sometimes.






Okay sorry for the image ladies. ush: I finished dinner and he climbed up between my legs. Shadow becomes...

Crotch bunny! He does this every night.


----------



## em821

*Kav* - Aw! Sooooo cute! I have never thought of posting my bunny cookies on here!  Great idea as ester is coming! Your couch looks so comfy! Shadow is so cute! Oh-Oh used to sleep next to me and cuddle by me until I got him paired! Great pics, so sweet!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Love these photos, taken at night.
> 
> You can see my plate in this first photo. Was eating meat of some sort. Shadow lay slouched on me like this until I finished dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of him while in the same position. Hehe he looks so annoyed! "Why do you have to eat meat lady??"
> 
> He will always pester me for food but if I let him smell it and it is meat he will immediately pull back. I reckon he gets a bit annoyed at me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the image ladies. ush: I finished dinner and he climbed up between my legs. Shadow becomes...
> 
> Crotch bunny! He does this every night.



eeeeek!!!! these photos are too freakin adorable!!! ok, this definitely makes my day, i wish binky would slouch like that!!

i'd better upload my recent binky photos as well then!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Love these photos, taken at night.
> 
> You can see my plate in this first photo. Was eating meat of some sort. Shadow lay slouched on me like this until I finished dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of him while in the same position. Hehe he looks so annoyed! "Why do you have to eat meat lady??"
> 
> He will always pester me for food but if I let him smell it and it is meat he will immediately pull back. I reckon he gets a bit annoyed at me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the image ladies. ush: I finished dinner and he climbed up between my legs. Shadow becomes...
> 
> Crotch bunny! He does this every night.


 

I absolutely LOVE these.  He is so sweet! he must really love you. He looks so sad that there is no food for him.  I also love your cookies. They look nice.  I would love to try to make homemade sugar cookies.  I saw some cute ones on williams sonoma site the other day. Yours look just as nice you could frost them also in pink  and add details.


----------



## girlvintage

ok here are a few of binky - "pre toe trauma" of course! 

posing for mama's new cam..





testing out my freshly changed sheets..





watching tv in the living room..





found him longingly looking out the window for quite a long time.. i think he was fascinated with a stray cat..!





"furniture sandwich"





"what do you mean this isn't my bed??"





the last one isn't recent but is one of my personal faves bec i got home from work and found him waiting patiently for me!


----------



## girlvintage

the furminator is awesome! look at the pile of fur i got from binky just today, and i haven't even gotten to his underside yet! i have yet to figure out how to do his tummy without him kicking it off my hands..!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg!!! i love all the new bunny pics!  Kav- shadow is adorable!  GV- be very careful when you do the underside with the furminator!  so happy binky is doing well!

Jelly- you need the denegrade (spelling?)

ok my turn it looks like...I'm going to have to take some new pictures soon


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Love these photos, taken at night.
> 
> You can see my plate in this first photo. Was eating meat of some sort. Shadow lay slouched on me like this until I finished dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of him while in the same position. Hehe he looks so annoyed! "Why do you have to eat meat lady??"
> 
> He will always pester me for food but if I let him smell it and it is meat he will immediately pull back. I reckon he gets a bit annoyed at me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the image ladies. ush: I finished dinner and he climbed up between my legs. Shadow becomes...
> 
> Crotch bunny! He does this every night.



OMG he is soooo cute and affectionate! I guess he is just naturally that sweet and loving! It took me and bf almost 3 years to get Evander to be like this, and he still doesn't really like to lie on us. He will put his paws on my lap or on my arm when he's cuddling with me, but he still doesn't like to lie on any part of my body if he can help it. 

I woke up soooo late today, still getting used to the time change. Oh well. Glad to see everybody's bunnies are well! Mine was moping around last night because he missed his mommy. I feel so awful for leaving him but at least when I come home next, it will be for the whole summer! Then next year I may take him with me for the first semester. 

Sometimes I think that I'm going out with a woman! My bf is very manly in the stereotypical sense (tall, big, works hard, drives fast, plays video games, etc) but when it comes to me and the bunny he's such a softie! Everyone asks me if he was a bunny freak when we met because he is constantly talking about the bunny to his family/friends even though nobody understands! Sometimes I'll be talking to him on the phone and he won't answer me for a while because he is busy kissing the bunny! And yes, I can understand not wanting to admit guilt. I am that way. It takes me a long time to apologize (I've been working on this and am better now) and the worse I feel, the harder it is to apologize. I'm sure that GV's bf loves Binky, he probably just feels incredibly awful about what happened and apologizing may be, in his mind, admitting fault. I think he just needs to realize that it will make you feel better and doesn't incriminate him in your eyes, GV.

Is Binky a lop? For some reason I thought he was a ND? Am I totally blind? 

I've noticed from the ladies on here with lops that they seem more laid-back and cuddly. 

I got an email from a Chanel SA yesterday (in my hometown) saying that when she gets a degrade in, she can send it to me. If I get this bag, I will have to go on a serious ban, possibly for up to a year. I'm not sure how I'm going to do it considering my bday is in the summer etc, but I will have to figure out a way.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Jelly I think you should keep trying for the degrade.  Can you order from the US?  It may be easier to find.  Evander is probably beginning to understand what the suitcases mean since you have made a few trips.  i wish you could be together.
> 
> I tried on the tricolors and they were very sheer except the pink one and that looked really weird with my skintone. I was sad because I wanted one just because they look nice.   I ended up getting the st germaine lipstick,  peppermint patti nailpolish which I do not really like , the aquavert, sugarshot, and stars n rockets eyeshadow.  I bought the 2 Hello kitty dazzleglasses and the pink one shows up somewhat but is very sticky.  I have not tried the white looking one yet. I also bought the powder and it does not look that great on me.  I would love to try the lush products. That sounds like a good thing to try first.



I got the purplish Hello Kitty Kouture one. I'm not sure if I like it on me. I haven't even tried the Tricolour one. I'm so silly when it comes to lip gloss, I usually put it on my finger to see if I like the colour although my lips are nothing like my fingers! My rationale is that if I like the colour at all, I will like how it looks on me. My lips are naturally quite pink, so that changes the colours, especially if they are sheer.


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - I love the look of the tricolour lipglosses! I can't wait til they come out here! Do you like them? I LOVE Lush body butters! I havent used them in ages but I remember I would mush them down to pulp and when I was in the bath I'd have my legs hanging over the side of the tub with the body butter rubbed on as a 'leg mask' LOL

Kav - Awwww love the new pics! Shadow is sooooo cute! I love his colouring. Those cookies look yummy!

GV - Binky is sooo cute! I love his helicoptor ears LOL & wowww I really need to get a furminator!

Jelly - I woke up at 3pm the other day.. and didn't even have a time change! LOL ush: woohoo hope you get the degrade!!


----------



## omgblonde

I am officially in Honeys bad books! LOL

















He was so mad at me he even let my mum pick him up & hold him for a while LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly!  Consider the pink Chanel your bday gift!  I hope my next BF is like yours in relation to how he feels about bunnies.

OMG- Honey is SO tolerant!!!  So cute!  How did all your school work end up?

Since I am moving in 4 months and Bella loves looking at my 2, we may adopt a friend for her in a few months (she needs to get fixed still)!  I am loving Himalayans/Californians lately, but whoever Bella picks; especially since she doesn't know how to be a bunny (grooming confuses her!).  It may not happen, since my parents will be alone to take care of 4 bunnies then, but they are considering adopting so she can have a full life, complete with bunny pal (Lexi will NOT let her bond into her and Raffie's twosome, so a trio is out  )


----------



## bellapsyd

i'm freaking out.  i let bella into my room so she could look a the other bunnies (they were all caged)- her and sarafina got into it through the bars.  I was terrified that they would claw each others eyes out, so I grabbed Bella and yanked, but her top teeth had gotten lodged onto the NIC bars.  Menawhile Sarafina had latched onto her snout and was biting.  I didn't think- I yanked Bella off the bars harder b/c I was so scared.  Now Bella is missing a front tooth!  I don't see it anywhere!  My vet is opening the clinic as an emergency for me in a an hour and Bella is acting fine but I am so so upset.  I feel like an awful bunny mom.  I have no idea how I will afford this. it's even worse b/c she was andy's bunny that he gave to me when we broke up, i feel like I should let him know b/c he loves her so much (he was sadder over her than me), but I won't call him.  It's weird having no one to call when I am this upset- it used to be him! I'm just so sad that I hurt her.  what makes it worse is my mom started crying and i got upset b/c I need people to be calm in emergency situations.  she started crying harder b/c my grandma (her mom) is in the hospital dying and my mom kept saying "I'm so stressed out, i can't handle this. you have no idea how I feel Catherine."...she just left to visit my grandma, but I feel awful.  i really need things to go well for me for a little while.  please keep bella in your thoughts.


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh no! So sorry to hear this! Maybe if you didn't pull the root out, the tooth will grow back. It's too bad you can't find the tooth anywhere, she probably swallowed it in surprise. I wouldn't blame yourself, it's an unfortunate accident and you were trying to keep the two bunnies from hurting each other! I'm sure that they could be quite vicious if they were left to their own devices. I don't think the vet will charge too much to examine her - I don't think much else can be done other than to determine if the tooth will grow back and if it won't, then she will have one front tooth, which I'm sure she will adapt to. I'm sorry to hear that so much stressful stuff is going on for you, it all seems to happen at once like I said before! (((HUGS))) and I'm sending out good vibes to everyone's bunnies! No more accidents I hope!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> I am officially in Honeys bad books! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was so mad at me he even let my mum pick him up & hold him for a while LOL



Aw Honey has a defeated look on his face like Luigi! He's so sweet!

I just tried the MAC tricolour lipgloss. It's quite sheer and doesn't show up much, but that's ok. I do like the smell (vanilla) but I'm pretty sure that's how most of MAC's stuff smells. I like it but I have forgotten how sticky their stuff is in relation to what I normally wear (Kiehl's lip balm or Chanel gloss). I'm not sure that I understand the point of the tricolour thing though - it doesn't come out in 3 colours and from what I could see from the displays in the store, they eventually mix together in the tube.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh no Bella! I'm so sorry  I hope Bella's going to be ok.. let us know what the vet says!  You are a GREAT bunny mom, please don't feel bad


----------



## louis4life

*^^omgblonde* your furry baby just killed me...even though he was mad for getting dressed up...too precious!


----------



## sab_angel

kavnadoo,

I love ur bunny, he is adorable... do you let him stay loose around your house all day without supervision? I have a bunny rabbit he is 6months old and I take him out daily and play with him or he  walks around but he literally tries to chew everything and anything in site! So i would never dream of letting his loose all day... I can only imagine the damages, im quite sure he would have a lil bunny rabbit blast lol


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> ok here are a few of binky - "pre toe trauma" of course!
> 
> posing for mama's new cam..
> 
> 
> testing out my freshly changed sheets..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching tv in the living room..
> 
> 
> 
> "furniture sandwich"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what do you mean this isn't my bed??"
> 
> 
> the last one isn't recent but is one of my personal faves bec i got home from work and found him waiting patiently for me!


 

I love these.  He looks so happy and peaceful.  I always love to walk in with they are sleeping and watch them.


----------



## sab_angel

Hello fellow bunny lovers!

I'm now going to introduce you all to my lil baby, his name is *Charlie * he just turned 5 months on March 20th! 

Here are a few of my favorite pics of my lil fluffy son






*Just look at this face...*






*This is Charlie when he was 2months old, he was just about to try to chew my pants lol*





*My SO & I usually leave the cage door open and Charlie will come and visit...*


----------



## sab_angel

*My SO & I will usually leave the cage door open and Charlie will come & visit, he peeps his body out, its adorable!*

*




*


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I am officially in Honeys bad books! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was so mad at me he even let my mum pick him up & hold him for a while LOL


 


Honey looks like please hurry and get this over with.  A very confused bunny I love the outfit on him.  He looks so good in pink unfortunately.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> i'm freaking out. i let bella into my room so she could look a the other bunnies (they were all caged)- her and sarafina got into it through the bars. I was terrified that they would claw each others eyes out, so I grabbed Bella and yanked, but her top teeth had gotten lodged onto the NIC bars. Menawhile Sarafina had latched onto her snout and was biting. I didn't think- I yanked Bella off the bars harder b/c I was so scared. Now Bella is missing a front tooth! I don't see it anywhere! My vet is opening the clinic as an emergency for me in a an hour and Bella is acting fine but I am so so upset. I feel like an awful bunny mom. I have no idea how I will afford this. it's even worse b/c she was andy's bunny that he gave to me when we broke up, i feel like I should let him know b/c he loves her so much (he was sadder over her than me), but I won't call him. It's weird having no one to call when I am this upset- it used to be him! I'm just so sad that I hurt her. what makes it worse is my mom started crying and i got upset b/c I need people to be calm in emergency situations. she started crying harder b/c my grandma (her mom) is in the hospital dying and my mom kept saying "I'm so stressed out, i can't handle this. you have no idea how I feel Catherine."...she just left to visit my grandma, but I feel awful. i really need things to go well for me for a little while. please keep bella in your thoughts.


 

Oh no! I probably would have grabbed her also in a situation like that.  Who would think they would fight with bars between them.  I would think the tooth would grow back?  Did they vet say anything?  In the mean time you can crush up the pellets and veggies in the blender so she has an easier time eating.  Let us know what the vet says.  I am so sorry


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly- I know I was suprised at the stickiness. I have been wearing chanel gloss and it was so different.  I love the vanilla smell and the lipsticks have that also so I will buy more of them.  The pink tricolor is darker if you dip the brush to the bottom and lighter if you dip at the top but all the others are really the same.


----------



## ItalianFashion

sab_angel said:


> *My SO & I will usually leave the cage door open and Charlie will come & visit, he peeps his body out, its adorable!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

He is so cute!  I love that look they give like yes what do you want?  I often wonder what they are thinking when they look at us this way.


----------



## omgblonde

louis4life - hahaha he was SO mad, when I put him down he went straight back to his cage to sulk!

sab - Honey was like that when he was a baby, he was a massive chewer now he doesn't really chew much anymore.. maybe it's like a teething stage? Charlie is SO adorable!

IF - Yeah I think he realises the sooner he sits there and gets it over with the sooner he can go back to his business hahaha


----------



## bellapsyd

ok back from the vet.  Her tooth will grow back!  I just have to give her baytril and metcam for a little while.  Bigger problem: she keeps losing weight!  At this rate we may never get her spayed!


----------



## omgblonde

That's such a relief to hear her tooth with grow back! That's also amazing though.. do Human teeth grow back also?

Does the vet have any other ideas to help with weight gain?


----------



## pond23

*Bella*: I'm so sorry to hear about Bella's tooth! I know from experience that seeing bunnies attacking each other is very, very frightening. You get so scared that one of the bunnies will lose an eye. I freak out every time Puff Puff and Yum Yum fight.
I think there is a good chance that Bella's tooth will grow back. A lot of bunnies have faulty teeth that need to be pulled, and they are replaced with new stronger teeth that grow in.
And, as far as your telling Andy, I wouldn't do it. Just concentrate on Bella and on your move. There is no need to involve him. It will just complicate matters.


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ok back from the vet. Her tooth will grow back! I just have to give her baytril and metcam for a little while. Bigger problem: she keeps losing weight! At this rate we may never get her spayed!


 
^ That's excellent news about Bella's tooth growing back!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm glad to hear that Bella's tooth will grow back. In fact, I had a feeling it would! Bunnies' teeth and their incessant growing are both a blessing and a curse. In this case, it was a very good thing! Hopefully she starts to put the weight back on soon, she was doing so well. 

Hi to Charlie! He's a very cute orange Dutch! I had a black & white dutch when I was a child. He ran away every day! We kept him in a cage back then (didn't know any better) and let him run outside in the garden every afternoon.


----------



## pond23

*Kav*: Very cute photos of *Shadow*! I love the ones where you are eating and he is lying slouched on you! I wish my bunnies would do that when I am having dinner. And the crotch bunny shot is hilarious! Yum Yum does that too. LOL!

*girlvintage*: The "furniture sandwich" shot of *Binky* is priceless! He is such a cutie pie! I hope that the poor baby is doing better with his injured toe.
I remove the fur from my bunnies' tummies with my hands. They don't like the Furminator on that sensitive area. I gently pull the loose fur from their tummies, and I use my fingers like a comb to remove the rest.

*jelly*: Your BF sounds like such a sweetheart in the way that he talks about and treats *Evander*! I wish that all guys were that way.
I hope that you get the *Chanel* degrade reissue, especially since you are such a pink lover! It will be tough to be on a purse ban during your birthday, but it will be worth it if you fall in love with this special bag as much as I think you will.

*omgblonde*: *Honey* was made to wear girlie clothing! LOL! He looks so huggable, but royally ticked off, in his getup. He looks like a stuffed animal in your mom's arms. He is so furry and cuddly! It's been a while since I dressed up my Mr. Yum Yum in girlie clothing. I think it's about time that I find some new frou frou clothing for him from Target. LOL!

*sab_angel*: *Charlie* is precious! I love his coloring! Thanks for posting pics of your adorable cuddle bug!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond! I was wondering where you've been! 

Jelly- I want you to get your Chanel!  I ordered a rose pop sarah wallet from elux a few days ago- ugh, may need to return in b/c of vet costs!  BTW- I STILL don't have my HG bag I was talking about a few weeks ago.  I went through private seller in Asia...tracking is so slow!


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, you were able to track down a rose pop Sarah wallet? Lucky you, they are so hard to find and the colour is TDF! 

I want to know what your HG is! I'm dying here! 

I guess that I'll have to see what happens with the Chanel. If I get it, great. If not, I'm sure Chanel will release some other irresistible colour combo!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I was!  But not from elux- I'm not sure why I typed that (probably b/c I was reading before about someone else ordering from elux)- I saw it at the Saks inside the mall by the Ugg store in chicago (yes- i know how confusing that just sounded- but I am never over in that part of the city so I'm not sure the name of the store!)

bella ate some pellets!  her teeth must be not bothering her!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> i'm freaking out.  i let bella into my room so she could look a the other bunnies (they were all caged)- her and sarafina got into it through the bars.  I was terrified that they would claw each others eyes out, so I grabbed Bella and yanked, but her top teeth had gotten lodged onto the NIC bars.  Menawhile Sarafina had latched onto her snout and was biting.  I didn't think- I yanked Bella off the bars harder b/c I was so scared.  Now Bella is missing a front tooth!  I don't see it anywhere!  My vet is opening the clinic as an emergency for me in a an hour and Bella is acting fine but I am so so upset.  I feel like an awful bunny mom.  I have no idea how I will afford this. it's even worse b/c she was andy's bunny that he gave to me when we broke up, i feel like I should let him know b/c he loves her so much (he was sadder over her than me), but I won't call him.  It's weird having no one to call when I am this upset- it used to be him! I'm just so sad that I hurt her.  what makes it worse is my mom started crying and i got upset b/c I need people to be calm in emergency situations.  she started crying harder b/c my grandma (her mom) is in the hospital dying and my mom kept saying "I'm so stressed out, i can't handle this. you have no idea how I feel Catherine."...she just left to visit my grandma, but I feel awful.  i really need things to go well for me for a little while.  please keep bella in your thoughts.



ok bella, pls calm down.. i have good news about the front teeth..

about a year ago binky leaped off the bed and hit his face on a chair that was in the way.. he lost BOTH his upper front teeth!! i felt like the worst mom for not being there when he jumped. Now that i think about it, Binky is so accident prone!!  Anyway, the vet said not to worry bec their teeth grow like our nails do, and in a few days you'll see the tooth coming out again.. in the meantime give him soft foods and leafy veggies only, no carrots or anything crunchy that may need biting or be uncomfortable to chew..


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> And yes, I can understand not wanting to admit guilt. I am that way. It takes me a long time to apologize (I've been working on this and am better now) and the worse I feel, the harder it is to apologize. I'm sure that GV's bf loves Binky, he probably just feels incredibly awful about what happened and apologizing may be, in his mind, admitting fault. I think he just needs to realize that it will make you feel better and doesn't incriminate him in your eyes, GV.
> 
> Is Binky a lop? For some reason I thought he was a ND? Am I totally blind?



aw thanks for that advice *jelly*! i am trying to be patient with him and i'm sure he feels it, i just don't want him to think this'll cut it for me next time bec it can be very hurtful and can strain our relationship in the future..

binky is an ND but as he got older his left ear has gotten lazier and he only lifts it when he's all alert.. his right ear eventually follows his lazy brother when binky is totally relaxed.. which i just find adorable and very endearing that he cant seem to make up his mind if he's an ND or a LOP! LOL!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Chester can be like that!

I know how you felt *GV*, I feel like an awful bunny mom!  Binky is so adorable!


----------



## girlvintage

this is too precious *OMG*!!! i love all the photos!!!

when i force binky to do things i also think he has a "list" and he just put me on it again, specially when as he runs away- he foot flicks me!!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> *girlvintage*: The "furniture sandwich" shot of *Binky* is priceless! He is such a cutie pie! I hope that the poor baby is doing better with his injured toe.
> I remove the fur from my bunnies' tummies with my hands. They don't like the Furminator on that sensitive area. I gently pull the loose fur from their tummies, and I use my fingers like a comb to remove the rest.



thanks for the advice *pond*! i was wondering how other moms here did the tummies! he absolutely hates it when i turn him over and tickle his belly, it looks like the worst bunny torturing device if you didn't know better! lol!

binky is doing  much much better with his toe! the bleeding has completely stopped and he's using the paw like nothing had happened.. i'm just worrying now bec he's due for nail clipping and it wont be pleasant for sure.. so i think i'll wait for another week until i attempt to cut his nails bec the toe may still be too tender..


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> *Kav*: Very cute photos of *Shadow*! I love the ones where you are eating and he is lying slouched on you! I wish my bunnies would do that when I am having dinner. And the crotch bunny shot is hilarious! Yum Yum does that too. LOL!
> 
> *girlvintage*: The "furniture sandwich" shot of *Binky* is priceless! He is such a cutie pie! I hope that the poor baby is doing better with his injured toe.
> I remove the fur from my bunnies' tummies with my hands. They don't like the Furminator on that sensitive area. I gently pull the loose fur from their tummies, and I use my fingers like a comb to remove the rest.
> 
> *jelly*: Your BF sounds like such a sweetheart in the way that he talks about and treats *Evander*! I wish that all guys were that way.
> I hope that you get the *Chanel* degrade reissue, especially since you are such a pink lover! It will be tough to be on a purse ban during your birthday, but it will be worth it if you fall in love with this special bag as much as I think you will.
> 
> *omgblonde*: *Honey* was made to wear girlie clothing! LOL! He looks so huggable, but royally ticked off, in his getup. He looks like a stuffed animal in your mom's arms. He is so furry and cuddly! It's been a while since I dressed up my Mr. Yum Yum in girlie clothing. I think it's about time that I find some new frou frou clothing for him from Target. LOL!
> 
> *sab_angel*: *Charlie* is precious! I love his coloring! Thanks for posting pics of your adorable cuddle bug!


 

Yes we need new pics from you  I bought the green clover ribbon in my avatar from target.  The dollar section has a lot of accessories


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> thanks for the advice *pond*! i was wondering how other moms here did the tummies! he absolutely hates it when i turn him over and tickle his belly, it looks like the worst bunny torturing device if you didn't know better! lol!
> 
> binky is doing much much better with his toe! the bleeding has completely stopped and he's using the paw like nothing had happened.. i'm just worrying now bec he's due for nail clipping and it wont be pleasant for sure.. so i think i'll wait for another week until i attempt to cut his nails bec the toe may still be too tender..


 

They are so resilient.  Thats great is is hopping around and acting normal. That is strange about bunnies ears.  Luigi had one ear that stuck in the air when he was a baby and now both are relaxed but the ear that stuck up has a little knot at the base of it on his head.  I have not figured out what it is.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I was! But not from elux- I'm not sure why I typed that (probably b/c I was reading before about someone else ordering from elux)- I saw it at the Saks inside the mall by the Ugg store in chicago (yes- i know how confusing that just sounded- but I am never over in that part of the city so I'm not sure the name of the store!)
> 
> bella ate some pellets! her teeth must be not bothering her!


 

Having one tooth must enable her to still grasp food and she probably pushes it to the back to chew with her molars. This is good so she does not need mushy food for a few weeks.  I think my guinea pigs tooth took about 3 weeks to grow back when he lost it biting on cage bars.


----------



## bellapsyd

some new pictures of my babies!

Chester and Sarafina during naptime- I can't get enough of sleeping bunny pictures!  For some reason, they always go inside their house to sleep!  Even though they have free run, their house is their safe spot for sleeping I guess.

Some pictures of Bella and her new bed- and critical care eating!  I have to put that baby gate up or else she charges into the room where Sarafina and Chester are- like today, and a fight breaks out!  I really want to get her spayed so she can get her own bunny boyfriend!  This tooth issue, her weight, and the bottom jaw lump all need to be taken care of before the spaying can happen though!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> some new pictures of my babies!
> 
> Chester and Sarafina during naptime- I can't get enough of sleeping bunny pictures! For some reason, they always go inside their house to sleep! Even though they have free run, their house is their safe spot for sleeping I guess.
> 
> Some pictures of Bella and her new bed- and critical care eating! I have to put that baby gate up or else she charges into the room where Sarafina and Chester are- like today, and a fight breaks out! I really want to get her spayed so she can get her own bunny boyfriend! This tooth issue, her weight, and the bottom jaw lump all need to be taken care of before the spaying can happen though!


 

They all look adorable bella.  I love the sleeping pics also.  That bed is nice.  I had it in my hand at petsmart and was going to buy it but said no he will eat it in a week and put it back.  Did you see the carrier?  I loved that also.


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> some new pictures of my babies!
> 
> Chester and Sarafina during naptime- I can't get enough of sleeping bunny pictures!  For some reason, they always go inside their house to sleep!  Even though they have free run, their house is their safe spot for sleeping I guess.
> 
> Some pictures of Bella and her new bed- and critical care eating!  I have to put that baby gate up or else she charges into the room where Sarafina and Chester are- like today, and a fight breaks out!  I really want to get her spayed so she can get her own bunny boyfriend!  This tooth issue, her weight, and the bottom jaw lump all need to be taken care of before the spaying can happen though!



that bed is so cute! ..binky also tends to run back to his cage when its nap time, i guess its what they would consider their rabbit hole..

aw i do hope bella gets over all her issues soon enough..

IF - so luigi isnt neutered yet? thats why he's so frisky with his toys!


----------



## sab_angel

Since this is a very old thread there are lots of pages! can everyone start putting up new pics!?


----------



## girlvintage

sab_angel said:


> Since this is a very old thread there are lots of pages! can everyone start putting up new pics!?



i believe we all just did dear!


----------



## lunette

girlvintage said:


> oh my gosh that girl is hilarious!!
> 
> have been so busy lately i have to catch up on this thread!
> 
> last weekend my gallery class participated in an art event held in the community park, paintings from budding artists to well-known painters were sold for the benefit of the national museum, and guess what -- my blue bunny SOLD!!




Who's NOT surprised??  WE all know you're talented- super talented!


----------



## lunette

My daughter and I visited at the shelter yesterday to look at the bunnies.  We spent a lot of time with this one, he was such a character, "Walter."   Really big, about 10 pounds, pretty aggressive and grumpy at first, eventually he was collapsed like a big baby in Claire's lap.  He HATES having his stomach touched, but almost purrs when you rub his neck.  A total neat freak, his pen was immaculate, and you never saw a rabbit groom himself like that!  His info sheet said he liked "magazines," I'd bet his favorites are GQ and Architectural Digest.  I'm thinking about adopting him, not sure though.  He really likes dogs and other animals, and we don't have any.  Anyway, this picture totally captures him.


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw! he looks very much like a "walter"!! sure sounds like he's picked you guys out already, i do hope you get to adopt him!


----------



## omgblonde

GV - hahahaha I am CONSTANTLY getting foot-flicked!

Bella - Adorable pictures!! They are all so cute!

Lunette - Walter is a cutie!! Let us know if you adopt him! 

Sab - Anyone and everyone is welcome to post pics/messages/anything!


----------



## bellapsyd

lunette- he is adorable!  sounds like he loves your daughter!


----------



## em821

*GV* &#8211; Bindy is adorable! I love his coloring and the helicopter ears! 

*OMG* &#8211; Honey looks like a stuffed bunny with the pink dress! He looked like he had giving up trying to fight!  

*Bella *&#8211; Bunnies war is one of the scariest sights! It was instinct how you reacted.  I&#8217;m so relieved to hear that Bella&#8217;s tooth will grow back. It has been some stressful time for you, hope things will start to get better soon! Rose pop is so pretty! I wish you will be able to keep the wallet! Sarah wallet is very functional! I have one in violette, I think I might get the French purse in rose pop! 

*Sab_angel* &#8211; Charlie is so cute! Baby bunnies chew everything! Wait when he is a bit older then you will be able to let him loose without supervisions. 

Aw! Love the new pics *Bella*!


----------



## em821

lunette said:


> My daughter and I visited at the shelter yesterday to look at the bunnies. We spent a lot of time with this one, he was such a character, "Walter." Really big, about 10 pounds, pretty aggressive and grumpy at first, eventually he was collapsed like a big baby in Claire's lap. He HATES having his stomach touched, but almost purrs when you rub his neck. A total neat freak, his pen was immaculate, and you never saw a rabbit groom himself like that! His info sheet said he liked "magazines," I'd bet his favorites are GQ and Architectural Digest. I'm thinking about adopting him, not sure though. He really likes dogs and other animals, and we don't have any. Anyway, this picture totally captures him.


 
Aw! Walter is a cutie! I love big bunnies too! Do you have a bunny already? Sorry, I can't remember! If you intend for the 2 bunnies to bond (be friend with each other), it's best to bring your bunny to the shelter to see if they will love each other! Bunnies need to select their own mate!


----------



## sab_angel

^^^ Walter is a cutie! its great that you can give him a home and save him from the shelter  congrats!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> If you intend for the 2 bunnies to bond (be friend with each other), it's best to bring your bunny to the shelter to see if they will love each other! Bunnies need to select their own mate!



oh man.. i always thought it was expected that its takes the two bunnies time to get to know each other, fighting in the process, before finally becoming friends.. all along i had no idea that bunnies can also bond instantly! ..sadly our area doesn't even have bunny adoption places where i can take binky to pick out a friend! 

my bf and i have been wanting to bond binky with his bunny milo, but milo isn't neutered yet so we're planning to do it after.. i hear that sticking them in a carrier in the backseat of a car and driving around for awhile will make them bond faster bec they'd be comforting each other through the bumps, is that true??


----------



## ItalianFashion

GV - yes that does help sometimes but some animals can be stubborn and refuse to get a long.  I had one pig like this Charlie and he was a mean thing.  He hated all other pigs except one female I had.  He would raise his fur chatter and try to kill others . When he got older he settled down enough where he would not try to bite but he was still irritated.


----------



## bellapsyd

GV- don't use a carrier- use a box or something that lets you have easy access in case a fight should break out!  One person sit in the back with the buns, the other drive!


----------



## girlvintage

^ that makes alot of sense! binky is a huge bully!


----------



## em821

Bunnies can react to human differently than to other rabbits! For a longtime I didn't think Oh-Oh can be paired because he's such a bully and have a very strong personality, he must get his way! But when he met Allegra, he just melted and it was love at first sight!

If you find yourself have 2 single rabbits that must get alone, the go car ride in the carrier together (stuffed with towels so the 2 have to sit together and can't move)is just one of the ways to try to bond the bunnies! But it's much easier to let the single bunny "pick"!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw bunny bonding sounds so cute. I don't think Evander could bond to anyone, he is so bossy and has been an "only child" for so long.


----------



## omgblonde

I'd love to get a gf for Honey but my dad says no


----------



## ItalianFashion

Have you guys seen the lush bunny bath bombs so cute!  I am going to pick up a few tomorrow.

http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/specials/easter


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Have you guys seen the lush bunny bath bombs so cute!  I am going to pick up a few tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/specials/easter



oh how cute!! i wonder if they have it in my area already.. and if they have other bunny related stuff - i dont have a bath to use it in!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> oh how cute!! i wonder if they have it in my area already.. and if they have other bunny related stuff - i dont have a bath to use it in!


 
lol. I know I am buying it just because its a bunny.  My store said the shipment will be put out tomorrow.


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> Have you guys seen the lush bunny bath bombs so cute!  I am going to pick up a few tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/specials/easter



Aw! Cute! I just looked at some of their other products, a few other things look interesting too! I think I might need to order a few things!


----------



## sab_angel

*em821, *your bunnies are so adorable, I rly like ur avatar pic of them "bonding"

I've had my lil son Charlie for about 5 months now, my SO & I have thought of getting him a lil friend/ gf but I dont kno how he would react to that, im not convinced but seeing your pic I kno there is hope!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Have you guys seen the lush bunny bath bombs so cute! I am going to pick up a few tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/specials/easter


 
^ Those bunny bath bombs are so cute *IF*! I'm going to drop by Lush tomorrow, and I'm definitely going to look for these. I'm normally more of a shower person, but these are just too cute.


----------



## pond23

My 3 bunnies don't get along at all. My sister and I have tried every trick in the book, and nothing has worked. They are all spayed or neutered, but they have very stubborn and independent personalities. And they prefer the company of humans. Whenever they are around each other, they need to be supervised very carefully. The rest of the time I separate them into their own large exercise pens. What's ironic is that we got the second bunny to be the first one's companion, and then when that didn't work out, we got the third one to be the second's one boyfriend. It makes us sad that we can't bond them, but we've given up at this point.


----------



## em821

Sab - Thank you! At 5 months old, he is still a baby, there's plenty of time! When you feel ready, contact a local shelter ask for adopting a potential bunny friend for Charlie. I would recommand the "house rabbit society" that's close to you, they are experts at everything rabbits! Just remember Charlie might be picky and would like the chance to select his own mate! 

Oh-Oh was a single bunny for the first 5 years and deeply bonded to me. I didn't think he thinks himself as a rabbit! I thought he couldnt be paired but the ladies at the CO-HRS finally convinced me to give it a try! Allegra loved him instantly (joy dance, showing off ...etc), took Oh-Oh a bit longer, but they were cuddling within the first few hrs!


----------



## em821

Pond - Some bunnies are just more into people! There's been a few at the shelter were adopted to homes as single bunnies because they just simply can not get alone with any other bunny even after lots of attempts to find them their own bunny friends!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Sab - Thank you! At 5 months old, he is still a baby, there's plenty of time! When you feel ready, contact a local shelter ask for adopting a potential bunny friend for Charlie. I would recommand the "house rabbit society" that's close to you, they are experts at everything rabbits! Just remember Charlie might be picky and would like the chance to select his own mate!
> 
> Oh-Oh was a single bunny for the first 5 years and deeply bonded to me. I didn't think he thinks himself as a rabbit! I thought he couldnt be paired but the ladies at the CO-HRS finally convinced me to give it a try! *Allegra loved him instantly (joy dance, showing off ...etc), *took Oh-Oh a bit longer, but they were cuddling within the first few hrs!


 

Em, When Allegra was showing off was she circling and running around , twitching her head etc . ?  Luigi does this when I come in his room while also honking. He will also pick up up his baby and run with it and jump in and out of the litterbox. Does this mean he is trying to win me over lol?


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Em, When Allegra was showing off was she circling and running around , twitching her head etc . ?  Luigi does this when I come in his room while also honking. He will also pick up up his baby and run with it and jump in and out of the litterbox. Does this mean he is trying to win me over lol?



*IF* - not too sure if i read it (or misread it?) a couple of posts back, but is luigi neutered already? bec he's obsession with stuffed animals is adorable! .. i remember binky was in love with a stuffed bunny before he was neutered, and would honk around me all the time, but after he got neutered lost all interest in the toy, and now only very rarely honks.


----------



## leothelnss

ohhh I love looking at all of your adorable bunnies!
If we didn't have dogs we'd definitely have rabbits.
I almost adopted one a few years ago, it was descibed as a rabbit called Splasher because if you weren't paying attention to her she would splash her paws in her water bowl and make a mess, LOL! I hope she found a good home, she looked so cute


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *IF* - not too sure if i read it (or misread it?) a couple of posts back, but is luigi neutered already? bec he's obsession with stuffed animals is adorable! .. i remember binky was in love with a stuffed bunny before he was neutered, and would honk around me all the time, but after he got neutered lost all interest in the toy, and now only very rarely honks.


 

No he has not been neutered.  I felt bad to put him through surgery and he does not need it.  He does not spray and he does not have a female around.  

I love it when they honk so I definitely do not want him neutered now  Maybe they are attracted to us before they get neutered and do not realize they are rabbits like em said .


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> No he has not been neutered.  I felt bad to put him through surgery and he does not need it.  He does not spray and he does not have a female around.
> 
> I love it when they honk so I definitely do not want him neutered now  Maybe they are attracted to us before they get neutered and do not realize they are rabbits like em said .



I definitely agree that when rabbits don't have bunny-partners they take the closest one to it, which in our case is us!

Binky did spray ALOT and humped anything that moved, there came a point that it seemed all he thought of was humping, and hardly got any rest.. he would be so tired and frustrated each day from all his "playboy activity"! ..so i actually felt for his sanity (and mine) that neutering was the best decision.. i also read that it prolongs the life of single bunnies ?? i know thats true for single females but not sure if it really holds true to single males as well.. ??

I think Binky still considers me his "wife" even after neutering, bec he still tries to intimidate the bf with threatening lunges and loves to nip at his ankles, then runs to me for cover..! the bf calls him "mama's-boy"


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Em, When Allegra was showing off was she circling and running around , twitching her head etc . ?  Luigi does this when I come in his room while also honking. He will also pick up up his baby and run with it and jump in and out of the litterbox. Does this mean he is trying to win me over lol?



Hahahaha Honey does that to me too! Then sometimes I pick him up and his erm.. man parts are very visable LOL

I've only heard Honey honk once though!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Have you guys seen the lush bunny bath bombs so cute!  I am going to pick up a few tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/specials/easter



I wonder what they smell like? Sometimes Lush's scents are a bit iffy to me. I think the chocolate egg and candy fluff ones sound good!

I had Evander neutered before he could develop any sexual feelings! I know what a frisky rabbit is like. I hate it when they hump stuff, it can get really annoying. However, once in a while he will honk and run around me in circles. Not sure if it's an attraction thing or a food thing for him.


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> Em, When Allegra was showing off was she *circling and running around* , *twitching her head *etc . ? Luigi does this when I come in his room while also honking. He will also pick up up his baby and run with it and *jump in and out of the litterbox*. Does this mean *he is trying to win me over* lol?


 
Haha! I would say so! Oh-Oh and Petunia still do the joyful dance ...etc everyday when I come back home from work and waking up in the morning!  No honking from them though! 

Oh-Oh was already neutered before I adopted him when he was 10months old. He used to be so bond to me that I felt so guilty to ever go out after school / work (like for dinner...etc) and vacation away is just not possible! Oh-Oh followed me around everywhere in the house and would hump on my arm after I pet him for a while and my clothes that I wore, mind you, not the fresh laundried ones ush:. Now he humps Petunia's head  after I pet him!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> I definitely agree that when rabbits don't have bunny-partners they take the closest one to it, which in our case is us!
> 
> Binky did spray ALOT and humped anything that moved, there came a point that it seemed *all he thought of was humping, and hardly got any rest.. he would be so tired and frustrated each day from all his "playboy activity"!* ..so i actually felt for his sanity (and mine) that neutering was the best decision.. i also read that it prolongs the life of single bunnies ?? i know thats true for single females but not sure if it really holds true to single males as well.. ??
> 
> *I think Binky still considers me his "wife" even after neutering, bec he still tries to intimidate the bf with threatening lunges and loves to nip at his ankles, then runs to me for cover..! the bf calls him "mama's-boy" *


 
Haha! How funny! 

Oh-Oh would run and touch my DH in his ankle and start runing away and twitching his head for my DH to chase him - playing hard to catch!


----------



## sab_angel

*em,* ty for the advice! Its so true Charlie is still my lil baby so I have time to get him a lil girlfriend lol

I am from Montreal, so I dont kno if there is  Rabbit society here?


----------



## jellybebe

sab_angel said:


> *em,* ty for the advice! Its so true Charlie is still my lil baby so I have time to get him a lil girlfriend lol
> 
> I am from Montreal, so I dont kno if there is  Rabbit society here?



I don't know if there is one in Montreal but there might be one in ON. Is there an SPCA that you can check out? Many of them have rabbits too.


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> Haha! How funny!
> 
> Oh-Oh would run and touch my DH in his ankle and start runing away and twitching his head for my DH to chase him - playing hard to catch!



aw how cute!! i super love it when they're being playful!! - binky is most playful in the mornings, soon as i wake up he waits by the bedroom door to be let out to the living room so he can run and do binkies on the the rug, he's like a little puppy!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is TOO playful in the mornings haha I'm a walking zombie & he's hopping around like like a child on christmas day!


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha! exactly like my binky!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I wonder what they smell like? Sometimes Lush's scents are a bit iffy to me. I think the chocolate egg and candy fluff ones sound good!
> 
> I had Evander neutered before he could develop any sexual feelings! I know what a frisky rabbit is like. I hate it when they hump stuff, it can get really annoying. However, once in a while he will honk and run around me in circles. Not sure if it's an attraction thing or a food thing for him.


 

I bought the fluff and honey bombs tonight they smell sweet.  The choco and the garden were really overwhelming.  She gave me a bunch of samples to try.  I got rockstar and I should coco soap.  I love the smell lets hope they work.  I also got samples of skinny dip  buttercream soap and trichomania shampoo.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Haha! How funny!
> 
> Oh-Oh would run and touch my DH in his ankle and start runing away and twitching his head for my DH to chase him - playing hard to catch!


 

Haha Luigi bites my husbands leg.  If I put him in hubbies lap he jumps right off and back into mine.  Luigi likes playing chase also.  If he goes in my bedroom and I try to get him he binkies and twitches and runs under the bed.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> *Kav* - Aw! Sooooo cute! I have never thought of posting my bunny cookies on here!  Great idea as ester is coming! Your couch looks so comfy! Shadow is so cute! Oh-Oh used to sleep next to me and cuddle by me until I got him paired! Great pics, so sweet!



The bunny cookies were delicious! I had a whole tupperware of them in the office and ate them way too quick. I can always make more though... 



girlvintage said:


> eeeeek!!!! these photos are too freakin adorable!!! ok, this definitely makes my day, i wish binky would slouch like that!!
> 
> i'd better upload my recent binky photos as well then!



I know! I love the slouching. Your binky pics are hilarious! The furniture sandwich one had me!

I never realised how big Binky's head was until I saw the photos, he must have huge teeth too! The photo with him facing his ears towards the camera was so cute! Binky is such an expressive bunny. 



ItalianFashion said:


> I absolutely LOVE these. He is so sweet! he must really love you. He looks so sad that there is no food for him. I also love your cookies. They look nice. I would love to try to make homemade sugar cookies. I saw some cute ones on williams sonoma site the other day. Yours look just as nice you could frost them also in pink  and add details.



Awww thanks *IF*. He does loves me, and I love him so much. I was going to frock the cookies but when I tried one it tasted so good that I was too lazy to frost them! I think what I made were sugar cookies, they tasted like them. All it was was sugar, eggs, flour and butter. It was so simple, but so yummy!


----------



## caruava

Shadow does the same thing except he gazes at walls or at the vacuum cleaner!

I honestly wonder what on earth goes through his head when he's just sitting there gazing at a blank wall. Like a little kid in detention.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> omg!!! i love all the new bunny pics!  Kav- shadow is adorable!  GV- be very careful when you do the underside with the furminator!  so happy binky is doing well!
> 
> Jelly- you need the denegrade (spelling?)
> 
> ok my turn it looks like...I'm going to have to take some new pictures soon



Thanks *bella* glad you liked them. And yes I agree, I'm very careful with the underside. I don't even really do the underside.

I get Shadow to lie on his side and I brush his sides. He'd freak out too much if I did his tummy, plus I'd be scared of hurting him.



jellybebe said:


> OMG he is soooo cute and affectionate! I guess he is just naturally that sweet and loving! It took me and bf almost 3 years to get Evander to be like this, and he still doesn't really like to lie on us. He will put his paws on my lap or on my arm when he's cuddling with me, but he still doesn't like to lie on any part of my body if he can help it.
> 
> I woke up soooo late today, still getting used to the time change. Oh well. Glad to see everybody's bunnies are well! Mine was moping around last night because he missed his mommy. I feel so awful for leaving him but at least when I come home next, it will be for the whole summer! Then next year I may take him with me for the first semester.
> 
> Sometimes I think that I'm going out with a woman! My bf is very manly in the stereotypical sense (tall, big, works hard, drives fast, plays video games, etc) but when it comes to me and the bunny he's such a softie! Everyone asks me if he was a bunny freak when we met because he is constantly talking about the bunny to his family/friends even though nobody understands! Sometimes I'll be talking to him on the phone and he won't answer me for a while because he is busy kissing the bunny! And yes, I can understand not wanting to admit guilt. I am that way. It takes me a long time to apologize (I've been working on this and am better now) and the worse I feel, the harder it is to apologize. I'm sure that GV's bf loves Binky, he probably just feels incredibly awful about what happened and apologizing may be, in his mind, admitting fault. I think he just needs to realize that it will make you feel better and doesn't incriminate him in your eyes, GV.
> 
> Is Binky a lop? For some reason I thought he was a ND? Am I totally blind?
> 
> I've noticed from the ladies on here with lops that they seem more laid-back and cuddly.
> 
> I got an email from a Chanel SA yesterday (in my hometown) saying that when she gets a degrade in, she can send it to me. If I get this bag, I will have to go on a serious ban, possibly for up to a year. I'm not sure how I'm going to do it considering my bday is in the summer etc, but I will have to figure out a way.



Your boyfriend sounds lovely... Evander is so lucky. So this one is a keeper I'm guessing? Wedding bells anytime soon? You can get married in a Chanel dress!


----------



## caruava

FAIR DINKUM!!!!

OMG you have got no idea how HORRIFIED I am!!! 

Poor Honey! The poor bugger! He looks like a girl! But I guess that was the look you were going for. I love this photo... Honey is so nice and fluffy by the way. 

Poor poor Honey....


----------



## caruava

sab_angel said:


> kavnadoo,
> 
> I love ur bunny, he is adorable... do you let him stay loose around your house all day without supervision? I have a bunny rabbit he is 6months old and I take him out daily and play with him or he  walks around but he literally tries to chew everything and anything in site! So i would never dream of letting his loose all day... I can only imagine the damages, im quite sure he would have a lil bunny rabbit blast lol



Thank you *sab*. Well if I am out at work I keep him in his condo. Here's a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAjYJVfsb6I

If I am only going out for a short while I leave him out. If I'm home he stays out, but I've had to lock him up at night because he'll get on my bed and start licking my face at 3-4am!!!

I am fully comfortable leaving him unsupervised. I trust him and I have also taken the precautions in the home. I am very lucky he doesn't chew my leather couch or any of the wooden skirting, wardrobes, chairs (everything here is wood).

I guess I got really lucky with Shadow. He doesn't chew doors or anything really. Just his hay. If I leave a plastic bag out he will chew that but that's it. Oh and he loves rubber bands! So I'm careful with what I leave out.

Other than that if I had to leave him out for the whole day while I'm at work I know he won't cause any damage.  If he was like my previous buns.... he'd he locked up in the condo if he wasn't supervised. Bunnies can be SO destructive!

Charlie is so gorgeous! It's hard to believe that something so innocent looking could potentialy cause so much damage!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ok back from the vet.  Her tooth will grow back!  I just have to give her baytril and metcam for a little while.  Bigger problem: she keeps losing weight!  At this rate we may never get her spayed!



PHEW! Hopefully her weight stabilises soon!



pond23 said:


> *Kav*: Very cute photos of *Shadow*! I love the ones where you are eating and he is lying slouched on you! I wish my bunnies would do that when I am having dinner. And the crotch bunny shot is hilarious! Yum Yum does that too. LOL!



Awww thanks *pond*... I'll be honest with you sometimes when I pet Shadow's head when he's lying on me like that he starts lightly grinding his teeth and because of where he is, it feels bloody weird!!! 

But nice to hear that Yum Yum does it too! The bf laughs at the thought of The Adventures of Crotch Bunny and V*ginal V*bratory Stimulations!!!



bellapsyd said:


> some new pictures of my babies!
> 
> Chester and Sarafina during naptime- I can't get enough of sleeping bunny pictures! For some reason, they always go inside their house to sleep! Even though they have free run, their house is their safe spot for sleeping I guess.
> 
> Some pictures of Bella and her new bed- and critical care eating! I have to put that baby gate up or else she charges into the room where Sarafina and Chester are- like today, and a fight breaks out! I really want to get her spayed so she can get her own bunny boyfriend! This tooth issue, her weight, and the bottom jaw lump all need to be taken care of before the spaying can happen though!



SO sweet! Bunnies are such sweet creatures, I could look at these photos all day long.



ItalianFashion said:


> lol. I know I am buying it just because its a bunny. My store said the shipment will be put out tomorrow.



These are cute!



leothelnss said:


> ohhh I love looking at all of your adorable bunnies!
> If we didn't have dogs we'd definitely have rabbits.
> I almost adopted one a few years ago, it was descibed as a rabbit called Splasher because if you weren't paying attention to her she would splash her paws in her water bowl and make a mess, LOL! I hope she found a good home, she looked so cute



Thank you on behalf of everyone! We love our bunnies here.



ItalianFashion said:


> Haha Luigi bites my husbands leg. If I put him in hubbies lap he jumps right off and back into mine. Luigi likes playing chase also. If he goes in my bedroom and I try to get him he binkies and twitches and runs under the bed.



That's hilarious! Then again I forget the bugger isn't desexed. Ouch though... bunny nips are not pleasant. Awww that's so sweet that he plays with you like that. He must trust you so much. How old is Luigi again?


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow does the same thing except he gazes at walls or at the vacuum cleaner!
> 
> I honestly wonder what on earth goes through his head when he's just sitting there gazing at a blank wall. Like a little kid in detention.



hahaha! i know right?? i always catch binky zoning out at a wall too.. or a chair.. or a shoe.. its hilarious! 

he does have a rather big head.. the RAOK t-shirt "almost" didnt fit over it! 

..and yup his teeth are huge, i need to trim them almost every month bec they grow so fast..! 

yes, he has gotten expensive bec of his mishaps! i am determined to not have anymore vet visits til the year end!! crossing my fingers that he doesnt get his paws in some trouble again soon!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> FAIR DINKUM!!!!
> 
> OMG you have got no idea how HORRIFIED I am!!!
> 
> Poor Honey! The poor bugger! He looks like a girl! But I guess that was the look you were going for. I love this photo... Honey is so nice and fluffy by the way.
> 
> Poor poor Honey....



hahahah he looks like he's ready to murder me!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> hahaha! i know right?? i always catch binky zoning out at a wall too.. or a chair.. or a shoe.. its hilarious!
> 
> he does have a rather big head.. the RAOK t-shirt "almost" didnt fit over it!
> 
> ..and yup his teeth are huge, i need to trim them almost every month bec they grow so fast..!
> 
> yes, he has gotten expensive bec of his mishaps! i am determined to not have anymore vet visits til the year end!! crossing my fingers that he doesnt get his paws in some trouble again soon!


it freaks me out when they go all starey on something! especially when they stare and thump 

I've never seen Honeys teeth! That's the one thing he won't let me do.. look in his mouth!

How's his paw doing now?


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> it freaks me out when they go all starey on something! especially when they stare and thump
> 
> I've never seen Honeys teeth! That's the one thing he won't let me do.. look in his mouth!
> 
> How's his paw doing now?



oh you should have the vet check then, better to be safe!

....binky stared and thumped at the curtains for 10 whole mins at one time:blink:

he's paw is doing perfect now thanks for asking!


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah he always goes to the vet to have his teeth shaved or whatever they do  poor thing!

Yay glad Binkys paw is better!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay glad to hear all the happy bunny news. Sometimes I can't help but wonder, why are bunnies so darn cute? Is it to melt our hearts? I can't understand how someone could not find a bunny cute, but anyways...

I have a broken light bulb jammed in my lighting fixture in the bathroom! So annoying! I managed to get the bulb out, but the metal ring that screws it in place is stuck! Any advice? So annoying because I am hosting med school interviewees at my place this weekend and want everything to be nice.


----------



## girlvintage

^ do you have long-nose pliers with rubber handles? try using that to grip and turn.. dont do it bare foot or the open current might still zap you, cover the floor with a dry towel to be sure


----------



## em821

^ Long nose pliers would be my suggestion too! Bend the edge a bit to get a good grasp. You'll be ok as long as the light switch is off!

Colorado is getting snowed-in today, snow blizzard warning - anywhere from 8 to 15 inches! I should not have come into work today. Snow starting ~7am and is already deep enough to cover my shoes at 9am! Visibility is nearly zero!

Anyways, after a long wait (my credit card put a stop on my purchase due to possible fraud, all cleared with lots of phone calls) but I finally got the bag I purchased from eLux! The black L Mahina! The pic is horribe, I took it with my phone in my office!


----------



## savvysgirl

Afternoon ladies, I keep forgetting to check the posts here and say hello. Hope everyone is well. 

I'm still having no luck with the potty training and it's driving me mad! I put the tray in one corner and they wee in the other. I swap corners and they still wee in the opposite corner. Lucas just wees anywhere. Lacey isnt too bad. My SIL thinks we should give up but i am determined to prove we can potty train them. They are 7 months now .. is there hope?! 

Gorgeous bag* Em*! I really want a new handbag but just can't decide what to go for. Such hard decisions!


----------



## em821

^ Thank you! 

Don't give up! Can you add additional trays? So one at each corners and the places where they pee? I used to have 6 trays around my house for my bunnies. >_<


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> it freaks me out when they go all starey on something! especially when they stare and thump
> 
> I've never seen Honeys teeth! That's the one thing he won't let me do.. look in his mouth!
> 
> How's his paw doing now?


 

Will he let you trance him?  I do that and then look at luigis teeth.  i am sure he hates it but its the only way I can do it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> ^ Long nose pliers would be my suggestion too! Bend the edge a bit to get a good grasp. You'll be ok as long as the light switch is off!
> 
> Colorado is getting snowed-in today, snow blizzard warning - anywhere from 8 to 15 inches! I should not have come into work today. Snow starting ~7am and is already deep enough to cover my shoes at 9am! Visibility is nearly zero!
> 
> Anyways, after a long wait (my credit card put a stop on my purchase due to possible fraud, all cleared with lots of phone calls) but I finally got the bag I purchased from eLux! The black L Mahina! The pic is horribe, I took it with my phone in my office!


 

Wow I am glad I am not there. Snow this late is not right.  I am waiting for the 80 degree days. It is 65-75 this week.  I love the Mahina!  Is this a permanent item?  The leather is so smooshy and soft .


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> That's hilarious! Then again I forget the bugger isn't desexed. Ouch though... bunny nips are not pleasant. Awww that's so sweet that he plays with you like that. He must trust you so much. How old is Luigi again?


 

He is about 2 years 7 months.  Getting old!  Its more like he pulls Hubbys hair on his legs.  He also hates hair on hubbies face.  He will try to pull it out.


----------



## omgblonde

Em - Love the bag!!

IF - LMAO what a bully! Honey always tries to chew my hair..especially if I've just come back from the hairdressers and he can smell the bleach, he tries to chomp on it like nobodys business!


----------



## bellapsyd

I know awhile back you guys were talking about bonding stubborn bunnies.... not sure if I shared this story with you or not, but when Lexi was adopted, the shelter told us she was an only bun, they tried bonding her without any luck and she had been there for 2 years I think.  We had her for another 2 or 3 and then we fostered Raffie.....it was love at first sight!  It started wither her sneaking into the laundry room where he was in his playpen.  She would go up to the gate, sniff, and turn and run away- he would stare longingly after her.  Eventually, after he was fixed and all hormones left (he was a humper!), we introduced them (about 4 or 5 months later) and that was it.  No bonding down time, no nothing- she just accepted him right in.  The previous "unbondable, alpha bunny" fell in love!  She hated if we even smelled like another bunny and used to attack-that's how much she hated other buns!  The funny thing is, he just lies there all day and waits for her to groom him- and she's ok with that!  I tease that she became a domesticated housebunwife!

Kav- we are getting a lot of rain soon in Chicago with the chance of snow Saturday.  I'm NOT happy!  It's 60 today!  Snow?! Really? Again?  ugh. 

I got my LV order!  But instead of sending me the Sarah wallet- I got the french purse in rose pop!  At first I was upset, but I've decided I'm going to keep it and keep looking for the Sarah wallet.  Guess it was too good to be true!  I also got the nameplate key/change holder in galactic blue....not sure what I can put in there- any ideas? My HG bag, STILL has not come.  I'm a little worried as I went through a private seller over seas b/c it is a discontinued highly sought after bag!  I'm filing a claim now.

edit: LV.com has it...I think I'm ordering!


----------



## sab_angel

savvysgirl said:


> Afternoon ladies, I keep forgetting to check the posts here and say hello. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm still having no luck with the potty training and it's driving me mad! I put the tray in one corner and they wee in the other. I swap corners and they still wee in the opposite corner. Lucas just wees anywhere. Lacey isnt too bad. My SIL thinks we should give up but i am determined to prove we can potty train them. They are 7 months now .. is there hope?!
> 
> Gorgeous bag* Em*! I really want a new handbag but just can't decide what to go for. Such hard decisions!


 

I was so discouraged when I was trying to get Charlie potty trained, he was doing exactly as you described! He would pee everywhere but in the tray. After a while my SO suggested that we stop putting shavings in his cage since Charlie seemed to dislike them anyways (it was so cute, he would push the shavings away from him). Once there was no shavings, voila! he was potty trained like a pro!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> ^ Long nose pliers would be my suggestion too! Bend the edge a bit to get a good grasp. You'll be ok as long as the light switch is off!
> 
> Colorado is getting snowed-in today, snow blizzard warning - anywhere from 8 to 15 inches! I should not have come into work today. Snow starting ~7am and is already deep enough to cover my shoes at 9am! Visibility is nearly zero!
> 
> Anyways, after a long wait (my credit card put a stop on my purchase due to possible fraud, all cleared with lots of phone calls) but I finally got the bag I purchased from eLux! The black L Mahina! The pic is horribe, I took it with my phone in my office!



OMG Em what a gorgeous new addition!!!!!!! LOVE the Mahina, definitely one of my fave LVs of all time. How much do you love the gorgeous slouchy shape and soft leather with all the detailed perforations? Congrats! 

Will try the pliers. That's what I was thinking. Luckily there are 2 sets of lights in the bathroom that operate off different switches, so I won't be attempting this in total darkness.

Ooh Bella hope it all works out with your new bag. Sometimes items shipped from overseas can get stuck in customs.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> I know awhile back you guys were talking about bonding stubborn bunnies.... not sure if I shared this story with you or not, but when Lexi was adopted, the shelter told us she was an only bun, they tried bonding her without any luck and she had been there for 2 years I think.  We had her for another 2 or 3 and then we fostered Raffie.....it was love at first sight!  It started wither her sneaking into the laundry room where he was in his playpen.  She would go up to the gate, sniff, and turn and run away- he would stare longingly after her.  Eventually, after he was fixed and all hormones left (he was a humper!), we introduced them (about 4 or 5 months later) and that was it.  No bonding down time, no nothing- she just accepted him right in.  The previous "unbondable, alpha bunny" fell in love!  She hated if we even smelled like another bunny and used to attack-that's how much she hated other buns!  The funny thing is, he just lies there all day and waits for her to groom him- and she's ok with that!  I tease that she became a domesticated housebunwife!
> 
> Kav- we are getting a lot of rain soon in Chicago with the chance of snow Saturday.  I'm NOT happy!  It's 60 today!  Snow?! Really? Again?  ugh.
> 
> I got my LV order!  But instead of sending me the Sarah wallet- I got the french purse in rose pop!  At first I was upset, but I've decided I'm going to keep it and keep looking for the Sarah wallet.  Guess it was too good to be true!  I also got the nameplate key/change holder in galactic blue....not sure what I can put in there- any ideas? My HG bag, STILL has not come.  I'm a little worried as I went through a private seller over seas b/c it is a discontinued highly sought after bag!  I'm filing a claim now.
> 
> edit: LV.com has it...I think I'm ordering!



Oh no  how long as it been? Has the seller been keeping in contact? Maybe something happened to it like with my RAOK package where it took FOREVER?


----------



## jellybebe

ACK so the pliers only partially worked. Unfortunately the metal part came out in little pieces! And then it got to a point where it stopped coming out. I just sent an email to the maintenance people for my building. Hopefully they get it fixed soon! I hope it wasn't my fault, I hope that the bulb wasn't screwed in properly by the person who lived here before me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Em - Love the bag!!
> 
> IF - LMAO what a bully! Honey always tries to chew my hair..especially if I've just come back from the hairdressers and he can smell the bleach, he tries to chomp on it like nobodys business!


 

It is weird they like hair. They may like the smell of it and think its ok to eat.  Luigi eats mine when I pick him up or if I stop petting him.  

He was a meanie today.  My cousin stopped by with her child.  Luigi has lunged and growled at the child before but the last few times he was happy and fine around him.  Today he went back to his mean self.  The child was in the room but my cousin petted him and then put her hand on the floor in front of him to sniff.  He lunged , boxed and growled at her. Then she left him alone and he started  slinging  his water bowl.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ACK so the pliers only partially worked. Unfortunately the metal part came out in little pieces! And then it got to a point where it stopped coming out. I just sent an email to the maintenance people for my building. Hopefully they get it fixed soon! I hope it wasn't my fault, I hope that the bulb wasn't screwed in properly by the person who lived here before me.


 

You are braver than me.  I am always scared to take out broken bulbs.  Hope they can fix it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I know awhile back you guys were talking about bonding stubborn bunnies.... not sure if I shared this story with you or not, but when Lexi was adopted, the shelter told us she was an only bun, they tried bonding her without any luck and she had been there for 2 years I think. We had her for another 2 or 3 and then we fostered Raffie.....it was love at first sight! It started wither her sneaking into the laundry room where he was in his playpen. She would go up to the gate, sniff, and turn and run away- he would stare longingly after her. Eventually, after he was fixed and all hormones left (he was a humper!), we introduced them (about 4 or 5 months later) and that was it. No bonding down time, no nothing- she just accepted him right in. The previous "unbondable, alpha bunny" fell in love! She hated if we even smelled like another bunny and used to attack-that's how much she hated other buns! The funny thing is, he just lies there all day and waits for her to groom him- and she's ok with that! I tease that she became a domesticated housebunwife!
> 
> Kav- we are getting a lot of rain soon in Chicago with the chance of snow Saturday. I'm NOT happy! It's 60 today! Snow?! Really? Again? ugh.
> 
> I got my LV order! But instead of sending me the Sarah wallet- I got the french purse in rose pop! At first I was upset, but I've decided I'm going to keep it and keep looking for the Sarah wallet. Guess it was too good to be true! I also got the nameplate key/change holder in galactic blue....not sure what I can put in there- any ideas? My HG bag, STILL has not come. I'm a little worried as I went through a private seller over seas b/c it is a discontinued highly sought after bag! I'm filing a claim now.
> 
> edit: LV.com has it...I think I'm ordering!


 

That is such a sweet story.  I am glad she found someone to love.  Maybe you could put lipglosses or cash , id and the credit card you use the most.

How long has it been since you ordered your bag? Did you go through let trade?


----------



## em821

*IF* - We had a very mild winter, as warm as low 80's! I have done a few hiking in the mountain already! I think Mahina is a permanent line, with seasonal colors!

*Bella* - Aw! French purse in rose pop is so pretty! I'm thinking about getting one as well! Do you find the French purse is too puffy?

*Sab* - Wood shavings are not good for rabbits! Use paper litter, care fresh, yesterday's news ... etc.


----------



## em821

*Jelly* - Thank you! I love it! Now that i have it, I don't know why I didn't get it the second the L came out!  

*IF* - Oh-Oh gets annoyed by my hair! My bunnies don't like younger kids! Petunia would hide deep in her cave!

*Jelly* - Hopefully the maintenance can get it taken care of!


----------



## bellapsyd

sarafina eats my hair too!


----------



## omgblonde

All bunnies our are hair freaks then! hahaha


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> He is about 2 years 7 months.  Getting old!  Its more like he pulls Hubbys hair on his legs.  He also hates hair on hubbies face.  He will try to pull it out.



thats so funny about bunnies and their hair obsession! binky loves to jump on the bf's head in the morning when he's still asleep, and if that doesn't work he starts pulling on his hair! its too cute and funny that i don't even stop him, i just watch with amusement! lol!

*em* - what a beautiful bag! i love big bags!!


----------



## jellybebe

Evander doesn't really care for my hair. If it gets in his mouth he will chew it, but otherwise he doesn't go out of his way to eat it.


----------



## bellapsyd

GV- love the new avatar


----------



## girlvintage

^ lol we had to pull over a busy freeway to get that shot


----------



## girlvintage

i just have to post these photos for my RAOK buddy! binky totally loves his blanky.. so i placed it in the faux-cow carrier, hoping binky would use the carrier as his bed.. woke up this morning and found him snuggled inside!


----------



## omgblonde

Awww how precious!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> i just have to post these photos for my RAOK buddy! binky totally loves his blanky.. so i placed it in the faux-cow carrier, hoping binky would use the carrier as his bed.. woke up this morning and found him snuggled inside!



Too cute! I love how they love soft blankies!


----------



## bellapsyd

awww!  mine just eat blankets and pee in beds!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> i just have to post these photos for my RAOK buddy! binky totally loves his blanky.. so i placed it in the faux-cow carrier, hoping binky would use the carrier as his bed.. woke up this morning and found him snuggled inside!


 

How sweet! He must like it and feel protected in there.


----------



## em821

I wanna pet Binky! He is so adorable! I wish mine would use their bed and blanket!


----------



## sab_angel

*em - *when i got my rabbit i was told to get the shaving to put at the bottom of his cage :S and now he only has recycled newpaper litter for his potty!

*Girlvintage- *you binky is adorable, what a cute lil guy in his house with his blanky!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> How sweet! He must like it and feel protected in there.



i totally agree.. he used to love hiding behind the curtains which is also where the balcony door is -- which is where the latest "booboo" happened! ..so i think he wanted to find a safer place to hide! i'm so glad  he picked the right place this time!


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> ^ Long nose pliers would be my suggestion too! Bend the edge a bit to get a good grasp. You'll be ok as long as the light switch is off!
> 
> Colorado is getting snowed-in today, snow blizzard warning - anywhere from 8 to 15 inches! I should not have come into work today. Snow starting ~7am and is already deep enough to cover my shoes at 9am! Visibility is nearly zero!
> 
> Anyways, after a long wait (my credit card put a stop on my purchase due to possible fraud, all cleared with lots of phone calls) but I finally got the bag I purchased from eLux! The black L Mahina! The pic is horribe, I took it with my phone in my office!



Lovely big bag! I love big bags...

My CC company froze my card (bought something on bluefly) and didn't inform me for 2 days till I tried to buy something at Chanel. When my card got declined while I was trying to purchase something there I was SO EMBARRASSED.

The bank called 10 min after I left the store and told me my card was freezed because of the bluefly internet transaction. I asked why it took them so long (2 days, if it was fraud you think they would call as soon as they found out) to contact me and mentioned how embarrassed when I was trying to purchase something.

I left the store empty handed and was so embarrassed to enter for months. Just 2 weeks ago when I got that metal belt I told my SA and she was so sweet and reassured me that it is something that happens all the time and that no one thinks anything of it.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> He is about 2 years 7 months.  Getting old!  Its more like he pulls Hubbys hair on his legs.  He also hates hair on hubbies face.  He will try to pull it out.



Luigi the bunny tweezer!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> I know awhile back you guys were talking about bonding stubborn bunnies.... not sure if I shared this story with you or not, but when Lexi was adopted, the shelter told us she was an only bun, they tried bonding her without any luck and she had been there for 2 years I think.  We had her for another 2 or 3 and then we fostered Raffie.....it was love at first sight!  It started wither her sneaking into the laundry room where he was in his playpen.  She would go up to the gate, sniff, and turn and run away- he would stare longingly after her.  Eventually, after he was fixed and all hormones left (he was a humper!), we introduced them (about 4 or 5 months later) and that was it.  No bonding down time, no nothing- she just accepted him right in.  The previous "unbondable, alpha bunny" fell in love!  She hated if we even smelled like another bunny and used to attack-that's how much she hated other buns!  The funny thing is, he just lies there all day and waits for her to groom him- and she's ok with that!  I tease that she became a domesticated housebunwife!
> 
> Kav- we are getting a lot of rain soon in Chicago with the chance of snow Saturday.  I'm NOT happy!  It's 60 today!  Snow?! Really? Again?  ugh.
> 
> I got my LV order!  But instead of sending me the Sarah wallet- I got the french purse in rose pop!  At first I was upset, but I've decided I'm going to keep it and keep looking for the Sarah wallet.  Guess it was too good to be true!  I also got the nameplate key/change holder in galactic blue....not sure what I can put in there- any ideas? My HG bag, STILL has not come.  I'm a little worried as I went through a private seller over seas b/c it is a discontinued highly sought after bag!  I'm filing a claim now.
> 
> edit: LV.com has it...I think I'm ordering!



**** I'm so sorry to hear about your HG. I hope it's just delayed shipping. Let us know how it goes.

Would love to see the photos of the LV too!

Bunnies are such odd creatures esp when it comes to choosing companions. I don't think I will understand what goes on in their heads.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> It is weird they like hair. They may like the smell of it and think its ok to eat.  Luigi eats mine when I pick him up or if I stop petting him.
> 
> He was a meanie today.  My cousin stopped by with her child.  Luigi has lunged and growled at the child before but the last few times he was happy and fine around him.  Today he went back to his mean self.  The child was in the room but my cousin petted him and then put her hand on the floor in front of him to sniff.  He lunged , boxed and growled at her. Then she left him alone and he started  slinging  his water bowl.



Sigh Luigi BAD BOY! Such a grouchy bunny!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> All bunnies our are hair freaks then! hahaha



Shadow likes to lick my bf's hair!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> ^ lol we had to pull over a busy freeway to get that shot



Hehe dangerous curve hey....?


----------



## caruava

Awwww... you have no idea how happy I am to see him using it! He looks so comfy and cosy! 

*IF* Shadow doesn't even give a hoot about his sheep anymore... He licked it a few time when he got it but it hasn't moved in his condo for weeks now! He's an odd one.


----------



## caruava

sab_angel said:


> *em - *when i got my rabbit i was told to get the shaving to put at the bottom of his cage :S and now he only has recycled newpaper litter for his potty!
> 
> *Girlvintage- *you binky is adorable, what a cute lil guy in his house with his blanky!



Have you tried putting food/treats/hay in the litter trays?


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Awwww... you have no idea how happy I am to see him using it! He looks so comfy and cosy!
> 
> *IF* Shadow doesn't even give a hoot about his sheep anymore... He licked it a few time when he got it but it hasn't moved in his condo for weeks now! He's an odd one.


 

I think shadow is in love with you instead of the sheep.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I think shadow is in love with you instead of the sheep.



Lol... That's what the bf says. Shadow is under the table licking my feet as I type this.

Can say the same about Luigi. With the hormones he's probably much more in love with you than Shadow is with me.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Lol... That's what the bf says. Shadow is under the table licking my feet as I type this.



haha! that often happens to me too! always when i'm at my comp.. lick lick lick..


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Lovely big bag! I love big bags...
> 
> My CC company froze my card (bought something on bluefly) and didn't inform me for 2 days till I tried to buy something at Chanel. When my card got declined while I was trying to purchase something there I was SO EMBARRASSED.
> 
> The bank called 10 min after I left the store and told me my card was freezed because of the bluefly internet transaction. I asked why it took them so long (2 days, if it was fraud you think they would call as soon as they found out) to contact me and mentioned how embarrassed when I was trying to purchase something.
> 
> I left the store empty handed and was so embarrassed to enter for months. Just 2 weeks ago when I got that metal belt I told my SA and she was so sweet and reassured me that it is something that happens all the time and that no one thinks anything of it.




When I bought my pink jumbo (which is my first Chanel bag), the SA had to call my CC company to make sure I was good for it!


----------



## caruava

That's fair enough. It was just so embarrassing cos it appeared like I had no money! I have to admit I went back 2 days later and paid in cash to try and make up for it! :S

(By the way... got another Chanel... will reveal soon...)


----------



## em821

*Kav* - can't wait to see your new Chanel!

eLux contacted me immediately, I'm not sure how long it would take for AmEx to call me! After I cleared with a CS with AmEx, their security (or something like that) who was very rude, called me 5 hrs later to confirm again! I understand it was for my security, but was thinking, couldn't this all be taken care of more efficiently!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG I went into college today and one of the guys in my class came in with a huge fur coat on in all different shades of erm..fur. It was rabbit fur  it actually upset me a lot to think how many rabbits were killed for that one coat 

I know I have Leather bags & stuff, but when you have a pet rabbit then see one turned into a coat it's horrible


----------



## jellybebe

^Ugh tacky! Fur is so passe! Didn't he know?!?!?


----------



## bellapsyd

sick.  fur really is over.  and on a man?  sick.  sad when it's on anyone....


----------



## omgblonde

See I think EXACTLY the same I think fur is horrible and cruel and not necessary.. but then I think I have a leather bag, I eat meat and I almost bought snake skin Louboutins.. how hypocritical does that make me? LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you can't be perfect- what activism you do counts.  I don't eat meat, i contribute to animal charities, i don't wear fur, and I only buy leather when necessary or if i *must* have it- and at that I try to buy only from places I know treated the animal right.  Having said that, I do have leather bags (all my bbags)...I feel guilty at times, but i realize i cannot be perfect- I cannot be a vegan either. I just do the best I can and I am happy with that.  Be happy with what you do do....loving bunnies counts!


----------



## em821

No one should wear fur other than the poor creatures that the fur came from! OMG, I often think the same thing about leather bags and eat meat! DH and I talked so many times about the idea that we should become vegetarians


----------



## omgblonde

I have considered becoming a vegetarian SO many times but I would end up starving to death because the only food I really like apart from meat is pasta and rice.. I'm so fussy!


----------



## caruava

I would DIE if I became a vego. I love my meat too much.


----------



## jellybebe

YES! I just got the call for my Chanel!!! And from a totally unexpected source too. This SA had a medium one that she held for me for 2 days even though I was unsure, and when I turned it down, I felt so bad but I didn't think she would pursue it. Well, she called me this afternoon - the boutique had received 1! So I should receive it by Wed, which I believe is my afternoon off! I really really hope that I don't miss the delivery, I am tempted to stay home all day just to make sure, although I only have class from 10:30-12:30 that day. After this, I am BANNED!!!


----------



## caruava

YAY!!!! Can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## caruava

Had a parcel from eBay go missing on me... PayPal needs to hire people with better analytical skills
.
Who is at fault for postage mistake? Seller or Buyer?


----------



## omgblonde

Yay I can't wait to see it Jelly!!

Ugh that sucks Kav.. I thought paypal always sided with the buyer?! I hope you can sort the situation out!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> That's fair enough. It was just so embarrassing cos it appeared like I had no money! I have to admit I went back 2 days later and paid in cash to try and make up for it! :S
> 
> (By the way... got another Chanel... will reveal soon...)


 

I know I always hate when the credit card does that.  I feel like they think I have no money and I am trying to buy an expensive purse.  I have had it happen with a gucci order before.


I cannot wait to see the new chanel item!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> OMG I went into college today and one of the guys in my class came in with a huge fur coat on in all different shades of erm..fur. It was rabbit fur  it actually upset me a lot to think how many rabbits were killed for that one coat
> 
> I know I have Leather bags & stuff, but when you have a pet rabbit then see one turned into a coat it's horrible


 

I bet he looked ridiculous!   I even worry if luigi is upset that I eat meat.


----------



## girlvintage

*jelly, kav* - wow so jealous with the new chanels! cat wait for photos!! 

*omg* - dont feel guilty that you eat meat, bec we aren't the only carnivores in the planet so its natural,  BUT man is the only "animal" that finds he should strip another species of their skin to keep warm which is so very wrong.. specially when man is given this amazing brain to come up with better alternatives like faux fur! its sad that some men are still animals..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ nice way of putting it.


YAY JELLY!!! sooo excited for you!!!

kav- reading the thread now


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hubby signed the papers to reinlist for FT Benning GA. It is beside columbus and about 1 1/2 hours away from both Atlanta and Montgomery, AL. This is not my favorite location but the best we have been offered. If it goes through then he should be here in a few months. They will ship our stuff and his car and that will take about 3 months or so to get there. I hope it will be as nice as Raleigh NC at least in regards to shopping and housing. They do have this outlet http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=16 2 hours away so it will be nice to be near a burberry store


----------



## caruava

^LOL nice to see that you have the important things sorted!!!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Hubby signed the papers to reinlist for FT Benning GA. It is beside columbus and about 1 1/2 hours away from both Atlanta and Montgomery, AL. This is not my favorite location but the best we have been offered. If it goes through then he should be here in a few months. They will ship our stuff and his car and that will take about 3 months or so to get there. I hope it will be as nice as Raleigh NC at least in regards to shopping and housing. They do have this outlet http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=16 2 hours away so it will be nice to be near a burberry store



Atlanta has decent shopping and it's only 1.5 hrs away. Well, I'm glad he's coming back to the US and you can be together again! 

I'm not sure if the Chanel SA has charged my CC yet, as I usually get a call from Visa when I charge big purchases and I've heard nothing yet! I guess that I should check... 

With respect to the animal thing, I do feel bad sometimes that I buy leather bags & shoes and I still eat chicken & fish (no red meat at all though), but I'm strict about the no fur thing. Faux fur looks just as nice IMO and is totally ethical. 

Kav I'm sorry to hear about ebay. I hope it's not for the new item you just purchased!


----------



## em821

Yay *Jelly*! You finally able to get your dream bag!

*IF* - I'm hoping everything goes well and you can be together in a few months time! Being close to an outlet mall is great! And there's always online shopping  

*Jelly* - A lot times, charge doesn't show until the item is shipped, but for big item purchase though - checking with that SA would be a good idea!


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- so glad hubby is coming home!  I agree with EM, online shopping is the best!


----------



## jellybebe

^Online shopping is sooo dangerous! It can be done anytime, anywhere! I've already been doing a lot more of it since I've moved out to the middle of nowhere. Fortunately (or unfortunately, depends how you look at it) lots of stuff either doesn't ship to Canada or customs are so crazy that it isn't worth it. Another bad thing is that I can't have stuff overnighted to me anymore. The minimum time is 2 days, with no deliveries on Saturdays! Otherwise maybe I could have had the Chanel in my hands today!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I agree....online shopping is very dangerous!


----------



## omgblonde

Online shopping is a god send!! I have NO high end stores near me at all!! The other day I freaked out because a store near me started selling Guess bags.. yes Guess LOL that's as high end as we get here


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Hubby signed the papers to reinlist for FT Benning GA. It is beside columbus and about 1 1/2 hours away from both Atlanta and Montgomery, AL. This is not my favorite location but the best we have been offered. If it goes through then he should be here in a few months. They will ship our stuff and his car and that will take about 3 months or so to get there. I hope it will be as nice as Raleigh NC at least in regards to shopping and housing. They do have this outlet http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=16 2 hours away so it will be nice to be near a burberry store


 
^ I'm so happy to hear that your hubby will be back in the States soon *IF*! That must be a huge relief. That's cute that you already found an outlet mall nearby!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Atlanta has decent shopping and it's only 1.5 hrs away. Well, I'm glad he's coming back to the US and you can be together again!
> 
> I'm not sure if the Chanel SA has charged my CC yet, as I usually get a call from Visa when I charge big purchases and I've heard nothing yet! I guess that I should check...
> 
> With respect to the animal thing, I do feel bad sometimes that I buy leather bags & shoes and I still eat chicken & fish (no red meat at all though), but I'm strict about the no fur thing. Faux fur looks just as nice IMO and is totally ethical.
> 
> Kav I'm sorry to hear about ebay. I hope it's not for the new item you just purchased!



Thanks everyone. No *jelly* thank god no. It was only for a dress so not expensive, but I am fighting this one to the end. Doesn't matter if I lose the money. 

The seller has more to lose. She had 471 100% feedback yesterday. Today she has 1 red mark. It's been more than a month, I've been very patient.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Online shopping is a god send!! I have NO high end stores near me at all!! The other day I freaked out because a store near me started selling Guess bags.. yes Guess LOL that's as high end as we get here


----------



## caruava

So finally got around to taking photos. 


Presenting... my new... coral Chanel!!!

Isn't she gorgeous? And my first Chanel that isn't black. 







Just wanted to say thanks to *jelly* and *pond* for helping me out. I wasn't too familiar with this style and the detachable strap before I got it.

Not sure if it's clear below but whenever I get on the couch Shadow has to get on as well to have a sticky beak. 

So I took the photo as quickly as I could (hence the blurness) before he could get to me. 

You can see him flying over the armrest. 






And another one with Shadow. Was trying to get him to stand up and have a sniff at the bag but he couldn't give a hoot about it!

Love the gold hardware by the way!






And one last one.






Thanks for letting me share!

(*jelly* it's your turn next! We are SO addicted... )


----------



## bellapsyd

omg that is gorgeous!!!!!  love how shadow is a blue in the one pic!!!


----------



## omgblonde

hahaha love how theres a bunny shaped blur heading for the bag!

gorgeous bag btw!!


----------



## pond23

I love your new Chanel east west flap *kav*!!! It is such an elegant, soft shade of coral. It is going to look fab on you! I love how Shadow makes an appearance in these pics. LOL! He knows that he is the star of the show after all.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kav I love that bag! Looks so beautiful! I wish I could  afford more chanels.  They have the nicest leather.  You are brave to let shadow underneath the bag.  He could just stand up and take a bite.  Luigi has tried this a few times. Luckily he did not get it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I do a lot of online shopping now.  Most of my shopping has been through NM online, and Saks.  I just hate not seeing a bag before I buy it.  I am excited that it is near an outlet at least.  I have wanted to visit the burberry outlet so bad that I considered flying there for a weekend before lol.  

Kav, I even had bee from the Gucci forum look for a burberry bag I wanted when she went to the Cabazon outlets.


----------



## em821

*Kav* - Gorgeous bag! Love the coral color! Ha ha! Shadow is so cute, he doesn't want to be left out!


----------



## caruava

Thanks everyone... Hehe he is Shadow... he moves quick and in a blur! I have to be esp careful when I open the fridge door. 

Can't remember the number of times I have whacked him scampering and zooming towards the fridge for vegies while opening it.

Thanks again *pond* I'm actually lucky to have quite a bit of stuff that matches it surprisingly. Still won't stop me from buying more clothes though!

He follows me everywhere *em* and has to always poke his nose into everything I do.

*IF* bee helped me get some YSL bow heels when I first joined the forum, maybe 1.5 years ago. She just went out and bought the heels for me and I just gave her my money through google.

She even included some lovely gifts. She is really really lovely. The bf at the time thought I was stupid to trust someone on the other side of the world just like that and I guess he had a point, it was a bit of money... but if you don't take a leap of faith sometimes how will you discover how lovely some people are?


----------



## girlvintage

hahaha!! i love this shot! zooooom!!

congrats on the new bag kav!! beautiful color - looks so delish!!


----------



## jellybebe

Wow Kav, your new bag is gorgeous! I was curious about the colour since you mentioned that it was "bright" - it will be so nice for summer. Does it hold much? I love how Shadow is racing towards you. It's like he's conditioned to join you on the couch every time you're there - how cute! Evander is conditioned to run into the kitchen every time I'm in there, that's about it. 

I'm soooooo tired. I've had strangers staying in my apartment all weekend. Never again!


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw i know what you mean, relatives can already be a handful, try to get some rest jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh noooo they're not relatives! They're total strangers interviewing for my program! 

So in regards to my lightbulb problem... apparently every man knows the solution. I asked 3 different men, of different levels of handiness, and they all said to cut a potato to fit the socket and to use the potato to twist out the bit of the lightbulb. And apparently unless I turn the fuse off, a stray spark could have zapped me! I was lucky then!  Will be trying the potato sometime today I think.


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh but thats what i meant..!  relatives can "already" be a handful.. so what more strangers?! hehehe.. 

i've heard the potato idea before but have never tried it, sounds ingenius though, but yeah i could see how it could zap bec cutting into one will produce liquid which is bad for anything electrical.. dont forget to shut the fuse off then! why dont you ask one of the guys to do it for you so that its not YOU that gets zapped..


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha that would be funny! But actually it was the pliers that would be more dangerous than the potato, because the pliers are metal and conduct electricity much better than a potato.


----------



## omgblonde

Can't say I've ever heard the potato idea before! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

^ me either!


----------



## sab_angel

*kav*- congrats on ur new chanel, love the color!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I remember reading about that potato idea somewhere.  Either way I would be scared and ask one of them to do it .


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^Oh noooo they're not relatives! They're total strangers interviewing for my program!
> 
> So in regards to my lightbulb problem... apparently every man knows the solution. I asked 3 different men, of different levels of handiness, and they all said to cut a potato to fit the socket and to use the potato to twist out the bit of the lightbulb. And apparently unless I turn the fuse off, a stray spark could have zapped me! I was lucky then!  Will be trying the potato sometime today I think.


 
^ I had never heard of the potato trick either *jelly*! What a creative, but weird, idea. Be very, very careful with the light bulb later!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL I wonder who first thought 'ooh I know I will slice a potato and have a go!!!'


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha! or if that guy tried other vegetables and failed: 

"cabbage - no.. brussel sprouts - no.. squash - no.. ok, potato is my last vegetable and i hope this works, its getting dark out.."


----------



## jellybebe

I'll admit that I still haven't tried it yet. I'm worried that there isn't enough lightbulb left for the potato to latch onto. Ideally, the remnant of the lightbulb should be sticking out of the fixture. My bf suggested that I use a rag and stuff it in and try to twist it out, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## girlvintage

^ the rag actually sounds like a good idea, bec its neither wet nor metal


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> hahaha!! i love this shot! zooooom!!
> 
> congrats on the new bag kav!! beautiful color - looks so delish!!



Thanks *GV*...



jellybebe said:


> Wow Kav, your new bag is gorgeous! I was curious about the colour since you mentioned that it was "bright" - it will be so nice for summer. Does it hold much? I love how Shadow is racing towards you. It's like he's conditioned to join you on the couch every time you're there - how cute! Evander is conditioned to run into the kitchen every time I'm in there, that's about it.
> 
> I'm soooooo tired. I've had strangers staying in my apartment all weekend. Never again!



Yup the colour is exactly as depicted in the photo. It's a fairly true coral, orangey-pinky. It can hold my long and fat wallet (fat because of the number of receipts in it, not notes ) as well as my mobile and a lipstick.

But it's a tight squeeze so I switch to my smaller wallet and I can fit my keys in as well as a camera.

And yes Shadow is WORSE following me into the kitchen! I may not be even going into the kitchen and he thinks I am and he bolts in!



jellybebe said:


> ^Oh noooo they're not relatives! They're total strangers interviewing for my program!
> 
> So in regards to my lightbulb problem... apparently every man knows the solution. I asked 3 different men, of different levels of handiness, and they all said to cut a potato to fit the socket and to use the potato to twist out the bit of the lightbulb. And apparently unless I turn the fuse off, a stray spark could have zapped me! I was lucky then!  Will be trying the potato sometime today I think.



GL! Let us know how it goes!

I have heard of this one. The potato gives it grip.



sab_angel said:


> *kav*- congrats on ur new chanel, love the color!



Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ah Kav so your new Chanel is the perfect going-out bag! How many Chanels do you have now? You must be building up a modest little collection. I would like a Maxi in white someday as well as a black Timeless clutch but for now I have to ban myself. The thing with Chanel is that on the surface, their stuff looks classic and gives me the false impression that they will be forever available, but as soon as I got to know a bit more, I realized that all of the good colours are only seasonal! And I didn't know that the camera case was a new style. I would love a large gray camera case like Pond's. They look very functional.

Has anyone here tried the Neutrogena Swedish hand cream for very dry hands? Just curious if it lives up to the hype. My hands are always dry (at least I feel like they are) so I am forever re-applying hand cream. Other than the Body Shop body butter, I haven't found anything with any real staying power. Any suggestions? The Body Shop next door to me just closed down and I seldom have time to get to the mall, although it has Body Shop & Lush there.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jelly, I use the body body butter as well.  I tried the lush lemony cuticle butter and that works good as a hand cream.  I need to go pick up some.


----------



## omgblonde

So ummm.. is an almost 3 yr old bunny too old to be neutered? ush:

I've never really had a problem with Honey before.. I mean he used to circle & pee very rarely.. but the past few months I've noticed he's been circling more.. not always peeing though.

Well today he humped my arm!!! I picked him up to rush him back to his cage before he could pee and he just kept thrusting in mid air (it was SOOO funny to see lmao ) so I'm thinking it's about time he gets neutered!! I've NEVER seen him hump before! I thought he was having a seizure at first!


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh no! The humping can get very disruptive. I don't think he's too old to be neutered. It might even prolong his life.


----------



## em821

I don't think Honey is too old either! Oh-Oh used to hump my arm even he is neutered!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> So ummm.. is an almost 3 yr old bunny too old to be neutered? ush:
> 
> I've never really had a problem with Honey before.. I mean he used to circle & pee very rarely.. but the past few months I've noticed he's been circling more.. not always peeing though.
> 
> Well today he humped my arm!!! I picked him up to rush him back to his cage before he could pee and he just kept thrusting in mid air (it was SOOO funny to see lmao ) so I'm thinking it's about time he gets neutered!! I've NEVER seen him hump before! I thought he was having a seizure at first!


 
^ LOL! I remember all of the crazy humping behavior that Yum Yum did right before his neutering surgery. He humped arms, stuffed animals, ball toys - pretty much everything. I think 3 years old isn't too old for neutering. I think bunnies start to get too old for that type of surgery when they are around 5.


----------



## bellapsyd

def neuter him!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL fab! I shall deffo be booking Honey in to be neutered!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw poor little guy! However, it's worse to let his desires get in the way of his ability to focus on anything else!


----------



## girlvintage

i will be sending good bunny vibes for honey's operation then! dont worry, like what the other girls've said its better in the long run, specially if his urges get worse!

its a much simpler procedure than spaying so i'm sure he'll bounce back quickly, for males its only a flesh wound..


----------



## caruava

Just chop 'em.

Hehe... kidding, but seriously he will be so much more mellow after the procedure.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes! He will stilll love you, but in a *different* way!


----------



## em821

going to the emergency vet!

Oh-Oh's right eye is teary and red!


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh no i hope its nothing serious!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww I hope Oh Oh's eye is okay!


----------



## em821

Thanks girls! 
Oh-Oh just have to recover now. His vet stained his eye ball and checked it throughly! It was some kind of trauma to his cornea, which causes an inflammation. He'll be getting antibiotic in the form of an eye cream 3 times a day. The red, swelling/bulge, discharge should go away in a few days. Oh-Oh will be back for a check up on Saturday to see how he heals!


----------



## jellybebe

^Aw poor Oh Oh! Glad to hear he's on the mend though!


----------



## pond23

em821 said:


> Thanks girls!
> Oh-Oh just have to recover now. His vet stained his eye ball and checked it throughly! It was some kind of trauma to his cornea, which causes an inflammation. He'll be getting antibiotic in the form of an eye cream 3 times a day. The red, swelling/bulge, discharge should go away in a few days. Oh-Oh will be back for a check up on Saturday to see how he heals!


 
^ That's a relief to hear *em*! I wish Oh-Oh a speedy recovery!


----------



## bellapsyd

poor Oh-Oh!!!  Glad he'll be ok!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Did you ever find out what was going on with your bag?


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> It was some kind of *trauma to his cornea*, which causes an inflammation. He'll be getting antibiotic in the form of an eye cream 3 times a day. The red, swelling/bulge, discharge should go away in a few days. Oh-Oh will be back for a check up on Saturday to see how he heals!



that's a relief! but what could've caused the trauma? inter-bunny fight?


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Thanks girls!
> Oh-Oh just have to recover now. His vet stained his eye ball and checked it throughly! It was some kind of trauma to his cornea, which causes an inflammation. He'll be getting antibiotic in the form of an eye cream 3 times a day. The red, swelling/bulge, discharge should go away in a few days. Oh-Oh will be back for a check up on Saturday to see how he heals!


 

I wish OH OH a speedy recovery.  It seems like bunnies eyes are very sensitive.  I have read before to watch out for hay scratching their eyes.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^Did you ever find out what was going on with your bag?



yes!  I have a tracking number!  currently it is not active....but I just got it, so we shall see....


----------



## omgblonde

Aww I hope Oh Oh's eye gets better soon!


----------



## em821

It happened at night while we were sleeping! When I peted them last night before bed everythng looked normal! We dont know what exactly caused the trauma, it might have been caused by hay poked his eye but we think Petunia might have chewed his eye! She is a friendly bunny and loves Oh-Oh. She constantly pushs her head under him for him to groom and she seems to groom his eyes / cheek areas alot. DH was very upset and angry at Petunia this morning! 

Ugg ... The eye ointment (the antibootic) is harder to apply than I expected! It looked so easy when his vet showed me this morning! I kept getting it all over Oh-Oh's cheek


----------



## jellybebe

^Sounds like your dh will have to help you! Bunnies squirm so much when we try to do medical stuff on them, it seems! I guess for good reason, as they are prey animals...


----------



## em821

I did got the med in but after lots of try! DH just got home and his mood has not improved since this morning! It's a stressful time for him. 3 times a years he needs to write proposals for work, and the writing usually needs personal time & lots effort. We got up an hr early this morning so he can get to work early, but end up got to work 3 hrs later than usual, because the emergency!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you are so lucky he supports you and the bunnies!  what a loving husband!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I found this cute bunny keychain for only 2.00 tonight. I had to get one.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19416


----------



## pond23

^ That keychain is adorable! I love the four different-colored bunnies on it. And, it's at a great price.
I haven't been able to find anything cute and bunny-themed at Tar-jay. The dollar bins have been wiped out lately.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Thanks girls!
> Oh-Oh just have to recover now. His vet stained his eye ball and checked it throughly! It was some kind of trauma to his cornea, which causes an inflammation. He'll be getting antibiotic in the form of an eye cream 3 times a day. The red, swelling/bulge, discharge should go away in a few days. Oh-Oh will be back for a check up on Saturday to see how he heals!



Hope he heals up well. Maybe he scratched himself with a sharp nail?



jellybebe said:


> ^Ah Kav so your new Chanel is the perfect going-out bag! How many Chanels do you have now? You must be building up a modest little collection. I would like a Maxi in white someday as well as a black Timeless clutch but for now I have to ban myself. The thing with Chanel is that on the surface, their stuff looks classic and gives me the false impression that they will be forever available, but as soon as I got to know a bit more, I realized that all of the good colours are only seasonal! And I didn't know that the camera case was a new style. I would love a large gray camera case like Pond's. They look very functional.
> 
> Has anyone here tried the Neutrogena Swedish hand cream for very dry hands? Just curious if it lives up to the hype. My hands are always dry (at least I feel like they are) so I am forever re-applying hand cream. Other than the Body Shop body butter, I haven't found anything with any real staying power. Any suggestions? The Body Shop next door to me just closed down and I seldom have time to get to the mall, although it has Body Shop & Lush there.



Hmmm... I have 4 Chanels at the moment. 1 I got about 3 years ago I think? That was my Jumbo. The last 3 I got in the last few months. That's the flap, GST and timeless clutch. 

The timeless clutch is gorgeous... and so roomy and functional. Next I want bags in the new beige. Beige and pink is my favourite colour. I would love to get something in pink caviar as well. Also have the pearl necklace, simple pendant necklace and a couple of belts. So yeah it's growing... 

Some of the ladies in the Chanel forum have SO many bags it amazes me. Actually the Hermes ladies ***** the Chanel ladies hands down. I have got no idea how they can afford so many birkins! Some of the ladies have SO MANY of them!

The camera bag is very practical in my opinion, but I have to say it's not for me. The timeless is something you have to get. In black perhaps?


----------



## pond23

^ Wow kav! You are on a roll! 

Here are a couple of old and new photos. They are the grey lambskin jumbo 07, black caviar jumbo 07 and the red caviar jumbo 08.


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> I did got the med in but after lots of try! DH just got home and his mood has not improved since this morning! It's a stressful time for him. 3 times a years he needs to write proposals for work, and the writing usually needs personal time & lots effort. We got up an hr early this morning so he can get to work early, but end up got to work 3 hrs later than usual, because the emergency!



That's so sweet of him. I hope he manages to get everything done and isn't too tired at the end of it.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I found this cute bunny keychain for only 2.00 tonight. I had to get one.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19416



That's really cute!


----------



## caruava

OMG I would kill for something in red caviar... Beautiful bags... You must get so much use out of the gray one. Such a great colour.


----------



## pond23

em821 said:


> I did got the med in but after lots of try! DH just got home and his mood has not improved since this morning! It's a stressful time for him. 3 times a years he needs to write proposals for work, and the writing usually needs personal time & lots effort. We got up an hr early this morning so he can get to work early, but end up got to work 3 hrs later than usual, because the emergency!


 
^ Your DH sounds like such a sweetheart *em*! It's so heartwarming to hear how much he cares for Oh-Oh and for Petunia. I also wish him well during this stressful time of writing proposals for work.


----------



## pond23

Thank you *kav*! Grey is my new favorite color for bags. I used to be all about black bags, then I developed an obsession with red ones, and now I am on to the grey ones.


----------



## caruava

I dont' think I'll get onto the gray (for now anyway) but black and cream are my favourite clothes/heels/bag colours. Hence the new beige is on the WTB list!

Red is more of a statement colour for me. My mum gave me a red birkin a while ago so I have to say my lust for red is fairly satisfied... But as for that new beige colour.... I am biting my nails trying to be good.


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> Thank you *kav*! Grey is my new favorite color for bags. I used to be all about black bags, then I developed an obsession with red ones, and now I am on to the grey ones.



I'm in love with your grey camera bag! I hope that one stays around for a while. I also fell in love with the WoC yesterday. I think it would be so useful for trips. I noticed that you have an expandable flap as well, Pond. I love those bags! 

Grrr I'm in a stupid area where I can't even find out when the Fedex delivery person is coming! I had requested an afternoon delivery but as it turns out, my request doesn't matter! So I have to wait around until it comes, which could be as late as 5 pm! Let's hope I am pleasantly surprised and it comes around noon.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> I dont' think I'll get onto the gray (for now anyway) but black and cream are my favourite clothes/heels/bag colours. Hence the new beige is on the WTB list!
> 
> Red is more of a statement colour for me. My mum gave me a red birkin a while ago so I have to say my lust for red is fairly satisfied... But as for that new beige colour.... I am biting my nails trying to be good.



Yes, the new beige with gold hardware is beautiful! I'm thinking that maybe instead of the Timeless clutch I'll get a WoC so I can use it for going out and travelling. When I went home this last time, I didn't carry a purse because I didn't realize that I could, so it was an incredible hassle reaching into my backpack for my wallet every time I needed it or having to carry my wallet in my hand. The WoC might not even be considered a handbag by the airlines, so I could probably sneak it on along with an actual handbag, a backpack and my carry-on. (I'm paranoid of losing my luggage so I carry everything on when I take short trips).


----------



## girlvintage

*kav, pond *- wow to the bags!!! 

*if *- super cute keychain! i've been looking for one to replace my old one..


----------



## omgblonde

Wow all the Chanels are making me jealous!


----------



## jellybebe

^You will get your own Chanel someday soon, I'm sure! I didn't get my first one until I turned... 24 I think? 

It's 12:40 pm and still no delivery!

ETA: Ok that's weird, my profile is showing up as Vlad's!


----------



## jellybebe

Wha??? Why are we all Vlad? April Fool's Day joke?


----------



## omgblonde

hahaha all the Vlad's are confusing me!!

Are you waiting for your Chanel Jelly (I can't tell who posted!! LOL)


----------



## jellybebe

Ok here's a tiny pic of my new Chanel! I love the reissue style, it's so versatile. I have to admit, I was a teeny bit disappointed because my 2 Chanels look so similar! What do you all think?


----------



## jellybebe

Here's another pic:


----------



## pond23

^ The pink degrade reissue is gorgeous *jelly*! I don't think the two bags are too similar to each other. Granted, they are both pink flaps, but that's where the similarities end. The lock and the chain on each is so different. If you are a pink lover, having both is not too redundant in my opinion. The degrade effect on the reissue makes it really special. Who knows when they will do that again. A big congrats on finally getting this bag! I know it was quite a crazy adventure. LOL!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG I love it Jelly!! I think they look different enough.. especially if you love pink!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> *kav, pond *- wow to the bags!!!
> 
> *if *- super cute keychain! i've been looking for one to replace my old one..


 
Thank you *gv*!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Wow all the Chanels are making me jealous!


 
^ Thank you *omgblonde*! I was a bit older than you when I got my first one. I feel so old saying that. LOL!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> ^ The pink degrade reissue is gorgeous *jelly*! I don't think the two bags are too similar to each other. Granted, they are both pink flaps, but that's where the similarities end. The lock and the chain on each is so different. If you are a pink lover, having both is not too redundant in my opinion. The degrade effect on the reissue makes it really special. Who knows when they will do that again. A big congrats on finally getting this bag! I know it was quite a crazy adventure. LOL!



Thanks Pond, that makes me feel better! You have seen both IRL so you know that the flash makes them both look lighter. (I don't know how to turn off the stupid flash on my camera!) I'm happy that I got the degrade and you're right, it's a cool effect that they may not do again in a long time.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> OMG I love it Jelly!! I think they look different enough.. especially if you love pink!



Thanks! I really do love pink. The classic flap is almost more of a salmon pink IRL and the degrade is more of a rose pink.


----------



## em821

Thanks everyone! I&#8217;m very lucky that DH cares / loves the bunnies and bird just as much as me! Now, only if he understands my love for bags as much as me!!!

*IF *- Cute Bunny keychain!

*Pond *- Aw! Beautiful Chanels! 

*Kav *&#8211; Would love to see a pic of your collection! 

CONGRATS on finally getting it *Jelly*! The pinks are different shades - I don&#8217;t think they look too similar! 

I would love to get Chanel bags, But I keep talking myself out of it because the Chanel bags look so formal - I won't have enough places to wear them to! ush:


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes I have nowhere to wear anything nice either! I will have to force myself to take these out somewhere!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Yes I have nowhere to wear anything nice either! I will have to force myself to take these out somewhere!



i think the degrade would actually look really good with jeans bec it looks tie-dyed and bohemian in a way! love the shade *jelly*! congrats!!!


----------



## caruava

They are beautiful *jelly*... I am going ot be the odd one out here. I love the first one you got and imo I do think they are too alike. I would rather return the degrade and buy a clutch/woc and still have leftover $, but that's just me. And you could even get accessories like a belt (they're US 295) or earrings to go with your bags.

Don't get me wrong, they are both beautiful bags and I would love to get my hands on either of them... just the first one a bit more.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ Wow kav! You are on a roll!
> 
> Here are a couple of old and new photos. They are the grey lambskin jumbo 07, black caviar jumbo 07 and the red caviar jumbo 08.


 

I love the black caviar jumbo! All these chanels are so nice.  Do you wear them a lot?  I would be scared to ruin them.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Wha??? Why are we all Vlad? April Fool's Day joke?


 

I must have missed this today lol.  i was confused on another forum I am on.  I was a mod today and when I sent a pm the reply came back as letters written upside down and a statement making no sense.  I thought the person I had written to had lost their mind .  I then realized it was a joke


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Ok here's a tiny pic of my new Chanel! I love the reissue style, it's so versatile. I have to admit, I was a teeny bit disappointed because my 2 Chanels look so similar! What do you all think?


 

Wow Jelly the degrade is probably the prettiest bag I have seen in a while.  I like this better than my HG bag the Blondie with pink GG's and nothing has come close so far.  I think they are 2 different shades and who can complain about having 2 pink bags ! Both are gorgeous.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you *omgblonde*! I was a bit older than you when I got my first one. I feel so old saying that. LOL!


 

I feel like a grandmother lol  I just got my first one when I was 35


----------



## ItalianFashion

I finally got in to see my Dr. Today and she said my TSH levels that were tested a month ago, when my thyroid started acting up for the second time, were borderline again.  She ran another test today that should be back soon.  She told me today that now she can probably rule out thyroiditis since it happened again so soon and I  have a mild graves disease.  If my tsh gets below .50 again she will give me the low dose of tapazole. She gave me a low dose of beta blocker  if my heart palpitations and racing get worse . She said she has many patients who have low blood pressure like me who take small doses.  She told me patients who have the mild graves disease usually go back and forth like this all the time and things will trigger graves to act up like being sick, allergies and stress.  So now I know what is causing all of this.  Since I have allergies and get stressed ! She is going to try to help me find a new dr when I move so one less thing to worry about.


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> I must have missed this today lol.  i was confused on another forum I am on.  I was a mod today and when I sent a pm the reply came back as letters written upside down and a statement making no sense.  I thought the person I had written to had lost their mind .  I then realized it was a joke



Haha Youtube had all the vids upside down.. I was so confused! Then I came on here and we were all Vlad! 



ItalianFashion said:


> I finally got in to see my Dr. Today and she said my TSH levels that were tested a month ago, when my thyroid started acting up for the second time, were borderline again. She ran another test today that should be back soon. She told me today that now she can probably rule out thyroiditis since it happened again so soon and I have a mild graves disease. If my tsh gets below .50 again she will give me the low dose of tapazole. She gave me a low dose of beta blocker if my heart palpitations and racing get worse . She said she has many patients who have low blood pressure like me who take small doses. She told me patients who have the mild graves disease usually go back and forth like this all the time and things will trigger graves to act up like being sick, allergies and stress. So now I know what is causing all of this. Since I have allergies and get stressed ! She is going to try to help me find a new dr when I move so one less thing to worry about.



I hope your feeling better soon! That's really nice of her to offer to help you find a new Dr!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I finally got in to see my Dr. Today and she said my TSH levels that were tested a month ago, when my thyroid started acting up for the second time, were borderline again.  She ran another test today that should be back soon.  She told me today that now she can probably rule out thyroiditis since it happened again so soon and I  have a mild graves disease.  If my tsh gets below .50 again she will give me the low dose of tapazole. She gave me a low dose of beta blocker  if my heart palpitations and racing get worse . She said she has many patients who have low blood pressure like me who take small doses.  She told me patients who have the mild graves disease usually go back and forth like this all the time and things will trigger graves to act up like being sick, allergies and stress.  So now I know what is causing all of this.  Since I have allergies and get stressed ! She is going to try to help me find a new dr when I move so one less thing to worry about.



Glad to hear that you have a diagnosis. So the adrenal tumour was probably a wrong diagnosis? If so, that is such good news. Good luck with the new dr! Also, thanks for the degrade comments! I think that I am starting to prefer the reissue style over the classic flap. It has so many more compartments! After buying LVs, I had gotten used to having bags without compartments (although I didn't like it).


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> So now I know what is causing all of this.  Since I have allergies and get stressed ! She is going to try to help me find a new dr when I move so one less thing to worry about.



Must be such a relief to finally find out what's making you ill, i hope you feel alot better soon!

aaack i'm so jealous with all these new chanels around and abound! *jelly *- does the degrade come in a yummy light blue as well? its my fave color and i'd probably die if i saw that bag in a cloudy light blue version..! maybe i can just rob a bank and get mine soon enough.. lol


----------



## caruava

em821 said:


> Thanks everyone! Im very lucky that DH cares / loves the bunnies and bird just as much as me! Now, only if he understands my love for bags as much as me!!!
> 
> *IF *- Cute Bunny keychain!
> 
> *Pond *- Aw! Beautiful Chanels!
> 
> *Kav * Would love to see a pic of your collection!
> 
> CONGRATS on finally getting it *Jelly*! The pinks are different shades - I dont think they look too similar!
> 
> I would love to get Chanel bags, But I keep talking myself out of it because the Chanel bags look so formal - I won't have enough places to wear them to! ush:



I'll try when I get home from work early and there's still decent light.


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I finally got in to see my Dr. Today and she said my TSH levels that were tested a month ago, when my thyroid started acting up for the second time, were borderline again.  She ran another test today that should be back soon.  She told me today that now she can probably rule out thyroiditis since it happened again so soon and I  have a mild graves disease.  If my tsh gets below .50 again she will give me the low dose of tapazole. She gave me a low dose of beta blocker  if my heart palpitations and racing get worse . She said she has many patients who have low blood pressure like me who take small doses.  She told me patients who have the mild graves disease usually go back and forth like this all the time and things will trigger graves to act up like being sick, allergies and stress.  So now I know what is causing all of this.  Since I have allergies and get stressed ! She is going to try to help me find a new dr when I move so one less thing to worry about.



*IF* I guess it's a good thing that you know what is causing the problems. It's better than being worried about something when you don't even know
what that something is. GL finding a new doctor... and again I'm glad you've been diagnosed.

I don't know much about the disease but is it something that can be controlled or regulated easily?


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Glad to hear that you have a diagnosis. So the adrenal tumour was probably a wrong diagnosis? If so, that is such good news. Good luck with the new dr! Also, thanks for the degrade comments! I think that I am starting to prefer the reissue style over the classic flap. It has so many more compartments! After buying LVs, I had gotten used to having bags without compartments (although I didn't like it).



I guess I've never owned a reissue so I wouldn't know. I should probably try one on in store. Then again I don't think I should, can't spend anymore money!

Would love to see how you wear the degrade! Modeling pics perhaps?


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> *IF* I guess it's a good thing that you know what is causing the problems. It's better than being worried about something when you don't even know
> what that something is. GL finding a new doctor... and again I'm glad you've been diagnosed.
> 
> I don't know much about the disease but is it something that can be controlled or regulated easily?


 

Well the drug tapazole is the treatment at first for this.  The drug can be dangerous so you have to monitor  your liver carefully and go to the dr if you feel a little sick since it can drop you white blood count to none. She said the mild form is a little harder since you go back and forth but she  gave me beta blockers to control the heart symptoms and the tapazole I will take if it gets below .50 since the disease untreated outweighs the risks of the drug.  Your thyroid may eventually burn itself out and you can go the opposite way , you could go in remission  or they could kill it with radiation if it gets really bad.  Its so complicated but I may be able to help if I keep my allergies in control since that can trigger it.


----------



## pond23

Thank you *em* for the sweet comments! I usually just use my bags in a casual manner. If I saved them for exciting formal occasions, the bags would not leave my closet much. LOL! 

Thank you *IF*! I actually wear my bags quite a bit because I like to wear them with both casual and formal outfits. And the caviar ones are nice and sturdy so I don't have to worry much about them. Lambskin ones are delicate, so I baby them a lot, and so they end up sitting in the closet most of the time. LOL!
That was very sweet of your doctor to offer to help you find a good physician when you move. I am glad that your symptoms are being treated and diagnosed. At least when you know what you are dealing with, you can take the appropriate steps to correct the problems.


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> Must be such a relief to finally find out what's making you ill, i hope you feel alot better soon!
> 
> aaack i'm so jealous with all these new chanels around and abound! *jelly *- does the degrade come in a yummy light blue as well? its my fave color and i'd probably die if i saw that bag in a cloudy light blue version..! maybe i can just rob a bank and get mine soon enough.. lol


 
^ So far the Chanel degrade reissue only comes in a pink version *girlvintage*. A light blue one sounds heavenly!


----------



## jellybebe

^I wouldn't be surprised if maybe one appeared sometime later!


----------



## jellybebe

Unfortunately I don't have a good full-length mirror at my new place, so sorry for the poor quality pics. I also spent the afternoon in the hospital w/ patients so please excuse the dowdy outfit.


----------



## jellybebe

Crazy! Last week this bag was nowhere to be found, this week I've received 3 phone calls! How do I tell the other 2 SAs that I already found the bag? I feel kind of bad.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Crazy! Last week this bag was nowhere to be found, this week I've received 3 phone calls! How do I tell the other 2 SAs that I already found the bag? I feel kind of bad.


 

It is so gorgeous! Maybe people are having second thoughts because of the price .  I would just let them know you found one and tell them you will keep their number for future chanel purchases.


----------



## em821

IF - Glad to hear that you know what's causing all the discomfort and your symptoms can be treated propertly!

Jelly - Aaaaaw!Gorgeous! It's bigger than I thought! Does the chains stay on your shoulder?


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- I LOVE YOU BAG! it is so beautiful and unique!  I always forget how big Chanel's are until I see a modeling picture!

IF- I'm so happy your doctors are working with you- are feeling some relief?

if any of you are part of the MP, I'm looking for an older bag- can you keep an eye out for me in case it comes up for sale?  It's a large Luella Gisele in yellow or blue or green!  Thanks ladies....I've been stalking this bag for over a year now....


----------



## omgblonde

Wow I didn't realise the Chanel was so large Jelly!!

Haha my uncles just arrived to stay for the week with his two birds.. Honey is very confused by all the squarking!


----------



## shinymagpie

We just got a baby Holland Lop. She is so cute. Her name is Pudding. She loves clover and is incredibly clean. Rabbit cages here in Japan are so well designed. She has the run of one room in our place but never does anything untoward outside her cage. Just like a cat but no meowing. I had no idea that a rabbit could be so much fun! She came from a family friend, so she has always had a quiet home environment. Very nice little animal. She is a bit scared of the hamster (which is a Pudding Hamster - go figure). The hamster has no idea that rabbits are herbivores I guess. Hamster is more like a Plover - no idea of it's size relative to anything else. Anyone got any tips on how to stop her chewing cables other than keeping them out of her way? Here there is a chemical free spray based on citrus peel to stop cats and dogs licking and biting things but apparently rabbits don't mind what they nibble.  Regards


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I gave up on that long ago!  I have cord covers (clear, like aquarium tubing b/c it's think) that are scented with "bad" tasting stuff. Doesn't work as well as I would have liked...


----------



## em821

shinymagpie said:


> We just got a baby Holland Lop. She is so cute. *Her name is Pudding*. She loves clover and is incredibly clean. Rabbit cages here in Japan are so well designed. She has the run of one room in our place but never does anything untoward outside her cage. Just like a cat but no meowing. I had no idea that a rabbit could be so much fun! She came from a family friend, so she has always had a quiet home environment. Very nice little animal. She is a bit scared of the hamster (which is a Pudding Hamster - go figure). The hamster has no idea that rabbits are herbivores I guess. Hamster is more like a Plover - no idea of it's size relative to anything else. *Anyone got any tips on how to stop her chewing cables other than keeping them out of her way?* Here there is a chemical free spray based on citrus peel to stop cats and dogs licking and biting things but apparently rabbits don't mind what they nibble. Regards


 
What a cute name!  

Keeping cords out her way is your best choice! I do cover all of my cords with the plastic corrugated tubing like this one:



Sprays don't work for every bunnies! I have heard some rabbits actually like the bitter flavor!


----------



## shinymagpie

What is it with clover? Why does the rabbit go totally nuts when she sees a bag with fresh clover in it? We can't work it out. Is there something in clover that makes the little bunny brains spark up or something?


----------



## jellybebe

^Hm interesting. My bunny has never seen clover before (that I know of) but I had another bunny in my childhood who was allowed to hop in the backyard and he always ate clovers.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Wow I didn't realise the Chanel was so large Jelly!!
> 
> Haha my uncles just arrived to stay for the week with his two birds.. Honey is very confused by all the squarking!



Interesting because my first reaction was that it didn't look as big as I'd imagined! It does look larger in the pic but I swear it's not that big. 

Honey must be so irritated by the birds! They probably chirp when he is trying to sleep!


----------



## caruava

shinymagpie said:


> We just got a baby Holland Lop. She is so cute. Her name is Pudding. She loves clover and is incredibly clean. Rabbit cages here in Japan are so well designed. She has the run of one room in our place but never does anything untoward outside her cage. Just like a cat but no meowing. I had no idea that a rabbit could be so much fun! She came from a family friend, so she has always had a quiet home environment. Very nice little animal. She is a bit scared of the hamster (which is a Pudding Hamster - go figure). The hamster has no idea that rabbits are herbivores I guess. Hamster is more like a Plover - no idea of it's size relative to anything else. Anyone got any tips on how to stop her chewing cables other than keeping them out of her way? Here there is a chemical free spray based on citrus peel to stop cats and dogs licking and biting things but apparently rabbits don't mind what they nibble.  Regards



This is what I use too!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a good full-length mirror at my new place, so sorry for the poor quality pics. I also spent the afternoon in the hospital w/ patients so please excuse the dowdy outfit.



Lovely modeling pics! As for the SA's I would just tell them honestly that you managed to find one.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> Jelly- I LOVE YOU BAG! it is so beautiful and unique! I always forget how big Chanel's are until I see a modeling picture!
> 
> IF- I'm so happy your doctors are working with you- are feeling some relief?
> 
> if any of you are part of the MP, I'm looking for an older bag- can you keep an eye out for me in case it comes up for sale? It's a large Luella Gisele in yellow or blue or green! Thanks ladies....I've been stalking this bag for over a year now....


 

I am not on the medicine yet she said it has to go below .50    My symptoms have not been as bad the last week thankfully just palpitations and hand tremors.  I am allergic to cats mold trees flowers etc. and I think this is setting off the thyroid.  When hubby and I move I will be able to be away from this. My aunt has 2 cats and leaves open windows and does not dust so I have bad allergies here.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Wow I didn't realise the Chanel was so large Jelly!!
> 
> Haha my uncles just arrived to stay for the week with his two birds.. Honey is very confused by all the squarking!


 

Poor honey probably is scared from the noise.


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Wow I didn't realise the Chanel was so large Jelly!!
> 
> *Haha my uncles just arrived to stay for the week with his two birds.. Honey is very confused by all the squarking*!


 
^ So cute! I can just imagine what poor Honey is thinking! From peace and quiet to this!


----------



## caruava

Hehe... poor Honey. He's probably what the heck 2 birds are doing in HIS territory!


----------



## omgblonde

Haha Honey's not the only annoyed one! I have never been so glad bunnies are silent in all my life! I got to sleep around 5am and was awoken at 9am by the squarking birds!!! Good thing they are cute cuz I was not impressed! LOL


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> We just got a baby Holland Lop. She is so cute. Her name is Pudding. She loves clover and is incredibly clean. Rabbit cages here in Japan are so well designed. She has the run of one room in our place but never does anything untoward outside her cage. Just like a cat but no meowing. I had no idea that a rabbit could be so much fun! She came from a family friend, so she has always had a quiet home environment. Very nice little animal. She is a bit scared of the hamster (which is a Pudding Hamster - go figure). The hamster has no idea that rabbits are herbivores I guess. Hamster is more like a Plover - no idea of it's size relative to anything else. Anyone got any tips on how to stop her chewing cables other than keeping them out of her way? Here there is a chemical free spray based on citrus peel to stop cats and dogs licking and biting things but apparently rabbits don't mind what they nibble.  Regards



aw pls post some photos of your baby!!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> aw pls post some photos of your baby!!


This is my little baby, isn't she cute!I hope you like the pictures I posted.Please enjoy


----------



## girlvintage

^ OMGOSH!!! she is so cuuuute!! absolutely adorable! the first pic kinda looks like Honey dont you think* omgblonde*?


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwwww she's adorable!! and she DOES look like Honey!! awwww


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Haha Honey's not the only annoyed one! I have never been so glad bunnies are silent in all my life! I got to sleep around 5am and was awoken at 9am by the squarking birds!!! Good thing they are cute cuz I was not impressed! LOL



eeek.. i love animals but i'm so sorry, i cannot have birds as pets! my one major requirement is that a pet can be hugged - birds cant be hugged! plus their feet and claws freak me out.. i guess i like padded soft pets, sorry to offend bird lovers.. 

i've also been wanting a guinea pig but their feet also remind me of birds and rats, am i so prejudice?


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Awwwwww she's adorable!! and she DOES look like Honey!! awwww


  Thank you girlvintage and omgblonde. We like her a lot round here. Even my other half sneaks in to play with the rabbit when he wakes up early. She get's a lot of attention from all of us. I like watching her do 360 degree spins when she feels energetic. The head bobbing up and down is cute too.


----------



## jellybebe

shinymagpie said:


> This is my little baby, isn't she cute!I hope you like the pictures I posted.Please enjoy



Wow, she really does look like Honey! So cute!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG LOL the funniest thing ever just happened! My mum was cleaning out my dads drawers and found these illuminous yellow plastic pants like construction worker pants LOL so I tried them on as a joke and Honey saw and came CHARGING at me, circling me, chasing after me, POUNCING on me  LOL whoever knew ugly yellow pants were his thing?! 

Roll on his neutering!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> OMG LOL the funniest thing ever just happened! My mum was cleaning out my dads drawers and found these illuminous yellow plastic pants like construction worker pants LOL so I tried them on as a joke and Honey saw and came CHARGING at me, circling me, chasing after me, POUNCING on me  LOL whoever knew ugly yellow pants were his thing?!
> 
> Roll on his neutering!



He's being neutered. Just when we  thought Pudding could get herself a long distance boyfriend!&#12288;

Honey must really like yellow.


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> eeek.. i love animals but i'm so sorry, i cannot have birds as pets! my one major requirement is that a pet can be hugged - birds cant be hugged! plus their feet and claws freak me out.. i guess i like padded soft pets, sorry to offend bird lovers..
> 
> i've also been wanting a guinea pig but their feet also remind me of birds and rats, am i so prejudice?



Birds freak me out too! The only bird I've ever liked is one of my uncles, she's well cute! But I only usually stroke her belly thru the bars. Just now my uncle let her out onto my hand and she jumped up onto my shoulder omg I was SO scared she was gonna peck my ear off LOL but I survived 

I like rats/mice/guinea pigs though! I think it's the wings and beak that freak me out!


----------



## omgblonde

shinymagpie said:


> He's being neutered. Just when we  thought Pudding could get herself a long distance boyfriend!&#12288;
> 
> Honey must really like yellow.



Hahaha I think Honey is into males, he's very fond of the colour pink


----------



## bellapsyd

I have parrots as well!   bring on the animals!  I live in a zoo  LOL


----------



## jellybebe

I like birds and basically any other animal, but I don't think I would want a bird as a pet. Like GV said, I like cuddly animals so they can't be too small, too scrawny or too restless. For these reasons, I would love a giant bunny like a Flemish giant as well!


----------



## omgblonde

I would LOVE a giant bunny one day.. imagine how cuddly it would be! OMG & a beathoven (sp?) dog!!

When I took Honey to the vets once there was a beathoven dog there and he was like the size of a small pony! SOOOOOO adorable


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh you mean a St. Bernard? Yes they are so cute and smart! Huge too. 

How can I get my sig pic to show up? I keep shrinking it but it doesn't work. For some reason tpf will no longer let me use smilies, post blown-up photos (it always shows the link instead), change font colours or post sig pics. So frustrating!!!


----------



## em821

Every Flemish gient I met are so sweet! 

I have a bird! Well, she's more my DH's and will only be friendly to me when he is not home. She's been sitting on my shoulder the whole day when I baked cookies and cooked dinner! I know what you mean about their feet, it always felt like a big bug is crawing all over me  And she love to fly at my head and only pull up at the last second!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Haha Honey's not the only annoyed one! I have never been so glad bunnies are silent in all my life! I got to sleep around 5am and was awoken at 9am by the squarking birds!!! Good thing they are cute cuz I was not impressed! LOL



That is a very good point! Then again I have to lock Shadow up every night cos he would be on my bed bum in my face or licking my face at 3-4am and waking me up!

But yes I'm very glad they don't make any noise.


----------



## caruava

shinymagpie said:


> This is my little baby, isn't she cute!I hope you like the pictures I posted.Please enjoy



OMG THAT IS SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!

She is sitting just like a doggie in the last photo!!!

Please please keep posting more photos of here... she is absolutely lovely!

It's nice to have more female buns here, it really is a sausage fest at the moment.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> OMG LOL the funniest thing ever just happened! My mum was cleaning out my dads drawers and found these illuminous yellow plastic pants like construction worker pants LOL so I tried them on as a joke and Honey saw and came CHARGING at me, circling me, chasing after me, POUNCING on me  LOL whoever knew ugly yellow pants were his thing?!
> 
> Roll on his neutering!



Hehe would have loved to see you rocking those yellow pants. 

Honey sounds so funny... would love to meet him!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> I like birds and basically any other animal, but I don't think I would want a bird as a pet. Like GV said, I like cuddly animals so they can't be too small, too scrawny or too restless. For these reasons, I would love a giant bunny like a Flemish giant as well!



Here you go *jelly*...


----------



## caruava

And careful *omg*... you might want to make sure Honey doesn't see Pudding spreading out like this else he might try and hump the screen.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi. Morning all. 
We just found this link to another bunny site with more photos to enjoy. It has other pictures of giants on it.  http://www.myhouserabbit.com/photos9.php


----------



## shinymagpie

I also found another link called the pet peoples place .It has info on Blue giants and Flemish giants so have a look sometime if you would like


----------



## caruava

Those photos are so cute. I'm going through pages of them at the moment... Cats grooming bunnies, adorable!


----------



## shinymagpie

Busted!:busted


----------



## shinymagpie

She has these three favorite books which she reads while we`re out its kinda weird,because she doesn`t touch the others .
But I guess we all have our favorites


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *jelly*...
> 
> bunnyblab.com/podcasts/FGnDog.jpg z.about.com/d/exoticpets/1/0/E/D/1/BigTurbo.jpg neatorama.com/images/2007-01/giant-rabbit.jpg news.nationalgeographic.com/news/images/thumbs/060411_rabbit_170.jpg



So cute! They all look so relaxed! I love enormous bunnies!


----------



## bellapsyd

shinymagpie said:


> Busted!:busted



you have no idea how many books I find looking like this!

Pudding is sooo adorable!


----------



## girlvintage

i love the giant bunnies!! this one is my fave, "herman the giant".. the NY post did an article on him few months back as possibly the largest bunny so far!!


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> I like watching her do 360 degree spins when she feels energetic. The head bobbing up and down is cute too.



i love that too!!! that's actually the "binky" - its what they call the happy bunny dance! the day i brought my bunny home he kept doing that, i was so freaked out at first -  i thought he was having an epileptic seizure!! then i looked it up and saw what it was called.. so i named him BINKY! 

*shinymagpie, omgblonde *--        

                      HONEY AND PUDDING SITTING IN A TREE.....

                                     K. I. S. S. I. N. G.....!! 

                                             LOL!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Hehe would have loved to see you rocking those yellow pants.



*omg* - i would kill to see some modeling photos!!! it would totally make my easter.. hehe!


----------



## caruava

Lol, I think Honey will be doing A LOT more than kissing!!!


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha!!! poor innocent tree!!


----------



## jellybebe

Went sort of crazy at the drugstore today. I picked up Meltonian leather conditioner for boots and bags (scared to try it on my bags but heard that it's had good results on Chanel lambskin) and Frederic Fekkai Salon Glaze! I have always wanted to try a glaze to make my hair more shiny. I think it made it softer and a bit more shiny, but I will have to use it a few more times to get the full effect. It's supposed to be cumulative!


----------



## bellapsyd

ohh I love shine things.  Since I have very light blonde hair- I need it to be shiny or else it looks awful!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *jelly*...
> 
> bunnyblab.com/podcasts/FGnDog.jpg z.about.com/d/exoticpets/1/0/E/D/1/BigTurbo.jpg neatorama.com/images/2007-01/giant-rabbit.jpg news.nationalgeographic.com/news/images/thumbs/060411_rabbit_170.jpg


AWWWWWWWW I WANT ONE!!!!! Sooooo freaking cute! 



girlvintage said:


> i love the giant bunnies!! this one is my fave, "herman the giant".. the NY post did an article on him few months back as possibly the largest bunny so far!!



Wow.. his FOOT is like the size of my head! I want oneeeee



girlvintage said:


> *omg* - i would kill to see some modeling photos!!! it would totally make my easter.. hehe!


No. LMAOOOO I looked like a lunatic!



kavnadoo said:


> Lol, I think Honey will be doing A LOT more than kissing!!!


Hahaha most definitley. Especially in the mood Honey's in!! Right now he's under cage arrest (with supervised exercise time) until his neuter.. boy will not stop spraying!! Ringing the vets tomorrow about it!



jellybebe said:


> Went sort of crazy at the drugstore today. I picked up Meltonian leather conditioner for boots and bags (scared to try it on my bags but heard that it's had good results on Chanel lambskin) and Frederic Fekkai Salon Glaze! I have always wanted to try a glaze to make my hair more shiny. I think it made it softer and a bit more shiny, but I will have to use it a few more times to get the full effect. It's supposed to be cumulative!


Oooh let us know if it's good! My hairs so dull right now!


----------



## jellybebe

I was just thinking it would be good for blonde hair, because blonde hair is the most difficult to reflect light due to the light colour! 

Love the big bunnies! 

I'm not sure what to do for my bf's bday at the end of this month. Unfortunately we won't be able to see each other until after I'm done school (end of May). He already hates his bday and will hate it even more when I'm not there. The shopping here is pretty sub-par, not sure what to do! Any ideas?


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> I was just thinking it would be good for blonde hair, because blonde hair is the most difficult to reflect light due to the light colour!
> 
> Love the big bunnies!
> 
> I'm not sure what to do for my bf's bday at the end of this month. Unfortunately we won't be able to see each other until after I'm done school (end of May). He already hates his bday and will hate it even more when I'm not there. The shopping here is pretty sub-par, not sure what to do! Any ideas?



whats he into? maybe you can send him a care package with all his fave stuff.. is he into food? (like most men are!) my bf loves home-cooked goodies so i'd send him homemade lasagna and cupcakes if i was in your situation.. it doesn't even have to be made by you, alot of online food sites are more than willing to send yummy specialty food to any city..


----------



## girlvintage

its been a long wait to find the right one, but i finally got a vivienne westwood - yay!


----------



## jellybebe

^Cute! How big is it? Does it hold a lot? I have been looking for the perfect frame-top satchel but have yet to find one.


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> This is my little baby, isn't she cute!I hope you like the pictures I posted.Please enjoy


 

She is so cute! It does look like a relative of honey


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *jelly*...
> 
> neatorama.com/images/2007-01/giant-rabbit.jpg news.nationalgeographic.com/news/images/thumbs/060411_rabbit_170.jpg


 

I keep telling hubby I am going to get a giant Luigi like this.    I think hubby would be scared .  Imagine a huge rabbit like being territorial.


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> Hi. Morning all.
> We just found this link to another bunny site with more photos to enjoy. It has other pictures of giants on it. http://www.myhouserabbit.com/photos9.php


 

I love these pictures they are all so cute.  The cats seem to love these bunnies.  I wish luigi would lay with my aunts cats instead of chase them.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> its been a long wait to find the right one, but i finally got a vivienne westwood - yay!


 


I love this GV! I like plaid and was at one time looking for a bag made with material similar to this.   VW alsomake a bunny tshirt!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Cute! How big is it? Does it hold a lot? I have been looking for the perfect frame-top satchel but have yet to find one.



^^ Thanks! its a mid-sized bag, about 15" x 7" x 7".. surprisingly very roomy! 
*IF* - oooh.. i have to check out her bunny shirts! i have been holding back on getting a VW bec not all her bags are my style, this one def is.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I love this GV! I like plaid and was at one time looking for a bag made with material similar to this.   VW alsomake a bunny tshirt!



Bunny shirts? I wanna see! 

I was imagining the gigantic poops of a flemish giant.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg

introducing...my holy grail.... apple green work in very good condition!  (has some sun lightening, but overall amazing!).  excuse the messy clothes and room- after working a 15 hour day!

ps- my arm isn't that big- I was just crossing it over my body weird so I wouldn't cover the bag- but it made my arm look huge!


----------



## girlvintage

^ WOW thats a gorgeous color!!

omg i didn't think of the poop size until you mentioned it - lol!!


----------



## caruava

Beautiful colour *bella*... yes and I thought of the poop the moment I looked at those huge buns. Imagine how much litter you would have to go through if they were house bunnies!

And larger teeth means more damage in less time!

Cute bag *GV*, where is VE from anyway?


----------



## girlvintage

^ i believe vivienne westwood is based in london, but her bags are made in italy


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - Yesss maybe a care package of some sort?

GV - LOVE the Vivienne Westwood!! So pretty

Bella - Omg love the new Balenciaga!  That colour is amazing!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ omg
> 
> introducing...my holy grail.... apple green work in very good condition!  (has some sun lightening, but overall amazing!).  excuse the messy clothes and room- after working a 15 hour day!
> 
> ps- my arm isn't that big- I was just crossing it over my body weird so I wouldn't cover the bag- but it made my arm look huge!



Congrats on your HG! Very exciting! Bal makes such vivid colours, and the Work seems like such a practical bag. Your arm doesn't look big at all.


----------



## shinymagpie

Latest dish of Pudding the lop.

Tonight my younger one made a crown. Pudding obligingly posed for the photo. Must realise that her name is up in lights.

Still devouring her favorite novels. Just about rips the bag containing fresh clover out of our hands. If you want to feel under pressure from a rabbit, just get between it and some clover.


----------



## em821

shinymagpie said:


> Latest dish of Pudding the lop.
> 
> Tonight my younger one made a crown. Pudding obligingly posed for the photo. Must realise that her name is up in lights.
> 
> Still devouring her favorite novels. Just about rips the bag containing fresh clover out of our hands. If you want to feel under pressure from a rabbit, just get between it and some clover.


 
Pudding is so adorable with that crown! I'll have to try clover with mine!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> its been a long wait to find the right one, but i finally got a vivienne westwood - yay!


 
Cute bag! Modeling pic?



bellapsyd said:


> ^ omg
> 
> introducing...my holy grail.... apple green work in very good condition! (has some sun lightening, but overall amazing!). excuse the messy clothes and room- after working a 15 hour day!
> 
> ps- my arm isn't that big- I was just crossing it over my body weird so I wouldn't cover the bag- but it made my arm look huge!


 
Congrats on getting your HG! Love the delicious vivid color! Your arm is not big!!!


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> yes and *I thought of the poop the moment I looked at those huge buns*. Imagine how much litter you would have to go through if they were house bunnies!
> 
> *And larger teeth means more damage in less time*!


 
Haha! And also how loud the "Thump"! Especially in the middle of the night!


----------



## jellybebe

shinymagpie said:


> Latest dish of Pudding the lop.
> 
> Tonight my younger one made a crown. Pudding obligingly posed for the photo. Must realise that her name is up in lights.
> 
> Still devouring her favorite novels. Just about rips the bag containing fresh clover out of our hands. If you want to feel under pressure from a rabbit, just get between it and some clover.



Adorable pic!


----------



## omgblonde

Pudding is SO adorable!!

Aww remember my uncles birds that came to stay? They go home tomorrow! I've grown quite attatched to one of them LOL  I want to keep her! She HATES Honey though, I forgot to wash my hands after playing with Honey and the bird bit me so hard when she smelled rabbit!!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> you have no idea how many books I find looking like this!



um, yes.  we do.  and antique sheet music, La Perla bras,  brand new computer cords, oh and bags, let's not forget those, especially the straps!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ cell phone chargers, remote control buttons....


----------



## girlvintage

^ favorite strappy heels $800.. grandma's antique chair $1500.. that innocent face that stares back at you after you scream.. PRICELESS


----------



## girlvintage

i want!!!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ omg
> 
> introducing...my holy grail.... apple green work in very good condition! (has some sun lightening, but overall amazing!). excuse the messy clothes and room- after working a 15 hour day!
> 
> ps- my arm isn't that big- I was just crossing it over my body weird so I wouldn't cover the bag- but it made my arm look huge!


 

I love that bella.  That will look so good this summer.  This is another one of my favorite colors since I bought my green burberry.  What year did the apple come out?


----------



## caruava

Good luck finding that *GV*...  That will be a hard one to get, you'd need someone to send it over from Britain.

And love the pink going through your VE as well! Very pretty.

I'm intrigued by that green *bella*, I don't know anything about bal by the way, is it as bright as the photo depicts cos it's so stunning...

Pudding is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> i want!!!!!



Cute! But as Kav said, probably a UK-only release, eh? I really like the Chanel flap version that came out a couple of years ago, not the recent one but the first one. There is just something about that Union Jack! I'm not the least bit British though, although I have family there. My bf is part British, does that count? 

OMG I can't believe all the stuff that bunnies chew. Come to think of it, they can be pretty destructive little buggers. Mine mainly chews important papers and select books. He will dig blankets and clothes but thankfully he leaves my bags alone.


----------



## caruava

Don't take any chances with the bags though!


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh no trust me I don't! Ha ha I don't want to risk it because sometimes he looks interested and tries to nose them! He likes to chew my bf's shoes for some reason though.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Good luck finding that *GV*...  That will be a hard one to get, you'd need someone to send it over from Britain.
> 
> And love the pink going through your VE as well! Very pretty..



a girl can dream for that gucci bag union jack.. lol!

 i so love the pink stripe on my VW as well..! bec it goes so well with so many outfits.. *omgblonde* - you are prob the best person to ask.. how much do VW satchels bags go for now?


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> i want!!!!!


oooh I just saw a picture of Kate Moss carrying that in Look magazine! Very nice!



girlvintage said:


> a girl can dream for that gucci bag union jack.. lol!
> 
> i so love the pink stripe on my VW as well..! bec it goes so well with so many outfits.. *omgblonde* - you are prob the best person to ask.. how much do VW satchels bags go for now?


I haven't got a clue sorry!


----------



## jellybebe

Going to watch plastic surgeries next week! So excited.


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh that's so exciting Jelly! Any idea what type of procedures you'll be watching? I am OBSESSED with Dr 90210! LOL love it.


----------



## jellybebe

^Breast reduction!


----------



## katlun

kavnadoo said:


> Don't take any chances with the bags though!


 

just was going to post about my too cute and can't get mad at bunny chewed on my straw bag!  I am so glad the bag was a cheapo one and now I know who to give it too once I grow old of it or it falls apart from the damage she did to the bag.


----------



## bellapsyd

ItalianFashion said:


> I love that bella.  That will look so good this summer.  This is another one of my favorite colors since I bought my green burberry.  What year did the apple come out?



2005



kavnadoo said:


> I'm intrigued by that green *bella*, I don't know anything about bal by the way, is it as bright as the photo depicts cos it's so stunning...



it is that bright!!!  It's a 2005 apple green work!



jellybebe said:


> ^Breast reduction!



eventually, my career goal is to do the psych screening required for plastic surgeries



katlun said:


> just was going to post about my too cute and can't get mad at bunny chewed on my straw bag! I am so glad the bag was a cheapo one and now I know who to give it too once I grow old of it or it falls apart from the damage she did to the bag.



lol, been there.  my LV globe GM has a huge hole- right in the front on the blue due to my bunny!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> 2005
> 
> 
> 
> it is that bright!!!  It's a 2005 apple green work!
> 
> 
> 
> eventually, my career goal is to do the psych screening required for plastic surgeries
> 
> 
> 
> lol, been there.  my LV globe GM has a huge hole- right in the front on the blue due to my bunny!



I don't know if this is too lowbrow to mention here, but Target had this designer line for a while this year from Thakoon.  He used the same green, along with a slew of other bright colors, navy and black.  I really liked the green, there was a jacket in it that really popped,it's cool because it's vibrant but not a usual vibrant color like pink/ red.   I love wearing understated things and having color in my shoes/ bags or coat.  Bet you use that for a loooong time!

and the career goal, that's really an admirable kind of work, with more potential to help than it might seem on the surface.  

have you thought about doing the evals for sex change work?  As an ex-therapist one of my favorite movie characters was in "TransAmerica," the therapist.  Have you seen it?   one of the only times I've ever seen a therapist on camera who does their job well.  Kinda a pet peeve of mine, therapists always look stupid, incompetent, overpriced and/ or immoral in movies and tv.  anyway, moving on...  have you?  ever thought of that kind of work?   and how's your girl bunny doing these days?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ have you seen the HBO series "In Treatment" ?  I am currently working through the first season (disc 2), but so far- it is exactly what psychologists do- portrayed perfectly. I'm very pleased.  The new season started this week.

Haven't seen TransAmerica- I'll check it out!  Sex reassignment does fascinate me, but I'm more interested in Axis II and frequent body image changes (for now).  Had a BPD patient with DCFS and meth abuse today...wore me right out!

Bella has 3 infections- in the back of her mouth she has some sort of smelly bacteria goop he dug out.  She's currently on Baytril.  I noticed her poops are very small today and she is not eating as much as usual (pellets- she loves them)...I wonder if the Baytril is making her feel sick- she's had 2 doses so far.  We are trying so hard to fix everything so we can get her spayed!  I am hoping these dental issues clear up- she never eats greens or hay!  Only pellets and her critical care with probiotic.  I really hope she does not need dental surgery for a possible abscess!


----------



## jellybebe

^I've heard that "In Treatment" was pretty close to reality, but I find the characters and Gabriel Byrne so annoying, I can't watch a full episode! The little bits that I did see, I kept comparing my technique with his and getting irritated.

Anyway, that's an interesting career goal Bella. I think you would be very good at that type of work. In my plastic surgery lecture (we got one), the doc just briefly went over the psychosocial stuff. This is the same doc that I'll be watching next week and he does a fair bit of cosmetic work. He seemed pretty willing to do procedures on anyone except people with "paranoid personality types" because they are apparently the ones who pose the biggest threat to staff, particularly if they're dissatisfied.

Hope Bella starts to do better. I hope it's not an abscess.

Just a little bit over a month before finals! I have to start seriously cracking the books.


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> oooh I just saw a picture of Kate Moss carrying that in Look magazine! Very nice!
> 
> 
> I haven't got a clue sorry!



no prob!   i only ask bec i know the vw bag i found is relatively an older style (but in great mint condition!).. i got it at a huge bargain but i'm also trying to find out how much it used to retail for.. no useful vw threads around here either.. hmmm..


----------



## shinymagpie

Speaking of chewing things,  a few posts ago you could see a little grass matting house in Pudding's cage. Now she has chewed her way down through the roof and eventually fell through it.  Exit one straw house. Oh well. Off to the petshop to buy another. good thing they are cheap.  It had a part time demolition job and got paid in dried fruit and fresh veg. When she fell through the roof, she got a small bowl of greens as paydirt.

On the surgery topic, amazingly, here in Japan, surgery wait lists are pretty low. My daughter is possibly going to need foot surgery for a bunion (yes she has the right foot of her grandmother - lucky kid). I was amazed to learn that surgery here for public patients is only a waiting time of a couple of months. Truly amazing. In Oz elective surgery or at least non-high level surgery would be a year or more.


----------



## jellybebe

^Are you from Oz originally? I would love to visit Japan, looks like so much is happening there all the time! And the shopping is TDF with all their special releases.


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> ^Are you from Oz originally? I would love to visit Japan, looks like so much is happening there all the time! And the shopping is TDF with all their special releases.



Yeah. One of my girlfriends here was originally from New York. She worked for Coach as a SA when she was at University. She says we get all kinds of special releases. I love shopping here.  It's a great place to travel especially for women. Mind you I live in the country. But it's so calm compared to Oz, though there are good and bad things about living as an expat.

Japan is amazing. I can totally recommend it as a holiday destination. Cherry blossom season is truly amazing.  Or fall is really pretty. Tokyo is fun. I go there a bit. It is really easy to travel in. Always something to look at. Very safe country to live in. A very nice basic cafe meal costs around $8-12 at lunchtime (appetizer, salad, main, drink and dessert). You'd be amazed because people have a perception that things would be expensive here. Some things are expensive, like hotel rooms in Tokyo (although there are last minute deals), but in general, service is too die for. People are very polite. I couldn't recommend Japan highly enough.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Going to watch plastic surgeries next week! So excited.


 

I would love to see this. I like that dr 90210 show also.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ have you seen the HBO series "In Treatment" ? I am currently working through the first season (disc 2), but so far- it is exactly what psychologists do- portrayed perfectly. I'm very pleased. The new season started this week.
> 
> Haven't seen TransAmerica- I'll check it out! Sex reassignment does fascinate me, but I'm more interested in Axis II and frequent body image changes (for now). Had a BPD patient with DCFS and meth abuse today...wore me right out!
> 
> Bella has 3 infections- in the back of her mouth she has some sort of smelly bacteria goop he dug out. She's currently on Baytril. I noticed her poops are very small today and she is not eating as much as usual (pellets- she loves them)...I wonder if the Baytril is making her feel sick- she's had 2 doses so far. We are trying so hard to fix everything so we can get her spayed! I am hoping these dental issues clear up- she never eats greens or hay! Only pellets and her critical care with probiotic. I really hope she does not need dental surgery for a possible abscess!


 

Poor thing cannot get a break!  The baytril causes them to lose appetite so you will probably have to put something yummy in there to make her want food.  I would  syringe the pigs yogurt when they received baytril so the tummies would not get upset and they would eat more.  Maybe you can try this with the bella.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Thanks IF.  Ya know- her spirit is amazing.  She's so friendly and loveable. She runs like a puppy when her name is called, jumps right into my lap and cuddles, kisses me a lot....It breaks my heart that none of the other bunnies like her- she sits and stares at them all day through the gate.  I want her to get better so so so badly so I can get her her very own friend!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww poor Bella  I hope she gets better soon!! She's such a cutie!

Anyone have any experience with hamsters and bunnies? LOL. I'm looking into getting one.. I hope he/she and Honey can get along? I wouldn't have them out together or anything (unless the hamster was in the little rolly ball thing) but if it ever escaped or something I wouldn't want Honey to attack it!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Aww poor Bella  I hope she gets better soon!! She's such a cutie!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with hamsters and bunnies? LOL. I'm looking into getting one.. I hope he/she and Honey can get along? I wouldn't have them out together or anything (unless the hamster was in the little rolly ball thing) but if it ever escaped or something I wouldn't want Honey to attack it!



We have a hamster called a Pudding Hamster. It's white and small and very fat. All hamsters of this type seem to be little fat blobs. It has the nicest personality. Hamsters don't live too long, only couple of years. We had Robrovski hamsters but they are too fast to hold - funny to watch because they do 360 degree spins in the wheel all night. 

The hamster has nothing to fear from Honey because rabbits are herbivores. Hamsters, however, are omnivores and Honey could be fair game to the hamster if he annoys it. Our little hamster has been known to nip Pudding on the nose if Pudding tries to cuddle it. But it happily sat on her back and she tolerated it very well. Funny to watch together. Pudding would follow the hamster around a bit and the hamster just went on doing it's own thing. The only problem we had was when the hamster got into Puddings cage. Pudding's ears went up then she tried to jump on it. Outside the cage, it was business as usually. My daughter has fed both of them out of the cage from the one bowl with no problems at all. Both of them nicked eachothers food without any problems.

The funniest thing was watching the hamster stealing the Rabbit's mini teething croissants. It carried off it's prize which was about 1/3rd it's body size. It waddled off under Pudding's cage. Pudding wasn't fussed at all.

We have also had a grey Syrian hamster, but it wasn't nearly as friendly as the Pudding Hamster. 

I say go for it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Aww poor Bella  I hope she gets better soon!! She's such a cutie!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with hamsters and bunnies? LOL. I'm looking into getting one.. I hope he/she and Honey can get along? I wouldn't have them out together or anything (unless the hamster was in the little rolly ball thing) but if it ever escaped or something I wouldn't want Honey to attack it!


 

I agree with above.  The hamster might get honey.  I had hamsters when I was little.  Some of them can be quite nasty.  I had one bite me and would not let go .  He was hanging on my finger.  It looked bad.  Went to the dr so they could clean it .  I had another hamster I bought who had babies and the hamster ate the leg off one of the babies.  He lived but it was pitiful.  I had another I tried to get a friend for and he almost killed the friend so I had to seperate them.  My cousin had 2 together and one opened up the stomach of the other.  She is a nurse so she put everything back in and sewed him up but it could have killed him.


----------



## omgblonde

^ Oooh thanks for the info!! They sound so cute together. I want a hamster so badly.. my dad is a grumpy old pet hating man though.. he needs some convincing still!!


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> I agree with above.  The hamster might get honey.  I had hamsters when I was little.  Some of them can be quite nasty.  I had one bite me and would not let go .  He was hanging on my finger.  It looked bad.  Went to the dr so they could clean it .  I had another hamster I bought who had babies and the hamster ate the leg off one of the babies.  He lived but it was pitiful.  I had another I tried to get a friend for and he almost killed the friend so I had to seperate them.  My cousin had 2 together and one opened up the stomach of the other.  She is a nurse so she put everything back in and sewed him up but it could have killed him.



 poor hamsters! They sound quite vicious! 

I baby sit my neighbours hamster when they go away on holiday.. she is the cutest/sweetest thing! Maybe I could just clone her? LOL


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> ^ Thanks IF.  Ya know- her spirit is amazing.  She's so friendly and loveable. She runs like a puppy when her name is called, jumps right into my lap and cuddles, kisses me a lot....It breaks my heart that none of the other bunnies like her- she sits and stares at them all day through the gate.  I want her to get better so so so badly so I can get her her very own friend!



How's her weight these days?


----------



## lunette

shinymagpie said:


> Speaking of chewing things,  a few posts ago you could see a little grass matting house in Pudding's cage. Now she has chewed her way down through the roof and eventually fell through it.  Exit one straw house. Oh well. Off to the petshop to buy another. good thing they are cheap.  It had a part time demolition job and got paid in dried fruit and fresh veg. When she fell through the roof, she got a small bowl of greens as paydirt.
> 
> On the surgery topic, amazingly, here in Japan, surgery wait lists are pretty low. My daughter is possibly going to need foot surgery for a bunion (yes she has the right foot of her grandmother - lucky kid). I was amazed to learn that surgery here for public patients is only a waiting time of a couple of months. Truly amazing. In Oz elective surgery or at least non-high level surgery would be a year or more.



I saw a documentary on public health a while ago that was all about health care in Japan.  World class, cost effective, and "socialized," too.   They said it was a model for the rest of the world.  That's all I'll say on the subject, before I get going and can't stop...  You got lucky ending up there!


----------



## bellapsyd

lunette said:


> How's her weight these days?



the probiotic in combination with the critical care is helping her gain. Vet says she's healthy in terms of weight...but she is still bony- I'd like to see another pond on her!  She's under 3lbs (don't remember her exact)


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ^ Thanks IF.  Ya know- her spirit is amazing.  She's so friendly and loveable. She runs like a puppy when her name is called, jumps right into my lap and cuddles, kisses me a lot....It breaks my heart that none of the other bunnies like her- she sits and stares at them all day through the gate.  I want her to get better so so so badly so I can get her her very own friend!



aw thats so sweet of bella to run to you like that! i do hope the other buns start liking her soon.. have you tried a one on one intro in an unfamiliar room for bella and just one of the the other buns? take the other buns out of their comfort zone, might help.. oh, poor bella!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ problem is....the ONLY room in the entire house that Chester hasn't claimed is the room Bella has been living in the past 4.5 months!

I don't even have anywhere neutral to try to bond Chester with Sarafina!  

I really want to adopt an entirely new bunny for Bella because I will be taking my 2 to CA with me....Lexi and Raffie are too tightly bonded to introduce a third (Lexi is viciously protective of him), so that leaves Bella lucky enough to hopefully get to pick out her own mate- as long as she gets healthy!


----------



## caruava

*bella*, bella sounds like such a sweetheart... I really hope she doesn't have any more health issues, the poor thing has had more than her fair share already!


----------



## caruava

*shinymagpie* would love to see bunny+hamster photos! That sounds adorable.

GL with the surgeries *jelly* that sounds so interesting. And *bella* that sounds very specialised what you are looking at doing. I wish I knew what I specifically wanted to do when I finished uni. I was all over the shop! And I'm so lucky to love where I am at the moment, you're so focused.


----------



## jellybebe

^You have a great career Kav! Sometimes I wish I had been a bit more focused too. It took me 2 degrees to figure out what I really wanted to do, although it was sort of what I wanted to do all along. And I'm still not sure what I'm going to do at the end of it all. I can't believe my first year is almost done, though. That was fast!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I know!  I remember when you first found out you got in!!!

Kav- your career is/will be very specialized!  Focus is key and I think you have it!


----------



## caruava

Thanks guys. I am really really happy where I am and i guess that's all that matters. Doesn't matter too much how I got to where I am, I am just happy that I am there!

And yes how quickly time goes by!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I can finally add to this thread! I just got a baby lionhead rabbit. Her name is Bunny Holly (Holly for short) and she's absolutely adorable! I'll post pictures soon!

So, what are your bun's favorite treats? Holly loves (and I mean LOVES) apple slices. She goes nuts for them!


----------



## girlvintage

PrettyInPink said:


> I can finally add to this thread! I just got a baby lionhead rabbit. Her name is Bunny Holly (Holly for short) and she's absolutely adorable! I'll post pictures soon!
> 
> So, what are your bun's favorite treats? Holly loves (and I mean LOVES) apple slices. She goes nuts for them!



congrats on your new baby!

pls be careful though on giving the apple slices.. baby bunny tummies are VERY VERY SENSITIVE! baby buns actually shouldn't be given too much sweets at an early age bec they might get an upset stomach and it gets very fast from bad to worse with their tummies..

even grown up buns cant take alot of apples slices, for one they are very high in sugar, so they should only be limited to one wedge of apple per week! my little guy loves raisin and i only limit him to 4 small pieces a day at the most..

with baby buns, you can slowly introduce dark green leafy veggies first, then maybe a small chunk of carrot every two days.. then gradually start letting them taste the sweet stuff like apples and papaya.. i honestly dont suggest apples so early though.. even how sweet their faces may be when they beg! 

i hope this helps - i wouldn't want  you to visit the vet so early!


----------



## girlvintage

easter themed m&m's are so freakin cute!!!








 *HAPPY EASTER TO ALL BUNNIES AND THEIR PARENTS!!!*


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I never saw those!!!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> easter themed m&m's are so freakin cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY EASTER TO ALL BUNNIES AND THEIR PARENTS!!!*



Mmmm are those the peanut ones?


----------



## omgblonde

Aww Bunny Holly is such a cute name!! I can't wait to see pics!

Meet the new honorary bunny.. LOL




I have NO idea what to call her? The only name I have so far is Pumpkin!


----------



## bellapsyd

looks like a creamsicle to me!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw cute, she looks like a teddy bear hamster I had when I was young. Mine was named Tweety.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you''ve broken up with LV and moved on to Chanel Jelly!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha it would appear so! However I have also dabbled in other designers such as Miu Miu and YSL. But it's true - nothing from LV really interests me right now and I feel like I am starting to like a different style of bag - namely, the Chanel flap! You are essentially a Bal girl now, aren't you? You still buy some SLGs from LV but I can tell you love your BBags! 

Ugh I have the worst stomach ache today. I have a stomach issue that flares up every once in a while. I took some Xantac, which was recommended by an ER doc I know, but nothing really works all that well. I usually have to wait it out, which can be up to 5 days. I hate it.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Thanks for the advice about the apple slices! I try to limit her to one per week or so. I split it up into little pieces. She tried romaine lettuce for the first time last night and went bonanza over it! It was so cute!

Here's my little Bunny Holly in her cage. She JUST finished her lettuce out of the salad ball. After I took the picture, she started ringing the bell for more! 






And here she is (sorry it's bad quality... took it with my phone) being awfully daring... drinking from my Maltese  and Yorkie-Mix's water bowl. They absolutely LOVE her, though.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ she's so cute!!!!


jelly- 5 days for a stomachache to go away?  how awful!

I am a bal girl now....I have 11! I love the slouchy style. But I am going to have to see a few off soon!  I would never be able to buy them new...have to get them used!  I have a few LV items still: mainly vernis wallets (quite a few!), graphite agenda, an epi wallet, 2 MC bags (priscilla and trouville), mc wapity, peach shimmer halo, and noir mirage speedy, oh- and my damaged globe GM!

the only Chanel items I own are sunglasses!  I have 3!


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, didn't know you had the noir mirage speedy and the Halo! Those are some really nice LVs. Do you keep your collection thread updated? I'd like to see all 11 of these BBags!


----------



## shinymagpie

kavnadoo said:


> *shinymagpie* would love to see bunny+hamster photos! That sounds adorable.
> 
> Will see what I can do. The hamster is off having a holiday this week, having a lovely time with a friend who used to keep a rat when she was at University. Just because you are a rodent doesn't mean you can't travel.
> 
> Speaking of travelling. We put Pudding on her harness and lead and took her down to a quiet little spot full of market gardens by a river. She got to run on a path and check out the dandelions. She was much too excited to nibble on anything. Running with a rabbit takes a lot of agility. One second she runs full out, then throws on the brakes without notice. Have to be really careful not to step on her. After 30 minutes, she got so excited that she had enough and threw herself down on the ground and leaned on her elbows. Going to do that again soon. Luckily where we live, people always keep their dogs secure in their gardens or on a lead when they are out, so there is no real danger from a stray.
> 
> Going to try it again soon.
> 
> My younger daughter wants a hamster lead for her hamster - yes we have seen them... However, the occasional free range is probably all the hamster needs.
> 
> How's Bella?


----------



## shinymagpie

Here's my little Bunny Holly in her cage. She JUST finished her lettuce out of the salad ball. After I took the picture, she started ringing the bell for more! 

[/quote]

Seriously cute little bunny. Thanks for the pics.

Try brussel sprouts a leaf at a time. Pudding loves them.


----------



## caruava

PrettyInPink said:


> I can finally add to this thread! I just got a baby lionhead rabbit. Her name is Bunny Holly (Holly for short) and she's absolutely adorable! I'll post pictures soon!
> 
> So, what are your bun's favorite treats? Holly loves (and I mean LOVES) apple slices. She goes nuts for them!



Carrot!



girlvintage said:


> easter themed m&m's are so freakin cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY EASTER TO ALL BUNNIES AND THEIR PARENTS!!!*



So cute! And very sweet choice of colours...



omgblonde said:


> Aww Bunny Holly is such a cute name!! I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Meet the new honorary bunny.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO idea what to call her? The only name I have so far is Pumpkin!



Is this Honey's new mate? Beautiful honeycomb colour to me. I would say Honeycomb! Honey and Honeycomb!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^Ha ha it would appear so! However I have also dabbled in other designers such as Miu Miu and YSL. But it's true - nothing from LV really interests me right now and I feel like I am starting to like a different style of bag - namely, the Chanel flap! You are essentially a Bal girl now, aren't you? You still buy some SLGs from LV but I can tell you love your BBags!
> 
> Ugh I have the worst stomach ache today. I have a stomach issue that flares up every once in a while. I took some Xantac, which was recommended by an ER doc I know, but nothing really works all that well. I usually have to wait it out, which can be up to 5 days. I hate it.



Hope you feel better soon. Stomach aches are no pleasant at all. And I totally get what you mean about moving onto other designers.

I was a Fendi and Chanel girl to start off with but there's no Fendi store in Melb so it's hard to see what comes in. Gucci was one of my favourites too but in recent years (post-Tom Ford) has been really below average for me. Would love to get into more Hermes but can't afford it!


----------



## caruava

PrettyInPink said:


> Thanks for the advice about the apple slices! I try to limit her to one per week or so. I split it up into little pieces. She tried romaine lettuce for the first time last night and went bonanza over it! It was so cute!
> 
> Here's my little Bunny Holly in her cage. She JUST finished her lettuce out of the salad ball. After I took the picture, she started ringing the bell for more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is (sorry it's bad quality... took it with my phone) being awfully daring... drinking from my Maltese  and Yorkie-Mix's water bowl. They absolutely LOVE her, though.



She is so tiny! Love her colour... Got a bit nervous seeing the second pic, wouldn't want her to fall into the bowlm she's so small!


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> ^ she's so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> jelly- 5 days for a stomachache to go away?  how awful!
> 
> I am a bal girl now....I have 11! I love the slouchy style. But I am going to have to see a few off soon!  I would never be able to buy them new...have to get them used!  I have a few LV items still: mainly vernis wallets (quite a few!), graphite agenda, an epi wallet, 2 MC bags (priscilla and trouville), mc wapity, peach shimmer halo, and noir mirage speedy, oh- and my damaged globe GM!
> 
> the only Chanel items I own are sunglasses!  I have 3!



Wow 11 bals! I think bals are beautiful, they do the best colours. Just not for me, I like structured bags. Would love to see a group pic, I can only imagine the rainbow of colours!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Mmmm are those the peanut ones?



they're the almond ones!

*omg *- aw so cute! he looks like a pumpkin to me too! --you can also name him/her *toffee or taffy*, so you have candy store themed pets! lol..   i had a black and white roborovski hamster named oreo - he was the sweetest thing!

*prettyinpink* - totally adorablel!!!

*jelly* - wow i can just dream to have your bag collection!!


----------



## caruava

Liking the name suggestions!

Here are some photos of Shadow I just took yesterday. Comparing to baby photos you can tell how he has aged. Well matured so to put it. He is absolutely lovely and has totally mellowed out. He's now about a year and 3 months now.

Here is Shadow the night I got him.






Remember when he had ear mites?






And him discovering the doona... He was so wittle and black back then.






And he grew some more...






Not down there. 











 Took a lot of crap too...

And got very comfortable around the house.


----------



## caruava

Now he's a big boy... But he'll always be my baby bunny.


----------



## caruava

And as promised:


----------



## PrettyInPink

Awwwww... so adorable, kavnadoo!!

And, thanks for the compliments ladies! Holly sends smooches!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^Ha ha it would appear so! However I have also dabbled in other designers such as Miu Miu and YSL. But it's true - nothing from LV really interests me right now and I feel like I am starting to like a different style of bag - namely, the Chanel flap! You are essentially a Bal girl now, aren't you? You still buy some SLGs from LV but I can tell you love your BBags!
> 
> Ugh I have the worst stomach ache today. I have a stomach issue that flares up every once in a while. I took some Xantac, which was recommended by an ER doc I know, but nothing really works all that well. I usually have to wait it out, which can be up to 5 days. I hate it.


 

Sorry to hear about this jelly .  Do they have a drug called spasmx where you are.  They do not give this in the states but I was given this in italy and it worked well for me. Zantac makes mine worse I think.  I read about spasmx online and it says for overactive bladder but I guess they prescribe for other things overseas.

http://www.flexyx.com/S/Spasmex.html


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Aww Bunny Holly is such a cute name!! I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Meet the new honorary bunny.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO idea what to call her? The only name I have so far is Pumpkin!


 

She is adorable. Does honey like her


----------



## ItalianFashion

PrettyInPink said:


> Thanks for the advice about the apple slices! I try to limit her to one per week or so. I split it up into little pieces. She tried romaine lettuce for the first time last night and went bonanza over it! It was so cute!
> 
> Here's my little Bunny Holly in her cage. She JUST finished her lettuce out of the salad ball. After I took the picture, she started ringing the bell for more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is (sorry it's bad quality... took it with my phone) being awfully daring... drinking from my Maltese and Yorkie-Mix's water bowl. They absolutely LOVE her, though.


 

She is so fluffy  and pretty.  She will be following you all over the house begging for veggies soon.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Now he's a big boy... But he'll always be my baby bunny.


 


Wow you can see a big difference and his color seems more striking now that he is older.  He looks like a himalayian. So handsome!  The chanels are beautiful.  I think I like the tote the best.  Is that called GST?   I do not know all of the names yet.  I agree about the Gucci.  I am not as impressed with them and have been looking at Chanel and Prada more.  My last 5 purchases were 3 chanels and a Prada and Fendi. I may get something during the sale but not sure what.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> they're the almond ones!
> 
> *omg *- aw so cute! he looks like a pumpkin to me too! --you can also name him/her *toffee or taffy*, so you have candy store themed pets! lol.. i had a black and white roborovski hamster named oreo - he was the sweetest thing!
> 
> *prettyinpink* - totally adorablel!!!
> 
> *jelly* - wow i can just dream to have your bag collection!!


 

I like toffee also or sunshine!


----------



## bellapsyd

wow Kav!  your Chanels are beautiful!  love the montage of Shadow!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^Wow, didn't know you had the noir mirage speedy and the Halo! Those are some really nice LVs. Do you keep your collection thread updated? I'd like to see all 11 of these BBags!



I got the halo after seeing yours!!! (internet find actually!).  I haven't updated my collection thread in quite awhile.  As it gets closer to my move and I have to decide what to keep and get rid of- I will def take pictures of the bbags for you ladies!  I actually have never taken a "bbag sandwhich" photo!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> And as promised:



wow such a great collection!! 

enjoyed the shadow collage too!!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Ugh I have the worst stomach ache today. I have a stomach issue that flares up every once in a while. I took some Xantac, which was recommended by an ER doc I know, but nothing really works all that well. I usually have to wait it out, which can be up to 5 days. I hate it.



aw i hope you feel better soon jelly, stomachaches are the worst..


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Wow you can see a big difference and his color seems more striking now that he is older.  He looks like a himalayian. So handsome!  The chanels are beautiful.  I think I like the tote the best.  Is that called GST?   I do not know all of the names yet.  I agree about the Gucci.  I am not as impressed with them and have been looking at Chanel and Prada more.  My last 5 purchases were 3 chanels and a Prada and Fendi. I may get something during the sale but not sure what.



Thanks *IF*. Yup that is a GST (I didn't know the names till recently myself), grand shopping tote. 3 Chanels wow! I only remember 1 of them. What else did you get?



PrettyInPink said:


> Awwwww... so adorable, kavnadoo!!
> 
> And, thanks for the compliments ladies! Holly sends smooches!



Thanks and definitely agree with what *IF* said about the following you around the house begging for veggies!



bellapsyd said:


> wow Kav!  your Chanels are beautiful!  love the montage of Shadow!





girlvintage said:


> wow such a great collection!!
> 
> enjoyed the shadow collage too!!



Thanks *bella *and *GV*...


----------



## caruava

Just had a massive scare. Was watching tv and Shadow was on the top floor of his condo.

Suddenly I just saw him fall from the top floor, he didn't land on his feet and his head landed first from what I can remember.

He didn't move for a moment, I didn't dare touch him. (I had burst into tears at this point.) When he sort of came to he went straight into his hutch and just sat there for a while.

I finally got him out with some food but he was still very very skittish. He would try and run when I tried to pick him up. So I left him cos I didn't know if he was hurt. I didn't want to hurt him more.

I finally managed to pick him up gently and opened his mouth. His teeth were badly chipped. He normally lets me open his mouth and look at his teeth for as long as I want but he got pretty upset and struggled.

It's Easter Sunday, it's at night and I can't take him to a vet now. He seems normal now (been a couple of hours) and has been running around and eating.

But I will still take him for a check up tomorrow, will let you know how it goes. I really hope he didn't break anything. He is such a dare devil. I woke up the other night to find him at the very top of the condo.

And I don't mean the top floor. I mean on the top top where I put his hay and food on top, as in outside of the condo. More than 2 metres off the ground, he had no access up there. He had jumped off the side and scaled off the door onto the top. And I woke up to find him peering off the edge wondering how he was going to get down.

I am so freaked I really hope he hasn't broken anything. He isn't as active as he usually is, and I don't' know if he is in pain, so first thing in the morning he is going to the vet.


----------



## shinymagpie

kavnadoo said:


> Just had a massive scare. Was watching tv and Shadow was on the top floor of his condo.
> 
> Suddenly I just saw him fall from the top floor, he didn't land on his feet and his head landed first from what I can remember.
> 
> He didn't move for a moment, I didn't dare touch him. (I had burst into tears at this point.) When he sort of came to he went straight into his hutch and just sat there for a while.
> 
> I finally got him out with some food but he was still very very skittish. He would try and run when I tried to pick him up. So I left him cos I didn't know if he was hurt. I didn't want to hurt him more.
> 
> I finally managed to pick him up gently and opened his mouth. His teeth were badly chipped. He normally lets me open his mouth and look at his teeth for as long as I want but he got pretty upset and struggled.
> 
> It's Easter Sunday, it's at night and I can't take him to a vet now. He seems normal now (been a couple of hours) and has been running around and eating.
> 
> But I will still take him for a check up tomorrow, will let you know how it goes. I really hope he didn't break anything. He is such a dare devil. I woke up the other night to find him at the very top of the condo.
> 
> And I don't mean the top floor. I mean on the top top where I put his hay and food on top, as in outside of the condo. More than 2 metres off the ground, he had no access up there. He had jumped off the side and scaled off the door onto the top. And I woke up to find him peering off the edge wondering how he was going to get down.
> 
> I am so freaked I really hope he hasn't broken anything. He isn't as active as he usually is, and I don't' know if he is in pain, so first thing in the morning he is going to the vet.



Poor Shadow! Landing on his teeth probably scared the wits out of him. He is probably in shock. Sleeping may be a good idea for him. Definitely look for a vet tomorrow. He probably won't be able to crunch things, so I'd be giving him lots of lettuce or other soft stuff. 

No idea how you will get to sleep though. More chocolate maybe.

I will take another look at what Pudding can get at after reading this. She can probably climb much higher than we think.


----------



## jellybebe

Kav - Oh no!!! I really hope Shadow is okay! Maybe he just freaked himself out with the chipped teeth and is taking it easy? Evander fell off the windowsill once and gave himself a black eye, then another time he hurt his paw so he was scared of climbing on the windowsill after that. Maybe he's just being overly cautious, so I am sending you bunny hugs! 

IF - 3 Chanels?!?!? Drool! Must see! Is Spasmx a prescription drug? I took the Zantac and although it didn't really help, it sort of stopped things from getting too much worse. This morning I'm feeling better. Not perfect so I'm still going to take it easy and just eat bland foods, but better. 

GV - Thanks, you're so sweet! You have a great collection, very versatile. I'm happy with my collection although my tastes have definitely evolved over the last couple of years! I started off liking canvas LV, then only smooshy leather LV, then Miu Miu, then YSL, now Chanel. Now I am really liking the vintage Chanel flaps! 

Shiny - How cute, a hamster holiday!


----------



## gillianna

I hope Shadow is OK.  So far my bunnies have not done anything  bad or hurt themselves---but I am sure the time will come.  Three of them are scared to jump off my platform bed which only has one mattress so it is not high off the floor.  The 4th bunny jumps off the bed runs around the room and jumps back on the bed landing in the middle and does it over and over.  It is so funny to watch.
My daughter and I were playing with the bunnies this morning and noticed our one black bunny has one brown eye and the other eye is brown on the top and blue on the bottom half.  It looks really cute but unless he was literally in your face---which I had him and I was saying what pretty eyes he had I would have never noticed before.


----------



## girlvintage

*kav *- oh no!! poor sweet dare-devil!!!  

i do hope shadow didn't break anything, i hope it was also shock why he was keeping to himself at first, but it is amazing how they bounce back.. its good you are going to the vet first thing tom.. 

but believe me i know how you must be feeling right now, what is it about bunnies that they think they are cats?? and wow i can't imagine how he managed to climb up there! back in the meadows, rabbits stick to low burrows, not treetops! 

maybe you can move the condo far from any climbing points to prevent this from happening again?.. my bedroom has also evolved from being design-chic to bunny-proof-chic bec of my little stunt bunny.. sending good-bunny-vibes to shadow..


----------



## omgblonde

Love the name suggestions! I think we decided on Pancakes.. but I'm not 100% sure yet haha. I like Peaches too.

I just lifted Honey up so he could see into her cage.. he's like 20x the size of her.. she was so curious and coming to sniff him and he was terrified! LOL awww 

*Jelly* - Hope you feel better soon!

*PrettyInPink* - Awwww she is a cutie!!

*Bella* - 11 Bals?!  Wow!! Jealoussss!
*
Shinymagpie* - Aww she sounds so cute on her harness! I'm too scared to take Honey out in his because he always wiggles out of it!

*Kav* - Awww Shadow has grown so much! What a cutie! Its so shocking to look back at pictures of Honey and see how tiny he was compared to how HUGE he is now! & KILLER Chanel collection 

*IF* - Haha no, he's so scared! I'm going to try introdce them properly soon. I think I'll try with the hammy in a ball first and Honey loose!

*Kav* - Eeek! I hope Shadow is okay.. he probably just had a big shock. Poor little bunny  let us know what the vet says!


----------



## bellapsyd

Kav- sending bunny vibes!

Mine ALL are daredevils.  They all climb up to the very outside top of their house - which hits right under my boobs (I'm 5'4....almost ) so it's a tall jump for them- but my bed is right next to their house...so they use it as a trampoline.

I hear you GV- I'm thinking about the furniture I will need to buy in LA- I think I'm not going to buy a bed- I think I am going to buy a futon so I can fold it up in the day and give them more room!!!


----------



## jellybebe

So weird how bunnies love to climb, the higher the better!


----------



## caruava

Thanks everyone. Turns out it was just chipped teeth. He was totally back to normal this morning. First stop was bolt to the fridge.

*GV* the condo is in the middle of the living room. I leave 1 door open when he is out. He will (instead of using the ramps) jump off the 2nd floor for example and grab onto the door like spiderman and kick off the door landing on the floor above.

Why he wouldn't just use the ramps I don't know. So recently he has gone from the very top floor and gotten onto the roof of the condo. It's more than 2 metres up!

He also has no problems jumping off the bed which is stacked 3 mattresses high or off my benchtop which is just under a metre. The first time he leaped from the benchtop was when I just got him. 

If Shadow was human he would be one of those daredevils doing 360 stunts on a motorbike.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> First stop was bolt to the fridge.
> 
> *GV* the condo is in the middle of the living room. I leave 1 door open when he is out. He will (instead of using the ramps) jump off the 2nd floor for example and grab onto the door like spiderman and kick off the door landing on the floor above.



aw!! amazing how hunger cures..!! lol! i would still bring him in for a general check-up.. but that's just me, i think my vet is so tired of my obsessiveness - hehehe..

wow the spiderman stunt.. that must be awesome to watch - like a little "circ de soleil" in your own home!!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> So weird how bunnies love to climb, the higher the better!



and i find it even stranger that the phenomena only occurs with the "house bunny species".. lol!  maybe they should be reminded by their wild cousins that they should be digging and not even be climbing!

can you imagine how funny it would be to reintroduce our babies back into the woodlands?? binky would be like:
"where's my blanky??"
 "why does the water come from the ground and not a bottle??"
 "yuck, mud..!!!"​


----------



## caruava

Yup I still took him, from what I've read bunnies can hide injuries pretty well? So I didn't want to take chances.

_can you imagine how funny it would be to reintroduce our babies back into the woodlands?? _

Where's the carrot? Where's the hay cakes?
Where's the carpet for me to sleep on?
What? This lion isn't friendly??


----------



## caruava

Anyway I have too much time on my hands... Having 4 days off has been great! So enjoy the photos, Shadow was very photogenic and made every facial expression I wanted him to. 

Hope you've all had a good Easter and God bless!









































​
(And no Shadow hasn't had any chocolate...)


----------



## bellapsyd

omg! soooo cute!  kav!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

hahaha!! i love the short story-telling bunny!! the last photo is my fave..


----------



## jellybebe

Kav, love the photos! He's such a comedian. Glad to hear that he's alright. Sounds like the running away and refusing to let you open his mouth was his way of trying to "hide" the chipped teeth. He was probably stunned by his fall. I would love to see what you mean by "Spiderman" but a part of me hopes he takes it easy for a while! 

Yes the 4 days off have been nice but seriously I'm so lame, I have no family here and most of the people in my class went home for Easter and with my stomach ache (which is still here), I've been doing nothing but studying for finals. I think I'll try to go for a walk today. It's nice and sunny here.


----------



## caruava

Hehe thanks guys. Shadow isn't actually sleeping in the last photo, I just pet him into that position if it makes sense. 

He did actually really go to sleep after the photo shoot. I managed to get a photo but it's kinda dark.


I will try to get a video of Shadow getting from floor to floor without the ramps, but it'll depend on my luck. Everytime he does it he's so quick and I don't' have the camera on me.






I have no family here as well, just the bf so no complaints. I hope the stomach aches disappear soon, it can't be any fun. Good luck with the study, I feel your pain and I am so glad I don't have to go through the whole notion of exams ever again (so I hope). Hugs!


----------



## shinymagpie

kavnadoo said:


> Anyway I have too much time on my hands... Having 4 days off has been great! So enjoy the photos, Shadow was very photogenic and made every facial expression I wanted him to.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good Easter and God bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kav, Seeing the Haigh's Chocolates bag made my eyes  for a moment, then my daughter did point our your location. My other half grew up only about 2 kilometers from the Haigh's Chocolate factory in Adelaide, Australia. It really is a small world. Hope you had at least one or 2 of their chocolate frogs in that bag! They are to die for!.
> 
> Sorry folks, no photos of the hamster and Pudding together it seems.
> 
> I'll post a few of my Chanel's at some point. I'll just put in my day to day bags.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Hehe thanks guys. Shadow isn't actually sleeping in the last photo, I just pet him into that position if it makes sense.
> 
> He did actually really go to sleep after the photo shoot. I managed to get a photo but it's kinda dark.
> 
> 
> I will try to get a video of Shadow getting from floor to floor without the ramps, but it'll depend on my luck. Everytime he does it he's so quick and I don't' have the camera on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no family here as well, just the bf so no complaints. I hope the stomach aches disappear soon, it can't be any fun. Good luck with the study, I feel your pain and I am so glad I don't have to go through the whole notion of exams ever again (so I hope). Hugs!



OMG Shadow sleeps on the hardwood?!?! So cute!!! I love sleeping bunnies, it's so hard to get a pic of mine cuz he wakes up so easily. Although once he didn't, and that was funny (but scary)!


----------



## omgblonde

Hahahaha, Shadow is such a cutie!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


>



aaack he's so chunky i love it! how heavy is he now? my mom is insisting binky cant be considered a "dwarf" bec he's 1.8kg! so i had to show her photos of the giants.. lol!


----------



## caruava

Thanks guys... Shadow's still 1.5kg. And yup he definitely sleeps on the hard floors. He sleeps anywhere.

Haighs choc frogs are the best. The mint ones are delicious too! There was so much chocolate in that bag. I'm not a big choc eater so it will last me a while!


----------



## girlvintage

^ then binky just tips the scales with his chunky ass - lol! 

I AM IN LOVE WITH BO!! i wish our building allowed dogs.. aaack he's so cute!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks everyone. Turns out it was just chipped teeth. He was totally back to normal this morning. First stop was bolt to the fridge.
> 
> *GV* the condo is in the middle of the living room. I leave 1 door open when he is out. He will (instead of using the ramps) jump off the 2nd floor for example and grab onto the door like spiderman and kick off the door landing on the floor above.
> 
> Why he wouldn't just use the ramps I don't know. So recently he has gone from the very top floor and gotten onto the roof of the condo. It's more than 2 metres up!
> 
> He also has no problems jumping off the bed which is stacked 3 mattresses high or off my benchtop which is just under a metre. The first time he leaped from the benchtop was when I just got him.
> 
> If Shadow was human he would be one of those daredevils doing 360 stunts on a motorbike.


 


OMG shadow is quite a character.  I am glad he is ok.  It probably shocked him that he hit his teeth.  I am sure he thinks he is invincible.  I love the photos and captions.  So funny.  Does he go looking through every bag you bring in?  I cannot keep luigi out of bags.    Luigi is like shadow and loves sleeping on hardwood and tile.  He will not sleep on carpet.  I think the wood floors must be cooler.  They seem to get hot easily.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey and Pancakes just met for the first time haha. Pancakes was in his exercise ball & was chasing Honey about the room.. Honey was very confused and flopped down next to me and let Pancakes roll all around him haha awww.

Then they both went their seperate ways and didn't bother each other again!


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha they probably don't know what to think of each other!


----------



## omgblonde

Ok I have a question I might as well ask here.. I THINK Pancakes may have fleas? There was a tiny tiny bug crawling across a piece of paper I had next to her cage (can you even see fleas?) and she has been scratching a bit.

Obviously if she does I'll need to treat her & Honey as well to be safe but I've never had fleas before! Do they die on other surfaces or do I need to get something to spray around the house or something?! I feel all itchy thinking about it  LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

def take her in and Honey too- Bella had to get about 5 round if ivermectin to treat her fleas!


----------



## jellybebe

They should give you a liquid to apply to their fur. You don't have to spray your house or anything. Hopefully you only need 1 treatment to get rid of them! Fleas are so annoying!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Ok I have a question I might as well ask here.. I THINK Pancakes may have fleas? There was a tiny tiny bug crawling across a piece of paper I had next to her cage (can you even see fleas?) and she has been scratching a bit.
> 
> Obviously if she does I'll need to treat her & Honey as well to be safe but I've never had fleas before! Do they die on other surfaces or do I need to get something to spray around the house or something?! I feel all itchy thinking about it  LOL



you can see fleas, they jump around and can bite humans! usually its maybe the bedding that you used that could be infested with it, bec hamsters arent usually carriers of fleas


----------



## omgblonde

they jump and bite?! eeek I'm scared! LOL hopefully it was just a random bug in the room, but I'll book an appointment to be safe!


----------



## girlvintage

^ yep, when binky was a baby i tried some "budget bedding" from a local source.. it apparently had fleas from their dog and had bitten both binky and me! (it was sooo itchy!!).. the vet only recommended flea powder at the nape of binky's neck and to change the bedding asap to clean packaged  bedding..


----------



## girlvintage

guys i need advice about my bf's bunny, milo.. he's had him for about a year now but *the bunny still refuses to be litter-trained*! i understand the pooping in one place takes a while, but he continually pees everywhere! and i mean everywhere!!

as a baby he started out in a fenced enclosure with a litter box in one corner and he would randomly pee everywhere he would walk, not just in the corners like usual bunnies.. so we got him a plastic bottom hutch, and he quickly learned to only pee in the litter box inside and not all over in the hutch, but we felt bad that he had very limited running space.. so recently we tranferred him back in the fenced enclosure, but also put the hutch inside, placed the litter box in the corner of the fence.. and would you believe it his bad habits are back!?? and it would never be in a corner, this guy had peed on every spot in the enclosure!!

now he's due to be neutered next month and he'll be staying with me throughout the healing process since my bf is squeamish about wounds.. but i dont want him peeing all around  my condo bec it will not only ruin my hardwood floors but will also piss binky off! there might be a territory war at my place!


----------



## jellybebe

^Hopefully the peeing will somewhat stop after he gets neutered. Sounds like it might be hormonal/territorial?


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> they jump and bite?! eeek I'm scared! LOL hopefully it was just a random bug in the room, but I'll book an appointment to be safe!


 

If the hamster has fleas you can see them running around in his fur.  Just look really close.  They do bite and itch!  I have heard mites can come from bedding also but I do not think you can see those.


----------



## girlvintage

just been reading up on litter-training problems.. one reason could be bunny-insecurity, and he fits the bill.. my bf tends to "man-handle" the poor guy straight from the cage to his lap, milo has rarely had any freedom outside the enclosure and the he's a bit afraid of the bf.. hopefully milo adjusts while staying with me and builds up a bit of bunny confidence.. poor little guy..


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh was getting so confused! I thought you and bf lived together and your bunnies were always together. Actually I kinda forgot your bf had a bunny of his own.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^Oh was getting so confused! I thought you and bf lived together and your bunnies were always together. Actually I kinda forgot your bf had a bunny of his own.



sorry for the confusion! the bf stays over my place on weekends thats why i also feel bad for his bunny, he's left all alone with the helpers who only feed him but dont really play with him.. he lacks socialization..


----------



## omgblonde

Aww poor little Milo! Hopefully you can fix the peeing issue soon!


----------



## shopETOH

Hi!!  I posted awhile back about maybe getting a bunny...  I'm happy to report I found a lionhead!!  She's actually a baby and I'm going to pick her up tomorrow.  A friend of a friend of a friend (you know how that works...) had bought one that she now can't take for family reasons and they had no one else interested in her, so who knows where she would've ended up...  But I managed to stumble upon this and I'm getting her now.  I'm so happy and excited.  I think she's 8 weeks so she'll be still very small.  I already have a great bunny condo I bought for her and everything ready to bring baby home.  I'm excited!!


----------



## shopETOH

Oh, wanted to add, I've been reading a lot of good sources on raising her (I'm very into my pets- have dogs, a cat and a parrot I take very good care of as they are family to me).  Is there anything special I can do to make her more likely to enjoy being held?  I really want her to like being held and cuddled if possible.  I realize it depends on her personality too, but is there something I can do to encourage this besides just lots of good socialization and careful handling??  Thanks


----------



## omgblonde

My rabbit Honey LOVES to be held. I'm not sure if I just got lucky with him or if I had anything to do with it. I literally just held him non stop from the day I brought him home! I'd carry him around the house talking to him then let him have a run around then pick him back up and carry him around again! LOL

I can't wait to see pics of the new addition!! Lionheads are so cute.


----------



## bellapsyd

congrats shopETOH!  Def let them get used to their territory- get down on her level and pet/play with her for awhile before you start holding her- it'll go better if she is comfortable/feels safe with you!  You don't want her struggling- bunnies can struggle so hard they'll break their back!


----------



## shopETOH

omgblonde said:


> My rabbit Honey LOVES to be held. I'm not sure if I just got lucky with him or if I had anything to do with it. I literally just held him non stop from the day I brought him home! I'd carry him around the house talking to him then let him have a run around then pick him back up and carry him around again! LOL
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the new addition!! Lionheads are so cute.



Thanks, I'm very excited if you can't tell.  I'm such an animal lover, I should have been a vet I think.  Funny- my husband got to pick the name for her because he let me get her and he chose Honey!!!


----------



## shopETOH

bellapsyd said:


> congrats shopETOH!  Def let them get used to their territory- get down on her level and pet/play with her for awhile before you start holding her- it'll go better if she is comfortable/feels safe with you!  You don't want her struggling- bunnies can struggle so hard they'll break their back!



Great tip- thanks....  I'll plan to let her take it easy the first day or so to get used to all the new smells, cage and stuff.  Luckily I have 10 days off work so I'll literally be home non-stop right at the start so I'm thinking that will help her settle in faster- I hope!!


----------



## jellybebe

^It's definitely a bonus that you can stay home and help your new bunny get adjusted! Congrats on your new baby! I absolutely love animals too, I wanted to be a vet as a child as well, but I realized that I couldn't see sick or dying animals without getting really really upset. I still think about how much fun it would be to work with animals all day though, I think that I would be constantly in a good mood!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ exactly the reason I didn't become one...and that was my intent until I started university.

Jelly- how did the BF's bday go?


----------



## jellybebe

^Not till closer to the end of the month. I ordered some stuff for him but it's nothing special. I already told him that we'll celebrate properly when I get home. I feel bad, but it's so close to finals, I can't really go home right now or do anything really major from over here. 

Had a good day today though. Fun day in the OR. I'm pretty sure I want to do something in the OR, whether it's surgery or anesthesia. I really like the atmosphere/cameraderie and the work is really cool.


----------



## omgblonde

Have you seen the plastic surgery yet Jelly?


----------



## girlvintage

shopETOH said:


> Oh, wanted to add, I've been reading a lot of good sources on raising her (I'm very into my pets- have dogs, a cat and a parrot I take very good care of as they are family to me).  Is there anything special I can do to make her more likely to enjoy being held?  I really want her to like being held and cuddled if possible.  I realize it depends on her personality too, but is there something I can do to encourage this besides just lots of good socialization and careful handling??  Thanks



oh congrats shopetoh!! always remember that they are "prey animals" and usually distinguish being held as "being caught" in the wild.. so its better if you let your bun trust you first that you are not there to hurt her.. she'll eventually get used to seeing you as mom rather than enemy.. my BINKY also used to hate being carried, so i would say hello to him with a treat every morning, this made him look forward to that treat and look forward to me.. eventually i'd carry him first, then give the treat.. now he loves being carried!


----------



## jellybebe

^Personally I never got it to happen. My bunny hates being held. He tolerated it as a baby, now he squirms and kicks. So I think it depends on the bunny too. They don't often like to be held because as GV said, they are prey animals, so if they don't like it, it's not abnormal.


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Have you seen the plastic surgery yet Jelly?



Yes! Two breast reductions and an ear reconstruction. Very cool, although the breasts were kinda gory with all the fat and blood. The end result was neat though, although they end up with vertical scars under each nipple.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Yes! Two breast reductions and an ear reconstruction. Very cool, although the breasts were kinda gory with all the fat and blood. The end result was neat though, although they end up with vertical scars under each nipple.



Ooh a ear reconstruction sounds interesting! Yeah they look super gory on tv I couldn't imagine actually being in the room! I bet they were fascinating to watch though.


----------



## em821

Ok! Catching up time here! 

*OMG * Pancakes is so cute! How is the fleas situation? Be careful, some fleas treatment that are for cats and dogs are not compatible for rabbits! 

*Jelly*  Is your stomach better? Are you stressed out because finals? Stress is usually the cause for me - I get those from time to time, to the point I can't stand. Hope youll feel better soon! 

*PrettyInPink * Bunny Holly is so adorable and so tiny! 

*Kav*  Shadow has REALLY grown and the shade of his color has changed since he was a baby! Beautiful Chanel collection! I was so worried when I read your first post of Shadow jump off, and glad to know it was only chipped teeth and nothing worse! 

*GV * Hope Milo gets better about using his litter box after hes neutered. Socializing and showing him affection should also help, he might be depressed? Peeing is a bunnys ultimate weapon and most are not afraid to use it!


----------



## em821

*ShopETOH*  Congrats on your new bunny!!! Its great that you have times off to help her settle in too! Talk to her and let her know shell be safe with you is def important! Pet and talk to her gently then walk away will let her know, you dont demand anything from her! If she is comfortable with you, shell start to seek your company and attention. You can try to use a few pieces of her pellets to get her to jump on your body, but dont force her to stay on you just yet! I guess just try to think as you are in her position! My bunnies are like Jellys, dont like to be held, but they are comfortable with me, they would jump on-off my body anytime or hang 1/2 of their body on me (I have no idea why this is comfortable but they love it!), but they would hop away if I put my arm around their body too tight. So, it does depend on her personality! 
By the way, very important, dont give her treats or fresh veggies at such young age - only hay and pellets!


----------



## gillianna

My bunnies love to be held and usually fall asleep when you hold them. We got Mama bunny when she was almost one and she was raised outside by a guy and she bonded with my husband and can sit on his lap and just stay there---but she also has to be with her daughter bunny most times.  They bonded really well and seem to have to be right next to each other.  The 2 male bunnies (from the same above mother) are very sweet.  One loves to be held and wants attention all the time.  He will put his body close to you and lie down and fall asleep.  The other one is a climber and likes to snoop---he likes to be held but loves to climb on your shoulders and legs and then do it over and over again.  They do make you laugh.  I think you can see how each bunny has their own personality.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> oh congrats shopetoh!! always remember that they are "prey animals" and usually distinguish being held as "being caught" in the wild.. so its better if you let your bun trust you first that you are not there to hurt her.. she'll eventually get used to seeing you as mom rather than enemy.. my BINKY also used to hate being carried, so i would say hello to him with a treat every morning, this made him look forward to that treat and look forward to me.. eventually i'd carry him first, then give the treat.. now he loves being carried!


 

This is so true.  Luigi still gets nervous when I go to pick him up and when I am standing up and holding him or putting him down.  He will duck his head in the crook of my arm and sometimes nip.  If he is tired he does not mind being picked up.    I just think it may scare some bunnies because they think you may drop them.   Luigi loves for me to chase him when he is out.  He binkys twitches and runs under the bed.


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> *GV *&#8211; Hope Milo gets better about using his litter box after he&#8217;s neutered. Socializing and showing him affection should also help, he might be depressed? Peeing is a bunny&#8217;s ultimate weapon and most are not afraid to use it!



ugh thats exactly what i was afraid of, i do believe he's depressed.. its a chicken and the egg thing, he's probably acting up bec he doesn't get out of the enclosure much, and the bf can't let him out alot bec he refuses to get litter-trained..!

i hate to think he's neglecting the bunny bec i can see he really loves him in his own way, but i guess not as much as how we obsess over our babies.. i'm hoping the stay with me will improve his spirits


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I hope so too....maybe he can permanently stay with you! 

lexi and raffie made it onto LOLBunnies!!

http://www.lolbunnies.com/2009/04/raffi-and-lexi-in-no-chance-of-a-home-bun.html


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw how cute!! the white sox part - lol!


----------



## bellapsyd

(must insert that I am actually a Chicago Cubs fan)


----------



## omgblonde

hahahah that is adorable! I didn't even realise there was a lolbunnies site!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> ugh thats exactly what i was afraid of, i do believe he's depressed.. its a chicken and the egg thing, he's probably acting up bec he doesn't get out of the enclosure much, and the bf can't let him out alot bec he refuses to get litter-trained..!
> 
> i hate to think he's neglecting the bunny bec i can see he really loves him in his own way, but i guess not as much as how we obsess over our babies.. i'm hoping the stay with me will improve his spirits


 

Can Milo start coming to your house on weekends?  Maybe he will be happier? You could possibly sneak him in.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I hope so too....maybe he can permanently stay with you!
> 
> lexi and raffie made it onto LOLBunnies!!
> 
> http://www.lolbunnies.com/2009/04/raffi-and-lexi-in-no-chance-of-a-home-bun.html


 

That is such a good pic bella.  I have to check out this site.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Can Milo start coming to your house on weekends?  Maybe he will be happier? You could possibly sneak him in.



oh i would love that if it was that easy.. 

thing is the bf's place is far, so a whole production of transferring the bunny, carrier, cage, and so on would be way to much work for two nights with me.. its also taking a risk with the building admin seeing us bec pets aren't allowed.. plus my mom who is staying over til middle of may would freak if i brought another pet in.. that's why we are planning the neutering to happen when she leaves so that we only transfer milo once.. i just hope he can stand a few more weeks of this.. 

i really really hate seeing unhappy animals..


----------



## caruava

*vintage *I hope Milo becomes more sociable. The poor fella just needs some more attention to come out of his shell.

Congrats *shopeth*! As the other ladies said, bunnies generally don't like being held. my Shadow only likes being held when he wants to be held. Other buns I have had never let me hold them.

*jelly* that sounds so cool being able to watch the surgeries... I guess my equivalent was when I got to watch a huge truck hydraulically lift a 30 tonne generator! Or watching a pressure relief valve spray out water!

*omg* looked at Pancakes again... so cute! And Honey's reaction too. I can only imagine Honey looking at the ball rolling pass him wondering, what the??!

*IF* I cringed when I read one of your posts about Luigi ducking his head into the nook of your arm and nipping! Ouch.

What a cute photo *bella*, I've never heard of this site. Will explore it, hopefully I find more cute bunny photos.






And urm... I don't know much about baseball... I don't get it (I'm Aussie so cut me some slack) but what does the "I'd bunt but bat is too heavy" mean? I don't get the joke. :s


Kinda had a **** week, so I went shopping. I know I have issues, when I have to shop to make myself feel better... Well I've always wanted a scarf to match my birkin so I went to get one. I was hoping to get one with the red in it but cos it's spring summer collection they didn't have winter colours.

Which is good I guess cos I tend to wear more blacks and neutral colours (just not brown). The SA was lovely and she showed me a cream/beige background one with just 1 colour on it - PINK!

It picked up on the Rouge of my birkin and also the contracting white stitching. She also gave me a box of cards which show you all the different ways to wear the scarf.

I now totally understand the thrill the H ladies in the forum get from orange boxes and bags! I didn't even bother looking at the bags in there cos other than the scarves, I couldn't afford anything else in there. :s


----------



## jellybebe

Kav - I love H scarves! I only have one though, and it's sorely neglected. I love how many ways you can tie them up, although I would never dare wear one like a halter top! I do have the problem with it slipping out of hair though. 

Oh and "bunt" is a play on words w/ bun(ny), but to bunt is to tap the ball with the bat rather than hitting it straight out. It often fools the other team because they are expecting the batter to hit the ball somewhere far so they often have to scramble to catch the ball and the batter sometimes sneaks a base if they're fast.

GV - hope all goes well with Milo! I have to admit I'd forgotten about him.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha I didn't get the BUNt joke either.. we don't play baseball(?) here! The picture is hilarious though!


----------



## shopETOH

Hi everyone!!  Thanks so much for the well wishes and advice!!  This thread is so active- I love it!!  We're finally home after 11 hrs roundtrip travel.  Got her home last night about 7, so just left her alone to adjust.  Today she is very playful and actually friendly.  I'm very happy and she is absolutely adorable.  I'm charging the camera so I can get you all pics.  Truly an absolute fluff ball.  She does let me hold her 50-50 on it though.  I have to be very careful to support her bottom or that's what really upsets her.  So that is going well so far.  she LOVES to be petted though, especially her cheeks.  When I pet that fur, she kind of sighs into me and closes her eyes half way.  I'm taking it as a good sign.  I taking things slow though.  Really haven't introduced the dogs much yet.  She seems to like our Golden, but the lab is too much for her, so that will have to wait.  We have great dogs though, true angels so I think in time all will get along.  Our parrot is unimpressed.  One day maybe they'll be best buds- what a youtube video that would make!!!  I've got her out in a little play pen type area and she's having a ball.  

How much fun is this!!!  I haven't had a bunny since I was a child, so this will be great.  Things have changed so much in the care of bunnies since then though.  I think we know so much more about them, but there probably still is much more to learn as far as their nutrition and stuff goes.  Thanks again and when I get a chance I'll be back with pics of the baby.  I'd say she's about a pound right now.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I snapped a picture I'll post this weekend of Bunny Holly cuddling with my yorkie-mix. I cannot believe how much my pups and her get along!


----------



## bellapsyd

shopETOH said:


> I think we know so much more about them, but there probably still is much more to learn as far as their nutrition and stuff goes.



check out www.rabbit.org 




i'm so excited for all the new pictures coming soon!!!


and- really?  baseball is just an American thing?  Is soccer (or futbal) the only universal sport?

I'm debating a new tattoo. It would be very small bunny footprints on the top/side of my right foot (so still covered by shoes).  I'll attach a picture of what the footprints will look like.


----------



## jellybebe

^What are your other tattoo(s)?


----------



## bellapsyd

i have the word "Bella" with orchids on the sides as well as a fairy.  I think about removing most of those two tattoos some day


----------



## omgblonde

I think Honey has finally realised Pancakes is another furry family member! He's SUPER affectionate whenever she's around as if to say 'hey!! don't forget about me' hahaha as if I ever could

shopETOH - Awww she sounds like a sweetie already! I can't wait to see pics!

PrettyInPink - That sounds ADORABLE!! I love yorkies.. can't wait to see those pics too! haha

Bella - I think so! the only sports really big here is Football and Rugby.. I think.. I'm not big on sporting events hahaha. 

Those paws would be adorable as tattoos! Why do you want your others removed? I've been debating getting a tattoo for the longest time.. I always said to myself if I want a tattoo and decide on one I would wait at LEAST a year before getting it done to make sure I really loved it.. and there's one I've loved about 2 years now but I'm so scared to get it!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kav - I love H scarves! I only have one though, and it's sorely neglected. I love how many ways you can tie them up, although I would never dare wear one like a halter top! I do have the problem with it slipping out of hair though.
> 
> Oh and "bunt" is a play on words w/ bun(ny), but to bunt is to tap the ball with the bat rather than hitting it straight out. It often fools the other team because they are expecting the batter to hit the ball somewhere far so they often have to scramble to catch the ball and the batter sometimes sneaks a base if they're fast.
> 
> GV - hope all goes well with Milo! I have to admit I'd forgotten about him.



Thanks for the explanation. That makes much more sense now!



shopETOH said:


> Hi everyone!! Thanks so much for the well wishes and advice!! This thread is so active- I love it!! We're finally home after 11 hrs roundtrip travel. Got her home last night about 7, so just left her alone to adjust. Today she is very playful and actually friendly. I'm very happy and she is absolutely adorable. I'm charging the camera so I can get you all pics. Truly an absolute fluff ball. She does let me hold her 50-50 on it though. I have to be very careful to support her bottom or that's what really upsets her. So that is going well so far. she LOVES to be petted though, especially her cheeks. When I pet that fur, she kind of sighs into me and closes her eyes half way. I'm taking it as a good sign. I taking things slow though. Really haven't introduced the dogs much yet. She seems to like our Golden, but the lab is too much for her, so that will have to wait. We have great dogs though, true angels so I think in time all will get along. Our parrot is unimpressed. One day maybe they'll be best buds- what a youtube video that would make!!! I've got her out in a little play pen type area and she's having a ball.
> 
> How much fun is this!!! I haven't had a bunny since I was a child, so this will be great. Things have changed so much in the care of bunnies since then though. I think we know so much more about them, but there probably still is much more to learn as far as their nutrition and stuff goes. Thanks again and when I get a chance I'll be back with pics of the baby. I'd say she's about a pound right now.



How exciting! Glad to hear she is settling in. I can't wait for the photos!



PrettyInPink said:


> I snapped a picture I'll post this weekend of Bunny Holly cuddling with my yorkie-mix. I cannot believe how much my pups and her get along!



That sounds adorable...



bellapsyd said:


> check out www.rabbit.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so excited for all the new pictures coming soon!!!
> 
> 
> and- really?  baseball is just an American thing?  Is soccer (or futbal) the only universal sport?
> 
> I'm debating a new tattoo. It would be very small bunny footprints on the top/side of my right foot (so still covered by shoes). I'll attach a picture of what the footprints will look like.



I'm not one for tattoos but this sounds very subtle and in your case very appropriate! I never did imagine bunny paw prints to look like that though. Off to check Shadow...



omgblonde said:


> I think Honey has finally realised Pancakes is another furry family member! He's SUPER affectionate whenever she's around as if to say 'hey!! don't forget about me' hahaha as if I ever could
> 
> shopETOH - Awww she sounds like a sweetie already! I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> PrettyInPink - That sounds ADORABLE!! I love yorkies.. can't wait to see those pics too! haha
> 
> Bella - I think so! the only sports really big here is Football and Rugby.. I think.. I'm not big on sporting events hahaha.
> 
> Those paws would be adorable as tattoos! Why do you want your others removed? I've been debating getting a tattoo for the longest time.. I always said to myself if I want a tattoo and decide on one I would wait at LEAST a year before getting it done to make sure I really loved it.. and there's one I've loved about 2 years now but I'm so scared to get it!



Oooo what tattoo is this *omg*? Aww Honey just wants some attention. When you said he was affectionate when Pancakes was around was he affectionate towards you or Pancakes? Has he licked/groomed Pancakes yet?


----------



## em821

Hum... I have never thought of getting a bunny tattoo! I have one at lower back, offset to the left not at the center.

ShopETOH and PrettIinPink - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## girlvintage

..bec its my chinese sign i have a dragon tat on my spine, come to think of it.. my bf's sign is a rabbit! -- but he's too chicken to get a tat! 

i dont have a full photo but here's the dragons tail "peaking" from my swimsuit..


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Oooo what tattoo is this *omg*? Aww Honey just wants some attention. When you said he was affectionate when Pancakes was around was he affectionate towards you or Pancakes? Has he licked/groomed Pancakes yet?


I haven't let Pancakes out properly yet.. she's SO fast I'm scared I'll lose her LOL & she's super wiggly so I can't hold her for longer than like a minute, but she goes in her exercise ball and chases Honey about haha when she was in it earlier Honey would not get off my lap and licked me the entire time.. he's so cuteee!

The tattoo I want is the word 'Dreamer' in a pretty cursive font on the back of my neck. I originally wanted it on my wrist but the back of the neck is easier to hide! haha


----------



## caruava

^I understand *GV*... cos I would be to chicken to get one myself!

Awww that sounds adorable *omg*. I cannot for the life of my imagine a hamster chasing a rabbit! May I ask why dreamer? And true that with the back of the neck, esp cos you have long hair.

Are you still brunette by the way?


----------



## girlvintage

^ my hamster oreo would also chase and harass binky! - he would run in his ball and nudge binky with it, the poor bunny didn't know what to make of the strange thing so he'd punch the ball away and poor oreo would spin around, get up, and go after binky again - it was so funny to watch!


----------



## caruava

Okay so took a few photos of my new *PINK* scarf on my birkin. 

(Can anyone see where this is going? )







They didn't have the same Rouge H in the scarves as it's spring summer at the moment. The SA showed me a few darker colours but the cream and pink I got I know I would wear most.

Where's Shadow?


----------



## girlvintage

^ wow!! super looks good with the bag kav!


----------



## caruava

​


----------



## caruava

Thanks *GV*!


----------



## girlvintage

^ ahahahahaha!!!! poor dear shadow!!


----------



## em821

^^Hahaaa! Shadow is accesorized for summer!


----------



## caruava

Hehe I think pink might not be a bad colour for him after all...


----------



## girlvintage

^ you are brave, woman.. i would've been scared to death that binky would get his teeth in that before i took a decent shot!


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Oooh that is such a cute tat!

Kav - hahahahahahahahah I'm actually crying with laughter at Shadow in the scarf!  Verrrrry pretty scarf by the way!

& dreamer because I pretty much live in my own little world daydreaming my days away haha, it sounds so stupid when I tell people why though.. haha. & yes I actually had my hair done today! the brunette colour which I had all over had faded to like a blondie/brown mix so today they put highlights of my natural colour in and blonde highlights too! I'm still mainly brown though!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> ^ you are brave, woman.. i would've been scared to death that binky would get his teeth in that before i took a decent shot!



That's why the birkin is FAR away from him!


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> GV - Oooh that is such a cute tat!
> 
> Kav - hahahahahahahahah I'm actually crying with laughter at Shadow in the scarf!  Verrrrry pretty scarf by the way!
> 
> & dreamer because I pretty much live in my own little world daydreaming my days away haha, it sounds so stupid when I tell people why though.. haha. & yes I actually had my hair done today! the brunette colour which I had all over had faded to like a blondie/brown mix so today they put highlights of my natural colour in and blonde highlights too! I'm still mainly brown though!



Hehe I have to admit I had no intention of dressing him up in pink. I had just uploaded the photo of the scarf on the bag then I thought I can dress Shadow up! He can then join the pink club! I laughed and got so excited when I thought to dress him up.

I don't think that's stupid. It makes sense to me.  That sounds nice, mixing the blonde and brown. I still remember the photo you posted of your brunette do. That was such an amazing dye job...


----------



## jellybebe

Kav- Shadow looks hilarious! He kinda has the defeated Luigi look in the last pic. Love the scarf and the Birkin. That's such a unique colour for a Birkin. Is it your fave bag ever?

Omg I'm sure your hair looks gorgeous! It always does!


----------



## shopETOH

pictures of bunny not sure if this will work but here we go.  her name is Honey, she's a baby lionhead.  I'm told her body fur will molt away abit over time but her mane will then grow long like a lion....


----------



## shopETOH

more pics


----------



## shopETOH

sorry I'm not better at this!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ awww soooo cute!!!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Kav- Shadow looks hilarious! He kinda has the defeated Luigi look in the last pic. Love the scarf and the Birkin. That's such a unique colour for a Birkin. Is it your fave bag ever?
> 
> Omg I'm sure your hair looks gorgeous! It always does!



Yup definitely. If I could only keep 1 bag this would be it!

And I agree with the defeated 'Luigi' look in the last photo. 



shopETOH said:


> View attachment 743197
> 
> 
> more pics



So cute! What a little fluff ball. And so we have another Honey!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Honey 2 looks so cute! She's such a puffball!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww she looks like a little sheep! SO cute!

Today I discovered how sharp Pancakes teeth are! My dads friend & his wife were round and Pancakes poked her head out of the cage to see what all the noise was.. the wife opened the top and pulled out Pancakes to hold her before I could even say anything!! Pancakes bit her SO hard, she was bleeding everywhere for like 20 minutes! She even got blood all over Pancakes so I had to give her a mini-bath!


----------



## bellapsyd

from my shelter's blog: http://behindthereddoor.blogspot.com/2009/04/finally.html

looks like finally something is being done about irresponsible pet owners!


----------



## bellapsyd

off to spa day with chester, lexi, and raffie!  Bella and Sarafina are staying home because their immune systems are compromised already.  The theme is Disco Bunnies!


----------



## em821

Shop - Baby Honey is sooooo adorable! 
Bella - Have fun at spa day! Disco bunnies! Can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Awwww she looks like a little sheep! SO cute!
> 
> Today I discovered how sharp Pancakes teeth are! My dads friend & his wife were round and Pancakes poked her head out of the cage to see what all the noise was.. the wife opened the top and pulled out Pancakes to hold her before I could even say anything!! Pancakes bit her SO hard, she was bleeding everywhere for like 20 minutes! She even got blood all over Pancakes so I had to give her a mini-bath!


 

Mean little thing.  I told you they can be nasty lol.   I bled forever when mine bit me.


----------



## ItalianFashion

shopETOH said:


> View attachment 743198
> 
> 
> sorry I'm not better at this!!!


 

So cute and fluffy!  Love her  coloring.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


>


 


LOL he looks pissed  Its not like we are hurting them I wish they would be happier about dressup and photos.  I love the new scarf! I think the pink looks great with your bag.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> check out www.rabbit.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so excited for all the new pictures coming soon!!!
> 
> 
> and- really? baseball is just an American thing? Is soccer (or futbal) the only universal sport?
> 
> I'm debating a new tattoo. It would be very small bunny footprints on the top/side of my right foot (so still covered by shoes). I'll attach a picture of what the footprints will look like.


 

I like the bunny footprints. It is small and can be covered easily there.   I would normally say no but if you do it on the side up top its easy to cover.


----------



## shinymagpie

shopETOH said:


> View attachment 743198
> 
> 
> sorry I'm not better at this!!!


Honey 2 is so cute. Set off a squealing attack from Daughter Mk1 and sighing from Daughter Mk2.

We just got this bunny bag for Pudding. Daughter Mk1 is taking her out for a spin shortly.

Pudding was not impressed initally but nothing a quick dose of spinach couldn't cure.


----------



## girlvintage

Awww!! Pudding and HoneyII are so adorable, i enjoyed all the new cutie baby-bunny photos! what a wonderful way to celebrate a new easter with new easter bunnies in the thread!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> off to spa day with chester, lexi, and raffie!  Bella and Sarafina are staying home because their immune systems are compromised already.  The theme is Disco Bunnies!



oooooh!!! i LOVE the theme!! wonder if they do platform shoes for bunnies.. LOL! i hope alteast one will be in an afro!


----------



## jellybebe

^An afro would be hilarious!


----------



## bellapsyd

yes! there were big chunky gold necklaces, glittery hats, a wig, sunglasses, a boa, and bunny cocaine!  (crushed papya tablet on a little mirror with a rolled dollar bill).  it was hilarious!


----------



## jellybebe

^OMG bunny cocaine! Unbelievable! That's really funny. 

I just bought the cutest little white bunny stuffed toy for my new niece. It's from the French company Doudou et Compagnie. Never too early to start the bunny obsession, right?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Never!  I'm going to bid on this for my new apartment, what do you all think? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300307763367


----------



## omgblonde

bunny cocaine?! HAHAHAHAH I can't wait to see these pics! when will you get them back?

That painting is so cute!


----------



## jellybebe

I really like that painting too, it's so pretty! Funny that you mentioned artwork for your place. I need to start decorating. Two people from my class saw my apartment yesterday and laughed at me for my lack of decor. I am so design-retarded though.


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> bunny cocaine?! HAHAHAHAH I can't wait to see these pics! when will you get them back?
> 
> That painting is so cute!



probably not for a few weeks! (2-4)


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ Never! I'm going to bid on this for my new apartment, what do you all think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300307763367


 

That is very cute!  The disco theme sounds so funny.  I cannot wait to see the pics.  I just bought a bunch of bunny themed items from easter clearance that I did not need lol.  I just could not resist bunny themed items at a good price.  

I bought bunny salt and pepper shakers, bunny pen, plastic bunny bowls and cups, bunny storage containers, a bunny plate, bunny pez, stickers and metal bucket with bunnies.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I got the bunny pez too!  ohh the storage containers sound interesting


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> That is very cute! The disco theme sounds so funny. I cannot wait to see the pics. I just bought a bunch of bunny themed items from easter clearance that I did not need lol. I just could not resist bunny themed items at a good price.
> 
> I bought bunny salt and pepper shakers, bunny pen, plastic bunny bowls and cups, bunny storage containers, a bunny plate, bunny pez, stickers and metal bucket with bunnies.


 
^ Sounds like a fun haul *IF*! Where did you find all of this great bunny-themed stuff on clearance? Was it at Tar-jay?


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> yes! there were big chunky gold necklaces, glittery hats, a wig, sunglasses, a boa, and bunny cocaine! (crushed papya tablet on a little mirror with a rolled dollar bill). it was hilarious!


 
^ This must have been quite a sight *bella*! I cannot wait to see the disco-themed photos of your bunnies!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> yes! there were big chunky gold necklaces, glittery hats, a wig, sunglasses, a boa, and bunny cocaine!  (crushed papya tablet on a little mirror with a rolled dollar bill).  it was hilarious!



OMG the bunny cocaine -- that is scandalously funny!!! cant wait to see the photos!

bella - thats a really sweet painting!

i love bunny themed stuff!! i found several tiny bunnies meant to be cellphone charms but i use them on my thumb drives to identify them from everyone else's - among my faves: one bunny is riding a vespa scooter, and one is smoking a cigarette!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ what?!  pictures! where'd you get them?


----------



## girlvintage

there's a stationery store here filled with cute kawaii japanese stuff, its targeted for tweens but i love it! my bf thinks i'm so retarded bec i spend so much time in that shop whenever i can


----------



## bellapsyd

oh my gosh! I want one! How cute!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

i think the brand is called "love rabbit" -- google it and you'll find more product images!


----------



## bellapsyd

on ebay buying rabbit paintings to frame and scatter about my new place - and saw this! http://cgi.ebay.com/KAOS-BUNNY-PAIN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## girlvintage

woah.. its a million dollars?? maybe i should start selling my paintings on ebay


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you should!  I just bought a bunch of beautiful hand painted bunnies from people who paint just for stress relief.


----------



## girlvintage

my ultimate dream goal is to have a one man show in the (near?) future.. but right now i'm still gathering up the skills and self confidence


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ Sounds like a fun haul *IF*! Where did you find all of this great bunny-themed stuff on clearance? Was it at Tar-jay?


 

Kmart and walmart.  I still have to check out target 

Here are a couple things  I got

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W093244110001P?
Salt and pepper
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W093768110001P?
Pink snack container


http://cgi.ebay.com/MADE-IN-PORTUGA...temQQimsxZ20090329?IMSfp=TL090329156005r28247

I got this but its just the yellow plate and not a pedestal for 1.00 at marshalls


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> on ebay buying rabbit paintings to frame and scatter about my new place - and saw this! http://cgi.ebay.com/KAOS-BUNNY-PAIN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318


 

I love this one! But that price


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> OMG the bunny cocaine -- that is scandalously funny!!! cant wait to see the photos!
> 
> bella - thats a really sweet painting!
> 
> i love bunny themed stuff!! i found several tiny bunnies meant to be cellphone charms but i use them on my thumb drives to identify them from everyone else's - among my faves: one bunny is riding a vespa scooter, and one is smoking a cigarette!


 
I love these! I want some so bad


----------



## girlvintage

binky has been acting strangely since yesterday.. he'd be sitting quietly in one corner then suddenly bolt up like an invisible hand had just pinched him in the ass.. then he's also been looking suspiciously inside his cage like he's looking for the one that pinched him.. omg i hope he doesn't have fleas again!! i've tried brushing through his fur and sweeping the cage and  have found no traces of fleas (yet) but something is definitely spooking him!


----------



## girlvintage

^ i've quite confirmed now that i'm 98% sure he has fleas again.. 

i took him to a really bright window and went through his fur, i found tiny brown specs stuck all over his fur, at first they looked like crushed pellet dust, but then one started WALKING!! waaah!! 

if these are really fleas then they aren't adults yet, bec adults are black, bigger and jump around, so i have enough time (i hope) to eradicate them before they start breeding again.. 

just came from the store and bought flea powder and cage cleansing powder.. ugh i cant believe binky has yet another problem to deal with!! i swear.. he is so unlucky this year!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Kmart and walmart.  I still have to check out target
> 
> Here are a couple things  I got
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W093244110001P?
> Salt and pepper
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W093768110001P?
> Pink snack container
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MADE-IN-PORTUGA...temQQimsxZ20090329?IMSfp=TL090329156005r28247
> 
> I got this but its just the yellow plate and not a pedestal for 1.00 at marshalls



aw i love your finds!!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> there's a stationery store here filled with cute kawaii japanese stuff, its targeted for tweens but i love it! my bf thinks i'm so retarded bec i spend so much time in that shop whenever i can



Waaay too cute! Love that idea!


----------



## omgblonde

Those bunny keyrings are so cute! Poor Binky  I hope you can get rid of the fleas soon!

LOVEEEE the bunny salt & pepper shakers haha so cute


----------



## jellybebe

I went on Etsy today and am gonna buy some bunny prints! Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## shopETOH

Thanks so much everyone for the kind comments!!  We love her!!  I think my husband loves her even more than I do, if that's possible.  He never stops carrying her around.  It is beyond funny to see a grow man with a little puff ball, kissing her and stuff...  FUNNY!!


----------



## jellybebe

shopETOH said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the kind comments!!  We love her!!  I think my husband loves her even more than I do, if that's possible.  He never stops carrying her around.  It is beyond funny to see a grow man with a little puff ball, kissing her and stuff...  FUNNY!!



It's sooo cute! One of my favourite sights for sure. 

Here are the 2 prints I got:
http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.53027457.jpg
http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.65426723.jpg


----------



## em821

Great haul *IF*! 
*GV* - Those charms are CUTE! Oh poor Binky! At least you found out early! 



shopETOH said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the kind comments!! We love her!! I think my husband loves her even more than I do, if that's possible. He never stops carrying her around. It is beyond funny to see a grow man with a little puff ball, kissing her and stuff... FUNNY!!


 
Haha! My DH does the same too! 

*Jelly* -  how big are those prints?


----------



## jellybebe

^Pretty small actually. I think the paper is standard 8.5 x 11 but the prints themselves are either 5 x 7 or 8 x 8. I'm going to put the goodnight bunnies one over my bed!


----------



## girlvintage

shopETOH said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the kind comments!!  We love her!!  I think my husband loves her even more than I do, if that's possible.  He never stops carrying her around.  It is beyond funny to see a grow man with a little puff ball, kissing her and stuff...  FUNNY!!



men are just big softies! my bf gets all excited when he sees binky, sometimes he gets a hug and a kiss _before_ i do!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> It's sooo cute! One of my favourite sights for sure.
> 
> Here are the 2 prints I got:
> http://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.53027457.jpg
> http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.65426723.jpg



Awww those are so cute!


----------



## em821

Aw! Perfect size for my office 
Jelly - your signature, what did you get thats on the way? Chanel bag???  can't wait to see it!


----------



## jellybebe

^I was bad (again) but I couldn't resist! I'll give you a hint - it's my first-ever vintage bag! I'll post pics when it arrives. Can't wait! Nothing like procrastinating for studying like bag shopping! 

Em they have the "Love is simple" print in green too! I was torn between the yellow and the green. Check out her other stuff, lots of it is cute! I have a few things saved to my favourites that I could show you, they are sooooo cute! However I don't want to appear too creepy (a la Jessica Alba in "Good Luck Chuck") by overloading w/ bunnies so I think that's it for now, maybe 1 more that I really like and that will be it. I think I will get some pics developed and hang those in my place too.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Kmart and walmart. I still have to check out target
> 
> Here are a couple things I got
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W093244110001P?
> Salt and pepper
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W093768110001P?
> Pink snack container
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MADE-IN-PORTUGA...temQQimsxZ20090329?IMSfp=TL090329156005r28247
> 
> I got this but its just the yellow plate and not a pedestal for 1.00 at marshalls


 
^ OMG! Those are so cute, especially the salt and peper shakers *IF*! I want to get them too!


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ OMG! Those are so cute, especially the salt and peper shakers *IF*! I want to get them too!


 

They just marked down again! everything is like 1.50 or less so you should get some.

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/search_10151_10104?keyword=easter


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> ^I was bad (again) but I couldn't resist! I'll give you a hint - it's my first-ever vintage bag! I'll post pics when it arrives. Can't wait! *Nothing like procrastinating for studying like bag shopping! *
> 
> Em they have the "Love is simple" print in green too! I was torn between the yellow and the green. Check out her other stuff, lots of it is cute! I have a few things saved to my favourites that I could show you, they are sooooo cute! However I don't want to appear too creepy (a la Jessica Alba in "Good Luck Chuck") by overloading w/ bunnies so I think that's it for now, maybe 1 more that I really like and that will be it. I think I will get some pics developed and hang those in my place too.


 
Bag shopping it's a must for stress relief during studying! 

Thanks Jelly! I just check out her stuff, and etsy (have never been on the site before)! I might order a few different prints, the small size is great - not too over whelming! I started to decorate my office with bunny things and plant arrangments, since so much time is spend at work! I'll have to get a few prints for the bare walls (no window in my office)!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^I was bad (again) but I couldn't resist! I'll give you a hint - it's my first-ever vintage bag! I'll post pics when it arrives. Can't wait! Nothing like procrastinating for studying like bag shopping!


 
^* Jelly*, are you going to get the large grey reissue camera bag? I am hoping that they make this a part of the permanent collection. So far it is a seasonal style, but that may hopefully change. I can't wait to see your vintage bag! I haven't dabbled in vintage yet. But I'm tempted to.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> They just marked down again! everything is like 1.50 or less so you should get some.
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/search_10151_10104?keyword=easter


 
^ Thanks for the link *IF*! My sister and I are going to place an order tonight!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> ^* Jelly*, are you going to get the large grey reissue camera bag? I am hoping that they make this a part of the permanent collection. So far it is a seasonal style, but that may hopefully change. I can't wait to see your vintage bag! I haven't dabbled in vintage yet. But I'm tempted to.



I would absolutely LOVE the large grey reissue camera case, but I haven't been able to find it yet. I'm in love with yours, it's so great as an everyday bag! Do you use it often for work? I may just wait and see if they make another one, as it's often been part of the seasonal collection, is that right? I don't normally buy vintage either, but I couldn't resist this one! You can probably guess which one I'm talking about.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> ^I was bad (again) but I couldn't resist! I'll give you a hint - it's my first-ever vintage bag! I'll post pics when it arrives. Can't wait! Nothing like procrastinating for studying like bag shopping!
> 
> Em they have the "Love is simple" print in green too! I was torn between the yellow and the green. Check out her other stuff, lots of it is cute! I have a few things saved to my favourites that I could show you, they are sooooo cute! However I don't want to appear too creepy (a la Jessica Alba in "Good Luck Chuck") by overloading w/ bunnies so I think that's it for now, maybe 1 more that I really like and that will be it. I think I will get some pics developed and hang those in my place too.



i worry about appearing creepy too...but I've embraced it.  Jelly what is the etsy seller's name?


----------



## bellapsyd

hey guys, my shelter ( http://www.reddoorshelter.org ) is doing a fundraiser walk this year (economy has hit them HARD and more animals than ever are coming in as a result).  If anyone has a spare dollar or so, consider donating for the bunnies.  Here is my site (you'd be sponsoring me in this walk specifically) 

http://www.firstgiving.com/catherinespitz 

you don't have to tell me if you sponsor me or not- you can keep it anonymous!  Just something to consider...anything no matter how small would be appreciated.

originally they were trying to move the bunnies to a new building in the city- complete with an herb garden...but at the last minute the building donor took it back (he wasn't a vet and he wanted the shelter to sign over control of all animals to him...obviously they wouldn't do that!) and now they are stuck in too small a building.  Originally they were going to try to raise money to buy a building, but now they are just trying to survive. More bunnies than ever and less money than ever.  So this walk is to raise money just to support the bunnies that are coming in!

Thanks guys!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> i worry about appearing creepy too...but I've embraced it.  Jelly what is the etsy seller's name?



Her name is Stephanie Fizer.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I cannot wait to see your new purchase!!!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> ^I was bad (again) but I couldn't resist! I'll give you a hint - it's my first-ever vintage bag! I'll post pics when it arrives. Can't wait! Nothing like procrastinating for studying like bag shopping!
> 
> Em they have the "Love is simple" print in green too! I was torn between the yellow and the green. Check out her other stuff, lots of it is cute! I have a few things saved to my favourites that I could show you, they are sooooo cute! However I don't want to appear too creepy (a la Jessica Alba in "Good Luck Chuck") by overloading w/ bunnies so I think that's it for now, maybe 1 more that I really like and that will be it. I think I will get some pics developed and hang those in my place too.



ooooh congrats on the vintage bag! cant wait to see some photos!

the bunny prints are sooo cute!!

*omg* - did you figure out if your hamster did have fleas? i'm so worried that binky's infestation is a result of other animals in the building, but since pets arent allowed there's no way of finding out! i cant eradicate the problem without hitting the source as well..


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I cannot wait to see your new purchase!!!



When is the deadline to sponsor you?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ The walk is June 7th!  but I think my donation page will be up until August (for anyone that still wants to donate)


----------



## bellapsyd

Sarah- looks like Honey, you should bid! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170322376544


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> I would absolutely LOVE the large grey reissue camera case, but I haven't been able to find it yet. I'm in love with yours, it's so great as an everyday bag! Do you use it often for work? I may just wait and see if they make another one, as it's often been part of the seasonal collection, is that right? I don't normally buy vintage either, but I couldn't resist this one! You can probably guess which one I'm talking about.


 
^ I have been using this bag a lot lately *jelly*, and my other bags feel neglected. LOL! It it great for work, and can be used in place of a small- or mid-sized tote. When this style first came out, I didn't give it a second look. But then when I saw fab photos of it on tPFers and celebs, I fell in love with it. Chanel frequently has a Camera Case style bag in the collection, so I'm confident we'll almost always see some incarnation of it. My fingers are crossed.
I think I have a guess as to what your vintage bag is! If I'm right, it's a style that I've had my eye on too!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> Sarah- looks like Honey, you should bid! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170322376544



aw how cute! i saw his/her other works.. that guys pretty talented!!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> ^ I have been using this bag a lot lately *jelly*, and my other bags feel neglected. LOL! It it great for work, and can be used in place of a small- or mid-sized tote. When this style first came out, I didn't give it a second look. But then when I saw fab photos of it on tPFers and celebs, I fell in love with it. Chanel frequently has a Camera Case style bag in the collection, so I'm confident we'll almost always see some incarnation of it. My fingers are crossed.
> I think I have a guess as to what your vintage bag is! If I'm right, it's a style that I've had my eye on too!



I agree, it's one of those styles that flies under the radar then all of a sudden, its perfection just sort of hits you! I saw a pic of SJP with it and I was sold.


----------



## omgblonde

bellapsyd said:


> hey guys, my shelter ( http://www.reddoorshelter.org ) is doing a fundraiser walk this year (economy has hit them HARD and more animals than ever are coming in as a result).  If anyone has a spare dollar or so, consider donating for the bunnies.  Here is my site (you'd be sponsoring me in this walk specifically)
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/catherinespitz
> 
> you don't have to tell me if you sponsor me or not- you can keep it anonymous!  Just something to consider...anything no matter how small would be appreciated.
> 
> originally they were trying to move the bunnies to a new building in the city- complete with an herb garden...but at the last minute the building donor took it back (he wasn't a vet and he wanted the shelter to sign over control of all animals to him...obviously they wouldn't do that!) and now they are stuck in too small a building.  Originally they were going to try to raise money to buy a building, but now they are just trying to survive. More bunnies than ever and less money than ever.  So this walk is to raise money just to support the bunnies that are coming in!
> 
> Thanks guys!



Such a good cause! Good luck with it!

I just tried to donate but they don't accept my card  is there a paypal address or something I could donate to instead?


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> ooooh congrats on the vintage bag! cant wait to see some photos!
> 
> the bunny prints are sooo cute!!
> 
> *omg* - did you figure out if your hamster did have fleas? i'm so worried that binky's infestation is a result of other animals in the building, but since pets arent allowed there's no way of finding out! i cant eradicate the problem without hitting the source as well..


Nope she doesn't, I think it was just a random little bug I found (ew!). How's Binky doing?



bellapsyd said:


> Sarah- looks like Honey, you should bid! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170322376544


Awww it does!! So cute


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde said:


> Such a good cause! Good luck with it!
> 
> I just tried to donate but they don't accept my card  is there a paypal address or something I could donate to instead?




really? that's so weird!  you can paypal it to me and I'll use my cc to put it right onto the website in your name (so you can see your donation show up!).  my paypal is: catherine.spitz@gmail.com


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Nope she doesn't, I think it was just a random little bug I found (ew!). How's Binky doing?



i think he's on his way to recovery! i scrubbed downed and vacuumed his entire living space and and applied flea powder to his nape, so far his jumpiness has lessened so i hope whatever's biting him is being killed!


----------



## jellybebe

^What kind of flea powder do you use?


----------



## girlvintage

^ carbaryl is the active ingredient, which i've read is the most recommended treatment by The House Rabbit Society bec its safe for kittens..


----------



## girlvintage

...the bf just bought a new mac mini and several flat screens.. (his desk now looks like the CTU).. so i am psyching myself to be "neglected" in the next few days.. hohum.. might as well do a little shopping myself!


----------



## shopETOH

Hi gals!!  i just had to share...  Honey bun-bun is doing great!!!  She likes to be snuggled and held but not so much carried around, kwim?  I'm trying not to get too excited in case this is just b/c she's a baby and maybe this will wear off.  But she has THE funniest way of sitting sometimes!  she sits reclined on her back partway with her feet out and her belly hanging out.  It's hysterical.  So far I haven't been able to capture it on film as once she sees the camera for some reason she takes off, but I will!!  You guys will love it, it's so funny.  she also loves to lay with her feet out the back which is too cute.  I'm so happy I added her to my family of pets.  DH and I might never need to have a human child at this rate with all the fantastic fur and feathered babies we have


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw i hope you get to take a photo of her sitting - that sounds so cute! bunnies rarely want their tummies exposed so thats actually very unique!


----------



## shopETOH

It's so adorable it makes you want to just laugh yourself silly.  i love her so much....  

I have one question though re: litter training.  I got her a three floor bunny condo (cage) that is awesome and huge for when we can't be home.  This lady I know who had bunnies suggested I limit her to only one floor for now until she gets litter trained?  Should I do this?  i have for now, but then was sad she doesn't have full run of all three floors at night and when we can't be home with her.  What should I do there?  she is doing pretty well, not one pee outside the box!!  Which is AWESOME!!  But for poos, she just poos wherever it lands.  She does most, about 70% in the box itself, but the rest is scattered everywhere.  How do I get her to get most of that in the box??  And should I give her the whole space to run in or limit it like I'm doing now?  each floor is about 24 in by 40 in by 24 in high.  Then there are ramps connecting each floor for her to run up.  If I do give the whole space, should I put another litter box on a higher level til she gets the hang of it??


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh the poop takes a while for most buns, some never even learn..

binky runs to his litter box to poop whenever he feels the urge, but i still find poop outside his cage.. i'm not sure about the other buns in this thread but i've observed that when my bun falls asleep he tends to poop while sleeping, so when he gets up there a little pile of poop waiting for me.. i've gotten used to it bec i figured he cant help it .. unless i teach him to sleep walk!!


----------



## shopETOH

girlvintage said:


> ^ oh the poop takes a while for most buns, some never even learn..
> 
> binky runs to his litter box to poop whenever he feels the urge, but i still find poop outside his cage.. i'm not sure about the other buns in this thread but i've observed that when my bun falls asleep he tends to poop while sleeping, so when he gets up there a little pile of poop waiting for me.. i've gotten used to it bec i figured he cant help it .. unless i teach him to sleep walk!!



Poop while he sleeps- eek!!  LOL.  Thank God my Dh doesn't do that- snicker, snicker.

OK, I'll try to just keep cleaning it and putting the turds back in the litter pan for now so she gets the hint.  Hopefully that will help?  At least the pee is spot on, that would be so so much worse.  The poos are easy to clean and odor free, so not a huge biggie I suppose.


----------



## shopETOH

oh and one more quest- sorry!- is it possible for her to be binkying already at age 7 weeks?  I could swear she did a small binky today.  She was really excited and did that weird skippy sideways hoppy kick thing.  i was shocked!! She can already jump quite high, at least 2 feet off the ground.  Could she be doing binkies already??


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yup.  she's happy!


----------



## em821

Limit her to only one level is a good idea for now! That's great she's so good with her box. Limit space for her now will make sure she is trained and that will make your life easier!  
Poop is harder to train. Try put the poops you find back in her box. Eventually she will poop more in a pile or only a few places, when she knows there's no need of territory marking!
Yep! They can binky at young age  she loves her new home!


----------



## girlvintage

shopETOH said:


> oh and one more quest- sorry!- is it possible for her to be binkying already at age 7 weeks?  I could swear she did a small binky today.  She was really excited and did that weird skippy sideways hoppy kick thing.  i was shocked!! She can already jump quite high, at least 2 feet off the ground.  Could she be doing binkies already??



i love baby bunny binkies!! they're so adorable!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> men are just big softies! my bf gets all excited when he sees binky, sometimes he gets a hug and a kiss _before_ i do!


 

You are so lucky.  I wish my hubby did .  He thinks I am crazy because of how well I treat Luigi.  Thats so weird about the fleas.  Hopefully they will not come back.  So can they lick themselves with flea powder on ?


----------



## ItalianFashion

shopETOH said:


> Hi gals!! i just had to share... Honey bun-bun is doing great!!! She likes to be snuggled and held but not so much carried around, kwim? I'm trying not to get too excited in case this is just b/c she's a baby and maybe this will wear off. But she has THE funniest way of sitting sometimes! she sits reclined on her back partway with her feet out and her belly hanging out. It's hysterical. So far I haven't been able to capture it on film as once she sees the camera for some reason she takes off, but I will!! You guys will love it, it's so funny. she also loves to lay with her feet out the back which is too cute. I'm so happy I added her to my family of pets. DH and I might never need to have a human child at this rate with all the fantastic fur and feathered babies we have


 

I cannot wait to see the pic of her laying like that.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> ^ oh the poop takes a while for most buns, some never even learn..
> 
> binky runs to his litter box to poop whenever he feels the urge, but i still find poop outside his cage.. i'm not sure about the other buns in this thread but i've observed that when my bun falls asleep he tends to poop while sleeping, so when he gets up there a little pile of poop waiting for me.. i've gotten used to it bec i figured he cant help it .. unless i teach him to sleep walk!!


 

This is right.  I do not think any buns poop in the box all the time.  Luigi does about 70% in the box but the rest are scattered.  I think because he is lazy sometimes and he marks the territory.  He also seems to think that couches and beds are litterboxes.  He will jump on the couch to poop before he would poop on the floor. Luigi also poops while sleeping.  He will be on the human toilet sleeping and when he gets up there are a couple poops there.  If only he could use the toilet


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Thats so weird about the fleas.  Hopefully they will not come back.  So can they lick themselves with flea powder on ?



you need to apply the powder between their shoulder blades so they cant get to it, and you have to separate their fur until you see skin so it doesn't get shaken off. you can also "dust" the powder on affected fur for as long as its light, if they lick a little amount its not supposed to be harmful.. but i'm very careful, bec too much can cause epileptic seizures!


----------



## girlvintage

i found more bunny stuff in the japanese store 

the little carrot bowl is supposed to be for sauces, but i use it to scoop binky's pellets.. i even found a carrot ballpan, maybe i'll get it next time..?? hehe!


----------



## jellybebe

ShopETOH I would also limit Honey's condo space for now, as too much space can be overwhelming for them and they will tend to mark their territory more. Using a small space will get her used to using her litterbox consistently. She's still really young so I think the "targetting" will improve, but if she is peeing only in the box, that's a good sign. So cute about the binkying!

GV those are really cute! Interesting that you use flea powder. Here the flea stuff is available in liquid form.


----------



## shopETOH

Thanks so much for the training advice, I will keep on my path then.  She seems happy so far LOL.  Bunny heaven!!  

About the fleas- my cat who never goes outside somehow got fleas last year, probably from my dogs.  The vet said if you see black specks take a big white sheet or towel and pet them off him so they land on the white towel.  Then put some water on the speck and if it turns red it's a flea.  It's from the blood.  Yuck, but true.  I had to treat every animal in the house and I went around itching for weeks at the thought.  This year I'm giving preventative to every body so hopefully they don't bring it home to baby Honey.


those pens and bowl above are adorable....


----------



## girlvintage

^ omg gross suggestion but i just had to try it! the specs on binky's fur are actually brown, not black.. and when i brushed them on white paper and added water it didnt turn red, just stayed the same.. so its not fleas? i actually think i caught them at the post egg - pre adult stage so the color may explain it.. but if they arent fleas what is it?? its still biting him, i hope they aren't mites, which is worse!!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> i found more bunny stuff in the japanese store
> 
> the little carrot bowl is supposed to be for sauces, but i use it to scoop binky's pellets.. i even found a carrot ballpan, maybe i'll get it next time..?? hehe!



Cute!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> ^ omg gross suggestion but i just had to try it! the specs on binky's fur are actually brown, not black.. and when i brushed them on white paper and added water it didnt turn red, just stayed the same.. so its not fleas? i actually think i caught them at the post egg - pre adult stage so the color may explain it.. but if they arent fleas what is it?? its still biting him, i hope they aren't mites, which is worse!!



I didn't know about that trick either! But maybe you'll need to bring Binky to the vet for a check up to be sure? I hope it's not mites! Has Binky stopped itch himself since you treated him?


----------



## bellapsyd

Bella's been battling mites!  Bring Binky to the vet to make sure!


----------



## ItalianFashion

If anyone wants the Chanel degrade pink my SA just sent and email she has one.  Sabrina at NM Chicago. I wish I could afford this


----------



## bellapsyd

^ got that email too!  Sabrina's great- I've bought from her many times before!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> ^ got that email too! Sabrina's great- I've bought from her many times before!


 

I know she found my rodeo for me .  I bought all 3 of my chanels and chanel earrings from her.  She is so nice.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> If anyone wants the Chanel degrade pink my SA just sent and email she has one.  Sabrina at NM Chicago. I wish I could afford this



Ooh you should get this so we can be bag twins! 

My new bag arrived today. Sorry to be a tease but I'm stuck in the library today. Will try to post pics tonight.


----------



## omgblonde

I just bought Honey a brand new cage.. oh my god, it arrived pre-packaged in about 10 million pieces.. diy and me do NOT mix. Going to try put it together on the weekend.. I'll post a pic if I ever manage to do it! hahah

Bella - Thanks! Donating right now 

shopETOH - Awwww she sounds absolutely adorable & like she's settling in so well!

GV - LOVEEEEE all the little bunny things!

Jelly - can't wait to see the new bag!


----------



## em821

ItalianFashion said:


> If anyone wants the Chanel degrade pink my SA just sent and email she has one.  Sabrina at NM Chicago. I wish I could afford this



How much is it? I have absolute no idea about pricing of Chanel bags! Just tried google but can't find much info either! 

Jelly - can't wait to see your new bag!!!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> I didn't know about that trick either! But maybe you'll need to bring Binky to the vet for a check up to be sure? I hope it's not mites! Has Binky stopped itch himself since you treated him?



the bites and itching has significantly decreased but about once or twice a day i've caught him jolt up from a bite.. the poor guy.. i'll bring him in tom.


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> If anyone wants the Chanel degrade pink my SA just sent and email she has one.  Sabrina at NM Chicago. I wish I could afford this



i want it!!  but yeah i cant afford it too.. haha! :girlwhack:


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> How much is it? I have absolute no idea about pricing of Chanel bags! Just tried google but can't find much info either!
> 
> Jelly - can't wait to see your new bag!!!



I'm pretty sure it was $3195 USD for the larger size. The smaller one was a bit less, around $2800.


----------



## em821

^Thanks!  

Which one should I choose: the Gris mahina or the Chanel??? (I was going to get the Gris mahina), but...which one??? This Chanel is limited right? So tempting!!!


----------



## jellybebe

^You have a Mahina in noir already! I would get the Chanel! Hee hee I'm so bad.


----------



## girlvintage

em - i would get the chanel too, its so one of a kind! 

no connection side bar: "mahina" means "weak" in filipino - hey learn something new everyday!.. lol!!


----------



## em821

*Jelly & GV* - thanks for enabling (a word?) me! I just been in love with my noir so much lately  

Haha *GV* - I didn't know that!

*IF or Bella* - can you forward me the contact info of the sales? Is it a problem that I have never purchased with Chanel before? It would be a great first piece of Chanel for me to own!!!


----------



## jellybebe

OK here's a quick pic of my new baby: the black Chanel vintage jumbo XL! This bag is one of the most fantastic pieces Chanel has ever made IMO. It's perfection!


----------



## girlvintage

^ wow!!! congrats jelly - its TDF!


----------



## bellapsyd

wow Jelly!!!  modeling?  I imagine it to be HUGE!  Isn't that the one Nicole Richie wears?


----------



## bellapsyd

em821 said:


> *Jelly & GV* - thanks for enabling (a word?) me! I just been in love with my noir so much lately
> 
> Haha *GV* - I didn't know that!
> 
> *IF or Bella* - can you forward me the contact info of the sales? Is it a problem that I have never purchased with Chanel before? It would be a great first piece of Chanel for me to own!!!




posted on your profile!


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> OK here's a quick pic of my new baby: the black Chanel vintage jumbo XL! This bag is one of the most fantastic pieces Chanel has ever made IMO. It's perfection!


 
^ Hee hee! I guessed right! I had a feeling that it was the gorgeous vintage XL jumbo. A big congrats *jelly*! This is high on my wish list. I love the look of and the size of this bag. It's stunning!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> How much is it? I have absolute no idea about pricing of Chanel bags! Just tried google but can't find much info either!
> 
> Jelly - can't wait to see your new bag!!!


 

It is 3,095 and she can probably send as a gift so you have no tax. I also just emailed you.  You should really get this! If I had the money it would be my bag lol.  Its a HG limited bag so you should go for it.


----------



## pond23

em821 said:


> ^Thanks!
> 
> Which one should I choose: the Gris mahina or the Chanel??? (I was going to get the Gris mahina), but...which one??? This Chanel is limited right? So tempting!!!


 
^ *em: *I don't mean to be an enabler too, but I would go for the Chanel too!  If you already have an LV Mahina, maybe you should get a flap next.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> OK here's a quick pic of my new baby: the black Chanel vintage jumbo XL! This bag is one of the most fantastic pieces Chanel has ever made IMO. It's perfection!


 

Thats nice Jelly! What is the difference between this and new jumbos?


----------



## shopETOH

Wow Jelly that is a fantastic find!!  I'm so jealous...  I have Mahina in Mordore and I think this is even nicer than the Mahina  I'm kind of getting off LV.  I went LV nuts for like 2 years and bought so many I think I wore myself out.  LOL.  In fact I'm thinking of returning a Palermo and getting into Chanel or Balenciaga instead.


----------



## em821

Thanks to IF, Bella, Pond, Jelly & GV! 
So it's the bigger one? Like Jelly's? Oh! I'm so excited, I'm waiting for DH to go to bed ...  to call! Should be soon! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## em821

shopETOH said:


> Wow Jelly that is a fantastic find!!  I'm so jealous...  I have Mahina in Mordore and I think this is even nicer than the Mahina  I'm kind of getting off LV.  I went LV nuts for like 2 years and bought so many I think I wore myself out.  LOL.  In fact I'm thinking of returning a Palermo and getting into Chanel or Balenciaga instead.



Mordore is a nice color! I still like LV, but only the mahina and the roses pieces! I really like the color of rose pop, but I can't buy a bag that color and think I would still love it a few years from now, when I'm much older!!!


----------



## em821

I just talked to Sabrina on the phone and ordered it!!! (I felt horrible to call her so late). Awww - My first Chanel!!!   
IF and Bella - Thank you! 
IF - Thank you for the "send as a gift" tip! I had it send to my DH's name!


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow Em, congrats!!!!! Your first Chanel, how exciting! We are going to be bag twins! 

Thanks to Pond, Bella, IF, GV, Shop ETOH and Em! I hope I didn't miss anyone! I will try to post modelling pics sometime this weekend when I take a break from studying. It's the biggest flap that Chanel released in the North American market (I believe they made a ginormous one for Japan) and the Maxi is the modern-day equivalent, but IMO it doesn't compare to this one! It is big (if you google pics of Victoria Beckham and Nicole Richie you'll get an idea) but compared to what I'm used to (eg. Mahina XL, oversize YSL Muse), it's not overwhelming. Plus I'm not as petite as they are, so it doesn't look really huge or anything. The leather is very different than the modern-day lambskin - it's very durable. And I'm in love with the oversize CC's. I wish that I could find a pink one like this, I would be over the moon!


----------



## jellybebe

I still love Mahina too, and most of the slouchy bags that LV makes like the neo cabby, the Olympe line and my smaller bags/clutches like Halo and my pochettes, and their accessories are super cute, but I'm not loving any of their new offerings this season. I am actually feeling very content with my collection now - I have acquired at least 3 HGs this year! The only colour that's missing from my Chanel collection is white. Someday I will need some smaller bags for going out, like a wallet on chain and Timeless clutch, but the nice things about Chanel is that I feel like I don't have to hurry! (Other than the pink degrade, of course!)


----------



## bellapsyd

CONGRATS Em!!!!!  isn't Sabrina sweet??  

Jelly- you HAVE had a good bag year!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> OK here's a quick pic of my new baby: the black Chanel vintage jumbo XL! This bag is one of the most fantastic pieces Chanel has ever made IMO. It's perfection!



That is a seriously beautiful Chanel. I carry several other styles of Chanel but not that one. That model always looks amazing - so stunning and big enough to hold lots of things. Congratulations.


----------



## em821

^I missed out on the other sluchy bags (halo, olympe...etc), I like LV's accessories too but I need to stop getting pieces because I like the colors but not the functionality or just don't need!

^Sabrina was very nice! I'm still waiting for an email confirmation from her that she said she would send out today! 

Ugg, I'm feeling guilty for spending $3000+ on bags for 2 months in a row! I wish I didn't just get the mono shawl and wilshire pomme. Maybe I'll return the wilshire!

Jelly - Is your pink degrade the larger size one?


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> ^I missed out on the other sluchy bags (halo, olympe...etc), I like LV's accessories too but I need to stop getting pieces because I like the colors but not the functionality or just don't need!
> 
> ^Sabrina was very nice! I'm still waiting for an email confirmation from her that she said she would send out today!
> 
> Ugg, I'm feeling guilty for spending $3000+ on bags for 2 months in a row! I wish I didn't just get the mono shawl and wilshire pomme. Maybe I'll return the wilshire!
> 
> Jelly - Is your pink degrade the larger size one?


 


I am so happy for you I am glad that someone here got it   I know its expensive. If you could return something else I would to get this bag.  Its so beautiful and let us know when it gets here.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> ^I missed out on the other sluchy bags (halo, olympe...etc), I like LV's accessories too but I need to stop getting pieces because I like the colors but not the functionality or just don't need!
> 
> ^Sabrina was very nice! I'm still waiting for an email confirmation from her that she said she would send out today!
> 
> Ugg, I'm feeling guilty for spending $3000+ on bags for 2 months in a row! I wish I didn't just get the mono shawl and wilshire pomme. Maybe I'll return the wilshire!
> 
> Jelly - Is your pink degrade the larger size one?



Yes it's the large size. I couldn't fit all of my stuff in the medium one. The bag has 2 flaps so it cuts down on the available space somewhat. Well you work hard and deserve to treat yourself once in a while!


----------



## bellapsyd

em821 said:


> ^I missed out on the other sluchy bags (halo, olympe...etc), I like LV's accessories too but I need to stop getting pieces because I like the colors but not the functionality or just don't need!



I do this a lot too.  I have too many wallets and Bbags...I don't get to enjoy them.  I need to sell a LOT right now b/c I am moving and I also want extensions back in my hair.  I just can't figure out what I can part with!


----------



## pond23

em821 said:


> I just talked to Sabrina on the phone and ordered it!!! (I felt horrible to call her so late). Awww - My first Chanel!!!
> IF and Bella - Thank you!
> IF - Thank you for the "send as a gift" tip! I had it send to my DH's name!


 
^ A big congrats *em*! You made a great choice! I loved this bag at the trunk show.


----------



## em821

I have not gotten an email confirmation from her! Is it normal?


----------



## jellybebe

Is she overnighting the bag to you? If so, maybe she's waiting to send it out next week? Did your CC get charged yet?


----------



## shopETOH

I just think LV quality is getting a little suspect.  So many complaints lately in that section!!  I've had pretty good luck although i think sometimes their linings are embarrassing, like on the Palermo.  That lining- seriously I've seen better inside Coach bags! But I do love my Mahina.  most functional bag ever.  And it's made in Italy which I personally like.  i get teased about it being big sometimes, but I don't care I love it.  I also have Neo cabby which has been my only bad experience with LV.  They sent me a horrid, dirty , tarnished and used bag from elux!  Terrible...but luckily they fixed it and sent me a new one and now it's one of my fav LVs.  

Just so hard to find true unadulterated luxury anymore.  I'd love to try a Chanel as I never have and they just look so scrumptious!!!

Can't wait to see your bag em821.  Very exciting....


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Is she overnighting the bag to you? If so, maybe she's waiting to send it out next week? Did your CC get charged yet?



No, my CC has not been charged either! Last night, she said it was available and if I want it - it's mine! I gave her my cc and info!
It's just that I usually get a conf email with order # ...etc! I actually emailed her around noon - just a follow-up and make sure address is corrected ...etc! So far, nothing from her! I really hope I can get this bag!


----------



## em821

Thanks IF! I'll post pic, when I get the bag!  Thank you & Bella for the notice 

Jelly-I really liked your modeling pic - hope I'll look 1/2 as good as you! I'm quiet a bit shorter than you though 

Bella- your have great collection! Can you store them at your parents' house and exchange when you visit home instead selling them!?!

Pond - Thanks! Both you & Jelly have seem it irl, So I'm sure it's beautiful!

Thanks ShopETOH! Those LV CS stories scare me too, but I think I'm pretty much done with LV though!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> No, my CC has not been charged either! Last night, she said it was available and if I want it - it's mine! I gave her my cc and info!
> It's just that I usually get a conf email with order # ...etc! I actually emailed her around noon - just a follow-up and make sure address is corrected ...etc! So far, nothing from her! I really hope I can get this bag!


 

She is really busy most of the time but if she took your credit card it is coming.  She may not be going in until Monday and she may charge it then.  I think that was the case for one of my chanels.  I never got a confirm email with any of my orders.


----------



## girlvintage

loving the new chanels girls!! ..just bought a les pliages, took forever to decide on the color bec they're all so yummy! might go back for the light blue one next week.. its no chanel though!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Thanks IF! I'll post pic, when I get the bag!  Thank you & Bella for the notice
> 
> Jelly-I really liked your modeling pic - hope I'll look 1/2 as good as you! I'm quiet a bit shorter than you though
> 
> Bella- your have great collection! Can you store them at your parents' house and exchange when you visit home instead selling them!?!
> 
> Pond - Thanks! Both you & Jelly have seem it irl, So I'm sure it's beautiful!
> 
> Thanks ShopETOH! Those LV CS stories scare me too, but I think I'm pretty much done with LV though!!!



Ha ha moving on to Chanel! I wouldn't worry Em, she probably just has a couple of days off and will send the bag as soon as she gets back to work. It is going to look beautiful on you! I love big bags on petite women. The pink colour is really pretty.

GV- Is that a Longchamps bag? Those look so functional! I have no idea where to get them here but I see a few girls on campus who have them.

ShopETOH I have been lucky not to have many quality issues w/ LV but that's because I used to live right by an LV so I was able to make 95% of my purchases in person and I have a fantastic SA. With that being said, I still don't see how they can charge so much for canvas and plastic/resin (inclusions)! For me personally, I've noticed that Chanel's quality is impeccable! I love how all the quilts match up over and under the flaps and on the back and bottom! It's amazing.


----------



## girlvintage

^ yup its a longchamp, i just found out after buying this in the store that you can order online and even customize the color combis and handle length! 

http://www.longchamp.com/en/home-e-shopping/home-sur-mesure-usa-560.html


----------



## em821

GV - pretty bag! I love the color, I really want a red bag, my favor color!

IF - I felt better knowing it's normal I'll wait patiently

Jelly - I think I'll move on to Chanel! I spend some time at the Chanel forum ... I fall in love of how the bags looked! Icant believe it took me this long! How much the price had increased over the years is shocking


----------



## bellapsyd

I moved from LV to Bal....but I still have a few choice LV loves...mainly vernis accessories!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> GV - pretty bag! I love the color, I really want a red bag, my favor color!
> 
> IF - I felt better knowing it's normal I'll wait patiently
> 
> Jelly - I think I'll move on to Chanel! I spend some time at the Chanel forum ... I fall in love of how the bags looked! Icant believe it took me this long! How much the price had increased over the years is shocking



I know! It makes me feel kinda sick considering I didn't start really liking Chanel until they jacked their prices waaaay up! 

I am so annoyed! Stupid roofers! I live between 2 retail stores, and they started working on the roof of the store beside my building at 7:55 am this morning! It's Saturday!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Arghhh so we've put Honey's new cage together, it's like a huge proper wooden one.. you know like the outside hutches (but it's inside) it took about four hours to do!

Honey can NOT figure out how to use the ramp! I've tried encouraging him from both ends with treats but he won't climb up or go down! He started going down it earlier but got scared and tried to jump back up but missed and ended up falling down the ramp.. so I'm worried he's even MORE scared to try it out now.. but atleast it made him realise the ramp connects both levels? LOL

Any ideas on how to encourage ramp use? He was binkying around the bottom level earlier so I think he likes it so far! 

I'll take a proper picture later but this is the hutch..





It doesn't look it here but it's MASSIVE.. I can even fit inside it! hahah


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw that new hutch is so awesome! maybe honey is scared bec the ramp needs more traction? wrap it with carpeting maybe?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yes definitely


----------



## jellybebe

Very cool new hutch/condo for Honey! I also suggest carpet and maybe putting something beside the ramp for now to block how steep/high it will look from his perspective! It looks really steep actually!


----------



## omgblonde

There's already stuff on there for grip, but I will try adding some carpet too!

I just placed him halfway up the ramp & he ran to the top.. then I placed him halfway up the ramp facing down and he kind of shuffled to the bottom LOL hopefully he will get used to it!


----------



## jennot

Lately my bun has been more aggressive, he's bit me quite a few times in the past few days... and his litter habits changed.. he was VERY good with his litter box before, and in the past week, suddenly something just snapped inside of him and he poops and pees EVERYWHERE (around his litter box) but not INSIDE his litter box.. I think he goes INSIDE his litter box maybe once a day.. it's really weird because I didn't change or do anything differently but suddenly he's changed.. and he's been aggressive with his teddy bear friend and likes to hump it, and gets annoyed when we take the bear away. This morning he bit me while I was trying to add more hay inside his litter box. But he NEVER bites my boyfriend whenever he's around, he just bites me! Is this behavior change because he wants to mate? He's not neutered yet, I figured he was so tiny and still young, I would postpone it. Do you think this will change if I neuter him?


----------



## jellybebe

jennot said:


> Lately my bun has been more aggressive, he's bit me quite a few times in the past few days... and his litter habits changed.. he was VERY good with his litter box before, and in the past week, suddenly something just snapped inside of him and he poops and pees EVERYWHERE (around his litter box) but not INSIDE his litter box.. I think he goes INSIDE his litter box maybe once a day.. it's really weird because I didn't change or do anything differently but suddenly he's changed.. and he's been aggressive with his teddy bear friend and likes to hump it, and gets annoyed when we take the bear away. This morning he bit me while I was trying to add more hay inside his litter box. But he NEVER bites my boyfriend whenever he's around, he just bites me! Is this behavior change because he wants to mate? He's not neutered yet, I figured he was so tiny and still young, I would postpone it. Do you think this will change if I neuter him?



How old is he? Does he have descended testicles? If so, yes! Neuter away! It should improve the behaviour.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> loving the new chanels girls!! ..just bought a les pliages, took forever to decide on the color bec they're all so yummy! might go back for the light blue one next week.. its no chanel though!


 

I like your new lepliage ! I have been putting off buying one.  I was going to get one the other day but ended seeing those kate spade LE totes.  I want one is pistachio .  I like the fact that it should be easy to clean . 

This website often has sales on longchamp. I am kicking myself for not buying one at christmas when they had a huge sale.

http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LONGCHAMP-LAND


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Arghhh so we've put Honey's new cage together, it's like a huge proper wooden one.. you know like the outside hutches (but it's inside) it took about four hours to do!
> 
> Honey can NOT figure out how to use the ramp! I've tried encouraging him from both ends with treats but he won't climb up or go down! He started going down it earlier but got scared and tried to jump back up but missed and ended up falling down the ramp.. so I'm worried he's even MORE scared to try it out now.. but atleast it made him realise the ramp connects both levels? LOL
> 
> Any ideas on how to encourage ramp use? He was binkying around the bottom level earlier so I think he likes it so far!
> 
> I'll take a proper picture later but this is the hutch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look it here but it's MASSIVE.. I can even fit inside it! hahah


 

Thats a really nice hutch! Poor honey hopefully with carpet he will get the hang of it.  I remember trying to teach my guinea pig to go up and down my apt stairs before.   Did you set it up in the garage?  It looks like it would take up half a room lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jennot said:


> Lately my bun has been more aggressive, he's bit me quite a few times in the past few days... and his litter habits changed.. he was VERY good with his litter box before, and in the past week, suddenly something just snapped inside of him and he poops and pees EVERYWHERE (around his litter box) but not INSIDE his litter box.. I think he goes INSIDE his litter box maybe once a day.. it's really weird because I didn't change or do anything differently but suddenly he's changed.. and he's been aggressive with his teddy bear friend and likes to hump it, and gets annoyed when we take the bear away. This morning he bit me while I was trying to add more hay inside his litter box. But he NEVER bites my boyfriend whenever he's around, he just bites me! Is this behavior change because he wants to mate? He's not neutered yet, I figured he was so tiny and still young, I would postpone it. Do you think this will change if I neuter him?


 

Hi I bet it is because he needs to be neutered. I never got Luigi neutered and he acted really weird when I had a ball in his room. I removed the ball and he was ok but he was peeing and pooping everywhere when I had that ball there and he was also aggressive.  If I keep the stuffed bunny in his room that is his size he tries to hump that so I now keep only tiny animals in there .


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I like your new lepliage ! I have been putting off buying one.  I was going to get one the other day but ended seeing those kate spade LE totes.  I want one is pistachio .  I like the fact that it should be easy to clean .
> 
> This website often has sales on longchamp. I am kicking myself for not buying one at christmas when they had a huge sale.
> 
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LONGCHAMP-LAND



Wow, the prices seem to be pretty reasonable. They are really popular in Paris, so I hear.


----------



## bellapsyd

jennot said:


> Lately my bun has been more aggressive, he's bit me quite a few times in the past few days... and his litter habits changed.. he was VERY good with his litter box before, and in the past week, suddenly something just snapped inside of him and he poops and pees EVERYWHERE (around his litter box) but not INSIDE his litter box.. I think he goes INSIDE his litter box maybe once a day.. it's really weird because I didn't change or do anything differently but suddenly he's changed.. and he's been aggressive with his teddy bear friend and likes to hump it, and gets annoyed when we take the bear away. This morning he bit me while I was trying to add more hay inside his litter box. But he NEVER bites my boyfriend whenever he's around, he just bites me! Is this behavior change because he wants to mate? He's not neutered yet, I figured he was so tiny and still young, I would postpone it. Do you think this will change if I neuter him?




testicles sound like the culprit and neutering will be the answer!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> There's already stuff on there for grip, but I will try adding some carpet too!
> 
> I just placed him halfway up the ramp & he ran to the top.. then I placed him halfway up the ramp facing down and he kind of shuffled to the bottom LOL hopefully he will get used to it!



You put that hutch together!!! You are good! Carpet or some other non slip pedding would help. 

Rabbits also can not judge depth as well as us (due to the rod and cone ratio). He just need time to explore!!!


----------



## em821

jennot said:


> Lately my bun has been more aggressive, he's bit me quite a few times in the past few days... and his litter habits changed.. he was VERY good with his litter box before, and in the past week, suddenly something just snapped inside of him and he poops and pees EVERYWHERE (around his litter box) but not INSIDE his litter box.. I think he goes INSIDE his litter box maybe once a day.. it's really weird because I didn't change or do anything differently but suddenly he's changed.. and he's been aggressive with his teddy bear friend and likes to hump it, and gets annoyed when we take the bear away. This morning he bit me while I was trying to add more hay inside his litter box. But he NEVER bites my boyfriend whenever he's around, he just bites me! Is this behavior change because he wants to mate? He's not neutered yet, I figured he was so tiny and still young, I would postpone it. Do you think this will change if I neuter him?



Based on the behavior change, I think your little boy is growing up! How old is he? Does he bit you hard or nipping? Nipping would possible be just his way to say he loves you -in rabbit language - if you are his priminary care taker! You should consider neutering him if he's ready to be!


----------



## caruava

shopETOH said:


> It's so adorable it makes you want to just laugh yourself silly.  i love her so much....
> 
> I have one question though re: litter training.  I got her a three floor bunny condo (cage) that is awesome and huge for when we can't be home.  This lady I know who had bunnies suggested I limit her to only one floor for now until she gets litter trained?  Should I do this?  i have for now, but then was sad she doesn't have full run of all three floors at night and when we can't be home with her.  What should I do there?  she is doing pretty well, not one pee outside the box!!  Which is AWESOME!!  But for poos, she just poos wherever it lands.  She does most, about 70% in the box itself, but the rest is scattered everywhere.  How do I get her to get most of that in the box??  And should I give her the whole space to run in or limit it like I'm doing now?  each floor is about 24 in by 40 in by 24 in high.  Then there are ramps connecting each floor for her to run up.  If I do give the whole space, should I put another litter box on a higher level til she gets the hang of it??



Awww that sounds so cute the way she sits!

As for the condo, from my own experience I didn't build Shadow his condo till I had him for 6 months and after then I limited his use of it. About 2 months later I gave him full access and he's been very good.

As for poop we had another bunny for a bit and how we trained her was everytime we caught her leaving a poop, we'd pick her and the poop up immediately and put her in her tray.

If we found poops around we would put them all in the tray. And if she was running around every few minutes we'd put her in the tray. She learnt very quick!

Good luck and would love to see photos of the condo!



girlvintage said:


> i found more bunny stuff in the japanese store
> 
> the little carrot bowl is supposed to be for sauces, but i use it to scoop binky's pellets.. i even found a carrot ballpan, maybe i'll get it next time..?? hehe!



The bowl is really cute but with such a small base I could see Binky knocking it over in 2 seconds!



omgblonde said:


> I just bought Honey a brand new cage.. oh my god, it arrived pre-packaged in about 10 million pieces.. diy and me do NOT mix. Going to try put it together on the weekend.. I'll post a pic if I ever manage to do it! hahah
> 
> Bella - Thanks! Donating right now
> 
> shopETOH - Awwww she sounds absolutely adorable & like she's settling in so well!
> 
> GV - LOVEEEEE all the little bunny things!
> 
> Jelly - can't wait to see the new bag!



Hehe... DIY is fun Sarah! Give it a chance!  I'm working my way through the posts now, hope to find some photos of Honey's new crib.



jellybebe said:


> OK here's a quick pic of my new baby: the black Chanel vintage jumbo XL! This bag is one of the most fantastic pieces Chanel has ever made IMO. It's perfection!



Beautiful! And it is in amazing condition... They hold their value well too.



em821 said:


> I just talked to Sabrina on the phone and ordered it!!! (I felt horrible to call her so late). Awww - My first Chanel!!!
> IF and Bella - Thank you!
> IF - Thank you for the "send as a gift" tip! I had it send to my DH's name!



YAY!!!! What a first Chanel to have yeah? Congrats, you and *jelly *can be bag twins now. And we know what new bag means... new wardrobe to match new bag. Can't wait for pictures...



girlvintage said:


> loving the new chanels girls!! ..just bought a les pliages, took forever to decide on the color bec they're all so yummy! might go back for the light blue one next week.. its no chanel though!








I love this style of Longchamp. Gorgeous colour... And very practical too! 

Gee I want a new bag as well! I'm looking at a bolide (spelling?) or picotin at the moment. Probably a picotin, just like it's casual style. But I have no idea on pricing, should probably look that up.

Anyone here have a picotin or bolide?


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Arghhh so we've put Honey's new cage together, it's like a huge proper wooden one.. you know like the outside hutches (but it's inside) it took about four hours to do!
> 
> Honey can NOT figure out how to use the ramp! I've tried encouraging him from both ends with treats but he won't climb up or go down! He started going down it earlier but got scared and tried to jump back up but missed and ended up falling down the ramp.. so I'm worried he's even MORE scared to try it out now.. but atleast it made him realise the ramp connects both levels? LOL
> 
> Any ideas on how to encourage ramp use? He was binkying around the bottom level earlier so I think he likes it so far!
> 
> I'll take a proper picture later but this is the hutch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look it here but it's MASSIVE.. I can even fit inside it! hahah



Looks great! 

Okay this is going to sound cruel but it's how the bf trained Shadow and it worked. You need to force Honey up and down the ramp a couple of times.

Have him at the top and just push him down. Keep an eye on him and don't let him jump off to the side. Do it 2-3 times in a row and he'll realise that he's done it a few times and the fear will go.

Push him up as well. I would suggest you push him up before you push him down.


----------



## caruava

jennot said:


> Lately my bun has been more aggressive, he's bit me quite a few times in the past few days... and his litter habits changed.. he was VERY good with his litter box before, and in the past week, suddenly something just snapped inside of him and he poops and pees EVERYWHERE (around his litter box) but not INSIDE his litter box.. I think he goes INSIDE his litter box maybe once a day.. it's really weird because I didn't change or do anything differently but suddenly he's changed.. and he's been aggressive with his teddy bear friend and likes to hump it, and gets annoyed when we take the bear away. This morning he bit me while I was trying to add more hay inside his litter box. But he NEVER bites my boyfriend whenever he's around, he just bites me! Is this behavior change because he wants to mate? He's not neutered yet, I figured he was so tiny and still young, I would postpone it. Do you think this will change if I neuter him?



I promise that once he is neutered this will all change within a few months. Good luck!


----------



## bellapsyd

kav- the bags you want are Hermes, right?  lucky you!


----------



## caruava

^Yup. But as I said I have no idea what prices are so I'm not even sure if I can get one yet. I'm not 100% but I think the bolide is USD 6000 and the picotin is less than half that.

So the bolide is out, which is fine cos the picotin is the one I'm more attracted to. As for colour and size that's a totally new problem... I was thinking etoupe (spelling?), it's like a light beige.


----------



## omgblonde

ItalianFashion said:


> Thats a really nice hutch! Poor honey hopefully with carpet he will get the hang of it.  I remember trying to teach my guinea pig to go up and down my apt stairs before.   Did you set it up in the garage?  It looks like it would take up half a room lol.


Yeah it's so big we had to set it up in a back room! hope my dad never goes in there because Honey's got hay everywhere right now hahaha.

Awww the visual of a guinea pig climbing stairs is so cute!



bellapsyd said:


> testicles sound like the culprit and neutering will be the answer!


oh my.. hahahahaha 



em821 said:


> You put that hutch together!!! You are good! Carpet or some other non slip pedding would help.
> 
> Rabbits also can not judge depth as well as us (due to the rod and cone ratio). He just need time to explore!!!


Hahaha not exactly! I took the directors role and held the intructions while OTHER people put it together  I tried to do one nail and it bent so I gave up LOL



kavnadoo said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Okay this is going to sound cruel but it's how the bf trained Shadow and it worked. You need to force Honey up and down the ramp a couple of times.
> 
> Have him at the top and just push him down. Keep an eye on him and don't let him jump off to the side. Do it 2-3 times in a row and he'll realise that he's done it a few times and the fear will go.
> 
> Push him up as well. I would suggest you push him up before you push him down.


That does sound like a logical idea actually! I've push him up once to make sure he fitted through the hole (LOL!) but he was not impressed with me! The ramp has 'sides' too so it's kind of like a topless tunnel so hopefully he will feel safe on there!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> ^Yup. But as I said I have no idea what prices are so I'm not even sure if I can get one yet. I'm not 100% but I think the bolide is USD 6000 and the picotin is less than half that.
> 
> So the bolide is out, which is fine cos the picotin is the one I'm more attracted to. As for colour and size that's a totally new problem... I was thinking etoupe (spelling?), it's like a light beige.



Ooh do you have pics? I recognize the names but can't quite place them. My fave Hermes bags are the Kelly and the Lindy.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha not exactly! I took the directors role and held the intructions while OTHER people put it together  I tried to do one nail and it bent so I gave up LOL
> 
> 
> That does sound like a logical idea actually! I've push him up once to make sure he fitted through the hole (LOL!) but he was not impressed with me! The ramp has 'sides' too so it's kind of like a topless tunnel so hopefully he will feel safe on there!



LOL I'm laughing at the first bit! Being a supervisor is always good too.  He'll get used to it qick. I never thought a bunny could give you dirty looks until we pushed Shadow down a few times.

5 minutes later he was bolting up and down. I should actually take a video one day of him from up top bolting down to the bottom.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I want a croc mini kelly!


----------



## caruava

(All photos from the Hermes reference library.)

Ah so this is a Lindy.







The Picotin is much simpler than the Lindy. Lindy does allow you to carry it on the shoulder though. The Kelly is something I definitely want one day though.









Imagine the scarves I could get to match! But the picotin is very me though. I love hand carried bags, I hardly carry bags on my shoulder. So this is perfect for me!


----------



## caruava

How mini is mini *bella?* I'm not too familiar with Hermes. Well I know my mum has been wanting a Chanel GST. And she might want a new bag cos last time she was here she asked me if I had anything to swap with her 30cm croc birkin!!! So till I see her next...


----------



## bellapsyd

mini kelly is here (pic saved from somewhere!)

from fashionfile:

Measurements:
8.5"L x 5"H x 2.75"W handle has .75" drop.


----------



## caruava

Oh yes I have seen that before... They are amazing and red is just the perfect colour.


----------



## girlvintage

i love the picotin kav! that would be my pick too, and the toupe color is nice and versatile.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> The bowl is really cute but with such a small base I could see Binky knocking it over in 2 seconds!



oh its definitely is too small! i only use it as a scooper for his pellets, as for his feeding bowl - i use the gorgeous playboy feeding bowl my buddy gave me of course!


----------



## caruava

^hehe... and I use the blanky my buddy gave me keep warm when I'm snuggling with Shadow in front of the TV!


----------



## jellybebe

Awwww everyone is so cute! 

I really like the Kelly that SJP was carrying on an episode of SATC when she was baby-sitting Brady and seeing the Russian. Don't know if I could ever really pull this bag off IRL though. I love how handbags look on other people but they are really impractical for me. 

The Picotin is really cute and simple Kav. You're so lucky your mom shares your love of designer handbags. My mom doesn't get it at all. She was happy when we got her Tokidoki by Le Sportsac bags for Christmas and her friends talked her into buying a few Coach items but she doesn't really care. For most of my childhood she carried variations of the same black bottomless-pit mommy bag! Yet she had this whole mini-trunk full of clutches and minaudieres (that she never used) and I think that's where my obsession started. I can see why I like Chanel so much now - the flaps remind me of the classic handbags I would use to play dress-up.


----------



## jellybebe

Ok here's a modelling pic of the vintage XL. Not the best pic but you can hopefully get an idea about the size. Please excuse the scratch on the mirror - it's not a scratch on the bag!


----------



## em821

Jelly - it's huge!!! Looks good!  Is the chain long enough for wearing it messanger style too?

Thanks Kav! I'm excited for my first Chanel too!

The mini Kelly actually sounds like a good size to me, not going to be too heavy for handheld! Picotin look nice! I like how hand carring bag looks, but I like the convience of shoulder bag- so my handheld bags are getting neglected!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> I like your new lepliage ! I have been putting off buying one.  I was going to get one the other day but ended seeing those kate spade LE totes.  I want one is pistachio .  I like the fact that it should be easy to clean .
> 
> This website often has sales on longchamp. I am kicking myself for not buying one at christmas when they had a huge sale.
> 
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LONGCHAMP-LAND





em821 said:


> GV - pretty bag! I love the color, I really want a red bag, my favor color!





kavnadoo said:


> I love this style of Longchamp. Gorgeous colour... And very practical too!




Thanks* IF*, *em *and *kav*! i love the color too!

*jelly* -- GORGEOUS XL!!

the bf and i just planned a trip to HK in a few weeks - so i'm banning myself from anymore shopping til then!!


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> LOL I'm laughing at the first bit! Being a supervisor is always good too.  He'll get used to it qick. I never thought a bunny could give you dirty looks until we pushed Shadow down a few times.
> 
> 5 minutes later he was bolting up and down. I should actually take a video one day of him from up top bolting down to the bottom.



Hahaha you definitley should! I took your advice and pushed him up and down a few times.. he was not amused! By the third time he was just like 'OKAY WOMAN! I AM GOING!!' and ran up himself.. but he still wouldn't go down without a push lmao.

Then I was just in there taking photos and he was like 'LOOK!! GET THIS ON FILM!' & ran up, posed for a picture turned around and whizzed right down LOL it's so funny to watch, as if he's on a slide or something 

Love the Hermes bags, they are so pretty! I'm lusting after a Marc Jacobs bag right now. I can't remember the name of it but it's purpley pink 

Bella - LOVE that bag! the colour is so pretty

Jelly - Wow, that bag looks a really good size! It's gorgeous 

ps. I just took pics of Honey chillin' in his new home.. will post them later on!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ LOL- I can imagine Honey with an attitude!!


----------



## omgblonde

Please ignore how messy the room is! It's a storage room full of junk (& now Honey!).. the rest of the house is not like this hahah
















& bonus pic.. Pancakes!


----------



## pond23

^ OMG! Pancakes is adorable *omgblonde*! I told my sister the story of how Pancakes ran after Honey in her ball, and now she wants a hamster too. LOL! That is such a cute image in our minds.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha it was such a funny sight! Pancakes is SO cute, I was kind of scared of her at first but now we've bonded and she crawls alllllll over me! Going to introduce her to Honey without the ball soon!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> loving the new chanels girls!! ..just bought a les pliages, took forever to decide on the color bec they're all so yummy! might go back for the light blue one next week.. its no chanel though!


 
^ I love Longchamp's Les Pliages bags *girlvintage*! I have a large one in the chocolate brown with long handles. I love how practical this bag is. It is great for vacations or for everyday use. This has been one of my best handbag purchases in terms of cost per use. I love how easy they fold up and snap shut when you are not using them. I bought mine from Bloomingdale's, but Magnum's has a great selection of them online. These bags are really hot in Paris. A big congrats!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Jelly - it's huge!!! Looks good!  Is the chain long enough for wearing it messanger style too?
> 
> Thanks Kav! I'm excited for my first Chanel too!
> 
> The mini Kelly actually sounds like a good size to me, not going to be too heavy for handheld! Picotin look nice! I like how hand carring bag looks, but I like the convience of shoulder bag- so my handheld bags are getting neglected!



I think that theoretically the chain is long enough to be worn messenger-style, but the size of the bag is big enough that it feels kind of awkward.

Love the pics of Honey in his new condo! He looks happy! 

GV your trip sounds like so much fun!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


>



aw that's so cute! ..but where is his litter box? he might forget his litter training if you dont put it inside.. 

..i suggest instead if lining the entire cage with hay, it'll be less confusing for him (and less cleanup for you) if you line it the entire flooring with carpeting -- or natural woven matting if the place is too warm.. then place the litter box in one corner, this way it wont confuse the little guy.. but right now he looks perfectly happy!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> ^ I love Longchamp's Les Pliages bags *girlvintage*! I have a large one in the chocolate brown with long handles. I love how practical this bag is. It is great for vacations or for everyday use. This has been one of my best handbag purchases in terms of cost per use. I love how easy they fold up and snap shut when you are not using them. I bought mine from Bloomingdale's, but Magnum's has a great selection of them online. These bags are really hot in Paris. A big congrats!



thanks pond! i'm resisting very hard to get another color but with long handles this time! i love all the shades!


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> (All photos from the Hermes reference library.)
> 
> Ah so this is a Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Picotin is much simpler than the Lindy. Lindy does allow you to carry it on the shoulder though. The Kelly is something I definitely want one day though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the scarves I could get to match! But the picotin is very me though. I love hand carried bags, I hardly carry bags on my shoulder. So this is perfect for me!


 


I love the solid leather bags like this that you can dress up with charms and scarves.  I do not see how you are able to tolerate the hand held though.  I never carry mine because it always seems I need my hands free to do anything .


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Ok here's a modelling pic of the vintage XL. Not the best pic but you can hopefully get an idea about the size. Please excuse the scratch on the mirror - it's not a scratch on the bag!


 

I love that Jelly and it looks even bigger than I thought it was or you are really tiny


----------



## ItalianFashion

OMG- The cage is beautiful. I like the bunnies on it.  I am guessing you added the crown lol.    Honey looks like he is posing for you in the first pic.  What is in the second bin up top?  It looks different than the hay.  It might be less work for you if you do line in carpet or something similar and put in a litterbox.   I can imagine cleaning that hay would be a lot of work.


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> aw that's so cute! ..but where is his litter box? he might forget his litter training if you dont put it inside..
> 
> ..i suggest instead if lining the entire cage with hay, it'll be less confusing for him (and less cleanup for you) if you line it the entire flooring with carpeting -- or natural woven matting if the place is too warm.. then place the litter box in one corner, this way it wont confuse the little guy.. but right now he looks perfectly happy!


His old cage was a similar style where the base was covered with hay with a compartment with litter in, but his old cage had like a proper 'base' (like the doors didn't go all the way to the floor) so all the hay would stay inside there with no mess.. with this one it just keeps falling out/he keeps kicking it out as he jumps in and out LOL so I think I'm going to have to add carpet or something because it's sooo messy



ItalianFashion said:


> OMG- The cage is beautiful. I like the bunnies on it. I am guessing you added the crown lol. Honey looks like he is posing for you in the first pic. What is in the second bin up top? It looks different than the hay. It might be less work for you if you do line in carpet or something similar and put in a litterbox. I can imagine cleaning that hay would be a lot of work.


Haha I thought the crown was a nice feminine touch for him  Up top it's wooden litter pellets. It's actually not too bad to clean, we just empty it completely and wipe/wash down with disinfectant once a week/fortnight (litter compartment every other day).. but this cage is proving to be a LOT messier than his last so I def think we need to line with carpet or something!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Awwww everyone is so cute!
> 
> I really like the Kelly that SJP was carrying on an episode of SATC when she was baby-sitting Brady and seeing the Russian. Don't know if I could ever really pull this bag off IRL though. I love how handbags look on other people but they are really impractical for me.
> 
> The Picotin is really cute and simple Kav. You're so lucky your mom shares your love of designer handbags. My mom doesn't get it at all. She was happy when we got her Tokidoki by Le Sportsac bags for Christmas and her friends talked her into buying a few Coach items but she doesn't really care. For most of my childhood she carried variations of the same black bottomless-pit mommy bag! Yet she had this whole mini-trunk full of clutches and minaudieres (that she never used) and I think that's where my obsession started. I can see why I like Chanel so much now - the flaps remind me of the classic handbags I would use to play dress-up.



Well mum didn't develop the bag love affair till I did. We sort of 'discovered' it together. Mum's always wanted a Chanel tote, I'll probably end up giving mine to her when I see her next anyway.

Chanel flaps are so classic. I really really really want something in the new beige... I love beige. And I would kill for a red caviar Chanel as well!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> Ok here's a modelling pic of the vintage XL. Not the best pic but you can hopefully get an idea about the size. Please excuse the scratch on the mirror - it's not a scratch on the bag!








That is beautiful *jelly*! It is in such good condition. It doesn't even look like it has any wear on it. It looks really really good on you.



em821 said:


> Jelly - it's huge!!! Looks good!  Is the chain long enough for wearing it messanger style too?
> 
> Thanks Kav! I'm excited for my first Chanel too!
> 
> The mini Kelly actually sounds like a good size to me, not going to be too heavy for handheld! Picotin look nice! I like how hand carring bag looks, but I like the convience of shoulder bag- so my handheld bags are getting neglected!



Hehe... we've all gone Chanel crazy here!


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> Thanks* IF*, *em *and *kav*! i love the color too!
> 
> *jelly* -- GORGEOUS XL!!
> 
> the bf and i just planned a trip to HK in a few weeks - so i'm banning myself from anymore shopping til then!!



Ooooo how exciting! Definitely stop spending right now and save it for the trip! Congrats... I could so do with a holiday. How long will you be there for?



omgblonde said:


> Hahaha you definitley should! I took your advice and pushed him up and down a few times.. he was not amused! By the third time he was just like 'OKAY WOMAN! I AM GOING!!' and ran up himself.. but he still wouldn't go down without a push lmao.
> 
> Then I was just in there taking photos and he was like 'LOOK!! GET THIS ON FILM!' & ran up, posed for a picture turned around and whizzed right down LOL it's so funny to watch, as if he's on a slide or something
> 
> Love the Hermes bags, they are so pretty! I'm lusting after a Marc Jacobs bag right now. I can't remember the name of it but it's purpley pink
> 
> Bella - LOVE that bag! the colour is so pretty
> 
> Jelly - Wow, that bag looks a really good size! It's gorgeous
> 
> ps. I just took pics of Honey chillin' in his new home.. will post them later on!



Lol I can imagine how pissed Honey must have been. Shadow was the same too.

Purpley pink sound beautiful... Which style are you looking at?






Shadow does that look too! It looks awesome Sarah... He must be so happy in it. So many toys!

Does Honey get free roam of the house and is locked up at night/when no one's home?

I've started to not lock Shadow up at night any more. So far so good. No bunny jumping on me at 3-4am or licking my face till I wake up.






Awww pancakes is so cute. i can't wait for more pics of her (?) and Honey. Sorry I might have missed it but is Pancakes male or female?

(On a side note can't stop thinking of Honeycomb ice-cream when I see pancakes, so cute!)


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> I love the solid leather bags like this that you can dress up with charms and scarves.  I do not see how you are able to tolerate the hand held though.  I never carry mine because it always seems I need my hands free to do anything .



I put it on my arm, but I guess it's habit. I don't have many shoulder bags, I've actually very close to selling all my Gucci shoulder bags cos of that.

We're opposites, I can't tolerate the shoulder carry, it gets in the way and is annoying for me... 



ItalianFashion said:


> OMG- The cage is beautiful. I like the bunnies on it. I am guessing you added the crown lol. Honey looks like he is posing for you in the first pic. What is in the second bin up top? It looks different than the hay. It might be less work for you if you do line in carpet or something similar and put in a litterbox. I can imagine cleaning that hay would be a lot of work.



Nice pick there, I totally missed the bunnies on the door. Had to go back a page to have another look.


----------



## jellybebe

S - I love the artwork you have on Honey's new hutch, you must have done that yourself! So cool! I keep forgetting that you are an artist/designer. We must see some more of your work sometime! 

Kav - thanks! I was lucky to find one in such good shape. It's probably about 14 years old. I like the way that Victoria Beckham ties the strap up inside it so it looks like a handheld bag - have you seen pics? Which Chanel are you thinking of giving to your mom? You must shoulder carry your Chanels!  Have you had the chance to carry your new coral E/W?

IF- Thanks sweets! I'm not that small - I guess the bag must be big!  What's new with you? When is hubby coming home? 

As for me I'm pretty much locking myself in the library every day until exams are done. I think this is the most material I've ever had to study for an exam. Thank goodness it's at least interesting.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Ooooo how exciting! Definitely stop spending right now and save it for the trip! Congrats... I could so do with a holiday. How long will you be there for?



not long - just 4 days, bec there's really not much you can do there but shop and eat! but i'm sooo excited bec i haven't been on a real trip since we went to that b&b on our anniv! 

oh BUT.. my mom and bro are tagging along so it's NOT going to be a "second honeymoon" 

i have a friend of a friend who's selling her LV bags.. but i have no idea what red flags to look for.. where does one find the date code? or can i post the bags at the LV forum even without it and still get them authenticated?


----------



## jellybebe

^The placement of the date code depends on the bag. Some of them are really really hard to find. What is she selling? I might be able to tell you a few of the places to look. I think the authenticators might still want to see the codes just to be totally sure they're authentic.


----------



## girlvintage

thanks so much jelly! here're the photos she sent me, 3 bags total...  i've never gotten into LV before so i dont even know what they're called.. but this blue one is my fave so far.. can you name them as well and tell me if their good?


----------



## girlvintage

bag 2 ..


----------



## girlvintage

and bag 3..


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> thanks so much jelly! here're the photos she sent me, 3 bags total...  i've never gotten into LV before so i dont even know what they're called.. but this blue one is my fave so far.. can you name them as well and tell me if their good?



To be honest, I'm not even sure if the Cruise line came out in this colour. I heard rumours that it was going to come out in blue, but as far as I know, it only came out in orange and pink. This bag is called the Scuba.

In the second one, I'm not 100% sure (must verify with pics) but I don't think the camo speedy came with fabric straps around the bag. I *think* they're leather. And the graffiti speedy just looks out of proportion to me. The bag looks too wide in relation to the handles. You might want to post these in the "Authenticate this" LV section just to be sure. With the speedy bag, usually the authenticity code is under the pocket.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> not long - just 4 days, bec there's really not much you can do there but shop and eat! but i'm sooo excited bec i haven't been on a real trip since we went to that b&b on our anniv!
> 
> oh BUT.. my mom and bro are tagging along so it's NOT going to be a "second honeymoon"
> 
> i have a friend of a friend who's selling her LV bags.. but i have no idea what red flags to look for.. where does one find the date code? or can i post the bags at the LV forum even without it and still get them authenticated?


 

You are lucky.  The trip will be great I am sure.  Be sure to take pics for us.  I would love to see what it looks like in HK.    

Date codes are usually in an obscure place like under the pocket inside, in the seam etched into the lining.  I have almost ripped apart bags trying to find it.  Fashionfile has a great guide online for spotting fake LVs and explaining datecodes.  I have to refresh myself all the time.  I know that the letter o in louis vuitton is supposed to be rounded and not elongated more like a o instead of an 0   .  I do think some good fakes do have this now . I am sure there are a bunch more things to look for.  I would post in authenticate this thread.


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> Purpley pink sound beautiful... Which style are you looking at?
> 
> Does Honey get free roam of the house and is locked up at night/when no one's home?
> 
> I've started to not lock Shadow up at night any more. So far so good. No bunny jumping on me at 3-4am or licking my face till I wake up.
> 
> Awww pancakes is so cute. i can't wait for more pics of her (?) and Honey. Sorry I might have missed it but is Pancakes male or female?
> 
> (On a side note can't stop thinking of Honeycomb ice-cream when I see pancakes, so cute!)


It's THIS city tote, I think it looks ugly in that picture though, but I saw pictures of Miley Cyrus carrying it and it looked so cute!!

Honey gets free roam when ever I'm at home but I put him to bed in his cage at night. I wish he could have free roam during the entire day but if I'm not around Honey likes to go chill with my dad who's in an electric wheelchair so he might end up getting run over.. he likes to lay in between the wheels for some reason LOL plus my dad's friends/nurses always call and they just open the front door and walk straight in if our cars aren't here so Honey could escape outside 

Aww yay for Shadow! Honey would definitely be waking me up whenever he's bored haha & Pancakes is a girl! but I keep calling her he.. yet Honey is a boy and I keep calling him she.. LOL



jellybebe said:


> S - I love the artwork you have on Honey's new hutch, you must have done that yourself! So cool! I keep forgetting that you are an artist/designer. We must see some more of your work sometime!
> As for me I'm pretty much locking myself in the library every day until exams are done. I think this is the most material I've ever had to study for an exam. Thank goodness it's at least interesting.


Haha I wish I was talented enough to do something like that but nope! At our petstore all the hutches come with bunnies drawn on, it's so cute! I did however add the Swarovski crown LOL. My work is due in end of May so I'll have to remember to take some pictures & post them here once I'm done!

Good luck with your exams! When do they start?

Is THIS a Louis Vuitton? I am in LOVE!! Anyone know the name of it/price?  I'm going to London in a couple of weeks.. I might just have to track this bad boy down and treat myself


----------



## em821

GV - Ask her for more pics and def post them in the authenticate thread! I don't think I ever seen a blue scuba, just pink and orange. The graffiti speedy looks strange to me too. I have no clue about the cemo line. I want to go to HK on my next trip back to Taiwan! Have fun shopping and enjoy all the tasty food


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> It's THIS city tote, I think it looks ugly in that picture though, but I saw pictures of Miley Cyrus carrying it and it looked so cute!!
> 
> Honey gets free roam when ever I'm at home but I put him to bed in his cage at night. I wish he could have free roam during the entire day but if I'm not around Honey likes to go chill with my dad who's in an electric wheelchair so he might end up getting run over.. he likes to lay in between the wheels for some reason LOL plus my dad's friends/nurses always call and they just open the front door and walk straight in if our cars aren't here so Honey could escape outside
> 
> Aww yay for Shadow! Honey would definitely be waking me up whenever he's bored haha & Pancakes is a girl! but I keep calling her he.. yet Honey is a boy and I keep calling him she.. LOL
> 
> 
> Haha I wish I was talented enough to do something like that but nope! At our petstore all the hutches come with bunnies drawn on, it's so cute! I did however add the Swarovski crown LOL. My work is due in end of May so I'll have to remember to take some pictures & post them here once I'm done!
> 
> Good luck with your exams! When do they start?
> 
> Is THIS a Louis Vuitton? I am in LOVE!! Anyone know the name of it/price?  I'm going to London in a couple of weeks.. I might just have to track this bad boy down and treat myself


 
I like the color of that tote - both handheld and shoulder carry! 

Yep! It's the mahina xs in gris - $2990 US without tax! That was the bag I considered to get! But Chanel bumped it off the list for now


----------



## omgblonde

Oh expensive!  I was hoping closer to the $1500 mark! It's sooooo pretty though!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> It's THIS city tote, I think it looks ugly in that picture though, but I saw pictures of Miley Cyrus carrying it and it looked so cute!!
> 
> Honey gets free roam when ever I'm at home but I put him to bed in his cage at night. I wish he could have free roam during the entire day but if I'm not around Honey likes to go chill with my dad who's in an electric wheelchair so he might end up getting run over.. he likes to lay in between the wheels for some reason LOL plus my dad's friends/nurses always call and they just open the front door and walk straight in if our cars aren't here so Honey could escape outside
> 
> Aww yay for Shadow! Honey would definitely be waking me up whenever he's bored haha & Pancakes is a girl! but I keep calling her he.. yet Honey is a boy and I keep calling him she.. LOL
> 
> Haha I wish I was talented enough to do something like that but nope! At our petstore all the hutches come with bunnies drawn on, it's so cute! I did however add the Swarovski crown LOL. My work is due in end of May so I'll have to remember to take some pictures & post them here once I'm done!
> 
> Good luck with your exams! When do they start?
> 
> Is THIS a Louis Vuitton? I am in LOVE!! Anyone know the name of it/price?  I'm going to London in a couple of weeks.. I might just have to track this bad boy down and treat myself



Yes, it's an LV! It's a Mahina XS. Very cute bag w/ a convertible strap so you can wear it on the shoulder or cross-body. For some reason the L and XL are more popular. I was considering the bronze one at one point but it sort of resembles my denim neo cabby. Unfortunately yes, leather LV is very pricey.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure if the Cruise line came out in this colour. I heard rumours that it was going to come out in blue, but as far as I know, it only came out in orange and pink. This bag is called the Scuba.
> 
> In the second one, I'm not 100% sure (must verify with pics) but I don't think the camo speedy came with fabric straps around the bag. I *think* they're leather. And the graffiti speedy just looks out of proportion to me. The bag looks too wide in relation to the handles. You might want to post these in the "Authenticate this" LV section just to be sure. With the speedy bag, usually the authenticity code is under the pocket.



thanks for all the advice *jelly, IF *and *em*! i think i'll just stay away from these bags.. one of the major reasons why i havent gotten into LV is because there are SOOO many fakes around here, that even if you do carry a real LV bag - people may still think its fake! i personally think 90% of LVs i see walking around here are probabaly fake.. its supposed to be a luxury bag, yet there are so many who happen to afford them in an economically struggling country?? laughable.. 

i guess thats also why i started my collection with just vintage bags, back then it was more obvious if it was faked, nowadays the fake ones look brilliant to say the least!


----------



## girlvintage

*omg *- wow that mahina is so dam sexy!! - well madonna also adds to the charm - lol!


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah I'm usually not into LV's for the same reason. In my uni SO many people are toting around fakes it's unreal :/ 

Even with my Dior agenda when people see it they are automatically like 'oh cool, is that fake? where did you get it?' '..from Dior.' it's annoying!

I am sooooooo in love with that bag though, I keep opening up the picture to stare at it haha. I like the L and XL too.. so pretty! The mahina wallet is also adorable!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> I am sooooooo in love with that bag though, I keep opening up the picture to stare at it haha. I like the L and XL too.. so pretty! The mahina wallet is also adorable!



I think this bag is worth the price! The leather is also so soft! I use my mahina L (black) a lot, because it's so comfy on the shoulder and can fit a lot!


----------



## jellybebe

^I agree! I think the Mahina is one of LV's masterpieces. I'm not a fan of their canvas stuff really (too faked) but their leather, esp Mahina with all the perforations, can be gorgeous.


----------



## caruava

That's a gorgeous MJ tote *omg*! I had a bag in a similar colour, a little more purple and just sold it recently as it just wasn't my colour. I much prefer the one you posted as it is more pink. And it would look beautiful handcarried! Are you going to be getting it?

What's a mahina? Did a search, is this it?
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...2-3aCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image

It's beautiful in that colour.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes that's one of them. There are 2 different types. The other one can be worn as a cross-body bag. 

My exams start on the 7th (practical exam) and end on the 14th. AHHH!


----------



## girlvintage

i never was an LV fan, i always found the brown on brown monogram and checkered patterns looked old to me, plus its faked alot.. but the mahina is one bag i would definitely love to have!

*jelly *- good luck on your exams!!


----------



## omgblonde

Kav - Yes I think I'm going to get the MJ when I go to London.. that is unless another bag catches my eye first! I'm sooooo excited to be going somewhere where I can see all these bags in person!!

Jelly - Good luck!!! Do you finish for summer then?


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes! Will be nice to have 3 whole months off, although I'm gonna work in a lab. But at least I'll be home! 

You should check out Miu Miu when you're in London. Apparently they have a lot of pink bags this season! I would love a hot pink Bow!


----------



## shopETOH

wow I love those Hermes bags- esp the Lindy posted.  Very very nice.  Maybe I should skip Chanel and head straight to Heres  LOL


----------



## jellybebe

^I would love a yellow Lindy! I saw one on Naomi Campbell and it was so pretty. They cost upwards of $4K though.


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Kav - Yes I think I'm going to get the MJ when I go to London.. that is unless another bag catches my eye first! I'm sooooo excited to be going somewhere where I can see all these bags in person!!
> 
> Jelly - Good luck!!! Do you finish for summer then?



wow i would looove to go to london! my best friend lives in Edinburgh and i miss her terribly, S - she was the one that sent the package to you! i think that MJ bag is super cute!


----------



## shopETOH

jellybebe said:


> ^I would love a yellow Lindy! I saw one on Naomi Campbell and it was so pretty. They cost upwards of $4K though.



Oh yellow would be fab!!  i love yellow!!  I wondered how much they were, I haven't done much Hermes research yet....  do they have the extreme wait list as a Birkin?


----------



## shopETOH

oh and this "Honey bunny" I have is darn adorable.  I think she really, really loves DH.  They're like bonding on a whole separate level or something.  She took a nap with him!!  So cute!!  she follows me around.  She also  LOVES it when people clap for her and talk baby talk.  no idea why but it's working!!!


----------



## pond23

^ Honey bunny sounds so adorable shopETOH! That's so sweet that she has bonded with your DH. It must have been such a cute sight to have seen her napping with him.


----------



## jellybebe

shopETOH said:


> oh and this "Honey bunny" I have is darn adorable.  I think she really, really loves DH.  They're like bonding on a whole separate level or something.  She took a nap with him!!  So cute!!  she follows me around.  She also  LOVES it when people clap for her and talk baby talk.  no idea why but it's working!!!



Adorable!


----------



## bellapsyd

I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY!  I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile.  But- I don't know what to wear!  He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Kav - Yes I think I'm going to get the MJ when I go to London.. that is unless another bag catches my eye first! I'm sooooo excited to be going somewhere where I can see all these bags in person!!
> 
> Jelly - Good luck!!! Do you finish for summer then?


 

I like the MJ of course the color is my favorite.  I am sure there will be so many bags to choose from in London I would not be able  to visit without going broke.


----------



## ItalianFashion

shopETOH said:


> oh and this "Honey bunny" I have is darn adorable. I think she really, really loves DH. They're like bonding on a whole separate level or something. She took a nap with him!! So cute!! she follows me around. She also LOVES it when people clap for her and talk baby talk. no idea why but it's working!!!


 

lol they can really get attached to us.  I think they like us talking to them and paying attention to them.  Luigi shows off by binkying and racing around honking when he gets attention.  He does not seem happy if he is out and we are in another room.   He likes to be near people.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY! I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile. But- I don't know what to wear! He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....


 

Congrats! I am glad that you are going out.   Do you have a cute summer dress not too formal but not too casual and maybe some louboutins?


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY!  I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile.  But- I don't know what to wear!  He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....



how exciting!!! wear that outfit that always makes you feel like YOU everytime you wear it! know what i mean?


----------



## girlvintage

shopETOH said:


> oh and this "Honey bunny" I have is darn adorable.  I think she really, really loves DH.  They're like bonding on a whole separate level or something.  She took a nap with him!!  So cute!!  she follows me around.  She also  LOVES it when people clap for her and talk baby talk.  no idea why but it's working!!!



they adore attention!! binky never likes being left alone in my room and would hang in the living room when the whole family is watching tv, soon as i go back in to my room he's right there behind me. i gues you can think of it as having a very quiet puppy!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY! I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile. But- I don't know what to wear! He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....


 
^ I'm so excited for you! I hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY!  I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile.  But- I don't know what to wear!  He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....



Very exciting!!! I agree w/ IF - a cute dress w/ heels. So cool that Chicago is the original location of the actual speakeasy.


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> ^Yes! Will be nice to have 3 whole months off, although I'm gonna work in a lab. But at least I'll be home!
> 
> You should check out Miu Miu when you're in London. Apparently they have a lot of pink bags this season! I would love a hot pink Bow!


Haha I will add that to my list of places to check out! I'm going to come back so broke! LOL



girlvintage said:


> wow i would looove to go to london! my best friend lives in Edinburgh and i miss her terribly, S - she was the one that sent the package to you! i think that MJ bag is super cute!


Awww you should persuade the bf to bring you over some time!  London is amazingggg! I could spend a month shopping on Oxford Street and never get bored!



bellapsyd said:


> I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY! I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile. But- I don't know what to wear! He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....


Ooooh how exciting!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## em821

shopETOH said:


> oh and this "Honey bunny" I have is darn adorable. I think she really, really loves DH. They're like bonding on a whole separate level or something. She took a nap with him!! So cute!! she follows me around. She also LOVES it when people clap for her and talk baby talk. no idea why but it's working!!!


 
So sweet!



bellapsyd said:


> I HAVE A DATE FRIDAY! I'm so excited....I've had a minor crush on this guy for awhile. But- I don't know what to wear! He said we're going to a super swanky speakeasy type bar.....


 
Yay! You'll be gorgeous whatever you wear! Have lots of fun girl!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks lovelies!  I'll take pictures of whatever outfit I decide to wear!  

I'm hoping I'll h ave new bunny pictures to post soon!


----------



## ItalianFashion

yay disco bunnies!


----------



## jellybebe

^Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## shinymagpie

It's official. Pudding is a he. We found evidence that the Bunny Lovers Chat sausage fest continues.
That was a surprise.

We still love _him _though!

What's the go with timing on the big trip to the vet?

cheers


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahahaha!!

*bella *- maybe you should change the title of the chat to *Bunny Sausage Lovers Chat?*


----------



## jellybebe

^^Ah it's so hard to sex them when they're babies! It's probably ok to get them fixed as soon as their testicles descend, usually around 3-4 months. 

My cell phone is on its last legs. I need a new one badly! What should I get?


----------



## em821

Shinymagpie - Pudding is a cute name for a boy bunny too! Neutering can be done fairly early, as soon as the testicles descend. A few weeks is all it takes! 

Jelly - I love my iphone! is it available in your area?

I got the pink fade chanel yesterday! It's so pretty!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Shinymagpie - Pudding is a cute name for a boy bunny too! Neutering can be done fairly early, as soon as the testicles descend. A few weeks is all it takes!
> 
> Jelly - I love my iphone! is it available in your area?
> 
> I got the pink fade chanel yesterday! It's so pretty!


 

We need modeling pics! 

I also agree the iphone is best if you have that in your area.


----------



## omgblonde

shinymagpie said:


> It's official. Pudding is a he. We found evidence that the Bunny Lovers Chat sausage fest continues.
> That was a surprise.
> 
> We still love _him _though!
> 
> What's the go with timing on the big trip to the vet?
> 
> cheers


Hahaha Honey started off life as a girl too!

Jelly - You should get a Blackberry I'm obsessed with mine!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Shinymagpie - Pudding is a cute name for a boy bunny too! Neutering can be done fairly early, as soon as the testicles descend. A few weeks is all it takes!
> 
> Jelly - I love my iphone! is it available in your area?
> 
> I got the pink fade chanel yesterday! It's so pretty!



My bf has an iphone and he's obsessed with it. I'm just not sure if I'm ready for one. 

Post pics of the degrade Chanel if you can! Can't wait to see it on you! Congrats on your first Chanel!


----------



## em821

I snaped those pics before work this morning - but just found out after my last post that I have left my camera at home! I went back during lunch and got it, so here are the pics! Please ignore my clothes and the dirty mirror :shame:


----------



## jellybebe

^Gorgeous, congrats! I love how each of these bags looks a little different, it makes them feel more one-of-a-kind! Are you addicted to Chanel yet?


----------



## bellapsyd

gv- LOL

Jelly- IPHONE

Kav- love the pictures!!!!

i have such butterflies for tonight and I'm not sure I like my outfit!  I actually feel sort of naseaous!  ugh.

oh- I got a new car yesterday!  the luxury model Fusion- the paint has GLITTER in it!  And its compatible with my iphone...so I TALK to my car...it'll play songs i tell it to, it will read text messages to me, and even answer or ignore my phone calls!  Ohhh, plus I got the IL "Pet Friendly" plates!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Wow, that's a pretty big deal! Congrats on your new car! Are you taking it to Cali? Have fun tonight and try to relax!


----------



## em821

Thanks! I didnt know they are different!?! I love it! Jelly, do you keep yours in the dust bag or use a light colored pillow case? I'm worried about color transfer from the black dust bag!

I think I got the Chanel bug bit :shame: I have looked at the pics in the Chanel threads! I want a blue flap and a red one!


----------



## em821

New car! Congrats Bella! Relax and have fun!


----------



## girlvintage

em - beautiful bag!! it looks huge! 

jelly - iphone.. or if you like nokia my bf loves his e71

bella - modeling pics with the car!


----------



## omgblonde

Em - Gorgeous bag!! 

Bella - Hope the date went well! Your new car sounds awesome! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Thanks! I didnt know they are different!?! I love it! Jelly, do you keep yours in the dust bag or use a light colored pillow case? I'm worried about color transfer from the black dust bag!
> 
> I think I got the Chanel bug bit :shame: I have looked at the pics in the Chanel threads! I want a blue flap and a red one!



Ah good point about the black dust bag... no, I keep mine in their dust bags. But I wrap the chains. Yes, Chanel is addictive! There are so many colours in the flaps alone! The classic flap is definitely my favourite. I think maxi is going to be my favourite size!


----------



## gillianna

My bunnies are driving me crazy with their litter habits.  We have 4 bunnies.  I have a 3 story bunny condo and the 2 bonded girl bunnies had the bottom two stories and a ramp seperating them.  Their litter boxes (2) were on the bottom and toys, ect.  Well for some reason mother bunny just decided to keep peeing here and there (and also in the 2 litter boxes) UGH----so I decided to move them to just the 2nd level of the condo.  She has been good but last night peed outside her litter box. She was always a digger and used to love to dig all her hay out of it  but now I got one of those cat litter boxes with the side that sticks out so she can't dig stuff and put it all over the cage.  
Put male bunny from a seperate cage into the bottom condo and he went from messing his other cage (not using his litter box that much} to becoming the most well behavied bunny around.  I am amazed at how clean his condo cage is.  He seems so much happier in this cage.  Then the other male bunny is on the top cage and he is hit or miss with the pooping on the floor or litter box, he never peed on his condo floor.  They do have alot of outside time to run around all over the house and seem pretty happy and spoiled.   
The other day my son sitting on the floor with the bottom cage open and petting and playing with the bunny, he kept running out and then into the cage as if it was a game.  All of a sudded the other male bunny in the top cage put his body next to the side of the cage and peed on my son.  All over his shoulder and back.  He never did something like this before.  Was he jealous?  Before the other bunnies cage was on the side and I guess the male bunny could always see him but now he is on the bottom condo cage and you have to lay or sit on the floor to clean the cage, ect.....
I thought one bunny was so much work and with 4 it does take alot of time to do things but they are so much fun.
They all need to be fixed, that is something I am trying to do.....Is it possible because they are not fixed that they have some litter issues?????  Outside the cage they sometimes might mark their territory with droppings if another bunny has been around but if I put their litter box out they are OK most of the time.


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes the spraying of your poor son sounds like territorial beh that will resolve/decrease w/ neutering. Sorry to hear you are having issues.

I'm thinking of the Nokia E71 now. I read lots of good reviews on it. I probably won't get a data plan because my school, apartment and hospital all have wireless. Hopefully I will be able to look at it today or tomorrow!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

my local petco had bunny adoption today.... they r so cute...


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> em - beautiful bag!! it looks huge!
> 
> jelly - iphone.. or if you like nokia my bf loves his e71
> 
> bella - modeling pics with the car!



Thanks GV & OMG! 

I know it's a good sized bag, will fit all of my things with plenty of room to spare! 

I need to check out Chanel when I'm in the mall next time, I think the medium  will fit me better!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Ah good point about the black dust bag... no, I keep mine in their dust bags. But I wrap the chains. Yes, Chanel is addictive! There are so many colours in the flaps alone! The classic flap is definitely my favourite. I think maxi is going to be my favourite size!



Ah! Didn't think wrap the chains, good idea, thanks! 
I like the flap but really don't like the double flap!


----------



## em821

gillianna said:


> My bunnies are driving me crazy with their litter habits.  We have 4 bunnies.  I have a 3 story bunny condo and the 2 bonded girl bunnies had the bottom two stories and a ramp seperating them.  Their litter boxes (2) were on the bottom and toys, ect.  Well for some reason mother bunny just decided to keep peeing here and there (and also in the 2 litter boxes) UGH----so I decided to move them to just the 2nd level of the condo.  She has been good but last night peed outside her litter box. She was always a digger and used to love to dig all her hay out of it  but now I got one of those cat litter boxes with the side that sticks out so she can't dig stuff and put it all over the cage.
> Put male bunny from a seperate cage into the bottom condo and he went from messing his other cage (not using his litter box that much} to becoming the most well behavied bunny around.  I am amazed at how clean his condo cage is.  He seems so much happier in this cage.  Then the other male bunny is on the top cage and he is hit or miss with the pooping on the floor or litter box, he never peed on his condo floor.  They do have alot of outside time to run around all over the house and seem pretty happy and spoiled.
> The other day my son sitting on the floor with the bottom cage open and petting and playing with the bunny, he kept running out and then into the cage as if it was a game.  All of a sudded the other male bunny in the top cage put his body next to the side of the cage and peed on my son.  All over his shoulder and back.  He never did something like this before.  Was he jealous?  Before the other bunnies cage was on the side and I guess the male bunny could always see him but now he is on the bottom condo cage and you have to lay or sit on the floor to clean the cage, ect.....
> I thought one bunny was so much work and with 4 it does take alot of time to do things but they are so much fun.
> They all need to be fixed, that is something I am trying to do.....Is it possible because they are not fixed that they have some litter issues?????  Outside the cage they sometimes might mark their territory with droppings if another bunny has been around but if I put their litter box out they are OK most of the time.



It sounds like territorial problem. Fixing them is the first step. You might have to have them housed in separate rooms if that didn't help. Good luck


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Ah! Didn't think wrap the chains, good idea, thanks!
> I like the flap but really don't like the double flap!



Yes the double flap gets in the way. At first I thought it was super-cool but it's actually quite inconvenient and cuts down on the storage abilities of the bag. However I love all the extra pockets (which the classic flap doesn't have) and if you leave the inside flap unbuttoned it's not so bad.


----------



## caruava

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> my local petco had bunny adoption today.... they r so cute...



Awww hope the bunnies found homes! Did you take any photos?


----------



## caruava

*em* beautiful bag! You and *jelly* are bag twins now! What a 1st Chanel to have hey?

*bella* how was your date?


----------



## gillianna

The 2 boy bunnies can not be out of their cage in the same room together.  If they are alone they would go by the girl bunnies (when they had the bottom cage too) and lay on the side of the cage or kiss them through the cage--so cute.  The one boy bunny cage was right on the side and I think both boy bunnies always kept a eye on each other---so now that one is moved to the bottom cage the top bunny cage one can't see what is going on.   I need to convince hubby to get them all fixed, he is against it.....so hopefully in a few weeks I can get it done.  I really feel they will all bond together once they are fixed.  I had the one boy bunny in my room for around 3 hours, he ran all around and kept jumping and clicking his feet that he tired himself out and layed in his happy way under the bed and just seemed so happy.  I finally put him in his cage and he ran and fell asleep in his hay in the litter box.  When he was in my room he found my tissue box on the floor and kept sneaking one tissue out at a time and would run across the floor and bury it under a pillowcase he plays with.  It was so funny to watch him.


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Yes the double flap gets in the way. At first I thought it was super-cool but it's actually quite inconvenient and cuts down on the storage abilities of the bag. However I love all the extra pockets (which the classic flap doesn't have) and if you leave the inside flap unbuttoned it's not so bad.



Thanks *Kav*! I like my first Chanel! I know it won't be the last!!! 

*Jelly* - Im pretty sure I won't button the inside flap when using it! Can't see the point! I know, the extra pockets! I got so used to LV and wasn't expecting it!

I have not had a chance to use any of my leather bag lately! Colorado is usually so dry, I mean, we typically get 10 cloudy days a year and barely rains - kind like a desert! Buy the last couple of weeks we got no sun and drizzling all day! ush:


----------



## em821

gillianna said:


> The 2 boy bunnies can not be out of their cage in the same room together.  If they are alone they would go by the girl bunnies (when they had the bottom cage too) and lay on the side of the cage or kiss them through the cage--so cute.  The one boy bunny cage was right on the side and I think both boy bunnies always kept a eye on each other---so now that one is moved to the bottom cage the top bunny cage one can't see what is going on.   I need to convince hubby to get them all fixed, he is against it.....so hopefully in a few weeks I can get it done.  I really feel they will all bond together once they are fixed.  I had the one boy bunny in my room for around 3 hours, he ran all around and kept jumping and clicking his feet that he tired himself out and layed in his happy way under the bed and just seemed so happy.  I finally put him in his cage and he ran and fell asleep in his hay in the litter box.  When he was in my room he found my tissue box on the floor and kept sneaking one tissue out at a time and would run across the floor and bury it under a pillowcase he plays with.  It was so funny to watch him.



Def convince you DH to have them fixed! It's also for health issues too! Females can get cancer and males will be driven crazy by their hormone need!

Sneaking tissues sounds so cute! Would love to see it! Have you tried to put an older phone book down on the floor for them? They'll enjoy tearing it apart as well


----------



## caruava

^Agree! Or some newspaper. Just be prepared for a mess after!

But de-sexing definitely helps, both for males and females. Would love to see the tissue sneaking, that sounds SO cute! Like he's making a nest!


----------



## chelsae

I've been thinking about getting a bunny, and I've been reading online about them. I've found a female holland lop bunny I'm interested in, but I've read some places that males are better pets than females, but other places say it depends on the bunny. I was wondering what you guys thought about the difference?


----------



## jellybebe

I am officially posting from my new phone! So exciting. I am dying to hear about bella's date. I have been in the library for days on end and it is not about to stop yet. Needless to say all of my nice clothes, shoes, makeup and handbags are being sorely neglected! Can't wait to finish


----------



## jellybebe

chelsae said:


> I've been thinking about getting a bunny, and I've been reading online about them. I've found a female holland lop bunny I'm interested in, but I've read some places that males are better pets than females, but other places say it depends on the bunny. I was wondering what you guys thought about the difference?



Honestly I have only had male bunnies. I prefer them because they tend to be a bit easier to deal with. Getting them fixed is cheaper and I think they bond well with women. But I am sure there are wonderful female bunnies too.


----------



## gillianna

My bunnies LOVE to rip up the phone books and newspapers or magazines.  What a mess.  I can't put newspaper on the bottom of their litter boxes because they rip it to shreds all over their cage.  I just bought them floor mats today and they are very happy chewing on them.  They have those big balls that they are supposed to chew apart but all they do is push them around.  They also love to rip up any cardboard box, it is so funny to see them climb all over a big one on the floor.
Both my male and female bunnies are very sweet.  I don't see a big difference between them.  But they get so much attention and are very spoiled.  My male bunnies do seem to bond better with my daughter and I while the female bunnies are in love with my husband, but the mother bunny was raised by a older man before we got her at 9 months.  I did read in a bunny book that a rabbit can pick out a person as their own and they will always get along with this person better than others.
My rabbits are good with anyone who wants to pet, play or feed them.  They also let anyone hold them so I guess they are pretty tame.


----------



## bellapsyd

this is all I have to say about my date: 

he was so sweet and attentive to me!  I can't wait to see him again!


----------



## chelsae

Thank you guys for your input.  If I get her, I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## em821

Jelly - just think you'll have 3 months at home and will get to see Evander soon! Good luck on your exams! Congrats on your new phone! 

Bells - 

Chelsae - I have both boy and girl bunnies, they are both very bonded to me. Oh-Oh (male) is a sweetheart and loves everyone! Petunia doesn't like my DH much, however much he tries to bond with her. So the liking oppsite gender doesn't always hold true! What I do notice though, pure my opion - male bunnies digs less than females - i think this might be due to the female bunnies instintic to build nest!


----------



## pond23

*em:* I love how the Chanel pink degrade reissue looks on you! I'm afraid of color transfer from the black dust bags, so I put light-colored purses in pillowcases instead. A big congrats on the beginning of your new 'addiction'! LOL!

*jelly:* The vintage XL jumbo looks so hot on you! I really hope to get one some day!

*bella*: I'm so happy for you! Yay!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> this is all I have to say about my date:
> 
> he was so sweet and attentive to me!  I can't wait to see him again!


Glad things went well! Very happy for you. How do you know each other?


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> this is all I have to say about my date:
> 
> he was so sweet and attentive to me!  I can't wait to see him again!



OOOOOoooo.... Great to hear!!! I feel like a teenager again! I miss and love that feeling of butterflies and anxiety (is he going to call or not) when you first start dating someone... Enjoy it *bella* you deserve it! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## jellybebe

pond23 said:


> *em:* I love how the Chanel pink degrade reissue looks on you! I'm afraid of color transfer from the black dust bags, so I put light-colored purses in pillowcases instead. A big congrats on the beginning of your new 'addiction'! LOL!
> 
> *jelly:* The vintage XL jumbo looks so hot on you! I really hope to get one some day!
> 
> *bella*: I'm so happy for you! Yay!



Pond you should definitely get a vintage XL! You are tall so it would look great on you. I really like the structured look and the larger size for the flap. (I guess I am back to liking structured bags again!) I am excited to see the revamped Maxi for fall, but I wish they would just re-make the vintage XL - it was perfect the way it was! I like the straight flap, the oversize CC's - perfection! I want a white caviar Maxi - I have learned my lesson about light-coloured lambskin!


----------



## em821

^What happened? What's wrong with light colored lambskin?


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> ^What happened? What's wrong with light colored lambskin?



Ha ha Em don't worry! It's just very prone to colour transfer. Nothing happened with my degrade but I wore a black sweater one day with my pink cruise jumbo and the black from the sweater transferred to the bag a little bit. Luckily I had bought Meltonian leather conditioner and it was able to get most of it out safely. Lambskin just has to be babied a bit more, but since the reissue style can't be worn messenger style, you won't have as many problems with jeans and all that. The reason this happened to me was because I was wearing the strap long.


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> OOOOOoooo.... Great to hear!!! I feel like a teenager again! I miss and love that feeling of butterflies and anxiety (is he going to call or not) when you first start dating someone... Enjoy it *bella* you deserve it! Can't wait to hear more!



I know! So much fun! Ah sometimes I miss those days.


----------



## omgblonde

I wondered why I was getting so many emails from Bunspace today.. today is HONEY'S 3RD BDAY!!! 

Well, I think it is haha. We had him July 3rd & he was 8 weeks old so we celebrate May 3rd.. except I forgot today! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

Happy bday Honey! It's Evander's bday on the 20th.


----------



## em821

Bunny prayers needed! 

Oh-Oh's not eating! I gave him a does each of meloxicam and metoclopramide. Just wish he'll eat soon!


----------



## em821

Thanks Pond!
Jelly - Glad most of the color was removed! I have apple guard, maybe I should pick up some meltonian cleaner too!  
Happy bday to Honey!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> I snaped those pics before work this morning - but just found out after my last post that I have left my camera at home! I went back during lunch and got it, so here are the pics! Please ignore my clothes and the dirty mirror :shame:


 

This is so beautiful on you em! I know you must be enjoying the chanel.  I would sleep with it !!!

What are you guys talking about wrapping the chains?  Should I do this on my rodeo? If so how?


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> this is all I have to say about my date:
> 
> he was so sweet and attentive to me! I can't wait to see him again!


 

I am so happy for you!  It is so nice to go out with someone who is attentive and treats you well.  Congrats on your new car! You are having so many good things happen.  I am glad all is going well for you.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I wondered why I was getting so many emails from Bunspace today.. today is HONEY'S 3RD BDAY!!!
> 
> Well, I think it is haha. We had him July 3rd & he was 8 weeks old so we celebrate May 3rd.. except I forgot today! LOL


 

Happy Birthday Honey! Make sure to feed him an extra treat


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Bunny prayers needed!
> 
> Oh-Oh's not eating! I gave him a does each of meloxicam and metoclopramide. Just wish he'll eat soon!


 

Oh no , Can he take pineapple juice also?  Will he eat the papaya drops?


----------



## em821

^I noticed when he wasn't excited for the papaya tablets. Then when he turned his head away from pellets - I know he's not right!  I have been foreing him to eat hay.  

He's pooping now! Yay! 

Thanks IF! I wraped the chains with tissue paper after Jelly mentioned it


----------



## pond23

*jelly: *I love larger bags, so I know that I would really love the Chanel vintage XL jumbo! I love the whole look of this style, and the leather on the vintage bags is TDF! I wish they would bring back this style too, instead of introducing the new Maxi.

*IF: *I pull out all of the chain straps to their maximum length. I bring the chains together into a smaller 'puddle.' Then I get some white tissue paper and wrap it around the chains. This way you don't risk your getting indentations on the leather.

*em: *I wish Oh-Oh all of the best! It is a great sign that he is pooping!

*omgblonde:* Happy Birthday to cutie wootie Honey!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> ^I noticed when he wasn't excited for the papaya tablets. Then when he turned his head away from pellets - I know he's not right! I have been foreing him to eat hay.
> 
> He's pooping now! Yay!
> 
> Thanks IF! I wraped the chains with tissue paper after Jelly mentioned it


 

That medicine works pretty fast.  Maybe he will feel up to eating soon.


----------



## caruava

Yay glad Oh-Oh is better and happy birthday Honey!


----------



## girlvintage

happy birthday honey bunny!!

aw i'm glad oh-oh is pooping again! 

..just had a similar incident with binky the other day, he was very sluggish and wouldn't leave his hutch, raisin is always my test.. and when he refused it i knew his tummy was blocked.. 2 syringes of pineapple juice and 15mins of rest later, and he RAN to his litter box like he was very late for a business meeting!


----------



## caruava

Haha... bunny laxative!


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw!!!!! your new signature is giving me a cuteness overload headache!!!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Bunny prayers needed!
> 
> Oh-Oh's not eating! I gave him a does each of meloxicam and metoclopramide. Just wish he'll eat soon!


How is Oh-Oh today? I hope the meds worked! 
IF- I wrap the chains just like Pond does. Some people like to put the chains inside the bag and then just wrap the part that would be touching the bag otherwise. They often come that way when they are new. HTH.


----------



## em821

Thanks everyone!

IF - Those are the meds that we keep in the bunny-medicine cabinet, very useful!

Kav - Love the new signature!

GV - yep, when he's slow to his food, I know he's not feeling right! I hope I caught it in the ver early stage! 

Pond & Jelly - Oh-Oh is def. better this morning! I stayed up most of the night tried to get him to eat hay con't. He's eating normal and on his own now but his poops are still too small! I gave him another dose of metoclopramide this morning before work to make sure he'll recover! 

I was doing some spring cleaning and want to clean out the basement yesterday. Oh-Oh always goes down to the basement to sleep during the day, so I got him into his carrier and brought him back upstars and block him to go back down. I think he's getting to the age that disrupting his routine can upset his tummy!?!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is thanking everyone for the bday wishes! LOL

Em - Hope Oh Oh is okay now!

Kav - Your new sig is killing me! So cute!!


----------



## pond23

*kav:* Shadow is rocking that ribbon! The color goes so well with his fur. He looks so pretty, I mean handsome, in your sig pics!


----------



## bellapsyd

how's oh-oh em?


----------



## em821

^I think Oh-Oh's mostly back to normal, excited for food, and eating hay on his own now. Still not very happy about his poop though


----------



## girlvintage

^ for as long as he's eating and excited i think he'll be 100% ok really soon


----------



## ItalianFashion

Kav looks like we are rubbing off on you   Shadow looks very pretty with his ribbon.  

Em: So can the vet give you those meds to have just in case?


----------



## em821

I think he'll be ok soon, but what worry me is he didnt used to get stasis at all, i went 5 years with him not having any issue! What to do that he goes into stasis this frequently and a simple thing can tragger it! :s I think I should ask for blood work done on him and get him checked out soon! 

IF - yep, i got these meds from their vet! The shelter and the vet recommanded to keep these available at home, just in case! Ask you vet next time you are in!


----------



## shopETOH

Hi all!!

I really hope your baby is OK em821.  How scary....  Maybe he was just upset by the changes??  I hope he's better. 

Bella I hope your date went well- sounds like it did!  Sometimes I miss those first great dates, but I suppose DH is nice too.  Gotta love a man who can cuddle a bunny  LOL


----------



## shopETOH

Oh and best Happy B-day wishes to Honey I!!!  Happy 3rd!!  LOL, so cute....


----------



## C.luxe

*I am interested in adopting a bunny from my local SPCA (in Singapore).

I am just wondering how many of you let your bunnies have free roam of the house? Or do you tPFers restrict them in cages? Is it okay to let the bunnies run about the house, I mean, it is safe right? :wondering
*


----------



## caruava

Mine is free roaming bugger in an apartment. When I'm at work he's in this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAjYJVfsb6I

And yes Shadow's getting in touch with his lady side. Copied the idea from *IF*!


----------



## girlvintage

*cluxe -  * welcome to the forum! i hope you do get a house bunny, its so much fun!  i let binky have the run of the condo when i'm home, but there are "NOT THERE" places like the laundry where he can squeeze into tight places and get dirty, so he's still supervised in a way.. when i'm not home he's confined to my bedroom


----------



## C.luxe

*kavnadoo: Shadow's condo is awesome! Thanks for sharing!  His fur looks so soft! It's a nice colour too!

girlvintage: Thanks for the welcome!  Yes I was thinking of getting a house bunny because I don't like the idea of having them all caged up for long periods of time. And that's what I'm afraid of, that they'll get stuck in some places or chew on some cable wires. =/

**-----*​*
I was thinking of getting a playpen or something so that it provides a bigger hopping space for the bunny. Haha! I should do more research before adopting one.

Do all your bunnies like to be picked up and snuggled? The bunnies I saw at SPCA seem to dislike being touched or held, even by the handlers. They look really unfriendly and unresponsive. :wondering*


----------



## girlvintage

its very common for bunnies to dislike being held like a baby bec they are prey animals and equate being held with being cuaght.. but several house bunnies have learned to enjoy the cuddles for as long as you are patient enough to start where they are comfortable with..

taming a bunny starts with you NOT catching them, rather sit or lie down on the floor, stoop to their level so you dont intimidate them with your size.. bunnies are naturally curious animals and will approach you eventually and ask to be touched.. they LOVE head rubs and will come back for more!

when they are comfortable with the head rubs, usually they will allow you to carry them for short periods of time, they tend to get impatient and wiggle out after a few minutes so dont expect to carry him like a puppy in your arms the whole day.. depending on the bun, some will eventually like being carried, others will never like it at all...

as with bunny-proofing, dog fencing or shelving cubes work really well! there are several photos on line to give you an idea of the perfect setup for your place.. just ALWAYS remember, bunnies like to burrow in hard to reach places, so make sure to bunny-proof and block off places that can harm, such as behind the fridge or stove! they also love to chew on wires, so hide anything electrical, antique, or poisonous! 

lastly, read up, read up, read up! it was the best way for me (and i'm sure all the ladies here) to educate myself of proper bunny care.. good luck!!


----------



## em821

C.luxe said:


> *I am interested in adopting a bunny from my local SPCA (in Singapore).
> 
> I am just wondering how many of you let your bunnies have free roam of the house? Or do you tPFers restrict them in cages? Is it okay to let the bunnies run about the house, I mean, it is safe right? :wondering
> *



With bunny proof your house, you can have them unrestricted!

My two are not caged at all time! They have free run in my whole house - up and down the stairs. Except closets - I need areas to store my stuff 

But in the beginning, you need to cage or restrict them to a small area, so you can train them propertly!


----------



## em821

C.luxe said:


> *kavnadoo: Shadow's condo is awesome! Thanks for sharing!  His fur looks so soft! It's a nice colour too!
> 
> girlvintage: Thanks for the welcome!  Yes I was thinking of getting a house bunny because I don't like the idea of having them all caged up for long periods of time. And that's what I'm afraid of, that they'll get stuck in some places or chew on some cable wires. =/
> 
> **-----*​*
> I was thinking of getting a playpen or something so that it provides a bigger hopping space for the bunny. Haha! I should do more research before adopting one.
> 
> Do all your bunnies like to be picked up and snuggled? The bunnies I saw at SPCA seem to dislike being touched or held, even by the handlers. They look really unfriendly and unresponsive. :wondering*



Agree with GV! Give the bunny time to get to know you - they are very loving animals!
Check out "house rabbit society" website! There's lots information on that site!


----------



## C.luxe

*Wow thanks, girlvintage! That was very informative!  I guess I had too high an expectation of bunnies. I read from some bunny lovers' blogs that their bunnies respond and come to them when their names are called. The bunnies also cuddle in bed with their owners! So I was a little disappointed when I went down to the SPCA and the bunnies there wriggled frantically when being held and hopped away when being touched.  

em821, your bunnies must be the happiest bunnies in the world! Wow complete freedom in the home!  I would love to give my house bunny free roam too. I'll probably treat it like a dog, taking it out for walks on a bunny harness and all! Haha!*


----------



## girlvintage

C.luxe said:


> *Wow thanks, girlvintage! That was very informative!  I guess I had too high an expectation of bunnies. I read from some bunny lovers' blogs that their bunnies respond and come to them when their names are called. The bunnies also cuddle in bed with their owners! So I was a little disappointed when I went down to the SPCA and the bunnies there wriggled frantically when being held and hopped away when being touched.
> 
> em821, your bunnies must be the happiest bunnies in the world! Wow complete freedom in the home!  I would love to give my house bunny free roam too. I'll probably treat it like a dog, taking it out for walks on a bunny harness and all! Haha!*



you're very welcome cluxe! we're all here to help! 

binky loves to cuddle with me in bed too! 

..next time you visit spca ask for a neutered or spayed bun, they are usually more laid back.. and try to sit in one corner and let the buns approach you, its usually the bunny that picks you and not the other way around! - it usually takes time, patience and trust but once your bunny bonds with you it'll be all worth it


----------



## em821

C.luxe said:


> *Wow thanks, girlvintage! That was very informative!  I guess I had too high an expectation of bunnies. I read from some bunny lovers' blogs that their bunnies respond and come to them when their names are called. The bunnies also cuddle in bed with their owners! So I was a little disappointed when I went down to the SPCA and the bunnies there wriggled frantically when being held and hopped away when being touched.  *
> 
> *em821, your bunnies must be the happiest bunnies in the world! Wow complete freedom in the home!  I would love to give my house bunny free roam too. I'll probably treat it like a dog, taking it out for walks on a bunny harness and all! Haha!*


 
Thanks C.luxe! I love to spoil them! They are like dogs that don't bark - instead they THUMPS ! 

My bunnies do come when called ... not 100% though. They used to sleep in bed with me, but they are getting older now and don't jump up on the bed anymore! 

Some bunnies are shy becasue they have had very little contact to human from their past. Some shelters will social with their bunnies so they are not afraid of human. In the shelter, Petunia didn't allowed me to touch her and attacked my hands that reached into her cage - she was hidding deep in her cage in the litter box. It only took her a short time ( ~a week-ish) at home then she's addicted to being pet and cuddled! Some just need more time and love to bloom than others! They all have different personalities, shelters should be able to pair you with the bunny that fits your life


----------



## caruava

Shadow comes when I call him. The only time he ignores me is when he has something more interesting... namely food. 

Rabbits take a lot of time to develop trust. Some will never let you pick them up. I got lucky with Shadow. I made sure I spent plenty of time with him when I first got him so he would get used to me.

He snuggles with me in bed quite often as well. He won't sleep in the bed all night but he'll cuddle for a while. Sometimes he wakes me up at night by licking my face (sounds cute but a little annoying when it's 3am at night!) I attached a photo of him in bed with me from last night. He stayed for a couple of hours then he hopped off the bed and I heard him hop into his litter tray.

It will take a lot of patience. I've had Shadow for about 14 months. Only in the past month or 2 have I gotten to the point where I can trust him to stay unsupervised in the house at night when I'm sleeping and not have to worry about him making a mess and destroying stuff.

So seeing the bunnies being scared in the shelter comes to no surprise to me. It would take a lot of time to gain their trust but when you do it is so worth it. And I totally agree with everything the other ladies have said before me. Good luck!


----------



## C.luxe

girlvintage said:


> you're very welcome cluxe! we're all here to help!
> 
> *binky loves to cuddle with me in bed too!*
> 
> ..next time you visit spca ask for a neutered or spayed bun, they are usually more laid back.. and try to sit in one corner and let the buns approach you, its usually the bunny that picks you and not the other way around! - it usually takes time, patience and trust but once your bunny bonds with you it'll be all worth it



*That is so sweet! 

Yeah the bunnies at SPCA are all neutered or spayed. I can't wait to visit the SPCA again. I will update you guys! Thanks for all the help! *


----------



## jellybebe

Aw Kav that is too cute! My little guy cuddles in bed too but he doesn't usually climb onto me, he will climb beside me and sit there for a long time and lick me. It took quite a while for him to do that, although he started giving me bunny kisses almost right away. You just have to be very loving and firm with bunnies and they will respond well. Mine runs around freely and has never been caged, but you have to give them free run very slowly.


----------



## girlvintage

^ thats amazing kav! binky only snuggles next to me in bed, i should be so lucky if he lies on my tummy! binky's quite a demanding bed-fellow, his head needs to be rubbed continuously for him to stay in bed, when he can tell i'm dozing off he jumps off the bed and returns to his hutch.. i guess he gets that as "bed time" for both of us! Lol!


----------



## gillianna

The mother bunny we got when she was 9 months old lets you pick her up and pet her and she will come to you but she seems to favor my husband.  She will sit on his lap and fall asleep when he watches TV but likes to have her girl daughter bunny with her.  They are very bonded and hate to be out of each other's sight.  The girl baby bunny who is now 9 months old is very sweet. She gets so much attention from my daughter.  The 2 male bunnies also from the same mother are sweet too.  All 3 bunnies will jump on the bed, fall asleep on your lap or the bed and just snuggle next to you. The male bunnies love to climb on your back if you are laying on the floor.  It is so funny.......  I do think the baby bunnies are super affectionate since we had them from birth and they were always held and had so much attention.  All our bunnies will fall asleep in your arms when you pet them and then get mad when you stop.  Once they have enough attention they let you know and are free to go and jump around the house..... They are very spoiled and will literally try to jump on you when you open their cage doors.  They do get a lot of free time to run around the house.  They love to run  upstairs from the front foyer staircase and slide down the hallway wood floors and run down the back stairs into the family room.  It seems like they know their way around every room.  Baby girl bunny likes to sneak in my son's room and jump on his bed and snuggle in his pillows.  I feel very lucky to have such sweet bunnies. I know two people who have bunnies who growl if you try to touch them and they say they can never pick the bunnies up.  So literally the bunnies are stuck in a cage.  Sad.....


----------



## C.luxe

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow comes when I call him. The only time he ignores me is when he has something more interesting... namely food.
> 
> Rabbits take a lot of time to develop trust. Some will never let you pick them up. I got lucky with Shadow. I made sure I spent plenty of time with him when I first got him so he would get used to me.
> 
> He snuggles with me in bed quite often as well. He won't sleep in the bed all night but he'll cuddle for a while. Sometimes he wakes me up at night by licking my face (sounds cute but a little annoying when it's 3am at night!) I attached a photo of him in bed with me from last night. He stayed for a couple of hours then he hopped off the bed and I heard him hop into his litter tray.
> 
> It will take a lot of patience. I've had Shadow for about 14 months. Only in the past month or 2 have I gotten to the point where I can trust him to stay unsupervised in the house at night when I'm sleeping and not have to worry about him making a mess and destroying stuff.
> 
> So seeing the bunnies being scared in the shelter comes to no surprise to me. It would take a lot of time to gain their trust but when you do it is so worth it. And I totally agree with everything the other ladies have said before me. Good luck!



*That photo is so cute! He sure likes tucking in with you huh? Haha. At the risk of sounding like an idiot, I just wanna' ask, have you ever rolled over on to him by mistake when you sleep? 

I've actually heard of people giving their hamsters free roam of the house and because they are so small, sometimes the owners don't see them for days. One even accidentally kicked her hamster off the bed while sleeping without realizing that the hamster was there! :weird:*


----------



## C.luxe

gillianna said:


> The mother bunny we got when she was 9 months old lets you pick her up and pet her and she will come to you but she seems to favor my husband.  She will sit on his lap and fall asleep when he watches TV but likes to have her girl daughter bunny with her.  They are very bonded and hate to be out of each other's sight.  The girl baby bunny who is now 9 months old is very sweet. She gets so much attention from my daughter.  The 2 male bunnies also from the same mother are sweet too.  All 3 bunnies will jump on the bed, fall asleep on your lap or the bed and just snuggle next to you. The male bunnies love to climb on your back if you are laying on the floor.  It is so funny.......  I do think the baby bunnies are super affectionate since we had them from birth and they were always held and had so much attention.  All our bunnies will fall asleep in your arms when you pet them and then get mad when you stop.  Once they have enough attention they let you know and are free to go and jump around the house..... They are very spoiled and will literally try to jump on you when you open their cage doors.  They do get a lot of free time to run around the house.  They love to run  upstairs from the front foyer staircase and slide down the hallway wood floors and run down the back stairs into the family room.  It seems like they know their way around every room.  Baby girl bunny likes to sneak in my son's room and jump on his bed and snuggle in his pillows.  I feel very lucky to have such sweet bunnies. *I know two people who have bunnies who growl if you try to touch them and they say they can never pick the bunnies up.  So literally the bunnies are stuck in a cage.  Sad.....*



*Darn. I'll be so sad. ush:*


----------



## girlvintage

gillianna - what a happy bunny family! i'm so glad are doing well!


----------



## bellapsyd

Bunny Prayers!


chester is not eating!  syringed him smithecone, laxatone and put pet malt on his paws.  he took a papaya drop too.

ugh and today during rush hour, someone rear ended me in my new - less than one week old- car!


----------



## girlvintage

^ Oh dear!! bella you ok? dont worry about the car, it could've been worse right?

is chester shedding? could be blockage... seems like its shedding time for most buns on this thread! sending bunny prayers your way..


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks GV- i'm just fine.  More annoyed that I left work early b/c of a killer headache....and ended up getting home later!

he is shedding!  i just want him to eat so we don't have to go to the vet's tomorrow!

ps- yay for being on page *400 *of this thread!


----------



## girlvintage

^ have you tried pineapple juice? it always works for binky when he refuses food.. i just give him 2 syringes, then if he still doesnt eat after 4 hours i give another 2.. if he poops and eats a bit i follow up with just 1 syringe every 6 hours, then once a day until he's regular again.. 

was the headache a result of the accident?? did you have it checked?

pps --- post 888 on page 400!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ no headache was sinus related.  no pineapple juice yet.  how much exactly when you say syringe? He hasn't eaten still, but he is moving around some...


----------



## girlvintage

^ the syringe i use is 1.0ml - no needle of course!!  i just find it easier and faster to squeeze it between the sides of his lips, it gives him less time to struggle.. but if you've already given him laxatone maybe you should wait a bit to let the meds kick in.. we dont want his "movement" to go on hyper-drive! eek!


----------



## jellybebe

Hope the meds worked for Chester! 

Argh your new car, how irritating! Any damage?


----------



## em821

Oh no Bella! Sending good bunny vibes your way! Oh-Oh just got over his, now Chester! Sorry about your car too 

Do you have metoclopramide on hand? It's the motility med thats used for buns in stasis. And meloxicam? It helps relive the pain during stasis, so they can fight.  Is your HRS have 24hr emergency lines that you can call and obtain meds from them? If Chester is still moving around, then I think you have caught it early.  Keep forcing hay and veggies by annoying him, can try force a bit if critical care with lots liquid (not a thick paste) to him, to get his gut moving!


----------



## em821

Also is he dehydrated? syringe feed him water helps the compacted mater soften so he can poop!


----------



## caruava

C.luxe said:


> *That photo is so cute! He sure likes tucking in with you huh? Haha. At the risk of sounding like an idiot, I just wanna' ask, have you ever rolled over on to him by mistake when you sleep?
> 
> I've actually heard of people giving their hamsters free roam of the house and because they are so small, sometimes the owners don't see them for days. One even accidentally kicked her hamster off the bed while sleeping without realizing that the hamster was there! :weird:*



Thanks... Nah that is a fair question. No I have not rolled on him before. I try to be aware of where he is. He will always be next to the pillow or above it so not near my body. 

In the photo, he won't stay in that position for too long as he likes to stretch out. He will sleep close to my head and not feet but most of the time he goes back to his condo.


----------



## caruava

bellapsyd said:


> Bunny Prayers!
> 
> 
> chester is not eating!  syringed him smithecone, laxatone and put pet malt on his paws.  he took a papaya drop too.
> 
> ugh and today during rush hour, someone rear ended me in my new - less than one week old- car!



**** that's no fun. Hope the claim is sorted out quickly.  Hope Chester gets well soon!


----------



## C.luxe

bellapsyd said:


> Bunny Prayers!
> 
> 
> chester is not eating!  syringed him smithecone, laxatone and put pet malt on his paws.  he took a papaya drop too.
> 
> ugh and today during rush hour, someone rear ended me in my new - less than one week old- car!



*Update us on Chester! I hope he gets well soon. *


----------



## omgblonde

I hope Chester feels better soon! That sucks about your car 

Honey has started to eat less & less, ugh I know what this means. Teeth trim soon


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for the vibes!  chester is eating again!!!  and...I have a second date


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Argh your new car, how irritating! Any damage?




i actually don't see any (which makes me feel like a jerk for making the guy wait for the police to fill out a report)...but i'll probably take it to the dealership anyway b/c it's new and i might as well have them look at it


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> thanks for the vibes! chester is eating again!!! and...I have a second date


 
^ Yay for Chester's eating and for your next date!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay glad Chester is feeling better! And how exciting... a second date! 

I had my first exam today. It was a practical one. Glad that's over with! Two more to go! One more week!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yay jelly!!!!


----------



## em821

OMG - poor Honey! 

Bella- Glad Chester is eating and better! And a 2nd date 

Jelly - good luck on the rest of your exams!


----------



## caruava

2nd date hey...? How exciting! Have to let us know how it goes!

Poor Honey... hope everyone's buns stay strong and healthy. Too much bad bunny news lately. 

Good luck with the exams *jelly*!


----------



## girlvintage

after observing binky for 2 weeks on flea powder i finally took him to the vet today to see what the parasites are.. turns out its fur mites.. less harmful than regular mites bec it only stays in the hair shaft but still irritating for buns, so binky was given an ivermectrin shot today to kill the adults.. doc feels i contaminated him by touching my bf's bunny bec fur mites transfer and stick to one specie.. now i'm worried about my plan to bring in the other bunny to my place for when he gets neutered.. hard choices in life..


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks everyone! 

GV is it possible to get ivermectin (interesting that we give humans the same treatment for parasites) and give it to milo prophylactically?


----------



## girlvintage

^ thats an idea! he will be going to the same vet, i should request that he be tested for the mites as well.. thank jelly!!


----------



## girlvintage

bella - hoooray on date 2!!

jelly - good luck on the exams!

omg - i so understand - i have to clip binky's teeth almost every month - yikes!

binky was such a brave bun today amidst all the dogs in the vet.. until he got his shot and was placed back in his carrier - he was ping-ponging inside the carrier bec of the after pain! i felt so bad that he was hurting.. he's fine now but i still hate remembering it.


----------



## jellybebe

^Poor little guy! Is it a shot in between the shoulder blades or somewhere else? Evander got a shot there once and I felt so bad, but he didn't seem to notice too much.


----------



## girlvintage

yes it was near the shoulder blades.. doc said the meds was on the thick side so there was expected pain.. soon as he said that binky started freaking out in his carrier.. i wanted to hug him so badly but the doc said to just let him be til he calmed down.. it wasn't long but i still feel awful. gave him all the treats i could when we got home, i think he's forgiven me.. but there're two more to go -waaah!


----------



## em821

Oh-Oh had to be treated for fur mites shortly after I brought him home from the shelter. He didn't seem to react to his shots. Poor little Binky You should def get Milo treated if he has fur mites!


----------



## labellavita27

i have a bunny too! he's a dwarf bunny


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow comes when I call him. The only time he ignores me is when he has something more interesting... namely food.
> 
> Rabbits take a lot of time to develop trust. Some will never let you pick them up. I got lucky with Shadow. I made sure I spent plenty of time with him when I first got him so he would get used to me.
> 
> He snuggles with me in bed quite often as well. He won't sleep in the bed all night but he'll cuddle for a while. Sometimes he wakes me up at night by licking my face (sounds cute but a little annoying when it's 3am at night!) I attached a photo of him in bed with me from last night. He stayed for a couple of hours then he hopped off the bed and I heard him hop into his litter tray.
> 
> It will take a lot of patience. I've had Shadow for about 14 months. Only in the past month or 2 have I gotten to the point where I can trust him to stay unsupervised in the house at night when I'm sleeping and not have to worry about him making a mess and destroying stuff.
> 
> So seeing the bunnies being scared in the shelter comes to no surprise to me. It would take a lot of time to gain their trust but when you do it is so worth it. And I totally agree with everything the other ladies have said before me. Good luck!


 

That is the most adorable picture.  He looks like a baby.  You are so lucky he loves to cuddle all the time.


----------



## em821

labellavita27 said:


> i have a bunny too! he's a dwarf bunny



Aw! Please post pics of your bunny!!!


----------



## omgblonde

I took Honey to the vets today because he hasn't been eating much (he's still super active and will only eat a little bit of hay and soft food, exactly like he gets when it's tooth time) and had some not dairrhea but like sticky poops that are stuck to him & kinda mushy

She checked his mouth for tooth spurs & saw a few but said they didn't look long enough to bother him yet but she couldnt see the bottom teeth or something. So I have to give him motility meds till Tues to see if he starts eating properly by then and if not they are going to put him under anasthetic to check if he has tooth spurs  

Poor bunny I don't want him to have to go under if he doesn't need the surgery yet 

Cross your fingers he starts eating his pellets!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> yes it was near the shoulder blades.. doc said the meds was on the thick side so there was expected pain.. soon as he said that binky started freaking out in his carrier.. i wanted to hug him so badly but the doc said to just let him be til he calmed down.. it wasn't long but i still feel awful. gave him all the treats i could when we got home, i think he's forgiven me.. but there're two more to go -waaah!


 

Can they give him the oral solution instead?  Thats what they gave me for the guinea pigs.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> thanks for the vibes! chester is eating again!!! and...I have a second date


 

congrats! I am sorry to hear about your car.  Thankfully  you were not hurt and the car is ok !


It seems these stomach issues are serious but very common. I am glad Chester is ok .  I wonder if it is from the bunnies shedding and licking their fut?   I wonder if Luigi will get them.


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> I took Honey to the vets today because he hasn't been eating much (he's still super active and will only eat a little bit of hay and soft food, exactly like he gets when it's tooth time) and had some not dairrhea but like sticky poops that are stuck to him & kinda mushy
> 
> She checked his mouth for tooth spurs & saw a few but said they didn't look long enough to bother him yet but she couldnt see the bottom teeth or something. So I have to give him motility meds till Tues to see if he starts eating properly by then and if not they are going to put him under anasthetic to check if he has tooth spurs
> 
> Poor bunny I don't want him to have to go under if he doesn't need the surgery yet
> 
> Cross your fingers he starts eating his pellets!



Poor Honey 
Hope he'll eat soon - send good bunny vibes! 
What's the name of the med that you are giving him?


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> I took Honey to the vets today because he hasn't been eating much (he's still super active and will only eat a little bit of hay and soft food, exactly like he gets when it's tooth time) and had some not dairrhea but like sticky poops that are stuck to him & kinda mushy
> 
> She checked his mouth for tooth spurs & saw a few but said they didn't look long enough to bother him yet but she couldnt see the bottom teeth or something. So I have to give him motility meds till Tues to see if he starts eating properly by then and if not they are going to put him under anasthetic to check if he has tooth spurs
> 
> Poor bunny I don't want him to have to go under if he doesn't need the surgery yet
> 
> Cross your fingers he starts eating his pellets!


 

OMG another stomach issue.  wow.  I hope the meds work so he does not have to get the gas.


----------



## ItalianFashion

The lush site has the bunny bath bombs in pink on sale for 1.00! I wanted a bunch and the website only lets you get 5 so I called and placed an order for 12.  They smell like cotton candy .  Yum!

http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/bath-shower/bath-bombs/fluff-bun


----------



## caruava

Thanks *IF*... those fluff bombs are so cute! Makes me wish I had a jacuzzi. And *labellavita27* we would love to see photos of your bunny.

Hehe food always cheers them up doesn't it *GV*? I think all animals are like that...

*omg* hope Honey doesn't have any issues. And remember to hide the vet bills from your dad!


----------



## omgblonde

em821 said:


> Poor Honey
> Hope he'll eat soon - send good bunny vibes!
> What's the name of the med that you are giving him?



Protexin Bio-Lapis

It's a white powder to go in his water, but omg good thing you asked this because I had to really read the pack to find out the name & right under it it says 'EXP NOV 08'!! He's already had todays! Going to ring first thing in the morn to get an in date one!  I hope it's just a 'best before' date and not a 'use by'!!!!



ItalianFashion said:


> The lush site has the bunny bath bombs in pink on sale for 1.00! I wanted a bunch and the website only lets you get 5 so I called and placed an order for 12. They smell like cotton candy . Yum!
> 
> http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/bath-shower/bath-bombs/fluff-bun


Awww they are SO cute, I'll have to see if my store has them!



kavnadoo said:


> *omg* hope Honey doesn't have any issues. And remember to hide the vet bills from your dad!


Haha we've already had that arguement today! I've paid all the expensive bills out of my own student grant & bought his cages myself & most of his food/toys etc so I don't get why he complains all the time! It's so frustrating!


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> Can they give him the oral solution instead?  Thats what they gave me for the guinea pigs.



the vet said injection is more fast acting and since its been 2-3 weeks we needed that advantage, but yeah i'll request that the following dosages be given orally next time, i cant stand seeing him in pain!


----------



## caruava

*Omg* by the way been wondering... who is Adam Lambert?


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Aww hope they can do it orally next time!

Kav - He's on American Idol right now! There's a thread for him in the celeb section. He's very hot and an *amazing* singer haha and I'm rather obsessed!


----------



## girlvintage

^ i dont follow AI so much, but yeah i think Adam is the only one with real talent this season! and yes - hot too.. lol!


----------



## pond23

I'm hoping Adam Lambert wins American Idol too! He has a great voice!


----------



## caruava

I'll youtube him!


----------



## omgblonde

Haha I never follow Idol but this season I'm hooked! It airs on a Thurs/Fri here but my friend and I are so addicted we watch a live stream from the US on Tues/Wed at 2am our time! LOL we need help!


----------



## girlvintage

mother's day excerpt: 

nose snuggling with binky and rubbing his head until my arm goes numb, so to punish me for stopping he bites my nose in disapproval.. ouch. 

ah motherhood..


*happy mother's day to all bunny lovers! *


----------



## bellapsyd

hope everyone's bunnies are feeling better!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay I guess it is mother's day for us too! I've been avoiding posting too much lately as I don't have much to say that isn't lame jargon! I promise things will improve after Thursday!


----------



## caruava

Wow youtubed the guy and he is good!

Yes and I hope everyone's buns feel better! As well as your nose *GV*...


----------



## caruava

oops


----------



## girlvintage

^ my nose is ok, "bit" his nose right back.. teehee.. despite being so demanding, i so love my little guy!


----------



## pond23

^ Aww! So cute *gv*!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> ^ my nose is ok, "bit" his nose right back.. teehee.. despite being so demanding, i so love my little guy!


 

hehe I always tell luigi I am going to bite you if you do not stop it.  He thinks thats the way to get more petting.


----------



## TxGlam

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow comes when I call him. The only time he ignores me is when he has something more interesting... namely food.
> 
> Rabbits take a lot of time to develop trust. Some will never let you pick them up. I got lucky with Shadow. I made sure I spent plenty of time with him when I first got him so he would get used to me.
> 
> He snuggles with me in bed quite often as well. He won't sleep in the bed all night but he'll cuddle for a while. Sometimes he wakes me up at night by licking my face (sounds cute but a little annoying when it's 3am at night!) I attached a photo of him in bed with me from last night. He stayed for a couple of hours then he hopped off the bed and I heard him hop into his litter tray.
> 
> It will take a lot of patience. I've had Shadow for about 14 months. Only in the past month or 2 have I gotten to the point where I can trust him to stay unsupervised in the house at night when I'm sleeping and not have to worry about him making a mess and destroying stuff.
> 
> So seeing the bunnies being scared in the shelter comes to no surprise to me. It would take a lot of time to gain their trust but when you do it is so worth it. And I totally agree with everything the other ladies have said before me. Good luck!



I'm jealous! lol
 I wish my bunny would snuggle with me! I've had her for 8 years now and she has no interest in snuggling. She has always been very standoff ~ish. She only like to be pet when she's in the mood and doesn't like to be picked up. We have always treated her like a little princess and she even has her own bedroom so she doesn't stay in a cage. Not sure why she is this way but I guess it's just her personality. I love her to death!


----------



## caruava

What can I say bunnies are like that. It's really the luck of the draw! Bunnies generally do what they want when they want, unless their owners forcefully dress them in pink!

(hehe...)


----------



## C.luxe

*I am so sad right now.  

The initial plan was that SO and I would adopt a bunny. So we went down to the SPCA again and guess what? I saw an extremely cute Lionhead and it allowed me to stroke its head without hopping away.

Then it pressed itself against the cage so that I could reach all my fingers in between the grills and touch it! The whole 15 mins it just pressed itself against the cage for me to pat it! 

I walked away for a little while and it hopped back to the back of the cage...But when I approached the cage again, it hopped right to the front of the cage again and pressed itself against the grills asking to be stroked! 

And so I told SO that this is the bunny we've been looking for. We made 2 trips down to SPCA to find the bunny.

But SO backed out last minute! He said maybe we should get a bunny another time, that we might have no time for it, the fur will be all over, etc. I was already prepared to commit myself to one and now that we've found the perfect bunny, he's having second thoughts!?



Should I go back and just go ahead with the adoption? Like, adopt now, talk later? I can't stop thinking of it!

And you know what makes me really pissed? After we went back home, SO said "if the SPCA's not closed now, we'll go back for it...But it is closed."

WTH.*


----------



## girlvintage

^ i think your SO is a jerk for making you hope for nothing!

if i were you i'd go ahead and get the bunny, specially bec you finally bonded with one and your heart has fallen for the poor thing, you wouldn't be in that situation in the first place if he hadn't agreed to it! so what if he cant handle it -- then tough, i'm sure you can take care of the bunny by yourself. 

i'm sorry but my blood is boiling for you.. is he in some kind of power trip?? grrr..


----------



## em821

*OMG * The expired med shouldn't cause any problem, most time just the active ingredient is not "active" anymore - which does no good! Good thing that you found out that and hopefully you got one thats not yet expired! How's Honey doing?

*GV * Haha, Binky is so feisty!  Bunny motherhood! My DH came home with 2 rose bouquets, I was so confused for a second, but he said one is for me since Im mom to our 3 little critters!  

*TxGlam*  Bunnies personalities are so hard to predict, some are just more independent. Glad you can love her for who she is!


----------



## em821

*C.luxe *- So sorry to hear this, especially after you have attached yourself to one! We know how much you want to get a bunny ! Maybe your SO is afraid of the responsibility comes with having a small but yet sensitive animal? Do you have the bunny housing set-up already? If you think you can take care and have enough time to play and train the bunny  I dont think theres any reason that you shouldnt go for it! On the other hand, if your SO really doesnt like the bunny, you might put yourself in a hard situation by in between the 2 of them. 




C.luxe said:


> *And you know what makes me really pissed? After we went back home, SO said "if the SPCA's not closed now, we'll go back for it...But it is closed."*


I dont like this !


----------



## pond23

I would go back and adopt the precious little lionhead *C.luxe*. I think your SO is being unreasonable and difficult. It is such a special thing to instantly bond with a bunny at a shelter. It doesn't always happen, so you are so fortunate to have found "the one." It was unfair of your SO to have raised your hopes and then dashed them.


----------



## ksammon

*Hello I'm New to bunny Lovers and I'm sure someone has asked this question but here goes... i really want a Bunny but  I'm allergic to them .. also i know they shed a lot So i was talking to a friend of my mom & her granddaughter has the same problem as me .. but she just got a bunny and from what I'm told its a special bunny that doesn't shed. Is that true ?   Also she said there expensive but i want one Can someone help me out with more info ??*


----------



## pond23

^ Hmm. I know some bunnies shed less than others (e.g. short-haired rexes), but I don't know of any that don't shed or that don't trigger allergies at all. Maybe one of the other ladies on this thread knows more.


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> *OMG * The expired med shouldn't cause any problem, most time just the active ingredient is not "active" anymore - which does no good! Good thing that you found out that and hopefully you got one thats not yet expired! How's Honey doing?
> 
> *GV * Haha, Binky is so feisty!  Bunny motherhood! My DH came home with 2 rose bouquets, I was so confused for a second, but he said one is for me since Im mom to our 3 little critters!
> 
> *TxGlam*  Bunnies personalities are so hard to predict, some are just more independent. Glad you can love her for who she is!



awww! how sweet of your DH!


----------



## jellybebe

C.luxe said:


> *I am so sad right now.
> 
> The initial plan was that SO and I would adopt a bunny. So we went down to the SPCA again and guess what? I saw an extremely cute Lionhead and it allowed me to stroke its head without hopping away.
> 
> Then it pressed itself against the cage so that I could reach all my fingers in between the grills and touch it! The whole 15 mins it just pressed itself against the cage for me to pat it!
> 
> I walked away for a little while and it hopped back to the back of the cage...But when I approached the cage again, it hopped right to the front of the cage again and pressed itself against the grills asking to be stroked!
> 
> And so I told SO that this is the bunny we've been looking for. We made 2 trips down to SPCA to find the bunny.
> 
> But SO backed out last minute! He said maybe we should get a bunny another time, that we might have no time for it, the fur will be all over, etc. I was already prepared to commit myself to one and now that we've found the perfect bunny, he's having second thoughts!?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go back and just go ahead with the adoption? Like, adopt now, talk later? I can't stop thinking of it!
> 
> And you know what makes me really pissed? After we went back home, SO said "if the SPCA's not closed now, we'll go back for it...But it is closed."
> 
> WTH.*



Get the bunny! You never know, he might come around. My bf was hesitant at first but I went and got my bunny anyway, and now he's absolutely in love!


----------



## omgblonde

^ Same here. My dad refused to even be in the same room as Honey before now he's always petting and talking to him!

Pond - He's eating a little, but it's def his teeth that's the problem. He'll only eat softer foods and if he eats pelletts he'll tilt his head so he only has to chew one side  taking him back tomorrow to book the surgery! I'm going away for the weekend so I hope thay can do it asap so I can make sure he's okay before I have to leave!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> ^ Same here. My dad refused to even be in the same room as Honey before now he's always petting and talking to him!
> 
> Pond - He's eating a little, but it's def his teeth that's the problem. He'll only eat softer foods and if he eats pelletts he'll tilt his head so he only has to chew one side  taking him back tomorrow to book the surgery! I'm going away for the weekend so I hope thay can do it asap so I can make sure he's okay before I have to leave!



thats so cute that your dad talks to him!

my mom hates it when i refer to binky as my baby bec she wants a REAL grandchild.. but i found out from the help that when i'm not home she would periodically visit the "baby" in my room.. hehe..

poor honey, so its the molars (is that the right term for the inside teeth??) thats bothering him and not his front teeth?


----------



## omgblonde

I think so.. sharp spurs grow off them or something digging into his cheeks/mouth which is painful for him


----------



## pond23

^ I'm sending positive vibes *Honey*'s way *Sarah*! I wish bunnies didn't have all of these dental problems. I hate to see them suffering or in pain.


----------



## caruava

C.luxe said:


> *I am so sad right now.
> 
> The initial plan was that SO and I would adopt a bunny. So we went down to the SPCA again and guess what? I saw an extremely cute Lionhead and it allowed me to stroke its head without hopping away.
> 
> Then it pressed itself against the cage so that I could reach all my fingers in between the grills and touch it! The whole 15 mins it just pressed itself against the cage for me to pat it!
> 
> I walked away for a little while and it hopped back to the back of the cage...But when I approached the cage again, it hopped right to the front of the cage again and pressed itself against the grills asking to be stroked!
> 
> And so I told SO that this is the bunny we've been looking for. We made 2 trips down to SPCA to find the bunny.
> 
> But SO backed out last minute! He said maybe we should get a bunny another time, that we might have no time for it, the fur will be all over, etc. I was already prepared to commit myself to one and now that we've found the perfect bunny, he's having second thoughts!?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go back and just go ahead with the adoption? Like, adopt now, talk later? I can't stop thinking of it!
> 
> And you know what makes me really pissed? After we went back home, SO said "if the SPCA's not closed now, we'll go back for it...But it is closed."
> 
> WTH.*



I'm so sorry to hear that. Do you live with your SO? If not I would go ahead and get it if you're not living together. That must suck though. 

Really sorry to hear that, to get your hopes up like that. Do let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> ^ Same here. My dad refused to even be in the same room as Honey before now he's always petting and talking to him!
> 
> Pond - He's eating a little, but it's def his teeth that's the problem. He'll only eat softer foods and if he eats pelletts he'll tilt his head so he only has to chew one side  taking him back tomorrow to book the surgery! I'm going away for the weekend so I hope thay can do it asap so I can make sure he's okay before I have to leave!



That's not good... I hope he gets well soon. Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## caruava

By the way almost cooked rabbit for dinner yesterday...

(kidding, but I was mad)

Shadow for some FREAKING reason out of the blue decided to mark my bed. It's been more than 10 months since he's had an accident.

It went through my blanket and doona, sheets and completely soaked my mattress. I washed and washed the mattress but it still reeks.

So last night I was freezing on the couch. Doesn't help with the winter weather as well.

So Shadow got locked up in his condo for the first time in a long time last night. Funny thing was I woke up in the morning really nice and warm. I was in a sleeping bag and had a thick blanket on me.

The bf had come in the middle of the night and stuffed me into his sleeping bag. He said that he had heated up the sleeping bag with the hairdryer else he wouldn't had been able to get me into it if it was cold!


----------



## pond23

^ Awww! That was such a sweet thing for your bf to do *kav*! I wish all men were that considerate.


----------



## shinymagpie

Awwww....thats so sweet.
Sucks about the bed though,our bunny did the same thing to my daughters bed but when we put the blanket under some hot water it came out straight away.
Bunny did this to my other half's bed and he wasn't happy, but my daughter went and put the blanket in the washing machine and it came out straight away.
Whenever bunny is out of his cage he marks any kind of bedding, which is very annoying because now he can't come out without someone in the room with him.I guess it was a telltale sign when he kept marking and we didn't know what it was and we kept thinking he wasn't properly toilet trained, which he was.
Now bunny has taken a liking to the walls and we live in an apartment so its really bad.
And he's also decided that grandma's handbag taste's good too.
I'm not sure what to do about it and he's eaten away the corner of the wall  so we'll have to pay to get it redone and it's very expensive so I am angry at bunny but he never looks guilty just cute.
He jumped up on his carrier this morning and promptly peed on it and he looked very happy with himself until I put him in his cage and shut the door.
He hates going in his carrier which is understandable if you are a pet because it usually means a trip to the vet with cold hands.
Bunny is currently demolishing some cardboard boxes with loud ripping noises.


----------



## C.luxe

*Thanks, girlvintage, em821, pond23, jellybebe, omgblonde and kavnadoo!

I know right. Why give me false hope? And to think that I went through so much research...Where to buy bunny playpens, what kind of hay, where to get the best deals for bunny accessories and bunny grooming, etc.

Well, I just came back home from my local SPCA. SO saw that I was very upset about the whole thing and decided that we will make a trip down and adopt it today.

Alas! 

THE BUNNY HAS BEEN ADOPTED BY SOMEONE ELSE! :cry:

Bad day.
*


----------



## C.luxe

shinymagpie said:


> Awwww....thats so sweet.
> Sucks about the bed though,our bunny did the same thing to my daughters bed but when we put the blanket under some hot water it came out straight away.
> Bunny did this to my other half's bed and he wasn't happy, but my daughter went and put the blanket in the washing machine and it came out straight away.
> Whenever bunny is out of his cage he marks any kind of bedding, which is very annoying because now he can't come out without someone in the room with him.I guess it was a telltale sign when he kept marking and we didn't know what it was and we kept thinking he wasn't properly toilet trained, which he was.
> Now bunny has taken a liking to the walls and we live in an apartment so its really bad.
> And he's also decided that grandma's handbag taste's good too.
> I'm not sure what to do about it and he's eaten away the corner of the wall  so we'll have to pay to get it redone and it's very expensive so I am angry at bunny but he never looks guilty just cute.
> He jumped up on his carrier this morning and promptly peed on it and he looked very happy with himself until I put him in his cage and shut the door.
> He hates going in his carrier which is understandable if you are a pet because it usually means a trip to the vet with cold hands.
> Bunny is currently demolishing some cardboard boxes with loud ripping noises.



*That's one cute little terror! They get away with murder. *


----------



## C.luxe

ksammon said:


> *Hello I'm New to bunny Lovers and I'm sure someone has asked this question but here goes... i really want a Bunny but  I'm allergic to them .. also i know they shed a lot So i was talking to a friend of my mom & her granddaughter has the same problem as me .. but she just got a bunny and from what I'm told its a special bunny that doesn't shed. Is that true ?   Also she said there expensive but i want one Can someone help me out with more info ??*



*I know there are hypoallergenic dogs and cats, so I am pretty sure there are hypoallergenic bunnies. But they are very expensive. 

But hypoallergenic claims are often debated.

The common misconception is that allergens come from animal's fur, but actually, it is their saliva and dander that cause allergies. It has almost nothing to do with shedding of fur!

Therefore it is possible that you might be allergic to one bunny but not the other, although they are of the same breed!

The only way to find out is to actually spend at least few days with the animal and see if you develop any allergic reactions.

Good luck! 
*


----------



## girlvintage

*cluxe* -- oh that really sucks.. i hope you find another bunny to adopt though, don't give up!! 

*shinymag *-- they do get away with anything with that guilt-free cutie face! binky is totally jealous of the BF and insists on peeing on the Bfs side of the bed when he gets a chance, so i have given up trying to be the bunny police and just put a fence that prevents him from going to that side.. problem is now the BF has to hurdle the fence each time he goes to bed!!... bunny 1 - BF zero - 

*kav* -- that is soooo sweet of your BF to do that!!  you didnt wake up when he was transferring you to the sleeping bag? i am such a light sleeper, impossible to transfer me anywhere while sleeping.. lol!


----------



## shinymagpie

This afternoon bunny gave daughter mark1 a very short haircut so now she this little tuft of hair right at the front of her head ,she came and showed me but said it was fine and was later feeding bunny treats again shortly afterword and said she could put hair wax on it and smooth it down but still is not entirely happy.
He gets away with everything, like you said.
Anybody else have anymore funny bunny stories?


----------



## jellybebe

C.luxe said:


> *Thanks, girlvintage, em821, pond23, jellybebe, omgblonde and kavnadoo!
> 
> I know right. Why give me false hope? And to think that I went through so much research...Where to buy bunny playpens, what kind of hay, where to get the best deals for bunny accessories and bunny grooming, etc.
> 
> Well, I just came back home from my local SPCA. SO saw that I was very upset about the whole thing and decided that we will make a trip down and adopt it today.
> 
> Alas!
> 
> THE BUNNY HAS BEEN ADOPTED BY SOMEONE ELSE! :cry:
> 
> Bad day.
> *



Sorry to hear that! Hopefully the bunny went to a good home. Maybe you can put your name on a WL in case that bunny doesn't work out, or maybe you will find another one? 

Sarah, how irritating that Honey's teeth grow spurs all the time! Poor little guy, their teeth can normally be trimmed but I guess his back teeth are the problem.

Kav, I can't believe Shadow started marking your stuff! Naughty bunny.

2 more days until freedom! Terrified but looking forward to being done. Hopefully I don't flunk and will continue on with my education as usual next fall.


----------



## bellapsyd

hi ladies! checking in from LA!  i'll catch up later


----------



## girlvintage

^ yay!! did you bring any of your buns with you?


----------



## ItalianFashion

C.luxe said:


> *I am so sad right now.  *
> 
> *The initial plan was that SO and I would adopt a bunny. So we went down to the SPCA again and guess what? I saw an extremely cute Lionhead and it allowed me to stroke its head without hopping away.*
> 
> *Then it pressed itself against the cage so that I could reach all my fingers in between the grills and touch it! The whole 15 mins it just pressed itself against the cage for me to pat it! *
> 
> *I walked away for a little while and it hopped back to the back of the cage...But when I approached the cage again, it hopped right to the front of the cage again and pressed itself against the grills asking to be stroked! *
> 
> *And so I told SO that this is the bunny we've been looking for. We made 2 trips down to SPCA to find the bunny.*
> 
> *But SO backed out last minute! He said maybe we should get a bunny another time, that we might have no time for it, the fur will be all over, etc. I was already prepared to commit myself to one and now that we've found the perfect bunny, he's having second thoughts!?*
> 
> **
> 
> *Should I go back and just go ahead with the adoption? Like, adopt now, talk later? I can't stop thinking of it!*
> 
> *And you know what makes me really pissed? After we went back home, SO said "if the SPCA's not closed now, we'll go back for it...But it is closed."*
> 
> *WTH.*


 


Grrr What a meanie to get your hopes up like that.  If you know you could care for it long term and the bunny makes you happy I would go for it.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> ^ Same here. My dad refused to even be in the same room as Honey before now he's always petting and talking to him!
> 
> Pond - He's eating a little, but it's def his teeth that's the problem. He'll only eat softer foods and if he eats pelletts he'll tilt his head so he only has to chew one side  taking him back tomorrow to book the surgery! I'm going away for the weekend so I hope thay can do it asap so I can make sure he's okay before I have to leave!


 

My dad loves luigi also now.  He treats him like a grandchild. Bringing things for him and asking to see new pictures.  

I was wondering if honey ever got abbcesses from the molars.  That happened to my pig before and they said that animals with molar problems often get them.  Can you give him critical care until he gets in?  That is easier to eat


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> By the way almost cooked rabbit for dinner yesterday...
> 
> (kidding, but I was mad)
> 
> Shadow for some FREAKING reason out of the blue decided to mark my bed. It's been more than 10 months since he's had an accident.
> 
> It went through my blanket and doona, sheets and completely soaked my mattress. I washed and washed the mattress but it still reeks.
> 
> So last night I was freezing on the couch. Doesn't help with the winter weather as well.
> 
> So Shadow got locked up in his condo for the first time in a long time last night. Funny thing was I woke up in the morning really nice and warm. I was in a sleeping bag and had a thick blanket on me.
> 
> The bf had come in the middle of the night and stuffed me into his sleeping bag. He said that he had heated up the sleeping bag with the hairdryer else he wouldn't had been able to get me into it if it was cold!


 

Oh no Kav. I would have been poed as well.  That is a strong smell and the urine is so dark.  I would try to buy some of that stuff online asap that neutralizes and removes pet stains.  I forget what I used but it worked for me one time when my exs cats peed on my bed.  Luigi did this on our brand new white couch during the time he went crazy from the ball in his room. Luckily it came out with washing in warm water and soap.

Your b/f sounds so sweet and thoughtful.


----------



## TxGlam

C.luxe said:


> *I am so sad right now.
> 
> The initial plan was that SO and I would adopt a bunny. So we went down to the SPCA again and guess what? I saw an extremely cute Lionhead and it allowed me to stroke its head without hopping away.
> 
> Then it pressed itself against the cage so that I could reach all my fingers in between the grills and touch it! The whole 15 mins it just pressed itself against the cage for me to pat it!
> 
> I walked away for a little while and it hopped back to the back of the cage...But when I approached the cage again, it hopped right to the front of the cage again and pressed itself against the grills asking to be stroked!
> 
> And so I told SO that this is the bunny we've been looking for. We made 2 trips down to SPCA to find the bunny.
> 
> But SO backed out last minute! He said maybe we should get a bunny another time, that we might have no time for it, the fur will be all over, etc. I was already prepared to commit myself to one and now that we've found the perfect bunny, he's having second thoughts!?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go back and just go ahead with the adoption? Like, adopt now, talk later? I can't stop thinking of it!
> 
> And you know what makes me really pissed? After we went back home, SO said "if the SPCA's not closed now, we'll go back for it...But it is closed."
> 
> 
> 
> WTH.*



If you bonded with a bunny that quickly then I would definitely go for it. I am sure once he bonds with it too he will understand. They are adorable and amazing animals!

Oh no nevermind, just saw your post that it has been adopted. So sorry to hear that! Hopefully it found another good home...that's all that really matters!


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> ^ yay!! did you bring any of your buns with you?




no hun, just finding an apt right now.  I don't move until August!  thinking of flying them with Pet Air......what do you guys think of that airlines?


----------



## em821

kavnadoo said:


> By the way almost cooked rabbit for dinner yesterday...
> 
> (kidding, but I was mad)
> 
> Shadow for some FREAKING reason out of the blue decided to mark my bed. It's been more than 10 months since he's had an accident.
> 
> It went through my blanket and doona, sheets and completely soaked my mattress. I washed and washed the mattress but it still reeks.
> 
> So last night I was freezing on the couch. Doesn't help with the winter weather as well.
> 
> So Shadow got locked up in his condo for the first time in a long time last night. Funny thing was I woke up in the morning really nice and warm. I was in a sleeping bag and had a thick blanket on me.
> 
> The bf had come in the middle of the night and stuffed me into his sleeping bag. He said that he had heated up the sleeping bag with the hairdryer else he wouldn't had been able to get me into it if it was cold!


 
Sorry about your mattress! Oh-Oh went through a period of peeing on my bed and ME - only in the middle of the night! Try a mattress cover (plastic with zipper) to pretect your mattress! Your bf is so sweet!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> ^ Same here. My dad refused to even be in the same room as Honey before now he's always petting and talking to him!
> 
> Pond - He's eating a little, but it's def his teeth that's the problem. He'll only eat softer foods and if he eats pelletts he'll tilt his head so he only has to chew one side  taking him back tomorrow to book the surgery! I'm going away for the weekend so I hope thay can do it asap so I can make sure he's okay before I have to leave!


 
Poor little Honey! Hopefully you can get him in before your trip. Try add warm water to his pellet to make a mush - so it's soft and doesn't require chewing!


----------



## em821

C.luxe said:


> *Thanks, girlvintage, em821, pond23, jellybebe, omgblonde and kavnadoo!*
> 
> *I know right. Why give me false hope? And to think that I went through so much research...Where to buy bunny playpens, what kind of hay, where to get the best deals for bunny accessories and bunny grooming, etc.*
> 
> *Well, I just came back home from my local SPCA. SO saw that I was very upset about the whole thing and decided that we will make a trip down and adopt it today.*
> 
> *Alas! *
> 
> *THE BUNNY HAS BEEN ADOPTED BY SOMEONE ELSE! :cry:*
> 
> *Bad day.*


 
I'm so sorry to hear this! There are so many sweet bunnies, hopefully you'll be ablet to connect with another bunny and able to give it a home! 



bellapsyd said:


> no hun, just finding an apt right now. I don't move until August! thinking of flying them with Pet Air......what do you guys think of that airlines?


 
Do they transfer bunnies now? I know when they first came out, they only transfer dogs and cats, but I havent checked their website since!


----------



## jellybebe

So excited! I'm finally free!!!


----------



## pond23

^ That's excellent news *jelly*! What a load off of your shoulders!


----------



## jellybebe

^Still a little over a week before I can go home though. I need to go shopping!  Today I sent my bf to H&M to get a dress from the Matthew Williamson collabo - don't know if he will find it!


----------



## pond23

^ That's so cute! I love sending a boyfriend to pick up a girlie item! It's fun to see what they will actually come home with it. You never know what you are going to get. LOL!


----------



## shopETOH

Hi!  i need some more advice!! My Honey bunny is doing fab, but I hate the litter I'm using.  i use Care Fresh and just change it every 2 days since you can't scoop it.  i like a really clean cage foe her.  the problem is she's a lionhead with really fluffy hair and the carefresh is getting all over her and embedded in her bunny butt fur!!!  I hate this because she's so good with the poos/pees but then has litter constantly stuck to her bottom.   does anyone have anything better that might work for this fluffy kid?  At the rate I'm going, I have to brush her twice a day just to keep the litter out.....  TIA!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ try yesterday's news


----------



## em821

shopETOH said:


> Hi!  i need some more advice!! My Honey bunny is doing fab, but I hate the litter I'm using.  i use Care Fresh and just change it every 2 days since you can't scoop it.  i like a really clean cage foe her.  the problem is she's a lionhead with really fluffy hair and the carefresh is getting all over her and embedded in her bunny butt fur!!!  I hate this because she's so good with the poos/pees but then has litter constantly stuck to her bottom.   does anyone have anything better that might work for this fluffy kid?  At the rate I'm going, I have to brush her twice a day just to keep the litter out.....  TIA!!!



"Back2Nature" litter! Made from recycled newspapers and pressed into pellets! No chemicals are used!


----------



## girlvintage

hiya!! just got back from my hk trip - very fun trip - but my feet are hella swollen from all the walking!! got some great buys though!! i will post my haul after i get a major foot spa!


----------



## bellapsyd

yay^^


Bella got spayed today!!!!  she's doing ok, very angry.  I hate that we have to grab her to give her the pain meds!


----------



## em821

GV - aw! can't wait to see all your purchases! Sounds like you had a great vacation!

Bella- glad to hear that Bella is doing well and got spayed!


----------



## omgblonde

Glad you had fun GV! I went away for the weekend and my feet are covered in blisters.. I feel your pain! 

Aww I hope Bella makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## girlvintage

omg - Kris Allen won! .. although i'm sure Adam has a contract and a huge career to look forward to already


----------



## girlvintage

here are some of my great hk finds: 

bangles and cocktail rings, and a funky bronze watch

sparkly ballet flats

manolos at a huge 70% sale!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> yay^^
> 
> 
> Bella got spayed today!!!!  she's doing ok, very angry.  I hate that we have to grab her to give her the pain meds!



Aw thats great! i hope bella feels better soon! sending good bunny vibes to the little patient..


----------



## em821

GV - Great finds! Cute flats! I can't wear bangles and large rings for work, but those are so fun for weekends!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hope bella feels better soon. I bet she is angry. Poor thing keeps hurting. 

GV- I love all of your finds! Such nice jewelry and I love the sparkly flats.  I am glad you had a good time.


----------



## girlvintage

^ thanks If and em! 

yeah the sparkly flats are definitely my fave.. i got talked into buying those manolos bec they were so affordable, but now i still dont know if i'll be able to wear them that often.. oh well! i want to go back to hk already!


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh GV love your haul especially the flats! Are they comfy? 

I just got back from a week in a rural location where I worked with a doctor all week. I had bad internet connections for half of the week so couldn't come here. I also missed out on the H&M dress, but I picked up the peacock one and can't wait to wear it.

Going home tomorrow!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> omg - Kris Allen won! .. although i'm sure Adam has a contract and a huge career to look forward to already


I hope soooo! I was on the edge of my seat all night watching the finale haha

Those ballet flats are ADORABLE


----------



## girlvintage

jelly - i looove H&M and went wild in their hk stores! 

the ballet flats are very comfy, i'm kicking myself for not buying more stuff while i was there!   could've - would've - should've - grrrrr!!

omg - my jaw dropped when adam didnt win.. but then again - the judges shouldn't predict outcomes the night of voting - it influences people to shower support for the underdog! i'm actually glad paula is leaving the show - i think her opinions have become quite useless and more of a distraction - and she needs to stay away from the juice before going on tv


----------



## jellybebe

Yes I don't watch Idol but I agree that Paula is way too spacy/wasted/whatever.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all.

Lovely Hong Kong purchases. Congrats. 

Time for Pudding to get spayed. He's circuiting my daughters. Oh well.

One of them made a lettuce suit of armor for him. He ate it.

He's got really big so quickly. Still a nice little guy though. I am still amazed at how easy it is to have him around the house (providing we keep the cables out of his way).

Anyone had their boy's spayed. How long is the recovery time?  Hope Bella is recovering well


----------



## bellapsyd

^ so cute!  neutering males is pretty easy.  recovery is usually fast as well!  My boys bounced back quickly


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Lovely Hong Kong purchases. Congrats.
> 
> Time for Pudding to get spayed. He's circuiting my daughters. Oh well.
> 
> One of them made a lettuce suit of armor for him. He ate it.
> 
> He's got really big so quickly. Still a nice little guy though. I am still amazed at how easy it is to have him around the house (providing we keep the cables out of his way).
> 
> Anyone had their boy's spayed. How long is the recovery time?  Hope Bella is recovering well



this thread is basically a sausage fest! hehe

guys are easier to "fix" than girls


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> this thread is basically a sausage fest! hehe
> 
> guys are easier to "fix" than girls



Ha ha ha. Yes, statistically there must be female rabbit somewhere, but not many on this thread :wondering


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:


> Ha ha ha. Yes, statistically there must be female rabbit somewhere, but not many on this thread :wondering




Ooops. Plural error. That should be 'rabbits'.

My daughter just found the mythical rabbit cafe in Nagoya city. For a price, you can go to the cafe and sit with a rabbit of your choice for a certain time. Many packages are available. My husband is stunned that she would want to sit with a rabbit when a perfectly good one has just eaten his mac cable.

We are considering checking it out today. It's appropriately called the Mixi Usagi (Japanese for rabbit) Cafe. She is looking at pictures of lionheads. 

Anyone seen a rabbit cafe anywhere else? Or is this another 'only in Japan ' type thing?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ so cool!!!  never heard of it in the states!  hope the bunnies are well taken care of...


----------



## jellybebe

shinymagpie said:


> Ooops. Plural error. That should be 'rabbits'.
> 
> My daughter just found the mythical rabbit cafe in Nagoya city. For a price, you can go to the cafe and sit with a rabbit of your choice for a certain time. Many packages are available. My husband is stunned that she would want to sit with a rabbit when a perfectly good one has just eaten his mac cable.
> 
> We are considering checking it out today. It's appropriately called the Mixi Usagi (Japanese for rabbit) Cafe. She is looking at pictures of lionheads.
> 
> Anyone seen a rabbit cafe anywhere else? Or is this another 'only in Japan ' type thing?



I have never heard of these! They sound so cute!

So I am home with my little guy. At first he was surprised to see me and backed away when I went to kiss him, but pretty soon he was licking me and following me around and this morning he woke me up with bunny kisses!

Anyone getting the fifi le lapin collaboration with le sportsac? So cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ haven't heard of it, pics??


yay for being reunited with Evander!!!


----------



## jellybebe

I am really having no luck with photo posting here, let's see if I can find a link:
http://www.lesportsac.com/store/air/fifi_lapin/8751_3950.html
I like the sweethearts print!


----------



## omgblonde

LOL it really is a sausage fest in here 

*shinymagpie* - wow that sounds so cute!

*jelly* - aww I bet Evander is glad to have you home! those bags are adorable!


----------



## duranie70

OK- can someone explain the different types of bunnies out there?
I am looking at petfinder but have no clue between lop eared, velveteen lop, american, himilayan.... etc

Want someone that is litter box trained, will love to cuddle and get pats, but be ok along for 8 hrs a day while I am at work.


----------



## girlvintage

^ welcome to the bunny chat! you can familiarize yourself with the different breeds here:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/1451/breeds2.html

you can train all bunnies to be litter-trained, but all bunnies differ in temperament. the larger breeds are more laid back, smaller breeds are more active but are also more likely to dislike being carried. they sleep during the day and are most active in the early morning and in the evening - so they are very ideal for people who go to work during the day. but they are also perfectly happy to be bonded with another bun, this way bunny wont get lonely when you leave for work. 

there are alot of bunny rescue centers where you can adopt buns that have already been spayed and neutered, they are usually litter-trained already. good luck!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ nice summary GV!!


----------



## C.luxe

duranie70 said:


> OK- can someone explain the different types of bunnies out there?
> I am looking at petfinder but have no clue between lop eared, velveteen lop, american, himilayan.... etc
> 
> Want someone that is litter box trained, will love to cuddle and get pats, but be ok along for 8 hrs a day while I am at work.



*I've been looking around... I think that Lionheads are pretty active, Lops are very friendly and more likely to welcome cuddles. So a cross of Lionhead-Lop will be really adorable! 


*


----------



## duranie70

Is there a difference in temperment between a Holland Lop and Mini Rex?
We live in an apt, not a house so my hubby thinks we should go for a small bunny. 
Can they be trained to not eat handbags, rugs, couches.. and what my hubby fears most- cables/wires? Our bird bit through a computer wire, cost a lot of money. 

Also, I'd want him trained to be free.. not in a cage all day!


----------



## girlvintage

^ holland lops are definitely friendly breeds - there are mini lops if you're looking for a smaller breed

unfortunately, prevention is the best training. DONT display your fave bag around if you dont want the bun to do some "taste testing" if you know what i mean..

there are sturdy wire protectors that you can buy from the store, they're hard plastic tubings that wrap around house wires.. 

most of the buns here on the thread have the run of the house, but you have to start with strict supervised runs and limitations! only when the bun knows his place in your house then he can run free unsupervised.. some buns never learn, like mine! - i made a mistake in trusting binky once and left him uncaged when i slept overnight somewhere.. he showed his disapproval by leaving poop and peeing on my bed.. 

*Bella* - hahaha thanks! we should already have a standardized Q&A here since we're always  repeating bunny advice anyway LOL!


----------



## duranie70

I wish we could do a Bunny Q&A thread here- lol.
I am now leaning toward a blue mini rex. 
There hair is like velvet right? DO they shed?
I don't know.. was looking at sites all day.
I love the English Lop but do not know where I'd find one in NY.
I read if it gets cold you have to put their ears in tube socks to protect them. My hubby and I laughed and laughed.


----------



## girlvintage

^ omg the tube socks on the ears just killed me!


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> ^ holland lops are definitely friendly breeds - there are mini lops if you're looking for a smaller breed
> 
> unfortunately, prevention is the best training. DONT display your fave bag around if you dont want the bun to do some "taste testing" if you know what i mean..
> 
> there are sturdy wire protectors that you can buy from the store, they're hard plastic tubings that wrap around house wires..
> 
> most of the buns here on the thread have the run of the house, but you have to start with strict supervised runs and limitations! only when the bun knows his place in your house then he can run free unsupervised.. some buns never learn, like mine! - i made a mistake in trusting binky once and left him uncaged when i slept overnight somewhere.. he showed his disapproval by leaving poop and peeing on my bed..
> 
> *Bella* - hahaha thanks! we should already have a standardized Q&A here since we're always  repeating bunny advice anyway LOL!



That's actually a good idea for a sticky - bunny FAQs! Maybe someone could start one.


----------



## peachiesncream

hi everyone. just wondering if u guys neuter ur male rabbits?? thinking of spaying hefner, but i dont know. hmm........


----------



## jellybebe

^Definitely do it. I had my bunny (he's a male) neutered at about 3 months and he's a lot more gentle because of it. Bunnies can be very very annoying when they want to mate. They can also be territorial.


----------



## em821

shinymagpie said:


> Ooops. Plural error. That should be 'rabbits'.
> 
> My daughter just found the mythical rabbit cafe in Nagoya city. For a price, you can go to the cafe and sit with a rabbit of your choice for a certain time. Many packages are available. My husband is stunned that she would want to sit with a rabbit when a perfectly good one has just eaten his mac cable.
> 
> We are considering checking it out today. It's appropriately called the Mixi Usagi (Japanese for rabbit) Cafe. She is looking at pictures of lionheads.
> 
> Anyone seen a rabbit cafe anywhere else? Or is this another 'only in Japan ' type thing?


 
Aw! Sounds so cute! I never heard of these!



jellybebe said:


> I have never heard of these! They sound so cute!
> 
> So I am home with my little guy. At first he was surprised to see me and backed away when I went to kiss him, but pretty soon he was licking me and following me around and this morning he woke me up with bunny kisses!
> 
> Anyone getting the fifi le lapin collaboration with le sportsac? So cute!


 
Evander is so sweet! He must really misses you!


----------



## em821

duranie70 said:


> Is there a difference in temperment between a Holland Lop and Mini Rex?
> We live in an apt, not a house so my hubby thinks *we should go for a small bunny. *
> Can they be trained to not eat handbags, rugs, couches.. and what my hubby fears most- cables/wires? Our bird bit through a computer wire, cost a lot of money.
> 
> Also, I'd want him trained to be free.. not in a cage all day!


 
Usually just the reverse - Smaller breeds actually needs more space! Like GV said, smaller ones tend to be more active! Rabbits like to chew, it's their instinct! Keeping chewable things away from them is the best solution! Mine are not caged at all. But you will need to cage them in the beginning to train them with supervised out-cage running time!


----------



## em821

peachiesncream said:


> hi everyone. just wondering if u guys neuter ur male rabbits?? thinking of spaying hefner, but i dont know. hmm........


 
Do it! His hormon level will drive him crazy! He'll have better litter box habits too!


----------



## em821

Last weekend, DH and I went to one of the CO-HRS's sanctuary for rabbit tune-ups! There were 28 rabbits that needs to be checked. Every bun are well, other than 3 needs to see the vet. One had front teeth cliped righ there, which I had never seen it done! Other than rabbits, this sanctuary also rescues goats, turkeys, sheeps,...etc!

Here are some pics of the group and me! The black bunny in the last pic was so sweet - she gave me kisses during her tune-up! I wish I could bring her home with me!


----------



## em821

Some more pics from that day!


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbit cafe in Nagoya was great. Very clean. Very strict rules for customers about things so that there is minimum stress on the bunnies. So many cute bunnies and they looked really good. Will post some photos in a couple of days. Buying a house so minimal free computer time right now!


----------



## peachiesncream

thanks everyone.   i will proceed with neutering him then.


----------



## caruava

Oh wow that looked like so much fun *em*! Love the last photo of you petting the goat... (that is a goat right?)


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> The rabbit cafe in Nagoya was great. Very clean. Very strict rules for customers about things so that there is minimum stress on the bunnies. So many cute bunnies and they looked really good. Will post some photos in a couple of days. Buying a house so minimal free computer time right now!



that sounds like a really awesome and original idea, makes me want to start my own bunny cafe here! the only bunny petting zoo here has all sorts of bunny breeds, unfortunately they all got contaminated with mites, the poor things.. i havent been back since but i hope the management took care of the mites


----------



## jellybebe

Love the pics Em! That black bunny looks so cute.


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> that sounds like a really awesome and original idea, makes me want to start my own bunny cafe here! the only bunny petting zoo here has all sorts of bunny breeds, unfortunately they all got contaminated with mites, the poor things.. i havent been back since but i hope the management took care of the mites



Do it!


----------



## em821

Yep Kav! That's a goat I was petting! DH thinks the goat looked like he's smiling! They were all so friendly even the sheeps are not shy at all!

Jelly - That black bunny looks like a smaller size of Oh-Oh! I had a hard time to put her back!


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Lovely Hong Kong purchases. Congrats.
> 
> Time for Pudding to get spayed. He's circuiting my daughters. Oh well.
> 
> One of them made a lettuce suit of armor for him. He ate it.
> 
> He's got really big so quickly. Still a nice little guy though. I am still amazed at how easy it is to have him around the house (providing we keep the cables out of his way).
> 
> Anyone had their boy's spayed. How long is the recovery time? Hope Bella is recovering well


 

lol that is such a cute pic! It fits his bum perfectly.  The rabbit cafe sounds interesting.  I have never heard of such a thing.  I cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> I have never heard of these! They sound so cute!
> 
> So I am home with my little guy. At first he was surprised to see me and backed away when I went to kiss him, but pretty soon he was licking me and following me around and this morning he woke me up with bunny kisses!
> 
> Anyone getting the fifi le lapin collaboration with le sportsac? So cute!


 

yay evander gets to be with you again.  I am sure he is excited.  I am off too google this lesportsac! 

Ooh nice http://www.lesportsac.com/store/air/fifi_lapin/8752_3950.html

I like all of them


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Last weekend, DH and I went to one of the CO-HRS's sanctuary for rabbit tune-ups! There were 28 rabbits that needs to be checked. Every bun are well, other than 3 needs to see the vet. One had front teeth cliped righ there, which I had never seen it done! Other than rabbits, this sanctuary also rescues goats, turkeys, sheeps,...etc!
> 
> Here are some pics of the group and me! The black bunny in the last pic was so sweet - she gave me kisses during her tune-up! I wish I could bring her home with me!
> View attachment 781114
> 
> 
> View attachment 781115
> 
> 
> View attachment 781116
> 
> 
> View attachment 781123


 

Seems like a good time seeing all the bunnies.  Clipping teeth is really pretty easy.  I used to do my pigs front teeth.  It helps if they are not squirmy and hyper.  The black bunny looks startled lol.


----------



## girlvintage

^ yup, i do it to binky all the time. i'm always worried that squirmy tongue will get caught someday.. i wish i can just get the little guy braces to align his teeth..


----------



## bellapsyd

i want one of the duffles so i can put all my bunny stuff in it for when they travel!!! too bad they are all sold out.  I want the dress up print.  where can I buy the LeSportsac stuff otherwise?  sorry I have been absent- I have new pictures to post!  It's been hectic with the end of my classes (EVER!), getting ready to move to LA, finishing up seeing patients, and this new guy I've been dating.  After the next week, I'll be back full force and posting pics!  On Thursday, Bella is getting her jaw surgery for the abscess...keep her in your thoughts!  I'm afraid she just associates my family with pain, medicine, and vet visits now...it makes me sad.  We are hoping that as soon as this is all over and she is healed- once she gets to pick out a boyfriend, hopefully she will forgive us and love us!


----------



## jellybebe

Aw I will definitely keep Bella in my thoughts! Wow sounds like you have been insanely busy but it's all for a good cause! Can't wait for new pics. I guess I have no more excuses either, I should post pics of my bunny. He's lost weight and kept most of it off.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ yay Evander!!!!  please post pics!!


----------



## lunette

omgblonde said:


> LOL it really is a sausage fest in here
> 
> *shinymagpie* - wow that sounds so cute!
> 
> *jelly* - aww I bet Evander is glad to have you home! those bags are adorable!



This reminds me of something i just read about bonding bunnies, kind of a horrible thought, but the sausage fest thing got it going...  

They say never to let your male bunny hump another rabbits head.  Guess why?  (it's a "worst case scenario") ...


----------



## omgblonde

Aww I hope Bella's surgery goes well! Sounds like you've been super busy.

I have no excuses either.. I finished college almost 2 weeks ago for summer so I've spent every day since then being as lazy as possible haha. On Tuesday I'm going to London for 3 nights & I'm going to see Britney while I'm there!! So excited 

I'll have to take new Honey pix this weekend!


----------



## lunette

girlvintage said:


> that sounds like a really awesome and original idea, makes me want to start my own bunny cafe here! the only bunny petting zoo here has all sorts of bunny breeds, unfortunately they all got contaminated with mites, the poor things.. i havent been back since but i hope the management took care of the mites


Hey, maybe we could start a worldwide franchise, Bunny Lover's Chat Cafe..?  has a nice kinda ring to it..?  

Actually, i came by to share a site with y'all.  it's called ,"Outfitters of the Urban Rabbit." Don't remember seeing it on here before.  They have an amazing assortment of stuff- mostly supplies but a little kitsch too.  Also they're a local small business, they sell some local art works and proceeds go to support a rabbit shelter. 
This is from their website..


 bunnybytes.com/images/ourmission.gif *                           "Our mission at Bunny Bytes is to improve the health and                           well-being of house rabbits by offering high quality,                           environmentally-friendly and innovative products."

As for us, well, we're still just two bunnies, and still thinking of more.  Both are well, still loving their three story NIC thingie.  Unfortunately it seems to have disrupted their poop/ pee routines, they're just going everywhere.  I'm trying to stay on top of it, put in an extra box, all that.  

So sorry to hear about Bella, well, glad she's got something conclusive now, has the surgery fixed it all?  
*


----------



## jellybebe

I have been cleaning my apartment all day today and for the first 3 or so hours, Evander was following me everywhere! It was so annoying but cute at the same time. He always either wants to know what I'm doing or he tries to "help" by chewing on random pieces of paper and pulling garbage out of bags. Eventually he got tired and went away.


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha! binky is exactly the same way when i'm busy doing stuff! we call him the house inspector bec he has to have his nose into whatever i'm doing! 

sending good bunny vibes to the bunny bella!


----------



## gillianna

My one male bunny was sick the other night.  He wouldn't move from the corner of his cage--would not eat or come to you which he always does.  I brought him upstairs and put him on the bed with a big towel and he would not move, just stayed in one place.  Then my daughter started crying because she thought he was sick and going to die.....  I had her and hubby go to the drugstore and get the baby gas liquid drops.  I gave him it once every 3 hours.  I put his litter box in my room and his blankets on each side of the room and he stayed in my room all night.  I didn't hear a sound from him.  He hid way under the bed to sleep (his favorite hiding place).  About 7AM he jumped on the bed and wanted attention for about 5 minutes then he went back under the bed to sleep.  He stayed in my room all day and just hid under the bed.   Finally when I went to lay on the bed and do some computer work he came out and wanted my attention.  He was so funny.  He jumped on my back and dug in my clothes.  Then he kept walking up and down my legs.  I thought it was so funny.  Then he came in front of the computer and kept giving me bunny kisses and wanted to play.  So I gave him attention and then the kids played with him and he kept running all around and having a good old time.  I don't know what made him feel bad that night.  I thought he would be at the vet's that morning, but he was fine.  But I was really scared.  Our one bunny died last year and the kids and I were devestated.  So far all 4 bunnies have never been sick or had any stomach problems. I read up on the rabbit org. site and it was pretty interesting to see all the things that could go wrong with stomach upset.  I really don't know what our bunny had, maybe he was just tired from all the playing he does.


----------



## jellybebe

^Glad to hear he's fine now! Sounds like he was thanking you for taking good care of him!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh no! I just noticed that the backs of Evander's ears have lost fur and the skin underneath is flaky! Could he have mites?


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Oh no! I just noticed that the backs of Evander's ears have lost fur and the skin underneath is flaky! Could he have mites?


 

Sounds like mites or ringworm but wonder how he could have gotten it .  It possibly could be there all along and stress could bring it out.  I had this happen before.  I had one pig lose his cagemate and get real upset and lost fur.  It turns out he had ringworm but it was not active until he got stressed.


----------



## bellapsyd

thats how bella's ears looked with mites too.  doc said they can happen when the immune system is low


----------



## jellybebe

^I also read that it can happen when seasons change? I hope his immune system isn't low - he seems happy and fine otherwise. He was running around binkying this morning. I could sort of tell something was wrong because he didn't want me to pet his ears and he normally loves that. He also seemed to be scratching his ears a bit more than normal. Will have to take him to the vet this week. Poor little guy.


----------



## girlvintage

gilliana - that must've been a long night, i'm glad he's feeling much better!

jelly - oh poor evander!

i had dinner in a spanish resto last night and the menu had "paella con conejo" (rice with rabbit) and i wanted to throw up..


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> ^I also read that it can happen when seasons change? I hope his immune system isn't low - he seems happy and fine otherwise. He was running around binkying this morning. I could sort of tell something was wrong because he didn't want me to pet his ears and he normally loves that. He also seemed to be scratching his ears a bit more than normal. Will have to take him to the vet this week. Poor little guy.


 

Hopefully just the seasons then if he seems ok otherwise.  They should be able to clear it up fast though and make him feel better.  I can imagine mites fleas and the like would be very irritating to animals.  If I get one mosquito bite I am up all night scratching and itchy.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> gilliana - that must've been a long night, i'm glad he's feeling much better!
> 
> jelly - oh poor evander!
> 
> i had dinner in a spanish resto last night and the menu had "paella con conejo" (rice with rabbit) and i wanted to throw up..


 

  I hate that they serve rabbit to eat .  I used to see that in the italian restaurants and made me sick so I could not eat where they served it.  Stuff like rabbit stew


----------



## girlvintage

^ exactly my feeling.. and i was pms-ing so i was extra sensitive, it made me seriously sick. i once saw a cooking show on tv that "prepared" a rabbit stew and i had to quickly change the channel, IMO its like watching someone prepare dog or cat! ugh.


----------



## caruava

I get what you guys means about the cooking of rabbit. However to many people preparing rabbit is no different from preparing chicken or cow.


----------



## girlvintage

^ yup.. and the species of rabbit that is farmed for their meat is very different from our fluffy babies.. 

i guess its just harder to find the fine line between food and friend because most cows and chickens are really bred for food.. dogs and cat are bred as pets.. and sadly rabbits are bred for both.  

i'm quite the foodie and will try anything once, but since i got binky i just promised myself i will never try rabbit meat even how good the dish maybe..  i hear it tastes like chicken, so i think i'll stick to poultry..


----------



## omgblonde

Aww I hope Evander is okay & it clears up soon!

Oh I know how you feel GV! I put on a show the other day & it showed them skinning rabbits it was horrrrible  I almost cried


----------



## fufu

Oww~ i wanna share my joy. My bro bought a very adorable bunny home  Less than a year old~
Im not sure what's the breed.. I've named him Wabbit 







WEE, just found out he is 2 months old only  Born in first week of april..


----------



## omgblonde

Awww Wabbit is adorable!

Honey is not eating again  I'm taking him to the vets in 30 minutes. I'm going to London tomorrow!!! What bad timing :/ I'm the only person he lets man-handle him for meds etc


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats fufu on the new bunny!

My bf took evander to the vet but it was a different vet and they apparently didn't have a good experience. The vet wasn't sure if mites were causing the skin irritation, he couldn't see anything and said it could also be an allergic reaction to something? I am sad because I was hoping there would be a definitive answer. Plus the visit was very $$ for some reason!


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> Awww Wabbit is adorable!
> 
> Honey is not eating again  I'm taking him to the vets in 30 minutes. I'm going to London tomorrow!!! What bad timing :/ I'm the only person he lets man-handle him for meds etc



Oh no! Hope they figure it out and he starts eating again.


----------



## omgblonde

They said there was a spur on his tooth but not enough to make him stop eating.. so she thinks it might be stress. My neighbours dog ran in the house the other day & Honey was scared & stamped.. maybe that caused it?

& she said his poos a bit blocked up so she gave him some injections. I've been syringing pineapple juice & he's been taking a few treats & has done some tiny poops. He has an appt on Wednesday to go back but she said to take him back tomorrow if he hasn't  eaten at all.

I feel so bad that I'm leaving him to go to London  my mum has the day off tomorrow so she's going to keep up with the coaxing & pinapple juicing!


----------



## caruava

Wabbit is a cutie!

That's no good *jelly*. I remember when Shadow had mites on his ear he was flaking and had a bald patch. Hope it clears up on Evander soon. Allergic reaction? Unless you've changed his diet or his living area and I doubt you did that.

*omg* you must be so excited! London is one of the most beautiful cities in the world. It must be hard leaving Honey behind. Hope the meds and juice clear his insides up and he gets going again...


----------



## lolobaby

OMG all the bunnies are soooo sooo adorable ..I am thinking to bring one home ? still considering tho..


----------



## fufu

omgblonde, jellybebe,  kavnadoo: Thank you ladies  

omgblonde: It's hard leaving Honey behind. But I believe Honey will get back to his cheery self again very very soon ^^


----------



## jellybebe

The vet said to give him very few veggies (hay only) and to try to give him crushed-up cortisone pills. He said the allergies might be due to the seasonal change and the increased pollen in the air. I'm very surprised that my bunny has allergies! I wonder if it would be safe to put a tiny bit of benadryl ointment on the backs of his ears?


----------



## caruava

*lolobaby* they are lovely pets. I would definitely look into it, find out more about them to see if they suit you and your lifestyle.

Hopefully the treatment works *jelly*. It would be annoying if he is allergic cos you'll have to go through this every year.


----------



## girlvintage

*jelly, omg *-- oh no! sending good bunny vibes to make evander and honey all better! 

*fufu *- congrats on wabbit! he's a cutie!!


----------



## fufu

girlvintage: Thank you


----------



## jellybebe

I just checked to see what the vet prescribed for the little guy, and he prescribed prednisone, not cortisone! He also made my bf sign a waiver form. I know that prednisone is safe in very small doses, but in humans! He's just a tiny little bunny! I'm going to just restrict his diet (he's going to be so angry) and vacuum everything including the inside of his condo rather than use the corticosteroid.


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> i want one of the duffles so i can put all my bunny stuff in it for when they travel!!! too bad they are all sold out. I want the dress up print. where can I buy the LeSportsac stuff otherwise? sorry I have been absent- I have new pictures to post! It's been hectic with the end of my classes (EVER!), getting ready to move to LA, finishing up seeing patients, and this new guy I've been dating. After the next week, I'll be back full force and posting pics! On Thursday, Bella is getting her jaw surgery for the abscess...keep her in your thoughts! I'm afraid she just associates my family with pain, medicine, and vet visits now...it makes me sad. We are hoping that as soon as this is all over and she is healed- once she gets to pick out a boyfriend, hopefully she will forgive us and love us!


 
You have been extremely busy! I'll keep Bella in my thought! Let us know how her sugery goes on Thursday! 



gillianna said:


> My one male bunny was sick the other night. He wouldn't move from the corner of his cage--would not eat or come to you which he always does. I brought him upstairs and put him on the bed with a big towel and he would not move, just stayed in one place. Then my daughter started crying because she thought he was sick and going to die..... I had her and hubby go to the drugstore and get the baby gas liquid drops. I gave him it once every 3 hours. I put his litter box in my room and his blankets on each side of the room and he stayed in my room all night. I didn't hear a sound from him. He hid way under the bed to sleep (his favorite hiding place). About 7AM he jumped on the bed and wanted attention for about 5 minutes then he went back under the bed to sleep. He stayed in my room all day and just hid under the bed. Finally when I went to lay on the bed and do some computer work he came out and wanted my attention. He was so funny. He jumped on my back and dug in my clothes. Then he kept walking up and down my legs. I thought it was so funny. Then he came in front of the computer and kept giving me bunny kisses and wanted to play. So I gave him attention and then the kids played with him and he kept running all around and having a good old time. I don't know what made him feel bad that night. I thought he would be at the vet's that morning, but he was fine. But I was really scared. Our one bunny died last year and the kids and I were devestated. So far all 4 bunnies have never been sick or had any stomach problems. I read up on the rabbit org. site and it was pretty interesting to see all the things that could go wrong with stomach upset. I really don't know what our bunny had, maybe he was just tired from all the playing he does.


 
Sounded like he had stasis - good thing you noticed this early and gave him the gas med!


----------



## em821

fufu said:


> Oww~ i wanna share my joy. My bro bought a very adorable bunny home  Less than a year old~
> Im not sure what's the breed.. I've named him Wabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEE, just found out he is 2 months old only  Born in first week of april..


 
Welcome *Fufu*! I missed the pic  but I'm sure baby Wabbit is adorable!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> They said there was a spur on his tooth but not enough to make him stop eating.. so she thinks it might be stress. My neighbours dog ran in the house the other day & Honey was scared & stamped.. maybe that caused it?
> 
> & she said his poos a bit blocked up so she gave him some injections. I've been syringing pineapple juice & he's been taking a few treats & has done some tiny poops. He has an appt on Wednesday to go back but she said to take him back tomorrow if he hasn't eaten at all.
> 
> I feel so bad that I'm leaving him to go to London  my mum has the day off tomorrow so she's going to keep up with the coaxing & pinapple juicing!


 
Oh no! I hope you find out what's wrong with Honey  Sorry for the bad timing, bunnies seem to always get sick at times that we need to leave them  Sounds like your mom would take care good care of him for you, try to enjoy yourself at London! Don't stress out too much, rabbits can sense your stress!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Congrats fufu on the new bunny!
> 
> My bf took evander to the vet but it was a different vet and they apparently didn't have a good experience. The vet wasn't sure if mites were causing the skin irritation, he couldn't see anything and said it could also be an allergic reaction to something? I am sad because I was hoping there would be a definitive answer. Plus the visit was very $$ for some reason!


 
Hum, if it's mites should be easy for the vet to identify. Do you have a different rabbit vet near that you can take Evander to?



jellybebe said:


> I just checked to see what the vet prescribed for the little guy, and he prescribed prednisone, not cortisone! He also made my bf sign a waiver form. I know that prednisone is safe in very small doses, but in humans! He's just a tiny little bunny! I'm going to just restrict his diet (he's going to be so angry) and vacuum everything including the inside of his condo rather than use the corticosteroid.


 
*Jelly*! Don't give rabbits steroids! Rabbits don't respond well to it at all! Take Evander to a different vet ASAP!


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh I definitely wasn't going to give him a steroid! That is out of the question! If I had gone w/ my bf I wouldn't have agreed to take it. He didn't know. The vet put Revolution on him as a precaution in case he had mites. I'm going to check his ears every day. They seem to be getting a tiny bit better.


----------



## fufu

em821: Oops, here is the picture  






Im totally newbite in taking care of rabbit, recently been checking out websites for rabbit care/behaviour and etc~ I believe this thread will be one of a place I be frequently visit  

Thanks in advance ladies for the help Im going to receive in future  


Just to share:
Wabbit was shivering the first day he came to my house. On the 2nd day, he wasn't shivering anymore, he probably had gotten used to the environment already. My parents and I spend quite a number of time playing with him, it's good to see he is much closer to us now. 

And i realise~ he can understand English a little, but not Chinese~ haha~


----------



## caruava

Poor Wabbit. Did you provide him a small box or something that he could hide in to help him with him transition? It would him him a place to 'hide' when he hears odd noises/smells etc.


----------



## C.luxe

jellybebe said:


> I have been cleaning my apartment all day today and for the first 3 or so hours, Evander was following me everywhere! It was so annoying but cute at the same time. He always either wants to know what I'm doing or he tries to "help" by chewing on random pieces of paper and pulling garbage out of bags. Eventually he got tired and went away.



*OMG. That's sooo cute! *


----------



## jellybebe

Fufu are you going to keep Wabbit in a cage? He will have so much fun without the cage!


----------



## em821

*fufu*! Thank you for reposting pic of Wabbit! He's a cutie! It's very rewarding to watch and feel how your bunny gets more relaxed as he bonds with you! Looks like he'll settle in pretty quick!


----------



## girlvintage

*IF* - i think Luigi told Binky a thing or two about how nice it its to hang in the bathroom.. lately i've been finding him sprawled on the bathroom floor, he seems to love the cold tiles! so far he hasn't tried to sleep  on the seat


----------



## fufu

kavnadoo: The first day he was shivering badly, but glad to say he's fine now  In fact, now he is very lively and can do alot of stunts when we put him outside to play.. 

jellybebe: For now, we only let him come out and play like 2-3 hours and when he's hungry, we put him back to cage to eat and drink. But we are planning to let him come out and roam around my houe. My house is a little messy now, we are worry he hopped and went to some area which he may not wanna come out again~ Have to tidy a little first.. ^^

em821: Im was very surprised he settled real in fast, and haha my parents spend lotsa time with him. I'm working, can only spend time with him when i gotten back from work


----------



## omgblonde

Heyyy! Just a quick post because I'm still in London right now! We saw Britney last night and she was amazing!!

My mum took Honey to the vet last night and he went in for his tooth surgery this morning! I feel so bad I'm not there for him  but I'm home tomorrow! Can't wait to see hin!!


----------



## fufu

omgblonde: WHoa~~~ Britney.. 
No worries, Honey will be fine by tomorrow and I believe he can't wait to see you too  


Took a picture of Wabbit outside his cage, 
he is lying beside his "studio apartment"


----------



## NagaJolokia

I only have wild rabbits in my yard, and I am borderline obsessed w/ them, lol. We have a wild bunny w/ 2 or 3 adult rabbits that show up at a time. I would like a domestic rabbit (and these guys do seem a whole lot bigger than the wild ones), but am worried about the chewing! Do you guys have them out and about in an enclosed area, not exactly a cage, but just a separate large part of the room that's enclosed w/ nothing to chew on except what you voluntarily give them to chew on?


----------



## shinymagpie

fufu  

And i realise~ he can understand English a little, but not Chinese~ haha~[/QUOTE]

A potentially bilingual rabbit.  Ha ha indeed! Our pudding, now known as Binky Boy since we discovered his true gender responds to both English and Japanese. My other half and I talk to him in English and the kids talk to him in either English or Japanese (depending on what language they seem to be operating in at the time).

He has recently taken out the Macbook cord, a phone charger cord and a DS charger cord. All unplugged thankfully, and he developed a taste for ripping the wallpaper off the walls. Do keep your valuables safe if you have a social bunny.


----------



## girlvintage

^ there're now two Honeys on this thread, now there are two Binkys as well!

my BF loves Binky's name and always incorporates it in random songs. We lovingly call hin Binky-boo and it fits perfectly in songs with "i love you", he's also been made into nursery rhymes, lyrics to the Jeopardy anthem, and even a christmas carol!


----------



## caruava

Lol *m*!


----------



## em821

omgblonde said:


> Heyyy! Just a quick post because I'm still in London right now! We saw Britney last night and she was amazing!!
> 
> My mum took Honey to the vet last night and he went in for his tooth surgery this morning! I feel so bad I'm not there for him  but I'm home tomorrow! Can't wait to see hin!!


 
Yay! Sounds like a great trip! Let us know how Honey is doing when you have a chance to post! Sending healing vibes to Honey!


----------



## em821

fufu said:


> Took a picture of Wabbit outside his cage,
> he is lying beside his "studio apartment"


 
Aw! Cute! I wanna give Wabbit a squeeze! I can not resist that innocent look!


----------



## em821

NagaJolokia said:


> I only have wild rabbits in my yard, and I am borderline obsessed w/ them, lol. We have a wild bunny w/ 2 or 3 adult rabbits that show up at a time. I would like a domestic rabbit (and these guys do seem a whole lot bigger than the wild ones), but am worried about the chewing! Do you guys have them out and about in an enclosed area, not exactly a cage, but just a separate large part of the room that's enclosed w/ nothing to chew on except what you voluntarily give them to chew on?


 
It's hard not to obsessed with bunnies! I love watching wild bunnies too! 

I let my bunnies run my house, they are never caged. But some bunnies just can't do that. Chewing is a natural instinct for bunnies (just like you can't ask a dog to never bark)! You can train them to be less destractive, but it's a slow process! Protect the cords...etc is the best option! If you do get a bunny, please consider adopt from shelters/rescues, don't buy them from pet stores!


----------



## omgblonde

I'm back from London! We went to see Britney AGAIN last night.. I knew we managed to get good tickets but I had no idea how good.. we had FRONT row! We were totally freaking out haha!

Honey is doing GREAT.. eating, pooping & being his usual hyper active self!


----------



## jellybebe

^Yay glad he's back to normal! What a relief! 

Found some peeptoed Miu Miu flats on sale! So excited because I was looking for them several months ago but didn't find them and suddenly I stumbled across them on sale 2 days ago! Mine are gold and very sparkly! I've wanted them ever since I read a post of Jill's about them!
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...p=18&hl=en&rlz=1T4SNYO_enCA286CA286&sa=N&um=1


----------



## caruava

omgblonde said:


> I'm back from London! We went to see Britney AGAIN last night.. I knew we managed to get good tickets but I had no idea how good.. we had FRONT row! We were totally freaking out haha!
> 
> Honey is doing GREAT.. eating, pooping & being his usual hyper active self!



Great to hear *S*!


----------



## caruava

jellybebe said:


> ^Yay glad he's back to normal! What a relief!
> 
> Found some peeptoed Miu Miu flats on sale! So excited because I was looking for them several months ago but didn't find them and suddenly I stumbled across them on sale 2 days ago! Mine are gold and very sparkly! I've wanted them ever since I read a post of Jill's about them!
> http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...p=18&hl=en&rlz=1T4SNYO_enCA286CA286&sa=N&um=1



Yes I've seen these in real life they are GORGEOUS! Very special and pretty for a pair of flats. You should definitely get them.


----------



## omgblonde

Oooh they are ADORABLE Jelly! I really need to get some cute flats. I realised the other day the only shoes I own are heels, uggs & flipflops!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Yes I've seen these in real life they are GORGEOUS! Very special and pretty for a pair of flats. You should definitely get them.



Oh yes, I definitely got them! I realized that I couldn't let them get away!!! They are more of a bronze colour actually, now that I look at them more. Love them!


----------



## girlvintage

*omg* - yay! i'm glad sweet honey is doing much better!

*jelly* - cuuuuute flats!! i love bronze anything, you can wear it with any color!


----------



## shopETOH

omgblonde said:


> I'm back from London! We went to see Britney AGAIN last night.. I knew we managed to get good tickets but I had no idea how good.. we had FRONT row! We were totally freaking out haha!
> 
> Honey is doing GREAT.. eating, pooping & being his usual hyper active self!



Wow that's great!  I didn't check this for awhile and had no idea how sick Honey was....  My Honey and I send our best.  I hope things are back to normal.  So scary when pets aren't well.  And those flats above are very adorable.  I need some new clothes and shoes.  I buy only purses and realized everything I own clothes wise is crappy!!!  LOL.   Peole probably think my LVs are fake with the holes in my clothes....  LOL


----------



## fufu

omgblonde said:


> I'm back from London! We went to see Britney AGAIN last night.. I knew we managed to get good tickets but I had no idea how good.. we had FRONT row! We were totally freaking out haha!
> 
> Honey is doing GREAT.. eating, pooping & being his usual hyper active self!



Im so glad to hear that Honey is back to his normal self. Cheers ^^


----------



## omgblonde

We just took Honey to the vets for his post-op check up. In the car there he peed all over my mum.. she was not amused but I found it HILARIOUS! In the car home he peed all over me. LOL karma!


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahahaha! binky always pees too when traveling.. better to leave him in a pet carrier so he doesnt pee on you guys!


----------



## shopETOH

omgblonde said:


> We just took Honey to the vets for his post-op check up. In the car there he peed all over my mum.. she was not amused but I found it HILARIOUS! In the car home he peed all over me. LOL karma!





too funny!!  so glad Honey's better....

also I FINALLY got my yesterday's news to try.  i hope it stays out of my Honey's butt fur.  Seriously, that other was matting her so badly.  I was brushing her 3 times a day......  Ugh.  So I hope this helps.  Couldn't find back2nature.  And yesterday's I have to online order, but it looks nice so far, much more compact so it just might be worth the trouble!!!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## shopETOH

I have to do a pic of Honey tomorrow....my iphone in the car and it's been pouring all night.  But tomorrow I'll get one...she is SERIOUSLY HAIRY!!!!  LOL


----------



## em821

Petunia had stasis last Saturday night for the first time since I adopted her 2.5 years ago. I noticed when she refused her pellet at 10:30pm and I took her temp which was only 98.6F! I gave her meds and kept her warm with heating pad, but she didn't respond like Oh-Oh did. Since it was weekend and around 1am at this point, I called the HRS co-manager - Raechel, helped nurse Petunia back to normal. 

We broung Petunia to the HRS at 6am Sunday and she stayed inside the incubator almost the entire Sunday before her temp went up a little bit (99.9F) and finally ate a small amount of hay and veggies by ~6pm! Raechel kept Petunia overnight inside the incubator and with messages / exercises / fluids...etc on Monday, she's finally recovered Monday afternoon and she's home with Oh-Oh now. She's mostly normal, but I noticed she eats her pellets slower and she hops a bit weird (arthritis? weak?...etc). 

Meanwhile, Raechel discovered that Petunia has a lump in the chest area by her arm. So Monday morning, Raechel took Petunia to get check out by the vet and will have the lump removed on Thursday and a sample send to the lab for analysis. I'm terrified :cry: Please keep Petunia in your thoughts!

Sorry for the long post


----------



## omgblonde

Aww  I hope Petunia feels 100% better soon! I really hope the lump is nothing to worry about, I'll keep you both in my thoughts!


----------



## bellapsyd

em- try not to worry. chester had a lump in the same area last august and it turned out to be nothing.  I'll keep her in my thoughts...


----------



## pond23

My prayers are with you and Petunia *em*! I am sending positive vibes her way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## em821

Thank you *OMG, Bella, & Pond*!
*Bella* - Do you remember if Chester hop weird or show difficulty washing his face / scarching his ear? Petunia seem to have a hard time doing washing/scarching ...etc, I'm not sure if it's related or she's weak? I hop there's nothing else wrong with her


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Petunia had stasis last Saturday night for the first time since I adopted her 2.5 years ago. I noticed when she refused her pellet at 10:30pm and I took her temp which was only 98.6F! I gave her meds and kept her warm with heating pad, but she didn't respond like Oh-Oh did. Since it was weekend and around 1am at this point, I called the HRS co-manager - Raechel, helped nurse Petunia back to normal.
> 
> We broung Petunia to the HRS at 6am Sunday and she stayed inside the incubator almost the entire Sunday before her temp went up a little bit (99.9F) and finally ate a small amount of hay and veggies by ~6pm! Raechel kept Petunia overnight inside the incubator and with messages / exercises / fluids...etc on Monday, she's finally recovered Monday afternoon and she's home with Oh-Oh now. She's mostly normal, but I noticed she eats her pellets slower and she hops a bit weird (arthritis? weak?...etc).
> 
> Meanwhile, Raechel discovered that Petunia has a lump in the chest area by her arm. So Monday morning, Raechel took Petunia to get check out by the vet and will have the lump removed on Thursday and a sample send to the lab for analysis. I'm terrified :cry: Please keep Petunia in your thoughts!
> 
> Sorry for the long post



Aw poor Petunia! Sounds like she had a difficult few days! I hope the lump turns out to be nothing. I had another bunny before Evander and he had a lump in the stomach area. It was benign although it was removed a couple of times. 

My mom thinks that maybe Evander's ears were peeling and losing fur because it was incredibly hot here last week and my apartment was even hotter during the day. He doesn't seem to mind the heat although it's not great for him. His ears look a bit better. I didn't touch the prednisone.


----------



## bellapsyd

em- i did not notice chester having any difficulty, but it could be due to the placement of the lump.


----------



## girlvintage

oh em i'm so sorry to hear about petunia! i'm praying its not anything serious 

jelly - great to hear about evanders ears

omg - did you hear? adam came out of the closet yesterday and apparently had a crush on kris! lol! IMO he's still cute no matter what type he goes for!


----------



## bellapsyd

bella is having her jaw surgery thursday morning- please keep her in your thoughts!  It's costing 1000!!!!!


----------



## girlvintage

^ she'll be in my bunny prayers as well for a speedy recover!


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> *IF* - i think Luigi told Binky a thing or two about how nice it its to hang in the bathroom.. lately i've been finding him sprawled on the bathroom floor, he seems to love the cold tiles! so far he hasn't tried to sleep on the seat


 

lol.  The tile is what I think he likes. He gets hot very easy and will just flop over if he gets to hot when I am drying my hair. I have rarely seen luigi lay on carpet.  He is still loving sleeping on the seat.  He has jumped in the full  the tub one more time in the last month.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Thank you *OMG, Bella, & Pond*!
> *Bella* - Do you remember if Chester hop weird or show difficulty washing his face / scarching his ear? Petunia seem to have a hard time doing washing/scarching ...etc, I'm not sure if it's related or she's weak? I hop there's nothing else wrong with her


 

I will pray its not anything to worry about.  Small animals often get fatty lumps its pretty common so try not to worry too much .   I am glad she is ok and you had the incubator to help her get over her stasis.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> bella is having her jaw surgery thursday morning- please keep her in your thoughts! It's costing 1000!!!!!


 

omg that is a lot of money! I will also pray for her and that her health will be good from here on out.


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> Aw poor Petunia! Sounds like she had a difficult few days! I hope the lump turns out to be nothing. I had another bunny before Evander and he had a lump in the stomach area. It was benign although it was removed a couple of times.
> 
> My mom thinks that maybe Evander's ears were peeling and losing fur because it was incredibly hot here last week and my apartment was even hotter during the day. He doesn't seem to mind the heat although it's not great for him. His ears look a bit better. I didn't touch the prednisone.


 

hmm I had not thought of this.  That woud be better than the thought of mites.  Is he still following you everywhere ? I imagine he is so happy to have you home. They are like kids and get so attached to us.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I am finally moving!!! My husband is scheduled to be here Monday and if nothing happens we will be leaving for our next station in Georgia the day after he lands. I have been busy trying to help him schedule things overseas and getting my stuff together.  We are driving my SUV so Luigi will be in the carrier for the 8 hour ride.  I hope he is ok and not too scared.


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> I am finally moving!!! My husband is scheduled to be here Monday and if nothing happens we will be leaving for our next station in Georgia the day after he lands. I have been busy trying to help him schedule things overseas and getting my stuff together.  We are driving my SUV so Luigi will be in the carrier for the 8 hour ride.  I hope he is ok and not too scared.



Yay your hubby is coming home! Oh yes
I had almost forgotten about your move but now I remember you looking for places to shop in the area! Best of luck with everything, Luigi will be fine!

I will be thinking of Bella! Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## bellapsyd

dropped Bella off!  Bunny prayers....
Em- any word on Petunia?

IF- yay!!!1 good luck with the move.  I'm sure Luigi will be fine.  I'm so happy your hubby will be home!!!


----------



## em821

Thanks ladies for thinking of Petunia! 

Just got a call from vet
Petunia got done with her surgery, no complications and she is waking up now and he said she's doing great! Petunia and Oh-Oh are snuggling together! It is a tumor not abscess and he's sending it for lab analysis - the result won't be back until early next week. He's monitoring her and I can pick them up and bring them home at 1pm! 

Bella - sending bunny prayer your way hope Bella's surgery will go smooth and a speeding recovery! 

IF - Good luck on moving and great that hubby is coming home! I think if you stop every few hrs and let Luigi out and eat he'll do fine! Some bunnies don't like to eat while in motion. 

Jelly - Glad to hear Evander's ears are better! 

Hope all bunnies are doing great we have been having a rough few months!


----------



## gillianna

Glad to hear Petunia's surgery went well.  I am sure she will be happy once she is back home.

Bella----sending good vibes for Bella.

Jelly: Can you buy a tower fan and put it near Evander's cage to keep him  cooler?  They work really well.  My bunnies love to lay on the air conditioner floor vents or under the paddle fans on the bed.
  It is funny to see their fur moving in the breeze.

IF:  Can you let Luigi sit on your lap every now and then when you are traveling?  My bunnies love to be held in a blanket in the car.  But he might like the car and just sleep comfortably for the trip.  I would not worry.

We are going on a 2 week vacation this summer---2 weeks at the beach and will be leaving the 4 bunnies with our neighbors.  This is the first time we will be seperated from them.  I wonder if they will have problems because we are gone?  They are very spoiled.   The neighbor's daughter loves them and they have 3 older sons who will be looking after them.  I just hate the thought of how they get so much attention from us and the kids are already sad about being away from them.  How have your bunnies reacted when they are seperated from you?  I hope they don't get depressed.


----------



## em821

^I always have a hard time going on vacations and leaving my bunnies. If they will be at your house and your neighbor come over, they might not react too differently!

Make sure you leave instructions about your bunnies routine and diet (eating and playing time...etc) and ask if your neighbor can please try to stick to the schedule if it's without too much trouble. Bunnies like their routine and can get a little stressed when on a schedule change. Also, if the neighbors don't know much about rabbits, at least point out that if any bunnies refuse food or a favor treat item, take action immediately, like to your vet! Oh, ask them to check on the bunnies at least every 8 hrs if they can't more frequently! I think they will be fine and have fun on your vacation!


----------



## pond23

*Bella*: Good luck with Bella's jaw surgery! She is in my prayers!

*IF*: That is excellent news that your hubby is returning to the States! Good luck with your move to Georgia! Luigi is a little trooper. I think he will adapt well to the move. 

*jelly*: I am relieved to hear that the heat may be to blame for Evander's ear fur issues. Bunn Bunn has experienced this too in the summer time. Where I live gets very hot in the summer, and Bunn Bunn is the most sensitive to this. She will develop dandruff / peeling skin and some fur loss.

*em*: Yay for Petunia's successful surgery! That is so cute that she is already snuggling with Oh-Oh!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay glad to hear Petunia is doing well and snuggling with Oh-Oh! 

Gilliana I do have a tower fan that I purchased specifically to keep my bunny cool during the day. I should probably use it more often. He doesn't seem to care too much, but I have seen him flop down in front of the fan a few times.


----------



## bellapsyd

i wrote a huge post, but then it didn't post- can't quite figure out how to use my new Mac.

I had to put Bella to sleep today.

It was such a hard decision.  I feel like I killed her.  She had her jaw surgery, but the infection had spread much more than they thought; including into her bloodstream.  She had lost the entire lower right side of her jaw, 3 teeth, and part of her tongue by the time they decided she was too infected to continue.  She wouldn't have been able to swallow anymore. I guess she has had the infection for awhile.

I know the infection would have eventually killed her, but I wish I hadn't chosen to have the surgery done- she would have lived longer- she seemed to be doing fine!  I am scared that she only associated my family with pain.  We were always taking her to the vet or giving her medication.  I hope she knew we loved her.

I was with her when they gave her the injection; I felt it was important for her to see someone she knew and loved last.

Andy never got my call about if he wanted to go with me and see her one last time.  He's so upset now, I feel terrible.  For some weird reason, out of the blue, he called me last Saturday and came by to see her.  I am so glad he saw her that last time.

I just feel terrible.


----------



## em821

DH and I got them home at 2pm and took the rest of the day off from work so I can monitor them - and I have not done anything other than keeping my eyes on them! 

Petunia is doing really well! Vet said the mass came out nice and clean and min. tissue pulling. She got an injection of pain med that should last 24 hrs. So far, she appears very happy and excited to be home, she's hoping around, eating and pooping well!

Edit - Bella we post about the same time-
Bella - just read your post - I'm so sorry, I'm sure she know that you love her and was only to try to make her healthy. I had the same feeling - like I killed Allegra by having her going through a surgery to remove an abscess inside her eye - I think Allegea would live longer if I had decided to leave her along.  An infection/abscess has to be removed. Don't beat your self up, you made the right decision of getting abscess removed because you love her!  I'm so sorry


----------



## omgblonde

I am SO sorry to hear about Bella  Please don't feel guilty, you weren't to know what would happen. You were doing the best for her and I'm sure she knows your whole family loved her. RIP Bella


----------



## ItalianFashion

Oh Bella I am so sorry.  I know that was a hard thing for you to do. It was not your fault.  You were trying to make her better.  I know how much you loved her and all of your bunnies.  Its making me cry that this had to happen to her.  I know they cannot be here forever since there lifespans are so much shorter than ours and this is the hardest part of sharing our lives with them. We inevitably have to say goodbye.  They become so close to us and part of our lives.   It just hurts so much when one of our family passes on.  I know it was comforting to her to have you there when she had to go.  They do realize that you are trying to help them when they are sick. I am sure she knows how loved she was and she had a good life with you guys. I am so sorry for you loss and hope you will be ok.      She was such a sweet girl and will be missed.


----------



## gillianna

Bella,
I am so sorry to hear about little Bella and the pain you are feeling.  I know it is heartbreaking and yes you  might have some type of guilt thinking you should of or could of done this or that, but is is wrong to think that way.  You did all you could and then you did what was best to stop the pain and let her go. You loved her enough to do this.  When we had to put my dogs down it hurt but there was nothing more we could have done to help them.  The one thing you need to know is that you surrounded her life with love, this is what she got from you.  She knew from the moment she woke up in the morning, through the day and when she went to sleep that she had a home and she had you and your love.  I know there are no words one can really say to make you feel better.  Just think of how much joy she brought to your life---no matter how brief our animals stay with us having them here for what ever time we are given is better than not having known them.  Big hugs to you.  Please know we are all here for you.


----------



## gillianna

About our vacation, the bunnies will be at the neighbors.  This way there will be people around them.  The boys are older, college age, but had bunnies when they were little.  The daughter is 9 years old and loves our bunnies.  She is so excited to have them.  I will write everything down and give them all the stuff they need and lots of treats.  I'm sure they will get attention.  But you know how it is with your own bunnies.  I mean it is not like anyone I know would ever give my bunnies kisses on the face and talk to them in that voice we all do.  My bunnies just wait for this in the morning along with their treats and since hubby and I work from home the bunnies get alot of attention during the day.  I know I will miss them.  Two weeks is a long time to be without our bunnies.  At least they are all together.  I still feel guilty for leaving them and then think once we do leave the kids will eventually carry on about missing them.  They are taking their 4 hermit crabs with us....but it is not like these are pets you play with.  People think bunnies are just bunnies but don't realize how important they are to us.  I mean they are no different than a dog or cat---we love them just the same.


----------



## pond23

*Bella*: I am very, very sorry to hear about Bella. You were a wonderful, loving bunny mother to her, and you did everything you could possibly do for her. I know that she felt love from you and from your family. Never feel any guilt. We are all here for you during this difficult time.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm so sorry to hear about Bella. It really sounds like you were doing what was best for her. You truly cared about her and did everything you could and more! You did everything you could to save her. We're here if you feel like talking more about this.


----------



## girlvintage

bella i'm so very sorry to hear about Bella.. i can just imagine the pain you are going through right now, but pls dont ever feel guilty for putting her through the surgery. we all know how much you loved her and cared for her, and i'm sure she knew she was loved every single day of her life. 

a bunny is now happily hopping in pet heaven.. and i'm sure she is looking down at her mommy right now saying "thank you mama, for all the love"


----------



## fufu

bellapsyd: I am so so sorry to hear about Bella. I strongly believe that Bella knew every days of her life (every seconds of her life), she enjoyed them very very much and she knows that you loved her very very dearly.


----------



## fufu

some pictures of wabbit  







"relax-mode"





"Don't take picture of me"






in his cage having lunch~






"Food is always great"


----------



## omgblonde

Wabbit is ADORABLE!


----------



## jellybebe

So cute! I had a very angry bunny today (and yesterday). I cut his nails yesterday, and today I cleaned his anal glands! He was not pleased and to top it off, he tried to eat the grossness that I cleaned out of him! EW!


----------



## pond23

*fufu*: Wabbit is such a beautiful, I mean handsome, bunny! 

*jelly*: I'm so impressed that you can clean Evander's anal glands yourself! My sister and I still cannot do it ourselves. It would be convenient (and cheaper) for us if we could do it instead of going to the vet or to the bunny shelter.


----------



## girlvintage

*fufu* - i love wabbit's markings!

*jelly* - lol! i also do all of binky's " monthly maintenances" - i try to do everything in one day (clip nails, clip teeth and clean glands)  - he doesn't seem to mind the teeth and cleaning of the glands bec he trances every time i flip him over so he makes it easy for me, but he absolutely hates the nail part, i always need to wrap him in a towel burrito so not to scratch my face off!


----------



## jellybebe

Wow GV, I can't believe you can clip Binky's teeth yourself! How do you know how much to take off? The vet said that rabbits' teeth have to line up very specifically so it's not a good idea to clip them unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Wabbit looks so cute! I like the borders on the pics as well. His fur looks sort of curly. I have not seen that before.

Jelly and GV - How do you guys clean the glands?  I used to have to do it to my guinea pigs and I would throw up every time. The smell would kill you.   Should I be cleaning Luigis?  I thought you only did it on small animals if they loss the ability to clean down there.


----------



## em821

*fufu* - Wabbit is so adorable! Nice pics!

*GV* - I'm also amazed that you are able to clip Bunky's teeth and he would go into a trance for you to do it!

*Jelly* - Haha! I know! They can certainly transform into angry bunny when we do these maintance!

*IF* - cleaning scent glands aren't hard! Clean the pockets often then won't smell so bad! Use plain aloe to moist the hard mass and then gentally clean out the yucki stuff! The best tool is the "ear wax" cleaner (like a small spetula without sharp edges). You will need to do it for Luigi, he can't get to these pockets himself! I clean the glands at least every other month, not too bad!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> *GV* - I'm also amazed that you are able to clip Bunky's teeth and he would go into a trance for you to do it!
> 
> *IF* - cleaning scent glands aren't hard! Clean the pockets often then won't smell so bad! Use plain aloe to moist the hard mass and then gentally clean out the yucki stuff! The best tool is the "ear wax" cleaner (like a small spetula without sharp edges). You will need to do it for Luigi, he can't get to these pockets himself! I clean the glands at least every other month, not too bad!


I make sure its absolutely neccessary before i clip his teeth and do it fast so he doesn't get stressed. With his glands i use a cotton ear bud dipped in water so its soft. It softens any hard wax, and i havent really smelled anything bad so maybe guinea pig wax smells alot worse that bunnies.


----------



## fufu

omgblonde: Thank you  

pond23: Thanks ^^ Everytime i said wabbit handsome, he will really turn his head and look at me. I think he really likes praises and compliments.. 

jellybebe: You are amazing, i haven't bring myself to cut his nails and clean his anal glands yet..  

girlvintage: Thank you  

ItalianFashion: Thank you  My mum said thanks too, she was the one helping me to edit the pictures  

em821: Thanks ^^


----------



## omgblonde

I've never gland cleaned either! I just googled how to do it.. sounds kinda scary lol!


----------



## jellybebe

Honestly the smell isn't bad, which is a bonus. It's a pretty gross concept though! And I can tell my bunny feels so violated when I do it!


----------



## fufu

jellybebe: Maybe your bunny is not used to someone else cleaning him/her? 

some more pictures of wabbit... recenly, been taking so much pictures of wabbit~


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats on your new H Fufu, and I still want that lipstick necklace so badly! My local Chanels don't get anything good!


----------



## pond23

Wabbit has good taste Fufu. He really seems to be drawn to Hermes.


----------



## em821

fufu said:


> jellybebe: Maybe your bunny is not used to someone else cleaning him/her?
> 
> some more pictures of wabbit... recenly, been taking so much pictures of wabbit~



Cute pics of Wabbit! Ooooh! What H item did you get???


----------



## fufu

jellybebe: Thanks  i was lucky, my friend gotten the lipstick necklace at Paris... 

pond23: thanks  Maybe Wabbit is more of a H fan than me... he likes the shopping carrier so much~

em821: Thanks, i gotten a twilly and a picotin PM


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you for the condolences everyone.

my parents went out and decided to foster 2 new baby (4 month) old sisters.  They are cute, but I feel it is much too soon, I'm upset a little.  I'll post pictures soon.  They are so hyperactive it is hard to catch them on film.


----------



## bellapsyd

just picked up Bella's ashes.  Emotional all over again.


----------



## omgblonde

RIP Bella!

It is very soon, but atleast you can give the two baby bunnies a loving home


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> just picked up Bella's ashes.  Emotional all over again.



Oh, that is so sad! (((HUGS!!!))) Are the new bunnies little cuties? It's probably a little soon but I'm sure they are adorable!

I came home from the lab today and couldn't find Evander anywhere! He usually comes out when I call his name but nothing today! I looked everywhere for him and started panicking. Eventually I found him under the bed but he was camouflaged or something - I could barely see him! Then he wouldn't come out when I said hi to him and then he sneaked out when I was doing something. Silly bunny. He's been so friendly lately too, coming up for morning cuddles.


----------



## girlvintage

RIP dear bella!  are you going to scatter her ashes anywhere special?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ no, I got a marble Urn for them.

I just ran across this article about abcesses and how surgery may no longer be necessary.  A few days too short.... I'm so frustrated! http://therabbitadvocate.blogspot.com/2009/06/health-special-new-developments-in.html


----------



## girlvintage

^ the testimonials are amazing! ..i hope binky never has to go through an abscess though, i wouldn't be able to give him daily injections..


----------



## girlvintage

*recent photos of binky..*

received a goodie box from mom recently, and got a new cam-phone this week, hence the titles: "return to sender" and "bedtime shoot"


----------



## fufu

girlvintage: OWww~ Binky looks so cute~ very adorable~~


----------



## em821

*Bella *- Glad that you are able to give two more bunnies a home! I kept Allegra's ash too with a nice picture of Oh-Oh and her together! 

*Jelly* - Evander sounds so cute and naughty!

*GV *- Binky is so adorable! 

Update on Petunia!
I just got the call, the tumor removed was "cancerous". My brain went blank after I heard that, so I can't remember what he said the cancer was. I do remember he said the type is not the most kind (=bad) but it was removed clean and at early stage. I'm so sad and trying not to crying at work!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ will she be ok then since they removed it early enough??


----------



## girlvintage

*em* - so what the doc said was good news right? bec if they removed it clean and early  stages then its good right? i hope dear petunia will recover now that the tumor was taken out..


----------



## em821

I think the clean removal is as good news as cancerous tumor goes. After I did some reading, I'm pretty sure she had mammary cancer. During the phone call, the vet asked how old was she when she was spayed - which we concluded she was likely an adult (too late) when the procedure was done, because she was rescued 3ish years ago, I have her for 2.5 years now and she is 9ish years old. The late spay is likely causing the cancer  
I'm emotional because cancer took my mom's life, now it might take my little girl's life eventually! I'll spoil and love her all I can before too late!


----------



## girlvintage

^ i know how difficult it is to deal with such a horrible disease.. i lost my dad to lung cancer..  

petunia is a blessed bunny to a have been rescued and loved by such a wonderful mum..


----------



## bellapsyd

Oh, Em, I am so sorry you have to go through this! * hugs *


----------



## omgblonde

I'm so sorry Em. I hope everything is going to be okay. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> *Bella *- Glad that you are able to give two more bunnies a home! I kept Allegra's ash too with a nice picture of Oh-Oh and her together!
> 
> *Jelly* - Evander sounds so cute and naughty!
> 
> *GV *- Binky is so adorable!
> 
> Update on Petunia!
> I just got the call, the tumor removed was "cancerous". My brain went blank after I heard that, so I can't remember what he said the cancer was. I do remember he said the type is not the most kind (=bad) but it was removed clean and at early stage. I'm so sad and trying not to crying at work!



Aw Em, so sorry to hear this! Hopefully they removed the tumour entirely. Did the vet recommend any adjuvant treatment to prevent recurrence of the tumour? My dad's cancerous tumour was removed but now he is on oral meds to prevent any further recurrences so I'm curious as to whether the same principle applies to animals. At any rate, give her kisses and cuddles for me!


----------



## em821

My phone frozed, so I lost what I typed!

Thanks ladies for the warm thouths

Thanks Jelly! She's not having preventive care. The vet is one of the best in CO and I trust him. He said after her surgery, there was min. tissue pulling-which I assume that the tumor was not firmly attached to her under laying tissue thous was cleaned throughtly, which is a good thing! From what I read, I'm not sure preventive care is available! Chemo whould damage her body more than help - the dose and meds have not been worked out. Radiation therapy seem like the option, but only when "really" necessary! That's on the list of my questions for the vet as well!  

Please suggest if you have any questions that I can add to my list! Mammary cancer is likely caused by her not spayed early enought - but that was out of my control (she was 6ish when I adopted her)! *Anybody who has a not spayed female, get her spayed! *


----------



## pond23

*em:* My prayers are with you and Petunia! She is very lucky to have such a wonderful, caring mom like you and a great vet. You are very right in saying how important spaying is for female bunnies. I will keep her in my thoughts! I am happy to hear that the cancerous growth was caught in its earliest stages.


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> My phone frozed, so I lost what I typed!
> 
> Thanks ladies for the warm thouths
> 
> Thanks Jelly! She's not having preventive care. The vet is one of the best in CO and I trust him. He said after her surgery, there was min. tissue pulling-which I assume that the tumor was not firmly attached to her under laying tissue thous was cleaned throughtly, which is a good thing! From what I read, I'm not sure preventive care is available! Chemo whould damage her body more than help - the dose and meds have not been worked out. Radiation therapy seem like the option, but only when "really" necessary! That's on the list of my questions for the vet as well!
> 
> Please suggest if you have any questions that I can add to my list! Mammary cancer is likely caused by her not spayed early enought - but that was out of my control (she was 6ish when I adopted her)! *Anybody who has a not spayed female, get her spayed! *



Hope your bunny will be ok.

Binky Boy (previously a girl bunny known as Pudding, had his neutering operation today). He's wasn't moving around too much so we were holding the water bottle up for him so that he didn't need to stretch his scar tissue. But now, 12 hours later, he decided to hop out of his cage and go for a small stroll. Hopefully tomorrow he will be back on his game again.

He was so cute... I brought him some broccoli, but what he really wanted was to just sit still and have his neck scratched. Still, we know the operation was the best option to keep him healthy and easy to care for. 

Recently he has been enjoying shredding books with gay abandon. He has also taken to tossing toys around when you put them in front of him.

regards to all bunny significant others!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> ^ i know how difficult it is to deal with such a horrible disease.. i lost my dad to lung cancer..
> 
> So sorry to hear you have been through this. I lost a wonderful Uncle to a similar lung disease. Still, your Dad and my Uncle live in our thoughts and by influencing who we are today.


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> I think the clean removal is as good news as cancerous tumor goes. After I did some reading, I'm pretty sure she had mammary cancer. During the phone call, the vet asked how old was she when she was spayed - which we concluded she was likely an adult (too late) when the procedure was done, because she was rescued 3ish years ago, I have her for 2.5 years now and she is 9ish years old. The late spay is likely causing the cancer
> I'm emotional because cancer took my mom's life, now it might take my little girl's life eventually! I'll spoil and love her all I can before too late!



I am so sorry to read this message too. Cancer is a terrible disease. I lost my mother at least 30 years too early. It's just not fair. All we can do is celebrate the time that we had together. Enjoy your bunny. 

Another member has a wonderful saying on her avatar, To the world, you may just be somebody, but to somebody, you may just be the world. You are definitely the world to your lovely little bunny. Cherish her, but look after yourself too.


----------



## caruava

I know this is late but *Jelly*, glad to hear Evander's ears are better! *Bella*  I know it must have been so comforting to Bella to have you with her when she had to go, I am really really sorry...



ItalianFashion said:


> I am finally moving!!! My husband is scheduled to be here Monday and if nothing happens we will be leaving for our next station in Georgia the day after he lands. I have been busy trying to help him schedule things overseas and getting my stuff together.  We are driving my SUV so Luigi will be in the carrier for the 8 hour ride.  I hope he is ok and not too scared.



That's great news K! Really happy for you guys. 







This picture is just gorgeous! Wabbit is so fluffy as well.



bellapsyd said:


> just picked up Bella's ashes.  Emotional all over again.



Sending some <<HUGS>> your way!



jellybebe said:


> Oh, that is so sad! (((HUGS!!!))) Are the new bunnies little cuties? It's probably a little soon but I'm sure they are adorable!
> 
> I came home from the lab today and couldn't find Evander anywhere! He usually comes out when I call his name but nothing today! I looked everywhere for him and started panicking. Eventually I found him under the bed but he was camouflaged or something - I could barely see him! Then he wouldn't come out when I said hi to him and then he sneaked out when I was doing something. Silly bunny. He's been so friendly lately too, coming up for morning cuddles.



Cheeky little bugger!






He looks so unstable... like he's just about to fall to the right!



em821 said:


> *Bella *- Glad that you are able to give two more bunnies a home! I kept Allegra's ash too with a nice picture of Oh-Oh and her together!
> 
> *Jelly* - Evander sounds so cute and naughty!
> 
> *GV *- Binky is so adorable!
> 
> Update on Petunia!
> I just got the call, the tumor removed was "cancerous". My brain went blank after I heard that, so I can't remember what he said the cancer was. I do remember he said the type is not the most kind (=bad) but it was removed clean and at early stage. I'm so sad and trying not to crying at work!



I'm so sorry to hear that *em*... I really do hope and pray that it was fully removed and does not return. I can imagine it still being a scary time though. Petunia's very lucky to have wonderful people looking after her though.


----------



## shinymagpie

Binky Boy appears to have come through the neutering process really well. He had a quiet night on Friday in which none of us got much sleep and we were all quietly sneaking into look at him. He's well and truly bouncing about now. Nice to see.


----------



## pond23

^ Oh, that's wonderful to hear *shinymagpie*! Binky Boy will be much happier and calmer now that he is neutered. There will be less frustration and destruction on his part.


----------



## jellybebe

I was being silly yesterday and started rolling on the floor. Much to my surprise, Evander followed suit! It was adorable!!!


----------



## girlvintage

^ omgosh that must've looked so cute!


----------



## girlvintage

Binky has now taken to "living" in the bathroom and has decided to use my shower area as his litter box.. its not bothering me so much bec he only pees in it and not poops so its fairly simple to wash away, but now i noticed he would run to the bathroom first each time he feels like peeing, then run back to his litter box if the bathroom door is closed.. like watching a person missing his turn to use the toilet.. its hilarious!


----------



## CatPrincess

^^^  so cute!


----------



## girlvintage

RIP Michael and Farrah..


----------



## omgblonde

awww that picture with the deer is adorable  rip both! xx


----------



## gillianna

I do have to laugh at Binky using the shower area.....they are smarter then we think....at least he does not want to mess in a place that is bad.

So we are on vacation at the beach having a great time.......I get a call last night and find out boy bunny accidently got in the two girl bunnies cage......how long he was there????? The girl bunnies were huddled in their house and to me there would not be enough room for him.  He was laying on top of their house, like he does in his cage.  The girl bunnies are very bonded and might just have ran to their house to hide.  I mean it is not like he was in their cage before.   I am a bit mad at hubby because I have been trying to find a place to get all 4 bunnies fixed and finally found the humane society a few towns over will do bunnies and planned on making appointments after our vacation.  The vet we took our bunny to last year really had no desire to do it.....  So I wonder if I am going  to have 2 pregnant bunnies when I get home.   The local pet shop would take the bunnies and they are really very good at finding homes and treat their pets great....it just would be so much work taking care of baby bunnies again on top of 4 rabbits.  Then I can just imagine the kids wanting to keep them. LOL.  I love all our bunnies.  But when we got our bunny last year and the guy said she might be pregnant but I don't think so I should have waited.  I did not expect 6 babies one week later and then have the kids keep 3 babies.  But they are part of the family and so much fun.  How can you not love a bunny????


----------



## ItalianFashion

We finally found a new place in GA and I got internet today!

 Luigi is doing ok except he is chewing everything. He likes the new apt. He started honking when he got here when I let him out. The bedrooms have carpet and only the living and dining have hardwood.

 I put him in my bathroom which is tiled and huge and he liked it because it was a lot of room to run but it was a pain in the butt everytime we have to go to the bathroom. I then put him in the bathroom in the other bedroom but its smaller and he does not like it as much. He chewed the cabinet under the sink and the door frame already. He has eaten all of his wood chews in 2 days . No trace of them.  I have been letting him out with us alot but at night have to put him up so he will not get into things.  He has been trying to eat every corner on every wall when he is out.  I might have to actually build a cage now so he will not chew everything.  I put plenty of things in his room.  I put wicker balls, brown paper bags, wood chews, stuffed animals and toys to throw but maybe he is still bored.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em- So sorry about Petunia.  I am  glad they were able to get it out cleanly. Hopefully it did not spread.

Jelly- Evander rolling around and copying you sounds so cute  

Bella - Are you doing ok?  I still hurts thinking about Bella.   

GV- Thats so funny binky is using the shower area to pee.  Our bunnies must think there the bathroom is great since they see us in there so much so they want to join in lol.  The pictures are adorable!

Gilliana - keeping my fingers crossed you do not have pregnant bunnies.  Thats a scary thought.  They can have so many.

Shiny magpie-  It sounds like binky boy is doing great after the surgery.  He probably is happy to have such a loving mommy to care for him when he does not feel good.


----------



## jellybebe

IF - Sounds like Luigi is up to his usual capers! How do you like the new town and place? 

I wonder if it was a fluke that Evander copied me. He hasn't done it again. He's been super super cute though, waking me up every day for cuddles. Unfortunately he does so at 5:40 am. I don't know how he knows what time it is!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jellybebe said:


> IF - Sounds like Luigi is up to his usual capers! How do you like the new town and place?
> 
> I wonder if it was a fluke that Evander copied me. He hasn't done it again. He's been super super cute though, waking me up every day for cuddles. Unfortunately he does so at 5:40 am. I don't know how he knows what time it is!


 

The new town is not the greatest but we can go to Atlanta Montgomery AL. or to Panama City FL on the weekends.  They are all pretty close.  We may go to Panama City on the 4th. 

It is a really poor city from what I see.   We are a couple minutes from Alabama.  We have a lot of places to eat but as far as things to do and shopping not much .  No, sephora, nordstroms, saks or any high end places to shop.  We just have a tiny tiny mall with macys and dillards . I am wondering if there will be any jobs in buying here. If not I may just have to do something else. I love our new place though and finally having a home again.  Our stuff will be here in a few months.  We had to go out and buy some things and rent some furniture until ours arrives. 


I think our bunnies do copy some of our mannerisms .  If they are single bunnies then I think they bond to us and look at everything we do since they do not have other bunnies to copy .  I once laid down on the carpet in the hallway when our apt in Italy was really hot.  The ac was mounted there.  Luigi came right over and flopped down right beside me.  He would expect to eat every time we did when we first got him.  He would come up and try to eat out of our bowls and plates.


----------



## girlvintage

..this morning i tranced binky on my tummy, the BF took a snap shot, i apologize for the uber-stylish sleep shirt!


----------



## bellapsyd

so glad to see you back IF!!!  At least there is online shopping for higher end items, KWIM?

GV- SO SO SO cute!


----------



## manke

girlvintage said:


> ..this morning i tranced binky on my tummy, the BF took a snap shot, i apologize for the uber-stylish sleep shirt!




so adorable!your bunny seems very cuddly and lovable.


----------



## pond23

That is such a cute photo of Binky Boy *girlvintage*! It is so difficult to put Yum Yum in a trance.

Welcome back *IF*! And congratulations on your new home in GA!


----------



## shopETOH

girlvintage said:


> ..this morning i tranced binky on my tummy, the BF took a snap shot, i apologize for the uber-stylish sleep shirt!



OMG!! This is hysterical shot....


----------



## shopETOH

bellapsyd said:


> just picked up Bella's ashes.  Emotional all over again.



Oh I'm so sorry about Bella!  I missed this thread for some time in a  row ad didn't know...so sorry!!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> ..this morning i tranced binky on my tummy, the BF took a snap shot, i apologize for the uber-stylish sleep shirt!



That is _too_ funny Girlvintage!

Thanks IF - Binky Boy is in excellent form. Much more placid than before, although he always was pretty placid. Still very funny to watch and play with. 

We still can't get over what a nice house animal he is, having been cat people (and dog people when we were kids).  Getting a house ourselves again soon, so he will be able to go outside in a garden. Will be making an enclosure and dropping a big bamboo blind over some of it for him.  It will have to be a design work of art as we will be living very close to lots of tiny allotments - we'd all be unpopular if he got out. 

The kids are anxious to get him a girlfriend as soon as we move in. They want to rescue a female Holland Lop which is still in the petshop up the road - not too dissimilar in size to Binky Boy. Anyone introduced similar size rabbits to eachother? Anything to think about here.

Another Binky Boy story is that I have a shirt and camisole set which is very fine pale green cotton. Almost the color of lettuce and the overshirt sleeves are very crinkly. Guess what happens if I pick him up when I am wearing it....

On an unrelated international bunny story... A friend of mine in Oz found garden dirt in her bathroom shelving. It seems that next door's large orange bunny and medium fluffy black and white bunny came into her yard. She didn't mind watching them lollopping about and her garden is a bit of a wonderland. On their way home, they decided to make their entry/exit point a little bigger and the dirt must have shot up off their paws and into the louvre windows!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> ..this morning i tranced binky on my tummy, the BF took a snap shot, i apologize for the uber-stylish sleep shirt!



Tried this at home with our Binky Boy - one way ticket to scrabbling and scratched stomach...


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha! 

thanks guys! he's such a ham in the morning, he'd let me do anything to him for his breakfast


----------



## em821

*Shinymagpie *&#8211; Thank you and love that quote! Yay for Binky boy doing well after his surgery!

*Jelly *&#8211; Evander rolling on the floor with you sounds so cute! Too bad you can&#8217;t have him repeat that! It would be a great youtube video!

*GV *&#8211; What a smart little bunny using the bathroom! I wish mine would use my bathrooms so I don&#8217;t need to have litter boxes in the living room! 

*Gillianna *-  I really hope boy bunny was not with the girls too long and there'll be no baby bunnies again!

*IF *&#8211; Luigi has been busy LOL! Glad you are getting settled into your new place! 

*GV *&#8211; That pic of Binky ! Too CUTE!

*Shinymagpie *&#8211; Congrats on your upcoming new house! The outdoor garden is a great idea! Petunia loves to dig into the lawn whenever we put them outside to get some fresh breeze  !


----------



## omgblonde

Omg that is the cutest picture ever *gv*!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok, my picture is too large to upload here and I can't seem to link to a picture....how can I post with the new rules?


----------



## bellapsyd

here are the two new babies!


I have more, better pictures but am having trouble editing- anyone have a good photo editing software for Mac?  (just got my mac and am trying to figure all these new programs out!)


----------



## girlvintage

omgosh bella they are adorable!!! the black and white one looks very affectionate


----------



## em821

^^Aw! Cute baby bunnies! Yes, the black/white one looks very cuddly!


----------



## pond23

The two babies are too cute for words *bella*! What sweethearts!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> here are the two new babies!
> 
> 
> I have more, better pictures but am having trouble editing- anyone have a good photo editing software for Mac?  (just got my mac and am trying to figure all these new programs out!)



Hello. Georgeous bunnies. 

Mac photos. I was wrestling with the same problem. Just sort of solved it today. The built in photo programs should be ok for basic stuff. Go into iphoto. Click on events. You get your last upload. 
The secret is that you need to export to be able to resize them. this is how I just did it. I wanted 1064x768 photos. I got pretty close. 
Select the photos (command + A) then click on export. Click on continue. 
Export to your desktop. 
Choose fine and then for size choose medium or small for web publishing. It can give you a new folder so they are not floating around. It is the easiest way to do it that I have found so far. 

Hope this helps. I think it will get easier each time. Haven't even fully explored it properly yet. There's a built in tutorial video. There is always youtube too I guess.


----------



## jellybebe

Binky is so cute! I can't make Evander trance for the life of me.

Bella - cute new bunnies! 

Is it possible for bunnies to get zits? Evander has this little bump on his head (side of the head under the fur) that sort of feels like a hard pimple or something. It's not bothering him but I'd like to get it checked out in the next little while just to make sure. I found it last night when he was sitting beside me on the couch. He has been very affectionate lately. I was watching a movie and he hopped up on the armrest and sat there with me!


----------



## bellapsyd

shinymagpie said:


> Hello. Georgeous bunnies.
> 
> Mac photos. I was wrestling with the same problem. Just sort of solved it today. The built in photo programs should be ok for basic stuff. Go into iphoto. Click on events. You get your last upload.
> The secret is that you need to export to be able to resize them. this is how I just did it. I wanted 1064x768 photos. I got pretty close.
> Select the photos (command + A) then click on export. Click on continue.
> Export to your desktop.
> Choose fine and then for size choose medium or small for web publishing. It can give you a new folder so they are not floating around. It is the easiest way to do it that I have found so far.
> 
> Hope this helps. I think it will get easier each time. Haven't even fully explored it properly yet. There's a built in tutorial video. There is always youtube too I guess.




thank you!! i'm going to try it!!!


----------



## omgblonde

I have photoshop on my mac.. I downloaded it from a torrent though.. the new babies are ADORABLE


----------



## sab_angel

bella, ur babies r cuties!


----------



## sab_angel




----------



## sab_angel

* This is my baby CHARLIE  *


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw whata cutie!!


----------



## pond23

^ I love *Charlie's* coloring! What a cutie pie!


----------



## shinymagpie

sab_angel said:


> * This is my baby CHARLIE  *



Seriously cute little bunny. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> Binky is so cute! I can't make Evander trance for the life of me.
> 
> Bella - cute new bunnies!
> 
> Is it possible for bunnies to get zits? Evander has this little bump on his head (side of the head under the fur) that sort of feels like a hard pimple or something. It's not bothering him but I'd like to get it checked out in the next little while just to make sure. I found it last night when he was sitting beside me on the couch. He has been very affectionate lately. I was watching a movie and he hopped up on the armrest and sat there with me!


 
*Jelly* - I have not heard of bunnies with zits! Is it possible that he bumped into something (side of coffee table, bed frame...etc)? I think getting him checked is a good idea! Let us know what you find out! 

*sab_angel* - Aw adorable! Love the helicopter ears!


----------



## ProfNot

There are two adorable wild brown bunnies that make several daily appearances in my yard.

I hope they make more!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love the brown bunnies..


----------



## girlvintage

*jelly *- i've yet to hear about bunny acne myself.. maybe its an insect bite?


----------



## jellybebe

^Hm I don't know...

Can everyone check on your bunnies? Mine seems to have these tiny little bumps on both sides, which is why I'm not super-worried. They are on top of his head between the top of his eye sockets and his ears. They are just little bumps, they feel almost like they are part of his skull. When I blow his fur out of the way I can't see anything on the skin.


----------



## em821

^I can't check mine now I'm still at work. How big are the bumps? If the bumps are symmetrical on both sides - I won't be too worry about it. Petunia and Oh-Oh have those very tiny bumps on the sides of their cheeks - but that's from when they nib each other while grooming!


----------



## bellapsyd

i think Bella had those right by her floppy ears


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^Hm I don't know...
> 
> Can everyone check on your bunnies? Mine seems to have these tiny little bumps on both sides, which is why I'm not super-worried. They are on top of his head between the top of his eye sockets and his ears. They are just little bumps, they feel almost like they are part of his skull. When I blow his fur out of the way I can't see anything on the skin.


 
^ I just checked Yum Yum's head, and he has these 'bumps' too. I think they are a normal part of the skull. So don't be too worried *jelly*!


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks for checking ladies! So weird that I never noticed them before. I might still take him to the vet some day soon, as his ears are still a bit flaky.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey has those bumps too!


----------



## bellapsyd

raffie is at the vet's. same sickness as last year. GI stasis with a possible blockage- but really they aren't positive. The vet says it is serious. Please send bunny vibes- I can't handle another bunny death


----------



## pond23

^ Oh no bella! My prayers are with you and with Raffie!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> raffie is at the vet's. same sickness as last year. GI stasis with a possible blockage- but really they aren't positive. The vet says it is serious. Please send bunny vibes- I can't handle another bunny death




That's really tough news. lots of bunny vibes to you and Raffie from Japan.


----------



## em821

Bella - Oh no! Sending bunny healing vibes youR way!!!


----------



## girlvintage

Bella - oh dear.. i hope raffie will pull through, sending good bunny vibes!

binky has started shedding again as well, time to stock up on pineapple juice..


----------



## jellybebe

Sending good vibes to Raffie! Hope it's not as bad as the vet thinks. So sorry you have had to go through so much this year.


----------



## bellapsyd

just a random side note.  I was set to move to LA on Aug 5th...I just changed it to July 17 on a whim (just need to get away from some memories around here) and am having some second thought/panicky feelings- but my tickets are nonrefundable and were $1k!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Raffie passed this morning.  He had pooped some last night and taken the syringe feeding, but not enough I guess.  His liver values, which had previously been normal for the first time ever were elevated into the 80's.  They aren't sure if he had a blockage along with the GI stasis.  They even tried acupuncture last night to help him. He has battled so many health problems before, I wish he had been able to pull through one more time! The vet said we had caught it very early (and we had begun the usual GI treatments from home), so we are so sad that even bringing him in hadn't been able to save him.  We brought Lexi to say goodbye to him this morning, she lay down right next to his body and closed her eyes.  She hasn't moved from his corner in their house since.  I'm worried about her.  My mom is not taking this very well either, I've never seen her so sad. I think losing 2 bunnies in one month is way too much for her.  I just wanted to update you on our baby Raffie.   He was very loved and had a great life with us.


----------



## omgblonde

I am so so so sorry Catherine  I don't even know what to say. I hope you are doing okay.. sending big hugs your way  xxxx


----------



## girlvintage

^ bella i'm so so very sorry.. i cant even imagine losing a bunny let alone two within a month.. it breaks my heart that this has to happen to you all over again in such a short amount of time.. 

i dont want to sound cliche or anything, but i hope you know raffie and bella knew how lucky they were to have been cared and loved for by you.. i honestly feel crushed right now after reading your post.. i want to give you a long warm hug right now..

i hope you will surround yourself with loved ones, specially those who loved bella and raffie as well.. pls do take care dear


----------



## shinymagpie

That's such terrible news.  So hard for all of you. I can imagine how much fun you have all had together. Those bunnies were lucky to have such caring owners just as you were lucky to have shared the good and bad times with them. Give Lexi lots of cuddles. She will need them.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG C, I'm so so so sorry for your loss. I'm also sorry that you have had to go through so much in such a short time. I think you made a good choice in leaving early - why not start over a few weeks early? I think a change will be a positive thing for you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## pond23

I don't know what to say Bella. I am so sorry about your loss, and I wish you and your family all of the love, comfort and strength that you need during this difficult time.


----------



## em821

Oh no  I'm so so so sorry for Raffie's passing and so soon after Bella! They were lucky to have been cared for by your family - you gave them a home and chance to know what it was like to have family and being house bunnies. Please know that you made difference to the lifes of Bella and Raffie. You have had so much going on this year - sending you big {{{{hug}}}} plase give Lexi extra extra love - especially is they have been a deeply bonded pair. Remember to take care of yourself in this hard time!


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you ladies for your thoughts.  I'm watching Lexi very closely tonight.  I'm just a little in shock I guess.  I fully expected him to pull through. My mother is taking this especially hard.  I used iPhoto to make a hardcover bound book of all the photos I have of Raffie for my mom.  Hopefully it will arrive early next week.

i ended up canceling my early plan tickets.  the vet bills are astronomical and I'm not sure how i'll be able to pay for everything.  I'm selling things right now to try to make up some of the bills ::sigh::

anyone have experience flying bunnies cargo?  I was thinking via Delta's special animal program.  I HATE to do this  DO you think they'll be ok???


----------



## cginny

bellapsyd,

I am so sorry about Bella & Raffie   I haven't read the bunny thread recently and was unaware...Again I'm so very sorry.  Rest In Peace beautiful little Angels   I'm sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## cginny

bellapsyd said:


> anyone have experience flying bunnies cargo?  I was thinking via Delta's special animal program.  I HATE to do this  DO you think they'll be ok???




^^^  I know EXACTLY how you feel!  We relocated from NY to San Diego a little over 1 year ago with our pets (including our rabbit Danny bunny).  We used a pet relocator specialist company called "Airanimal" that was recommended through my husband's employer relocation firm.  The lady we dealt with was Cathy..She was very helpful, understanding and compassionate regarding our concerns.  I was worried about our bunny being scared, strange dogs, etc barking at him during the flight, and so on.  Our pets did not fly cross country with us (unfortunately).  Ultimately, He (and our dogs) arrived safely here in SD. 


Just a word of caution about living in CA (you probably are already aware of this) is that there are a lot of coyotes, as well as large birds of prey so it is generally not safe to keep/let your bunnies outdoors   Ditto for small dogs and cats.  My next door neighbor immediately informed us of this when we first moved in as they recently lost their indoor cats to coyotes (both accidenatlly got out)


----------



## omgblonde

I hope Lexi is dealing okay 

Guys I need some advice.. Honey has started his major shed, so for the past week or so I've been grooming him more often than I usually do etc. Today I was grooming him and noticed on the top of his head he has a bald spot. Is this normal with shedding? or should I be concerned and take him to the vet? This summer has been a LOT warmer than our summers usually are.. could that have something to do with it too? extra shedding maybe? It's not a giant bald spot.. maybe the size of the tip of my thumb.


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks Sarah. xoxo

I don't think you need to worry- keep an eye on it and try not to brush over that spot.  is the skin flakey at all and/or is Honey scratching there?


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> I hope Lexi is dealing okay
> 
> Guys I need some advice.. Honey has started his major shed, so for the past week or so I've been grooming him more often than I usually do etc. Today I was grooming him and noticed on the top of his head he has a bald spot. Is this normal with shedding? or should I be concerned and take him to the vet? This summer has been a LOT warmer than our summers usually are.. could that have something to do with it too? extra shedding maybe? It's not a giant bald spot.. maybe the size of the tip of my thumb.



i guess its that time of the year again, binky has started too.. how do you guys clean up the fluffs of fur and keep it from going to all the furniture? i love the furminator but it only rakes out the fur from the bunny but doesnt catch it like a pet brush.. i try doing the brushing outdoors but the fur still floats back into my place..


----------



## jellybebe

^I bought this weird foamy thing that cleans up fur off furniture, but I usually use a vacuum or lint brush to clean up the fur. Evander is shedding too! I tried to brush his chest and tummy the other day but he got so angry!


----------



## pond23

All 3 of my bunnies have been shedding like crazy too! I use a sticky lint roller, the Furminator and the vacuum hose to deal with all of the fur.


----------



## girlvintage

*its a tandem bunny shedding bonanza!*

i just furminated binky.. the moment i released him he ran to the bathroom and hasn't come out, i still have to trim his nails.. but i guess we're not in speaking terms at the moment..


----------



## bellapsyd

i got a tattoo of bunny feet today.  One footprint for each of my bunnies that have passed. Chocolate, Frankie, Bella, and Raffie.

They look like blobs in this picture b/c they are so small, but up close you can see the detail that make them look like little bunny feet!


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh bella that is sooo adorable!! perfect way to celebrate their lives! :amuse!


----------



## pond23

^ That's such a sweet and creative way to memorialize the precious angels Bella!


----------



## jellybebe

^The tattoos are so cute and meaningful!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> i guess its that time of the year again, binky has started too.. how do you guys clean up the fluffs of fur and keep it from going to all the furniture? i love the furminator but it only rakes out the fur from the bunny but doesnt catch it like a pet brush.. i try doing the brushing outdoors but the fur still floats back into my place..



Totally environmentally unsound... but.  

We got this roller which has sticky paper on it. One sheet does a large area it picks up lots of lint and particularly bunny fur... When it no longer picks up stuff, you tear off one sheet and the next layer is ready to go. It is useful for fur. My daughter even ran it over Binky Boy. He didn't seem remotely perturbed. Lots of loose fur came off. Bit like waxing minus the ouch factor.

He is not enjoying the heat much. We also got him an aluminium mat. It is like a metal doormat made of slats which are hollow. He just sprawls out on it on his tummy. It stays cool without any need to do anything. He doesn't chew it. Here it cost around $25 I think. It folds up too.


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> i got a tattoo of bunny feet today.  One footprint for each of my bunnies that have passed. Chocolate, Frankie, Bella, and Raffie.
> 
> They look like blobs in this picture b/c they are so small, but up close you can see the detail that make them look like little bunny feet!



Very interesting and practical way to deal with loss. Cute.


----------



## cginny

bellapsyd said:


> i got a tattoo of bunny feet today.  One footprint for each of my bunnies that have passed. Chocolate, Frankie, Bella, and Raffie.
> 
> They look like blobs in this picture b/c they are so small, but up close you can see the detail that make them look like little bunny feet!




^^ I love your bunny feet..What a sweet & wonderful way to memorialize your furbabies


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> Totally environmentally unsound... but.
> 
> We got this roller which has sticky paper on it. One sheet does a large area it picks up lots of lint and particularly bunny fur... When it no longer picks up stuff, you tear off one sheet and the next layer is ready to go. It is useful for fur. My daughter even ran it over Binky Boy. He didn't seem remotely perturbed. Lots of loose fur came off. Bit like waxing minus the ouch factor.
> 
> He is not enjoying the heat much. We also got him an aluminium mat. It is like a metal doormat made of slats which are hollow. He just sprawls out on it on his tummy. It stays cool without any need to do anything. He doesn't chew it. Here it cost around $25 I think. It folds up too.



i used to have a roller like that, went through several rolls of sticky paper til i realized it was costing too much.. and yes i used to roll it on Binky's back too! now i use clear packaging tape for fur on clothes and hard to clean areas.. but tiny fur balls are constantly rolling around on my floor now..

that metal mat sounds like he's on a barbeque grill!


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> Totally environmentally unsound... but.
> 
> We got this roller which has sticky paper on it. One sheet does a large area it picks up lots of lint and particularly bunny fur... When it no longer picks up stuff, you tear off one sheet and the next layer is ready to go. It is useful for fur. My daughter even ran it over Binky Boy. He didn't seem remotely perturbed. Lots of loose fur came off. Bit like waxing minus the ouch factor.
> 
> He is not enjoying the heat much. We also got him an aluminium mat. It is like a metal doormat made of slats which are hollow. He just sprawls out on it on his tummy. It stays cool without any need to do anything. He doesn't chew it. Here it cost around $25 I think. It folds up too.



i used to have a roller like that, went through several rolls of sticky paper til i realized it was costing too much.. and yes i used to roll it on Binky's back too! now i use clear packaging tape for fur on clothes and hard to clean areas.. but tiny fur balls are constantly rolling around on my floor now..

that metal mat sounds like he's on a barbeque grill!


----------



## girlvintage

..segue..

did you guys catch the MJ memorial? i thought i was going to keep it together until Brooke came up to speak, then the tears just came pouring.. 

then when Paris J spoke i just lost it, being a fatherless child myself it just broke my heart.. RIP MJ


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> i used to have a roller like that, went through several rolls of sticky paper til i realized it was costing too much.. and yes i used to roll it on Binky's back too! now i use clear packaging tape for fur on clothes and hard to clean areas.. but tiny fur balls are constantly rolling around on my floor now..
> 
> that metal mat sounds like he's on a barbeque grill!



Just recently we added two baby pigeons to the mix. (long story - cleaning a heater from last winter, some kerosene spilled, my partner used a hose to wash the balcony, washed kero underneath a ground level secret nest. Mother bird took off and never came back. Now have 2 squawkers.

How does this connect to a bunny and a barbecue grill mat? Today, as I was feeding the squawkers their breakfast, Binky Boy who is rather jealous, shot out into the hallway and ate about 5 inches of wallpaper off a corner. I didn't hear him do it because the baby birds were shrieking at eachother as I was stuffing food down their throats. A month before we move house too.... Mmmm. But they are all still very cute...


----------



## Sunshine

Continued here : http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/bunny-lovers-chat-part-2-a-482551.html#post11639670


----------

